# The VTEnviro Memorial 73.4k



## Sapper PE LS

In honor of the passing of one of our founding members and administrators... and the guy with the highest post count (seriously, go look)... this season's 10k will have no rules.

Bottom line, get to 10k. Spam the shit out of it, I don't care. Build your post count, it doesn't matter. If we blow through 10k in a week, we'll keep it open to 20k, or 30k, or however until results start coming in.

No winners, this is in honor of Mat. No rules, just spam. Pure and simple, as much as you can, as often as you can. Although keep in mind that this site isn't free, so the more bandwidth that gets sucked up, the more it costs Road Guy, so throw him a couple $10 bills every now and again to help keep this place going.... you know, if you can.

The race begins on Monday.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

There will be much Hookers, Bacon, and Blow to be had in VTE's honor!


----------



## blybrook PE

And so it shall begin!

For VTE, lets rock this thing!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers, bacon &amp; blow!


----------



## matt267 PE

Yum


----------



## matt267 PE

Yum


----------



## matt267 PE

Yum


----------



## matt267 PE

Yum


----------



## matt267 PE

Yum


----------



## matt267 PE

Yum


----------



## matt267 PE

Yum


----------



## matt267 PE

Yum


----------



## matt267 PE

Yum


----------



## matt267 PE

Yum


----------



## matt267 PE

Yum


----------



## matt267 PE

Yum


----------



## matt267 PE

Yum


----------



## matt267 PE

1


----------



## matt267 PE

2


----------



## matt267 PE

3


----------



## matt267 PE

4


----------



## matt267 PE

5


----------



## matt267 PE

6


----------



## matt267 PE

7


----------



## matt267 PE

8


----------



## matt267 PE

9


----------



## matt267 PE

10


----------



## matt267 PE

Can


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

Write


----------



## matt267 PE

A


----------



## matt267 PE

Script


----------



## matt267 PE

To


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

All


----------



## matt267 PE

Day?


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

Bet


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox


----------



## matt267 PE

Can


----------



## matt267 PE

11


----------



## matt267 PE

12


----------



## matt267 PE

13


----------



## matt267 PE

14


----------



## matt267 PE

15


----------



## matt267 PE

16


----------



## matt267 PE

17


----------



## matt267 PE

18


----------



## matt267 PE

19


----------



## matt267 PE

20


----------



## matt267 PE

21


----------



## matt267 PE

22


----------



## matt267 PE

23


----------



## matt267 PE

24


----------



## matt267 PE

25


----------



## matt267 PE

26


----------



## matt267 PE

27


----------



## matt267 PE

28


----------



## matt267 PE

29


----------



## matt267 PE

30


----------



## matt267 PE

Am


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing


----------



## matt267 PE

Right?


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

Hope


----------



## matt267 PE

Everybody


----------



## matt267 PE

Kicked


----------



## matt267 PE

The


----------



## matt267 PE

Hell


----------



## matt267 PE

Out


----------



## matt267 PE

Out


----------



## matt267 PE

Of


----------



## matt267 PE

The


----------



## matt267 PE

Exam!


----------



## matt267 PE

!


----------



## matt267 PE

!


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

Hope


----------



## matt267 PE

To


----------



## matt267 PE

Take


----------



## matt267 PE

The


----------



## matt267 PE

PE


----------



## matt267 PE

In


----------



## matt267 PE

April


----------



## matt267 PE

2015.


----------



## matt267 PE

31


----------



## matt267 PE

32


----------



## matt267 PE

33


----------



## matt267 PE

34


----------



## matt267 PE

35


----------



## matt267 PE

36


----------



## matt267 PE

37


----------



## matt267 PE

38


----------



## matt267 PE

39


----------



## matt267 PE

40


----------



## matt267 PE

41


----------



## matt267 PE

42


----------



## matt267 PE

43


----------



## matt267 PE

44


----------



## matt267 PE

45


----------



## matt267 PE

46


----------



## matt267 PE

47


----------



## matt267 PE

1000 :th_rockon:


----------



## matt267 PE

9000


----------



## matt267 PE

More


----------



## matt267 PE

To


----------



## matt267 PE

Go.


----------



## matt267 PE

For


----------



## matt267 PE

My


----------



## matt267 PE

Count


----------



## matt267 PE

That


----------



## matt267 PE

Is.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam

EDIT: top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> EDIT: top:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Man it feels good to be a gangsta


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

I


----------



## NJmike PE

Dont


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna


----------



## NJmike PE

Work


----------



## NJmike PE

I


----------



## NJmike PE

Just


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

All


----------



## NJmike PE

Day


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamin in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Spammin in the evening


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam Spam Spam Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Test results out yet


----------



## NJmike PE

Multitasking is feeding the baby her bottle and spamming EB.com


----------



## NJmike PE

I like spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice


----------



## matt267 PE

Let


----------



## matt267 PE

Us


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

See


----------



## matt267 PE

If


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

IT


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Kills


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

My


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Internet


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta


----------



## NJmike PE

Split


----------



## NJmike PE

Time


----------



## NJmike PE

To


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready


----------



## NJmike PE

For


----------



## NJmike PE

Work


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Resumes


----------



## NJmike PE

In


----------



## NJmike PE

90


----------



## NJmike PE

Minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Top

EDIT:

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

In honor of VT:


----------



## NJmike PE

Good times


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Whenever your particular member group has permission to start posting, feel free to get this thing going.


----------



## snickerd3

sort of funny to have a 10k in honor of VT considering he never posted in one. He avoided these things like the plague.


----------



## matt267 PE

so


----------



## matt267 PE

it


----------



## matt267 PE

is


----------



## matt267 PE

go


----------



## matt267 PE

time?


----------



## akwooly

pad the post count!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Pad


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Padding


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Waiting


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> sort of funny to have a 10k in honor of VT considering he never posted in one. He avoided these things like the plague.




My thoughts as well, and the reason I posted the picture above. I believe that's the only thing I saw him post in any of the 10k's since I've been a regular here.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

316


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

hmmm spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

spam for dessert


----------



## matt267 PE

spam for dinner


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike must be like a kid on Xmas morning. LOL

And all we needed to do to get akwooly posting again was start a 10k? :huh:


----------



## matt267 PE

spam all day


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike must be like a kid on Xmas morning. LOL
> 
> And all we needed to do to get akwooly posting again was start a 10k? :huh:


arty-smiley-048:


----------



## matt267 PE

It


----------



## matt267 PE

is


----------



## matt267 PE

sunny


----------



## matt267 PE

out


----------



## matt267 PE

today.


----------



## matt267 PE

FYI


----------



## roadwreck

Ble_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sort of funny to have a 10k in honor of VT considering he never posted in one. He avoided these things like the plague.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts as well, and the reason I posted the picture above. I believe that's the only thing I saw him post in any of the 10k's since I've been a regular here.
Click to expand...

He'd post in them, but only as an alias. To honor VT I think only aliases should be allowed to post in this thread.


----------



## matt267 PE

roadwreck said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sort of funny to have a 10k in honor of VT considering he never posted in one. He avoided these things like the plague.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts as well, and the reason I posted the picture above. I believe that's the only thing I saw him post in any of the 10k's since I've been a regular here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd post in them, but only as an alias. To honor VT I think only aliases should be allowed to post in this thread.
Click to expand...

NO


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Krakosky

Maple bacon donut


----------



## NJmike PE

just no corn and red velvet cake


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> just no corn and red velvet cake


I heard that was bad


----------



## Krakosky

Anything sweet and salty is usually good. Maple bacon donut or pancakes, chocolate anything with bacon.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Krakosky

Salty spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

maple flavored spam


----------



## Dark Knight

VT, my friend, this spamming fest is for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bio: people.


----------



## matt267 PE

bacon flavored spam


----------



## matt267 PE

bacon flavored bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

bacon flavored hookers


----------



## matt267 PE

sqrt(-1) 2^3 3.14


----------



## matt267 PE

^ with bacon


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Mmm bacon


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

More bacon


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Bacon with cheese


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Bacon with bacon on a bacon burger...


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Waiting of results threads to pop up.....


----------



## matt267 PE

^ It's real. Look it up.


----------



## matt267 PE

I heard the results are up already!!


----------



## matt267 PE

http://www.spam.com/varieties/spam-with-bacon


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam out


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam results


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

It looks like Texas has been one of the first states to release results in the past. Lets hope that still holds true this time around.

Here is hoping for late May....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Happy to be in the group that now gets to wait on their results.......I know what it feels like now.


----------



## NJmike PE

just keep hitting F5. It gets very productive.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good luck GE!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I will be hitting their website ALOT........


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I am not waiting on their email....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

already contacted NCEES about the test


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam for lunch


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

got to get the 10K in the next week or so.....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

That's what I'm aiming for...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Lumber Jim said:


> lunch spam


You have you PE yet?


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Yeah


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam for VTE


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam for VTE more


----------



## Lumber Jim

I should probably update my title


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning.


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning.


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

its raining


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

its raining


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning.


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

its raining


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

its raining


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm too old for this shit.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

its raining


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

IT's snowing south of me


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!

edit: ToP, bitches! :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

its raining


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning.


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

its raining


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning.


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

its raining


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

its raining


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

its raining


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning.


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I hate it when I get the " you posted too quickly warning...


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This is better than working.............although I am on vacation today


----------



## NJmike PE

back to work


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## NJmike PE

ok a few more


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning.


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning.


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning.


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning.


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

more padding


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## matt267 PE

Golden Eagle said:


> its raining


is it raining spam?


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

more padding


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

more padding


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning.


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

more padding


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning.


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

more padding


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning.


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

more padding


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning.


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## matt267 PE

spam is good for you


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## matt267 PE

10K will be easy


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's go for 100K


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## matt267 PE

do it


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## matt267 PE

lunch is over now.


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## matt267 PE

testies testies, 1 2 3


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to make a brat


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

penis


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

That was easy!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

who said penis?


----------



## Lumber Jim

That was easy!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

penis


----------



## Lumber Jim

That was easy!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

That was easy!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## matt267 PE

no pictures


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

2 + 2 = Peni$


----------



## Master slacker

you wanna see penis?


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## matt267 PE

Lumber Jim said:


> That was easy!!!!


that's what she said


----------



## Lumber Jim

2 + 2 = Peni$


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

2 + 2 = Peni$


----------



## Master slacker

penis enema


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> you wanna see penis?


No, I'm all set thanks.


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

got your own collection?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!! 

:bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

(thumb on table)


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

(thumb on table)


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

(thumb on table)


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

(thumb on table)


----------



## Master slacker

poop


----------



## Lumber Jim

(thumb on table)


----------



## Lumber Jim

(thumb on table)


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

who's the last to notice?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

poop


----------



## Lumber Jim

Not me!!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

alright, all you bastids drink!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

hippo bottom


----------



## Lumber Jim

gulp!! gulp!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Need 3rd star


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

bacon highlighter


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Need 3rd star


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Need 3rd star


----------



## Master slacker

push button


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Need 3rd star


----------



## Master slacker

receive bacon


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Need 3rd star


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam and lunch


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam!!!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post +1


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post +1


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post +1


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post +1


----------



## Lumber Jim

Five button Mice are awesome!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post +1


----------



## Lumber Jim

Five button Mice are awesome!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post +1


----------



## Lumber Jim

Five button Mice are awesome!!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post +1


----------



## Lumber Jim

Five button Mice are awesome!!!


----------



## Master slacker

im awesome


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post +1


----------



## Lumber Jim

Five button Mice are awesome!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post +1


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post +1


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post +1


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post +1


----------



## Master slacker

10 post = post + 1

20 goto 10


----------



## Lumber Jim

:wave2: :juggle: :tt: :smileyballs: :40oz:


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post +1


----------



## Master slacker

10 post = post + 1

20 goto 10


----------



## Lumber Jim

:wave2: :juggle: :tt: :smileyballs: :40oz:


----------



## Master slacker

10 post = post + 1

20 goto 10


----------



## Lumber Jim

:wave2: :juggle: :tt: :smileyballs: :40oz:


----------



## Master slacker

10 post = post + 1

20 goto 10


----------



## Lumber Jim

:wave2: :juggle: :tt: :smileyballs: :40oz:


----------



## Master slacker

10 post = post + 1

20 goto 10


----------



## Master slacker

what in tarnation?!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

:beat:


----------



## Master slacker

what in tarnation?!


----------



## Master slacker

frumplestiltskin


----------



## Master slacker

tatas


----------



## Lumber Jim

:wave2: :juggle: :tt: :40oz: :Banane36:


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post +1


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post +1


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

:wave2: :juggle: :tt: :40oz: :Banane36:


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

:wave2: :juggle: :tt: :40oz: :Banane36:

:bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

:wave2: :juggle: :tt: :40oz: :Banane36:


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

:wave2: :juggle: :tt: :40oz: :Banane36:


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

stormin'


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

:wave2: :juggle: :tt: :40oz: :Banane36:


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

stormin'


----------



## Lumber Jim

:wave2: :juggle: :tt: :40oz: :Banane36:


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

stormin'


----------



## Lumber Jim

:wave2: :juggle: :tt: :40oz: :Banane36:


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

I quit at 1000...


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

I quit at 1000...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

when they open up all the forums, we need to hear exam stories...


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

I quit at 1000...


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

I quit at 1000...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I quit at 1000...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

#


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

pouring


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

pouring


----------



## Lumber Jim

I quit at 1000...

percent that is...


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

I quit at 1000...

percent that is...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

cnever give up


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

I quit at 1000...

percent that is...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

never give up


----------



## Lumber Jim

I quit at 1000...

percent that is...


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

I quit at 1000...

percent that is...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

never give up


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

I quit at 1000...

percent that is...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

never give up


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

I quit at 1000...

percent that is...


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Master slacker

kate upton's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

Never Surrender!!


----------



## Master slacker

emma watson's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

Never Surrender!!


----------



## Master slacker

emma watson's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

Never Surrender!!


----------



## Master slacker

emma watson's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

Never Surrender!!


----------



## Master slacker

emma watson's boobs


----------



## Master slacker

emma watson's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

Never Surrender!!


----------



## Master slacker

emma watson's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

Never Surrender!!


----------



## Master slacker

emma watson's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

Never Surrender!!


----------



## Master slacker

emma watson's boobs


----------



## Master slacker

emma watson's boobs


----------



## Master slacker

emma watson's boobs


----------



## Master slacker

emma watson's boobs


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

never give up


----------



## Master slacker

emma watson's boobs


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

no


----------



## Master slacker

emma watson's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

*G*ood *F*or *Y*ou!!!


----------



## Master slacker

emma watson's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

*G*ood *F*or *Y*ou!!!


----------



## Master slacker

emma watson's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

*G*ood *F*or *Y*ou!!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

posts post


----------



## Master slacker

emma watson's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

*G*ood *F*or *Y*ou!!!


----------



## Master slacker

emma watson's boobs


----------



## Lumber Jim

*G*ood *F*or *Y*ou!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

*G*ood *F*or *Y*ou!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Lumber Jim

*G*ood *F*or *Y*ou!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Lumber Jim

*G*ood *F*or *Y*ou!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Lumber Jim

*G*ood *F*or *Y*ou!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Lumber Jim

*G*ood *F*or *Y*ou!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Lumber Jim

*G*ood *F*or *Y*ou!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Lumber Jim

*G*ood *F*or *Y*ou!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

its only April....


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

its only April....


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

its only April....


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

its only April....


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you feel lucky?

Punk.


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

its only April....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you feel lucky?

Punk.


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you feel lucky?

Punk.


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you feel lucky?

Punk.


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you feel lucky?

Punk.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Maybe they will release results early this year.......


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you feel lucky?

Punk.


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you feel lucky?

Punk.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you feel lucky?

Punk.


----------



## Master slacker

12,800!


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you feel lucky?

Punk.


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Lumber Jim

WooHoo!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you feel lucky?

Punk.


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you feel lucky?

Punk.


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you feel lucky?

Punk.


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you feel lucky?

Punk.


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you feel lucky?

Punk.


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you feel lucky?

Punk.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you feel lucky?

Punk.


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

smash smash


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you feel lucky?

Punk.


----------



## Master slacker

Well that was interesting.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

smash smash


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you feel lucky?

Punk.


----------



## Master slacker

Well that was interesting.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

smash smash


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you feel lucky?

Punk.

:bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

Well that was interesting.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

smash smash


----------



## Master slacker

Well that was interesting.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

smash smash


----------



## Master slacker

Well that was interesting.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post smash


----------



## Master slacker

Well that was interesting.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Yes,

Yes I do...


----------



## Master slacker

Well that was interesting.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Yes,

Yes I do...


----------



## Master slacker

Well that was interesting.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

smash smash


----------



## Lumber Jim

Yes,

Yes I do...


----------



## Master slacker

Well that was interesting.


----------



## Master slacker

Well that was interesting.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Yes,

Yes I do...


----------



## Master slacker

Well that was interesting.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Yes,

Yes I do...


----------



## Master slacker

Well that was interesting.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Yes,

Yes I do...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

stopping at 10K?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Yes,

Yes I do...


----------



## Master slacker

Well that was interesting.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

stopping at 10K?


----------



## Master slacker

Well that was interesting.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Yes,

Yes I do...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

stopping at 10K?


----------



## Master slacker

Well that was interesting.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

stopping at 10K?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Yes,

Yes I do...


----------



## Master slacker

Well that was interesting.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

stopping at 10K?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Yes,

Yes I do...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

stopping at 10K?


----------



## Master slacker

Well that was interesting.


----------



## Master slacker

Well that was interesting.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

stopping at 10K?


----------



## Master slacker

Well that was interesting.


----------



## Lumber Jim

No, you may not...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

stopping at 10K?


----------



## Master slacker

potato


----------



## Lumber Jim

No, you may not...


----------



## Lumber Jim

No, you may not...


----------



## Master slacker

potato


----------



## Lumber Jim

No, you may not...


----------



## Master slacker

potato


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

when 10K becomes 100K


----------



## Lumber Jim

No, you may not...


----------



## Master slacker

potato


----------



## Lumber Jim

No, you may not...

:bananalama:


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100K


----------



## Master slacker

potato


----------



## Master slacker

potato


----------



## Lumber Jim

No, you may not...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100K


----------



## Master slacker

potato


----------



## Lumber Jim

No, you may not...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100K


----------



## Lumber Jim

No, you may not...


----------



## Master slacker

potato


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100K


----------



## Lumber Jim

No, you may not...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100K


----------



## Master slacker

potato


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100K


----------



## Lumber Jim

No, you may not...


----------



## Master slacker

potato


----------



## Lumber Jim

No, you may not...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100K


----------



## Master slacker

potato


----------



## Lumber Jim

No, you may not...


----------



## Master slacker

potato


----------



## Lumber Jim

No, you may not...


----------



## Master slacker

potato


----------



## Lumber Jim

No, you may not...


----------



## Master slacker

potato


----------



## Master slacker

potato


----------



## Lumber Jim

No, you may not...


----------



## Lumber Jim

No, you may not...


----------



## Master slacker

potato


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash potato!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I GOT MY RESULTS!!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

potato


----------



## Lumber Jim

I GOT MY RESULTS!!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

potato


----------



## Master slacker

potato


----------



## Lumber Jim

I GOT MY RESULTS!!!!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I GOT MY RESULTS!!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

potato


----------



## Lumber Jim

I GOT MY RESULTS!!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

You are NOT the father!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I GOT MY RESULTS!!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

You are NOT the father!


----------



## Master slacker

You are NOT the father!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I GOT MY RESULTS!!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

You are NOT the father!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I GOT MY RESULTS!!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

You are NOT the father!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I GOT MY RESULTS!!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

You are NOT the father!


----------



## Master slacker

You are NOT the father!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I GOT MY RESULTS!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Master slacker

You are NOT the father!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I GOT MY RESULTS!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I GOT MY RESULTS!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Master slacker

You ARE the father!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I GOT MY RESULTS!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Master slacker

You ARE the father!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I GOT MY RESULTS!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Master slacker

You ARE the father!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I GOT MY RESULTS!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Master slacker

You ARE the father!


----------



## Master slacker

You ARE the father!


----------



## Master slacker

You ARE the father!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Wait... What???


----------



## Master slacker

You ARE the father!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Wait... What???


----------



## Master slacker

You ARE the father! didnt you know?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Wait... What???


----------



## Lumber Jim

Wait... What???


----------



## Master slacker

You ARE the father! didnt you know?


----------



## Master slacker

You ARE the father! didnt you know?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Second Opinion....


----------



## Master slacker

You ARE the father! didnt you know?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Second Opinion....


----------



## Master slacker

You ARE the father! didnt you know?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Second Opinion....


----------



## Master slacker

You ARE the father! didnt you know?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Second Opinion....


----------



## Master slacker

and you're ugly


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> You ARE the father! didnt you know?


it wasn't me


----------



## Lumber Jim

I want a recount!!!


----------



## Master slacker

and you're ugly


----------



## Lumber Jim

I want a recount!!!


----------



## Master slacker

and you're ugly


----------



## Lumber Jim

I want a recount!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I want a recount!!!


----------



## Master slacker

5


----------



## Master slacker

5


----------



## Master slacker

5


----------



## Master slacker

4


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

results are in!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

1


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Oh yeah?

Well you're a slacker!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

1


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Oh yeah?

Well you're a slacker!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Oh yeah?

Well you're a slacker!!

:bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

1


----------



## Lumber Jim

Oh yeah?

Well you're a slacker!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Oh yeah?

Well you're a slacker!!


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ ToP, bitches!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Oh yeah?

Well you're a slacker!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+1


----------



## Master slacker

:bananalama:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Oh yeah?

Well you're a slacker!!


----------



## Master slacker

:bananalama:


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+1


----------



## Master slacker

:bananalama:


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+1


----------



## Master slacker

:bananalama:


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+1


----------



## Master slacker

gotta piss


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+1


----------



## Master slacker

gotta piss


----------



## Master slacker

gotta piss


----------



## Master slacker

gotta piss


----------



## Master slacker

gotta piss


----------



## Master slacker

gotta piss


----------



## Master slacker

gotta piss


----------



## Master slacker

gotta piss


----------



## Lumber Jim

Whateva, whateva, I do what I want....


----------



## Master slacker

gotta piss


----------



## Master slacker

gotta piss


----------



## Lumber Jim

Whateva, whateva, I do what I want....


----------



## Master slacker

gotta piss


----------



## Lumber Jim

Whateva, whateva, I do what I want....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Whateva, whateva, I do what I want....


----------



## Master slacker

gotta piss


----------



## Lumber Jim

Gotta work...


----------



## Master slacker

gotta piss


----------



## Lumber Jim

Gotta work...


----------



## Master slacker

gotta piss


----------



## Lumber Jim

Gotta work...


----------



## Master slacker

top poster so far today!


----------



## Master slacker

top poster so far today!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Gotta work... by the way - Hold it...


----------



## Master slacker

top poster so far today! 292


----------



## Lumber Jim

Gotta work... by the way - Hold it...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Gotta work... by the way - Hold it...


----------



## Master slacker

shit! gotta piss


----------



## Lumber Jim

Gotta work... by the way - Hold it...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+1 star


----------



## Master slacker

shit! gotta piss


----------



## Lumber Jim

Gotta work... by the way - Hold it...


----------



## Master slacker

shit! gotta piss


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+1 star


----------



## Lumber Jim

Gotta work... by the way - Hold it...

:bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

shit! gotta piss


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+1 star


----------



## Lumber Jim

Gotta work... by the way - Hold it...


----------



## Master slacker

shit! gotta piss


----------



## Master slacker

shit! gotta piss


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+1 star


----------



## Lumber Jim

Gotta work... by the way - Hold it...


----------



## Master slacker

shit! gotta piss


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+1 star


----------



## Master slacker

shit! gotta piss


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+1 star


----------



## Master slacker

shit! gotta piss


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+1 star


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+1 star


----------



## Lumber Jim

Seriously, I'm out...


----------



## Master slacker

shit! gotta piss


----------



## Lumber Jim

Seriously, I'm out...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

right


----------



## Master slacker

shit! gotta piss


----------



## Lumber Jim

Seriously, I'm out...


----------



## Master slacker

leaving in 2 minutes


----------



## Lumber Jim

Seriously, I'm out...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

sure


----------



## Lumber Jim

Seriously, I'm out...


----------



## Master slacker

meeting to attend


----------



## Lumber Jim

Seriously, I'm out...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

back to work


----------



## Master slacker

meeting to attend


----------



## Lumber Jim

Seriously, I'm out...


----------



## Master slacker

meeting to attend


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

back to work


----------



## Master slacker

meeting to attend


----------



## Lumber Jim

Seriously, I'm out...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

back to work


----------



## Master slacker

meeting to attend


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

back to work


----------



## Master slacker

meeting to attend


----------



## Master slacker

meeting to attend


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

back to work


----------



## Master slacker

meeting to attend


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good run Y'all!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

back to work


----------



## Master slacker

meeting to attend


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good run Y'all!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

back to work


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good run Y'all!!


----------



## Master slacker

meeting to attend


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

back to work


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good run Y'all!! :bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

concur!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

back to work


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

1100


----------



## Master slacker

ToP again! :bananalama:


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

good run so far


----------



## Master slacker

concur!


----------



## Master slacker

1 minute


----------



## Master slacker

shit, it's time


----------



## Master slacker

F


----------



## Master slacker

how many pages did we conquer?


----------



## Master slacker

oh F!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Not sure,

I just refreshed and we are now on page 23


----------



## Master slacker

15 pages for me


----------



## Master slacker

DAMN!


----------



## Master slacker

I started on 8


----------



## Master slacker

Im killing the boards' post count!


----------



## Master slacker

327 today!


----------



## Master slacker

mainly 328 in the past hour


----------



## Master slacker

328 in the past 35 minutes!


----------



## Master slacker

F!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Unloaded pretty good


----------



## Master slacker

ok, now i really gotta piss


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

It was at 300 when I started following.....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

##


----------



## Master slacker

"unload" hasn't been used in quite a while. it is now back...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

killing it


----------



## Master slacker

bout to wet my britches


----------



## Master slacker

and miss my meeting


----------



## Master slacker

dammit


----------



## Master slacker

serously, dammit


----------



## Master slacker

two more


----------



## Master slacker

12,950!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

a couple more


----------



## knight1fox3

What's going on here?


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> kate upton's boobs


pics or it didn't happen....


----------



## testee

Alias posting you say?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

more than that


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> kate upton's boobs
> 
> 
> 
> pics or it didn't happen....
Click to expand...

exactly


----------



## TehMightyEngineer




----------



## Golden Eagle PE

haha its a goat!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

more goat pics!


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Master slacker

I had an epic piss


----------



## Master slacker

EPIC !!


----------



## Master slacker

Yes epic


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Master slacker

Winning!


----------



## Master slacker

Winning!


----------



## Master slacker

Where are ma bitches?!


----------



## Master slacker

Yo


----------



## Master slacker

Salads


----------



## Master slacker

Pistromious


----------



## Master slacker

Flufflestiltskin


----------



## Master slacker

Marfgop


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Fullip


----------



## Master slacker

Gemini time stop


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Master slacker

Garp


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Topper


----------



## Master slacker

Chimko


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Slacker


----------



## Master slacker

Sjsjehdjdjd


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Dertup


----------



## Master slacker

Sjdjdjdjd


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Werty


----------



## Master slacker

Nc ccnc


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Hyup


----------



## Master slacker

Dirptastic


----------



## Master slacker

PENETRATOR!!!


----------



## Master slacker

LLclalalalLlLadfxsdffdddsd


----------



## Master slacker

Mtg started


----------



## Master slacker

Gone


----------



## envirotex

a post in here


----------



## envirotex

more to follow


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Djdbe


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Pop


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Coin


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

$


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Hot


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

End


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Barn


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Raw


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Puppy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Fudge


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Anyone here brew beer?


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

BoP!


----------



## Master slacker

ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

12 more posts


----------



## Master slacker

11


----------



## Master slacker

10


----------



## Master slacker

9


----------



## Master slacker

8


----------



## Master slacker

7


----------



## Master slacker

6


----------



## Master slacker

5


----------



## Master slacker

f0urz


----------



## Master slacker

tree


----------



## TehMightyEngineer




----------



## Master slacker

dos


----------



## Master slacker

un


----------



## TehMightyEngineer




----------



## TehMightyEngineer




----------



## Master slacker

_*13,000!!!!!!!!*_ :woot: :w00t: :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

nice job slacker


----------



## TehMightyEngineer




----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Okay, back to designing some precast concrete stairs.


----------



## Dark Knight

This one will go all the way to 100k before the results come out...trust me; I am an engineer.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Gotit


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100k baby


----------



## NJmike PE

Dark Knight said:


> This one will go all the way to 100k before the results come out...trust me; I am an engineer.


I think I can assist with this...


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Dark Knight said:


> This one will go all the way to 100k before the results come out...trust me; I am an engineer.




I like the "discipline" listed on your profile Dark Night.


----------



## envirotex

All 13,000 posts were quality insightful posts, Slacker.

I really appreciate that.


----------



## Dark Knight

NJmike PE said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one will go all the way to 100k before the results come out...trust me; I am an engineer.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can assist with this...
Click to expand...



Heck I know you will. I have confidence in you to live up to the hype.



tehmightypirate said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one will go all the way to 100k before the results come out...trust me; I am an engineer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the "discipline" listed on your profile Dark Night.
Click to expand...



I copied it from somebody else here so cannot take credit. :wave2:


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Awwwww, boooo, clearly you're the hero engineerboards deserves, but not the one it needs right now.


----------



## Dark Knight

tehmightypirate said:


> Awwwww, boooo, clearly you're the hero engineerboards deserves, but not the one it needs right now.




You just gave me an idea!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

envirotex said:


> All 13,000 posts were quality insightful posts, Slacker.
> 
> I really appreciate that.




Can a mod run a search to quickly find out how many of my posts are NOT in the "general discussion" section? Of that number, I would only assume 5% are helpful or insightful.


----------



## Master slacker

I would imagine most of my posts are drivel and spam


----------



## Master slacker

which may include "boobs"


----------



## Dark Knight

^^^^^^I differ from that...Quality boobs may be more like it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> which may include "boobs"


I found most of what you posted quite helpful and definitely inspirational

:lmao:


----------



## frazil

page 25 already?! I'll never keep up.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm home now. Let's play.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm home now. Let's play.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm home now. Let's play.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm home now. Let's play.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm home now. Let's play.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer




----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Take that everyone reading this on their phone.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm home now. Let's play.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm home now. Let's play.


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> I'm home now. Let's play.


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm home now. Let's play.
Click to expand...


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm home now. Let's play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## matt267 PE

where is everyone?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is everyone?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is everyone?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is everyone?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is everyone?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is everyone?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is everyone?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is everyone?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is everyone?


----------



## blybrook PE

Nice work everyone! Keep it up!


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## matt267 PE

unlimited bandwidth


----------



## matt267 PE

unlimited bandwidth


----------



## matt267 PE

unlimited bandwidth


----------



## matt267 PE

unlimited bandwidth


----------



## matt267 PE

unlimited bandwidth


----------



## matt267 PE

unlimited bandwidth


----------



## matt267 PE

unlimited bandwidth


----------



## matt267 PE

unlimited bandwidth


----------



## matt267 PE

unlimited bandwidth


----------



## matt267 PE

unlimited bandwidth


----------



## matt267 PE

unlimited bandwidth


----------



## matt267 PE

unlimited bandwidth


----------



## matt267 PE

spammn'


----------



## matt267 PE

spammn'


----------



## matt267 PE

spammn'


----------



## matt267 PE

spammn'


----------



## matt267 PE

spammn'


----------



## matt267 PE

spammn'


----------



## matt267 PE

spammn'


----------



## matt267 PE

has anyone looked up bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

has anyone looked up bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

has anyone looked up bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

has anyone looked up bacon spam?


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## matt267 PE

has anyone looked up bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

has anyone looked up bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

has anyone looked up bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

has anyone looked up bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

has anyone looked up bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

has anyone looked up bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?

Found it.


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

where the hell is the top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Am at the top yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Am at the top yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about

Am I at the top yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Am I at the top yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Am I at the top yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Am I at the top yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Am I at the top yet?

Am I at the top yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Am I at the top yet?

Am I at the top yet?


----------



## envirotex

i can't figure out how to find your posting percentages just by looking at your profile...

above my pay grade


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> i can't figure out how to find your posting percentages just by looking at your profile...
> 
> above my pay grade


you should get a raise


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can't figure out how to find your posting percentages just by looking at your profile...
> 
> above my pay grade
> 
> 
> 
> you should get a raise
Click to expand...


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can't figure out how to find your posting percentages just by looking at your profile...
> 
> above my pay grade
> 
> 
> 
> you should get a raise
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can't figure out how to find your posting percentages just by looking at your profile...
> 
> above my pay grade
> 
> 
> 
> you should get a raise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Master slacker

bitches


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can't figure out how to find your posting percentages just by looking at your profile...
> 
> above my pay grade
> 
> 
> 
> you should get a raise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## matt267 PE

I want top


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## matt267 PE

I want top


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## matt267 PE

I want top


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## matt267 PE

I want top


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## matt267 PE

I want top


----------



## Master slacker

haha


----------



## matt267 PE

I want top


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ HAHAHAHAHA!!! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I want top


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## matt267 PE

not yet bitch


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

I want top


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Ha


----------



## matt267 PE

me me me me


----------



## matt267 PE

mine mine mine


----------



## matt267 PE

I want top


----------



## matt267 PE

I want top


----------



## matt267 PE

I want top


----------



## matt267 PE

I want top


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF there is not top


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF there is not top


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF there is no top


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF there is no top


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF there is no top


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF there is no top


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF there is no top


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF there is no top


----------



## csb

HFS


----------



## matt267 PE

this rabbit hole is deep


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

hit "reload"


----------



## matt267 PE

this rabbit hole is deep


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

can't fill it?


----------



## Master slacker

personal problem


----------



## Dark Knight

matt267 said:


> WTF there is no top


Keep trying


----------



## Master slacker

amirite?


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## matt267 PE

damn it


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Dark Knight

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

damn it


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## matt267 PE

damn it


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Out


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## matt267 PE

damn it


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Master slacker

till next spam fest


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Out


----------



## matt267 PE

damn it


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Out


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23294&amp;p=7118098


----------



## matt267 PE

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23294&amp;p=7118098


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23294&amp;p=7118098

MS you're not a bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23294&amp;p=7118098

MS you're not a bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23294&amp;p=7118098

MS you're not a bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23294&amp;p=7118098
> 
> *MS you're not a bitch*


well.....


----------



## matt267 PE

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23294&amp;p=7118098

MS you're not a bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23294&amp;p=7118098

MS you're not a bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23294&amp;p=7118098

MS you're not a bitch


----------



## Dark Knight

Definitely...100k looks like a realistic goal right now. I cannot even imagine what will happen when the release date approaches. It is going to be mayhem. :bio:


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

well this is fun


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Come on, you guys can get it to 10k today, you are going entirely too slowly.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

well this is fun


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Splam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Splammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Come on, you guys can get it to 10k today, you are going entirely too slowly.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Come on, you guys can get it to 10k today, you are going entirely too slowly.


have you helped


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

well this is fun


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

well this is fun


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter can help herself with homework today. Daddy is on a quest!


----------



## NJmike PE

ok. back to work. be back in 30 mins


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter can help herself with homework today. Daddy is on a quest!


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter can help herself with homework today. Daddy is on a quest!


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter can help herself with homework today. Daddy is on a quest!


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter can help herself with homework today. Daddy is on a quest!


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter can help herself with homework today. Daddy is on a quest!


----------



## knight1fox3

I have too much homework


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter can help herself with homework today. Daddy is on a quest!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh dear.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I have too much homework


Screw it. You're on a quest too.


----------



## Dark Knight

Sapper, you have released the kraken!!!!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have too much homework
> 
> 
> 
> Screw it. You're on a quest too.
Click to expand...


----------



## matt267 PE

What else is going on today?


----------



## matt267 PE

What else is going on today?


----------



## matt267 PE

What else is going on today?


----------



## matt267 PE

What else is going on today?


----------



## knight1fox3

Homework


----------



## knight1fox3

Homework


----------



## knight1fox3

Homework


----------



## knight1fox3

Homework


----------



## matt267 PE

What else is going on today?


----------



## knight1fox3

No Spam for the wicked


----------



## knight1fox3

Homework


----------



## matt267 PE

No Homework


----------



## knight1fox3

Homework


----------



## knight1fox3

Homework


----------



## matt267 PE

No Homework


----------



## knight1fox3

Homework


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> No Spam for the wicked


&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKtsdZs9LJo


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Spam for the wicked
> 
> 
> 
> &gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKtsdZs9LJo
Click to expand...


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Spam for the wicked
> 
> 
> 
> &gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKtsdZs9LJo
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## StarPE

relief valves


----------



## StarPE

sleep


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Dark Knight

Spamming machines you two.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Master slacker

la


----------



## Master slacker

la


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Master slacker

*13,061!!! :woot: *


----------



## matt267 PE

yippie


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## NJmike PE

it's not Christmas time MS


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam like mike


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## NJmike PE

it's not Christmas time MS


----------



## matt267 PE

yippie


----------



## Master slacker

oh.... damn


----------



## NJmike PE

it's not Christmas time MS


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Christmas is coming


----------



## NJmike PE

it's not Christmas time MS


----------



## Master slacker

well shit


----------



## matt267 PE

yippie


----------



## NJmike PE

winter is coming


----------



## Master slacker

what time is it?


----------



## matt267 PE

yippie


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Santa clause


----------



## Master slacker

?


----------



## NJmike PE

it's time to get ill


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Whoo hoo


----------



## matt267 PE

so have a wonderful Easter time


----------



## Master slacker

i don't want to see Santa Claus coming


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No


----------



## NJmike PE

need


----------



## matt267 PE

so have a wonderful Easter time


----------



## NJmike PE

more


----------



## NJmike PE

posts


----------



## matt267 PE

so have a wonderful Easter time


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## matt267 PE

do you want to see the easter bunny cumming?


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## matt267 PE

do you want to see the easter bunny cumming?


----------



## Master slacker

is that where teh chocolate eggs come from?


----------



## matt267 PE

do you want to see the easter bunny cumming?


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> is that where teh chocolate eggs come from?


No, that's from the other end


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

you've witnessed?


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> is that where teh chocolate eggs come from?


No, that's from the other end


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> is that where teh chocolate eggs come from?


No, that's from the other end


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> is that where teh chocolate eggs come from?


No, that's from the other end


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> is that where teh chocolate eggs come from?


No, that's from the other end


----------



## NJmike PE

having a wonder gelatanous spam for easter


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

penis


----------



## NJmike PE

creepy


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## matt267 PE

Where did Mike go?


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

he's with the easter bunny...


----------



## Master slacker

... simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## matt267 PE

there you are. I thought rabbit hole was too deep for you too.


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

nothings too deep for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> penis


"what MS has a small one?" for $400 alex


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful ToP time! :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> he's with the easter bunny...


Sounds like Mike. I guess he wants more kids.


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

I OBJECT!!!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

RRRAAAWRRWWRRRR!!!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

inciteful


----------



## Master slacker

KJFORWIiowejrfomfdl;wswe


----------



## matt267 PE

My Internet is too slow


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

your face is too slow!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## matt267 PE

My Internet is too slow


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## matt267 PE

My Internet is too slow


----------



## Master slacker

your face is too slow!


----------



## matt267 PE

My Internet is too slow


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Master slacker

poop


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> your face is too slow!


GFY


----------



## Master slacker

lalala


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> your face is too slow!


GFY


----------



## Master slacker

BOOBS!


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad...


----------



## Master slacker

aosijfwERROQWEQOOE


----------



## Master slacker

simply having a wonderful Easter time!


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad...


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad...


----------



## Master slacker

need to get work done


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad...


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad...


----------



## matt267 PE

My mind is a little slow sometimes


----------



## Master slacker

SHOULD get work done


----------



## Master slacker

poop


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad...


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad...


----------



## Master slacker

doodie


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad...


----------



## Master slacker

squirts


----------



## matt267 PE

no work


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad...


----------



## NJmike PE

you can't handle the truth


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad...


----------



## Master slacker

ghost poopie


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad...


----------



## NJmike PE

You need me on that wall


----------



## Master slacker

coming out sideways


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad...


----------



## matt267 PE

no work


----------



## NJmike PE

get off my train


----------



## Master slacker

shit brick


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad...


----------



## Master slacker

magic marker shits


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad...


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> you can't handle the truth


Ok OZ


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad...


----------



## NJmike PE

blood moon


----------



## Master slacker

ghost wipe shits


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad...


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> you can't handle the truth


Ok OZ


----------



## NJmike PE

brick shithouse


----------



## Master slacker

lalala


----------



## Lumber Jim

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't handle the truth
> 
> 
> 
> Ok OZ
Click to expand...

Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Master slacker

BOOBS!


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad...


----------



## Master slacker

sdfad


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> you can't handle the truth


Ok OZ


----------



## NJmike PE

holograms I tell you. holograms


----------



## Master slacker

poo


----------



## Master slacker

BOOBS!


----------



## Master slacker

BOOBS!


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad... I believed in thermite..


----------



## NJmike PE

matt = bastard


----------



## Master slacker

BOOBS on ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad... I believed in thermite..


----------



## NJmike PE

matt = bastard


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> BOOBS on ToP! :bananalama:


not top


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad... I believed in thermite..


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> holograms I tell you. holograms


Holographic porn for the win


----------



## Lumber Jim

When I was a young Lad... I believed in thermite..


----------



## NJmike PE

matt = bastard


----------



## NJmike PE

thermite = conspiracy


----------



## Lumber Jim

Unicorn Rainbow farts.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Unicorn Rainbow farts.


----------



## NJmike PE

stomrwater Tom


----------



## Lumber Jim

Unicorn Rainbow farts.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt = bastard


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> holograms I tell you. holograms


Holographic porn for the win


----------



## Lumber Jim

Unicorn Rainbow farts.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Unicorn Rainbow farts.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt = bastard


----------



## Lumber Jim

Unicorn Rainbow farts.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt = bastard


that's not nice. I'm sensitive.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt = bastard


that's not nice. I'm sensitive.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

a schooner is a sailboat, stupid head


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

a schooner is a sailboat, stupid head


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt = bastard


that's not nice. I'm sensitive.


----------



## NJmike PE

a schooner is a sailboat, stupid head


----------



## NJmike PE

a schooner is a sailboat, stupid head


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt = bastard


that's not nice. I'm sensitive.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'm telling...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'm telling...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'm telling...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'm telling...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'm telling...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'm telling...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'm telling...


----------



## NJmike PE

matt ---&gt;


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> a schooner is a sailboat, stupid head


sure it is. But can it take down a building?


----------



## Lumber Jim

getting close


----------



## NJmike PE

matt ---&gt;


----------



## Lumber Jim

getting close


----------



## Lumber Jim

getting close :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> a schooner is a sailboat, stupid head


sure it is. But can it take down a building?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt ----&gt;


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt ---&gt;


WTF dude. How did you get my yearbook photo?


----------



## Lumber Jim

zippity do da...


----------



## NJmike PE

matt ---&gt;


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt ---&gt;


WTF dude. How did you get my yearbook photo?


----------



## Lumber Jim

zippity do da...


----------



## Lumber Jim

zippity do da...


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt ---&gt;


WTF dude. How did you get my yearbook photo?


----------



## Lumber Jim

That's just silly.... :ghey:


----------



## Lumber Jim

That's just silly.... :ghey:


----------



## Lumber Jim

That's just silly.... :ghey:


----------



## Lumber Jim

That's just silly.... :ghey:


----------



## Lumber Jim

That's just silly.... :ghey:


----------



## Lumber Jim

That's just silly.... :ghey:


----------



## Lumber Jim

That's just silly.... :ghey:


----------



## Lumber Jim

That's just silly.... :ghey:


----------



## matt267 PE

so what


----------



## matt267 PE

so what


----------



## matt267 PE

haters are gona hate


----------



## NJmike PE

sorry matt


----------



## matt267 PE

haters are gonna hate


----------



## NJmike PE

sorry matt


----------



## NJmike PE

sorry matt


----------



## NJmike PE

sorry matt


----------



## NJmike PE

sorry matt


----------



## NJmike PE

sorry matt


----------



## matt267 PE

haters are gonna hate


----------



## NJmike PE

sorry matt


----------



## NJmike PE

sorry matt


----------



## NJmike PE

sorry matt


----------



## Lumber Jim

and he's out...


----------



## NJmike PE

sorry matt


----------



## matt267 PE

haters are gonna hate


----------



## Lumber Jim

and he's out...


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

and he's out...


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

and he's out...


----------



## NJmike PE

stop right there!


----------



## matt267 PE

haters are gonna hate


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam...


----------



## NJmike PE

I gotta know right now


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam...


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam...


----------



## matt267 PE

stop... in the name of love


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam...


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## matt267 PE

stop... in the name of love


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam...


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## matt267 PE

stop... in the name of love


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam...


----------



## NJmike PE

spot


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam...


----------



## NJmike PE

spot


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam...


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## matt267 PE

before you break my heart


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Lumber Jim

^^^^^ You should see what that guy did....


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## matt267 PE

before you break my heart


----------



## Lumber Jim

^^^^^ You should see what that guy did....


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Lumber Jim

^^^^^ You should see what that guy did....


----------



## Lumber Jim

^^^^^ You should see what that guy did....


----------



## Lumber Jim

^^^^^ You should see what that guy did....


----------



## Lumber Jim

^^^^^ You should see what that guy did....


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm out. I'll get the other 500 in tonight.

Peace out


----------



## Lumber Jim

^^^^^ You should see what that guy did....


----------



## Lumber Jim

^^^^^ You should see what that guy did....


----------



## Lumber Jim

^^^^^ You should see what that guy did....


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## matt267 PE

time to pick up my daughter


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## matt267 PE

time to pick up my daughter


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## matt267 PE

time to pick up my daughter


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## matt267 PE

time to pick up my daughter


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## matt267 PE

time to pick up my daughter


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## matt267 PE

time to pick up my daughter


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

2000!!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

A little less than 1/10th of VTE's post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get to a milestone

at work...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Back to work...


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Haha


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Good one


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost at 2k


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Pad


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

G


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Home post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post post


----------



## csb

good gosh


----------



## Road Guy

Oh fudge........


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Time for dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

Time for dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

Time for dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

Time for dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

Time for dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

Time for dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

Leftover Chinese food


----------



## NJmike PE

Where is everyone


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost dinner time


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Chicken


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Indiana Jones


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Short round


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

That's funny


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Short stack


----------



## NJmike PE

Thermite


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Mmm chocolate


----------



## matt267 PE

Here


----------



## matt267 PE

Here


----------



## matt267 PE

Here


----------



## matt267 PE

Present


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done with dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

F dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to give the kids a bath


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Good


----------



## matt267 PE

You don't need dinner


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Good


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Good


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome back matt


----------



## matt267 PE

Have your wife give them a bath


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks


----------



## NJmike PE

Why. Then I can spam more while they try to drown each other


----------



## matt267 PE

But it's almost my dinner time


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> Here





NJmike PE said:


> Why. Then I can spam more while they try to drown each other


Nice


----------



## NJmike PE

Skip dinner. Drink more


----------



## matt267 PE

After dinner I'll give the wife a bath


----------



## matt267 PE

I want jello shots


----------



## matt267 PE

Yum


----------



## matt267 PE

Wake me up before you go go


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish I was having spam for dinner


----------



## blybrook PE

Master slacker

540

NJmike PE

501

matt267

393

Lumber Jim

392

Golden Eagle

194

knight1fox3

13

tehmightypirate

11

Dark Knight

10

Sapper

4

envirotex

4

Krakosky

3

blybrook PE

3

Ble_PE

3

csb

2

PE2B

2

Ship Wreck PE

1

testee

1

Dexman PE

1

frazil

1

snickerd3

1

Road Guy

1

akwooly

1

roadwreck

1


----------



## blybrook PE

Current posting count. Looks like a great run, especially for the first day!


----------



## NJmike PE

38


----------



## NJmike PE

37


----------



## NJmike PE

36


----------



## NJmike PE

35


----------



## NJmike PE

34


----------



## NJmike PE

33


----------



## NJmike PE

32


----------



## NJmike PE

31


----------



## NJmike PE

30


----------



## NJmike PE

29


----------



## NJmike PE

28


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Grilled


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn


----------



## Flyer_PE

Just +1


----------



## Flyer_PE

Actually


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## Flyer_PE

maybe


----------



## matt267 PE

Have


----------



## Flyer_PE

I'll


----------



## Flyer_PE

use


----------



## matt267 PE

Some


----------



## Flyer_PE

this


----------



## Flyer_PE

thread


----------



## matt267 PE

Work


----------



## Flyer_PE

to


----------



## Flyer_PE

get


----------



## matt267 PE

To


----------



## Flyer_PE

to


----------



## NJmike PE

Always fun when you kid craps in the bath tub.


----------



## matt267 PE

Do


----------



## Flyer_PE

10000


----------



## NJmike PE

Fudgey jr


----------



## Flyer_PE

posts.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Then


----------



## Flyer_PE

again,


----------



## Flyer_PE

maybe


----------



## Flyer_PE

not.


----------



## NJmike PE

Fun not fun


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Always fun when you kid craps in the bath tub.


Brown trout ftw


----------



## NJmike PE

Exactly


----------



## NJmike PE

Lil bastard


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Brown spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Brown spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Brown spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Brown spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Brown spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Brown spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Apparently he had corn


----------



## NJmike PE

Brown spam and Goya


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh boya


----------



## NJmike PE

Brown spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Brown spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Brown spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Shit, I have to do my taxes


----------



## matt267 PE

Shit, I have to do my taxes


----------



## matt267 PE

Shit, I have to do my taxes


----------



## envirotex

file an extension


----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi6012bBhX4

Shit, I have to do my taxes


----------



## envirotex

file an extension


----------



## envirotex

http://www.irs.gov/uac/Extension-of-Time-To-File-Your-Tax-Return


----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi6012bBhX4

Shit, I have to do my taxes


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> file an extension


Na, it'll be in the mail tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a rebel. Don't pay.


----------



## NJmike PE

F the man


----------



## NJmike PE

F the man


----------



## NJmike PE

F the man


----------



## NJmike PE

F the man


----------



## NJmike PE

F the man


----------



## NJmike PE

F the man


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> F the man


Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fight the man until you become the man.


----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8MDNFaGfT4


----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8MDNFaGfT4


----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8MDNFaGfT4


----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8MDNFaGfT4


----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8MDNFaGfT4


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam x2


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam morw


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam and spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam is very good for you


----------



## matt267 PE

spam is very good for you


----------



## matt267 PE

spam is very good for you


----------



## matt267 PE

spam is very good for you


----------



## matt267 PE

spam is very good for you


----------



## matt267 PE

spam is very good for you


----------



## matt267 PE

spam is very good for you


----------



## matt267 PE

spam is very good for you


----------



## matt267 PE

spam is very good for you


----------



## matt267 PE

spam is very good for you


----------



## matt267 PE

spam is very good for you


----------



## matt267 PE

spam is very good for you


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun


----------



## NJmike PE

Evening spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Evening spam


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun


----------



## NJmike PE

Evening spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Evening spam


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun


----------



## NJmike PE

Evening spam


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun


----------



## matt267 PE

poop in bath tub is not fun


----------



## NJmike PE

Evening spam and cognac


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

ooh cognac. Now you're talking my language.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm gonna drink some cognac and spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm gonna drink some cognac and spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Evening spam and cognac


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm gonna drink some cognac and spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Evening spam and cognac


----------



## NJmike PE

Evening spam and cognac


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm gonna drink some cognac and spam. Thanks for the idea Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

Evening spam and cognac


----------



## NJmike PE

Evening spam and cognac


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm gonna drink some cognac and spam. Thanks for the idea Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm gonna drink some cognac and spam. Thanks for the idea Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

Evening spam and cognac


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm gonna drink some cognac and spam. Thanks for the idea Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

Evening spam and cognac


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm gonna drink some cognac and spam. Thanks for the idea Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

Evening spam and cognac


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm gonna drink some cognac and spam. Thanks for the idea Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

You're welcome


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm gonna drink some cognac and spam. Thanks for the idea Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm gonna drink some cognac and spam. Thanks for the idea Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm gonna drink some cognac and spam. Thanks for the idea Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

Although spam goes better with beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be right back. Need to get daughter to bed.


----------



## NJmike PE

Although spam goes better with beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be right back. Need to get daughter to bed.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be right back. Need to get daughter to bed.


----------



## NJmike PE

Although spam goes better with beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be right back. Need to get daughter to bed.


----------



## NJmike PE

Although spam goes better with beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be right back. Need to get daughter to bed.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be right back. Need to get daughter to bed.


----------



## NJmike PE

Although spam goes better with beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be right back. Need to get daughter to bed.


----------



## NJmike PE

I spammed while putting #2 to bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## blybrook PE

And another. Really making progress. No rules permits SPAM


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers, BACON &amp; Blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Not stopping tonight until I hit 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Blood moon


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna rain tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

Temps dropping by 20 degs


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Yoga pants


----------



## NJmike PE

206 posts to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Yoga pants


----------



## NJmike PE

Yoga pants


----------



## NJmike PE

Yoga pants


----------



## NJmike PE

Yoga pants


----------



## NJmike PE

Yoga pants


----------



## NJmike PE

Yoga pants


----------



## NJmike PE

Wife is watching dwts


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

here you go Mike


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

^ Twins


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm


----------



## matt267 PE

WOW, there are lots of NSFW images when you search for "Yoga Pants." Men are pigs.


----------



## matt267 PE

WOW there are lots of NSFW images when you search for "Yoga Pants." Men are pigs.


----------



## matt267 PE

WOW there are lots of NSFW images when you search for "Yoga Pants." Men are pigs.


----------



## matt267 PE

WOW there are lots of NSFW images when you search for "Yoga Pants." Men are pigs.


----------



## NJmike PE

Erin Andrews is hott


----------



## NJmike PE

Erin Andrews is hott


----------



## NJmike PE

Erin Andrews is hott


----------



## NJmike PE

Erin Andrews is hott


----------



## NJmike PE

Erin Andrews is hott


----------



## NJmike PE

Erin Andrews is hott


----------



## NJmike PE

Erin Andrews is hott


----------



## NJmike PE

Erin Andrews is hott


----------



## NJmike PE

Erin Andrews is hott


----------



## NJmike PE

Erin Andrews is hott


----------



## NJmike PE

Jenny McCarthy is hotter


----------



## NJmike PE

Jenny McCarthy is hotter


----------



## NJmike PE

Jenny McCarthy is hotter


----------



## NJmike PE

Jenny McCarthy is hotter


----------



## NJmike PE

Jenny McCarthy is hotter


----------



## NJmike PE

Jenny McCarthy is hotter


----------



## NJmike PE

Jenny McCarthy is hotter


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

new spam


----------



## matt267 PE

old spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam for you


----------



## matt267 PE

spam for me


----------



## matt267 PE

spam for all


----------



## matt267 PE

no bannin' for spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

no bannin' for spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

no bannin' for spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

no bannin' for spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

no bannin' for spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

no bannin' for spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

no bannin' for spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

no bannin' for spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

no bannin' for spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

no bannin' for spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

no bannin' for spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

no bannin' for spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

no bannin' for spammin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

no bannin' for spammin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Didn't you read, no bannin' for spammin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Didn't you read, no bannin' for spammin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Didn't you read, no bannin' for spammin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

hammer time


----------



## matt267 PE

can't touch this.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

can't touch this.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

can't touch this.


----------



## matt267 PE

can't touch this.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's what she said


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Hammer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's what she said


----------



## matt267 PE

That's what she said


----------



## matt267 PE

That's what she said


----------



## matt267 PE

That's what she said


----------



## matt267 PE

That's what she said


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Dark Knight

An average of 2500 posts per day will make the 100k goal reachable in 40 days. How long will the results take?


----------



## matt267 PE

how many posts until I'm no longer a n00b


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

how many posts until I'm no longer a n00b


----------



## matt267 PE

how many posts until I'm no longer a n00b

#2500


----------



## NJmike PE

About that dk


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

how many posts until I'm no longer a n00b


----------



## matt267 PE

Here we go to 100K


----------



## matt267 PE

Here we go to 100K


----------



## matt267 PE

Here we go to 100K


----------



## matt267 PE

Here we go to 100K


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm still a noob Matt in the eyes of the vets


----------



## matt267 PE

Here we go to 100K


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I'm still a noob Matt in the eyes of the vets


damn


----------



## Dark Knight

matt267 said:


> how many posts until I'm no longer a n00b


You stopped being a noob 1400 posts ago.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Here we go to 100K


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Dark Knight said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many posts until I'm no longer a n00b
> 
> 
> 
> You stopped being a noob 1400 posts ago.
Click to expand...

Yippie


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate n00bs


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate n00bs


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate n00bs


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate n00bs


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate n00bs


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate n00bs


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate n00bs


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

damn, this spamming is feeding my OCD.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn, this spamming is feeding my OCD.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn, this spamming is feeding my OCD.


----------



## NJmike PE

I just told Mrs NJ that Jenny McCarthy is hotter than her


----------



## matt267 PE

damn, this spamming is feeding my OCD.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn, this spamming is feeding my OCD.



NJmike PE said:


> I just told Mrs NJ that Jenny McCarthy is hotter than her


WHAT? Dude you're insane.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I just told Mrs NJ that Jenny McCarthy is hotter than her


And you wonder why you're sleeping on the couch.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I just told Mrs NJ that Jenny McCarthy is hotter than her


Do you need a place to crash tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you there?


----------



## matt267 PE

Sh!t, did she kill you?


----------



## matt267 PE

All well.

RG can I have Mike's posts?


----------



## NJmike PE

Stupid


----------



## matt267 PE

1500


----------



## NJmike PE

I am stupid


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Stupid




you talkn' to me?


----------



## NJmike PE

I called hall pass


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I am stupid


Oh. Yeah. I agree.


----------



## NJmike PE

She didn't see it the same way


----------



## matt267 PE

At least Mrs. NJ did kill you.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not yet


----------



## matt267 PE

I went to my first strip joint in NJ.


----------



## envirotex

Beef stroganoff tonight for dinner.


----------



## NJmike PE

She'll probably get Pg again just to spite me.


----------



## matt267 PE

it was BOYB. They had nothing on be shoes and a smile.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll be right over Tex


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> She'll probably get Pg again just to spite me.


And you'll be naming the baby Karma. You have it coming to you


----------



## NJmike PE

juice bar


----------



## NJmike PE

True


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> Beef stroganoff tonight for dinner.


My wife love Beef stroganoff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh well


----------



## NJmike PE

Cheaper by the dozen


----------



## NJmike PE

So they say


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beef stroganoff tonight for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife love Beef stroganoff.
Click to expand...

Me? not so much. But I eat it and shut up like a good little boy.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm serious about the OCD though. This is going to be a long 40 days.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm serious about the OCD though. This is going to be a long 40 days.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm serious about the OCD though. This is going to be a long 40 days.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm serious about the OCD though. This is going to be a long 40 days.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm serious about the OCD though. This is going to be a long 40 days.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm serious about the OCD though. This is going to be a long 40 days.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm serious about the OCD though. This is going to be a long 40 days.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm serious about the OCD though. This is going to be a long 40 days.


----------



## NJmike PE

Why bother. You don't like it throw it on the floor and tell her epic fail and start over.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm serious about the OCD though. This is going to be a long 40 days.


----------



## NJmike PE

I will probably slow up a bit.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Why bother. You don't like it throw it on the floor and tell her epic fail and start over.


You go first. I want to see how it's done.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna Def hit 10k tonight though


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I will probably slow up a bit.


I'm trying for 10K posts for my count.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Done. But it usually ends on the couch


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike PE

755

matt267

595

Master slacker

540

Lumber Jim

392

Golden Eagle

200

Flyer_PE

16

knight1fox3

13

Dark Knight

12

tehmightypirate

11

envirotex

8

blybrook PE

8

Sapper

4

Krakosky

3

Ble_PE

3

csb

2

PE2B

2

Ship Wreck PE

1

testee

1

Dexman PE

1

frazil

1

snickerd3

1

Road Guy

1

akwooly

1

roadwreck

1

Plus the several others that have shown up since I got this data.


----------



## matt267 PE

F OCD. They have a pill for that.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

blybrook PE said:


> NJmike PE 755 matt267 595 Master slacker 540 Lumber Jim 392 Golden Eagle 200 Flyer_PE 16 knight1fox3 13 Dark Knight 12 tehmightypirate 11 envirotex 8 blybrook PE 8 Sapper 4 Krakosky 3 Ble_PE 3 csb 2 PE2B 2 Ship Wreck PE 1 testee 1 Dexman PE 1 frazil 1 snickerd3 1 Road Guy 1 akwooly 1 roadwreck 1
> 
> Plus the several others that have shown up since I got this data.


Damn it Mike. You're kickin my ass


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it Mike. You're kickin my ass


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it Mike. You're kickin my ass


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it Mike. You're kickin my ass


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it Mike. You're kickin my ass


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> F OCD. They have a pill for that.


Mix it with booze for a real trip


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it Mike. You're kickin my ass


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it Mike. You're kickin my ass


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

who else is here?


----------



## matt267 PE

don't be shy?


----------



## matt267 PE

we're friendly


----------



## NJmike PE

Last 10k I hit 983 posts in one day


----------



## matt267 PE

look at my avatar. I"m a nice guy


----------



## NJmike PE

Creep is more like it


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Last 10k I hit 983 posts in one day


:leghump:


----------



## matt267 PE

feelin' like a creep on a leash.


----------



## matt267 PE

feelin' like I have no release.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRGrNDV2mKc


----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRGrNDV2mKc


----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRGrNDV2mKc


----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRGrNDV2mKc


----------



## matt267 PE

Just watch it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just watch it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just watch it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just watch it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just watch it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just watch it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just watch it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just watch it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just watch it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just watch it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Just do it


----------



## matt267 PE

Just watch it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it. Eat it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it. Eat it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it. Eat it.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Just do it


that's what she said.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it. Eat it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it. Eat it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it. Eat it.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Don't just stare at it. Eat it.


Damn, she said that too.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it. Eat it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it. Eat it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it. Eat it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it. Eat it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it. Eat it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it. Eat it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike likes to watch.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it. Eat it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it. Eat it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike likes to watch.


----------



## NJmike PE

So


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike likes to watch.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it. Eat it.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> So


just sayin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Voyeur


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is more fun the studying and worrying if you passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

this is more fun the studying and worrying if you passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

this is more fun the studying and worrying if you passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

this is more fun the studying and worrying if you passed.


----------



## NJmike PE

Exactly


----------



## matt267 PE

this is more fun the studying and worrying if you passed.


----------



## NJmike PE

83 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

this is more fun the studying and worrying if you passed.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

you can do it


----------



## matt267 PE

don't quit


----------



## matt267 PE

don't give up.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep goin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Mike Mike Mike Mike. What day is it Mike?


----------



## NJmike PE

Mike Mike Mike Mike. What day is it Mike?


----------



## NJmike PE

Mike Mike Mike Mike. What day is it Mike?


----------



## NJmike PE

Mike Mike Mike Mike. What day is it Mike?


----------



## matt267 PE

we will call you Sir Spamalot


----------



## NJmike PE

Mike Mike Mike Mike. What day is it Mike?


----------



## matt267 PE

we will call you Sir Spamalot


----------



## NJmike PE

Mike Mike Mike Mike. What day is it Mike?


----------



## matt267 PE

we will call you Sir Spamalot


----------



## NJmike PE

Mike Mike Mike Mike. What day is it Mike?


----------



## matt267 PE

we will call you Sir Spamalot


----------



## matt267 PE

we will call you Sir Spamalot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

we will call you Sir Spamalot


----------



## matt267 PE

we will call you Sir Spamalot


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

we will call you Sir Spamalot


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

we will call you Sir Spamalot


----------



## matt267 PE

we will call you Sir Spamalot


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

we will call you Sir Spamalot


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

we will call you Sir Spamalot

Or not.


----------



## matt267 PE

we will call you Sir Spamalot

Or not.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

we will call you Sir Spamalot

Or not.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Steak and beer time!


----------



## matt267 PE

you should quit.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

tehmightypirate said:


> Steak and beer time!


bring it


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

what else is there?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

what else is there?


----------



## matt267 PE

what else is there?

what else is there?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam with a side of spam fries


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

^ does that count as 2?


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Hookers bacon blow


don't forget the yoga pants.


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

don't forget the yoga pants.


----------



## matt267 PE

don't forget the yoga pants.


----------



## matt267 PE

don't forget the yoga pants.


----------



## matt267 PE

don't forget the yoga pants.


----------



## matt267 PE

don't forget the yoga pants.


----------



## matt267 PE

don't forget the yoga pants.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

don't forget the yoga pants.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

don't forget the yoga pants.


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

mad hatter


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Sp


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Post


column


----------



## matt267 PE

column


----------



## NJmike PE

Magic hat


----------



## matt267 PE

column


----------



## matt267 PE

column


----------



## NJmike PE

Magic hat


----------



## NJmike PE

Magic hat


----------



## matt267 PE

column


----------



## NJmike PE

Magic hat


----------



## NJmike PE

Magic hat


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

bunny out of magic hat.


----------



## NJmike PE

Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

bunny out of magic hat.


----------



## NJmike PE

Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

boobs?


----------



## NJmike PE

Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

It's that type of party?


----------



## NJmike PE

Boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

28 posts to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

It's that type of party?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I did it all for the nookie


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I did it all for the nookie


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

9


----------



## NJmike PE

8


----------



## NJmike PE

7


----------



## NJmike PE

6


----------



## NJmike PE

5


----------



## NJmike PE

4


----------



## NJmike PE

3


----------



## NJmike PE

2


----------



## NJmike PE

1


----------



## matt267 PE

:bowdown:


----------



## matt267 PE

:bowdown:


----------



## NJmike PE

10k bitches!

:bananalama: :woot:


----------



## matt267 PE

:bowdown:


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> 10k bitches!
> 
> :bananalama: :woot:


:bowdown:

Oh, and TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

:bowdown:


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm done for the night now.


----------



## matt267 PE

:bowdown:


----------



## NJmike PE

Take her to 3k matt


----------



## matt267 PE

:appl:


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Take her to 3k matt


Not tonight.

My wife just finished the taxes and I'm at the end of my cognac.

Let's see if I get lucky.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be at 3k by the end of the week.


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take her to 3k matt
> 
> 
> 
> Not tonight.
> 
> My wife just finished the taxes and I'm at the end of my cognac.
> 
> Let's see if I get lucky.
Click to expand...

It'll be her payment.


----------



## NJmike PE

I meant the thread count. Get the thread count to 3k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll do my best



NJmike PE said:


> I meant the thread count. Get the thread count to 3k


----------



## matt267 PE

am I in here alone?


----------



## matt267 PE

am I in here alone?


----------



## matt267 PE

am I in here alone?


----------



## matt267 PE

am I in here alone?


----------



## matt267 PE

am I in here alone?


----------



## matt267 PE

am I in here alone?


----------



## matt267 PE

am I in here alone?


----------



## matt267 PE

am I in here alone?


----------



## matt267 PE

Now I can get TOP all night long.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now I can get TOP all night long.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now I can get TOP all night long.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now I can get TOP all night long.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like being on TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

I like being on TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

I like being on TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

I like being on TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

sometimes.


----------



## matt267 PE

sometimes.


----------



## matt267 PE

sometimes.


----------



## matt267 PE

sometimes.


----------



## matt267 PE

sometimes.


----------



## matt267 PE

sometimes.


----------



## matt267 PE

lonely


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm


----------



## matt267 PE

Mr. Lonely


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

have


----------



## matt267 PE

no


----------



## matt267 PE

body


----------



## matt267 PE

to


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

I call this magnum


----------



## matt267 PE

I call this magnum


----------



## matt267 PE

I call this magnum


----------



## matt267 PE

I call this magnum


----------



## matt267 PE

I call this magnum


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey look. NJmike is sleeping on the couch again


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Spam


you can't stay away can you.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I call this magnum


But it's really a cocktail frank


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Hey look. NJmike is sleeping on the couch again


hahahahah


----------



## NJmike PE

Hooked


----------



## matt267 PE

if you can dodge a wrench, you dodge a ball


----------



## matt267 PE

if you can dodge a wrench, you dodge a ball


----------



## NJmike PE

Who needs the Snip Snip when you just aren't getting laid


----------



## matt267 PE

if you can dodge a wrench, you dodge a ball


----------



## NJmike PE

Thank you chuck Norris


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Who needs the Snip Snip when you just aren't getting laid


you poor man


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Say hello to my little friend


----------



## matt267 PE

:icon_anal:

No snip snip for that either.


----------



## matt267 PE

Golden Eagle said:


> Say hello to my little friend


it's not the size of the ship. It's the motion of the ocean.


----------



## matt267 PE

yum yum yum yum


----------



## matt267 PE

drunk tank on a Monday?


----------



## matt267 PE

drunk tank on a Monday?


----------



## matt267 PE

drunk tank on a Monday?


----------



## matt267 PE

drunk tank on a Monday?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

they told us to keep people the "pickle" at work


----------



## matt267 PE

they told us to keep people the "pickle" at work


----------



## matt267 PE

they told us to keep people the "pickle" at work


----------



## NJmike PE

That would be impressive


----------



## matt267 PE

they told us to keep people the "pickle" at work

an no, I don't work at a deli


----------



## matt267 PE

they told us to keep people the "pickle" at work

an no, I don't work at a deli


----------



## matt267 PE

they told us to keep people the "pickle" at work

an no, I don't work at a deli


----------



## NJmike PE

Keep the snake in its cage for 72 hours Greg


----------



## matt267 PE

they said the pickle is better then the finger.


----------



## matt267 PE

they said the pickle is better then the finger.


----------



## matt267 PE

they said the pickle is better then the finger.


----------



## NJmike PE

So wait, your name is Gay Focker?


----------



## matt267 PE

they said the pickle is better then the finger.


----------



## NJmike PE

Doesn't anybody else think that's funny?


----------



## matt267 PE

they said the pickle is better then the finger.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Doesn't anybody else think that's funny?


Oh wait.

here: :rotflmao:


----------



## matt267 PE

what do you mean funny?


----------



## NJmike PE

Circle of trust


----------



## matt267 PE

What, funny like a clown?


----------



## NJmike PE

Go home and get your shine box


----------



## NJmike PE

I got her number. How do you like dem apples?


----------



## matt267 PE

what what tread is this?


----------



## matt267 PE

how many posts in the horse stable thread?


----------



## matt267 PE

roof


----------



## matt267 PE

fire


----------



## matt267 PE

truck


----------



## matt267 PE

dump


----------



## matt267 PE

shit


----------



## matt267 PE

deep


----------



## matt267 PE

hole


----------



## matt267 PE

lick


----------



## matt267 PE

tongue


----------



## matt267 PE

piercing


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> how many posts in the horse stable thread?


2775


----------



## matt267 PE

stud


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam 483


----------



## NJmike PE

WTF are you doing


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many posts in the horse stable thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 2775
Click to expand...

we already kicked it's ass


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Again


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> stud


Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

You got 90 to go. Take her to 3k Matt.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> WTF are you doing


am I doing it wrong?


----------



## NJmike PE

You can do it.


----------



## matt267 PE

3K


----------



## matt267 PE

money


----------



## matt267 PE

hookers


----------



## matt267 PE

herpes


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you doing
> 
> 
> 
> am I doing it wrong?
Click to expand...

Not at all. Just couldn't figure out what you were doing


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you doing
> 
> 
> 
> am I doing it wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. Just couldn't figure out what you were doing
Click to expand...

playing with myself.


----------



## matt267 PE

turning this thread into drunk tank horse stable 10K stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice combo


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> herpes


life


----------



## NJmike PE

I like it


----------



## matt267 PE

forever


----------



## matt267 PE

marriage


----------



## matt267 PE

vows


----------



## matt267 PE

contract


----------



## matt267 PE

pension


----------



## matt267 PE

stolen


----------



## matt267 PE

virginity


----------



## NJmike PE

Keep it moving


----------



## matt267 PE

not hookers


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice


----------



## matt267 PE

blow


----------



## matt267 PE

nose


----------



## matt267 PE

odor


----------



## matt267 PE

wastewater


----------



## matt267 PE

work


----------



## matt267 PE

not engineeringish


----------



## matt267 PE

tech assistance


----------



## matt267 PE

enforcement discretion


----------



## matt267 PE

working together


----------



## matt267 PE

teamwork


----------



## matt267 PE

no I


----------



## matt267 PE

you


----------



## matt267 PE

me


----------



## matt267 PE

everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

hookers


----------



## matt267 PE

^ damn, it always comes back to hookers.


----------



## matt267 PE

bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

pig


----------



## matt267 PE

ham


----------



## matt267 PE

fat


----------



## matt267 PE

Christie


----------



## matt267 PE

bridge


----------



## matt267 PE

toll


----------



## matt267 PE

money


----------



## matt267 PE

taxes


----------



## matt267 PE

done


----------



## matt267 PE

not yet


----------



## matt267 PE

40 more


----------



## matt267 PE

clicks


----------



## matt267 PE

chicks


----------



## matt267 PE

dicks


----------



## matt267 PE

Richard


----------



## matt267 PE

Nixon


----------



## matt267 PE

Crook


----------



## matt267 PE

impeached


----------



## NJmike PE

Well done matt


----------



## matt267 PE

Clinton


----------



## matt267 PE

blow


----------



## matt267 PE

white


----------



## matt267 PE

snow


----------



## matt267 PE

cold


----------



## matt267 PE

alone


----------



## matt267 PE

couch


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

armpit


----------



## matt267 PE

deodorant


----------



## matt267 PE

old spice


----------



## matt267 PE

cougar


----------



## matt267 PE

how you doin'?


----------



## matt267 PE

Friends


----------



## matt267 PE

don't need em.


----------



## matt267 PE

loner


----------



## matt267 PE

ranger


----------



## matt267 PE

special forces


----------



## matt267 PE

bad asses


----------



## matt267 PE

yoga pants


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

3k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

3k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

3k


----------



## matt267 PE

comming


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

3k


----------



## matt267 PE

in


----------



## matt267 PE

3


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

2999


----------



## matt267 PE

3000


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

3


----------



## NJmike PE

Good job


----------



## matt267 PE

This was the most productive day I have had is a long time.


----------



## NJmike PE

I bet, being in the state dep office, lol


----------



## matt267 PE

Alright. It's time to see what my wife is up to.

see you all in the AM.


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice work everyone


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Impressed.


----------



## NJmike PE

Couldn't let you down, especially after jumping the gun...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Wow 3k


----------



## frazil

In one day!


----------



## frazil

That may be a record


----------



## NJmike PE

Not sure if I should try and stop to catch a glimpse of the blood moon


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

It might cool down some


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Blood moon.......


----------



## NJmike PE

I guess I should let the cloud cover be the deciding factor.


----------



## frazil

Is completely cloudy here tonight. What time is it supposed to happen?


----------



## NJmike PE

I heard 0110.


----------



## matt267 PE

Before 0200


----------



## NJmike PE

I just looked out the window here. As long as stays as is, the minimal cloud cover shouldn't be a major impact.


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching Forrest Gump


----------



## frazil

I was up all night last night with a poopy puppy. I'll never make it to 1am.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm gonna try, but I can already feel the exhaustion setting in


----------



## blybrook PE

Nice job everyone! Probably a new spam record for the first day!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

can't


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

at


----------



## matt267 PE

work


----------



## matt267 PE

because


----------



## matt267 PE

they


----------



## matt267 PE

monitor


----------



## matt267 PE

internet


----------



## matt267 PE

internet


----------



## matt267 PE

usage.


----------



## matt267 PE

So


----------



## matt267 PE

let's


----------



## matt267 PE

get


----------



## matt267 PE

to


----------



## matt267 PE

"work"


----------



## matt267 PE

here.


----------



## matt267 PE

See


----------



## matt267 PE

if


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

can


----------



## matt267 PE

get


----------



## matt267 PE

my


----------



## matt267 PE

post


----------



## matt267 PE

count


----------



## matt267 PE

to

top :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

2K.


----------



## matt267 PE

What


----------



## matt267 PE

is


----------



## matt267 PE

going


----------



## matt267 PE

on


----------



## matt267 PE

in


----------



## matt267 PE

the


----------



## matt267 PE

world


----------



## matt267 PE

today?


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

do


----------



## matt267 PE

not


----------



## matt267 PE

know.


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

am


----------



## matt267 PE

not


----------



## matt267 PE

watching


----------



## matt267 PE

the


----------



## matt267 PE

news.


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

will


----------



## matt267 PE

assume


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing


----------



## matt267 PE

good.


----------



## matt267 PE

Can


----------



## matt267 PE

an


----------



## matt267 PE

Admin


----------



## matt267 PE

check


----------



## matt267 PE

to


----------



## matt267 PE

see


----------



## matt267 PE

what


----------



## matt267 PE

10K


----------



## matt267 PE

post


----------



## matt267 PE

thread


----------



## matt267 PE

is?


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

am


----------



## matt267 PE

a


----------



## matt267 PE

loser


----------



## matt267 PE

and


----------



## matt267 PE

have


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing


----------



## matt267 PE

better


----------



## matt267 PE

to


----------



## matt267 PE

do.


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

also


----------



## matt267 PE

have


----------



## matt267 PE

a


----------



## matt267 PE

headache

top :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

from


----------



## matt267 PE

whatever.


----------



## matt267 PE

Does


----------



## matt267 PE

it


----------



## matt267 PE

matter


----------



## matt267 PE

what


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

post


----------



## matt267 PE

here?


----------



## matt267 PE

Nobody


----------



## matt267 PE

is


----------



## matt267 PE

going


----------



## matt267 PE

to


----------



## matt267 PE

read


----------



## matt267 PE

it


----------



## matt267 PE

anyway.


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

will


----------



## matt267 PE

not


----------



## matt267 PE

tell


----------



## matt267 PE

RG


----------



## matt267 PE

to


----------



## matt267 PE

GFY


----------



## matt267 PE

because


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

heard


----------



## matt267 PE

he


----------



## matt267 PE

does


----------



## matt267 PE

not


----------



## matt267 PE

like


----------



## matt267 PE

that.


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

do


----------



## matt267 PE

not


----------



## matt267 PE

want


----------



## matt267 PE

to


----------



## matt267 PE

become


----------



## matt267 PE

guest_matt267


----------



## matt267 PE

for


----------



## matt267 PE

a


----------



## matt267 PE

month.


----------



## matt267 PE

Cool


----------



## matt267 PE

site.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oz


----------



## matt267 PE

tells


----------



## matt267 PE

cool


----------



## matt267 PE

stories.


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

like


----------



## matt267 PE

the

top :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

blue


----------



## matt267 PE

pill.


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

like


----------



## matt267 PE

the


----------



## matt267 PE

taste


----------



## matt267 PE

of


----------



## matt267 PE

steak


----------



## matt267 PE

too


----------



## matt267 PE

much


----------



## matt267 PE

to


----------



## matt267 PE

fall


----------



## matt267 PE

down


----------



## matt267 PE

the


----------



## matt267 PE

rabbit


----------



## matt267 PE

hole.


----------



## matt267 PE

No,


----------



## matt267 PE

if


----------



## matt267 PE

it


----------



## matt267 PE

is


----------



## matt267 PE

a


----------



## matt267 PE

"bunny"


----------



## matt267 PE

(read hooker)


----------



## matt267 PE

hole,


----------



## matt267 PE

that


----------



## matt267 PE

is


----------



## matt267 PE

a


----------



## matt267 PE

different


----------



## matt267 PE

story.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike


----------



## matt267 PE

chose


----------



## matt267 PE

my


----------



## matt267 PE

avatar.


----------



## matt267 PE

He


----------



## matt267 PE

said


----------



## matt267 PE

it


----------



## matt267 PE

was


----------



## matt267 PE

a


----------



## matt267 PE

picture


----------



## matt267 PE

of


----------



## matt267 PE

him


----------



## matt267 PE

self


----------



## matt267 PE

at


----------



## matt267 PE

his


----------



## matt267 PE

last


----------



## matt267 PE

family


----------



## matt267 PE

reunion.


----------



## matt267 PE

Cool


----------



## matt267 PE

story


----------



## matt267 PE

bro.

top :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

am


----------



## matt267 PE

growing


----------



## matt267 PE

a


----------



## matt267 PE

beard


----------



## matt267 PE

because


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

do


----------



## matt267 PE

not


----------



## matt267 PE

care.


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

am


----------



## matt267 PE

suprised


----------



## matt267 PE

that


----------



## matt267 PE

no one


----------



## matt267 PE

else


----------



## matt267 PE

is


----------



## matt267 PE

here.


----------



## matt267 PE

What


----------



## matt267 PE

do


----------



## matt267 PE

you


----------



## matt267 PE

need


----------



## matt267 PE

sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

for?


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

bet


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

got


----------



## matt267 PE

top.


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

will


----------



## matt267 PE

have


----------



## matt267 PE

to


----------



## matt267 PE

hit


----------



## matt267 PE

F5


----------



## matt267 PE

to


----------



## matt267 PE

find


----------



## matt267 PE

out.


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

am


----------



## matt267 PE

almost


----------



## matt267 PE

at


----------



## matt267 PE

my


----------



## matt267 PE

goal.


----------



## matt267 PE

2000 posts.

Time to get ready for work.


----------



## frazil

Morning!


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Would you believe that the cloud cover became heaviest just as the Eclipse was happening


----------



## NJmike PE

I was quite annoyed


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't let Matt win


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Can't let Matt win


FU


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Can't let Matt win


FU


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Can't let Matt win


FU


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Can't let Matt win


FU


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Can't let Matt win


FU


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all for a good cause.


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Can't let Matt win


----------



## matt267 PE

:joke:


----------



## matt267 PE

:spammers:


----------



## matt267 PE

:spammers:


----------



## matt267 PE

:spammers:


----------



## matt267 PE

:spammers:


----------



## Ble_PE

Damn. &gt; 3500 posts in a day?


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Damn. &gt; 3500 posts in a day?




that's how we roll.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> Driving to work in the rain post




Sounds safe...


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.  &gt; 3500 posts in a day?
> 
> 
> 
> that's how we role.
Click to expand...

My boss is going to be so proud of me


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn I spelled "roll" wrong.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## matt267 PE

good thing I'm an engineer not an author/editor.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work in the rain post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

we'll be at 4K by lunch time.

I shouldn't be here right now though.


----------



## NJmike PE

Road spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Road spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Road spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Road spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Road spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Road spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Road spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Road spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Road spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Road spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Road spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Who names their kid Lance?


----------



## NJmike PE

Road spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Road spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Road spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Road spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Road spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Road spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Road spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Road spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Made it to work in one piece


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it Mike. You're an animal.


----------



## matt267 PE

I may have to take a day out of work just to spam this bitch.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I may have to take a day out of work just to spam this bitch.


Now you know why sleeping on the couch isn't so bad


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam it


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

More spam today


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Morning spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Back to work spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Cold spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamalicopus


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Baby spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamism


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE

1194

matt267

1101

Master slacker

540

Lumber Jim

392

Golden Eagle

221

Flyer_PE

16

knight1fox3

13

Dark Knight

12

tehmightypirate

12

blybrook PE

9

envirotex

9

frazil

6

Sapper

5

Ble_PE

5

Krakosky

3

csb

2

PE2B

2

Ship Wreck PE

1

testee

1

Dexman PE

1

snickerd3

1

Road Guy

1

akwooly

1

roadwreck

1


----------



## Flyer_PE

Morning!

TOP!! :bananalama:


----------



## Flyer_PE

Looks


----------



## Flyer_PE

like


----------



## Flyer_PE

this


----------



## Flyer_PE

one


----------



## Flyer_PE

will


----------



## Flyer_PE

be


----------



## Flyer_PE

be


----------



## Flyer_PE

over


----------



## Flyer_PE

10k


----------



## Flyer_PE

posts


----------



## Flyer_PE

in


----------



## Flyer_PE

no


----------



## Flyer_PE

time.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> NJmike PE 1194 matt267 1101 Master slacker 540 Lumber Jim 392 Golden Eagle 221 Flyer_PE 16 knight1fox3 13 Dark Knight 12 tehmightypirate 12 blybrook PE 9 envirotex 9 frazil 6 Sapper 5 Ble_PE 5 Krakosky 3 csb 2 PE2B 2 Ship Wreck PE 1 testee 1 Dexman PE 1 snickerd3 1 Road Guy 1 akwooly 1 roadwreck 1


how do you pull this report?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE 1194 matt267 1101 Master slacker 540 Lumber Jim 392 Golden Eagle 221 Flyer_PE 16 knight1fox3 13 Dark Knight 12 tehmightypirate 12 blybrook PE 9 envirotex 9 frazil 6 Sapper 5 Ble_PE 5 Krakosky 3 csb 2 PE2B 2 Ship Wreck PE 1 testee 1 Dexman PE 1 snickerd3 1 Road Guy 1 akwooly 1 roadwreck 1
> 
> 
> 
> how do you pull this report?
Click to expand...

mad skills


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE 1194 matt267 1101 Master slacker 540 Lumber Jim 392 Golden Eagle 221 Flyer_PE 16 knight1fox3 13 Dark Knight 12 tehmightypirate 12 blybrook PE 9 envirotex 9 frazil 6 Sapper 5 Ble_PE 5 Krakosky 3 csb 2 PE2B 2 Ship Wreck PE 1 testee 1 Dexman PE 1 snickerd3 1 Road Guy 1 akwooly 1 roadwreck 1
> 
> 
> 
> how do you pull this report?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mad skills
Click to expand...

There I am!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

not too shabby


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

NJ Mike needs to find another hobby............


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

over 1000 posts in a day!?!?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post pad


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

499-


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Wow, the PE exam is over....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post padder


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

man it is nice not to study


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

page fill up


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

are you there Matt?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I really should be working now


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I used to worry about studying....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

now I dont...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post count


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

1


----------



## NJmike PE

Golden Eagle said:


> NJ Mike needs to find another hobby............


maybe I'll try working today


----------



## matt267 PE

Golden Eagle said:


> are you there Matt?


Internet usage is monitored at work. I should tempt "them" to call me.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you there Matt?
> 
> 
> 
> Internet usage is monitored at work. I should tempt "them" to call me.
Click to expand...

download the tapatalk app on your phone


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you there Matt?
> 
> 
> 
> Internet usage is monitored at work. I should tempt "them" to call me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> download the tapatalk app on your phone
Click to expand...

That is what I do...............but now I waste more time


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post pad


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you there Matt?
> 
> 
> 
> Internet usage is monitored at work. I should tempt "them" to call me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> download the tapatalk app on your phone
Click to expand...

I have a dumb phone.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

sometimes mine acts dumb


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

pad


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

its cold here


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

back to work


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

pad


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

pad


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

pad


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

pad


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

pad


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

pad


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you there Matt?
> 
> 
> 
> Internet usage is monitored at work. I should tempt "them" to call me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> download the tapatalk app on your phone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a dumb phone.
Click to expand...



Like one with real buttons and stuff? or like a pretend smart phone that freezes?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you there Matt?
> 
> 
> 
> Internet usage is monitored at work. I should tempt "them" to call me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> download the tapatalk app on your phone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a dumb phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like one with real buttons and stuff? or like a pretend smart phone that freezes?
Click to expand...








And this was a upgrade to my Sony Ericson flip phone.


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post

EDIT - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

sort of top


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

blybrook, what part of AK are you from?


----------



## blybrook PE

Was working in Fairbanks until September, 13. Now living in Palmer, work in Anchorage.


----------



## blybrook PE

The time difference can b fun sometimes, harder in others. Keep getting calls in early morning from east coast relatives. Easiest solution was to ignore the phone and return the favor after work. They call at more respectable hour now, lol


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I have been to fairbanks a couple times. Once in the summer and once in the winter.

I would say I enjoyed the summer trip a lot better than the winter.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Beautiful country up there, I would love to go back.


----------



## blybrook PE

Its a great place. I miss Fairbanks and the -40 temps. It was a dry cold, much better than the wet cold in the current location.

Long summer days are hard to beat too!


----------



## blybrook PE

And I'm making a cannonball run to Fbx this weekend, should be a good trip.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

I HATE WHEN PEOPLE SCREW WITH MY DESIGN PAST THE 75% COMPLETE MARK!

Now my wind loads are all screwed up. Stupid unsymmetrical building.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Burn em at the stake!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

#3612


----------



## blybrook PE

tehmightypirate said:


> I HATE WHEN PEOPLE SCREW WITH MY DESIGN PAST THE 75% COMPLETE MARK!
> 
> Now my wind loads are all screwed up. Stupid unsymmetrical building.


Ah, the joys of working with Architects. I TRY not to let it bother me anymore, especially since I have more than one building that is under construction &amp; they're still trying to change the design.

You'll get used to it (somewhat) &amp; design accordingly.


----------



## knight1fox3

What's going on in here? Did someone say spam?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

POST


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

MAPS


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

MORE SPAM


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

MORE SPAM


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

MORE SPAM


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

MORE SPAM


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

400?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

400?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

400?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+1


----------



## blybrook PE

No spam, just hookers, bacon &amp; blow!!


----------



## akwooly

my gosh there is a lot of spam in here.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> my gosh there is a lot of spam in here.


spam, hookers, bacon and blow


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

3 stars


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

3 stars


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

3 stars


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

3 stars


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

3 stars


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

3 stars


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Lunch


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Lunch


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Working toward 500...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Working toward 500...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Working toward 500...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Working toward 500...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Working toward 500...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Working toward 500...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Working toward 500...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results yet....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+1


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+1


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

More padding


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

More padding


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

More padding


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

More padding


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

More padding


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

More padding


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

More padding


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

More padding


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Step it up....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Step it up....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Step it up....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Step it up....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Step it up....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Step it up....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Step it up....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Go ahead, make my day....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Go ahead, make my day....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Go ahead, make my day....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Go ahead, make my day....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Go ahead, make my day....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Go ahead, make my day....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Go ahead, make my day....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Go ahead, make my day....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Go ahead, make my day....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

posted post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

posted post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

posted post


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

posted post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

posted post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

posted post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

posted post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

4K....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

4K....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

4K....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

4K....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

4K....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

4K....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

4K....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

4K....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Waiting on results.....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Waiting on results.....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Waiting on results.....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Waiting on results.....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Waiting on results.....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Waiting on results.....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Waiting on results.....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Waiting on results.....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SPAM IT


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SPAM IT


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SPAM IT


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SPAM IT


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SPAM IT


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SPAM IT


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SPAM IT


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SPAM IT


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SPAM IT


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SPAM IT


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SPAM IT


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

10


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

9


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

8


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

7


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

6


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

5


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

RED


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

RED


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

RED


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe a ToP!!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SPAMALICIOUS


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe a ToP!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe a ToP!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe a ToP!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe a ToP!!!


----------



## Weavs33

boobies


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe a ToP!!!


----------



## Weavs33

bacon


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe a ToP!!!


----------



## Weavs33

blow


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe a ToP!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe a ToP!!!


----------



## Weavs33

top :Banane20: :Banane20: sniped


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe a ToP!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Weavs33 said:


> top


Nice Weavs.......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Nice


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Nice


----------



## Weavs33

what happened to banana llama?


----------



## Weavs33

supposed to snow later, wtf????


----------



## Weavs33

was 85 on sunday


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

going for 500


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Weavs33 said:


> what happened to banana llama?


:bananalama:


----------



## Weavs33

maybe 450, 500 later


----------



## Weavs33

ahhhhhh there it is


----------



## Weavs33

did i miss it?


----------



## Weavs33

:bananalama:


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

i cant count


----------



## Weavs33

where is my calculator


----------



## Weavs33

3


----------



## Weavs33

2


----------



## Weavs33

1


----------



## Weavs33

back to work


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## akwooly

-


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike PE

1224

matt267

1105

Master slacker

540

Lumber Jim

392

Golden Eagle

379

FLBuff PE

57

Flyer_PE

30

knight1fox3

25

Weavs33

24

blybrook PE

17

tehmightypirate

13

Dark Knight

12

envirotex

9

frazil

6

Sapper

5

Ble_PE

5

Krakosky

3

akwooly

3

csb

2

PE2B

2

roadwreck

1

Ship Wreck PE

1

testee

1

Dexman PE

1

snickerd3

1

Road Guy

1

engineergurl

1


----------



## NJmike PE

lead dog


----------



## matt267 PE

You'll have to pull both our weight tonight. I'm not feeln' spammy.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> You'll have to pull both our weight tonight. I'm not feeln' spammy.


I will spam in your honor my friend. You take care of your family


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spammy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spammy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spammy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spammy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spammy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spammy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spammy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spammy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spammy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spammy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spammy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spammy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spammy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spammy


----------



## knight1fox3

Getting ready for another snipe attempt!


----------



## knight1fox3

Getting ready for another snipe attempt!


----------



## knight1fox3

Getting ready for another snipe attempt!


----------



## NJmike PE

got it


----------



## NJmike PE

gonna steal it away


----------



## NJmike PE

mine


----------



## NJmike PE

wazzup kfox


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## knight1fox3

Getting ready for another snipe attempt!


----------



## NJmike PE

:waiting:


----------



## knight1fox3

Getting ready for another snipe attempt!


----------



## knight1fox3

Getting ready for another snipe attempt!


----------



## knight1fox3

Getting ready for another snipe attempt!


----------



## knight1fox3

Getting ready for another snipe attempt!


----------



## knight1fox3

Getting ready for another snipe attempt!


----------



## knight1fox3

Getting ready for another snipe attempt!


----------



## knight1fox3

Getting ready for another snipe attempt!


----------



## knight1fox3

Getting ready for another snipe attempt!


----------



## NJmike PE

:whipping:


----------



## knight1fox3

Getting ready for another snipe attempt!


----------



## knight1fox3

Getting ready for another snipe attempt!

NAILED IT! :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

top


----------



## NJmike PE

damn you


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Getting ready for another snipe attempt!
> 
> NAILED IT! :bananalama:


:bowdown:


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

sniped


----------



## FLBuff PE

Hmmm...what would happen if i deleted a post prior to kf...oh! I know...NJMike wouldn't get sniped. Boom.


----------



## NJmike PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Hmmm...what would happen if i deleted a post prior to kf...oh! I know...NJMike wouldn't get sniped. Boom.


the problem with that is it would only be a soft delete. admin could restore it


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

NJmike PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...what would happen if i deleted a post prior to kf...oh! I know...NJMike wouldn't get sniped. Boom.
> 
> 
> 
> the problem with that is it would only be a soft delete. admin could restore it
> 
> That's deep
Click to expand...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

NJmike PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...what would happen if i deleted a post prior to kf...oh! I know...NJMike wouldn't get sniped. Boom.
> 
> 
> 
> the problem with that is it would only be a soft delete. admin could restore it
Click to expand...

You know, the proper thing to say when someone does something nice for you is thank you. Another three post deletes coming up. Congrats, Golden Eagle...you are the new TOP.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

FLBuff PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...what would happen if i deleted a post prior to kf...oh! I know...NJMike wouldn't get sniped. Boom.
> 
> 
> 
> the problem with that is it would only be a soft delete. admin could restore it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, the proper thing to say when someone does something nice for you is thank you. Another three post deletes coming up. Congrats, Golden Eagle...you are the new TOP.
Click to expand...



I don't take the honor lightly....


----------



## Road Guy

I like lattes....


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Nested


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Golden Eagle said:


> Nested


Nested


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Golden Eagle said:


> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nested
> 
> 
> 
> Nested
Click to expand...

Nested


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Golden Eagle said:


> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nested
> 
> 
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
Click to expand...

Nested


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Golden Eagle said:


> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nested
> 
> 
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
Click to expand...

Nested


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Golden Eagle said:


> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nested
> 
> 
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
Click to expand...

Nested


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Golden Eagle said:


> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nested
> 
> 
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
Click to expand...

Nested


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Nested


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Nested



Golden Eagle said:


> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nested
> 
> 
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
Click to expand...

Nested


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Golden Eagle said:


> Nested
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nested
> 
> 
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
Click to expand...

Nested


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Golden Eagle said:


> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nested
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nested
> 
> 
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
Click to expand...

Nested


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Golden Eagle said:


> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nested
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nested
> 
> 
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nested
Click to expand...

Nested


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Not driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Not driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Not driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Not driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Not driving home from work spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Not driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Not driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Home from work post


----------



## akwooly

Home? lunch just got over.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

NJmike PE said:


> Home from work post


Nobody can spam quite like you can......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I try


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Home? lunch just got over.


Damn West coasters and your broken clocks


----------



## NJmike PE

A delicious line of jams and jellies


----------



## blybrook PE

Nah, u east coasters just can't tell time worth a hoot!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna


----------



## NJmike PE

Watch


----------



## NJmike PE

42


----------



## NJmike PE

Tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

This isn't the same without Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

This isn't the same without Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

This isn't the same without Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

This isn't the same without Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

This isn't the same without Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

This isn't the same without Matt


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Come on Matt!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Matt


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Mike is here


----------



## NJmike PE

Matts got some serious stuff to attend to. Won't be on tonight


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

The wife?


----------



## NJmike PE

Family issues.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll let him tell you


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I am sorry to hear that


----------



## blybrook PE

Its quality time with those whom got ignored while studyin. Trying to make up fer lost time &amp; stay OFF the couch


----------



## blybrook PE

Then again, I could be wrong


----------



## blybrook PE

He's doing non-spam activities


----------



## blybrook PE

Damn phone


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I hear that. I am happy to be back with my family.


----------



## akwooly

holy crap, NJ has over 10k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Blybrook, my wife was born in Alaska. I do envy you living there.


----------



## NJmike PE

No. He didn't take the exam. He can tell you the details but in brief, he found out that his family dog has cancer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

NJ mike is an insane poster


----------



## akwooly

new puppy and three kids will have my attention tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> holy crap, NJ has over 10k posts


Yeah buddy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

That's hard. I have a dog and I love her alot.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> No. He didn't take the exam. He can tell you the details but in brief, he found out that his family dog has cancer




our last dog had cancer. it has been two years since we have had a pet of anykind. it was rough.


----------



## NJmike PE

Hes got a young daughter too. Tough to explain


----------



## akwooly

peace out homies.


----------



## NJmike PE

I just put one of the two down in October right before the exam. He had a mass in his abdomen.


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Hes got a young daughter too. Tough to explain




my kids still ask when lucky is coming back  alright i m out now.


----------



## NJmike PE

Tough thinking about it still


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hey akwooly, 72 today.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hes got a young daughter too. Tough to explain
> 
> 
> 
> my kids still ask when lucky is coming back  alright i m out now.
Click to expand...

That's rough


----------



## NJmike PE

Surprise appearance by Sapper


----------



## blybrook PE

SAP, its 53 in Anchorage right now, HEAT WAVE


----------



## blybrook PE

Fbx is in the upper 30's to mid 40's from what I'm hearing too. Looking like great weather


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ha, that's good, but that isn't what I'm talking about. Let's play a game, guess what 72 means. Akwooly can't guess, he already knows... And here's a hint it goes to 73 at midnight.


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL, days sober?


----------



## akwooly

Since I can't guess, it's actually 53 degrees here now! Btw - awesome keep it up brother!


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't be sober. He had a beer Friday after the exam


----------



## blybrook PE

Thanks fer the temp update, good thawing weather! Might even be able to get the buried trailer out!


----------



## akwooly

1,147


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike PE said:


> Can't be sober. He had a beer Friday after the exam


Yeah, I know. Keeping it board worthy


----------



## NJmike PE

Wait, which number is it


----------



## blybrook PE

Its in the pile somewhere:


----------



## NJmike PE

Days since last state Board infraction


----------



## blybrook PE

Bump


----------



## blybrook PE

Lol

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Days since last used tobacco


----------



## NJmike PE

Sweet! Good for you.


----------



## NJmike PE

I quit four years ago


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats. That still counts as sobriety (just not from alcohol). Best of luck staying on the right track


----------



## blybrook PE

Only had second hand myself. More than enough to keep my from starting too.


----------



## NJmike PE

Just found out that the NJ state Board has an incorrect ss# for me on record. Should be interesting to see how long this takes to clear up


----------



## blybrook PE

howd you figure that one out?


----------



## NJmike PE

When renewed my license.


----------



## blybrook PE

Ah, congrats &amp; good luck!


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks. Should be interesting. They told me I had to "fax" my request and then allow 48-72 hours to see if they have changed it. They suck


----------



## NJmike PE

Now back to your originally programmed spamfest


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Maps


----------



## NJmike PE

Amps


----------



## NJmike PE

Pams


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Stop


----------



## NJmike PE

Pots


----------



## NJmike PE

Tops


----------



## NJmike PE

Spring


----------



## NJmike PE

Sprung


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna snow tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

Was in the 60s this morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Wtf


----------



## NJmike PE

Rained heavily all day


----------



## NJmike PE

Today is Jackie Robinson day in mlb


----------



## NJmike PE

Everyone wears the # 42


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice tribute


----------



## blybrook PE

Still using fax machines requires random spamming to that number!


----------



## blybrook PE

Its the answer to everything 42!


----------



## NJmike PE

Ordinarily yes, but in this case they could screw up a wet dream. I don't want to complicate things any further


----------



## NJmike PE

Exactly


----------



## blybrook PE

Good luck!

Now back to spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

I want a jet pack


----------



## NJmike PE

Why hasn't someone invented transporters


----------



## NJmike PE

Like star trek


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Maybe go to bed early tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Missed


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey all. Here is my spam for the night.


----------



## NJmike PE

How's it going? Any changes


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> How's it going? Any changes


No. No changes. But I laid down with him after work and I was surprised at how much weight he has lost. He is such a fluff ball you can't tell.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sorry bud


----------



## knight1fox3

anonymous IP noobs...


----------



## knight1fox3

anonymous IP noobs...


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

Here


----------



## matt267 PE

Are


----------



## matt267 PE

A


----------



## matt267 PE

Few


----------



## matt267 PE

More


----------



## matt267 PE

From


----------



## matt267 PE

Me


----------



## matt267 PE

For


----------



## matt267 PE

The


----------



## matt267 PE

Night.


----------



## NJmike PE

Why is it snowing?


----------



## NJmike PE

Why is it snowing?


----------



## NJmike PE

Why is it snowing?


----------



## NJmike PE

Why is it snowing?


----------



## NJmike PE

Why is it snowing?


----------



## NJmike PE

Why is it snowing?


----------



## NJmike PE

Why is it snowing?


----------



## NJmike PE

Why is it snowing?


----------



## NJmike PE

Why is it snowing?


----------



## NJmike PE

Why is it snowing?


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm sick of snow.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm sick of snow.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm sick of snow.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm sick of snow.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm sick of snow.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm sick of snow.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm sick of snow.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm sick of snow.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm sick of snow.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Its like Christmastime


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam

Top :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

My dog would hang out under the desk while I studied for the EIT. He made it so I couldn't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

Then he would demand that I let him outside.


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it is windy as hell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it is windy as hell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it is windy as hell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it is windy as hell spam


----------



## NJmike PE

You may have the floor my friend


----------



## matt267 PE

it is windy as hell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it is windy as hell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it is windy as hell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it is windy as hell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it is windy as hell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it is windy as hell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it is windy as hell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No snow for you spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No snow for you spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No snow for you spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No snow for you spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No snow for you spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No snow for you spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No snow for you spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No snow for you spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No snow for you spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No snow for you spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No snow for you spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No snow for you spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some rain spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some rain spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some rain spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some rain spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some rain spam

tops :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some rain spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some rain spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some rain spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some rain spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some rain spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some rain spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some rain spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some rain spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some rain spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some rain spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some rain spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some rain spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some rain spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some rain spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe some rain spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is relaxing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is relaxing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is relaxing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is relaxing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is relaxing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is relaxing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is relaxing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is relaxing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is relaxing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is relaxing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is relaxing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is relaxing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is relaxing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is relaxing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is relaxing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is relaxing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is relaxing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Now I'm hungry


----------



## matt267 PE

Now I'm hungry


----------



## matt267 PE

Now I'm hungry


----------



## matt267 PE

Now I'm hungry


----------



## matt267 PE

Now I'm hungry


----------



## matt267 PE

Now I'm hungry


----------



## matt267 PE

Now I'm hungry


----------



## matt267 PE

Now I'm hungry


----------



## matt267 PE

Now I'm hungry


----------



## matt267 PE

Now I'm hungry


----------



## matt267 PE

Now I'm hungry


----------



## matt267 PE

hungry for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

hungry for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

hungry for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

hungry for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

hungry for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

hungry for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

hungry for spam

tops :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

hungry for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

hungry for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

hungry for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

hungry for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

hungry for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

hungry for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam

top :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Jump in Mike. The water is warm.


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

control-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

late nite spam


----------



## matt267 PE

late nite spam


----------



## matt267 PE

late nite spam


----------



## matt267 PE

late nite spam


----------



## matt267 PE

late nite spam


----------



## matt267 PE

late nite spam


----------



## matt267 PE

late nite spam


----------



## matt267 PE

late nite spam


----------



## matt267 PE

late nite spam


----------



## matt267 PE

late nite spam


----------



## matt267 PE

late nite spam


----------



## matt267 PE

late nite spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1-900-me-spam-you-long-time


----------



## matt267 PE

1-900-me-spam-you-long-time


----------



## matt267 PE

1-900-me-spam-you-long-time


----------



## matt267 PE

1-900-me-spam-you-long-time


----------



## matt267 PE

1-900-me-spam-you-long-time


----------



## matt267 PE

1-900-me-spam-you-long-time


----------



## matt267 PE

1-900-me-spam-you-long-time


----------



## matt267 PE

1-900-me-spam-you-long-time


----------



## matt267 PE

1-900-me-spam-you-long-time


----------



## matt267 PE

1-900-me-spam-you-long-time


----------



## matt267 PE

1-900-me-spam-you-long-time


----------



## matt267 PE

1-900-me-spam-you-long-time


----------



## matt267 PE

1-900-me-spam-you-long-time


----------



## matt267 PE

1-900-me-spam-you-long-time


----------



## matt267 PE

1-900-me-spam-you-long-time


----------



## matt267 PE

1-900-me-spam-you-long-time


----------



## matt267 PE

1-900-me-spam-you-long-time


----------



## matt267 PE

1-900-me-spam-you-long-time


----------



## matt267 PE

1-900-me-spam-you-long-time

:bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

masturspammer &gt; masturbater


----------



## matt267 PE

masturspammer &gt; masturbater


----------



## matt267 PE

masturspammer &gt; masturbater


----------



## matt267 PE

masturspammer &gt; masturbater


----------



## matt267 PE

masturspammer &gt; masturbater


----------



## matt267 PE

masturspammer &gt; masturbater


----------



## matt267 PE

masturspammer &gt; masturbater


----------



## matt267 PE

masturspammer &gt; masturbater


----------



## matt267 PE

masturspammer &gt; masturbater


----------



## matt267 PE

masturspammer &gt; masturbater


----------



## matt267 PE

masturspammer &gt; masturbater


----------



## matt267 PE

masturspammer &gt; masturbater


----------



## matt267 PE

masturspammer &gt; masturbater


----------



## matt267 PE

masturspammer &gt; masturbater


----------



## matt267 PE

masturspammer &gt; masturbater


----------



## matt267 PE

masturspammer &gt; masturbater


----------



## matt267 PE

masturspammer &gt; masturbater


----------



## matt267 PE

masturspammer &gt; masturbater


----------



## matt267 PE

masturspammer &gt; masturbater


----------



## matt267 PE

getting tired


----------



## matt267 PE

getting tired


----------



## matt267 PE

getting tired


----------



## matt267 PE

getting tired


----------



## matt267 PE

getting tired


----------



## envirotex

nighty, night


----------



## matt267 PE

getting tired


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> nighty, night


not yet


----------



## matt267 PE

getting tired


----------



## matt267 PE

getting tired


----------



## matt267 PE

getting tired


----------



## matt267 PE

getting tired


----------



## matt267 PE

getting tired


----------



## matt267 PE

feeling better


----------



## matt267 PE

feeling better


----------



## matt267 PE

feeling better


----------



## matt267 PE

feeling better


----------



## matt267 PE

feeling better


----------



## matt267 PE

feeling better


----------



## matt267 PE

feeling better


----------



## matt267 PE

feeling better


----------



## matt267 PE

feeling better


----------



## matt267 PE

feeling better


----------



## matt267 PE

feeling better


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

:bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

still hungry.

Fed the dog some of my chicken dinner.

He didn't mind.

My wife did the same.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going to try bed time again.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going to try bed time again.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going to try bed time again.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going to try bed time again.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going to try bed time again.


----------



## matt267 PE

zzzzzzz


----------



## matt267 PE

zzzzzzz


----------



## matt267 PE

zzzzzzz


----------



## matt267 PE

zzzzzzzz


----------



## matt267 PE

zzzzzzzz


----------



## matt267 PE

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## matt267 PE

zzzzzz


----------



## matt267 PE

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe!


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe!


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe!


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe!


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe!


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe!


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe!


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe!


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe!


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe!


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM HEADSHOT!!!

:bananalama:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm thinking that describes my decimation of loser's "anonymity" too.


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep gonna spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam with snow on the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow


----------



## matt267 PE

top snipers blow

Not this time: TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly"

Whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly"

Whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly"

Whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly"

Whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly"

Whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly"

Whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly"

Whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly"

Whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly"

Whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly"

Whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly"

Whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly"

Whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly"

Whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly"

Whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly"

Whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly"

Whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly"

Whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly"

Whatever


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is spring?


----------



## matt267 PE

damn it, I can barely hold it together.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn it, I can barely hold it together.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn it, I can barely hold it together.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn it, I can barely hold it together.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn it, I can barely hold it together.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn it, I can barely hold it together.


----------



## matt267 PE

why

top :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

is


----------



## matt267 PE

it


----------



## matt267 PE

cold


----------



## matt267 PE

outside?


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe


----------



## matt267 PE

Wachusett


----------



## matt267 PE

will


----------



## matt267 PE

be


----------



## matt267 PE

open


----------



## matt267 PE

this


----------



## matt267 PE

weekend.


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

won't


----------



## matt267 PE

be


----------



## matt267 PE

there


----------



## matt267 PE

though.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll


----------



## matt267 PE

eat


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

instead.


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning

:bananalama: ride that lama you top banana. Ride it like a cheap hooker.


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quiet this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.

toppidy top top top :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

see you all later!


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakfast spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakfast spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakfast spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakfast spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakfast spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakfast spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakfast spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakfast spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakfast spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakfast spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Cheerios


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakfast spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Cheerios


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakfast spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakfast spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Cheerios


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakfast spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Cheerios


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakfast spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Cheerios


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakfast spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Cheerios


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

5k!

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Thanks for the update mike!


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

At work post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Work post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

NJmike PE said:


> At work post


One day I am going log in and your post total will say infinity.....


----------



## NJmike PE

Golden Eagle said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> At work post
> 
> 
> 
> One day I am going log in and your post total will say infinity.....
Click to expand...

No. I won't let it. VTE shall forever be the post leader


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

NJmike PE said:


> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> At work post
> 
> 
> 
> One day I am going log in and your post total will say infinity.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I won't let it. VTE shall forever be the post leader
Click to expand...

My mistake, you will be #2 on the list with just under a million posts.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SPAM


----------



## knight1fox3

spamalama-ding-dong


----------



## envirotex

yep.


----------



## NJmike PE

WTF?! Matt and I leave this thing alone and none of the green noobs come in and do anything. :facepalm:


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE

Because I like to share,

Bathroom post


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice. NO PICS please.

And wash your damn hands.


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


>




I do not think it means what you think it means


----------



## Dark Knight

Disappointing. Thought this thread would be reaching 7500 posts by now. What is wrong with you noobs?


----------



## NJmike PE

Under the category of "you can't make this stuff up" I walked into the local supermarket at lunch today and found this sale display.






I could not pass it up. I guess I know what we're having for dinner tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you find the bacon spam?


----------



## NJmike PE

yup. got that and the black pepper


----------



## matt267 PE

Hell yeah. Dinner at Mike's house everyone!

:gathering: :Banane20:


----------



## akwooly

spam and rice. i could eat that everyday.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Golden Eagle said:


>


I'm salivating


----------



## matt267 PE

^ not sure about that one. Does it have bacon in it?


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## NJmike PE

I like your style LJ

:thumbs:


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch Spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam it!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam it!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Howdy!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## engineergurl

if you posted one of those in between each bite, you are a very fast eater


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nah, I post while I chew...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## engineergurl

so in between chews than, not bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch Spam.... in between bites


----------



## Lumber Jim

I can get a lot of posts in between each time I reach for my chicken Alfredo.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I can get a lot of posts in between each time I reach for my chicken Alfredo.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Happy now EG?


----------



## Lumber Jim

I can get a lot of posts in between each time I reach for my chicken Alfredo.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I can get a lot of posts in between each time I reach for my chicken Alfredo.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I can get a lot of posts in between each time I reach for my chicken Alfredo.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I can get a lot of posts in between each time I reach for my chicken Alfredo.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I can get a lot of posts in between each time I reach for my chicken Alfredo.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I can get a lot of posts in between each time I reach for my chicken Alfredo.


----------



## NJmike PE

Member name

Posts

NJmike PE

1814

matt267

1655

Master slacker

540

Lumber Jim

537

Golden Eagle

439

FLBuff PE

55

knight1fox3

54

blybrook PE

38

Flyer_PE

30

Weavs33

24

akwooly

13

Dark Knight

13

tehmightypirate

13

envirotex

11

Sapper

9

frazil

6

Ble_PE

5

engineergurl

3

Krakosky

3

csb

2

PE2B

2

Road Guy

2

snickerd3

1

roadwreck

1

Ship Wreck PE

1

testee

1

Dexman PE

1


----------



## Lumber Jim

On to Strawberry yogurt...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I've got some catching up to do...


----------



## Lumber Jim

On to Strawberry yogurt...


----------



## Lumber Jim

On to Strawberry yogurt...


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmmmm.... Strawberry yogurt...


----------



## engineergurl

Lumber Jim said:


> Happy now EG?




lol... sounds like you are eating dinner not lunch man...


----------



## Lumber Jim

dinner from last night...


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Member name Posts NJmike PE 1814 matt267 1655 Master slacker 540 Lumber Jim 537 Golden Eagle 439 FLBuff PE 55 knight1fox3 54 blybrook PE 38 Flyer_PE 30 Weavs33 24 akwooly 13 Dark Knight 13 tehmightypirate 13 envirotex 11 Sapper 9 frazil 6 Ble_PE 5 engineergurl 3 Krakosky 3 csb 2 PE2B 2 Road Guy 2 snickerd3 1 roadwreck 1 Ship Wreck PE 1 testee 1 Dexman PE 1


Clearly I have some work to do when I get home.


----------



## cdcengineer

Keep up the spamming


----------



## Lumber Jim

work broke my rhythm.. but I'm back now...


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmm.... chips.


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmm.... chips.


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmm.... chips.


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmm.... chips.


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmm.... chips.


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmm.... chips.


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmm.... chips.


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmm.... chips.


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmm.... chips.


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmm.... chips.


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmm.... chips.


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmm.... chips.


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmm.... chips.


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmm.... chips.


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmm.... chips.


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmm.... chips.


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmm.... chips.


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmm.... chips.


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmm.... chips.


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmm.... chips.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam while it snows....



(How I really feel...)


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam while it snows....



(How I really feel...)


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam while it snows....



(How I really feel...)


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam while it snows....



(How I really feel...)


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam while it snows....



(How I really feel...)


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam while it snows....



(How I really feel...)


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam while it snows....



(How I really feel...)


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam while it snows....



(How I really feel...)


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam while it snows....



(How I really feel...)


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam while it snows....



(How I really feel...)


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam while it snows....



(How I really feel...)


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam while it snows....



(How I really feel...)


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

:smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more.. :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more.. :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more.. :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more.. :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more.. :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more.. :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more.. :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more.. :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more.. :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more.. :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more.. :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more.. :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more.. :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more.. :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more.. :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more.. :bandevil:


----------



## NakedOrangie

why one more.. :bandevil:

when two more is better! :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more.. :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more.. :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more.. :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

one more than you... :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is fun, Tee Hee..

:biggrin:


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is fun, Tee Hee..

:biggrin:


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is fun, Tee Hee..

:biggrin:


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is fun, Tee Hee..

:biggrin:


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is fun, Tee Hee..

:biggrin:


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is fun, Tee Hee..

:biggrin:


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is fun, Tee Hee..

:biggrin:


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is fun, Tee Hee..

:biggrin:


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is fun, Tee Hee..

:biggrin:


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is fun, Tee Hee..

:biggrin:


----------



## Lumber Jim

and back to work...


----------



## engineergurl

I know I have done many drunken responses to myself, but I'm slightly concerned about some of the newer members....


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> I know I have done many drunken responses to myself, but I'm slightly concerned about some of the newer members....


Oh come on. I thought the survivor challenge where I was talking to the picture of Wilson from Castaway was quite brilliant


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers and blow


----------



## akwooly

bly, ever had black bear bacon?


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have done many drunken responses to myself, but I'm slightly concerned about some of the newer members....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on. I thought the survivor challenge where I was talking to the picture of Wilson from Castaway was quite brilliant
Click to expand...

Not sure if brilliant is the term I'd choose. I believe a number of members were concerned about your mental status. LOL

But then again, this was also right after #3. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Post lunch post


----------



## engineergurl

only an hour or so left in the day post


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to clean the coffee maker post.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Need to clean the coffee maker post.






HA HA HA--- lmao are you for real?


----------



## knight1fox3

We have a [email protected] Keurig. And it's getting louder and seems like more painful for it to get the water through the K-cups. We've followed the recommended cleaning procedures and such for it. Just wondering if it's on the way out. LOL


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm home spam


----------



## knight1fox3

^ bankers hours hey? Nice!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm home spam


----------



## knight1fox3

^ bankers hours hey? Nice!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ bankers hours hey? Nice!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ bankers hours hey? Nice!


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ bankers hours hey? Nice!


It sure is

I'm home spam


----------



## knight1fox3

^ bankers hours hey? Nice!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm home spam


----------



## knight1fox3

^ bankers hours hey? Nice!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm home spam


----------



## knight1fox3

^ bankers hours hey? Nice!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm home spam


----------



## knight1fox3

^ bankers hours hey? Nice!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm home spam


----------



## knight1fox3

^ bankers hours hey? Nice!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm home spam


----------



## knight1fox3

^ bankers hours hey? Nice!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

padding the post count spam


----------



## matt267 PE

padding the post count spam


----------



## matt267 PE

padding the post count spam


----------



## matt267 PE

padding the post count spam


----------



## matt267 PE

padding the post count spam


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> We have a [email protected] Keurig. And it's getting louder and seems like more painful for it to get the water through the K-cups. We've followed the recommended cleaning procedures and such for it. Just wondering if it's on the way out. LOL




You descale it regularly and only use filtered water?


----------



## matt267 PE

padding the post count spam


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a [email protected] Keurig. And it's getting louder and seems like more painful for it to get the water through the K-cups. We've followed the recommended cleaning procedures and such for it. Just wondering if it's on the way out. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You descale it regularly and only use filtered water?
Click to expand...

You damn non-n00bs. Takes this over to the Random Thoughts thread. I'm tryin' to work here.

Just kidding, don't ban me.


----------



## blybrook PE

SQUIRREL


----------



## matt267 PE

where?


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel spam


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel spam


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel spam


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel spam


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel spam


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel spam


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel spam


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel spam


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel spam


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel spam


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel spam


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel spam


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel spam


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel spam


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel spam


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel spam


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a [email protected] Keurig. And it's getting louder and seems like more painful for it to get the water through the K-cups. We've followed the recommended cleaning procedures and such for it. Just wondering if it's on the way out. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You descale it regularly and only use filtered water?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You damn non-n00bs. Takes this over to the Random Thoughts thread. I'm tryin' to work here.
> 
> Just kidding, don't ban me.
Click to expand...



That is the glory of the 10k... there are conversations buried in there, but no one ever reads them... so it's like it's secret content.


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel spam


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a [email protected] Keurig. And it's getting louder and seems like more painful for it to get the water through the K-cups. We've followed the recommended cleaning procedures and such for it. Just wondering if it's on the way out. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You descale it regularly and only use filtered water?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You damn non-n00bs. Takes this over to the Random Thoughts thread. I'm tryin' to work here.
> 
> Just kidding, don't ban me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is the glory of the 10k... there are conversations buried in there, but no one ever reads them... so it's like it's secret content.
Click to expand...

Yeah I made some pretty strange confessions on here last night. I think they're safe, unless NJmike was watching from his couch.


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## engineergurl

I remember a time when none of us accessed this site from our phones because we didn't have phones that COULD access this site...

I accomplished three major things at work today, this is two to three more than what most of my co-workers did


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam

top :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Couch Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

broken ankle spam


----------



## matt267 PE

broken ankle spam


----------



## matt267 PE

broken ankle spam


----------



## matt267 PE

broken ankle spam


----------



## matt267 PE

broken ankle spam


----------



## matt267 PE

broken ankle spam


----------



## matt267 PE

broken ankle spam


----------



## matt267 PE

broken ankle spam


----------



## matt267 PE

broken ankle spam


----------



## matt267 PE

broken ankle spam


----------



## engineergurl

it is actually sore now that I've had the cast on it for a few days or so.. I just feel like I need to crack it or make it pop to make it feel better


----------



## matt267 PE

broken ankle spam


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> it is actually sore now that I've had the cast on it for a few days or so.. I just feel like I need to crack it or make it pop to make it feel better


will the cast come off before summer?


----------



## matt267 PE

picking up the slack


----------



## matt267 PE

must get thread to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

must get thread to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

must get thread to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

must get thread to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

must get thread to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

must get thread to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

must get thread to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

must get thread to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

I was up too late last night spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

I was up too late last night spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

I was up too late last night spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

I was up too late last night spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

I was up too late last night spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

I was up too late last night spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

I was up too late last night spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

I was up too late last night spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

I was up too late last night spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

I was up too late last night spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

I was up too late last night spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

I was up too late last night spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

I was up too late last night spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

I was up too late last night spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

I was up too late last night spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

I was up too late last night spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

this is actually really good therapy


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is actually sore now that I've had the cast on it for a few days or so.. I just feel like I need to crack it or make it pop to make it feel better
> 
> 
> 
> will the cast come off before summer?
Click to expand...



it's actually a walking boot, so I can take it on and off as I please, however that wouldn't be a very smart thing to do, lol... but I go back on may 2nd for another round of x-rays should be off NLT first week of june


----------



## matt267 PE

this is actually really good therapy


----------



## knight1fox3

Post

And a ToP :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is actually sore now that I've had the cast on it for a few days or so.. I just feel like I need to crack it or make it pop to make it feel better
> 
> 
> 
> will the cast come off before summer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's actually a walking boot, so I can take it on and off as I please, however that wouldn't be a very smart thing to do, lol... but I go back on may 2nd for another round of x-rays should be off NLT first week of june
Click to expand...

that's not too bad. With the boot, can you take it off to keep the area clean so it doesn't get itchy and smelly?


----------



## matt267 PE

this is actually really good therapy


----------



## matt267 PE

this is actually really good therapy


----------



## matt267 PE

this is actually really good therapy


----------



## matt267 PE

Like Mike
If I could Be Like Mike
Like Mike
Oh, if I could Be Like Mike
Be Like Mike, Be Like Mike​


----------



## matt267 PE

Like Mike
If I could Be Like Mike
Like Mike
Oh, if I could Be Like Mike
Be Like Mike, Be Like Mike​


----------



## matt267 PE

Like Mike
If I could Be Like Mike
Like Mike
Oh, if I could Be Like Mike
Be Like Mike, Be Like Mike​


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a [email protected] Keurig. And it's getting louder and seems like more painful for it to get the water through the K-cups. We've followed the recommended cleaning procedures and such for it. Just wondering if it's on the way out. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You descale it regularly and only use filtered water?
Click to expand...

Filtered water yes. Descaling, no. Perhaps we'll give that a try.


----------



## matt267 PE

Like Mike
If I could Be Like Mike
Like Mike
Oh, if I could Be Like Mike
Be Like Mike, Be Like Mike​


----------



## matt267 PE

Like Mike
If I could Be Like Mike
Like Mike
Oh, if I could Be Like Mike
Be Like Mike, Be Like Mike​


----------



## matt267 PE

I believe I can fly
I believe I can touch the sky
I think about it every night and day (Night and day)
Spread my wings and fly away​


----------



## matt267 PE

I believe I can fly
I believe I can touch the sky
I think about it every night and day (Night and day)
Spread my wings and fly away


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a [email protected] Keurig. And it's getting louder and seems like more painful for it to get the water through the K-cups. We've followed the recommended cleaning procedures and such for it. Just wondering if it's on the way out. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You descale it regularly and only use filtered water?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Filtered water yes. Descaling, no. Perhaps we'll give that a try.
Click to expand...



I run the vineger through mine about once a month and it's oh nearly 7 years old and still going strong... had a few issues with it when I forgot to do the vinegar where you would hit the large mug button and get like two sips of water come through the machine and into the cup


----------



## matt267 PE

I believe I can fly
I believe I can touch the sky
I think about it every night and day (Night and day)
Spread my wings and fly away


----------



## matt267 PE

I believe I can fly
I believe I can touch the sky
I think about it every night and day (Night and day)
Spread my wings and fly away​


----------



## matt267 PE

I believe I can fly
I believe I can touch the sky
I think about it every night and day (Night and day)
Spread my wings and fly away​


----------



## matt267 PE

I believe I can fly
I believe I can touch the sky
I think about it every night and day (Night and day)
Spread my wings and fly away​


----------



## matt267 PE

I believe I can fly
I believe I can touch the sky
I think about it every night and day (Night and day)
Spread my wings and fly away​


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is actually sore now that I've had the cast on it for a few days or so.. I just feel like I need to crack it or make it pop to make it feel better
> 
> 
> 
> will the cast come off before summer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's actually a walking boot, so I can take it on and off as I please, however that wouldn't be a very smart thing to do, lol... but I go back on may 2nd for another round of x-rays should be off NLT first week of june
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's not too bad. With the boot, can you take it off to keep the area clean so it doesn't get itchy and smelly?
Click to expand...



or hairy either, ugh, that would be not something I would want to see...8 weeks of leg hair growth!


----------



## matt267 PE

I believe I can fly
I believe I can touch the sky
I think about it every night and day (Night and day)
Spread my wings and fly away


----------



## matt267 PE

top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


----------



## matt267 PE

top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


----------



## matt267 PE

top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


----------



## matt267 PE

top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


----------



## matt267 PE

top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


----------



## matt267 PE

top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


----------



## matt267 PE

top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


----------



## matt267 PE

top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


----------



## matt267 PE

top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


----------



## matt267 PE

top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


----------



## matt267 PE

top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a [email protected] Keurig. And it's getting louder and seems like more painful for it to get the water through the K-cups. We've followed the recommended cleaning procedures and such for it. Just wondering if it's on the way out. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You descale it regularly and only use filtered water?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Filtered water yes. Descaling, no. Perhaps we'll give that a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I run the vineger through mine about once a month and it's oh nearly 7 years old and still going strong... had a few issues with it when I forgot to do the vinegar where you would hit the large mug button and get like two sips of water come through the machine and into the cup
Click to expand...

Hmm...good tip. I think I shall try that this weekend. Though, I'll probably need a few beers to make sure it's done right.


----------



## matt267 PE

top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


----------



## matt267 PE

top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


Agreed.


----------



## matt267 PE

top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


Agreed.


----------



## matt267 PE

top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


Agreed.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


Agreed.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


Agreed.


----------



## matt267 PE

top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


Agreed.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


Agreed.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


Agreed.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


Agreed.


----------



## NJmike PE

gettin ready


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


Agreed.


----------



## NJmike PE

top


----------



## matt267 PE

Sorry Mike, Sorry KF

Top is mine this time :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

top


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> top pirates suck. they don't want to work for it.


Agreed.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> damn you KF. I know what your doing.


He ran into this one


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a [email protected] Keurig. And it's getting louder and seems like more painful for it to get the water through the K-cups. We've followed the recommended cleaning procedures and such for it. Just wondering if it's on the way out. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You descale it regularly and only use filtered water?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Filtered water yes. Descaling, no. Perhaps we'll give that a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I run the vineger through mine about once a month and it's oh nearly 7 years old and still going strong... had a few issues with it when I forgot to do the vinegar where you would hit the large mug button and get like two sips of water come through the machine and into the cup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm...good tip. I think I shall try that this weekend. Though, I'll probably need a few beers to make sure it's done right.
Click to expand...



buy a lot of vinegar just in case you mess up and have to do it over


----------



## matt267 PE

FUFUFUFUFUFUFU

:rotflmao:


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

had top


----------



## blybrook PE

Squirrel!


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## engineergurl

EG out, going to go to home depot, maybe some bed bath and beyond tonight,,, just depends on if we have enough time...


----------



## matt267 PE

had top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

see you EG


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> EG out, going to go to home depot, maybe some bed bath and beyond tonight,,, just depends on if we have enough time...


sounds like and exciting day planned


----------



## matt267 PE

o look a squirrel


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

o look a squirrel


----------



## matt267 PE

o look a squirrel


----------



## matt267 PE

o look a squirrel


----------



## NJmike PE

hey kids look a deer


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel bacon?


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel bacon?


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel bacon?


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel bacon?


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel bacon?


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel bacon?


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

top

EDIT:

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

squirrel bacon?


----------



## matt267 PE

do you think we can get 10k by the end of the week?


----------



## matt267 PE

do you think we can get 10k by the end of the week?


----------



## matt267 PE

do you think we can get 10k by the end of the week?


----------



## matt267 PE

do you think we can get 10k by the end of the week?


----------



## matt267 PE

do you think we can get 10k by the end of the week?


----------



## matt267 PE

do you think we can get 10k by the end of the week?


----------



## matt267 PE

do you think we can get 10k by the end of the week?


----------



## matt267 PE

do you think we can get 10k by the end of the week?


----------



## matt267 PE

do you think we can get 10k by the end of the week?


----------



## matt267 PE

do you think we can get 10k by the end of the week?


----------



## matt267 PE

do you think we can get 10k by the end of the week?


----------



## matt267 PE

do you think we can get 10k by the end of the week?


----------



## matt267 PE

what is the post ranking now


----------



## matt267 PE

what is the post ranking now


----------



## matt267 PE

what is the post ranking now


----------



## matt267 PE

what is the post ranking now


----------



## matt267 PE

what is the post ranking now


----------



## matt267 PE

what is the post ranking now


----------



## matt267 PE

what is the post ranking now


----------



## matt267 PE

what is the post ranking now


----------



## matt267 PE

what is the post ranking now


----------



## matt267 PE

what is the post ranking now


----------



## matt267 PE

what is the post ranking now


----------



## matt267 PE

time to find a snack


----------



## matt267 PE

time to find a snack


----------



## matt267 PE

time to find a snack


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

time to find a snack


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

time to find a snack


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

time to find a snack


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

brb


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

brb


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

top

EDIT:

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

Boobies


----------



## PeeWee

NJmike PE

1869

matt267

1838

Lumber Jim

677

Master slacker

540

Golden Eagle

440

knight1fox3

82

FLBuff PE

57

blybrook PE

42

Flyer_PE

30

Weavs33

24

engineergurl

16

akwooly

14

Dark Knight

13

TehMightyEngineer

13

envirotex

11

Sapper

9

frazil

6

Ble_PE

5

Krakosky

3

csb

2

PE2B

2

Road Guy

2

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

Ship Wreck PE

1

NakedOrangie

1

testee

1

Dexman PE

1

snickerd3

1


----------



## blybrook PE

Had a 5.0 earthquake rumble thru a few minutes ago. No damage


----------



## NJmike PE

nice


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks PeeWee


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

Looking good


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Oh span n' beans looks f'n awesome


----------



## NJmike PE

looks like a fun afternoon


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh span n' beans looks f'n awesome


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Oh spam n' beans looks f'n awesome


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Oh spam n' beans looks f'n awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh spam n' beans looks f'n awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh spam n' beans looks f'n awesome


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Oh spam n' beans looks f'n awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh spam n' beans looks f'n awesome


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

time to go play dad for a bit. see you tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE

top

:bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

What'd I miss?


----------



## blybrook PE

Not much apparently. Just more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE

Looks like NJ Mike could pass up a few people in post count if he keeps up his run!


----------



## blybrook PE

Go for it NJ! Try to catch VTE!


----------



## Dark Knight

WHAT?????? Not even close to 6k?

Come on folks. Release your inner, and outer, spammer.


----------



## blybrook PE

For only being open 3 days, they've been hammering it pretty good. I think the first day alone was close to 3k! Then work happened and it slowed a bit.


----------



## Master slacker

I've decided to be a responsible employee for the past two days.


----------



## Master slacker

and now i must go


----------



## Master slacker

maybe


----------



## Master slacker

well, maybe not


----------



## Master slacker

but probably so


----------



## Master slacker

we'll see


----------



## Master slacker

or will we not?


----------



## Master slacker

)#@(_$%#@*


----------



## matt267 PE

Stick


----------



## Master slacker

parden my french


----------



## matt267 PE

Around


----------



## Master slacker

asdf


----------



## matt267 PE

No


----------



## matt267 PE

One


----------



## Master slacker

are there any words that get censored automatically on this forum?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

Will


----------



## Master slacker

let's find out


----------



## matt267 PE

Care


----------



## Master slacker

fuck


----------



## Master slacker

shit


----------



## Master slacker

asshole


----------



## Master slacker

cum guzzler


----------



## Master slacker

cum dumpster


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> are there any words that get censored automatically on this forum?


I don't think so. I've seen the f bomb a few times.


----------



## Master slacker

fuck stick


----------



## Master slacker

shit for brains


----------



## Master slacker

cunt


----------



## matt267 PE

Right


----------



## Master slacker

twat


----------



## Master slacker

poo hole


----------



## matt267 PE

What else


----------



## Master slacker

exception collection


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice


----------



## Master slacker

titties


----------



## Master slacker

stormwater modeling


----------



## Master slacker

mckeon


----------



## matt267 PE

You can do better than that


----------



## Master slacker

fart


----------



## Master slacker

queef


----------



## Master slacker

shitty shitty bang bang


----------



## Master slacker

titty fuck


----------



## Master slacker

shart


----------



## Master slacker

ToP, mutha fuckas!!!! :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> mckeon


This should be where the line is drawn


----------



## Master slacker

bitches, i am out


----------



## Master slacker

piss


----------



## Master slacker

last


----------



## matt267 PE

Good run ms


----------



## matt267 PE

Alright


----------



## matt267 PE

Let


----------



## matt267 PE

Us


----------



## matt267 PE

Get


----------



## matt267 PE

This


----------



## matt267 PE

To


----------



## matt267 PE

6k


----------



## matt267 PE

am


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

Here


----------



## matt267 PE

Alone?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

Must


----------



## matt267 PE

Be


----------



## matt267 PE

A


----------



## matt267 PE

Loser


----------



## matt267 PE

Is


----------



## matt267 PE

There


----------



## matt267 PE

Anybody


----------



## matt267 PE

Out


----------



## matt267 PE

There


----------



## matt267 PE

Qrp


----------



## matt267 PE

All


----------



## matt267 PE

Al am


----------



## matt267 PE

Pa


----------



## matt267 PE

Pa


----------



## matt267 PE

Ma


----------



## NJmike PE

blybrook PE said:


> Go for it NJ!  Try to catch VTE!


I can't. I just can't bring myself to pass him ever. I would start using an alias before I ever passed him. He needs to stay atop the mount Rushmore of EB.com


----------



## matt267 PE

Qimo


----------



## matt267 PE

Pbs


----------



## matt267 PE

Qimo of


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'd


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

DK


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Bamm


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Bamm


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Bamm


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer

EDIT: top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Bamm


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn, the wife is home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Dinner spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Dinner spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Dinner spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Dinner spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I wish I was eating dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

Just finished dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

Time for the kids to take a bath


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna dye eggs with the kiddos this week


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna get this thing well past 6k tonight


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's matt


----------



## blybrook PE

Chasin squirrels


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

Bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

Blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Earthquakes


----------



## blybrook PE

Are


----------



## blybrook PE

The


----------



## blybrook PE

Best


----------



## blybrook PE

Way to enjoy a top

Edit :bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

And now back to fighting excel table lookups


----------



## Master slacker

How to speak San Franciscan


----------



## Master slacker

VAJOINA!


----------



## matt267 PE

back from dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

back from dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

back from dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

back from dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

back from dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

back from dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

back from dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

back from dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

back from dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

back from dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

back from dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

back from dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

back from dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

back from dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

back from dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k

finally I get a motherf*ckin' top :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## Master slacker

Lalala


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> In


welcome


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## Master slacker

Gotta pee


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## Master slacker

Lalala


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## Master slacker

Something witty


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## Master slacker

Another witty comment


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## Master slacker

Canned laughter ensues


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## Master slacker

Here

6000th post!


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam

6k +1 top :bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

Here again


----------



## Master slacker

Hair again


----------



## Master slacker

Gone tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## Master slacker

Time to go get beer time


----------



## matt267 PE

more Ctrl-v spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Yippie, past the 6k mark


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

my dog loves to chase squirrels


----------



## NJmike PE

March to 6k


----------



## matt267 PE

my dog loves to chase squirrels


----------



## matt267 PE

my dog loves to chase squirrels


----------



## matt267 PE

my dog loves to chase squirrels

3k for me


----------



## matt267 PE

my dog loves to chase squirrels


----------



## NJmike PE

These kids are driving me crazy


----------



## matt267 PE

my dog loves to chase squirrels


----------



## NJmike PE

These kids are driving me crazy


----------



## NJmike PE

These kids are driving me crazy


----------



## NJmike PE

These kids are driving me crazy


----------



## NJmike PE

These kids are driving me crazy


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> These kids are driving me crazy


time for an other one


----------



## NJmike PE

Who gave them crack


----------



## NJmike PE

Who gave them crack


----------



## matt267 PE

duct tape for kids


----------



## NJmike PE

These kids are driving me crazy


----------



## matt267 PE

duct tape for kids


----------



## matt267 PE

duct tape for kids


----------



## matt267 PE

duct tape for kids


----------



## Sapper PE LS

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a [email protected] Keurig. And it's getting louder and seems like more painful for it to get the water through the K-cups. We've followed the recommended cleaning procedures and such for it. Just wondering if it's on the way out. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You descale it regularly and only use filtered water?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You damn non-n00bs. Takes this over to the Random Thoughts thread. I'm tryin' to work here.
> Just kidding, don't ban me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the glory of the 10k... there are conversations buried in there, but no one ever reads them... so it's like it's secret content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I made some pretty strange confessions on here last night. I think they're safe, unless NJmike was watching from his couch.
Click to expand...

Didn't you learn anything last night during the loser situation? Nothing is safe. Now I'm gonna go look for it.


----------



## matt267 PE

duct tape for kids


----------



## NJmike PE

Who gave them crack


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a [email protected] Keurig. And it's getting louder and seems like more painful for it to get the water through the K-cups. We've followed the recommended cleaning procedures and such for it. Just wondering if it's on the way out. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You descale it regularly and only use filtered water?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You damn non-n00bs. Takes this over to the Random Thoughts thread. I'm tryin' to work here.
> Just kidding, don't ban me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the glory of the 10k... there are conversations buried in there, but no one ever reads them... so it's like it's secret content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I made some pretty strange confessions on here last night. I think they're safe, unless NJmike was watching from his couch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you learn anything last night during the loser situation? Nothing is safe. Now I'm gonna go look for it.
Click to expand...

damn CIA is everywhere


----------



## matt267 PE

duct tape for kids


----------



## matt267 PE

duct tape for kids


----------



## matt267 PE

duct tape for kids


----------



## matt267 PE

duct tape for kids


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a [email protected] Keurig.  And it's getting louder and seems like more painful for it to get the water through the K-cups.  We've followed the recommended cleaning procedures and such for it.  Just wondering if it's on the way out.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You descale it regularly and only use filtered water?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You damn non-n00bs. Takes this over to the Random Thoughts thread. I'm tryin' to work here.
> Just kidding, don't ban me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the glory of the 10k... there are conversations buried in there, but no one ever reads them... so it's like it's secret content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I made some pretty strange confessions on here last night. I think they're safe, unless NJmike was watching from his couch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you learn anything last night during the loser situation? Nothing is safe. Now I'm gonna go look for it.
Click to expand...

As I recall it, Matt frequents truck stop bathroom gloryholes


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

duct tape for kids


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> As I recall it, Matt frequents truck stop bathroom gloryholes


Last time I confide in you. Jerk


----------



## matt267 PE

duct tape for the wife?


----------



## matt267 PE

duct tape for the wife?


----------



## matt267 PE

duct tape for the wife?


----------



## matt267 PE

duct tape for the wife?


----------



## matt267 PE

duct tape for the wife?


----------



## NJmike PE

That's kinky


----------



## matt267 PE

duct tape for the wife?


----------



## matt267 PE

duct tape for the wife?


----------



## matt267 PE

duct tape for the wife?


----------



## matt267 PE

duct tape for the wife?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

if you can't duct it f*ck it


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

if you can't duct it f*ck it


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

if you can't duct it f*ck it


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

if you can't duct it f*ck it


----------



## matt267 PE

if you can't duct it f*ck it


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

if you can't duct it f*ck it


----------



## matt267 PE

if you can't duct it f*ck it


----------



## matt267 PE

if you can't duct it f*ck it


----------



## matt267 PE

if you can't duct it f*ck it


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready for a beer


----------



## matt267 PE

if you can't duct it f*ck it


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready for a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready for a beer


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready for a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready for a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready for a beer


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready for a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready for a beer


----------



## knight1fox3

Top?


----------



## NJmike PE

top

Sniped

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

Top?


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer?


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmm beer


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer?


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready for a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready for a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready for a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready for a beer


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready for a beer


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmm beer


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Maybe a screwdriver kind of night


----------



## NJmike PE

Maybe a screwdriver kind of night


----------



## blybrook PE

Lol, let it ride


----------



## NJmike PE

Maybe a screwdriver kind of night


----------



## NJmike PE

Maybe a screwdriver kind of night


----------



## NJmike PE

Maybe a screwdriver kind of night


----------



## NJmike PE

Maybe a screwdriver kind of night


----------



## NJmike PE

Maybe a screwdriver kind of night


----------



## NJmike PE

Maybe a screwdriver kind of night


----------



## NJmike PE

Maybe a screwdriver kind of night


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Maybe a screwdriver kind of night


what house projects will you be working on?


----------



## NJmike PE

Maybe a screwdriver kind of night


----------



## matt267 PE

running out of things to say


----------



## matt267 PE

running out of things to say


----------



## matt267 PE

running out of things to say


----------



## matt267 PE

running out of things to say


----------



## matt267 PE

running out of things to say


----------



## matt267 PE

running out of things to say


----------



## matt267 PE

running out of things to say


----------



## NJmike PE

The kind that requires vodka and oj


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a man of few words


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a man of few words


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a man of few words


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a man of few words


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a man of few words


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a man of few words


----------



## NJmike PE

Hardly


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a man of few words


----------



## matt267 PE

these are all high quality posts


----------



## matt267 PE

these are all high quality posts

top :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

these are all high quality posts


----------



## matt267 PE

these are all high quality posts


----------



## matt267 PE

these are all high quality posts


----------



## matt267 PE

these are all high quality posts


----------



## matt267 PE

these are all high quality posts


----------



## matt267 PE

these are all high quality posts


----------



## matt267 PE

these are all high quality posts


----------



## matt267 PE

these are all high quality posts


----------



## matt267 PE

these are all high quality posts


----------



## matt267 PE

these are all high quality posts


----------



## matt267 PE

these are all high quality posts


----------



## matt267 PE

these are all high quality posts


----------



## matt267 PE

these are all high quality posts


----------



## matt267 PE

these are all high quality posts


----------



## matt267 PE

these are all high quality posts


----------



## matt267 PE

these are all high quality posts


----------



## matt267 PE

these are all high quality posts


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live

top :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet sapper knows where I live


----------



## matt267 PE

break time


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm playing candyland with my daughter


----------



## Sapper PE LS

matt267 said:


> I bet sapper knows where I live


Haven't looked you up, but you said something about the same town where my son spent his first three weeks in NICU (Women and Infants). I'm more curiouser about who you work for, and if you know my boss. My boss is in our office in that town.


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Posted


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> post


Large post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Small post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet sapper knows where I live
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't looked you up, but you said something about the same town where my son spent his first three weeks in NICU (Women and Infants). I'm more curiouser about who you work for, and if you know my boss. My boss is in our office in that town.
Click to expand...

OH, I know where he works


----------



## matt267 PE

Golden Eagle said:


> Small post


Fixed


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet sapper knows where I live
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't looked you up, but you said something about the same town where my son spent his first three weeks in NICU (Women and Infants). I'm more curiouser about who you work for, and if you know my boss. My boss is in our office in that town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH, I know where he works
Click to expand...

No, I do not work at the rest stop


----------



## NJmike PE

Golden Eagle said:


> Small post


Is that what you're calling it?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet sapper knows where I live
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't looked you up, but you said something about the same town where my son spent his first three weeks in NICU (Women and Infants). I'm more curiouser about who you work for, and if you know my boss. My boss is in our office in that town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH, I know where he works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I do not work at the rest stop
Click to expand...

So you do it for free?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet sapper knows where I live
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't looked you up, but you said something about the same town where my son spent his first three weeks in NICU (Women and Infants). I'm more curiouser about who you work for, and if you know my boss. My boss is in our office in that town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH, I know where he works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I do not work at the rest stop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do it for free?
Click to expand...

That's what she said.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ass, cash or grass. Nobody rides for free


----------



## NJmike PE

Wife just sent me out for ice cream and muffins. I swear if she's Pg again there's no way this one is mine.


----------



## knight1fox3

All homework and no spam makes Kfox a dull boy...


----------



## knight1fox3

All homework and no spam makes Kfox a dull boy...


----------



## knight1fox3

All homework and no spam makes Kfox a dull boy...


----------



## knight1fox3

All homework and no spam makes Kfox a dull boy...


----------



## knight1fox3

All homework and no spam makes Kfox a dull boy...


----------



## knight1fox3

All homework and no spam makes Kfox a dull boy...


----------



## NJmike PE

Snioer


----------



## knight1fox3

All homework and no spam makes Kfox a dull boy...


----------



## NJmike PE

Sniper


----------



## knight1fox3

All homework and no spam makes Kfox a dull boy...


----------



## NJmike PE

Sniper


----------



## knight1fox3

All homework and no spam makes Kfox a dull boy...


----------



## NJmike PE

Sniper


----------



## knight1fox3

There is no Dana, only Zuul...


----------



## knight1fox3

There is no Dana, only Zuul...


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## knight1fox3

There is no Dana, only Zuul...


----------



## knight1fox3

There is no Dana, only Zuul...


----------



## knight1fox3

There is no Dana, only Zuul...


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## knight1fox3

There is no Dana, only Zuul...


----------



## knight1fox3

There is no Dana, only Zuul...


----------



## NJmike PE

What did you do ray


----------



## knight1fox3

There is no Dana, only Zuul...


----------



## NJmike PE

What did you do ray


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## knight1fox3

There is no Dana, only Zuul...


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## knight1fox3

There is no Dana, only Zuul...


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sniper


----------



## knight1fox3

There is no Dana, only Zuul...


----------



## knight1fox3

There is no Dana, only Zuul...


----------



## NJmike PE

Sniped!

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

There is no Dana, only Zuul...


----------



## NJmike PE

What did you do Ray?


----------



## NJmike PE

What did you do Ray?


----------



## matt267 PE

I've been slimed


----------



## matt267 PE

Loved that movie when I was a kid. Fuck it, I sill do.


----------



## matt267 PE

I love how the EPA winner shuts the whole containment system down.


----------



## matt267 PE

The damn environmental regulators. Losers.


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's show this prehistoric bitch how we do things downtown...


----------



## NJmike PE

Seriously. Oh, let's save the planet by fucking it up


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Seriously. Oh, let's save the planet by fucking it up


It's called job security. Get with the program.


----------



## NJmike PE

Hard to do when the "regulators" are constantly changing the rules


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Looks like I'm in it by myself for a while.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Looks like I'm in it by myself for a while.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Looks like I'm in it by myself for a while.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Looks like I'm in it by myself for a while.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Guess not.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Guess not.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Guess not.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Guess not.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'm just sayin


----------



## Lumber Jim

How's it goin


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is harder on an ipad


----------



## blybrook PE

Making dinner post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## blybrook PE

Its tough on a phone too


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## blybrook PE

But can b done


----------



## Lumber Jim

Multi tasking...


----------



## blybrook PE

Enjoy yer evenin, back to the stove


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nice


----------



## Lumber Jim

Enjoy yer cookin


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good for you


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good for you


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good for you


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good for you


----------



## frazil

Pretty good reading material in here


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good for you


----------



## Lumber Jim

More quantity than quality


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Lumber Jim

I'm stalling from going to bed


----------



## Lumber Jim

The house is finally quiet


----------



## Lumber Jim

And I'm not ready to turn in yet


----------



## Lumber Jim

12 inches of snow today


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Lumber Jim

Almost got stuck


----------



## Sapper PE LS

whoa there,



tiger!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

whoa there,



, tiger


----------



## Lumber Jim

I pressed the button but nothing happened...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

whoa there,



, tiger


----------



## Lumber Jim

I think it's a trick


----------



## Lumber Jim

Or a conspiracy ...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Wait, was it a hologram?


----------



## Lumber Jim

random


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nothing to really say


----------



## Lumber Jim

So back to the generic


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post, post.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Press it now: whoa there, 

, tiger


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post, post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

No way


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'm new but not that new


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post, post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Before bed post, post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Ignoring sapper's dirty link


----------



## Lumber Jim

ignoring sapper's dirty link


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Lumber Jim

ignoring sapper's dirty link


----------



## Lumber Jim

ignoring sapper's dirty link


----------



## Lumber Jim

ignoring sapper's dirty link


----------



## Lumber Jim

ignoring sapper's dirty link


----------



## Lumber Jim

ignoring sapper's dirty link


----------



## Lumber Jim

ignoring sapper's dirty link


----------



## Lumber Jim

ignoring sapper's dirty link


----------



## Lumber Jim

ignoring sapper's dirty link


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Lumber Jim

ignoring sapper's dirty link


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Lumber Jim

Unicorns


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS

and rainbows


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Lumber Jim

Fun fun fun


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Lumber Jim

It's so pretty...


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Lumber Jim

And colorful


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRsgjkMvJIl2lx5Y_hD2XJkRiZJxuLeZ1w3bVXhgYz4xsyPk-N-Aw


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post


----------



## Lumber Jim

That doesn't look suspicious...


----------



## Lumber Jim

That doesn't look suspicious...


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Lumber Jim

That doesn't look suspicious...


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Lumber Jim

What else do you have in your library?


----------



## Lumber Jim

That doesn't look suspicious...


----------



## Lumber Jim

That doesn't look suspicious...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This is what I think should power the planet from now on:


----------



## Lumber Jim

That doesn't look suspicious...


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Lumber Jim

How could you ever bottle all that energy?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Must have been a newbie


----------



## Lumber Jim

Looks like a picture from about 40 mile north of here


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Lumber Jim

You can't do many fun things on an ipad


----------



## Lumber Jim

Mmmmmmm..... Bacon


----------



## Lumber Jim

It's getting burnt though


----------



## Lumber Jim

It's so sad


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Lumber Jim

Amateur bacon makers....


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Lumber Jim

What's the back story for that?


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS

bacon hookers blow... just spend a couple hours reading through the last 10k, it's all in there... repeatedly.


----------



## Lumber Jim

At the risk of asking a stupid question


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Lumber Jim

I know that but how did it ever get started?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Mmmmmmm.... Bacon


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Basically the same way as anything in here. Somebody started posting bacon, somebody started posting hookers, somebody started posting blow... maybe not in the order. It just became an EB meme I'm afraid.


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Lumber Jim

Mmmmmmmmm.... Bacon!


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Lumber Jim

What's the story behind the bananalama


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stupid ipad won't let me pick an emoticon ...


----------



## Lumber Jim

:bananalama


----------



## Lumber Jim

And the newb shows through...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Lumber Jim

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Don't know that there is a story behind the bananallama, he was just one of the emoticons when RG started this board. He's been here longer than I have... by a day!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Love the first, never had the second or the third...


----------



## Lumber Jim

:bananallama


----------



## Lumber Jim

bananallama


----------



## Lumber Jim

Did you know rg when the board got started?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Or waist random that you happened to find the site when you were studying?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Was.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stupid ipad...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I found it randomly while studying...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Didn't become a member until after I took the test...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I guess I was a lurker...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Still am I suppose....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

yeah never had the second or third either.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Frazil has been watching...

Why no post?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I knew him from PPI's forum (which I think is now closed down) but we had some issues with that site. Some of us liked to have fun, talk about what we had for lunch (seriously) at the exam or were planning on taking for lunch, etc. We were just blowing off steam you know, and we'd get banned. Road Guy started this the day after we took the April 2006 exam. He wanted it to be a fun place to wait for results instead of PPI's stuffy forum. We then, ahem, recruited other members from PPI... doing things like creating a new username over there and putting a link to this site in our signature or stuff like that. Ultimately, all of us got perman-IP-banned from there and the fun was over, but it didn't matter, we had gained a critical mass of people over here to make this site viable.

The rest is history.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Those were the days.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Sapper said:


> I knew him from PPI's forum (which I think is now closed down) but we had some issues with that site. Some of us liked to have fun, talk about what we had for lunch (seriously) at the exam or were planning on taking for lunch, etc. We were just blowing off steam you know, and we'd get banned. Road Guy started this the day after we took the April 2006 exam. He wanted it to be a fun place to wait for results instead of PPI's stuffy forum. We then, ahem, recruited other members from PPI... doing things like creating a new username over there and putting a link to this site in our signature or stuff like that. Ultimately, all of us got perman-IP-banned from there and the fun was over, but it didn't matter, we had gained a critical mass of people over here to make this site viable.The rest is history.


That's pretty cool. I never even went over to the ppi site since I found this one first.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Sometimes down to earth engineers are hard to come by... This site has the best "critical mass" as you say.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been one of those things I never thought would become a part of my life. You know, it was just some place on the internet I'd go while waiting for the exam results (and then preparing for it the second time) and waiting the second time, and then preparing for the FS and waiting for the FS results, and now PS. It's become a daily part of my life though now for the last 8 years. Crazy to think about that.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Staying up with baby... just call me NJMike.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Staying up with baby... just call me NJMike.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Staying up with baby... just call me NJMike.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Staying up with baby... just call me NJMike.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Staying up with baby... just call me NJMike.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Staying up with baby... just call me NJMike.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Staying up with baby... just call me NJMike.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Staying up with baby... just call me NJMike.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Staying up with baby... just call me NJMike.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Staying up with baby... just call me NJMike.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Staying up with baby... just call me NJMike.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Staying up with baby... just call me NJMike.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Staying up with baby... just call me NJMike.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Staying up with baby... just call me NJMike.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Staying up with baby... just call me NJMike.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Sapper said:


> It's been one of those things I never thought would become a part of my life. You know, it was just some place on the internet I'd go while waiting for the exam results (and then preparing for it the second time) and waiting the second time, and then preparing for the FS and waiting for the FS results, and now PS. It's become a daily part of my life though now for the last 8 years. Crazy to think about that.


I was not the "forum" type of guy before finding this site. I too have found it to be an almost daily thing. It's an excellent break during the day when you need one,and I dare say, has improved my communication skill

Win. Win.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Staying up with baby... just call me NJMike.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are you on the couch?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm not really the forum type either. I've tried a couple other forums, never hang out longer than maybe a few weeks intermittently. Tried the Jeep forums and some others, but yeah, this is the one that stuck.


----------



## Lumber Jim

All mine are sleeping but the littlest one will be up in about 4.5 hours...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

nope, at the kitchen table, baby is in the little chair thing that plays music and vibrates... he's cooing and playing with the dangly things that are over his head.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

how many you got?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Sapper said:


> I'm not really the forum type either. I've tried a couple other forums, never hang out longer than maybe a few weeks intermittently. Tried the Jeep forums and some others, but yeah, this is the one that stuck.


I was actually nervous when I first started to post here. Kinda like being nervous as a new engineer. However, I have become less reserved...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Three. 6, 4, and 3 months


----------



## Lumber Jim

Sapper said:


> nope, at the kitchen table, baby is in the little chair thing that plays music and vibrates... he's cooing and playing with the dangly things that are over his head.


Then you're an "almost NJ"...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh I see. I've got three as well, 9, 2, and 4 months.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why were you so nervous?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Sapper said:


> Oh I see. I've got three as well, 9, 2, and 4 months.


Cool. Is baby sleeping through the night?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yes, for the most part, he actually just fell asleep. I'll have to take him to the crib soon.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Sapper said:


> Why were you so nervous?


I used to be the type that really worried about what people think of the things that I say. And I didn't want to say something stupid and become a guest_dexman...


----------



## Lumber Jim

It's getting to be time to shower and get to bed...

It was nice talking to you Sapper!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Oh, and if eg sees this, I am offended by what she implied about me...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh, really we don't ban people around here. We've only really banned like maybe two actual people, and they really had it coming. The guest dexman was actually something that Road Guy still feels bad about, but as you can tell, there's still a Dexman, and he's a moderator. We all say stupid shit, hell, I deleted half the board about a year ago when I was going through some personal issues, we're forgiving and real people... but glad you opened up. It def makes it more fun when we have active participants.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and it was nice chatting with you as well.


----------



## Lumber Jim

McKeon is gone though, right?


----------



## Lumber Jim

I have lots more questions but I really need to get going. Funny how time flies when you're having fun!

Have a great night.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post count booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Last one...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Really, last one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

McKeon has been gone for years. He was banned but then let back on. He finally just slithered away. He wasn't a bad guy, really, he was just extremely arrogant, and very super religious and would throw it in your face all the time. Very holier than thou attitude. He also was a raging alcoholic and would get online while obviously drunk. He'd rant and rave, and we'd poke the bear, at first to try to get him to loosen up, but then because he annoyed us much. He started his own message board and it failed miserably. He started his own company, and wrote stuff on his website like "the finest and most prestigious engineering firm in Central Florida" which of course just begs for criticism. Anyway, I banned him right before I deployed to Iraq because he got personally demeaning of me and my service. He took it from banter to vicious personal attacks, so I banned him. Road Guy unbanned him a week or two later, but he never came back, or at least didn't ever post after that. From time to time some of the vets like to log in with a similar name and play around, but he hasn't been back since like early 2007.


----------



## Road Guy

We should tell him to come back and be vice for a month and then ban him again.....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It is a period of civil war. Rebel

spaceships, striking from a hidden

base, have won their first victory

against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed

to steal secret plans to the Empire's

ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an

armored space station with enough

power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,

Princess Leia races home aboard her

starship, custodian of the stolen plans

that can save her people and restore

freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,

Seven for the Dwarf-lords in their halls of stone,

Nine for Mortal Men doomed to die,

One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne

In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.

One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,

One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them

In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,

Seven for the Dwarf-lords in their halls of stone,

Nine for Mortal Men doomed to die,

One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne

In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.

One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,

One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them

In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,

Seven for the Dwarf-lords in their halls of stone,

Nine for Mortal Men doomed to die,

One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne

In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.

One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,

One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them

In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,

Seven for the Dwarf-lords in their halls of stone,

Nine for Mortal Men doomed to die,

One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne

In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.

One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,

One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them

In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,

Seven for the Dwarf-lords in their halls of stone,

Nine for Mortal Men doomed to die,

One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne

In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.

One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,

One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them

In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,

Seven for the Dwarf-lords in their halls of stone,

Nine for Mortal Men doomed to die,

One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne

In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.

One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,

One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them

In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,

Seven for the Dwarf-lords in their halls of stone,

Nine for Mortal Men doomed to die,

One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne

In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.

One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,

One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them

In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,

Seven for the Dwarf-lords in their halls of stone,

Nine for Mortal Men doomed to die,

One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne

In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.

One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,

One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them

In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,

Seven for the Dwarf-lords in their halls of stone,

Nine for Mortal Men doomed to die,

One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne

In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.

One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,

One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them

In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS

I tried it, it didn't work.


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## YMZ PE

Poop


----------



## YMZ PE

Labradors


----------



## YMZ PE

Coprophagia


----------



## YMZ PE

Chinese food


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> bacon hookers blow... just spend a couple hours reading through the last 10k, it's all in there... repeatedly.




So you're trying to find out everyone's secrets?


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> bacon hookers blow... just spend a couple hours reading through the last 10k, it's all in there... repeatedly.




So you're trying to find out everyone's secrets?


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> bacon hookers blow... just spend a couple hours reading through the last 10k, it's all in there... repeatedly.




So you're trying to find out everyone's secrets?


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> bacon hookers blow... just spend a couple hours reading through the last 10k, it's all in there... repeatedly.




So you're trying to find out everyone's secrets?


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> bacon hookers blow... just spend a couple hours reading through the last 10k, it's all in there... repeatedly.




So you're trying to find out everyone's secrets?


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> bacon hookers blow... just spend a couple hours reading through the last 10k, it's all in there... repeatedly.




So you're trying to find out everyone's secrets?


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> bacon hookers blow... just spend a couple hours reading through the last 10k, it's all in there... repeatedly.




This thread is going to 100k. You'll NEVER find anything usefull.

I'll bet you $1000. 

Never mind.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper, on 16 Apr 2014 - 10:59 PM, said:





Sapper said:


> bacon hookers blow... just spend a couple hours reading through the last 10k, it's all in there... repeatedly.


This thread is going to 100k. You'll NEVER find anything usefull.

I'll bet you $1000. 

Never mind.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper, on 16 Apr 2014 - 10:59 PM, said:





Sapper said:


> bacon hookers blow... just spend a couple hours reading through the last 10k, it's all in there... repeatedly.


This thread is going to 100k. You'll NEVER find anything usefull.

I'll bet you $1000. 

Never mind.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup is under the desk again. I can't move my feet.


----------



## matt267 PE

horse


----------



## matt267 PE

stable


----------



## matt267 PE

stationary


----------



## matt267 PE

paper


----------



## matt267 PE

boy


----------



## matt267 PE

girl


----------



## matt267 PE

daughter


----------



## matt267 PE

sleeping


----------



## matt267 PE

beauty


----------



## matt267 PE

ful


----------



## matt267 PE

empty


----------



## matt267 PE

stomach


----------



## matt267 PE

food


----------



## matt267 PE

bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hookers


----------



## matt267 PE

blow.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Just to prove the point that it ALWAYS comes down to Hookers, Bacon, Blow. It must be some weird rule of the universe they didn't teach in physics class.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Just to prove the point that it ALWAYS comes down to Hookers, Bacon, Blow. It must be some weird rule of the universe they didn't teach in physics class.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Just to prove the point that it ALWAYS comes down to Hookers, Bacon, Blow. It must be some weird rule of the universe they didn't teach in physics class.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Just to prove the point that it ALWAYS comes down to Hookers, Bacon, Blow. It must be some weird rule of the universe they didn't teach in physics class.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Just to prove the point that it ALWAYS comes down to Hookers, Bacon, Blow. It must be some weird rule of the universe they didn't teach in physics class.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Just to prove the point that it ALWAYS comes down to Hookers, Bacon, Blow. It must be some weird rule of the universe they didn't teach in physics class.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Just to prove the point that it ALWAYS comes down to Hookers, Bacon, Blow. It must be some weird rule of the universe they didn't teach in physics class.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Just to prove the point that it ALWAYS comes down to Hookers, Bacon, Blow. It must be some weird rule of the universe they didn't teach in physics class.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Just to prove the point that it ALWAYS comes down to Hookers, Bacon, Blow. It must be some weird rule of the universe they didn't teach in physics class.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Just to prove the point that it ALWAYS comes down to Hookers, Bacon, Blow. It must be some weird rule of the universe they didn't teach in physics class.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Just to prove the point that it ALWAYS comes down to Hookers, Bacon, Blow. It must be some weird rule of the universe they didn't teach in physics class.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Just to prove the point that it ALWAYS comes down to Hookers, Bacon, Blow. It must be some weird rule of the universe they didn't teach in physics class.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Just to prove the point that it ALWAYS comes down to Hookers, Bacon, Blow. It must be some weird rule of the universe they didn't teach in physics class.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Just to prove the point that it ALWAYS comes down to Hookers, Bacon, Blow. It must be some weird rule of the universe they didn't teach in physics class.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Just to prove the point that it ALWAYS comes down to Hookers, Bacon, Blow. It must be some weird rule of the universe they didn't teach in physics class.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Just to prove the point that it ALWAYS comes down to Hookers, Bacon, Blow. It must be some weird rule of the universe they didn't teach in physics class.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Just to prove the point that it ALWAYS comes down to Hookers, Bacon, Blow. It must be some weird rule of the universe they didn't teach in physics class.


----------



## matt267 PE

this site seems to run off of spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

this site seems to run off of spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

this site seems to run off of spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

this site seems to run off of spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

this site seems to run off of spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

"This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" what the hell RG, fix this.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike, how was the bacon spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't hardly keep it together


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't hardly keep it together


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't hardly keep it together


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't hardly keep it together


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't hardly keep it together


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't hardly keep it together


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't hardly keep it together


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't hardly keep it together


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't hardly keep it together


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't hardly keep it together


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't hardly keep it together


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't hardly keep it together


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't hardly keep it together


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't hardly keep it together


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't hardly keep it together


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't hardly keep it together


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't hardly keep it together


----------



## matt267 PE

still can't hardly keep it together


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, NJ, no top snipen'


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, NJ, no top snipen'


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, NJ, no top snipen'


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, NJ, no top snipen'


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, NJ, no top snipen'


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, NJ, no top snipen'


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, NJ, no top snipen'


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, NJ, no top snipen'


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, NJ, no top snipen'


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, NJ, no top snipen'


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, NJ, no top snipen'


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, NJ, no top snipen'


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, NJ, no top snipen'


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, NJ, no top snipen'


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, NJ, no top snipen'


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, NJ, no top snipen'


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, NJ, no top snipen'


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, NJ, no top snipen'


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, NJ, no top snipen'


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, NJ, no top snipen'

top :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost time to get ready for work


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost time to get ready for work


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost time to get ready for work


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost time to get ready for work


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost time to get ready for work


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost time to get ready for work


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost time to get ready for work


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost time to get ready for work


----------



## matt267 PE

and I'm out.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm in


----------



## NJmike PE

Two more days of work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Two more days of work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Two more days of work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Two more days of work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Two more days of work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Two more days of work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Two more days of work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Two more days of work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Two more days of work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Two more days of work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Two more days of work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Two more days of work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Two more days of work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Two more days of work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Two more days of work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Two more days of work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Everyone is still sleeping here except for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Everyone is still sleeping here except for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Everyone is still sleeping here except for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Everyone is still sleeping here except for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Everyone is still sleeping here except for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Everyone is still sleeping here except for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Everyone is still sleeping here except for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Everyone is still sleeping here except for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Everyone is still sleeping here except for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Everyone is still sleeping here except for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Pad post


----------



## NJmike PE

Pad post


----------



## NJmike PE

Pad post


----------



## NJmike PE

Pad post


----------



## NJmike PE

Pad post


----------



## NJmike PE

Pad post


----------



## NJmike PE

Pad post


----------



## NJmike PE

Pad post


----------



## NJmike PE

Pad post


----------



## NJmike PE

Pad post


----------



## NJmike PE

Pad post


----------



## NJmike PE

Pad post


----------



## NJmike PE

Pad post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post count +1


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Steerin this biatch to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Baby is awake. Wife better get on that. I'm busy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

7k!

:w00t:


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee now


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Not gonna post that I'm driving to work


----------



## NJmike PE

Not gonna post that I'm driving to work


----------



## NJmike PE

Not gonna post that I'm driving to work


----------



## NJmike PE

Not gonna post that I'm driving to work


----------



## NJmike PE

Not gonna post that I'm driving to work


----------



## NJmike PE

Not gonna post that I'm driving to work


----------



## NJmike PE

Not gonna post that I'm driving to work


----------



## NJmike PE

Not gonna post that I'm driving to work


----------



## NJmike PE

Not gonna post that I'm driving to work


----------



## NJmike PE

Not gonna post that I'm driving to work


----------



## NJmike PE

Not gonna post that I'm driving to work


----------



## NJmike PE

Not gonna post that I'm driving to work


----------



## NJmike PE

Not gonna post that I'm driving to work


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt hangs out at the glory hole of truck stop bathrooms


----------



## matt267 PE

Only the NJ rest stops though.


----------



## matt267 PE

A few years back the family and I drove to Ocean City, MD. We stopped at a rest stop in NJ. When my daughter (she was 3 y/o at the time) stepped out of the car she started complaining about the smell. I couldn't stop laughing. She had not idea we were in NJ.

(It was an H2S type odor. Likely from a nearby landfill)


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Getting gas in the car


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Supe

Figured I'd rub it in VT's face this morning that the Jets signed Chris Johnson at running back.


----------



## Master slacker

morning post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> A few years back the family and I drove to Ocean City, MD. We stopped at a rest stop in NJ. When my daughter (she was 3 y/o at the time) stepped out of the car she started complaining about the smell. I couldn't stop laughing. She had not idea we were in NJ.
> 
> (It was an H2S type odor. Likely from a nearby landfill)


this doesn't surprise me one bit

EDIT: however out in the sticks where I live, you don't get these odors


----------



## frazil

7000+ posts in 3 days. I wonder if we could reach 10000 today? ...and by "we" I mean you spam-masters


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> 7000+ posts in 3 days. I wonder if we could reach 10000 today? ...and by "we" I mean you spam-masters



We can def. try. That's for damn sure


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+1


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+1


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+1


----------



## frazil

2 posts in half and hour ain't gonna cut it. We're going to need to get serious.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

+2


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

+3


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

=4


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

+5


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am supposed to be working??


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Can of Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fried Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Baked Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Grilled Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Boiled Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Microwave Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Barbeque Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam Sammich


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam Pie


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam Wine


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam Chick


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam Breath


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam gas


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam Filter


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

top


----------



## NJmike PE

top +1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

almost done for now


----------



## NJmike PE

almost done for now


----------



## NJmike PE

almost done for now


----------



## NJmike PE

almost done for now


----------



## NJmike PE

almost done for now


----------



## NJmike PE

almost done for now


----------



## NJmike PE

almost done for now


----------



## NJmike PE

almost done for now


----------



## NJmike PE

almost done for now


----------



## NJmike PE

almost done for now


----------



## NJmike PE

almost done for now


----------



## NJmike PE

almost done for now


----------



## NJmike PE

almost done for now


----------



## NJmike PE

almost done for now


----------



## NJmike PE

almost done for now


----------



## NJmike PE

taking her to 7.2k


----------



## NJmike PE

taking her to 7.2k


----------



## NJmike PE

taking her to 7.2k


----------



## NJmike PE

taking her to 7.2k


----------



## NJmike PE

taking her to 7.2k


----------



## NJmike PE

taking her to 7.2k


----------



## NJmike PE

taking her to 7.2k


----------



## NJmike PE

taking her to 7.2k


----------



## NJmike PE

taking her to 7.2k


----------



## NJmike PE

taking her to 7.2k


----------



## NJmike PE

taking her to 7.2k


----------



## NJmike PE

taking her to 7.2k


----------



## NJmike PE

taking her to 7.2k


----------



## NJmike PE

taking her to 7.2k


----------



## NJmike PE

bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

top


----------



## NJmike PE

Member name

Posts

NJmike PE

2373

matt267

2334

Lumber Jim

890

Master slacker

591

Golden Eagle

450

Sapper

150

knight1fox3

108

blybrook PE

65

FLBuff PE

58

Flyer_PE

30

Weavs33

24

Ship Wreck PE

23

engineergurl

16

akwooly

14

Dark Knight

14

TehMightyEngineer

13

envirotex

12

frazil

9

Ble_PE

5

YMZ PE

4

Road Guy

3

Krakosky

3

csb

2

PE2B

2

snickerd3

1

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

Supe

1

testee

1

Dexman PE

1


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

help


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

help


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

help


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

help


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

help


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

help


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

help


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

1


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

2


----------



## frazil

ok


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

5


----------



## frazil

ok


----------



## frazil

ok


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

k


----------



## frazil

how do you all post so fast?


----------



## frazil

k


----------



## frazil

k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ok


----------



## frazil

k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

k


----------



## frazil

is there a spam app that does this for you?


----------



## frazil

for


----------



## frazil

real?


----------



## frazil

so


----------



## frazil

I


----------



## frazil

only


----------



## frazil

need


----------



## frazil

about


----------



## frazil

2730


----------



## frazil

no, 2750


----------



## frazil

more


----------



## frazil

posts


----------



## frazil

to


----------



## frazil

take


----------



## frazil

the


----------



## frazil

lead


----------



## NJmike PE

download


----------



## NJmike PE

tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

then


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

control v


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

ok


----------



## NJmike PE

back


----------



## NJmike PE

to


----------



## NJmike PE

work


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

no


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

yes


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

yes


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

more


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

A-


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

yes


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

work?


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## frazil

This


----------



## frazil

Is


----------



## frazil

Even


----------



## frazil

Slower


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

1


----------



## frazil

2


----------



## frazil

3


----------



## frazil

4


----------



## frazil

5


----------



## Master slacker

POOP


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

poop


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## matt267 PE

Lumber Jim said:


> Today is FRIDAY!!!
> 
> FTW
> 
> :wave2:


:redface:

top snipe and didn't even try. :bananalama:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:

Yeah ya did...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Today is FRIDAY!!!

FTW

:wave2:


----------



## akwooly

WTF it's not Friday :redface:


----------



## akwooly

no coffee makes wooly angry


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

wooly smash :beat:


----------



## akwooly

ok i am done wasting tax payers money.


----------



## frazil

You guys have mad skillz, I'll never catch up.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

long way from 1k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

long way from 1k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

long way from 1k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

long way from 1k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

long way from 1k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

long way from 1k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

long way from 1k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

long way from 1k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

long way from 1k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

long way from 1k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

long way from 1k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

long way from 1k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

long way from 1k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

long way from 1k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

long way from 1k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

long way from 1k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Here in CST


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Here in CST


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Here in CST


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Here in CST


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Here in CST


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Here in CST


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Here in CST


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Here in CST


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Here in CST


----------



## Master slacker

in again


----------



## Master slacker

gotta fart


----------



## Master slacker

but won't


----------



## Master slacker

because i dont think i trust this one


----------



## Master slacker

The Longest Joke 
in the World
* * *
Lost in the Desert​
So, there's a man crawling through the desert.

He'd decided to try his SUV in a little bit of cross-country travel, had great fun zooming over the badlands and through the sand, got lost, hit a big rock, and then he couldn't get it started again. There were no cell phone towers anywhere near, so his cell phone was useless. He had no family, his parents had died a few years before in an auto accident, and his few friends had no idea he was out here.

He stayed with the car for a day or so, but his one bottle of water ran out
and he was getting thirsty. He thought maybe he knew the direction back, now that he'd paid attention to the sun and thought he'd figured out which way was north, so he decided to start walking. He figured he only had to go about 30 miles or so and he'd be back to the small town he'd gotten gas in last.

He thinks about walking at night to avoid the heat and sun, but based upon
how dark it actually was the night before, and given that he has no flashlight, he's afraid that he'll break a leg or step on a rattlesnake. So,
he puts on some sun block, puts the rest in his pocket for reapplication
later, brings an umbrella he'd had in the back of the SUV with him to give
him a little shade, pours the windshield wiper fluid into his water bottle
in case he gets that desperate, brings his pocket knife in case he finds a cactus that looks like it might have water in it, and heads out in the
direction he thinks is right.

He walks for the entire day. By the end of the day he's really thirsty. He's
been sweating all day, and his lips are starting to crack. He's reapplied the sunblock twice, and tried to stay under the umbrella, but he still feels sunburned. The windshield wiper fluid sloshing in the bottle in his pocket is really getting tempting now. He knows that it's mainly water and some ethanol and coloring, but he also knows that they add some kind of poison to it to keep people from drinking it. He wonders what the poison is, and
whether the poison would be worse than dying of thirst.

He pushes on, trying to get to that small town before dark.

By the end of the day he starts getting worried. He figures he's been walking at least 3 miles an hour, according to his watch for over 10 hours. That means that if his estimate was right that he should be close to the
town. But he doesn't recognize any of this. He had to cross a dry creek bed a mile or two back, and he doesn't remember coming through it in the SUV. He figures that maybe he got his direction off just a little and that the dry creek bed was just off to one side of his path. He tells himself that he's close, and that after dark he'll start seeing the town lights over one of these hills, and that'll be all he needs.

As it gets dim enough that he starts stumbling over small rocks and things,
he finds a spot and sits down to wait for full dark and the town lights.

Full dark comes before he knows it. He must have dozed off. He stands back
up and turns all the way around. He sees nothing but stars.

He wakes up the next morning feeling absolutely lousy. His eyes are gummy and his mouth and nose feel like they're full of sand. He so thirsty that he can't even swallow. He barely got any sleep because it was so cold. He'd forgotten how cold it got at night in the desert and hadn't noticed it the night before because he'd been in his car.

He knows the Rule of Threes - three minutes without air, three days without water, three weeks without food - then you die. Some people can make it a little longer, in the best situations. But the desert heat and having to walk and sweat isn't the best situation to be without water. He figures, unless he finds water, this is his last day.

He rinses his mouth out with a little of the windshield wiper fluid. He waits a while after spitting that little bit out, to see if his mouth goes numb, or he feels dizzy or something. Has his mouth gone numb? Is it just in
his mind? He's not sure. He'll go a little farther, and if he still doesn't
find water, he'll try drinking some of the fluid.

Then he has to face his next, harder question - which way does he go from here? Does he keep walking the same way he was yesterday (assuming that he still knows which way that is), or does he try a new direction? He has no idea what to do.

Looking at the hills and dunes around him, he thinks he knows the direction he was heading before. Just going by a feeling, he points himself somewhat to the left of that, and starts walking.

As he walks, the day starts heating up. The desert, too cold just a couple of hours before, soon becomes an oven again. He sweats a little at first, and then stops. He starts getting worried at that - when you stop sweating he knows that means you're in trouble - usually right before heat stroke.

He decides that it's time to try the windshield wiper fluid. He can't wait
any longer - if he passes out, he's dead. He stops in the shade of a large
rock, takes the bottle out, opens it, and takes a mouthful. He slowly
swallows it, making it last as long as he can. It feels so good in his dry
and cracked throat that he doesn't even care about the nasty taste. He takes
another mouthful, and makes it last too. Slowly, he drinks half the bottle.
He figures that since he's drinking it, he might as well drink enough to
make some difference and keep himself from passing out.

He's quit worrying about the denaturing of the wiper fluid. If it kills him,
it kills him - if he didn't drink it, he'd die anyway. Besides, he's pretty
sure that whatever substance they denature the fluid with is just designed to make you sick - their way of keeping winos from buying cheap wiper fluid for the ethanol content. He can handle throwing up, if it comes to that.

He walks. He walks in the hot, dry, windless desert. Sand, rocks, hills,
dunes, the occasional scrawny cactus or dried bush. No sign of water.
Sometimes he'll see a little movement to one side or the other, but whatever moved is usually gone before he can focus his eyes on it. Probably birds, lizards, or mice. Maybe snakes, though they usually move more at night. He's careful to stay away from the movements.

After a while, he begins to stagger. He's not sure if it's fatigue, heat
stroke finally catching him, or maybe he was wrong and the denaturing of the wiper fluid was worse than he thought. He tries to steady himself, and keep going.

After more walking, he comes to a large stretch of sand. This is good! He
knows he passed over a stretch of sand in the SUV - he remembers doing
donuts in it. Or at least he thinks he remembers it - he's getting woozy
enough and tired enough that he's not sure what he remembers any more or if
he's hallucinating. But he thinks he remembers it. So he heads off into it,
trying to get to the other side, hoping that it gets him closer to the town.

He was heading for a town, wasn't he? He thinks he was. He isn't sure any more. He's not even sure how long he's been walking any more. Is it still morning? Or has it moved into afternoon and the sun is going down again? It must be afternoon - it seems like it's been too long since he started out.

He walks through the sand.

After a while, he comes to a big dune in the sand. This is bad. He doesn't
remember any dunes when driving over the sand in his SUV. Or at least he
doesn't think he remembers any. This is bad.

But, he has no other direction to go. Too late to turn back now. He figures
that he'll get to the top of the dune and see if he can see anything from
there that helps him find the town. He keeps going up the dune.

Halfway up, he slips in the bad footing of the sand for the second or third
time, and falls to his knees. He doesn't feel like getting back up - he'll
just fall down again. So, he keeps going up the dune on his hand and knees.

While crawling, if his throat weren't so dry, he'd laugh. He's finally
gotten to the hackneyed image of a man lost in the desert - crawling through
the sand on his hands and knees. If would be the perfect image, he imagines, if only his clothes were more ragged. The people crawling through the desert
in the cartoons always had ragged clothes. But his have lasted without any
rips so far. Somebody will probably find his dessicated corpse half buried in the sand years from now, and his clothes will still be in fine shape -
shake the sand out, and a good wash, and they'd be wearable again. He wishes his throat were wet enough to laugh. He coughs a little instead, and it hurts.

He finally makes it to the top of the sand dune. Now that he's at the top,
he struggles a little, but manages to stand up and look around. All he sees
is sand. Sand, and more sand. Behind him, about a mile away, he thinks he
sees the rocky ground he left to head into this sand. Ahead of him, more
dunes, more sand. This isn't where he drove his SUV. This is Hell. Or close enough.

Again, he doesn't know what to do. He decides to drink the rest of the wiper
fluid while figuring it out. He takes out the bottle, and is removing the
cap, when he glances to the side and sees something. Something in the sand. At the bottom of the dune, off to the side, he sees something strange. It's a flat area, in the sand. He stops taking the cap of the bottle off, and tries to look closer. The area seems to be circular. And it's dark - darker than the sand. And, there seems to be something in the middle of it, but he can't tell what it is. He looks as hard as he can, and still can tell from
here. He's going to have to go down there and look.

He puts the bottle back in his pocket, and starts to stumble down the dune.
After a few steps, he realizes that he's in trouble - he's not going to be able to keep his balance. After a couple of more sliding, tottering steps, he falls and starts to roll down the dune. The sand it so hot when his body hits it that for a minute he thinks he's caught fire on the way down - like a movie car wreck flashing into flames as it goes over the cliff, before it ever even hits the ground. He closes his eyes and mouth, covers his face with his hands, and waits to stop rolling.

He stops, at the bottom of the dune. After a minute or two, he finds enough
energy to try to sit up and get the sand out of his face and clothes. When
he clears his eyes enough, he looks around to make sure that the dark spot
in the sand it still there and he hadn't just imagined it.

So, seeing the large, flat, dark spot on the sand is still there, he begins
to crawl towards it. He'd get up and walk towards it, but he doesn't seem to
have the energy to get up and walk right now. He must be in the final stages
of dehydration he figures, as he crawls. If this place in the sand doesn't
have water, he'll likely never make it anywhere else. This is his last
chance.

He gets closer and closer, but still can't see what's in the middle of the
dark area. His eyes won't quite focus any more for some reason. And lifting
his head up to look takes so much effort that he gives up trying. He just
keeps crawling.

Finally, he reaches the area he'd seen from the dune. It takes him a minute of crawling on it before he realizes that he's no longer on sand - he's now crawling on some kind of dark stone. Stone with some kind of marking on it - a pattern cut into the stone. He's too tired to stand up and try to see what the pattern is - so he just keeps crawling. He crawls towards the center,
where his blurry eyes still see something in the middle of the dark stone
area.

His mind, detached in a strange way, notes that either his hands and knees are so burnt by the sand that they no longer feel pain, or that this dark
stone, in the middle of a burning desert with a pounding, punishing sun
overhead, doesn't seem to be hot. It almost feels cool. He considers lying
down on the nice cool surface.

Cool, dark stone. Not a good sign. He must be hallucinating this. He's
probably in the middle of a patch of sand, already lying face down and
dying, and just imagining this whole thing. A desert mirage. Soon the
beautiful women carrying pitchers of water will come up and start giving him
a drink. Then he'll know he's gone.

He decides against laying down on the cool stone. If he's going to die here
in the middle of this hallucination, he at least wants to see what's in the
center before he goes. He keeps crawling.

It's the third time that he hears the voice before he realizes what he's
hearing. He would swear that someone just said, "Greetings, traveler. You do
not look well. Do you hear me?"

He stops crawling. He tries to look up from where he is on his hands and
knees, but it's too much effort to lift his head. So he tries something
different - he leans back and tries to sit up on the stone. After a few
seconds, he catches his balance, avoids falling on his face, sits up, and
tries to focus his eyes. Blurry. He rubs his eyes with the back of his hands
and tries again. Better this time.

Yep. He can see. He's sitting in the middle of a large, flat, dark expanse
of stone. Directly next to him, about three feet away, is a white post or
pole about two inches in diameter and sticking up about four or five feet
out of the stone, at an angle.

And wrapped around this white rod, tail with rattle on it hovering and
seeming to be ready to start rattling, is what must be a fifteen foot long
desert diamondback rattlesnake, looking directly at him.

He stares at the snake in shock. He doesn't have the energy to get up and
run away. He doesn't even have the energy to crawl away. This is it, his
final resting place. No matter what happens, he's not going to be able to
move from this spot.

Well, at least dying of a bite from this monster should be quicker than
dying of thirst. He'll face his end like a man. He struggles to sit up a
little straighter. The snake keeps watching him. He lifts one hand and waves
it in the snake's direction, feebly. The snake watches the hand for a
moment, then goes back to watching the man, looking into his eyes.

Hmmm. Maybe the snake had no interest in biting him? It hadn't rattled yet -
that was a good sign. Maybe he wasn't going to die of snake bite after all.

He then remembers that he'd looked up when he'd reached the center here
because he thought he'd heard a voice. He was still very woozy - he was
likely to pass out soon, the sun still beat down on him even though he was
now on cool stone. He still didn't have anything to drink. But maybe he had
actually heard a voice. This stone didn't look natural. Nor did that white
post sticking up out of the stone. Someone had to have built this. Maybe
they were still nearby. Maybe that was who talked to him. Maybe this snake
was even their pet, and that's why it wasn't biting.

He tries to clear his throat to say, "Hello," but his throat is too dry. All
that comes out is a coughing or wheezing sound. There is no way he's going
to be able to talk without something to drink. He feels his pocket, and the
bottle with the wiper fluid is still there. He shakily pulls the bottle out,
almost losing his balance and falling on his back in the process. This isn't
good. He doesn't have much time left, by his reckoning, before he passes
out.

He gets the lid off of the bottle, manages to get the bottle to his lips,
and pours some of the fluid into his mouth. He sloshes it around, and then
swallows it. He coughs a little. His throat feels better. Maybe he can talk
now.

He tries again. Ignoring the snake, he turns to look around him, hoping to
spot the owner of this place, and croaks out, "Hello? Is there anyone here?"

He hears, from his side, "Greetings. What is it that you want?"

He turns his head, back towards the snake. That's where the sound had seemed
to come from. The only thing he can think of is that there must be a
speaker, hidden under the snake, or maybe built into that post. He decides
to try asking for help.

"Please," he croaks again, suddenly feeling dizzy, "I'd love to not be
thirsty any more. I've been a long time without water. Can you help me?"

Looking in the direction of the snake, hoping to see where the voice was
coming from this time, he is shocked to see the snake rear back, open its
mouth, and speak. He hears it say, as the dizziness overtakes him and he
falls forward, face first on the stone, "Very well. Coming up."

A piercing pain shoots through his shoulder. Suddenly he is awake. He sits
up and grabs his shoulder, wincing at the throbbing pain. He's momentarily
disoriented as he looks around, and then he remembers - the crawl across the
sand, the dark area of stone, the snake. He sees the snake, still wrapped
around the tilted white post, still looking at him.

He reaches up and feels his shoulder, where it hurts. It feels slightly wet.
He pulls his fingers away and looks at them - blood. He feels his shoulder
again - his shirt has what feels like two holes in it - two puncture holes -
they match up with the two aching spots of pain on his shoulder. He had been
bitten. By the snake.

"It'll feel better in a minute." He looks up - it's the snake talking. He
hadn't dreamed it. Suddenly he notices - he's not dizzy any more. And more
importantly, he's not thirsty any more - at all!

"Have I died? Is this the afterlife? Why are you biting me in the
afterlife?"

"Sorry about that, but I had to bite you," says the snake. "That's the way I
work. It all comes through the bite. Think of it as natural medicine."

"You bit me to help me? Why aren't I thirsty any more? Did you give me a
drink before you bit me? How did I drink enough while unconscious to not be
thirsty any more? I haven't had a drink for over two days. Well, except for
the windshield wiper fluid... hold it, how in the world does a snake talk?
Are you real? Are you some sort of Disney animation?"

"No," says the snake, "I'm real. As real as you or anyone is, anyway. I
didn't give you a drink. I bit you. That's how it works - it's what I do. I
bite. I don't have hands to give you a drink, even if I had water just
sitting around here."

The man sat stunned for a minute. Here he was, sitting in the middle of the
desert on some strange stone that should be hot but wasn't, talking to a
snake that could talk back and had just bitten him. And he felt better. Not
great - he was still starving and exhausted, but much better - he was no
longer thirsty. He had started to sweat again, but only slightly. He felt
hot, in this sun, but it was starting to get lower in the sky, and the cool
stone beneath him was a relief he could notice now that he was no longer
dying of thirst.

"I might suggest that we take care of that methanol you now have in your
system with the next request," continued the snake. "I can guess why you
drank it, but I'm not sure how much you drank, or how much methanol was left
in the wiper fluid. That stuff is nasty. It'll make you go blind in a day or
two, if you drank enough of it."

"Ummm, n-next request?" said the man. He put his hand back on his hurting
shoulder and backed away from the snake a little.

"That's the way it works. If you like, that is," explained the snake. "You
get three requests. Call them wishes, if you wish." The snake grinned at his
own joke, and the man drew back a little further from the show of fangs.

"But there are rules," the snake continued. "The first request is free. The
second requires an agreement of secrecy. The third requires the binding of
responsibility." The snake looks at the man seriously.

"By the way," the snake says suddenly, "my name is Nathan. Old Nathan,
Samuel used to call me. He gave me the name. Before that, most of the Bound
used to just call me 'Snake'. But that got old, and Samuel wouldn't stand
for it. He said that anything that could talk needed a name. He was big into
names. You can call me Nate, if you wish." Again, the snake grinned. "Sorry
if I don't offer to shake, but I think you can understand - my shake sounds
somewhat threatening." The snake give his rattle a little shake.

"Umm, my name is Jack," said the man, trying to absorb all of this. "Jack
Samson.

"Can I ask you a question?" Jack says suddenly. "What happened to the
poison...umm, in your bite. Why aren't I dying now? How did you do that?
What do you mean by that's how you work?"

"That's more than one question," grins Nate. "But I'll still try to answer
all of them. First, yes, you can ask me a question." The snake's grin gets
wider. "Second, the poison is in you. It changed you. You now no longer need
to drink. That's what you asked for. Or, well, technically, you asked to not
be thirsty any more - but 'any more' is such a vague term. I decided to make
it permanent - now, as long as you live, you shouldn't need to drink much at
all. Your body will conserve water very efficiently. You should be able to
get enough just from the food you eat - much like a creature of the desert.
You've been changed.

"For the third question," Nate continues, "you are still dying. Besides the
effects of that methanol in your system, you're a man - and men are mortal.
In your current state, I give you no more than about another 50 years.
Assuming you get out of this desert, alive, that is." Nate seemed vastly
amused at his own humor, and continued his wide grin.

"As for the fourth question," Nate said, looking more serious as far as Jack
could tell, as Jack was just now working on his ability to read
talking-snake emotions from snake facial features, "first you have to agree
to make a second request and become bound by the secrecy, or I can't tell
you."

"Wait," joked Jack, "isn't this where you say you could tell me, but you'd
have to kill me?"

"I thought that was implied." Nate continued to look serious.

"Ummm...yeah." Jack leaned back a little as he remembered again that he was
talking to a fifteen foot poisonous reptile with a reputation for having a
nasty temper. "So, what is this 'Bound by Secrecy' stuff, and can you really
stop the effects of the methanol?" Jack thought for a second. "And, what do
you mean methanol, anyway? I thought these days they use ethanol in wiper
fluid, and just denature it?"

"They may, I don't really know," said Nate. "I haven't gotten out in a
while. Maybe they do. All I know is that I smell methanol on your breath and
on that bottle in your pocket. And the blue color of the liquid when you
pulled it out to drink some let me guess that it was wiper fluid. I assume
that they still color wiper fluid blue?"

"Yeah, they do," said Jack.

"I figured," replied Nate. "As for being bound by secrecy - with the
fulfillment of your next request, you will be bound to say nothing about me,
this place, or any of the information I will tell you after that, when you
decide to go back out to your kind. You won't be allowed to talk about me,
write about me, use sign language, charades, or even act in a way that will
lead someone to guess correctly about me. You'll be bound to secrecy. Of
course, I'll also ask you to promise not to give me away, and as I'm
guessing that you're a man of your word, you'll never test the binding
anyway, so you won't notice." Nate said the last part with utter confidence.

Jack, who had always prided himself on being a man of his word, felt a
little nervous at this. "Ummm, hey, Nate, who are you? How did you know
that? Are you, umm, omniscient, or something?"

Well, Jack," said Nate sadly, "I can't tell you that, unless you make the
second request." Nate looked away for a minute, then looked back.

"Umm, well, ok," said Jack, "what is this about a second request? What can I
ask for? Are you allowed to tell me that?"

"Sure!" said Nate, brightening. "You're allowed to ask for changes. Changes
to yourself. They're like wishes, but they can only affect you. Oh, and
before you ask, I can't give you immortality. Or omniscience. Or
omnipresence, for that matter. Though I might be able to make you gaseous
and yet remain alive, and then you could spread through the atmosphere and
sort of be omnipresent. But what good would that be - you still wouldn't be
omniscient and thus still could only focus on one thing at a time. Not very
useful, at least in my opinion." Nate stopped when he realized that Jack was
staring at him.

"Well, anyway," continued Nate, "I'd probably suggest giving you permanent
good health. It would negate the methanol now in your system, you'd be
immune to most poisons and diseases, and you'd tend to live a very long
time, barring accident, of course. And you'll even have a tendency to
recover from accidents well. It always seemed like a good choice for a
request to me."

"Cure the methanol poisoning, huh?" said Jack. "And keep me healthy for a
long time? Hmmm. It doesn't sound bad at that. And it has to be a request
about a change to me? I can't ask to be rich, right? Because that's not
really a change to me?"

"Right," nodded Nate.

"Could I ask to be a genius and permanently healthy?" Jack asked, hopefully.

"That takes two requests, Jack."

"Yeah, I figured so," said Jack. "But I could ask to be a genius? I could
become the smartest scientist in the world? Or the best athlete?"

"Well, I could make you very smart," admitted Nate, "but that wouldn't
necessarily make you the best scientist in the world. Or, I could make you
very athletic, but it wouldn't necessarily make you the best athlete either.
You've heard the saying that 99% of genius is hard work? Well, there's some
truth to that. I can give you the talent, but I can't make you work hard. It
all depends on what you decide to do with it."

"Hmmm," said Jack. "Ok, I think I understand. And I get a third request,
after this one?"

"Maybe," said Nate, "it depends on what you decide then. There are more
rules for the third request that I can only tell you about after the second
request. You know how it goes." Nate looked like he'd shrug, if he had
shoulders.

"Ok, well, since I'd rather not be blind in a day or two, and permanent
health doesn't sound bad, then consider that my second request. Officially.
Do I need to sign in blood or something?"

"No," said Nate. "Just hold out your hand. Or heel." Nate grinned. "Or
whatever part you want me to bite. I have to bite you again. Like I said,
that's how it works - the poison, you know," Nate said apologetically.

Jack winced a little and felt his shoulder, where the last bite was. Hey, it
didn't hurt any more. Just like Nate had said. That made Jack feel better
about the biting business. But still, standing still while a fifteen foot
snake sunk it's fangs into you. Jack stood up. Ignoring how good it felt to
be able to stand again, and the hunger starting to gnaw at his stomach, Jack
tried to decide where he wanted to get bitten. Despite knowing that it
wouldn't hurt for long, Jack knew that this wasn't going to be easy.

"Hey, Jack," Nate suddenly said, looking past Jack towards the dunes behind
him, "is that someone else coming up over there?"

Jack spun around and looked. Who else could be out here in the middle of
nowhere? And did they bring food?

Wait a minute, there was nobody over there. What was Nate...

Jack let out a bellow as he felt two fangs sink into his rear end, through
his jeans...

Jack sat down carefully, favoring his more tender buttock. "I would have
decided, eventually, Nate. I was just thinking about it. You didn't have to
hoodwink me like that."

"I've been doing this a long time, Jack," said Nate, confidently. "You
humans have a hard time sitting still and letting a snake bite you -
especially one my size. And besides, admit it - it's only been a couple of
minutes and it already doesn't hurt any more, does it? That's because of the
health benefit with this one. I told you that you'd heal quickly now."

"Yeah, well, still," said Jack, "it's the principle of the thing. And nobody
likes being bitten in the butt! Couldn't you have gotten my calf or
something instead?"

"More meat in the typical human butt," replied Nate. "And less chance you
accidentally kick me or move at the last second."

"Yeah, right. So, tell me all of these wonderful secrets that I now qualify
to hear," answered Jack.

"Ok," said Nate. "Do you want to ask questions first, or do you want me to
just start talking?"

"Just talk," said Jack. "I'll sit here and try to not think about food."

"We could go try to rustle up some food for you first, if you like,"
answered Nate.

"Hey! You didn't tell me you had food around here, Nate!" Jack jumped up.
"What do we have? Am I in walking distance to town? Or can you magically
whip up food along with your other powers?" Jack was almost shouting with
excitement. His stomach had been growling for hours.

"I was thinking more like I could flush something out of its hole and bite
it for you, and you could skin it and eat it. Assuming you have a knife,
that is," replied Nate, with the grin that Jack was starting to get used to.

"Ugh," said Jack, sitting back down. "I think I'll pass. I can last a little
longer before I get desperate enough to eat desert rat, or whatever else it
is you find out here. And there's nothing to burn - I'd have to eat it raw.
No thanks. Just talk."

"Ok," replied Nate, still grinning. "But I'd better hurry, before you start
looking at me as food.

Nate reared back a little, looked around for a second, and then continued.
"You, Jack, are sitting in the middle of the Garden of Eden."

Jack looked around at the sand and dunes and then looked back at Nate
sceptically.

"Well, that's the best I can figure it, anyway, Jack," said Nate. "Stand up
and look at the symbol on the rock here." Nate gestured around the dark
stone they were both sitting on with his nose.

Jack stood up and looked. Carved into the stone in a bas-relief was a
representation of a large tree. The angled-pole that Nate was wrapped around
was coming out of the trunk of the tree, right below where the main branches
left the truck to reach out across the stone. It was very well done - it
looked more like a tree had been reduced to almost two dimensions and
embedded in the stone than it did like a carving.

Jack walked around and looked at the details in the fading light of the
setting sun. He wished he'd looked at it while the sun was higher in the
sky.

Wait! The sun was setting! That meant he was going to have to spend another
night out here! Arrrgh!

Jack looked out across the desert for a little bit, and then came back and
stood next to Nate. "In all the excitement, I almost forgot, Nate," said
Jack. "Which way is it back to town? And how far? I'm eventually going to
have to head back - I'm not sure I'll be able to survive by eating raw
desert critters for long. And even if I can, I'm not sure I'll want to."

"It's about 30 miles that way." Nate pointed, with the rattle on his tail
this time. As far as Jack could tell, it was a direction at right angles to
the way he'd been going when he was crawling here. "But that's 30 miles by
the way the crow flies. It's about 40 by the way a man walks. You should be
able to do it in about half a day with your improved endurance, if you head
out early tomorrow, Jack."

Jack looked out the way the snake had pointed for a few seconds more, and
then sat back down. It was getting dark. Not much he could do about heading
out right now. And besides, Nate was just about to get to the interesting
stuff. "Garden of Eden? As best as you can figure it?"

"Well, yeah, as best as I and Samuel could figure it anyway," said Nate. "He
figured that the story just got a little mixed up. You know, snake, in a
'tree', offering 'temptations', making bargains. That kind stuff. But he
could never quite figure out how the Hebrews found out about this spot from
across the ocean. He worried about that for a while."

"Garden of Eden, hunh?" said Jack. "How long have you been here, Nate?"

"No idea, really," replied Nate. "A long time. It never occurred to me to
count years, until recently, and by then, of course, it was too late. But I
do remember when this whole place was green, so I figure it's been thousands
of years, at least."

"So, are you the snake that tempted Eve?" said Jack.

"Beats me," said Nate. "Maybe. I can't remember if the first one of your
kind that I talked to was female or not, and I never got a name, but it
could have been. And I suppose she could have considered my offer to grant
requests a 'temptation', though I've rarely had refusals."

"Well, umm, how did you get here then? And why is that white pole stuck out
of the stone there?" asked Jack.

"Dad left me here. Or, I assume it was my dad. It was another snake - much
bigger than I was back then. I remember talking to him, but I don't remember
if it was in a language, or just kind of understanding what he wanted. But
one day, he brought me to this stone, told me about it, and asked me to do
something for him. I talked it over with him for a while, then agreed. I've
been here ever since.

"What is this place?" said Jack. "And what did he ask you to do?"

"Well, you see this pole here, sticking out of the stone?" Nate loosened his
coils around the tilted white pole and showed Jack where it descended into
the stone. The pole was tilted at about a 45 degree angle and seemed to
enter the stone in an eighteen inch slot cut into the stone. Jack leaned
over and looked. The slot was dark and the pole went down into it as far as
Jack could see in the dim light. Jack reached out to touch the pole, but
Nate was suddenly there in the way.

"You can't touch that yet, Jack," said Nate.

"Why not?" asked Jack.

"I haven't explained it to you yet," replied Nate.

"Well, it kinda looks like a lever or something," said Jack. "You'd push it
that way, and it would move in the slot."

"Yep, that's what it is," replied Nate.

"What does it do?" asked Jack. "End the world?"

"Oh, no," said Nate. "Nothing that drastic. It just ends humanity. I call it
'The Lever of Doom'." For the last few words Nate had used a deeper, ringing
voice. He tried to look serious for a few seconds, and then gave up and
grinned.

Jack was initially startled by Nate's pronouncement, but when Nate grinned
Jack laughed. "Ha! You almost had me fooled for a second there. What does it
really do?"

"Oh, it really ends humanity, like I said," smirked Nate. "I just thought
the voice I used was funny, didn't you?"

Nate continued to grin.

"A lever to end humanity?" asked Jack. "What in the world is that for? Why
would anyone need to end humanity?"

"Well," replied Nate, "I get the idea that maybe humanity was an experiment.
Or maybe the Big Guy just thought, that if humanity started going really
bad, there should be a way to end it. I'm not really sure. All I know are
the rules, and the guesses that Samuel and I had about why it's here. I
didn't think to ask back when I started here."

"Rules? What rules?" asked Jack.

"The rules are that I can't tell anybody about it or let them touch it
unless they agree to be bound to secrecy by a bite. And that only one human
can be bound in that way at a time. That's it." explained Nate.

Jack looked somewhat shocked. "You mean that I could pull the lever now?
You'd let me end humanity?"

"Yep," replied Nate, "if you want to." Nate looked at Jack carefully. "Do
you want to, Jack?"

"Umm, no." said Jack, stepping a little further back from the lever. "Why in
the world would anyone want to end humanity? It'd take a psychotic to want
that! Or worse, a suicidal psychotic, because it would kill him too,
wouldn't it?"

"Yep," replied Nate, "being as he'd be human too."

"Has anyone ever seriously considered it?" asked Nate. "Any of those bound
to secrecy, that is?"

"Well, of course, I think they've all seriously considered it at one time or
another. Being given that kind of responsibility makes you sit down and
think, or so I'm told. Samuel considered it several times. He'd often get
disgusted with humanity, come out here, and just hold the lever for a while.
But he never pulled it. Or you wouldn't be here." Nate grinned some more.

Jack sat down, well back from the lever. He looked thoughtful and puzzled at
the same time. After a bit, he said, "So this makes me the Judge of
humanity? I get to decide whether they keep going or just end? Me?"

"That seems to be it," agreed Nate.

"What kind of criteria do I use to decide?" said Jack. "How do I make this
decision? Am I supposed to decide if they're good? Or too many of them are
bad? Or that they're going the wrong way? Is there a set of rules for that?"

"Nope," replied Nate. "You pretty much just have to decide on your own. It's
up to you, however you want to decide it. I guess that you're just supposed
to know."

"But what if I get mad at someone? Or some girl dumps me and I feel
horrible? Couldn't I make a mistake? How do I know that I won't screw up?"
protested Jack.

Nate gave his kind of snake-like shrug again. "You don't. You just have to
try your best, Jack."

Jack sat there for a while, staring off into the desert that was rapidly
getting dark, chewing on a fingernail.

Suddenly, Jack turned around and looked at the snake. "Nate, was Samuel the
one bound to this before me?"

"Yep," replied Nate. "He was a good guy. Talked to me a lot. Taught me to
read and brought me books. I think I still have a good pile of them buried
in the sand around here somewhere. I still miss him. He died a few months
ago."

"Sounds like a good guy," agreed Jack. "How did he handle this, when you
first told him. What did he do?"

"Well," said Nate, "he sat down for a while, thought about it for a bit, and
then asked me some questions, much like you're doing."

"What did he ask you, if you're allowed to tell me?" asked Jack.

"He asked me about the third request," replied Nate.

"Aha!" It was Jack's turn to grin. "And what did you tell him?"

"I told him the rules for the third request. That to get the third request
you have to agree to this whole thing. That if it ever comes to the point
that you really think that humanity should be ended, that you'll come here
and end it. You won't avoid it, and you won't wimp out." Nate looked serious
again. "And you'll be bound to do it too, Jack."

"Hmmm." Jack looked back out into the darkness for a while.

Nate watched him, waiting.

"Nate," continued Jack, quietly, eventually. "What did Samuel ask for with
his third request?"

Nate sounded like he was grinning again as he replied, also quietly,
"Wisdom, Jack. He asked for wisdom. As much as I could give him."

"Ok," said Jack, suddenly, standing up and facing away from Nate, "give it
to me.

Nate looked at Jack's backside. "Give you what, Jack?"

"Give me that wisdom. The same stuff that Samuel asked for. If it helped
him, maybe it'll help me too." Jack turned his head to look back over his
shoulder at Nate. "It did help him, right?"

"He said it did," replied Nate. "But he seemed a little quieter afterward.
Like he had a lot to think about."

"Well, yeah, I can see that," said Jack. "So, give it to me." Jack turned to
face away from Nate again, bent over slightly and tensed up.

Nate watched Jack tense up with a little exasperation. If he bit Jack now,
Jack would likely jump out of his skin and maybe hurt them both.

"You remember that you'll be bound to destroy humanity if it ever looks like
it needs it, right Jack?" asked Nate, shifting position.

"Yeah, yeah, I got that," replied Jack, eyes squeezed tightly shut and body
tense, not noticing the change in direction of Nate's voice.

"And," continued Nate, from his new position, "do you remember that you'll
turn bright purple, and grow big horns and extra eyes?"

"Yeah, yeah...Hey, wait a minute!" said Jack, opening his eyes,
straightening up and turning around. "Purple?!" He didn't see Nate there.
With the moonlight Jack could see that the lever extended up from its slot
in the rock without the snake wrapped around it.

Jack heard, from behind him, Nate's "Just Kidding!" right before he felt the
now familiar piercing pain, this time in the other buttock.

Jack sat on the edge of the dark stone in the rapidly cooling air, his feet
extending out into the sand. He stared out into the darkness, listening to
the wind stir the sand, occasionally rubbing his butt where he'd been
recently bitten.

Nate had left for a little while, had come back with a desert-rodent-shaped
bulge somewhere in his middle, and was now wrapped back around the lever,
his tongue flicking out into the desert night's air the only sign that he
was still awake.

Occasionally Jack, with his toes absentmindedly digging in the sand while he
thought, would ask Nate a question without turning around.

"Nate, do accidents count?"

Nate lifted his head a little bit. "What do you mean, Jack?"

Jack tilted his head back like he was looking at the stars. "You know,
accidents. If I accidentally fall on the lever, without meaning to, does
that still wipe out humanity?"

"Yeah, I'm pretty sure it does, Jack. I'd suggest you be careful about that
if you start feeling wobbly," said Nate with some amusement.

A little later - "Does it have to be me that pulls the lever?" asked Jack.

"That's the rule, Jack. Nobody else can pull it," answered Nate.

"No," Jack shook his head, "I meant does it have to be my hand? Could I pull
the lever with a rope tied around it? Or push it with a stick? Or throw a
rock?"

"Yes, those should work," replied Nate. "Though I'm not sure how complicated
you could get. Samuel thought about trying to build some kind of remote
control for it once, but gave it up. Everything he'd build would be gone by
the next sunrise, if it was touching the stone, or over it. I told him that
in the past others that had been bound had tried to bury the lever so they
wouldn't be tempted to pull it, but every time the stones or sand or
whatever had disappeared."

"Wow," said Jack, "Cool." Jack leaned back until only his elbows kept him
off of the stone and looked up into the sky.

"Nate, how long did Samuel live? One of his wishes was for health too,
right?" asked Jack.

"Yes," replied Nate, "it was. He lived 167 years, Jack."

"Wow, 167 years. That's almost 140 more years I'll live if I live as long.
Do you know what he died of, Nate?"

"He died of getting tired of living, Jack," Nate said, sounding somewhat
sad.

Jack turned his head to look at Nate in the starlight.

Nate looked back. "Samuel knew he wasn't going to be able to stay in
society. He figured that they'd eventually see him still alive and start
questioning it, so he decided that he'd have to disappear after a while. He
faked his death once, but changed his mind - he decided it was too early and
he could stay for a little longer. He wasn't very fond of mankind, but he
liked the attention. Most of the time, anyway.

"His daughter and then his wife dying almost did him in though. He didn't
stay in society much longer after that. He eventually came out here to spend
time talking to me and thinking about pulling the lever. A few months ago he
told me he'd had enough. It was his time."

"And then he just died?" asked Jack.

Nate shook his head a little. "He made his forth request, Jack. There's only
one thing you can ask for the fourth request. The last bite.

After a bit Nate continued, "He told me that he was tired, that it was his
time. He reassured me that someone new would show up soon, like they always
had.

After another pause, Nate finished, "Samuel's body disappeared off the stone
with the sunrise."

Jack lay back down and looked at the sky, leaving Nate alone with his
memories. It was a long time until Jack's breathing evened out into sleep.

Jack woke with the sunrise the next morning. He was a little chilled with
the morning desert air, but overall was feeling pretty good. Well, except
that his stomach was grumbling and he wasn't willing to eat raw desert rat.

So, after getting directions to town from Nate, making sure he knew how to
get back, and reassuring Nate that he'd be back soon, Jack started the long
walk back to town. With his new health and Nate's good directions, he made
it back easily.

Jack caught a bus back to the city, and showed up for work the next day,
little worse for the wear and with a story about getting lost in the desert
and walking back out. Within a couple of days Jack had talked a friend with
a tow truck into going back out into the desert with him to fetch the SUV.
They found it after a couple of hours of searching and towed it back without
incident. Jack was careful not to even look in the direction of Nate's
lever, though their path back didn't come within sight of it.

Before the next weekend, Jack had gone to a couple of stores, including a
book store, and had gotten his SUV back from the mechanic, with a warning to
avoid any more joyriding in the desert. On Saturday, Jack headed back to see
Nate.

Jack parked a little way out of the small town near Nate, loaded up his new
backpack with camping gear and the things he was bringing for Nate, and then
started walking. He figured that walking would leave the least trail, and he
knew that while not many people camped in the desert, it wasn't unheard of,
and shouldn't really raise suspicions.

Jack had brought more books for Nate - recent books, magazines, newspapers.
Some things that would catch Nate up with what was happening in the world,
others that were just good books to read. He spent the weekend with Nate,
and then headed out again, telling Nate that he'd be back again soon, but
that he had things to do first.

Over four months later Jack was back to see Nate again. This time he brought
a laptop with him - a specially modified laptop. It had a solar recharger,
special filters and seals to keep out the sand, a satellite link-up, and a
special keyboard and joystick that Jack hoped that a fifteen-foot
rattlesnake would be able to use. And, it had been hacked to not give out
its location to the satellite.

After that Jack could e-mail Nate to keep in touch, but still visited him
fairly regularly - at least once or twice a year.

After the first year, Jack quit his job. For some reason, with the wisdom he
'd been given, and the knowledge that he could live for over 150 years,
working in a nine to five job for someone else didn't seem that worthwhile
any more. Jack went back to school.

Eventually, Jack started writing. Perhaps because of the wisdom, or perhaps
because of his new perspective, he wrote well. People liked what he wrote,
and he became well known for it. After a time, Jack bought an RV and started
traveling around the country for book signings and readings.

But, he still remembered to drop by and visit Nate occasionally.

On one of the visits Nate seemed quieter than usual. Not that Nate had been
a fountain of joy lately. Jack's best guess was that Nate was still missing
Samuel, and though Jack had tried, he still hadn't been able to replace
Samuel in Nate's eyes. Nate had been getting quieter each visit. But on this
visit Nate didn't even speak when Jack walked up to the lever. He nodded at
Jack, and then went back to staring into the desert. Jack, respecting Nate's
silence, sat down and waited.

After a few minutes, Nate spoke. "Jack, I have someone to introduce you to."

Jack looked surprised. "Someone to introduce me to?" Jack looked around, and then looked carefully back at Nate. "This something to do with the Big Guy?

"No, no," replied Nate. "This is more personal. I want you to meet my son."
Nate looked over at the nearest sand dune. "Sammy!"

Jack watched as a four foot long desert rattlesnake crawled from behind the
dune and up to the stone base of the lever.

"Yo, Jack," said the new, much smaller snake.

"Yo, Sammy" replied Jack. Jack looked at Nate. "Named after Samuel, I
assume?"

Nate nodded. "Jack, I've got a favor to ask you. Could you show Sammy around
for me?" Nate unwrapped himself from the lever and slithered over to the
edge of the stone and looked across the sands. "When Samuel first told me
about the world, and brought me books and pictures, I wished that I could go see it. I wanted to see the great forests, the canyons, the cities, even the
other deserts, to see if they felt and smelled the same. I want my son to
have that chance - to see the world. Before he becomes bound here like I have been.

"He's seen it in pictures, over the computer that you brought me. But I hear that it's not the same. That being there is different. I want him to have
that. Think you can do that for me, Jack?"

Jack nodded. This was obviously very important to Nate, so Jack didn't even
joke about taking a talking rattlesnake out to see the world. "Yeah, I can
do that for you, Nate. Is that all you need?" Jack could sense that was
something more.

Nate looked at Sammy. Sammy looked back at Nate for a second and then said,
"Oh, yeah. Ummm, I've gotta go pack. Back in a little bit Jack. Nice to meet
ya!" Sammy slithered back over the dune and out of sight.

Nate watched Sammy disappear and then looked back at Jack. "Jack, this is my
first son. My first offspring through all the years. You don't even want to
know what it took for me to find a mate." Nate grinned to himself. "But
anyway, I had a son for a reason. I'm tired. I'm ready for it to be over. I
needed a replacement."

Jack considered this for a minute. "So, you're ready to come see the world,
and you wanted him to watch the lever while you were gone?"

Nate shook his head. "No, Jack - you're a better guesser than that. You've
already figured out - I'm bound here - there's only one way for me to leave
here. And I'm ready. It's my time to die."

Jack looked more closely at Nate. He could tell Nate had thought about
this - probably for quite a while. Jack had trouble imagining what it would
be like to be as old as Nate, but Jack could already tell that in another
hundred or two hundred years, he might be getting tired of life himself.
Jack could understand Samuel's decision, and now Nate's. So, all Jack said
was, "What do you want me to do?"

Nate nodded. "Thanks, Jack. I only want two things. One - show Sammy around
the world - let him get his fill of it, until he's ready to come back here
and take over. Two - give me the fourth request.

"I can't just decide to die, not any more than you can. I won't even die of
old age like you eventually will, even though it'll be a long time from now.
I need to be killed. Once Sammy is back here, ready to take over, I'll be
able to die. And I need you to kill me.

"I've even thought about how. Poisons and other drugs won't work on me. And
I've seen pictures of snakes that were shot - some of them live for days, so
that's out too. So, I want you to bring back a sword.

Nate turned away to look back to the dune that Sammy had gone behind. "I'd
say an axe, but that's somewhat undignified - putting my head on the ground
or a chopping block like that. No, I like a sword. A time-honored way of
going out. A dignified way to die. And, most importantly, it should work,
even on me.

"You willing to do that for me, Jack?" Nate turned back to look at Jack.

"Yeah, Nate," replied Jack solemnly, "I think I can handle that."

Nate nodded. "Good!" He turned back toward the dune and shouted, "Sammy!
Jack's about ready to leave!" Then quietly, "Thanks, Jack."

Jack didn't have anything to say to that, so he waited for Sammy to make it
back to the lever, nodded to him, nodded a final time to Nate, and then
headed into the desert with Sammy following.
Over the next several years Sammy and Jack kept in touch with Nate through
e-mail as they went about their adventures. They made a goal of visiting
every country in the world, and did a respectable job of it. Sammy had a
natural gift for languages, as Jack expected he would, and even ended up
acting as a translator for Jack in a few of the countries. Jack managed to
keep the talking rattlesnake hidden, even so, and by the time they were
nearing the end of their tour of countries, Sammy had only been spotted a
few times. While there were several people that had seen enough to startle
them greatly, nobody had enough evidence to prove anything, and while a few
wild rumors and storied followed Jack and Sammy around, nothing ever hit the
newspapers or the public in general.

When they finished the tour of countries, Jack suggested that they try some
undersea diving. They did. And spelunking. They did that too. Sammy finally
drew the line at visiting Antarctica. He'd come to realize that Jack was
stalling. After talking to his Dad about it over e-mail, he figured out that
Jack probably didn't want to have to kill Nate. Nate told Sammy that humans
could be squeamish about killing friends and acquaintances.

So, Sammy eventually put his tail down (as he didn't have a foot) and told
Jack that it was time - he was ready to go back and take up his duties from
his dad. Jack, delayed it a little more by insisting that they go back to
Japan and buy an appropriate sword. He even stretched it a little more by
getting lessons in how to use the sword. But, eventually, he'd learned as
much as he was likely to without dedicating his life to it, and was
definitely competent enough to take the head off of a snake. It was time to
head back and see Nate.

When they got back to the US, Jack got the old RV out of storage where he
and Sammy had left it after their tour of the fifty states, he loaded up
Sammy and the sword, and they headed for the desert.

When they got to the small town that Jack had been trying to find those
years ago when he'd met Nate, Jack was in a funk. He didn't really feel like
walking all of the way out there. Not only that, but he'd forgotten to
figure the travel time correctly, and it was late afternoon. They'd either
have to spend the night in town and walk out tomorrow, or walk in the dark.

As Jack was afraid that if he waited one more night he might lose his
resolve, he decided that he'd go ahead and drive the RV out there. It was
only going to be this once, and Jack would go back and cover the tracks
afterward. They ought to be able to make it out there by nightfall if they
drove, and then they could get it over tonight.

Jack told Sammy to e-mail Nate that they were coming as he drove out of
sight of the town on the road. They then pulled off the road and headed out
into the desert.

Everything went well, until they got to the sand dunes. Jack had been
nursing the RV along the whole time, over the rocks, through the creek beds,
revving the engine the few times they almost got stuck. When they came to
the dunes, Jack didn't really think about it, he just downshifted and headed
up the first one. By the third dune, Jack started to regret that he'd
decided to try driving on the sand. The RV was fishtailling and losing
traction. Jack was having to work it up each dune slowly and was trying to
keep from losing control each time they came over the top and slid down the
other side. Sammy had come up to sit in the passenger seat, coiled up and
laughing at Jack's driving.

As they came over the top of the fourth dune, the biggest one yet, Jack saw
that this was the final dune - the stone, the lever, and somewhere Nate,
waited below. Jack put on the brakes, but he'd gone a little too far. The RV
started slipping down the other side.

Jack tried turning the wheel, but he didn't have enough traction. He pumped
the brakes - no response. They started sliding down the hill, faster and
faster.

Jack felt a shock go through him as he suddenly realized that they were
heading for the lever. He looked down - the RV was directly on course for
it. If Jack didn't do something, the RV would hit it. He was about to end
humanity.

Jack steered more frantically, trying to get traction. It still wasn't
working. The dune was too steep, and the sand too loose. In a split second,
Jack realized that his only chance would be once he hit the stone around the
lever - he should have traction on the stone for just a second before he hit
the lever - he wouldn't have time to stop, but he should be able to steer
away.

Jack took a better grip on the steering wheel and tried to turn the RV a
little bit - every little bit would help. He'd have to time his turn just
right.

The RV got to the bottom of the dune, sliding at an amazing speed in the
sand. Just before they reached the stone Jack looked across it to check that
they were still heading for the lever. They were. But Jack noticed something
else that he hadn't seen from the top of the dune. Nate wasn't wrapped
around the lever. He was off to the side of the lever, but still on the
stone, waiting for them. The problem was, he was waiting on the same side of
the lever that Jack had picked to steer towards to avoid the lever. The RV
was already starting to drift that way a little in its mad rush across the
sand and there was no way that Jack was going to be able to go around the
lever to the other side.

Jack had an instant of realization. He was either going to have to hit the
lever, or run over Nate. He glanced over at Sammy and saw that Sammy
realized the same thing.

Jack took a firmer grip on the steering wheel as the RV ran up on the stone.
Shouting to Sammy as he pulled the steering wheel, "BETTER NATE THAN LEVER," he ran over the snake.

THE END​* * * *

* * * *

* * * *

* * * *​PLEASE READ:​This joke was also a personality profile test...

It was the subject of a recent Educational Psychology Master's Thesis, soon to be published, which investigated the way that someone responds to a webpage such as this correlates to certain personality tendencies. 

The research confirmed a statistically significant correlation which strongly suggests a dependably predictive positive relationship between how a person responds to this page and certain aspects of his or her psychological profile. Thus, it is called the Personality Profile Assessment Test Hypothesis.

While the actual results looked at several complex factors, and depended heavily on questionnaires filled out by volunteers upon completion of their experience, I will simplify the results by discussing three main groups and their profiles. While these profiles may not be exactly fitting of each person within each group, they do strongly suggest a statistically significant likelihood of profile similarity.



11% of those who see this page take their time, enjoying the joke as they read it, enjoying the build up to the punch line, and even if the punch line itself wasn’t particularly humorous, they tended to enjoy the process.



56% begin scroll down to the punch line either before starting to read the joke or within a short period of time- usually 20 seconds or less. The vast majority of this group choose not to read the joke.


33% read at least 1/3 of the joke, with the intention of reading it all, but then begin to question their decision and the investment of time they are making. They go back and forth between deciding to continuing or to skip to the end (this vacillating may be unconscious at the time, and happen in a matter of moments). The vast majority in this group give up before finishing ½ of the joke, and scroll to the end.

People in the first group, who read the entire joke, tend to enjoy the journey of life, and take their time as they move towards a goal. When traveling, they tend to thoroughly enjoy the process, and are not uptight or stressed about single-mindedly getting to their destination. They also tend to be very attentive, patient and long lasting lovers, and enjoy intimacy and physical connectivity whether or not it is carried to completion.

Those in the second group, who scroll to the end before reading more than a few sentences of the joke, tend to avoid surprises and the unknown. They prefer to have a regular schedule and not to step out of their routine. They tend to be efficient, but are often lacking in enjoyment, spontaneity and passion. They tend to be less patient and more interested in the destination than the journey. When on a trip, they tend to focus on getting where they are going, rather than enjoying the process. During intimacy, they tend to not be able to enjoy it unless they are certain it will be taken to completion. The idea of just “playing around” a while, engaging in physical intimacy without the promise of full completion is, rather than simply enjoyable and connective, considered to be “cruel” and a “teasing” and is met with resentment. This group’s ability to enjoy depends largely on their need to know what is going to happen. They tend to be more self-focused lovers, and tend not to last very long in satisfying the other partner if their own satisfaction has happened or is within easy reach. 

The third group, who decided not to read the entire joke after reading a third or more of it, tend to be commitment-phobic and lack the ability to move forward to completion when things become challenging. They are often procrastinators and frequently give up on tasks when they become more difficult. They tend to prefer to have big dreams than act on them in the real, challenging world. A significantly higher percentage of this group had Cesarean birth, and may not have had the benefit of that early experience of struggle and effort being rewarded with accomplishment. This group tends to not take big vacations which would take more effort to plan and implement, and tends to stay close to home or even stay home during time off. Promotions and career moves which are within reach but still require some effort and focus are frequently not fully tried for, although the perception will be they were passed up. In intimate relationships, this group tends to start out romantic and passionate, but it quickly fades and is replaced by lackadaisicalness and indifference, characterized in part by a sense of feeling it is not worth the effort to continue having a passionate, energized and complete experience during intimacy. There is a tendency to “peter out” both in intimacy and in other aspects of life, and to take the easier road, even if it leads to a less fulfilling life.

* * * *​Disclaimer: This summary of the thesis results is not intended in any way to offer advice or therapy, nor is it intended to infer anything about whether anyone reading this page does or does not fit the personality profiles described.

* * * *​








This ends the longest joke in the world. (More than 42 meters long, top to bottom).


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

8


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

4


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

9


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Master slacker said:


> The Longest Joke in the World
> 
> * * *
> 
> Lost in the Desert
> ​
> 
> So, there's a man crawling through the desert.
> 
> He'd decided to try his SUV in a little bit of cross-country travel, had great fun zooming over the badlands and through the sand, got lost, hit a big rock, and then he couldn't get it started again. There were no cell phone towers anywhere near, so his cell phone was useless. He had no family, his parents had died a few years before in an auto accident, and his few friends had no idea he was out here.
> 
> He stayed with the car for a day or so, but his one bottle of water ran out
> 
> and he was getting thirsty. He thought maybe he knew the direction back, now that he'd paid attention to the sun and thought he'd figured out which way was north, so he decided to start walking. He figured he only had to go about 30 miles or so and he'd be back to the small town he'd gotten gas in last.
> 
> He thinks about walking at night to avoid the heat and sun, but based upon
> 
> how dark it actually was the night before, and given that he has no flashlight, he's afraid that he'll break a leg or step on a rattlesnake. So,
> 
> he puts on some sun block, puts the rest in his pocket for reapplication
> 
> later, brings an umbrella he'd had in the back of the SUV with him to give
> 
> him a little shade, pours the windshield wiper fluid into his water bottle
> 
> in case he gets that desperate, brings his pocket knife in case he finds a cactus that looks like it might have water in it, and heads out in the
> 
> direction he thinks is right.
> 
> He walks for the entire day. By the end of the day he's really thirsty. He's
> 
> been sweating all day, and his lips are starting to crack. He's reapplied the sunblock twice, and tried to stay under the umbrella, but he still feels sunburned. The windshield wiper fluid sloshing in the bottle in his pocket is really getting tempting now. He knows that it's mainly water and some ethanol and coloring, but he also knows that they add some kind of poison to it to keep people from drinking it. He wonders what the poison is, and
> 
> whether the poison would be worse than dying of thirst.
> 
> He pushes on, trying to get to that small town before dark.
> 
> By the end of the day he starts getting worried. He figures he's been walking at least 3 miles an hour, according to his watch for over 10 hours. That means that if his estimate was right that he should be close to the
> 
> town. But he doesn't recognize any of this. He had to cross a dry creek bed a mile or two back, and he doesn't remember coming through it in the SUV. He figures that maybe he got his direction off just a little and that the dry creek bed was just off to one side of his path. He tells himself that he's close, and that after dark he'll start seeing the town lights over one of these hills, and that'll be all he needs.
> 
> As it gets dim enough that he starts stumbling over small rocks and things,
> 
> he finds a spot and sits down to wait for full dark and the town lights.
> 
> Full dark comes before he knows it. He must have dozed off. He stands back
> 
> up and turns all the way around. He sees nothing but stars.
> 
> He wakes up the next morning feeling absolutely lousy. His eyes are gummy and his mouth and nose feel like they're full of sand. He so thirsty that he can't even swallow. He barely got any sleep because it was so cold. He'd forgotten how cold it got at night in the desert and hadn't noticed it the night before because he'd been in his car.
> 
> He knows the Rule of Threes - three minutes without air, three days without water, three weeks without food - then you die. Some people can make it a little longer, in the best situations. But the desert heat and having to walk and sweat isn't the best situation to be without water. He figures, unless he finds water, this is his last day.
> 
> He rinses his mouth out with a little of the windshield wiper fluid. He waits a while after spitting that little bit out, to see if his mouth goes numb, or he feels dizzy or something. Has his mouth gone numb? Is it just in
> 
> his mind? He's not sure. He'll go a little farther, and if he still doesn't
> 
> find water, he'll try drinking some of the fluid.
> 
> Then he has to face his next, harder question - which way does he go from here? Does he keep walking the same way he was yesterday (assuming that he still knows which way that is), or does he try a new direction? He has no idea what to do.
> 
> Looking at the hills and dunes around him, he thinks he knows the direction he was heading before. Just going by a feeling, he points himself somewhat to the left of that, and starts walking.
> 
> As he walks, the day starts heating up. The desert, too cold just a couple of hours before, soon becomes an oven again. He sweats a little at first, and then stops. He starts getting worried at that - when you stop sweating he knows that means you're in trouble - usually right before heat stroke.
> 
> He decides that it's time to try the windshield wiper fluid. He can't wait
> 
> any longer - if he passes out, he's dead. He stops in the shade of a large
> 
> rock, takes the bottle out, opens it, and takes a mouthful. He slowly
> 
> swallows it, making it last as long as he can. It feels so good in his dry
> 
> and cracked throat that he doesn't even care about the nasty taste. He takes
> 
> another mouthful, and makes it last too. Slowly, he drinks half the bottle.
> 
> He figures that since he's drinking it, he might as well drink enough to
> 
> make some difference and keep himself from passing out.
> 
> He's quit worrying about the denaturing of the wiper fluid. If it kills him,
> 
> it kills him - if he didn't drink it, he'd die anyway. Besides, he's pretty
> 
> sure that whatever substance they denature the fluid with is just designed to make you sick - their way of keeping winos from buying cheap wiper fluid for the ethanol content. He can handle throwing up, if it comes to that.
> 
> He walks. He walks in the hot, dry, windless desert. Sand, rocks, hills,
> 
> dunes, the occasional scrawny cactus or dried bush. No sign of water.
> 
> Sometimes he'll see a little movement to one side or the other, but whatever moved is usually gone before he can focus his eyes on it. Probably birds, lizards, or mice. Maybe snakes, though they usually move more at night. He's careful to stay away from the movements.
> 
> After a while, he begins to stagger. He's not sure if it's fatigue, heat
> 
> stroke finally catching him, or maybe he was wrong and the denaturing of the wiper fluid was worse than he thought. He tries to steady himself, and keep going.
> 
> After more walking, he comes to a large stretch of sand. This is good! He
> 
> knows he passed over a stretch of sand in the SUV - he remembers doing
> 
> donuts in it. Or at least he thinks he remembers it - he's getting woozy
> 
> enough and tired enough that he's not sure what he remembers any more or if
> 
> he's hallucinating. But he thinks he remembers it. So he heads off into it,
> 
> trying to get to the other side, hoping that it gets him closer to the town.
> 
> He was heading for a town, wasn't he? He thinks he was. He isn't sure any more. He's not even sure how long he's been walking any more. Is it still morning? Or has it moved into afternoon and the sun is going down again? It must be afternoon - it seems like it's been too long since he started out.
> 
> He walks through the sand.
> 
> After a while, he comes to a big dune in the sand. This is bad. He doesn't
> 
> remember any dunes when driving over the sand in his SUV. Or at least he
> 
> doesn't think he remembers any. This is bad.
> 
> But, he has no other direction to go. Too late to turn back now. He figures
> 
> that he'll get to the top of the dune and see if he can see anything from
> 
> there that helps him find the town. He keeps going up the dune.
> 
> Halfway up, he slips in the bad footing of the sand for the second or third
> 
> time, and falls to his knees. He doesn't feel like getting back up - he'll
> 
> just fall down again. So, he keeps going up the dune on his hand and knees.
> 
> While crawling, if his throat weren't so dry, he'd laugh. He's finally
> 
> gotten to the hackneyed image of a man lost in the desert - crawling through
> 
> the sand on his hands and knees. If would be the perfect image, he imagines, if only his clothes were more ragged. The people crawling through the desert
> 
> in the cartoons always had ragged clothes. But his have lasted without any
> 
> rips so far. Somebody will probably find his dessicated corpse half buried in the sand years from now, and his clothes will still be in fine shape -
> 
> shake the sand out, and a good wash, and they'd be wearable again. He wishes his throat were wet enough to laugh. He coughs a little instead, and it hurts.
> 
> He finally makes it to the top of the sand dune. Now that he's at the top,
> 
> he struggles a little, but manages to stand up and look around. All he sees
> 
> is sand. Sand, and more sand. Behind him, about a mile away, he thinks he
> 
> sees the rocky ground he left to head into this sand. Ahead of him, more
> 
> dunes, more sand. This isn't where he drove his SUV. This is Hell. Or close enough.
> 
> Again, he doesn't know what to do. He decides to drink the rest of the wiper
> 
> fluid while figuring it out. He takes out the bottle, and is removing the
> 
> cap, when he glances to the side and sees something. Something in the sand. At the bottom of the dune, off to the side, he sees something strange. It's a flat area, in the sand. He stops taking the cap of the bottle off, and tries to look closer. The area seems to be circular. And it's dark - darker than the sand. And, there seems to be something in the middle of it, but he can't tell what it is. He looks as hard as he can, and still can tell from
> 
> here. He's going to have to go down there and look.
> 
> He puts the bottle back in his pocket, and starts to stumble down the dune.
> 
> After a few steps, he realizes that he's in trouble - he's not going to be able to keep his balance. After a couple of more sliding, tottering steps, he falls and starts to roll down the dune. The sand it so hot when his body hits it that for a minute he thinks he's caught fire on the way down - like a movie car wreck flashing into flames as it goes over the cliff, before it ever even hits the ground. He closes his eyes and mouth, covers his face with his hands, and waits to stop rolling.
> 
> He stops, at the bottom of the dune. After a minute or two, he finds enough
> 
> energy to try to sit up and get the sand out of his face and clothes. When
> 
> he clears his eyes enough, he looks around to make sure that the dark spot
> 
> in the sand it still there and he hadn't just imagined it.
> 
> So, seeing the large, flat, dark spot on the sand is still there, he begins
> 
> to crawl towards it. He'd get up and walk towards it, but he doesn't seem to
> 
> have the energy to get up and walk right now. He must be in the final stages
> 
> of dehydration he figures, as he crawls. If this place in the sand doesn't
> 
> have water, he'll likely never make it anywhere else. This is his last
> 
> chance.
> 
> He gets closer and closer, but still can't see what's in the middle of the
> 
> dark area. His eyes won't quite focus any more for some reason. And lifting
> 
> his head up to look takes so much effort that he gives up trying. He just
> 
> keeps crawling.
> 
> Finally, he reaches the area he'd seen from the dune. It takes him a minute of crawling on it before he realizes that he's no longer on sand - he's now crawling on some kind of dark stone. Stone with some kind of marking on it - a pattern cut into the stone. He's too tired to stand up and try to see what the pattern is - so he just keeps crawling. He crawls towards the center,
> 
> where his blurry eyes still see something in the middle of the dark stone
> 
> area.
> 
> His mind, detached in a strange way, notes that either his hands and knees are so burnt by the sand that they no longer feel pain, or that this dark
> 
> stone, in the middle of a burning desert with a pounding, punishing sun
> 
> overhead, doesn't seem to be hot. It almost feels cool. He considers lying
> 
> down on the nice cool surface.
> 
> Cool, dark stone. Not a good sign. He must be hallucinating this. He's
> 
> probably in the middle of a patch of sand, already lying face down and
> 
> dying, and just imagining this whole thing. A desert mirage. Soon the
> 
> beautiful women carrying pitchers of water will come up and start giving him
> 
> a drink. Then he'll know he's gone.
> 
> He decides against laying down on the cool stone. If he's going to die here
> 
> in the middle of this hallucination, he at least wants to see what's in the
> 
> center before he goes. He keeps crawling.
> 
> It's the third time that he hears the voice before he realizes what he's
> 
> hearing. He would swear that someone just said, "Greetings, traveler. You do
> 
> not look well. Do you hear me?"
> 
> He stops crawling. He tries to look up from where he is on his hands and
> 
> knees, but it's too much effort to lift his head. So he tries something
> 
> different - he leans back and tries to sit up on the stone. After a few
> 
> seconds, he catches his balance, avoids falling on his face, sits up, and
> 
> tries to focus his eyes. Blurry. He rubs his eyes with the back of his hands
> 
> and tries again. Better this time.
> 
> Yep. He can see. He's sitting in the middle of a large, flat, dark expanse
> 
> of stone. Directly next to him, about three feet away, is a white post or
> 
> pole about two inches in diameter and sticking up about four or five feet
> 
> out of the stone, at an angle.
> 
> And wrapped around this white rod, tail with rattle on it hovering and
> 
> seeming to be ready to start rattling, is what must be a fifteen foot long
> 
> desert diamondback rattlesnake, looking directly at him.
> 
> He stares at the snake in shock. He doesn't have the energy to get up and
> 
> run away. He doesn't even have the energy to crawl away. This is it, his
> 
> final resting place. No matter what happens, he's not going to be able to
> 
> move from this spot.
> 
> Well, at least dying of a bite from this monster should be quicker than
> 
> dying of thirst. He'll face his end like a man. He struggles to sit up a
> 
> little straighter. The snake keeps watching him. He lifts one hand and waves
> 
> it in the snake's direction, feebly. The snake watches the hand for a
> 
> moment, then goes back to watching the man, looking into his eyes.
> 
> Hmmm. Maybe the snake had no interest in biting him? It hadn't rattled yet -
> 
> that was a good sign. Maybe he wasn't going to die of snake bite after all.
> 
> He then remembers that he'd looked up when he'd reached the center here
> 
> because he thought he'd heard a voice. He was still very woozy - he was
> 
> likely to pass out soon, the sun still beat down on him even though he was
> 
> now on cool stone. He still didn't have anything to drink. But maybe he had
> 
> actually heard a voice. This stone didn't look natural. Nor did that white
> 
> post sticking up out of the stone. Someone had to have built this. Maybe
> 
> they were still nearby. Maybe that was who talked to him. Maybe this snake
> 
> was even their pet, and that's why it wasn't biting.
> 
> He tries to clear his throat to say, "Hello," but his throat is too dry. All
> 
> that comes out is a coughing or wheezing sound. There is no way he's going
> 
> to be able to talk without something to drink. He feels his pocket, and the
> 
> bottle with the wiper fluid is still there. He shakily pulls the bottle out,
> 
> almost losing his balance and falling on his back in the process. This isn't
> 
> good. He doesn't have much time left, by his reckoning, before he passes
> 
> out.
> 
> He gets the lid off of the bottle, manages to get the bottle to his lips,
> 
> and pours some of the fluid into his mouth. He sloshes it around, and then
> 
> swallows it. He coughs a little. His throat feels better. Maybe he can talk
> 
> now.
> 
> He tries again. Ignoring the snake, he turns to look around him, hoping to
> 
> spot the owner of this place, and croaks out, "Hello? Is there anyone here?"
> 
> He hears, from his side, "Greetings. What is it that you want?"
> 
> He turns his head, back towards the snake. That's where the sound had seemed
> 
> to come from. The only thing he can think of is that there must be a
> 
> speaker, hidden under the snake, or maybe built into that post. He decides
> 
> to try asking for help.
> 
> "Please," he croaks again, suddenly feeling dizzy, "I'd love to not be
> 
> thirsty any more. I've been a long time without water. Can you help me?"
> 
> Looking in the direction of the snake, hoping to see where the voice was
> 
> coming from this time, he is shocked to see the snake rear back, open its
> 
> mouth, and speak. He hears it say, as the dizziness overtakes him and he
> 
> falls forward, face first on the stone, "Very well. Coming up."
> 
> A piercing pain shoots through his shoulder. Suddenly he is awake. He sits
> 
> up and grabs his shoulder, wincing at the throbbing pain. He's momentarily
> 
> disoriented as he looks around, and then he remembers - the crawl across the
> 
> sand, the dark area of stone, the snake. He sees the snake, still wrapped
> 
> around the tilted white post, still looking at him.
> 
> He reaches up and feels his shoulder, where it hurts. It feels slightly wet.
> 
> He pulls his fingers away and looks at them - blood. He feels his shoulder
> 
> again - his shirt has what feels like two holes in it - two puncture holes -
> 
> they match up with the two aching spots of pain on his shoulder. He had been
> 
> bitten. By the snake.
> 
> "It'll feel better in a minute." He looks up - it's the snake talking. He
> 
> hadn't dreamed it. Suddenly he notices - he's not dizzy any more. And more
> 
> importantly, he's not thirsty any more - at all!
> 
> "Have I died? Is this the afterlife? Why are you biting me in the
> 
> afterlife?"
> 
> "Sorry about that, but I had to bite you," says the snake. "That's the way I
> 
> work. It all comes through the bite. Think of it as natural medicine."
> 
> "You bit me to help me? Why aren't I thirsty any more? Did you give me a
> 
> drink before you bit me? How did I drink enough while unconscious to not be
> 
> thirsty any more? I haven't had a drink for over two days. Well, except for
> 
> the windshield wiper fluid... hold it, how in the world does a snake talk?
> 
> Are you real? Are you some sort of Disney animation?"
> 
> "No," says the snake, "I'm real. As real as you or anyone is, anyway. I
> 
> didn't give you a drink. I bit you. That's how it works - it's what I do. I
> 
> bite. I don't have hands to give you a drink, even if I had water just
> 
> sitting around here."
> 
> The man sat stunned for a minute. Here he was, sitting in the middle of the
> 
> desert on some strange stone that should be hot but wasn't, talking to a
> 
> snake that could talk back and had just bitten him. And he felt better. Not
> 
> great - he was still starving and exhausted, but much better - he was no
> 
> longer thirsty. He had started to sweat again, but only slightly. He felt
> 
> hot, in this sun, but it was starting to get lower in the sky, and the cool
> 
> stone beneath him was a relief he could notice now that he was no longer
> 
> dying of thirst.
> 
> "I might suggest that we take care of that methanol you now have in your
> 
> system with the next request," continued the snake. "I can guess why you
> 
> drank it, but I'm not sure how much you drank, or how much methanol was left
> 
> in the wiper fluid. That stuff is nasty. It'll make you go blind in a day or
> 
> two, if you drank enough of it."
> 
> "Ummm, n-next request?" said the man. He put his hand back on his hurting
> 
> shoulder and backed away from the snake a little.
> 
> "That's the way it works. If you like, that is," explained the snake. "You
> 
> get three requests. Call them wishes, if you wish." The snake grinned at his
> 
> own joke, and the man drew back a little further from the show of fangs.
> 
> "But there are rules," the snake continued. "The first request is free. The
> 
> second requires an agreement of secrecy. The third requires the binding of
> 
> responsibility." The snake looks at the man seriously.
> 
> "By the way," the snake says suddenly, "my name is Nathan. Old Nathan,
> 
> Samuel used to call me. He gave me the name. Before that, most of the Bound
> 
> used to just call me 'Snake'. But that got old, and Samuel wouldn't stand
> 
> for it. He said that anything that could talk needed a name. He was big into
> 
> names. You can call me Nate, if you wish." Again, the snake grinned. "Sorry
> 
> if I don't offer to shake, but I think you can understand - my shake sounds
> 
> somewhat threatening." The snake give his rattle a little shake.
> 
> "Umm, my name is Jack," said the man, trying to absorb all of this. "Jack
> 
> Samson.
> 
> "Can I ask you a question?" Jack says suddenly. "What happened to the
> 
> poison...umm, in your bite. Why aren't I dying now? How did you do that?
> 
> What do you mean by that's how you work?"
> 
> "That's more than one question," grins Nate. "But I'll still try to answer
> 
> all of them. First, yes, you can ask me a question." The snake's grin gets
> 
> wider. "Second, the poison is in you. It changed you. You now no longer need
> 
> to drink. That's what you asked for. Or, well, technically, you asked to not
> 
> be thirsty any more - but 'any more' is such a vague term. I decided to make
> 
> it permanent - now, as long as you live, you shouldn't need to drink much at
> 
> all. Your body will conserve water very efficiently. You should be able to
> 
> get enough just from the food you eat - much like a creature of the desert.
> 
> You've been changed.
> 
> "For the third question," Nate continues, "you are still dying. Besides the
> 
> effects of that methanol in your system, you're a man - and men are mortal.
> 
> In your current state, I give you no more than about another 50 years.
> 
> Assuming you get out of this desert, alive, that is." Nate seemed vastly
> 
> amused at his own humor, and continued his wide grin.
> 
> "As for the fourth question," Nate said, looking more serious as far as Jack
> 
> could tell, as Jack was just now working on his ability to read
> 
> talking-snake emotions from snake facial features, "first you have to agree
> 
> to make a second request and become bound by the secrecy, or I can't tell
> 
> you."
> 
> "Wait," joked Jack, "isn't this where you say you could tell me, but you'd
> 
> have to kill me?"
> 
> "I thought that was implied." Nate continued to look serious.
> 
> "Ummm...yeah." Jack leaned back a little as he remembered again that he was
> 
> talking to a fifteen foot poisonous reptile with a reputation for having a
> 
> nasty temper. "So, what is this 'Bound by Secrecy' stuff, and can you really
> 
> stop the effects of the methanol?" Jack thought for a second. "And, what do
> 
> you mean methanol, anyway? I thought these days they use ethanol in wiper
> 
> fluid, and just denature it?"
> 
> "They may, I don't really know," said Nate. "I haven't gotten out in a
> 
> while. Maybe they do. All I know is that I smell methanol on your breath and
> 
> on that bottle in your pocket. And the blue color of the liquid when you
> 
> pulled it out to drink some let me guess that it was wiper fluid. I assume
> 
> that they still color wiper fluid blue?"
> 
> "Yeah, they do," said Jack.
> 
> "I figured," replied Nate. "As for being bound by secrecy - with the
> 
> fulfillment of your next request, you will be bound to say nothing about me,
> 
> this place, or any of the information I will tell you after that, when you
> 
> decide to go back out to your kind. You won't be allowed to talk about me,
> 
> write about me, use sign language, charades, or even act in a way that will
> 
> lead someone to guess correctly about me. You'll be bound to secrecy. Of
> 
> course, I'll also ask you to promise not to give me away, and as I'm
> 
> guessing that you're a man of your word, you'll never test the binding
> 
> anyway, so you won't notice." Nate said the last part with utter confidence.
> 
> Jack, who had always prided himself on being a man of his word, felt a
> 
> little nervous at this. "Ummm, hey, Nate, who are you? How did you know
> 
> that? Are you, umm, omniscient, or something?"
> 
> Well, Jack," said Nate sadly, "I can't tell you that, unless you make the
> 
> second request." Nate looked away for a minute, then looked back.
> 
> "Umm, well, ok," said Jack, "what is this about a second request? What can I
> 
> ask for? Are you allowed to tell me that?"
> 
> "Sure!" said Nate, brightening. "You're allowed to ask for changes. Changes
> 
> to yourself. They're like wishes, but they can only affect you. Oh, and
> 
> before you ask, I can't give you immortality. Or omniscience. Or
> 
> omnipresence, for that matter. Though I might be able to make you gaseous
> 
> and yet remain alive, and then you could spread through the atmosphere and
> 
> sort of be omnipresent. But what good would that be - you still wouldn't be
> 
> omniscient and thus still could only focus on one thing at a time. Not very
> 
> useful, at least in my opinion." Nate stopped when he realized that Jack was
> 
> staring at him.
> 
> "Well, anyway," continued Nate, "I'd probably suggest giving you permanent
> 
> good health. It would negate the methanol now in your system, you'd be
> 
> immune to most poisons and diseases, and you'd tend to live a very long
> 
> time, barring accident, of course. And you'll even have a tendency to
> 
> recover from accidents well. It always seemed like a good choice for a
> 
> request to me."
> 
> "Cure the methanol poisoning, huh?" said Jack. "And keep me healthy for a
> 
> long time? Hmmm. It doesn't sound bad at that. And it has to be a request
> 
> about a change to me? I can't ask to be rich, right? Because that's not
> 
> really a change to me?"
> 
> "Right," nodded Nate.
> 
> "Could I ask to be a genius and permanently healthy?" Jack asked, hopefully.
> 
> "That takes two requests, Jack."
> 
> "Yeah, I figured so," said Jack. "But I could ask to be a genius? I could
> 
> become the smartest scientist in the world? Or the best athlete?"
> 
> "Well, I could make you very smart," admitted Nate, "but that wouldn't
> 
> necessarily make you the best scientist in the world. Or, I could make you
> 
> very athletic, but it wouldn't necessarily make you the best athlete either.
> 
> You've heard the saying that 99% of genius is hard work? Well, there's some
> 
> truth to that. I can give you the talent, but I can't make you work hard. It
> 
> all depends on what you decide to do with it."
> 
> "Hmmm," said Jack. "Ok, I think I understand. And I get a third request,
> 
> after this one?"
> 
> "Maybe," said Nate, "it depends on what you decide then. There are more
> 
> rules for the third request that I can only tell you about after the second
> 
> request. You know how it goes." Nate looked like he'd shrug, if he had
> 
> shoulders.
> 
> "Ok, well, since I'd rather not be blind in a day or two, and permanent
> 
> health doesn't sound bad, then consider that my second request. Officially.
> 
> Do I need to sign in blood or something?"
> 
> "No," said Nate. "Just hold out your hand. Or heel." Nate grinned. "Or
> 
> whatever part you want me to bite. I have to bite you again. Like I said,
> 
> that's how it works - the poison, you know," Nate said apologetically.
> 
> Jack winced a little and felt his shoulder, where the last bite was. Hey, it
> 
> didn't hurt any more. Just like Nate had said. That made Jack feel better
> 
> about the biting business. But still, standing still while a fifteen foot
> 
> snake sunk it's fangs into you. Jack stood up. Ignoring how good it felt to
> 
> be able to stand again, and the hunger starting to gnaw at his stomach, Jack
> 
> tried to decide where he wanted to get bitten. Despite knowing that it
> 
> wouldn't hurt for long, Jack knew that this wasn't going to be easy.
> 
> "Hey, Jack," Nate suddenly said, looking past Jack towards the dunes behind
> 
> him, "is that someone else coming up over there?"
> 
> Jack spun around and looked. Who else could be out here in the middle of
> 
> nowhere? And did they bring food?
> 
> Wait a minute, there was nobody over there. What was Nate...
> 
> Jack let out a bellow as he felt two fangs sink into his rear end, through
> 
> his jeans...
> 
> Jack sat down carefully, favoring his more tender buttock. "I would have
> 
> decided, eventually, Nate. I was just thinking about it. You didn't have to
> 
> hoodwink me like that."
> 
> "I've been doing this a long time, Jack," said Nate, confidently. "You
> 
> humans have a hard time sitting still and letting a snake bite you -
> 
> especially one my size. And besides, admit it - it's only been a couple of
> 
> minutes and it already doesn't hurt any more, does it? That's because of the
> 
> health benefit with this one. I told you that you'd heal quickly now."
> 
> "Yeah, well, still," said Jack, "it's the principle of the thing. And nobody
> 
> likes being bitten in the butt! Couldn't you have gotten my calf or
> 
> something instead?"
> 
> "More meat in the typical human butt," replied Nate. "And less chance you
> 
> accidentally kick me or move at the last second."
> 
> "Yeah, right. So, tell me all of these wonderful secrets that I now qualify
> 
> to hear," answered Jack.
> 
> "Ok," said Nate. "Do you want to ask questions first, or do you want me to
> 
> just start talking?"
> 
> "Just talk," said Jack. "I'll sit here and try to not think about food."
> 
> "We could go try to rustle up some food for you first, if you like,"
> 
> answered Nate.
> 
> "Hey! You didn't tell me you had food around here, Nate!" Jack jumped up.
> 
> "What do we have? Am I in walking distance to town? Or can you magically
> 
> whip up food along with your other powers?" Jack was almost shouting with
> 
> excitement. His stomach had been growling for hours.
> 
> "I was thinking more like I could flush something out of its hole and bite
> 
> it for you, and you could skin it and eat it. Assuming you have a knife,
> 
> that is," replied Nate, with the grin that Jack was starting to get used to.
> 
> "Ugh," said Jack, sitting back down. "I think I'll pass. I can last a little
> 
> longer before I get desperate enough to eat desert rat, or whatever else it
> 
> is you find out here. And there's nothing to burn - I'd have to eat it raw.
> 
> No thanks. Just talk."
> 
> "Ok," replied Nate, still grinning. "But I'd better hurry, before you start
> 
> looking at me as food.
> 
> Nate reared back a little, looked around for a second, and then continued.
> 
> "You, Jack, are sitting in the middle of the Garden of Eden."
> 
> Jack looked around at the sand and dunes and then looked back at Nate
> 
> sceptically.
> 
> "Well, that's the best I can figure it, anyway, Jack," said Nate. "Stand up
> 
> and look at the symbol on the rock here." Nate gestured around the dark
> 
> stone they were both sitting on with his nose.
> 
> Jack stood up and looked. Carved into the stone in a bas-relief was a
> 
> representation of a large tree. The angled-pole that Nate was wrapped around
> 
> was coming out of the trunk of the tree, right below where the main branches
> 
> left the truck to reach out across the stone. It was very well done - it
> 
> looked more like a tree had been reduced to almost two dimensions and
> 
> embedded in the stone than it did like a carving.
> 
> Jack walked around and looked at the details in the fading light of the
> 
> setting sun. He wished he'd looked at it while the sun was higher in the
> 
> sky.
> 
> Wait! The sun was setting! That meant he was going to have to spend another
> 
> night out here! Arrrgh!
> 
> Jack looked out across the desert for a little bit, and then came back and
> 
> stood next to Nate. "In all the excitement, I almost forgot, Nate," said
> 
> Jack. "Which way is it back to town? And how far? I'm eventually going to
> 
> have to head back - I'm not sure I'll be able to survive by eating raw
> 
> desert critters for long. And even if I can, I'm not sure I'll want to."
> 
> "It's about 30 miles that way." Nate pointed, with the rattle on his tail
> 
> this time. As far as Jack could tell, it was a direction at right angles to
> 
> the way he'd been going when he was crawling here. "But that's 30 miles by
> 
> the way the crow flies. It's about 40 by the way a man walks. You should be
> 
> able to do it in about half a day with your improved endurance, if you head
> 
> out early tomorrow, Jack."
> 
> Jack looked out the way the snake had pointed for a few seconds more, and
> 
> then sat back down. It was getting dark. Not much he could do about heading
> 
> out right now. And besides, Nate was just about to get to the interesting
> 
> stuff. "Garden of Eden? As best as you can figure it?"
> 
> "Well, yeah, as best as I and Samuel could figure it anyway," said Nate. "He
> 
> figured that the story just got a little mixed up. You know, snake, in a
> 
> 'tree', offering 'temptations', making bargains. That kind stuff. But he
> 
> could never quite figure out how the Hebrews found out about this spot from
> 
> across the ocean. He worried about that for a while."
> 
> "Garden of Eden, hunh?" said Jack. "How long have you been here, Nate?"
> 
> "No idea, really," replied Nate. "A long time. It never occurred to me to
> 
> count years, until recently, and by then, of course, it was too late. But I
> 
> do remember when this whole place was green, so I figure it's been thousands
> 
> of years, at least."
> 
> "So, are you the snake that tempted Eve?" said Jack.
> 
> "Beats me," said Nate. "Maybe. I can't remember if the first one of your
> 
> kind that I talked to was female or not, and I never got a name, but it
> 
> could have been. And I suppose she could have considered my offer to grant
> 
> requests a 'temptation', though I've rarely had refusals."
> 
> "Well, umm, how did you get here then? And why is that white pole stuck out
> 
> of the stone there?" asked Jack.
> 
> "Dad left me here. Or, I assume it was my dad. It was another snake - much
> 
> bigger than I was back then. I remember talking to him, but I don't remember
> 
> if it was in a language, or just kind of understanding what he wanted. But
> 
> one day, he brought me to this stone, told me about it, and asked me to do
> 
> something for him. I talked it over with him for a while, then agreed. I've
> 
> been here ever since.
> 
> "What is this place?" said Jack. "And what did he ask you to do?"
> 
> "Well, you see this pole here, sticking out of the stone?" Nate loosened his
> 
> coils around the tilted white pole and showed Jack where it descended into
> 
> the stone. The pole was tilted at about a 45 degree angle and seemed to
> 
> enter the stone in an eighteen inch slot cut into the stone. Jack leaned
> 
> over and looked. The slot was dark and the pole went down into it as far as
> 
> Jack could see in the dim light. Jack reached out to touch the pole, but
> 
> Nate was suddenly there in the way.
> 
> "You can't touch that yet, Jack," said Nate.
> 
> "Why not?" asked Jack.
> 
> "I haven't explained it to you yet," replied Nate.
> 
> "Well, it kinda looks like a lever or something," said Jack. "You'd push it
> 
> that way, and it would move in the slot."
> 
> "Yep, that's what it is," replied Nate.
> 
> "What does it do?" asked Jack. "End the world?"
> 
> "Oh, no," said Nate. "Nothing that drastic. It just ends humanity. I call it
> 
> 'The Lever of Doom'." For the last few words Nate had used a deeper, ringing
> 
> voice. He tried to look serious for a few seconds, and then gave up and
> 
> grinned.
> 
> Jack was initially startled by Nate's pronouncement, but when Nate grinned
> 
> Jack laughed. "Ha! You almost had me fooled for a second there. What does it
> 
> really do?"
> 
> "Oh, it really ends humanity, like I said," smirked Nate. "I just thought
> 
> the voice I used was funny, didn't you?"
> 
> Nate continued to grin.
> 
> "A lever to end humanity?" asked Jack. "What in the world is that for? Why
> 
> would anyone need to end humanity?"
> 
> "Well," replied Nate, "I get the idea that maybe humanity was an experiment.
> 
> Or maybe the Big Guy just thought, that if humanity started going really
> 
> bad, there should be a way to end it. I'm not really sure. All I know are
> 
> the rules, and the guesses that Samuel and I had about why it's here. I
> 
> didn't think to ask back when I started here."
> 
> "Rules? What rules?" asked Jack.
> 
> "The rules are that I can't tell anybody about it or let them touch it
> 
> unless they agree to be bound to secrecy by a bite. And that only one human
> 
> can be bound in that way at a time. That's it." explained Nate.
> 
> Jack looked somewhat shocked. "You mean that I could pull the lever now?
> 
> You'd let me end humanity?"
> 
> "Yep," replied Nate, "if you want to." Nate looked at Jack carefully. "Do
> 
> you want to, Jack?"
> 
> "Umm, no." said Jack, stepping a little further back from the lever. "Why in
> 
> the world would anyone want to end humanity? It'd take a psychotic to want
> 
> that! Or worse, a suicidal psychotic, because it would kill him too,
> 
> wouldn't it?"
> 
> "Yep," replied Nate, "being as he'd be human too."
> 
> "Has anyone ever seriously considered it?" asked Nate. "Any of those bound
> 
> to secrecy, that is?"
> 
> "Well, of course, I think they've all seriously considered it at one time or
> 
> another. Being given that kind of responsibility makes you sit down and
> 
> think, or so I'm told. Samuel considered it several times. He'd often get
> 
> disgusted with humanity, come out here, and just hold the lever for a while.
> 
> But he never pulled it. Or you wouldn't be here." Nate grinned some more.
> 
> Jack sat down, well back from the lever. He looked thoughtful and puzzled at
> 
> the same time. After a bit, he said, "So this makes me the Judge of
> 
> humanity? I get to decide whether they keep going or just end? Me?"
> 
> "That seems to be it," agreed Nate.
> 
> "What kind of criteria do I use to decide?" said Jack. "How do I make this
> 
> decision? Am I supposed to decide if they're good? Or too many of them are
> 
> bad? Or that they're going the wrong way? Is there a set of rules for that?"
> 
> "Nope," replied Nate. "You pretty much just have to decide on your own. It's
> 
> up to you, however you want to decide it. I guess that you're just supposed
> 
> to know."
> 
> "But what if I get mad at someone? Or some girl dumps me and I feel
> 
> horrible? Couldn't I make a mistake? How do I know that I won't screw up?"
> 
> protested Jack.
> 
> Nate gave his kind of snake-like shrug again. "You don't. You just have to
> 
> try your best, Jack."
> 
> Jack sat there for a while, staring off into the desert that was rapidly
> 
> getting dark, chewing on a fingernail.
> 
> Suddenly, Jack turned around and looked at the snake. "Nate, was Samuel the
> 
> one bound to this before me?"
> 
> "Yep," replied Nate. "He was a good guy. Talked to me a lot. Taught me to
> 
> read and brought me books. I think I still have a good pile of them buried
> 
> in the sand around here somewhere. I still miss him. He died a few months
> 
> ago."
> 
> "Sounds like a good guy," agreed Jack. "How did he handle this, when you
> 
> first told him. What did he do?"
> 
> "Well," said Nate, "he sat down for a while, thought about it for a bit, and
> 
> then asked me some questions, much like you're doing."
> 
> "What did he ask you, if you're allowed to tell me?" asked Jack.
> 
> "He asked me about the third request," replied Nate.
> 
> "Aha!" It was Jack's turn to grin. "And what did you tell him?"
> 
> "I told him the rules for the third request. That to get the third request
> 
> you have to agree to this whole thing. That if it ever comes to the point
> 
> that you really think that humanity should be ended, that you'll come here
> 
> and end it. You won't avoid it, and you won't wimp out." Nate looked serious
> 
> again. "And you'll be bound to do it too, Jack."
> 
> "Hmmm." Jack looked back out into the darkness for a while.
> 
> Nate watched him, waiting.
> 
> "Nate," continued Jack, quietly, eventually. "What did Samuel ask for with
> 
> his third request?"
> 
> Nate sounded like he was grinning again as he replied, also quietly,
> 
> "Wisdom, Jack. He asked for wisdom. As much as I could give him."
> 
> "Ok," said Jack, suddenly, standing up and facing away from Nate, "give it
> 
> to me.
> 
> Nate looked at Jack's backside. "Give you what, Jack?"
> 
> "Give me that wisdom. The same stuff that Samuel asked for. If it helped
> 
> him, maybe it'll help me too." Jack turned his head to look back over his
> 
> shoulder at Nate. "It did help him, right?"
> 
> "He said it did," replied Nate. "But he seemed a little quieter afterward.
> 
> Like he had a lot to think about."
> 
> "Well, yeah, I can see that," said Jack. "So, give it to me." Jack turned to
> 
> face away from Nate again, bent over slightly and tensed up.
> 
> Nate watched Jack tense up with a little exasperation. If he bit Jack now,
> 
> Jack would likely jump out of his skin and maybe hurt them both.
> 
> "You remember that you'll be bound to destroy humanity if it ever looks like
> 
> it needs it, right Jack?" asked Nate, shifting position.
> 
> "Yeah, yeah, I got that," replied Jack, eyes squeezed tightly shut and body
> 
> tense, not noticing the change in direction of Nate's voice.
> 
> "And," continued Nate, from his new position, "do you remember that you'll
> 
> turn bright purple, and grow big horns and extra eyes?"
> 
> "Yeah, yeah...Hey, wait a minute!" said Jack, opening his eyes,
> 
> straightening up and turning around. "Purple?!" He didn't see Nate there.
> 
> With the moonlight Jack could see that the lever extended up from its slot
> 
> in the rock without the snake wrapped around it.
> 
> Jack heard, from behind him, Nate's "Just Kidding!" right before he felt the
> 
> now familiar piercing pain, this time in the other buttock.
> 
> Jack sat on the edge of the dark stone in the rapidly cooling air, his feet
> 
> extending out into the sand. He stared out into the darkness, listening to
> 
> the wind stir the sand, occasionally rubbing his butt where he'd been
> 
> recently bitten.
> 
> Nate had left for a little while, had come back with a desert-rodent-shaped
> 
> bulge somewhere in his middle, and was now wrapped back around the lever,
> 
> his tongue flicking out into the desert night's air the only sign that he
> 
> was still awake.
> 
> Occasionally Jack, with his toes absentmindedly digging in the sand while he
> 
> thought, would ask Nate a question without turning around.
> 
> "Nate, do accidents count?"
> 
> Nate lifted his head a little bit. "What do you mean, Jack?"
> 
> Jack tilted his head back like he was looking at the stars. "You know,
> 
> accidents. If I accidentally fall on the lever, without meaning to, does
> 
> that still wipe out humanity?"
> 
> "Yeah, I'm pretty sure it does, Jack. I'd suggest you be careful about that
> 
> if you start feeling wobbly," said Nate with some amusement.
> 
> A little later - "Does it have to be me that pulls the lever?" asked Jack.
> 
> "That's the rule, Jack. Nobody else can pull it," answered Nate.
> 
> "No," Jack shook his head, "I meant does it have to be my hand? Could I pull
> 
> the lever with a rope tied around it? Or push it with a stick? Or throw a
> 
> rock?"
> 
> "Yes, those should work," replied Nate. "Though I'm not sure how complicated
> 
> you could get. Samuel thought about trying to build some kind of remote
> 
> control for it once, but gave it up. Everything he'd build would be gone by
> 
> the next sunrise, if it was touching the stone, or over it. I told him that
> 
> in the past others that had been bound had tried to bury the lever so they
> 
> wouldn't be tempted to pull it, but every time the stones or sand or
> 
> whatever had disappeared."
> 
> "Wow," said Jack, "Cool." Jack leaned back until only his elbows kept him
> 
> off of the stone and looked up into the sky.
> 
> "Nate, how long did Samuel live? One of his wishes was for health too,
> 
> right?" asked Jack.
> 
> "Yes," replied Nate, "it was. He lived 167 years, Jack."
> 
> "Wow, 167 years. That's almost 140 more years I'll live if I live as long.
> 
> Do you know what he died of, Nate?"
> 
> "He died of getting tired of living, Jack," Nate said, sounding somewhat
> 
> sad.
> 
> Jack turned his head to look at Nate in the starlight.
> 
> Nate looked back. "Samuel knew he wasn't going to be able to stay in
> 
> society. He figured that they'd eventually see him still alive and start
> 
> questioning it, so he decided that he'd have to disappear after a while. He
> 
> faked his death once, but changed his mind - he decided it was too early and
> 
> he could stay for a little longer. He wasn't very fond of mankind, but he
> 
> liked the attention. Most of the time, anyway.
> 
> "His daughter and then his wife dying almost did him in though. He didn't
> 
> stay in society much longer after that. He eventually came out here to spend
> 
> time talking to me and thinking about pulling the lever. A few months ago he
> 
> told me he'd had enough. It was his time."
> 
> "And then he just died?" asked Jack.
> 
> Nate shook his head a little. "He made his forth request, Jack. There's only
> 
> one thing you can ask for the fourth request. The last bite.
> 
> After a bit Nate continued, "He told me that he was tired, that it was his
> 
> time. He reassured me that someone new would show up soon, like they always
> 
> had.
> 
> After another pause, Nate finished, "Samuel's body disappeared off the stone
> 
> with the sunrise."
> 
> Jack lay back down and looked at the sky, leaving Nate alone with his
> 
> memories. It was a long time until Jack's breathing evened out into sleep.
> 
> Jack woke with the sunrise the next morning. He was a little chilled with
> 
> the morning desert air, but overall was feeling pretty good. Well, except
> 
> that his stomach was grumbling and he wasn't willing to eat raw desert rat.
> 
> So, after getting directions to town from Nate, making sure he knew how to
> 
> get back, and reassuring Nate that he'd be back soon, Jack started the long
> 
> walk back to town. With his new health and Nate's good directions, he made
> 
> it back easily.
> 
> Jack caught a bus back to the city, and showed up for work the next day,
> 
> little worse for the wear and with a story about getting lost in the desert
> 
> and walking back out. Within a couple of days Jack had talked a friend with
> 
> a tow truck into going back out into the desert with him to fetch the SUV.
> 
> They found it after a couple of hours of searching and towed it back without
> 
> incident. Jack was careful not to even look in the direction of Nate's
> 
> lever, though their path back didn't come within sight of it.
> 
> Before the next weekend, Jack had gone to a couple of stores, including a
> 
> book store, and had gotten his SUV back from the mechanic, with a warning to
> 
> avoid any more joyriding in the desert. On Saturday, Jack headed back to see
> 
> Nate.
> 
> Jack parked a little way out of the small town near Nate, loaded up his new
> 
> backpack with camping gear and the things he was bringing for Nate, and then
> 
> started walking. He figured that walking would leave the least trail, and he
> 
> knew that while not many people camped in the desert, it wasn't unheard of,
> 
> and shouldn't really raise suspicions.
> 
> Jack had brought more books for Nate - recent books, magazines, newspapers.
> 
> Some things that would catch Nate up with what was happening in the world,
> 
> others that were just good books to read. He spent the weekend with Nate,
> 
> and then headed out again, telling Nate that he'd be back again soon, but
> 
> that he had things to do first.
> 
> Over four months later Jack was back to see Nate again. This time he brought
> 
> a laptop with him - a specially modified laptop. It had a solar recharger,
> 
> special filters and seals to keep out the sand, a satellite link-up, and a
> 
> special keyboard and joystick that Jack hoped that a fifteen-foot
> 
> rattlesnake would be able to use. And, it had been hacked to not give out
> 
> its location to the satellite.
> 
> After that Jack could e-mail Nate to keep in touch, but still visited him
> 
> fairly regularly - at least once or twice a year.
> 
> After the first year, Jack quit his job. For some reason, with the wisdom he
> 
> 'd been given, and the knowledge that he could live for over 150 years,
> 
> working in a nine to five job for someone else didn't seem that worthwhile
> 
> any more. Jack went back to school.
> 
> Eventually, Jack started writing. Perhaps because of the wisdom, or perhaps
> 
> because of his new perspective, he wrote well. People liked what he wrote,
> 
> and he became well known for it. After a time, Jack bought an RV and started
> 
> traveling around the country for book signings and readings.
> 
> But, he still remembered to drop by and visit Nate occasionally.
> 
> On one of the visits Nate seemed quieter than usual. Not that Nate had been
> 
> a fountain of joy lately. Jack's best guess was that Nate was still missing
> 
> Samuel, and though Jack had tried, he still hadn't been able to replace
> 
> Samuel in Nate's eyes. Nate had been getting quieter each visit. But on this
> 
> visit Nate didn't even speak when Jack walked up to the lever. He nodded at
> 
> Jack, and then went back to staring into the desert. Jack, respecting Nate's
> 
> silence, sat down and waited.
> 
> After a few minutes, Nate spoke. "Jack, I have someone to introduce you to."
> 
> Jack looked surprised. "Someone to introduce me to?" Jack looked around, and then looked carefully back at Nate. "This something to do with the Big Guy?
> 
> "No, no," replied Nate. "This is more personal. I want you to meet my son."
> 
> Nate looked over at the nearest sand dune. "Sammy!"
> 
> Jack watched as a four foot long desert rattlesnake crawled from behind the
> 
> dune and up to the stone base of the lever.
> 
> "Yo, Jack," said the new, much smaller snake.
> 
> "Yo, Sammy" replied Jack. Jack looked at Nate. "Named after Samuel, I
> 
> assume?"
> 
> Nate nodded. "Jack, I've got a favor to ask you. Could you show Sammy around
> 
> for me?" Nate unwrapped himself from the lever and slithered over to the
> 
> edge of the stone and looked across the sands. "When Samuel first told me
> 
> about the world, and brought me books and pictures, I wished that I could go see it. I wanted to see the great forests, the canyons, the cities, even the
> 
> other deserts, to see if they felt and smelled the same. I want my son to
> 
> have that chance - to see the world. Before he becomes bound here like I have been.
> 
> "He's seen it in pictures, over the computer that you brought me. But I hear that it's not the same. That being there is different. I want him to have
> 
> that. Think you can do that for me, Jack?"
> 
> Jack nodded. This was obviously very important to Nate, so Jack didn't even
> 
> joke about taking a talking rattlesnake out to see the world. "Yeah, I can
> 
> do that for you, Nate. Is that all you need?" Jack could sense that was
> 
> something more.
> 
> Nate looked at Sammy. Sammy looked back at Nate for a second and then said,
> 
> "Oh, yeah. Ummm, I've gotta go pack. Back in a little bit Jack. Nice to meet
> 
> ya!" Sammy slithered back over the dune and out of sight.
> 
> Nate watched Sammy disappear and then looked back at Jack. "Jack, this is my
> 
> first son. My first offspring through all the years. You don't even want to
> 
> know what it took for me to find a mate." Nate grinned to himself. "But
> 
> anyway, I had a son for a reason. I'm tired. I'm ready for it to be over. I
> 
> needed a replacement."
> 
> Jack considered this for a minute. "So, you're ready to come see the world,
> 
> and you wanted him to watch the lever while you were gone?"
> 
> Nate shook his head. "No, Jack - you're a better guesser than that. You've
> 
> already figured out - I'm bound here - there's only one way for me to leave
> 
> here. And I'm ready. It's my time to die."
> 
> Jack looked more closely at Nate. He could tell Nate had thought about
> 
> this - probably for quite a while. Jack had trouble imagining what it would
> 
> be like to be as old as Nate, but Jack could already tell that in another
> 
> hundred or two hundred years, he might be getting tired of life himself.
> 
> Jack could understand Samuel's decision, and now Nate's. So, all Jack said
> 
> was, "What do you want me to do?"
> 
> Nate nodded. "Thanks, Jack. I only want two things. One - show Sammy around
> 
> the world - let him get his fill of it, until he's ready to come back here
> 
> and take over. Two - give me the fourth request.
> 
> "I can't just decide to die, not any more than you can. I won't even die of
> 
> old age like you eventually will, even though it'll be a long time from now.
> 
> I need to be killed. Once Sammy is back here, ready to take over, I'll be
> 
> able to die. And I need you to kill me.
> 
> "I've even thought about how. Poisons and other drugs won't work on me. And
> 
> I've seen pictures of snakes that were shot - some of them live for days, so
> 
> that's out too. So, I want you to bring back a sword.
> 
> Nate turned away to look back to the dune that Sammy had gone behind. "I'd
> 
> say an axe, but that's somewhat undignified - putting my head on the ground
> 
> or a chopping block like that. No, I like a sword. A time-honored way of
> 
> going out. A dignified way to die. And, most importantly, it should work,
> 
> even on me.
> 
> "You willing to do that for me, Jack?" Nate turned back to look at Jack.
> 
> "Yeah, Nate," replied Jack solemnly, "I think I can handle that."
> 
> Nate nodded. "Good!" He turned back toward the dune and shouted, "Sammy!
> 
> Jack's about ready to leave!" Then quietly, "Thanks, Jack."
> 
> Jack didn't have anything to say to that, so he waited for Sammy to make it
> 
> back to the lever, nodded to him, nodded a final time to Nate, and then
> 
> headed into the desert with Sammy following.
> 
> Over the next several years Sammy and Jack kept in touch with Nate through
> 
> e-mail as they went about their adventures. They made a goal of visiting
> 
> every country in the world, and did a respectable job of it. Sammy had a
> 
> natural gift for languages, as Jack expected he would, and even ended up
> 
> acting as a translator for Jack in a few of the countries. Jack managed to
> 
> keep the talking rattlesnake hidden, even so, and by the time they were
> 
> nearing the end of their tour of countries, Sammy had only been spotted a
> 
> few times. While there were several people that had seen enough to startle
> 
> them greatly, nobody had enough evidence to prove anything, and while a few
> 
> wild rumors and storied followed Jack and Sammy around, nothing ever hit the
> 
> newspapers or the public in general.
> 
> When they finished the tour of countries, Jack suggested that they try some
> 
> undersea diving. They did. And spelunking. They did that too. Sammy finally
> 
> drew the line at visiting Antarctica. He'd come to realize that Jack was
> 
> stalling. After talking to his Dad about it over e-mail, he figured out that
> 
> Jack probably didn't want to have to kill Nate. Nate told Sammy that humans
> 
> could be squeamish about killing friends and acquaintances.
> 
> So, Sammy eventually put his tail down (as he didn't have a foot) and told
> 
> Jack that it was time - he was ready to go back and take up his duties from
> 
> his dad. Jack, delayed it a little more by insisting that they go back to
> 
> Japan and buy an appropriate sword. He even stretched it a little more by
> 
> getting lessons in how to use the sword. But, eventually, he'd learned as
> 
> much as he was likely to without dedicating his life to it, and was
> 
> definitely competent enough to take the head off of a snake. It was time to
> 
> head back and see Nate.
> 
> When they got back to the US, Jack got the old RV out of storage where he
> 
> and Sammy had left it after their tour of the fifty states, he loaded up
> 
> Sammy and the sword, and they headed for the desert.
> 
> When they got to the small town that Jack had been trying to find those
> 
> years ago when he'd met Nate, Jack was in a funk. He didn't really feel like
> 
> walking all of the way out there. Not only that, but he'd forgotten to
> 
> figure the travel time correctly, and it was late afternoon. They'd either
> 
> have to spend the night in town and walk out tomorrow, or walk in the dark.
> 
> As Jack was afraid that if he waited one more night he might lose his
> 
> resolve, he decided that he'd go ahead and drive the RV out there. It was
> 
> only going to be this once, and Jack would go back and cover the tracks
> 
> afterward. They ought to be able to make it out there by nightfall if they
> 
> drove, and then they could get it over tonight.
> 
> Jack told Sammy to e-mail Nate that they were coming as he drove out of
> 
> sight of the town on the road. They then pulled off the road and headed out
> 
> into the desert.
> 
> Everything went well, until they got to the sand dunes. Jack had been
> 
> nursing the RV along the whole time, over the rocks, through the creek beds,
> 
> revving the engine the few times they almost got stuck. When they came to
> 
> the dunes, Jack didn't really think about it, he just downshifted and headed
> 
> up the first one. By the third dune, Jack started to regret that he'd
> 
> decided to try driving on the sand. The RV was fishtailling and losing
> 
> traction. Jack was having to work it up each dune slowly and was trying to
> 
> keep from losing control each time they came over the top and slid down the
> 
> other side. Sammy had come up to sit in the passenger seat, coiled up and
> 
> laughing at Jack's driving.
> 
> As they came over the top of the fourth dune, the biggest one yet, Jack saw
> 
> that this was the final dune - the stone, the lever, and somewhere Nate,
> 
> waited below. Jack put on the brakes, but he'd gone a little too far. The RV
> 
> started slipping down the other side.
> 
> Jack tried turning the wheel, but he didn't have enough traction. He pumped
> 
> the brakes - no response. They started sliding down the hill, faster and
> 
> faster.
> 
> Jack felt a shock go through him as he suddenly realized that they were
> 
> heading for the lever. He looked down - the RV was directly on course for
> 
> it. If Jack didn't do something, the RV would hit it. He was about to end
> 
> humanity.
> 
> Jack steered more frantically, trying to get traction. It still wasn't
> 
> working. The dune was too steep, and the sand too loose. In a split second,
> 
> Jack realized that his only chance would be once he hit the stone around the
> 
> lever - he should have traction on the stone for just a second before he hit
> 
> the lever - he wouldn't have time to stop, but he should be able to steer
> 
> away.
> 
> Jack took a better grip on the steering wheel and tried to turn the RV a
> 
> little bit - every little bit would help. He'd have to time his turn just
> 
> right.
> 
> The RV got to the bottom of the dune, sliding at an amazing speed in the
> 
> sand. Just before they reached the stone Jack looked across it to check that
> 
> they were still heading for the lever. They were. But Jack noticed something
> 
> else that he hadn't seen from the top of the dune. Nate wasn't wrapped
> 
> around the lever. He was off to the side of the lever, but still on the
> 
> stone, waiting for them. The problem was, he was waiting on the same side of
> 
> the lever that Jack had picked to steer towards to avoid the lever. The RV
> 
> was already starting to drift that way a little in its mad rush across the
> 
> sand and there was no way that Jack was going to be able to go around the
> 
> lever to the other side.
> 
> Jack had an instant of realization. He was either going to have to hit the
> 
> lever, or run over Nate. He glanced over at Sammy and saw that Sammy
> 
> realized the same thing.
> 
> Jack took a firmer grip on the steering wheel as the RV ran up on the stone.
> 
> Shouting to Sammy as he pulled the steering wheel, "BETTER NATE THAN LEVER," he ran over the snake.
> 
> THE END​
> * * * *
> 
> * * * *
> 
> * * * *
> 
> * * * *
> ​
> PLEASE READ: ​This joke was also a personality profile test...
> 
> It was the subject of a recent Educational Psychology Master's Thesis, soon to be published, which investigated the way that someone responds to a webpage such as this correlates to certain personality tendencies.
> 
> The research confirmed a statistically significant correlation which strongly suggests a dependably predictive positive relationship between how a person responds to this page and certain aspects of his or her psychological profile. Thus, it is called the Personality Profile Assessment Test Hypothesis.
> 
> While the actual results looked at several complex factors, and depended heavily on questionnaires filled out by volunteers upon completion of their experience, I will simplify the results by discussing three main groups and their profiles. While these profiles may not be exactly fitting of each person within each group, they do strongly suggest a statistically significant likelihood of profile similarity.
> 
> 11% of those who see this page take their time, enjoying the joke as they read it, enjoying the build up to the punch line, and even if the punch line itself wasn’t particularly humorous, they tended to enjoy the process.
> 
> 56% begin scroll down to the punch line either before starting to read the joke or within a short period of time- usually 20 seconds or less. The vast majority of this group choose not to read the joke.
> 
> 33% read at least 1/3 of the joke, with the intention of reading it all, but then begin to question their decision and the investment of time they are making. They go back and forth between deciding to continuing or to skip to the end (this vacillating may be unconscious at the time, and happen in a matter of moments). The vast majority in this group give up before finishing ½ of the joke, and scroll to the end.
> 
> People in the first group, who read the entire joke, tend to enjoy the journey of life, and take their time as they move towards a goal. When traveling, they tend to thoroughly enjoy the process, and are not uptight or stressed about single-mindedly getting to their destination. They also tend to be very attentive, patient and long lasting lovers, and enjoy intimacy and physical connectivity whether or not it is carried to completion.
> 
> Those in the second group, who scroll to the end before reading more than a few sentences of the joke, tend to avoid surprises and the unknown. They prefer to have a regular schedule and not to step out of their routine. They tend to be efficient, but are often lacking in enjoyment, spontaneity and passion. They tend to be less patient and more interested in the destination than the journey. When on a trip, they tend to focus on getting where they are going, rather than enjoying the process. During intimacy, they tend to not be able to enjoy it unless they are certain it will be taken to completion. The idea of just “playing around” a while, engaging in physical intimacy without the promise of full completion is, rather than simply enjoyable and connective, considered to be “cruel” and a “teasing” and is met with resentment. This group’s ability to enjoy depends largely on their need to know what is going to happen. They tend to be more self-focused lovers, and tend not to last very long in satisfying the other partner if their own satisfaction has happened or is within easy reach.
> 
> The third group, who decided not to read the entire joke after reading a third or more of it, tend to be commitment-phobic and lack the ability to move forward to completion when things become challenging. They are often procrastinators and frequently give up on tasks when they become more difficult. They tend to prefer to have big dreams than act on them in the real, challenging world. A significantly higher percentage of this group had Cesarean birth, and may not have had the benefit of that early experience of struggle and effort being rewarded with accomplishment. This group tends to not take big vacations which would take more effort to plan and implement, and tends to stay close to home or even stay home during time off. Promotions and career moves which are within reach but still require some effort and focus are frequently not fully tried for, although the perception will be they were passed up. In intimate relationships, this group tends to start out romantic and passionate, but it quickly fades and is replaced by lackadaisicalness and indifference, characterized in part by a sense of feeling it is not worth the effort to continue having a passionate, energized and complete experience during intimacy. There is a tendency to “peter out” both in intimacy and in other aspects of life, and to take the easier road, even if it leads to a less fulfilling life.
> 
> * * * *​
> Disclaimer: This summary of the thesis results is not intended in any way to offer advice or therapy, nor is it intended to infer anything about whether anyone reading this page does or does not fit the personality profiles described.
> 
> 
> * * * *
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ends the longest joke in the world. (More than 42 meters long, top to bottom).


Wow, that was long.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## akwooly

TLR


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## akwooly

and beam


----------



## engineergurl

I really need to stop messing with the noobs over in the serious threads...


----------



## Dark Knight

Let us take this baby to 10k today. Who is in?


----------



## engineergurl

lol, it's so awesome to see long time members posting in here!


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> I really need to stop messing with the noobs over in the serious threads...


why?


----------



## Dark Knight

It is Thursday / Friday here. My goals for today are in the books already. Have 2 hours and 30 minutes to spam. I just do not want to do it alone. The building is already a desert.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> I really need to stop messing with the noobs over in the serious threads...


You mean like tainting the innocent by introducing them to Exception Collection? Tsk tsk....LOL


----------



## Dark Knight

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to stop messing with the noobs over in the serious threads...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like tainting the innocent by introducing them to Exception Collection? Tsk tsk....LOL
Click to expand...



Yikes. Not nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in for a little after work and a bit tonight to do my share.


----------



## engineergurl

Dark Knight said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to stop messing with the noobs over in the serious threads...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like tainting the innocent by introducing them to Exception Collection? Tsk tsk....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes. Not nice.
Click to expand...



I am finding it very difficult not to respond to the reply to that, lol.


----------



## Dark Knight

Did not know Exception Collection was still in the mix.


----------



## engineergurl

Dark Knight said:


> Did not know Exception Collection was still in the mix.




posted in the political forum today I think


----------



## engineergurl

I was all by myself


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam Alert


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Green Eggs and Ham


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sam I am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

More Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bottom


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top?


----------



## Dark Knight

You got it!!!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Post #2 in this thread for me


----------



## Dark Knight

I have a few. Usually leave the noobs to have it here.


----------



## knight1fox3

I just passed you in post count DK......you noob. LOL......j/k


----------



## engineergurl

what is this post count and why do we care?


----------



## knight1fox3

It's a measure of how much bacon you have...


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> It's a measure of how much bacon you have...




HA, I have way more bacon than you...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

1


----------



## engineergurl

is the loneliest number that you'll ever find?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

11


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

engineergurl said:


> is the loneliest number that you'll ever find?


yes


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

111


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

1111


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

1111111


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

111111111111111


----------



## engineergurl

I thought you needed to include some 0's in there for it to mean anything


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

engineergurl said:


> I thought you needed to include some 0's in there for it to mean anything


How often do you eat bacon?


----------



## blybrook PE

As often as possible!


----------



## NJmike PE

000000000000000000000


----------



## NJmike PE

blybrook PE said:


> As often as possible!


x2


----------



## matt267 PE

hey everyone


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a measure of how much bacon you have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA, I have way more bacon than you...
Click to expand...

I have almost more bacon than you two combined...


----------



## matt267 PE

is it just me for now?


----------



## matt267 PE

Nope.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> hey everyone


great he's back. there goes the neighborhood


----------



## matt267 PE

a n00b is here to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey everyone
> 
> 
> 
> great he's back. there goes the neighborhood
Click to expand...

I hate to tell you, the neighborhood was long gone before I arrived.


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike PE

2404

matt267

2340

Lumber Jim

1133

Master slacker

599

Golden Eagle

544

Sapper

150

knight1fox3

111

akwooly

86

blybrook PE

66

FLBuff PE

59

frazil

42

Ship Wreck PE

41

Flyer_PE

30

engineergurl

25

Weavs33

24

Dark Knight

20

TehMightyEngineer

13

envirotex

12

Ble_PE

5

YMZ PE

4

Road Guy

3

Krakosky

3

Dexman PE

3

PE2B

2

csb

2

snickerd3

1

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

Supe

1

testee

1


----------



## matt267 PE

rest stop spam


----------



## engineergurl

Golden Eagle said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you needed to include some 0's in there for it to mean anything
> 
> 
> 
> How often do you eat bacon?
Click to expand...



every few hours? I don't know... every day pretty much


----------



## blybrook PE

making progress ya'll


----------



## matt267 PE

rest stop spam


----------



## blybrook PE

get to 10k within the 1st week with all this spamming!


----------



## matt267 PE

rest stop spam


----------



## matt267 PE

rest stop spam


----------



## matt267 PE

rest stop spam


----------



## matt267 PE

rest stop spam


----------



## matt267 PE

rest stop spam


----------



## matt267 PE

rest stop spam


----------



## blybrook PE

and another before getting back to "regular" work, LOL


----------



## matt267 PE

rest stop spam


----------



## engineergurl

in fact... I think I'll have me some bacon right now


----------



## blybrook PE

hell, might as well help finish this page


----------



## matt267 PE

rest stop spam


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

BLOW!


----------



## matt267 PE

rest stop spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Gotta have it all!!!

Edit - TOP :bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL and a TOP! to boot


----------



## matt267 PE

hookers at the rest stop


----------



## matt267 PE

rest stop spam


----------



## matt267 PE

rest stop spam


----------



## matt267 PE

The Breakfast Club spam


----------



## blybrook PE

piss stop spam


----------



## matt267 PE

The Breakfast Club spam


----------



## matt267 PE

The Breakfast Club spam


----------



## matt267 PE

The Breakfast Club spam


----------



## matt267 PE

The Breakfast Club spam


----------



## matt267 PE

The Breakfast Club spam


----------



## matt267 PE

The Breakfast Club spam


----------



## matt267 PE

The Breakfast Club spam


----------



## matt267 PE

The Breakfast Club spam


----------



## matt267 PE

The Breakfast Club spam


----------



## matt267 PE

The Breakfast Club spam


----------



## matt267 PE

The Breakfast Club spam


----------



## matt267 PE

^dipshit spam


----------



## matt267 PE

^dipshit spam


----------



## matt267 PE

^dipshit spam


----------



## matt267 PE

^dipshit spam


----------



## matt267 PE

^dipshit spam


----------



## matt267 PE

^dipshit spam


----------



## matt267 PE

^dipshit spam


----------



## matt267 PE

^dipshit spam


----------



## matt267 PE

^dipshit spam


----------



## matt267 PE

^dipshit spam


----------



## matt267 PE

^dipshit spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam for spam, spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam for spam, spam


----------



## engineergurl

I can seriously feel my bones growing... I can for real!


----------



## engineergurl

why do I think that is probably going to be taken wrong


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> I can seriously feel my bones growing... I can for real!


Wow. Are you in Colorado today? What have you been taking and why have you not shared with the group? :huh:


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I can seriously feel my bones growing... I can for real!


It happens to me all the time. Even when I use it 6-7 times a day.


----------



## knight1fox3

And..........THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

And..........THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

And..........THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

spam for spam, spam


----------



## knight1fox3

And..........THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

And..........THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

And..........THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

spam for spam, spam


----------



## knight1fox3

And..........THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

And..........THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

spam for spam, spam


----------



## knight1fox3

And..........THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!


----------



## engineergurl

nope, I still represent the east coast...


----------



## matt267 PE

spam for spam, spam


----------



## knight1fox3

And..........THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

And..........THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!

And SNIPED!

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

spam for spam, spam


----------



## engineergurl

the thing about this though, is that I have not a single post that is just copy, paste post in here...


----------



## matt267 PE

spam for spam, spam


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> the thing about this though, is that I have not a single post that is just copy, paste post in here...


PRO Spammer...


----------



## frazil

About 600 posts today. Only 2200 til we reach 10000.


----------



## matt267 PE

something original spam


----------



## matt267 PE

something original spam


----------



## matt267 PE

something original spam


----------



## matt267 PE

something original spam


----------



## matt267 PE

something original spam


----------



## matt267 PE

something original spam


----------



## matt267 PE

something original spam


----------



## matt267 PE

something original spam


----------



## matt267 PE

something original spam


----------



## matt267 PE

something original spam


----------



## matt267 PE

something original spam


----------



## matt267 PE

something original spam


----------



## matt267 PE

something original spam


----------



## matt267 PE

something original spam


----------



## matt267 PE

something original spam


----------



## matt267 PE

something original spam


----------



## matt267 PE

something original spam


----------



## matt267 PE

something original spam


----------



## matt267 PE

something original spam


----------



## matt267 PE

where is everyone?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is everyone?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is everyone?


----------



## engineergurl

is it time to go home yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

where is everyone?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> is it time to go home yet?


I'm already there.


----------



## engineergurl

tonight is world domination night in our house


----------



## matt267 PE

where is everyone?


----------



## engineergurl

I have about 40 min left here, then the drive home so I won't get my cab until about 5:45 or so


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> tonight is world domination night in our house


Go on...


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonight is world domination night in our house
> 
> 
> 
> Go on...
Click to expand...

what do you mean?

Thursday is our Friday this week... hence it's world domination...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

unique post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

unique post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

unique post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

unique post


----------



## matt267 PE

tripod spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

unique post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

unique post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

unique post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

unique post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

unique post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

bacon


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonight is world domination night in our house
> 
> 
> 
> Go on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what do you mean?
> 
> Thursday is our Friday this week... hence it's world domination...
Click to expand...

Is world domination a game?

You don't have to explain. I obviously missed your reference. Sorry


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

tripod spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

tripod spam


----------



## matt267 PE

tripod spam


----------



## matt267 PE

tripod spam


----------



## matt267 PE

tripod spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

tripod spam


----------



## matt267 PE

tripod spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam in a can


----------



## matt267 PE

tripod spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam in a can


----------



## matt267 PE

tripod spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam in a can


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam in a can


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam in a can


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you like green eggs and spam?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam in a can


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you like green eggs and spam?


----------



## akwooly

my contribution before lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes Sam


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you like green eggs and spam?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes Sam I Am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes Sam I Am


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Yes Sam


that's a good boy....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes Sam I Am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes Sam I Am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes Sam I Am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes Sam I Am


----------



## matt267 PE

Would like with a mouse in a house


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes Sam I Am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes Sam I Am


----------



## matt267 PE

Would like with a mouse in a house


----------



## matt267 PE

Or would you like them on the couch with NJmike?


----------



## matt267 PE

Or would you like them on the couch with NJmike?


----------



## matt267 PE

Or would you like them on the couch with NJmike?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes Matte


----------



## matt267 PE

Or would you like them on the couch with NJmike?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes Sam I Am


----------



## matt267 PE

Or would you like them on the couch with NJmike?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No no cannot go


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No no cannot go


----------



## matt267 PE

Actually, I think Mike bought some bacon spam yestday. I'm wondering how it tasted.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No no cannot go


----------



## matt267 PE

Actually, I think Mike bought some bacon spam yestday. I'm wondering how it tasted.


----------



## matt267 PE

Actually, I think Mike bought some bacon spam yestday. I'm wondering how it tasted.


----------



## matt267 PE

Actually, I think Mike bought some bacon spam yestday. I'm wondering how it tasted.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Like Turkey Bacon. Bad


----------



## matt267 PE

Actually, I think Mike bought some bacon spam yestday. I'm wondering how it tasted.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Like Turkey Bacon. Bad


----------



## matt267 PE

Actually, I think Mike bought some bacon spam yestday. I'm wondering how it tasted.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Like Turkey Bacon. Bad


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Like Turkey Bacon. Bad


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Like Turkey Bacon. Bad


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Like Turkey Bacon. Bad


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonight is world domination night in our house
> 
> 
> 
> Go on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what do you mean?
> 
> Thursday is our Friday this week... hence it's world domination...
Click to expand...

LOL...awesome.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Like Turkey Bacon. Bad


Turkey bacon cooked in pig bacon grease might not be too bad.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah, I completely missed EG reference.


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have spam for dinner


----------



## knight1fox3

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have spam for dinner

top :bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

post


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> post


wait. were you trying to snipe top?


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers for dinner


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

yum


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers for dinner


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

more


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers for dinner


----------



## frazil

what's a sniper?


----------



## frazil

is that like from Dora?


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers for dinner


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonight is world domination night in our house
> 
> 
> 
> Go on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what do you mean?
> 
> Thursday is our Friday this week... hence it's world domination...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is world domination a game?
> 
> You don't have to explain. I obviously missed your reference. Sorry
Click to expand...

no it's not a game...

What did Pinky and the Brain do every friday night? attempt to take over the world. we pretty much do the same thing most friday nights at our house, so having a few CABs got to be called world domination


----------



## frazil

how's it going...that world domination


----------



## engineergurl

no swiping swiper


----------



## frazil

maybe that's what I should do...strategize my plan for taking over a little piece of earth


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> is that like from Dora?


no, that's swiper.

knightfox likes to wait and snipe and post so he gets the top post.


----------



## frazil

or sleep


----------



## engineergurl

I'm still at work... I will attempt to take over the world in about an hour.


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that like from Dora?
> 
> 
> 
> no, that's swiper.
> 
> knightfox likes to wait and snipe and post so he gets the top post.
Click to expand...

can you eat it?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonight is world domination night in our house
> 
> 
> 
> Go on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what do you mean?
> 
> Thursday is our Friday this week... hence it's world domination...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is world domination a game?
> 
> You don't have to explain. I obviously missed your reference. Sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no it's not a game...
> 
> What did Pinky and the Brain do every friday night? attempt to take over the world. we pretty much do the same thing most friday nights at our house, so having a few CABs got to be called world domination
Click to expand...

ah yes. Pinky and the Brain.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that like from Dora?
> 
> 
> 
> no, that's swiper.
> 
> knightfox likes to wait and snipe and post so he gets the top post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you eat it?
Click to expand...

if you cook.


----------



## engineergurl

I really can feel my bones growing though... they are fusing together as I type


----------



## frazil

I can cook.


----------



## frazil

why are your bones growing??


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers and swipers for dinner


----------



## engineergurl

okay, EG out to try to merge and get the dodge out of this city


----------



## frazil

I have a meeting at 6 tonight...I'll be here awhile


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> let's have snipers and swipers for dinner


we'll serve them with peas and carrots


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I really can feel my bones growing though... they are fusing together as I type


wait. what site are you on.

Just kidding.

Glad your foot is healing.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's have snipers and swipers for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> we'll serve them with peas and carrots
Click to expand...

that works


----------



## matt267 PE

is it all in your backpack?


----------



## blybrook PE

Post toasties


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers and swipers for dinner with peas and carrots


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers and swipers for dinner with peas and carrots


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers and swipers for dinner with peas and carrots


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers and swipers for dinner with peas and carrots


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers and swipers for dinner with peas and carrots


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers and swipers for dinner with peas and carrots


----------



## blybrook PE

Don't drink lemon juice with temp root canal cap; LOL


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers and swipers for dinner with peas and carrots


----------



## blybrook PE

Post


----------



## blybrook PE

Post

Edit - TOP :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers and swipers for dinner with peas and carrots


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers and swipers for dinner with peas and carrots


----------



## blybrook PE

SNIPED


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers and swipers for dinner with peas and carrots


----------



## blybrook PE

Mmm, carrots


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers and swipers for dinner with peas and carrots with a side of bear


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers and swipers for dinner with peas and carrots with a side of bear


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers and swipers for dinner with peas and carrots with a side of bear


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers and swipers for dinner with peas and carrots with a side of bear


----------



## Master slacker

I'm GTF outta here. Have a good weekend!


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers and swipers for dinner with peas and carrots with a side of bear


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> I'm GTF outta here. Have a good weekend!


you too


----------



## blybrook PE

You forgot the bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have snipers and swipers for dinner with peas and carrots with a side of bear


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmmm bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmmm bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmmm bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

This is my friday of sorts. Back to the grind


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmmm bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmmm bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

And bear meat can b pretty good


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmmm bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmmm bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmmm bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmmm bacon


----------



## frazil

there's an awful lot of guest reading this that could be posting...just saying


----------



## matt267 PE

bly, do you hunt.


----------



## frazil

10000 posts aren't going to post themselves


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Jeez Fraz, you're a slave driver.


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmmm guests


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmmm guests


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmmm guests


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmmm guests


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmmm guests


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmmm guests


----------



## matt267 PE

she's a witch. can we burn her?


----------



## matt267 PE

she's a witch. can we burn her?


----------



## matt267 PE

she's a witch. can we burn her?


----------



## matt267 PE

she's a witch. can we burn her?


----------



## matt267 PE

she's a witch. can we burn her?


----------



## matt267 PE

she's a witch. can we burn her?


----------



## matt267 PE

she's a witch. can we burn her?


----------



## matt267 PE

she's a witch. can we burn her?


----------



## matt267 PE

she's a witch. can we burn her?


----------



## matt267 PE

she's a witch. can we burn her?


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper, I like your new avatar.


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper, I like your new avatar.


----------



## frazil

Sapper said:


> Jeez Fraz, you're a slave driver.


I'm all talk, less posting. What's the most posts in one of these threads we've ever done?


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper, I like your new avatar.

Is that your AutoCad work?

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez Fraz, you're a slave driver.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all talk, less posting. What's the most posts in one of these threads we've ever done?
Click to expand...

that's a good question. I think they normally shut them down after 10k. But for this one I think it's going to go for a bit longer. the real goal is 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper, I like your new avatar.

Is that your AutoCad work?


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper, I like your new avatar.

Is that your AutoCad work?


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper, I like your new avatar.

Is that your AutoCad work?


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper, I like your new avatar.

Is that your AutoCad work?


----------



## frazil

100k?!


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper, I like your new avatar.

Is that your AutoCad work?


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> 100k?!


yeah. That was sapper's challenge.


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper, I like your new avatar.

Is that your AutoCad work?


----------



## frazil

that's like 10 10ks


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper, I like your new avatar.

Is that your AutoCad work?


----------



## frazil

I know these things...I passed the test


----------



## blybrook PE

matt267 said:


> bly, do you hunt.


Try to get out every chance I can!


----------



## blybrook PE

Frazil, we've hit near 16k in a 15k thread, otherwise the mods lock em down quickly after it gets finished. I've yet to see it go more than 2k over the goal


----------



## blybrook PE

This thread will likely be open until the results get posted


----------



## blybrook PE

As fer the guests, I don't think RG locked the site down as well this go around. No login required to view threads


----------



## blybrook PE

Anywho, back to the grind


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's my MicroStation work, then imported into Microsoft Paint for colorization.


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza spam


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza spam


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza spam


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza spam


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza spam


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza spam


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza spam


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza spam


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza spam


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza spam


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Nice


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Holiday spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Holiday spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Holiday spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Holiday spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's after 5 and my ride is still working.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's after 5 and my ride is still working.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's after 5 and my ride is still working.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's after 5 and my ride is still working.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's after 5 and my ride is still working.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's after 5 and my ride is still working.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's after 5 and my ride is still working.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's after 5 and my ride is still working.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's after 5 and my ride is still working.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's after 5 and my ride is still working.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's after 5 and my ride is still working.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's after 5 and my ride is still working.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's after 5 and my ride is still working.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's after 5 and my ride is still working.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's after 5 and my ride is still working.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's after 5 and my ride is still working.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's after 5 and my ride is still working.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's after 5 and my ride is still working.


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza spam


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza spam


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza spam


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza spam


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza spam


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza spam


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza spam


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza spam


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza spam


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

I could go for some pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

we're having pizza tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

not with spam though


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll save the spam for here


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

I like "white" pizza. It's pizza dough with olive oil and garlic.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## frazil

my grandma use to make mac and cheese with spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

bacon would go good with it


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Waiting to leave spam....


----------



## matt267 PE

my mom would make things with spam from time to time


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

*


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

*


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

*


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike posted a picture of a spam cook book. some of the recipes seemed interesting


----------



## matt267 PE

how is spam made


----------



## matt267 PE

how is spam made


----------



## matt267 PE

how is spam made


----------



## matt267 PE

how is spam made


----------



## matt267 PE

how is spam made


----------



## matt267 PE

how is spam made


----------



## matt267 PE

how is spam made


----------



## matt267 PE

how is spam made


----------



## NJmike PE

play-doh machine


----------



## matt267 PE

how is spam made


----------



## NJmike PE

play-doh machine


----------



## NJmike PE

play-doh machine


----------



## NJmike PE

play-doh machine


----------



## NJmike PE

play-doh machine


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> play-doh machine


actually you are probably right


----------



## NJmike PE

play-doh machine


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> play-doh machine
> 
> 
> 
> actually you are probably right
Click to expand...

it never gets old hearing that, although it is a rarity at home


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> play-doh machine
> 
> 
> 
> actually you are probably right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it never gets old hearing that, although it is a rarity at home
Click to expand...

don't get carried away. I said "probably." It's not a sure thing


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## NJmike PE

this evenings task is to get this biatch to a fat number of 9k


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

v


----------



## matt267 PE

^shit I forgot to hit control first


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I do not use shortcuts to make spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> play-doh machine
> 
> 
> 
> actually you are probably right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it never gets old hearing that, although it is a rarity at home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't get carried away. I said "probably." It's not a sure thing
Click to expand...

eh, close enough


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I do not use shortcuts to make spam


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I do not use shortcuts to make spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I do not use shortcuts to make spam


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Golden Eagle said:


> I do not use shortcuts to make spam


n00b.

wait, you've been here longer then me.

Nevermind.


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I use control-v to make spam


----------



## matt267 PE

family spam


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

time to go home post.


----------



## matt267 PE

family spam


----------



## matt267 PE

family spam


----------



## matt267 PE

family spam


----------



## matt267 PE

family spam


----------



## matt267 PE

family spam


----------



## matt267 PE

family spam


----------



## matt267 PE

family spam


----------



## matt267 PE

family spam


----------



## matt267 PE

family spam


----------



## matt267 PE

family spam


----------



## matt267 PE

family spam


----------



## matt267 PE

family spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Where


----------



## matt267 PE

did


----------



## matt267 PE

everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

go?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

matt267 said:


> go?
> family spam


Here


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

matt267 said:


> go?


I like your av

Beautiful dog


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I have a cocker spaniel......she is great.


----------



## matt267 PE

We've had some drama with him the last few days


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

almost time to leave


----------



## matt267 PE

He's an American Eskimo


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

matt267 said:


> We've had some drama with him the last few days


Is he ok?


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I know Mike mentioned something earlier....


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

NJmike PE said:


> I need a beer


and bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

yes


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Golden Eagle said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've had some drama with him the last few days
> 
> 
> 
> Is he ok?
Click to expand...

For now he is. He has bone cancer. We're going to have his leg amputated tomorrow to relieve the pain. He'll be with use for about 6 months after that. But they should be a good 6 months.


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.

made better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.

made better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.

made better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.

made better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.

made better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.

made better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.

made better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.

made better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.

made better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.

made better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.

made better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.

made better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.

made better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.

made better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

pizza and beer. A complete meal.

made better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

everything is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

everything is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

everything is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

everything is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

everything is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

everything is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

everything is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, even bacon is better with bacon

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

We'll overdue


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm heading out on a beer run. What should I get?


----------



## matt267 PE

Hmmm.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sam Adams summer ale, that may be my next beer purchase


----------



## akwooly

w00t, summer ale!


----------



## NJmike PE

It tastes like more


----------



## NJmike PE

More beer


----------



## NJmike PE

More beer


----------



## NJmike PE

More beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Life doesn't get much better. Holding #3 while she takes a bottle, drinking a beer and spamming. The American dream


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam fried in beer??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam fried in beer??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam fried in beer??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam fried in beer??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam fried in beer??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam fried in beer??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam fried in beer??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam fried in beer??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam fried in beer??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam fried in beer??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam fried in beer??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam fried in beer??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam fried in beer??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam fried in beer??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam fried in beer??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon and Beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon and Beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon and Beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon and Beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon and Beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon and Beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon and Beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon and Beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon and Beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fried Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fried Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fried Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fried Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fried Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fried Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fried Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top.

Fried Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## blybrook PE

Raw spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. It's not bad.

It well with the pizza.


----------



## matt267 PE

spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

evening spam


----------



## matt267 PE

evening spam


----------



## matt267 PE

evening spam


----------



## matt267 PE

evening spam


----------



## matt267 PE

evening spam


----------



## matt267 PE

evening spam


----------



## matt267 PE

evening spam


----------



## matt267 PE

evening spam

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

evening spam


----------



## matt267 PE

evening spam


----------



## matt267 PE

evening spam


----------



## matt267 PE

evening spam


----------



## matt267 PE

evening spam


----------



## matt267 PE

evening spam


----------



## matt267 PE

evening spam


----------



## matt267 PE

evening spam


----------



## matt267 PE

evening spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it's getting dark spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it's getting dark spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it's getting dark spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it's getting dark spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it's getting dark spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it's getting dark spam


----------



## akwooly

civil 3D spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it's getting dark spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it's getting dark spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it's getting dark spam


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## engineergurl

After hours post


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

welcome back EG


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## engineergurl

I can't ever get the tablet to let me post unless I click quote... annoying


----------



## matt267 PE

trash night spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Pizza spam


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> why are your bones growing??






cause I broke them


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I can't ever get the tablet to let me post unless I click quote... annoying


really? iPad or Android?


----------



## engineergurl

Halo is not working, how annoying


----------



## engineergurl

not an ipad not a droid... it is a hp pavilion hybrid


----------



## matt267 PE

How did you brake your ankle anyway?


----------



## engineergurl

it keeps telling me I have auto saved content, ha ha ha


----------



## matt267 PE

Ah, so it's windows based.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wounder what the Fox says.


----------



## engineergurl

funny though, I click quote and no quote shows up...

I slipped on some wet Dixie cups at the water station at mile five of the 10K I did a couple weeks back


----------



## matt267 PE

foxy spam


----------



## engineergurl

fox always blames my lack of reliable internet at the house


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I slipped on some wet Dixie cups at the water station at mile five of the 10K I did a couple weeks back




Ouch.


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> fox always blames my lack of reliable internet at the house



hahaha He says that because he doesn't know the answer.


----------



## matt267 PE

foxy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

foxy spam


----------



## engineergurl

I just go with the flow... but I tend to agree that the lack of internet sucks out here


----------



## matt267 PE

foxy spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Nah, he says that cause its a winblows machine and he doesn't want to work on it


----------



## blybrook PE

Tapatalk fer the win


----------



## engineergurl

if I click on the happy face it lets me type


----------



## blybrook PE

It works, most of the time


----------



## matt267 PE

happy face spam


----------



## matt267 PE

happy face spam


----------



## engineergurl

:bag: but it isn't a tablet... it's a laptop right now


----------



## matt267 PE

happy face spam


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: I just apparently have to post an emoticon before every thing I type


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> :bag: but it isn't a tablet... it's a laptop right now


Yes, it is very hard to spam on a tablet. Real spamming needs a real keyboard.


----------



## engineergurl

I could switch to the old laptop, but that can't be moved because it has to stay plugged in and fox says it sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

happy face spam


----------



## matt267 PE

happy face spam


----------



## matt267 PE

happy face spam


----------



## matt267 PE

happy face spam


----------



## matt267 PE

happy face spam


----------



## matt267 PE

happy face spam


----------



## matt267 PE

happy face spam


----------



## matt267 PE

happy face spam


----------



## Master slacker

blybrook PE said:


> You forgot the bacon


See the random thoughts thread


----------



## engineergurl

:beat: I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the xbox works and halo can be played... good gosh we have issues here the husband finally gets the x-box live to connect and the stupid machine won't read the disc


----------



## Master slacker

Bitches


----------



## matt267 PE

happy face spam


----------



## Master slacker

engineergurl said:


> :beat: I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the xbox works and halo can be played... good gosh we have issues here  the husband finally gets the x-box live to connect and the stupid machine won't read the disc


Dear Microsoft...


----------



## matt267 PE

happy face spam


----------



## engineergurl

:juggle: I actually blame IE but I tried to install firefox and it's broken


----------



## matt267 PE

happy face spam


----------



## matt267 PE

EG have you tried Chrome?


----------



## Master slacker

engineergurl said:


> :juggle: I actually blame IE but I tried to install firefox and it's broken


Dear Linux, please install yourself


----------



## matt267 PE

random post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post random


----------



## Master slacker

matt267 said:


> random post


I concur


----------



## matt267 PE

I posting with SolydX Linux on my netbook right now.


----------



## Master slacker

Golden Eagle said:


> Post random


I concur


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Digging up Bones


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Master slacker

Never heard of solydx. Lite yes


----------



## matt267 PE

linux spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top

Post


----------



## Master slacker

Linux FTMFPIIHBW!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sp


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Master slacker

Yup


----------



## Master slacker

Penis


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Can of spam


----------



## Master slacker

Whoops!


----------



## engineergurl

:mf_bounce8: this one is kinda cool


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> Never heard of solydx. Lite yes


yeah, it's light. It's based on Debian and runs xfce.

http://solydxk.com/


----------



## Master slacker

Gotta look busy for the wife post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam in a can


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Not doing dishes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watch TV post


----------



## matt267 PE

happy face spam


----------



## engineergurl

no to the chrome... I actually just figured out how to get rid of the stupid antivirus and get windows defender to work last week... I got this thing for Christmas and since I still swap back and forth between it and the laptop it gets neglected


----------



## Master slacker

Gotta hose the kiss down post


----------



## Master slacker

Kids dammit


----------



## Master slacker

Kids


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I still need to take out the trash spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Greta spam


----------



## engineergurl

I suppose I should try to figure it out


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow Friday Spam


----------



## engineergurl

I don't have to work tomorrow so we are taking over the world tonight


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Baked spam


----------



## engineergurl

hidden message advertising shakeology spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

^^does that involve socks


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam pie


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam in your eye


----------



## engineergurl

I actually need to go do that work, I have been slacking due to discouragement from the lack of interest and sales and people pointing out the negatives


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> no to the chrome... I actually just figured out how to get rid of the stupid antivirus and get windows defender to work last week... I got this thing for Christmas and since I still swap back and forth between it and the laptop it gets neglected


my wife has a tablet/laptop with windows 8 on it. She uses more as a laptop. It doesn't get much use otherwise.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

*****


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Wife's out on the town, I've got all three kids holed up in my sons room, listening to them whine and play. We are about to play some techno music and dance.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam on the sky


----------



## engineergurl

business socks? no that is on wednesday


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper- play timber it's a fun song!!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In other words I will sit here with the baby while the older to bounce around to the fox song.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it. I'm need to take out the trash. I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yep, they are bouncing.


----------



## engineergurl

when my husband aka- Mr.ArmyMan is gone, I actually will use that screen to read books in bed, but it's too big to do that when he's home


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Shaking the entire 154 year old house


----------



## engineergurl

I wish I could dance right now


----------



## engineergurl

where we live isn't that old, it's only like from the 30's or 40's but it shakes when the dogs play


----------



## engineergurl

but there are civil war ghosts here that make things go boom in the night


----------



## frazil

Matt - saw the news about your dog a few pages back. I'm sorry to here that! That's tough


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my kids, they are awesome, but I wish there was a way to reduce their energy levels at 8pm


----------



## frazil

EG - sorry I didn't hear about your accident! I hope you're doing ok!!


----------



## frazil

Sapper - whiskey


----------



## engineergurl

Fraz- we were talking about you earlier today


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One of my great great great grandfathers was a captain in the Virginia militia and got sent from chesterfield to Petersburg then on to Norfolk to guard prisoners. Perhaps one of your ghosts was one of my grandparents men or one of his prisoners.


----------



## frazil

In here? I'll never find it


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The ice queen


----------



## engineergurl

whiskey Bourbon yum... not paleo but that just means nexium to the rescue


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, my new jeep avatar is awesome. Custom handmade avatars for sale, $15.


----------



## engineergurl

no here at my house, I was telling my husband how I want to be like you 

seriously Sapper, it's spooky sometimes, but then others it's kind of cool... I am not a ghost believer, but living here (pretty much on an old battlefield) it makes sense... Reams Station is right up the road but the road wasn't where it is now back then


----------



## engineergurl

&lt;--- my husband playing halo on the xbox


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## engineergurl

:juggle: I am scared to leave this thread because a lot of times I get an error message that the server timed out when I'm here at the house (no matter what pc or browser I'm using)


----------



## engineergurl

:group: what the heck is that smile thing supposed to mean? are those happy faces swingers?


----------



## engineergurl

how are guests in here? I thought the board was restricted the week after the exam to only registered users?


----------



## engineergurl

see, isn't this much more interesting than copy, paste, post? so much better


----------



## engineergurl

suns about set, pretty over the pond but is that worth no reliable internet?


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, you know what, I think it is worth it... it gets annoying and lonely sometimes, but that view is worth it


----------



## engineergurl

I thought y'all were going to come back soon


----------



## frazil

Awww, thanks EG.


----------



## frazil

Time to get some ice cream


----------



## engineergurl

I have an eye booger that keeps going across my line of vision


----------



## engineergurl

you are welcome.


----------



## engineergurl

I am downloading google chrome, this could be a mess


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Matt - saw the news about your dog a few pages back. I'm sorry to here that! That's tough




Thanks Fraz. Now that we have a course of action we're doing better. But it's been a tough week.


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I am downloading google chrome, this could be a mess


don't blame me. 

I'll blame your internet connection.


----------



## frazil

That was good


----------



## matt267 PE

so my wife and I explained to our 6 y/o daughter that the doctors are going to remove the dogs leg so he'll feel better. She offered to "go get the knife." :huh:


----------



## matt267 PE

So we had to further explain.


----------



## matt267 PE

Then she asked if they'll put the leg back after they remove the cancer.


----------



## matt267 PE

after more explaining and a little Q/A, my wife showed her some youtube videos of three legged dogs playing.


----------



## engineergurl

this just made me feel guilty about what I was going to say


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter then drew a picture of the leg with cancer and sat down in front of the dog and explained the whole thing to him.


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> this just made me feel guilty about what I was going to say


you can't feel guilty for something you didn't do.


----------



## engineergurl

if it would let me like that, I would... sometimes kids really do make things simple and understandable


----------



## engineergurl

true, but I feel guilty for feeling annoyed about something stupid


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah, I've learned that kids really lack perspective.


----------



## engineergurl

I have no way of knowing whos posting right now


----------



## engineergurl

you know what, we watched Forrest Gump this past weekend and how happy was that man in all his innocence?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> you know what, we watched Forrest Gump this past weekend and how happy was that man in all his innocence?


You are absolutely right. I wish she could keep that innocents.

This is matt btw


----------



## matt267 PE

it's almost bed time spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it's almost bed time spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it's almost bed time spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it's almost bed time spam


----------



## NJmike PE

So what have I missed


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready to spam the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready to spam the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready to spam the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready to spam the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready to spam the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready to spam the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready to spam the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready to spam the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready to spam the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready to spam the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready to spam the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready to spam the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready to spam the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready to spam the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready to spam the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

Thinking about playing gears of war 3


----------



## NJmike PE

Maybe call of duty


----------



## NJmike PE

Kinda in the mood for some Xbox tonight too


----------



## maryannette

Hi, NJ Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

After my spamming shift is over ofcourse


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi mary


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming comes first


----------



## NJmike PE

9k or bust


----------



## maryannette

spamming, huh?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Just a bit


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## maryannette

Carry on. I was a good spammer back in the day, but my spamming skills have fallen off. Have fun.


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## NJmike PE

Come back anytime


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll stay a play for a bit


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

9k?

Let's do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

9k?

Let's do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Seriously.


----------



## matt267 PE

9k?

Let's do it


----------



## matt267 PE

9k?

Let's do it

hell yeah


----------



## NJmike PE

In about 15 minutes we could hammer out these last 300


----------



## matt267 PE

9k?

Let's do it

hell yeah


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

9k?

Let's do it

hell yeah


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

9k?

Let's do it

hell yeah


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

9k?

Let's do it

hell yeah


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

9k?

Let's do it

hell yeah


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

9k?

Let's do it

hell yeah


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

9k?

Let's do it

hell yeah


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

9k?

Let's do it

hell yeah


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

9k?

Let's do it

hell yeah


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

9k?

Let's do it

hell yeah


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we don't get this thing to 10k tonight, I'm shutting her down.


----------



## matt267 PE

9k?

Let's do it

hell yeah


----------



## matt267 PE

9k?

Let's do it

hell yeah


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

9k?

Let's do it

hell yeah


----------



## Sapper PE LS

10k is what I say


----------



## matt267 PE

9k?

Let's do it

hell yeah


----------



## matt267 PE

9k?

Let's do it

hell yeah


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> 10k is what I say


well, you better start helping out


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ten thousand posts in three days. If you guys can't do it ain't nobody can do it


----------



## matt267 PE

9k?

Let's do it

hell yeah


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Yes


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> If we don't get this thing to 10k tonight, I'm shutting her down.


----------



## engineergurl

apparently chrome won't let me quote either, dang it!!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Q


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

sapper is a slave driver


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

9k


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Aye


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hell, all I have to do is grab a bunch of other threads and merge them in, then we've got instant posts.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

sapper is a slave driver


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Waiting for baby to fall asleep


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper is a slave driver


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

sapper is a slave driver


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper is a slave driver


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper is a slave driver


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper is a slave driver


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper is a slave driver


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper is a slave driver


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Hell, all I have to do is grab a bunch of other threads and merge them in, then we've got instant posts.


Just be careful. The last time you were messing with posts you deleted all of yours


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper is a slave driver


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I just put all three Chitlin's to bed by myself tonight with no melt downs, poked eyes, broken bones, or fire damage to the exterior cladding. I deserve a fucking medal.


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper is a slave driver


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I do two of the three. Mrs NJ has breast milk so she wins out on #3


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That was a little different, I intended to delete my own, just not 50,000 (+/-) other peoples posts.


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> That was a little different, I intended to delete my own, just not 50,000 (+/-) other peoples posts.


damn, and you didn't banned for that?


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice av Sapper


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a little different, I intended to delete my own, just not 50,000 (+/-) other peoples posts.
> 
> 
> 
> damn, and you didn't banned for that?
Click to expand...

Hes admin


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I will just sit here and randomly yell out affirmations whilst you guys do all the work, same thing as my annoying asshole Vice President does, because he has no idea how to do it himself.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> I will just sit here and randomly yell out affirmations whilst you guys do all the work, same thing as my annoying asshole Vice President does, because he has no idea how to do it himself.


spoken like a true admin/manager.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Banned, I got deleted, but I asked to be. I was gone from April last year till August. It was a dark time in sappers brain.


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> I will just sit here and randomly yell out affirmations whilst you guys do all the work, same thing as my annoying asshole Vice President does, because he has no idea how to do it himself.


Typical project manager


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Banned, I got deleted, but I asked to be. I was gone from April last year till August. It was a dark time in sappers brain.


Not cool. Glad your here/back


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

10k post spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You are a joyful snowflake powered by unicorns and rainbow dust.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's all good now.


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## matt267 PE

netbook is too slow for this. I'm moving to the desktop.


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm hammering this out on my phone


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banned, I got deleted, but I asked to be. I was gone from April last year till August. It was a dark time in sappers brain.
> 
> 
> 
> Not cool. Glad your here/back
Click to expand...

I'll drink to that


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Doing this from your phone is indeed impressive mike, my hats off tobyou


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Doing this from your phone is indeed impressive mike, my hats off tobyou


Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## matt267 PE

although the last time I drank and spamme I turned this into some kind of drunk tank nonsense


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> although the last time I drank and spamme I turned this into some kind of drunk tank nonsense


Its all good. You like glory holes. We get it


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## matt267 PE

ok, here we go


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

are glory holes the same as corn holes?


----------



## matt267 PE

are glory holes the same as corn holes?


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

are glory holes the same as corn holes?


----------



## matt267 PE

are glory holes the same as corn holes?


----------



## NJmike PE

Could be


----------



## matt267 PE

are glory holes the same as corn holes?


----------



## NJmike PE

Corn hole = balloon knot


----------



## NJmike PE

Corn hole = balloon knot


----------



## NJmike PE

Corn hole = balloon knot


----------



## NJmike PE

Corn hole = balloon knot


----------



## NJmike PE

Corn hole = balloon knot


----------



## matt267 PE

This is my pie hole, this is my corn hole.


----------



## matt267 PE

This is my pie hole, this is my corn hole.


----------



## matt267 PE

This is my pie hole, this is my corn hole.


----------



## matt267 PE

This is my pie hole, this is my corn hole.


----------



## matt267 PE

This is my pie hole, this is my corn hole.


----------



## matt267 PE

This is my pie hole, this is my corn hole.


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the hell is Eddy? He usually eats these goddamn things.


----------



## matt267 PE

This is my pie hole, this is my corn hole.


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the hell is Eddy? He usually eats these goddamn things.


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the hell is Eddy? He usually eats these goddamn things.


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the hell is Eddy? He usually eats these goddamn things.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I've really only shared the full story with the folks who go way back on this board, but basically, I never sought counseling after my back to back combat yours in Iraq and Afghanistan, made a major mistake by moving out to San Fran and couldn't afford it, was depressed, broke, smoking and dipping heavily, drinking nightly and calculating the time it takes to fall from center span of the Golden Gate Bridge to the water surface, turns out it's about 4.2 seconds with a "success" rate of about 98%. Just so happens that it is the number 1 destination for suicides in the world averaging about 1 per week since it opened in 1937.


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the hell is Eddy? He usually eats these goddamn things.


----------



## matt267 PE

he eats what? Pie holes? or corn holes?


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the hell is Eddy? He usually eats these goddamn things.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> I've really only shared the full story with the folks who go way back on this board, but basically, I never sought counseling after my back to back combat yours in Iraq and Afghanistan, made a major mistake by moving out to San Fran and couldn't afford it, was depressed, broke, smoking and dipping heavily, drinking nightly and calculating the time it takes to fall from center span of the Golden Gate Bridge to the water surface, turns out it's about 4.2 seconds with a "success" rate of about 98%. Just so happens that it is the number 1 destination for suicides in the world averaging about 1 per week since it opened in 1937.


We'll man, I'm glad you turned it around. And I can promise that one day you and me are drinking beers together


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the hell is Eddy? He usually eats these goddamn things.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> I've really only shared the full story with the folks who go way back on this board, but basically, I never sought counseling after my back to back combat yours in Iraq and Afghanistan, made a major mistake by moving out to San Fran and couldn't afford it, was depressed, broke, smoking and dipping heavily, drinking nightly and calculating the time it takes to fall from center span of the Golden Gate Bridge to the water surface, turns out it's about 4.2 seconds with a "success" rate of about 98%. Just so happens that it is the number 1 destination for suicides in the world averaging about 1 per week since it opened in 1937.


Dude, I'm glad you gave it more thought and that you decided to stick around.


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the hell is Eddy? He usually eats these goddamn things.


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the hell is Eddy? He usually eats these goddamn things.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My wife told me number three was coming and we had a long heart to heart about what we needed to do, so I blindly sent my resume in to a couple places and within hours had interviews lined up in CT. Best decision I've ever made.


----------



## matt267 PE

This is my pie hole, this is my corn hole.


----------



## NJmike PE

You know, I think us three are the only Nor'easters of the group


----------



## matt267 PE

This is my pie hole, this is my corn hole.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> You know, I think us three are the only Nor'easters of the group


really?


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> My wife told me number three was coming and we had a long heart to heart about what we needed to do, so I blindly sent my resume in to a couple places and within hours had interviews lined up in CT. Best decision I've ever made.


Kids change everything. First, third, whatever the number.


----------



## matt267 PE

We should challenge sap to figure out where everyone live passed on their ip addresses


----------



## matt267 PE

East Coast Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

East Coast Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

So, after I got my brain right, in October last year, got notice that one of my good friends from Iraq was unable to win his inner battles.

But enough of the depressing shit, let's spam this thing home.


----------



## matt267 PE

East Coast Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I think MA_PE is for mass. Otherwise most are South or out west


----------



## matt267 PE

East Coast Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the hell is Eddy? He usually eats these goddamn things.


----------



## matt267 PE

East Coast Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

East Coast Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## matt267 PE

who is eddy and why does he like to eat corn holes?


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh no, MA_PE is in Mass somewhere. Fraz is a New Englander.


----------



## matt267 PE

who is eddy and why does he like to eat corn holes?


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Oh no, MA_PE is in Mass somewhere. Graz is a New Englander.


So there are a few more of us Nor'easters then...


----------



## matt267 PE

I sap has a secret file on us all in hopes we challenge/offer $1000 to locate us.


----------



## matt267 PE

I was on that night and read the full post.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> who is eddy and why does he like to eat corn holes?


National lampoons Christmas vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

and laughed my ass off when you removed it.


----------



## NJmike PE

That dude was a flat out dope


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> who is eddy and why does he like to eat corn holes?
> 
> 
> 
> National lampoons Christmas vacation
Click to expand...

damn, I'm slow on my movie references.


----------



## matt267 PE

eddy likes squirrel


----------



## matt267 PE

eddy likes squirrel


----------



## NJmike PE

I like how one of the admins went n and changed info on my alias


----------



## matt267 PE

eddy likes squirrel


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No, only when somebody starts getting cocky about how secure they are or if they hack the board or if they hit us with spam bots.


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## matt267 PE

how many alias did you create during the survivor game?


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## NJmike PE

Just one


----------



## NJmike PE

Thought about making a Wilson the volleyball alias as well


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> No, only when somebody starts getting cocky about how secure they are or if they hack the board or if they hit us with spam bots.


wait, tell us more about spam bots, or are you referring to Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I was about a frog's hair away from sending him a screen shot of the front door of his office building.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

night oil spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> I was about a frog's hair away from sending him a screen shot if the front door of his office building.


THAT would have been epic


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> I was about a frog's hair away from sending him a screen shot of the front door of his office building.


:rotflmao:


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## matt267 PE

so you're saying that all that proxy server stuff is crap?


----------



## NJmike PE

Another Caucasian, Gary.


----------



## matt267 PE

night oil spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Another Caucasian, Gary.


----------



## matt267 PE

night oil spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Another Caucasian, Gary.


----------



## matt267 PE

night oil spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Another Caucasian, Gary.


----------



## NJmike PE

Another Caucasian, Gary.


----------



## NJmike PE

Another Caucasian, Gary.


----------



## matt267 PE

who got the last top?


----------



## NJmike PE

Another Caucasian, Gary.


----------



## NJmike PE

Another Caucasian, Gary.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn you Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

night oil spam


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------ this guy


----------



## matt267 PE

night oil spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spam bots are little script files that log on to message boards, randomly create new threads of penis enhancement pills (or whatever) and then log out. They were rampant back in like 2007, but the spam not control has mostly eliminated their impact.


----------



## NJmike PE

Another Caucasian, Gary.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Another Caucasian, Gary.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Another Caucasian, Gary.


----------



## NJmike PE

Another Caucasian, Gary.


----------



## NJmike PE

Another Caucasian, Gary.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Another Caucasian, Gary.


----------



## NJmike PE

Another Caucasian, Gary.


----------



## matt267 PE

dilbert spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Another Caucasian, Gary.


----------



## matt267 PE

dilbert spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Another Caucasian, Gary.


----------



## matt267 PE

dilbert spam


----------



## matt267 PE

dilbert spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Delbert kicks arse


----------



## matt267 PE

dilbert spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Sniped


----------



## matt267 PE

dilbert spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Sniped


----------



## matt267 PE

dilbert spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Sniped


----------



## matt267 PE

dilbert spam


----------



## matt267 PE

dilbert spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Sniped


----------



## matt267 PE

dilbert spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Sniped


----------



## matt267 PE

dilbert spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Sniped


----------



## matt267 PE

dilbert spam


----------



## NJmike PE

What what


----------



## matt267 PE

9k+3


----------



## NJmike PE

That was gangsta


----------



## matt267 PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok only 996 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

1000 more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1000 more spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

His was. He tried using TOR servers, which is fine, but still traceable, but he didn't go very far. He only had like 16 random IP addresses get generated, it takes about 4 seconds to back trace that. Then he posted 7 times, each time generated a new IP address. I backtracked all 7 of them and they all converged on the same number. When they all resolve back to the exact same number, you know that's the huckleberry. Then you use some other tools to find the physical address of that IP. Then google street view helps figure out the name of the firms who are tenants.


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more n00bs


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more n00bs


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more n00bs and vets spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more n00bs and vets spammin


----------



## NJmike PE

At this rate I may pass Sapper in post count


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more n00bs and vets spammin


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> At this rate I may pass Sapper in post count


he'll ban your ass before that happens.


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more n00bs and vets spammin


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this rate I may pass Sapper in post count
> 
> 
> 
> he'll ban your ass before that happens.
Click to expand...

Probably


----------



## matt267 PE

there were a lot of spammers here today


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

there were a lot of spammers here today


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

there were a lot of spammers here today


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

there were a lot of spammers here today


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh hell I don't care if he passes my post count.


----------



## matt267 PE

there were a lot of spammers here today


----------



## matt267 PE

there were a lot of spammers here today


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn work got in the way for me today


----------



## matt267 PE

there were a lot of spammers here today


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Oh hell I don't care if he passes my post count.


ban him anyway.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

there were a lot of spammers here today


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

there were a lot of spammers here today


----------



## matt267 PE

there were a lot of spammers here today


----------



## matt267 PE

there were a lot of spammers here today


----------



## matt267 PE

there were a lot of spammers here today


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell I don't care if he passes my post count.
> 
> 
> 
> ban him anyway.
Click to expand...

Matt, GFY


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> sapper is a slave driver


Quoted for truth


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Fraz is here


----------



## matt267 PE

mike, what kind of work do you do?

I assume it's drainage related.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

there were a lot of spammers here today


----------



## matt267 PE

there were a lot of spammers here today

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

LD


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

there were a lot of spammers here today


----------



## NJmike PE

Mostly drainage though


----------



## matt267 PE

there were a lot of spammers here today


----------



## frazil

I can't tell on my phone what the post count is


----------



## NJmike PE

Enviro permitting


----------



## frazil

Also it kind of sucks tapping out messages


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> I can't tell on my phone what the post count is


9060


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

I love using the tapatalk app


----------



## frazil

No cut/paste easy options on the phone


----------



## NJmike PE

Less between post delays


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Mostly drainage though




that's what I figured.

Back before your #3 was born and you posted the news video I smiled when I saw the downspout drainage setup around your house.


----------



## frazil

Wait...


----------



## frazil

Wait...


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: I hate our internet :wave2:


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> No cut/paste easy options on the phone


What kinda phone?


----------



## frazil

Wait...


----------



## frazil

Wait...


----------



## matt267 PE

there were a lot of spammers here today


----------



## frazil

Wait...


----------



## matt267 PE

there were a lot of spammers here today


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

we have a full house now


----------



## matt267 PE

we have a full house now


----------



## engineergurl

:bag: I downloaded chrome and that caused a whole other mess of issues


----------



## matt267 PE

we have a full house now


----------



## frazil

Iphone


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> :bag: I downloaded chrome and that caused a whole other mess of issues


Blame Fox.


----------



## matt267 PE

we have a full house now


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly drainage though
> 
> 
> 
> that's what I figured.
> 
> Back before your #3 was born and you posted the news video I smiled when I saw the downspout drainage setup around your house.
Click to expand...

I wondered who would've noticed that.


----------



## frazil

Ok I figured out pasting


----------



## matt267 PE

we have a full house now


----------



## engineergurl

:hang: I don't understand this... screw you technology


----------



## frazil

Wait...


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Iphone


Damn. Droid you can long press and it gives option to copy/paste


----------



## frazil

Still kind of clunky though


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly drainage though
> 
> 
> 
> that's what I figured.
> 
> Back before your #3 was born and you posted the news video I smiled when I saw the downspout drainage setup around your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered who would've noticed that.
Click to expand...

I figured that was done by an homeowner and engineer. I have something similar going on and need to expand it this spring.


----------



## NJmike PE

Free your mind. Go Droid.


----------



## frazil

Yeah same here but the screen shifts up and down when I do it


----------



## engineergurl

:fart: I don't even care what smiles I post in front of it anymore... I can't quote here, I can't type with out making an effort... and the cat keeps sitting on the hotspot so the back up internet is failing


----------



## matt267 PE

tapatalk always seems to crash on me when I'm spamming.


----------



## frazil

By the time I tap out a response the original post is 5 posts behind


----------



## matt267 PE

we have a full house now


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly drainage though
> 
> 
> 
> that's what I figured.
> 
> Back before your #3 was born and you posted the news video I smiled when I saw the downspout drainage setup around your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered who would've noticed that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured that was done by an homeowner and engineer. I have something similar going on and need to expand it this spring.
Click to expand...

I have to bury it under my drwy in order to get pos pitch and discharge it down slope


----------



## matt267 PE

we have a full house now


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> tapatalk always seems to crash on me when I'm spamming.


Was that a brag?


----------



## matt267 PE

we have a full house now


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## engineergurl

oh I miss Alabama with our semi-reliable internet


----------



## frazil

What's the number now?


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> tapatalk always seems to crash on me when I'm spamming.
> 
> 
> 
> Was that a brag?
Click to expand...

no, it's an annoyance. I find my desktop to be the best spammin' machine.


----------



## frazil

The house we want has DSL. Anyone else ever use that?


----------



## NJmike PE

Occasionally on tapatalk I get failure to connect to forum error message. But not too often


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> What's the number now?


9110 ish


----------



## engineergurl

:bag: why is Brian Austin Green on Greys anatomy?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm using Cox cable.


----------



## matt267 PE

we have a full house now


----------



## matt267 PE

we have a full house now


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> The house we want has DSL. Anyone else ever use that?


Yes. Traditionally slower than cable or fios


----------



## matt267 PE

we have a full house now


----------



## matt267 PE

we have a full house now


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I'm using Cox.


I bet you are


----------



## matt267 PE

and it's cox not cocks


----------



## matt267 PE

and it's cox not cocks


----------



## engineergurl

The Alabama house has DSL... it could keep up better than the satellite we have here


----------



## matt267 PE

and it's cox not cocks


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using Cox.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are
Click to expand...

My guess is probably more than one, too


----------



## frazil

Cheaper too it looks like


----------



## matt267 PE

and it's cox not cocks


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Full house was a tv show


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

now these cocks aren't cheep.


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt uses cox


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Full house was a tv show


I remember that show.


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt uses cox


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt uses cox


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt uses cox


----------



## frazil

Cox fox box


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt uses cox


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike what to meet me at an NJ rest stop.


----------



## engineergurl

:fart: whatever you do, DO NOT go with Exceed satellite it sucks, it costs too much money and we have two forms of back up and the three always end up failing at the same time eventually


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt uses cox


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt uses cox


----------



## frazil

Cox fox box


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> :fart: whatever you do, DO NOT go with Exceed satellite it sucks, it costs too much money and we have two forms of back up and the three always end up failing at the same time eventually


I'm guessing that's your only isp?


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt uses cox


----------



## frazil

Cox fox box


----------



## frazil

Cox fox box


----------



## matt267 PE

there's always one is a group


----------



## frazil

Cox fox box


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I liked the old way of doing things, you know when people spammed message boards from real computers, usually late at night, and fun and hilarity ensued.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

there's always one is a group


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: we almost got in trouble at a jersey rest stop on the turnpike cause the hubby tried to pump his own gas


----------



## frazil

Cox fox box


----------



## matt267 PE

there's always one is a group


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> :wave2: we almost got in trouble at a jersey rest stop on the turnpike cause the hubby tried to pump his own gas


hahah. yeah it's full service. the kind mike likes too.


----------



## frazil

Good to know about satellite, never tried that either


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## frazil

Cox fox box


----------



## matt267 PE

sometimes two


----------



## matt267 PE

sometimes two


----------



## matt267 PE

sometimes two


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hey mike, how near to Vernon are you? I've got some friends there.


----------



## matt267 PE

sometimes two


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave2: we almost got in trouble at a jersey rest stop on the turnpike cause the hubby tried to pump his own gas
> 
> 
> 
> hahah. yeah it's full service. the kind mike likes too.
Click to expand...

In Jersey we pump our fists not our gas


----------



## matt267 PE

sometimes two


----------



## engineergurl

:juggle: we have exceed satellite for the main internet, we have a Verizon hot spot that constantly fails because it wants to connect to 4G but we don't have that here (I would be happy with it on 3G) and then my husbands phone is set up as a hot spot because that will stay on 3G and is more consistent than the hotspot


----------



## matt267 PE

sometimes two


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Hey mike, how near to Vernon are you? I've got some friends there.


10 minutes, but you could probably confirm that based on my ip


----------



## Master slacker

Sapper said:


> Ok, my new jeep avatar is awesome. Custom handmade avatars for sale, $15.


Um... Don't jeeps have live axles?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> :juggle: we have exceed satellite for the main internet, we have a Verizon hot spot that constantly fails because it wants to connect to 4G but we don't have that here (I would be happy with it on 3G) and then my husbands phone is set up as a hot spot because that will stay on 3G and is more consistent than the hotspot


that should like a lot of hoops to jump through. You should spam from work more.


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the shit show ms


----------



## matt267 PE

sometimes two


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Vernon vt?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## engineergurl

I wish my quotes were showing up... Jersey is just the suburbs of NYC which is the trash of NY state... says the one blessed with growing up in upstate (WAY upstate) NY


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey there's MS


----------



## NJmike PE

Vernon NJ


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Do I look like a mechanical engineer to you?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I wish my quotes were showing up... Jersey is just the suburbs of NYC which is the trash of NY state... says the one blessed with growing up in upstate (WAY upstate) NY


BURN


----------



## Master slacker

Layla tipsy


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' the night away


----------



## Master slacker

Dammit Layla not layla


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## Master slacker

Fuclk


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## Master slacker

Lala


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## frazil

So can guests see this thread?


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' the night away


----------



## Master slacker

Fuck you you fucking fuck autocirrect


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' the night away


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' the night away


----------



## frazil

It used to be that guests couldn't see anything in STB


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## Master slacker

Apple can suck my balls


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

what is the fastest that one of these threads has reached 10k?


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## Master slacker

Lalala


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' the night away


----------



## Master slacker

Your mom


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' the night away


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' the night away


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> what is the fastest that one of these threads has reached 10k?


Not 4 days that's for sure


----------



## Master slacker

Your mom


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If guests can see this, it doesn't matter. All they see is a black screen.


----------



## Master slacker

Your mom has 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## frazil

Hmmm it's reached 10k fast before. This might be close


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly  :redface:


----------



## Master slacker

Guests can suck my bals


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## frazil

Sapper said:


> If guests can see this, it doesn't matter. All they see is a black screen.


Why?


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly  :redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## Master slacker

Quick replies can suck n,y balls


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly  :redface:


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly  :redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly  :redface:


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly  :redface:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm doe113


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly  :redface:


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly  :redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> Quick replies can suck n,y balls


Your balls can suck your balls


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> I'm doe113


?


----------



## Master slacker

Live axle, Sap. Live axle!


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> I'm doe113


Was that code


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly  :redface:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Don't know why I typed that fraz, I'm falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly  :redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## Master slacker

NJmike PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick replies can suck n,y balls
> 
> 
> 
> Your balls can suck your balls
Click to expand...

That would be monumentally awesome!


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Don't know why I typed that fraz, I'm falling asleep


Good night. Thanks for playin'


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly  :redface:


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toastis!


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick replies can suck n,y balls
> 
> 
> 
> Your balls can suck your balls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be monumentally awesome!
Click to expand...

If possible I would never leave the house


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly  :redface:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm doze posting, probably a bad thing to do


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## frazil

I need to go to sleep.


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly  :redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

We are the Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## Master slacker

I'd never leave my pants!


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly  :redface:


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly  :redface:


----------



## Master slacker

Fuck


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly  :redface:


----------



## frazil

This has been a long week


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly  :redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly  :redface:


----------



## Master slacker

EPost Toasties


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly  :redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## Master slacker

Fuxk


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## frazil

Not very productive


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly  :redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## Master slacker

Post Roasties


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: this machine is not happy with me.... dang it, why won't anything just work like I want it too? WHY, WHY? WHEN's gonna be my time?


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## frazil

What are we at?


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## Master slacker

Double fuck fick


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## NJmike PE

9300


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## Master slacker

Fuck yeah!


----------



## frazil

Jinkies!


----------



## frazil

Jinkies!


----------



## Master slacker

Fjejdhf osrfhbvihbvsohibfoivhbgihrbveuhbiheorg sign gf goihfhigfs oiugn oiugn sfouibggi up osirugvnuionrsoivnfhin I kxhnifunvoidfnviounsduviodgoiuvndgiounsoiundf lived


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> Fuck yeah!


Nope!

Sniped


----------



## frazil

Jinkies!


----------



## Master slacker

VAJOINA!


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## frazil

Jinkies!


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> :wave2: this machine is not happy with me.... dang it, why won't anything just work like I want it too? WHY, WHY? WHEN's gonna be my time?


are you running windows 8 or 8.1?

Not like I know how to fix either though.


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## frazil

Jinkies!


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: if you fall asleep you will miss the 10k


----------



## Master slacker

NJmike PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope!
> 
> Sniped
Click to expand...

No, I fianlly got post Toasties out


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## Master slacker

Fick


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## Master slacker

Fuck


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## Master slacker

,


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## Master slacker

Fuck


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> this is very chaotic


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## NJmike PE

At this rate we might be able to hit 10k by 11 pm


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## Master slacker

FUCKING HATE APPLE


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## frazil

I wouldn't want to miss that


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> FUCKING HATE APPLE


Sheep


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## Master slacker

Can't opts just a fucking exclamation point!


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## engineergurl

:bag: I wouldn't know which anyway... I just pressed the power button and started spamming....

in spite of this, I am actually REALLY much better using pc's at work than most and I am a program manager for IT projects? yup!


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## frazil

I think I might win this one


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## Master slacker

Steve jobs cango fuckhimself


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## Master slacker

Sideways with a chansaw


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## Master slacker

Chainsaw

Fuckers


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## frazil

I have a good feeling despite my poor cut/paste abilities


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## engineergurl

:madgo: I keep hearing "lost the lead" "gained the lead" "lost the lead" halo seems to be a tight fight tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

damn mike your 12k +


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## Master slacker

I rally do hate apple even though I have two of their peoducts


----------



## frazil

What's the number?


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: you know what I want?


----------



## Master slacker

Poop


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> What's the number?


a few short of 9400


----------



## matt267 PE

9388 ish


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## frazil

MS you're a negative nellie tonight


----------



## Master slacker

What's the frequency Kenneth?


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> :wave2: you know what I want?


Bacon


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: If so, let me know


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

this is very chaotic


----------



## frazil

What do you want?


----------



## Master slacker

frazil said:


> MS you're a negative nellie tonight


It's aple. Not me


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> MS you're a negative nellie tonight


I believe the correct term is bitch


----------



## frazil

Cake


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## Master slacker

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave2: you know what I want?
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon
Click to expand...

See the random thoughts thread


----------



## engineergurl

I want more than bacon. I love bacon, but there's gotta be something more


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## frazil

frazil said:


> Cake


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## Master slacker

LLla


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## Master slacker

Penis


----------



## frazil

I want a day (or week)off


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

mike, who was the bacon spam


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## Master slacker

Intuit


----------



## frazil

And a massage


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: I don't like people who cheat...


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Bust


----------



## frazil

Taxes were accepted


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Barf


----------



## Master slacker

Supercalifagilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Beer


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> mike, who was the bacon spam


Huh?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Fudge


----------



## matt267 PE

mike, how was the bacon spam


----------



## NJmike PE

10k or bust


----------



## Master slacker

Lalala


----------



## frazil

Filed them at 11:48 April 15th


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

500 to go


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Arf


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: maybe a job that I can do more than pay my student loans and car loan with, that would be nice...


----------



## Master slacker

Bout to watch a tragically bad movie


----------



## matt267 PE

mike, how was the bacon spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Salty


----------



## frazil

Then found out I had until midnight PST


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Rat


----------



## Master slacker

Don't know what it will be


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Irs


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought you bought bacon spam

welcome ge


----------



## Master slacker

But wife is choosing again


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Master slacker

La


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Star


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: or people to go buy stuff so I can get out of it completely and actually get enough money to pay for insurance to be a personal trainer


----------



## frazil

That would be nice

I got TOP again!!!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Haha


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Salty


I bet you liked it too.

Sorry


----------



## Master slacker

La


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Yummy


----------



## Master slacker

La


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Fa


----------



## Master slacker

Sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

salty spam


----------



## Master slacker

Sleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> But wife is choosing again


They really are bad at choosing quality movies. Mine can't worth a $h!t either


----------



## Master slacker

Din of wild dioxin ond


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Thirty


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: movies chosen by the wife, midnight PST and something else... this really is total confusion


----------



## frazil

EG are you moving back to Alabama?


----------



## matt267 PE

salty spam

isn't all spam salty.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Splam


----------



## Master slacker

NJmike PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> But wife is choosing again
> 
> 
> 
> They really are bad at choosing quality movies. Mine can't worth a $h!t either
Click to expand...

Preach on, brotha!


----------



## matt267 PE

salty spam


----------



## Master slacker

She last chose texas chainsaw


----------



## engineergurl

:bag: I would rather be on the bottom anyway


----------



## matt267 PE

salty spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Sweet spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Sugar spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salty
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you liked it too.
> 
> Sorry
Click to expand...

Eh, can't even call that shit food. It comes out of a play doh machine


----------



## Master slacker

And contacted


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Doggy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

salty spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Pizza spam


----------



## Master slacker

Those two sucked. Mine was awesome


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: we aren't sure... we were supposed to head back by the end of this year, but due to promotion crap we may not be able to go there


----------



## Master slacker

Last action hero


----------



## matt267 PE

salty spam


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## Master slacker

She's searching


----------



## Master slacker

Ammit


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: maybe ft carson or Yuma az?


----------



## Master slacker

Fuck. Dammit!


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> But wife is choosing again
> 
> 
> 
> They really are bad at choosing quality movies. Mine can't worth a $h!t either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Preach on, brotha!
Click to expand...

Back when blockbusters existed we would go on a Sat night. Each pick out a flick and decide. Her selections usually ended in an early night


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## Master slacker

Searching more


----------



## frazil

Do you guys have any say in where you go?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Master slacker

Lalalalalaallalaalalalalalaaaaaa.........


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## Master slacker

Penis


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## Master slacker

Go there


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> Penis


Fucker


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## Master slacker

Bullocks


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## Master slacker

Fuck


----------



## NJmike PE

500 to go


----------



## frazil

Me too


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## Master slacker

Girl, interrupted


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

ms, did you find any words that are blocked?


----------



## Master slacker

Bye


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: husbands never pull away from your wife, even if she has her tounge sticking out and is headed towards your ear


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> Girl, interrupted


Never saw it


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## frazil

I'm replying to my husband in posts now instead of talking


----------



## Master slacker

No


----------



## Master slacker

Not looking forward to it


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> :wave2: husbands never pull away from your wife, even if she has her tounge sticking out and is headed towards your ear


Agreed


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> :wave2: husbands never pull away from your wife, even if she has her tounge sticking out and is headed towards your ear


wilco


----------



## frazil

Typey type type


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Master slacker

Will we view later


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

I haven't seen any good movies lately


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: we get three choices (preferences) but for instance, GA/AL doesn't have any E7 slots, so it doesn't make sense to go there because he can't get promoted... so we would have to choose between going home and him getting promoted


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> I haven't seen any good movies lately


Frozen was the last movie we saw in the theater. My daughter liked it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

engineergurl said:


> :wave2: we get three choices (preferences) but for instance, GA/AL doesn't have any E7 slots, so it doesn't make sense to go there because he can't get promoted... so we would have to choose between going home and him getting promoted


That stinks


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

It'd be nice to have both


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Ft Carson would be cool


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

play doh spam


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: The last movie we went to see was WWZ

we don't get many weekends to see movies... we did get to go to dinner last night... I got fried pickles


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Go


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

we're almost there


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

we're almost there


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

we're almost there


----------



## frazil

To


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

The


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## matt267 PE

hey, this is crazy, here's my number, call me maybe


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

hey, this is crazy, here's my number, call me maybe


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: honestly, if we could go someplace I could get a real job instead of what I have here... I don't care where we go


----------



## matt267 PE

hey, this is crazy, here's my number, call me maybe


----------



## frazil

Ho


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> hey, this is crazy, here's my number, call me maybe


:ghey:


----------



## matt267 PE

hey, this is crazy, here's my number, call me maybe


----------



## frazil

Hey


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> hey, this is crazy, here's my number, call me maybe


:ghey:


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: I am the SLOWEST POSTER


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Love the smileys


----------



## matt267 PE

she has a sex video


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: It's going down, I'm yelling TIMBER


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

she has a sex video


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> :wave2: It's going down, I'm yelling TIMBER


NOooooo we're almost there.


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Posty post post


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: I should wake sapper up... tell him to get back online even though it's saying he's online


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## frazil

t


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> :wave2: I should wake sapper up... tell him to get back online even though it's saying he's online


Agreed


----------



## frazil

engineergurl said:


> :wave2: I should wake sapper up... tell him to get back online even though it's saying he's online


 you should


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: you better move, you better dance


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

What's the nimber


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper is probably hacking our computers and reading our emails right now.


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> What's the nimber


9650


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Number


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: I sent him a message telling him how close we are :wave2:


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## frazil

t


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Ol


----------



## engineergurl

keep posting faster!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## frazil

R


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## frazil

Not that close


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: this is slowing down, you need to speed it up or I'm going to be pissed about waking sapper up


----------



## frazil

Not that close


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Not that close


----------



## envirotex

hello


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Not that close


oh no, we're close.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Wake him up


----------



## engineergurl

:banned: I do miss VT


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## envirotex

what up?


----------



## frazil

Wake him up


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## envirotex

gonna go over tonight...


----------



## frazil

Hey envirotex


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

hey tex. we're just spammin'


----------



## engineergurl

:banned:he used to call me shortround


----------



## frazil

Wake him up


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## envirotex

but when?


----------



## frazil

Wake him up


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## envirotex

hello fraz!


----------



## frazil

Here's to VT


----------



## matt267 PE

I agree, wake him up


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the hell is Bly?


----------



## matt267 PE

I agree, wake him up


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the hell is Bly?


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: It had to be snakes


----------



## matt267 PE

I agree, wake him up


----------



## frazil

Wake him up


----------



## envirotex

dklfn veefvs


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Here's to VT


+1


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the hell is Bly?


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the hell is Bly?


----------



## envirotex

Alaska


----------



## frazil

Snakes?


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the hell is Bly?


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the hell is Bly?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm tired of these motherfucking snakes on this motherfucking plane.


----------



## envirotex

Alaska


----------



## NJmike PE

Funny


----------



## matt267 PE

I agree, wake him up


----------



## frazil

Where's lumber Jim?


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: and don't say YEAH, Nice


----------



## matt267 PE

I agree, wake him up


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

I agree, wake him up


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## frazil

What's the number?


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> What's the number?


9750


----------



## matt267 PE

no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Sleepy


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## frazil

I'm not even going to know when I win cause I can't see the number


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## frazil

In roads


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## frazil

Pipelined


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## frazil

Gateway


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## frazil

Theater


----------



## engineergurl

:bag: grrrr


----------



## frazil

Big deal


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## frazil

Business


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Antipost


----------



## engineergurl

:bag: like really? okay do you know what. I want another one


----------



## frazil

World


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post minus one


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate when ppl invite me to play games on Facebook


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> I'm not even going to know when I win cause I can't see the number


Fraz, thanks for asking about my dog eailer. I'm not sure if you saw my response. It'under 2000 spam posts now.

The pup will be fine after we have his cancerous leg removed tomorrow. we'll have some quality time with him after that.


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate when ppl invite me to play games on Facebook


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate when ppl invite me to play games on Facebook


----------



## engineergurl

:juggle: I'm sexy and I know it.... oaw I work out


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate when ppl invite me to play games on Facebook


----------



## frazil

Lackin'


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate when ppl invite me to play games on Facebook


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> :bag: like really? okay do you know what. I want another one


another beer. Sure. Go for it.


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate when ppl invite me to play games on Facebook


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate when ppl invite me to play games on Facebook


----------



## matt267 PE

no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate when ppl invite me to play games on Facebook


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate when ppl invite me to play games on Facebook


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike let's play farmville


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate when ppl invite me to play games on Facebook


----------



## engineergurl

:juggle:spam posts, Matt's dog will be okay once it gets it's leg removed...


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate when ppl invite me to play games on Facebook


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike let's play farmville


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to know when I win cause I can't see the number
> 
> 
> 
> Fraz, thanks for asking about my dog eailer. I'm not sure if you saw my response. It'under 2000 spam posts now.The pup will be fine after we have his cancerous leg removed tomorrow. we'll have some quality time with him after that.
Click to expand...

I'm glad he'll be ok. That's scary. The story about your your daughter was really sweet

TOP!


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate when ppl invite me to play games on Facebook


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike let's play farmville


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Mike let's play farmville


Matt, GFY


----------



## engineergurl

:bag: I DARE someone to go expand on the Exception Collection introduction over in the serious threads... I DARE you


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate when ppl invite me to play games on Facebook


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike let's play farmville


----------



## envirotex

NJmike PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the number?
> 
> 
> 
> 9750
Click to expand...

no. 867-5309


----------



## frazil

Damn


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike let's play farmville
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, GFY
Click to expand...

Mike you're not very nice.


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> :bag:  I DARE someone to go expand on the Exception Collection introduction over in the serious threads...  I DARE you


I will tomorrow. Where am I looking


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't even have facebook


----------



## engineergurl

:bag: GFY is a banned term from this board... if you use it in violation to it's true meaning, you will be eliminated


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike let's play farmville
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, GFY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike you're not very nice.
Click to expand...

My wife tells me the same. Currently sleeping on the couch


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't even have facebook


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: a bottle of red


----------



## frazil

engineergurl said:


> :bag: I DARE someone to go expand on the Exception Collection introduction over in the serious threads... I DARE you


Ain't nobody got time for that. We gotta spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't even have facebook


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: a bottle of white


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Didn't someone tell RG to GFY? Did they get banned?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Mike what's the story? Why are you on the couch?


----------



## engineergurl

:wave2: whatever kind of mood your in tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## envirotex

I like Karen.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't even have facebook


----------



## frazil

Remote


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't even have facebook


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't even have facebook


----------



## frazil

Months


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't even have facebook


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't even have facebook


----------



## envirotex

How many more?


----------



## engineergurl

:bag: GFY is a VT term


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't even have facebook


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't even have facebook


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't even have facebook


----------



## envirotex

I'm not even copy-pasting.


----------



## frazil

Smart man


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't even have facebook


----------



## engineergurl

:bag: Karen has been pretty mean to me, so I have a hard time liking Karen


----------



## frazil

Cool factor


----------



## frazil

Marketable


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> :bag: GFY is a VT term


I think a new member recently told RG to GFY. RG never responed.


----------



## envirotex

Facebook is out.


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Mike what's the story? Why are you on the couch?


Started back in September. Mrs NJ was Pg w/ #3. Needed the bed. I was studying late at night for PE. Just slept on couch for her. Then baby #3 was born. Nights were difficult. Slept on couch. So. Either holding baby. Ask EG. We would PM when I was baby duty.


----------



## matt267 PE

who's Karen?


----------



## engineergurl

:bag: I'm happy, I'm happy, but that ain't good enough for you


----------



## matt267 PE

testing spem


----------



## NJmike PE

150 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

testing spem


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

testing spem


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

testing spem


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> :bag: Karen has been pretty mean to me, so I have a hard time liking Karen


She's usually OK to me, but I can see where she might a little irritating. She doesn't concede points...


----------



## matt267 PE

testing spem


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

testing spem


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

spam drill


----------



## envirotex

EC


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

regulator spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Got it


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## envirotex

Anyway...


----------



## matt267 PE

regulator spam


----------



## engineergurl

:bag: I am not copy and pasting... hell I have to click 4 things before this machine will let me even think about typing... stupid technology thinking it's smarter than me


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

regulator spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Mumber


----------



## matt267 PE

regulator spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

regulator spam


----------



## frazil

Number


----------



## matt267 PE

regulator spam


----------



## matt267 PE

regulator spam


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Mumber


Almost 9900


----------



## envirotex

How long can this go on?


----------



## frazil

Metamorphosis


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Number


9892 ish


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mumber
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 9900
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## matt267 PE

regulator spam


----------



## matt267 PE

regulator spam

:bananalama:


----------



## envirotex

it goes much faster when there aren't rules


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> How long can this go on?


Sapper said no limit


----------



## frazil

Who said 11? They're going to be right in


----------



## frazil

Right on


----------



## matt267 PE

regulator spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## envirotex

but sometimes the rules make it more fun


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Boss


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> it goes much faster when there aren't rules


there used to be rules?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## engineergurl

:bag: the thing is, I ask honest questions. especially here, I don't think I should have to fear offending if I'm not being malicious. I just want to hear the other side of the story or the opinion a lot of times to be able to make up my own mind with all the information. but EC has been downright mean to me when I raised legitimate concerns from a standpoint that we didn't agree on. There is one thing to ask questions and another thing to accuse others.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

regulator spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

envirotex said:


> but sometimes the rules make it more fun


The rules make it more intelligible


----------



## envirotex

sure are a lot of lurkers on here


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

regulator spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> sure are a lot of lurkers on here


They like to watch


----------



## envirotex

I get that.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> sure are a lot of lurkers on here


I'll have to check out an old 10k thread


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Could be posting... Just saying


----------



## engineergurl

:bag: I will never ever win one of these things... I've been trying for 6 years I think... never works out well for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> but sometimes the rules make it more fun
> 
> 
> 
> The rules make it more intelligible
Click to expand...

I'll have to check out an old 10k thread


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Idk


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll have to check out an old 10k thread


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll have to check out an old 10k thread


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## engineergurl

:bag: adult swim is on


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll have to check out an old 10k thread


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> I'll have to check out an old 10k thread


What a time sink


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## envirotex

Well, like I said, she doesn't like to see the other side...


----------



## matt267 PE

what the hell am I pasting


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

what the hell am I pasting


----------



## frazil

Mixed blessing


----------



## matt267 PE

what the hell am I pasting


----------



## NJmike PE

Closer....


----------



## matt267 PE

what the hell am I pasting


----------



## engineergurl

:bag: I have to pee


----------



## NJmike PE

Closer....


----------



## NJmike PE

Closer....


----------



## matt267 PE

it's really going to happen


----------



## envirotex

chatting on the 10k late nights is fun...


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> :bag:  I have to pee


Same


----------



## frazil

My husband is talking and I'm just pulling out words


----------



## NJmike PE

Closer....


----------



## matt267 PE

it's really going to happen


----------



## NJmike PE

Closer....


----------



## NJmike PE

Closer....


----------



## NJmike PE

Closer....


----------



## NJmike PE

Closer....


----------



## envirotex

almost done


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> :bag: I have to pee


yeah, no, that wasn't random


----------



## frazil

Talky talk talk


----------



## NJmike PE

Closer....


----------



## NJmike PE

Closer....


----------



## matt267 PE

it's really going to happen


----------



## NJmike PE

Closer....


----------



## frazil

Number


----------



## matt267 PE

it's really going to happen


----------



## NJmike PE

Stop looking at me swan


----------



## matt267 PE

it's really going to happen


----------



## envirotex

how can there be a winner if there are no rules?


----------



## NJmike PE

Closer....


----------



## frazil

G


----------



## matt267 PE

it's really going to happen


----------



## NJmike PE

Closer....


----------



## matt267 PE

it's really going to happen


----------



## frazil

Ftw


----------



## matt267 PE

it's really going to happen


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> how can there be a winner if there are no rules?


No winners


----------



## frazil

Ftw


----------



## matt267 PE

it's really going to happen


----------



## envirotex

someone is going to jump in

10K


----------



## NJmike PE

Just spam


----------



## engineergurl

:bag:did my cat post at 10k?


----------



## matt267 PE

:band: :multiplespotting:


----------



## frazil

Ftw


----------



## NJmike PE

Closer....


----------



## envirotex

a mod will delete posts and then they will win


----------



## frazil

We're all winners!


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok. I need a pee break


----------



## frazil

That's a good idea


----------



## engineergurl

:bag: that's bull shit


----------



## frazil

Did we hit it?


----------



## matt267 PE

:band: :multiplespotting:


----------



## envirotex

Hey look what happened!


----------



## matt267 PE

:band: :multiplespotting:


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Did we hit it?


yep


----------



## matt267 PE

:band: :multiplespotting:


----------



## matt267 PE

suck on that sapper.


----------



## frazil

envirotex said:


> someone is going to jump in


And the winner is...


----------



## matt267 PE

just kidding, don't ban me bro.


----------



## frazil

Well done people!


----------



## frazil

That's good teamwork. You can put that on your resume


----------



## matt267 PE

Sap challenged us to 100k though


----------



## matt267 PE

:band: :multiplespotting:


----------



## envirotex

VT.


----------



## matt267 PE

what is the post break down.


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> Sap challenged us to 100k though


Maybe tomorrow night


----------



## matt267 PE

good night all. It was fun.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> suck on that sapper.


:banhim:


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah. I'm done for tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

I


----------



## NJmike PE

Feel


----------



## NJmike PE

Like


----------



## NJmike PE

I've


----------



## NJmike PE

A


----------



## NJmike PE

Second


----------



## NJmike PE

Wind


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Until


----------



## NJmike PE

Midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Est


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Not tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Not tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Not tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Not tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Not tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Not tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Not tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Not tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Not tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Not tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok. Now I'm done for real


----------



## Lumber Jim

After NJ post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nightie night post!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nightie night post!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nightie night post!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nightie night post!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nightie night post!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nightie night post!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nightie night post!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nightie night post!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nightie night post!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nightie night post!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nightie night post!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nightie night post!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nightie night post!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nightie night post!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nightie night post!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nightie night post!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nightie night post!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Nightie night post!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Few more I guess...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Couple more...


----------



## Lumber Jim

One more


----------



## Lumber Jim

To all,

Great job on this!

I wholeheartedly believe it was for a good cause.


----------



## blybrook PE

Wow, 10k in under 5 days; now thats some serious spamming!

Congrats!

VTE would be proud!


----------



## akwooly

WTF happened in here! Strong work!


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself. No one was looking. I was all myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta work today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta work today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta work today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta work today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta work today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta work today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta work today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta work today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta work today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta work today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta work today.


----------



## matt267 PE

you till there bro


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta work today.


----------



## matt267 PE

you till there bro


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta work today.


----------



## matt267 PE

you still there bro


----------



## matt267 PE

you still there bro


----------



## matt267 PE

you still there bro


----------



## matt267 PE

you still there bro


----------



## matt267 PE

you still there bro


----------



## matt267 PE

you still there bro


----------



## NJmike PE

No rest all spam


----------



## matt267 PE

you still there bro


----------



## matt267 PE

you still there bro


----------



## NJmike PE

No rest all spam


----------



## NJmike PE

No rest all spam


----------



## matt267 PE

you still there bro


----------



## matt267 PE

I think you have an addiction


----------



## NJmike PE

No rest all spam


----------



## NJmike PE

No rest all spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I think you have an addiction


----------



## NJmike PE

No rest all spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I think you have an addiction


----------



## matt267 PE

I think you have an addiction


----------



## NJmike PE

No rest all spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I think you have an addiction


----------



## matt267 PE

I think you have an addiction


----------



## matt267 PE

I think you have an addiction


----------



## matt267 PE

I think you have an addiction


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi my name is Mike and I'm addicted to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I think you have an addiction


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi my name is Mike and I'm addicted to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi my name is Mike and I'm addicted to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi my name is Mike and I'm addicted to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Welcome Mike


----------



## matt267 PE

Welcome Mike


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi my name is Mike and I'm addicted to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi my name is Mike and I'm addicted to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Welcome Mike


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi my name is Mike and I'm addicted to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi my name is Mike and I'm addicted to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi my name is Mike and I'm addicted to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi my name is Mike and I'm addicted to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hello, my name is Matt. I'm NOT addicted to spam. I just here for the cookies.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hello, my name is Matt. I'm NOT addicted to spam. I just here for the cookies.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hello, my name is Matt. I'm NOT addicted to spam. I just here for the cookies.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hello, my name is Matt. I'm NOT addicted to spam. I just here for the cookies.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hello, my name is Matt. I'm NOT addicted to spam. I just here for the cookies.


----------



## NJmike PE

Did someone say cookies


----------



## matt267 PE

Hello, my name is Matt. I'm NOT addicted to spam. I just here for the cookies.


----------



## NJmike PE

Did someone say cookies


----------



## matt267 PE

Hello, my name is Matt. I'm NOT addicted to spam. I just here for the cookies.


----------



## NJmike PE

Did someone say cookies


----------



## matt267 PE

Hello, my name is Matt. I'm NOT addicted to spam. I just here for the cookies.


----------



## NJmike PE

Did someone say cookies


----------



## matt267 PE

Hello, my name is Matt. I'm NOT addicted to spam. I just here for the cookies.


----------



## NJmike PE

Did someone say cookies


----------



## matt267 PE

Hello, my name is Matt. I'm NOT addicted to spam. I just here for the cookies.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hello, my name is Matt. I'm NOT addicted to spam. I just here for the cookies.


----------



## NJmike PE

Did someone say cookies


----------



## NJmike PE

Did someone say cookies


----------



## NJmike PE

Did someone say cookies


----------



## NJmike PE

Did someone say cookies


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm usually all alone in here in the mornings. Nice to have company.


----------



## NJmike PE

Did someone say cookies


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm usually all alone in here in the mornings. Nice to have company.


----------



## NJmike PE

Did someone say cookies


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm usually all alone in here in the mornings. Nice to have company.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm usually all alone in here in the mornings. Nice to have company.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm usually all alone in here in the mornings. Nice to have company.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm usually all alone in here in the mornings. Nice to have company.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm usually all alone in here in the mornings. Nice to have company.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm usually all alone in here in the mornings. Nice to have company.


----------



## NJmike PE

I've been slacking lately. Been sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm usually all alone in here in the mornings. Nice to have company.


----------



## NJmike PE

I've been slacking lately. Been sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm usually all alone in here in the mornings. Nice to have company.


----------



## NJmike PE

I've been slacking lately. Been sleeping in


----------



## NJmike PE

I've been slacking lately. Been sleeping in


----------



## NJmike PE

I've been slacking lately. Been sleeping in


----------



## NJmike PE

I've been slacking lately. Been sleeping in


----------



## NJmike PE

I've been slacking lately. Been sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

with 3 little ones in the house, you can sleep in from time to time


----------



## NJmike PE

I've been slacking lately. Been sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

with 3 little ones in the house. You can sleep in from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

with 3 little ones in the house. You can sleep in from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

with 3 little ones in the house. You can sleep in from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

with 3 little ones in the house. You can sleep in from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

with 3 little ones in the house. You can sleep in from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

with 3 little ones in the house. You can sleep in from time to time


----------



## NJmike PE

Its actually "normailizing" if you will


----------



## matt267 PE

with 3 little ones in the house, you can sleep in from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

how is the potty training going?


----------



## NJmike PE

Just really dealing with teething from the baby


----------



## matt267 PE

how is the potty training going?


----------



## matt267 PE

how is the potty training going?


----------



## matt267 PE

how is the potty training going?


----------



## matt267 PE

Teething already? I forget how soon that happens.


----------



## matt267 PE

how is the potty training going?


----------



## NJmike PE

The oldest is done. She one nighttime accident the other night. Otherwise she done


----------



## matt267 PE

how is the potty training going?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> The oldest is done. She one nighttime accident the other night. Otherwise she done


excellent!


----------



## matt267 PE

Less diapers = more beer money


----------



## matt267 PE

Less diapers = more beer money


----------



## matt267 PE

Less diapers = more beer money


----------



## matt267 PE

Less diapers = more beer money


----------



## NJmike PE

The middle one need a kiddie potty. He likes Cars the movie. Gonna get him a potty of the main character


----------



## matt267 PE

Less diapers = more beer money


----------



## NJmike PE

Truer words have never been spoken


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> The middle one need a kiddie potty. He likes Cars the movie. Gonna get him a potty of the main character


how old are the they all?


----------



## matt267 PE

Less diapers = more beer money


----------



## matt267 PE

Less diapers = more beer money

oh and less diapers = more money for CONDOMS


----------



## NJmike PE

Or more more money for diapers for daddy


----------



## matt267 PE

Less diapers = more beer money

oh and less diapers = more money for CONDOMS


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Or more more money for diapers for daddy


+1


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Less diapers = more beer money
> 
> oh and less diapers = more money for CONDOMS


Snip snip


----------



## matt267 PE

Less diapers = more beer money

oh and less diapers = more money for CONDOMS


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less diapers = more beer money
> 
> oh and less diapers = more money for CONDOMS
> 
> 
> 
> Snip snip
Click to expand...

I'll get the knife


----------



## NJmike PE

Snip Snip


----------



## NJmike PE

Snip Snip


----------



## matt267 PE

if you discover the glory hole, non of this will be an issue


----------



## NJmike PE

You ain't touching my guy


----------



## matt267 PE

if you discover the glory hole, non of this will be an issue


----------



## matt267 PE

if you discover the glory hole, non of this will be an issue


----------



## matt267 PE

if you discover the glory hole, non of this will be an issue


----------



## matt267 PE

if you discover the glory hole, non of this will be an issue


----------



## matt267 PE

if you discover the glory hole, non of this will be an issue


----------



## matt267 PE

if you discover the glory hole, non of this will be an issue


----------



## NJmike PE

I've been told it'd a one way road


----------



## matt267 PE

if you discover the glory hole, non of this will be an issue


----------



## matt267 PE

if you discover the glory hole, non of this will be an issue


----------



## NJmike PE

Tequila could fix that


----------



## NJmike PE

Snip Snip


----------



## NJmike PE

Snip Snip


----------



## NJmike PE

Snip Snip


----------



## NJmike PE

One way road


----------



## matt267 PE

yeah, that conversation usually doesn't go far.


----------



## matt267 PE

yeah, that conversation usually doesn't go far.


----------



## matt267 PE

yeah, that conversation usually doesn't go far.


----------



## matt267 PE

yeah, that conversation usually doesn't go far.


----------



## NJmike PE

Exit only signs posted


----------



## matt267 PE

yeah, that conversation usually doesn't go far.


----------



## NJmike PE

Exit only signs posted. Need Tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Exit only signs posted. Need Tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Exit only signs posted


hahahaha


----------



## NJmike PE

Exit only signs posted. Need Tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Exit only signs posted. Need Tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

LOTS of Tequilla


----------



## matt267 PE

LOTS of Tequilla


----------



## matt267 PE

LOTS of Tequilla


----------



## matt267 PE

LOTS of Tequilla


----------



## matt267 PE

LOTS of Tequilla


----------



## NJmike PE

Exit only signs posted. Need Tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

LOTS of Tequilla


----------



## NJmike PE

Neighbors houses are all still dark. Guess I'm the only idiot that has to work today


----------



## NJmike PE

Neighbors houses are all still dark. Guess I'm the only idiot that has to work today


----------



## NJmike PE

Neighbors houses are all still dark. Guess I'm the only idiot that has to work today


----------



## NJmike PE

Neighbors houses are all still dark. Guess I'm the only idiot that has to work today


----------



## NJmike PE

Neighbors houses are all still dark. Guess I'm the only idiot that has to work today


----------



## matt267 PE

let's brings this to 100k


----------



## NJmike PE

Neighbors houses are all still dark. Guess I'm the only idiot that has to work today


----------



## matt267 PE

let's brings this to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

No, I'm working too.


----------



## matt267 PE

let's brings this to 100k


----------



## NJmike PE

Its a definite possibility


----------



## matt267 PE

let's brings this to 100k


----------



## NJmike PE

Neighbors houses are all still dark. Guess I'm the only idiot that has to work today


----------



## matt267 PE

let's brings this to 100k


----------



## NJmike PE

S

P

A

M


----------



## NJmike PE

S

P

A

M


----------



## matt267 PE

this have been very therapeutic for me. Helped clear my mind. I'm like a motherfuckin' zen master now.


----------



## NJmike PE

Neighbors houses are all still dark. Guess I'm the only idiot that has to work today


----------



## matt267 PE

This and beer.


----------



## NJmike PE

It does help


----------



## matt267 PE

Both my wife and I have to work. My daughter has no school.


----------



## NJmike PE

Both


----------



## matt267 PE

let's brings this to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

let's brings this to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

I should teach my daughter how to spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

I should teach my daughter how to spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

I should teach my daughter how to spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

I should teach my daughter how to spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

Unless I get a serious pay increase, I'm probably switching jobs next year


----------



## matt267 PE

I should teach my daughter how to spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Unless I get a serious pay increase, I'm probably switching jobs next year


Really?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I should teach my daughter how to spam.


That would be awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

That's big.


----------



## NJmike PE

I feel grossly underpaid


----------



## matt267 PE

Are there firms hiring in your area?


----------



## NJmike PE

With a license in this region, I'm only making 62.5k


----------



## matt267 PE

The RIDOH is looking to hire a Principal Engineer.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna start looking over the summer


----------



## NJmike PE

Really?


----------



## NJmike PE

Been updating my resume


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> With a license in this region, I'm only making 62.5k


Yeah. I've been following that thread.

It seems like some folks switch jobs after they get a PE so they can get paid more.


----------



## NJmike PE

Realized it's been lacking since I graduated in 2011


----------



## matt267 PE

http://www.dlt.ri.gov/jobsri/StateJobs_files/April2014/PrinSanitaryEngineer.pdf

Just checked the pay is much higher then what you're making and a PE isn't required.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was thinking it's bc I'm always gonna be the 21 yo kid they hired in 1999


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I was thinking it's bc I'm always gonna be the 21 yo kid they hired in 1999


could be.

Working for the state, pay raises work differently. We tend to all get the same percentage whether we deserve it or not.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> http://www.dlt.ri.gov/jobsri/StateJobs_files/April2014/PrinSanitaryEngineer.pdf
> 
> Just checked the pay is much higher then what you're making and a PE isn't required.


Nice thanks. Gonna look into this


----------



## NJmike PE

I jus wanna be able to live more comfortable. Maybe even get a bigger house.


----------



## matt267 PE

That principle job is a couple pay grades higher then me.

I don't think it would be worth the extra work.


----------



## NJmike PE

This place is going to get small fast


----------



## NJmike PE

I should finish my resume this weekend


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> This place is going to get small fast


what place is that?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I should finish my resume this weekend


I haven't updated my mine in a while. I should though. You never know.


----------



## matt267 PE

pay grade spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice thing about this job, other than the security, is the location. It's a 15 minute ride to work


----------



## matt267 PE

pay grade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Nice thing about this job, other than the security, is the location. It's a 15 minute ride to work


I hear you on that. I'm about 4 miles from my office.


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice thing about this job, other than the security, is the location. It's a 15 minute ride to work
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you on that. I'm about 4 miles from my office.
Click to expand...

This gives me more time to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should finish my resume this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't updated my mine in a while. I should though. You never know.
Click to expand...

I was embarrassed when I looked at mine recently. Completely overhauling it


----------



## matt267 PE

This gives me more time to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Short work commute spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Short work commute spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Short work commute spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should finish my resume this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't updated my mine in a while. I should though. You never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was embarrassed when I looked at mine recently. Completely overhauling it
Click to expand...

excellent.

wrote my resume in college as part of a project with my Technical Writing class.


----------



## NJmike PE

Short work commute spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Short work commute spam


I can drink to that.


----------



## matt267 PE

This gives me more time to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This gives me more time to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This gives me more time to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I can drink to that.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should finish my resume this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't updated my mine in a while. I should though. You never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was embarrassed when I looked at mine recently. Completely overhauling it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> excellent.
> wrote my resume in college as part of a project with my Technical Writing class.
Click to expand...

Same. Still quite lacking tho


----------



## matt267 PE

I can drink to that.


----------



## NJmike PE

Short work commute spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd drink to anything just because I get to drink


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd drink to anything just because I get to drink


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd drink to anything just because I get to drink


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd drink to anything just because I get to drink


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should finish my resume this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't updated my mine in a while. I should though. You never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was embarrassed when I looked at mine recently. Completely overhauling it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> excellent.
> wrote my resume in college as part of a project with my Technical Writing class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same. Still quite lacking tho
Click to expand...

I bet I would think the same of mine.

Hell, I'm not even sure I could find my resume.


----------



## matt267 PE

I can drink to that.


----------



## NJmike PE

I had to dig deep. I don't think I found the most recent version either. :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd drink to anything just because I get to drink


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder if one of the admins can tell us if we broke a record with this thread and reaching 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd drink to anything just because I get to drink


----------



## matt267 PE

Although, what were the rules for the other 10k threads?


----------



## matt267 PE

I like no rules


----------



## matt267 PE

I like no rules


----------



## matt267 PE

I like no rules


----------



## matt267 PE

I like no rules


----------



## matt267 PE

I like no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I wonder if one of the admins can tell us if we broke a record with this thread and reaching 10k


Sapper would know. He told me I must have last 10k when I accumulated over 4k posts in the that thread


----------



## matt267 PE

I like no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Anarchy


----------



## matt267 PE

I like no rules


----------



## matt267 PE

I like no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Anarchy


----------



## matt267 PE

Did VT ever give you warning points?


----------



## NJmike PE

Anarchy


----------



## matt267 PE

I like no rules


----------



## matt267 PE

I like no rules


----------



## matt267 PE

I like no rules


----------



## matt267 PE

I like no rules


----------



## matt267 PE

I like no rules


----------



## matt267 PE

I like no rules


----------



## matt267 PE

I like no rules


----------



## matt267 PE

I like no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

No. He didn't really give warnings, hence the nickname "banhammer"


----------



## matt267 PE

I like no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Anarchy


----------



## NJmike PE

Anarchy


----------



## NJmike PE

Anarchy


----------



## NJmike PE

Anarchy


----------



## NJmike PE

Anarchy


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> No. He didn't really give warnings, hence the nickname "banhammer"


right after the survivor game started and the teams were picked. he gave me 100 warning points for "spamming the profiles" with a note to "go away."

I took it personnal at first not knowing he was a ball buster.


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

The warning points don't show up anymore. But I can still see them in the warning history.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. He didn't really give warnings, hence the nickname "banhammer"
> 
> 
> 
> right after the survivor game started and the teams were picked. he gave me 100 warning points for "spamming the profiles" with a note to "go away."
> I took it personnal at first not knowing he was a ball buster.
Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. He didn't really give warnings, hence the nickname "banhammer"
> 
> 
> 
> right after the survivor game started and the teams were picked. he gave me 100 warning points for "spamming the profiles" with a note to "go away."
> I took it personnal at first not knowing he was a ball buster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...

yeah.

I don't know if I was busting someone else's balls too much, or what. I didn't get an explanation.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm surprised I never had any kind of interaction like that with him. I thought there was a time when I rubbed him the wrong way. :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE

I was busting his balls about the Patriots losing 2x to the giants


----------



## matt267 PE

Then I though he gave everyone on the opposing team warning points to get in our heads. I never got around to asking them though.


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

I never knew that. He never even told us he did it


----------



## matt267 PE

ball busting over the internet can be a fine art. There is little perspective and context to show it's in good fun.


----------



## NJmike PE

Its too bad I / we never really got to know him better


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I never knew that. He never even told us he did it


So maybe it was me? :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE

Nah


----------



## matt267 PE

I didn't know him well either, obviously.

But from reading others posts about him. He must have been a great guy.


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn. It's time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn. It's time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn. It's time to get ready for work.


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn. It's time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

If all goes as planned, my dog will be a tripod my noon.

I might mount a camera to his head after.


----------



## matt267 PE

If all goes as planned, my dog will be a tripod my noon.

I might mount a camera to his head after.


----------



## matt267 PE

If all goes as planned, my dog will be a tripod my noon.

I might mount a camera to his head after.


----------



## matt267 PE

If all goes as planned, my dog will be a tripod my noon.

I might mount a camera to his head after.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah ppl are beginning to stir here


----------



## matt267 PE

If all goes as planned, my dog will be a tripod my noon.

I might mount a camera to his head after.


----------



## matt267 PE

If all goes as planned, my dog will be a tripod my noon.

I might mount a camera to his head after.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> If all goes as planned, my dog will be a tripod my noon.
> 
> I might mount a camera to his head after.


Good. Glad to hear he's sticking around.

Camera idea is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Alright, that's enough for me for now.

It was good spammin' you ya.


----------



## NJmike PE

Always is Matt. See you later


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If all goes as planned, my dog will be a tripod my noon.
> 
> I might mount a camera to his head after.
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Glad to hear he's sticking around.
> 
> Camera idea is awesome
Click to expand...

My daughter was unsure about the whole this at first. We showed her some youtube videos of three legged dogs. I think that made us ALL feel better.


----------



## matt267 PE

see ya.

I'm out.


----------



## NJmike PE

That's good. That's important too otherwise she'll shy away from him


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam and coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Padded post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padded post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padded post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padded post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padded post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padded post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padded post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padded post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padded post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padded post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padded post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padded post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padded post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padded post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padded post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Good Friday post


----------



## NJmike PE

Good Friday post


----------



## NJmike PE

Good Friday post


----------



## NJmike PE

Good Friday post


----------



## NJmike PE

Good Friday post


----------



## NJmike PE

Good Friday post


----------



## NJmike PE

Good Friday post


----------



## NJmike PE

Good Friday post


----------



## NJmike PE

Good Friday post


----------



## NJmike PE

Good Friday post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

time to get ready for work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam addiction post


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

All this talk of spam is making me hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Get it to 11k


----------



## matt267 PE

you were almost to 11k.

it'll be there by the end of the day I'm sure.


----------



## NJmike PE

Had to get ready to leave for work for real


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it 5 PM yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

11k


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> 11k


:multiplespotting:

Oh yeah. TOP :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

This spam fest was brought to by EB.com


----------



## matt267 PE

they should rename the board to either: engineerspam.com or spamboards.com

There isn't much engineering talk that goes on here.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Holy shit. That's another thousand in one night. Still not fast enough pace to hit 100k by first test results release.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Holy shit. That's another thousand in one night. Still not fast enough pace to hit 100k by first test results release.


well if someone didn't go to bed so early we would have make more head way.

:joke:


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Holy shit. That's another thousand in one night. Still not fast enough pace to hit 100k by first test results release.


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Master slacker

Again


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Apparently, test results were released in 40 days last time, so it's been 7, that gives you 33 left. You've got 11k posts, you need 89k. That's 2700 posts per day.

Can't be done.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Unless, we get more people involved.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And I don't know if we can rally the troops.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But it all starts with leadership.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Whose gonna step up and lead this army?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Is it gonna be you NJMike?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Or you, Matt?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Or will leadership come from Lumber Jim?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Perhaps an old spamming vet will come out of retirement and teach the next generation the ways of old.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Maybe Dexman will bring his A game back?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Or Mary will reignite the passion for spamming she once held?


----------



## frazil

good morning


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Or will it be an old observer, somebody who has seen it done before but never actually contributed, like Roadwreck.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Good morning Fraz. I'm busy working diligently... in case anybody asks.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The question is not what can Engineer Boards do for me. It is what can I do for Engineer Boards. And the answer is epic spam fests, all day every day, till we hit 100k in honor of VTE.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> And I don't know if we can rally the troops.


I think it's easy. Make it clear that everyone has a 500 post/day quota. If they fail, they get banned. You have the power. Do you have the guts?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Coffee


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Sunrise


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Bacon and spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Antispam


----------



## frazil

There's got to be more folks out there, waiting for results, unable to focus on anything else, that could easily start spamming to help us out.


----------



## frazil

on hold


----------



## frazil

on hold


----------



## frazil

on hold


----------



## frazil

on hold spam


----------



## frazil

on hold spam


----------



## frazil

on hold spam


----------



## frazil

on hold spam


----------



## frazil

weird on hold musak


----------



## frazil

weird on hold musak


----------



## frazil

weird on hold musak


----------



## frazil

weird on hold musak


----------



## frazil

weird on hold musak


----------



## frazil

weird on hold musak


----------



## frazil

where is this guy?


----------



## frazil

where is this guy?


----------



## frazil

where is this guy?


----------



## frazil

where is this guy?


----------



## frazil

where is this guy?


----------



## frazil

my neck hurts from holding the phone


----------



## frazil

my neck hurts from holding the phone


----------



## frazil

my neck hurts from holding the phone


----------



## frazil

my neck hurts from holding the phone and trying to type


----------



## frazil

my neck hurts from holding the phone and trying to type


----------



## frazil

my neck hurts from holding the phone and trying to type


----------



## frazil

my neck hurts from holding the phone and trying to type


----------



## frazil

my neck hurts from holding the phone and trying to type


----------



## frazil

my neck hurts from holding the phone and trying to type


----------



## frazil

where is everybody?


----------



## frazil

where is everybody?


----------



## frazil

where is everybody?


----------



## frazil

where is everybody?


----------



## frazil

where is everybody?


----------



## frazil

where is everybody?


----------



## frazil

> where is everybody?


----------



## frazil

where is everybody?


----------



## frazil

where is everybody?


----------



## frazil

> where is everybody?


----------



## frazil

like seriously I'm getting a neck cramp


----------



## frazil

like seriously I'm getting a neck cramp


----------



## frazil

like seriously I'm getting a neck cramp


----------



## frazil

like seriously I'm getting a neck cramp


----------



## frazil

like seriously I'm getting a neck cramp


----------



## frazil

like seriously I'm getting a neck cramp


----------



## frazil

like seriously I'm getting a neck cramp


----------



## frazil

like seriously I'm getting a neck cramp


----------



## frazil

TOP!


----------



## frazil

nope


----------



## frazil

nope


----------



## frazil

nope


----------



## frazil

must be coffee time


----------



## frazil

must be coffee time


----------



## frazil

must be coffee time


----------



## frazil

must be coffee time


----------



## frazil

must be coffee time


----------



## frazil

must be coffee time


----------



## frazil

must be coffee time


----------



## frazil

must be coffee time


----------



## frazil

must be coffee time


----------



## frazil

still on hold


----------



## frazil

still on hold


----------



## frazil

still on hold


----------



## frazil

still on hold


----------



## frazil

still on hold


----------



## frazil

still on hold


----------



## frazil

still on hold


----------



## frazil

still on hold


----------



## frazil

still on hold


----------



## frazil

still on hold


----------



## frazil

still on hold


----------



## frazil

still on hold


----------



## frazil

TOP!


----------



## frazil

what?!


----------



## csb

still on hold?


----------



## csb

I've never seen fraz in one of these!


----------



## envirotex

morning


----------



## frazil

I haven't done one since the early days


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put the word out. Posted in mult subforums for help.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just doing my part...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just doing my part...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just doing my part...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just doing my part...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just doing my part...


----------



## NJmike PE

lets go ram! Post away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just doing my part...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If the error about posting too quickly would go away this would be easier!


----------



## NJmike PE

keep em coming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just saying...


----------



## NJmike PE

keep em coming


----------



## NJmike PE

keep em coming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Plus I need to make up for that song thing...


----------



## NJmike PE

I get the error too


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> Plus I need to make up for that song thing...


No worries. post away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The one that shall not be named.


----------



## NJmike PE

keep em coming


----------



## NJmike PE

Just let it Go already


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good thing I'm taking Oct and have time to study instead of spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

lol


----------



## NJmike PE

keep em coming


----------



## NJmike PE

keep em coming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dammit Mike I finally had gotten it out of my head yesterday afternoon!


----------



## NJmike PE

keep em coming


----------



## NJmike PE

keep em coming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Should post the youtube vid here in revenge :/


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

But that would be too cruel.


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And would probably chase other spammers away from this thread.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Enjoy Mike, I know you've been looking for it all morning.


----------



## csb

THE CIRCLE OF LIFE


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Whoa suddenly got promoted to Senior member due to all the spamming...talk about benefits.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So who's at work doing this?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump because this thread has been sooo dead lately.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and more bumping


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

absolutely riveting dialog here...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

be back later to spam some more!


----------



## frazil

ramnares said:


> Whoa suddenly got promoted to Senior member due to all the spamming...talk about benefits.


that's an added bonus of helping out the cause. I wonder if the other new members know about these benefits?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Antispam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

With spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Maybe those benefits should be advertised as an incentive.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If only real life promotions worked that way...oh you're full of spam and useless stuff, here's a promo/raise for you.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Something, Something, Something, Dark Side...


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## akwooly

The real Friday.


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

wooly!


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> The real Friday.


hey everybody, Wooly's here


----------



## akwooly

Just checking in while i eat breakfast.


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## frazil

ramnares said:


> If only real life promotions worked that way...oh you're full of spam and useless stuff, here's a promo/raise for you.


that's not how it works?? :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## frazil




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;Highly intelligent reply&lt;&lt;


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;witty response&lt;&lt;


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Eat breakfast and type!


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Posted


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Posted


----------



## akwooly

Bacon n eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon


----------



## akwooly

Bacon n eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## akwooly

Bacon n eggs


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's a trick...he's really having turkey bacon.


----------



## akwooly

Bacon n eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

and that's how you spam your way to 13K

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

All about the low cholesterol.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

keep the posts coming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good job Mike :Banane35:


----------



## akwooly

ramnares said:


> It's a trick...he's really having turkey bacon.


I probably should eat some turkey bacon every once and a while. Just not the same!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Let's not get too crazy now Wooly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming is acceptable...turkey bacon's on a whole other level


----------



## NJmike PE

Member name

Posts

NJmike PE

3716

matt267

3470

Lumber Jim

1376

Master slacker

691

Golden Eagle

621

frazil

285

Sapper

222

engineergurl

146

Ship Wreck PE

129

knight1fox3

127

blybrook PE

97

akwooly

97

FLBuff PE

59

envirotex

42

ramnares

40

Flyer_PE

30

Weavs33

24

Dark Knight

20

TehMightyEngineer

14

csb

5

Ble_PE

5

YMZ PE

4

Krakosky

3

maryannette

3

Dexman PE

3

Road Guy

3

PE2B

2

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

Supe

1

testee

1

snickerd3

1


----------



## NJmike PE

come on SMott! first ones free


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Next you'll be talking about fiber one bars and oatmeal


----------



## akwooly

I eat bacon twice a week and my cholesterol (thankfully) is fine. As long as it stays down, bacon time!


----------



## NJmike PE

kmart sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

Smott!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

First one...hundred


----------



## NJmike PE

Smott!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

For the first time in forever....


----------



## NJmike PE

Smott!


----------



## NJmike PE

SMott said:


> For the first time in forever....


Nice! See how good it feels


----------



## frazil

there used to be fabulous prizes for winning one of these things. Is that still the case?


----------



## NJmike PE

It's liberating


----------



## akwooly

Fiber bars suck.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Worked with a guy who had oatmeal every day but Wednesday for breakfast...Wednesday was egg/bacon/roll day


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I feel like a chihuahua!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Suffice to say he was a huge fan of hump day


----------



## frazil

or is it just the satisfaction of meeting the challenge?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> there used to be fabulous prizes for winning one of these things. Is that still the case?


My understanding is that there are no prizes this time around because there is no defined max limit, but instead it is a memorial thread in honor of VTE


----------



## NJmike PE

That's it. keep em coming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Feel like a Chihuahua...highly excitable?


----------



## frazil

or the title of EB Spammaster?


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> or the title of EB Spammaster?


that too


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Already laughing coffee through my nose!


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> there used to be fabulous prizes for winning one of these things. Is that still the case?
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is that there are no prizes this time around because there is no defined max limit, but instead it is a memorial thread in honor of VTE
Click to expand...

Well that's incentive enough


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Prizes...Dilbert desk calendar?


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## akwooly

Typical bacon days are wed and sun. Missed bacon on wed so today is make up day.


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

All engineers appreciate a good Dilbert right...


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> All engineers appreciate a good Dilbert right...


that's why I have him as my av


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yep...like my tail is wagging my body with excited anticipation!


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I like how the original bacon plan breaks up your week fairly evenly..


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It's Easter!


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## akwooly

Now to get the kids up and ready. I'll Check in with the spamfest later today.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And I'm not studying!


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

SMott said:


> And I'm not studying!


THAT is the best feeling


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Can't tell you how many Chihuahua's I've seen try to fight above their pay grade at the dog park...


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pits and German's stare at them like...seriously? Is this how we're doing it today?


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

All in good fun...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok matt i'm handing the baton off to you for a while


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And eggs, and bunnies, and BACON!


----------



## frazil

ramnares said:


> Can't tell you how many Chihuahua's I've seen try to fight above their pay grade at the dog park...


lol


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ooohhhhh forgot the peeps!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;random stuff&lt;&lt;


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dammit SMott now I have to pick some up on the way home!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Was doing so well...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I've never known Goeffrey to get choked up at weddings...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ha! Nice one


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Did you read about that teacher who threatened his class with GoT spoilers?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Ok matt i'm handing the baton off to you for a while


Not that deep in until I get home from work.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/25/teacher-spoil-game-of-thrones_n_5027418.html


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yep, he was "next"


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok matt i'm handing the baton off to you for a while
> 
> 
> 
> Not that deep in until I get home from work.
Click to expand...

just keep em motivated


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> I've never known Goeffrey to get choked up at weddings...


Too soon? LOL


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

George RR Martin, wedding planner extraordinaire.


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Work! Man it's Good Friday....well he'll I'm off most Fridays!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too soon when it comes to Joffrey...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Damn autocorrect!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Are you on that 'every other friday' type schedule?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Nope, the 4-10 if you need to make up time work friday schedule.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Unless you must work OT


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm guessing at some point someone's going to say, "Well if I had my adult diapers I could sit here longer and spam..."


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh nice! Pretty flexible where I'm at so if I need a Fri I switch to a 4/10


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Cuz I'm so productive today obviously :/


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Doing wonders for this spam thread I suppose..


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What IF?...have mine on now!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## knight1fox3

SPAMALAMADINGDONG!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

haha was trying to remember the member who always brings that up


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Green


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blue


----------



## NJmike PE

red


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yellow


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Purple


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

rick


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

rolled


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4RmlKDScj0


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Gold


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Egg


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Pink


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

we


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Haha! Rick rolled!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

dont


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

need


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

no


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

education...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Figured it was the perfect forum for some RRing


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok matt i'm handing the baton off to you for a while
> 
> 
> 
> Not that deep in until I get home from work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just keep em motivated
Click to expand...

You all need to add 1000 posts today or Sapper will ban your IP for life.

(how's that for motivation)

Yes, the beatings will continue until the moral improves.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

BBL...kids to care for....officially AFK!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Grammar Nazi - 'morale'


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

yeah...be back later...really should get some work done


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> yeah...be back later...really should get some work done


I'm holding you to that


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Feet to the fire huh


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok matt i'm handing the baton off to you for a while
> 
> 
> 
> Not that deep in until I get home from work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just keep em motivated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You all need to add 1000 posts today or Sapper will ban your IP for life.
> 
> (how's that for motivation)
> 
> Yes, the beatings will continue until the moral improves.
Click to expand...

This


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## knight1fox3

All grad school and no play makes Kfox a dull boy....


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on? Where did you all go?

This is NOT how we get to 100k.

:whipping:

Just kidding.

Good run all. I'll get my ctrl-v back later tonight.


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Master slacker

Hi


----------



## Master slacker

J


----------



## Master slacker

K


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more text


----------



## Master slacker

N


----------



## Master slacker

J


----------



## Master slacker

H


----------



## Master slacker

L


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## Master slacker

M


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and stuff


----------



## Master slacker

K


----------



## Master slacker

Mp


----------



## Master slacker

J


----------



## Master slacker

Out


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## NJmike PE

it's mine


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## NJmike PE

it's mine


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## NJmike PE

it's mine


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?

And ToP!

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

it's mine


----------



## NJmike PE

dman it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I *warned* you, but did you listen to me? Oh, no, you *knew*, didn't you? Oh, it's just a harmless little *bunny*, isn't it?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Probably applies to the PE Exam - Well, we'll not risk another frontal assault. That rabbit's dynamite.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## NJmike PE

one more to move it along


----------



## matt267 PE

here's another


----------



## NJmike PE

"Need a little wind here."


----------



## Bosco PE

What the hell is going on here?


----------



## frazil

Beep beep


----------



## frazil

bosco115 said:


> What the hell is going on here?


Some pretty serious spamming. Hope you brought your A game Bosco


----------



## NJmike PE

bosco115 said:


> What the hell is going on here?


spam. Lots of it. Join in


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam n ham


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Peeps!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wth where is everyone!?!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We're supposed to be spammin jammin


----------



## frazil

It's freezing in my office


----------



## frazil

Got to keep spamming to stay warm


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

~feels like a few weeks ago when I was out from work for three days, to come back and find out my boss resigned~


----------



## frazil

Tap tap tap


----------



## frazil

Dang. Out of the blue?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

You have an office like that too?!


----------



## frazil

Tap tap tap


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yep


----------



## frazil

So you're the boss now?


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## frazil

Tap tap tap


----------



## frazil

Tap tap tap


----------



## frazil

Tap tap tap


----------



## frazil

Tap tap tap


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I was like "WTH, I'm gone a few days and everything turns to hell?"


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Me boss? Uh, no


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

management material


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tappety tap tap


----------



## NJmike PE

one more


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Project engineer material...that's where I like it too


----------



## akwooly

winter tires off, summer wheels on!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lawn mower a mowin outside


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And eggs


----------



## frazil

Tap tap tap


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And eggs


----------



## frazil

Tap tap tap


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And eggs


----------



## frazil

Tap tap tap


----------



## frazil

Tap tap tap


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tic toc


----------



## frazil

I even have my little space heater on


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yo GABA GABA


----------



## frazil

I can't think when I'm cold


----------



## Bosco PE

My company is awesome enough to give us an option to work 4-10's with every Friday off. Plus we can work remotely. I was sick yesterday, so I logged in from home. Basically a four day weekend, right?

It's a nice perk for an otherwise shitty job. The pay is good too.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ooohhhh we get in trouble for those...we have "office police" aka tattle tales


----------



## Bosco PE

Get in trouble for what? Working remotely?

As long as you get your stuff done by the deadline, who really gives a shit?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We get donuts and kolaches every Thursday morning!


----------



## frazil

Now I'm hungry


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Heaters in the iffice


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Haha! Office


----------



## frazil

What's a kolaches?


----------



## Bosco PE

By the way, perfect timing for me to get sick. Seriously. Could you imagine coming down with a cold the day before the exam?

Fuck that.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Not me....late breakfast


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Or early lunch...whichever is "correct" according to NCEES


----------



## Bosco PE

Early lunch is "most correct".


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Kolache.....kind of like a pig in the blanket...with sausage or ham, lots of time cheese in there too.


----------



## Bosco PE

So this is like, my fifth spam post. Did I earn my keep? Can someone tell me the cut score now?

Please?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I forget that's a "southern thing"...just like crawfish


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No where near buddy, you FAIL!


----------



## matt267 PE

SMott said:


> Yo GABA GABA


what was the Biz beat of the day today?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I guess so huh, cuz you have to have 3^2 meals a day! Plus fourthmeal if you grab Taco Bell.


----------



## matt267 PE

bosco115 said:


> So this is like, my fifth spam post. Did I earn my keep? Can someone tell me the cut score now?
> 
> Please?


cut score is typically 70/80. Now keep spammin'


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## matt267 PE

nope


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## matt267 PE

nope


----------



## knight1fox3

Yep


----------



## matt267 PE

nope


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## matt267 PE

almost


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## matt267 PE

yes?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammin jammin, that's the biz beat today!


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## matt267 PE

YES

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Fat cat


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Snipe?


don't mind if I do.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm still in pj's today! Almost noon...studying made me revert back to college days!


----------



## Bosco PE

Cut score guess = 70% = 0.7*80 = 56 points to win

Morning session, I think I blasted 32/40 with 100% probability. In the remaining eight, about half I had a very good idea, and the other half were just guesses. I work in nuclear, so let's make a conservative assumption and say I did as well as random guessing on the final eight. Morning = 32 + 0.25*8 = 32 + 2 = 34.

56 - 34 = 22 points to win

Afternoon session, I think I blasted 15/40 with 100% probability. In the remaining 25, about 10 I had a very good idea, and the other 15 were just guesses. Still following conservative methodology, let's say I again only did as well as random guessing on the final 25. Afternoon = 15 + 0.25*25 = 15 + 6 = 21.

34 + 21 = 55. OH MY GOD I FAILED BY ONE. FUCK FUCK FUCK.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ummm...that sock on TV has a face! No wonder kids are screwed up!


----------



## NJmike PE

bosco115 said:


> Cut score guess = 70% = 0.7*80 = 56 points to win
> 
> Morning session, I think I blasted 32/40 with 100% probability. In the remaining eight, about half I had a very good idea, and the other half were just guesses. I work in nuclear, so let's make a conservative assumption and say I did as well as random guessing on the final eight. Morning = 32 + 0.25*8 = 32 + 2 = 34.
> 
> 56 - 34 = 22 points to win
> 
> Afternoon session, I think I blasted 15/40 with 100% probability. In the remaining 25, about 10 I had a very good idea, and the other 15 were just guesses. Still following conservative methodology, let's say I again only did as well as random guessing on the final 25. Afternoon = 15 + 0.25*25 = 15 + 6 = 21.
> 
> 34 + 21 = 55. OH MY GOD I FAILED BY ONE. FUCK FUCK FUCK.


less cut score, more spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Dude, quit stressing...it's out of your hands!


----------



## matt267 PE

SMott said:


> I'm still in pj's today! Almost noon...studying made me revert back to college days!


does that include jello-shots?


----------



## NJmike PE

vegan spam


----------



## NJmike PE

vegan spam


----------



## NJmike PE

vegan spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Cut score equation= if I tell you I have to kill you...highly guarded secret.

Like area 51


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Oh man, now I gotta go make a run for cheap vodka and jello!


----------



## Bosco PE

See but this is how we do nuclear. In that calc, my conclusion would be pretty simple.

"The examinee is estimated to have answered only 55 correctly. The minimum correct answers for competency is 56. However, as outlined above, several conservative assumptions were used in estimating the correct answers. Therefore, by engineering judgment, the examinee has passed the exam."


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Vegan spam = regular spam...who knows what it really is


----------



## Bosco PE

Seriously, we fucking build and modify nuclear plants with this shit.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Cut score = 7,&amp;?8;:&amp;?&amp;;&amp;?,;7?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

-reminds self to not work at nuke plant-


----------



## NJmike PE

SMott said:


> -reminds self to not work at nuke plant-


while she does another jello shot


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where the peeps at?

Yeah those yellow sugar marshmallow ones!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yeah a green Jell-O shot this time!


----------



## NJmike PE

SMott said:


> Where the peeps at?
> 
> Yeah those yellow sugar marshmallow ones!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Mix them flavors up....get a brown Jell-O shot...kind of like high school there...mixing up all kinds of alcohol!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Woo hoo, my peeps!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I wonder what alcohol infused peeps would taste like?


----------



## knight1fox3

Dude! Alcoholic peeps!!! We must find out how to make this happen!


----------



## Bosco PE

SMott said:


> -reminds self to not work at nuke plant-




Yes yes, please don't. Because people hate working nuke so much, they have to pay us extraordinarily more than average to attract and retain us.

I can deal with bullshit calcs all day when I also get three day weekends to play with my cars and sportbike.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Maybe use rum!


----------



## knight1fox3

knight1fox3 said:


> Dude! Alcoholic peeps!!! We must find out how to make this happen!


great minds think alike


----------



## Bosco PE

I'll probably wrap all of them around a pole soon because I'm busy trying to calculate the cut score on my way to work.


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> Oh man, now I gotta go make a run for cheap vodka and jello!


I like where this is going....



bosco115 said:


> Seriously, we fucking build and modify nuclear plants with this shit.


Used to work in nuclear (mid-west region). Glad I got out.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Run rum rum rum rum, rumm ruuummm


----------



## knight1fox3

Why is the rum gone?


----------



## Bosco PE

knight1fox3 said:


> SMott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, now I gotta go make a run for cheap vodka and jello!
> 
> 
> 
> I like where this is going....
> 
> 
> 
> bosco115 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, we fucking build and modify nuclear plants with this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Used to work in nuclear (mid-west region). Glad I got out.
Click to expand...



Utility, AE, or vendor?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tried the vodka and gummy bears thing once...got a block of vodka gummy goo.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Rum is in the peeps, that's why it's gone


----------



## knight1fox3

bosco115 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, now I gotta go make a run for cheap vodka and jello!
> 
> 
> 
> I like where this is going....
> 
> 
> 
> bosco115 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, we fucking build and modify nuclear plants with this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Used to work in nuclear (mid-west region). Glad I got out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Utility, AE, or vendor?
Click to expand...

Vendor. We basically handled all the overhead spent fuel handling cranes. P&amp;H a.k.a. Konecranes.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I live experimenting...with alcohol!


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Why is the rum gone?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Back on task...were talking rum and vodka folks!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Now I wanna be lying on a beach with a bottle of rum!


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm a grey goose fan myself. Finlandia is ok too.


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmm goo


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?

Winner winner chicken dinner!

:bananalama:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Put the rum in the coconut... And drink em both together.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm a grey goose fan myself. Finlandia is ok too.


I knocked off 3/4 of a bottle of belvidere vodka one NYE. Not a good sight


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ooohh chicken! Chicken spam!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ lol


----------



## NJmike PE

SMott said:


> Now I wanna be lying on a beach with a bottle of rum!


road trip


----------



## Bosco PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Vendor. We basically handled all the overhead spent fuel handling cranes. P&amp;H a.k.a. Konecranes.




Yeah, cranes can be boring. I'm doing a mod now for a plant that wants to do dry cask storage. It's actually really freaking interesting. Those concrete casks are insane.


----------



## Bosco PE

No mention of Ketel One?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a grey goose fan myself. Finlandia is ok too.
> 
> 
> 
> I knocked off 3/4 of a bottle of belvidere vodka one NYE. Not a good sight
Click to expand...

nine months later, #1 arrived.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Vodka and cranberry


----------



## Bosco PE

But seriously guys, you can tell me the cut score now. I won't tell the others, ok?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a grey goose fan myself. Finlandia is ok too.
> 
> 
> 
> I knocked off 3/4 of a bottle of belvidere vodka one NYE. Not a good sight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nine months later, #1 arrived.
Click to expand...

no, a few years before kids


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No, plane trip, the beach I wanna be on is not a car trip away!


----------



## NJmike PE

bosco115 said:


> But seriously guys, you can tell me the cut score now. I won't tell the others, ok?


highest failing score +1 now leave it alone


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Cut score is.....in the minds of NCEES employees. Learn to read minds.


----------



## knight1fox3

bosco115 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vendor. We basically handled all the overhead spent fuel handling cranes. P&amp;H a.k.a. Konecranes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, cranes can be boring. I'm doing a mod now for a plant that wants to do dry cask storage. It's actually really freaking interesting. Those concrete casks are insane.
Click to expand...

We also developed the 8-wheel vehicles that transport the casks from spent fuel to dry storage. =)


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> bosco115 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously guys, you can tell me the cut score now. I won't tell the others, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> highest failing score +1 now leave it alone
Click to expand...

My advice to you is to start drinking heavily.


----------



## akwooly

beaches


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thought NCEES stated every one who took the April exam will get a license regardless of how you did? Oct takers (myself)...tough luck


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Buffalo Wild Wings...love that place!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Beaches...Caribbean....Caribbean jerk wings from BWW


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> Buffalo Wild Wings...love that place!


But their wings are way too small for the price. Great sauces though.


----------



## knight1fox3

Spicy garlic


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What's your fav sauce?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sweet mango habanero for me...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

See the connection...that's how the cut score is figured!


----------



## NJmike PE

SMott said:


> Buffalo Wild Wings...love that place!


lusone:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Caribbean jerk, with blue cheese dressing....heaven


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

BTW Mike, any chance you could post a link to that post a movie screen shot thread...I posted a pic and can' find the thread anymore :/


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My four year old loves it too...that's my Cajun baby!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

My friend's Jamaican, his dad owns a Jamaican restaurant and totally killed Jamaican food for me...can't eat it anywhere else now.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lovin hot food


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Omg... Send me some!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bumpity bump


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I want real jerk chicken!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I haven't had any myself since last year! I usually grab some when we meet up.


----------



## csb

Once


----------



## csb

upon


----------



## csb

a


----------



## csb

time


----------



## csb

I


----------



## csb

had


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'd be meeting up a lil more.


----------



## csb

a


----------



## csb

party


----------



## csb

and


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

My cubicle neighbor's Jamaican too, keeps talking about how he's going to Jamaica later this year and will have all this jerk chicken, pork etc....Pretty much told him to shut it unless he's bringing samples back.


----------



## frazil

16 guests reading...why no posting?!


----------



## csb

there


----------



## csb

was


----------



## csb

cake


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ha SMott!


----------



## csb

and


----------



## csb

the


----------



## csb

cake


----------



## csb

said,


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

They're scared off by all the spam...


----------



## csb

"Let's


----------



## csb

get


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## csb

drunk!"


----------



## csb

So


----------



## NJmike PE

see now it's a real party. CSB is here


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## csb

we


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## csb

did


----------



## csb

and


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## csb

that's


----------



## csb

the


----------



## Bosco PE

knight1fox3 said:


> We also developed the 8-wheel vehicles that transport the casks from spent fuel to dry storage. =)




Those crawlers are BADASS. They're like tanks with a big empty spot in the center.


----------



## csb

story


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Whoop whoop party...


----------



## csb

of


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Snipe?


lil early my friend, premature even


----------



## csb

the


----------



## csb

cake.


----------



## csb

The


----------



## csb

end.


----------



## akwooly

you tell it so well csb


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL the cake story!!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Partay...in d boards!


----------



## NJmike PE

bravo


----------



## csb

NJmike PE said:


> see now it's a real party. CSB is here




BACK IN MY DAY


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snipe?
> 
> 
> 
> lil early my friend, premature even
Click to expand...

or late


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Cake story?


----------



## csb

We could shut down a 10K in 5 minutes.


----------



## csb

And that was with RULES.


----------



## csb

SPAM?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## csb

YOU GUYS CAN'T HANDLE THE SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

snipe


----------



## csb

Who's ramnares&gt;?


----------



## NJmike PE

snipe


----------



## akwooly

csb said:


> We could shut down a 10K in 5 minutes.


Back in my day....


----------



## knight1fox3

Did you order the code red?

ToP!

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

snipe


----------



## csb

Rahm-nar-ays


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Did you order the code red?


bastard got it again


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> Did you order the code red?
> 
> ToP!
> 
> :bananalama:




YOU'RE DAMN STRAIGHT


----------



## knight1fox3

&lt;---------PRO


----------



## csb

okay


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> We could shut down a 10K in 5 minutes.


we're not trying to shut down a 10k

we're shutting down a 100k


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## knight1fox3

Jedi Knight and friend of captain solo


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I don't wanna grow up, cuz baby, if I did


----------



## csb

time to work


----------



## knight1fox3

Totally got our costumes figured out for Comicon :bag:


----------



## csb

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could shut down a 10K in 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> we're not trying to shut down a 10k
> 
> we're shutting down a 100k
Click to expand...



I miss The Dude


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I couldn't be a toys r us kid!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's actually pronounce Rahm - nar - race....for anyone that cared.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Totally got our costumes figured out for Comicon :bag:


spill the beans


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No Cimicon...Blizzcon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

~


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally got our costumes figured out for Comicon :bag:
> 
> 
> 
> spill the beans
Click to expand...

LadyFox is going as Leia with her Endor moon costume, me as Capt. Solo, and miniFox as an Ewok. LOL!


----------



## Bosco PE

SMott said:


> No Cimicon...Blizzcon




Bitcoin?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Houston we have a problem...Autocorrect not working


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally got our costumes figured out for Comicon :bag:
> 
> 
> 
> spill the beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LadyFox is going as Leia with her Endor moon costume, me as Capt. Solo, and miniFox as an Ewok. LOL!
Click to expand...

nice


----------



## akwooly

Commander, I'd like you to leave the room so we can talk about you behind your back.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Haha...bitcoin...nope


----------



## frazil

blam


----------



## knight1fox3

Another snipe shot coming...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## knight1fox3

Another snipe shot coming...


----------



## frazil

cows and shit


----------



## knight1fox3

Another snipe shot coming...


----------



## knight1fox3

Another snipe shot coming...


----------



## knight1fox3

Another snipe shot coming...


----------



## knight1fox3

Another snipe shot coming...


----------



## knight1fox3

Another snipe shot coming...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Autocorrect not working...sounds about right to me!


----------



## knight1fox3

Another snipe shot coming...


----------



## knight1fox3

Another snipe shot coming...


----------



## knight1fox3

Another snipe shot coming...


----------



## Bosco PE

If we would have all wised up to Bitcoin three years ago, none of us would give a shit about passing a shitball 8 hour exam for a license to continue being underappreciated.


----------



## knight1fox3

Another snipe shot coming...


----------



## knight1fox3

Another snipe shot coming...


----------



## knight1fox3

Another snipe shot coming...


----------



## knight1fox3

Another snipe shot coming...


----------



## NJmike PE

snipe


----------



## akwooly

good luck mr fox


----------



## knight1fox3

Another snipe shot coming...


----------



## NJmike PE

snipe

BOOM


----------



## Bosco PE

Who are we sniping?


----------



## akwooly

socks


----------



## knight1fox3

Your mom


----------



## akwooly

sir


----------



## NJmike PE

luck I tell you


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Underappreciated Engineers...that conversation will fill this thread up really fast!


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL...j/k


----------



## akwooly

momma jokes


----------



## Bosco PE

We're sniping socks? Thirteen year olds do that with a locked door and an internet connection.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just sayin'


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

When someone invents the time machine...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Bosco PE

WHO ARE WE SNIPING?


----------



## csb

ram-nar-ehs


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## akwooly

nOObs get an profile pic already


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bumpidy


----------



## csb

Oooh that dress so scandalous


----------



## csb

and you know another


----------



## csb

could't handle this


----------



## knight1fox3

ramnares said:


> ...


This...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## csb

shaking that thing


----------



## csb

Like (something something)


----------



## knight1fox3

akwooly said:


> nOObs get an profile pic already


And this.


----------



## csb

'cause she was


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

All about the ellipsis...


----------



## akwooly

bosco115 said:


> We're sniping socks? Thirteen year olds do that with a locked door and an internet connection.


back in my day we didn't have "internet" just scrambled cable channels.


----------



## csb

living' la vida loca


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## csb

Let me see that


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam it's what's for dinner.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back in my day we didn't have socks...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and more spam...


----------



## akwooly

I also wasn't allowed to have a lock on my door. I lived dangerously.


----------



## csb

THONG


----------



## csb

down up down up


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

csb said:


> Let me see that


Thong


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Bosco PE

Is this better?

Can someone tell me who we're sniping now?


----------



## csb

whenever I see Cisco


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


>


everybody loves dilbert


----------



## csb

I think Sisqo


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No locks??


----------



## Bosco PE

Or, like, you know, a cut score?


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> bosco115 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're sniping socks? Thirteen year olds do that with a locked door and an internet connection.
> 
> 
> 
> back in my day we didn't have "internet" just scrambled cable channels.
Click to expand...

^ this


----------



## NJmike PE

we need to get this thing to 20k by the end of the night


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

@ Mike, I thought every engineer liked Dilbert until I met a Chem E who didn't know what it was...


----------



## csb




----------



## csb

versus


----------



## akwooly

when ever i see sysco i think sisqo


----------



## Bosco PE

I should post a picture of the huge pile of laundry that I need to fold, sitting next to me.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Fixed him pretty quickly of course...


----------



## csb




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sasquatch just popped in my mind


----------



## Bosco PE

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bosco115 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're sniping socks? Thirteen year olds do that with a locked door and an internet connection.
> 
> 
> 
> back in my day we didn't have "internet" just scrambled cable channels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ this
Click to expand...



Spice Channel? Channel 95?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## csb




----------



## matt267 PE

bosco115 said:


> Or, like, you know, a cut score?


Here is the cut score formula: ((-1)^0.5)(2^3)(3.14)


----------



## akwooly




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ramnares said:


> @ Mike, I thought every engineer liked Dilbert until I met a Chem E who didn't know what it was...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And a Good Friday well spent...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bump


----------



## akwooly

csb said:


>


every time i see these trucks, thong song


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

SMott, it was most sacrilegious


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah blah


----------



## matt267 PE

bosco115 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bosco115 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're sniping socks? Thirteen year olds do that with a locked door and an internet connection.
> 
> 
> 
> back in my day we didn't have "internet" just scrambled cable channels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Spice Channel? Channel 95?
Click to expand...

Spice yes. Forgot the channel though. Oh the memories.


----------



## frazil

Walking and spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

That's insane..insane I tell ya!


----------



## NJmike PE

bosco115 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bosco115 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're sniping socks? Thirteen year olds do that with a locked door and an internet connection.
> 
> 
> 
> back in my day we didn't have "internet" just scrambled cable channels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Spice Channel? Channel 95?
Click to expand...

spice between the lines, back in the day


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Walking and spamming


:bowdown:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## akwooly

frazil said:


> Walking and spamming


be careful


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Even in these backwoods of east texas we know Dilbert!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

walking and spamming...don't fall into open manholes now...


----------



## akwooly

texas


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam sammich.... Lunch anyone!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and...more spam


----------



## akwooly

ugh, these review comments aren't going to address themselves.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Just remember, Texas is like a whole other country.

Until I moved here I had no idea!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> ugh, these review comments aren't going to address themselves.


they never do.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Was in Dallas for Intergraph CAESAR II training...good times.


----------



## akwooly

SMott said:


> Just remember, Texas is like a whole other country.
> 
> Until I moved here I had no idea!


because they speak a different language?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## csb

holla!


----------



## csb

challah!


----------



## csb

post


----------



## csb

yet


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## csb

almost


----------



## csb

now?


----------



## csb

ewr


----------



## csb

wer


----------



## akwooly

csb said:


> challah!


yum!


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## csb

area


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## csb

the


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## csb

la


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## csb

11,303 posts for me


----------



## Bosco PE

I'm embarrassed for having participated in this.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The spam is strong in this thread.


----------



## akwooly

bosco115 said:


> I'm embarrassed for having participated in this.


take a shower to wash off the shame.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...


----------



## matt267 PE

bosco115 said:


> I'm embarrassed for having participated in this.


at least you got the formula to calculate the cut score.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Soo...


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I think that formula is missing a factor of either 12 or 32.2


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Unless it's the Lindeburg sample, in which case it could be any random thing


----------



## Bosco PE

matt267 said:


> bosco115 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm embarrassed for having participated in this.
> 
> 
> 
> at least you got the formula to calculate the cut score.
Click to expand...



No I missed it. It's buried in all the spam.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## akwooly

one more


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> Unless it's the Lindeburg sample, in which case it could be any random thing


go back and solve it.


----------



## matt267 PE

((-1)^0.5)(2^3)(3.14)


----------



## matt267 PE

((-1)^0.5)(2^3)(3.14)


----------



## matt267 PE

((-1)^0.5)(2^3)(3.14)


----------



## matt267 PE

((-1)^0.5)(2^3)(3.14)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Matt, just being cynical about the Lindeburg...the numbers make sense, the questions just remind me of those hw questions where you had to solve every stage/interpolate everything before you have the info needed to solve


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

((-1)^0.5)(2^3)(3.14) &lt;---- tasty


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Bosco PE

Let me see that THOOO-OOOOO-OOOOOONG.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm gonna get drunk and spam the shit out of this thread tonight


----------



## akwooly

All night long


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> I'm gonna get drunk and spam the shit out of this thread tonight


or for you alaskans, this afternoon


----------



## akwooly

I might have to leave work early!


----------



## akwooly

Or you need to stay up late NJ!


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm gonna do my best to get it as close to "nighttime" for you peoples as I can


----------



## NJmike PE

what's the time difference again


----------



## akwooly

What do you mean "you people"?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump bump bump


----------



## akwooly

Four hour diff east to ak time


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> What do you mean "you people"?


lol


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Four hour diff east to ak time


so if I make it midnight (EST) then you'll catch part of the shitshow


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to work! No rest for the spammers! :whipping:


----------



## matt267 PE

damn it got quite in here. I wounder how many people had their internet connection turned off today at work?


----------



## matt267 PE

Although it seem most are using their phones.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> we need to get this thing to 20k by the end of the night


So I should stop and pick up some beer on the way home?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

May need something stronger than beer.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Then again you need some coherence to post.


----------



## csb

DRUNK


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

tgif


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> we need to get this thing to 20k by the end of the night
> 
> 
> 
> So I should stop and pick up some beer on the way home?
Click to expand...

YES


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## NJmike PE

control-v


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?

Nailed it.

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Jump back, what's that sound ?
Here she comes, full blast and top down.
Hot shoe, burnin' down the avenue.
Model citizen zero discipline
Don't you know she's coming home with me?
You'l lose her in the turn.
I'll get her!


----------



## NJmike PE

Panama, Panama
Panama, Panama


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four hour diff east to ak time
> 
> 
> 
> so if I make it midnight (EST) then you'll catch part of the shitshow
Click to expand...

it should be good by then!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## NJmike PE

Ain't nothin' like it, her shiny machine.
Got the feel for the wheel, keep the moving parts clean.
Hot shoe, burnin' down the avenue,
Got an on-ramp comin' through my bedroom.
Don't you know she's coming home with me?
You'll lose her in the turn.
I'll get her!


----------



## NJmike PE

Panama, Panama
Panama, Panama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

s


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

i


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Panama, Panama
> 
> Panama, Panama


Whenever I hear that song, this is all I can think of:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am5xHsr829U


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah, we're runnin' a little bit hot tonight.
I can barely see the road from the heat comin' off of it.
Ah, you reach down, between my legs, ease the seat back.
She's blinding, I'm flying,
Right behind the rear-view mirror now.
Got the feeling, power steering,
Pistons popping, ain't no stopping now!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

r


----------



## NJmike PE

Panama, Panama
Panama, Panama


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> we need to get this thing to 20k by the end of the night
> 
> 
> 
> So I should stop and pick up some beer on the way home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES
Click to expand...

give me six schlitzes


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Panama, Panama
> 
> Panama, Panama
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I hear that song, this is all I can think of:
> 
> &gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruaCMNdhEfg
Click to expand...

phenomenal


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> we need to get this thing to 20k by the end of the night
> 
> 
> 
> So I should stop and pick up some beer on the way home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> give me six schlitzes
Click to expand...

better get a kegger


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## knight1fox3

Wait, wrong video

I updated with the right one


----------



## NJmike PE

Buddy you're a boy make a big noise
Playin' in the street gonna be a big man some day
You got mud on yo' face
You big disgrace
Kickin' your can all over the place
Singin'


----------



## NJmike PE

We will we will rock you
We will we will rock you


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Buddy you're a young man hard man
Shoutin' in the street gonna take on the world some day
You got blood on yo' face
You big disgrace
Wavin' your banner all over the place


----------



## NJmike PE

We will we will rock you
(Sing it!)
We will we will rock you


----------



## NJmike PE

Buddy you're an old man poor man
Pleadin' with your eyes gonna make you some peace some day
You got mud on your face
You big disgrace
Somebody better put you back into your place


----------



## NJmike PE

We will we will rock you
(Sing it!)
We will we will rock you


----------



## akwooly

snipe?


----------



## akwooly

snipe?


----------



## akwooly

snipe?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spamalot


----------



## akwooly

sir spamalot


----------



## akwooly

snipe?


----------



## akwooly

snope?


----------



## akwooly

snape?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more random stuff


----------



## akwooly

shape?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snoop doggy dogg


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Coffee !!!!


----------



## akwooly

shake?


----------



## akwooly

snake?


----------



## NJmike PE

SMott said:


> Coffee !!!!


I thought we were drinking already? We are past coffee time


----------



## akwooly

stake?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Grape ?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## akwooly

coffee and baileys


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Irish coffee*


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Khalua....with coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wooly appears to have the mind reading thing down


----------



## akwooly

snipe?


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## akwooly

dang it


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Maple crown and ginger ale!


----------



## akwooly

trying to talk on the phone and spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

akwooly said:


> coffee and baileys






fixt


----------



## knight1fox3

Black and tan


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Multitasking for the win


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't forget, I made a bunch of Jell-O shots!


----------



## akwooly

i wanted to like maple crown but it disappointed me.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## akwooly

ramnares said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> coffee and baileys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fixt
Click to expand...

irish car bombs


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Green ones, blue ones, orange ones too... Get them get then woo woo woo!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Perfect spamming snack:


----------



## akwooly

SMott said:


> Don't forget, I made a bunch of Jell-O shots!


are you still in college?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's vodka going into the gummy bears of course...


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

akwooly said:


> i wanted to like maple crown but it disappointed me.


Ginger ale


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Who needs an excuse to make Jell-O shots?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My brain reverted back to those days, so yeah!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blame it on studying!


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## akwooly

SMott said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted to like maple crown but it disappointed me.
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger ale
Click to expand...

may have to try. got a whole bottle sitting in the cabinet.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Studying...what's that?


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## akwooly

been a long time since i had a jello shot.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

stuff


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> Don't forget, I made a bunch of Jell-O shots!


Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

brilliant musing


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> SMott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget, I made a bunch of Jell-O shots!
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen...
Click to expand...

this


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

actual bump


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?

Nailed it! And post #12001!

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## NJmike PE

only 8k more to go for the day


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Countdown to the weekend...


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> Snipe?
> 
> Nailed it! And post #12001!
> 
> :bananalama:


nice work! you get nothing.


----------



## knight1fox3

Who wants to take my final exam for me?? It's take home.....so it should be easy right? /sarcasm


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

12006...maybe


----------



## knight1fox3

akwooly said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snipe?
> 
> Nailed it! And post #12001!
> 
> :bananalama:
> 
> 
> 
> nice work! you get nothing.
Click to expand...

not even a jello shot? :dunno:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You'll get nothing and like it!


----------



## akwooly

ramnares said:


> Countdown to the weekend...


everybody's working for the weekend


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No Jell-O shots...no pics right?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I thought all take home and open book exams were easy?


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snipe?
> 
> Nailed it! And post #12001!
> 
> :bananalama:
> 
> 
> 
> nice work! you get nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not even a jello shot? :dunno:
Click to expand...

you'll have to ask smott


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Clearly we're working very hard right now too...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More musings


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well at least today went by quickly...


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming for the win


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## knight1fox3

And becuz of NJ, i now need a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

In that ^ order?


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Because of NJ...not like he's been spamming 'beer' or anything


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bumpity


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> And becuz of NJ, i now need a beer


Hell, I may be drinking screw drivers tonight


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And becuz of NJ, i now need a beer
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I may be drinking screw drivers tonight
Click to expand...

Might....lol. You know you will....


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJ - beer, SMott - peeps, buffalo wild wings and Jell-O shots...anyone else?


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And becuz of NJ, i now need a beer
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I may be drinking screw drivers tonight
Click to expand...

Making a run to Home Depot for supplies?


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## akwooly

scotch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> Making a run to Home Depot for supplies?


:facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Single malt?


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## knight1fox3

ramnares said:


> NJ - beer, SMott - peeps, buffalo wild wings and Jell-O shots...anyone else?


I'm in!


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ - beer, SMott - peeps, buffalo wild wings and Jell-O shots...anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in!
Click to expand...

lusone:


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ - beer, SMott - peeps, buffalo wild wings and Jell-O shots...anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lusone:
Click to expand...

NOW its a party


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stimulating response to topic


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ - beer, SMott - peeps, buffalo wild wings and Jell-O shots...anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lusone:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOW its a party
Click to expand...

if it's a party then we need hookers bacon and blow


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## akwooly

ramnares said:


> Single malt?


of course


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

37 mins to go


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## knight1fox3

No finals! Rise up!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

@Wooly, good man


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Finals...what for?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stuff


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ - beer, SMott - peeps, buffalo wild wings and Jell-O shots...anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lusone:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOW its a party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it's a party then we need hookers bacon and blow
Click to expand...

Head on over to the drunk tank around 8pm or so....LOL

Or is this the drunk tank for the weekend?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And some more...


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## knight1fox3

ramnares said:


> Finals...what for?


Grad school....


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Drunk tank?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ - beer, SMott - peeps, buffalo wild wings and Jell-O shots...anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lusone:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOW its a party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it's a party then we need hookers bacon and blow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Head on over to the drunk tank around 8pm or so....LOL
> 
> Or is this the drunk tank for the weekend?
Click to expand...

this is where the fun should be at. need theposts


----------



## akwooly

ramnares said:


> 37 mins to go


37? what you working a half day?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?

NAILED IT!

:bananalama:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm with you Knight...have finals coming up too


----------



## NJmike PE

snipe


----------



## akwooly

doh


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I get in at 0630, 30 min lunch break


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

ramnares said:


> I'm with you Knight...have finals coming up too


Mine is take-home, but in my experience, that makes it infinitely more difficult.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Of course seeing how productive I was today, it probably doesn't matter when I got in...


----------



## knight1fox3

ramnares said:


> Drunk tank?




http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=21385&amp;page=6


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This is a group project...and we know how well those work out


----------



## knight1fox3

^ fantastic


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

sums it up admirably


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something topically related


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

this^


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More brilliant posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

posts and more posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bumpity bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

....

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## akwooly

ramnares said:


>


very true


----------



## frazil

ramnares said:


>


What is this power you possess to post with nothing?!


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8e6TrT5Gt4


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

frazil said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this power you possess to post with nothing?!
Click to expand...

Huh?


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL



akwooly said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very true
Click to expand...

VERY


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;lost in the sauce&lt;&lt;


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## knight1fox3

The sniper lurks...


----------



## knight1fox3

The sniper lurks...


----------



## knight1fox3

The sniper lurks...


----------



## knight1fox3

The sniper lurks...


----------



## knight1fox3

The sniper lurks...


----------



## knight1fox3

The sniper lurks...


----------



## knight1fox3

The sniper lurks...


----------



## knight1fox3

The sniper lurks...


----------



## knight1fox3

The sniper lurks...


----------



## NJmike PE

sniper


----------



## knight1fox3

The sniper lurks...


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> The sniper lurks...


keep sailing bob


----------



## knight1fox3

Is it 5 o'clock somewhere?


----------



## NJmike PE

beer o'clock


----------



## knight1fox3

Turd Ferguson?


----------



## knight1fox3

large funny hat?


----------



## frazil

ramnares said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this power you possess to post with nothing?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...

post #12115 has nothing in it...not that I can see anyway


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## knight1fox3

frazil said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this power you possess to post with nothing?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post #12115 has nothing in it...not that I can see anyway
Click to expand...

I can see it. Must be blocked by you


----------



## MetsFan

i want spam


----------



## MetsFan

i want spam


----------



## MetsFan

i want spam


----------



## MetsFan

i want spam


----------



## MetsFan

i want spam


----------



## MetsFan

Mmm spam sandwiches


----------



## MetsFan

with mayo


----------



## MetsFan

lettuce


----------



## MetsFan

and


----------



## MetsFan

tomato


----------



## NJmike PE

welcome to the party MF


----------



## frazil

knight1fox3 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this power you possess to post with nothing?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post #12115 has nothing in it...not that I can see anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see it. Must be blocked by you
Click to expand...

Weird. It doesn't even come up as a blocked image. Just blank


----------



## NJmike PE

I blame Kfox


----------



## akwooly

spam and rice


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> welcome to the party MF


Welcome to the party motherf#cker? :dunno:

that's not nice NJ


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bud-weis-er


----------



## MetsFan

Ha. figured I could kill some time waiting for the clock to strike 5


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And pretzels


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

With muh spam sammich


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Seriously got me a pineapple surf from smoothie king....earlier talk about beach trips made me crave island flavs


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Do do do do..... Ghost town! Why does this happen when I leave.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

SMott said:


> Do do do do..... Ghost town! Why does this happen when I leave.


you keep us all interested


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Posting for bumps


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

lol ....didn't know I was that interesting


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Someone tell that to my wife!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Dang Fridays.....keeping everyone busy


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam jam....good with ham


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Arg....someone else needs to be board too


----------



## MetsFan

as much as i love fridays, they suck with a deadline. Luckily I got my part done.


----------



## MetsFan

We used to call it OS mode: operation shutdown


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

MetsFan said:


> as much as i love fridays, they suck with a deadline. Luckily I got my part done.


I hear ya


----------



## NJmike PE

MetsFan said:


> as much as i love fridays, they suck with a deadline. Luckily I got my part done.


most friday's it's not even a real deadline, just some dipshit PM insisting that something be sent out by the end of the week for client review.


----------



## MetsFan

was reading the thread with "loser" putting up $1k to find out his name. sapper took him to school.


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## MetsFan

that's true too. or asking you to do their work haha


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?

NAILED IT!

:bananalama:


----------



## csb

KF keeps trying to spell penis, but gets his letters confused.


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm still waiting for pics of those jello shots..... :dunno:


----------



## knight1fox3

CSB keeps promising cake but then bailing out....


----------



## csb




----------



## csb

I ain't promised you nothing.


----------



## knight1fox3

J


----------



## knight1fox3

E


----------



## knight1fox3

LL


----------



## knight1fox3

O


----------



## NJmike PE

jello shots


----------



## NJmike PE

jello shots


----------



## NJmike PE

jello shots


----------



## NJmike PE

jello shots


----------



## NJmike PE

jello shots


----------



## NJmike PE

jello shots


----------



## NJmike PE

jello shots


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Outta the office...woot!


----------



## NJmike PE

jello shots


----------



## NJmike PE

jello shots


----------



## csb

we doin'


----------



## csb

SHOTS


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess I'll ask for jello shots too


----------



## csb

SHOTS


----------



## csb

SHOTS


----------



## csb

20 more minutes of work and then weeeeekend


----------



## NJmike PE

got my 40 hrs in and yet I'm still working. Damn I'm pathetic


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or any shots at this point?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Think we all had those weeks Mike...enjoying being out on time for a change


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> got my 40 hrs in and yet I'm still working. Damn I'm pathetic


employee of the month


----------



## NJmike PE

90 minutes more and then

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20g3QIUnOgY


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> got my 40 hrs in and yet I'm still working. Damn I'm pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> employee of the month
Click to expand...

more like dumb ass of the month


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Usually it's, "We need this out on Fri to meet a deadline even though no one will look at it until Monday"


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Give that man a jello shot for his dedication...


----------



## NJmike PE

seven red lines

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKorP55Aqvg


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Cuz it's Friiiiday


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And now I get to listen to everyone blab on their phone on the train...


----------



## frazil

Friday, Friday, gotta get down on friday


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Holiday


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> 90 minutes more and then


LMAO!!!! Well played sir.


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## frazil

top


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## frazil

top


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## frazil

top


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...

NAILED IT!

:bananalama:


----------



## frazil

top


----------



## knight1fox3

less


----------



## frazil

dang it!


----------



## frazil

ldman:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Jello shots


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Rant and rave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More gesturing


----------



## csb

post


----------



## csb

top whores


----------



## blybrook PE

Sittin in tire shop, just blew tread off one of the trailer tires. Thankfully it happened in a civilized area and can replace the spare


----------



## blybrook PE

So i'll spam while i wait for the tire to get swapped


----------



## blybrook PE

Spammariffic


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

Bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

Blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Yoga pants


----------



## blybrook PE

Vegas adventures


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

seven red lines


----------



## MetsFan

3 day weekend coming up for me. only 80 more minutes. Thank the Patriots!


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

ramnares said:


> Usually it's, "We need this out on Fri to meet a deadline even though no one will look at it until Monday"


I like Friday deadlines. once its done i dont have to worry about it all weekend.


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Eh wooly, headed yer way shortly


----------



## NJmike PE

seven red lines


----------



## NJmike PE

seven red lines


----------



## blybrook PE

Friday deadlines are only good when followed by everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

seven red lines


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> Sittin in tire shop, just blew tread off one of the trailer tires. Thankfully it happened in a civilized area and can replace the spare




where?


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

seven red lines


----------



## NJmike PE

seven red lines


----------



## MetsFan

Sniper no sniping


----------



## MetsFan

Sniper no sniping


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sittin in tire shop, just blew tread off one of the trailer tires. Thankfully it happened in a civilized area and can replace the spare
> 
> 
> 
> where?
Click to expand...

Wasilla - unfortunately


----------



## MetsFan

Sniper no sniping


----------



## NJmike PE

75 minutes to go


----------



## MetsFan

Sniper no sniping


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## MetsFan

Sniper no sniping


----------



## NJmike PE

sniper


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam

Edit - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

sniper


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

SNIPED


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> Friday deadlines are only good when followed by everyone


as long as my portion is done, if others don't have their act together, TS. I am an awesome team player.


----------



## blybrook PE

Another


----------



## blybrook PE

Only when they don't change the design and create problems for you


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> topless whores


Where?!


----------



## frazil

looking for dinner suggestions


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sittin in tire shop, just blew tread off one of the trailer tires. Thankfully it happened in a civilized area and can replace the spare
> 
> 
> 
> where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasilla - unfortunately
Click to expand...

better than Trapper Creek or Cantwell


----------



## blybrook PE

Arch's r great fer doing this


----------



## frazil

looking for dinner suggestions


----------



## MetsFan

[u2b]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnpTcrtsN3U[/u2b]


----------



## frazil

looking for dinner suggestions


----------



## frazil

looking for dinner suggestions


----------



## frazil

looking for dinner suggestions


----------



## frazil

looking for dinner suggestions


----------



## frazil

looking for dinner suggestions


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> looking for dinner suggestions


pizza


----------



## frazil

looking for dinner suggestions


----------



## frazil

looking for dinner suggestions


----------



## knight1fox3

frazil said:


> looking for dinner suggestions


Wings and beer


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sittin in tire shop, just blew tread off one of the trailer tires. Thankfully it happened in a civilized area and can replace the spare
> 
> 
> 
> where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasilla - unfortunately
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> better than Trapper Creek or Cantwell
Click to expand...

If I made it that far, would continue without the spare and just fox it in fbx at Giant Tire. Phil would get it done in 15 min.

Don't want to drive the whole way without a spare


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> Only when they don't change the design and create problems for you


oh yeah, you have to deal with architects.


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> looking for dinner suggestions


pizza


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking for dinner suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> pizza
Click to expand...

had that 2 nights ago


----------



## knight1fox3

Wings and beer


----------



## MetsFan

I'm the map


----------



## csb

Steak and BJs?


----------



## blybrook PE

Spagetti


----------



## knight1fox3

Wings and beer


----------



## frazil

knight1fox3 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking for dinner suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> Wings and beer
Click to expand...

that's not a bad idea


----------



## MetsFan

It's Good Friday, have fish


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> Steak and BJs?


lusone:


----------



## csb

I'm out of here!


----------



## knight1fox3

Wings and beer


----------



## frazil

blybrook PE said:


> Spagetti


we haven't done that in awhile either


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking for dinner suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> pizza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> had that 2 nights ago
Click to expand...

I like fox's suggestion anyway


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> I'm out of here!


get me some cake on your way home!!!

......and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> Steak and BJs?


even better


----------



## frazil

MetsFan said:


> It's Good Friday, have fish


true. I've got a good recipe for fish sticks


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer thirty?


----------



## blybrook PE

Tires done. Time to get on the road!


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer thirty?


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer thirty?


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer thirty?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Beer thirty?


always


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer thirty?


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer thirty?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Beer thirty?


always


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer thirty?

NAILED IT

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

what did I miss?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Beer thirty?


always


----------



## blybrook PE

On the road again. Later ya'll!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> what did I miss?


not much more than a complete shit show


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> what did I miss?


All my top sniping...


----------



## matt267 PE

did anyone get banned while I was away?


----------



## NJmike PE

just a regular day at the office


----------



## matt267 PE

did anyone get banned while I was away?


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> not much more than a complete shit show
Click to expand...

a flock of seagulls and an oil shortage...


----------



## matt267 PE

did anyone get banned while I was away?


----------



## matt267 PE

did anyone get banned while I was away?


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> not much more than a complete shit show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a flock of seagulls and an oil shortage...
Click to expand...

Damn. Did you get video?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> did anyone get banned while I was away?


you :wave2:


----------



## matt267 PE

What the hell, you guys aren't even at 13k yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

What the hell, you guys aren't even at 13k yet?


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> On the road again. Later ya'll!


50 degrees here, lots water everywhere! roads look good, have a safe drive!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did anyone get banned while I was away?
> 
> 
> 
> you :wave2:
Click to expand...

does that mean I'm now guest_matt267?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bunch of slackers


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> what did I miss?


someone peed in the ocean and God decided that He needed to empty it because it was contaminated


----------



## matt267 PE

And when I comeback, I'll comeback as a mod and ban all your asses.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> What the hell, you guys aren't even at 13k yet?


piss off.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> someone peed in the ocean and God decided that He needed to empty it because it was contaminated
Click to expand...

They should send the water CA. They need it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bumpity bump


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did anyone get banned while I was away?
> 
> 
> 
> you :wave2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does that mean I'm now guest_matt267 guest_dipshit?
Click to expand...

fixt


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> And when I comeback, I'll comeback as a mod and ban all your asses.


That would be a neat trick.....young padawan....


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell, you guys aren't even at 13k yet?
> 
> 
> 
> piss off.
Click to expand...

Sure think. Point me to the your drinking water supply.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

They're waiting for a few more kids to pee in the reservoir before sending the water to CA


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> someone peed in the ocean and God decided that He needed to empty it because it was contaminated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should send the water CA. They need it.
Click to expand...

but it's contaminated?


----------



## knight1fox3

Where are these jello shots I keep hearing about?!


----------



## knight1fox3

ALSO, THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did anyone get banned while I was away?
> 
> 
> 
> you :wave2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does that mean I'm now guest_matt267 guest_dipshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fixt
Click to expand...

damn, who pissed in your cheerios?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Where are these jello shots I keep hearing about?!


shes full of shit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pee from one kid, now more contaminating than all the poop droppings of nature


----------



## matt267 PE

nobody pissed in the jello shots, right?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ALSO, THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!!


&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOMZ-Buj2n0


----------



## matt267 PE

no pissing in jello shots


----------



## matt267 PE

no pissing in jello shots


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> nobody pissed in the jello shots, right?


that's alcohol abuse


----------



## matt267 PE

no pissing in jello shots


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are these jello shots I keep hearing about?!
> 
> 
> 
> shes full of shit
Click to expand...

lusone:


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nobody pissed in the jello shots, right?
> 
> 
> 
> that's alcohol abuse
Click to expand...

true. only a dipshit would do that.


----------



## matt267 PE

no pissing in jello shots


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm watching Mallrats tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

no pissing in jello shots


----------



## knight1fox3

While spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

no pissing in jello shots


----------



## matt267 PE

no pissing in jello shots


----------



## knight1fox3

And drinking beer


----------



## knight1fox3

snipe


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> While spamming


that's how you get shit done.

my top :bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

snipe


----------



## matt267 PE

no pissing in jello shots


----------



## matt267 PE

no pissing in jello shots


----------



## matt267 PE

no pissing in jello shots


----------



## matt267 PE

no pissing in jello shots


----------



## matt267 PE

no pissing in jello shots


----------



## knight1fox3

And playing a lot of video games...


----------



## matt267 PE

no pissing in jello shots


----------



## matt267 PE

no pissing in jello shots


----------



## matt267 PE

no pissing in jello shots


----------



## matt267 PE

no pissing in jello shots


----------



## matt267 PE

no pissing in jello shots


----------



## matt267 PE

no pissing in jello shots


----------



## matt267 PE

no pissing in jello shots


----------



## matt267 PE

Did anyone figure out the cut off score yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did anyone figure out the cut off score yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did anyone figure out the cut off score yet?


----------



## knight1fox3

Yay for Fourier Transforms.....

...........said no one EVER!


----------



## matt267 PE

Did anyone figure out the cut off score yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just gonna sit in a dark room and spamming the shit out of this thread


----------



## matt267 PE

Did anyone figure out the cut off score yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just gonna sit in a dark room and spamming the shit out of this thread


----------



## matt267 PE

Did anyone figure out the cut off score yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just gonna sit in a dark room and spamming the shit out of this thread


----------



## matt267 PE

Did anyone figure out the cut off score yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just gonna sit in a dark room and spamming the shit out of this thread


----------



## matt267 PE

Did anyone figure out the cut off score yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just gonna sit in a dark room and spamming the shit out of this thread


----------



## knight1fox3

Matt, did you eat a lot of paint chips as a kid?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did anyone figure out the cut off score yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just gonna sit in a dark room and spamming the shit out of this thread


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> Did anyone figure out the cut off score yet?


As a kid? I haven't stopped. Why?


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Matt, did you eat a lot of paint chips as a kid?


&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMHluTrbVcI


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## matt267 PE

whatever


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## NJmike PE

snipe this


----------



## matt267 PE

hows the snipe going?


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

nice try KF


----------



## MetsFan

Gotta get down on Friday


----------



## MetsFan

Gotta get down on Friday


----------



## MetsFan

Gotta get down on Friday


----------



## MetsFan

Gotta get down on Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

did you guys have the day off today?


----------



## NJmike PE

dodge this

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggFKLxAQBbc


----------



## MetsFan

Gotta get down on Friday


----------



## MetsFan

Gotta get down on Friday


----------



## MetsFan

Gotta get down on Friday


----------



## MetsFan

Gotta get down on Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It was nice to see all the traffic here today.


----------



## MetsFan

Gotta get down on Friday


----------



## MetsFan

Gotta get down on Friday


----------



## MetsFan

Gotta get down on Friday


----------



## MetsFan

Gotta get down on Friday


----------



## knight1fox3

jello shots


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

lots of chaotic nonsense


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> It was nice to see all the traffic here today.


had to rally the troops


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking


----------



## matt267 PE

lots of chaotic nonsense


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## knight1fox3

Almost time...


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## knight1fox3

Almost time...


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice to see all the traffic here today.
> 
> 
> 
> had to rally the troops
Click to expand...

you did well grasshopper


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## knight1fox3

Almost time...


----------



## matt267 PE

lots of chaotic nonsense


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## knight1fox3

Almost time...


----------



## knight1fox3

Almost time...


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

lots of chaotic nonsense


----------



## knight1fox3

Almost time...


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

lots of chaotic nonsense


----------



## MetsFan

This


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

lots of chaotic nonsense


----------



## knight1fox3

Almost time...


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer

BOOM


----------



## MetsFan

This


----------



## matt267 PE

lots of chaotic nonsense


----------



## knight1fox3

Almost time...


----------



## MetsFan

This


----------



## matt267 PE

lots of chaotic nonsense


----------



## MetsFan

This


----------



## matt267 PE

lots of chaotic nonsense


----------



## MetsFan

This


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## MetsFan

This


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time for what


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## MetsFan

This


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time for what


----------



## MetsFan

This


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time for what


----------



## MetsFan

This


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time for what


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## MetsFan

This


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time for what


----------



## MetsFan

This


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time for what


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## MetsFan

Time


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time for what


----------



## MetsFan

Time?


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time for what


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time for what


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time for what


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time for what


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time for what


----------



## NJmike PE

screw it I'm cutting out of here at 4:30


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time for what


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

slacker


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## MetsFan

How about now


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## MetsFan

How about now


----------



## matt267 PE

shit you were spammin all day.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer

again


----------



## MetsFan

How about now


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

some where in the middle


----------



## matt267 PE

some where in the middle


----------



## MetsFan

so close to 5


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

some where in the middle


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

some where in the middle


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

some where in the middle


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

some where in the middle


----------



## matt267 PE

some where in the middle


----------



## matt267 PE

some where in the middle


----------



## matt267 PE

some where in the middle


----------



## matt267 PE

some where in the middle


----------



## matt267 PE

some where in the middle


----------



## matt267 PE

some where in the middle


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k by morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k by morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k by morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k by morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

we need to get it 15k


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, how did you find eb.com?


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k by morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k by morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Mike, how did you find eb.com?


searching for help on the PE


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Especially if Mike brings the spamming bonanza he has been promising all day...


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer

It;s like Thor's hammer here. you can't beat it


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I thought you were looking for spamming sites Mike?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> we need to get it 15k


I'll try and do my part even if I'm a paint chip eating dipshit. :tardbang:


----------



## knight1fox3

What the hell was that?!


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## knight1fox3

SPACEBALL ONE


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k 15k by morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## MetsFan

cmon 5


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## MetsFan

cmon 5


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## MetsFan

cmon 5


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## MetsFan

cmon 5


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## MetsFan

cmon 5


----------



## MetsFan

cmon 5


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

MS is now starring at my back side in post counts


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## MetsFan

cmon 5


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## MetsFan

cmon 5


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## MetsFan

deadline was pushed to Tuesday. Now I really don't want to do anything


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

MetsFan said:


> deadline was pushed to Tuesday. Now I really don't want to do anything


hell yeah. You have 3 more days to procrastinate!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## MetsFan

matt267 said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> deadline was pushed to Tuesday. Now I really don't want to do anything
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah. You have 3 more days to procrastinate!!!
Click to expand...

Ha, indeed!


----------



## NJmike PE

Member name

Posts

NJmike PE

4055

matt267

3617

Lumber Jim

1376

Master slacker

705

Golden Eagle

626

frazil

337

knight1fox3

326

ramnares

296

Sapper

222

akwooly

167

engineergurl

146

blybrook PE

131

SMott

129

Ship Wreck PE

129

csb

89

MetsFan

64

FLBuff PE

59

envirotex

42

Flyer_PE

30

bosco115

28

Weavs33

24

Dark Knight

20

TehMightyEngineer

14

Ble_PE

5

YMZ PE

4

maryannette

3

Dexman PE

3

Road Guy

3

Krakosky

3

PE2B

2

Supe

1

testee

1

snickerd3

1

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think this will get well past 13k​ 15k by morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

extra salty vegan spam


----------



## matt267 PE

extra salty vegan spam


----------



## NJmike PE

we were knocking off 100 posts every 10 minutes last night


----------



## matt267 PE

extra salty vegan spam


----------



## NJmike PE

we were knocking off 100 posts every 10 minutes last night


----------



## knight1fox3

We're gonna need a lot of beer for this...


----------



## NJmike PE

we were knocking off 100 posts every 10 minutes last night


----------



## matt267 PE

extra salty vegan spam


----------



## NJmike PE

we were knocking off 100 posts every 10 minutes last night


----------



## knight1fox3

We're gonna need a lot of beer for this...


----------



## NJmike PE

we were knocking off 100 posts every 10 minutes last night


----------



## knight1fox3

We're gonna need a lot of beer for this...


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> we were knocking off 100 posts every 10 minutes last night


we were in the zone


----------



## NJmike PE

What did you do Ray...


----------



## knight1fox3

We're gonna need a lot of beer for this...


----------



## matt267 PE

extra salty vegan spam


----------



## NJmike PE

What did you do Ray...


----------



## knight1fox3

We're gonna need a lot of beer for this...


----------



## NJmike PE

What did you do Ray...


----------



## knight1fox3

We're gonna need a lot of beer for this...


----------



## NJmike PE

What did you do Ray...


----------



## matt267 PE

extra salty vegan spam


----------



## NJmike PE

What did you do Ray...


----------



## matt267 PE

extra salty vegan spam


----------



## NJmike PE

What did you do Ray...


----------



## matt267 PE

extra salty vegan spam


----------



## matt267 PE

extra salty vegan spam


----------



## NJmike PE

What did you do Ray...


----------



## matt267 PE

extra salty vegan spam


----------



## matt267 PE

extra salty vegan spam


----------



## NJmike PE

What did you do Ray...


----------



## NJmike PE

What did you do Ray...


----------



## matt267 PE

extra salty vegan spam


----------



## NJmike PE

What did you do Ray...


----------



## matt267 PE

extra salty vegan spam


----------



## NJmike PE

What did you do Ray...


----------



## NJmike PE

What did you do Ray...


----------



## matt267 PE

extra salty vegan spam


----------



## matt267 PE

extra salty vegan spam


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together


----------



## matt267 PE

extra salty vegan spam


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together


----------



## matt267 PE

extra salty vegan spam


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam and drink beer

or

do homework?


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> That rug really tied the room together


Does the carpet match the drapes?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Spam and drink beer
> 
> or
> 
> do homework?


fixt


----------



## knight1fox3

This guy peed on it....


----------



## MetsFan

Is it 5 yet


----------



## NJmike PE

That rug really tied the room together


----------



## MetsFan

Is it 5 yet


----------



## knight1fox3

This guy peed on it....


----------



## MetsFan

Is it 5 yet


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Spam and drink beer
> 
> or
> 
> do homework?


that's a no brainer.....


----------



## MetsFan

Is it 5 yet


----------



## NJmike PE

the carpet pissers did this?


----------



## MetsFan

Is it 5 yet


----------



## knight1fox3

Old man told me to take any rug in the house...


----------



## NJmike PE

shut up donny


----------



## MetsFan

Is it 5 yet


----------



## knight1fox3

Old man told me to take any rug in the house...


----------



## knight1fox3

Old man told me to take any rug in the house...

SNIPED

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

it's spammin time


----------



## matt267 PE

it's spammin time


----------



## NJmike PE

someone peed on your rug dude?


----------



## matt267 PE

it's spammin time


----------



## matt267 PE

what would VTE say?


----------



## knight1fox3

Were you listening to Matt's story NJ?


----------



## matt267 PE

what would VTE say?


----------



## knight1fox3

Were you listening to Matt's story NJ?


----------



## knight1fox3

Were you listening to Matt's story NJ?


----------



## knight1fox3

Were you listening to Matt's story NJ?


----------



## NJmike PE

no


----------



## knight1fox3

Were you listening to Matt's story NJ?


----------



## NJmike PE

what story


----------



## NJmike PE

what story


----------



## knight1fox3

Then you have no frame of reference here...


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Were you listening to Matt's story NJ?


Shit, what story?


----------



## NJmike PE

what story


----------



## knight1fox3

Then you have no frame of reference here...


----------



## MetsFan

18


----------



## MetsFan

17


----------



## knight1fox3

You're like a child that wanders into a conversation


----------



## MetsFan

16


----------



## MetsFan

15


----------



## NJmike PE

damn, I got lost there for a minute


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah what he said...


----------



## MetsFan

14


----------



## knight1fox3

OVER THE LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MetsFan

13


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## MetsFan

12


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah what he said...


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## MetsFan

11


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## MetsFan

10


----------



## knight1fox3

Donny.....please


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah what he said...


----------



## MetsFan

9


----------



## NJmike PE

eight year olds dude


----------



## MetsFan

8


----------



## knight1fox3

You think i'm f#ckin' around?!


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah what he said...


----------



## MetsFan

7


----------



## knight1fox3

MARK IT ZERO


----------



## NJmike PE

V. I. Lenin


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah what he said...


----------



## MetsFan

6


----------



## MetsFan

5


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah what he said...

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## MetsFan

4


----------



## MetsFan

3


----------



## MetsFan

2


----------



## NJmike PE

You're about to enter a world of pain


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah what he said...


----------



## MetsFan

1


----------



## MetsFan

300!


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah what he said...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bump


----------



## NJmike PE

MetsFan said:


> 300!


Nice going MF


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> What did you do Ray...


it's the stay puft marshmallow man


----------



## knight1fox3

You know how many times they use the "F" word in that movie?


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah what he said...


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm gonna get myself 14k tonight


----------



## knight1fox3

Oh look, SMott is back, WITH NO JELLO SHOTS AGAIN!


----------



## matt267 PE

what do you mean I'm funny?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> You know how many times they use the "F" word in that movie?


?


----------



## matt267 PE

what do you mean I'm funny?


----------



## knight1fox3

fUNNY LIKE A CLOWN?! LIKE I AMUSE YOU?


----------



## matt267 PE

what do you mean I'm funny?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Oh look, SMott is back, WITH NO JELLO SHOTS AGAIN!


seriously


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Just spammin


----------



## NJmike PE

go home and get your shine box


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know how many times they use the "F" word in that movie?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

Something like 168 times....LOL


----------



## NJmike PE

go home and get your shine box


----------



## matt267 PE

nay, I'm just messn' with ya


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know how many times they use the "F" word in that movie?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something like 168 times....LOL
Click to expand...

unreal


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> Just spammin *w/o jello shots*


Fixt.


----------



## NJmike PE

go home and get your shine box


----------



## matt267 PE

nay, I'm just messn' with ya


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> SMott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just spammin *w/o jello shots*
> 
> 
> 
> Fixt.
Click to expand...

noobs


----------



## matt267 PE

nay, I'm just messn' with ya


----------



## NJmike PE

go home and get your shine box


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Are them all....all for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Phil? Phil Connors?!


----------



## NJmike PE

Phil? Phil Connors?!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just spammin *w/o jello shots*
> 
> 
> 
> Fixt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> noobs
Click to expand...

opcorn:


----------



## NJmike PE

Phil? Phil Connors?!


----------



## NJmike PE

Phil? Phil Connors?!


----------



## NJmike PE

Phil? Phil Connors?!


----------



## NJmike PE

Phil? Phil Connors?!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ate*


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder if EG got her computer figured out


----------



## NJmike PE

Phil? Phil Connors?!


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder if EG got her computer figured out


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder if EG got her computer figured out


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder if EG got her computer figured out


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder if EG got her computer figured out


----------



## NJmike PE

Fixed the newel post!


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder if EG got her computer figured out


----------



## NJmike PE

Fixed the newel post!


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder if EG got her computer figured out


----------



## NJmike PE

Fixed the newel post!


----------



## NJmike PE

Fixed the newel post!


----------



## NJmike PE

Fixed the newel post!


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder if EG got her computer figured out


----------



## NJmike PE

Fixed the newel post!


----------



## NJmike PE

Fixed the newel post!


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder if EG got her computer figured out


----------



## NJmike PE

Fixed the newel post!


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder if EG got her computer figured out


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder if EG got her computer figured out


----------



## NJmike PE

Fixed the newel post!


----------



## NJmike PE

Fixed the newel post!


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder if EG got her computer figured out


----------



## NJmike PE

Fixed the newel post!


----------



## NJmike PE

Fixed the newel post!


----------



## NJmike PE

Fixed the newel post!


----------



## matt267 PE

my goal is 5k for myself tonight.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Green eggs and spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

my goal is 5k for myself tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

my goal is 5k for myself tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

my goal is 5k for myself tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE

Nibblin' on sponge cake,
watchin' the sun bake;
All of those tourists covered with oil.
Strummin' my six string on my front porch swing.
Smell those shrimp
They're beginnin' to boil.


----------



## akwooly

mahi mahi for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

SMott said:


> Green eggs and spam!


I don't like green eggs and spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Hey NJ, where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big?


----------



## NJmike PE

Wasted away again in Margaritaville,
Searchin' for my lost shaker of salt.
Some people claim that there's a woman to blame,
But I know it's nobody's fault.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't know the reason,
Stayed here all season
With nothing to show but this brand new tattoo.
But it's a real beauty,
A Mexican cutie, how it got here
I haven't a clue.


----------



## matt267 PE

my goal is 5k for myself tonight.


----------



## knight1fox3

Hey NJ, where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big?


----------



## knight1fox3

Hey NJ, where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big?


----------



## knight1fox3

Hey NJ, where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big?


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> SMott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Green eggs and spam!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like green eggs and spam
Click to expand...

sam i am


----------



## NJmike PE

Wasted away again in Margaritaville,
Searchin' for my lost shaker of salt.
Some people claim that there's a woman to blame,
Now I think, - hell it could be my fault.


----------



## knight1fox3

Hey NJ, where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big?


----------



## NJmike PE

I blew out my flip flop,
Stepped on a pop top,
Cut my heel, had to cruise on back home.
But there's booze in the blender,
And soon it will render
That frozen concoction that helps me hang on.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Hey NJ, where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big?


up his glory hole


----------



## knight1fox3

Hey NJ, where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big?


----------



## knight1fox3

Hey NJ, where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big?


----------



## NJmike PE

Wasted away again in Margaritaville
Searchin' for my lost shaker of salt.
Some people claim that there's a woman to blame,
But I know, it's my own damn fault.
Yes, and some people claim that there's a woman to blame
And I know it's my own damn fault.


----------



## knight1fox3

Hey NJ, where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big?


----------



## matt267 PE

my goal is 5k for myself tonight.


----------



## knight1fox3

Hey NJ, where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Hey NJ, where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big?


Bend over. I'll show you


----------



## knight1fox3

Hey NJ, where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big?


----------



## knight1fox3

Hey NJ, where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big?


----------



## matt267 PE

my goal is 5k for myself tonight.


----------



## knight1fox3

Hey NJ, where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big?

SNIPED AGAIN! HEADSHOT! THANKS FOR PLAYING

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Hey NJ, where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big?


Bend over. I'll show you


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Hey NJ, where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big?


Bend over. I'll show you


----------



## matt267 PE

my goal is 5k for myself tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey NJ, where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big?
> 
> 
> 
> Bend over. I'll show you
Click to expand...

that'll work too


----------



## matt267 PE

my goal is 5k for myself tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

my goal is 5k for myself tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

my goal is 5k for myself tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

my goal is 5k for myself tonight.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt never saw Xmas Vacation?

:facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's Eddy? He usually eats these goddamn things?!


----------



## matt267 PE

is there anything else worth reading on eb.com tonight?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> matt never saw Xmas Vacation?
> 
> :facepalm:


that's greounds for removing 1000 posts


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> matt never saw Xmas Vacation?
> 
> :facepalm:


No, I have. I'm a little slow from all the paint chip. Try to keep up here.


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's Eddy? He usually eats these goddamn things?!


----------



## matt267 PE

is there anything else worth reading on eb.com tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

is there anything else worth reading on eb.com tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

is there anything else worth reading on eb.com tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

is there anything else worth reading on eb.com tonight?


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's Eddy? He usually eats these goddamn things?!


----------



## matt267 PE

is there anything else worth reading on eb.com tonight?


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's Eddy? He usually eats these goddamn things?!


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's Eddy? He usually eats these goddamn things?!


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's Eddy? He usually eats these goddamn things?!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Where's Eddy? He usually eats these goddamn things?!


whose eddy?

j/k


----------



## NJmike PE

still no jello shots, huh?


----------



## matt267 PE

is there anything else worth reading on eb.com tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

is there anything else worth reading on eb.com tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

is there anything else worth reading on eb.com tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

is there anything else worth reading on eb.com tonight?


----------



## NJmike PE

Dad, did you bring a saw?


----------



## NJmike PE

Dad, did you bring a saw?


----------



## NJmike PE

Dad, did you bring a saw?


----------



## NJmike PE

Dad, did you bring a saw?


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k by 1700


----------



## NJmike PE

Dad, did you bring a saw?


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k by 1700


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k by 1700


----------



## NJmike PE

before that


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k by 1700


----------



## NJmike PE

I give it less than 15 minutes


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> before that


well before that.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dad, did you bring a saw?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> still no jello shots, huh?


EPIC fail.....

Plus...............................................THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k in &lt;15min


----------



## NJmike PE

where's my jell-o shots?


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k in &lt;15min


----------



## NJmike PE

where's my jell-o shots?


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k in &lt;15min


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?

NAILED IT! HEADSHOT!

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

where's my jell-o shots?


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k in &lt;15min


----------



## NJmike PE

where's my jell-o shots?


----------



## NJmike PE

where's my jell-o shots?


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Snipe?


about time you got one.


----------



## NJmike PE

where's my jell-o shots?


----------



## NJmike PE

where's my jell-o shots?


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k in &lt;15min


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k in &lt;15min


----------



## NJmike PE

where's my jell-o shots?


----------



## knight1fox3

When will then be now?


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k in &lt;15min


----------



## NJmike PE

where's my jell-o shots?


----------



## knight1fox3

When will then be now?


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k in &lt;15min


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> When will then be now?


now


----------



## knight1fox3

When will then be now?


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k in &lt;15min


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k in &lt;15min


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k in &lt;15min


----------



## NJmike PE

we ain't found $h!t


----------



## NJmike PE

we ain't found $h!t


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k in &lt;15min


----------



## NJmike PE

we ain't found $h!t


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k in &lt;15min


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k in &lt;15min


----------



## NJmike PE

we ain't found $h!t


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k in &lt;10min


----------



## NJmike PE

we ain't found $h!t


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k in &lt;10min


----------



## NJmike PE

we ain't found $h!t


----------



## matt267 PE

well be at 13k in &lt;10min


----------



## NJmike PE

we ain't found $h!t


----------



## NJmike PE

I see your schwartz is as big as mine


----------



## matt267 PE

kf is waiting to snipe again


----------



## NJmike PE

I see your schwartz is as big as mine


----------



## matt267 PE

kf is waiting to snipe again


----------



## NJmike PE

I see your schwartz is as big as mine


----------



## NJmike PE

I see your schwartz is as big as mine


----------



## matt267 PE

kf is waiting to snipe again


----------



## NJmike PE

I see your schwartz is as big as mine


----------



## matt267 PE

kf is waiting to snipe again


----------



## NJmike PE

I see your schwartz is as big as mine


----------



## matt267 PE

kf is waiting to snipe again


----------



## matt267 PE

kf is waiting to snipe again


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

kf is waiting to snipe again


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

kf is waiting to snipe again

top+&gt;13k= :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

ok. I'm done for now. Be back tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

3k post since last night


----------



## knight1fox3

Me too....later all....good run.

Next time I post, it will be with beer in hand.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> ok. I'm done for now. Be back tonight


see ya


----------



## matt267 PE

thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' alone


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' alone


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' alone


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' alone


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' alone


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' alone


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' alone


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' alone


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' alone


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' alone


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' alone


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' alone


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' alone


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' alone


----------



## matt267 PE

spammin' alone


----------



## MetsFan

15 more minutes


----------



## MetsFan

15 more minutes


----------



## MetsFan

15 more minutes


----------



## MetsFan

15 more minutes


----------



## MetsFan

15 more minutes


----------



## MetsFan

15 more minutes


----------



## MetsFan

Have a good weekend guys


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamalamadingdong


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## akwooly

you all must work half days


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just doing our part


----------



## matt267 PE

just a few more before dinner


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And more stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

livin' the dream


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And some more...


----------



## matt267 PE

livin' the dream


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Something something


----------



## matt267 PE

just doing it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

for fun


----------



## matt267 PE

and joy


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Whoop whoop


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bumpity


----------



## matt267 PE

although multiple conversations at the same time is quite interesting


----------



## matt267 PE

livin' the dream


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And more spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

going on day by day


----------



## matt267 PE

going on day by day


----------



## matt267 PE

going on day by day


----------



## matt267 PE

An error occurred


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

An error occurred


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It does get interesting when more people are posting here...


----------



## matt267 PE

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## matt267 PE

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## matt267 PE

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## matt267 PE

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## matt267 PE

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## matt267 PE

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammity spam


----------



## matt267 PE

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## matt267 PE

^ somebody needs to fix that sh!t


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah got that error a few times today


----------



## matt267 PE

don't ban me bro


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's what I said


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Whop whop


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> Yeah got that error a few times today


I get the error everytime I spam too fast.


----------



## matt267 PE

don't ban me bro


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamus maximus


----------



## matt267 PE

don't ban me bro


----------



## matt267 PE

don't ban me bro


----------



## matt267 PE

don't ban me bro


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban hammer spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

don't ban me bro


----------



## matt267 PE

don't ban me bro


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's hammer time


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Can't touch this


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Do do do do


----------



## akwooly

I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## matt267 PE

Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## matt267 PE

Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## matt267 PE

Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## matt267 PE

Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## matt267 PE

Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## matt267 PE

Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## matt267 PE

Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## matt267 PE

Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## matt267 PE

Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bumpity


----------



## matt267 PE

Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## matt267 PE

Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post help


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

G


----------



## matt267 PE

how many of your college books did you save


----------



## matt267 PE

hey Eagle


----------



## akwooly

What he means is Old Testament, Mr. Mayor, real wrath of God type stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

I saved all my engineering books. Even the ones outside my major. They were useless when studying for the EIT. IE thermo, circuits, mechanics of materials. THey were too expensive to just through out though.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

W


----------



## matt267 PE

Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

V


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

@


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

#


----------



## akwooly

all engineering.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

*


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

&amp;


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

%%


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

X


----------



## matt267 PE

Ray, when someone asks you if you're a god, you say "YES"!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

1


----------



## matt267 PE

Ray, when someone asks you if you're a god, you say "YES"!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Q


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

C


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

T


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

$$


----------



## akwooly

don't cross the streams


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

$$$$


----------



## matt267 PE

my calc book, physics book, etc are taking up too much shelf space. I won't need them for the PE anyway.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

M


----------



## akwooly

don't cross the streams


----------



## matt267 PE

Ray, when someone asks you if you're a god, you say "YES"!


----------



## matt267 PE

Ray, when someone asks you if you're a god, you say "YES"!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE




----------



## akwooly

don't cross the streams


----------



## akwooly

don't cross the streams


----------



## akwooly

don't cross the streams


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

+-


----------



## akwooly

don't cross the streams


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## akwooly

don't cross the streams


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Www


----------



## akwooly

don't cross the streams


----------



## akwooly

don't cross the streams


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Czars


----------



## akwooly

don't cross the streams


----------



## matt267 PE

Even though I passed the EIT I can't get myself to throw out the FERM. That thing was glued to my side for months and months and months.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Djibouti


----------



## akwooly

don't cross the streams


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

History


----------



## akwooly

don't cross the streams


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Water


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Birthday


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll cross the streams


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Mister


----------



## akwooly

don't cross the streams


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll cross the streams


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You mean you dont like getting 10% of what you paid back on your books...if you're lucky.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Hand


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Valley


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Cv


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## akwooly

you said crossing the streams was bad


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bought the FERM, then never studied..


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> You mean you dont like getting 10% of what you paid back on your books...if you're lucky.


10% I wish. I graduated in 2004. My college books are worth pennies on amazon now.


----------



## akwooly

you said crossing the streams was bad


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Giggles


----------



## matt267 PE

There's definitely a "very slim" chance we'll survive.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

There's definitely a "very slim" chance we'll survive.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Rut


----------



## akwooly

you said crossing the streams was bad


----------



## matt267 PE

There's definitely a "very slim" chance we'll survive.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's definitely a "very slim" chance we'll survive.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Update


----------



## matt267 PE

There's definitely a "very slim" chance we'll survive.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's definitely a "very slim" chance we'll survive.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Quantity


----------



## matt267 PE

There's definitely a "very slim" chance we'll survive.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Nationwide


----------



## matt267 PE

There's definitely a "very slim" chance we'll survive.


----------



## akwooly

i love this plan!


----------



## matt267 PE

There's definitely a "very slim" chance we'll survive.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Jackson


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pennies...hmm


----------



## akwooly

i love this plan!


----------



## matt267 PE

There's definitely a "very slim" chance we'll survive.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Name


----------



## akwooly

i love this plan!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Birds


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Waffling


----------



## akwooly

i love this plan!


----------



## akwooly

i love this plan!


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> Pennies...hmm


yes, pennies, not penises


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Toto


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Tomorrow


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Tokyo


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm excited to be a part of it


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Today


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm excited to be a part of it


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm excited to be a part of it


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Tuesday


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm excited to be a part of it


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Terms


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Tear


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm excited to be a part of it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sniffs..oh it's more spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Travel


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Types


----------



## akwooly

what is that eagle yapping about?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm excited to be a part of it


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I am spamming


----------



## akwooly

let's do it!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

It is mindless


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Yes


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah got all my engineering books shelved...other ones were traded in for whatever I could get


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Matt seems to always be in here


----------



## akwooly

first things that come into your head?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Fudge


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Sort of


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Other books...like Spamming for Dummies


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Antispam


----------



## akwooly

engineering books are in crawl space.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammity spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

My study books are in the closet


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammy


----------



## akwooly

let's do it!


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> what is that eagle yapping about?


I have no clue, but he's scaring me.


----------



## akwooly

let's do it!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results


----------



## akwooly

let's do it!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Don't mean to be scary


----------



## akwooly

let's do it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Golden Eagle said:


> Matt seems to always be in here


Yeah, I need to get my post count up so I'll look important.


----------



## matt267 PE

and I'm excited to be a part of it


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm excited to be a part of it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Just spent the last few hours trying to fix a ceiling fan. It still does not work. Sigh.


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you the gatekeeper?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you the gatekeeper?


----------



## matt267 PE

Golden Eagle said:


> Just spent the last few hours trying to fix a ceiling fan. It still does not work. Sigh.


did you turn the electricity on?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you the gatekeeper?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Matt must be shooting for 10k posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you the gatekeeper?


----------



## akwooly

so does anyone want to play parcheesi?


----------



## matt267 PE

Golden Eagle said:


> Matt must be shooting for 10k posts


you go it.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Good one matt


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.....


----------



## matt267 PE

But, it's dinner time.

see you all later.


----------



## akwooly

so does anyone want to play parcheesi?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Unfortunately I'm taking the Oct so my desk has the MERM, sample exams , Moran and Shapiro and the other essentials


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

See ya


----------



## akwooly

so does anyone want to play parcheesi?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

so does anyone want to play parcheesi?


----------



## akwooly

so does anyone want to play parcheesi?


----------



## akwooly

Alright, i have to finish a letter to the AG. ugh.


----------



## akwooly

but oone more


----------



## akwooly

more


----------



## akwooly

ok


----------



## akwooly

one


----------



## akwooly

more


----------



## akwooly

or


----------



## akwooly

two


----------



## akwooly

or


----------



## akwooly

three


----------



## akwooly

one


----------



## akwooly

more


----------



## akwooly

hopefully


----------



## akwooly

no


----------



## akwooly

snipers


----------



## akwooly

snipers


----------



## akwooly

snipers


----------



## akwooly

snipers


----------



## akwooly

snipers


----------



## akwooly

snipers


----------



## akwooly

snipers


----------



## akwooly

snipers


----------



## akwooly

sniper


----------



## akwooly

seriously back to work now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And even more spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## cement

Thirteen thousand posts in a week? And I thought there was a pork shortage.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My baby girl is crying irrationally simply because she awoke from a 3.5 he nap, yep she's her mother's daughter.


----------



## maryannette

I'm glad it's Friday.


----------



## maryannette

I'm glad it's Friday.


----------



## maryannette

I'm glad it's Friday.

I feel so cheap.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Friday


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

****


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

I'm tired.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Waiting on results.....


----------



## maryannette

This was a long week.


----------



## maryannette

I was waiting on results 7 years ago.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## maryannette

That's when I passed.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## maryannette

It was my 4th attempt. he he. I'm still a PE.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## maryannette

maps


----------



## maryannette

maps


----------



## maryannette

maps


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Tinkerbell


----------



## maryannette

amps


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## maryannette

amps


----------



## maryannette

only 99 more to 10K


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Got that beer Mike?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Yup


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## maryannette

amps


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna be throwing back some vodka too


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## maryannette

Hmmmm. Maybe a Margarita!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Beers and screw drivers huh...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Too bad I have to drive out in a bit...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bumpity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hmm guess I kill the activity :/


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Whop whop


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Can't touch this...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump bump bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bow chica wow wow


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Oj +vodka = good thymes


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More relevant stuff


----------



## maryannette

I'll be in and out tonight.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good thymes...and basils and other seasoning


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So what was the oj to vodka ratio in there?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More cool stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Do Whop


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

All in all


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's just another brick in the wall


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## NJmike PE

Only a splash of oj. Just for color


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You sir sound like a stand up kind of guy


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just for color...Mike doesnt discriminate


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Postin for fun...no, there are no more Jell-O shots, my kids ate em all!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lol @ SMott


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well I'll disappear in a bit, gotta do that study stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Im sure my brilliant commentary will be sorely missed


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More bumps and spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Other stuff


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammin


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bumpity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here's another one


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ooh look another


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Everyday I'm spamming...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And up to 400


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Flamin hot Cheetoes with lime


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Mmmmm


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Need beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Mmm


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ham spammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Pam shammer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post it note


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Another


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And another


----------



## frazil

Wine time


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Again


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Red blend please...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stuff


----------



## akwooly

boones farm


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Topical post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And other stuff


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm having fruit salad for dinner, ok grapes for dinner, ok ok fermented grapes, alright I'm having wine for dinner


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamity spamster


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Strawberry hill!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Counting those wine calories?


----------



## akwooly

you need a protien


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## frazil

Decided to go with steak &amp; salad


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam and wine....mmm


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Steak and salad...minus the salad?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## frazil

Salad squared


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yep...spam and wine!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bam..bam bam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Double spam with cheese


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That was Emeril style...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spamanese


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Smott is here!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Romain and spinach with spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Salad..from Mc Ds?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Mmm pizza spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

For a little bit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This thread's getting too healthy


----------



## akwooly

whole lotta texas in here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Had pizza actually


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I hear in Hawaii, McD's sells spam burgers!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Where's the BBQ


----------



## akwooly

and mechanical nerds


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Fried spam sammich


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam burgers with pineapples?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sammich for the win


----------



## Sapper PE LS

All my kids are awake now and happy, fed, and playing.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Mechanical, check

Need, triple check with spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

All my kids are awake now and happy, fed, and playing.


----------



## akwooly

SMott said:


> I hear in Hawaii, McD's sells spam burgers!


i have had their breakfast spam and eggs!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## Sapper PE LS

All my kids are awake now and happy, fed, and playing.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

All my kids are awake now and happy, fed, and playing.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

All my kids are awake now and happy, fed, and playing.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

All my kids are awake now and happy, fed, and playing.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

All my kids are awake now and happy, fed, and playing.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Nerd....damn autocorrect


----------



## Sapper PE LS

All my kids are awake now and happy, fed, and playing.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

All my kids are awake now and happy, fed, and playing.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

My kid's busy watching Sesame Street


----------



## Sapper PE LS

All my kids are awake now and happy, fed, and playing.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

All my kids are awake now and happy, fed, and playing.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I am nerd queen


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Cantwell stop


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

so after you pass PE exam, are you a certified nerd


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nerd and jello shots queen?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam tacos


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> Cantwell stop


Woooo!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Probably have to pursue a PhD for that SMott..


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yep, I'm that bad nerd


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ashes ashes all fall down, daddy, all fall down... Ashes ashes daddy, all fall down... Oh okay sweety. *boom*. Oh I fell down... Tee hee hee... Again daddy, ashes ashes!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Friend in VT sent me a pic saying they got 4"


----------



## akwooly

SMott said:


> so after you pass PE exam, are you a certified nerd


registered nerd


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ashes ashes all fall down, daddy, all fall down... Ashes ashes daddy, all fall down... Oh okay sweety. *boom*. Oh I fell down... Tee hee hee... Again daddy, ashes ashes!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ashes ashes all fall down, daddy, all fall down... Ashes ashes daddy, all fall down... Oh okay sweety. *boom*. Oh I fell down... Tee hee hee... Again daddy, ashes ashes!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Better sign up at the local college then!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wife warned me about pursuing a PhD...


----------



## NJmike PE

My 4 yo is having a fit because she's a diva.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ashes ashes all fall down, daddy, all fall down... Ashes ashes daddy, all fall down... Oh okay sweety. *boom*. Oh I fell down... Tee hee hee... Again daddy, ashes ashes!


----------



## NJmike PE

My 4 yo is having a fit because she's a diva.


----------



## akwooly

ramnares said:


> Friend in VT sent me a pic saying they got 4"


everything is melting here. its awesome


----------



## NJmike PE

My 4 yo is having a fit because she's a diva.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ashes ashes all fall down, daddy, all fall down... Ashes ashes daddy, all fall down... Oh okay sweety. *boom*. Oh I fell down... Tee hee hee... Again daddy, ashes ashes!


----------



## NJmike PE

My 4 yo is having a fit because she's a diva.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ashes ashes all fall down, daddy, all fall down... Ashes ashes daddy, all fall down... Oh okay sweety. *boom*. Oh I fell down... Tee hee hee... Again daddy, ashes ashes!


----------



## NJmike PE

My 4 yo is having a fit because she's a diva.


----------



## NJmike PE

My 4 yo is having a fit because she's a diva.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ashes ashes all fall down, daddy, all fall down... Ashes ashes daddy, all fall down... Oh okay sweety. *boom*. Oh I fell down... Tee hee hee... Again daddy, ashes ashes!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't forget the continuing credits for remaining a registered nerd


----------



## NJmike PE

My 4 yo is having a fit because she's a diva.


----------



## NJmike PE

My 4 yo is having a fit because she's a diva.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam n pasta


----------



## NJmike PE

My 4 yo is having a fit because she's a diva.


----------



## NJmike PE

My 4 yo is having a fit because she's a diva.


----------



## NJmike PE

My 4 yo is having a fit because she's a diva.


----------



## NJmike PE

My 4 yo is having a fit because she's a diva.


----------



## NJmike PE

My 4 yo is having a fit because she's a diva.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Give her some of your "oj"...that will knock her out


----------



## NJmike PE

My 4 yo is having a fit because she's a diva.


----------



## NJmike PE

My 4 yo is having a fit because she's a diva.


----------



## NJmike PE

My 4 yo is having a fit because she's a diva.


----------



## NJmike PE

My 4 yo is having a fit because she's a diva.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hopefully not melting and refreezing though...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## akwooly

ramnares said:


> Don't forget the continuing credits for remaining a registered nerd


yup 24 pdh of nerd training


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bumpity


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Buttered spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Woot woot


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stuff


----------



## akwooly

ramrod get a profile pic already


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bumpity


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I will when I'm not posting from my phone...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramrod, that's funny right there


----------



## maryannette

I'm in.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump bump


----------



## akwooly

maryannette said:


> I'm in.


I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamalot


----------



## maryannette

I'm in.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## maryannette

I'm in.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More bumping


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Nerd


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And posting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And other stuff


----------



## akwooly

jumping


----------



## maryannette

And a margarita, too.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hot spicy crawfish.....I want


----------



## akwooly

Golden Eagle said:


> Nerd


nerds, plural


----------



## akwooly

SMott said:


> Hot spicy crawfish.....I want


wish i had access to crawfish


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lobster roll...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam and hot sauce!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Other stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Tabasco or actual hot sauce?


----------



## maryannette

Already ate a ham and cheese omelet.

Not spam and cheese.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I got the set up to cook em...but no crawfish to cook.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tabasco!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Need to introduce you to Caribbean hot sauce...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bloody Mary....just to wash all the spam down.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Made with habanero?


----------



## akwooly

ramnares said:


> Need to introduce you to Caribbean hot sauce...


is it hot?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bloody Mary...now I want to watch Carrie


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Made with habanero...and yes definitely hot...but so good


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bumpity


----------



## akwooly

SMott said:


> Bloody Mary....just to wash all the spam down.


ceasars are better!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Et tu Wooly...


----------



## akwooly

caesar!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stuff and more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...


----------



## akwooly

all hail the bloody caesar!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Mmmmm.....spammmmmm


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Can't respect a guy with a salad named after him...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just saying


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

The red wedding


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

+1 for red wedding


----------



## akwooly

then respect him for the clamato/vodka drink!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Purple wedding....much better! Happy ending!


----------



## akwooly

what's a purple or red wedding


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Can't wait for Sunday, just sucks Monday will follow.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Game of Thrones


----------



## akwooly

SMott said:


> Can't wait for Sunday, just sucks Monday will follow.


why, there is no football on


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Get with the program


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

GoT


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

BBL......AFK


----------



## akwooly

oh, that's the show my dorky brother in law is ALWAYS talking about. I refuse to watch it because he is such a geek so i automatically thought it is was for nerds.


----------



## akwooly

I may have to start watching it. more than one person has said it is not just for dorks.


----------



## maryannette

So, what are y'all doing here?


----------



## akwooly

coasting


----------



## akwooly

ugh more mechanicals


----------



## maryannette

Coasting?


----------



## akwooly

riding out the last hour of work....


----------



## maryannette

Clap along if you feel like happiness is the truth.


----------



## matt267 PE

beer spam


----------



## maryannette

You on the west coast?


----------



## matt267 PE

beer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

beer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

beer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

beer spam


----------



## akwooly

maryannette said:


> Clap along if you feel like happiness is the truth.


coworkers will look at me funny


----------



## matt267 PE

well, just beer


----------



## matt267 PE

well, just beer


----------



## matt267 PE

well, just beer


----------



## matt267 PE

well, just beer


----------



## akwooly

maryannette said:


> You on the west coast?


yup, west coast=best coast


----------



## matt267 PE

well, just beer


----------



## matt267 PE

well, just beer


----------



## matt267 PE

well, just beer


----------



## matt267 PE

well, just beer


----------



## maryannette

I'm an east coast lady. I love NC.


----------



## akwooly

not yet matty


----------



## matt267 PE

it's Friday.

:bananalama:


----------



## maryannette

Walkin' on sunshine!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and time for beer.


----------



## maryannette

Even if it's raining.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and time for beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and time for beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and time for beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and time for beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and time for beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and time for beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

did the jello-shots ever show up?


----------



## maryannette

That's just spam. I'm trying to post meaningful spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

did the jello-shots ever show up?


----------



## matt267 PE

maryannette said:


> That's just spam. I'm trying to post meaningful spam.


is there such a thing as "meaningful spam?"


----------



## akwooly

you guys can't util i can


----------



## matt267 PE

How long have you lived in NC?


----------



## maryannette

Over 50 years.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 5k


----------



## maryannette

Sorry to break it to you. Some old people hang out here.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Mary you are only as old as your arthritis makes you feel


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I've only been to NC once. A few months ago we got stranded in Charlotte because of a plane delay. We stayed a couple night.


----------



## maryannette

Not much problem with arthritis. I have had surgery for my thumb, though.


----------



## matt267 PE

maryannette said:


> Sorry to break it to you. Some old people hang out here.


I would say old, perhaps wise?


----------



## maryannette

I can see clearly now ...

It's gonna be a bright bright sunshiny day.


----------



## maryannette

I am the WISE one.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

not so meaningful spam


----------



## matt267 PE

not so meaningful spam


----------



## maryannette

Charlotte airport is one of my favorite airports.


----------



## matt267 PE

not so meaningful spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Drinkin and spammin


----------



## Road Guy

Long day of doing nothing....


----------



## maryannette

Hell, yeah!


----------



## maryannette

Gosh, it's been forever since I spammed.


----------



## matt267 PE

maryannette said:


> Charlotte airport is one of my favorite airports.


It wasn't too bad. We were coming back from St. Martin and our original flight got canceled so we had to fly into Charlotte stay there for a few night, then fly into NJ where we rented a car and drove back to RI.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Drinkin and spammin


whats ya drinkin'


----------



## maryannette

That sounds like a royal PITA.


----------



## matt267 PE

maryannette said:


> That sounds like a royal PITA.


it certainly was.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's one of the reasons I hate flying.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drinkin and spammin
> 
> 
> 
> whats ya drinkin'
Click to expand...

Vokda and oj


----------



## maryannette

Spammin and listenin to you tube happy songs.

And drinkin a margarita.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not the first time I've been stranded.


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Long day of doing nothing....


Sounds like you've checking up on us


----------



## maryannette

I used to have to travel too much. Glad that changed.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm working on a Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat. First time having it yesterday. It's not too bad.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna be a Lil late gettin in here. Gotta help wifie put together Easter baskets tonight


----------



## akwooly

i must have insulted smott


----------



## matt267 PE

maryannette said:


> I used to have to travel too much. Glad that changed.


some people like it I guess.

I was overseeing a major wastewater forcemain replacement. Once of the reps for the slip lining company travels all over the country to jobs like that. He was young and single though.


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Gonna be a Lil late gettin in here. Gotta help wifie put together Easter baskets tonight


dang it, i have to do that tonight as well


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> i must have insulted smott


what did you say?

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> maryannette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have to travel too much. Glad that changed.
> 
> 
> 
> some people like it I guess.
> 
> I was overseeing a major wastewater forcemain replacement. Once of the reps for the slip lining company travels all over the country to jobs like that. He was young and single though.
Click to expand...

poop


----------



## Road Guy

Fck is that this weekend?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Easter bunny


----------



## maryannette

No Easter baskets here.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam the Easter bunny


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Fck is that this weekend?


Yup


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryannette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have to travel too much. Glad that changed.
> 
> 
> 
> some people like it I guess.
> 
> I was overseeing a major wastewater forcemain replacement. Once of the reps for the slip lining company travels all over the country to jobs like that. He was young and single though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> poop
Click to expand...

and lots of it.


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> i must have insulted smott
> 
> 
> 
> what did you say?
Click to expand...

i thought game of thrones was for dorks because my BIL is a huge dork and does not stop talking about it.


----------



## maryannette

Yes, Sunday is Easter.


----------



## akwooly

Road Guy said:


> Fck is that this weekend?


Yes Sir.


----------



## NJmike PE

I bought the kids cans of spam for their Easter baskets


----------



## NJmike PE

I bought the kids cans of spam for their Easter baskets


----------



## NJmike PE

I bought the kids cans of spam for their Easter baskets


----------



## NJmike PE

I bought the kids cans of spam for their Easter baskets


----------



## NJmike PE

I bought the kids cans of spam for their Easter baskets


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> i must have insulted smott
> 
> 
> 
> what did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i thought game of thrones was for dorks because my BIL is a huge dork and does not stop talking about it.
Click to expand...

I have never seen it.


----------



## NJmike PE

I bought the kids cans of spam for their Easter baskets


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> I bought the kids cans of spam for their Easter baskets


you are a cruel easter bunny


----------



## NJmike PE

I bought the kids cans of spam for their Easter baskets


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> I bought the kids cans of spam for their Easter baskets


although my youngest daughter would love it.


----------



## NJmike PE

I bought the kids cans of spam for their Easter baskets


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I bought the kids cans of spam for their Easter baskets


what the hell, you need to train them early if they are going to follow in dad's shoes.


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryannette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have to travel too much. Glad that changed.
> 
> 
> 
> some people like it I guess.
> 
> I was overseeing a major wastewater forcemain replacement. Once of the reps for the slip lining company travels all over the country to jobs like that. He was young and single though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> poop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and lots of it.
Click to expand...

under pressure as well


----------



## NJmike PE

I bought the kids cans of spam for their Easter baskets


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon spam too


----------



## maryannette

Just getting dark here.


----------



## NJmike PE

maryannette said:


> Just getting dark here.


Here too


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryannette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have to travel too much. Glad that changed.
> 
> 
> 
> some people like it I guess.
> 
> I was overseeing a major wastewater forcemain replacement. Once of the reps for the slip lining company travels all over the country to jobs like that. He was young and single though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> poop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and lots of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> under pressure as well
Click to expand...

Yeah. They had a temporary above ground forcemain get vandalized by a couple idiots trying to cut through the HDPE line. Too bad they didn't get through. They would have been in for a surprise.


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter spam


----------



## matt267 PE

damn, my beer is empty.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn, my beer is empty.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn, my beer is empty.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn, my beer is empty.


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryannette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have to travel too much. Glad that changed.
> 
> 
> 
> some people like it I guess.
> 
> I was overseeing a major wastewater forcemain replacement. Once of the reps for the slip lining company travels all over the country to jobs like that. He was young and single though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> poop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and lots of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> under pressure as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. They had a temporary above ground forcemain get vandalized by a couple idiots trying to cut through the HDPE line. Too bad they didn't get through. They would have been in for a surprise.
Click to expand...

dumbasses, that would have been funny if they did,


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryannette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have to travel too much.  Glad that changed.
> 
> 
> 
> some people like it I guess.
> I was overseeing a major wastewater forcemain replacement. Once of the reps for the slip lining company travels all over the country to jobs like that. He was young and single though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> poop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and lots of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> under pressure as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. They had a temporary above ground forcemain get vandalized by a couple idiots trying to cut through the HDPE line. Too bad they didn't get through. They would have been in for a surprise.
Click to expand...

Yeah they would have been in deep shit


----------



## maryannette

67 more.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> damn, my beer is empty.


Right the bell for Mrs Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## akwooly

go mary!


----------



## akwooly

go mary!


----------



## akwooly

go mary!


----------



## akwooly

go mary!


----------



## akwooly

go mary!


----------



## akwooly

go mary!


----------



## maryannette

HMMM!


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> go mary!


lusone:


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

time for more


----------



## maryannette

66


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn, my beer is empty.
> 
> 
> 
> Right the bell for Mrs Matt
Click to expand...

says the man sleeping on the couch.


----------



## matt267 PE

All this talk about jello-shots has made me want to make some.


----------



## maryannette

Any of y'all know who Chuck Leavell is?


----------



## matt267 PE

maryannette said:


> Any of y'all know who Chuck Leavell is?






&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvPUq26gfJM


----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOJjZ6VxHEg


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamming


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## maryannette

Awesome pianist who was in Allman Brothers Band.


----------



## matt267 PE

I only know Chuck Leavell because he did some work with Eric Clapton.


----------



## matt267 PE

music spam


----------



## matt267 PE

music spam


----------



## matt267 PE

music spam


----------



## matt267 PE

music spam


----------



## frazil

Matt how's your dog?


----------



## matt267 PE

Allman Brothers Band - listening to them on youtube now.


----------



## frazil

Is this what cool people do on Friday nights?


----------



## akwooly

i know who chuck liddell is


----------



## akwooly

frazil said:


> Is this what cool people do on Friday nights?


only the coolest


----------



## frazil

Sweet I'm in


----------



## frazil

Tried it on the nam sung note but didn't eork


----------



## frazil

Uh samsung


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Matt how's your dog?


His leg was removed today. The docs say he is doing well. He should be home tomorrow. It should take about two weeks for him to get back to "normal."

Thank you for asking. It's amazing how attached we get to our pets.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Buzz


----------



## frazil

And work


----------



## akwooly

we needed more civils in here. it was getting overrun by mechs


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt how's your dog?
> 
> 
> 
> His leg was removed today. The docs say he is doing well. He should be home tomorrow. It should take about two weeks for him to get back to "normal."
> Thank you for asking. It's amazing how attached we get to our pets.
Click to expand...

Have you heard of the book Citizen Canine? It's all about that. They got rights!
I'm glad your dog is ok.


----------



## frazil

akwooly said:


> we needed more civils in here. it was getting overrun by mechs


I'm civil!


----------



## matt267 PE

The bone cancer has likely spread though. But the vet said bone cancer is extremely painful and that removing his leg will give him some pain free time before the end. So he's going to get spoiled for the next 6 months.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> we needed more civils in here. it was getting overrun by mechs


I'm Enviro but will be taking the Civil PE next year maybe.


----------



## matt267 PE

reload spam


----------



## frazil

Isn't enviro civil?


----------



## matt267 PE

reload spam


----------



## akwooly

frazil said:


> Isn't enviro civil?


close enough


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Isn't enviro civil?


It used to be one and the same. I have a BS in Environment Eng. and there is an Enviro PE. The two have been separated.


----------



## matt267 PE

I plan on taking the Civil-water depth PE


----------



## matt267 PE

reload spam


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## akwooly

padding post


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Last night it was crazy in here. I guess most are satisfied with 10k posts.


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## maryannette

I'm back. I was trying to find a video of Allman Brothers with Chuck Leavell doing Jessica. There are a lot of videos, but this one is amazing. Leavell's fingers look like a blur.


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## maryannette

I saw the Allman Brothers in concert a couple of years ago. They had lost what they used to have. Lynyrd Skynyrd opened for them and they were much better than ABB.


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## matt267 PE

maryannette said:


> I saw the Allman Brothers in concert a couple of years ago. They had lost what they used to have. Lynyrd Skynyrd opened for them and they were much better than ABB.


age will do that.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm listening to a youtube of ABB's Decade of Hits. I'll admit that I recognize songs that I didn't realize they did.


----------



## akwooly

Woohoo! Weekend!


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## frazil

I used to have a lynyrd skynyrd album!


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## csb

KF still around?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## matt267 PE

I do enjoy music from the 60's and 70's


----------



## matt267 PE

welcome back mike


----------



## csb

I'm guessing nope


----------



## maryannette

Good old Southern rock was where today's country music started.


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> KF still around?


He stormed out when he didn't get any cake or Jell-O shots


----------



## frazil

I'm ready to fall asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## csb

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

is the baby sleeping through the nights now?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## frazil

Cake?!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## csb

We need pics of his P90X afters.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> is the baby sleeping through the nights now?


Yes


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Cake?!


don't get excited. This place is full of empty promises.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## maryannette

59 more.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the baby sleeping through the nights now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

That's excellent!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cake?!
> 
> 
> 
> don't get excited. This place is full of empty promises.
Click to expand...

Where dreams come to die


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## maryannette

58


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## maryannette

57


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## maryannette

56


----------



## frazil

And I meant to get so much accomplished this wwwk


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## maryannette

55


----------



## frazil

Week


----------



## matt267 PE

4989


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## maryannette

54


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## matt267 PE

4990


----------



## maryannette

53


----------



## frazil

What are u counting down Mary?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## matt267 PE

4991


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## maryannette

52


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## maryannette

51


----------



## matt267 PE

4992


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## maryannette

50


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> What are u counting down Mary?


bed time?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Splam


----------



## matt267 PE

4994


----------



## matt267 PE

4995


----------



## matt267 PE

4996


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## matt267 PE

4997


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## matt267 PE

4998


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer #3


----------



## matt267 PE

4999


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## maryannette

There is something to be said for spending time with cyber friends posting useless dribble.


----------



## matt267 PE

5k


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam time while the baby falls asleep


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome back to the shit show Kfox.


----------



## matt267 PE

nope


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## maryannette

posts until I get to 10K


----------



## NJmike PE

Mine


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike sniped the sniper


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

well done


----------



## maryannette

47


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

dude, 4 beers in

all sam adams


----------



## maryannette

46


----------



## NJmike PE

To catch the sniper, one must first think like a sniper


----------



## maryannette

45


----------



## maryannette

44


----------



## knight1fox3

gaming

left 4 dead 2

zombie killing at it's best


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

43


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

42


----------



## knight1fox3

Mary is spamming?!

this is epic


----------



## NJmike PE

S


----------



## maryannette

41


----------



## NJmike PE

P


----------



## NJmike PE

A


----------



## NJmike PE

M


----------



## knight1fox3

back to game and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## maryannette

I happen to be one of the best spammers that ever was. I believe I had the highest post count in the very first 10K.


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## knight1fox3

passed 13k hey mike?


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## knight1fox3

thanks for your service..............................................ya jackwagon


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> passed 13k hey mike?


Yessir. Aiming 14k now


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## NJmike PE

P


----------



## NJmike PE

O


----------



## NJmike PE

S


----------



## NJmike PE

T


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam post


----------



## maryannette

I think I will go to bed and read for awhile.


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## maryannette

38


----------



## matt267 PE

maryannette said:


> I think I will go to bed and read for awhile.


after you hit 10k?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

37


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## maryannette

36


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## maryannette

35


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## maryannette

34


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## maryannette

33


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## maryannette

32


----------



## maryannette

31


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## maryannette

30


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## matt267 PE

post count +1 spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta put #1 to bed now. Be back later.


----------



## maryannette

29


----------



## matt267 PE

I just realized we're close to 14k


----------



## maryannette

28


----------



## maryannette

27


----------



## matt267 PE

I just realized we're close to 14k


----------



## matt267 PE

I just realized we're close to 14k


----------



## maryannette

26


----------



## matt267 PE

I just realized we're close to 14k


----------



## matt267 PE

I just realized we're close to 14k


----------



## maryannette

25


----------



## matt267 PE

I just realized we're close to 14k


----------



## matt267 PE

I just realized we're close to 14k


----------



## matt267 PE

I just realized we're close to 14k


----------



## maryannette

24


----------



## maryannette

23


----------



## maryannette

22


----------



## matt267 PE

we might actually get to 100k in the next few weeks.


----------



## maryannette

21


----------



## maryannette

20


----------



## matt267 PE

although 100k is a LONG ways away.


----------



## maryannette

19


----------



## matt267 PE

you're almost there.


----------



## maryannette

18


----------



## matt267 PE

post count


----------



## maryannette

17


----------



## matt267 PE

more post count


----------



## maryannette

16


----------



## matt267 PE

another post count.


----------



## maryannette

15


----------



## maryannette

14


----------



## matt267 PE

crazy love.


----------



## maryannette

13


----------



## matt267 PE

crazy love spam

:bananalama:


----------



## maryannette

12


----------



## matt267 PE

crazy love spam


----------



## maryannette

11


----------



## matt267 PE

crazy love spam


----------



## matt267 PE

14k +


----------



## maryannette

10


----------



## maryannette

9


----------



## maryannette

8


----------



## maryannette

seven


----------



## maryannette

six


----------



## maryannette

five


----------



## maryannette

four


----------



## maryannette

three


----------



## maryannette

two


----------



## maryannette

one


----------



## maryannette

ten thousand for me!


----------



## matt267 PE

maryannette said:


> ten thousand for me!


:multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## maryannette

Wow. That was cool.


----------



## matt267 PE

crazy love spam


----------



## matt267 PE

crazy love spam


----------



## matt267 PE

crazy love spam


----------



## maryannette

Carry on with the spam, matt. I'm out for the night.


----------



## matt267 PE

crazy love spam


----------



## matt267 PE

maryannette said:


> Carry on with the spam, matt. I'm out for the night.


have a good night.


----------



## matt267 PE

crazy love spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Well done Mary!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

371 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

doing my part spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

this goes much faster when there is 5+ of us spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

this goes much faster when there is 5+ of us spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

this goes much faster when there is 5+ of us spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

this goes much faster when there is 5+ of us spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

True


----------



## matt267 PE

this goes much faster when there is 5+ of us spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

this goes much faster when there is 5+ of us spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys put a lot of post on during the day today


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys put a lot of post on during the day today


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys put a lot of post on during the day today


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys put a lot of post on during the day today


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys put a lot of post on during the day today


----------



## NJmike PE

They did. I just tried to encourage them to stick with it.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think fox is watching and waiting


----------



## matt267 PE

I think fox is watching and waiting


----------



## NJmike PE

Hes hammered.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think fox is watching and waiting


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammered


----------



## NJmike PE

Nah. He's play Xbox


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Hes hammered.


hahahah,

so maybe he won't be so accurate with his snipes for top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't be any worse than this afternoon


----------



## NJmike PE

Lol


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

too bad eb.com won't get many visitors from the EIT group anymore.


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time. Even to these Easter baskets


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I go away to put a few kids to bed and you've jumped up another 4 pages.


----------



## matt267 PE

EIT results in 7 days


----------



## NJmike PE

Definitely would have helped


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I go away to put a few kids to bed and you've jumped up another 4 pages.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> I go away to put a few kids to bed and you've jumped up another 4 pages.


that's the way we roll


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to do Easter baskets. Be back in a Lil while


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I go away to put a few kids to bed and you've jumped up another 4 pages.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I go away to put a few kids to bed and you've jumped up another 4 pages.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I go away to put a few kids to bed and you've jumped up another 4 pages.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think they are going to be transitioning the PE to CBT too at some point.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I go away to put a few kids to bed and you've jumped up another 4 pages.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I go away to put a few kids to bed and you've jumped up another 4 pages.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I go away to put a few kids to bed and you've jumped up another 4 pages.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm up all night to get lucky.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I go away to put a few kids to bed and you've jumped up another 4 pages.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm up all night to get lucky.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm up all night to get lucky.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm up all night to get lucky.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I go away to put a few kids to bed and you've jumped up another 4 pages.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm up all night to get lucky.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm up all night to get lucky.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I go away to put a few kids to bed and you've jumped up another 4 pages.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm up all night to get lucky.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I go away to put a few kids to bed and you've jumped up another 4 pages.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm up all night to get lucky.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not saying they killed him. They just worked on him. The way they're working on you.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not saying they killed him. They just worked on him. The way they're working on you.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not saying they killed him. They just worked on him. The way they're working on you.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not saying they killed him. They just worked on him. The way they're working on you.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not saying they killed him. They just worked on him. The way they're working on you.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not saying they killed him. They just worked on him. The way they're working on you.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not saying they killed him. They just worked on him. The way they're working on you.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not saying they killed him. They just worked on him. The way they're working on you.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not saying they killed him. They just worked on him. The way they're working on you.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not saying they killed him. They just worked on him. The way they're working on you.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not saying they killed him. They just worked on him. The way they're working on you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that crazy enough for ya'? Want me to take a shit on the floor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that crazy enough for ya'? Want me to take a shit on the floor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that crazy enough for ya'? Want me to take a shit on the floor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that crazy enough for ya'? Want me to take a shit on the floor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that crazy enough for ya'? Want me to take a shit on the floor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that crazy enough for ya'? Want me to take a shit on the floor?


----------



## matt267 PE

redrum


----------



## matt267 PE

redrum


----------



## akwooly

Dad skillz


----------



## NJmike PE

Baskets done. Back to spamin


----------



## NJmike PE

Baskets done. Back to spamin


----------



## NJmike PE

Baskets done. Back to spamin


----------



## NJmike PE

Baskets done. Back to spamin


----------



## NJmike PE

Baskets done. Back to spamin


----------



## NJmike PE

Baskets done. Back to spamin


----------



## NJmike PE

Baskets done. Back to spamin


----------



## NJmike PE

Baskets done. Back to spamin


----------



## NJmike PE

Where'd they all go?


----------



## akwooly

Shiner bock


----------



## NJmike PE

Where'd they all go?


----------



## NJmike PE

Where'd they all go?


----------



## NJmike PE

Where'd they all go?


----------



## NJmike PE

Just me and wooly


----------



## NJmike PE

Just me and wooly


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Calm down


----------



## NJmike PE

Still drinkin post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm with Brigade


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm here to help


----------



## NJmike PE

Still drinkin post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can always count on the Sapper


----------



## Sapper PE LS

How much wood does a woodchuck ch


----------



## NJmike PE

Mr reliable


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Dammit post button messing up my flow


----------



## matt267 PE

I was up all night to get lucky. But instead I'll just be up all night


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Looks like I sniped a top


----------



## matt267 PE

I was up all night to get lucky. But instead I'll just be up all night


----------



## NJmike PE

Pete and repeat went on a boat ride. Pete fell off. Who was left?


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Looks like I sniped a top


That you did


----------



## matt267 PE

I was up all night to get lucky. But instead I'll just be up all night


----------



## matt267 PE

I was up all night to get lucky. But instead I'll just be up all night


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## akwooly

Shiner bock


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## NJmike PE

Pete and repeat went on a boat ride. Pete fell off. Who was left?


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Repeat


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## NJmike PE

Pete and repeat went on a boat ride. Pete fell off. Who was left?


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Repeat


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam it


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## NJmike PE

Pete and repeat went on a boat ride. Pete fell off. Who was left?


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamlly


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

spam counting


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

what does the fox say?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

what does the fox say?


----------



## NJmike PE

Pete and repeat went on a boat ride. Pete fell off. Who was left?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

what does the fox say?


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

what does the fox say?


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

Ring-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding


----------



## matt267 PE

Ring-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

Ring-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding


----------



## matt267 PE

Ring-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Lala


----------



## matt267 PE

Ring-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding


----------



## matt267 PE

Ring-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Looloo


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ring-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Flower power


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Fodder


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Dodder


----------



## NJmike PE

Jell-O shot let down


----------



## matt267 PE

Ring-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding


----------



## NJmike PE

Jell-O shot let down


----------



## matt267 PE

Ring-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding


----------



## NJmike PE

Jell-O shot let down


----------



## matt267 PE

Ring-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding


----------



## NJmike PE

Jell-O shot let down


----------



## NJmike PE

Jell-O shot let down


----------



## matt267 PE

jello shots but hold the jello


----------



## NJmike PE

Jell-O shot let down


----------



## matt267 PE

jello shots but hold the jello


----------



## NJmike PE

Jell-O shot let down


----------



## matt267 PE

jello shots but hold the jello


----------



## NJmike PE

Jell-O shot let down


----------



## matt267 PE

jello shots but hold the jello


----------



## NJmike PE

Jell-O shot let down


----------



## matt267 PE

jello shots but hold the jello


----------



## matt267 PE

jello shots but hold the jello


----------



## matt267 PE

jello shots but hold the jello


----------



## matt267 PE

jello shots but hold the jello


----------



## matt267 PE

jello shots but hold the jello


----------



## matt267 PE

jello shots but hold the jello


----------



## matt267 PE

jello shots but hold the jello


----------



## matt267 PE

jello shots but hold the jello


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bot


----------



## matt267 PE

jello shots but hold the jello

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bot


----------



## matt267 PE

jello shots but hold the jello


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bot


----------



## matt267 PE

jello shots but hold the jello


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bot


----------



## matt267 PE

jello shots but hold the jello


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bot


----------



## akwooly

Sun'z out gunz out


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

jello shots but hold the jello


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

and yoga pants.


----------



## akwooly

NY steak


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

and yoga pants.


----------



## matt267 PE

and yoga pants.


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

and yoga pants.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam talk


----------



## matt267 PE

spam to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam talk


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam talk


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam talk


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam talk


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam talk


----------



## matt267 PE

spam to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam talk


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam talk


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Smog


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam talk


----------



## matt267 PE

spam to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam talk


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam talk


----------



## matt267 PE

spam to spam


----------



## akwooly

First confirmed mosquito kill of the year.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam talk


----------



## matt267 PE

smog = ozone alert day


----------



## matt267 PE

smog = ozone alert day


----------



## matt267 PE

smog = ozone alert day


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn skeeters


----------



## matt267 PE

smog = ozone alert day


----------



## matt267 PE

smog = ozone alert day


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam talk


----------



## matt267 PE

smog = ozone alert day


----------



## matt267 PE

smog = ozone alert day


----------



## matt267 PE

smog = ozone alert day


----------



## matt267 PE

smog = ozone alert day


----------



## matt267 PE

smog = ozone alert day


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin up the ladder


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin up the ladder


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin up the ladder


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin up the ladder


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin up the ladder


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin up the ladder


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin up the ladder


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin up the ladder


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin up the ladder


----------



## matt267 PE

it's been a long week. I'm turning in early tonight.

Have fun guys. Bring her to 15k.

see you in the AM


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin up the ladder


----------



## NJmike PE

Movin up the ladder


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna do my best


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna do my best


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna do my best


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna do my best


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna do my best


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna do my best


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna do my best


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna do my best


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna do my best


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna do my best


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna do my best


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna do my best


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm giving her all she's got captain


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm giving her all she's got captain


----------



## NJmike PE

Less than 200 for 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

600 for 15k in the thread


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm giving her all she's got captain


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm giving her all she's got captain


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm giving her all she's got captain


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm giving her all she's got captain


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm giving her all she's got captain


----------



## akwooly

Beer!


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm giving her all she's got captain


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm giving her all she's got captain


----------



## akwooly

Beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting like a mad amn


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting like a mad man


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting like a mad man


----------



## akwooly

Not worried about carbs tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting like a mad man


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting like a mad man


----------



## NJmike PE

Carbs are evil


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting like a mad man


----------



## akwooly

I am all that is man


----------



## akwooly

Beer


----------



## akwooly

Wish I had energy like our puppy


----------



## NJmike PE

Awesome. National Lampoons Vacation is on on INC. uncensored


----------



## akwooly

Sunshine


----------



## NJmike PE

Awesome. National Lampoons Vacation is on on INC. uncensored


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Hilarious


----------



## akwooly

Tshirt weather!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

60s tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## akwooly

I need to cut some trees down


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Do that here and ppl have a shit fit


----------



## akwooly

Supposed to be mid 50s here!


----------



## akwooly

I bet!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Charcoal&gt;gas


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## akwooly

Burning meat


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta keep posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Running out of steam


----------



## NJmike PE

Running out of steam


----------



## NJmike PE

Running out of steam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

15k


----------



## NJmike PE

The old Miss. The Old Man. Deeeeep Riiiiiiver


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

110 more and then I'm done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey, yellowbelly


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey, tender foot. Move your chicken wings


----------



## NJmike PE

Are you happy now Clark? She's deaf.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok. Screw this. I'm done.


----------



## Iheartyou

no idea about the game but it was for the founder RIP


----------



## akwooly

Mikey don't quit now


----------



## NJmike PE

Just post


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm falling asleep while posting


----------



## akwooly

Then you need to get real drunk


----------



## NJmike PE

Lol.


----------



## akwooly

Ugh dishes. Can't wait till my kids are older


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## akwooly

Eagle post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Ppst


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## akwooly

Golden post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## akwooly

Prost!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Posted


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Mpre


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Poster


----------



## akwooly

Moar


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Posited


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Morse


----------



## akwooly

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Once core


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Ice cream


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## akwooly

Moat post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Ppst


----------



## akwooly

Eggs


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

X


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Q


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

J


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

M


----------



## akwooly

Marks the spot


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Y


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

H


----------



## akwooly

Alpha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

G


----------



## akwooly

Bravo


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

M


----------



## akwooly

Charlie


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Drug


----------



## akwooly

Delta


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

January


----------



## akwooly

Echo


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Most


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Alpha


----------



## akwooly

Fox


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Gamma


----------



## akwooly

Golf


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Foxtrot


----------



## akwooly

Hotel


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Zeta


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Xray


----------



## akwooly

India


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Pi


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Waco


----------



## akwooly

Juliet


----------



## akwooly

Kilo


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Querty


----------



## akwooly

Lima


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Yummy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Eta


----------



## akwooly

Mike


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Beta


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Meta


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Ultimate


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Week


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

S


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

J


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Manly


----------



## akwooly

November


----------



## akwooly

Oscar


----------



## akwooly

Pap


----------



## akwooly

Papa


----------



## akwooly

Lima


----------



## akwooly

Quebec


----------



## akwooly

Romeo


----------



## akwooly

Sierra


----------



## akwooly

Tango


----------



## akwooly

Uniform


----------



## akwooly

Victor


----------



## akwooly

Whiskey


----------



## akwooly

Xray


----------



## akwooly

Yankee


----------



## akwooly

Zulu


----------



## knight1fox3

hye mike


----------



## knight1fox3

lmao

who the i have videos here man


----------



## knight1fox3

noobs


----------



## knight1fox3

i need 3 more beers....


----------



## knight1fox3

and jason bourne


----------



## knight1fox3

where's NJ?

lajdlkfjalsfjdlajdsf;lkjasd;fkljas;fjdl;ksdjflk;sjdf;lkjas;ljadsl;kdsjf


----------



## knight1fox3

i wannted to see wha'td u do

and u didn't disappoint


----------



## knight1fox3

don't talk like them....UR NOT


----------



## knight1fox3

IT'S A BAD JOKE


----------



## knight1fox3

this is what happens when an unstoppable force, meet an immovable object


----------



## akwooly

You can't like your own post


----------



## akwooly

Mikey went bed.


----------



## akwooly

Some scotch.


----------



## akwooly

Actually three fingers


----------



## knight1fox3

lame


----------



## knight1fox3

We got this aK....


----------



## knight1fox3

what will u do w/o freeedome?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think kfox is drunk


----------



## akwooly

Will I get a chance to kill Englishmen.


----------



## akwooly

I concur sap


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Good friends, good beer, good night!


----------



## blybrook PE

Fairbanks is great


----------



## blybrook PE

Already made the first of several dump runs and nearly have the trailer dug out. Time fer rnr


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

6AM is sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

6AM is sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

6AM is sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

6AM is sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

6AM is sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

6AM is sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

pup should be coming home today.


----------



## matt267 PE

6AM is sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

6AM is sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

6AM is sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

6AM is sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

6AM is sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

6AM is sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

6AM is sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

6AM is sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

6AM is sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

6AM is sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

6AM is sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

6AM is sleeping in


----------



## matt267 PE

gonna get the lawn mower going today


----------



## matt267 PE

it need oil change


----------



## matt267 PE

new air filter


----------



## matt267 PE

new spark plug


----------



## matt267 PE

carb cleaner


----------



## matt267 PE

fuel stabilizer


----------



## matt267 PE

my lawn mower HATES ethanol


----------



## matt267 PE

my lawn mower HATES ethanol


----------



## matt267 PE

my lawn mower HATES ethanol


----------



## matt267 PE

my lawn mower HATES ethanol


----------



## matt267 PE

my lawn mower HATES ethanol


----------



## matt267 PE

my lawn mower HATES ethanol


----------



## matt267 PE

my lawn mower HATES ethanol


----------



## matt267 PE

my lawn mower HATES ethanol


----------



## matt267 PE

my lawn mower HATES ethanol


----------



## matt267 PE

my lawn mower HATES ethanol


----------



## matt267 PE

my lawn mower HATES ethanol


----------



## matt267 PE

my lawn mower HATES ethanol


----------



## matt267 PE

my lawn mower HATES ethanol


----------



## matt267 PE

my lawn mower HATES ethanol


----------



## matt267 PE

my lawn mower HATES ethanol


----------



## matt267 PE

my lawn mower HATES ethanol


----------



## matt267 PE

Ethanol is alcohol. People should drink alcohol not burn it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ethanol is alcohol. People should drink alcohol not burn it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ethanol is alcohol. People should drink alcohol not burn it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ethanol is alcohol. People should drink alcohol not burn it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ethanol is alcohol. People should drink alcohol not burn it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ethanol is alcohol. People should drink alcohol not burn it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ethanol is alcohol. People should drink alcohol not burn it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ethanol is alcohol. People should drink alcohol not burn it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ethanol is alcohol. People should drink alcohol not burn it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ethanol is alcohol. People should drink alcohol not burn it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ethanol is alcohol. People should drink alcohol not burn it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ethanol is alcohol. People should drink alcohol not burn it.


----------



## matt267 PE

dribble dribble dribble


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey Mike, are you there?


----------



## matt267 PE

I see you in the "reading this topic" list


----------



## matt267 PE

dribble dribble dribble


----------



## matt267 PE

dribble dribble dribble


----------



## matt267 PE

dribble dribble dribble


----------



## matt267 PE

dribble dribble dribble


----------



## matt267 PE

dribble dribble dribble


----------



## matt267 PE

dribble dribble dribble


----------



## matt267 PE

dribble dribble dribble


----------



## matt267 PE

dribble dribble dribble


----------



## matt267 PE

dribble dribble dribble


----------



## matt267 PE

dribble dribble dribble


----------



## matt267 PE

dribble dribble dribble


----------



## matt267 PE

dribble dribble dribble


----------



## matt267 PE

dribble dribble dribble


----------



## matt267 PE

dribble dribble dribble


----------



## matt267 PE

dribble dribble dribble


----------



## matt267 PE

dribble dribble dribble


----------



## matt267 PE

dribble dribble dribble


----------



## matt267 PE

dribble dribble dribble


----------



## matt267 PE

let's build somthing


----------



## matt267 PE

let's build somthing


----------



## matt267 PE

let's build somthing


----------



## matt267 PE

let's build somthing


----------



## matt267 PE

let's build somthing


----------



## matt267 PE

let's build somthing


----------



## matt267 PE

let's build somthing


----------



## matt267 PE

let's build somthing


----------



## matt267 PE

let's build a target for the mechanical engineers


----------



## matt267 PE

let's build a target for the mechanical engineers


----------



## matt267 PE

let's build a target for the mechanical engineers


----------



## matt267 PE

let's build a target for the mechanical engineers


----------



## matt267 PE

mechanical engineers build weapons

civil engineers build targets

environmental engineers clean up everyones mess.


----------



## matt267 PE

mechanical engineers build weapons

civil engineers build targets

environmental engineers clean up everyones mess.


----------



## matt267 PE

mechanical engineers build weapons

civil engineers build targets

environmental engineers clean up everyones mess.


----------



## NJmike PE

Its too early for this shit


----------



## matt267 PE

mechanical engineers build weapons

civil engineers build targets

environmental engineers clean up everyones mess.


----------



## NJmike PE

And hug trees


----------



## NJmike PE

Its too early for this shit


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Its too early for this shit


It's never too early. besides, I slept in to 6AM.


----------



## NJmike PE

Its too early for this shit


----------



## NJmike PE

I literally just woke up


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> And hug trees


don't be haten on the trees.


----------



## NJmike PE

Its too early for this shit


----------



## NJmike PE

Its too early for this shit


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I literally just woke up


see, you slept in too. what are you crying about?


----------



## NJmike PE

Trees are always in the way


----------



## matt267 PE

So the kids must all be asleep too?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Trees are always in the way


they were there first.


----------



## NJmike PE

My head is still spinning


----------



## NJmike PE

But they won't be when I pave


----------



## NJmike PE

Its too early for this shit


----------



## NJmike PE

Its too early for this shit


----------



## NJmike PE

Its too early for this shit


----------



## NJmike PE

Its too early for this shit


----------



## NJmike PE

Its too early for this shit


----------



## NJmike PE

Its too early for this shit


----------



## NJmike PE

Its too early for this shit


----------



## NJmike PE

Its too early for this shit


----------



## NJmike PE

Its too early for this shit


----------



## matt267 PE

I have some trees in my neighbors year along the back fence. I used to like them until one fell into my yard and damaged my grill during Hurricane Irene.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> My head is still spinning


were you in the drunk tank with fox?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's coffee time.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's coffee time.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's coffee time.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's coffee time.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's coffee time.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's coffee time.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's coffee time.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's coffee time.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's coffee time.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's coffee time.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's coffee time.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's coffee time.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's coffee time.


----------



## matt267 PE

pup comes home today


----------



## matt267 PE

pup comes home today


----------



## matt267 PE

pup comes home today


----------



## matt267 PE

pup comes home today


----------



## matt267 PE

pup comes home today


----------



## matt267 PE

pup comes home today


----------



## matt267 PE

pup comes home today


----------



## matt267 PE

pup comes home today


----------



## matt267 PE

not sure daughter will react


----------



## matt267 PE

not sure daughter will react


----------



## matt267 PE

not sure how daughter will react


----------



## matt267 PE

not sure how daughter will react


----------



## matt267 PE

not sure how daughter will react


----------



## matt267 PE

not sure how daughter will react


----------



## matt267 PE

not sure how daughter will react


----------



## matt267 PE

not sure how daughter will react


----------



## matt267 PE

not sure how daughter will react


----------



## matt267 PE

not sure how daughter will react


----------



## matt267 PE

15k won't happen by itself


----------



## matt267 PE

15k won't happen by itself


----------



## matt267 PE

15k won't happen by itself


----------



## matt267 PE

15k won't happen by itself


----------



## matt267 PE

15k won't happen by itself


----------



## matt267 PE

15k won't happen by itself


----------



## matt267 PE

15k won't happen by itself


----------



## matt267 PE

15k won't happen by itself


----------



## matt267 PE

15k won't happen by itself


----------



## matt267 PE

15k won't happen by itself


----------



## matt267 PE

15k won't happen by itself


----------



## matt267 PE

15k won't happen by itself


----------



## matt267 PE

does anybody read all these


----------



## matt267 PE

15k won't happen by itself


----------



## matt267 PE

15k won't happen by itself


----------



## matt267 PE

15k won't happen by itself


----------



## matt267 PE

15k won't happen by itself


----------



## matt267 PE

295 pages of crap


----------



## matt267 PE

297 pages of crap


----------



## matt267 PE

297 pages of crap


----------



## matt267 PE

297 pages of crap


----------



## matt267 PE

297 pages of crap


----------



## matt267 PE

297 pages of crap


----------



## matt267 PE

297 pages of crap


----------



## matt267 PE

297 pages of crap


----------



## matt267 PE

297 pages of crap


----------



## matt267 PE

I mean 297 pages of high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I mean 297 pages of high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I mean 297 pages of high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I mean 297 pages of high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I mean 297 pages of high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I mean 297 pages of high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I mean 297 pages of high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I mean 297 pages of high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I mean 297 pages of high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I mean 297 pages of high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I mean 297 pages of high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I mean 297 pages of high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I mean 297 pages of high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I mean 297 pages of high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I mean 297 pages of high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I mean 297 pages of high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I mean 297 pages of high quality spam

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I mean 297 pages of high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

it's time for crab grass prevented


----------



## matt267 PE

and lime


----------



## matt267 PE

and lime


----------



## matt267 PE

and lime


----------



## matt267 PE

and lime


----------



## matt267 PE

and lime


----------



## matt267 PE

and lime


----------



## matt267 PE

and lime


----------



## matt267 PE

and lime


----------



## matt267 PE

and lime


----------



## matt267 PE

and lime


----------



## matt267 PE

and lime


----------



## matt267 PE

and lime


----------



## matt267 PE

and lime


----------



## NJmike PE

Kids are up. I'm out


----------



## matt267 PE

and lime


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Kids are up. I'm out


peace out


----------



## matt267 PE

and lime

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

one more


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh look, it's 0730 we're watching Frozen


----------



## NJmike PE

Do you want to build a snowman?


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter love that movie.


----------



## NJmike PE

It keeps my kids quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> It keeps my kids quiet


nothing wrong with that, especially when duct tape will get you arrested.


----------



## csb

Good morning post


----------



## csb

Morning


----------



## frazil

Almost to 15k! You guys are spammarific!


----------



## csb

Wood


----------



## frazil

Sprolific


----------



## frazil

Spamolific


----------



## frazil

Going for a run


----------



## frazil

Going for a run


----------



## frazil

Going for a run


----------



## frazil

As soon as my ride gets here


----------



## frazil

As soon as my ride gets here


----------



## frazil

As soon as my ride gets here


----------



## Flyer_PE

Time


----------



## Flyer_PE

to


----------



## Flyer_PE

add


----------



## Flyer_PE

a


----------



## Flyer_PE

few


----------



## Flyer_PE

to


----------



## Flyer_PE

the


----------



## matt267 PE

good morning all


----------



## Flyer_PE

post


----------



## matt267 PE

good morning all


----------



## Flyer_PE

count.


----------



## matt267 PE

good morning all


----------



## matt267 PE

good morning all


----------



## matt267 PE

good morning all


----------



## Flyer_PE

Morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

good morning all


----------



## matt267 PE

it's been quite in here


----------



## matt267 PE

it's been quite in here


----------



## matt267 PE

it's been quite in here


----------



## matt267 PE

it's been quite in here


----------



## matt267 PE

it's been quite in here


----------



## Flyer_PE

Saturday morning. Time to balance the checkbook.


----------



## matt267 PE

it's been quite in here


----------



## matt267 PE

it's been quite in here


----------



## matt267 PE

it's been quite in here


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## Flyer_PE

This is going to be a long day.


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll have to do something useful today too


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll have to do something useful today too


----------



## frazil

Why?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll have to do something useful today too


----------



## Flyer_PE

Started with walking the dog at 6am.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Why?


That's what I said.


----------



## frazil

I hope it's nice put


----------



## matt267 PE

Flyer_PE said:


> Started with walking the dog at 6am.


That's a start.


----------



## frazil

Out


----------



## Flyer_PE

Got a new home for the plane. Time to start getting crap out of the old hangar.


----------



## frazil

I'm going to clean out the garden


----------



## Flyer_PE

Will end with a midnight Easter service.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll have to do something useful today too


----------



## frazil

Rides here! Later


----------



## Flyer_PE

The good news is that we skip the 10am Sunday service when we do that.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Have a good run.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a little bit of everything on the plate for today.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Rides here! Later


see ya


----------



## matt267 PE

yard work


----------



## matt267 PE

house work


----------



## matt267 PE

service the lawn mower


----------



## matt267 PE

run the trimmer


----------



## matt267 PE

do the laundry


----------



## matt267 PE

vacuum


----------



## matt267 PE

drink


----------



## matt267 PE

etc...


----------



## matt267 PE

pick up the dog from the vet.


----------



## matt267 PE

tend to his needs


----------



## matt267 PE

I need to eat breakfast


----------



## matt267 PE

I need to eat breakfast


----------



## matt267 PE

I need to eat breakfast


----------



## matt267 PE

I need to eat breakfast


----------



## matt267 PE

I need to eat breakfast


----------



## matt267 PE

I need to eat breakfast


----------



## matt267 PE

I need to eat breakfast


----------



## matt267 PE

I need to eat breakfast


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll see this through to 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll see this through to 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll see this through to 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll see this through to 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll see this through to 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll see this through to 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll see this through to 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll see this through to 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll see this through to 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll see this through to 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll see this through to 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll see this through to 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll see this through to 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll see this through to 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll see this through to 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll see this through to 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll see this through to 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll see this through to 15k +1

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice job everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

Going out to finally take down the Christmas lights


----------



## NJmike PE

Then going to the bank to add Mrs NJ to my checking account after almost 10 years of marriage


----------



## NJmike PE

Had to make sure she was a keeper


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Had to make sure she was a keeper


hopefully she doesn't clean you out on Monday.


----------



## NJmike PE

Eh, not much to clean out.


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter is running laps around the kitchen table.


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter is running laps around the kitchen table.


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter is running laps around the kitchen table.


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter is running laps around the kitchen table.


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter is running laps around the kitchen table.


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter is running laps around the kitchen table.


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter is running laps around the kitchen table.


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter is running laps around the kitchen table.


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter is running laps around the kitchen table.


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter is running laps around the kitchen table.


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter is running laps around the kitchen table.


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter is running laps around the kitchen table.


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter is running laps around the kitchen table.


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter is running laps around the kitchen table.


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter is running laps around the kitchen table.


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter is running laps around the kitchen table.


----------



## Master slacker

Quick in


----------



## matt267 PE

Quick out


----------



## NJmike PE

Christmas lights down and put into a ball for next year, bank, food shopping then Easter festivities at the in-laws. I'm going to need my flask today


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## NJmike PE

You're Abe Froman? You're the sausage king of Chicago?


----------



## maryannette

UnbelievablE!


----------



## matt267 PE

padding the numbers


----------



## matt267 PE

cooking the books


----------



## matt267 PE

padding the numbers


----------



## matt267 PE

cooking the books


----------



## matt267 PE

padding the numbers


----------



## matt267 PE

cooking the books

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

padding the numbers


----------



## matt267 PE

cooking the books


----------



## matt267 PE

who are these guests


----------



## matt267 PE

who are these guests


----------



## matt267 PE

who are these guests


----------



## matt267 PE

who are these guests


----------



## matt267 PE

who are these guests


----------



## matt267 PE

who are these guests


----------



## matt267 PE

who are these guests


----------



## matt267 PE

who are these guests


----------



## matt267 PE

who are these guests


----------



## akwooly

Fly by spamming


----------



## akwooly

Should have been spamming but now kids are awake.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## NJmike PE

One more to keep it moving


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Saturday


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results not in yet


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

A


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

A


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Q


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

G


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

V


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

W


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

R


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

D


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

P


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

N


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

C


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

?


----------



## frazil

Pre-nap post


----------



## matt267 PE

yard work spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yard work spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yard work spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yard work spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yard work spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## akwooly

Car wash


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## frazil

Still haven't napped


----------



## frazil

Starting to get a second wind, maybe I'll work in the garden


----------



## frazil

Or nap...


----------



## matt267 PE

got the lawn mower oil changed


----------



## matt267 PE

new spark plug


----------



## matt267 PE

new air filter


----------



## matt267 PE

carb cleaner


----------



## matt267 PE

started on the second pull.


----------



## matt267 PE

the lawn mower is all set for my wife to mow the lawn.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Busy day


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Busy is good


----------



## NJmike PE

Brush fire about a mile from my house


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Easter


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Is


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Coming


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

***


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

D


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

B


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

A


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Posted


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Tomorrow


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post it


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

K


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

1k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

1000


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It's Saturday...new opportunity for makin Jell-O shots!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

J


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

E


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

L


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

L


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

O


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Hey Smott!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Here comes peter cottontail..


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Jello


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Jello


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Jello


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hey! Just you here?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Jello


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I pop in and out all day


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Mold


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Just a few posts here and there


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Btw results are not in yet


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Saturday...before Easter....ghost town on EB


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Jello


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Yup


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lol....results.... I don't need no stinkin results


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm on my phone....Mobil view....what's the count?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hopping down the bunny trail


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hippity Hoppity Easter's on its waaayyyyy


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Just a postin


----------



## NJmike PE

One more to move it along


----------



## NJmike PE

50 to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to 14k


----------



## Master slacker

Quick in


----------



## Master slacker

I need to stop snacking so much


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

1k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Kkkkk


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

One more


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## maryannette

Y'all blew this one up last night, didn't you?


----------



## NJmike PE

And...................................... 14k!


----------



## frazil

:appl:


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> And...................................... 14k!


Congrats


----------



## maryannette

That's awesome!


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow. I can only dream of 14k quality posts.


----------



## csb

Ran six this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

csb said:


> Ran six this morning


Are you training for a race? Or running just for exercise?


----------



## NJmike PE

Dying eggs with the kiddos. What a disaster. I need beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Dying eggs with the kiddos. What a disaster. I need beer.


Take pictures! Those memories are priceless.

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Easter Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

The


----------



## matt267 PE

butterfly


----------



## matt267 PE

garden


----------



## matt267 PE

that


----------



## matt267 PE

my


----------



## matt267 PE

daughter


----------



## matt267 PE

and


----------



## matt267 PE

I planted


----------



## matt267 PE

is


----------



## matt267 PE

starting


----------



## matt267 PE

to


----------



## matt267 PE

grow.


----------



## matt267 PE

.- .-. . / - .... . .-. / .... .- -- ... / .... . .-. .


----------



## matt267 PE

My pup came home today.


----------



## matt267 PE

He's doing well.


----------



## matt267 PE

he seems tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

He's also a little uncomfortable.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will this go to 16k tonight?


----------



## matt267 PE

useless stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

useless stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

useless stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

useless stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

useless stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

useless stuff

:bananalama:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wow 14k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lots of useless stuff


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Useless


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bump


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Good for posting...that's all folks


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

- poke-


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm plum worn out


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

"A bit of a fixer upper"


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm plum worn out


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm plum worn out


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm plum worn out


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm plum worn out


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm plum worn out


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm plum worn out


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm plum worn out


----------



## NJmike PE

Kicking back and drinking a beer. Long day


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm plum worn out


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm plum worn out


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm plum worn out


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm plum worn out


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm plum worn out


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm plum worn out


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm plum worn out


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm plum worn out


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## frazil

Hey doods


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm a tarred puppy


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm a tarred puppy


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## frazil

I was going to stay up and try to see the Easter bunny but I don't think I'll make it


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hi fraz, Mary, smot, and mike


----------



## frazil

What number are we at?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm a tarred puppy


----------



## maryannette

I saw the Easter Bunny!


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey sap


----------



## frazil

Orly?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm a tarred puppy


----------



## maryannette

Hi, Sap.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Tired pronounced in redneck


----------



## maryannette

I did.


----------



## NJmike PE

Kicking back and drinking a beer. Long day.


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

= tarred


----------



## maryannette

Y'all taard, Sap?


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## frazil

Where's that beer from?


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## maryannette

Doing my part for 16K.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why is that dog man wearing tighty whiteys?


----------



## NJmike PE

Long day


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm plum tuckered out mary


----------



## maryannette

The Easter Bunny was at Walmart last weekend.


----------



## NJmike PE

Good question


----------



## frazil

I hope I get a chocolate bunny


----------



## maryannette

What got you so tired?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Great friends from Richmond in town, they are awesome, but five kids is a handful even for four adults.


----------



## frazil

Easter bunnies of Walmart


----------



## maryannette

I think I'll get another Reese's egg.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Dammit, I want a Choco bunny now


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One kid sound asleep


----------



## frazil

When is spring going to get here anyway?


----------



## maryannette

That's a good tired. I hope it was a good visit.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh it's a wonderful visit. They are here tomorrow too.


----------



## matt267 PE

most not forget to hide eggs


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

most not forget to hide eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

We had an Easter egg hunt at the in-laws. Kids ate Way too much sugar. What a shit show


----------



## matt267 PE

most not forget to hide eggs


----------



## frazil

Choco bunny post


----------



## matt267 PE

most not forget to hide eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

most not forget to hide eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

most not forget to hide eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

most not forget to hide eggs


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> most not forget to hide eggs


I'm trying to figure out if I could somehow do it now while they're awake.


----------



## matt267 PE

most not forget to hide eggs


----------



## frazil

I'm ready for sleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Good luck


----------



## NJmike PE

Same here


----------



## frazil

Choco bunny post


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> most not forget to hide eggs
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I could somehow do it now while they're awake.
Click to expand...

Oh now that's a challenge.


----------



## frazil

Choco bunny post


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter planted jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

I am SOOOOO tired of cold, rain, wind. I want warm and sunny.


----------



## frazil

Choco bunny post


----------



## NJmike PE

Thought about hiding them outside.


----------



## matt267 PE

amazingly they grew into lollipops.


----------



## frazil

maryannette said:


> I am SOOOOO tired of cold, rain, wind. I want warm and sunny.


Me too!!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The sappers already did Easter egg hunt. We've never pretended the bunny was real and came on Easter eve.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sunny and 60s here in NJ


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> amazingly they grew into lollipops.


Where did you get these jelly beans? Trade in the cow?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Thought about hiding them outside.


will it be too cold in the morning for the little ones?


----------



## maryannette

I would love to see a jelly bean tree.


----------



## frazil

The whole Easter bunny story makes no sense


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## frazil

Choco bunny post


----------



## frazil

Choco bunny post


----------



## frazil

Choco bunny post


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> amazingly they grew into lollipops.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get these jelly beans? Trade in the cow?
Click to expand...

Hell yeah. I'm lookin' to steal me a gold egg layn' goose.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> The whole Easter bunny story makes no sense


agreed.


----------



## frazil

Good luck!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought about hiding them outside.
> 
> 
> 
> will it be too cold in the morning for the little ones?
Click to expand...

That was the deciding factor


----------



## maryannette

Jelly beans - I like black ones.


----------



## frazil

Choco bunny post


----------



## frazil

Choco bunny post


----------



## matt267 PE

most not forget to hide eggs with spam


----------



## frazil

Choco bunny post


----------



## frazil

Magic jelly beans


----------



## frazil

Magic jelly beans


----------



## frazil

Magic jelly beans


----------



## frazil

Magic jelly beans


----------



## matt267 PE

it's going to be 37F in the AM here in RI.


----------



## frazil

Magic jelly beans


----------



## maryannette

How about the Easter Beagle?


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> it's going to be 37F in the AM here in RI.


 . Wonder what that means for vt?


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey, tomorrow in 4/20. I wounder if Colorado is having stoners parade?


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's going to be 37F in the AM here in RI.
> 
> 
> 
> . Wonder what that means for vt?
Click to expand...

likely a foot of snow.


----------



## frazil

maryannette said:


> How about the Easter Beagle?


Never heard of it


----------



## matt267 PE

CO joined the 4:20 club


----------



## matt267 PE

CO joined the 4:20 club


----------



## frazil

Peep peep


----------



## matt267 PE

CO joined the 4:20 club


----------



## frazil

Peep peep


----------



## matt267 PE

CO joined the 4:20 club


----------



## matt267 PE

CO joined the 4:20 club


----------



## frazil

Peep peep


----------



## matt267 PE

CO joined the 4:20 club


----------



## matt267 PE

CO joined the 4:20 club


----------



## matt267 PE

CO joined the 4:20 club


----------



## frazil

Peep peep


----------



## frazil

Peep peep


----------



## maryannette

Charlie Brown Easter show.


----------



## matt267 PE

CO joined the 4:20 club


----------



## frazil

Peep peep


----------



## matt267 PE

CO joined the 4:20 club


----------



## frazil

I like black jelly beans too. I live licorice


----------



## matt267 PE

CO joined the 4:20 club


----------



## frazil

*love


----------



## maryannette

I love marshmallow peeps.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> I like black jelly beans too. I live licorice


I like them all!!


----------



## frazil

Who came up with the silly Easter bunny?


----------



## matt267 PE

I also need to leave a half eaten carrot on the table.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Who came up with the silly Easter bunny?


Pagans?


----------



## maryannette

I love candy. But, I am trying to change my eating habits.


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Who came up with the silly Easter bunny?


Santa Claus


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

wait, rabbits don't even lay eggs. WTF are we doing?


----------



## frazil

maryannette said:


> I love candy. But, I am trying to change my eating habits.


Me too.


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> wait, rabbits don't even lay eggs. WTF are we doing?


Exactly. It all seems perfectly normal until you try to explain it to kids.


----------



## matt267 PE

I also need to leave a half eaten carrot on the table.


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam filled Easter eggs.


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam filled Easter eggs.


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam filled Easter eggs.


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> spam filled Easter eggs.


Now that's what I'm talking bout


----------



## matt267 PE

spam filled Easter eggs.


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam filled Easter eggs.


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam filled Easter eggs.


----------



## frazil

Kids: So, wait...a bunny sneaks in our house at night and hides candy and leaves a basket of toys?

Me: uh yeah that's the general idea

Kids: I'm cool with that.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam filled Easter eggs.


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam filled Easter eggs.


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## frazil

I do love carrot cake


----------



## knight1fox3

my head hurts


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## frazil

I do love carrot cake


----------



## frazil

I do love carrot cake


----------



## maryannette

I love carrot cake, too.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> my head hurts


Hung over?


----------



## frazil

knight1fox3 said:


> my head hurts


It's all the Easter candy


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## NJmike PE

Carrot cake rocks


----------



## frazil

I do love carrot cake


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## NJmike PE

Carrot cake rocks


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## frazil

I do love carrot cake


----------



## NJmike PE

Carrot cake rocks


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## NJmike PE

Carrot cake rocks


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## NJmike PE

Carrot cake rocks


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## frazil

Thumper


----------



## NJmike PE

Carrot cake rocks


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## frazil

Thumper


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## frazil

Thumper


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## frazil

Thumper


----------



## NJmike PE

Carrot cake rocks


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## frazil

This whole thread is like a bizarre stream of consciousness.


----------



## maryannette

Black jelly beans.


----------



## NJmike PE

Carrot cake rocks


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Kids: So, wait...a bunny sneaks in our house at night and hides candy and leaves a basket of toys?
> 
> Me: uh yeah that's the general idea
> 
> Kids: I'm cool with that.


A few years ago my daughter asked if I had ever seen a giant bunny living around here. I said no. She then asked if the Easter bunny was real then. I said no. She said oh. But, now she thinks a person dressed as a giant bunny (mall style) hides candy filled eggs around the house.

:facepalm:

I was so close too.


----------



## frazil

Thumper


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids: So, wait...a bunny sneaks in our house at night and hides candy and leaves a basket of toys?
> 
> Me: uh yeah that's the general idea
> 
> Kids: I'm cool with that.
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago my daughter asked if I had ever seen a giant bunny living around here. I said no. She then asked if the Easter bunny was real then. I said no. She said oh. But, now she thinks a person dressed as a giant bunny (mall style) hides candy filled eggs around the house.
> :facepalm:
> 
> I was so close too.
Click to expand...

That's creepy!


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> my head hurts


That's because you stopped drinking.


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> This whole thread is like a bizarre stream of consciousness.


Why does that surprise you


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids: So, wait...a bunny sneaks in our house at night and hides candy and leaves a basket of toys?
> 
> Me: uh yeah that's the general idea
> 
> Kids: I'm cool with that.
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago my daughter asked if I had ever seen a giant bunny living around here. I said no. She then asked if the Easter bunny was real then. I said no. She said oh. But, now she thinks a person dressed as a giant bunny (mall style) hides candy filled eggs around the house.
> :facepalm:
> 
> I was so close too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's creepy!
Click to expand...

agreed.


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> This whole thread is like a bizarre stream of consciousness.


:borg:


----------



## frazil

I think my kids totally know (ages 8 &amp; 10), but it think they've made a pact not to say anything so the candy keeps coming.


----------



## frazil

Thumper


----------



## frazil

Thumper


----------



## frazil

Thumper


----------



## maryannette

One time when I was trying to get a tooth from under the pillow and put money in its place, I started thinking of the ridiculousness of it and almost started laughing.


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer...i have some videos for anyone interested.....drunk tank now!


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

knight1fox3 said:


> Beer...i have some videos for anyone interested.....drunk tank now!


Sounds suspicious


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam filled Easter eggs.


----------



## frazil

I'm not falling for it


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## frazil

I'm not falling for it


----------



## frazil

I'm not falling for it


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## frazil

I'm not falling for it


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## frazil

I'm not falling for it


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Beer...i have some videos for anyone interested.....drunk tank now!


Not again....


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## frazil

Peep peep


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## matt267 PE

drunk tank spam


----------



## matt267 PE

drunk tank spam


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## matt267 PE

drunk tank spam


----------



## matt267 PE

drunk tank spam


----------



## matt267 PE

drunk tank spam


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## matt267 PE

drunk tank spam


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## matt267 PE

drunk tank spam


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## maryannette

Bizarre black jelly beans.


----------



## matt267 PE

my teeth hurt


----------



## matt267 PE

my teeth hurt


----------



## matt267 PE

my teeth hurt


----------



## matt267 PE

my teeth hurt


----------



## matt267 PE

my teeth hurt


----------



## maryannette

I need to go do some work for a project we're doing. Later, guys!


----------



## matt267 PE

my teeth hurt


----------



## matt267 PE

see ya


----------



## matt267 PE

hiding eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

hiding eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

hiding eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

hiding eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

hiding eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

hiding eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

hiding eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

hiding eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

hiding eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

hiding eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

hiding eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

hiding eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

hiding eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

hiding eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

I can't believe I have a three legged dog


----------



## matt267 PE

hiding eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

hiding eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

hiding eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of spam spam spam


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beer...i have some videos for anyone interested.....drunk tank now!
> 
> 
> 
> Not again....
Click to expand...

Matt....you will join us.....or die


----------



## knight1fox3

your choice


----------



## matt267 PE

lot of spam spam spam


----------



## knight1fox3

but i warn you not to underestimate my power


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beer...i have some videos for anyone interested.....drunk tank now!
> 
> 
> 
> Not again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Matt....you will join us.....or die
Click to expand...

:blink:


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

EASTER


----------



## matt267 PE

where's the party


----------



## matt267 PE

where's the party


----------



## matt267 PE

where's the party


----------



## matt267 PE

where's the party


----------



## matt267 PE

where's the party


----------



## matt267 PE

where's the party


----------



## matt267 PE

where's the party


----------



## matt267 PE

where's the party


----------



## matt267 PE

where's the party


----------



## matt267 PE

where's the party


----------



## matt267 PE

where's the party


----------



## matt267 PE

fox, where's the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

fox, where's the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

fox, where's the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

fox, where's the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

fox, where's the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

fox, where's the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

fox, where's the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

fox, where's the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

fox, where's the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

fox, where's the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

fox, where's the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

fox, where's the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

fox, where's the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

fox, where's the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

fox, where's the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

fox, where's the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

fox, where's the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

fox, where's the party?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why don't we get drunk and spam? Sung like that country song that is similar, but talks about screwing.


----------



## matt267 PE

fox, where's the party?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why don't we get drunk and spam? Sung like that country song that is similar, but talks about screwing.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why don't we get drunk and spam? Sung like that country song that is similar, but talks about screwing.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why don't we get drunk and spam? Sung like that country song that is similar, but talks about screwing.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why don't we get drunk and spam? Sung like that country song that is similar, but talks about screwing.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why don't we get drunk and spam? Sung like that country song that is similar, but talks about screwing.


----------



## matt267 PE

fox made a promise of booze and videos


----------



## NJmike PE

Drunk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

fox made a promise of booze and videos


----------



## matt267 PE

fox made a promise of booze and videos


----------



## matt267 PE

fox made a promise of booze and videos


----------



## NJmike PE

Fox lies


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NEMO.....glad it's not frozen


----------



## matt267 PE

fox made a promise of booze and videos


----------



## NJmike PE

Drunk spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Drunk spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Drunk spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Drunk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

where are the videos Fox


----------



## matt267 PE

where are the videos Fox


----------



## matt267 PE

where are the videos Fox


----------



## matt267 PE

where are the videos Fox


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

If you build it


----------



## Sapper PE LS

All kids are in bed, most are sleeping or falling asleep.


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## maryannette

He will come.


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## NJmike PE

Drunk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## matt267 PE

Field of empty dreams


----------



## frazil

Crisis, I have none of the fake grass stuff to put in the baskets!


----------



## matt267 PE

where did the fox go?


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Crisis, I have none of the fake grass stuff to put in the baskets!


The kids won't notice.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bueller?... Bueller?... Bueller?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did the fox go?


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have a party


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have a party


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have a party


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have a party


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have a party


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crisis, I have none of the fake grass stuff to put in the baskets!
> 
> 
> 
> The kids won't notice.
Click to expand...

You sure? I was thinking I could rip some real, dead grass from the lawn outside and use that?


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have a party


----------



## NJmike PE

Bueller?... Bueller?... Bueller?


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crisis, I have none of the fake grass stuff to put in the baskets!
> 
> 
> 
> The kids won't notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure? I was thinking I could rip some real, dead grass from the lawn outside and use that?
Click to expand...

That's a good idea.

Do you have a 24hr drug store around?


----------



## matt267 PE

I like the grass from outside idea though. It'll add some realism to the whole thing.

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Hippie


----------



## frazil

There might be some dog poop in it...


----------



## frazil

Maybe I'll try the no-grass-they'll-never-notice approach and if they do blame the long winter for the lack of fake grass


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have a party


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> There might be some dog poop in it...


that's bunny poop!


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Maybe I'll try the no-grass-they'll-never-notice approach and if they do blame the long winter for the lack of fake grass


That's quick thinking.


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have a party


----------



## matt267 PE

cuddling with the pup


----------



## matt267 PE

cuddling with the pup


----------



## matt267 PE

cuddling with the pup and spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

cuddling with the pup and spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

cuddling with the pup and spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

cuddling with the pup and spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

cuddling with the pup and spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

cuddling with the pup and spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

cuddling with the pup and spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

cuddling with the pup and spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

cuddling with the pup and spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

when the lights go down


----------



## matt267 PE

when the lights go down


----------



## matt267 PE

when the lights go down


----------



## matt267 PE

when the lights go down


----------



## matt267 PE

when the lights go down


----------



## matt267 PE

when the lights go down


----------



## matt267 PE

when the lights go down


----------



## matt267 PE

when the lights go down


----------



## matt267 PE

when the lights go down


----------



## matt267 PE

when the lights go down


----------



## matt267 PE

when the lights go down


----------



## matt267 PE

when the lights go down


----------



## NJmike PE

Bueller?... Bueller?... Bueller?


----------



## matt267 PE

when the lights go down


----------



## matt267 PE

when the lights go down


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In my hehh-edd, in my heh-eh-eh-ead, zombie, zombie, zombie eh, ie eh, ie eh.. It's in my hehh-edd, in my he-eh-eh-ead...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In my hehh-edd, in my heh-eh-eh-ead, zombie, zombie, zombie eh, ie eh, ie eh.. It's in my hehh-edd, in my he-eh-eh-ead...


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In my hehh-edd, in my heh-eh-eh-ead, zombie, zombie, zombie eh, ie eh, ie eh.. It's in my hehh-edd, in my he-eh-eh-ead...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In my hehh-edd, in my heh-eh-eh-ead, zombie, zombie, zombie eh, ie eh, ie eh.. It's in my hehh-edd, in my he-eh-eh-ead...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In my hehh-edd, in my heh-eh-eh-ead, zombie, zombie, zombie eh, ie eh, ie eh.. It's in my hehh-edd, in my he-eh-eh-ead...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In my hehh-edd, in my heh-eh-eh-ead, zombie, zombie, zombie eh, ie eh, ie eh.. It's in my hehh-edd, in my he-eh-eh-ead...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In my hehh-edd, in my heh-eh-eh-ead, zombie, zombie, zombie eh, ie eh, ie eh.. It's in my hehh-edd, in my he-eh-eh-ead...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In my hehh-edd, in my heh-eh-eh-ead, zombie, zombie, zombie eh, ie eh, ie eh.. It's in my hehh-edd, in my he-eh-eh-ead...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In my hehh-edd, in my heh-eh-eh-ead, zombie, zombie, zombie eh, ie eh, ie eh.. It's in my hehh-edd, in my he-eh-eh-ead...


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's your brain?


----------



## frazil

Cranberries


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> In my hehh-edd, in my heh-eh-eh-ead, zombie, zombie, zombie eh, ie eh, ie eh.. It's in my hehh-edd, in my he-eh-eh-ead...


rick is that you?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The Devil went down to Georgia. He was lookin' for a soul to steal.

He was in a bind 'cause he was way behind. He was willing to make a deal

When he came across this young man sawin' on a fiddle and playin' it hot.

And the Devil jumped upon a hickory stump and said "Boy, let me tell you what."

"I bet you didn't know it, but I'm a fiddle player, too.

And if you'd care to take a dare I'll make a bet with you.

Now you play a pretty good fiddle, boy, but give the Devil his due.

I'll bet a fiddle of gold against your soul 'cause I think I'm better than you."

The boy said, "My name's Johnny, and it might be a sin,

But I'll take your bet; and you're gonna regret 'cause I'm the best there's ever been."

Johnny, rosin up your bow and play your fiddle hard.

'Cause Hell's broke loose in Georgia and the Devil deals the cards.

And if you win you get this shiny fiddle made of gold,

But if you lose the devil gets your soul.

The Devil opened up his case and he said, "I'll start this show."

And fire flew from his fingertips as he rosined up his bow.

And he pulled the bow across the strings and it made an evil hiss.

And a band of demons joined in and it sounded something like this.

When the Devil finished, Johnny said, "Well, you're pretty good ol' son,

But sit down in that chair right there and let me show you how it's done."

"Fire on the Mountain." Run, boys, run!

The Devil's in the house of the rising sun;

Chicken's in the bread pan picking out dough.

Granny, does your dog bite? No, child, no.

The Devil bowed his head because he knew that he'd been beat.

And he laid that golden fiddle on the ground at Johnny's feet.

Johnny said, "Devil, just come on back if you ever wanna try again,

'Cause I've told you once--you son of a bitch--I'm the best there's ever been."

And he played:

"Fire on the Mountain." Run, boys, run!

The Devil's in the house of the rising sun;

Chicken's in the bread pan picking out dough.

Granny, does your dog bite? No, child, no.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bed time


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> The Devil went down to Georgia. He was lookin' for a soul to steal.
> 
> He was in a bind 'cause he was way behind. He was willing to make a deal
> 
> When he came across this young man sawin' on a fiddle and playin' it hot.
> 
> And the Devil jumped upon a hickory stump and said "Boy, let me tell you what."
> 
> "I bet you didn't know it, but I'm a fiddle player, too.
> 
> And if you'd care to take a dare I'll make a bet with you.
> 
> Now you play a pretty good fiddle, boy, but give the Devil his due.
> 
> I'll bet a fiddle of gold against your soul 'cause I think I'm better than you."
> 
> The boy said, "My name's Johnny, and it might be a sin,
> 
> But I'll take your bet; and you're gonna regret 'cause I'm the best there's ever been."
> 
> Johnny, rosin up your bow and play your fiddle hard.
> 
> 'Cause Hell's broke loose in Georgia and the Devil deals the cards.
> 
> And if you win you get this shiny fiddle made of gold,
> 
> But if you lose the devil gets your soul.
> 
> The Devil opened up his case and he said, "I'll start this show."
> 
> And fire flew from his fingertips as he rosined up his bow.
> 
> And he pulled the bow across the strings and it made an evil hiss.
> 
> And a band of demons joined in and it sounded something like this.
> 
> When the Devil finished, Johnny said, "Well, you're pretty good ol' son,
> 
> But sit down in that chair right there and let me show you how it's done."
> 
> "Fire on the Mountain." Run, boys, run!
> 
> The Devil's in the house of the rising sun;
> 
> Chicken's in the bread pan picking out dough.
> 
> Granny, does your dog bite? No, child, no.
> 
> The Devil bowed his head because he knew that he'd been beat.
> 
> And he laid that golden fiddle on the ground at Johnny's feet.
> 
> Johnny said, "Devil, just come on back if you ever wanna try again,
> 
> 'Cause I've told you once--you son of a bitch--I'm the best there's ever been."
> 
> And he played:
> 
> "Fire on the Mountain." Run, boys, run!
> 
> The Devil's in the house of the rising sun;
> 
> Chicken's in the bread pan picking out dough.
> 
> Granny, does your dog bite? No, child, no.


next time, one word at a time.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bed time


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bed time


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bed time


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bed time


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bed time


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bed time


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bed time


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bed time


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bed time


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No


----------



## NJmike PE

Bueller?... Bueller?... Bueller?


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bed time


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fucking


----------



## NJmike PE

Bueller?... Bueller?... Bueller?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Way


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bueller?... Bueller?... Bueller?


----------



## NJmike PE

Bueller?... Bueller?... Bueller?


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bueller?... Bueller?... Bueller?


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bed time


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost 6k for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost 6k for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost 6k for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost 6k for me


----------



## matt267 PE

almost 6k for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost 6k for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost 6k for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost 6k for me


----------



## matt267 PE

almost 6k for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost 6k for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost 6k for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost 6k for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost 6k for me


----------



## matt267 PE

almost 6k for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost 6k for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost 6k for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

the last 5000 posts makes me feel cheep


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

the last 5000 posts makes me feel cheep


----------



## matt267 PE

the last 5000 posts makes me feel cheep


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

the last 5000 posts makes me feel cheep


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

the last 5000 posts makes me feel cheep


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

the last 5000 posts makes me feel cheep


----------



## NJmike PE

Whore


----------



## matt267 PE

the last 5000 posts makes me feel cheep


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Whore


is that like a hooker?


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Sure, just a cheep one


----------



## matt267 PE

6k+

not as good as 14k though.


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

6k+

not as good as 14k though.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> 6k+
> 
> not as good as 14k though.


dude you to 6k a helluva lot faster than me


----------



## NJmike PE

Hats off to you matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6k+
> 
> not as good as 14k though.
> 
> 
> 
> dude you to 6k a helluva lot faster than me
Click to expand...

I am a cheep whore....


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Exactly


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam whore


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

it's almost there


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## knight1fox3

shots?


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

it's almost there


----------



## NJmike PE

Jell-O


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## knight1fox3

NJ!


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## matt267 PE

there she is


----------



## matt267 PE

6k+1 top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJ!


Yeah buddy!


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving this bitch to 16k


----------



## knight1fox3

i have videos!


----------



## NJmike PE

So are we really aiming for 100k?


----------



## NJmike PE

Your videos are probably about cake


----------



## NJmike PE

Just sayin


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> So are we really aiming for 100k?


why not?

you might end up at 40k +


----------



## NJmike PE

I guess it could happen


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Your videos are probably about cake


i thnk by now, u know me better....good sir

darkness......is coming


----------



## knight1fox3

man i wish we had more trekkies in this forum


----------



## matt267 PE

good night all, don't stay up too late


----------



## knight1fox3

wus


----------



## knight1fox3

j/k.....sort of


----------



## knight1fox3

Jim......


----------



## knight1fox3

Kirk.....


----------



## knight1fox3

who's here with me? dammit...


----------



## knight1fox3

who can i geek out about this stuff with?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Easter!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Waitin on da bunny


----------



## knight1fox3

are you still posting? w/o jello shot?


----------



## knight1fox3

i might ban u


----------



## knight1fox3

now mike is gone.....=(


----------



## knight1fox3

i believe in Jim Kirk


----------



## knight1fox3

where is sap? he actually might geek out about this new info i have....


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> now mike is gone.....=(


I'm back


----------



## NJmike PE

What you got?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while waiting on Fox


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while waiting on Fox


----------



## knight1fox3

i gots the goods


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while waiting on Fox


----------



## knight1fox3

shit


----------



## NJmike PE

Well, you gonna ball all over it or are you gonna open it


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while waiting on Fox


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while waiting on Fox


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while waiting on Fox


----------



## knight1fox3

this will be hard

want u to guess the movie.....but wait......................ok....................................favorite fight scenes........i wanted to create a thread for this, but why not add to the spam for it right?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while waiting on Fox


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while waiting on Fox


----------



## knight1fox3

ready for #1?


----------



## NJmike PE

Definitely


----------



## NJmike PE

Go


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready


----------



## knight1fox3

also, i dare you to do better....

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP6rMWDl7A0


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's the rum?


----------



## NJmike PE

Under siege 2


----------



## knight1fox3

Casey Ryback? he's on this train?


----------



## maryannette

awesome!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Segal is awesome


----------



## knight1fox3

dude, he kicks his asss


----------



## knight1fox3

thanks mary


----------



## NJmike PE

I always liked the first flick better tho


----------



## knight1fox3

the music is so triumphant


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> I always liked the first flick better tho


agreed.....what about hard to kill?


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok. #2


----------



## NJmike PE

That movie was epic


----------



## knight1fox3

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always liked the first flick better tho
> 
> 
> 
> agreed.....what about hard to kill?
Click to expand...

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uau5y_jnVpE


----------



## NJmike PE

He kicks some serious ass in that movie


----------



## knight1fox3

hey NJ

that's for my wife.......F#ck u an die!


----------



## knight1fox3

lmfao


----------



## NJmike PE

Phenomenal


----------



## knight1fox3

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBxAlT4S0CU


----------



## knight1fox3

jet li rocks my face off


----------



## NJmike PE

I never got into jet Li. Don't know why


----------



## knight1fox3

choosing to be, not an engineer, i would go the route of being a gangster triad


----------



## knight1fox3

NJ, remember Mel's younger days, where he just F'd shit up?


----------



## NJmike PE

Lol. I could see that


----------



## knight1fox3

i think i banned smott....lmao


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJ, remember Mel's younger days, where he just F'd shit up?


He was a crazy MF in LW1 where he fought Gary Busey


----------



## knight1fox3

so...i over clocked my CPU a bit much


----------



## NJmike PE

What does that mean


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ, remember Mel's younger days, where he just F'd shit up?
> 
> 
> 
> He was a crazy MF in LW1 where he fought Gary Busey
Click to expand...

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9XSsTnUIMM


----------



## knight1fox3

i'm gonna F#in kill the both of you!

LMAO!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Insane crazy fight


----------



## knight1fox3

what about ur announcement?


----------



## knight1fox3

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr_OpFxCx-A


----------



## NJmike PE

Braveheart is an epic flick


----------



## NJmike PE

What announcement are you referring to


----------



## knight1fox3

fight, u may die

run, u may live


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Braveheart is an epic flick


BOOOOOOM


----------



## NJmike PE

For now


----------



## knight1fox3

the spam announcement good sir....

just one chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

What that I hit 14k?


----------



## NJmike PE

I spammed a lot in this thread


----------



## knight1fox3

ya then u just disappear....


----------



## NJmike PE

Its been a crazy day. I was sneaking on to spot spam as much as possible


----------



## NJmike PE

My bad


----------



## knight1fox3

u ready for more epicness?


----------



## NJmike PE

Go on?


----------



## knight1fox3

are you sure? I go where no man or NJ has gone before...


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do this


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

&lt;still hung over from yesterday's Jell-O shots.....


----------



## NJmike PE

LIAR!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Waiting on kids to go to sleep so da bunny can visit


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ha! And....


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> &lt;still hung over from yesterday's Jell-O shots.....






NJmike PE said:


> LIAR!


all lies! SMOTT i will ban u


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lock me up and throw away the key!


----------



## NJmike PE

Kfox =banhammer 2.0


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ban me....I'll just go play WoW....and you'll have one less to help reach the goal


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Watchin GoT history videos


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> Ban me....I'll just go play WoW....and you'll have one less to help reach the goal


ah ha....a fellow WoW'er....my dwarf will pwn u


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while waiting on Fox


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while waiting on Fox


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> Watchin GoT history videos


nver do that


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while waiting on Fox


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I know who Jon Snow's mom is


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while waiting on Fox


----------



## knight1fox3

bridge to captain NJ


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> I know who Jon Snow's mom is


things that jon snow knows = nothing


----------



## NJmike PE

Come in bridge


----------



## knight1fox3

bridge to captain NJ


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's oz


----------



## knight1fox3

we've engaged the borg


----------



## NJmike PE

Come in bridge


----------



## NJmike PE

:borg:


----------



## knight1fox3

are u ready?


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn the torpedoes. Full speed ahead


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> :borg:


sorry, but this gives me chills....and yes, i will see him at comicon...

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPzJSBHG4pI


----------



## NJmike PE

:waiting:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

~


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> :waiting:


and to geek it out, this was the 1st time u ever saw QUANTUM torpedos


----------



## knight1fox3

Smott.....won't be joining us for dinner......


----------



## knight1fox3

&lt;------annoyed


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I had dinner...don't need another


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tired, sigh


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I think bunny needs help finding my house


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Here comes peter cottontail...


----------



## NJmike PE

Excellent


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> Here comes peter cottontail...


here comes the ban hammer


----------



## knight1fox3

she has no idea


----------



## knight1fox3

neither does her husband


----------



## NJmike PE

What's for dinner


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My daughters had was bitten by neighbors dog...she's not sleeping well


----------



## NJmike PE

:rotflmao:


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## NJmike PE

:banhammer:


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No husband.... Wrong!


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Dang elusive bunny, won't come with kids up!


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> No husband.... Wrong!


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam burger at midnight


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## knight1fox3

NJ still here?

LJ?


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'm here for a bit


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

????....I'm in a lesbian relationship, dude


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## knight1fox3

no husband hmy:


----------



## NJmike PE

:17: :bann:


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> ????....I'm in a lesbian relationship, dude


where are the jello shots?


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wonder what I'd look like with pink hair


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## Lumber Jim

A ring a ding

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## knight1fox3

NJ, ever watch band of brothers?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

At tha sto!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJ, ever watch band of brothers?


Are you kidding me?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> Wonder what I'd look like with pink hair


i wonder what you would like if you actually had jello shots...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ, ever watch band of brothers?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?
Click to expand...

have i insulted u?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ, ever watch band of brothers?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have i insulted u?
Click to expand...

No bro. I own the box set


----------



## Lumber Jim

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ, ever watch band of brothers?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have i insulted u?
Click to expand...

No he's from NJ


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ, ever watch band of brothers?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have i insulted u?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No bro. I own the box set
Click to expand...

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6da9U6Xjd8

my fav scene EVER


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Jello_Shot_Buffet.JPG


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

Best mini series ever


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

I KNOW proj managers like that....worthless


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Probably like I looked in college..but 10-12 years older


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Jello_Shot_Buffet.JPG


lies.....plus i checked the IP.....doesn't match urs.....fail


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ, ever watch band of brothers?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have i insulted u?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No bro. I own the box set
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6da9U6Xjd8
> my fav scene EVER
Click to expand...

Dude was a tool


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Woohoo....SPAM!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

knight1fox3 said:


> SMott said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Jello_Shot_Buffet.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> lies.....plus i checked the IP.....doesn't match urs.....fail
Click to expand...

surely u can do better


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam jam on toast


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Won't match


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ, ever watch band of brothers?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have i insulted u?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No bro. I own the box set
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6da9U6Xjd8
> my fav scene EVER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude was a tool
Click to expand...

sorry....4:40


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It's all spam lies...jello spam lies


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blue cheese


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spray some Pam on that spam and fry it


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Fried green spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJ....i almost went to Cpt Winters funeral....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

2400 est I'm wrapping up


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Maps....spaM


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> Spray some Pam on that spam and fry it


really going to ban u, with no jello shots


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

Cpt winters was awesome


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to go make a sammich for my wife...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

K


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm out. Peace


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

K


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

K


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La de dah


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

De


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Dah


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Uhxddffjsbdbj


----------



## knight1fox3

and ur banned

have a good night


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lalalalala


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Nanananana


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

* banned*


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam bannes


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Banned


----------



## knight1fox3

what would ur husband say?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Nothing....he doesn't exist


----------



## knight1fox3

lies


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Nope..that one isn't a lie


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Not a lie, not a lie, not a lie


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Friggin phone battery


----------



## Lumber Jim

Sammich made


----------



## Lumber Jim

Mission accomplished...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ooohh a spammich sammich


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> Not a lie, not a lie, not a lie


can't say it enough...pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Lumber Jim

I copped out and made it ham...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Now I'm into spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## YMZ PE

I don't like spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Pics.....what are you wanting pics of? Shots?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Well have some ham


----------



## Lumber Jim

YMZ PE said:


> I don't like spam!


Blasphemy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## YMZ PE

Lumber Jim said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like spam!
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy!!
Click to expand...

Are we quoting the Monty Python skit or not?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Gotta charge tha phone...be back tomorrow


----------



## Lumber Jim

YMZ PE said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like spam!
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we quoting the Monty Python skit or not?
Click to expand...

I'm Monty Python ignorant...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> Pics.....what are you wanting pics of? Shots?


YES!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spamity spam spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Night!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BS


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter was up at 3:45 wanting to find eggs. wtf kid, go to bed. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter was up at 3:45 wanting to find eggs. wtf kid, go to bed. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter was up at 3:45 wanting to find eggs. wtf kid, go to bed. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter was up at 3:45 wanting to find eggs. wtf kid, go to bed. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter was up at 3:45 wanting to find eggs. wtf kid, go to bed. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## matt267 PE

How did your kids do mike?


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> How did your kids do mike?


#3 got up at 0600 to feed. #1 got up at 0630. #2 is lazy and still asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

The hunt for spam October


----------



## matt267 PE

New holiday proposal. A giant, not creepy looking, pig leaves towers of spam and spam sculptures around the house.


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did your kids do mike?
> 
> 
> 
> #3 got up at 0600 to feed. #1 got up at 0630. #2 is lazy and still asleep
Click to expand...

#2 has the right idea.


----------



## NJmike PE

Easter spam and eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## NJmike PE

For sure


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Is #2 a boy or girl.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hunting for spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Easter spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Bunny spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Eggs spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## NJmike PE

17k won't cut it. Need 17.5k


----------



## NJmike PE

Need to average 2500per day


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can you smell what The Rock is cookn'?


----------



## matt267 PE

That's right, it's spam.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spasm


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Speak


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Space


----------



## frazil

They didn't notice the lack of fake grass


----------



## frazil

Happy easter


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> They didn't notice the lack of fake grass


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

1 closer to 17k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## matt267 PE

Reaching spam goals


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam no goal


----------



## knight1fox3

how early is too early for beer?


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> how early is too early for beer?


It's past noon somewhere.


----------



## knight1fox3

is it 5 o'clock somewhere matt?


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> is it 5 o'clock somewhere matt?


Hell yeah it is. Go for it.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it 5 o'clock somewhere matt?
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah it is. Go for it.
Click to expand...

i might get in trouble, but i have your endorsement to fall back on......please sign the dotted line...


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it 5 o'clock somewhere matt?
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah it is. Go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i might get in trouble, but i have your endorsement to fall back on......please sign the dotted line...
Click to expand...

matt267 there is my digital signature.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

GE, a man of few words


----------



## matt267 PE

And always very punctual


----------



## matt267 PE

... .--. .- --


----------



## matt267 PE

... .--. .- --


----------



## matt267 PE

... .--. .- --


----------



## matt267 PE

... .--. .- --


----------



## matt267 PE

... .--. .- --


----------



## matt267 PE

... .--. .- --


----------



## matt267 PE

... .--. .- --


----------



## knight1fox3

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPCjC543llU


----------



## knight1fox3

We go to see Buffet every year...


----------



## matt267 PE

... .--. .- --


----------



## matt267 PE

My in laws are boaters and Buffet fans.


----------



## matt267 PE

... .--. .- --


----------



## matt267 PE

... .--. .- --


----------



## matt267 PE

... .--. .- --


----------



## matt267 PE

... .--. .- --


----------



## matt267 PE

... .--. .- --


----------



## matt267 PE

... .--. .- --


----------



## matt267 PE

... .--. .- --


----------



## matt267 PE

... .--. .- --


----------



## matt267 PE

... .--. .- --


----------



## matt267 PE

... .--. .- --


----------



## blybrook PE

... .... .. -

Edit -&gt; - --- .--.

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

And now back to moving


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Egg


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Eggs


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Eggplant


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

blybrook PE said:


> ... .... .. -Edit -&gt; - --- .--. :bananalama:


Long live CW


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching the wife clean....spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching the wife clean....spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching the wife clean....spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching the wife clean....spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching the wife clean....spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching the wife clean....spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching the wife clean....spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching the wife clean....spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching the wife clean....spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching the wife clean....spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching the wife clean....spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

From the couch?


----------



## matt267 PE

Golden Eagle said:


> From the couch?


Yup. I'll likely have to stay here too.


----------



## frazil

Escaping the fam spam


----------



## frazil

Ok going back in


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Escaping the fam spam


Has the sugar crash started?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What are we at?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Fishing with spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Nemo nemo nemo


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Another


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And another


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And another


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Dum


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Dum dum dummm


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Duuuuuuuuuuuuum


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost time for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost time for dinner


----------



## knight1fox3

great, thanks a lot matt, took ur advice and now i'm half in the bag,....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Easter spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It's what's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> great, thanks a lot matt, took ur advice and now i'm half in the bag,....


glad I could help. :drunk1:


----------



## matt267 PE

SMott said:


> It's what's for dinner


Is spam the other white meat?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

BBQ smells good...put spam on the grill


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Just keep postin...postin, postin, postin


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ready for GoT tonight!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ready


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

For


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

GoT


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Keepin keeping on


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

How ya doin?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Great!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Finer than a frog's hair split 4 ways!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Mmmmm, frog legs!!

BBQ frog legs!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

BBQ spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

J


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

U


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

S


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

T


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

C


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

H


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

L


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

L


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

N


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

W


----------



## matt267 PE

Team umizoomi let's go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

Team umizoomi let's go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

T


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

H


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## frazil

Sugar crash started around 8:30am


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> Ready for GoT tonight!!!


Yes!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer?


----------



## NJmike PE

This has been a crazy day spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Kids are running crazy


----------



## akwooly

I need a nap


----------



## akwooly

Sport science


----------



## akwooly

Eggs


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Candy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Basket


----------



## NJmike PE

After sugar high post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Yes


----------



## knight1fox3

Another beer then?


----------



## knight1fox3

Or a snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Or a snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Or a snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Or a snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Or a snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Road Guy

Is lasagna an Easter meal?


----------



## NJmike PE

Sure


----------



## matt267 PE

Good luck getting the kids to bed tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Good luck getting the kids to bed tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Good luck getting the kids to bed tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Good luck getting the kids to bed tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Good luck getting the kids to bed tonight


----------



## frazil

Mmmm...lasagna


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> Is lasagna an Easter meal?






frazil said:


> Mmmm...lasagna


+1000


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm so done with today. I need scotch.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm so done with today. I need scotch.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm so done with today. I need scotch.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm so done with today. I need scotch.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm so done with today. I need scotch.


----------



## NJmike PE

In the words of Kfox, "kids are a lot of work."


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> I'm so done with today. I need scotch.






NJmike PE said:


> In the words of Kfox, "kids are a lot of work."




LMAO!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Lets all eat cake and get drunk!


----------



## NJmike PE

I knew you would appreciate that


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get some spammin' done


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get some spammin' done


----------



## NJmike PE

Wo, Wo, Wo. This guy doesn't eat cake.


----------



## knight1fox3

I put Weird Science in....LMAO


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get some spammin' done


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get some spammin' done


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get some spammin' done


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get some spammin' done


----------



## knight1fox3

Mike, u see the video i posted in the movie thread?


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get some spammin' done


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get some spammin' done


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get some spammin' done


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get some spammin' done


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get some spammin' done


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get some spammin' done


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get some spammin' done


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get some spammin' done


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Mike, u see the video i posted in the movie thread?


In a few


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Lets all eat cake and get drunk!





NJmike PE said:


> Wo, Wo, Wo. This guy doesn't eat cake.


This more matts department. Also, definitely not Smott's dep.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like cake.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Bathroom spam

Just kidding

Or am I....


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Doing my part to 17k


:whipping: lets go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing my part to 17k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get it done


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get it done


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get it done


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get it done


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll be at it in about an hour. gonna try and take it to 17,500


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Member name

Posts

matt267

5242

NJmike PE

4992

Lumber Jim

1580

Golden Eagle

871

Master slacker

708

knight1fox3

505

frazil

469

ramnares

445

akwooly

354

Sapper

336

SMott

303

maryannette

236

engineergurl

146

blybrook PE

136

Ship Wreck PE

129

csb

97

MetsFan

97

FLBuff PE

59

Flyer_PE

47

envirotex

42

bosco115

28

Weavs33

24

Dark Knight

20

TehMightyEngineer

14

YMZ PE

6

Road Guy

6

Ble_PE

5

Dexman PE

3

Krakosky

3

PE2B

2

PeeWee

1

Supe

1

testee

1

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1


----------



## knight1fox3

SPIERS! GET YOURSELF OVER HERE AND LEAD THAT TEAM ON IN....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm ret to go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm ret to go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm ret to go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm ret to go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm ret to go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm ret to go


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

not


----------



## NJmike PE

in


----------



## NJmike PE

the


----------



## NJmike PE

mood


----------



## NJmike PE

to


----------



## NJmike PE

even


----------



## NJmike PE

think


----------



## NJmike PE

about


----------



## NJmike PE

work


----------



## NJmike PE

tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

I


----------



## NJmike PE

will


----------



## NJmike PE

be


----------



## NJmike PE

back


----------



## NJmike PE

in


----------



## NJmike PE

20


----------



## NJmike PE

minutes


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Before my story begins, is it such a sin, for me to take what's mine, until the end of time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Before my story begins, is it such a sin, for me to take what's mine, until the end of time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Before my story begins, is it such a sin, for me to take what's mine, until the end of time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Before my story begins, is it such a sin, for me to take what's mine, until the end of time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Before my story begins, is it such a sin, for me to take what's mine, until the end of time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Before my story begins, is it such a sin, for me to take what's mine, until the end of time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Before my story begins, is it such a sin, for me to take what's mine, until the end of time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Before my story begins, is it such a sin, for me to take what's mine, until the end of time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Before my story begins, is it such a sin, for me to take what's mine, until the end of time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Before my story begins, is it such a sin, for me to take what's mine, until the end of time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Before my story begins, is it such a sin, for me to take what's mine, until the end of time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Before my story begins, is it such a sin, for me to take what's mine, until the end of time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Before my story begins, is it such a sin, for me to take what's mine, until the end of time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Before my story begins, is it such a sin, for me to take what's mine, until the end of time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Before my story begins, is it such a sin, for me to take what's mine, until the end of time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Before my story begins, is it such a sin, for me to take what's mine, until the end of time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Before my story begins, is it such a sin, for me to take what's mine, until the end of time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Before my story begins, is it such a sin, for me to take what's mine, until the end of time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Before my story begins, is it such a sin, for me to take what's mine, until the end of time.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

BedTime Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

BedTime Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

BedTime Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

BedTime Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

BedTime Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

BedTime Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

BedTime Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Easter bunny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Easter bunny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Easter bunny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Easter bunny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Easter bunny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Easter bunny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Peeps


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Easter bunny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Easter bunny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Easter bunny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Easter bunny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Easter bunny


----------



## knight1fox3

beer spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Bunny bunny


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

Better not be light beer fox


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam bunny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam bunny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam bunny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam bunny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam bunny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam bunny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free Beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Marshmallow peep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Letting the dog out to pee spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Letting the dog out to pee spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Marshmallow peep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Letting the dog out to pee spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Letting the dog out to pee spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Marshmallow peep post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Marshmallow peep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Letting the dog out to pee spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Slow Internet post


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting ready to watch Gravity


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Marshmallow peep post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Marshmallow peep post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Marshmallow peep post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Marshmallow peep post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Marshmallow peep post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chocolate bunny post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chocolate bunny post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chocolate bunny post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chocolate bunny post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chocolate bunny post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chocolate bunny post


----------



## NJmike PE

Oreos and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Oreos and beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chocolate bunny post


----------



## NJmike PE

Oreos and beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chocolate bunny post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chocolate bunny post


----------



## NJmike PE

Oreos and beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

^^

Top


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Oreos and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Oreos and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Oreos and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Oreos and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Oreos and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Oreos and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Oreos and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Oreos and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

When does story time begin?


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm now the only one awake in the house.


----------



## NJmike PE

I love these quiet times


----------



## NJmike PE

I


----------



## NJmike PE

Feel


----------



## NJmike PE

Like


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm


----------



## NJmike PE

Talking


----------



## NJmike PE

To


----------



## NJmike PE

Myself


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Padding the count


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone battery is at 30%


----------



## NJmike PE

The only thing better than spam is leftover spam


----------



## NJmike PE

The only thing better than spam is leftover spam


----------



## NJmike PE

The only thing better than spam is leftover spam


----------



## NJmike PE

The only thing better than spam is leftover spam


----------



## NJmike PE

The only thing better than spam is leftover spam


----------



## NJmike PE

The only thing better than spam is leftover spam


----------



## NJmike PE

The only thing better than spam is leftover spam


----------



## NJmike PE

The only thing better than spam is leftover spam


----------



## NJmike PE

The only thing better than spam is leftover spam


----------



## NJmike PE

The only thing better than spam is leftover spam


----------



## NJmike PE

The only thing better than spam is leftover spam


----------



## NJmike PE

The only thing better than spam is leftover spam


----------



## NJmike PE

The only thing better than spam is leftover spam


----------



## NJmike PE

The only thing better than spam is leftover spam


----------



## NJmike PE

The only thing better than spam is leftover spam


----------



## NJmike PE

The only thing better than spam is leftover spam


----------



## NJmike PE

The only thing better than spam is leftover spam


----------



## NJmike PE

The only thing better than spam is leftover spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Dozing off while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Dozing off while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Dozing off while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Dozing off while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Dozing off while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Dozing off while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Dozing off while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Dozing off while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Dozing off while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Dozing off while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Dozing off while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Dozing off while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Dozing off while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Dozing off while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Dozing off while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Dozing off while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Dozing off while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

zombie spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

more music and less bla bla bla


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out yet


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon


----------



## matt267 PE

there is no spoon

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Well done Matt


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

At work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's everybody at spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's everybody at spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's everybody at spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's everybody at spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's everybody at spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's everybody at spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's everybody at spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's everybody at spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's everybody at spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's everybody at spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's everybody at spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's everybody at spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's everybody at spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's everybody at spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's everybody at spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's everybody at spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need to work


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone has a case of the Mondays


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 yet post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 yet post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 yet post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 yet post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 yet post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 yet post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 yet post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

^^top


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 yet post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 yet post


----------



## csb

matt267 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ran six this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Are you training for a race? Or running just for exercise?
Click to expand...

Training for a 10K.


----------



## csb

Pre-run post.


----------



## matt267 PE

csb said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ran six this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Are you training for a race? Or running just for exercise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Training for a 10K.
Click to expand...

Excellent. Good luck.

I'm hoping to make 10k too. 10k posts thats is.


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ran six this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Are you training for a race? Or running just for exercise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Training for a 10K.
Click to expand...

I'm training for a 20k


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

K


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamming


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

More


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you think we can bring this to 20k by tonight?


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Absolutely


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll hit it hard during lunch today.


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Especially since we need to average 2500per day for any hope of 100k


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Same. Driving to and from work also


----------



## NJmike PE

These cars can practically drive themselves


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## csb

Post run post


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

That was quick


----------



## NJmike PE

That's what she said


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

One more closer


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

At work post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spamming blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

#17700


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## NJmike PE

work post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sure beats project status updates...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...Coffee...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...Coffee...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...Coffee...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...Coffee...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...Coffee...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...Coffee...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...Coffee...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...Coffee...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...Coffee...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...Coffee...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...Coffee...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...Coffee...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...Coffee...


----------



## NJmike PE

starting the day out, here are the numbers:

Member name

Posts

matt267

5445

NJmike PE

5370

Lumber Jim

1580

Golden Eagle

877

Master slacker

708

ramnares

535

knight1fox3

507

frazil

469

Sapper

361

akwooly

354

SMott

303

maryannette

236

Ship Wreck PE

232

engineergurl

146

blybrook PE

136

csb

100

MetsFan

97

FLBuff PE

59

Flyer_PE

47

envirotex

42

bosco115

28

Weavs33

24

Dark Knight

20

TehMightyEngineer

14

Road Guy

6

YMZ PE

6

Ble_PE

5

Krakosky

3

Dexman PE

3

PE2B

2

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

Supe

1

testee

1

Matt, you are insane


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...Coffee...


----------



## frazil

Monday post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...Coffee...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...Coffee...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...Coffee...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...Coffee...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post #600 for me...full of astounding brilliance like the previous 575 posts or so...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Posted


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Posted


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Posted


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Posted


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Psoed


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Poise


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Pups


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Centipoise...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Posting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid posted too quickly error...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Posted


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

More


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must go get coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

one more to move it along


----------



## frazil

here's another


----------



## frazil

here's another


----------



## frazil

here's another


----------



## frazil

here's another


----------



## frazil

here's another


----------



## frazil

here's another


----------



## frazil

here's another


----------



## NJmike PE

Bathroom post

Damn Raisin Bran


----------



## frazil

here's another


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> Bathroom post
> 
> Damn Raisin Bran


TMi


----------



## frazil

here's another


----------



## frazil

here's another


----------



## frazil

here's another


----------



## frazil

here's another


----------



## frazil

here's another


----------



## frazil

here's another


----------



## frazil

here's another


----------



## frazil

here's to VTE


----------



## frazil

here's to VTE


----------



## frazil

here's to VTE


----------



## frazil

here's to VTE


----------



## frazil

here's to VTE


----------



## frazil

here's to VTE


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> here's to VTE


lusone:


----------



## frazil

here's to VTE


----------



## frazil

here's to VTE


----------



## frazil

here's to VTE


----------



## frazil

here's to VTE


----------



## frazil

here's to VTE


----------



## frazil

here's to VTE


----------



## frazil

here's to VTE


----------



## frazil

here's to VTE


----------



## frazil

here's to VTE


----------



## frazil

here's to VTE


----------



## frazil

here's to VTE


----------



## frazil

here's to VTE


----------



## frazil

here's to VTE


----------



## frazil

here's to VTE


----------



## frazil

TOP


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

help Mike get back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

help Mike get back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

help Mike get back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

help Mike get back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

help Mike get back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

help Mike get back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

help Mike get back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

help Mike get back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

help Mike get back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

help Mike get back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

help Mike get back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

help Mike get back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

help Mike get back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

help Mike get back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

help Mike get back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

get it to 17,900 and then back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get back to work!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

GET TO WORK!


----------



## NJmike PE

nice work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## NJmike PE

but this is so much fun


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

18k...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

18k...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not sure I should ask what your work is if this is fun Mike...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

18k...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

18k...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

18k...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

18k...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

18k...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

18k...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

18k...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

18k...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

18k...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

18k...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

18k...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

18k...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

18k...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

18k...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

18k...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

18k...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

18k...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## frazil

might as well go to 20K


----------



## frazil

might as well go to 20K


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On to 18000


----------



## frazil

might as well go to 20K


----------



## frazil

might as well go to 20K


----------



## frazil

might as well go to 20K


----------



## frazil

might as well go to 20K


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Got to do that whole actual work thing...at some point


----------



## frazil

might as well go to 20K


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Got to do that whole actual work thing...at some point


----------



## frazil

might as well go to 20K


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Got to do that whole actual work thing...at some point


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Got to do that whole actual work thing...at some point


----------



## frazil

might as well go to 20K


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Got to do that whole actual work thing...at some point


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Got to do that whole actual work thing...at some point


----------



## frazil

might as well go to 20K...just saying


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Got to do that whole actual work thing...at some point


----------



## frazil

might as well go to 20K...just saying


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Got to do that whole actual work thing...at some point


----------



## frazil

might as well go to 20K...just saying


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Got to do that whole actual work thing...at some point


----------



## frazil

might as well go to 20K...just saying


----------



## frazil

might as well go to 20K...just saying


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

true dat


----------



## frazil

true dat


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## NJmike PE

2k more and we'll be on par


----------



## frazil

true dat


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

true dat


----------



## frazil

true dat


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

true dat


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

true dat


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

we'd be there by now if everyone was posting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

we'd be there by now if everyone was posting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

we'd be there by now if everyone was posting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

we'd be there by now if everyone was posting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

we'd be there by now if everyone was posting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

we'd be there by now if everyone was posting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

we'd be there by now if everyone was posting


----------



## frazil

we'd be there by now if everyone was posting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

happy Monday!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

happy Monday!


----------



## frazil

happy Monday!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

happy Monday!


----------



## frazil

happy Monday!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

happy Monday!


----------



## frazil

happy Monday!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

ytop

edit: ynope


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## csb

automaaaaaatic


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

only 150 more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

only 150 more


----------



## csb

post


----------



## frazil

only 150 more


----------



## csb

e


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

only 150 more


----------



## csb

ost-e


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

only 150 more


----------



## csb

post


----------



## frazil

only 150 more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

only 150 more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## csb

Monday morning check in


----------



## frazil

only 150 more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

only 150 more


----------



## csb

Now that I'm dressed


----------



## frazil

only 150 more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## csb

Not that I run nude


----------



## frazil

only 150 more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

only 150 more


----------



## csb

(anymore)


----------



## frazil

only 150 more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

only 150 more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

only 150 more


----------



## frazil

only 150 more


----------



## frazil

only 150 more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

At least it's not cold out to be running anymore..


----------



## frazil

only 150 more


----------



## frazil

tyop

edit: yyes!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goes by faster when others help out...


----------



## frazil

less than 100


----------



## frazil

less than 100


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Really should start being productive...at my actual job


----------



## frazil

less than 100


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Really should start being productive...at my actual job


----------



## frazil

less than 100


----------



## frazil

less than 100


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Really should start being productive...at my actual job


----------



## frazil

less than 100


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Really should start being productive...at my actual job


----------



## frazil

less than 100


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Really should start being productive...at my actual job


----------



## frazil

less than 100


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## frazil

less than 100


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## frazil

less than 100


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## frazil

I guess it's really Monday...I was thinking less than 100 to get to 20K


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram


----------



## frazil

Ok, I'll be back later.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

haha!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18200 and back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

barely at 1k..


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

barely at 1k..


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

barely at 1k..


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

barely at 1k..


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

barely at 1k..


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

barely at 1k..


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

barely at 1k..


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice work everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

barely at 1k..


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

800 posts...getting to that 1k..


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

helpin' ram

Krakin' 15k by tonight


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

800 posts and counting...getting to that1k..


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

800 posts and counting...getting to that1k..


----------



## NJmike PE

ok. back to work for real


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Woot bonus post and off to work


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning Break


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning Break


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning Break


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning Break


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning Break


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning Break


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning Break


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning Break


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning Break


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning Break


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning Break


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning Break


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning Break


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning Break


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning Break


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning Break


----------



## csb

post


----------



## Master slacker

f'ing tired post


----------



## frazil

Listening to some wacky music post


----------



## engineergurl

Monday morning spam with a side of pickles!


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Listening to some wacky music post


listening to classic rock here


----------



## frazil

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## engineergurl

I usually eat a snack at 10:30 so it's getting closer


----------



## NJmike PE

finally a job w/o a small budget


----------



## knight1fox3

Corporate accounts payable Nina speaking........................

.......................JUST A MOMENT!


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> Monday morning spam with a side of pickles!


lusone:


----------



## engineergurl

boss brought in a stack of papers, set them on my desk, told me he needed to fedex something today and would be back at 1:00 ish... I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do with the stack of papers...


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> boss brought in a stack of papers, set them on my desk, told me he needed to fedex something today and would be back at 1:00 ish... I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do with the stack of papers...


Are they TPS reports and do they have a cover sheet???


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> boss brought in a stack of papers, set them on my desk, told me he needed to fedex something today and would be back at 1:00 ish... I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do with the stack of papers...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they TPS reports and do they have a cover sheet???
Click to expand...



no and no...


----------



## csb

O face


----------



## StarPE

not enough coffee in the world


----------



## StarPE

and spam


----------



## StarPE

need more spam


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> boss brought in a stack of papers, set them on my desk, told me he needed to fedex something today and would be back at 1:00 ish... I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do with the stack of papers...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they TPS reports and do they have a cover sheet???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no and no...
Click to expand...

did you see the memo?


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy3rjQGc6lA


----------



## frazil

IngD


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## knight1fox3

I don't really like my job.......I don't think I'm gonna go anymore.....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## knight1fox3

Never liked paying bills either


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## knight1fox3

Never liked paying bills either


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## engineergurl

I want a bottle of water and there is no power to the vending machines


----------



## frazil

It's cold in here again


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> I want a bottle of water and there is no power to the vending machines









:thumbs:


----------



## engineergurl

I usually bring my own, or fill it up at the water fountain but the water fountain water tastes funny so I have to add flavoring and I didn't want anything but water right now.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

corn and red velvet cake don't mix? Who knew...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

words


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> corn and red velvet cake don't mix? Who knew...






words to live by...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Halfway through the day...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Halfway through the day...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Halfway through the work *day...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guessing there's a story to go with that lesson...


----------



## blybrook PE

After a long day and a slow drive, was a successful weekend of moving. Only issue was the blown trailer tire while headed North. Denali was out on return trip as well.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunchtime!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunchtime!!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What's for lunch?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunchtime!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't say corn and red velvet cake...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Good question


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We make decision on route


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Guessing there's a story to go with that lesson...




I believe it's buried in a thread around here dating 4 or 5 years ago... I tend to share life lessons


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters maybe


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

~50 mins to lunchtime


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hooters? Don't plan on coming back to work?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Burgers


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thread link EG?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dead bird only no beer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

15 min till lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

15 mins? You take lunch at 11:30 or you're in a different time zone I'm guessing


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No spam for Lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No spam for Lunch post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunch?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

ramnares said:


> 15 mins? You take lunch at 11:30 or you're in a different time zone I'm guessing[/quote
> 
> The early bird gets the worm


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Options...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The early bird gets the worm


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The early bird gets the worm


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The early bird gets the worm


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And the guys give me a hard time for taking lunch at 12...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The early bird gets the worm


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The early bird gets the worm


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The early bird gets the worm


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

13 mins till lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

12 min


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

11 min till lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Leftovers...hibachi BBQ chicken and grilled corn


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Probably the best leftovers I'll ever have


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Can't have cake with your corn


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No cake...really need to find that thread and read the story behind that


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you chick


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Thread link EG?




yeah right, like I remember where and when....


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm sure it's worth the dig through the old threads


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## engineergurl

you ever drink grape Gatorade and have your poop turn purple/green?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Negative ghost rider


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No can't say that I have


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ate spicy curry and went for a run shortly after...not my smartest decision


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

4 min Till lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

33 mins to lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

He'll I might just go now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Living dangerously leaving 2 mins early...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## engineergurl

corn isn't exactly digested fully


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm pretty sure I have a good idea where this is going...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## engineergurl

red velvet cake makes your poop dark red...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You should remind Ship Wreck what it looked like before he goes to lunch...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Ouch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a good idea where this is going...




yes, you can imagine the rest of the story...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's a good think I don't like red velvet cake...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

thing*


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## csb

tracking athletes at Boston post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## engineergurl

I seriously thought that I was dying at first...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

100 more to go...on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Starting to sound like that Jeff Foxworthy joke on Blue Collar Comedy tour...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## engineergurl

If I remember correctly, I might have called someone else to look...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm sure they thoroughly appreciated the moment...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bad time for your toilet to get clogged I would imagine


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## engineergurl

I tend to share


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

blooop


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

How generous of you!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

on my way to 1k posts...


----------



## engineergurl

only time I've ever REALLY clogged a toilet was in college, drunken pumpkin carving and I'm not sure who's bright idea it was to flush the pumpkin guts down the toilet instead of putting them in the trash...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

26 mins to lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

drunken pumpkin carving? Wish I had thought of that in college


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Always did it sober...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That must have looked fantastic coming back up


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

25 mins to lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

26 mins to lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Whoops


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## engineergurl

back then it was when I was in forestry...we figured if we use chainsaws and axes sober, and they give a bunch of little kids the carving tools, we should have been okay


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That crazy logic actually makes some sense


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forestry??


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## engineergurl

ahhh, I know what to do with this pile of papers now!!! off to go pay some bills


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Forestry??




yes... forestry


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh the joys of bill paying...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just making sure I read that right


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

50 posts to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## engineergurl

I don't mind spending millions of dollars when it's not mine


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On the road again


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh like our government!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hmm political discussions...that'll get us to 100k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

12 mins to lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

6 to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Booya


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Now what


----------



## engineergurl

I think I will eat my lunch now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1.5k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Why am I thinking of evening protein shake and it's 4 mins from lunch :/


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1.5k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1.5k posts


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1.5k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1.5k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1.5k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

*


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

*


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1.5k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

*


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

*


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

*


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1.5k posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1.5k posts


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

X


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

X


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

X


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

X


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

X


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

X


----------



## engineergurl

I think the hardest 10K we ever did on here was the one where we were supposed to post a picture with the post number in it...


----------



## NJmike PE

eggplant for lunch post


----------



## engineergurl

You guys seen the new AMC series TURN?


----------



## NJmike PE

no. any good?


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> eggplant for lunch post


devoured that eggplant


----------



## engineergurl

They are only on episode three, but so far it's good... takes a bit to follow it though... a lot of the filming was done around here so it's kind cool to see that


----------



## knight1fox3

starving post


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> only time I've ever REALLY clogged a toilet was in college, drunken pumpkin carving and I'm not sure who's bright idea it was to flush the pumpkin guts down the toilet instead of putting them in the trash...


LMAO.....epic


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

X


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No time for TV, gotta get ready for the Oct fun :/


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn cafe wifi is down. Can't spam fest on work connection. I'll play catch up this evening.


----------



## csb

There's a lot of sweet stories buried in this thing.


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> No time for TV, gotta get ready for the Oct fun :/




all work and no play makes ram a really boring person


----------



## csb

Happy French Fries for Lunch Because Lent is Over Day!


----------



## csb

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> No time for TV, gotta get ready for the Oct fun :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all work and no play makes ram a really boring person
Click to expand...



I also took the October exam.

Twice.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Damn cafe wifi is down. Can't spam fest on work connection. I'll play catch up this evening.


slacker


----------



## csb

April exam- once


----------



## NJmike PE

spam it up


----------



## csb

PASSED that second October attempt.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam it up


----------



## csb

ta da


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> Happy French Fries for Lunch Because Lent is Over Day!




I just had a dove chocolate piece after I ate lunch


----------



## NJmike PE

two octobers and one april


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way to 1.5k posts


----------



## NJmike PE

passed to second october


----------



## NJmike PE

spam it up


----------



## NJmike PE

spam it up


----------



## NJmike PE

spam it up


----------



## NJmike PE

spam it up


----------



## engineergurl

the grocery store was closed yesterday, so we had taco bell for our Easter dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

looks like a real nice day out today


----------



## NJmike PE

taco smell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Interesting...lots of theories about Oct/Apr being harder or difficulty alternating...guy from work failed April and took Oct and said that the Oct seemed easier. Friend of mine took this April's and said she felt it was easy to I hope I'm not screwed come Oct.


----------



## engineergurl

> “Based on the book Washington's Spies by Alexander Rose, Turn tells the story of Abe Woodhull, a farmer living behind enemy lines in British-occupied Long Island, who bands together with a group of childhood friends to form The Culper Ring, an unlikely team of secret agents who would help George Washington turn the tide of the war in favor of the Rebels.”


----------



## NJmike PE

once in HS I ordered from TB. I went back to the counter and asked for more alpo in my taco. they weren't as amused as I was


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> No time for TV, gotta get ready for the Oct fun :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all work and no play makes ram a really boring person
Click to expand...

I cleverly beat you by already being a boring person!


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Snootchie Bootchies


----------



## NJmike PE

Snootchie Bootchies


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Zax for lunch


----------



## engineergurl

one of my friends is a walker stalker... and goes to filming all the time and stuff... I wonder what it would be called if someone did that with this


----------



## NJmike PE

Snootchie Bootchies


----------



## NJmike PE

Snootchie Bootchies


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Snootchie Bootchies


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Had taco bell only once...got chicken quesadillas which were primarily quesadilla and sprinkles of chicken...haven't been back since


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> No time for TV, gotta get ready for the Oct fun :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all work and no play makes ram a really boring person
Click to expand...

lusone:



csb said:


> Happy French Fries for Lunch Because Lent is Over Day!


Awesome! Though, curly fries &gt; reg. french fries 



engineergurl said:


> the grocery store was closed yesterday, so we had taco bell for our Easter dinner


LOL, another epic post from EG. I can't remember the last time I ate TB.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## engineergurl

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Zax for lunch




 as in Zaxby's? As in the closest one is like two hours away so I haven't had their mozzarella bites, in nearly three years?


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Snootchie Bootchies


Now who's the stupid one ya dirty sheep f#cker!!! LOL


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch spam


----------



## NJmike PE

top 5!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## NJmike PE

Snootchie Bootchies


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes $5 dollar lunch. Yard bird


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch spam


----------



## engineergurl

I &lt;3 the Doritos Locos Fiery Taco


----------



## NJmike PE

next up, 15k. I shall tackle you this evening


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Co-worker's been trying to convince me to drive out to NJ to try Chick-Fil-A...better be darn good if I have to fight Lincoln Tunnel traffic to get there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 yet spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bumpity


----------



## engineergurl

Their Caesar salad with the breaded chicken is da BOMB!!! it has a little bit of spice to it. pair it up with some of their toast and some cheese bites and I'm in heaven


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It is not that good


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam post


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Co-worker's been trying to convince me to drive out to NJ to try Chick-Fil-A...better be darn good if I have to fight Lincoln Tunnel traffic to get there




you probably won't be impressed.... I think it's one of those places that has to grow on you


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hmm guess I'll save it for when I have an actual reason to be out in NJ then


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post spam


----------



## NJmike PE

lunchtime stats:

Member name

Posts

NJmike PE

5477

matt267

5447

Lumber Jim

1580

ramnares

997

Golden Eagle

965

Master slacker

709

frazil

579

knight1fox3

518

Sapper

362

akwooly

354

Ship Wreck PE

309

SMott

303

maryannette

236

engineergurl

179

blybrook PE

137

csb

118

MetsFan

97

FLBuff PE

59

Flyer_PE

47

envirotex

42

bosco115

28

Weavs33

24

Dark Knight

20

TehMightyEngineer

15

Road Guy

6

YMZ PE

6

Ble_PE

5

PE2B

5

Krakosky

3

Dexman PE

3

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

Supe

1

testee

1

Check out Ramen noodles strongly padding his count. And of course, no Smott or Jell-o shots. LIAR!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Co-worker's been trying to convince me to drive out to NJ to try Chick-Fil-A...better be darn good if I have to fight Lincoln Tunnel traffic to get there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you probably won't be impressed.... I think it's one of those places that has to grow on you
Click to expand...

So get 25 sandwiches to go and pace myself?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

I mostly support Chick-Fil-A for political reasons


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> Hmm guess I'll save it for when I have an actual reason to be out in NJ then




Why are New Yorkers always so angry?

The light at the end of their tunnel is NJ


----------



## Master slacker

lunch post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

"...strongly padding his count..." from the guy with 5500 posts in JUST this topic...got a ways to go to catch some of you guys


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> lunchtime stats:
> 
> Member name Posts NJmike PE 5477 matt267 5447 Lumber Jim 1580 ramnares 997 Golden Eagle 965 Master slacker 709 frazil 579 knight1fox3 518 Sapper 362 akwooly 354 Ship Wreck PE 309 SMott 303 maryannette 236 engineergurl 179 blybrook PE 137 csb 118 MetsFan 97 FLBuff PE 59 Flyer_PE 47 envirotex 42 bosco115 28 Weavs33 24 Dark Knight 20 TehMightyEngineer 15 Road Guy 6 YMZ PE 6 Ble_PE 5 PE2B 5 Krakosky 3 Dexman PE 3 cement 1 snickerd3 1 Iheartyou 1 roadwreck 1 cdcengineer 1 NakedOrangie 1 PeeWee 1 Supe 1 testee
> 
> 1
> 
> Check out Ramen noodles strongly padding his count. And of course, no Smott or Jell-o shots. LIAR!




Smott has 303 posts....


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If you had to sit in Lincoln tunnel traffic you'd be angry too Mike!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Gotta go to doctor at 1 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bumpity


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> "...strongly padding his count..." from the guy with 5500 posts in JUST this topic...got a ways to go to catch some of you guys


less bitching, more spamming


----------



## engineergurl

better than paying like $12 to cross the George Washington


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> lunchtime stats:
> 
> Member name Posts NJmike PE 5477 matt267 5447 Lumber Jim 1580 ramnares 997 Golden Eagle 965 Master slacker 709 frazil 579 knight1fox3 518 Sapper 362 akwooly 354 Ship Wreck PE 309 SMott 303 maryannette 236 engineergurl 179 blybrook PE 137 csb 118 MetsFan 97 FLBuff PE 59 Flyer_PE 47 envirotex 42 bosco115 28 Weavs33 24 Dark Knight 20 TehMightyEngineer 15 Road Guy 6 YMZ PE 6 Ble_PE 5 PE2B 5 Krakosky 3 Dexman PE 3 cement 1 snickerd3 1 Iheartyou 1 roadwreck 1 cdcengineer 1 NakedOrangie 1 PeeWee 1 Supe 1 testee
> 
> 1
> 
> Check out Ramen noodles strongly padding his count. And of course, no Smott or Jell-o shots. LIAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smott has 303 posts....
Click to expand...

I know, but I think Kfox ran her off in a drunken rage Saturday night


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Easter bunny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

ramnares said:


> If you had to sit in Lincoln tunnel traffic you'd be angry too Mike!


good thing I don't


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Should be working


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Is it up to $12? I know Verizano is up to $15 cash.


----------



## NJmike PE

ok, I'm out. back to work.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> lunchtime stats:
> 
> Member name Posts NJmike PE 5477 matt267 5447 Lumber Jim 1580 ramnares 997 Golden Eagle 965 Master slacker 709 frazil 579 knight1fox3 518 Sapper 362 akwooly 354 Ship Wreck PE 309 SMott 303 maryannette 236 engineergurl 179 blybrook PE 137 csb 118 MetsFan 97 FLBuff PE 59 Flyer_PE 47 envirotex 42 bosco115 28 Weavs33 24 Dark Knight 20 TehMightyEngineer 15 Road Guy 6 YMZ PE 6 Ble_PE 5 PE2B 5 Krakosky 3 Dexman PE 3 cement 1 snickerd3 1 Iheartyou 1 roadwreck 1 cdcengineer 1 NakedOrangie 1 PeeWee 1 Supe 1 testee
> 
> 1
> 
> Check out Ramen noodles strongly padding his count. And of course, no Smott or Jell-o shots. LIAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smott has 303 posts....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, but I think Kfox ran her off in a drunken rage Saturday night
Click to expand...



I'll have to go back and check it out, internet was failing a lot this weekend for us


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## csb

Curly fries make me sick.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Is it up to $12? I know Verizano is up to $15 cash.




I think it was about $12 the last time I was home... All I know is from here to there we paid like $47 in tolls and missed one (I think in Delaware)


----------



## csb

I used to lead these...a long time ago.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You're from NYC then?


----------



## frazil

Bump bump


----------



## engineergurl

lunch is almost over


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more bumps


----------



## frazil

lunch!


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> You're from NYC then?




no.... upstate

(by which I do not mean just over the hudson, I mean UPSTATE)


----------



## frazil

I just brought a salad... 

seemed like a good idea this morning


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## engineergurl

last time we went home we went up to CT first for a wedding then took 87 from there the rest of the way...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ha! Didn't need the clarification but understood.


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> I just brought a salad...
> 
> seemed like a good idea this morning




That's what I had! It's a good idea!!!


----------



## frazil

1300+ to go til 20K


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> Ha! Didn't need the clarification but understood.




most people forget how big NY is, lol


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah tolls are getting more ridiculous every year


----------



## frazil

ok I'll eat it


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Check out Ramen noodles strongly padding his count. And of course, no Smott or Jell-o shots. LIAR!


LOL! lusone:



engineergurl said:


> I mostly support Chick-Fil-A for political reasons


Really? LOL....way to stir the pot on that one...



NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Ramen noodles strongly padding his count. And of course, no Smott or Jell-o shots. LIAR!
> 
> 
> 
> Smott has 303 posts....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, but I think Kfox ran her off in a drunken rage Saturday night
Click to expand...

Negative. I was falsely promised jello shots and left hanging.... :dunno:



engineergurl said:


> I'll have to go back and check it out, internet was failing a lot this weekend for us


You and dat internet connection...


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Didn't need the clarification but understood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most people forget how big NY is, lol
Click to expand...

Probably because they automatically lump NY with NYC :/


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...strongly padding his count..." from the guy with 5500 posts in JUST this topic...got a ways to go to catch some of you guys
> 
> 
> 
> less bitching, more spamming
Click to expand...

:whipping:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And nothing wrong with Ramen noodles ^^


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just brought a salad...
> 
> seemed like a good idea this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I had! It's a good idea!!!
Click to expand...

Ditto. With avocado and my own tomato based italian dressing. Very good idea.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Got some of us through college!


----------



## engineergurl

water should be clear when it comes from the faucet


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Avocado...now I feel like heading down to Subways


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Not very meaty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yogurt in the fridge calling my name...just after I'm done with this fruit salad.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch is over


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good thing there's still afternoon snack time...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## engineergurl

lunch ain't over until the boss man comes back


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What if he's a woman


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## engineergurl

I just added "Instant tea, brown sugar, citric acid, natural lemon flavor, lemon juice solids, sucralose, acesulfame potassium" all into my off colored water to make it really brown and tolerable to taste


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

^^ top


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam and stuff


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## engineergurl

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What if he's a woman




If he's a woman, someone might want to tell him so he can get that fixed


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> I just added "Instant tea, brown sugar, citric acid, natural lemon flavor, lemon juice solids, sucralose, acesulfame potassium" all into my off colored water to make it really brown and tolerable to taste


What's going on with your water???


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if he's a woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's a woman, someone might want to tell him so he can get that fixed
Click to expand...

HA!


----------



## engineergurl

does that work the other way?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

engineergurl said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if he's a woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's a woman, someone might want to tell him so he can get that fixed
Click to expand...

Maybe that's how he ended up that way in the first place?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## engineergurl

ramnares said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just added "Instant tea, brown sugar, citric acid, natural lemon flavor, lemon juice solids, sucralose, acesulfame potassium" all into my off colored water to make it really brown and tolerable to taste
> 
> 
> 
> What's going on with your water???
Click to expand...



I'm at work and it's just nasty here... I'm used to crystal clear well water at home


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## engineergurl

I don't see how they could make that work


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

They're talking about doing away with the bottled water in the office...not a fan of that particular move.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## engineergurl

unless you used a prosthetic maybe?


----------



## csb

I support Chick-Fil-A for the tasty nuggets. I then feel badly about it in a great sociological sense.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bumpity


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No clue...not sure I want to google that at work


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or anywhere really..


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

post


----------



## csb

post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

sweet


----------



## csb

caroline


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

bum


----------



## csb

bah


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

dah


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

Good


----------



## csb

times


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## csb

never


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

seemed


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

so


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

good


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

SO GOOD


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

SO GOOD


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

Sweet


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## csb

Caroline


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

Get


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

on


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

your


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

bikes


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

and


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

ride


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## csb

AWWWW


----------



## csb

you


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## csb

gonna


----------



## frazil

I'm ready for spring


----------



## csb

take


----------



## csb

me


----------



## frazil

I'm ready for spring


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bumpity


----------



## frazil

I'm ready for spring


----------



## csb

home


----------



## frazil

I'm ready for spring


----------



## csb

tonight


----------



## frazil

I'm ready for spring


----------



## csb

AWWWWW


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## frazil

I'm ready for spring


----------



## csb

down


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I think we all are!


----------



## csb

beside


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

that


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe


----------



## frazil

I'm ready for spring


----------



## csb

red


----------



## frazil

I'm ready for spring


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

fire


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

light


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## csb

AWWWWW


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

you


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

gonna


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## frazil

I'm ready for 5 o'clock


----------



## csb

take


----------



## csb

me


----------



## frazil

I'm ready for 5 o'clock


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18 more and back to work


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

home


----------



## frazil

I'm ready for 5 o'clock


----------



## csb

tonight


----------



## frazil

I'm ready for 5 o'clock


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

fat


----------



## frazil

I'm ready for 5 o'clock


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

bottom


----------



## frazil

I'm ready for 5 o'clock


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bumpity


----------



## frazil

I'm ready for 5 o'clock


----------



## csb

girls


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## frazil

I'm ready for 5 o'clock


----------



## csb

you


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bumpity


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## csb

make


----------



## csb

the


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bumpity


----------



## csb

rocking


----------



## csb

world


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## csb

go


----------



## csb

round


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## csb

vroom


----------



## csb

sf


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bumpity


----------



## csb

la


----------



## knight1fox3

fat bottomed girls?


----------



## csb

dee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## csb

da


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

9 more to go


----------



## csb

I play that song on my biking playlist


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## csb

LOUDLY


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## csb

all the time!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and even more


----------



## csb

okay, it's almost lunchtime


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

5


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

4


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

3


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

2


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

back to work


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Boston Marathon


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Boston Marathon


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Boston Marathon


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Boston Marathon


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Boston Marathon


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Boston Marathon


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Boston Marathon


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Boston Marathon


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Boston Marathon


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Boston Marathon


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Boston Marathon


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Boston Marathon


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Boston Marathon


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Boston Marathon


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Boston Marathon


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 19k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 19k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 19k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 19k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 19k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 19k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 19k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 19k......


----------



## engineergurl

I don't understand why this is so complicated


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 19k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 19k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 19k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 19k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 19k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 19k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 19k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 19k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 19k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 19k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## engineergurl

unfortunately, the media takes a few with poor attitudes and portrays the whole group as such, but we are going to get taken over by the USSR when they regroup again and that will be a wake up call


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm not even supposed to be here today


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

March to 20k......


----------



## engineergurl

I got to use my new lunch bag today... it made me happy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Posted posted


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Posted posted


----------



## engineergurl

I don't think my boss is going to be back at 13:00


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Posted posted


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Posted posted


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam for lunch


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam for lunch


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam for lunch


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam for lunch


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## engineergurl

ahh snap


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam for lunch


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

SpAm


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## frazil

I


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## engineergurl

if someone is outside the box, does that make all their thinking outside the box, or does it create a new type of limit where you can't think inside the box?


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Maybe RainMan


----------



## knight1fox3

When will then be now?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> if someone is outside the box, does that make all their thinking outside the box, or does it create a new type of limit where you can't think inside the box?




Which box are you speaking of?


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

That's what she said


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## engineergurl

Lumber Jim said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> if someone is outside the box, does that make all their thinking outside the box, or does it create a new type of limit where you can't think inside the box?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which box are you speaking of?
Click to expand...



whatever box you are outside of...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Ship Wreck PE said:


> That's what she said


Sometimes...


----------



## engineergurl

If the can of pringles says, bet you can't eat just one... how long do I have to keep them in the cupboard to prove I can?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Box is a "loose" term.


----------



## engineergurl

Lumber Jim said:


> Box is a "loose" term.




ummm, you sure about that?


----------



## Lumber Jim

What do you get if you win the bet?


----------



## engineergurl

Lumber Jim said:


> What do you get if you win the bet?




I don't know, I really want to find out though


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Box is a "loose" term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm, you sure about that?
Click to expand...



What are we talking about again?


----------



## matt267 PE

Lumber Jim said:


> Box is a "loose" term.


some boxes are looser then others


----------



## engineergurl

Lumber Jim said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Box is a "loose" term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm, you sure about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What are we talking about again?
Click to expand...



that's what he said


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get if you win the bet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I really want to find out though
Click to expand...

Is there a Pringles owl?

kinda like the Tootsie owl...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## engineergurl

Lumber Jim said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get if you win the bet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I really want to find out though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a Pringles owl?
> 
> kinda like the Tootsie owl...
Click to expand...



there is a face of man on the can, wonder if he's like the owl


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## csb

bing


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get if you win the bet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I really want to find out though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a Pringles owl?
> 
> kinda like the Tootsie owl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is a face of man on the can, wonder if he's like the owl
Click to expand...

better track him down and ask.


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## engineergurl

who remembers the stinky flip flops?


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> who remembers the stinky flip flops?


???


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam lunch!!!


----------



## engineergurl

I'm a lumber Jill and I'm okay...


----------



## engineergurl

with axs and chainsaws, I will play


----------



## engineergurl

the boys won't like me, but that's okay


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lumber Jim said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Box is a "loose" term.
> 
> 
> 
> ummm, you sure about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are we talking about again?
Click to expand...


Are we talking about boxes?? Or Boxxxes?


----------



## engineergurl

they're just mad cause I'm made this way


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> I'm a lumber Jill and I'm okay...


when googled...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## engineergurl

but when it comes time at the end of the day


----------



## engineergurl

to climb that grease pole, I can say


----------



## Lumber Jim

end of lunch spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

end of lunch spam...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lumber Jill is easy on the old eyes!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

end of lunch spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

end of lunch spam...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Lumber Jim

EG, the suspense is killing me...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Lumber Jim

EG, the suspense is killing me...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Lumber Jim

EG, the suspense is killing me...


----------



## engineergurl

boy you boys sure look :ghey:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## engineergurl

someone came into my office and I had to hide the bacon butt


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## engineergurl

lol, have you EVER seen the grease pole event?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

engineergurl said:


> someone came into my office and I had to hide the bacon butt


That's all you wear at work?


----------



## engineergurl

I ruined a good many of clothes because of that crisco


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## engineergurl

Ship Wreck PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone came into my office and I had to hide the bacon butt
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you wear at work?
Click to expand...

depends on what job?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wood pole or metal


----------



## Lumber Jim

It was awesome until...



engineergurl said:


> boy you boys sure look :ghey:


----------



## engineergurl

that photo does not represent the general lumber Jill population


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Crisco is bad for your arteries


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> lol, have you EVER seen the grease pole event?


yes.


----------



## engineergurl

I'm sorry, I just think it's hilarious to watch 5 or 6 grown men attempt to climb up a wooden pole greased with crisco


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are they hotter


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> that photo does not represent the general lumber Jill population


what about this...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> I'm sorry, I just think it's hilarious to watch 5 or 6 grown men attempt to climb up a wooden pole greased with crisco


It takes a great deal of strength and stamina.

kinda like wrestling does.


----------



## engineergurl

and they always make the chick climb the highest


----------



## engineergurl

Lumber Jim said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I just think it's hilarious to watch 5 or 6 grown men attempt to climb up a wooden pole greased with crisco
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a great deal of strength and stamina.
> 
> kinda like wrestling does.
Click to expand...



I am well aware of the stamina required


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I could learn to live with that


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> and they always make the chick climb the highest




what's wrong with that?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get back to work post...


----------



## envirotex

hello, spam people.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Countdown to 1500


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

48 mins to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost time to get outta here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more bumps


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump bump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## engineergurl

Lumber Jim said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> and they always make the chick climb the highest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's wrong with that?
Click to expand...



maybe she just gets sick of being on top all the time


----------



## engineergurl

having that response several pages later makes it even funnier


----------



## knight1fox3

You guys are crazy today....


----------



## engineergurl

I just got rid of the pile of papers off my desk...


----------



## engineergurl

two hours left until I can go home


----------



## engineergurl

if every day were like today, you'd weigh... bull hockey


----------



## engineergurl

Arnold Palmer is whom?


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> You guys are crazy today....


Not just today.


----------



## engineergurl

I highly doubt he invented the half tea/half lemonade mix


----------



## engineergurl

one more important phone call to make today, trying to decide what to say on it


----------



## engineergurl

the property managers still haven't taken the rent money out of the account... I feel bad for my landlord


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> I highly doubt he invented the half tea/half lemonade mix


He didn't invent it, but he made it popular.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I feel obligated to participate more, but my computer makes me hit F5 after each of my posts before I can post again.

Too much work necessary to properly spam. Not enough motivation to try to figure out why my computer does this.

Plus I already hit the 15k mark a while ago and don't really feel more posts are really worth it.


----------



## engineergurl

well, I like it. I like it a lot.


----------



## knight1fox3

Where are all these random thoughts coming from today? Do spam fests induce ADD? LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> I feel obligated to participate more, but my computer makes me hit F5 after each of my posts before I can post again.
> 
> Too much work necessary to properly spam. Not enough motivation to try to figure out why my computer does this.
> 
> Plus I already hit the 15k mark a while ago and don't really feel more posts are really worth it.


What message pops up at you?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> well, I like it. I like it a lot.


The lemonade at Chick-fil-a is perfect for this mix.


----------



## knight1fox3

What's the matter Colonel Sanders.......CHICKEN?!


----------



## engineergurl

I wonder what would happen if you mixed a Long Island Iced Tea and a Whiskey Sour


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Where are all these random thoughts coming from today? Do spam fests induce ADD? LOL




no, this is how my brain usually works, the spam is just giving me an outlet today


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel obligated to participate more, but my computer makes me hit F5 after each of my posts before I can post again.
> 
> Too much work necessary to properly spam. Not enough motivation to try to figure out why my computer does this.
> 
> Plus I already hit the 15k mark a while ago and don't really feel more posts are really worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> What message pops up at you?
Click to expand...

No message. I just don't get a cursor in the "Reply to this topic" area after I post. It also won't let me edit a post immediately after making it without hitting F5 beforehand.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> I feel obligated to participate more, but my computer makes me hit F5 after each of my posts before I can post again.
> 
> Too much work necessary to properly spam. Not enough motivation to try to figure out why my computer does this.
> 
> Plus I already hit the 15k mark a while ago and don't really feel more posts are really worth it.


I will get there tonight


----------



## engineergurl

and I'm actually only typing about a quarter of what is rattling around in my brain


----------



## NJmike PE

15k on the way!


----------



## NJmike PE

15k on the way!


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel obligated to participate more, but my computer makes me hit F5 after each of my posts before I can post again.
> 
> Too much work necessary to properly spam. Not enough motivation to try to figure out why my computer does this.
> 
> Plus I already hit the 15k mark a while ago and don't really feel more posts are really worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> What message pops up at you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No message. I just don't get a cursor in the "Reply to this topic" area after I post. It also won't let me edit a post immediately after making it without hitting F5 beforehand.
Click to expand...



I have that happen sometimes too... that was why I was posting all the smile faces the other night


----------



## NJmike PE

And I'm Ron Burgundy. Go f- yourself, San Diego.


----------



## NJmike PE

Discovered by the Germans in 1904, they named it San Diego, which of course in German means a whale's vagina.


----------



## engineergurl

I am thinking chicken and veggies for dinner tonight just sounds like what we have every night or almost every night


----------



## knight1fox3

Brick, you killed a man with a trident....

.....I saw that.....you better lay low for awhile man....


----------



## knight1fox3

LOUD NOISES!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

TIME TO SNIPE!


----------



## knight1fox3

TIME TO SNIPE!


----------



## knight1fox3

TIME TO SNIPE!


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## knight1fox3

TIME TO SNIPE!


----------



## NJmike PE

post

EDIT: Thank you kindly

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

TIME TO SNIPE!


----------



## engineergurl

sometimes, I will sit at my desk and as I work, I will recite movies in my head


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel obligated to participate more, but my computer makes me hit F5 after each of my posts before I can post again.
> 
> Too much work necessary to properly spam. Not enough motivation to try to figure out why my computer does this.
> 
> Plus I already hit the 15k mark a while ago and don't really feel more posts are really worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> What message pops up at you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No message. I just don't get a cursor in the "Reply to this topic" area after I post. It also won't let me edit a post immediately after making it without hitting F5 beforehand.
Click to expand...

You could try logging out, then clearing your browser history and temp files with disk clean-up. Sounds like more work than it's probably worth, but worth a shot for proper spamming ability.


----------



## engineergurl

and how many f-bombs are dropped in the first 5 min of Jay and Silent Bob


----------



## knight1fox3

I like money


----------



## engineergurl

Comprehensive

Live Classes and Live Webinars


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> and how many f-bombs are dropped in the first 5 min of Jay and Silent Bob


Which one? In Strike Back, quite a few but none can match that of The Big Lebowski at 167 times. LOL


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> I like money




wait, you like sex AND money, we should hang out sometime


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> and how many f-bombs are dropped in the first 5 min of Jay and Silent Bob
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? In Strike Back, quite a few but none can match that of The Big Lebowski at 167 times. LOL
Click to expand...



strike back... Jay's mom cracks me up


----------



## engineergurl

for being the worlds smartest man, you sure are dumb sometimes


----------



## NJmike PE

EDIT: :withstupid: :17:

the dude abides


----------



## NJmike PE

one more


----------



## engineergurl

I don't like the lebowski movie


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> and how many f-bombs are dropped in the first 5 min of Jay and Silent Bob
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? In Strike Back, quite a few but none can match that of The Big Lebowski at 167 times. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> strike back... Jay's mom cracks me up
Click to expand...

Totally.....let me try this from memory.

Yo f#ck you ya f#ckin' square! Standin' in front of a f#ckin' store what's the worst f#ckin' thing that could happen?! F#CK!


----------



## engineergurl

there is a specific level of stupidity that I find funny, and that is just beyond it


----------



## NJmike PE

OVER THE LINE!


----------



## knight1fox3

Lebowski needs to be watched in the right company of people IMHO....


----------



## knight1fox3

It took me until the 3rd or 4th time until I started finding humor in what actually is going on. Then it became EPIC. And now I got to Lebowski Fest every year. LMAO!


----------



## NJmike PE

Eight year olds dude.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> and how many f-bombs are dropped in the first 5 min of Jay and Silent Bob
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? In Strike Back, quite a few but none can match that of The Big Lebowski at 167 times. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> strike back... Jay's mom cracks me up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Totally.....let me try this from memory.
> 
> Yo f#ck you ya f#ckin' square! Standin' in front of a f#ckin' store what's the worst f#ckin' thing that could happen?! F#CK!
Click to expand...



you forgot the...

"alright don't you f#cking move you little $hi+ machine Your mommas gonna try to score"


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> It took me until the 3rd or 4th time until I started finding humor in what actually is going on. Then it became EPIC. And now I got to Lebowski Fest every year. LMAO!




I think I am particularly turned off by it because of the people who I know in my past who have enjoyed it


----------



## engineergurl

1 hour 29 minutes


----------



## engineergurl

my cousin's husband was a pretty smart dude, managed to flunk out of college though and was just generally rotten to me because I went further than he did... and he used to get so ticked off at me


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

X


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

x


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

x


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

x


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

x


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

x


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

x


----------



## engineergurl

He would all be like "blah, blah, blah"

I would go all like "you got that from Vicker's Work in Essex County right? page 98?"


----------



## Dark Knight

knight1fox3 said:


> I just passed you in post count DK......you noob. LOL......j/k


What can I say KFox...Beaten by a better man. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## engineergurl

1 hour 22 minutes


----------



## engineergurl

I need to stop at walgreens on the way home for some allergy meds


----------



## NJmike PE

Dark Knight said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just passed you in post count DK......you noob. LOL......j/k
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say KFox...Beaten by a better man. Nothing wrong with that.
Click to expand...

I just passed Bly in post count


----------



## blybrook PE

Just a random post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is very slow today??


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fried Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Its monday, always slow


----------



## blybrook PE

Post

Edit - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

1:17 to go


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## blybrook PE

Lol, shorter than that if leave early


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## blybrook PE

Toast n spam


----------



## engineergurl

don't you remember the fizz in a pepper?


----------



## engineergurl

peanuts in a bottle, and ten, two and four


----------



## engineergurl

fried bologna sandwich with mayo and tomoato


----------



## NJmike PE

one more


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> fried bologna sandwich with mayo and tomoato


I just threw up in my mouth


----------



## engineergurl

sitting round the table, don't happen much anymore


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> fried bologna sandwich with mayo and tomoato
> 
> 
> 
> I just threw up in my mouth
Click to expand...



southern bologna not yankee bologna


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike PE

5498

matt267

5450

Lumber Jim

1704

Golden Eagle

1140

ramnares

1083

Master slacker

710

frazil

603

knight1fox3

541

Ship Wreck PE

416

Sapper

362

akwooly

354

SMott

303

engineergurl

260

maryannette

236

csb

185

blybrook PE

143

MetsFan

97

FLBuff PE

59

Flyer_PE

47

envirotex

43

bosco115

28

Weavs33

24

Dark Knight

21

TehMightyEngineer

15

Dexman PE

7

YMZ PE

6

Road Guy

6

Ble_PE

5

PE2B

5

Krakosky

3

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

Supe

1

testee

1

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1


----------



## blybrook PE

Theres the recent tally for the thread. NJ &amp; Matt have really torn it up and gone all out!


----------



## engineergurl

I like mustard on my potato wedges, but if they are real fries then it should be ketchup


----------



## engineergurl

he he, nakedorangie


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## engineergurl

okay, time to make that last phone call


----------



## NJmike PE

keepin it movin


----------



## knight1fox3

^ Who you gonna call?


----------



## engineergurl

I am glad that is over


----------



## csb

after lunch post


----------



## matt267 PE

What the hell is going on in here? Looks fun!


----------



## matt267 PE

20.5k tonight


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

X


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

X


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

X


----------



## engineergurl

61 minutes


----------



## engineergurl

I got a new lunch pail


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

x


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

x


----------



## engineergurl

see, I don't like drinking this flavored crap all day, nothing but sugar water I tell you!


----------



## engineergurl

good golly, if I did this every day, I bet I would have really bad teeth, that's like 4 gallons of tea and 4 gallons of lemonade in a week!


----------



## knight1fox3

Especially with that sucralose. I just can't get past the taste of that stuff......&lt;blah&gt;


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Especially with that sucralose. I just can't get past the taste of that stuff......&lt;blah&gt;




I like it for a change every now and then, but I'm on my 5th or 6th one today... I just couldn't stomach the water taste here


----------



## engineergurl

and I bet you like coconut water too... lmbo


----------



## matt267 PE

I have nothing but spam to contribute.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have nothing but spam to contribute.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have nothing but spam to contribute.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have nothing but spam to contribute.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have nothing but spam to contribute.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have nothing but spam to contribute.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have nothing but spam to contribute.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have nothing but spam to contribute.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have nothing but spam to contribute.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have nothing but spam to contribute.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have nothing but spam to contribute.


----------



## engineergurl

need to schedule a doc appt


----------



## engineergurl

my boot is covered in dog hair


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> and I bet you like coconut water too... lmbo


Hmm...Can't say that I've tried it before. Is it good?



engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially with that sucralose. I just can't get past the taste of that stuff......&lt;blah&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it for a change every now and then, but I'm on my 5th or 6th one today... I just couldn't stomach the water taste here
Click to expand...

Ya smelly water or high iron, is really difficult to drink without something added to it.


----------



## engineergurl

I spent $1,369,151.41 today... what's up with the 41 cents?


----------



## knight1fox3

Sweet. Hope you got a faster internet connection for that price.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I bet you like coconut water too... lmbo
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...Can't say that I've tried it before. Is it good?
Click to expand...



that depends on if you have taste buds... or if you are a hippy


----------



## matt267 PE

I have nothing but spam to contribute.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have nothing but spam to contribute.


----------



## engineergurl

it's one thing to eat something because it's healthy, even if you don't care for it... it's another thing to pretend something is totally awesome when it isn't


----------



## knight1fox3

Who wants to take my final exam for me?


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> it's one thing to eat something because it's healthy, even if you don't care for it... it's another thing to pretend something is totally awesome when it isn't


LOL....so true.

Mmm....this soy bacon is delicious.............said no one........ever.


----------



## engineergurl

45 minutes


----------



## knight1fox3

2 hours....


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's one thing to eat something because it's healthy, even if you don't care for it... it's another thing to pretend something is totally awesome when it isn't
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....so true.
> 
> Mmm....this soy bacon is delicious.............said no one........ever.
Click to expand...



HA... wait a minute...

but really, fried chicken is awesome, when people say they don't like it, I'm guessing they don't like what it does to their BMI and are perfectly fine with the taste of it... tho I'm sure there are exceptions


----------



## engineergurl

yummm, fried chicken


----------



## engineergurl

ooooo,,,, I wonder if you could combine fried chicken, bacon and chocolate


----------



## frazil

Soy cheese is one of the foulest things on earth


----------



## frazil

I won't do it!


----------



## frazil

15 min to spam before I need to pick up the boy


----------



## frazil

Oops 10


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

x


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

x


----------



## engineergurl

I have an aversion to tofu after a bad Thai restaurant experience... I am pretty sure that stuff was supposed to be crunchy


----------



## frazil

Spamtastic


----------



## frazil

Spamtastic


----------



## engineergurl

I would have compared what was on my plate to chewing on wet rubber galoshes that my dad used to wear when I was a kid


----------



## frazil

I love tofu and I use soy creamer in my coffee and drink soy milk, but soy cheese is gross


----------



## frazil

engineergurl said:


> I would have compared what was on my plate to chewing on wet rubber galoshes that my dad used to wear when I was a kid


Lol


----------



## engineergurl

should I do something for our Administrative professional for wednesday?


----------



## frazil

Spamtastic


----------



## frazil

Leftover Easter candy?


----------



## engineergurl

it's just fried means crunchy in my head... we use almond milk


----------



## frazil

Is she/he any good?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

x


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> Leftover Easter candy?




no kids means that the only Easter candy was the pack of peeps we bought for the sole purpose of exploding them in the microwave


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SPAM IT


----------



## engineergurl

she's great


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SPAM IT


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SPAM IT


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SPAM IT


----------



## frazil

Our 2 admins are both retiring this year after 40 years! I don't know what we're going to do


----------



## frazil

Flowers?


----------



## frazil

I saw some really pretty daffodils at the store


----------



## engineergurl

I haven't really worked closely with one before this job


----------



## frazil

Maybe that was 2 months ago where you're at


----------



## engineergurl

you know what, she loves plants... that is a perfect idea


----------



## frazil

Spammeriffic


----------



## frazil

Spammeriffic


----------



## frazil

Nice, a good idea today!


----------



## frazil

Success


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> Maybe that was 2 months ago where you're at




HA HA HA... yeah, I've already gone through a full life cycle on the pansies I bought for my office... there is still a bit of green but they are looking particularly pathetic


----------



## engineergurl

32 minutes


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> Nice, a good idea today!




WOOT! and thanks!


----------



## frazil

Time for the pickup


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SPAM IT


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## engineergurl

hey, I got top there


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Canospam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Beer


----------



## engineergurl

song sung blue


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Beer goggles


----------



## engineergurl

I did the dishes before I left for work today


----------



## engineergurl

rocken the beer gut?


----------



## engineergurl

I am so smart, I am so smart

S M R T

smart smart smart!


----------



## engineergurl

say car ramrod


----------



## engineergurl

I don't want a liter cola


----------



## engineergurl

and FYI, it's called venti because it's 20 oz.


----------



## knight1fox3

Large farva


----------



## matt267 PE

It was nice to see some veterans spamming it up, showing us n00bs how it's done.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## engineergurl

TWENTY


----------



## matt267 PE

I have nothing but spam to contribute.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have nothing but spam to contribute.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have nothing but spam to contribute.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have nothing but spam to contribute.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have nothing but spam to contribute.


----------



## matt267 PE

My random thoughts are not as interesting as EG's


----------



## engineergurl

yes see there is a second mid generation in there that started the copy, paste post... which while pads the post count, lacks the quality of being able to bury hidden conversations and random facts about oneself in these things


----------



## matt267 PE

My random thoughts are not as interesting as EG's


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> My random thoughts are not as interesting as EG's




I have only met one person who ever got it and he had the BEST explanation... you know picture in picture television... Imagine about 50 tv's all with picture in picture in picture etc etc going on in your head.... but you see HE thought in pictures... I think in words... so in my head I see millions and millions of letters


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> yes see there is a second mid generation in there that started the copy, paste post...  which while pads the post count, lacks the quality of being able to bury hidden conversations and random facts about oneself in these things


I will aspire to be a better spammer, after I reach 10k of BS first.


----------



## engineergurl

or something like that


----------



## engineergurl

I've been on here like 6 or 7 years and don't have 10K


----------



## engineergurl

although I seem to be approaching that


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I've been on here like 6 or 7 years and don't have 10K


Most likely because your Internet is always down.


----------



## engineergurl

VENTI minutes left


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on here like 6 or 7 years and don't have 10K
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely because your Internet is always down.
Click to expand...

That is just here in Va... we had pretty reliable service in bama... I just couldn't post much at work


----------



## knight1fox3

^ can you also see the Matrix then?


----------



## matt267 PE

Small talk has never been my strength.


----------



## knight1fox3

Looks like another snipe is coming...


----------



## knight1fox3

Looks like another snipe is coming...


----------



## knight1fox3

Looks like another snipe is coming...


----------



## knight1fox3

Looks like another snipe is coming...


----------



## knight1fox3

Looks like another snipe is coming...


----------



## knight1fox3

Looks like another snipe is coming...


----------



## knight1fox3

Looks like another snipe is coming...


----------



## knight1fox3

Looks like another snipe is coming...

NAILED IT!

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Some people think in pictures, others in words. I think in ideas but can't put them into pictures or words


----------



## engineergurl

awww... look at how happy that makes him... isn't that adorable?


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Some people think in pictures, others in words. I think in ideas but can't put them into pictures or words




ummm... then how do you communicate them?


----------



## matt267 PE

With spam.


----------



## engineergurl

okay, getting ready to shut it down and pack it in... he he he I said pack it in


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> okay, getting ready to shut it down and pack it in...  he he he  I said pack it in


Drive safe


----------



## engineergurl

bathroom, log off the pc and pack up the bag will take the last 12 min of my work day


----------



## engineergurl

always!


----------



## matt267 PE

And more spam


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> awww... look at how happy that makes him... isn't that adorable?


----------



## knight1fox3

Goonies never say die...


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey you guyssss


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

not working


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

not working


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

not working


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## Master slacker

gettin' back to work again post


----------



## matt267 PE

The mrs' didn't get to the market this weekend. I have nothing to cook for dinner tonight.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Having left over Easter dinner


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> The mrs' didn't get to the market this weekend. I have nothing to cook for dinner tonight.


How about Taco Bell? :dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe I'll cook spam!!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Pork and ham


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Squash


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lima beans


----------



## matt267 PE

I could go for a good burrito. But that would eliminate taco bell.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Coconut pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm enchiladas


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have Taco Bell 2 miles from house.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> No spam


I'll make it quality spam, like eg.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Only been once


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Chances are we'll go out for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam good for EB


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is we?? You asking me out??


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> I could go for a good burrito. But that would eliminate taco bell.


LOL...agreed.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You have rat in Pocket


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?

NAILED IT!

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe chiles


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Who is we?? You asking me out??


If you're paying, be ready by 1730hr


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Sapper PE LS

0000001


----------



## Sapper PE LS

00000011


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Sapper PE LS

0000010


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where you stay at??


----------



## Sapper PE LS

0000101


----------



## Sapper PE LS

00000110


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Sapper PE LS

00000111


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## Sapper PE LS

0001000


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper has gone binary.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

0001001


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 21%


----------



## Sapper PE LS

0001010


----------



## Sapper PE LS

0001011


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 30%


----------



## Sapper PE LS

0001100


----------



## Sapper PE LS

0001101


----------



## Sapper PE LS

0001111


----------



## knight1fox3

There are only 2 kinds of people, those who understand binary and those who do not.


----------



## matt267 PE

I was spamming in morse code the day. It happens.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 20%


----------



## Sapper PE LS

0010000


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper aimed and ready....


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper aimed and ready....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

0010001


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper aimed and ready....


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper aimed and ready....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

0010011


----------



## matt267 PE

My casio calculator understands binary


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper aimed and ready....


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper aimed and ready....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

0010100


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper aimed and ready....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have been trying to teach a 8 year old binary


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper aimed and ready....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

0010101


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper aimed and ready....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

0010110


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper aimed and ready....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 20%


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper aimed and ready....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 20%


----------



## Sapper PE LS

0010111


----------



## knight1fox3

Binary high five...... 101 LOL


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 20%


----------



## Sapper PE LS

0011000


----------



## Sapper PE LS

0011001


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I studied some binary in school. I was also prepared for some binary on the fe.


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't tell you binary was on the fe though


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I can't believe I have a three legged dog.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You know what is on the FE? Problems.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Lots and lots of problems.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If the four of us each post 100, we'll get this thing to 20k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

100


----------



## Sapper PE LS

99


----------



## Sapper PE LS

98


----------



## Sapper PE LS

97


----------



## Sapper PE LS

96


----------



## Sapper PE LS

95


----------



## Sapper PE LS

94


----------



## Sapper PE LS

93


----------



## Sapper PE LS

92


----------



## Sapper PE LS

91


----------



## Sapper PE LS

90


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Lots and lots of problems.


Are you referring to the FE?

I way over studied.

I took the general and was ready for just about anything.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

89


----------



## Sapper PE LS

88


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is more useless spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I do not remember what was on the FE or the PE or the FS. I'm quickly forgetting what was on the PS.


----------



## matt267 PE

My goal is 20.5k


----------



## matt267 PE

1


----------



## matt267 PE

2


----------



## matt267 PE

3


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> I do not remember what was on the FE or the PE or the FS.  I'm quickly forgetting what was on the PS.


You have given ncees lot of money over the years.


----------



## matt267 PE

4


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I really hate working for other people.


----------



## matt267 PE

5


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My employer has given NCEES a lot of money over the years.


----------



## matt267 PE

I prefer individual work as well.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I have only given NCEES a lot of my time...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hard to find people as ocd as I can be sometimes about stupid details.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> My employer has given NCEES a lot of money over the years.


Do they pay for your study material too?


----------



## blybrook PE

Another fer the count


----------



## Sapper PE LS

"In the end, it doesn't really matter, nothing really changes, it's all worthless." Sapper, while discussing whether or not to pay for cable with the wife last week.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm on my own for study materials and exam fees.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

"In the end, it doesn't really matter, nothing really changes, it's all worthless." Sapper, while discussing whether or not to pay for cable with the wife last week.


----------



## knight1fox3

One for the money...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

"In the end, it doesn't really matter, nothing really changes, it's all worthless." Sapper, while discussing whether or not to pay for cable with the wife last week.

and you're right, I paid for study materials, good point.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

"In the end, it doesn't really matter, nothing really changes, it's all worthless." Sapper, while discussing whether or not to pay for cable with the wife last week.


----------



## matt267 PE

I lost count


----------



## knight1fox3

Sapper said:


> "In the end, it doesn't really matter, nothing really changes, it's all worthless." Sapper, while discussing whether or not to pay for cable with the wife last week.


Cut the cable! Been cable free for over 2 years now.....will never go back.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Probably should clarify..

"In the end, it doesn't really matter, nothing really changes, it's all worthless." Sapper, while discussing whether or not to *continue purchasing cable* with the wife last week.


----------



## blybrook PE

Back to non spam activities


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Probably should clarify..

"In the end, it doesn't really matter, nothing really changes, it's all worthless." Sapper, while discussing whether or not to *continue purchasing cable* with the wife last week.


----------



## knight1fox3

Sapper said:


> Probably should clarify..
> 
> "In the end, it doesn't really matter, nothing really changes, it's all worthless." Sapper, while discussing whether or not to *continue purchasing cable* with the wife last week.


What provider?


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking....


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking....


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking....


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking....


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things we watch are the walking dead and true blood. My daughter watches pbs sprout and hub


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking....


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking....


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking....


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking....


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking....


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking....


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking....


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking....

NAILED IT!

:bananalama:


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Sigh


----------



## matt267 PE

Kf, we'll never get to 100k if you only snipe


----------



## matt267 PE

More useless copy paste spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

More useless copy paste spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

More useless copy paste spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

More useless copy paste spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

More useless copy paste spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

More useless copy paste spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> Kf, we'll never get to 100k if you only snipe


I am wild, I am free, I am coyote....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sniper trap.................................................................................................

.

.

_____

() TNT_)-----*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sniper trap.................................................................................................

.

.

_____

() TNT_)-----*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sniper trap.................................................................................................

.

.

_____

() TNT_)-----*


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sniper trap.................................................................................................

.

.

_____

() TNT_)-----*


----------



## matt267 PE

More useless copy paste spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

More useless copy paste spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

More useless copy paste spam.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sniper trap.................................................................................................

.

.

_____

() TNT_)---*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sniper trap.................................................................................................

.

.

_____

() TNT_)---*


----------



## matt267 PE

More useless copy paste spam.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sniper trap.................................................................................................

.

.

_____

() TNT_)-*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sniper trap.................................................................................................

.

.

_____

() TNT_)-*


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm tnt, I'm dynamite


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sniper trap.................................................................................................

.

.

_____

() TNT_)-*


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm tnt, I'm dynamite


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm tnt, I'm dynamite


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm tnt, I'm dynamite


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sniper trap.................................................................................................

.

.

_____

() TNT_)-*


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm tnt, I'm dynamite


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sniper trap.................................................................................................

.

.

_____

() TNT_)-*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sniper trap.................................................................................................

.

.

_____

() TNT_)-*


----------



## knight1fox3

Sapper said:


> Sniper trap.................................................................................................
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> _____
> 
> () TNT_)-----*


TNT foiled....

HADOKEN!!!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sniper trap.................................................................................................

.

.

_____

() TNT_)*


----------



## matt267 PE

Watch me explode


----------



## Sapper PE LS

New Sniper trap.................................................................................................

.

.

_____

() TNT_)-----*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

New Sniper trap.................................................................................................

.

.

_____

() TNT_)----*


----------



## matt267 PE

Is what I told her


----------



## Sapper PE LS

New Sniper trap.................................................................................................

.

.

_____

() TNT_)---*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

New Sniper trap.................................................................................................

.

.

_____

() TNT_)---*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

New Sniper trap.................................................................................................

.

.

_____

() TNT_)--*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

New Sniper trap.................................................................................................

.

.

_____

() TNT_)-*


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, the memories of many hours killed playing street fighter


----------



## Sapper PE LS

New Sniper trap.................................................................................................

.

.

_____

() TNT_)*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

BLAMMO!!!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Dammit, premature explosion.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, the memories of many hours killed playing street fighter


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, the memories of many hours killed playing street fighter


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, the memories of many hours killed playing street fighter


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, the memories of many hours killed playing street fighter


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, the memories of many hours killed playing street fighter


----------



## NJmike PE

one spam before I leave for the day


----------



## knight1fox3

snIPE


----------



## NJmike PE

160 to 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, the memories of many hours killed playing street fighter


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> BLAMMO!!!!


ouch. that hurt


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, the memories of many hours killed playing street fighter


----------



## NJmike PE

peace out.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, the memories of many hours killed playing street fighter


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, the memories of many hours killed playing street fighter


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, the memories of many hours killed playing street fighter


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, the memories of many hours killed playing street fighter


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## matt267 PE

They don't make video games like that anymore


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought this site blocked spam bots


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Are ypu driving and spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Yessir


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Multitasking


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## matt267 PE

But, officer, I'm on a quest for 15k posts


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Exactly


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## matt267 PE

We will exceed 20k tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

We will exceed 20k


----------



## matt267 PE

We will exceed 20k


----------



## matt267 PE

We will exceed 20k


----------



## matt267 PE

We will exceed 20k


----------



## NJmike PE

Besides these cars practically drive themselves


----------



## matt267 PE

We will exceed 20k


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## matt267 PE

We will exceed 20k


----------



## matt267 PE

We will exceed 20k


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## matt267 PE

We will exceed 20k


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## matt267 PE

We will exceed 20k


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## matt267 PE

We will exceed 20k


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Snipe?


Denied


----------



## matt267 PE

We will exceed 20k


----------



## matt267 PE

We will exceed 20k


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Snipe?


Nope. Drive by, literally


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

We will exceed 20k


----------



## matt267 PE

We will exceed 20k


----------



## NJmike PE

Deploy spam bot


----------



## matt267 PE

We will exceed 20k


----------



## matt267 PE

We will exceed 20k


----------



## matt267 PE

I heard the results are going to be delayed this year.


----------



## matt267 PE

We will exceed 20k


----------



## matt267 PE

We will exceed 20k


----------



## matt267 PE

Gonna be time to plant grass seed soon


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> I heard the results are going to be delayed this year.


I heard the same...


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching my dog hop around the yard.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the results are going to be delayed this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the same...
Click to expand...

Sucks for those waiting for results.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> Watching my dog hop around the yard.


How's he doing?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results are not in yet..........maybe next week


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results are not in yet..........maybe next week


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results are not in yet..........maybe next week


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results are not in yet..........maybe next week


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results are not in yet..........maybe next week


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results are not in yet..........maybe next week


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results are not in yet..........maybe next week


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results are not in yet..........maybe next week


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results are not in yet..........maybe next week


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching my dog hop around the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> How's he doing?
Click to expand...

He's doing ok. The surgery was this past Friday. He's getting better with each day. I was surprised by the size of the incision.


----------



## matt267 PE

He still crys out from time to time though.


----------



## matt267 PE

The staples must be uncomfortable.


----------



## matt267 PE

No spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

No spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

No spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

No spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

No spam for dinner


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching my dog hop around the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> How's he doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's doing ok. The surgery was this past Friday. He's getting better with each day. I was surprised by the size of the incision.
Click to expand...

Good to hear. Hopefully the pain from the stitches will also subside soon.


----------



## matt267 PE

No spam for dinner


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope so. We're hoping to have a good summer with him.


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?

NAILED IT!

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

No spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

No spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

No spam for dinner


----------



## knight1fox3

Approaching 20k.....so ready to go home....


----------



## matt267 PE

No spam for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Wife is home. Time to argue about what to have for dinner.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results are not in yet..........maybe next week


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results are not in yet..........maybe next week


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results are not in yet..........maybe next week


----------



## Master slacker

Going home post


----------



## frazil

What number is it?


----------



## frazil

I heard results were in


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Stealing my kid's Easter candy when I get home tonight...

:bandevil: :bandevil: :bandevil:


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Im just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Im just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Im just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Im just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Im just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Im just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Im just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Im just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Im just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Im just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Im just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Im just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Ima just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Ima just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Ima just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Ima just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Ima just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Ima just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Ima just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Ima just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Ima just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Ima just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Ima just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Ima just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

If you haven't noticed, Ima just padding the ol' post count...


----------



## Lumber Jim

post booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post booster.


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

20000 here we come!!!

I guess we're here!!!

That was fast!


----------



## csb

GOING HOME


----------



## Lumber Jim

on to the next post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

from Home!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn engine light


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn engine light


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn engine light


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn engine light


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn engine light


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn engine light


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn engine light


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn engine light


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn engine light


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn engine light


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn engine light


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn engine light


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn engine light


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn engine light


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn engine light


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn engine light


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn engine light


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn engine light


----------



## frazil

I need an oil change


----------



## frazil

My car took a beatin' on the roads this year


----------



## NJmike PE

Waiting for my neighbor to get home so I can scan my cars computer and find out why the engine light is on


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming in the meantime


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sick sled??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam cake


----------



## blybrook PE

This was yesterdays load:







Each truck was fully loaded. The trailer with wood sides on the car hauler was holding 6000 lb of split firewood. Cracked 2 welds on the rear hold downs due to bad roads. Made it home safe without failures!

Slow drive though.


----------



## blybrook PE

NJ, go to autozone or Orielly; they scan 4 free too


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posted no Trespassing


----------



## NJmike PE

One more while I wait


----------



## NJmike PE

Waiting for my neighbor to get home so I can scan my cars computer and find out why the engine light is on


----------



## blybrook PE

Then again, i bought a cheap scanner a few years ago. Works fairly well via bluetooth


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posted no Trespassing


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posted no Trespassing


----------



## NJmike PE

blybrook PE said:


> NJ, go to autozone or Orielly; they scan 4 free too


I know but they won't scan past 6 PM here


----------



## blybrook PE

Off to finish brace calcs


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ, go to autozone or Orielly; they scan 4 free too
> 
> 
> 
> I know but they won't scan past 6 PM here
Click to expand...

Thats BS!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posted no Trespassing


----------



## NJmike PE

My neighbor has one that works with his phone


----------



## blybrook PE

Wally had a $30 scanner a while back; handy to have in the glove compartment


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you leave gas cap off


----------



## blybrook PE

Nice!


----------



## NJmike PE

Download an app and then hook up the wireless transmitter to the computer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you leave gas cap off


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

No, but I did get gas yesterday. That was my first guess, the cap and pressure.


----------



## blybrook PE

Or loose

Edit - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Not noticing it running rough.


----------



## blybrook PE

Hmm, good luck


----------



## NJmike PE

Its the logical first place to check.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Trade cars with wife. Problem solved


----------



## NJmike PE

Just came on out of no where


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## blybrook PE

Hmm, run mine without the fuel cap on it all the time, never throw a code (2012 diesel)


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is cap tight


----------



## blybrook PE

Hell, trading cars can cause other problems!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am a fat disgusting pig man


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get crappy gas at crappy gas mart


----------



## blybrook PE

Ok, back to work fer me


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Did you get crappy gas at crappy gas mart


Shell


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am a fat disgusting pig man


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am a fat disgusting pig man


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am a fat disgusting pig man


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> I am a fat disgusting pig man


Oink Oink my good man


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dpi you have gun


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Shoot it


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Buy new one


----------



## NJmike PE

Huh


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am a fat disgusting pig man


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 22%


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam pie


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I ate too much tasty sketty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sp


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I are too much tasty sketty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I are too much tasty sketty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I had a smoked ham


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I are too much tasty sketty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I also ate some candy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And garlic bread


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for desert


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for desert


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for desert


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Time for middle kids bath


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for desert


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for desert


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No desert, too fat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for desert


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for desert


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for desert


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for desert


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for desert


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My little two year old dragon girl is trying to eat daddy. "rarr, I'm dragon daddy... Chomp chomp chomp!" Giggle giggle.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My little two year old dragon girl is trying to eat daddy. "rarr, I'm dragon daddy... Chomp chomp chomp!" Giggle giggle.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My little two year old dragon girl is trying to eat daddy. "rarr, I'm dragon daddy... Chomp chomp chomp!" Giggle giggle.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My little two year old dragon girl is trying to eat daddy. "rarr, I'm dragon daddy... Chomp chomp chomp!" Giggle giggle.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My little two year old dragon girl is trying to eat daddy. "rarr, I'm dragon daddy... Chomp chomp chomp!" Giggle giggle.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My little two year old dragon girl is trying to eat daddy. "rarr, I'm dragon daddy... Chomp chomp chomp!" Giggle giggle.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for desert


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My little two year old dragon girl is trying to eat daddy. "rarr, I'm dragon daddy... Chomp chomp chomp!" Giggle giggle.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My little two year old dragon girl is trying to eat daddy. "rarr, I'm dragon daddy... Chomp chomp chomp!" Giggle giggle.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sapper said:


> No desert, too fat[/quote
> 
> That's no fun


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Pasty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love to watch the Wiggles


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love to watch the Wiggles


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love to watch the Wiggles


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love to watch the Wiggles


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love to watch the Wiggles


----------



## matt267 PE

It's the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love to watch the Wiggles


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love to watch the Wiggles


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love to watch the Wiggles


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Do you love to watch the Wiggles


Those guys are creepy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love to watch the Wiggles


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love to watch the Wiggles


----------



## matt267 PE

It's the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine


----------



## frazil

blybrook PE said:


> This was yesterdays load:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each truck was fully loaded. The trailer with wood sides on the car hauler was holding 6000 lb of split firewood. Cracked 2 welds on the rear hold downs due to bad roads. Made it home safe without failures!
> 
> Slow drive though.


I will stop complaining now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love to watch the Wiggles


----------



## matt267 PE

It's the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine


----------



## matt267 PE

It's the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

They scare me


----------



## frazil

I hate that I can't see the number on my phone


----------



## matt267 PE

It's the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love to watch the Wiggles


----------



## frazil

Maybe I should try tspayslk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love to watch the Wiggles


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love to watch the Wiggles


----------



## frazil

That would be tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love to watch the Wiggles


----------



## frazil

The wiggles are creepy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love to watch the Wiggles


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love to watch the Wiggles


----------



## frazil

The wiggles are creepy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love to watch the Wiggles


----------



## frazil

The wiggles are creepy


----------



## frazil

The wiggles are creepy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love to watch the Wiggles


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love to watch the Wiggles


----------



## frazil

The wiggles are creepy


----------



## matt267 PE

Yo gabba gabba wasn't too bad. The episode with jack black was interesting. Jack's orange suit was a bit too small.


----------



## frazil

The wiggles are creepy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine


----------



## matt267 PE

It's the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine


----------



## matt267 PE

It's the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine


----------



## matt267 PE

It's the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine


----------



## matt267 PE

It's the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love Spongebob


----------



## matt267 PE

It's the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love Spongebob


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love Spongebob


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love Spongebob


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love Spongebob


----------



## frazil

Yo gabba gabba was ok. That dj guy is actually kind of famous isn't he?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love Spongebob


----------



## frazil

Sponge bob is weird


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you love Spongebob


----------



## frazil

Wow, I think that pegs me as old that I have a space between sponge and bob


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is post count


----------



## frazil

I live spongebob


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Posted


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is post count


----------



## matt267 PE

It's the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is post count


----------



## frazil

Nope still not right


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is post count


----------



## frazil

I love spongebob


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is post count


----------



## frazil

Are you guys actually r


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is post count


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Yo gabba gabba was ok. That dj guy is actually kind of famous isn't he?


Yeah, buzz beat of the day. He is a famous dj.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is post count


----------



## frazil

Are you guys actually robots programmed to repeat random lines?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## frazil

Genius if so


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you guys actually robots programmed to repeat random lines?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you guys actually robots programmed to repeat random lines?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you guys actually robots programmed to repeat random lines?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you guys actually robots programmed to repeat random lines?


----------



## frazil

I'm wondering if I can teach my kids to copy/paste/post


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## frazil

copy/paste/post


----------



## frazil

copy/paste/post


----------



## frazil

copy/paste/post


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> I'm wondering if I can teach my kids to copy/paste/post


That's a way to get the count uo


----------



## frazil

copy/paste/post


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> copy/paste/post


You must have learned that from njmike


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Was tortured for years watching Wiggles, Elmos potty time, and spongeBob


----------



## frazil

I wouldn't want them to accidentally stumble into the funny pic thread


----------



## frazil

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Was tortured for years watching Wiggles, Elmos potty time, and spongeBob


But I see you survived


----------



## frazil

The force is strong with this one


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Was tortured for years watching Wiggles, Elmos potty time, and spongeBob


----------



## frazil

My daughter is really into my little pony now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Was tortured for years watching Wiggles, Elmos potty time, and spongeBob


----------



## frazil

Which I have to admit is ok


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Was tortured for years watching Wiggles, Elmos potty time, and spongeBob


----------



## frazil

copy/paste/post


----------



## frazil

copy/paste/post


----------



## frazil

copy/paste/post


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> I wouldn't want them to accidentally stumble into the funny pic thread


Well, they might learn something from the nsfw picture thread


----------



## frazil

What is the post count?


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want them to accidentally stumble into the funny pic thread
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they might learn something from the nsfw picture thread
Click to expand...

Lol, true


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Mikey??


----------



## frazil

What is the post count?


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> What is the post count?


20230ish


----------



## frazil

What is the post count?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Mikey??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Mikey??


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Where's Mikey??


on the couch


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the post count?
> 
> 
> 
> 20230ish
Click to expand...

Thanks, wow!


----------



## frazil

Eatin' life


----------



## frazil

Eatin' life


----------



## frazil

Eatin' life


----------



## frazil

Eatin' life


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dithelim Crystals down to 10% Captain.


----------



## frazil

Eatin' life


----------



## frazil

Eatin' life


----------



## frazil

Eatin' life


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dilithem Crystals down to 10% Captain.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Dithelim Crystals down to 10% Captain.


Get the kids on the treadmill


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dilithem Crystals down to 10% Captain.


----------



## frazil

Eatin' life


----------



## frazil

Eatin' life


----------



## frazil

Eatin' life


----------



## frazil

Eatin' life


----------



## NJmike PE

And the Verdict: Evap emissions control systems leak


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Beam me up Scottie


----------



## NJmike PE

Just as suspected


----------



## frazil

English please


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Loose gas cap??


----------



## frazil

English please


----------



## NJmike PE

Gas pressure leak


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting for my daughter to go to bed so I can have leftover pie


----------



## frazil

English please


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Loose gas cap


----------



## frazil

Compute


----------



## NJmike PE

I tightened it down. We reset the code. Time will tell


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting for my daughter to go to bed so I can have leftover pie


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Loose gas cap


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting for my daughter to go to bed so I can have leftover pie


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Waiting for my daughter to go to bed so I can have leftover pie


I like pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting for my daughter to go to bed so I can have leftover pie


----------



## engineergurl

You know what? I just read most of that just to see if there were any gems in there... kf is eating the rat in his pocket, sapper is training his pet dragon, Fraz is not jealous of all bly's wood (no matter what Freud thinks), matt's dog is healing well, and njmike is a law breaker... oh and ship wrecked wants life


----------



## frazil

Leftover pie?! What about the candy?


----------



## NJmike PE

Most logical explanation


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I thought someone here said that earlier


----------



## engineergurl

My check engine light has been on for years


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I thought someone here said that earlier


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I thought someone here said that earlier


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my daughter to go to bed so I can have leftover pie
> 
> 
> 
> I like pie
Click to expand...

Me too. I just don't like to share.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I thought someone here said that earlier


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakin the law! Breakin the law!


----------



## frazil

Thanks for the summary


----------



## engineergurl

But bama doesn't require inspections


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakin the law! Breakin the law!


----------



## frazil

Fo real?!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Beam me up Scottie


----------



## frazil

My inspection is past due


----------



## engineergurl

What is the wolfpack?


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I thought someone here said that earlier


You did. I suspected it to be the cause but w/o the code I wasn't positive


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Beam me up Scottie


----------



## frazil

And I need an oil change


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakin the law! Breakin the law!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Beam me up Scottie


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Beam me up Scottie


----------



## engineergurl

Yeah. They check the vin when you register the first time and that's it


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Beam me up Scottie


----------



## matt267 PE

Whats going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whats going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whats going on here?


----------



## engineergurl

Virginia has inspections and higher insurance rates


----------



## matt267 PE

Whats going on here?


----------



## NJmike PE

83 more posts to 15k


----------



## frazil

Strange things are afoot at the circle K


----------



## frazil

Strange things are afoot at the circle K


----------



## engineergurl

So I keep everything in bama


----------



## frazil

Strange things are afoot at the circle K


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Ga has no car inspections


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakin the law! Breakin the law!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Ga has no car inspections


----------



## engineergurl

Jersey Mike's for dinner... ha ha ha!


----------



## frazil

Strange things are afoot at the circle K


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike broke his ride


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Leftover pie?! What about the candy?


I would share, but I don't want to.


----------



## frazil

Strange things are afoot at the circle K


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh I hate how much shot costs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## engineergurl

#13 almost mikes way but no onions so not really


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's bring this ship home


----------



## frazil

I didn't plan the candy so well...all we have are jelly beans


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's happening at circle k


----------



## frazil

Sapper said:


> Let's bring this ship home


What does that mean?


----------



## engineergurl

You have to pass emissions in atl I thought


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Bird shot?


----------



## frazil

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What's happening at circle k


Strange things


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> Jersey Mike's for dinner... ha ha ha!


I'm confused


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets all study for PE


----------



## frazil

What does that mean?


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter is not a big candy eating. We still have Halloween candy around


----------



## frazil

What does that mean?


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

She asked you on a date


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love it that I can give my daughter a "look" and she changes her behavior. My son never learned what the "look" meant.


----------



## frazil

What does that mean?


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## engineergurl

Although it was horrid trying to prove to them I was a citizen


----------



## frazil

What does that mean?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sp


----------



## frazil

engineergurl said:


> Although it was horrid trying to prove to them I was a citizen


Citizen of atl?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

1 more


----------



## engineergurl

Are there jersey mikes in jersey? I don't remember them in ny


----------



## frazil

Bill &amp; ted's excellent adventure?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spoke


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> Are there jersey mikes in jersey? I don't remember them in ny


Not that I've seen


----------



## frazil

What does that mean?


----------



## engineergurl

No a us citizen... they thought I wasnt


----------



## frazil

engineergurl said:


> Are there jersey mikes in jersey? I don't remember them in ny


Of course


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> Are there jersey mikes in jersey? I don't remember them in ny


We have one here in RI. I love jersey mike's


----------



## frazil

My h grew up there


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## frazil

What does that mean?


----------



## frazil

What does that mean?


----------



## frazil

What does that mean?


----------



## matt267 PE

1 more


----------



## frazil

What does that mean?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## frazil

2 more


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## frazil

3 more


----------



## engineergurl

And NY wouldn't sell me by birth certificate cause my last name is different


----------



## frazil

4 more


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## frazil

5 more


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## frazil

6 more


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## frazil

7 more


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## frazil

8 more


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## frazil

9 more


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## frazil

Ran outta single digits


----------



## frazil

More more


----------



## NJmike PE

Fraz, what are we counting down to


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## frazil

I'm counting up the number of posts Matt needs to make


----------



## frazil

More


----------



## akwooly

[SIZE=12pt]V.I. Lenin, Vladimir Ilyich Ulyanov![/SIZE]


----------



## engineergurl

Sky rockets in flight


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> I'm counting up the number of posts Matt needs to make


What's my quota?


----------



## engineergurl

Afternoon delight


----------



## NJmike PE

Donny, we're you listening to the Dude's story?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## engineergurl

Was that top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## frazil

In all honesty, you're not going to get anything accomplished between now and results, so keep spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## engineergurl

Ana banana is on mandatory yard time


----------



## frazil

Go shizzle


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## frazil

Fo shizzle


----------



## frazil

engineergurl said:


> Ana banana is on mandatory yard time


What about plum?


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> In all honesty, you're not going to get anything accomplished between now and results, so keep spammin'


I actually already got my results, for the oct 2013 eit.


----------



## engineergurl

Roast beast


----------



## NJmike PE

Another Caucasian, Gary.


----------



## frazil

I'm not going to lie, I've had some wine


----------



## matt267 PE

I might take the pe april 2015


----------



## engineergurl

I don't have a plum


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, you're not going to get anything accomplished between now and results, so keep spammin'
> 
> 
> 
> I actually already got my results, for the oct 2013 eit.
Click to expand...

And...?


----------



## matt267 PE

I just don't want to study


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, you're not going to get anything accomplished between now and results, so keep spammin'
> 
> 
> 
> I actually already got my results, for the oct 2013 eit.
Click to expand...

Same here. Passed the October 13 PE


----------



## NJmike PE

Another Caucasian, Gary.


----------



## engineergurl

I have Anaconda Von Bigfoot, Rex, Pumpkin Jr and Rizzo


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, you're not going to get anything accomplished between now and results, so keep spammin'
> 
> 
> 
> I actually already got my results, for the oct 2013 eit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And...?
Click to expand...

I passed. Looking forward to pe exam in 2015


----------



## akwooly

you're like a child who wanders into the middle of a movie and wants to


----------



## engineergurl

I got real water now


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to get daughter to bed so I can have pie


----------



## engineergurl

Wants to?


----------



## engineergurl

Pie flavored yogurt


----------



## engineergurl

What is the Hansiatic League?


----------



## akwooly

sometimes you eat the bear and well sometimes he eats you


----------



## engineergurl

I was told there would be punch and pie


----------



## akwooly

the royal we, you know the editorial


----------



## NJmike PE

Eight year old dude


----------



## engineergurl

They aren't just strong


----------



## engineergurl

They are Army strong


----------



## NJmike PE

I dig your style man


----------



## engineergurl

The 8 pm train sounds sick


----------



## frazil

So you guys are legit


----------



## NJmike PE

Stay outta Malibu, dead beat!


----------



## engineergurl

It may not be a train


----------



## frazil

I'm data obese


----------



## frazil

I've got a data harvester


----------



## engineergurl

Maybe its my ghosts


----------



## frazil

I'll take some punch and pie tho


----------



## frazil

Spam sp-spam spam spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

I want candy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner snack time


----------



## NJmike PE

Phone's ringing, Dude.


----------



## engineergurl

You can't have a rally with out punch and pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Phone's ringing, Dude.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I got raisinets


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I got junior mints


----------



## engineergurl

Maybe a train braking


----------



## NJmike PE

Phone's ringing, Dude.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Which one should I eat


----------



## akwooly

Mr treehorn treats objects like women man


----------



## engineergurl

80 degrees today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

I am so confused


----------



## NJmike PE

Shomer shabbos!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## frazil

Booktime


----------



## frazil

Booktime


----------



## engineergurl

Going to call and see if I can get the dogs boarded this weekend


----------



## frazil

Booktime


----------



## engineergurl

Maybe go to the race


----------



## frazil

engineergurl said:


> Going to call and see if I can get the dogs boarded this weekend


Going out?


----------



## blybrook PE

Making progress!


----------



## engineergurl

Byob


----------



## frazil

What does that mean?


----------



## frazil

What does that mean?


----------



## frazil

What does that mean?


----------



## engineergurl

NASCAR is in town! And a Saturday night race


----------



## engineergurl

In Richmond you can bring a cooler in to the race


----------



## akwooly

i hate the f'n eagles man


----------



## engineergurl

Not sure about the boot in those crowds


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> NASCAR is in town! And a Saturday night race


is NASCAR cooler in person, because i cant stand to watch it on TV


----------



## engineergurl

Nice


----------



## NJmike PE

Donny you're out of your element! Dude, the Chinaman is not the issue here!


----------



## engineergurl

I think its better in person, but I enjoy it on tv


----------



## NJmike PE

Donny you're out of your element! Dude, the Chinaman is not the issue here!


----------



## engineergurl

Depends on what track


----------



## engineergurl

Taco flavored kisses


----------



## engineergurl

Lovely


----------



## engineergurl

Not digging this song


----------



## NJmike PE

You mark that frame an 8, and you're entering a world of pain.


----------



## engineergurl

I won't be voting for delvin


----------



## akwooly

you said it man, nobody f***s with the Jesus


----------



## engineergurl

Nope he didn't tackle the high notes


----------



## NJmike PE

Has the whole world gone crazy? Am I the only one around here who gives a shit about the rules? Mark it zero!


----------



## akwooly

he fixes the cable?


----------



## engineergurl

Stupidest movie ever made


----------



## akwooly

uh, I'm just gonna go find a cash machine


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> Stupidest movie ever made


best movie ever


----------



## engineergurl

Like I would rather watch Duets


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey, careful, man, there's a beverage here!


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupidest movie ever made
> 
> 
> 
> best movie ever
Click to expand...

lusone:


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> Like I would rather watch Duets


yeah, i don't know what movie that is


----------



## engineergurl

The best movie ever made it is not


----------



## engineergurl

Duets is about competition kareoke


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I would rather watch Duets
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i don't know what movie that is
Click to expand...

Because it sux. Everyone knows Lebowski


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## engineergurl

Lebowski can go stand under a falling h-bomb


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> Duets is about competition kareoke


i would rather watch that than NASCAR on TV


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmmm pie


----------



## engineergurl

Well that says something, don't it?


----------



## NJmike PE

That's blasphemy EG


----------



## akwooly

my wife cant stand Lebowski either


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone else read The Magic Tree House?


----------



## NJmike PE

Women....


----------



## engineergurl

Scroll back like 10 pages and I explained indirectly why I don't like that movie... it wasy cousins husbands favorite movie


----------



## akwooly

I would rather watch a real sport on TV.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Anyone else read The Magic Tree House?


Here he goes with the tree hugging again


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> Scroll back like 10 pages and I explained indirectly why I don't like that movie... it wasy cousins husbands favorite movie


Its like a needle in a hay stack.


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else read The Magic Tree House?
> 
> 
> 
> Here he goes with the tree hugging again
Click to expand...

enviros


----------



## engineergurl

Suns set


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else read The Magic Tree House?
> 
> 
> 
> Here he goes with the tree hugging again
Click to expand...

GFY 

they're good books.


----------



## engineergurl

Bunny humpers


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Mmm candy


----------



## engineergurl

Pecker checkers (those are woodpecker biologists)


----------



## NJmike PE

Oooooh. He said the bad word EG


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> Bunny humpers


Wow, are we in that part of the Internet?


----------



## engineergurl

Hug a logger, save a tree


----------



## NJmike PE

:banhim:


----------



## engineergurl

GFY is a proper name


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Oooooh. He said the bad word EG


She said it had to be said in a serious way.

And you said it first.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Yummy bummy


----------



## engineergurl

Stumpies


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is post count


----------



## matt267 PE

China needs moe enviros


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh. He said the bad word EG
> 
> 
> 
> She said it had to be said in a serious way.
> And you said it first.
Click to expand...

I know you are but what am I?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not going


----------



## engineergurl

I will vote for Danni cause she just rocked the house


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## engineergurl

Environs rule


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh. He said the bad word EG
> 
> 
> 
> She said it had to be said in a serious way.
> And you said it first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are but what am I?
Click to expand...

You're glue, I'm rubbe..... fuck it. Never mind.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## engineergurl

But the need to listen better sometimes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## engineergurl

Like a fire truck


----------



## engineergurl

Drugs are bad, mmmmkay?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammin past 20.5k


----------



## engineergurl

Time for bed?


----------



## engineergurl

Yup.


----------



## engineergurl

EG out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam bump


----------



## engineergurl

Ha, was that a top?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> EG out


Good night


----------



## NJmike PE

I guess this is now just a sausage party


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

38


----------



## NJmike PE

37


----------



## NJmike PE

36


----------



## NJmike PE

35


----------



## NJmike PE

34


----------



## NJmike PE

33


----------



## NJmike PE

32


----------



## NJmike PE

31


----------



## matt267 PE

I love tacos at a party though


----------



## NJmike PE

30


----------



## NJmike PE

29

Me too matt


----------



## NJmike PE

28


----------



## NJmike PE

27


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

26


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

25


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

24


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

23


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

22


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

21


----------



## NJmike PE

20


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

19


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sp


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

18


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

17


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

16


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

15


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

14


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

13


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

12


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets go to the strip club


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

11


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

10


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

9


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

8


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

7


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## knight1fox3

frazil said:


> Strange things are afoot at the circle K


EPIC quote...



engineergurl said:


> #13 almost mikes way but no onions so not really


Jersey Mike's subs rock!



NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupidest movie ever made
> 
> 
> 
> best movie ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lusone:
Click to expand...

x2


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

6


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lets go to the strip club


Where's fox. He might have a video


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets go to the strip club


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

5


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

4


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets go to the strip club


----------



## NJmike PE

3


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

2


----------



## knight1fox3

What's going on here?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets go to the strip club


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets go to the strip club


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

1


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets go to the strip club


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniping?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets go to the strip club


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

N


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Y


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

O


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

H


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

K


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

B


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

D


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

15k in less than a year

:gora: :Banane20: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048: :woot: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok Matt. Go get 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

D


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> 15k in less than a year
> 
> :gora:  :Banane20:  arty-smiley-048:   arty-smiley-048:   arty-smiley-048:   :woot:   :bananalama:   :bananalama:   :bananalama:


Mike, you need to find a hobby.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

H


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

A


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

G


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

R


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 15k in less than a year
> 
> :gora:  :Banane20:  arty-smiley-048:   arty-smiley-048:   arty-smiley-048:   :woot:   :bananalama:   :bananalama:   :bananalama:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, you need to find a hobby.
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

A


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

W


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

T


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Q


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Q


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

G


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Q


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

G


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

S


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

H


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

W


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

L


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

C


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

E


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

M


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

F


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper is just watching


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

W


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

S


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

J


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

K


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

T


----------



## NJmike PE

What is our goal for the night? 21k or 22k?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

B


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Sapper is just watching


He likes to watch I guess


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Q


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

W


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> What is our goal for the night? 21k or 22k?


21k is good.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

H


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

T


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

N


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

T


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Good. Maybe I'll get some reading in tonight


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Q


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

O


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

K


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

G


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

A


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

S


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

B


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

D


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Good. Maybe I'll get some reading in tonight


May I recommend The Magic Tree House


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

S


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

N


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

S


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Maybe I'll get some reading in tonight
> 
> 
> 
> May I recommend The Magic Tree House
Click to expand...

I don't hug trees I cut them down and build in their place


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Lol. I started lone survivor


----------



## NJmike PE

I would like to get I little further with it


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## akwooly

I cut trees and burn them. And build stuff out of them.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

A


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Lol. I started lone survivor


Good book.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

E


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

T


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> I cut trees and burn them. And build stuff out of them.


Wooly is my peeps


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

I wanna see the movie but not til I finish reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

T


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Y


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

F


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I wanna see the movie but not til I finish reading


I haven't seen the movie yet but I heard good things about it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

M


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting spam


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Lol. I started lone survivor


Awesome read. At first I was, man Marcus is sure full of himself. But he has earned that right. I highly recommend you read that book like you spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## akwooly

Peter berg did a good job with the movie.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## akwooly

At first I didn't agree with berg casting marky marky for luttrel. Marcus is like 6'5" or 6'6". Marky mark is like 5'5" or something. I was no way he is going to pull off a big Texan.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> At first I didn't agree with berg casting marky marky for luttrel. Marcus is like 6'5" or 6'6". Marky mark is like 5'5" or something. I was no way he is going to pull off a big Texan.


I take it you liked the movie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> At first I didn't agree with berg casting marky marky for luttrel. Marcus is like 6'5" or 6'6". Marky mark is like 5'5" or something. I was no way he is going to pull off a big Texan.
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you liked the movie
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

A


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Y


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

H


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

G


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Had to put my daughter to bed. Time to get lost. In my book. Later ya'll


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Had to put my daughter to bed. Time to get lost. In my book. Later ya'll


Good night


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Had to put my daughter to bed. Time to get lost. In my book. Later ya'll


Night!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

I like pasta


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

With garlic and olive oil


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

I like pasta too much.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta to 21k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k and 21k


----------



## akwooly

W00t


----------



## matt267 PE

21k good job


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's go Matt. You're on the clock now. Take it to 7k


----------



## akwooly

I can rest better tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Let's go Matt. You're on the clock now. Take it to 7k


Will do


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## akwooly

Go matty


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's go Matt.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam to 7k


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice job


----------



## matt267 PE

This was fun


----------



## csb

FTS


----------



## matt267 PE

Good night


----------



## engineergurl

One last post from bed


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

A


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Q


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

D


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Q


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

J


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

R


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Q


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

N


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

J


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Q


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

O


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

H


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

E


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

F


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Is it true that every time a tree gets cut down, Matt sheds a tear?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

M


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

D


----------



## akwooly

:


----------



## akwooly

Delta


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Is it true that every time a tree gets cut down, Matt sheds a tear?


I'm more of a water guy.

Whatever you do, don't piss in the water.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Road Guy

Can y'all get this to 1E6 ?


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Can y'all get this to 1E6 ?


We're trying.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is that hex


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Can y'all get this to 1E6 ?


If we keep at this pace assuming 40 days before the results are released then yes.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100k!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## YMZ PE

I was promised punch and pie?


----------



## NJmike PE

I like pie


----------



## blybrook PE

Mmm, spam pie


----------



## matt267 PE

YMZ PE said:


> I was promised punch and pie?


Sorry, I didn't share any pie last night.


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> Can y'all get this to 1E6 ?


1E6????

Let's go for 1E5.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tree's are nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tree's are nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tree's are nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tree's are nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tree's are nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tree's are nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tree's are nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tree's are nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tree's are nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tree's are nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tree's are nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tree's are nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tree's are nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

people from NJ hate trees.


----------



## matt267 PE

people from NJ hate trees.


----------



## matt267 PE

people from NJ hate trees.


----------



## matt267 PE

people from NJ hate trees.


----------



## matt267 PE

people from NJ hate trees.


----------



## matt267 PE

people from NJ hate trees.


----------



## matt267 PE

Trees can make your air stink less.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ right NJ?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't Earth Day coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

I like water more.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like water more.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like water more.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like water more.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like water more.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like water more.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like water more because trees drink water.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like water more because trees drink water.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like water more because trees drink water.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like water more because trees drink water.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like water more because trees drink water.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like water more because trees drink water.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like water more because trees drink water.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like water more because trees drink water.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like water more because trees drink water.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like water more because trees drink water.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper, have you ever hugged a tree? If not, try it. Just make sure there isn't poison Ivy growing on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper, have you ever hugged a tree? If not, try it. Just make sure there isn't poison Ivy growing on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper, have you ever hugged a tree? If not, try it. Just make sure there isn't poison Ivy growing on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper, have you ever hugged a tree? If not, try it. Just make sure there isn't poison Ivy growing on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper, have you ever hugged a tree? If not, try it. Just make sure there isn't poison Ivy growing on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper, have you ever hugged a tree? If not, try it. Just make sure there isn't poison Ivy growing on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper, have you ever hugged a tree? If not, try it. Just make sure there isn't poison Ivy growing on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper, have you ever hugged a tree? If not, try it. Just make sure there isn't poison Ivy growing on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper, have you ever hugged a tree? If not, try it. Just make sure there isn't poison Ivy growing on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper, have you ever hugged a tree? If not, try it. Just make sure there isn't poison Ivy growing on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper, have you ever hugged a tree? If not, try it. Just make sure there isn't poison Ivy growing on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper, have you ever hugged a tree? If not, try it. Just make sure there isn't poison Ivy growing on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper, have you ever hugged a tree? If not, try it. Just make sure there isn't poison Ivy growing on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

trees are woody, but the word is tinny.


----------



## matt267 PE

Where is sniper the fox?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where is sniper the fox?


----------



## matt267 PE

sniper no sniping


----------



## matt267 PE

sniper no sniping


----------



## matt267 PE

sniper no sniping


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh man.


----------



## matt267 PE

I used to wake at 0430hr to study for the EIT. I was always tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

I used to wake at 0430hr to study for the EIT. I was always tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

I used to wake at 0430hr to study for the EIT. I was always tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

I used to wake at 0430hr to study for the EIT. I was always tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

I used to wake at 0430hr to study for the EIT. I was always tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

I used to wake at 0430hr to study for the EIT. I was always tired.


----------



## NJmike PE

Trees get in the way. Wetlands don't really exist.


----------



## matt267 PE

I used to wake at 0430hr to study for the EIT. I was always tired.


----------



## NJmike PE

Trees get in the way. Wetlands don't really exist.


----------



## NJmike PE

Trees get in the way. Wetlands don't really exist.


----------



## NJmike PE

Trees get in the way. Wetlands don't really exist.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Trees get in the way. Wetlands don't really exist.


good morning Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

Trees get in the way. Wetlands don't really exist.


----------



## NJmike PE

Trees get in the way. Wetlands don't really exist.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gm matt


----------



## matt267 PE

But what about the salamanders


----------



## matt267 PE

But what about the salamanders


----------



## matt267 PE

But what about the salamanders


----------



## NJmike PE

I have survey field work this morning. No spamming.


----------



## matt267 PE

we have to save the salamanders


----------



## NJmike PE

I have survey field work this morning. No spamming.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I have survey field work this morning. No spamming.


WHAT?

Wait, your not a PS.


----------



## NJmike PE

They exist only in pet stores


----------



## NJmike PE

And zoos


----------



## matt267 PE

Watch our of poison ivy


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have survey field work this morning. No spamming.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?
> Wait, your not a PS.
Click to expand...

Fill in work.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> They exist only in pet stores


and in holograms


----------



## NJmike PE

Survey fw is getting backed up


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate poison ivy


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate poison ivy


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate poison ivy


----------



## matt267 PE

and spam = "Fill in work"

tell you boss you've got it covered today.


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate poison ivy


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I hate poison ivy


me too. I"m very allergic


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate poison ivy


----------



## NJmike PE

If I even look at it I need a shot and the z pack


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't us Round Up often, but when I do, it's on poison ivy.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't us Round Up often, but when I do, it's on poison ivy.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't us Round Up often, but when I do, it's on poison ivy.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll be back in the office around noon


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> If I even look at it I need a shot and the z pack


It's a season long battle. It grown under my fence from the three properties that surround mine.


----------



## matt267 PE

I"m going to try and spam from the cafe again today. Maybe they fixed the wifi.


----------



## NJmike PE

Could be worse I guess


----------



## matt267 PE

This post needs to be at 23.5k by 0000hr.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I even look at it I need a shot and the z pack
> 
> 
> 
> It's a season long battle. It grown under my fence from the three properties that surround mine.
Click to expand...

That sux


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Could be worse I guess





NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I even look at it I need a shot and the z pack
> 
> 
> 
> It's a season long battle. It grown under my fence from the three properties that surround mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sux
Click to expand...

My dog tends to find it first by running by and touching it. I then get it from him. I walk the fence line looking for all summer long.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> This post needs to be at 23.5k by 0000hr.


Are we still aiming for 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

I am.


----------



## matt267 PE

Although RG is smoking crack and suggested 1E6.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be worse I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I even look at it I need a shot and the z pack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a season long battle. It grown under my fence from the three properties that surround mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog tends to find it first by running by and touching it. I then get it from him. I walk the fence line looking for all summer long.
Click to expand...

See that shit serves no good purpose


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Although RG is smoking crack and suggested 1E6.


Yeah I misread that last night


----------



## matt267 PE

I think poison



NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be worse I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I even look at it I need a shot and the z pack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a season long battle. It grown under my fence from the three properties that surround mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog tends to find it first by running by and touching it. I then get it from him. I walk the fence line looking for all summer long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See that shit serves no good purpose
Click to expand...

It feeds the birds. We have to save the birds.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I am.


I'm pretty sure we only need to avg 2500 ppd. So if we only get to 22.5k we are still on course


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although RG is smoking crack and suggested 1E6.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I misread that last night
Click to expand...

I know, and you seemed to accept the challenge.

It already, the kids are learning common core math. You were close and deserve partial credit.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I think poison
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be worse I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I even look at it I need a shot and the z pack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a season long battle. It grown under my fence from the three properties that surround mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog tends to find it first by running by and touching it. I then get it from him. I walk the fence line looking for all summer long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See that shit serves no good purpose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It feeds the birds. We have to save the birds.
Click to expand...

They can feed on something else IMHO


----------



## matt267 PE

We are averaging greater then 2500/day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't us Round Up often, but when I do, it's on poison ivy.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although RG is smoking crack and suggested 1E6.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I misread that last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, and you seemed to accept the challenge.
> It already, the kids are learning common core math. You were close and deserve partial credit.
Click to expand...

Only off by a zero


----------



## matt267 PE

When I see PI, I spray first and ask questions later.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although RG is smoking crack and suggested 1E6.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I misread that last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, and you seemed to accept the challenge.
> It already, the kids are learning common core math. You were close and deserve partial credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only off by a zero
Click to expand...

yeah, that's one decimal place. big deal


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> We are averaging greater then 2500/day.


I know which helps with the weekends where we will only get drunk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

When I was waiting for my EIT results, I stressed so much about how many simple stupid mistakes I could have made.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like drunk spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

Drunk spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I like spamming with EG, fraz, sapper, etc. It's nice to get to know some of you folks.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> When I was waiting for my EIT results, I stressed so much about how many simple stupid mistakes I could have made.


I know. They really screw up with jamming 120 questions in 4 hours


----------



## matt267 PE

We even have a few new comers spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

The whole thought of 2 minutes per problem was what stressed me the most


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was waiting for my EIT results, I stressed so much about how many simple stupid mistakes I could have made.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. They really screw up with jamming 120 questions in 4 hours
Click to expand...

Not anymore. The kids these day get a 5 hour CBT with less questions. Not like in our day, it ends up being a REALLY LONG DAY.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah, I'm gonna continue to rally the troops.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> The whole thought of 2 minutes per problem was what stressed me the most


I looked at it as 2 minute average. Some questions took more time other took less. I just made sure that after 60min I hade finished 1/4 of the questions.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was waiting for my EIT results, I stressed so much about how many simple stupid mistakes I could have made.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. They really screw up with jamming 120 questions in 4 hours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not anymore. The kids these day get a 5 hour CBT with less questions. Not like in our day, it ends up being a REALLY LONG DAY.
Click to expand...

After that exam I tried so hard to get drunk. Wouldn't happen. I was too drained.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll look for your rally post and bump them


----------



## NJmike PE

The afternoon session was a breeze for me.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah its really fun to get the kids involved in this thread. The ones who are waiting on results


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was waiting for my EIT results, I stressed so much about how many simple stupid mistakes I could have made.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. They really screw up with jamming 120 questions in 4 hours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not anymore. The kids these day get a 5 hour CBT with less questions. Not like in our day, it ends up being a REALLY LONG DAY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After that exam I tried so hard to get drunk. Wouldn't happen. I was too drained.
Click to expand...

Between that and all the studying.

That's why I'm having a hard time getting motivated to take the April 2015 PE.

I'm still tired from studying for the EIT.


----------



## NJmike PE

I took the civil afternoon session.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was waiting for my EIT results, I stressed so much about how many simple stupid mistakes I could have made.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. They really screw up with jamming 120 questions in 4 hours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not anymore. The kids these day get a 5 hour CBT with less questions. Not like in our day, it ends up being a REALLY LONG DAY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After that exam I tried so hard to get drunk. Wouldn't happen. I was too drained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Between that and all the studying.
> That's why I'm having a hard time getting motivated to take the April 2015 PE.
> 
> I'm still tired from studying for the EIT.
Click to expand...

Get your wife Pg. That worked wonderfully for me.


----------



## matt267 PE

I took the "other (general) discipline" the time I passed.


----------



## NJmike PE

Uh, not getting your wife Pg.


----------



## NJmike PE

It worked great getting mine Pg.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was waiting for my EIT results, I stressed so much about how many simple stupid mistakes I could have made.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. They really screw up with jamming 120 questions in 4 hours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not anymore. The kids these day get a 5 hour CBT with less questions. Not like in our day, it ends up being a REALLY LONG DAY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After that exam I tried so hard to get drunk. Wouldn't happen. I was too drained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Between that and all the studying.
> That's why I'm having a hard time getting motivated to take the April 2015 PE.
> 
> I'm still tired from studying for the EIT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get your wife Pg. That worked wonderfully for me.
Click to expand...

I want my PE before that happens.


----------



## NJmike PE

You get yours pg


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> It worked great getting mine Pg.


got it.


----------



## NJmike PE

I did too. Things happen


----------



## matt267 PE

It's safer to sleep on the couch I guess.


----------



## NJmike PE

It really was the best thing for me. She left me alone at night and just rested in bed. I got to focus fully on studying.


----------



## NJmike PE

So, the CBE is now only 5 hrs long?


----------



## matt267 PE

I hated having to ask my daughter to leave me alone. I feel like I missed a big chunk of her growing.


----------



## NJmike PE

No separate am and PM sessions?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> So, the CBE is now only 5 hrs long?


Yeah somthing like that. You're in the room for like 6 hours, but here is an tutorial and exit survey.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> No separate am and PM sessions?


there is a brake at some point, but I don't think the question get harder or anything. I think they are all weighted the same and worth the same about of points.


----------



## matt267 PE

I read that the PE will be transition to CBT at some point too.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I hated having to ask my daughter to leave me alone. I feel like I missed a big chunk of her growing.


Yeah, i hear you. I would study from. Her bed time at 2000 until I couldn't do any more. Usually between 2200-2300. Did that 4-5 nights a week for 3.5 mos


----------



## matt267 PE

I think the PS exam already is.


----------



## matt267 PE

I need to get the PE done. I feel like it's this weight hanging over me.


----------



## NJmike PE

I heard that about the PE but just not really soon.


----------



## matt267 PE

The PE is unfinished business


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I need to get the PE done. I feel like it's this weight hanging over me.


Plus you don't want them changing the reqmts either.


----------



## matt267 PE

The PE will be a gradual shift to CBT from what I read.


----------



## NJmike PE

My biggest nightmare was that they would make MS a reqmt for sitting


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get the PE done. I feel like it's this weight hanging over me.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus you don't want them changing the reqmts either.
Click to expand...

Damn straight. I think in 2020 a masters will be required, or some shit like that.


----------



## NJmike PE

I would have given up. I'm so done with school


----------



## matt267 PE

I can't afford a masters. I"m still paying for my BS.


----------



## NJmike PE

There was talk about it in 2012 at one point


----------



## NJmike PE

Same here


----------



## NJmike PE

I considered it for future planning. Maybe once the kids are older


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> There was talk about it in 2012 at one point


Yeah. I don't think any states have adopted the recommended change from NCEES yet though. But the NCEES want to change the definition of a "Model Law Engineer" to have a MS.


----------



## NJmike PE

My thought was when I retire, I could become an adjunct prof PT.


----------



## matt267 PE

I would rather have a boat then have to go back to school.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> My thought was when I retire, I could become an adjunct prof PT.


That could be fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My thought was when I retire, I could become an adjunct prof PT.
> 
> 
> 
> That could be fun.
Click to expand...

college girls LOVE yoga pants.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm not a golfer so I will need to find something to do with my retirement


----------



## matt267 PE

OH shit, it's 6:00.

Time to get ready for work 15 minutes ago. 

Nice chattin' with you.

I'll see you later.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My thought was when I retire, I could become an adjunct prof PT.
> 
> 
> 
> That could be fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> college girls LOVE yoga pants.
Click to expand...

See and I love yoga pants. Win win.


----------



## NJmike PE

Same here TTYL


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am working spam

Easy Top


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I am working spam
> 
> Easy Top


fox is going to be pissed you didn't let him snipe that one.


----------



## matt267 PE

I should be here right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

I should be here right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

I should be here right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

I should be here right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

I should be here right now.


----------



## Krakosky

Bored at work.


----------



## Master slacker

bump


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Working at work


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is detailed post count now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is detailed post count now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is detailed post count now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is detailed post count now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is detailed post count now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is detailed post count now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is detailed post count now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is detailed post count now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is detailed post count now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is detailed post count now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is detailed post count now


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post count


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

,


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

"


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

'


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

:


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## matt267 PE

I shouldn't be here right now.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## matt267 PE

I still shouldn't be here right now.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## engineergurl

morning spam post- I am going to focus on tracking people down and making them do their jobs today


----------



## engineergurl

cause that is what I do


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is slow today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is slow today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is slow today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is slow today


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## envirotex

morning


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## frazil

On a conference call


----------



## frazil

On a conference call


----------



## frazil

On a conference call


----------



## frazil

On a conference call


----------



## frazil

On a conference call


----------



## frazil

On a conference call


----------



## frazil

On a conference call spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## frazil

On a conference call spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam Post


----------



## frazil

On a conference call spam


----------



## envirotex

early morning conference calls suck


----------



## frazil

On a conference call spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

Weavs33 said:


> spam


spam


----------



## frazil

envirotex said:


> early morning conference calls suck


seriously


----------



## frazil

Tailwater


----------



## frazil

Tailwater


----------



## frazil

Salang


----------



## frazil

Salang


----------



## frazil

Salang


----------



## frazil

Salang


----------



## frazil

Salang


----------



## frazil

Salang


----------



## frazil

Salang


----------



## frazil

Salang


----------



## frazil

Salang


----------



## frazil

Salami


----------



## frazil

Salami


----------



## frazil

Salami


----------



## frazil

Salami


----------



## frazil

Salami


----------



## frazil

Salami


----------



## frazil

Salami


----------



## frazil

Salami


----------



## frazil

Salami


----------



## frazil

Salami


----------



## frazil

Salami


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## frazil

Drawdown


----------



## frazil

Drawdown


----------



## frazil

Drawdown


----------



## frazil

Drawdown


----------



## frazil

Drawdown


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is slow today


----------



## frazil

I've got meetings scheduled all day.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we winning yet


----------



## frazil

Drawdown


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we winning yet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we winning yet


----------



## frazil

Drawdown


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we winning yet


----------



## frazil

Winning!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we winning yet


----------



## frazil

Winning!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we winning yet


----------



## frazil

Winning!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we winning yet


----------



## frazil

Irrigation


----------



## frazil

Irrigation


----------



## frazil

Irrigation


----------



## engineergurl

how do you tell people they need to stop cutting the ham?


----------



## Weavs33

is that like cutting the cheese?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hide the knife


----------



## Weavs33

cheese


----------



## Weavs33

cheese


----------



## Weavs33

cheese


----------



## Weavs33

ham


----------



## Weavs33

ham


----------



## Weavs33

ham


----------



## Weavs33

hmm, now i want a ham and cheese sammich


----------



## MetsFan

holy crap you guys have been busy


----------



## MetsFan

holy crap you guys have been busy


----------



## MetsFan

holy crap you guys have been busy


----------



## MetsFan

holy crap you guys have been busy


----------



## MetsFan

holy crap you guys have been busy


----------



## MetsFan

holy crap you guys have been busy


----------



## MetsFan

holy crap you guys have been busy


----------



## MetsFan

holy crap you guys have been busy


----------



## MetsFan

holy crap you guys have been busy


----------



## MetsFan

holy crap you guys have been busy


----------



## MetsFan

holy crap you guys have been busy


----------



## MetsFan

holy crap you guys have been busy


----------



## engineergurl

no, you never heard the story about all the different generations of women cutting the ham because "that's the way it's always been done" and the great great grand kid asks the oldest one why and she says "well, I didn't have a pan big enough for them".


----------



## Krakosky

Still bored at work.


----------



## akwooly

Breakfast spam


----------



## engineergurl

This is turning into more of a I don't care what you think your priorities are, they will be what I tell you they will be sort of e-mail


----------



## engineergurl

and because I say so, you will stop blowing off meetings


----------



## engineergurl

you will respond to e-mails in a more timely manner


----------



## engineergurl

and you will ensure that this project is complete in 14 weeks


----------



## engineergurl

and if it isn't


----------



## engineergurl

all this documentation that I have, will be passed upwards


----------



## engineergurl

and you will end up under the bus, not me


----------



## engineergurl

I think it's a good time for a taco


----------



## engineergurl

Say, would you like a chocolate covered pretzel?


----------



## engineergurl

I seriously need something more challenging than that


----------



## engineergurl

receptionist is blaring music and it's floating down the hall


----------



## Master slacker

quick post post

edit: and a ToP, bitches! :bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

office door closed now... it makes me feel like I'm here alone


----------



## engineergurl

I actually like my office


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> Where is sniper the fox?


Always lurking... :Chris:



NJmike PE said:


> I would have given up. I'm so done with school


+1000.......yet I have a final exam and project due this week... &lt;_&lt;



matt267 said:


> I can't afford a masters. I"m still paying for my BS.


This too. Although the BS is paid for. Paying out of pocket on the MS.



engineergurl said:


> Say, would you like a chocolate covered pretzel?


EPIC...


----------



## engineergurl

there is always that one perfect person, and no matter what you decide to focus on, you can never out achieve them, ever.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ well certainly with that attitude, most definitely not. I'd rather take the road that says, "CHALLENGE ACCEPTED M'FER!"


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ well certainly with that attitude, most definitely not. I'd rather take the road that says, "CHALLENGE ACCEPTED M'FER!"


oh I'm talking that you accept the challenge (and even make up some in your own head)... and then at the end of it your like, wth, is this person a robot or something? no one could be that perfect...


----------



## Weavs33

I have never heard the cutting the ham story, maybe because I have never asked? or because my Dad cuts the ham?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working??


----------



## knight1fox3

^ field work today. LOL

Spam off!


----------



## csb

post


----------



## engineergurl

my morning of nastygrams is complete- none of that follow up negativity, did you do what I asked you to do again until Friday.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty


----------



## engineergurl

is it lunch time yet?


----------



## engineergurl

leftovers for lunch, WOOT


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where should I go for lunch??


----------



## engineergurl

I could seriously live off of tacos, pizza, sandwiches, burgers, bacon, chocolate and booze if I could


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where should I go for lunch???


----------



## engineergurl

oooo and chocolate covered potato chips


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where should I go for lunch???


----------



## engineergurl

I try to pack my lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where should I go for lunch???


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where should I go for lunch???


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where should I go for lunch???


----------



## engineergurl

but if I don't, then I sometimes go to the faculty/staff dining room


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I can't bring leftovers for lunch because wife always takes them.


----------



## engineergurl

$6.50 for an entree, two sides, a roll, a salad bar, soup, and a choice of desserts AND a drink


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where should I go for lunch???


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where should I go for lunch???


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where should I go for lunch???


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

When is someone going to post an updated detailed post count??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

today is either pork loin or meat loaf

mashed taters and corn

cornbread or dinner roll

sweet tea, lemonade or water

but you never know what kind of soup until you get there

however the salad bar always has chicken salad AND tuna salad

AND since it's Tuesday they will have chicken wings


----------



## engineergurl

matt267

6107

NJmike PE

5757

Lumber Jim

1844

Golden Eagle

1477

ramnares

1083

frazil

782

Master slacker

714

Ship Wreck PE

657

knight1fox3

614

Sapper

457

akwooly

426

engineergurl

414

SMott

303

maryannette

236

csb

189

blybrook PE

162

MetsFan

109

FLBuff PE

60

Flyer_PE

47

envirotex

45

Weavs33

44

bosco115

28

Dark Knight

21

TehMightyEngineer

15

YMZ PE

7

Dexman PE

7

Road Guy

7

Ble_PE

5

PE2B

5

Krakosky

5

Supe

1

testee

1

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1


----------



## engineergurl

ooooh, I could pass akwooly if I was trying


----------



## engineergurl

Fraz is representing the vets there


----------



## engineergurl

I am too focused on lunch right now to think about much


----------



## Weavs33

i need to spam more


----------



## engineergurl

I think it's time to eat


----------



## Weavs33

spam spam spam


----------



## engineergurl

should I get chips to go with my sammich?


----------



## Weavs33

engineergurl said:


> I think it's time to eat


agreed


----------



## blybrook PE

I might get a chance to start more spamming this weekend. Depends on how the unloading process goes


----------



## engineergurl

they have pretzels too, I like pretzels... particularly chocolate covered ones


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm way behind from previous years efforts


----------



## blybrook PE

Can try to catch up some


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

maybe some animal crackers


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

animal crackers in my soup


----------



## blybrook PE

Mmm, food. Time fer breakfast


----------



## engineergurl

who is calling me?


----------



## Weavs33

post


----------



## Weavs33

post


----------



## engineergurl

ooo a voice mail


----------



## Weavs33

post


----------



## Weavs33

toast?


----------



## Weavs33

ice cream


----------



## Weavs33

its raining


----------



## engineergurl

I swear this system is archaic


----------



## engineergurl

no sniping fox there


----------



## engineergurl

29


----------



## engineergurl

30


----------



## engineergurl

and one more for good measure


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> no sniping fox there


lurking....

also chocolate covered anything is not good....just sayin.....=)


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> no sniping fox there
> 
> 
> 
> lurking....
> 
> also chocolate covered anything is not good....just sayin.....=)
Click to expand...



chocolate helps release the required natural chemicals in the body that can help combat depression, you need to rethink your logic


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> no sniping fox there
> 
> 
> 
> lurking....
> 
> also chocolate covered anything is not good....just sayin.....=)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> chocolate helps release the required natural chemicals in the body that can help combat depression, you need to rethink your logic
Click to expand...



oh and last time I checked, all things in moderation were okay


----------



## Weavs33

chocolate covered chocolate


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> no sniping fox there
> 
> 
> 
> lurking....
> 
> also chocolate covered anything is not good....just sayin.....=)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> chocolate helps release the required natural chemicals in the body that can help combat depression, you need to rethink your logic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh and last time I checked, all things in moderation were okay
Click to expand...

so if I order chocolate covered potato chips the ONE time of year I can order them, and I only order ONE tin of them, and then I don't finish them until March, I'm pretty sure, next Christmas, it will be okay if I order them again


----------



## engineergurl

or if I get chocolate covered bacon at the fair... once a year... yeah, don't think THAT is going to kill me either


----------



## Master slacker

in again


----------



## Master slacker

and out


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

out


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

out


----------



## Master slacker

too much movement


----------



## Master slacker

think im about to puke


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

out


----------



## Master slacker

yup


----------



## Master slacker

uke:


----------



## Master slacker

ok, i feel better now


----------



## Master slacker

just really tired


----------



## Master slacker

and no strength to even stand up


----------



## Master slacker

guess i'll just hang out


----------



## Master slacker

maybe ill just splash some water on my face


----------



## Master slacker

ok, that's better


----------



## Master slacker

its just... now im cold


----------



## Master slacker

better towel off real quick


----------



## Master slacker

and get under some nice, cotton sheets


----------



## Master slacker

sleepy time


----------



## Master slacker

zzz


----------



## Master slacker

zzz


----------



## Master slacker

zzz


----------



## Master slacker

zzz


----------



## Master slacker

ToP! I'm UP again! :bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

out


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

out


----------



## Weavs33

wasnt quick enough


----------



## Master slacker

FASTER!


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

out


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

oops... wrong door!


----------



## Master slacker

doesn't matter


----------



## Master slacker

out


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

out


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

out


----------



## Master slacker

uke:


----------



## Master slacker

ok


----------



## Master slacker

im good for a while


----------



## Master slacker

back to the grind


----------



## engineergurl

that was actually true VT alias style


----------



## knight1fox3

I just don't like chocolate period. LOL


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> I just don't like chocolate period. LOL




that doesn't mean I can't eat it


----------



## NJmike PE

Surveying spam


----------



## matt267 PE

wow I missed a lot this morning. Just got back from the field.


----------



## engineergurl

21 more posts and I'll have over taken Sapper


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't like chocolate period. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that doesn't mean I can't eat it
Click to expand...

Indeed.


----------



## engineergurl

but I'm kicking it old school and trying to post real posts


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't like chocolate period. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that doesn't mean I can't eat it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
Click to expand...

read in the voice of the dude in the all state commercials


----------



## frazil

Wow 6th place! :woot:

And Matt has taken the lead!


----------



## engineergurl

or does that dude do the state farm commercials


----------



## engineergurl

there is a whole lotta posts going down


----------



## engineergurl

they're yelling timber


----------



## engineergurl

you better move


----------



## engineergurl

you better dance


----------



## knight1fox3

Lunch yet?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## engineergurl

just made reservations to board the dogs saturday


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> but I'm kicking it old school and trying to post real posts


grinding it out the hard way.


----------



## engineergurl

now I need to see if I can get a decent pair of tickets


----------



## engineergurl

some people just have to be true to their roots, lol


----------



## engineergurl

wow, that was funny


----------



## engineergurl

I accidentally hit enter and backspace and my pc went nuts


----------



## engineergurl

awesomesauce


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## engineergurl

Totes Mcgoats


----------



## knight1fox3

Could be.... :dunno:


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?

NAILED IT!

:bananalama:


----------



## frazil

I just ate lunch.


----------



## engineergurl

i don't know because I'm not refreshing the page and it is just continuous until i do


----------



## frazil

salad again...with ham


----------



## frazil

I cut the ham this morning


----------



## engineergurl

according to my screen we are on page 435


----------



## engineergurl

but WHY did you cut the ham Fraz?


----------



## knight1fox3

I went with roasted chicken noodle soup plus some of my own seasonings. Hard boiled egg and some veggies too.


----------



## akwooly

cant find a clerk to format my memo.


----------



## engineergurl

there is ham on my sub


----------



## frazil

#21761


----------



## frazil

Nailed it!


----------



## engineergurl

also has salami


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> #21761




this is much harder to do than it would seem


----------



## frazil

engineergurl said:


> but WHY did you cut the ham Fraz?


that's how it's always been done.


----------



## engineergurl

I'm doing the bite, chew and type, tab and enter.... repeat


----------



## akwooly

I mean admin assistant


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> but WHY did you cut the ham Fraz?
> 
> 
> 
> that's how it's always been done.
Click to expand...



Do you know there are people that don't get that story... they will look at me and be like, and your point is?


----------



## engineergurl

today is earth day


----------



## akwooly

Wooo, happy earth day hippies


----------



## engineergurl

that was a messy bite, tomato and banana pepper went flying across the desk


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Wow 6th place! :woot:
> 
> And Matt has taken the lead!


yeah, I'm not entirely proud of my 6000ish gibberish posts.


----------



## engineergurl

I'm not a hippy


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 6th place! :woot:
> 
> And Matt has taken the lead!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'm not entirely proud of my 6000ish gibberish posts.
Click to expand...

as long as you recognize your short comings


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I'm not a hippy


That doesn't mean you can't celebrate Earth Day.


----------



## engineergurl

okay, next up... KF


----------



## engineergurl

this may not happen until tomorrow morning though


----------



## engineergurl

communication is lacking


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hippy
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean you can't celebrate Earth Day.
Click to expand...

just for matt today i am going to go pee in a reservoir


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> I'm not a hippy


i dont think many hippies like NASCAR


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL

at the peeing thing....


----------



## frazil

engineergurl said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> but WHY did you cut the ham Fraz?
> 
> 
> 
> that's how it's always been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know there are people that don't get that story... they will look at me and be like, and your point is?
Click to expand...

yeah...I read through the earlier posts. I don't actually know that story.


----------



## engineergurl

I've heard it different ways, but the point is, the great great grandma cut the ham because her pan was too small, but all that followed her cut the ham because that's how it was done and wasted the meat even though their pans could have fit the whole thing


----------



## engineergurl

sometimes you have to question why


----------



## frazil

are we really getting this thing to 25000 today?


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hippy
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean you can't celebrate Earth Day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just for matt today i am going to go pee in a reservoir
Click to expand...

hahahaha


----------



## frazil

engineergurl said:


> sometimes you have to question why


totally agree


----------



## engineergurl

maybe... I sorta have been setting smaller goals of passing people before it gets shut down


----------



## frazil

so one day on Earth day...


----------



## frazil

I was in Asheville NC...


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hippy
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean you can't celebrate Earth Day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just for matt today i am going to go pee in a reservoir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha
Click to expand...



better than dumping a tanker full of milk in it


----------



## frazil

and I went it this hippy store...


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> I was in Asheville NC...




I like Asheville


----------



## frazil

and there was a sign that said...


----------



## engineergurl

the suspense is killing me...


----------



## frazil

Free a butterfly for EARTH DAY!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> are we really getting this thing to 25000 today?


23k would be good to keep it a head of schedule to 100k before the scores are released.


----------



## frazil

Wheee, I thought, I want to free a butterfly!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## frazil

So I took one out of the jar...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## frazil

(they had just "hatched", or whatever the proper term is)


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## frazil

and I asked...


----------



## engineergurl

but if you touch a butterfly it can't fly anymore


----------



## frazil

where do I let it go?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hippy
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean you can't celebrate Earth Day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just for matt today i am going to go pee in a reservoir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> better than dumping a tanker full of milk in it
Click to expand...

Wouldn't that be considered an oil spill?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## frazil

and they said, Outside...


----------



## engineergurl

this story is scientifically impossible... but go on


----------



## frazil

The store was on the main street in Asheville...


----------



## frazil

and it was a beautiful day...


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hippy
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean you can't celebrate Earth Day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just for matt today i am going to go pee in a reservoir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> better than dumping a tanker full of milk in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't that be considered an oil spill?
Click to expand...



no it's a milk spill, duh


----------



## frazil

and I said, Be free Butterfly...


----------



## frazil

But the butterfly couldn't fly very well (maybe because I touched it)...


----------



## engineergurl

I suppose if you took enough care not to touch the wings it could still fly


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## frazil

and it wobbled around in the air...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## frazil

and then it was run over by a car.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## engineergurl

lol...


----------



## frazil

The End!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## engineergurl

bravo!!!!


----------



## frazil

Happy Earth Day!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

frazil said:


> Happy Earth Day!


Lets burn some Styrofoam.....


----------



## engineergurl

and the moral of the story is... (in EG's head)... don't touch a butter fly?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> and then it was run over by a car.


:spit:


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## frazil

I just did what they told me to in the store. I thought the whole thing was poorly thought out, and I told the manager that. But he just shrugged.


----------



## engineergurl

in all truth though, the insects in the lepidoptera order typically have very very fine "scales" on their wings and if you touch them, the oils in your hand will prevent them from functioning and hinder flight


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hippy
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean you can't celebrate Earth Day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just for matt today i am going to go pee in a reservoir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> better than dumping a tanker full of milk in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't that be considered an oil spill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no it's a milk spill, duh
Click to expand...

http://www.epa.gov/oem/content/spcc/spcc_milk.htm

Prior to 2011, it would have been regulated like an oil pill



> *Question: Why did EPA regulate milk in the first place?*
> 
> All kinds of oils, including animal fats and vegetable oils, have been considered oils under the Spill Prevention, Control, and Countermeasure (SPCC) rule based on the legislative definition of "oil" in the Clean Water Act. Milk is considered an oil and its storage and handling have been subject to the SPCC rule, which is intended to prevent damage to the inland waters and shorelines of the United States.


----------



## engineergurl

think like if you grab at a moth it leaves that powder stuff on your hand


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hippy
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean you can't celebrate Earth Day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just for matt today i am going to go pee in a reservoir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> better than dumping a tanker full of milk in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't that be considered an oil spill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no it's a milk spill, duh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.epa.gov/oem/content/spcc/spcc_milk.htm
> 
> Prior to 2011, it would have been regulated like an oil pill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Question: Why did EPA regulate milk in the first place?*
> 
> All kinds of oils, including animal fats and vegetable oils, have been considered oils under the Spill Prevention, Control, and Countermeasure (SPCC) rule based on the legislative definition of "oil" in the Clean Water Act. Milk is considered an oil and its storage and handling have been subject to the SPCC rule, which is intended to prevent damage to the inland waters and shorelines of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

We actually had a conversation on here


----------



## engineergurl

back in 2011 about the milk spill that some politician was like, "it's just milk"


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## engineergurl

my brain is like a SPONGE


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## engineergurl

i was trying to figure this out the other day


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## engineergurl

we bought lightbulbs


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## engineergurl

get home read the package


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## engineergurl

and is says they contain Mercury


----------



## engineergurl

they are eco friendly light bulbs that will last up to 10 times longer and contain a chemical that is hazardous to fish


----------



## engineergurl

or our water ways and prego women drinking the waters


----------



## engineergurl

Fraz, I wonder if it was an Intergalactic Lepidoptera


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> my brain is like a SPONGE


mine is like an oily rag that doesnt absorb anymore


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> We actually had a conversation on here


I'm still a n00b.


----------



## engineergurl

does it not because it's too full or because it doesn't feel like it?


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We actually had a conversation on here
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still a n00b.
Click to expand...



I just remember it somewhere, maybe Capt posted a news link or something...


----------



## akwooly

I would like to think because it is too full!


----------



## engineergurl

I think I read that the human brain burns a ton of calories


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spamalicious


----------



## engineergurl

I wonder


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spamalicious


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spamalicious


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spamalicious


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spamalicious


----------



## frazil

engineergurl said:


> Fraz, I wonder if it was an Intergalactic Lepidoptera


Wow, do a google image search for that and all kinds of weird stuff comes up.


----------



## engineergurl

what kind of thinking needs to be done to maximize it's utilization for this purpose


----------



## frazil

I think it was a monarch


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fraz, I wonder if it was an Intergalactic Lepidoptera
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, do a google image search for that and all kinds of weird stuff comes up.
Click to expand...



My first entomology class was right around the time that the Beastie Boys released an album and we learned a lot by putting things to their music.(1999)


----------



## Krakosky

I love dark chocolate.


----------



## engineergurl

Krakosky said:


> I love dark chocolate.




I don't, so if we are together, you can have my dark chocolate and I'll eat your milk chocolate, would that work?


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> I think it was a monarch




like Queen Elizabeth?


----------



## engineergurl

bah ha ha


----------



## akwooly

i hate white chocolate


----------



## akwooly

i have grown to like dark chocolate


----------



## engineergurl

dark chocolate is like coconut water for me. I don't enjoy it, so I'm not going to eat it just because it's better for me than the milk chocolate. I like white chocolate with macadamia nuts and cranberry cookies


----------



## akwooly

i love coconut water


----------



## akwooly

and coconut milk


----------



## akwooly

and coconut oil


----------



## akwooly

my beard likes coconut oil


----------



## blybrook PE

Spamming gets u further ahead


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

Bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

Blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam

Edit - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

bly, how was the Parks hwy this weekend? Im heading to ANC Fri.


----------



## blybrook PE

Now to the office


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> bly, how was the Parks hwy this weekend?  Im heading to ANC Fri.


Beautiful. Dry the whole way, road work on shoulder between Nenana an Rex Bridge that might have flaggers &amp; a pilot car


----------



## engineergurl

coconut water tastes like what I imagine @$$ would ... all other coconut items are wonderful


----------



## blybrook PE

Free firewood down thru that stretch towards Ferry too, looks like a major road widening


----------



## engineergurl

are either of you near Fort Richardson (I think that is the one)


----------



## blybrook PE

Other than that, expect dry roads, light RV traffic and enjoy the scenery


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike and Matt must still be workin??


----------



## envirotex

Quit bragging about the wonderful state where you guys live...all mountains and glaciers, grizzly bears and bald eagles, and stuff.


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> are either of you near Fort Richardson (I think that is the one)


Yep, drive by it everyday, though its Joint Base Elmendorf Richardson (JBER) now


----------



## envirotex

I need to get back there for vacation instead of work...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Poppin in for lunch....spam is on the menu.


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> bly, how was the Parks hwy this weekend? Im heading to ANC Fri.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful. Dry the whole way, road work on shoulder between Nenana an Rex Bridge that might have flaggers &amp; a pilot car
Click to expand...

Awesome. the parks is going to be a mess this summer.


----------



## blybrook PE

envirotex said:


> Quit bragging about the wonderful state where you guys live...all mountains and glaciers, grizzly bears and bald eagles, and stuff.


Saw 3 moose and an eagle this morning driving to work


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> and the moral of the story is... (in EG's head)... don't touch a butter fly?


Depends on how you go about. I have a few biology friends that work in a horticultural conservatory and occasionally need to handle/manage the butterflies that reside there. 



engineergurl said:


> I think I read that the human brain burns a ton of calories


You'd be surprised. It's actually quite amazing...


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> Poppin in for lunch....spam is on the menu.


She's back!!! From the Future? :huh:


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> bly, how was the Parks hwy this weekend?  Im heading to ANC Fri.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful. Dry the whole way, road work on shoulder between Nenana an Rex Bridge that might have flaggers &amp; a pilot car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome. the parks is going to be a mess this summer.
Click to expand...

Thats what I hear. Along with utilizing da Rich as primary route for faster travel


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I need a vacation....to anywhere.


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit bragging about the wonderful state where you guys live...all mountains and glaciers, grizzly bears and bald eagles, and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Saw 3 moose and an eagle this morning driving to work
Click to expand...

I can drive a couple hours north and see similar wild life. Possibly not the grizzlies though.


----------



## Weavs33

wasn't hungry, that doughnut this morning really filled me up, had 2 jolly ranchers for lunch haha


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> I need a vacation....to anywhere.


+10000000

St. Lucia plz....


----------



## blybrook PE

Ok. Time to get to the office


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yep...btw I passed!


----------



## Weavs33

I'll be on a beach in Bermuda in 2 months


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> Free firewood down thru that stretch towards Ferry too, looks like a major road widening


widening for passing lanes, MP 163-305


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

St Lucia ...Ladera!


----------



## engineergurl

blybrook PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> are either of you near Fort Richardson (I think that is the one)
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, drive by it everyday, though its Joint Base Elmendorf Richardson (JBER) now
Click to expand...

might be up there in mid aug or mid oct


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

South Pacific preferred.


----------



## knight1fox3

Passed what? You got results already?


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> South Pacific preferred.


Like what?


----------



## knight1fox3

I wouldn't mind Australia again...


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> bly, how was the Parks hwy this weekend? Im heading to ANC Fri.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful. Dry the whole way, road work on shoulder between Nenana an Rex Bridge that might have flaggers &amp; a pilot car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome. the parks is going to be a mess this summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I hear. Along with utilizing da Rich as primary route for faster travel
Click to expand...

that what im doing this summer.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Well if I'm back from the future I do!


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> are either of you near Fort Richardson (I think that is the one)
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, drive by it everyday, though its Joint Base Elmendorf Richardson (JBER) now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> might be up there in mid aug or mid oct
Click to expand...

for work?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

A month to see some islands and Australia. No place that is all touristy though.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Only got 5 more mins.


----------



## Weavs33

i just want to take a year off and travel...... but still get paid


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And it's back to the grind.


----------



## blybrook PE

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit bragging about the wonderful state where you guys live...all mountains and glaciers, grizzly bears and bald eagles, and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Saw 3 moose and an eagle this morning driving to work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can drive a couple hours north and see similar wild life.  Possibly not the grizzlies though.
Click to expand...

Moose r more remote in those parts typically, but they r around


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Weavs33 said:


> i just want to take a year off and travel...... but still get paid


Ditto


----------



## blybrook PE

Weavs33 said:


> i just want to take a year off and travel...... but still get paid


You're NOT alone there!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> A month to see some islands and Australia. No place that is all touristy though.


Australia is great for that. Too big to be touristy. I recommend the wineries along the Gold Coast. Also the Great Barrier Reef and the rain forests there. 

DAMMIT! NOW I WANT TO GO BACK!


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> are either of you near Fort Richardson (I think that is the one)
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, drive by it everyday, though its Joint Base Elmendorf Richardson (JBER) now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> might be up there in mid aug or mid oct
Click to expand...

try for mid august. but that's the rainy season. Mid Oct you could see some snow


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Anyone remember ditto sheets?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wine!!!! I'm in!


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?

NAILED IT!

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

Looks like another long day at the office and its too nice outside to be at a desk


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> Wine!!!! I'm in!


lusone:


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit bragging about the wonderful state where you guys live...all mountains and glaciers, grizzly bears and bald eagles, and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Saw 3 moose and an eagle this morning driving to work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can drive a couple hours north and see similar wild life. Possibly not the grizzlies though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moose r more remote in those parts typically, but they r around
Click to expand...

the moose in my neighborhood made it hard to walk the dog this morning.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go 22k!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

^aren't our localized problems FUN to tease others with?


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> Looks like another long day at the office and its too nice outside to be at a desk


yes, it's that time of year!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My SO has friends in Australia! I think we should visit.


----------



## MetsFan

wow 22k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Back to work ...later gator.


----------



## MetsFan

wait, one more


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll prolly be using the rich this summer to travel north too. Its a few miles longer, but only one planned construction area that I've seen notices for. Better than the Parks!


----------



## MetsFan

i can't count, haha


----------



## MetsFan

anyway


----------



## MetsFan

i like bagels


----------



## MetsFan

had a good onion bagel sandwich for lunch and it was tasty


----------



## Weavs33

ugh, i actually have work to get done this afternoon....


----------



## Master slacker

boom


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Lunchtime


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Lunchtime


----------



## Master slacker

been getting work done all morning


----------



## Master slacker

eating lotsa leftover ham


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Lunchtime


----------



## Master slacker

some hot


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Lunchtime


----------



## Master slacker

some cold


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Lunchtime


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Lunchtime


----------



## Master slacker

all good


----------



## Master slacker

in da hood


----------



## Master slacker

yo


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Lunchtime


----------



## Master slacker

penis


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam and cheese


----------



## Master slacker

lala penis


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam and cheese


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam and cheese


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Got...to....get....more....posts.....in!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam and cheese


----------



## Master slacker

penis and cheese


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam and cheese


----------



## Master slacker

wait


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam and cheese


----------



## Master slacker

I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Master slacker

la


----------



## NJmike PE

back in the office spam


----------



## Master slacker

la


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam and cheese


----------



## Master slacker

la


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> are either of you near Fort Richardson (I think that is the one)
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, drive by it everyday, though its Joint Base Elmendorf Richardson (JBER) now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> might be up there in mid aug or mid oct
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for work?
Click to expand...

hubby for work, thought I would tag along


----------



## Master slacker

la

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

MS likes penis


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam and cheese


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

One more


----------



## engineergurl

well then


----------



## NJmike PE

and cheese


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

pasta spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

just one more....


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> I'll prolly be using the rich this summer to travel north too. Its a few miles longer, but only one planned construction area that I've seen notices for. Better than the Parks!


phelan creek bridge replacement but there is a detour so most likely no pilot car. The rich is getting rumble strips between 266-341. Glenn hwy near Glennallen has a major rehab project. Time wise it will be faster on the Rich for sure.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

just one more....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

just one more....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

just one more....


----------



## NJmike PE

time for lunch


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

just one more....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam.....makes a good lunch!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

just one more....


----------



## engineergurl

can't pass up a trip to Ak if all I have to buy is the plane ticket, right?


----------



## Master slacker

NJmike PE said:


> MS likes penis




mine is awesome!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SMott said:


> Spam.....makes a good lunch!


Stick around.....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

just one more....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ctrl-Alt-Delete


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

just one more....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

quacking duck


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

quacking duck


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

quacking duck


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

quacking duck


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

quacking duck


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Until my manager comes by....or client comes in


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SMott said:


> Until my manager comes by....or client comes in




Ok


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Duck....dang now I want duck for dinner


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

quacking duck


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

or moose


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Duck


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

quacking duck


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

duck


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Stuffed with spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

goose?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

maps


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yay! Over 22k!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Grey goose!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And cranberry juice


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This is better than working....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

ho


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Uh oh....just remembered....I sit on the same floor with the client!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

tell the client it is research....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

By the time I get my results, I'll have a major project going into construction.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

the plane....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

SMott said:


> By the time I get my results, I'll have a major project going into construction.


July?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

quacking duck


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

flap flap


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

flap flap


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

flap flap


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

flap flap


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

flap flap


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> can't pass up a trip to Ak if all I have to buy is the plane ticket, right?


nope. don't pass it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm a gum addict...I need g chewers anonymous!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

flap flap


----------



## Krakosky

engineergurl said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love dark chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't, so if we are together, you can have my dark chocolate and I'll eat your milk chocolate, would that work?
Click to expand...

It's a plan. Now get back to Alabama so we can meet up in Panama Beach again.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Gum chewers anonymous


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

June.....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

candy


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

CHOCOLATE!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Reeses


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

peanut


----------



## akwooly

peanut butter!


----------



## akwooly

jelly


----------



## akwooly

time


----------



## NJmike PE

no way! we have a Krak sighting in the spamfest!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## engineergurl

Krakosky said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love dark chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't, so if we are together, you can have my dark chocolate and I'll eat your milk chocolate, would that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a plan. Now get back to Alabama so we can meet up in Panama Beach again.
Click to expand...

yummm... drinks on the beach with krak... this time can we go not during hurricane season?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## engineergurl

dog boarding reservations- check

tickets to race purchased- check

I get to go see the race this weekend, I get to go see the race this weekend


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## engineergurl

$153 for two adult tickets between turn 4 and the start finish line isn't bad even if they are only mid way up (that was the highest row in that price range)


----------



## akwooly

vroom vroom


----------



## engineergurl

and we can byob so that will be cheap


----------



## engineergurl

boogity boogity boys lets go racing!


----------



## engineergurl

even if Bobby Labonte hasn't finished in a good position in years, lol


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> can't pass up a trip to Ak if all I have to buy is the plane ticket, right?





Exactly. Be sure to plan a few extra days in an attempt to see more of the state than just the Bowl of Anchorage!


----------



## NJmike PE

done with lunch post.


----------



## engineergurl

okay is tuesday gone yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

time to get some office work done now


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> okay is tuesday gone yet?


with the wind


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

not back to work yet


----------



## engineergurl

blybrook PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't pass up a trip to Ak if all I have to buy is the plane ticket, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Be sure to plan a few extra days in an attempt to see more of the state than just the Bowl of Anchorage!
Click to expand...



it will probably be a two week trip for him, I will probably fly up on Thursday and stay for two weekends and fly home with him...


----------



## engineergurl

wow, that was kinda like the day the earth stood still


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty


----------



## engineergurl

I think my boss forgot how to tell time


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> My SO has friends in Australia! I think we should visit.


Done!



engineergurl said:


> dog boarding reservations- check
> 
> tickets to race purchased- check
> 
> I get to go see the race this weekend, I get to go see the race this weekend


Which one?

EDIT: ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## akwooly

bosses do that


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## akwooly

spring cleaning


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

..


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Test


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nope didn't work.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> SMott said:
> 
> 
> 
> My SO has friends in Australia! I think we should visit.
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> dog boarding reservations- check
> 
> tickets to race purchased- check
> 
> I get to go see the race this weekend, I get to go see the race this weekend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one?
> 
> EDIT: ToP! :bananalama:
Click to expand...



what do you mean which one?


----------



## engineergurl

and what is Dex testing now?


----------



## Master slacker

Alt + F4


----------



## Master slacker

vajoina!


----------



## knight1fox3

I mean, which race are you going to bacon butt.....


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> I mean, which race are you going to bacon butt.....




the toyota 400 on Saturday night


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, which race are you going to bacon butt.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the toyota 400 on Saturday night
Click to expand...



is there another race going on?


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm very unmotivated to work at all this afternoon


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, which race are you going to bacon butt.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the toyota 400 on Saturday night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> is there another race going on?
Click to expand...

Like I know anything about racing. Never been to one.

Football &gt; Nascar


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is Mikey back from workin


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Maybe I should go to gulf this weekend


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## akwooly

whenever i think of NASCAR i think of my whiskey tango neighbor who has a big number 3 on the side of his truck, and they have NASCAR blankets covering their windows in their house. And seriously when we first moved in he had a rat tail.


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> whenever i think of NASCAR i think of my whiskey tango neighbor who has a big number 3 on the side of his truck, and they have NASCAR blankets covering their windows in their house. And seriously when we first moved in he had a rat tail.




my husband is in the military, he isn't allowed to have a rat tail


----------



## NJmike PE

Brothers don't shake hands. Brothers gotta hug.


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> whenever i think of NASCAR i think of my whiskey tango neighbor who has a big number 3 on the side of his truck, and they have NASCAR blankets covering their windows in their house. And seriously when we first moved in he had a rat tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband is in the military, he isn't allowed to have a rat tail
Click to expand...

but do you have a #3 on the side of your car?


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh, that's gonna leave a mark!


----------



## engineergurl

I am still waiting form my 1:00 meeting to start


----------



## NJmike PE

Housekeeping. You want mint for pillow?


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> whenever i think of NASCAR i think of my whiskey tango neighbor who has a big number 3 on the side of his truck, and they have NASCAR blankets covering their windows in their house. And seriously when we first moved in he had a rat tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband is in the military, he isn't allowed to have a rat tail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but do you have a #3 on the side of your car?
Click to expand...



naw. I never was a huge fan of him... I respected the man, but I'm not gonna jump on the bandwagon after he dies


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> whenever i think of NASCAR i think of my whiskey tango neighbor who has a big number 3 on the side of his truck, and they have NASCAR blankets covering their windows in their house. And seriously when we first moved in he had a rat tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband is in the military, he isn't allowed to have a rat tail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but do you have a #3 on the side of your car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> naw. I never was a huge fan of him... I respected the man, but I'm not gonna jump on the bandwagon after he dies
Click to expand...



my driver has had like 4 numbers in the last 10 years it would be a waste of paint


----------



## NJmike PE

Housekeeping. You want me to jerk you off?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## engineergurl

I actually don't have sweatshirts with his newest number on it yet


----------



## engineergurl

probably pick a hat and t-shirt up but won't bother with the sweatshirt


----------



## akwooly

i wonder if she goes out with one of the yankees?


----------



## NJmike PE

Went a little heavy on the pine tree perfume there, kid?


----------



## engineergurl

You can get a good look at a butchers @$$ by sticking your head up there, but wouldn't you rather take his word for it?


----------



## akwooly

wait, its got to be your bull.


----------



## engineergurl

I'm not sure who that email was to. me or someone else


----------



## NJmike PE

You know a lot of people go to college for seven years.


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> You know a lot of people go to college for seven years.




yeah, they're called doctors (and EG)


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know a lot of people go to college for seven years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, they're called doctors (and EG)
Click to expand...

that's ok, it took NJM from 1999-2011 to finish my undergrad program


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> whenever i think of NASCAR i think of my whiskey tango neighbor who has a big number 3 on the side of his truck, and they have NASCAR blankets covering their windows in their house. And seriously when we first moved in he had a rat tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband is in the military, he isn't allowed to have a rat tail
Click to expand...

he was army, got discharged, grew a rat tail, then mullet, got another job, got haircut, got fired, regrew mullet. spent all summer drinking beer on his deck and yelling at his kids. his wife also had a live in boyfriend. I am glad they didn't pay their mortgage and had to move.


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know a lot of people go to college for seven years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, they're called doctors (and EG)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's ok, it took NJM from 1999-2011 to finish my undergrad program
Click to expand...

and this was me upon finishing my final class:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YH4xz2j82kg


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> whenever i think of NASCAR i think of my whiskey tango neighbor who has a big number 3 on the side of his truck, and they have NASCAR blankets covering their windows in their house. And seriously when we first moved in he had a rat tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband is in the military, he isn't allowed to have a rat tail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was army, got discharged, grew a rat tail, then mullet, got another job, got haircut, got fired, regrew mullet. spent all summer drinking beer on his deck and yelling at his kids. his wife also had a live in boyfriend. I am glad they didn't pay their mortgage and had to move.
Click to expand...



okay, that just cracked me up... so what your saying is that if my husband grows a rat tail after he gets out, I'm allowed to have a live in boyfriend but need to make sure I keep track of the mortgage


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> whenever i think of NASCAR i think of my whiskey tango neighbor who has a big number 3 on the side of his truck, and they have NASCAR blankets covering their windows in their house. And seriously when we first moved in he had a rat tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband is in the military, he isn't allowed to have a rat tail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was army, got discharged, grew a rat tail, then mullet, got another job, got haircut, got fired, regrew mullet. spent all summer drinking beer on his deck and yelling at his kids. his wife also had a live in boyfriend. I am glad they didn't pay their mortgage and had to move.
Click to expand...

Wooly, what the hell did you need cable TV for with that kind of free entertainment right next door?


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> whenever i think of NASCAR i think of my whiskey tango neighbor who has a big number 3 on the side of his truck, and they have NASCAR blankets covering their windows in their house. And seriously when we first moved in he had a rat tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband is in the military, he isn't allowed to have a rat tail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was army, got discharged, grew a rat tail, then mullet, got another job, got haircut, got fired, regrew mullet. spent all summer drinking beer on his deck and yelling at his kids. his wife also had a live in boyfriend. I am glad they didn't pay their mortgage and had to move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> okay, that just cracked me up... so what your saying is that if my husband grows a rat tail after he gets out, I'm allowed to have a live in boyfriend but need to make sure I keep track of the mortgage
Click to expand...

&lt;-------- will commute to VA. just sayin


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know a lot of people go to college for seven years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, they're called doctors (and EG)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's ok, it took NJM from 1999-2011 to finish my undergrad program
Click to expand...



1997-2002 for the first two degrees, then went back for the third and that took a year and a half but there is only one 4 year degree in there


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


>


BOOM!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> whenever i think of NASCAR i think of my whiskey tango neighbor who has a big number 3 on the side of his truck, and they have NASCAR blankets covering their windows in their house. And seriously when we first moved in he had a rat tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband is in the military, he isn't allowed to have a rat tail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was army, got discharged, grew a rat tail, then mullet, got another job, got haircut, got fired, regrew mullet. spent all summer drinking beer on his deck and yelling at his kids. his wife also had a live in boyfriend. I am glad they didn't pay their mortgage and had to move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> okay, that just cracked me up... so what your saying is that if my husband grows a rat tail after he gets out, I'm allowed to have a live in boyfriend but need to make sure I keep track of the mortgage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> &lt;-------- will commute to VA. just sayin
Click to expand...



you think I'm staying here when he gets out? heck no, my house is in Alabama, that is where I will finish out my days


----------



## knight1fox3

Almost snipe time...


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> whenever i think of NASCAR i think of my whiskey tango neighbor who has a big number 3 on the side of his truck, and they have NASCAR blankets covering their windows in their house. And seriously when we first moved in he had a rat tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband is in the military, he isn't allowed to have a rat tail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was army, got discharged, grew a rat tail, then mullet, got another job, got haircut, got fired, regrew mullet. spent all summer drinking beer on his deck and yelling at his kids. his wife also had a live in boyfriend. I am glad they didn't pay their mortgage and had to move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> okay, that just cracked me up... so what your saying is that if my husband grows a rat tail after he gets out, I'm allowed to have a live in boyfriend but need to make sure I keep track of the mortgage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> &lt;-------- will commute to VA. just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you think I'm staying here when he gets out? heck no, my house is in Alabama, that is where I will finish out my days
Click to expand...

Too hot there....not enough snow...


----------



## knight1fox3

Get ready for it...


----------



## knight1fox3

Plyometrics is your friend.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> whenever i think of NASCAR i think of my whiskey tango neighbor who has a big number 3 on the side of his truck, and they have NASCAR blankets covering their windows in their house. And seriously when we first moved in he had a rat tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband is in the military, he isn't allowed to have a rat tail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was army, got discharged, grew a rat tail, then mullet, got another job, got haircut, got fired, regrew mullet. spent all summer drinking beer on his deck and yelling at his kids. his wife also had a live in boyfriend. I am glad they didn't pay their mortgage and had to move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> okay, that just cracked me up... so what your saying is that if my husband grows a rat tail after he gets out, I'm allowed to have a live in boyfriend but need to make sure I keep track of the mortgage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> &lt;-------- will commute to VA. just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you think I'm staying here when he gets out? heck no, my house is in Alabama, that is where I will finish out my days
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too hot there....not enough snow...
Click to expand...



I had enough snow during my childhood to last my entire lifetime


----------



## NJmike PE

good luck with that KF


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper in the area. Trespassers will be shot. Survivors will be shot again...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper in the area. Trespassers will be shot. Survivors will be shot again...


----------



## NJmike PE

fox will miss it again


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper in the area. Trespassers will be shot. Survivors will be shot again...


----------



## knight1fox3

The fox doesn't miss...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper in the area. Trespassers will be shot. Survivors will be shot again...


----------



## NJmike PE

nope


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper in the area. Trespassers will be shot. Survivors will be shot again...


----------



## NJmike PE

spam

you can have the assist Fox

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper in the area. Trespassers will be shot. Survivors will be shot again...


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Sniper in the area. Trespassers will be shot. Survivors will be shot again...


horrible aim. Absolutely horrible aim


----------



## engineergurl

he he he, at least I know to stand in the corner and stay still when I'm playing halo


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sniper in the area. Trespassers will be shot. Survivors will be shot again...
> 
> 
> 
> horrible aim. Absolutely horrible aim
Click to expand...

It was from watching you play Call of Duty...


----------



## akwooly

it took me six years



engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know a lot of people go to college for seven years.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, they're called doctors (and EG)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's ok, it took NJM from 1999-2011 to finish my undergrad program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1997-2002 for the first two degrees, then went back for the third and that took a year and a half but there is only one 4 year degree in there
Click to expand...

96-02, years 2&amp;3 i only took two classes a semester because i was broke and needed to work.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> he he he, at least I know to stand in the corner and stay still when I'm playing halo


Halo!! I need to play that again....been too long.

Actually, I just bought Crysis 3. Can't wait for grad school to be done so I can get back to some proper gaming. LOL :bag:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sniper in the area. Trespassers will be shot. Survivors will be shot again...
> 
> 
> 
> horrible aim. Absolutely horrible aim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was from watching you play Call of Duty...
Click to expand...

says the guy who sprays an entire mag from an M4 a can't hit the noob camping in the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> he he he, at least I know to stand in the corner and stay still when I'm playing halo
> 
> 
> 
> Halo!! I need to play that again....been too long.
> 
> Actually, I just bought Crysis 3. Can't wait for grad school to be done so I can get back to some proper gaming. LOL :bag:
Click to expand...

Crysis was actually a cool game. I didn't care for the multiplayer online game though


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> whenever i think of NASCAR i think of my whiskey tango neighbor who has a big number 3 on the side of his truck, and they have NASCAR blankets covering their windows in their house. And seriously when we first moved in he had a rat tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband is in the military, he isn't allowed to have a rat tail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was army, got discharged, grew a rat tail, then mullet, got another job, got haircut, got fired, regrew mullet. spent all summer drinking beer on his deck and yelling at his kids. his wife also had a live in boyfriend. I am glad they didn't pay their mortgage and had to move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wooly, what the hell did you need cable TV for with that kind of free entertainment right next door?
Click to expand...

they had a hot tub as well. so it was kind of like cinemax. I felt sorry for the kids though.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> whenever i think of NASCAR i think of my whiskey tango neighbor who has a big number 3 on the side of his truck, and they have NASCAR blankets covering their windows in their house. And seriously when we first moved in he had a rat tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband is in the military, he isn't allowed to have a rat tail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was army, got discharged, grew a rat tail, then mullet, got another job, got haircut, got fired, regrew mullet. spent all summer drinking beer on his deck and yelling at his kids. his wife also had a live in boyfriend. I am glad they didn't pay their mortgage and had to move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wooly, what the hell did you need cable TV for with that kind of free entertainment right next door?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they had a hot tub as well. so it was kind of like cinemax. I felt sorry for the kids though.
Click to expand...

yeah, that is def a downer. with any luck social services stepped in


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> he he he, at least I know to stand in the corner and stay still when I'm playing halo
> 
> 
> 
> Halo!! I need to play that again....been too long.
> 
> Actually, I just bought Crysis 3. Can't wait for grad school to be done so I can get back to some proper gaming. LOL :bag:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crysis was actually a cool game. I didn't care for the multiplayer online game though
Click to expand...



our connection stinks for online gaming here, but I have been playing around with portal 2, and bioshock 2


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> he he he, at least I know to stand in the corner and stay still when I'm playing halo
> 
> 
> 
> Halo!! I need to play that again....been too long.
> 
> Actually, I just bought Crysis 3. Can't wait for grad school to be done so I can get back to some proper gaming. LOL :bag:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crysis was actually a cool game. I didn't care for the multiplayer online game though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> our connection stinks for online gaming here, but I have been playing around with portal 2, and bioshock 2
Click to expand...

ours sucks here.


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> he he he, at least I know to stand in the corner and stay still when I'm playing halo
> 
> 
> 
> Halo!! I need to play that again....been too long.
> 
> Actually, I just bought Crysis 3. Can't wait for grad school to be done so I can get back to some proper gaming. LOL :bag:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crysis was actually a cool game. I didn't care for the multiplayer online game though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> our connection stinks for online gaming here, but I have been playing around with portal 2, and bioshock 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ours sucks here.
Click to expand...



I bet we probably have the same level of service


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> he he he, at least I know to stand in the corner and stay still when I'm playing halo
> 
> 
> 
> Halo!! I need to play that again....been too long.
> 
> Actually, I just bought Crysis 3. Can't wait for grad school to be done so I can get back to some proper gaming. LOL :bag:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crysis was actually a cool game. I didn't care for the multiplayer online game though
Click to expand...

I'm the opposite, but I think we talked about it before. I get bored real fast with single player games. I like the massive multiplayer capture the flag and shoot 'em down sessions. But I also play with a group of people where we can all hear each other over headsets and coordinate things much easier than just blindly running around.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> he he he, at least I know to stand in the corner and stay still when I'm playing halo
> 
> 
> 
> Halo!! I need to play that again....been too long.
> 
> Actually, I just bought Crysis 3. Can't wait for grad school to be done so I can get back to some proper gaming. LOL :bag:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crysis was actually a cool game. I didn't care for the multiplayer online game though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> our connection stinks for online gaming here, but I have been playing around with portal 2, and bioshock 2
Click to expand...

Both awesome games. Will you have a better connection in Atlanta at least?


----------



## knight1fox3

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> he he he, at least I know to stand in the corner and stay still when I'm playing halo
> 
> 
> 
> Halo!! I need to play that again....been too long.
> 
> Actually, I just bought Crysis 3. Can't wait for grad school to be done so I can get back to some proper gaming. LOL :bag:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crysis was actually a cool game. I didn't care for the multiplayer online game though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> our connection stinks for online gaming here, but I have been playing around with portal 2, and bioshock 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ours sucks here.
Click to expand...

LOL, that's ok you get to look at wildlife. LOL!


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> he he he, at least I know to stand in the corner and stay still when I'm playing halo
> 
> 
> 
> Halo!! I need to play that again....been too long.
> 
> Actually, I just bought Crysis 3. Can't wait for grad school to be done so I can get back to some proper gaming. LOL :bag:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crysis was actually a cool game. I didn't care for the multiplayer online game though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> our connection stinks for online gaming here, but I have been playing around with portal 2, and bioshock 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both awesome games. Will you have a better connection in Atlanta at least?
Click to expand...



who's going to atlanta?


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> he he he, at least I know to stand in the corner and stay still when I'm playing halo
> 
> 
> 
> Halo!! I need to play that again....been too long.
> 
> Actually, I just bought Crysis 3. Can't wait for grad school to be done so I can get back to some proper gaming. LOL :bag:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crysis was actually a cool game. I didn't care for the multiplayer online game though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> our connection stinks for online gaming here, but I have been playing around with portal 2, and bioshock 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both awesome games. Will you have a better connection in Atlanta at least?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who's going to atlanta?
Click to expand...



my house is like 2+hours away from hotlanta... that just happens to be the closest thriving city


----------



## engineergurl

but at least we have DSL in Alabama


----------



## engineergurl

this satellite crap is for the birds


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> he he he, at least I know to stand in the corner and stay still when I'm playing halo
> 
> 
> 
> Halo!! I need to play that again....been too long.
> 
> Actually, I just bought Crysis 3. Can't wait for grad school to be done so I can get back to some proper gaming. LOL :bag:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crysis was actually a cool game. I didn't care for the multiplayer online game though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the opposite, but I think we talked about it before. I get bored real fast with single player games. I like the massive multiplayer capture the flag and shoot 'em down sessions. But I also play with a group of people where we can all hear each other over headsets and coordinate things much easier than just blindly running around.
Click to expand...

don't get me wrong. MOST games I am all about the multiplayer sessions, but I just didn't care for the online multiplayer session for Crysis in particular.


----------



## NJmike PE

pre-kids I would be online gaming COD4 and up, GOW 2 and 3 until very early hours into the morning. Kids changed that though


----------



## blybrook PE

Spamariffic


----------



## NJmike PE

I prestiged 2x in COD4


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> but at least we have DSL in Alabama


That's what I meant. Better internet there?


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> but at least we have DSL in Alabama
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I meant. Better internet there?
Click to expand...



yes, it's not the best, but it is better than what we have now


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> he he he, at least I know to stand in the corner and stay still when I'm playing halo
> 
> 
> 
> Halo!! I need to play that again....been too long.
> 
> Actually, I just bought Crysis 3. Can't wait for grad school to be done so I can get back to some proper gaming. LOL :bag:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crysis was actually a cool game. I didn't care for the multiplayer online game though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the opposite, but I think we talked about it before. I get bored real fast with single player games. I like the massive multiplayer capture the flag and shoot 'em down sessions. But I also play with a group of people where we can all hear each other over headsets and coordinate things much easier than just blindly running around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't get me wrong. MOST games I am all about the multiplayer sessions, but I just didn't care for the online multiplayer session for Crysis in particular.
Click to expand...

The 2nd installment was much better. The nano suit rocked.


----------



## NJmike PE

BTW, since switching the routers, I haven't experienced any problems


----------



## Weavs33

NJmike PE said:


>


German Potato Soup


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> but at least we have DSL in Alabama
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I meant. Better internet there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it's not the best, but it is better than what we have now
Click to expand...



Though there are only two providers, ATT and CATEA and we refuse to do business with the second


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> he he he, at least I know to stand in the corner and stay still when I'm playing halo
> 
> 
> 
> Halo!! I need to play that again....been too long.
> 
> Actually, I just bought Crysis 3. Can't wait for grad school to be done so I can get back to some proper gaming. LOL :bag:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crysis was actually a cool game. I didn't care for the multiplayer online game though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the opposite, but I think we talked about it before. I get bored real fast with single player games. I like the massive multiplayer capture the flag and shoot 'em down sessions. But I also play with a group of people where we can all hear each other over headsets and coordinate things much easier than just blindly running around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't get me wrong. MOST games I am all about the multiplayer sessions, but I just didn't care for the online multiplayer session for Crysis in particular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2nd installment was much better. The nano suit rocked.
Click to expand...

That's the one in NYC, right?


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> I prestiged 2x in COD4


Because you never ran in to "the sniper". 

:210:


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> BTW, since switching the routers, I haven't experienced any problems


Good to hear. Hopefully that trend continues and you aren't back at square 1 in another 6 months. LOL


----------



## engineergurl

it's tuesday


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prestiged 2x in COD4
> 
> 
> 
> Because you never ran in to "the sniper".
> 
> :210:
Click to expand...

bring it


----------



## knight1fox3

^ Still?!?!


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> pre-kids I would be online gaming COD4 and up, GOW 2 and 3 until very early hours into the morning. Kids changed that though


yes they do.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prestiged 2x in COD4
> 
> 
> 
> Because you never ran in to "the sniper".
> 
> :210:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bring it
Click to expand...

You're too rusty. Besides, PC gaming &gt; Console gaming


----------



## engineergurl

you know what that means?


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prestiged 2x in COD4
> 
> 
> 
> Because you never ran in to "the sniper".
> 
> :210:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bring it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're too rusty. Besides, PC gaming &gt; Console gaming
Click to expand...



I need to get some new hard drives and get over the phone instructions on where to screw it back into


----------



## knight1fox3

akwooly said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> pre-kids I would be online gaming COD4 and up, GOW 2 and 3 until very early hours into the morning. Kids changed that though
> 
> 
> 
> yes they do.
Click to expand...

That's the only hobby I refuse to give up. Time gets made for it accordingly.


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## engineergurl

sky rockets in flight


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## Weavs33

assist


----------



## engineergurl

afternoon delight

EDIT- the banana llamma thingy


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## engineergurl

BOOO YA!


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm slowly getting back into it.


----------



## engineergurl

EG out sniped KF


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Sniper lurking...


I sure hope you COD sniping is better than this...


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> EG out sniped KF


with afternoon delight


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL...


----------



## engineergurl

it's okay, I'm sure he didn't suspect me


----------



## knight1fox3

ALL NOOBS!!!


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> pre-kids I would be online gaming COD4 and up, GOW 2 and 3 until very early hours into the morning. Kids changed that though
> 
> 
> 
> yes they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the only hobby I refuse to give up. Time gets made for it accordingly.
Click to expand...

my time management skills suck


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> EG out sniped KF
> 
> 
> 
> with afternoon delight
Click to expand...



that's just the second half, see I was using sky rockets which is why I got it


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> ALL NOOBS!!!




Excuse me?


----------



## knight1fox3

With the exception of bacon butt...


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> With the exception of bacon butt...




I was going to say, Fraz and I have been around this block a time or two


----------



## knight1fox3

And actually, the reference wasn't for spamming, but for gaming...


----------



## NJmike PE

when does the noob status get lifted


----------



## knight1fox3

For that, my comment still stands unless proven wrong otherwise. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE

GOW is actually a damn cool game. I loved playing hoard


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> And actually, the reference wasn't for spamming, but for gaming...




I used to play with my husband a long long time ago, but things changed and I stopped because it wasn't fun anymore


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And actually, the reference wasn't for spamming, but for gaming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to play with my husband a long long time ago, but things changed and I stopped because it wasn't fun anymore
Click to expand...



and THAT came out so wrong


----------



## Weavs33

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And actually, the reference wasn't for spamming, but for gaming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to play with my husband a long long time ago, but things changed and I stopped because it wasn't fun anymore
Click to expand...

poor fella


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> I used to play with my husband a long long time ago, but things changed and I stopped because it wasn't fun anymore


Taking this quote out of context can really change it's intent


----------



## NJmike PE

too late


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> and THAT came out so wrong


Is that why you stopped?


----------



## engineergurl

I don't think my 1 pm meeting is happening


----------



## engineergurl

well maybe if my husband was home more often, we could play together, but it's difficult to when he's in different time zones


----------



## NJmike PE

sometimes you can "play" over the phone


----------



## engineergurl

1 hour 1 minute left in the work day!


----------



## frazil

#22280


----------



## frazil

I'm good.


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> sometimes you can "play" over the phone




he usually uses his phone to play with other people... that's his internet connection for the xbox


----------



## frazil

so...what are we talking about?


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> so...what are we talking about?




I made a slip and the guys are making fun of me


----------



## frazil

I'm shocked


----------



## Weavs33

im ready to go home


----------



## engineergurl

I feel like I'm in a time warp at work sometimes


----------



## Weavs33

today went so slow, tomorrow will be fast, 2 hour drive, 2 hour meeting, 1 hour meeting after lunch, 2 hour drive back


----------



## engineergurl

boss man just took the newspaper in the direction of the bathroom again


----------



## NJmike PE

I bet fox is gonna start sniping soon


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> boss man just took the newspaper in the direction of the bathroom again


thats what your phone is for


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> boss man just took the newspaper in the direction of the bathroom again


i take my phone


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Weavs33

snipe hunting


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new smoke detector. This one won't stop making noise.


----------



## engineergurl

see, a good snipe is one you don't see coming


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> boss man just took the newspaper in the direction of the bathroom again
> 
> 
> 
> i take my phone
Click to expand...

this


----------



## Weavs33

assist


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## engineergurl

what's that movie where they find the mcdonalds wrapper


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## engineergurl

BOOOO YA, and EG with another top


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> BOOOO YA, and EG with another top


Damn fox. She sniped you...


----------



## akwooly

without trying


----------



## engineergurl

you know, they don't catch the sniper, they just found where he ate lunch


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Sigh


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

#


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

#


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

#


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

#


----------



## akwooly

she good


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

#


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

#


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## engineergurl

and the guy in the ghilli suit stands up like 50 yards closer, that move


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## engineergurl

no one knows what I'm talking about?


----------



## engineergurl

dang it


----------



## engineergurl

that is going to bug me


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## engineergurl

clear and present danger


----------



## engineergurl

come on dudes really


----------



## akwooly

i liked patriot games better


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like you got the last word after all.


----------



## engineergurl

matt267

6126

NJmike PE

5818

Lumber Jim

1844

Golden Eagle

1615

ramnares

1083

frazil

818

Master slacker

780

knight1fox3

680

Ship Wreck PE

666

engineergurl

573

akwooly

470

Sapper

457

SMott

335

maryannette

236

blybrook PE

191

csb

189

MetsFan

115

Weavs33

66

FLBuff PE

60

envirotex

47

Flyer_PE

47

bosco115

28

Dark Knight

21

TehMightyEngineer

15

Dexman PE

9

Road Guy

7

Krakosky

7

YMZ PE

7

Ble_PE

5

PE2B

5

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

Supe

1

testee

1


----------



## matt267 PE

How do you pull those reports?


----------



## akwooly

look at matty!


----------



## matt267 PE

Add one more for me


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> How do you pull those reports?




wouldn't you like to know...


----------



## knight1fox3

A good snipe is the one you don't see coming...


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> look at matty!


What do I win?


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> How do you pull those reports?


Weren't we just talking noobs before?


----------



## engineergurl

you have to leave the thread to do it


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you pull those reports?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't you like to know...
Click to expand...

This


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you pull those reports?
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't you like to know...
Click to expand...

Damn it. No one will tell me.


----------



## engineergurl

Ver cool


----------



## knight1fox3

Lurking...


----------



## engineergurl

I think that that is the one thing, no one will share, everyone has been made to figure it out on their own, and it's only ever an issue when there is a 10k going on


----------



## knight1fox3

Lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

Lurking...


----------



## engineergurl

the hint that was given to me so many years ago


----------



## knight1fox3

Lurking...


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> look at matty!
> 
> 
> 
> What do I win?
Click to expand...

nothing yet!


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> you have to leave the thread to do it


What do you mean leave the thread? You mean like do something else? FTS.


----------



## engineergurl

was that


----------



## knight1fox3

Lurking...


----------



## engineergurl

you need to explore


----------



## engineergurl

the site and see where it may pop up


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> the site and see where it may pop up


Wilco


----------



## engineergurl

I mean you aren't going to find it in here on this page


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you pull those reports?
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't you like to know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn it. No one will tell me.
Click to expand...

I know how...


----------



## akwooly

me too.


----------



## engineergurl

34 more min and the hubby is already home... I leave before him and get home hours later than him


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bathroom post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## engineergurl

except when he leaves before me and gets home later than I do


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## engineergurl

so like, I'm not getting this phone in the bathroom thin


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Bathroom post


Don't forget to flush and wash your hands.


----------



## engineergurl

you sit on the toilet and are on the phone?


----------



## NJmike PE

What's not to get?


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> you sit on the toilet and are on the phone?


See. You got it.


----------



## engineergurl

that would make your phone even germier than they already usually are


----------



## NJmike PE

Great place to read the news, spam, play angry birds


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Nah. Not me. My shit don't stink


----------



## engineergurl

sometimes if I'm on the phone with KT I'll talk to her and she gets mad but not while I'm at work


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> Nah. Not me. My shit don't stink




bet it comes out smelling like roses and tasting like ice cream, eh?


----------



## engineergurl

oooo... yeah, these emails are not directed at me


----------



## knight1fox3

I'll believe that when me $hit turns purple and smells like rainbow sherbet!


----------



## knight1fox3

I'll believe that when me $hit turns purple and smells like rainbow sherbet!


----------



## knight1fox3

I'll believe that when me $hit turns purple and smells like rainbow sherbet!


----------



## engineergurl

91?


----------



## engineergurl

nope one off...


----------



## knight1fox3

I'll believe that when me $hit turns purple and smells like rainbow sherbet!


----------



## knight1fox3

I'll believe that when me $hit turns purple and smells like rainbow sherbet!


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe....


----------



## engineergurl

soooo,,, who's the better sniper? he who tries


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe....


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe....


----------



## engineergurl

or she who doesnt'


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe....

NAILED IT! THANKS FOR PLAYING!

:bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

dang it I was one off


----------



## knight1fox3

Who's more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?


----------



## engineergurl

oh well


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> dang it I was one off


Mess with the best, die like the rest...


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Time to snipe....
> 
> NAILED IT! THANKS FOR PLAYING!
> 
> :bananalama:


nice job. first time in days


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Who's more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?




usually they are both equally stupid... but pure genius is often misinterpreted as foolishness


----------



## knight1fox3

How about a nice game of chess?


----------



## engineergurl

I'll give him that one, since I know he was really trying hard since I beat him the last few times, no more sneaky sneaky advantage for me


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> How about a nice game of chess?




no I want to play global thermolnuclear war


----------



## NJmike PE

I wonder if I should make a push for 16K this week


----------



## frazil

You should


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## frazil

All in here


----------



## Master slacker

sdfg


----------



## Master slacker

sedf


----------



## Master slacker

asdf


----------



## Master slacker

sadgfdhsfgdh


----------



## frazil

I wonder what the most posts anyone's ever gotten in one thread?


----------



## Master slacker

asdfe43


----------



## Master slacker

3


----------



## Master slacker

34agtyjh


----------



## Master slacker

aw4t


----------



## frazil

Probably whatever Matt has in this one


----------



## Master slacker

back to work


----------



## frazil

Waiting for the boy again


----------



## frazil

Nice chatting with you MS


----------



## engineergurl

approaching the wind down point of the day, time to start closing up shop and getting ready to hit the road home


----------



## engineergurl

hopefully the rain will hold off until I get to the south of it


----------



## engineergurl

30


----------



## engineergurl

31


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Probably whatever Matt has in this one


according to Sapper, yes. Last 15K he told me that my 4800+ was the most and Matt has passed that

bastard! :madgo: :redface: &lt;------matt


----------



## engineergurl

33


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> back to work


slacker


----------



## engineergurl

34


----------



## NJmike PE

1


----------



## engineergurl

37


----------



## NJmike PE

2


----------



## engineergurl

39


----------



## NJmike PE

3


----------



## engineergurl

41


----------



## NJmike PE

4


----------



## NJmike PE

5


----------



## engineergurl

44


----------



## NJmike PE

6


----------



## csb

beer for lunch!


----------



## engineergurl

46


----------



## knight1fox3

Yep, hungry again...


----------



## NJmike PE

7


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> beer for lunch!


this

EDIT: ToP

My Prescious!

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## engineergurl

ooo CSB throwing me off


----------



## engineergurl

and some lady sticking her head in my office


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Probably whatever Matt has in this one


What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

Add one more


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably whatever Matt has in this one
> 
> 
> 
> What did I miss?
Click to expand...

wouldn't you like to know


----------



## engineergurl

do I look like I have a check for you?


----------



## engineergurl

my door doesn't say accounts payable


----------



## knight1fox3

No....


----------



## engineergurl

EG timing out for the commute


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't even want to know how to do those fancy repots


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> my door doesn't say accounts payable


But what if it did?


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> I don't even want to know how to do those fancy repots


Or that fancy spell check....LOL


----------



## matt267 PE

Add one more less than interesting post to cou t


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even want to know how to do those fancy repots
> 
> 
> 
> Or that fancy spell check....LOL
Click to expand...

Fuk spel chek


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> I don't even want to know how to do those fancy repots


I've never figured it out either


----------



## frazil

Ain't nobody got time for that


----------



## matt267 PE

One more


----------



## matt267 PE

Another for the road


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I don't even want to know how to do those fancy repots


i know how to


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Ain't nobody got time for that


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZD-ADArwXo


----------



## NJmike PE

woo woo


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-CGH052TnM


----------



## csb

Still hungry?


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice


----------



## csb

Have another beer for lunch!


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting this to 23k


----------



## Master slacker

NJmike PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> back to work
> 
> 
> 
> slacker
Click to expand...

Yes?


----------



## matt267 PE

Add another one


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties all up in this bitch!


----------



## matt267 PE

Snipe?


----------



## Master slacker

Oh, to update a trial earlier


----------



## matt267 PE

Too early?


----------



## Master slacker

there are no words that are censored


----------



## matt267 PE

23k here we come


----------



## Master slacker

except for ********* **********


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> back to work
> 
> 
> 
> slacker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes?
Click to expand...

:wave2:


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam away


----------



## Master slacker

amirite?


----------



## Master slacker

asdf


----------



## Master slacker

I'll get to 13448 posts today. Just wait and see!


----------



## Master slacker

See?!?!? I did it


----------



## Master slacker

asdf


----------



## Master slacker

asdf


----------



## matt267 PE

Too bad Tapatalk doesn't have all the emotion icons


----------



## Master slacker

sdfg


----------



## Master slacker

45r


----------



## Master slacker

but you can undersatnd this (_*_)


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet mike knows that too


----------



## matt267 PE

(.)(.)


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam alert


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam alert


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam alert


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam alert


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam alert


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam alert


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam alert


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam alert


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam alert


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam alert


----------



## Master slacker

8===D ~~~~ (_!_)


----------



## Master slacker

asdf


----------



## Master slacker

a34t6


----------



## Master slacker

fgdfgh


----------



## Master slacker

ghdfgh


----------



## Master slacker

asdf


----------



## Master slacker

sdfg


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam alert


----------



## Master slacker

asdfas


----------



## Master slacker

asdfw


----------



## Master slacker

sdfg


----------



## Master slacker

asfd


----------



## Master slacker

asdf


----------



## Master slacker

asdfsdf


----------



## Master slacker

asdf


----------



## Master slacker

sfdasf


----------



## Master slacker

sdf


----------



## Master slacker

fdgh


----------



## Master slacker

adg


----------



## Master slacker

fgh


----------



## Master slacker

ftrghdfr


----------



## Master slacker

sdfg


----------



## Master slacker

asdf


----------



## Master slacker

sdfg


----------



## Master slacker

adfg


----------



## Master slacker

sadfg


----------



## NJmike PE

()| |()

| |

| |

| |

U


----------



## Master slacker

sdfg


----------



## Master slacker

asdf


----------



## Master slacker

sdfg


----------



## Master slacker

asdf


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam alert


----------



## Master slacker

asdf


----------



## Master slacker

sdfg


----------



## Master slacker

sdfg


----------



## Master slacker

sdfg


----------



## Master slacker

sadf


----------



## Master slacker

asdf


----------



## Master slacker

ToP, bitches! :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Adidas


----------



## Master slacker

(_!_)


----------



## Master slacker

A.D.I.D.A.S.


----------



## Master slacker

asdf


----------



## Master slacker

asdf


----------



## Master slacker

asdfg


----------



## Master slacker

asg


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> ()| |()
> 
> |  |
> 
> |  |
> 
> |  |
> 
> U


wishful thinking


----------



## Master slacker

safd


----------



## Master slacker

safdf


----------



## Master slacker

sadff


----------



## Master slacker

13,500 posts. yee ha


----------



## Master slacker

I'll leave y'all with one more explicit text


----------



## Master slacker

because race car


----------



## Master slacker

8====D ~~~~ (())


----------



## matt267 PE

Meaningless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Meaningless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Meaningless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Meaningless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Meaningless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Meaningless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Meaningless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Meaningless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Meaningless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Meaningless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Meaningless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Meaningless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Meaningless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Meaningless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hello


----------



## matt267 PE

Is there anybody in there


----------



## matt267 PE

We don't need no education


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey teachers leave those kids alone


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat


----------



## matt267 PE

And the worms ate into his brains


----------



## matt267 PE

And the worms ate into his brains


----------



## matt267 PE

And the worms ate into his brains


----------



## matt267 PE

And the worms ate into his brains


----------



## matt267 PE

And the worms ate into his brains


----------



## matt267 PE

And the worms ate into his brains


----------



## matt267 PE

And the worms ate into his brains


----------



## matt267 PE

And the worms ate into his brains


----------



## matt267 PE

And the worms ate into his brains


----------



## matt267 PE

And the worms ate into his brains


----------



## matt267 PE

And the worms ate into his brains


----------



## matt267 PE

And the worms ate into his brains


----------



## matt267 PE

And the worms ate into his brains


----------



## matt267 PE

And the worms ate into his brains


----------



## matt267 PE

And the worms ate into his brains


----------



## matt267 PE

And the worms ate into his brains


----------



## matt267 PE

And the worms ate into his brains


----------



## matt267 PE

And the worms ate into his brains


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

100k they said. You'll do it they said. Yeah, well fu. Here we go.


----------



## FLBuff PE

I am posting the dots in honor of a great member who would make you noobs cry in this thread, if he only showed his face around here anymore.


----------



## matt267 PE

FLBuff PE said:


> I am posting the dots in honor of a great member who would make you noobs cry in this thread, if he only showed his face around here anymore.


I would love to learn from a great


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100k


----------



## FLBuff PE

The Dude was the reason a rule of at least three characters was instituted in the previous 10ks.


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

FLBuff PE said:


> The Dude was the reason a rule of at least three characters was instituted in the previous 10ks.


I checked out the rules for some of the other 10k threads. The rules do add some depth to the thread.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100k


----------



## csb

POST


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

100k


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Dinner time spam


----------



## matt267 PE

But not spam for dinner


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

puppy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

puppy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

puppy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

puppy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

puppy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

puppy


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Lumber Jim said:


> brain fried from work today!!!


More spam is the answer


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam is the answer


----------



## Lumber Jim

agreed


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam is the answer


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam is the answer


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam is the answer


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam is the answer


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam is the answer


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam is the answer


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam is the answer


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam is the answer


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

brain fried from work today!!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

puppy


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam is the answer


----------



## Lumber Jim

time to go home...


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam is the answer


----------



## Lumber Jim

time to go home...


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam is the answer


----------



## Lumber Jim

time to go home...


----------



## Lumber Jim

time to go home...


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam is the answer


----------



## Lumber Jim

time to go home...


----------



## Lumber Jim

time to go home...


----------



## Lumber Jim

time to go home...


----------



## Lumber Jim

time to go home...


----------



## Lumber Jim

time to go home...


----------



## Lumber Jim

time to go home...


----------



## Lumber Jim

time to go home...


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam is the answer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

puppy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

puppy


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam is the answer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

puppy


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam is the answer


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam is the answer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam is the answer


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam is the answer


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Grilled pork chops for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Grilled pork chops for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Grilled pork chops for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Grilled pork chops for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Grilled pork chops for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Grilled pork chops for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Grilled pork chops for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## csb

poop


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Grilled pork chops for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## csb

HA!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Grilled pork chops for dinner


----------



## csb

TOP with poop


----------



## csb

yes!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You robbed me


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to start grill


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Time to start grill


Gas or charcoal?


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam


----------



## matt267 PE

If you can't spam it, f it


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam &amp; spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Something inspirational


----------



## matt267 PE

Something inspirational


----------



## matt267 PE

Something inspirational


----------



## matt267 PE

Something inspirational


----------



## matt267 PE

Something inspirational


----------



## matt267 PE

Something inspirational


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post her


----------



## matt267 PE

Something inspirational


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Your post her


?


----------



## matt267 PE

Something inspirational


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> poop


Extra Fudgey


----------



## matt267 PE

Something inspirational


----------



## matt267 PE

Something inspirational


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## matt267 PE

Something inspirational


----------



## matt267 PE

Something inspirational


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## matt267 PE

This is bad for OCD


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 23k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 23k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 23k


----------



## matt267 PE

Is your mop a dirty disgusting mess


----------



## matt267 PE

Is your mop a dirty disgusting mess


----------



## matt267 PE

Is your mop a dirty disgusting mess


----------



## matt267 PE

Is your mop a dirty disgusting mess


----------



## matt267 PE

Is your mop a dirty disgusting mess


----------



## matt267 PE

Is your mop a dirty disgusting mess


----------



## matt267 PE

Is your mop a dirty disgusting mess


----------



## matt267 PE

Is your mop a dirty disgusting mess


----------



## matt267 PE

Is your mop a dirty disgusting mess


----------



## matt267 PE

Is your mop a dirty disgusting mess


----------



## matt267 PE

Is your mop a dirty disgusting mess


----------



## matt267 PE

Is your mop a dirty disgusting mess


----------



## matt267 PE

Is your mop a dirty disgusting mess


----------



## matt267 PE

Family Game Night is on


----------



## matt267 PE

Family Game Night is on


----------



## matt267 PE

Family Game Night is on


----------



## matt267 PE

Family Game Night is on


----------



## matt267 PE

Family Game Night is on


----------



## matt267 PE

Family Game Night is on


----------



## matt267 PE

Family Game Night is on


----------



## matt267 PE

Family Game Night is on


----------



## matt267 PE

Family Game Night is on


----------



## matt267 PE

Family Game Night is on


----------



## matt267 PE

Family Game Night is on


----------



## matt267 PE

Family Game Night is on


----------



## matt267 PE

Family Game Night is on


----------



## matt267 PE

Family Game Night is on


----------



## matt267 PE

Family Game Night is on


----------



## matt267 PE

Family Game Night is on


----------



## matt267 PE

Family Game Night is on


----------



## matt267 PE

Family Game Night is on


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## matt267 PE

Family Game Night is on


----------



## matt267 PE

Family Game Night is on


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your post here


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's play yahtzee


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's play yahtzee


----------



## NJmike PE

Red sux vs Yankees


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's play yahtzee


----------



## NJmike PE

Red sux vs Yankees


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's play yahtzee


----------



## NJmike PE

Red sux vs Yankees


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's play yahtzee


----------



## NJmike PE

Red sux vs Yankees


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's play yahtzee


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's play yahtzee


----------



## NJmike PE

Red sux vs Yankees


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's play yahtzee


----------



## NJmike PE

Red sux vs Yankees


----------



## NJmike PE

Red sux vs Yankees


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's play yahtzee


----------



## NJmike PE

Red sux vs Yankees


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's play yahtzee


----------



## NJmike PE

Red sux vs Yankees


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's play yahtzee


----------



## NJmike PE

Red sux vs Yankees


----------



## NJmike PE

Red sux vs Yankees


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's play yahtzee


----------



## NJmike PE

Red sux vs Yankees


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's play yahtzee


----------



## NJmike PE

Red sux vs Yankees


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's play yahtzee


----------



## NJmike PE

10% battery remaining. Gotta charge this biatch


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's play yahtzee


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's play yahtzee


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's play yahtzee


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> 10% battery remaining. Gotta charge this biatch


Reduse screen brightness. Go Apollo 13 style.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's play yahtzee


----------



## matt267 PE

Large straight


----------



## matt267 PE

Large straight


----------



## matt267 PE

Large straight


----------



## matt267 PE

Large straight


----------



## matt267 PE

Large straight


----------



## matt267 PE

Large straight


----------



## matt267 PE

Large straight


----------



## matt267 PE

Large straight


----------



## matt267 PE

Large straight


----------



## akwooly

almost 23k


----------



## matt267 PE

Large straight


----------



## akwooly

almost 23k


----------



## akwooly

almost 23k


----------



## matt267 PE

Large straight


----------



## akwooly

almost 23k


----------



## matt267 PE

Large straight


----------



## akwooly

almost 23k


----------



## matt267 PE

Large straight


----------



## akwooly

almost 23k


----------



## akwooly

almost 23k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## akwooly

almost 23k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## akwooly

almost 23k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## akwooly

almost 23k


----------



## akwooly

almost 23k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## akwooly

almost 23k


----------



## matt267 PE

there

:woot:


----------



## akwooly

w00t 23k


----------



## akwooly

on to 24k


----------



## matt267 PE

25.5k for tomorrow


----------



## akwooly

easy as pie


----------



## engineergurl

home, and spaming


----------



## matt267 PE

100k will be here in no time.


----------



## akwooly

easy as pie


----------



## engineergurl

and I got this fandangled hybrid laptop thing working so I can actually post on EB with out posting a smile face


----------



## akwooly

homestyle spam


----------



## engineergurl

so, now we must decide, should we camp out this Saturday night so that we may enjoy one too many beverages at the race


----------



## matt267 PE

Hopefully the results are late so we'll have more time.


----------



## engineergurl

and I have to dig out my hot pink hearing protection


----------



## akwooly

have to take the kids to water survival tonight


----------



## engineergurl

I am very excited because my husband was supposed to be leaving for Fort Carson on Thursday


----------



## engineergurl

but he is not because he needs to jump out of a plane


----------



## engineergurl

but today, the jump got scratched


----------



## engineergurl

so now he will be home LONGER to make sure he jumps out of the plane


----------



## engineergurl

and I get to spend more time with him


----------



## engineergurl

he is playing Halo tonight


----------



## engineergurl

and I am spamming on EB


----------



## engineergurl

we got good news today too


----------



## engineergurl

the Army reinstated the tuition assistance program


----------



## engineergurl

it got all jacked up during the govt shut down last year


----------



## engineergurl

but now maybe he can finish up some classes and get his degree


----------



## akwooly

i swear my buddy is inches shorter now because of all his jumps


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> and I got this fandangled hybrid laptop thing working so I can actually post on EB with out posting a smile face


What was wrong with your laptop?


----------



## engineergurl

the cats are on the screened in porch playing


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> but now maybe he can finish up some classes and get his degree


green to gold?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> the Army reinstated the tuition assistance program


Thats excellent.


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> i swear my buddy is inches shorter now because of all his jumps




yes, my husband is nearly 2 full inches shorter after 18 years of jumps... the bones in the back gets micro fractures and compacted


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I got this fandangled hybrid laptop thing working so I can actually post on EB with out posting a smile face
> 
> 
> 
> What was wrong with your laptop?
Click to expand...

it was too new and all the factory settings hated eb...


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> but now maybe he can finish up some classes and get his degree
> 
> 
> 
> green to gold?
Click to expand...



no... that's for the younger guys, lol, he's too old for that


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> i swear my buddy is inches shorter now because of all his jumps
> 
> 
> 
> yes, my husband is nearly 2 full inches shorter after 18 years of jumps...  the bones in the back gets micro fractures and compacted
Click to expand...

Really?

Damn, is he going to have back problems when he gets older?


----------



## engineergurl

the TAP will give him x amount of dollars towards tuition each year, it usually means he can get 2 or 3 online classes per semester


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> i swear my buddy is inches shorter now because of all his jumps
> 
> 
> 
> yes, my husband is nearly 2 full inches shorter after 18 years of jumps... the bones in the back gets micro fractures and compacted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> Damn, is he going to have back problems when he gets older?
Click to expand...

going to? he already does... I hate it when it's acting up because there isn't much that can be done as long as he's still active duty


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> i swear my buddy is inches shorter now because of all his jumps
> 
> 
> 
> yes, my husband is nearly 2 full inches shorter after 18 years of jumps...  the bones in the back gets micro fractures and compacted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> Damn, is he going to have back problems when he gets older?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> going to?  he already does...  I hate it when it's acting up because there isn't much that can be done as long as he's still active duty
Click to expand...

wow. That sucks.


----------



## engineergurl

the plan was for 24 years, but now not so much


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## engineergurl

it's not the same Army it was 10 years ago


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## engineergurl

not the same Army as it was 5 years ago


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> it's not the same Army it was 10 years ago


In what way


----------



## engineergurl

now the plan is to retire prior to full disability... but to make it as long as possible


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not the same Army it was 10 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> In what way
Click to expand...

lack of personal accountability


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not the same Army it was 10 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> In what way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lack of personal accountability
Click to expand...

Yeah, I could see that being a problem.


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## engineergurl

refresh


----------



## engineergurl

the dogs are getting excited about going to "school" I am really thinking we should camp this weekend


----------



## engineergurl

matt267

6448

NJmike PE

5892

Lumber Jim

1910

Golden Eagle

1656

ramnares

1083

Master slacker

853

frazil

826

knight1fox3

708

Ship Wreck PE

679

engineergurl

644

akwooly

493

Sapper

457

SMott

335

maryannette

236

csb

197

blybrook PE

191

MetsFan

115

Weavs33

66

FLBuff PE

63

Flyer_PE

47

envirotex

47

bosco115

28

Dark Knight

21

TehMightyEngineer

15

Dexman PE

9

Road Guy

7

Krakosky

7

YMZ PE

7

Ble_PE

5

PE2B

5

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

Supe

1

testee

1

cement

1


----------



## engineergurl

look! Mr. Man himself is in here! HEY RG!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be nice camping weather down south right now


----------



## engineergurl

I wonder if some music is in order


----------



## engineergurl

it was like 82 degrees here today


----------



## engineergurl

I am sitting here in shorts and a tshirt with all the doors and windows open


----------



## engineergurl

I don't really miss much about the north


----------



## engineergurl

I do miss cheese curds though


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## engineergurl

haven't found cheese curds down here


----------



## engineergurl

I miss speedie sauce too


----------



## engineergurl

Mom and Dad used to send me bottles of that, until one broke


----------



## matt267 PE

It was in the 60s today


----------



## engineergurl

lets see, what else do I miss?


----------



## engineergurl

that's what Mom said it was in PA


----------



## engineergurl

debating about a trip up the first weekend in May


----------



## engineergurl

older sister is driving up for our younger sisters first kids Christening


----------



## matt267 PE

It was good day for the field. I did an implosion by the beach. It wasnics


----------



## engineergurl

I could take a train up to DC, then ride up to NY with them


----------



## engineergurl

implosion


----------



## engineergurl

I like that word


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## akwooly

my friends dad was airborne and did 22 years i think. crusty old first sergeant, has serious knee problems and back issues. tough son of gun though, went on and did another 20 years as a state trooper. nice retirement but now he is seriously broken.


----------



## engineergurl

I have an office job now, I miss walking sites and inspecting


----------



## matt267 PE

I've always lived in RI.


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> my friends dad was airborne and did 22 years i think. crusty old first sergeant, has serious knee problems and back issues. tough son of gun though, went on and did another 20 years as a state trooper. nice retirement but now he is seriously broken.




I have a feeling 22 years is probably going to be the end of it for my husband, but we'll see. His MOS is a rigger which means he has to stay on jump status at all times


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## engineergurl

that means he jumps out of a plan every three months


----------



## engineergurl

always in RI!?!


----------



## engineergurl

that's kinda cool though


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> my friends dad was airborne and did 22 years i think. crusty old first sergeant, has serious knee problems and back issues.  tough son of gun though, went on and did another 20 years as a state trooper. nice retirement but now he is seriously broken.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling 22 years is probably going to be the end of it for my husband, but we'll see.  His MOS is a rigger which means he has to stay on jump status at all times
Click to expand...

After 22yrs he can collect a pension right?


----------



## engineergurl

we've been in Va since 2012


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> always in RI!?!


Yup, always here.


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> my friends dad was airborne and did 22 years i think. crusty old first sergeant, has serious knee problems and back issues. tough son of gun though, went on and did another 20 years as a state trooper. nice retirement but now he is seriously broken.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling 22 years is probably going to be the end of it for my husband, but we'll see. His MOS is a rigger which means he has to stay on jump status at all times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After 22yrs he can collect a pension right?
Click to expand...

20 years is full retirement, but not necessarily full time in grade...


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## engineergurl

so if he gets promoted between now and then, he needs 3 years time in grade to collect that retirement pay scale


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you guys do lots of camping


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I haven't been camping since I was in middle school


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## engineergurl

but if it's like a difference of $20 then it isn't worth years


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## Krakosky

engineergurl said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love dark chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't, so if we are together, you can have my dark chocolate and I'll eat your milk chocolate, would that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a plan. Now get back to Alabama so we can meet up in Panama Beach again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yummm... drinks on the beach with krak... this time can we go not during hurricane season?
Click to expand...

Yes. Now give me some tips on how to not be a bumbling idiot tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Do you guys do lots of camping




we used to


----------



## engineergurl

Krakosky said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love dark chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't, so if we are together, you can have my dark chocolate and I'll eat your milk chocolate, would that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a plan. Now get back to Alabama so we can meet up in Panama Beach again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yummm... drinks on the beach with krak... this time can we go not during hurricane season?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Now give me some tips on how to not be a bumbling idiot tomorrow.
Click to expand...

don't stress, have a few questions prepared (but run them by someone else so you have confidence), you are a great engineer and you need to know that!!!


----------



## engineergurl

we don't get many full weekends together, and have spent a lot of time apart recently, and with the two dogs it's difficult to organize it


----------



## engineergurl

I would go alone if I didn't have all the furbabies around, but I can't take them all with me


----------



## matt267 PE

Krakosky said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love dark chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't, so if we are together, you can have my dark chocolate and I'll eat your milk chocolate, would that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a plan. Now get back to Alabama so we can meet up in Panama Beach again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yummm... drinks on the beach with krak...  this time can we go not during hurricane season?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Now give me some tips on how to not be a bumbling idiot tomorrow.
Click to expand...

I bet you'll do fine. Sounds like you did well during the phone interview.


----------



## engineergurl

they don't like to cooperate much


----------



## engineergurl

Krak is such a good engineer, last time she came to visit we just HAD to go to the aviation museum, I'm glad we did, it was fun


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I would go alone if I didn't have all the furbabies around, but I can't take them all with me


Furbabies?

Are you talking about your dogs?


----------



## engineergurl

to be honest, I could take Ana or I could take Rex


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would go alone if I didn't have all the furbabies around, but I can't take them all with me
> 
> 
> 
> Furbabies?
> Are you talking about your dogs?
Click to expand...

yes, I can leave the two cats at home no problem, they can survive with enough food and water, but have you ever gone camping with two dogs that when combined weigh more than you do?


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever gone camping with two dogs that when combined weigh more than you do?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever gone camping with two dogs that when combined weigh more than you do?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't either, but I can't imagine being able to very nicely... especially since Ana is so protective
Click to expand...


----------



## engineergurl

she's fine if I introduce her properly to people


----------



## engineergurl

but strangers she is all like "STRANGER DANGER!" and won't let them come two feet near me


----------



## engineergurl

it's also different in the house vs out in public


----------



## engineergurl

I muzzle her when I take her out  but that is what she is for


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever gone camping with two dogs that when combined weigh more than you do?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't either, but I can't imagine being able to very nicely... especially since Ana is so protective
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention all the dog food you would Hall into the woods
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Road Guy

Frack on!


----------



## matt267 PE

What kind of dogs are they?


----------



## engineergurl

I think it's admirable that you made the decision that you did


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever gone camping with two dogs that when combined weigh more than you do?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't either, but I can't imagine being able to very nicely... especially since Ana is so protective
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention all the dog food you would Hall into the woods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they actually have their own back packs, lol
Click to expand...


----------



## engineergurl

in Alabama, there is a few hundred acres of undeveloped land behind the house where an old dirt track is and we would go for "walks" out there, and the dogs would carry the water and poop bags


----------



## engineergurl

RG said FRACK ON


----------



## akwooly

our old dog had her own backpack. she had to haul her own food.


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I think it's admirable that you made the decision that you did


Thanks. He has to much play left in him to just let him go.


----------



## engineergurl

ours are getting old too


----------



## akwooly

she had her own life jacket too


----------



## matt267 PE

If the dog is big enough, they can carry your stuff too.


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's admirable that you made the decision that you did
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. He has to much play left in him to just let him go.
Click to expand...

we don't have kids, so the animals are our family


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> so, now we must decide, should we camp out this Saturday night so that we may enjoy one too many beverages at the race


Umm....ya. What's to decide. LOL



engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I got this fandangled hybrid laptop thing working so I can actually post on EB with out posting a smile face
> 
> 
> 
> What was wrong with your laptop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was too new and all the factory settings hated eb...
Click to expand...

We've been through that. Let me remotely access it and it will be fine. I'm using a Windows 8.1 machine with EB.com and no problems. I swear it's your ISP.



engineergurl said:


> haven't found cheese curds down here


We have plenty of those too. Pretty much at every gas station.


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe

NAILED IT!

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Our pup has a life jacket for the inlaws boat.


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> she had her own life jacket too




both can swim, never thought about a life jacket



matt267 said:


> If the dog is big enough, they can carry your stuff too.






Ana has lost weight and we have her down to about 90 pounds... Rex is weighing about 78 pounds, but I'm not sure how much of that is hair, he's due for a trip to the groomer because my clippers need to be replaced and it's just easier to take him somplace


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, now we must decide, should we camp out this Saturday night so that we may enjoy one too many beverages at the race
> 
> 
> 
> Umm....ya. What's to decide. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I got this fandangled hybrid laptop thing working so I can actually post on EB with out posting a smile face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was wrong with your laptop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was too new and all the factory settings hated eb...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been through that. Let me remotely access it and it will be fine. I'm using a Windows 8.1 machine with EB.com and no problems. I swear it's your ISP.
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> haven't found cheese curds down here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have plenty of those too. Pretty much at every gas station.
Click to expand...

I have fixed it, I'm using google chrome and am having no issues liking, quoting or posting thus far


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's admirable that you made the decision that you did
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. He has to much play left in him to just let him go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we don't have kids, so the animals are our family
Click to expand...

Even with kids, dogs are part of the family. The dogs are great companions!


----------



## akwooly

life jacket helped getting her back into the boat because of the strap handle on top.


----------



## engineergurl

phone call from colorado?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, now we must decide, should we camp out this Saturday night so that we may enjoy one too many beverages at the race
> 
> 
> 
> Umm....ya.  What's to decide.  LOL
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I got this fandangled hybrid laptop thing working so I can actually post on EB with out posting a smile face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was wrong with your laptop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was too new and all the factory settings hated eb...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been through that.  Let me remotely access it and it will be fine.  I'm using a Windows 8.1 machine with EB.com and no problems.  I swear it's your ISP.
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> haven't found cheese curds down here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have plenty of those too.  Pretty much at every gas station.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have fixed it, I'm using google chrome and am having no issues liking, quoting or posting thus far
Click to expand...

I'm glad my Chrome suggestion worked


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## akwooly

water survival


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

how does an Atlanta number show up colorado?


----------



## akwooly

mobile phone?


----------



## engineergurl

my tongue is frozen


----------



## engineergurl

I feel so bad for my landlord


----------



## engineergurl

the poor man still hasn't gotten my money


----------



## engineergurl

this new property manager sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

WTF


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm tired


----------



## engineergurl

apalachcola?


----------



## engineergurl

dinner at 10:15 tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

Allergies are killing me


----------



## engineergurl

baseball is the category for final jeopardy


----------



## engineergurl

but hubby started halo so I won't see the question


----------



## engineergurl

take two and call me in the morning


----------



## engineergurl

I love living in the country as long as my internet works


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## engineergurl

how awesome is that sunset? and it is getting better and better by the second


----------



## engineergurl

just wait till the field has corn! lol it makes me feel like i'm in the midwest


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Where do you live EG?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Nice sunset


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I used to live in the Midwest.....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

After dinner...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Getting warm here


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

....


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Nice pic


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Golden Eagle said:


> Where do you live EG?




Dinwiddie Virginia


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Sunset. Sunrise


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I see


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


>




this was with my phone too, lol


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

What do they call the people whoclive there? Haha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## engineergurl

thats off the side porch cause I don't have the front door open anymore


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## engineergurl

Golden Eagle said:


> What do they call the people whoclive there? Haha




don't know, they call me a daum yankee


----------



## engineergurl

I have taken a bunch of pics of this sunset because usually, I just enjoy it


----------



## engineergurl

it's starting to get pretty dark though


----------



## engineergurl

two more hours of spam?


----------



## engineergurl

I need a 100 days of happiness photo


----------



## engineergurl

I did the sunset the other day


----------



## engineergurl

lots of things made me happy today


----------



## engineergurl

but I didn't take a photo of them


----------



## engineergurl

oooo, I have one


----------



## engineergurl

but I took the photo yesterday


----------



## engineergurl

but I ate part of the sub for lunch today


----------



## engineergurl

does that count?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Sure


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Baby crying


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Candy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Still crying


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## csb

Post


----------



## engineergurl

is this unlocked now?


----------



## akwooly

your baby?


----------



## engineergurl

WOOT!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Yea!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Who friggin locked it


----------



## NJmike PE

No locking yet


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

I'll be your dixie chicken, if you'll be my Tn man


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> Who friggin locked it




keep yer mouth shut and don't complain


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

longest five minutes ever


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

maybe EB just got upset that not many people were wishing it a happy birthday


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## NJmike PE

Its like a time out for my kids


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Ha


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Bacl


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

Happy birthday EB.com


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## engineergurl

maybe y'all should post outside of the 10k sometimes and try to make your posts in here a bit more qalitative not quantiative


----------



## NJmike PE

Happy birthday EB.com


----------



## engineergurl

were those words? I thought they were words


----------



## NJmike PE

Qualitative? Yuck


----------



## NJmike PE

I like scotch


----------



## engineergurl

sigh... missing the ban hammer... y'all would be gone by now


----------



## blybrook PE

Nice, mods r having fun


----------



## akwooly

i too like scotch


----------



## NJmike PE

Candy is dandy, but liquor is quicker


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> I like scotch




wth dude, show some American support


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

.


----------



## engineergurl

a bottle of Jim Beam can do no harm


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Fruity


----------



## engineergurl

Golden Eagle... I am now instigating a rule


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Oh great


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to start grill
> 
> 
> 
> Gas or charcoal?
Click to expand...

Gas


----------



## engineergurl

all posts must be at least three characters... who will second this motion?


----------



## engineergurl

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to start grill
> 
> 
> 
> Gas or charcoal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gas
Click to expand...

Pussy


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I would do spaces but that does not work. Even though they are characters


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> all posts must be at least three characters... who will second this motion?


Second


----------



## engineergurl

well... that is not much better...


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

3 characters


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> all posts must be at least three characters... who will second this motion?


I, NJmike PE, second the motion.

Is that better


----------



## engineergurl

seriously though, while VT would be happy to be honored this way, he worked hard for his posts... this thread is for him so put a bit of effort into it please


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

3 stooges


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

3 amigos


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers, bacon n blow!


----------



## engineergurl

he would have banned half y'all


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

3 blind mice


----------



## NJmike PE

Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain


----------



## blybrook PE

Don't piss off EG!


----------



## NJmike PE

Someone apparently already has


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Sorry EG


----------



## engineergurl

OH I WISH I WAS IN DIXIE LAND

cause Virginia don't have a clue

look away

look away

look away


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I said your sunset pic was nice


----------



## NJmike PE

I thought it was staged


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Photoshop


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

engineergurl said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to start grill
> 
> 
> 
> Gas or charcoal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy
Click to expand...

You are what you e-t


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Getting new appliances delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Ice cream bar


----------



## Master slacker

Hi


----------



## NJmike PE

Tired. Gonna go to bed early tonight


----------



## Master slacker

Bye


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I need a snack


----------



## Master slacker

Ice cream paint job


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> Hi


That's not three words or more


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I need a snack


----------



## NJmike PE

Happy birthday EB.com


----------



## engineergurl

blah blah blah


----------



## NJmike PE

Painting a map of Hawaii


----------



## engineergurl

no that photo was not altered in any way


----------



## engineergurl

I wouldn't know how if I wanted to


----------



## engineergurl

my boot is annoying


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just kidding, it was a nice photo


----------



## engineergurl

okay, who votes for camping?


----------



## engineergurl

I will not be voting for sisandra lewis


----------



## engineergurl

even if she is one of Blakes people


----------



## engineergurl

she screams too much


----------



## engineergurl

good voice but trying too hard


----------



## engineergurl

am I alone?


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> my boot is annoying


My boot is frosted and full of goodness


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> am I alone?


Despite trying to run us all out of this thread earlier, nope. I'm still here


----------



## engineergurl

let me try that again


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv5FJb0rHuQ


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> maybe y'all should post outside of the 10k sometimes and try to make your posts in here a bit more qalitative not quantiative


I'm trying.


----------



## engineergurl

can't be having it playing from two different websites


----------



## engineergurl

I am so excited about the race this weekend


----------



## engineergurl

so


----------



## matt267 PE

What kind of shit storm did I miss.


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching the Yankees game


----------



## engineergurl

who knows the story behind the resident sweet cheeks story?


----------



## NJmike PE

Never been a big racing fan


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> Watching the Yankees game




I have a baseball signed by the entire 1956 team


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> who knows the story behind the resident sweet cheeks story?


This guy


----------



## engineergurl

I think it was 56


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the Yankees game
> 
> 
> 
> I have a baseball signed by the entire 1956 team
Click to expand...

Have I told you that I love you


----------



## engineergurl

mickey mantle, yogi berra


----------



## NJmike PE

Seriously, that's awesome EG


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> mickey mantle, yogi berra


Yup, dimaggio too. That was the year he had his 56 game hitting streak. Record still stands. Also, the same year that the only perfect game was pitched in a world series game.


----------



## engineergurl

mike can you find my chain saw pic on facebook?


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll look now


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> mickey mantle, yogi berra
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, dimaggio too. That was the year he had his 56 game hitting streak. Record still stands. Also, the same year that the only perfect game was pitched in a world series game.
Click to expand...

Dad went to the game that Don Larson pitched, I got a game program and everything


----------



## frazil

You guys have added some spam!


----------



## frazil

What number are we on?


----------



## engineergurl

the poor womans microphone ran out of power!


----------



## matt267 PE

23400


----------



## engineergurl

23402?


----------



## frazil

What? I thought you'd be at 25k for sure


----------



## frazil

Feels like Thursday


----------



## engineergurl

I was undecided about this chick, but after that, I think she rocks!


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> What? I thought you'd be at 25k for sure


That's the goal for Tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

I got like another hour and 15 min to reach it


----------



## frazil

Tomorrow my kids have chess club. They're super excited about it. Nerds.


----------



## engineergurl

I engaged a rule Fraz


----------



## engineergurl

more than three characters


----------



## frazil




----------



## engineergurl

basic rule from some of the original 10k


----------



## frazil

Lol already broke it


----------



## frazil

Ok.


----------



## frazil

Does punctuation count?


----------



## frazil

Ugh


----------



## frazil

And


----------



## frazil

Far


----------



## frazil

Bad


----------



## frazil

Tad


----------



## frazil

Lad


----------



## frazil

Cad


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Car


----------



## frazil

Bar


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Tar


----------



## frazil

Jar


----------



## engineergurl

she went driving


----------



## frazil

Had


----------



## frazil

Rad


----------



## matt267 PE

Pie


----------



## frazil

Mad


----------



## engineergurl

punctuation counts


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> mike can you find my chain saw pic on facebook?


I looked but couldn't find it


----------



## frazil

Fad


----------



## matt267 PE

Pie is good


----------



## frazil

Lie


----------



## engineergurl

someone locked the thread earlier today


----------



## frazil

Tie


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sharing


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## engineergurl

I'm trying to help bridge the gap between vets and noobs


----------



## frazil

Bastards!


----------



## frazil

Who would do such a thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I'm trying to help bridge the gap between vets and noobs


Damn n00bs


----------



## frazil

Yak


----------



## engineergurl

gonna go look for my chainsaw photo


----------



## NJmike PE

So honestly, what was happening in here when it got locked


----------



## frazil

Mac


----------



## NJmike PE

Krak


----------



## frazil

Top!


----------



## frazil

Cop


----------



## frazil

Mop


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Bop


----------



## frazil

Bump


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Lump


----------



## frazil

Rump


----------



## frazil

I need to steal some Easter candy


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> I need to steal some Easter candy


Haha. Yeah, I'm there with you.


----------



## matt267 PE

The key is to not take too much at once so they won't notice.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dog is sleeping on my leg.


----------



## matt267 PE

My is about to fall asleep too


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> maybe y'all should post outside of the 10k sometimes and try to make your posts in here a bit more qalitative not quantiative


This. Make it so.



engineergurl said:


> sigh... missing the ban hammer... y'all would be gone by now


Though not the same, there are few here left. 



NJmike PE said:


> So honestly, what was happening in here when it got locked


That's classified.

Note the new rule stands. More than 3 characters long per post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Wife is watching TLC


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> So honestly, what was happening in here when it got locked




not sure. but I'm pretty sure RG hooked us up and unlocked it so be grateful


----------



## engineergurl

and does a photo mean more than three characters?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Yes


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> and does a photo mean more than three characters?


Technically, photos are worth 1000 words, so you're ok


----------



## engineergurl

I've liked her since the begining


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> and does a photo mean more than three characters?
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, photos are worth 1000 words, so you're ok
Click to expand...

thats me with a chainsaw


----------



## frazil

Worth 1000 words.


----------



## engineergurl

I like chainsaws


----------



## engineergurl

I think that was summer of 2000 maybe


----------



## engineergurl

I'm old now


----------



## frazil

So is the new rule meant to stimulate quality posts?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> and does a photo mean more than three characters?
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, photos are worth 1000 words, so you're ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats me with a chainsaw
Click to expand...

Nice chainsaw


----------



## frazil

Are we still allowed to copy paste post?


----------



## engineergurl

but I am pretty sure that Golden Eagle made the comment about the photo thread and "supposedly" that we posted pics of ourselves there... so that proves that I did


----------



## frazil

We'll never get to 100k on quality.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Agreed


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> So is the new rule meant to stimulate quality posts?




it's to keep the noobs in check... honestly, I'm tempted to say it doesn't apply to you or I, but that wouldn't be fair


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I did see the pic thread.....


----------



## engineergurl

copy paste and post is fine I think for now


----------



## frazil

Found some jelly beans


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> We'll never get to 100k on quality.


Agreed. I don't have enough quality thoughts in my head.


----------



## frazil

We're the noobs getting out of line?


----------



## engineergurl

someone mentioned it and said that they didn't believe it


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So honestly, what was happening in here when it got locked
> 
> 
> 
> not sure. but I'm pretty sure RG hooked us up and unlocked it so be grateful
Click to expand...

I'm good with it. I'm just lazy and didn't feel like looking back through the pages to find out. I'm good with some rules in here.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Wife is watching TLC


I hate tlc


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> We're the noobs getting out of line?




I'm not going to say yes or no, but if someone locked the thread, then we need to ensure that it's worth their while to keep open, right?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife is watching TLC
> 
> 
> 
> I hate tlc
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## frazil

They all have more posts in this thread than I've made in (holy smokes) 8 years.


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So honestly, what was happening in here when it got locked
> 
> 
> 
> not sure. but I'm pretty sure RG hooked us up and unlocked it so be grateful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good with it. I'm just lazy and didn't feel like looking back through the pages to find out. I'm good with some rules in here.
Click to expand...

there have been some pretty nasty rules for the 100K threads before


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> They all have more posts in this thread than I've made in (holy smokes) 8 years.




Pretty sure this may be the issue with the veterans


----------



## engineergurl

wait, when did I pass 10k? WOOT


----------



## frazil

RG... ldman:


----------



## frazil

Tippity top


----------



## engineergurl

I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So honestly, what was happening in here when it got locked
> 
> 
> 
> not sure. but I'm pretty sure RG hooked us up and unlocked it so be grateful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good with it. I'm just lazy and didn't feel like looking back through the pages to find out. I'm good with some rules in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there have been some pretty nasty rules for the 100K threads before
Click to expand...

I didn't realize 100k has been attempted before.


----------



## engineergurl

I think I'm missing posts


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## engineergurl

yup, missing posts


----------



## frazil

10k. We've never done 100k


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> and does a photo mean more than three characters?
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, photos are worth 1000 words, so you're ok
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## engineergurl

okay, I found them


----------



## NJmike PE

How many should you have EG


----------



## frazil

What does high post counts get you these days?


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> 10k. We've never done 100k




but we are past 10K


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> What does high post counts get you these days?


Nothing. Just ask mike.


----------



## frazil

Fame


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does high post counts get you these days?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. Just ask mike.
Click to expand...

Just kidding.


----------



## engineergurl

I cut my bangs with some rusty kitchen scissors


----------



## NJmike PE

I know that double posting was a nono in the past


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does high post counts get you these days?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. Just ask mike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just kidding.
Click to expand...

I respect join date.


----------



## frazil

engineergurl said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10k. We've never done 100k
> 
> 
> 
> but we are past 10K
Click to expand...

You said there were nasty rules in previous 100ks


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> Fame




not really because most of us that have been on here for a while aren't really focused on the post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming from the couch, again


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Spamming from the couch, again


LOL, after the spam fest, your title should be "Sleeping on the Couch" LOL


----------



## NJmike PE

Lol


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> I know that double posting was a nono in the past




yup... that will be the next rule invoked if needed


----------



## frazil

engineergurl said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fame
> 
> 
> 
> not really because most of us that have been on here for a while aren't really focused on the post count
Click to expand...

Exactly. So I don't understand why the hang up with this thread or the noobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Wow, I lucked out there. Lol is 3 letters long


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spamming from the couch, again
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, after the spam fest, your title should be "Sleeping on the Couch" LOL
Click to expand...



dude... perhaps we need to have a discussion


----------



## frazil

What just happened?


----------



## frazil

Nm.


----------



## NJmike PE

I know I have no power to invoke such rules but I say we do it.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ooops Fraz, a "." is not alpha numeric...

Commence ban hammering...


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spamming from the couch, again
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, after the spam fest, your title should be "Sleeping on the Couch"  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude...  perhaps we need to have a discussion
Click to expand...

Nah. Tonight we are arguing.


----------



## engineergurl

mom is driving me crazy... does anyone have the instructions to change a facebook password so I don't have to type this out


----------



## NJmike PE

Sorry. It's been too long. Defers to fox


----------



## frazil

knight1fox3 said:


> Ooops Fraz, a "." is not alpha numeric...
> 
> Commence ban hammering...


Ahem, nerdling, I already got clarification on punctuation


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Ooops Fraz, a "." is not alpha numeric...
> 
> Commence ban hammering...




compared to me and Fraz- you are a noob, you ban her and there will be a world of hurting


----------



## NJmike PE

Uh oh....


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops Fraz, a "." is not alpha numeric...
> 
> Commence ban hammering...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, nerdling, I already got clarification on punctuation
Click to expand...

I said characters, not alpha numeric characters


----------



## knight1fox3

frazil said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops Fraz, a "." is not alpha numeric...
> 
> Commence ban hammering...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, nerdling, I already got clarification on punctuation
Click to expand...

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23368#entry7142489

It has been decided. Thank you very little.


----------



## frazil

It used to be only whoever started the 10ks (Sapper) could change the rules.


----------



## engineergurl

I'm gonna come at you like a spider monkey


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be laying low....


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> It used to be only whoever started the 10ks (Sapper) could change the rules.




Amen. but the noobs don't know that, lol


----------



## knight1fox3

Mess with the bull and you'll get the horns...


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> I'm gonna come at you like a spider monkey


Umm...... :dunno:


----------



## knight1fox3

Watch out for the sniper....


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be only whoever started the 10ks (Sapper) could change the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen. but the noobs don't know that, lol
Click to expand...

This one did/does


----------



## knight1fox3

Watch out for the sniper....


----------



## knight1fox3

Watch out for the sniper....


----------



## NJmike PE

Snipe

EDIT:

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

Watch out for the sniper....


----------



## NJmike PE

Thank you kindly sir


----------



## engineergurl

a life with you alone


----------



## frazil

Doesn't it feel like Thursday?


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna come at you like a spider monkey
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...... :dunno:
Click to expand...



I'm hopped out on mountain dew


----------



## NJmike PE

Negative


----------



## NJmike PE

I haven't drank the dew in yearzzzzz


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> Doesn't it feel like Thursday?




my drunk @$$ feels like it's a Friday


----------



## engineergurl

your sol chip


----------



## engineergurl

i didn't mean to miss your birthday baby


----------



## engineergurl

I'll be there for you. these 5 words I swear to you


----------



## engineergurl

when you BREATH I wanna be the air for you


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna come at you like a spider monkey
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...... :dunno:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hopped out on mountain dew
Click to expand...

And I assume something chocolate covered?

I haven't had a dew since like high school. LOL


----------



## engineergurl

I'LL BE THERE FOR YOU


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna come at you like a spider monkey
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...... :dunno:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hopped out on mountain dew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I assume something chocolate covered?
> 
> I haven't had a dew since like high school. LOL
Click to expand...



honestly, I haven't either, I don't really do that whole caffine thing


----------



## NJmike PE

I actually haven't had soda of any kind in about two years


----------



## engineergurl

tea... hot coco... maybe no coffee


----------



## engineergurl

a diet dr pepper each day pretty much


----------



## engineergurl

he wants to see this


----------



## NJmike PE

I usually have 2-3 cups of coffee per day and water the rest of the time


----------



## engineergurl

loving this!


----------



## engineergurl

I drink like a gallon to a gallon and a half of water per day


----------



## blybrook PE

Snipe hunt!


----------



## engineergurl

won't you stay with me?


----------



## NJmike PE

I always have. H2O is good shit


----------



## engineergurl

you are a few off for the top


----------



## knight1fox3

BTW Fraz, just messing with you....

As EG said, I'm a noob by comparison. I just happen to know a thing or 2 about those pesky computers and their internet tubes.


----------



## NJmike PE

What are you talking about


----------



## engineergurl

oh my the discussion about the voice is boarder line wth a bug landed on the screen and every thing got big


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> BTW Fraz, just messing with you....
> 
> As EG said, I'm a noob by comparison. I just happen to know a thing or 2 about those pesky computers and their internet tubes.




We appreciate you KF


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok. I think I'm going to call it a night.


----------



## engineergurl

who says what


----------



## engineergurl

I have the hiccups


----------



## engineergurl

don't know what I did next, all I know I couldn't stop


----------



## frazil

knight1fox3 said:


> BTW Fraz, just messing with you....
> 
> As EG said, I'm a noob by comparison. I just happen to know a thing or 2 about those pesky computers and their internet tubes.


Btw KF... I was just messing with you too.


----------



## frazil

Ok I'm shutting down the screen


----------



## frazil

Good night


----------



## engineergurl

matt267

6526

NJmike PE

5966

Lumber Jim

1910

Golden Eagle

1725

ramnares

1083

frazil

883

Master slacker

856

engineergurl

823

knight1fox3

724

Ship Wreck PE

684

akwooly

531

Sapper

457

SMott

335

maryannette

236

csb

198

blybrook PE

195

MetsFan

115

Weavs33

66

FLBuff PE

63

Flyer_PE

47

envirotex

47

bosco115

28

Dark Knight

21

TehMightyEngineer

15

Dexman PE

9

Road Guy

8

Krakosky

8

YMZ PE

7

PE2B

5

Ble_PE

5

cement

1

Iheartyou

1

snickerd3

1

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

Supe

1

testee

1


----------



## engineergurl

hubby says I have 15 more min


----------



## engineergurl

how the heck did I pass kf by almost 100 I don't know but on to the next conquest


----------



## engineergurl

56- 23 is not much


----------



## matt267 PE

Dog is following me around like a puppy


----------



## engineergurl

not at 10:01 pm


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Dog is following me around like a puppy




you need to help him out a bit


----------



## engineergurl

I love squats


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dog is following me around like a puppy
> 
> 
> 
> you need to help him out a bit
Click to expand...

He's improving with each day. He's getting up faster, patrolling the fence again, etc.


----------



## matt267 PE

He keep trying to lick/scratch


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xjy6EuMPGA


----------



## engineergurl

I just got the first buck of the season


----------



## knight1fox3

Good night all!

SNIPED!!!

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Good night all!
> 
> SNIPED!!!
> 
> :bananalama:


Good night


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Good night all!
> 
> SNIPED!!!
> 
> :bananalama:




lol,, kudos


----------



## engineergurl

whoooo needs their faces in a magazine


----------



## engineergurl

lets go on down to the kwick stop


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm out


----------



## Sapper PE LS

engineergurl said:


> you know, they don't catch the sniper, they just found where he ate lunch


Clear and present danger I think... It's one of those Jack Ryan movies.


----------



## engineergurl

am I going to outlast the noobs?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

So, how's everybody doing?


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know, they don't catch the sniper, they just found where he ate lunch
> 
> 
> 
> Clear and present danger I think... It's one of those Jack Ryan movies.
Click to expand...

Sap- you rock... where were you a few hours ago?


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> So, how's everybody doing?




WOOT... drunk


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how's everybody doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT... drunk
Click to expand...



but...


----------



## engineergurl

I am supposed to say that it was ding


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Just sitting here trying to think of something clever, I'm having no luck.


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Just sitting here trying to think of something clever, I'm having no luck.




I got tickets to the race this weekend


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A few hours ago I was working, very busy day


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xjy6EuMPGA


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo


----------



## engineergurl

the second was what the first was supposed to be


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think they should give me a raise, their hiring me an intern and another EIT. I'll have an actual staff soon, and we're all in cubicles next to each other, yet there are two empty offices across the aisle. I'm undervalued.


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> A few hours ago I was working, very busy day




I spend my days making people do their jobs


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> I think they should give me a raise, their hiring me an intern and another EIT. I'll have an actual staff soon, and we're all in cubicles next to each other, yet there are two empty offices across the aisle. I'm undervalued.




I make less than $16 an hour and have an office that is like 20x20


----------



## engineergurl

I am getting ready to argue for a raise


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm the only highway engineer in my state in my firm.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yeah, that sucks EG


----------



## engineergurl

wait John Hinkley is out of prison?


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ksWKOy665o


----------



## engineergurl

AUTOMATIC!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

i still need a 100 happy days


----------



## engineergurl

any help here?


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, I know what three on the tree means


----------



## engineergurl

sapper


----------



## engineergurl

it is april 22


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If things don't work out between mrs Sapper and me, Ms. Miranda Lambert gets first right of refusal for my affections, then it's Reese Witherspoon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I feel like I missed something


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> I am getting ready to argue for a raise


I hear that. I'm highly underpaid


----------



## Sapper PE LS

What did I miss


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM5aW83L_DE


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> If things don't work out between mrs Sapper and me, Ms. Miranda Lambert gets first right of refusal for my affections, then it's Reese Witherspoon.




lol.. you rock


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> If things don't work out between mrs Sapper and me, Ms. Miranda Lambert gets first right of refusal for my affections, then it's Reese Witherspoon.


I'm pushing for a hall pass with Jenny McCarthy


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm really tored


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> What did I miss




when did I quit smoking?


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> I'm really tored


Same, but then I read that EG was out lasting the noobs so I had to come back online


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Last we talked about it you were about a week behind me, I'm at 80 days tomorrow.


----------



## engineergurl

i don't think about anything like that, I would feel horrible if I pulled into the drive and saw a govt car


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Can't believe it actually


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Last we talked about it you were about a week behind me, I'm at 80 days tomorrow.




I don't count, remember?

I just feel 90 coming on


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukick72Qafc

did that work... awful lot of beeping from the kitchen right now


----------



## Sapper PE LS

True EG, but you gotta have your fantasies, right? I mean, it's just a fundamental human impulse. Not saying it's moral or what not, but that said, Miranda is hot... And Reese too!


----------



## engineergurl

have to stick to the army schedule`


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd like to add Erin Andrews to that list too.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm either daft or you aren't fully developing your thoughts, EG, not sure which one it is.


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> True EG, but you gotta have your fantasies, right? I mean, it's just a fundamental human impulse. Not saying it's moral or what not, but that said, Miranda is hot... And Reese too!




reese does not equate to hot in my head, that name is a friend of mine's son... I got bob, so all is cool, lol


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And the Army needs to get over this idea that they can just change orders and plans at the last minute.


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> I'm either daft or you aren't fully developing your thoughts, EG, not sure which one it is.




Pretty sure I'm not fully communicating my thoughts, but they are deveoping in my my head


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> And the Army needs to get over this idea that they can just change orders and plans at the last minute.




I KNOW


----------



## engineergurl

but they won't


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm either daft or you aren't fully developing your thoughts, EG, not sure which one it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I'm not fully communicating my thoughts, but they are deveoping in my my head
Click to expand...

Dangerous place to be


----------



## engineergurl

i do not know what is going on in the kitchen


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No, your friend's son's name is Reece. Reese is Ms. Witherspoon, and she is hot... And your friends wife looked a lot like Ms. Witherspoon back in college, just saying.


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm either daft or you aren't fully developing your thoughts, EG, not sure which one it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I'm not fully communicating my thoughts, but they are deveoping in my my head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dangerous place to be
Click to expand...

not between sap and me... we can read each others minds (sometimes)


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If it's the same friend I thinking is


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> No, your friend's son's name is Reece. Reese is Ms. Witherspoon, and she is hot... And your friends wife looked a lot like Ms. Witherspoon back in college, just saying.




my friend does look like Reese Witherspoon, and she is my friend.... I just look like some hippy in a tye dye t shirt and a chainsaw in my hand


----------



## engineergurl

my hubby is in the kitchen singing timber


----------



## engineergurl

dumping the booze


----------



## NJmike PE

What is this timber that you speak of


----------



## engineergurl

chicekn, mac and cheese


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Mind reading skills are now part of the resilient Army Family training given by the FRG leaders to soldiers and spouses.


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> What is this timber that you speak of




Pitbull rocks


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Mind reading skills are now part of the resilient Army Family training given by the FRG leaders to soldiers and spouses.


Men who stare at goats


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Mind reading skills are now part of the resilient Army Family training given by the FRG leaders to soldiers and spouses.




I have mad mind reading skills..but in almost 8 years have never met an FRG leader


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this timber that you speak of
> 
> 
> 
> Pitbull rocks
Click to expand...

I've heard "some" pitbull


----------



## Sapper PE LS

On a scale of 1 to 10, EG, how drunk are you?


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind reading skills are now part of the resilient Army Family training given by the FRG leaders to soldiers and spouses.
> 
> 
> 
> Men who stare at goats
Click to expand...



dude, this is not fiction.... I had to deal with pita on this one


----------



## engineergurl

it is what it is tho


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am gonna start a rap group and name it DJ Sausage Patty and the Wiener Dog Pound Band.


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe shot?


----------



## engineergurl

no you are 2 or 3 offf


----------



## engineergurl

set up post


----------



## engineergurl

and post again for top if KF didn't snipe


----------



## Sapper PE LS

With hot hits like, Grilling in the Hood, Smack your Ketchup, and Saturday Evening Home Fries.


----------



## NJmike PE

2 or 3 or 20


----------



## knight1fox3

Sapper said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, EG, how drunk are you?


LOL...


----------



## NJmike PE

11!

There it fits the rule


----------



## engineergurl

ha that was 83 not 93


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Don't be dripping dog, the po lettuce be wilted.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a scale of 1 to 10, EG, how drunk are you?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
Click to expand...



who cares... has it ever mattered before?


----------



## NJmike PE

I see the name of this thread has been changed


----------



## knight1fox3

Presentations.....blah


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## engineergurl

however I do need to go to bed soon


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## NJmike PE

Glad school is over


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## NJmike PE

Sniped


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Glad school is over


Go back! So fun!


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...

BOOM HEADSHOT!

:bananalama:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Throw some kerosine on me, cuz I'm on fryer.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sniped


----------



## engineergurl

okay time for bed


----------



## knight1fox3

G'night....


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Throw some kerosine on me, cuz I'm on fryer.




you going down, and yelling timber?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Thou shalt not change the name of sappers 10k threads...


----------



## engineergurl

I;m gonna move

and go to bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm not drunk, just delirious with lack of adequate rest


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Thou shalt not change the name of sappers 10k threads...




did KF over step again?

someone needs to put him in his place


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Stay here EG


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> I'm not drunk, just delirious with lack of adequate rest


Babies do that


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> I'm not drunk, just delirious with lack of adequate rest




I am drunk


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thou shalt not change the name of sappers 10k threads...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did KF over step again?
> 
> someone needs to put him in his place
Click to expand...





^ LOL....settle down and go clean your coffee maker...


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Stay here EG




Mr. Armyman just took my bowl of mac and cheese away and gave me a glass of water


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I will spam until my eyes won't stay open annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thou shalt not change the name of sappers 10k threads...
> 
> 
> 
> did KF over step again?
> 
> someone needs to put him in his place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ LOL....settle down and go clean your coffee maker...
Click to expand...

Speaking of put in place


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam is healthy for the diet


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Kfox can hack my bank accounts, he can change my 10 k threads as often as he wants... I'll just secretly change them back when he's not around.


----------



## engineergurl

I am going to say good night


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want Mac m cheese...  . It sucks eating responsibly


----------



## NJmike PE

Later Gator


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Don't go EG


----------



## engineergurl

I get to get up in less than 5 hrs... wish me luck


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm too sexy for my shirt


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> I want Mac m cheese...  . It sucks eating responsibly




I had mac and cheese with chicken

okay mr army man just turned out the lights


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't have to but I'm sure I will be up by then.


----------



## engineergurl

i'm too sexy for EB


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Meh, there's no sense in even going to bed at this point


----------



## engineergurl

EG out put more rules in here


----------



## NJmike PE

I have the sleeping habits of an old man


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Meh, there's no sense in even going to bed at this point


Exactly


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Y eyes keep closing while I'm typing, m


----------



## NJmike PE

Is that some form of pig Latin


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No it's sleep typing


----------



## NJmike PE

Understandable


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am an old man in middle aged mans body with a teenagers maturity level


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And a child's comprehension


----------



## NJmike PE

Battery life down to 20% that could be my demise this evening


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And a baby's attention span


----------



## NJmike PE

Arent we all here


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Good night, seeing as how it takes me four to five micro naps before I can finish a post.


----------



## NJmike PE

Peace out Sapper


----------



## NJmike PE

Battery life at 19%. Time to plug it in and got bed myself


----------



## Master slacker

Bed


----------



## Master slacker

Great pre-bed pee tonight folks


----------



## Master slacker

Wife rolled eyes and asked, "HOW?!?!"


----------



## Road Guy

Like a Ogre from revenge of the nerds pee?


----------



## envirotex

Not sleeping. Watching DC...


----------



## engineergurl

We are drunk. But we ate and are in bed at 11:00... happy bout that... 5 hours till the alarm goes off


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?

NAILED IT!

:bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

5 how's of good sleep


----------



## engineergurl

Yes asleep.


----------



## knight1fox3

Meh, I'll probably be up until dawn finishing project work and homework...


----------



## engineergurl

Eg out to read a Scottish turn of the century cheesy romance novel


----------



## akwooly

Where is everyone? You east coasters not up at 4 am?


----------



## engineergurl

Cause I broke my ankle and don't get up to work out right now


----------



## engineergurl

But I am up now


----------



## engineergurl

Morning


----------



## engineergurl

And the correct response is


----------



## engineergurl

Wood


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning wood


----------



## matt267 PE

^ just take a cold shower


----------



## matt267 PE

I have the do off


----------



## matt267 PE

I will try and get some work done for the CGAUX.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm teaching tomorrow and need to prepare.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have tomorrow off too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I might take my daughter to the zoo.


----------



## NJmike PE

:thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE

I also took Friday off.


----------



## matt267 PE

Not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> :thumbs:


Is that 3 characters? I don't want you to get hammer banned.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going to try and avoid copy-paste posts.


----------



## NJmike PE

It is.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't want to offend the elders.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll have to post drunk again.


----------



## matt267 PE

Drunk tank horse to stable spam was fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

But that's buried now.


----------



## matt267 PE

We are a head of schedule to 100k.


----------



## matt267 PE

But the title says 1E6.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn engineers and their notation.


----------



## matt267 PE

I was appointed that my Casio fx-115 didn't do engineering notation.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ with an "E" that is.


----------



## matt267 PE

stumped


----------



## matt267 PE

tired


----------



## matt267 PE

bored


----------



## matt267 PE

dog was up a lot last night.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think he's feeling a "phantom limb."


----------



## matt267 PE

That didn't stop him from wanting to jump on the bed all night.


----------



## matt267 PE

I woke up several times to him just staring at me.


----------



## matt267 PE

He's not allowed on the bed anymore.


----------



## matt267 PE

We got some rain last night.


----------



## matt267 PE

That'll be good for the lime I put down.


----------



## matt267 PE

The seeds I started in the house aren't doing well


----------



## matt267 PE

about half haven't even started grow yet.


----------



## matt267 PE

All well


----------



## matt267 PE

I have tons of work to do outside.


----------



## matt267 PE

painting


----------



## matt267 PE

patches of grass need reseeding.


----------



## matt267 PE

Front flowers need replanting.


----------



## matt267 PE

new door trim on the doors.


----------



## matt267 PE

gutters need to be cleaned.


----------



## matt267 PE

driveway needs to be repaired.


----------



## matt267 PE

siding need to be cleaned.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe I'll start studying for my PE.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll use that as my reason for not cleaning the gutters.


----------



## matt267 PE

"Sorry hun, I can't get that done, I'm taking a practice test today."


----------



## matt267 PE

add another post.


----------



## frazil

Posr


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Nothing but quality posts here


----------



## frazil

Nothing but quality posts here


----------



## frazil

Nothing but quality posts here


----------



## frazil

Nothing but quality posts here


----------



## frazil

Nothing but quality posts here


----------



## frazil

Nothing but quality posts here


----------



## frazil

Nothing but quality posts here


----------



## frazil

Nothing but quality posts here


----------



## frazil

Nothing but quality posts here


----------



## frazil

Nothing but quality posts here


----------



## frazil

Nothing but quality posts here


----------



## frazil

Nothing but quality posts here


----------



## frazil

Nothing but quality posts here


----------



## frazil

Nothing but quality posts here


----------



## frazil

Nothing but quality posts here


----------



## frazil

And lots of em


----------



## frazil

And lots of em


----------



## frazil

And lots of em


----------



## frazil

And lots of em


----------



## frazil

And lots of em


----------



## frazil

And lots of em


----------



## frazil

And lots of em


----------



## frazil

And lots of em


----------



## frazil

And lots of em


----------



## frazil

And lots of em


----------



## Flyer_PE

Wednesday Morning Spam


----------



## Flyer_PE

Wednesday Morning Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I like your style fraz


----------



## Flyer_PE

Wednesday Morning Spam


----------



## Flyer_PE

Wednesday Morning Spam


----------



## Flyer_PE

Wednesday Morning Spam


----------



## Flyer_PE

Wednesday Morning Spam


----------



## Flyer_PE

Wednesday Morning Spam


----------



## Flyer_PE

Wednesday Morning Spam


----------



## Flyer_PE

Wednesday Morning Spam


----------



## Flyer_PE

Wednesday Morning Spam


----------



## Flyer_PE

Wednesday Morning Spam


----------



## Flyer_PE

Wednesday Morning Spam


----------



## Supe

This thread is impressively long.


----------



## Supe

And T-to the-O-to the-P


----------



## NJmike PE

Supe said:


> This thread is impressively long.
> 
> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif impressed.jpg


We were challenged to reach 100k by results



Supe said:


> And T-to the-O-to the-P


Well done


----------



## matt267 PE

Flyer_PE said:


> Wednesday Morning Spam


Oh that's right, it's Wednesday. I thought it was Saturday.


----------



## Supe

Impressive, even when challenged. VT would be proud.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh that's right, it's Wednesday. I thought it was Saturday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh that's right, it's Wednesday. I thought it was Saturday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh that's right, it's Wednesday. I thought it was Saturday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh that's right, it's Wednesday. I thought it was Saturday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh that's right, it's Wednesday. I thought it was Saturday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh that's right, it's Wednesday. I thought it was Saturday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh that's right, it's Wednesday. I thought it was Saturday.


----------



## Weavs33

HUMP DAYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Weavs33

495


----------



## Weavs33

496


----------



## Weavs33

497


----------



## Weavs33

498


----------



## Weavs33

499


----------



## Weavs33

500


----------



## Weavs33

I'm really slacking on my post count


----------



## Weavs33

55 degrees 2 months ago would have felt soo nice, now it feels like winter ugh


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

visiting friends in New Jersey this weekend..... Yikes


----------



## Weavs33

8 am conference call, woo


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

spam


----------



## Weavs33

assist


----------



## Weavs33

top :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

EB.com, born on earth day. Release your inner enviro!


----------



## matt267 PE

EB.com, born on earth day. Release your inner enviro!


----------



## matt267 PE

EB.com, born on earth day. Release your inner enviro!


----------



## matt267 PE

EB.com, born on earth day. Release your inner enviro!


----------



## matt267 PE

EB.com, born on earth day. Release your inner enviro!


----------



## matt267 PE

EB.com, born on earth day. Release your inner enviro!


----------



## matt267 PE

EB.com, born on earth day. Release your inner enviro!


----------



## matt267 PE

EB.com, born on earth day. Release your inner enviro!


----------



## matt267 PE

Raining out today


----------



## matt267 PE

That's good for the trees


----------



## matt267 PE

And the bad


----------



## matt267 PE

I meant grass


----------



## matt267 PE

Still trying to get used to the slide typing on my tablet


----------



## matt267 PE

Typing sucks on a tablet


----------



## matt267 PE

Tablets are only really good for consuming data


----------



## matt267 PE

Not producing it


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## matt267 PE

I bought the tablet when studying foot the eit while taking the school of pe class.


----------



## matt267 PE

It was very helpful


----------



## matt267 PE

And it was an excuse to buy it


----------



## matt267 PE

It does help with spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes


----------



## matt267 PE

Hopefully we can get to 25.5k today


----------



## matt267 PE

If not, we might fail to meet sapper's challenge


----------



## frazil

Supe said:


> Impressive, even when challenged. VT would be proud.


That's the idea


----------



## matt267 PE

Refresh


----------



## matt267 PE

Couple more for the cause


----------



## matt267 PE

Couple more for the cause


----------



## matt267 PE

Couple more for the cause


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess that was a few


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll do


----------



## matt267 PE

Everyone must be at work today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Everyone must be at work today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Everyone must be at work today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Everyone must be at work today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Everyone must be at work today.


----------



## NJmike PE

mid work post


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> mid work post


is that you got?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## engineergurl

Pre-meeting post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## engineergurl

Meeting might be cancelled post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> Meeting might be cancelled post


don't you have the power to cancel the meeting?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting might be cancelled post
> 
> 
> 
> don't you have the power to cancel the meeting?
Click to expand...



I do, but I want this project to get moving so I don't want to cancel it


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## engineergurl

Hey guess what


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

This post is at least 3 characters long


----------



## engineergurl

that post was at least 3 characters long


----------



## engineergurl

in case you missed


----------



## engineergurl

the first time it was posted


----------



## engineergurl

meeting was cancelled


----------



## engineergurl

I got someone to cover my 10:30 walk thru so I can avoid the stairs


----------



## engineergurl

that was a top


----------



## engineergurl

matt267

6619

NJmike PE

5999

Lumber Jim

1910

Golden Eagle

1827

ramnares

1083

frazil

916

engineergurl

911

Master slacker

860

knight1fox3

741

Ship Wreck PE

684

akwooly

532

Sapper

496

SMott

335

maryannette

236

csb

198

blybrook PE

195

MetsFan

115

Weavs33

105

FLBuff PE

63

Flyer_PE

59

envirotex

48

bosco115

28

Dark Knight

21

TehMightyEngineer

15

Road Guy

9

Dexman PE

9

Krakosky

8

YMZ PE

7

Ble_PE

5

PE2B

5

Supe

4

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

testee

1

cement

1


----------



## engineergurl

I'm moving on up


----------



## engineergurl

to the east side


----------



## engineergurl

or was it the west side


----------



## engineergurl

well what ever side


----------



## engineergurl

it was a delux apartment I think


----------



## envirotex

Hey, EG!

How did the Scottish laird make out? Did he get the girl?


----------



## engineergurl

must drink more water


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> Hey, EG!
> 
> How did the Scottish laird make out? Did he get the girl?




I didn't finish it yet, but he's ticked her off and now he's trying to make amends


----------



## envirotex

Was there a rule implemented that I didn't know about?

3 characters?


----------



## matt267 PE

how is your ankle feeling?


----------



## engineergurl

perhaps I will finish it today


----------



## matt267 PE

Can you still feel the bones growing?


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> Was there a rule implemented that I didn't know about?
> 
> 3 characters?




I got sick of looking at millions of posts with just a dot so I invoked a 3 character rule


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> how is your ankle feeling?




like it's stuck in a boot



matt267 said:


> Can you still feel the bones growing?




I CAN feel my bones growing, lol


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter rolled her ankle, back in February.


----------



## matt267 PE

luckily it wan't broke.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's the benefit of being a kid.


----------



## engineergurl

I am a very random person sometimes


----------



## matt267 PE

their bones are more bendy.


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I am a very random person sometimes


I've noticed.


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> That's the benefit of being a kid.




I wish I were a kid again sometimes, less responsibility back then


----------



## matt267 PE

She had trouble walking until we went to St. Martin.


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a very random person sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed.
Click to expand...



sometimes people have trouble following my logic


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the benefit of being a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I were a kid again sometimes, less responsibility back then
Click to expand...

Yup. You spend your childhood wanting to be an adult, and your adulthood wanting to be a child.


----------



## matt267 PE

They just don't like bacon enough.


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> She had trouble walking until we went to St. Martin.




then it got better?


----------



## matt267 PE

You were mentioning your dogs yesterday.


----------



## engineergurl

maybe I need to go to St Martin


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> You were mentioning your dogs yesterday.




yes


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She had trouble walking until we went to St. Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then it got better?
Click to expand...

Yeah. It's a amazing what sun, sand, and water can do to help the healing process.


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were mentioning your dogs yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes
Click to expand...

What type of dogs are they?


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She had trouble walking until we went to St. Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then it got better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. It's a amazing what sun, sand, and water can do to help the healing process.
Click to expand...



this is a great concept


----------



## envirotex

posty


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were mentioning your dogs yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What type of dogs are they?
Click to expand...



Ana is a German Shepard and Rex is a Chow/Lab mix (we think)


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, EG!
> 
> How did the Scottish laird make out? Did he get the girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't finish it yet, but he's ticked her off and now he's trying to make amends
Click to expand...

shocker!


----------



## matt267 PE

refresh


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, EG!
> 
> How did the Scottish laird make out? Did he get the girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't finish it yet, but he's ticked her off and now he's trying to make amends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shocker!
Click to expand...



mindless reading relaxes me


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were mentioning your dogs yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What type of dogs are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ana is a German Shepard and Rex is a Chow/Lab mix (we think)
Click to expand...

nice. I imagine the Ana is the protective one.


----------



## engineergurl

okay I am at a stand still for all of my projects, how did this happen


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were mentioning your dogs yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What type of dogs are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ana is a German Shepard and Rex is a Chow/Lab mix (we think)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice. I imagine the Ana is the protective one.
Click to expand...



yup her sole purpose when I first got her


----------



## engineergurl

that word looks funny, sole soul oh what ever


----------



## matt267 PE

refresh spam


----------



## matt267 PE

the heck with spell check.


----------



## matt267 PE

we're engineers.


----------



## matt267 PE

not authors.


----------



## matt267 PE

Although I do a lot more writing then I thought I would do as an engineer.


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> mindless reading relaxes me


me too, that's why I like this board.


----------



## envirotex

matt267 said:


> not authors.


some of us are authors...


----------



## envirotex

sometime today, the working will need to start.


----------



## envirotex

alrighty, then.


----------



## matt267 PE

still spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

I took the day from work to get work done. WTF?


----------



## matt267 PE

I took the day from work to get work done. WTF?


----------



## matt267 PE

I took the day from work to get work done. WTF?


----------



## matt267 PE

I took the day from work to get work done. WTF?


----------



## matt267 PE

I took the day from work to get work done. WTF?


----------



## matt267 PE

I took the day from work to get work done. WTF?


----------



## matt267 PE

I took the day from work to get work done. WTF?


----------



## matt267 PE

I took the day from work to get work done. WTF?


----------



## matt267 PE

I took the day from work to get work done. WTF?


----------



## matt267 PE

I took the day from work to get work done. WTF?


----------



## matt267 PE

I took the day from work to get work done. WTF?


----------



## matt267 PE

I took the day from work to get work done. WTF?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm doing a good job of wasteing time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm doing a good job of wasteing time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm doing a good job of wasteing time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm doing a good job of wasteing time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm doing a good job of wasteing time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm doing a good job of wasteing time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm doing a good job of wasteing time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm doing a good job of wasteing time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm doing a good job of wasteing time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm doing a good job of wasteing time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm doing a good job of wasteing time


----------



## matt267 PE

do, or do not. There is no try


----------



## matt267 PE

do, or do not. There is no try


----------



## matt267 PE

do, or do not. There is no try


----------



## matt267 PE

do, or do not. There is no try


----------



## engineergurl

okay, getting off eb to be productive


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

more than 3 character spam


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> I took the day from work to get work done. WTF?


you took the day off from work to spam?! That's dedication!! :appl:


----------



## matt267 PE

it so much easier to waste time when you have youtube.


----------



## matt267 PE

it so much easier to waste time when you have youtube.


----------



## matt267 PE

it so much easier to waste time when you have youtube.


----------



## matt267 PE

it so much easier to waste time when you have youtube.


----------



## matt267 PE

it so much easier to waste time when you have youtube.


----------



## matt267 PE

it so much easier to waste time when you have youtube.


----------



## matt267 PE

it so much easier to waste time when you have youtube.


----------



## matt267 PE

it so much easier to waste time when you have youtube.


----------



## frazil

I think EG may have passed me.


----------



## frazil

I think EG may have passed me.


----------



## frazil

I think EG may have passed me.


----------



## frazil

I think EG may have passed me.


----------



## frazil

I think EG may have passed me.


----------



## frazil

I think EG may have passed me.


----------



## frazil

I think EG may have passed me.


----------



## frazil

I think EG may have passed me.


----------



## frazil

and that's without any cut &amp; paste


----------



## frazil

and that's without any cut &amp; paste


----------



## frazil

and that's without any cut &amp; paste


----------



## frazil

and that's without any cut &amp; paste


----------



## frazil

and that's without any cut &amp; paste


----------



## frazil

and that's without any cut &amp; paste


----------



## frazil

and that's without any cut &amp; paste


----------



## frazil

and that's without any cut &amp; paste


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the day from work to get work done. WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> you took the day off from work to spam?! That's dedication!! :appl:
Click to expand...

I also have volunteer work to do too.


----------



## matt267 PE

fun fun fun


----------



## matt267 PE

fun fun fun


----------



## matt267 PE

fun fun fun


----------



## matt267 PE

fun fun fun


----------



## matt267 PE

fun fun fun


----------



## matt267 PE

all day long


----------



## matt267 PE

all day long


----------



## matt267 PE

all day long


----------



## matt267 PE

all day long


----------



## matt267 PE

all day long


----------



## matt267 PE

while I sing this song


----------



## matt267 PE

while I sing this song


----------



## matt267 PE

while I sing this song


----------



## matt267 PE

while I sing this song


----------



## matt267 PE

while I sing this song


----------



## matt267 PE

while I sing this song


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Splam


----------



## matt267 PE

refresh spam


----------



## matt267 PE

what the hell is splam?


----------



## matt267 PE

is that like splattered spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

re post


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> I think EG may have passed me.




I had not sure now


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think EG may have passed me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had not sure now
Click to expand...

Member name

Posts

matt267

6696

NJmike PE

5999

Lumber Jim

1910

Golden Eagle

1829

ramnares

1083

engineergurl

937

frazil

933

Master slacker

860

knight1fox3

741

Ship Wreck PE

684

akwooly

532

Sapper

496

SMott

335

maryannette

236

csb

198

blybrook PE

195

MetsFan

115

Weavs33

105

FLBuff PE

63

Flyer_PE

59

envirotex

56

bosco115

28

Dark Knight

21

TehMightyEngineer

15

Dexman PE

9

Road Guy

9

Krakosky

8

YMZ PE

7

Ble_PE

5

PE2B

5

Supe

4

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

testee

1

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

darn close between you too.

Matt, do you know how stinking easy it was to post this?


----------



## engineergurl

page loading slow because no shock wave at work


----------



## NJmike PE

one more to keep it moving


----------



## matt267 PE

another post


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think EG may have passed me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had not sure now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Member name Posts matt267 6696 NJmike PE 5999 Lumber Jim 1910 Golden Eagle 1829 ramnares 1083 engineergurl 937 frazil 933 Master slacker 860 knight1fox3 741 Ship Wreck PE 684 akwooly 532 Sapper 496 SMott 335 maryannette 236 csb 198 blybrook PE 195 MetsFan 115 Weavs33 105 FLBuff PE 63 Flyer_PE 59 envirotex 56 bosco115 28 Dark Knight 21 TehMightyEngineer 15 Dexman PE 9 Road Guy 9 Krakosky 8 YMZ PE 7 Ble_PE 5 PE2B 5 Supe 4 roadwreck 1 cdcengineer 1 NakedOrangie 1 PeeWee 1 testee 1 cement 1 snickerd3 1 Iheartyou 1
> 
> darn close between you too.
> 
> Matt, do you know how stinking easy it was to post this?
Click to expand...

No, no I do not. Thank you very much for nothing.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am getting hingry


----------



## engineergurl

I was just sitting here thinking about lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't care either.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

My post count is slipping


----------



## engineergurl

I usually pack one, however I did not for today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The boss is taking the front office out to lunch


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> I don't care either.




well when you are searching for it, the website will sort of play hot and cold with you to help you out


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I like free lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

if it's free, it's for me


----------



## matt267 PE

if it's free, it's for me


----------



## matt267 PE

if it's free, it's for me


----------



## matt267 PE

if it's free, it's for me


----------



## matt267 PE

if it's free, it's for me


----------



## matt267 PE

No, that's not true. I do have standards.


----------



## matt267 PE

No, that's not true. I do have standards.


----------



## matt267 PE

No, that's not true. I do have standards.


----------



## matt267 PE

No, that's not true. I do have standards.


----------



## matt267 PE

No, that's not true. I do have standards.


----------



## matt267 PE

No, that's not true. I do have standards.


----------



## engineergurl

Internet at work down


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post


----------



## matt267 PE

almost lunch time


----------



## matt267 PE

almost lunch time


----------



## matt267 PE

almost lunch time


----------



## matt267 PE

almost lunch time


----------



## matt267 PE

almost lunch time


----------



## matt267 PE

almost lunch time


----------



## matt267 PE

almost lunch time


----------



## Master slacker

on this page


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Ordered free lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on free lunch


----------



## Master slacker

on THIS page


----------



## engineergurl

And then up and then down


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is that


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We got a dude waitress


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch time post


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> We got a dude waitress






does the dude look like a lady?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> lunch time post


do you have spam for lunch?


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet you do


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm spam


----------



## matt267 PE

reload


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back at spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not too much today


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Got work to do


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming during lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

less than 3 hours to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Off to NJ in a few


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh the fun


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More words


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Look! Even more words...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon week let's gooo


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump due to lack of activity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just random stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1150 and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

one more down


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and yet another


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

slowly getting there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and the crawl continues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more spam and stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more lunchtime posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spams some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

almost there now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

here we go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

9 more to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

single digits


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

woot woot


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

c'mon now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

4...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

3...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

2...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Anddd back to work


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got a dude waitress
> 
> 
> 
> does the dude look like a lady?
Click to expand...

Kinda. He looks a bit feminine


----------



## engineergurl

my lunch arrived, sat down at my desk, two bites into it and people showed up at my office to conclude the walk thru (which I didn't attend due to the ankle), lunch sat there staring at me for awhile ... now I am really really starving


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> maybe I need to go to St Martin


I recommend St. Lucia over St. Martin. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3

P90x3 Triometrics post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Just checked the web site. No results yet.


----------



## knight1fox3

Co-workers taking me out to lunch post.....

Since I only have 2 days left at this job....


----------



## akwooly

in drafting mode


----------



## engineergurl

this is just one of those days...


----------



## engineergurl

nothing going wrong


----------



## matt267 PE

spamer


----------



## engineergurl

nothing going right


----------



## engineergurl

boss came in to my office in a panic


----------



## engineergurl

EG to the rescue!


----------



## engineergurl

do you know what happens when you change the font in a microsoft word document to +Body


----------



## akwooly

w00t!


----------



## matt267 PE

poor pup can't get comfortable.


----------



## engineergurl

it makes it all jumbled and you can't read it


----------



## matt267 PE

still raining here


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> poor pup can't get comfortable.


----------



## matt267 PE

spamming for fun


----------



## matt267 PE

he's just walking around. I just gave him his meds, he should settle down soon.


----------



## matt267 PE

He also doesn't want to be in the rain to go out.


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> He also doesn't want to be in the rain to go out.




would you?


----------



## engineergurl

that would kinda be like pooping in the shower?


----------



## engineergurl

or maybe not


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch spam

#morethan3characterslong


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## engineergurl

yawn... restarting my lunch with cold food


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## matt267 PE

he loves kong treats


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

matt267 said:


> he loves kong treats


My dog has a few kong toys


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> that would kinda be like pooping in the shower?


well, that's called multitasking.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing wrong with multitasking


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## matt267 PE

Golden Eagle said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he loves kong treats
> 
> 
> 
> My dog has a few kong toys
Click to expand...

with all sorts of yummy fillings.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post

Cereal


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Ctrl + V


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Ctrl + V


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Ctrl + V


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Ctrl + V


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Ctrl + V


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Ctrl + V


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Ctrl + V


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Ctrl + V


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Ctrl + V


----------



## engineergurl

okay I just got to hear all about my co-workers kidney stone


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

engineergurl said:


> okay I just got to hear all about my co-workers kidney stone


Did you tell them to scram?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## engineergurl

he had to have an operation to take care of it or something


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## engineergurl

no he was the guy who fixed my interwebz


----------



## matt267 PE

spamming


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> okay I just got to hear all about my co-workers kidney stone


My wife has had kidney stones. Not fun for her. She said it was worse then labor.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

EG, what is your engineering discipline?


----------



## engineergurl

can I just close my office door and take a nap


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay I just got to hear all about my co-workers kidney stone
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has had kidney stones. Not fun for her. She said it was worse then labor.
Click to expand...



I gotta give this guy credit, he used all the scientific terms, but I'm not so sure that I needed to hear it all


----------



## engineergurl

a nap sounds like an excellent idea


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mid-week hump


----------



## engineergurl

Golden Eagle said:


> EG, what is your engineering discipline?




I don't have one


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> EG, what is your engineering discipline?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have one
Click to expand...



See- I'm a groupie


----------



## engineergurl

it could be civil maybe


----------



## engineergurl

but then again enviro makes sense too


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## engineergurl

definitely not electrical, I don't know how to make magic unicorn farts get trapped into my wall


----------



## engineergurl

mechanical and structural are out too, I wouldn't want to mess with that stuff


----------



## engineergurl

I have experience with storm water management but... well I'm not doing that anymore


----------



## engineergurl

lots and lots of construction documents have passed through my hands...


----------



## engineergurl

awww. I'm all alone.


----------



## engineergurl

I think my most favorite job was when I was in traffic


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## engineergurl

what is my discipline?


----------



## frazil

What's with this cold weather?


----------



## frazil

My favorite job was strawberry picking on a farm one summer


----------



## engineergurl

huh? it's like 75 here today...


----------



## frazil

It's cold and rainy here


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> My favorite job was strawberry picking on a farm one summer




that is awesome...


----------



## engineergurl

sigh, I should go back and edit that one post


----------



## engineergurl

lol, yeah right


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## frazil

&lt;gasp&gt;


----------



## blybrook PE

Meeting post


----------



## frazil

I can't even think today


----------



## frazil

Everybody around here is retiring


----------



## matt267 PE

EG, have you decided if you're going to take the EIT?


----------



## frazil

More random thoughts


----------



## Master slacker

engineergurl said:


> And then up and then down




You mean "in" and "out"

edit: BOOM! ToP, bitches! :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> It's cold and rainy here


yup, same here.


----------



## Master slacker

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Who is that


Bettie Page


----------



## matt267 PE

refresh spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we have to fight


----------



## matt267 PE

for our right


----------



## matt267 PE

to spammmmm


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

toasties


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't care if it doesn't rhyme


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> EG, have you decided if you're going to take the EIT?




not really...


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EG, have you decided if you're going to take the EIT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really...
Click to expand...



I feel like I'm always spread too thin to study for real


----------



## Master slacker

last post


----------



## engineergurl

la la la connect the dots


----------



## engineergurl

that post was post 24420 i find that funny


----------



## Master slacker

heh heh


----------



## Master slacker

duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude


----------



## frazil

We're still not at 25k? Let's get there


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> We're still not at 25k? Let's get there


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

splam


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're still not at 25k? Let's get there
Click to expand...


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're still not at 25k? Let's get there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

25k....


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're still not at 25k? Let's get there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

25k....


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're still not at 25k? Let's get there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

25k....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

25k....


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're still not at 25k? Let's get there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

how many did capt say we could get up to on quotes?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

25k....


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're still not at 25k? Let's get there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how many did capt say we could get up to on quotes?
Click to expand...


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're still not at 25k? Let's get there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how many did capt say we could get up to on quotes?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

25k....


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're still not at 25k? Let's get there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how many did capt say we could get up to on quotes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're still not at 25k? Let's get there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how many did capt say we could get up to on quotes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## engineergurl

that many


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

25k....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

25k....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

25k....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

25k....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

25k....


----------



## NJmike PE

personally, I don't like post toasties


----------



## matt267 PE

refresh


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EG, have you decided if you're going to take the EIT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm always spread too thin to study for real
Click to expand...

I hear ya.


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to the zoo tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Gona see me a baby giraffe


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, and spend time with my daughter. But the baby giraffe is going to be kick ass.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter LOVES giraffes.


----------



## matt267 PE

Her "blankie" is a giraffe.


----------



## matt267 PE

she's at Nana's today.


----------



## matt267 PE

I didn't want any distractions while spamming.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam count.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam count +1


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

at home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

got some work done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

wondering if I should have pie spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I'm going to have pie.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like eating pie when no one is home.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't have to be worried about being judged.


----------



## matt267 PE

^that's not true. I don't care what they think.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm all alone here.


----------



## matt267 PE

Trying to pull my weight.


----------



## matt267 PE

Trying for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

Trying for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

Trying for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

Trying for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

Trying for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

Trying for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

Trying for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

Trying for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

Trying for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

Trying for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

Trying for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll


----------



## matt267 PE

try


----------



## matt267 PE

harder.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for pie.


----------



## frazil

only like 500 to go


----------



## frazil

only like 500 to go


----------



## frazil

only like 500 to go


----------



## frazil

only like 500 to go


----------



## frazil

only like 500 to go


----------



## frazil

only like 500 to go


----------



## frazil

only like 500 to go


----------



## frazil

only like 500 to go


----------



## frazil

only like 500 to go


----------



## frazil

only like 500 to go


----------



## frazil

only like 500 to go


----------



## frazil

only like 500 to go


----------



## frazil

*only like 500 to go*


----------



## frazil

only like 500 to go


----------



## frazil

only like 500 to go


----------



## frazil

only like 500 to go


----------



## frazil

only like 500 to go


----------



## engineergurl

I was off reading an article about poop


----------



## frazil

did I do the math right this time?


----------



## engineergurl

no mention of corn and red velvet cake


----------



## frazil

did it stink?


----------



## engineergurl

or of the squatty potty


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> did it stink?




apparently it's not supposed to


----------



## Ble_PE

Ok, we need to get this thing to 25k. Copy, paste, post. Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## frazil

ha ha


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## frazil

let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## frazil

let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## frazil

let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## frazil

let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## frazil

let's go!


----------



## engineergurl

lets go?


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## frazil

let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## frazil

let's go!


----------



## engineergurl

where?


----------



## engineergurl

who


----------



## Ble_PE

poop!


----------



## frazil

Let it go


----------



## Ble_PE

poop!


----------



## engineergurl

I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Ble_PE

poop!


----------



## frazil

Let it go


----------



## Ble_PE

poop!


----------



## frazil

Let it go


----------



## Ble_PE

poop!


----------



## frazil

Let it go


----------



## Ble_PE

poop!


----------



## engineergurl

the poop on poop


----------



## Ble_PE

poop!


----------



## engineergurl

Fraz is evil


----------



## Ble_PE

poop!


----------



## Ble_PE

poop!


----------



## engineergurl

I have threatened the ban hammer on noobs for less


----------



## Ble_PE

poop!


----------



## engineergurl

but then again


----------



## Ble_PE

poop!


----------



## engineergurl

i guess the ice queen


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## engineergurl

can sing a song from frozen


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## engineergurl

and not be banned


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## NJmike PE

ban is 3 characters, too


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## NJmike PE

hate that damn song


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## NJmike PE

hate that song


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## NJmike PE

hate that song


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## NJmike PE

hate that song


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## NJmike PE

hate that song


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## NJmike PE

hate that song


----------



## NJmike PE

hate that song


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## NJmike PE

ok, I'm done for now


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let it go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time!


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## Ble_PE

i guess i'm just playing with myself...


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## frazil

did I say something?


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## frazil

did I say something?


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## frazil

did I say something?


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## Ble_PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## frazil

did_ I_ say something?


----------



## frazil

did_ I_ say something?


----------



## frazil

did_ I_ say something?


----------



## Ble_PE

who did it?


----------



## frazil

did_ I_ say something?


----------



## Ble_PE

who did it?


----------



## frazil

did_ I_ say something?


----------



## frazil

did_ I_ say something?


----------



## Ble_PE

who did it?


----------



## frazil

did_ I_ say something?


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> did_ I_ say something?




you know.


----------



## frazil

did_ I_ say something?


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> did_ I_ say something?




you know.


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> did_ I_ say something?




you know.


----------



## frazil




----------



## Ble_PE

ready for a beer.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> ready for a beer.


same here.


----------



## Ble_PE

and a cigarette.


----------



## frazil




----------



## frazil




----------



## Ble_PE

:bananalama:


----------



## frazil




----------



## frazil




----------



## frazil




----------



## Ble_PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

MOCK


----------



## Ble_PE

YEA


----------



## Ble_PE

ING


----------



## Ble_PE

YEA


----------



## Ble_PE

BIRD


----------



## Ble_PE

YEA


----------



## Ble_PE

YEA


----------



## Ble_PE

YEA


----------



## Ble_PE

i guess i'm just playing with myself again...


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!!


----------



## frazil

Can't you see I'm busy here?


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!!


----------



## frazil

Can't you see I'm busy here?


----------



## Ble_PE

have a headache, huh?


----------



## frazil

Can't you see I'm busy here?


----------



## Ble_PE

have a headache, huh?


----------



## Ble_PE

have a headache, huh?


----------



## frazil

Can't you see I'm busy here?


----------



## Ble_PE

have a headache, huh?


----------



## frazil

I'm talking about work getting in the way


----------



## frazil

Can't you see I'm busy here?


----------



## frazil

Can't you see I'm busy here?


----------



## Ble_PE

work's never that important.


----------



## frazil

Can't you see I'm busy here?


----------



## Ble_PE

what is this work that you speak of?


----------



## Ble_PE

no motivation at all.


----------



## frazil

I'm going to try out that response...brb


----------



## Ble_PE

vacation coming up soon.


----------



## frazil




----------



## Ble_PE

tell them ble_pe said it's cool. they'll be fine with it.


----------



## frazil

Where are you going?


----------



## Ble_PE

day dreaming of drinking a beer in the hot tub


----------



## Ble_PE

Orlando. Taking fam to WDW.


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmm pie good.


----------



## frazil

Ble_PE said:


> tell them ble_pe said it's cool. they'll be fine with it.


Ok, we'll see


----------



## Ble_PE

will friday ever get here?


----------



## Ble_PE

b


----------



## Ble_PE

e


----------



## Ble_PE

e


----------



## Ble_PE

r


----------



## Ble_PE

beer


----------



## frazil

Ble_PE said:


> Orlando. Taking fam to WDW.


Awesome! When are you going?


----------



## matt267 PE

I read the same article on poop, it was on Yahoo.


----------



## Ble_PE

beer


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orlando. Taking fam to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! When are you going?
Click to expand...



leaving saturday morning. can't wait.


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> mmmm pie good.


How can you still have pie left?


----------



## Ble_PE

tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

three


----------



## Ble_PE

who's got pie?


----------



## Ble_PE

i want some.


----------



## matt267 PE

three


----------



## Ble_PE

is it pecan?


----------



## Ble_PE

with ice cream?


----------



## Ble_PE

well, is it??


----------



## matt267 PE

must have been the poop article


----------



## matt267 PE

must have been the poop article


----------



## Ble_PE

dammit answer me man!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

quit talking shit, we're talking pie here


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> who's got pie?


it's all gone.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> who's got pie?


it's all gone.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> who's got pie?


it's all gone.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> who's got pie?


it's all gone.


----------



## frazil

Poop and pie


----------



## Ble_PE

my fingers are getting tired.


----------



## frazil

Poop and pie


----------



## Ble_PE

that's what she said!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> who's got pie?


it's all gone.


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> Poop and pie




yuck.


----------



## frazil

Poop and pie


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> who's got pie?
> 
> 
> 
> it's all gone.
Click to expand...



boo


----------



## matt267 PE

Pie first, then poop


----------



## frazil

Poop and pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Pie first, then poop


----------



## matt267 PE

Pie first, then poop


----------



## Ble_PE

boo


----------



## matt267 PE

the pie was good though.


----------



## Ble_PE

anybody got any tequila?


----------



## matt267 PE

hope my shit don't stink after.


----------



## Ble_PE

bodyshots!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

bodyshots!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike's doesn't. So he says.


----------



## Ble_PE

bodyshots!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

bodyshots!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

bodyshots!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Body I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Ble_PE

bodyshots!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Body I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Ble_PE

bodyshots!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Body I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Ble_PE

bodyshots!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Body I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Ble_PE

bodyshots!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Body I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Ble_PE

bodyshots!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

bodyshots!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

are those like jello shots?


----------



## Ble_PE

bodyshots!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

are those like jello shots?


----------



## matt267 PE

are those like jello shots?


----------



## matt267 PE

are those like jello shots?


----------



## Ble_PE

ummm, sure.


----------



## Ble_PE

ummm, sure.


----------



## matt267 PE

are those like jello shots?


----------



## Ble_PE

ummm, sure.


----------



## Ble_PE

ummm, sure.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like


----------



## Ble_PE

ummm, sure.


----------



## Ble_PE

ummm, sure.


----------



## Ble_PE

ummm, sure.


----------



## matt267 PE

idk


----------



## matt267 PE

idk


----------



## matt267 PE

idk


----------



## matt267 PE

idk


----------



## Ble_PE

Work it!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work it!!


----------



## matt267 PE

idk


----------



## Ble_PE

Work it!!


----------



## matt267 PE

idk


----------



## Ble_PE

Work it!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work it!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work it!!


----------



## matt267 PE

:dance:


----------



## Ble_PE

Work it!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work it!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work it!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work it!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work it!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work it!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work it!!


----------



## matt267 PE

what time is it?


----------



## Ble_PE

Work it!!


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## matt267 PE

What time is it?


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## matt267 PE

time for beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## matt267 PE

time for beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## matt267 PE

time for beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## matt267 PE

time for beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## matt267 PE

time for beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## matt267 PE

time for beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## matt267 PE

time for beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## matt267 PE

time for beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## matt267 PE

time for beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## matt267 PE

time for beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## matt267 PE

time for beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## matt267 PE

time for beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## matt267 PE

time for beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## matt267 PE

time for beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## Ble_PE

5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## matt267 PE

come on frazil, join the party.


----------



## matt267 PE

come on frazil, join the party.


----------



## matt267 PE

come on frazil, join the party.


----------



## Ble_PE

who let the dogs out?


----------



## matt267 PE

come on frazil, join the party.


----------



## Ble_PE

who let the dogs out?


----------



## matt267 PE

come on frazil, join the party.


----------



## Ble_PE

who let the dogs out?


----------



## matt267 PE

come on frazil, join the party.


----------



## Ble_PE

who let the dogs out?


----------



## matt267 PE

come on frazil, join the party.


----------



## engineergurl

my lunch is not really settling well...


----------



## Ble_PE

who let the dogs out?


----------



## matt267 PE

come on frazil, join the party.


----------



## Ble_PE

who let the dogs out?


----------



## Ble_PE

engineergurl said:


> my lunch is not really settling well...




there's an article that can help you out.


----------



## Ble_PE

who let the dogs out?


----------



## Ble_PE

who let the dogs out?


----------



## matt267 PE

EG needs some Tums


----------



## Ble_PE

who let the dogs out?


----------



## matt267 PE

EG needs some Tums


----------



## Ble_PE

who let the dogs out?


----------



## matt267 PE

EG needs some Tums


----------



## Ble_PE

who let the dogs out?


----------



## matt267 PE

EG needs some Tums


----------



## Ble_PE

who let the dogs out?


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> EG needs some Tums




or a bucket


----------



## Ble_PE

who let the dogs out?


----------



## matt267 PE

EG needs some Tums


----------



## Ble_PE

who let the dogs out?


----------



## Ble_PE

who let the dogs out?


----------



## engineergurl

well crud, Fraz almost caught back up to me!


----------



## Ble_PE

you down with OPP?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EG needs some Tums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or a bucket
Click to expand...

uke:


----------



## Ble_PE

you down with OPP?


----------



## Ble_PE

you down with OPP?


----------



## matt267 PE

yeah you know me


----------



## Ble_PE

you down with OPP?


----------



## matt267 PE

yeah you know me


----------



## Ble_PE

you down with OPP?


----------



## matt267 PE

yeah you know me


----------



## Ble_PE

you down with OPP?


----------



## Ble_PE

you down with OPP?


----------



## matt267 PE

and will someone get EG a bucket.


----------



## Ble_PE

hip hop


----------



## Ble_PE

hip hop


----------



## engineergurl

too much gluten?


----------



## Ble_PE

hip hop


----------



## matt267 PE

EG needs more bacon.


----------



## Ble_PE

hip hop


----------



## Ble_PE

hip hop


----------



## matt267 PE

EG needs more bacon.


----------



## Ble_PE

hip hop


----------



## matt267 PE

EG needs more bacon.


----------



## matt267 PE

EG needs more bacon.


----------



## Ble_PE

hell, i need more bacon.


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna tell you a story,
About the house-man blues
I come home one Friday,
Had to tell the landlady I done lost my job
She said that don't confront me,
Long as I get my money next Friday
Now next Friday come I didn't get the rent,
And out the door I went


----------



## matt267 PE

EG needs more bacon.


----------



## Ble_PE

and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna tell you a story,
About the house-man blues
I come home one Friday,
Had to tell the landlady I done lost my job
She said that don't confront me,
Long as I get my money next Friday
Now next Friday come I didn't get the rent,
And out the door I went


----------



## Ble_PE

jal;dfhauionsjv


----------



## NJmike PE

So I goes to the landlady,
I said, "You let me slide?"
I'll have the rent for you tomorrow
Or the next day I don't know
So said let me slide it on you know people,
I notice when I come home in the evening
She ain't got nothing nice to say to me,
But for five year she was so nice
Lord she was lovey-dovey,
I come home one particular evening
The landlady said, "You got the rent money yet?",
I said, "No, can't find no job,
Therefore I ain't got no money to pay the rent"
She said "I don't believe you're tryin' to find no job"
Said "I seen you today you was standin' on a corner,
Leaning up against a post"
I said "But I'm tired, I've been walkin' all day"
She said "That don't confront me,
Long as I get my money next Friday"
Now next Friday come I didn't have the rent,
And out the door I went


----------



## Ble_PE

2 legit 2 quit


----------



## matt267 PE

kris kross will make you jump


----------



## Ble_PE

2 legit 2 quit


----------



## NJmike PE

So I go down the streets,
Down to my good friend's house
I said "Look man I'm outdoors you know,
Can I stay with you maybe a couple days?"
He said "Uh, let me go and ask my wife"
He come out of the house,
I could see it in his face
I know that was no
He said "I don't know man, ah she kinda funny, you know"
I said "I know, everybody funny, now you funny too"
So I go back home
I tell the landlady I got a job, I'm gonna pay the rent
She said "Yeah?" I said "Oh yeah"
And then she was so nice,
Lord, she was lovey-dovey
So I go in my room, pack up my things and I go,
I slip on out the back door and down the streets I go
She a-howlin' about the front rent, she'll be lucky to get any back rent,
She ain't gonna get none of it
So I stop in the local bar you know people,
I go to the bar, I ring my coat, I call the bartender
Said "Look man, come down here", he got down there
So what you want?


----------



## matt267 PE

kris kross will make you jump


----------



## Ble_PE

2 legit 2 quit


----------



## matt267 PE

kris kross will make you jump


----------



## Ble_PE

2 legit 2 quit


----------



## NJmike PE

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer
Well I ain't seen my baby since I don't know when,
I've been drinking bourbon, whiskey, scotch and gin
Gonna get high man, I'm gonna get loose,
Need me a triple shot of that juice
Gonna get drunk, don't you have no fear
I want one bourbon, one scotch and one beer
One bourbon, one scotch, one beer


----------



## matt267 PE

kris kross will make you jump


----------



## Ble_PE

2 legit 2 quit


----------



## matt267 PE

kris kross will make you jump


----------



## Ble_PE

2 legit 2 quit


----------



## NJmike PE

But I'm sitting now at the bar,
I'm getting drunk, I'm feelin' mellow
I'm drinkin' bourbon, I'm drinkin' scotch, I'm drinkin' beer
Looked down the bar, here come the bartender
I said "Look man, come down here"
So what you want?


----------



## Ble_PE

2 legit 2 quit


----------



## matt267 PE

kris kross will make you jump


----------



## Ble_PE

2 legit 2 quit


----------



## NJmike PE

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer
No, I ain't seen my baby since the night before last,
Gotta get a drink man, I'm gonna get gassed
Gonna get high man, I ain't had enough,
Need me a triple shot of that stuff
Gonna get drunk, won't you listen right here,
I want one bourbon, one shot and one beer
One bourbon, one scotch, one beer


----------



## Ble_PE

2 legit 2 quit


----------



## Ble_PE

2 legit 2 quit


----------



## matt267 PE

kris kross will make you jump


----------



## NJmike PE

Now by this time I'm plenty high,
You know when your mouth a-getting dry you're plenty high
Looked down the bar I say to my bartender
I said "Look man, come down here", he got down there
So what you want this time?
I said "Look man, a-what time is it?"
He said "The clock on the wall say three o'clock.
Last call for alcohol, so what you need?"


----------



## matt267 PE

kris kross will make you jump


----------



## NJmike PE

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer
No, I ain't seen my baby since a nigh' on a week,
Gotta get drunk man, so I can't even speak
Gonna get high man, listen to me,
One drink ain't enough Jack, you better make it three
I wanna get drunk, I'm gonna make it real clear,
I want one bourbon, one scotch and one beer
One bourbon, one scotch, one beer


----------



## matt267 PE

kris kross will make you jump


----------



## Ble_PE

girl you ain't much fun since I quit drinkin'


----------



## Ble_PE

girl you ain't much fun since I quit drinkin'


----------



## NJmike PE

snipe


----------



## Ble_PE

girl you ain't much fun since I quit drinkin'


----------



## NJmike PE

snipe


----------



## matt267 PE

jump jump jump jump...


----------



## Ble_PE

girl you ain't much fun since I quit drinkin'


----------



## Ble_PE

girl you ain't much fun since I quit drinkin'


----------



## Ble_PE

girl you ain't much fun since I quit drinkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> snipe


denied


----------



## Ble_PE

girl you ain't much fun since I quit drinkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

jump jump jump jump...


----------



## Ble_PE

girl you ain't much fun since I quit drinkin'


----------



## Ble_PE

girl you ain't much fun since I quit drinkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

jump jump jump jump...


----------



## Ble_PE

girl you ain't much fun since I quit drinkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

jump jump jump jump...


----------



## matt267 PE

jump jump jump jump...


----------



## Ble_PE

girl you ain't much fun since I quit drinkin'


----------



## Ble_PE

girl you ain't much fun since I quit drinkin'


----------



## Ble_PE

girl you ain't much fun since I quit drinkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope EG is feeling better.


----------



## Ble_PE

girl you ain't much fun since I quit drinkin'


----------



## Ble_PE

girl you ain't much fun since I quit drinkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

she had too many jello shots for lunch


----------



## Ble_PE

girl you ain't much fun since I quit drinkin'


----------



## Ble_PE

girl you ain't much fun since I quit drinkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope EG is feeling better.


----------



## Ble_PE

boobs


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope EG is feeling better.


----------



## Ble_PE

bacon


----------



## Ble_PE

and beer


----------



## Ble_PE

the three b's


----------



## matt267 PE

( . )( . )


----------



## Ble_PE

boobs


----------



## Ble_PE

bacon


----------



## Ble_PE

and beer


----------



## Ble_PE

boobs


----------



## matt267 PE

what about the hookers and blow?


----------



## Ble_PE

bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

what about the hookers and blow?


----------



## Ble_PE

and beer


----------



## matt267 PE

what about the hookers and blow?


----------



## matt267 PE

what about the hookers and blow?


----------



## matt267 PE

what about the hookers and blow?


----------



## Ble_PE

no time for hookers and blow


----------



## matt267 PE

what about the hookers and blow?


----------



## Ble_PE

woot


----------



## Ble_PE

woot


----------



## Ble_PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

cool. I'm ok with just bacon


----------



## Ble_PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

cool. I'm ok with just bacon

25k


----------



## Ble_PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

cool. I'm ok with just bacon


----------



## Ble_PE

Woot! Well, my work is done here folks. I've gotta get back to this think called work I guess...


----------



## matt267 PE

cool. I'm ok with just bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon is cool. Wife won't approve of hookers and blow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon is cool. Wife won't approve of hookers and blow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon is cool. Wife won't approve of hookers and blow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon is cool. Wife won't approve of hookers and blow.


----------



## akwooly

save before you print. just lost 30 mins of work...


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon is cool. Wife won't approve of hookers and blow.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> save before you print. just lost 30 mins of work...


that sucks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon is cool. Wife won't approve of hookers and blow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon is cool. Wife won't approve of hookers and blow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon is cool. Wife won't approve of hookers and blow.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope it doesn't rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

or Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe a bike ride for Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

if it's nice out.


----------



## matt267 PE

or maybe yard work.


----------



## engineergurl

wow


----------



## matt267 PE

or nothing.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll likely do nothing.


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe spam a bit.


----------



## matt267 PE

that's always fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

good thing spam isn't a two letter word.


----------



## matt267 PE

4 letters is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

nice complete word.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like even numbers


----------



## matt267 PE

the fox is lurking.


----------



## matt267 PE

the fox is lurking.


----------



## matt267 PE

the fox is lurking.


----------



## matt267 PE

the fox is lurking.


----------



## engineergurl

boss left at 1ish and said he would be back in an hour...


----------



## akwooly

Sneaky fox


----------



## frazil

you all are amazing!


----------



## frazil

you all are amazing!


----------



## frazil

you all are amazing!


----------



## akwooly

When the cat's away


----------



## frazil

you all are amazing!


----------



## frazil

spam away


----------



## engineergurl

hmmm... trying not to throw up


----------



## akwooly

Mr fox in socks


----------



## akwooly

Ugh that's the worst at work


----------



## engineergurl

la la la connect the dots


----------



## engineergurl

no more breadsticks


----------



## akwooly

Yum breadsticks.


----------



## engineergurl

too much between yesterday and today


----------



## engineergurl

mac and cheese


----------



## engineergurl

I purposely only had protein for breakfast


----------



## akwooly

i love bread


----------



## akwooly

protein is best breakfast


----------



## engineergurl

grrrr and fox is lurking


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> protein is best breakfast




PB and hard boiled eggs


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> protein is best breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PB and hard boiled eggs
Click to expand...

i had almond butter and hard boiled eggs!


----------



## matt267 PE

damn he's still there.


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> protein is best breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PB and hard boiled eggs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i had almond butter and hard boiled eggs!
Click to expand...

and once slice of bacon


----------



## knight1fox3

GNC protein and banana....

Otherwise it's the high protein Kashi cereal with raisins added.


----------



## akwooly

one slice


----------



## akwooly

i am trying to get through my tub of MusclePharm combat powder. it is too sweet. need to find a new whey protein.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam makes a protein powder?


----------



## engineergurl

less than an hour and a half


----------



## akwooly

spam protein powder! truenutrition has a beef protein powder. i heard it tastes like @ss


----------



## knight1fox3

Never again will I allow our political self-interest to deter us from doing what we know to be morally right. Atrocity and terror are not political weapons. And to those who would use them, your day is over. We will never negotiate. We will no longer tolerate and we will no longer be afraid. It's your turn to be afraid.


----------



## knight1fox3

akwooly said:


> spam protein powder! truenutrition has a beef protein powder. i heard it tastes like @ss


Would that be like beefcake? LOL


----------



## frazil

Why are you feeling sick EG?


----------



## engineergurl

see if I was a better sales person, I would bring up shakeology, lol


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> spam protein powder! truenutrition has a beef protein powder. i heard it tastes like @ss
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be like beefcake? LOL
Click to expand...

haha!


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> Why are you feeling sick EG?






I think I just ate too much bread for lunch


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> see if I was a better sales person, I would bring up shakeology, lol


do you sell shakeology? i am always leery of MLM schemes.


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> see if I was a better sales person, I would bring up shakeology, lol
> 
> 
> 
> do you sell shakeology? i am always leery of MLM schemes.
Click to expand...



it's free for me because I'm a military wife, other wise I would not be doing it (coach fees aren't worth it), I am what they consider an "inactive coach" as of about a week ago because I didn't make my sales goals


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> see if I was a better sales person, I would bring up shakeology, lol


Again, I don't mind it, but for the price, I can get something cheaper locally and save some $$ so I can buy more video games. LOL!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> see if I was a better sales person, I would bring up shakeology, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I don't mind it, but for the price, I can get something cheaper locally and save some $$ so I can buy more video games. LOL!!!!
Click to expand...



KF likes to tell any potential customers the negatives just to ensure that I am given that extra bit of challenge to say how great they are...


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> see if I was a better sales person, I would bring up shakeology, lol
> 
> 
> 
> do you sell shakeology? i am always leery of MLM schemes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's free for me because I'm a military wife, other wise I would not be doing it (coach fees aren't worth it), I am what they consider an "inactive coach" as of about a week ago because I didn't make my sales goals
Click to expand...

does it have soy in it?


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> see if I was a better sales person, I would bring up shakeology, lol
> 
> 
> 
> do you sell shakeology? i am always leery of MLM schemes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's free for me because I'm a military wife, other wise I would not be doing it (coach fees aren't worth it), I am what they consider an "inactive coach" as of about a week ago because I didn't make my sales goals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does it have soy in it?
Click to expand...



It's not a soy based protein (I won't do those because they can mess up women's hormones), but it does have the typical warning that it is manufactured at a plant that also processes soy products.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> see if I was a better sales person, I would bring up shakeology, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I don't mind it, but for the price, I can get something cheaper locally and save some $$ so I can buy more video games. LOL!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> KF likes to tell any potential customers the negatives just to ensure that I am given that extra bit of challenge to say how great they are...
Click to expand...

Ugh, I'm not saying that either. You're so difficult some times!

Shakeology is great, and easy to use. If you buy it in bulk, it's a good deal. :thumbs:


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> see if I was a better sales person, I would bring up shakeology, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I don't mind it, but for the price, I can get something cheaper locally and save some $$ so I can buy more video games. LOL!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> KF likes to tell any potential customers the negatives just to ensure that I am given that extra bit of challenge to say how great they are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, I'm not saying that either. You're so difficult some times!
> 
> Shakeology is great, and easy to use. If you buy it in bulk, it's a good deal. :thumbs:
Click to expand...



lol...giving you a hard time


----------



## engineergurl

50 more minutes


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> see if I was a better sales person, I would bring up shakeology, lol
> 
> 
> 
> do you sell shakeology? i am always leery of MLM schemes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's free for me because I'm a military wife, other wise I would not be doing it (coach fees aren't worth it), I am what they consider an "inactive coach" as of about a week ago because I didn't make my sales goals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does it have soy in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a soy based protein (I won't do those because they can mess up women's hormones), but it does have the typical warning that it is manufactured at a plant that also processes soy products.
Click to expand...

so i am thinking of body by vi. they are soy based. not only will it mess up women it messes up dudes too. plus it will kill you.


----------



## NJmike PE

now that I got some work done, it's spam time


----------



## NJmike PE

snipe


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer and wing night tonight. 

Though I should really be doing homework and my final project


----------



## NJmike PE

snipe.....


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> now that I got some work done, it's spam time


Spam it up


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Beer and wing night tonight.


that sounds erfect

EDIT: Perfect


----------



## NJmike PE

snipe.....


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

I dislike post toasties


----------



## NJmike PE

I know fox is lurking nearby


----------



## NJmike PE

not gonna let him get it though


----------



## NJmike PE

Kfox=camper


----------



## NJmike PE

I may leave early today


----------



## NJmike PE

snipe.....


----------



## NJmike PE

bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

snipe.....

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

^ well that was uneventful


----------



## NJmike PE

ok. I'm satisfied for now


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> see if I was a better sales person, I would bring up shakeology, lol
> 
> 
> 
> do you sell shakeology? i am always leery of MLM schemes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's free for me because I'm a military wife, other wise I would not be doing it (coach fees aren't worth it), I am what they consider an "inactive coach" as of about a week ago because I didn't make my sales goals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does it have soy in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a soy based protein (I won't do those because they can mess up women's hormones), but it does have the typical warning that it is manufactured at a plant that also processes soy products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so i am thinking of body by vi. they are soy based. not only will it mess up women it messes up dudes too. plus it will kill you.
Click to expand...



before I started the Shakeology, I used a bobo brand whey powder from the grocery store


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> see if I was a better sales person, I would bring up shakeology, lol
> 
> 
> 
> do you sell shakeology? i am always leery of MLM schemes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's free for me because I'm a military wife, other wise I would not be doing it (coach fees aren't worth it), I am what they consider an "inactive coach" as of about a week ago because I didn't make my sales goals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does it have soy in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a soy based protein (I won't do those because they can mess up women's hormones), but it does have the typical warning that it is manufactured at a plant that also processes soy products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so i am thinking of body by vi. they are soy based. not only will it mess up women it messes up dudes too. plus it will kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> before I started the Shakeology, I used a bobo brand whey powder from the grocery store
Click to expand...

have you noticed any changes in appetite or anything else for that matter, from using the Shake-O?


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Kfox=camper


LOL! I used to actually get kicked in games for this. But it was sooo much fun pissing people off. It all started in the spin-off of Half-Life called Counter-Strike. Once I got that high powered rifle, it was basically over for the other team. LMAO!



engineergurl said:


> before I started the Shakeology, I used a bobo brand whey powder from the grocery store


A HA!!! Marketing against yourself!!!!! LIES!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> see if I was a better sales person, I would bring up shakeology, lol
> 
> 
> 
> do you sell shakeology? i am always leery of MLM schemes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's free for me because I'm a military wife, other wise I would not be doing it (coach fees aren't worth it), I am what they consider an "inactive coach" as of about a week ago because I didn't make my sales goals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does it have soy in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a soy based protein (I won't do those because they can mess up women's hormones), but it does have the typical warning that it is manufactured at a plant that also processes soy products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so i am thinking of body by vi. they are soy based. not only will it mess up women it messes up dudes too. plus it will kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> before I started the Shakeology, I used a bobo brand whey powder from the grocery store
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have you noticed any changes in appetite or anything else for that matter, from using the Shake-O?
Click to expand...



days I drink it for breakfast I typically miss my morning snack or only note to eat it based on the time... the days I drink it for dinner I generally don't want anything to eat between that and bedtime. I don't use a full scoop, that was too much for me and it caused a bit of bloating which was a negative, but the half scoop doesn't... I tend to eat more clean on it because when I don't there are consequences (if you get my drift) but that is the same as when I was full blown paleo... I usually mix it up as a smoothie, so while I have to watch my sugar intake with it, I have significantly increased my natural fiber consumption as well (I don't really believe in a "meal replacement concept" so I pair it with a HB egg and mix it up with fruit and low sugar almond milk and I don't really feel like it's replacing the full meal)

My path on it has been kind of screwy as far as meeting my fitness goals, so I can't raise the roof on it, however the last two weeks I have been VERY limited in my activity level and I haven't gained weight which I do think says something since I went from the 10K training, the body combat program to barely even walking around at work


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> before I started the Shakeology, I used a bobo brand whey powder from the grocery store
> 
> 
> 
> A HA!!! Marketing against yourself!!!!! LIES!!!!
Click to expand...



lol... I didn't say they were equal in my eyes


----------



## engineergurl

more fun spaming


----------



## engineergurl

feeling a bit better, thinking the drive won't be so bad as I thought


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

15 min


----------



## frazil

time to go home spam


----------



## frazil

wait it's pizza night at the frazil household!


----------



## frazil

whoo hoo!


----------



## matt267 PE

anyone use those 10yr battery life smoke detectors?


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> anyone use those 10yr battery life smoke detectors?




I don't think I would want to test that out


----------



## engineergurl

time to go home almost!


----------



## matt267 PE

I've had two smoke detectors fail from Kiddie. I'm looking to try something else.


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone use those 10yr battery life smoke detectors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I would want to test that out
Click to expand...

I imagine they're UL listed. I'm just not sure about it.


----------



## matt267 PE

I've been looking at the smoke detectors that sync together. So if one goes sounds an alarm, they all will.


----------



## matt267 PE

that would be helpful if the there was a problem in the basement, it would make the upstairs alarm sound too.


----------



## matt267 PE

The thought of not having to change batteries is nice though.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm disappointed with the Kiddie alarms. They were not cheap and I have had 2 fail in the last 7 years. Maybe they've reached their end of life. I guess I should check to see how long the should last.


----------



## matt267 PE

pbskids is on.


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter is outside


----------



## matt267 PE

and I'm left watching kids TV


----------



## matt267 PE

I should make her watch The Walking Dead.


----------



## matt267 PE

just kidding. I'll be the one who had to stay up late with her after she has nightmares.


----------



## matt267 PE

quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

quiet spam


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> wait it's pizza night at the frazil household!




what time and what's the address?


----------



## matt267 PE

quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

quiet spam


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> I've been looking at the smoke detectors that sync together. So if one goes sounds an alarm, they all will.


Ours do that in our house because they were wired into the house wiring.

Have you looked here: http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/co-and-smoke-alarms.htm


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait it's pizza night at the frazil household!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what time and what's the address?
Click to expand...

x2


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at the smoke detectors that sync together. So if one goes sounds an alarm, they all will.
> 
> 
> 
> Ours do that in our house because they were wired into the house wiring.
> 
> Have you looked here: http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/co-and-smoke-alarms.htm
Click to expand...

I'll check out consumer reports. Thanks.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait it's pizza night at the frazil household!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what time and what's the address?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
Click to expand...

x3 don't forget to order pepperoni


----------



## frazil

knight1fox3 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait it's pizza night at the frazil household!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what time and what's the address?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
Click to expand...

it's a party! We also have beer.


----------



## NJmike PE

leaving early.


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait it's pizza night at the frazil household!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what time and what's the address?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's a party! We also have beer.
Click to expand...

see. I like your style


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait it's pizza night at the frazil household!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what time and what's the address?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x3 don't forget to order pepperoni
Click to expand...

pepperoni &amp; broccoli!


----------



## frazil

almost time to go


----------



## frazil

so we're a quarter of the way through this thing.


----------



## frazil

that wasn't so bad.


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait it's pizza night at the frazil household!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what time and what's the address?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x3 don't forget to order pepperoni
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pepperoni &amp; broccoli!
Click to expand...

that works. we get peppers and pepperoni


----------



## frazil

:thumbs:


----------



## frazil

time to go pick it up


----------



## NJmike PE

another good order is instead of a pie with regular tomato sauce, ask if you can get it with vodka sauce. nice touch. good stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

refresh spam


----------



## matt267 PE

did someone say pie?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm in.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamfest


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamfest


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamfest


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamfest


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamfest


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamfest


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> so we're a quarter of the way through this thing.





and no one has been banned yet.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamfest


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamfest


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> so we're a quarter of the way through this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no one has been banned yet.
Click to expand...

Lets keep it that way


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamfest


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamfest


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamfest


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamfest


----------



## NJmike PE

Down at fraggle rock


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait it's pizza night at the frazil household!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what time and what's the address?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's a party! We also have beer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see. I like your style
Click to expand...

Most excellent!



NJmike PE said:


> another good order is instead of a pie with regular tomato sauce, ask if you can get it with vodka sauce. nice touch. good stuff


Totally a fan of the vodka sauce. That stuff goes good in pretty much any other Italian dish too. Really good in lasagne.


----------



## NJmike PE

We are, Wild Stallions!


----------



## Master slacker

on this page


----------



## knight1fox3

You killed Ted you medieval dickweed!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## NJmike PE

Arbitrary spam post on the drive home


----------



## knight1fox3

We just melvined death!


----------



## Master slacker

on THIS Page


----------



## Master slacker

NJmike PE said:


> We are, Wild Stallions!




HMFS! Big ole game show BRRRRRRRRRRMMMMMMP on this one. It's "Wyld Stallyns", you medieval dickweed.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Down at fraggle rock





I love that fraggle rock.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamfest


----------



## Golden Eagle PE




----------



## matt267 PE

spam with a side of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Golden Eagle said:


>


:w00t:


----------



## matt267 PE

this is going to be fun


----------



## matt267 PE

I just have to figure out that "this" is.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

this is this


----------



## matt267 PE

is NJ still drive home spam


----------



## Krakosky

I did not get a pretzel in NYC. Grr.


----------



## matt267 PE

and now is now


----------



## matt267 PE

Krakosky said:


> I did not get a pretzel in NYC. Grr.


Is that the thing to do in NYC?


----------



## matt267 PE

I like pretzels


----------



## matt267 PE

top


----------



## matt267 PE

top


----------



## matt267 PE

top


----------



## matt267 PE

top


----------



## matt267 PE

top


----------



## matt267 PE

top


----------



## matt267 PE

top


----------



## matt267 PE

top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

^ top


----------



## NJmike PE

Home now


----------



## matt267 PE

refresh


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

not top


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

Work Girl is on


----------



## NJmike PE

Hungry.


----------



## matt267 PE

They are combating bullying behavior


----------



## NJmike PE

Double helping of spam please


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Hungry.


Have the Mrs. make you a sangwitch


----------



## akwooly

i want pizza


----------



## matt267 PE

Wild Krats are on next.


----------



## akwooly

but i am only 1 pound under


----------



## matt267 PE

Captain Huggy Face is dancing right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

Captain Huggy Face is dancing right now.


----------



## akwooly

and saturday is a long way away


----------



## matt267 PE

Captain Huggy Face is dancing right now.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> Have the Mrs. make you a sangwitch
Click to expand...

Aren't you just a comedian now.


----------



## matt267 PE

Captain Huggy Face is dancing right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=absyuebUnjQ


----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=absyuebUnjQ


----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=absyuebUnjQ


----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=absyuebUnjQ


----------



## knight1fox3

Waiting for beer and wings post...


----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=absyuebUnjQ


----------



## envirotex

mexican food and margaritas


----------



## Master slacker

Time to ditch


----------



## Master slacker

go home time


----------



## Master slacker

save for one last post


----------



## Master slacker

this one right here


----------



## akwooly

i wonder what good mexican food taste like


----------



## Master slacker

or here


----------



## Master slacker

or here


----------



## Master slacker

or here


----------



## Master slacker

or here


----------



## Master slacker

or here


----------



## Master slacker

maybe here


----------



## Master slacker

this is it


----------



## Master slacker

final post


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> i wonder what good mexican food taste like


Not like taco bell


----------



## Master slacker

going home now


----------



## Master slacker

i mean meow


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

13,550 Post Toasties!


----------



## akwooly

now i am hungry


----------



## akwooly

right meow


----------



## akwooly

bottom


----------



## akwooly

top

stupid bananalama


----------



## matt267 PE

post count spam


----------



## matt267 PE

post count spam


----------



## matt267 PE

post count spam


----------



## matt267 PE

to 1E6 and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

to 1E6 and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

to 1E6 and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

to 1E6 and beyond


----------



## akwooly

to infinity


----------



## akwooly

and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> to infinity


Now that would be a challenge


----------



## frazil

I love fraggle rock!


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> to infinity
> 
> 
> 
> Now that would be a challenge
Click to expand...

you and mikey can do it


----------



## akwooly

frazil said:


> I love fraggle rock!


my wife has never seen


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Time for a beer


----------



## akwooly

no beer till saturday


----------



## NJmike PE

Sammy A, Boston Lager


----------



## NJmike PE

What are you fasting for wooly


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Sammy A, Boston Lager


i could go for one!


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> What are you fasting for wooly


I am only one pound under for my weight class. I really don't want to cut weight.


----------



## NJmike PE

Wrestling?


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you fasting for wooly
> 
> 
> 
> I am only one pound under for my weight class. I really don't want to cut weight.
Click to expand...

It is for a USAPL meet. ( USA powerlifting) it's our state championship saturday


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice. Good luck


----------



## NJmike PE

Battery life down to 15%


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Nice. Good luck


thanks! hard to concentrate at work, just thinking about spamming and the meet on saturday.


----------



## engineergurl

Gluten free dinner... beef and peppers while the hubby gets noodles


----------



## NJmike PE

All you're feeding him is noodles? Dang


----------



## NJmike PE

Battery life down to 10%


----------



## engineergurl

He gets noodles, beef and peppers... I don't get noodles


----------



## NJmike PE

Ahh. Ok.


----------



## NJmike PE

Down to 9%


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Down to 7%


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamming


----------



## engineergurl

News is on...


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Cheerleaders sue over a jiggle test


----------



## engineergurl

News says Herbalife doesn't cure brain tumors...


----------



## engineergurl

Brian Ross reporting


----------



## engineergurl

Waiting for wheel of fortune


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> Cheerleaders sue over a jiggle test


what level of cheerleaders? HS, College, Pro?


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerleaders sue over a jiggle test
> 
> 
> 
> what level of cheerleaders? HS, College, Pro?
Click to expand...

i could see a standard at the pro level but not HS or even college


----------



## engineergurl

Pro... the bills ones


----------



## engineergurl

Pro... the bills ones inter


----------



## engineergurl

That was strange


----------



## engineergurl

Docs make blind man see


----------



## engineergurl

Carrotts calm run away horse


----------



## engineergurl

Little girls pick the blond doll


----------



## engineergurl

There must not be much exciting going on today is filled with human interest stories


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> Little girls pick the blond doll


my daughter always picks the blonde ones. she no longer does it but when she would draw pictures of herself she would give herself blonde hair.


----------



## akwooly

i blame disney and the movie tangled


----------



## engineergurl

Stranded castaways rescued after 9 hours


----------



## engineergurl

I imagine that it could be cyclic with what cartoons are popularity


----------



## engineergurl

Rex is staring at me


----------



## engineergurl

Wheel is on!


----------



## frazil

I think I did something to my knee


----------



## engineergurl

Uh oh


----------



## engineergurl

This is Jeopardy


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey you guys!


----------



## NJmike PE

Rocky road.


----------



## frazil

Mint chocolate chip


----------



## NJmike PE

Well that's not what I was going for originally, but black cherry


----------



## NJmike PE

My name name is B E N. I spell it Ben.


----------



## NJmike PE

Johnny Five alive


----------



## akwooly

More amazing than the time Michael Jackson came over to your house to use the bathroom.


----------



## NJmike PE

Everything. OK! I'll talk! In third grade, I cheated on my history exam. In fourth grade, I stole my uncle Max's toupee and I glued it on my face when I was Moses in my Hebrew School play. In fifth grade, I knocked my sister Edie down the stairs and I blamed it on the dog... When my mom sent me to the summer camp for fat kids and then they served lunch I got nuts and I pigged out and they kicked me out... But the worst thing I ever done - I mixed a pot of fake puke at home and then I went to this movie theater, hid the puke in my jacket, climbed up to the balcony and then, t-t-then, I made a noise like this: hua-hua-hua-huaaaaaaa - and then I dumped it over the side, all over the people in the audience. And then, this was horrible, all the people started getting sick and throwing up all over each other. I never felt so bad in my entire life.


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Everything. OK! I'll talk! In third grade, I cheated on my history exam. In fourth grade, I stole my uncle Max's toupee and I glued it on my face when I was Moses in my Hebrew School play. In fifth grade, I knocked my sister Edie down the stairs and I blamed it on the dog... When my mom sent me to the summer camp for fat kids and then they served lunch I got nuts and I pigged out and they kicked me out... But the worst thing I ever done - I mixed a pot of fake puke at home and then I went to this movie theater, hid the puke in my jacket, climbed up to the balcony and then, t-t-then, I made a noise like this: hua-hua-hua-huaaaaaaa - and then I dumped it over the side, all over the people in the audience. And then, this was horrible, all the people started getting sick and throwing up all over each other. I never felt so bad in my entire life.


This


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey I've got a great idea you guys! Slick shoes!


----------



## akwooly

Pinchers of power


----------



## matt267 PE

Windy


----------



## akwooly

City


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> to infinity
> 
> 
> 
> Now that would be a challenge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you and mikey can do it
Click to expand...

Na, one of us would end up getting banned first.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> City


Mouse


----------



## blybrook PE

Squirrel


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam refresh


----------



## matt267 PE

blybrook PE said:


> Squirrel


Nuts


----------



## blybrook PE

Target practice


----------



## blybrook PE

Balls


----------



## blybrook PE

Home run


----------



## blybrook PE

Soccer


----------



## blybrook PE

Basketball


----------



## blybrook PE

Court


----------



## blybrook PE

Felony


----------



## blybrook PE

Judge


----------



## blybrook PE

Prosecution


----------



## blybrook PE

Jury


----------



## blybrook PE

Box


----------



## blybrook PE

Snipe


----------



## matt267 PE

You're going too fast


----------



## blybrook PE

Hunter


----------



## blybrook PE

Trick


----------



## blybrook PE

NEVER


----------



## blybrook PE

Ending


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox


----------



## blybrook PE

Spammeriffic


----------



## blybrook PE

Trap


----------



## blybrook PE

Bait


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm playing anymore


----------



## blybrook PE

Whos playing?


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## blybrook PE

Just spamming with three or more characters


----------



## blybrook PE

Gotta get involved somehow


----------



## blybrook PE

And at some point


----------



## blybrook PE

Though this wont last long fer me


----------



## blybrook PE

Crap. Rides here. Time to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Real challenge would be 8 characters or more


----------



## matt267 PE

blybrook PE said:


> Crap. Rides here. Time to go


See ya


----------



## engineergurl

Gotta get up at 4 tomorrow... going to bed now


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it's windy.


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> Gotta get up at 4 tomorrow... going to bed now


Good night


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> Gotta get up at 4 tomorrow... going to bed now


Wuss. Just stay up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Surveying again tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

Zoo tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't feed the bears


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you survey today


----------



## NJmike PE

Negative


----------



## matt267 PE

Too rainy here fo dat


----------



## NJmike PE

Setting corner markers and possibly construction stakeout


----------



## engineergurl

Yawn


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt sing soft kitty to EG.


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> Yawn


Soft kitty, 

Warm kitty, 

Little ball of fur. 

Happy kitty, 

Sleepy kitty, 

Purr Purr Purr


----------



## engineergurl

Can't stay up did they last night pretty much


----------



## engineergurl

Wow.


----------



## NJmike PE

No worries. Go to bed


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam sundae


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm sundaes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching the news


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching the news


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lowes just dropped off my new kitchen appliances this afternoon.


----------



## matt267 PE

Can you cook pie in it


----------



## NJmike PE

Updating my resume


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Updating my resume


Do you plan on using it yet? Or are you going to hold on to it just in case?


----------



## matt267 PE

Close to 25.5k is not to bad


----------



## matt267 PE

Close to 25.5k is not to bad


----------



## matt267 PE

Close to 25.5k is not to bad


----------



## matt267 PE

Close to 25.5k is not to bad


----------



## matt267 PE

Close to 25.5k is not to bad


----------



## matt267 PE

Close to 25.5k is not to bad


----------



## matt267 PE

Close to 25.5k is not to bad


----------



## matt267 PE

Close to 25.5k is not to bad


----------



## matt267 PE

Close to 25.5k is not to bad


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bake you a pie as fast as I can


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bake you a pie as fast as I can


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bake you a pie as fast as I can


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have to ask wifey first??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have to ask wifey first??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everybody must be asleep at 9:30 PM??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everybody must be asleep at 9:30 PM??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everybody must be asleep at 9:30 PM??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everybody must be asleep at 9:30 PM??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Maybe everyone is chasing wife around house with socks on only??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Maybe everyone is chasing wife around house with socks on only??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Maybe everyone is chasing wife around house with socks on only??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Maybe the Internet is broken??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Maybe the Internet is broken??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Maybe the Internet is broken??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Maybe we have the Internet away already??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Maybe we have the Internet away already??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Maybe we have the Internet away already??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Maybe we have the Internet away already??


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My thread, my rules, there are no rules on this one. Just pure post count padding. Don't try to make it interesting to read, it's not the point, just get as many posts in one thread between board Reopening after the exam and first results posted as possible. Nothing more.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My thread, my rules, there are no rules on this one. Just pure post count padding. Don't try to make it interesting to read, it's not the point, just get as many posts in one thread between board Reopening after the exam and first results posted as possible. Nothing more.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My thread, my rules, there are no rules on this one. Just pure post count padding. Don't try to make it interesting to read, it's not the point, just get as many posts in one thread between board Reopening after the exam and first results posted as possible. Nothing more.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My thread, my rules, there are no rules on this one. Just pure post count padding. Don't try to make it interesting to read, it's not the point, just get as many posts in one thread between board Reopening after the exam and first results posted as possible. Nothing more.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My thread, my rules, there are no rules on this one. Just pure post count padding. Don't try to make it interesting to read, it's not the point, just get as many posts in one thread between board Reopening after the exam and first results posted as possible. Nothing more.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My thread, my rules, there are no rules on this one. Just pure post count padding. Don't try to make it interesting to read, it's not the point, just get as many posts in one thread between board Reopening after the exam and first results posted as possible. Nothing more.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My thread, my rules, there are no rules on this one. Just pure post count padding. Don't try to make it interesting to read, it's not the point, just get as many posts in one thread between board Reopening after the exam and first results posted as possible. Nothing more.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My thread, my rules, there are no rules on this one. Just pure post count padding. Don't try to make it interesting to read, it's not the point, just get as many posts in one thread between board Reopening after the exam and first results posted as possible. Nothing more.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My thread, my rules, there are no rules on this one. Just pure post count padding. Don't try to make it interesting to read, it's not the point, just get as many posts in one thread between board Reopening after the exam and first results posted as possible. Nothing more.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My thread, my rules, there are no rules on this one. Just pure post count padding. Don't try to make it interesting to read, it's not the point, just get as many posts in one thread between board Reopening after the exam and first results posted as possible. Nothing more.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Updating my resume
> 
> 
> 
> Do you plan on using it yet? Or are you going to hold on to it just in case?
Click to expand...

Just updating it for now. Never know what will present itself


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spq


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Help I've fallen and I can't get up


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## envirotex

Post.


----------



## blybrook PE

Evening post, just finished swapping out winter tires on the truck


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> Evening post, just finished swapping out winter tires on the truck


Did that last week!


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheels


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheelz


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheelz


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheelz


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheelz


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheelz


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheelz


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheelz


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheelz


----------



## akwooly

Summer wheelz


----------



## NJmike PE

Raisin Bran breakfast


----------



## engineergurl

Bacon and eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

All Day I Dream About Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

All Day


----------



## matt267 PE

I dream about spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yes


----------



## matt267 PE

All day


----------



## matt267 PE

I dream about spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yes


----------



## matt267 PE

all day


----------



## matt267 PE

I dream about spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here folks. Move it along.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here folks. Move it along.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here folks. Move it along.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here folks. Move it along.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here folks. Move it along.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here folks. Move it along.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here folks. Move it along.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here folks. Move it along.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here folks. Move it along.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here folks. Move it along.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here folks. Move it along.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here folks. Move it along.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here folks. Move it along.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here folks. Move it along.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here folks. Move it along.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here folks. Move it along.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

pup slept through the night last night for the first time since coming home from the hospital.


----------



## matt267 PE

No middle of the night crying.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, she's a double bagger.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, she's a double bagger.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, she's a double bagger.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, she's a double bagger.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, she's a double bagger.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, she's a double bagger.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, she's a double bagger.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, she's a double bagger.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, she's a double bagger.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, she's a double bagger.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, she's a double bagger.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, she's a double bagger.


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.


Lies


----------



## matt267 PE

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with the Government and I'm here to help.
> 
> 
> 
> Lies
Click to expand...

Be careful, you don't want an NOV.


----------



## matt267 PE

Be careful, you don't want an NOV.


----------



## matt267 PE

Be careful, you don't want an NOV.


----------



## matt267 PE

Be careful, you don't want an NOV.


----------



## frazil

looks like you're posting at 11ppm (posts per minutes). pretty good.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike is sniping


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike is sniping


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike is sniping


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike is sniping


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike is sniping


----------



## frazil

maybe I'll get it


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike is sniping


----------



## frazil

maybe I'll get it


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike is sniping


----------



## frazil

maybe I'll get it


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike is sniping


----------



## matt267 PE

fjla;skdjfkla;sdjfl;k jasldkfj kl;sadjfl;kj lkasjdflj lask;djfl asdf

fjlksdjfl;kasjdlf


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## frazil

YES!


----------



## matt267 PE

Now you're all working together


----------



## frazil

Mike is sleeping


----------



## matt267 PE

Now you're all working together


----------



## frazil

so are you taking another day off to spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Mike is sleeping *on the couch*


fixt


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> so are you taking another day off to spam?


I'll get some spam in, but we're going to the zoo today.


----------



## frazil

field day today!


----------



## frazil

nice!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm also off tomorrow, so there will be plenty of spam.


----------



## frazil

What zoo? any big animals?


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> field day today!


You're in NE right? So you should have nice weather after yesterdays rain passed.


----------



## frazil

I like being up before everyone else in the house


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> field day today!
> 
> 
> 
> You're in NE right? So you should have nice weather after yesterdays rain passed.
Click to expand...

good.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> What zoo? any big animals?




Southwick's Zoo in Mendon MA

http://www.southwickszoo.com/


----------



## frazil

I like being up before everyone else in the house


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> I like being up before everyone else in the house


me too


----------



## matt267 PE

They have baby giraffes at Southwick's and my daughter loves giraffes.


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> What zoo? any big animals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick's Zoo in Mendon MA
> 
> http://www.southwickszoo.com/
Click to expand...

whoa, I've never heard of it. That looks cool


----------



## matt267 PE

She better behave though or I'll leave her there.


----------



## frazil

I like being up before everyone else in the house


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> She better behave though or I'll leave her there.


lol. how old?


----------



## frazil

I like being up before everyone else in the house


----------



## frazil

I like being up before everyone else in the house


----------



## frazil

I like being up before everyone else in the house


----------



## frazil

I like being up before everyone else in the house


----------



## frazil

I like being up before everyone else in the house


----------



## frazil

I like being up before everyone else in the house


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> What zoo? any big animals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick's Zoo in Mendon MA
> 
> http://www.southwickszoo.com/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whoa, I've never heard of it. That looks cool
Click to expand...

I used to go there when I was a kid. We typically go to Roger Williams Zoo in Providence, RI. My daughter has never been to Southwick's though. I think she'll like t.


----------



## frazil

usually the dog wakes everyone up when I let her out


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She better behave though or I'll leave her there.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. how old?
Click to expand...

she'll be 7 this June.


----------



## frazil

usually the dog wakes everyone up when I let her out


----------



## frazil

usually the dog wakes everyone up when I let her out


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She better behave though or I'll leave her there.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. how old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she'll be 7 this June.
Click to expand...

My daughter will be 8 next month. fun age.


----------



## matt267 PE

I need to be more patient though and let her explore a bit. I need to not be such and engineer about going in order. Go with the flow.


----------



## frazil

have you taken her to Sturbridge village? I thought it might be boring for the kids, but we literally spent the entire day there. They really liked it


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She better behave though or I'll leave her there.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. how old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she'll be 7 this June.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My daughter will be 8 next month. fun age.
Click to expand...

My daughter is starting to develop a kids personality and likes to joke around.


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> I need to be more patient though and let her explore a bit. I need to not be such and engineer about going in order. Go with the flow.


Hippos First, and _then_ the Giraffes! You're messing up the system!!


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> have you taken her to Sturbridge village? I thought it might be boring for the kids, but we literally spent the entire day there. They really liked it


We've never been. We'll have to add it to the list.


----------



## frazil

usually the dog wakes everyone up when I let her out


----------



## frazil

usually the dog wakes everyone up when I let her out


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to be more patient though and let her explore a bit. I need to not be such and engineer about going in order. Go with the flow.
> 
> 
> 
> Hippos First, and _then_ the Giraffes! You're messing up the system!!
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's down hill from there.


----------



## frazil

usually the dog wakes everyone up when I let her out


----------



## matt267 PE

She like to joke but still doesn't understand when enough is enough.


----------



## matt267 PE

I spent so much time studying for my EIT last summer that we didn't do many things as a family. I want to make up for lost time before I start studying for my PE.


----------



## matt267 PE

And yes, I am with the Government. And yes, I can will help.


----------



## matt267 PE

And yes, I am with the Government. And yes, I can will help.

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

And yes, I am with the Government. And yes, I can will help.


----------



## matt267 PE

And yes, I am with the Government. And yes, I can will help.


----------



## matt267 PE

And yes, I am with the Government. And yes, I can will help.


----------



## matt267 PE

And yes, I am with the Government. And yes, I can will help.


----------



## matt267 PE

And yes, I am with the Government. And yes, I can will help.


----------



## matt267 PE

And yes, I am with the Government. And yes, I can will help.


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to be more patient though and let her explore a bit. I need to not be such and engineer about going in order. Go with the flow.
> 
> 
> 
> Hippos First, and _then_ the Giraffes! You're messing up the system!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's down hill from there.
Click to expand...

I took my daughter to the Aquarium a couple months ago. She could've spent the entire time at the ray pool, but dang it - we're going around the whole tank!! I dragged her through the whole thing, and we did see some cool stuff, but then we ended up back at the ray pool.


----------



## matt267 PE

And yes, I am with the Government. And yes, I can will help.


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> She like to joke but still doesn't understand when enough is enough.


mine is exactly the same way.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to be more patient though and let her explore a bit. I need to not be such and engineer about going in order. Go with the flow.
> 
> 
> 
> Hippos First, and _then_ the Giraffes! You're messing up the system!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's down hill from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took my daughter to the Aquarium a couple months ago. She could've spent the entire time at the ray pool, but dang it - we're going around the whole tank!! I dragged her through the whole thing, and we did see some cool stuff, but then we ended up back at the ray pool.
Click to expand...

yup. That how it goes.

I usually lose my cool, then I feel bad.


----------



## frazil

ok, time to get dressed


----------



## frazil

ok, time to get dressed


----------



## frazil

ok, time to get dressed


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She like to joke but still doesn't understand when enough is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> mine is exactly the same way.
Click to expand...

She's an only child so I never know what's normal.

Glad we're not alone.


----------



## frazil

ok, time to get dressed


----------



## matt267 PE

wow, you were posting in the nude?


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She like to joke but still doesn't understand when enough is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> mine is exactly the same way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's an only child so I never know what's normal.
> 
> Glad we're not alone.
Click to expand...

It drives her brother crazy


----------



## matt267 PE

wow, you were posting in the nude?


----------



## frazil

ok, time to get dressed for work


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She like to joke but still doesn't understand when enough is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> mine is exactly the same way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's an only child so I never know what's normal.
> 
> Glad we're not alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It drives her brother crazy
Click to expand...

I have a younger sister, the like to drive their brothers crazy.


----------



## frazil

ok, time to get dressed for work


----------



## frazil

ok, time to get dressed for work


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> ok, time to get dressed for work


oh


----------



## frazil

just a couple more posts


----------



## frazil

just a couple more posts


----------



## frazil

just a couple more posts


----------



## frazil

just a couple more posts


----------



## frazil

just a couple more posts


----------



## frazil

just a couple more posts


----------



## frazil

just a couple more posts


----------



## matt267 PE

We should get to 28k today


----------



## frazil

just a couple more posts


----------



## matt267 PE

We should get to 28k today


----------



## matt267 PE

We should get to 28k today


----------



## frazil

just a couple more posts


----------



## matt267 PE

We should get to 28k today


----------



## frazil

no problem


----------



## matt267 PE

We should get to 28k today


----------



## frazil

no problem


----------



## matt267 PE

We should get to 28k today


----------



## frazil

no problem


----------



## frazil

of course neither you or I will be around to help


----------



## matt267 PE

I think we'll get 100k by the end


----------



## frazil

of course neither you or I will be around to help


----------



## frazil

of course neither you or I will be around to help


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> of course neither you or I will be around to help


True.

I"ll be back tonight though.


----------



## frazil

of course neither you or I will be around to help


----------



## frazil

of course neither you or I will be around to help


----------



## matt267 PE

we'll we're helping now.


----------



## frazil

of course neither you or I will be around to help


----------



## matt267 PE

I think we'll get 100k by the end


----------



## matt267 PE

I think we'll get 100k by the end


----------



## matt267 PE

we're helping now.


----------



## matt267 PE

we're helping now.


----------



## frazil

TOP! Ok, I'm outta here


----------



## matt267 PE

Have a good day at work


----------



## matt267 PE

Have a good day at work


----------



## frazil

true. and we'll be very disappointed if the others don't pick up the slack


----------



## matt267 PE

Have a good day at work


----------



## frazil

have fun at the zoo!


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> true. and we'll be very disappointed if the others don't pick up the slack


you have the power to ban them. I'm not worried.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> have fun at the zoo!


thanks.


----------



## matt267 PE

just another day


----------



## matt267 PE

just another day


----------



## matt267 PE

just another day


----------



## matt267 PE

just another day


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying to 26k then food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying to 26k then food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wham spam thank you ma'am


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying for 26k then it's food time


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

See you all later. Let's get this to 28k today.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Mike is sniping


Mike was getting ready for work


----------



## engineergurl

U have Ben busy


----------



## engineergurl

I have two hours to get to work


----------



## engineergurl

I have two hours to get to work


----------



## engineergurl

I have two hours to get to work


----------



## engineergurl

I have two hours to get to work


----------



## engineergurl

I have two hours to get to work


----------



## engineergurl

I have two hours to get to work


----------



## engineergurl

I have two hours to get to work


----------



## engineergurl

I have two hours to get to work


----------



## engineergurl

I have two hours to get to work


----------



## engineergurl

I have two hours to get to work


----------



## engineergurl

I have two hours to get to work


----------



## engineergurl

I have two hours to get to work


----------



## NJmike PE

Heading out surveying


----------



## NJmike PE

Heading out surveying


----------



## NJmike PE

Heading out surveying


----------



## NJmike PE

Heading out surveying


----------



## NJmike PE

Heading out surveying


----------



## NJmike PE

Heading out surveying


----------



## NJmike PE

Heading out surveying


----------



## NJmike PE

Heading out surveying


----------



## matt267 PE

yay, daughter is still sleeping.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like when she sleeps in a bit.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must get to work


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must get to work


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must get to work


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must get to work


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must get to work


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must get to work


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must get to work


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must get to work


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must get to work


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good or not, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good or not, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good or not, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good or not, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good or not, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good or not, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good or not, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good or not, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good or not, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good or not, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good or not, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good or not, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good or not, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good or not, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I saw this article this morning. Not sure if it's good, but thought you would be interested: http://career-services.monster.com/yahooarticle/handle-common-weaknesses-on-resume#WT.mc_n=yta_fpt_article_handle_common_resume_weakness


----------



## Master slacker

morning


----------



## Master slacker

wood


----------



## Master slacker

!!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Zzz


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Xxx


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Aaa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spa


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must get to work


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is slow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is slow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I would like to go to the spa and get a massage??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I would like to go to the spa and get a massage??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I would like to go to the spa and get a massage??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working again??


----------



## engineergurl

had a flat tire this morning


----------



## engineergurl

was almost late to work


----------



## engineergurl

I have a new theory


----------



## engineergurl

if you look like you know what your doing


----------



## engineergurl

no one will offer help


----------



## engineergurl

but if you stare at something long enough


----------



## engineergurl

someone will come and help


----------



## engineergurl

I need to practice staring at things apparently


----------



## engineergurl

I was not late for work


----------



## engineergurl

I bet if I had stared at it


----------



## engineergurl

someone would have helped me


----------



## engineergurl

but then I would have been late for work


----------



## engineergurl

though I doubt anyone notices when I come and go


----------



## engineergurl

if I post 32 more times


----------



## engineergurl

I will pass ram's post count


----------



## envirotex

morning


----------



## engineergurl

now only 30 more times


----------



## engineergurl

morning!


----------



## envirotex

that's a lot


----------



## engineergurl

tomorrow is friday


----------



## envirotex

i have a meeting


----------



## engineergurl

yes


----------



## envirotex

friday


----------



## engineergurl

but if I can average about 10 posts a min


----------



## envirotex

finally


----------



## engineergurl

then it's less than 4 min of my day


----------



## engineergurl

I like fridays


----------



## engineergurl

I don't dislike any other day


----------



## envirotex

can't get here soon enough


----------



## engineergurl

but I like saturdays the best


----------



## engineergurl

fridays and sundays tie for second best


----------



## envirotex

i want to work in my yard


----------



## engineergurl

I need to but will not be this weekend


----------



## engineergurl

I need to finish opening the pool up


----------



## envirotex

the backyard is full of weeds


----------



## engineergurl

but that won't happen this weekend either


----------



## engineergurl

WEED


----------



## matt267 PE

Hello


----------



## envirotex

never seen it this bad


----------



## engineergurl

we have grass


----------



## engineergurl

and onions


----------



## envirotex

hello


----------



## matt267 PE

Weed? Are you in Colorado?


----------



## engineergurl

so when you ride around cutting


----------



## engineergurl

the whole yard smells like onions


----------



## engineergurl

12 more posts


----------



## engineergurl

11 more posts


----------



## engineergurl

10 more posts


----------



## engineergurl

9 more posts


----------



## engineergurl

8 more posts


----------



## engineergurl

this post has not been added because you posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

6 more posts


----------



## engineergurl

5 more posts


----------



## engineergurl

this post has not been added because you have posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

3 more posts


----------



## engineergurl

2 more posts


----------



## engineergurl

1 more post


----------



## engineergurl

post to tie


----------



## engineergurl

post to pass


----------



## engineergurl

and a few for good measure


----------



## engineergurl

a few for good measure


----------



## engineergurl

a few for good measure


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I would like to go to the spa and get a massage??


----------



## engineergurl

matt267

7301

NJmike PE

6097

Golden Eagle

2042

Lumber Jim

1910

engineergurl

1128

ramnares

1123

frazil

1088

Master slacker

898

Ship Wreck PE

857

knight1fox3

758

akwooly

631

Sapper

506

SMott

335

Ble_PE

316

maryannette

236

blybrook PE

224

csb

198

MetsFan

115

Weavs33

105

envirotex

68

FLBuff PE

64

Flyer_PE

59

bosco115

28

Dark Knight

21

TehMightyEngineer

15

Krakosky

9

Dexman PE

9

Road Guy

9

YMZ PE

7

PE2B

5

Supe

4

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

testee

1

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I would like to go to the spa and get a massage??


----------



## engineergurl

now to try to pass the other lumber jack... aka lumber jim


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

More spam


----------



## engineergurl

however I have to go format the new travel policy that I just wrote for work


----------



## engineergurl

need to get that over the the admin assistant


----------



## engineergurl

I am not given deadlines


----------



## engineergurl

so I must establish them myself


----------



## engineergurl

I work much better with deadlines


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty


----------



## engineergurl

we need to have the PO cut for this project by a specific date


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammin


----------



## engineergurl

in order for the project to happen by another specific date


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is dead today


----------



## engineergurl

however when you establish a deadline


----------



## matt267 PE

Crammin


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone at beach


----------



## engineergurl

you must tell everyone a date that is 3 to 4 weeks earlier than when you want it done


----------



## engineergurl

and that way


----------



## engineergurl

you can finish it on time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is friday


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

postey postey


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

postey postey


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

postey postey


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

postey postey


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

A salesman just texted me!! He wants to take me to hooters or roadhouse!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

postey postey


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free lunch


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> A salesman just texted me!! He wants to take me to hooters or roadhouse!!


Definitely Burger King


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free lunch


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

postey postey


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

postey postey


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free lunch


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

postey postey


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

postey postey


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free lunch


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

postey postey


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free lunch


----------



## engineergurl

the word of the day is mubble fubbles


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

postey postey


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mubble fubbles


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mubble fubbles


----------



## engineergurl

Your word for today is: mubble fubbles, n.

† mubble fubbles, n.
[‘ A state of depression or melancholy; despondency, low spirits. Chiefly in in (also out of) one's mubble-fubbles.’]
Forms: 15 *mubble fubbles*, 15–16 *muble fubles*, 16 *mumble fubbles*.
Etymology:Origin uncertain; perhaps imitative. Perhaps compare slightly later mumps n.2 2, mulligrub n.
_colloq._ _Obs._
A state of depression or melancholy; despondency, low spirits. Chiefly in in (also out of) one's mubble-fubbles.

1589 J. Lyly _Pappe with Hatchet_ sig. D4v, Ile make him pull his powting croscloath ouer his beetle browes for melancholie, and then my next booke, shall be _Martin_ in his mubble fubbles.
1592 J. Lyly _Midas_ v. ii, Melancholy is the creast of Courtiers armes, and now euerie base companion, beeing in his muble fubles, sayes he is melancholy.
_c_1610 _Christmas Prince_ (1922) 152 And when your brayne, feeles any paine, with cares of state &amp; troubles We'el come in kindnesse, to put your highnesse out of ye mumble fubbles.
1654 E. Gayton _Pleasant Notes Don Quixot_ iii. xi. 145 When shee was in the Mubble-fubles.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mubble fubbles


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mubble fubbles


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mubble fubbles


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free lunch ticket


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mubble fubbles


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free lunch


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mubble fubbles


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mubble fubbles


----------



## engineergurl

my words of the day are always really old


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mubble fubbles


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mubble fubbles


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

mubble fubbles


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters


----------



## engineergurl

they also don't ever make much sense


----------



## Golden Eagle PE




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results yet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results yet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results yet


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results yet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters


----------



## engineergurl

anagnorisis is the dictionary.com word of the day from last night


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## engineergurl

toast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## engineergurl

make the most


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Toasty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters


----------



## engineergurl

do you understand the words coming out of my mouth


----------



## engineergurl

must go work


----------



## engineergurl

two min past my deadline to start


----------



## engineergurl

I need to schedule spam


----------



## engineergurl

okay


----------



## engineergurl

one more


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Hooters


Good choice. I heard they have good wings.


----------



## engineergurl

okay, really... just5 more


----------



## engineergurl

4 more


----------



## engineergurl

3 more


----------



## engineergurl

2 more


----------



## engineergurl

1 more


----------



## engineergurl

I should only be 750 behind him now


----------



## matt267 PE

EG, who are you sneaking up on now?


----------



## Lumber Jim

sorry I've been gone so long...


----------



## Lumber Jim

sorry I've been gone so long...


----------



## Lumber Jim

sorry I've been gone so long...


----------



## Lumber Jim

sorry I've been gone so long...


----------



## Lumber Jim

sorry I've been gone so long...


----------



## Lumber Jim

sorry I've been gone so long...


----------



## Lumber Jim

sorry I've been gone so long...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'll do better in the future....


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'll do better in the future....


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'll do better in the future....


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'll do better in the future....


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'll do better in the future....


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'll do better in the future....


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'll do better in the future....


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'll do better in the future....


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'll do better in the future....


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'll do better in the future....


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'll do better in the future....


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'll do better in the future....


----------



## engineergurl

for every post you post, I will find a way to post more


----------



## engineergurl

for every post you post, I will find a way to post more


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'll do better in the future....


----------



## engineergurl

for every post you post, I will find a way to post more


----------



## engineergurl

for every post you post, I will find a way to post more


----------



## engineergurl

for every post you post, I will find a way to post more


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

for every post you post, I will find a way to post more


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

for every post you post, I will find a way to post more


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

for every post you post, I will find a way to post more


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

for every post you post, I will find a way to post more


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

for every post you post, I will find a way to post more


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

for every post you post, I will find a way to post more


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

for every post you post, I will find a way to post more


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

for every post you post, I will find a way to post more


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

for every post you post, I will find a way to post more


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

for every post you post, I will find a way to post more


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

for every post you post, I will find a way to post more


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

for every post you post, I will find a way to post more


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

for every post you post, I will find a way to post more


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

for every post you post, I will find a way to post more


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

for every post you post, I will find a way to post more


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

too many errors


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hooters
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice. I heard they have good wings.
Click to expand...

Come and go with us!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

posting too fast will slow me down


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

which is how he can get two posts to my one for there


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

i post faster if i type


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

rather than cut


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free lunch for all


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

copy


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

paste


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

and post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Catch me if you can


----------



## engineergurl

slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Catch me if you can


----------



## engineergurl

slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Catch me if you can


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Catch me if you can


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

I already passed you shipwrecked


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

lumber jim is next


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

matt


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

mike


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Nanny nanny boo boo stick your head in do ..


----------



## engineergurl

jim


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

and Golden Eagle are left


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike is working??


----------



## engineergurl

and I will find a way


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

bring it...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Catch me if you can


----------



## engineergurl

because I always find a way


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Catch me if you can


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

to make


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Catch me if you can


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

things happen


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

but even if I don't


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Catch me if you can


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

I still have more time in grade


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## engineergurl

and out rank you 4 I believe


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Good luck!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## engineergurl

had to forward an e-mail for work


----------



## Lumber Jim

the student will become the master....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

the student will become the master....


----------



## Lumber Jim

the student will become the master....


----------



## Lumber Jim

the student will become the master....


----------



## engineergurl

I need to forward another set of plans and make a phone call


----------



## Lumber Jim

the student will become the master....


----------



## Lumber Jim

the student will become the master....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

the student will become the master....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## engineergurl

but other than that


----------



## Lumber Jim

the student will become the master....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

the student will become the master....


----------



## engineergurl

I have no other deadlines today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

the student will become the master....


----------



## Lumber Jim

the student will become the master....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top**


----------



## Lumber Jim

the student will become the master....


----------



## engineergurl

and I can work and spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

the student will become the master....


----------



## engineergurl

with the best of them


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

the student will become the master....


----------



## Lumber Jim

the student will become the master....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## engineergurl

because I am working on sustainability


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## engineergurl

and all that is in my brain


----------



## engineergurl

eventually


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## engineergurl

had to finish setting up a gateway


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## engineergurl

finally finishing up the website


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## engineergurl

now to go pass that all on to the programers


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

O.K., I will let you win. I need to work all day today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## Lumber Jim

You might be slow and steady but I have amazing rhythm for short bursts...


----------



## frazil

Out in the middle of the woods post


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hooters
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice. I heard they have good wings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come and go with us!!
Click to expand...

See you there.


----------



## frazil

Actually why would I rush to get stuff done and get back to the office? I could stay out here and spam all day


----------



## frazil

It's a little chilly though ~40F


----------



## matt267 PE

^ field spam?

nice.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to go FEA a Bumper....


----------



## frazil

And windy


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to go FEA a Bumper....


----------



## frazil

I'll finish my cheezits and then go


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> ^ field spam?
> 
> nice.


Zoo spam?


----------



## engineergurl

field spam


----------



## frazil

Ok cheezits are gone and my fingers are freezing. Time to move.


----------



## engineergurl

desk spam


----------



## engineergurl

anxious spam


----------



## engineergurl

tummy spam


----------



## engineergurl

zoo spam


----------



## engineergurl

I will spam from my car


----------



## engineergurl

I will spam near or far


----------



## engineergurl

I will spam when there is a group


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Break spam


----------



## engineergurl

I will spam with lots of hoopty hoop


----------



## engineergurl

I will spam when I'm alone


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam pie


----------



## engineergurl

and sneak up on others when they are not spaming from home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

In your eye


----------



## engineergurl

I will spam to pass them all


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Make you cry


----------



## engineergurl

I will spam until I fall


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Until we tie


----------



## engineergurl

I will spam and win this game


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Up in the sky


----------



## Supe

Benadryl is making me sleepy.


----------



## engineergurl

I will spam and win with fame


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam attack


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Magic jack infomercial


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Magic jack infomercial


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Magic jack infomercial


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Magic jack infomercial


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^**


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Magic jack infomercial


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Magic jack infomercial


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Magic jack infomercial


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Magic jack infomercial


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Magic jack infomercial


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Magic jack infomercial


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Magic jack infomercial


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Magic jack infomercial


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Magic jack infomercial


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Magic jack infomercial


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Magic jack infomercial


----------



## engineergurl

And even when the internet breaks


----------



## engineergurl

My spamming skills will find a way


----------



## engineergurl

But spaming on a tiny screen


----------



## engineergurl

Makes things hard for me to read


----------



## engineergurl

So now I will have to take a break


----------



## engineergurl

And get work done on this fine day


----------



## engineergurl

I should be done well before noon


----------



## engineergurl

And at that time my spamming shall resume


----------



## engineergurl

just finished my task for the day


----------



## engineergurl

now I just have to field phone calls and pass on information as required when received


----------



## engineergurl

I have George of the Jungle stuck in my head


----------



## engineergurl

I have George of the Jungle stuck in my head


----------



## engineergurl

I have George of the Jungle stuck in my head


----------



## engineergurl

I have George of the Jungle stuck in my head


----------



## engineergurl

I have George of the Jungle stuck in my head


----------



## engineergurl

I have George of the Jungle stuck in my head


----------



## engineergurl

I have George of the Jungle stuck in my head


----------



## engineergurl

I have George of the Jungle stuck in my head


----------



## engineergurl

I have George of the Jungle stuck in my head


----------



## engineergurl

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly




bull hockey


----------



## engineergurl

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

that message pops up


----------



## engineergurl

every other post


----------



## engineergurl

it is annoying as crap


----------



## engineergurl

when you are actually really trying to post quickly


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## engineergurl

post was too fast too


----------



## engineergurl

does it think i'm a spam bot?


----------



## engineergurl

I just think all technology hates me


----------



## engineergurl

just got a document I need to proof read


----------



## engineergurl

now I need to go proof read it


----------



## engineergurl

I am a jill of all trades


----------



## engineergurl

however I stink in english


----------



## engineergurl

so I find it hilarious that I proof read other peoples stuff


----------



## engineergurl

was hopeful I could just read it in preview mode


----------



## engineergurl

but there was a mistake so now I have to download it


----------



## engineergurl

edit it


----------



## engineergurl

upload it


----------



## engineergurl

send it back


----------



## engineergurl

and back to spamming


----------



## engineergurl

it is nearly lunch time


----------



## engineergurl

we didn't go grocery shopping last weekend because when we tried to the store was closed


----------



## engineergurl

because of this, we had no lunch food in the house to pack a lunch


----------



## engineergurl

debating if I should go to the grocery store and get something from their hot food bar or salad bar


----------



## engineergurl

or maybe go to the dining hall


----------



## engineergurl

hmmm


----------



## engineergurl

Beef pot roast or chicken with mushrooms and gravy


----------



## engineergurl

Roasted potatoes


----------



## engineergurl

Fried cabbage


----------



## engineergurl

dinner roll or corn bread


----------



## engineergurl

soup of the day


----------



## engineergurl

salad bar


----------



## engineergurl

either cake or pie


----------



## engineergurl

although last time there was peach cobbler


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters for lunch!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters for lunch!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters for lunch!!


----------



## engineergurl

sweet tea


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters for lunch!!


----------



## engineergurl

lemonade


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters for lunch!!


----------



## engineergurl

water


----------



## engineergurl

all for $6.50


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters for lunch!!


----------



## engineergurl

or at the grocery store


----------



## engineergurl

I can chance what I find


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters for lunch!!


----------



## engineergurl

typical salad bar


----------



## engineergurl

but the hot food side usually has a lot of mis-matched stuff


----------



## engineergurl

that I have to pay by the pound


----------



## Weavs33

tuna salad sammich and carrots


----------



## engineergurl

I have never actually gotten a pound of food before


----------



## engineergurl

usually the salad side costs about $2


----------



## engineergurl

or the hot food side costs like $4


----------



## engineergurl

but they also have sushi


----------



## engineergurl

which I won't eat


----------



## Weavs33

sushi!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

and an area where they serve the food into the container


----------



## Weavs33

loooove sushi


----------



## engineergurl

that part charges by the number of sides you get


----------



## engineergurl

so I could get like fried chicken


----------



## engineergurl

taters and beans


----------



## engineergurl

a roll


----------



## engineergurl

and a drink


----------



## engineergurl

usually totals about $7 after taxes


----------



## engineergurl

the grocery store also has sammiches in the deli


----------



## engineergurl

i'm honestly, not really hungry


----------



## MetsFan

Man


----------



## MetsFan

i've been so busy lately


----------



## engineergurl

i'm leaning away from the grocery store though


----------



## engineergurl

because our driveway


----------



## engineergurl

is across from their loading dock driveway


----------



## engineergurl

which means I usually walk over because it's too close to drive


----------



## MetsFan

I barely have time to do anything and work just keeps piling on


----------



## engineergurl

but I don't want to walk over


----------



## engineergurl

and the dining hall


----------



## engineergurl

I have to drive over and then walk


----------



## MetsFan

someone needs to tell the GC to wait for the architect to review before asking more questions about our submittal.


----------



## engineergurl

I could go to subway


----------



## engineergurl

though, I wonder if I can purchase two meals at the dining hall


----------



## engineergurl

or I could do one meal with an extra entree


----------



## engineergurl

then I eat the soup for lunch


----------



## engineergurl

bring home the rest and we eat that for dinner


----------



## engineergurl

I wonder what kind of soup it is today


----------



## engineergurl

they have this really good creamy chicken one with spinach in it


----------



## engineergurl

I don't care for their chicken


----------



## engineergurl

but in the soup it was good


----------



## engineergurl

they have a really tiny salad bar


----------



## engineergurl

but the tuna salad on the salad bar is better than the grocery store tuna salad


----------



## engineergurl

they have fresh fruit on the salad bar


----------



## engineergurl

so instead of getting cake I often fill up my dessert container with fruit


----------



## engineergurl

if it's just me alone


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Updating my resume
> 
> 
> 
> Do you plan on using it yet? Or are you going to hold on to it just in case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just updating it for now. Never know what will present itself
Click to expand...

I would also recommend updating your LinkedIn profile. The last 2 jobs I've found were due to my LinkedIn profile. 



Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hooters
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice. I heard they have good wings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come and go with us!!
Click to expand...

Not around here they don't! Breaded wings = fail


----------



## engineergurl

I can actually get 4 meals out of one trip to the dining hall


----------



## engineergurl

eat some soup and crackers while it's hot


----------



## engineergurl

it usually comes with what I consider a double serving of meat so I get two dinners out of the meat, veggie portion of the meal


----------



## engineergurl

and then I can eat the salad for lunch on the second day


----------



## engineergurl

Fridays I usually go to subway


----------



## engineergurl

wednesday and thursday I'm supposed to bring my lunch from home


----------



## envirotex

I've been meaning to update my linkedin profile as well.


----------



## engineergurl

I have this cool bento box thing


----------



## envirotex

it's pretty rudimentary.


----------



## engineergurl

I can put a sammich in the bottom section


----------



## engineergurl

and then carrots, pickles, dip and usually some nuts in the top sections


----------



## envirotex

my current resume is in a lot better shape than my linkedin profile


----------



## engineergurl

it fits awesome in my new lunch bag


----------



## envirotex

we were out of sammich stuff today.


----------



## engineergurl

mio energy


----------



## envirotex

all of the boys had to take lunch money


----------



## envirotex

fail on the mom front for today


----------



## envirotex

except one of my kids ate all of the lunch stuff the other day for dinner


----------



## envirotex

and didn't tell me


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Updating my resume
> 
> 
> 
> Do you plan on using it yet? Or are you going to hold on to it just in case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just updating it for now. Never know what will present itself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would also recommend updating your LinkedIn profile. The last 2 jobs I've found were due to my LinkedIn profile.
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hooters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good choice. I heard they have good wings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come and go with us!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not around here they don't! Breaded wings = fail
Click to expand...

Naked


----------



## frazil

Still in the woods, but now I'm waiting for my data collection to finish. Nothing to do but spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters for lunch!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters for lunch!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free Hooters for lunch!!


----------



## frazil

Spam spam spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free Hooters for lunch!!


----------



## frazil

Spam spam spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free Hooters for lunch!!


----------



## frazil

Spam spam spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free Hooters for lunch!!


----------



## frazil

Spam spam spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free Hooters for lunch!!


----------



## envirotex

^^^now the wheels have come off of the wagon


----------



## frazil

^ I'm guessing you're excited!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free hooters all you can eat!!


----------



## frazil

Spam spam spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free hooters all you can eat!!


----------



## frazil

Data's done!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free hooters all you can eat!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free hooters all you can eat!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free hooters all you can eat!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free hooters all you can eat!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free hooters all you can eat!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free hooters all you can eat!!


----------



## envirotex

wish i was doing field work today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free hooters all you can eat!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free hooters all you can eat!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free hooters all you can eat!!


----------



## envirotex

if you don't follow the USGS on instagram, you should. awesome field work photos


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunchtime


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunchtime


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunchtime


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunchtime


----------



## envirotex

ok. that made me sound a little like a nerd.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunchtime


----------



## envirotex

or a geek. some where in this board there is a thread that explains the difference.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunchtime


----------



## envirotex

for free all you can eat?


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## blybrook PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Free hooters all you can eat!!


All you can eat Hooters??? Seems like it may be hard to swallow!


----------



## engineergurl

My interwebz freezes up when ever kf is in here


----------



## engineergurl

Coincidence?


----------



## engineergurl

Grrr


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

blybrook PE said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free hooters all you can eat!!
> 
> 
> 
> All you can eat Hooters??? Seems like it may be hard to swallow!
Click to expand...

Wash down with beer


----------



## blybrook PE

Need mor beer


----------



## akwooly

hunt


----------



## akwooly

trophy hunt


----------



## akwooly

sniped a top


----------



## knight1fox3

No sniping


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> my current resume is in a lot better shape than my linkedin profile


I get contacted at least once or twice per week because of LinkedIn.



engineergurl said:


> My interwebz freezes up when ever kf is in here


We're always watching. Resistance........is futile.


----------



## akwooly

woohoo office phone is still down


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> No sniping


ok mr fox in socks


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL....I meant for me.....I knew I missed it.


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL....I meant for me.....I knew I missed it.


the door was left wide open


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sniping
> 
> 
> 
> ok mr fox in socks
Click to expand...

fox in socks has been the bedtime book of choice the last few days.


----------



## akwooly

fox is socks


----------



## akwooly

fox is socks


----------



## akwooly

fox in socks


----------



## akwooly

fox in socks


----------



## akwooly

fox in socks


----------



## akwooly

fox in socks


----------



## akwooly

fox in socks


----------



## akwooly

fox in socks


----------



## akwooly

let's talk about tweetle beetles


----------



## akwooly

let's talk about tweetle beetles


----------



## akwooly

let's talk about tweetle beetles


----------



## akwooly

let's talk about tweetle beetles


----------



## akwooly

let's talk about tweetle beetles


----------



## akwooly

let's talk about tweetle beetles


----------



## akwooly

tweetle beetle battle


----------



## akwooly

tweetle beetle battle


----------



## akwooly

tweetle beetle battle


----------



## akwooly

tweetle beetle battle


----------



## akwooly

tweetle beetle battle


----------



## akwooly

tweetle beetle battle


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunchtime


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunchtime


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunchtime


----------



## akwooly

poodle's eating noodles


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunchtime


----------



## akwooly

poodle's eating noodles


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunchtime


----------



## akwooly

poodle's eating noodles


----------



## akwooly

poodle's eating noodles


----------



## akwooly

poodle's eating noodles


----------



## akwooly

poodle's eating noodles


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunchtime


----------



## akwooly

poodle's eating noodles


----------



## akwooly

poodle's eating noodles


----------



## akwooly

poodle's eating noodles


----------



## akwooly

poodle's eating noodles


----------



## akwooly

poodle's eating noodles


----------



## akwooly

poodle's eating noodles


----------



## akwooly

poodle's eating noodles


----------



## akwooly

poodle's eating noodles


----------



## akwooly

poodle's eating noodles


----------



## akwooly

poodle's eating noodles

edit: TOP! stupidbananalama


----------



## akwooly

ok when i get back this better be at 27k.


----------



## engineergurl

grrr


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## engineergurl

okay so has anyone decided where I am supposed to go for lunch


----------



## Master slacker

this


----------



## Master slacker

bitch


----------



## engineergurl

no camping but we think a free hotel


----------



## engineergurl

only one room left


----------



## engineergurl

hubby has to hurry up and book it now!


----------



## engineergurl

the lady at the front desk said there would be a shuttle service


----------



## engineergurl

be responsible fans, don't drink and drive


----------



## engineergurl

blah blah blah


----------



## engineergurl

a shuttle to where the other shuttle is


----------



## engineergurl

i don't care who's shuttling where


----------



## engineergurl

as long as it gets me where I need to go


----------



## engineergurl

and then home again


----------



## knight1fox3

akwooly said:


> poodle's eating noodles


LOL, that is such a strange book. But fun to try and read really fast.



engineergurl said:


> okay so has anyone decided where I am supposed to go for lunch


Yes. I thought it was obvious. Jersey Mike's of course.


----------



## Krakosky

I like salty pretzels.


----------



## Krakosky

My newest phrase I learned recently is hump and dump.


----------



## engineergurl

jersey mikes is all the way down towards the house, I don't think there is one here near by


----------



## engineergurl

went to the wrap place


----------



## engineergurl

sweet potato fries


----------



## engineergurl

tuna fish wrap


----------



## engineergurl

I have been having some serious food processing issues the last two days


----------



## engineergurl

need to get better about my schedule


----------



## engineergurl

wake up, eat


----------



## ATL Derek

bacon


----------



## engineergurl

drive to work, eat


----------



## engineergurl

10 am, eat


----------



## engineergurl

noon, eat


----------



## engineergurl

1:45, eat


----------



## engineergurl

3:00, eat


----------



## engineergurl

6pm, eat


----------



## engineergurl

tuesday night threw my whole schedule off


----------



## engineergurl

mac and cheese at nearly midnight, wth was I thinking


----------



## engineergurl

cajun seasoned sweet potato fries are the best


----------



## engineergurl

and they don't drop the fries in the oil until they get ordered


----------



## engineergurl

been working a block away from this place for nearly 9 months


----------



## engineergurl

but it's a special treat because it was an $8.40 lunch


----------



## engineergurl

only have to buy one more


----------



## engineergurl

my 11th one is free


----------



## engineergurl

apparently I go on average of once a month


----------



## engineergurl

although it's usually only when it's rainy out


----------



## engineergurl

because it's JUST far enough that you can't walk there, order, and get back in less than 30 min


----------



## engineergurl

and since I kinda don't get a lunch


----------



## engineergurl

I don't like to be gone longer than 15 or 20 tops


----------



## engineergurl

thinking about asking if I can change my hours for the summer


----------



## engineergurl

usually get here early anyway


----------



## engineergurl

7:30 to 3:30 sounds so much more appealing


----------



## engineergurl

then I could get home at 4:30


----------



## engineergurl

I would still have like 5 hours of daylight left


----------



## engineergurl

it's not like I would have to get up any earlier


----------



## engineergurl

would just have to coordinate bathroom usage a bit better in the mornings with the hubby


----------



## engineergurl

I need to remember to put a cooler in the car


----------



## engineergurl

I would like to take the rest of this wrap home for the hubby to have for lunch tomorrow


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## engineergurl

but I don't think I would want to eat it after it sat in my car for almost an hour not refrigerated even if I was running the ac


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

mine was frozen


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

lunch post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> cajun seasoned sweet potato fries are the best


lusone:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Here to waste my lunch time....


----------



## knight1fox3

Could be...


----------



## Lumber Jim

go for it...


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## Lumber Jim

go for it...


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## Lumber Jim

go for it...


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## Lumber Jim

go for it...


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## Lumber Jim

go for it...


----------



## Lumber Jim

go for it...


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready?


----------



## Lumber Jim

go for it...


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## Lumber Jim

go for it...


----------



## knight1fox3

NAILED IT!

BOOM HEADSHOT!

:bananalama:


----------



## Lumber Jim

go for it...


----------



## Lumber Jim

oh, you got...


----------



## Lumber Jim

oh, you got...


----------



## Lumber Jim

darn...


----------



## engineergurl

Why is it I keep getting booted from here? I am in the city not at home


----------



## Lumber Jim

what's a guy to do


----------



## engineergurl

I can post and post


----------



## Lumber Jim

but wait for the next one


----------



## engineergurl

Until kf and Jim show up


----------



## engineergurl

Then boom


----------



## Lumber Jim

blame KF


----------



## Lumber Jim

he's the tech savy one


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> Until kf and Jim show up


:asthanos:


----------



## Lumber Jim

you've probably been hacked...


----------



## engineergurl

Eg gets to stare at a spinning blue circle


----------



## Lumber Jim

the mechanical guy is always the innocent one...


----------



## engineergurl

Then not only can I not spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blocking EG Post


----------



## engineergurl

But I can't close out the window


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blocking EG Post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blocking EG Post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blocking EG Post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blocking EG Post


----------



## engineergurl

I am going to have to change my av


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blocking EG Post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blocking EG Post


----------



## Lumber Jim

what? why...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I like your AV


----------



## engineergurl

Cause I can't have it freeze with a huge bacon butt and no way to minimize


----------



## Lumber Jim

there's nothing wrong with your AV


----------



## Lumber Jim

say you were cruising a fitness site


----------



## engineergurl

I have have 5 seconds from when someone walks in my office


----------



## Lumber Jim

use my AV as evidence...


----------



## Lumber Jim

that'll convince em..


----------



## engineergurl

Sure


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blocking EG Post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blocking EG Post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blocking EG Post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blocking EG Post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blocking EG Post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blocking EG Post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blocking EG Post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blocking EG Post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blocking EG Post...


----------



## engineergurl

Not so sure about that


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blocking EG Post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blocking EG Post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blocking EG Post...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blocking EG Post...


----------



## engineergurl

Minimization capabilities are a necessity for spaming


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch taste just "O.K." today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch taste just "O.K." today....


----------



## engineergurl

Can't post fast on my phone


----------



## Lumber Jim

even during Lunch?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch taste just "O.K." today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch taste just "O.K." today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch taste just "O.K." today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch taste just "O.K." today....


----------



## engineergurl

How is it... we have enough hotel points for three weeks


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch taste just "O.K." today....


----------



## engineergurl

But the first time we want to use them we can't?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch taste just "O.K." today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Black out dates?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch taste just "O.K." today....


----------



## engineergurl

Ihg sucks


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch taste just "O.K." today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch taste just "O.K." today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch taste just "O.K." today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch taste just "O.K." today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch taste just "O.K." today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch taste just "O.K." today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch taste just "O.K." today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch taste just "O.K." today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch taste just "O.K." today....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch taste just "O.K." today....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch is Over, Back to work


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lunch taste just "O.K." today....


----------



## engineergurl

Telemarketers suck


----------



## Lumber Jim

But I'm still eating...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

post


----------



## engineergurl

Interrupt my spamming


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> Telemarketers suck


I usually set the phone down and walk away....


----------



## Lumber Jim

But I'm still eating...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need to wash truck


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need to wash house


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need to trim bushes


----------



## Lumber Jim

OOOOO.... Chocolate!!!


----------



## engineergurl

I know you are fibbing


----------



## Lumber Jim

OOOOO.... Chocolate!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need to install new dishwasher


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need to clean garage


----------



## Lumber Jim

OOOOO.... Chocolate!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

OOOOO.... Chocolate!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

OOOOO.... Chocolate!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## engineergurl

Trying to post spam from phone


----------



## Lumber Jim

OOOOO.... Chocolate!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

NAILED IT!

:bananalama:


----------



## Lumber Jim

OOOOO.... Chocolate!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Peppermint spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

OOOOO.... Chocolate!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

OOOOO.... Chocolate!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

I blame your internet browser for your troubles...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## akwooly

timber


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## akwooly

timber


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## akwooly

you can have my easter candy


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## akwooly

you can have my easter candy


----------



## akwooly

you can have my easter candy


----------



## Lumber Jim

Is it Chocolate?


----------



## akwooly

you can have my easter candy


----------



## Lumber Jim

Have you laced it with anything?


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I love Easter Candy!!


----------



## akwooly

cadbury creme eggs. I ate all the cadbury caramel ones


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## akwooly

nope, clean candy


----------



## Lumber Jim

I prefer the caramel one myself...


----------



## engineergurl

Trying to find the policy


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## frazil

back in the office spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

know what's delicious?


----------



## Lumber Jim

besides BACON


----------



## Lumber Jim

Snicker's Peanut Butter Eggs...


----------



## Lumber Jim

mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## frazil

feeling a little sleepy


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## frazil

feeling a little sleepy


----------



## Lumber Jim

frazil said:


> feeling a little sleepy


Then Take a Nap...

The boss won't mind.

I'll cover for you.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to get to 4000.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Well that was anti-climatic.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Oh,well...


----------



## engineergurl

is this going to work on my computer?


----------



## Lumber Jim

onward and upward...


----------



## Lumber Jim

onward and upward...


----------



## Lumber Jim

onward and upward...


----------



## Lumber Jim

onward and upward...


----------



## Lumber Jim

onward and upward...


----------



## Lumber Jim

onward and upward...


----------



## Lumber Jim

onward and upward...


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## engineergurl

need to call a contractor back this afternoon


----------



## Lumber Jim

onward and upward...


----------



## engineergurl

not really wanting to


----------



## Lumber Jim

onward and upward...


----------



## Lumber Jim

onward and upward...


----------



## engineergurl

I'm still waiting for the requisition


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to design but also need to spam....


----------



## Weavs33

so nice out


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to design but also need to spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

not here


----------



## Weavs33

wanna leave


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to design but also need to spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

raining here


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to design but also need to spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to design but also need to spam....


----------



## engineergurl

is it kosher to throw people under the bus multiple times?


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to design but also need to spam....


----------



## Weavs33

could be warmer, but i will take 60


----------



## engineergurl

if they deserve it I mean?


----------



## Weavs33

beep boop


----------



## Weavs33

beep boop


----------



## Lumber Jim

Once one set of tracks are left, they hardly notice the next ones....


----------



## Weavs33

beep boop


----------



## engineergurl

tired


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to design but also need to spam....


----------



## Weavs33

beep boop


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to design but also need to spam....


----------



## engineergurl

of looking bad


----------



## Weavs33

beep boop


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to design but also need to spam....


----------



## Weavs33

beep boop


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to design but also need to spam....


----------



## Weavs33

beep boop


----------



## engineergurl

due to red tape


----------



## Weavs33

beep boop


----------



## Weavs33

beep boop


----------



## Weavs33

beep boop


----------



## Weavs33

beep boop


----------



## Weavs33

beep boop


----------



## engineergurl

e-mail is a wonderful tool


----------



## engineergurl

guess I can't throw them under the bus


----------



## engineergurl

but I could if I wanted to


----------



## Lumber Jim

need to design but also need to spam....


----------



## Lumber Jim

so you don't want to?


----------



## Lumber Jim

If they deserve it, they deserve it

(If he dies, he dies...)


----------



## Lumber Jim

If they deserve it they deserve it

(If he dies, he dies...)


----------



## Lumber Jim

If they deserve it they deserve it

(If he dies, he dies...)


----------



## engineergurl

there are 11 guests reading this


----------



## engineergurl

wonder who they are and why they are not members


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you think my email loads slow because of my spamming?


----------



## engineergurl

and exactly what are they reading?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you think my email loads slow because of my spamming?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Do you think my email loads slow because of my spamming?


----------



## engineergurl

possibly


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lot's of dribble


----------



## engineergurl

maybe kf hacked you too


----------



## Lumber Jim

or what's your phrase of the day again?


----------



## engineergurl

nearly 550 pages of nonsense


----------



## Lumber Jim

He may have


----------



## Lumber Jim

And counting!!!


----------



## engineergurl

mubble fubble


----------



## Lumber Jim

I really need to get back. I'm not even eating anymore...


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> mubble fubble


Awesome!


----------



## engineergurl

anagnorisis


----------



## Lumber Jim

That's how we do.


----------



## Lumber Jim

we mubble fubble...


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> anagnorisis


sounds painful


----------



## engineergurl

I've actually worked on 4 projects today


----------



## Lumber Jim

do I want to know?


----------



## engineergurl

completed a policy draft and turned that in for revisions


----------



## Lumber Jim

I've written countless emails and spent most of my time on the phone...


----------



## Lumber Jim

all in all, unproductive but necessary...


----------



## engineergurl

finalized the implementation phase of one project for the summer semester


----------



## engineergurl

Lumber Jim said:


> all in all, unproductive but necessary...




this


----------



## Lumber Jim

I will now become unreachable so that I can be productive.


----------



## engineergurl

Lumber Jim said:


> I've written countless emails and spent most of my time on the phone...




this is my entire job


----------



## Lumber Jim

watch


----------



## Lumber Jim

here it comes


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## Lumber Jim

ready now?


----------



## engineergurl

for what


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are you sure


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are you sure you're sure


----------



## Weavs33

invoiced today..... PAY ME!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

tunafish smells funny


----------



## Lumber Jim

completely positive?


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> tunafish smells funny


Nice distraction


----------



## engineergurl

Weavs33 said:


> invoiced today..... PAY ME!!!!




not from me, I sent all the po's to accounts payable


----------



## Lumber Jim

But it won't work


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'm gone


----------



## engineergurl

Lumber Jim said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> tunafish smells funny
> 
> 
> 
> Nice distraction
Click to expand...



wondering if maybe I should stop eating it


----------



## Lumber Jim

like donkey kong


----------



## engineergurl

gone?


----------



## engineergurl

like really really gone?


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> tunafish smells funny
> 
> 
> 
> Nice distraction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wondering if maybe I should stop eating it
Click to expand...

You don't smell like it, right?


----------



## Lumber Jim

slightly distracted again


----------



## engineergurl

matt267

7307

NJmike PE

6097

Lumber Jim

2402

Golden Eagle

2077

engineergurl

1462

ramnares

1123

frazil

1106

Ship Wreck PE

1008

Master slacker

903

knight1fox3

778

akwooly

683

Sapper

506

SMott

335

Ble_PE

316

maryannette

236

blybrook PE

226

csb

198

Weavs33

124

MetsFan

119

envirotex

82

FLBuff PE

64

Flyer_PE

59

bosco115

28

Dark Knight

21

TehMightyEngineer

15

Krakosky

11

Road Guy

9

Dexman PE

9

YMZ PE

7

PE2B

5

Supe

5

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

ATL Derek

1

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

testee

1


----------



## Lumber Jim

Tuna, on occasion, is delicious...


----------



## engineergurl

Lumber Jim said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> tunafish smells funny
> 
> 
> 
> Nice distraction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wondering if maybe I should stop eating it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't smell like it, right?
Click to expand...



no, it's my sandwich


----------



## engineergurl

I smell like sweet peas


----------



## Lumber Jim

Yippie, I'm a third of the way to being even with NJ!!!


----------



## engineergurl

at least most days


----------



## engineergurl

Fraz is catching up to Ram


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> I smell like sweet peas


this is good, I think... I've never really smelled a sweet pea.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Third place, the story of my life...

:Sigh:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Just kidding...


----------



## Lumber Jim

did you see what I did there


----------



## Lumber Jim

I distracted you while I was leaving


----------



## Lumber Jim

really gone


----------



## Lumber Jim

gone gone


----------



## Lumber Jim

gone gone gone gone


----------



## Lumber Jim

and gone


----------



## Weavs33

need more posts


----------



## Weavs33

need more posts


----------



## Weavs33

need more posts


----------



## Weavs33

need more posts

:bananalama:


----------



## Weavs33

need more posts


----------



## Weavs33

need more posts


----------



## Weavs33

need more posts


----------



## Weavs33

need more posts


----------



## Weavs33

need more posts


----------



## Weavs33

need more posts


----------



## Weavs33

need more posts


----------



## Weavs33

need more posts


----------



## Weavs33

need more posts


----------



## Weavs33

is it 330 yet?


----------



## Weavs33

I'm ready to leave


----------



## Weavs33

may go for a run after work


----------



## Weavs33

have to cut the grass though too, ugh


----------



## Weavs33

and pick up after the dog


----------



## Weavs33

should prolly do that before cutting the grass


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 4:00 PM


----------



## engineergurl

attempting to break down and explain the classifications of IAQ issues in order to identify potential improvement areas


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 4:00 PM


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 4:00 PM


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 4:00 PM


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 4:00 PM


----------



## engineergurl

class three is out the window


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 4:00 PM


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 4:00 PM


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 4:00 PM


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 4:00 PM


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 4:00 PM


----------



## engineergurl

since most of that actually falls under osha or health codes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 4:00 PM


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 4:00 PM


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 4:00 PM


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 4:00 PM


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 4:00 PM


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 4:00 PM


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 4:00 PM


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 4:00 PM


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 4:00 PM


----------



## engineergurl

difficult to address during summer months since there isn't air in many of the buildings


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 4:00 PM


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

thought there was a worm in my sammich


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

it was a sprout


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

pests are populations of living organisms


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

that interfere with the use


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

of a facility for human purpose


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

hmmm


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

what if the human built their facility where it hinders the use of the environment for the pest?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going fishing tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

Tetrachloroethylene


----------



## engineergurl

nasty stuff


----------



## engineergurl

165.83 g/mol


----------



## engineergurl

dermal exposure


----------



## engineergurl

tuna fish


----------



## engineergurl

cucumbers


----------



## engineergurl

black olives


----------



## engineergurl

spinach


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## engineergurl

I'm a pepper


----------



## engineergurl

your a pepper


----------



## engineergurl

he's a pepper


----------



## engineergurl

she's a pepper


----------



## engineergurl

that doesn't make sense


----------



## engineergurl

nuts


----------



## engineergurl

chipmunk


----------



## engineergurl

what happens when you can type


----------



## engineergurl

and read something else at the same time?


----------



## engineergurl

fingers are typing words here


----------



## engineergurl

mind completly focused on three other things


----------



## engineergurl

one more


----------



## engineergurl

11


----------



## engineergurl

10


----------



## engineergurl

9


----------



## engineergurl

8


----------



## engineergurl

7


----------



## engineergurl

6


----------



## engineergurl

5


----------



## engineergurl

4


----------



## engineergurl

3


----------



## engineergurl

2


----------



## engineergurl

1


----------



## engineergurl

one more to break the tie


----------



## engineergurl

so in spite of Jim's efforts, while he maintained his lead on me thus far today


----------



## engineergurl

as of 3 pm I have more posts than him for the day


----------



## engineergurl

granted only like 4 or 5 more


----------



## Weavs33

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I am going fishing tomorrow


you fishing tomorrow?


----------



## Weavs33

2:58 pm


----------



## Weavs33

2:58 PM


----------



## Weavs33

2:59 PM


----------



## Weavs33

2:59 PM


----------



## Weavs33

2:59 PM


----------



## Weavs33

2:59 PM


----------



## Weavs33

2:59 PM


----------



## Weavs33

2:59 PM


----------



## Weavs33

2:59 PM


----------



## Weavs33

2:59 PM :bananalama:


----------



## Weavs33

3:00 PM


----------



## Weavs33

3:00 PM


----------



## Weavs33

3:00 PM


----------



## Weavs33

3:00 PM


----------



## Weavs33

3:00 PM


----------



## Weavs33

3:00 PM


----------



## Weavs33

3:00 PM


----------



## Weavs33

3:00 PM


----------



## Weavs33

oh rats, its 3:01 now


----------



## Weavs33

591


----------



## Weavs33

592


----------



## Weavs33

593


----------



## Weavs33

594


----------



## Weavs33

595


----------



## Weavs33

596


----------



## Weavs33

597


----------



## Weavs33

598


----------



## Weavs33

599


----------



## Weavs33

600


----------



## csb

Good gosh


----------



## NJmike PE

wow. you guys were busy today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Weavs33 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going fishing tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> you fishing tomorrow?
Click to expand...

Yes hopefully. Work till noon, then head to condo in Florida.


----------



## engineergurl

not really


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey your back!! I thought the work monster got you!!


----------



## engineergurl

I think the lack of busy work allowed for much spaming


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home


----------



## Krakosky

EB, let's go get drinks by the beach.


----------



## engineergurl

then again I actually got a lot of busy work done today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home


----------



## engineergurl

Krakosky said:


> EB, let's go get drinks by the beach.




we did that


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Krakosky said:


> EB, let's go get drinks by the beach.


I'm game


----------



## engineergurl

we can do it again


----------



## engineergurl

you can do it


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home


----------



## engineergurl

you can do it all night!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home


----------



## engineergurl

it took me nearly three hours to eat my lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home


----------



## engineergurl

still have an hour left


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home


----------



## engineergurl

see ladies and gents


----------



## engineergurl

you need to sneak in here


----------



## engineergurl

and post all the posts


----------



## engineergurl

when there isn't anyone else around


----------



## engineergurl

then there are less hang ups


----------



## engineergurl

no computer freezing


----------



## engineergurl

and you can check mark spam off your to do list faster


----------



## engineergurl

spam better be on your to do list


----------



## engineergurl

because we all know that you have to do what is on the to do list


----------



## engineergurl

and if it's not on the list


----------



## engineergurl

then it's a wasting time activity


----------



## engineergurl

but if it's on the list


----------



## engineergurl

then it is an identified task that must be accomplished


----------



## engineergurl

my to do list


----------



## engineergurl

1.make to do list


----------



## engineergurl

2. spam


----------



## engineergurl

3. check off the first two things on to do list


----------



## engineergurl

4. spam some more


----------



## engineergurl

5. check off next two things on to do list


----------



## engineergurl

6. realize that you have accomplished the first five things on your to do list and take a nap


----------



## engineergurl

easy peasy


----------



## engineergurl

I do have multiple lists however


----------



## engineergurl

color coded for various associated responsiblities


----------



## engineergurl

and a huge notebook


----------



## engineergurl

with all my projects


----------



## engineergurl

and the current status and tasks required


----------



## engineergurl

as well as the next milestone deadline and any associated required follow ups


----------



## engineergurl

my own little system


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ field spam?
> 
> nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoo spam?
Click to expand...

It was a great day. A little cold, but nice.


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys have been busy in here.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys have been busy in here.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys have been busy in here.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys have been busy in here.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys have been busy in here.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys have been busy in here.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys have been busy in here.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys have been busy in here.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys have been busy in here.


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys have been busy in here.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys have been busy in here.


----------



## engineergurl

slowing down


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys have been busy in here.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys have been busy in here.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## engineergurl

error too fast


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

A day at the zoo makes kid tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

A day at the zoo makes kid tired.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

A day at the zoo makes kid tired.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

A day at the zoo makes kid tired.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

A day at the zoo makes kid tired.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

A day at the zoo makes kid tired.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

A day at the zoo makes kid tired.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

A day at the zoo makes kid tired.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

A day at the zoo makes kid tired.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

A day at the zoo makes kid tired.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

A day at the zoo makes kid tired.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

A day at the zoo makes kid tired.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

A day at the zoo makes kid tired.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

A day at the zoo makes kid tired.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

A day at the zoo makes kid tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

A day at the zoo makes kid tired.


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

eg is winning


----------



## matt267 PE

eg is winning


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

eg is winning


----------



## engineergurl

test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


----------



## matt267 PE

eg is winning


----------



## matt267 PE

eg is winning


----------



## engineergurl

winning I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## matt267 PE

eg is winning


----------



## matt267 PE

eg is winning


----------



## engineergurl

winning I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## engineergurl

winning I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## engineergurl

winning I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## engineergurl

winning I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## engineergurl

winning I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## engineergurl

winning I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## engineergurl

winning I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## engineergurl

winning I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## engineergurl

my five min of spaming has expired... back to work


----------



## matt267 PE

For posts with someone


----------



## matt267 PE

For posts with someone


----------



## matt267 PE

For posts with someone


----------



## matt267 PE

For posts with someone


----------



## matt267 PE

For posts with someone


----------



## matt267 PE

We're all winners


----------



## matt267 PE

We're all winners


----------



## matt267 PE

We're all winners


----------



## matt267 PE

We're all winners


----------



## matt267 PE

We're all winners


----------



## matt267 PE

We're all winners


----------



## matt267 PE

We're all winners


----------



## matt267 PE

We're all winners


----------



## matt267 PE

We're all winners


----------



## akwooly

this is not youth soccer, we are all not winners


----------



## akwooly

this is not youth soccer, we are all not winners


----------



## akwooly

this is not youth soccer, we are all not winners


----------



## akwooly

this is not youth soccer, we are all not winners


----------



## akwooly

this is not youth soccer, we are all not winners


----------



## akwooly

this is not youth soccer, we are all not winners


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Mikey your back!! I thought the work monster got you!!


Almost. The Damn field work monster had me for a while but I got free


----------



## akwooly

this is not youth soccer, we are all not winners


----------



## akwooly

this is not youth soccer, we are all not winners


----------



## akwooly

this is not youth soccer, we are all not winners


----------



## akwooly

this is not youth soccer, we are all not winners


----------



## akwooly

this is not youth soccer, we are all not winners


----------



## akwooly

this is not youth soccer, we are all not winners


----------



## akwooly

this is not youth soccer, we are all not winners


----------



## akwooly

i win


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam


Why would he do such a thing?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Home from work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Home from work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Home from work post


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam








engineergurl said:


> test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam








engineergurl said:


> test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam








engineergurl said:


> test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam








engineergurl said:


> test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam








engineergurl said:


> test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam








engineergurl said:


> test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam








engineergurl said:


> test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam








engineergurl said:


> test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam




BLOCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> test post to see if it is kf blocking my spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLOCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

This is horrible. Why you do such a thing


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> this is not youth soccer, we are all not winners


Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is not youth soccer, we are all not winners
> 
> 
> 
> Do we at least all get certificates?
Click to expand...

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5QGkOGZubQ


----------



## matt267 PE

Do we at least all get certificates?


----------



## matt267 PE

Booooo


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Booooo


----------



## matt267 PE

Booooo


----------



## matt267 PE

Booooo


----------



## matt267 PE

Booooo


----------



## matt267 PE

Booooo


----------



## matt267 PE

Booooo


----------



## matt267 PE

Booooo


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## matt267 PE

Booooo


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## matt267 PE

Booooo


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## matt267 PE

Booooo

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniper lurking...


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Sniper lurking...


Nice try


----------



## matt267 PE

Booooo


----------



## matt267 PE

Booooo


----------



## matt267 PE

Booooo


----------



## matt267 PE

Booooo


----------



## matt267 PE

Booooo


----------



## matt267 PE

Booooo


----------



## NJmike PE

I forgot what it's like to come home to an empty, QUIET house.


----------



## NJmike PE

I forgot what it's like to come home to an empty, QUIET house.


----------



## matt267 PE

But I deserve something, I'm a millennial


----------



## matt267 PE

But I deserve something, I'm a millennial


----------



## NJmike PE

I got sunburned today too


----------



## matt267 PE

But I deserve something, I'm a millennial


----------



## matt267 PE

But I deserve something, I'm a millennial


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> But I deserve something, I'm a millennial




SMH


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> But I deserve something, I'm a millennial


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I got sunburned today  too


No poison ivy though right?


----------



## matt267 PE

But I deserve something, I'm a millennial


----------



## Krakosky

Maple bacon donut.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got sunburned today too
> 
> 
> 
> No poison ivy though right?
Click to expand...

nope. I wasn't in the woods. Out on top of a cleared mountain all day. With today's winds, I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't wind burn either


----------



## engineergurl

Krakosky said:


> Maple bacon donut.




I posted a pic of one of these,,,, from the donut shop across from work... or was that on facebook


----------



## NJmike PE

Krakosky said:


> Maple bacon donut.


yes please


----------



## engineergurl

I am the very model of a modern Major-General


----------



## engineergurl

I've information vegetable, animal and mineral


----------



## engineergurl

I know the Kings of England and I quote the fights historical


----------



## engineergurl

From Marathon to Waterloo


----------



## engineergurl

in order categorical


----------



## matt267 PE

Krakosky said:


> Maple bacon donut.


I would like one too, but hold the maple and the donut.

Thanks


----------



## engineergurl

I'm very well aquainted too with matters mathmatical


----------



## matt267 PE

It was very windy at the zoo today


----------



## engineergurl

I understand equations


----------



## engineergurl

both simple and quadratical


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I'm very well aquainted too with matters mathmatical


Is that part of the common core standards?


----------



## matt267 PE

Common core is fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Common core is fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Common core is fun


----------



## engineergurl

about binomial theorem I'm teeming with a lot of news


----------



## matt267 PE

Common core is fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Common core is fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Common core is fun


----------



## engineergurl

with many cheerful facts about the square of the hypotenuse


----------



## engineergurl

EG out to commute home!


----------



## matt267 PE

Common core is fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Common core is fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Common core is fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Common core is fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Common core is fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Common core is fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Common core is fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dad and daughter are eating as much candy as we can before mom comes home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm jellybeans

:bananalama:


----------



## Supe

Are we there yet?


----------



## Supe

Are we there yet?


----------



## Supe

Are we there yet?


----------



## Supe

Are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## Supe

So we're not quite there?


----------



## Supe

So we're not quite there?


----------



## Supe

So we're not quite there?


----------



## Supe

So we're not quite there?


----------



## Supe

So we're not quite there?


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

We're getting there


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Supe said:


> Are we there yet?


No Bart


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash truck


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash truck


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash truck


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash truck


----------



## NJmike PE

One more


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Still waiting for those Jell-O shots smott


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Spammin for the cause


----------



## NJmike PE

Spammin for the cause


----------



## NJmike PE

Spammin for the cause


----------



## NJmike PE

Spammin for the cause


----------



## NJmike PE

Spammin for the cause


----------



## NJmike PE

The whistles go wooo


----------



## NJmike PE

The whistles go wooo


----------



## NJmike PE

The whistles go wooo


----------



## NJmike PE

The whistles go wooo


----------



## NJmike PE

The whistles go wooo


----------



## NJmike PE

The whistles go wooo


----------



## NJmike PE

The whistles go wooo


----------



## NJmike PE

The whistles go wooo


----------



## NJmike PE

The whistles go wooo


----------



## NJmike PE

They should have left Matt at the zoo today


----------



## NJmike PE

They should have left Matt at the zoo today


----------



## NJmike PE

They should have left Matt at the zoo today


----------



## NJmike PE

They should have left Matt at the zoo today


----------



## NJmike PE

They should have left Matt at the zoo today


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT THE SPAM HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!?!


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT THE SPAM HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!?!


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT THE SPAM HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!?!


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT THE SPAM HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!?!


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT THE SPAM HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!?!


----------



## NJmike PE

Corporate accounts, Nina speaking


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT THE SPAM HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!?!


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT THE SPAM HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!?!


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT THE SPAM HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!?!


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT THE SPAM HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!?!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT THE SPAM HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!?!


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT THE SPAM HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!?!


----------



## NJmike PE

Watch out for the corn hole


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT THE SPAM HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!?!


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT THE SPAM HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!?!


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT THE SPAM HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!?!


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT THE SPAM HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!?!


----------



## knight1fox3

WHAT THE SPAM HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!?!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Snipe


----------



## NJmike PE

App is lagging


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more cow bell


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Your spam here


----------



## NJmike PE

Your spam here


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Still waiting for those Jell-O shots smott


QFT!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

Hi


----------



## engineergurl

Home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash truck but it started raining


----------



## engineergurl

Back to unreliable internet


----------



## engineergurl

As opposed to a slow @$$ computer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must grill burgers, but it started raining


----------



## engineergurl

Stopped and got some alavert-d


----------



## engineergurl

Works almost as good as the zyrtec


----------



## engineergurl

Got a roll of paper towels


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It stopped raining


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash truck


----------



## engineergurl

I don't get fed holidays off


----------



## engineergurl

Hubby just realized this


----------



## engineergurl

Apparently the surprise camping trip was going to be in may


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Spam protection?


----------



## engineergurl

Automatic response to?


----------



## engineergurl

What words pop up in auto fill


----------



## engineergurl

This message and then we will be able to do it was a lot more information contained in the first time


----------



## engineergurl

You're not sure if we can get the intended solely for your time and then I have to do not sure if we will have to be able and


----------



## akwooly

what's for dinner on the east coast?


----------



## akwooly

what's for dinner on the east coast?


----------



## engineergurl

Our news guy just sang dunt dunt dummmmm


----------



## akwooly

what's for dinner on the east coast?


----------



## engineergurl

Beer chickicken and veggies


----------



## engineergurl

News is on


----------



## engineergurl

Americans killed in Afghanistan


----------



## engineergurl

Sad


----------



## engineergurl

Not sure why someone would kill a volunteer doctor


----------



## engineergurl

And now let's talk about Russia


----------



## engineergurl

Loop... measles in new York and 12 other states


----------



## engineergurl

Rancher controversy


----------



## engineergurl

Forest fires


----------



## engineergurl

Possible regulations on e cigs


----------



## engineergurl

Some kid gave the first lady her dads resume


----------



## engineergurl

Lady crying on the tv


----------



## engineergurl

Pine tar in baseball


----------



## engineergurl

Spam during commercials


----------



## engineergurl

Cheaters never win


----------



## engineergurl

Bikes need to be careful... road got milled today and its all gravel


----------



## engineergurl

We need to buy some meat


----------



## engineergurl

All we have is chicken


----------



## engineergurl

Still annoyed about the hotel


----------



## engineergurl

McDonald in cargo pants


----------



## engineergurl

Flea meds to the dogs


----------



## engineergurl

Beer


----------



## engineergurl

Defy gravity


----------



## engineergurl

Argued with someone over GMO foods today


----------



## engineergurl

Then later they said something about spraying their patio with round up for weeds


----------



## engineergurl

Smh


----------



## engineergurl

America strong hug giving at hospital


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Had to switch networks


----------



## engineergurl

Hot spot lost it


----------



## engineergurl

Coconut cookie


----------



## engineergurl

Dogs are staring at husband while he eats them


----------



## engineergurl

Grrrr... does don't get people food!


----------



## engineergurl

Dogs don't


----------



## engineergurl

Apparently there are two sets of rules going on here


----------



## engineergurl

Wheel is on


----------



## engineergurl

TV title


----------



## engineergurl

CSI something


----------



## engineergurl

Three n's


----------



## engineergurl

Duh


----------



## engineergurl

CSI: crime scene investigation


----------



## engineergurl

I am the model of a modern major general


----------



## engineergurl

Pizza


----------



## engineergurl

Burgers


----------



## engineergurl

Pumpkin pie


----------



## engineergurl

Wow


----------



## engineergurl

Like really?


----------



## engineergurl

Seriously


----------



## engineergurl

Bet that was a bitter pill to swallow


----------



## engineergurl

Can't get a post count on phone


----------



## engineergurl

Packing waterproof sunscreen


----------



## engineergurl

Cat is trying to open the screen door but it is locked


----------



## engineergurl

Don't tell the dog, she can unlock it and then open it and let everybody else outside


----------



## engineergurl

Will I finish a page of randomness alone?


----------



## engineergurl

I don't know


----------



## engineergurl

Husband thinks this is hilarious


----------



## engineergurl

Talking to myself


----------



## engineergurl

As ususl


----------



## engineergurl

Typo


----------



## engineergurl

If I hold my hand up the sun makes it look orange


----------



## engineergurl

Supposed to rain tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

Swim ware is on sale at kmart


----------



## engineergurl

Need to get the pool shocked


----------



## engineergurl

I was going to enter a sweepstakes


----------



## engineergurl

People


----------



## engineergurl

R s t l n e c m p a


----------



## engineergurl

Qualified applicants


----------



## akwooly

in for a quick hello


----------



## engineergurl

She didn't get it!!!


----------



## engineergurl

You stole my top


----------



## akwooly

gotta finish this decisional doc


----------



## engineergurl

I think I posted an entire page since you were last here


----------



## akwooly

whoa, i did.


----------



## akwooly

like a boss, you did the work and i get the top.


----------



## engineergurl

Waiting for my game show to come on


----------



## akwooly

ok, eg the floor is yours. until i go to print this doc.


----------



## engineergurl

Boooo


----------



## engineergurl

Ymca


----------



## engineergurl

Jeopardy is on


----------



## engineergurl

Posts will slow down


----------



## engineergurl

Takes more thinking then wheel


----------



## engineergurl

I like trivia and puzzles


----------



## engineergurl

We need a better way to keep score


----------



## engineergurl

But I am winning


----------



## engineergurl

Movie category like a boss


----------



## engineergurl

Stink at the "women who wrote..."


----------



## engineergurl

Commercial post


----------



## engineergurl

Doesn't matter how you do in the first round


----------



## engineergurl

Double jeopardy is where its at


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Washed truck in the rain


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Washed truck in the rain


----------



## engineergurl

Vt and I used to try to stump each other with trivia via email


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Washed truck in the rain


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Washed truck in the rain


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Washed truck in the rain


----------



## engineergurl

Also the most disgusting food


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Washed truck in the rain


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Washed truck in the rain


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Washed truck in the rain


----------



## engineergurl

Geophysicist


----------



## engineergurl

What post we on?


----------



## engineergurl

Might have to turn on the pc


----------



## engineergurl

Easy questions


----------



## engineergurl

Lmao


----------



## engineergurl

What is getting shot in the face.... by Dick Cheney? Was an accepted answer


----------



## engineergurl

I just said Cheney shot that dude so I don't get points


----------



## engineergurl

It wasn't in the form of a question


----------



## engineergurl

It wasn't in the form of a question


----------



## engineergurl

Hubby does better on the TV categories


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> what's for dinner on the east coast?


4th night of Easter leftovers


----------



## engineergurl

daily double


----------



## engineergurl

I am not doing well in the Singapore category


----------



## engineergurl

They can't catch this lady in final if she wagers less then $799


----------



## engineergurl

Commercial post


----------



## engineergurl

Gonna get the next McGregor book when jeopardy goes off


----------



## akwooly

this doc is too intense. will have to wait till morning to finish when i can concentrate more


----------



## engineergurl

Brain going too fast


----------



## engineergurl

Dog barking at doorbell on tv


----------



## engineergurl

Top ha ha


----------



## akwooly

microwaved popcorn should not be allowed in office


----------



## engineergurl

Internet zonkging again


----------



## engineergurl

I have worked places it wasnt


----------



## akwooly

they probably say the same about my tunafish


----------



## engineergurl

Who is Howard carter?


----------



## engineergurl

Lady won again


----------



## engineergurl

Okay gotta wind it down another 4 am morning tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

Rex barks at dogs on tv


----------



## akwooly

my puppy has been waking me up at 5. consistently. my alarm goes off at 5:30.


----------



## akwooly

cant she wait 30 mins


----------



## akwooly

who is howard carter?


----------



## akwooly

seriously


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck is apparently a cpo


----------



## akwooly

can't tell his rating though


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> shipwreck


I don't have a bird??


----------



## akwooly

i would assume SO


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> shipwreck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a bird??
Click to expand...

you need to get one


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> shipwreck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a bird??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need to get one
Click to expand...

you aren't the true shipwreck then


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> shipwreck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a bird??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need to get one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you aren't the true shipwreck then
Click to expand...

and you cant eat in the goat locker


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam, off to find the need to scream thread!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

My sister has a bird and I babysit sometimes.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## engineergurl

Time to go to sleepy sleep


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> Time to go to sleepy sleep


what? it's only 430!!!


----------



## engineergurl

I now know why telemarketers have been calling all day... hubby was doing some research about refinancing I guess


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to go to sleepy sleep
> 
> 
> 
> what? it's only 430!!!
Click to expand...

20:33


----------



## engineergurl

Have to wind the mind down with 30 to 40 min of mindless reading


----------



## engineergurl

So maybe be asleep around 21:30


----------



## engineergurl

Gives me 6.5 potential hours of sleep


----------



## engineergurl

If I can sleep through the night


----------



## engineergurl

Which is unusual for me... usually wake up a few times


----------



## engineergurl

OK really


----------



## engineergurl

I always got to be Scarlet cause I was the only girl that watched the show


----------



## NJmike PE

Snioe


----------



## engineergurl

Okay really... going to download my book


----------



## NJmike PE

Snipe


----------



## NJmike PE

Snipe

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

Ooooo wait I just hot a new word of thE day


----------



## engineergurl

Cravateer


----------



## engineergurl

Okay really mike post count?


----------



## engineergurl

Ahh never mind


----------



## engineergurl

EG out


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> Okay really mike post count?


What's the problem?


----------



## blybrook PE

Snipe hunting


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post pad


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Posted


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## blybrook PE

Who do u think? Pretty close race between Matt &amp; NJM


----------



## akwooly

#winning


----------



## akwooly

#winning


----------



## akwooly

#winning


----------



## akwooly

#winning


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

#winning


----------



## akwooly

Need a bigger boat


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming while drinking beer and eating pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm done with pie. Just spamming with a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm done with pie. Just spamming with a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm done with pie. Just spamming with a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm done with pie. Just spamming with a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm done with pie. Just spamming with a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm done with pie. Just spamming with a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm done with pie. Just spamming with a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm done with pie. Just spamming with a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm done with pie. Just spamming with a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm done with pie. Just spamming with a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm done with pie. Just spamming with a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm done with pie. Just spamming with a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm done with pie. Just spamming with a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm done with pie. Just spamming with a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm done with pie. Just spamming with a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm done with pie. Just spamming with a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm done with pie. Just spamming with a beer.


----------



## frazil

More pie?? Where are all these pies coming from?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm done with pie. Just spamming with a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> More pie?? Where are all these pies coming from?


school fund raiser. We bought a couple and they are huge.


----------



## Master slacker

Hi


----------



## Master slacker

Drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

We still have 1/4 of one left.


----------



## Master slacker

Lotsmargaritas


----------



## frazil

I should go to sleep


----------



## Master slacker

Ues


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> Drunk


not surprised.


----------



## Master slacker

Glass beverage godo


----------



## frazil

I'm tired


----------



## matt267 PE

Sleep is good. I'll be there soon.


----------



## Master slacker

Why you not surprised ?


----------



## matt267 PE

Sleep is good.


----------



## Master slacker

I'm awesomep


----------



## Master slacker

Sleep isgiixs


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> Why you not surprised ?


Aren't you always drunk.

j/k


----------



## Master slacker

Good


----------



## matt267 PE

Sleep is good.


----------



## Master slacker

I sish


----------



## matt267 PE

Sleep is good.


----------



## Master slacker

Wish


----------



## matt267 PE

Sleep is good.


----------



## Master slacker

Lalalalakfjffjfkf


----------



## matt267 PE

Sleep is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is good too.


----------



## Master slacker

Want more maegaritas


----------



## matt267 PE

Sleep is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sleep is good.


----------



## Master slacker

That we're goodp


----------



## matt267 PE

Sleep is good.


----------



## Master slacker

Eep


----------



## matt267 PE

Sleep is good.


----------



## Master slacker

Sleep mother dichler


----------



## matt267 PE

Sleep is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sleep is good.


----------



## Master slacker

What the duck?


----------



## matt267 PE

Sleep is good.


----------



## Master slacker

Shor


----------



## matt267 PE

Sleep is good.


----------



## Master slacker

Shir


----------



## Master slacker

Shot shot!


----------



## Master slacker

Shit!


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, your speech is a little slurred tonight.


----------



## Master slacker

Finally


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, your speech is a little slurred tonight.


----------



## Master slacker

Shot


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, your speech is a little slurred tonight.


----------



## Master slacker

No


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, your speech is a little slurred tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, your speech is a little slurred tonight.


----------



## Master slacker

Shit!


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, your speech is a little slurred tonight.


----------



## Master slacker

Finally


----------



## Master slacker

Yes thank you


----------



## Master slacker

I need a Sri k


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, your speech is a little slurred tonight.


----------



## Master slacker

Drink!0


----------



## Master slacker

Shit


----------



## matt267 PE

MS, your speech is a little slurred tonight.


----------



## Master slacker

Drink


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cold down here


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cold down here


----------



## Master slacker

Matt... You're crazy mab


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cold down here


----------



## Master slacker

Man


----------



## Master slacker

It's warm and muggy here


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> Matt... You're crazy mab


sometimes yes.


----------



## Master slacker

And sometimes yes


----------



## matt267 PE

my man cave is cold.


----------



## Master slacker

Aluudjjdx


----------



## matt267 PE

No work tomorrow though.


----------



## matt267 PE

No work tomorrow though.


----------



## matt267 PE

No work tomorrow though.


----------



## Master slacker

I have no cave


----------



## matt267 PE

No work tomorrow though.


----------



## Master slacker

I AMA man


----------



## matt267 PE

No work tomorrow though.


----------



## Master slacker

No work here


----------



## matt267 PE

No work tomorrow though.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Master slacker

Lalalalaskjddrurf


----------



## matt267 PE

No work tomorrow though.


----------



## Master slacker

Sduducuf


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## Master slacker

A


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey, GE showed up. Welcome.


----------



## Master slacker

A


----------



## Master slacker

s


----------



## Master slacker

Dp


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## matt267 PE

No work until Monday.


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## matt267 PE

No work yesterday either.


----------



## Master slacker

G


----------



## matt267 PE

No work yesterday either.


----------



## matt267 PE

No work yesterday either.


----------



## Master slacker

Penis


----------



## matt267 PE

No work yesterday either.


----------



## matt267 PE

No thank you.


----------



## matt267 PE

No thank you.


----------



## matt267 PE

No thank you.


----------



## matt267 PE

No thank you.


----------



## matt267 PE

No thank you.


----------



## Master slacker

Spssd


----------



## akwooly

Dats some good spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No thank you.


----------



## Master slacker

Sdifj


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## Master slacker

D


----------



## akwooly

Dats some good spam


----------



## Master slacker

Penis


----------



## Master slacker

Sid


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> Dats some good spam


You must have tried the bacon spam...


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## matt267 PE

You must have tried the bacon spam...


----------



## matt267 PE

You must have tried the bacon spam...


----------



## Master slacker

F


----------



## Master slacker

F


----------



## matt267 PE

You must have tried the bacon spam...


----------



## Master slacker

F


----------



## matt267 PE

You must have tried the bacon spam...


----------



## Master slacker

F


----------



## matt267 PE

You must have tried the bacon spam...


----------



## Master slacker

D


----------



## matt267 PE

You must have tried the bacon spam...


----------



## akwooly

Penis mightier


----------



## matt267 PE

You must have tried the bacon spam...


----------



## Master slacker

D


----------



## Master slacker

D


----------



## matt267 PE

You must have tried the bacon spam...


----------



## Master slacker

R


----------



## matt267 PE

You must have tried the bacon spam...


----------



## akwooly

Penis mightier


----------



## Master slacker

D


----------



## matt267 PE

post spam


----------



## Master slacker

D


----------



## matt267 PE

post spam


----------



## Master slacker

Do


----------



## matt267 PE

post spam


----------



## akwooly

Pen is mightier


----------



## matt267 PE

post spam


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## matt267 PE

post spam


----------



## matt267 PE

post spam


----------



## Master slacker

Zp


----------



## matt267 PE

post spam


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## matt267 PE

post spam


----------



## matt267 PE

post spam


----------



## Master slacker

As


----------



## akwooly

Hickory spam


----------



## Master slacker

Z


----------



## matt267 PE

post spam


----------



## Master slacker

F


----------



## matt267 PE

post spam


----------



## Master slacker

T


----------



## matt267 PE

post spam


----------



## Master slacker

D


----------



## matt267 PE

post spam


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## matt267 PE

post spam


----------



## Master slacker

Z


----------



## matt267 PE

post spam


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## matt267 PE

post spam


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## Master slacker

D


----------



## matt267 PE

post spam


----------



## matt267 PE

post spam


----------



## Master slacker

D


----------



## Master slacker

D


----------



## Master slacker

G


----------



## matt267 PE

moonshine spam?


----------



## Master slacker

H


----------



## Master slacker

H


----------



## matt267 PE

moonshine spam?


----------



## Master slacker

X


----------



## matt267 PE

moonshine spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

moonshine spam?


----------



## Master slacker

X


----------



## Master slacker

N


----------



## matt267 PE

moonshine spam?


----------



## Master slacker

J


----------



## matt267 PE

moonshine spam?


----------



## Master slacker

C


----------



## matt267 PE

moonshine spam?


----------



## Master slacker

X


----------



## matt267 PE

moonshine spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

moonshine spam?


----------



## Master slacker

C


----------



## matt267 PE

moonshine spam?


----------



## Master slacker

X


----------



## matt267 PE

moonshine spam?


----------



## Master slacker

Rp


----------



## matt267 PE

moonshine spam?


----------



## Master slacker

D


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

One character


----------



## matt267 PE

moonshine spam?


----------



## Master slacker

A


----------



## Master slacker

Q


----------



## matt267 PE

moonshine spam?


----------



## Master slacker

Sdfr


----------



## matt267 PE

moonshine spam?


----------



## Master slacker

Sdf


----------



## matt267 PE

moonshine spam?


----------



## Master slacker

Xf


----------



## matt267 PE

moonshine spam?


----------



## Master slacker

Fff


----------



## matt267 PE

moonshine spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

moonshine spam?


----------



## Master slacker

Se


----------



## akwooly

Hickory spam


----------



## matt267 PE

moonshine spam?


----------



## Master slacker

Xx


----------



## Master slacker

Dd


----------



## akwooly

Hickory spam


----------



## Master slacker

Dd


----------



## matt267 PE

spam straight up


----------



## Master slacker

Dxp


----------



## matt267 PE

spam straight up


----------



## Master slacker

Dd


----------



## matt267 PE

spam straight up


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## matt267 PE

spam straight up


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## matt267 PE

spam straight up


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## envirotex

rule breaker


----------



## Master slacker

Y


----------



## matt267 PE

spam straight up


----------



## Master slacker

F


----------



## Master slacker

F


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules


----------



## Master slacker

C


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules


----------



## Master slacker

C


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules


----------



## Master slacker

F


----------



## Master slacker

F


----------



## Master slacker

Dpp


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules


----------



## Master slacker

Op. Itchezp


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules


----------



## Master slacker

Sdf


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## matt267 PE

No bandwidth limits.


----------



## Master slacker

Bed


----------



## matt267 PE

No bandwidth limits.


----------



## Master slacker

Bed


----------



## matt267 PE

No bandwidth limits.


----------



## Master slacker

Bedp


----------



## matt267 PE

No bandwidth limits.


----------



## Master slacker

Bed


----------



## matt267 PE

No bandwidth limits.


----------



## Master slacker

Bed


----------



## matt267 PE

No bandwidth limits.


----------



## Master slacker

Bd


----------



## matt267 PE

No bandwidth limits.


----------



## Master slacker

Bed


----------



## matt267 PE

No bandwidth limits.


----------



## matt267 PE

No bandwidth limits.


----------



## Master slacker

Bed


----------



## matt267 PE

No bandwidth limits.


----------



## Master slacker

Bed


----------



## Master slacker

Bed


----------



## matt267 PE

No bandwidth limits.


----------



## matt267 PE

No bandwidth limits.


----------



## Master slacker

Damn matt


----------



## matt267 PE

just spam


----------



## Master slacker

Go to bed


----------



## Master slacker

Bed


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> Damn matt


I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Master slacker

Go to bed


----------



## matt267 PE

just spam


----------



## Master slacker

Vbwx


----------



## Master slacker

Bed


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> Go to bed


after my beer is done.


----------



## Master slacker

Bed


----------



## Master slacker

Bed


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost there.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost there.


----------



## Master slacker

But I'm done drinking


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost there.


----------



## Master slacker

Bed


----------



## Master slacker

Sleepy


----------



## Master slacker

Aleepy


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> But I'm done drinking


then you go to bed.


----------



## Master slacker

Speepy


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost there.


----------



## Master slacker

Mifht


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost there.


----------



## Master slacker

Mightp


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost there.


----------



## Master slacker

Snhir


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost there.


----------



## Master slacker

Shit


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost there.


----------



## Master slacker

Might


----------



## Master slacker

Bed


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost there.


----------



## Master slacker

Bed


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost there.


----------



## Master slacker

Bed


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost there.


----------



## Master slacker

Bed


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost there.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost there.


----------



## Master slacker

Bdd


----------



## Master slacker

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost there.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost there.


----------



## Master slacker

I'm gone


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost there.


----------



## Master slacker

Bedtimep


----------



## Master slacker

By bye


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> I'm gone


good night.


----------



## Master slacker

Good night


----------



## matt267 PE

bye bye


----------



## Master slacker

Happy spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost there too


----------



## Master slacker

Been fun


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost there too


----------



## Master slacker

Peace out


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> Been fun


always is


----------



## Master slacker

Fo realz


----------



## matt267 PE

see ya


----------



## Master slacker

Peace out


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost there too


----------



## Master slacker

Adiass


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost there too


----------



## Master slacker

So long


----------



## Master slacker

Farewell


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done


----------



## Master slacker

Alcjdjdzang wants wer


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done


----------



## Master slacker

Goodbye


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done


----------



## Master slacker

Night notht


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done


----------



## Master slacker

Peace outp


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done


----------



## Master slacker

Last post


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done


----------



## Master slacker

Peace out yo


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> Last post


lies


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done

I'm almost done too.


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done

I'm almost done too.


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done

I'm almost done too.


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done

I'm almost done too.


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done

I'm almost done too.


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done

I'm almost done too.


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done

I'm almost done too.


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done

I'm almost done too.


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done

I'm almost done too.


----------



## matt267 PE

beer is done

I'm almost done too.


----------



## matt267 PE

shutting down


----------



## matt267 PE

shutting down


----------



## matt267 PE

OK, I'm done.

See you at 0530 hr.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Just a few tonight...Houston bound in am


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Later


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Getting up to leave at 6:30


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Beer...and deer (sausage)


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam sausage


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Heading towards 30k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Exhausted...rough week


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

The PM had is worse...feel bad about that


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Need....sleep


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sleep


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Not done yet


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Boiling crawfish this weekend


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Will have to throw some spam in


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Also have a faucet to fix


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where the peeps at?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Really need sleep


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Dreams of spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I need a vacation..really do


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Kids still up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for bed


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

574 pages


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Posting


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

For the post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Night folks


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

That's all


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Swimming....just keep swimming


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And I'm out


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I wish I was going fishing tomorrow...

Or cruising on my 2 wheeler...


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

By the way, I made it to the second page for post count...

I feel like I have arrived!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Getting time for bed...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Night night!


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Goodnight moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

Good night moon


----------



## akwooly

29k good night Springfield!


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn. 29k too. You guys are animals


----------



## engineergurl

Morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Word. So what was your prob with my post count?


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5K ?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's on today's schedule?


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe work in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

what's is happening on eb.com?


----------



## matt267 PE

View New Content


----------



## matt267 PE

View New Content


----------



## matt267 PE

View New Content


----------



## matt267 PE

View New Content


----------



## matt267 PE

View New Content


----------



## matt267 PE

View New Content


----------



## matt267 PE

View New Content


----------



## matt267 PE

View New Content


----------



## matt267 PE

View New Content


----------



## matt267 PE

View New Content


----------



## matt267 PE

View New Content


----------



## matt267 PE

View New Content


----------



## matt267 PE

View New Content


----------



## matt267 PE

View New Content


----------



## matt267 PE

View New Content


----------



## matt267 PE

View New Content


----------



## matt267 PE

View New Content


----------



## matt267 PE

View New Content


----------



## matt267 PE

View New Content


----------



## matt267 PE

View New Content

:bananalama:


----------



## frazil

Good morning post!


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Site has been reorged a bit


----------



## matt267 PE

Site has been reorged a bit


----------



## matt267 PE

Site has been reorged a bit


----------



## matt267 PE

Site has been reorged a bit


----------



## matt267 PE

Site has been reorged a bit


----------



## matt267 PE

Site has been reorged a bit


----------



## matt267 PE

Girls rule and boys drool

-Daughter


----------



## matt267 PE

Girls rule and boys drool

-Daughter


----------



## matt267 PE

Girls rule and boys drool

-Daughter


----------



## matt267 PE

Girls rule and boys drool

-Daughter


----------



## matt267 PE

Girls rule and boys drool

-Daughter


----------



## matt267 PE

Girls rule and boys drool

-Daughter


----------



## matt267 PE

Girls rule and boys drool

-Daughter


----------



## matt267 PE

Girls rule and boys drool

-Daughter


----------



## matt267 PE

Girls rule and boys drool

-Daughter


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I hope you've got some Jell-O shots for us today


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## Weavs33

30k today?


----------



## NJmike PE

Weavs33 is bringing it today


----------



## Weavs33

30k today? :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

The force is strong with this one


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> Need a bigger boat


How big is your boat


----------



## Weavs33

all that hard work and my top got sniped, haha


----------



## matt267 PE

Should go to 31.5k today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Should go to 31.5k today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Should go to 31.5k today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Should go to 31.5k today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Should go to 31.5k today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Should go to 31.5k today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Should go to 31.5k today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Should go to 31.5k today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Should go to 31.5k today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Should go to 31.5k today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Should go to 31.5k today.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I'm going fishing today


----------



## matt267 PE

Should go to 31.5k today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Should go to 31.5k today.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I'm going fishing today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I'm going fishing today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I'm going fishing today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I'm going fishing today


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I'm going fishing today


Have fun


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I'm going fishing today


----------



## matt267 PE

Should go to 31.5k today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Should go to 31.5k today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Should go to 31.5k today.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going fishing today
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun
Click to expand...

Hop In


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I'm going fishing today


----------



## matt267 PE

SW, are you going out on your boat?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I'm going fishing today


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing nothing


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing nothing


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing nothing


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

In the Gulf south of TAllahassee fl. A place called Carrabelle.


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing nothing


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I'm going fishing today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I'm going fishing today


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> In the Gulf south of TAllahassee fl. A place called Carrabelle.


Nice. The water is still a bit cold here in NE for boating. We're getting closer though


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing nothing


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing nothing


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing nothing


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing nothing


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing nothing


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing nothing


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing nothing


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing nothing


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing nothing


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing nothing


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I'm going fishing today


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing nothing


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing nothing but getting sniped


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You bottom


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Doing nothing


Because your a state employee in the tree hugging dept


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have a chainsaw


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have a chainsaw


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have a chainsaw


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing nothing
> 
> 
> 
> Because your a state employee in the tree hugging dept
Click to expand...

That, and I'm home today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing nothing
> 
> 
> 
> Because your a state employee in the tree hugging dept
Click to expand...

Want to borrow my chainsaw


----------



## matt267 PE

That, and I'm home today


----------



## matt267 PE

That, and I'm home today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have a chainsaw


----------



## matt267 PE

That, and I'm home today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have a chainsaw


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have a chainsaw


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing nothing
> 
> 
> 
> Because your a state employee in the tree hugging dept
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Want to borrow my chainsaw
Click to expand...

I Dig your style


----------



## matt267 PE

Yesterday was Friday. Wait, Tuesday was Friday.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hardee's biscuits should be delivered at 8


----------



## NJmike PE

EG doesn't like my post count


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hardee's biscuits should be delivered at 8


----------



## Weavs33

should have taken today off


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hardee's biscuits should be delivered at 8


----------



## Weavs33

should have taken today off


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hardee's biscuits should be delivered at 8


----------



## Weavs33

should have taken today off


----------



## Weavs33

should have taken today off


----------



## Weavs33

should have taken today off


----------



## Weavs33

should have taken today off


----------



## Weavs33

should have taken today off


----------



## Weavs33

should have taken today off


----------



## matt267 PE

Better not bring that chainsaw into a Watland. People get really upset around the office.


----------



## Weavs33

should have taken today off


----------



## Weavs33

should have taken today off


----------



## matt267 PE

Better not bring that chainsaw into a Watland. People get really upset around the office.


----------



## Weavs33

should have taken today off


----------



## matt267 PE

Better not bring that chainsaw into a Watland. People get really upset around the office.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> EG doesn't like my post count


She likes you


----------



## Weavs33

need to get revisions to DEP though :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Better not bring that chainsaw into a Watland. People get really upset around the office.


----------



## Weavs33

need to get revisions to DEP though


----------



## Weavs33

need to get revisions to DEP though


----------



## matt267 PE

Better not bring that chainsaw into a Watland. People get really upset around the office.


----------



## Weavs33

need to get revisions to DEP though


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hardee's biscuits should be delivered at 8


----------



## Weavs33

need to get revisions to DEP though


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hardee's biscuits should be delivered at 8


----------



## Weavs33

need to get revisions to DEP though


----------



## Weavs33

need to get revisions to DEP though


----------



## matt267 PE

Better not bring that chainsaw into a Watland. People get really upset around the office.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hardee's biscuits should be delivered at 8


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hardee's biscuits should be delivered at 8


----------



## Weavs33

need to get revisions to DEP though


----------



## Weavs33

need to get revisions to DEP though


----------



## Weavs33

need to get revisions to DEP though


----------



## Weavs33

need to get revisions to DEP though


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hardee's biscuits should be delivered at 8


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who wants a biscuit??


----------



## matt267 PE

You'll need a permit for that


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who wants a biscuit??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who wants a biscuit??


----------



## matt267 PE

You'll need a permit for that


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who wants a biscuit??


----------



## matt267 PE

You'll need a permit for that


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Biscuit permit


----------



## matt267 PE

You'll need a permit for that


----------



## matt267 PE

You'll need a permit for that


----------



## matt267 PE

You'll need a permit for that


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## Weavs33

gotta clear wetlands for a pipeline


----------



## Weavs33

gotta clear wetlands for a pipeline


----------



## Weavs33

gotta clear wetlands for a pipeline


----------



## Weavs33

gotta get the gas flowing


----------



## Weavs33

gotta get the gas flowing


----------



## Weavs33

gotta get the gas flowing


----------



## Weavs33

gotta get the gas flowing


----------



## Weavs33

should prolly work on those revisions


----------



## Weavs33

glad I have a designer under me (here you go, I need this stuff by 3, thanks)


----------



## Weavs33

sure client, we can get that done today, anything for you client


----------



## Weavs33

blah blah blah


----------



## Weavs33

sniper?


----------



## Weavs33

sniper?


----------



## Weavs33

sniper?


----------



## Weavs33

top :bananalama:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> How much for biscuit permit?


If you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## Weavs33

biscuits and gravy


----------



## matt267 PE

If you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## Weavs33

biscuits and gravy


----------



## matt267 PE

If you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## Weavs33

biscuits and gravy


----------



## matt267 PE

If you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## Weavs33

biscuits and gravy


----------



## matt267 PE

If you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## Weavs33

biscuits and gravy


----------



## Weavs33

biscuits and gravy


----------



## Weavs33

biscuits and gravy


----------



## Weavs33

biscuits and gravy


----------



## Weavs33

biscuits and gravy


----------



## Weavs33

biscuits and gravy


----------



## Weavs33

biscuits and gravy


----------



## Weavs33

biscuits and gravy


----------



## matt267 PE

Weavs33 said:


> biscuits and gravy


Is that like pie and beer. If it is, I'm good with that.


----------



## matt267 PE

If you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## Weavs33

pie and beer


----------



## Weavs33

pie and beer


----------



## matt267 PE

If you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## Weavs33

pie and beer


----------



## Weavs33

pie and beer


----------



## Weavs33

pie and beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Weavs33 said:


> pie and beer


FTW


----------



## Weavs33

pie and beer


----------



## Weavs33

pie and beer


----------



## matt267 PE

If you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## Weavs33

pie and beer


----------



## matt267 PE

If you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## Weavs33

pie and beer


----------



## matt267 PE

If you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## matt267 PE

If you have to ask, you can't afford it


----------



## Weavs33

heading to the great state (lol) of New Jersey this weekend


----------



## Weavs33

heading to the great state (lol) of New Jersey this weekend


----------



## Weavs33

heading to the great state (lol) of New Jersey this weekend


----------



## Weavs33

heading to the great state (lol) of New Jersey this weekend


----------



## Weavs33

heading to the great state (lol) of New Jersey this weekend


----------



## Weavs33

heading to the great state (lol) of New Jersey this weekend


----------



## Weavs33

heading to the great state (lol) of New Jersey this weekend


----------



## Weavs33

heading to the great state (lol) of New Jersey this weekend


----------



## Weavs33

heading to the great state (lol) of New Jersey this weekend


----------



## Weavs33

heading to the great state (lol) of New Jersey this weekend


----------



## Weavs33

heading to the great state (lol) of New Jersey this weekend


----------



## Weavs33

heading to the great state (lol) of New Jersey this weekend


----------



## matt267 PE

Weavs33 said:


> heading to the great state (lol) of New Jersey this weekend


Bring a respirator.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bring a respirator with a charcoal filter.


----------



## Weavs33

matt267 said:


> Weavs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> heading to the great state (lol) of New Jersey this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Bring a respirator.
Click to expand...

Ohh I know, worked there for 2 years out of college


----------



## matt267 PE

Bring a respirator with a charcoal filter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bring a respirator with a charcoal filter.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ needs better air quality regulators.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How much for biscuit permit?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Who's winning


EG


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## matt267 PE

we're all winners. remember?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How


----------



## matt267 PE

we're all winners. remember?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Oh


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> How


don't know but I'm not going to argue with her.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We all get blue ribbons


----------



## Weavs33

i just want to get to 1k posts


----------



## Weavs33

i just want to get to 1k posts


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We all get blue ribbons


----------



## Weavs33

i just want to get to 1k posts


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We all get blue ribbons


----------



## Weavs33

i just want to get to 1k posts


----------



## Weavs33

i just want to get to 1k posts


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We all get blue ribbons


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike and I have the most posts. Not sure who has the most at this point though.


----------



## Weavs33

i just want to get to 1k posts


----------



## Weavs33

i just want to get to 1k posts


----------



## Weavs33

i just want to get to 1k posts


----------



## Weavs33

i just want to get to 1k posts


----------



## Weavs33

i just want to get to 1k posts


----------



## Weavs33

i just want to get to 1k posts


----------



## Weavs33

i just want to get to 1k posts


----------



## Weavs33

i just want to get to 1k posts


----------



## Weavs33

i just want to get to 1k posts


----------



## matt267 PE

we're all winners. remember?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We all get blue ribbons


----------



## matt267 PE

it's puzzle time.


----------



## matt267 PE

it's puzzle time.


----------



## matt267 PE

it's puzzle time.


----------



## matt267 PE

it's puzzle time.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We all get blue ribbons


----------



## matt267 PE

it's puzzle time.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We all get blue ribbons


----------



## matt267 PE

it's puzzle time.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## matt267 PE

it's puzzle time.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## matt267 PE

it's puzzle time.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## matt267 PE

it's puzzle time.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## matt267 PE

it's puzzle time.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## matt267 PE

it's puzzle time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If you aren't spamming you're shamming. Don't be a hoser, be a spam thread closer.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## matt267 PE

it's puzzle time.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## NJmike PE

Weavs33 said:


> heading to the great state (lol) of New Jersey this weekend


nothing great about the state of NJ


----------



## Weavs33

went to buy a bottle of vodka for the weekend..... walked out with Kettle One...... Jack Daniels Tennessee Fire..... and Rumchata... ooops


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJ needs better air quality regulators.


NJ needs to sink into the Atlantic


----------



## Weavs33

Weavs33 said:


> went to buy a bottle of vodka for the weekend..... walked out with Kettle One...... Jack Daniels Tennessee Fire..... and Rumchata... ooops


party in the Dirty Jerz this weekend


----------



## Weavs33

my buddy turns 30, big party


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> We all get *Pabst* blue ribbons


^fixt


----------



## engineergurl

If I devote 5 min of time every hour to spam, I could probably spam a lot


----------



## Weavs33

EG post count? I feel like i got a good but in this morning


----------



## Weavs33

spamalot camalot


----------



## engineergurl

I know I made chicken and veggies for dinner last night but I don't remember if I ate them


----------



## Weavs33

when do we start faking out the results threads?


----------



## Weavs33

too soon?


----------



## Weavs33

PA results!!!


----------



## engineergurl

matt267

8147

NJmike PE

6175

Lumber Jim

2658

Golden Eagle

2084

engineergurl

1775

Ship Wreck PE

1230

ramnares

1123

frazil

1110

Master slacker

1084

knight1fox3

801

akwooly

785

Sapper

507

SMott

363

Ble_PE

316

Weavs33

295

maryannette

236

blybrook PE

230

csb

199

MetsFan

119

envirotex

83

FLBuff PE

64

Flyer_PE

59

bosco115

28

Dark Knight

21

TehMightyEngineer

15

Supe

14

Krakosky

13

Road Guy

9

Dexman PE

9

YMZ PE

7

PE2B

5

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

ATL Derek

1

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

testee

1


----------



## engineergurl

my stomach hurts this morning but if I didn't eat dinner that would make sense


----------



## engineergurl

I wonder what the vending machine has


----------



## engineergurl

of if the sugar shack has any maple bacon donuts


----------



## engineergurl

or whopper donuts (chocolate frosting with crushed whoppers on top)


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 8147 NJmike PE 6175 Lumber Jim 2658 Golden Eagle 2084 engineergurl 1775 Ship Wreck PE 1230 ramnares 1123 frazil 1110 Master slacker 1084 knight1fox3 801 akwooly 785 Sapper 507 SMott 363 Ble_PE 316 Weavs33 295 maryannette 236 blybrook PE 230 csb 199 MetsFan 119 envirotex 83 FLBuff PE 64 Flyer_PE 59 bosco115 28 Dark Knight 21 TehMightyEngineer 15 Supe 14 Krakosky 13 Road Guy 9 Dexman PE 9 YMZ PE 7 PE2B 5 cement 1 snickerd3 1 Iheartyou 1 ATL Derek 1 roadwreck 1 cdcengineer 1 NakedOrangie 1 PeeWee 1 testee 1


matt ever figure out how to produce this?


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## Sapper PE LS

Wanna see people go through withdrawal symptoms?

*Sapper closes the spam thread* - weeping and gnashing of teeth ensues.


----------



## engineergurl

what a typical box of donuts from the sugar shack looks like


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I won't do it though. I really want to see it get to 100k. I'm actually thinking about retiring the 10k's after this one.


----------



## engineergurl

the top right corner is like the girl scout cookie


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Mainly because I don't think we can ever really beat this one again, and I really don't want to try to either.


----------



## engineergurl

looks like there is a butter finger one in there


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> Okay really mike post count?


So why you hating on my post count EG?


----------



## engineergurl

maple bacon in the bottom left corner


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This thing is a monster and I'm willing to see it through till completion.


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay really mike post count?
> 
> 
> 
> So why you hating on my post count EG?
Click to expand...



I wasn't, I was on my phone and couldn't get it to pull up and wanted you to do it


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But then we've got to come up with a better post-exam time waster for next time around.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Wanna see people go through withdrawal symptoms?
> 
> *Sapper closes the spam thread* - weeping and gnashing of teeth ensues.


well that wouldn't be too fun


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Is anybody listening to me? Hello? Hello?


----------



## engineergurl

you ever been to the sugar shack Sapper?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh thanks Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay really mike post count?
> 
> 
> 
> So why you hating on my post count EG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't, I was on my phone and couldn't get it to pull up and wanted you to do it
Click to expand...

oh, same here at home. I spam from my phone at home


----------



## engineergurl

yes, you won't close the thread because you want to see it to completion but this will probably be the last one cause we can't or won't be able to top it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Is anybody listening to me? Hello? Hello?


Bueller?... Bueller?... Bueller?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

EG, there are so many lurid comments I could make about that, but, ummm, no, I don't think so, where is it?


----------



## engineergurl

but in the meantime we all need to come up with a new game to waste time while waiting for the results


----------



## Weavs33

yikes, only 295, it feels like so much more


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> EG, there are so many lurid comments I could make about that, but, ummm, no, I don't think so, where is it?




N Lombardy and Leigh across from the maggie walker school


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, thanks for reinforcing that I'm not speaking to a wall.


----------



## Weavs33

ugh, i actually have to do work again today, what is this


----------



## Weavs33

so nice out


----------



## Weavs33

just want to stare out the window


----------



## engineergurl

I get to smell the donuts every single morning


----------



## Weavs33

squirrel!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Okay, thanks for reinforcing that I'm not speaking to a wall.


:brickwall:


----------



## Weavs33

suns out guns out


----------



## Weavs33

oh wait, i dont have guns


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No, if I'm in that area I just go down Broad Street a little further and hit up Krispy Kreme. But truth be told, its probably because I never knew Sugar Shack existed. Now I am wanting to go find it when I'm there in June.


----------



## engineergurl

it's like that sweet smell of bread baking


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> No, if I'm in that area I just go down Broad Street a little further and hit up Krispy Kreme. But truth be told, its probably because I never knew Sugar Shack existed. Now I am wanting to go find it when I'm there in June.




sugar shack makes the same kind of donuts as krispy kreme but puts all sorts of crazy toppings on them.... totally worth the effort to go... especially if they have an apple fritter that day


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't like working for other people. I want to open my own business. Anybody got some engineering they need me to do?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I can engineer up a fine spam thread.


----------



## engineergurl

I think I posted a pic of the apple fritters from there before... as big as my head


----------



## Sapper PE LS

So, EG, where'd you get the I love bacon pants?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My coworker (the like one time he logged onto this website) commented about your av. It's like the only thing he's commented on.


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Anybody got some engineering they need me to do?




is that what kids these days are calling it?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm ready to go home. It's too nice to be working.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ah, who'm I kidding, ain't no work getting done here anyway.


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammer


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> So, EG, where'd you get the I love bacon pants?




I think zazzle


----------



## engineergurl

computer locking up again, did kf sign on?


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> I don't like working for other people. I want to open my own business. Anybody got some engineering they need me to do?


I'd come work for you Sap


----------



## engineergurl

I think you can order thongs made up with the slogan off of cafepress you can get anything there


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## engineergurl

my blotter calendar on my desk looks like I'm back in engineering with all the post counts I've been jotting down for this thread


----------



## frazil

Sapper said:


> But then we've got to come up with a better post-exam time waster for next time around.


The beauty of the 10ks after the exam is that your brain is fried, you have no interest in being clever, working out puzzles, you can't focus on anything because you're nervously waiting for results - and spamming like mad makes you feel productive and doesn't require a lot of effort, plus there's some getting to know the members of this board going on. It would be hard to find a good replacement.


----------



## engineergurl

of course for the thongs it says I love bacon on the front, not the back


----------



## engineergurl

please refrain from removing your clothing on the production floor


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> I think you can order thongs made up with the slogan off of cafepress you can get anything there


I like thongs


----------



## NJmike PE

Maybe I'll aim for 16k today


----------



## NJmike PE

It's doable


----------



## NJmike PE

My child arrived just the other day
He came to the world in the usual way
But there were planes to catch and bills to pay
He learned to walk while I was away
And he was talkin' 'fore I knew it, and as he grew
He'd say "I'm gonna be like you, Dad
You know I'm gonna be like you"


----------



## NJmike PE

My child arrived just the other day
He came to the world in the usual way
But there were planes to catch and bills to pay
He learned to walk while I was away
And he was talkin' 'fore I knew it, and as he grew
He'd say "I'm gonna be like you, Dad
You know I'm gonna be like you"


----------



## Sapper PE LS

There really are two camps, those who spam and those who judge spammers. Don't be judgey, just spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

My son turned ten just the other day
He said, "Thanks for the ball, Dad, come on let's play
can you teach me to throw", I said "Not today
I got a lot to do", he said, "That's ok
And he walked away but his smile never dimmed
And said, "I'm gonna be like him, yeah
You know I'm gonna be like him"


----------



## NJmike PE

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little boy blue and the man on the moon
When you comin' home, Dad
I don't know when, but we'll get together then
You know we'll have a good time then


----------



## NJmike PE

Well, he came from college just the other day
So much like a man I just had to say
"Son, I'm proud of you, can you sit for a while"
He shook his head and said with a smile
"What I'd really like, Dad, is to borrow the car keys
See you later, can I have them please"


----------



## NJmike PE

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little boy blue and the man on the moon
When you comin' home son
I don't know when, but we'll get together then, Dad
You know we'll have a good time then


----------



## NJmike PE

I've long since retired, my son's moved away
I called him up just the other day
I said, "I'd like to see you if you don't mind"
He said, "I'd love to, Dad, if I can find the time
You see my new job's a hassle and kids have the flu
But it's sure nice talking to you, Dad
It's been sure nice talking to you"


----------



## NJmike PE

And as I hung up the phone it occurred to me
He'd grown up just like me
My boy was just like me


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And the cats in the cradle and the silver spoon, little boy blue and the man in the moon, when you coming home dad, I don't know when, but we'll get together, then son, you know we'll have a good time then.


----------



## NJmike PE

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little boy blue and the man in the moon
When you comin' home son
I don't know when, but we'll get together then, Dad
We're gonna have a good time then


----------



## Sapper PE LS

damn you're fast NJ


----------



## Weavs33

well now im crying


----------



## NJmike PE

The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
Of the big lake they call Gitche Gumee
The lake, it is said, never gives up her dead
When the skies of November turn gloomy
With a load of iron ore twenty-six thousand tons more
Than the Edmund Fitzgerald weighed empty
That good ship and true was a bone to be chewed
When the gales of November came early


----------



## NJmike PE

The ship was the pride of the American side
Coming back from some mill in Wisconsin
As the big freighters go, it was bigger than most
With a crew and good captain well seasoned
Concluding some terms with a couple of steel firms
When they left fully loaded for Cleveland
Then later that night when the ship's bell rang
Could it be the north wind they'd been feelin'?


----------



## NJmike PE

The wind in the wires made a tattle-tale sound
When the wave broke over the railing
And every man knew, as the captain did too
'Twas the witch of November come stealin'
The dawn came late and the breakfast had to wait
When the gales of November came slashin'
When afternoon came it was freezing rain
In the face of a hurricane west wind


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I really like that song, even though its sad, but its a good reminder that we should all leave work right now and go home so we can spam on the couch while our son's watch cartoons.


----------



## NJmike PE

When suppertime came, the old cook came on deck
Sayin' "Fellas, it's too rough to feed ya"
At seven PM a main hatchway caved in
He said, "Fellas, it's been good to know ya"
The captain wired in he had water comin' in
And the good ship and crew was in peril
And later that night when his lights went out of sight
Came the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald


----------



## NJmike PE

Does anyone know where the love of God goes
When the waves turn the minutes to hours?
The searchers all say they'd have made Whitefish Bay
If they'd put fifteen more miles behind her
They might have split up or they might have capsized
They may have broke deep and took water
And all that remains is the faces and the names
Of the wives and the sons and the daughters


----------



## csb

ALL THEM OTHER GUYS


----------



## NJmike PE

Lake Huron rolls, Superior sings
In the rooms of her ice-water mansion
Old Michigan steams like a young man's dreams
The islands and bays are for sportsmen
And farther below, Lake Ontario
Takes in what Lake Erie can send her
And the iron boats go as the mariners all know
With the gales of November remembered


----------



## NJmike PE

In a musty old hall in Detroit they prayed
In the Maritime Sailors' Cathedral
The church bell chimed 'til it rang twenty-nine times
For each man on the Edmund Fitzgerald
The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
Of the big lake they call Gitche Gumee
Superior, they said, never gives up her dead
When the gales of November come early


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> I really like that song, even though its sad, but its a good reminder that we should all leave work right now and go home so we can spam on the couch while our son's watch cartoons.


YES! That is the main reason I like it so much. I often feel the same disconnect with my own father too


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> damn you're fast NJ


that's what she said


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I spam to spam. That is my reward


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm


----------



## NJmike PE

pretty


----------



## NJmike PE

sure


----------



## NJmike PE

that


----------



## NJmike PE

no one


----------



## NJmike PE

will


----------



## NJmike PE

catch


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

and


----------



## NJmike PE

his


----------



## NJmike PE

total


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

count


----------



## NJmike PE

I want cake


----------



## NJmike PE

CSB needs to bring cake. SMott needs to bring the Jell-O shots. then it's a party


----------



## NJmike PE

coming up for air


----------



## NJmike PE

why am I the only one spamming


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> There really are two camps, those who spam and those who judge spammers. Don't be judgey, just spam.




no judgement... but the single period posts can really confuse you when intoxicated


----------



## NJmike PE

where did _y'all_ go?


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There really are two camps, those who spam and those who judge spammers. Don't be judgey, just spam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no judgement... but the single period posts can really confuse you when intoxicated
Click to expand...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## engineergurl

boss came in and asked me for a brief on my projects


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## NJmike PE

Lumber Jim said:


> I got 2 minutes...


That's all it took me took create each of my kids.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


> boss came in and asked me for a brief on my projects


show him your AV. Aren't those briefs...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> boss came in and asked me for a brief on my projects


did you tell him to come back later because you were busy


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## engineergurl

always fun to give a run down


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> boss came in and asked me for a brief on my projects
> 
> 
> 
> did you tell him to come back later because you were busy
Click to expand...



I've honestly done exactly this in this very thread.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## engineergurl

Lumber Jim said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> boss came in and asked me for a brief on my projects
> 
> 
> 
> show him your AV. Aren't those briefs...
Click to expand...



I think he had something else in mind when he asked



NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> boss came in and asked me for a brief on my projects
> 
> 
> 
> did you tell him to come back later because you were busy
Click to expand...



no, can't do that


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Here come the hotstepper, I'm a lyrical gangsta, still love me like that.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 8147 NJmike PE 6175 Lumber Jim 2658 Golden Eagle 2084 engineergurl 1775 Ship Wreck PE 1230 ramnares 1123 frazil 1110 Master slacker 1084 knight1fox3 801 akwooly 785 Sapper 507 SMott 363 Ble_PE 316 Weavs33 295 maryannette 236 blybrook PE 230 csb 199 MetsFan 119 envirotex 83 FLBuff PE 64 Flyer_PE 59 bosco115 28 Dark Knight 21 TehMightyEngineer 15 Supe 14 Krakosky 13 Road Guy 9 Dexman PE 9 YMZ PE 7 PE2B 5 cement 1 snickerd3 1 Iheartyou 1 ATL Derek 1 roadwreck 1 cdcengineer 1 NakedOrangie 1 PeeWee 1 testee 1
> 
> 
> 
> matt ever figure out how to produce this?
Click to expand...




This is of no concern to me.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You youngins don't know that song


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> boss came in and asked me for a brief on my projects
> 
> 
> 
> did you tell him to come back later because you were busy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've honestly done exactly this in this very thread.
Click to expand...



might have with anyone else, but it's near impossible to get a meeting with him, so if I can have 10 min to run through things every two months or so, I'm happy


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here


----------



## Weavs33

engineergurl said:


> boss came in and asked me for a brief on my projects


not now boss, too busy spamming

:bananalama:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Seriously, am I like one of the oldest in this thread now?


----------



## matt267 PE

There's a permit fee that


----------



## Lumber Jim

Your right, I know nothing... nothing


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> You youngins don't know that song




I think it just may be the wrong genre of music for me


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Seriously, am I like one of the oldest in this thread now?




older than me and I'm older than most in here I think


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm convinced I'm an irrelevant old man now. I'm staring down the barrel of being a 40 year old in just a couple short years.


----------



## engineergurl

I think most of the others were born in the 80's, he he he


----------



## Lumber Jim

so how do you show the stats for the thread?

Not that I care.

Because I don't.


----------



## Weavs33

29 years young


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> I'm convinced I'm an irrelevant old man now. I'm staring down the barrel of being a 40 year old in just a couple short years.




I was actually going through a bit of this two weeks ago.... when I was having my ankle booted up


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> You youngins don't know that song


please.....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Excuse me sonny, you know where I can get some .... ummm, never mind.


----------



## Lumber Jim

1982 produced:

ME!!!

What a year.


----------



## engineergurl

they told me I have arthritis


----------



## NJmike PE

Na, na na na na,
Na na na na, na na na na na na na,
Na na na naah!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Seriously, am I like one of the oldest in this thread now?


how old are you?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Blue pills??


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh my god, becky look at her butt, it is so round, it's like out there.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## NJmike PE

Here comes the hot stepper, murderer
I'm the lyrical gangster, murderer
Excuse me mister officer, murderer
Still love you like that, murderer!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got 2 minutes...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm 37


----------



## Lumber Jim

catch ya later...


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Oh my god, becky look at her butt, it is so round, it's like out there.


she must be one of those rap stars girls friends


----------



## Lumber Jim

Sapper said:


> I'm 37




that's not old...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Regulators!!!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> I'm 37


I'

ll be 36 in sept


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> I'm 37


then we're both old


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No, it's not that old, but I'm definately starting to see where the younger kids in the office or at drill haven't heard of certain songs that were just epic one hit wonders when I was a kid.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, I did two useful, billable tasks so far today... I think I'm good.


----------



## matt267 PE

you can't stop time.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> No, it's not that old, but I'm definately starting to see where the younger kids in the office or at drill haven't heard of certain songs that were just epic one hit wonders when I was a kid.


The Humpty Dance is your chance to do the hump

Do the Humpty Hump, come on and do the Humpty Hump

Do the Humpty Hump, just watch me do the Humpty Hump

Do ya know what I'm doin', doin' the Humpty Hump

Do the Humpty Hump, do the Humpty Hump


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Oh my god, becky look at her butt, it is so round, it's like out there.


Who's Becky?

j/k


----------



## matt267 PE

you can't stop time.


----------



## matt267 PE

you can't stop time.


----------



## NJmike PE

less than 400 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

you can't stop time.


----------



## matt267 PE

you can't stop time.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can't ban time either.


----------



## NJmike PE

spamming between matt's posts


----------



## Sapper PE LS

NJmike PE said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not that old, but I'm definately starting to see where the younger kids in the office or at drill haven't heard of certain songs that were just epic one hit wonders when I was a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> The Humpty Dance is your chance to do the hump
> 
> Do the Humpty Hump, come on and do the Humpty Hump
> 
> Do the Humpty Hump, just watch me do the Humpty Hump
> 
> Do ya know what I'm doin', doin' the Humpty Hump
> 
> Do the Humpty Hump, do the Humpty Hump
Click to expand...

That was some quality music we used to listen to back in the mid 90's wasn't it?


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not that old, but I'm definately starting to see where the younger kids in the office or at drill haven't heard of certain songs that were just epic one hit wonders when I was a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> The Humpty Dance is your chance to do the hump
> 
> Do the Humpty Hump, come on and do the Humpty Hump
> 
> Do the Humpty Hump, just watch me do the Humpty Hump
> 
> Do ya know what I'm doin', doin' the Humpty Hump
> 
> Do the Humpty Hump, do the Humpty Hump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was some quality music we used to listen to back in the mid 90's wasn't it?
Click to expand...

damn straight. The 80's had great movies, the 90's had phenomenal music


----------



## engineergurl

it's actually been kind of interesting to watch as my left ankle is healing, I can see the ankle bone for the first time in years, the boot is really helping more than just the bone fusing but


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Every morning at the mine you can see him arrive, he stands six foot six weighs 245,

Kinda broad at the shoulders and narrow at the hips, and everyone knew not to give no lip to Big John.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No one knew what John called home. He just drifted into town and stayed all alone. He talk much, he was kinda quiet and shy. If he said anything, he just said hi. Big John


----------



## engineergurl

spaming keeps getting inturuppted


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

On that day, deep down in the mine, a timber cracked, and men started crying, everybody thought that they had breathed their last, except John, big bad John.


----------



## engineergurl

the 80's had good music too


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

He grabbed a saggin timber, and let out a groan, like a giant oak tree, he just stood their alone.

Twenty men scrambled, and twenty men saved, till theres just one man left down there to save. John, big John.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

With jacks and timbers, they started back down,

Till they heard that rumble deep down in the ground, gas and smoke poured out that mine, till they knew it was the end if the line for John big bad John.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

They never reopened that worthless pit, they just placed a marble stand on top if it. These few words are written on that stand " on the bottom of this mine lies a big, big man, big John"


----------



## matt267 PE

still spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

and spamming


----------



## engineergurl

vending machine spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmm spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmm spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmm spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmm spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmm spam


----------



## engineergurl

don't have any singles, no vending machine spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmm spam


----------



## engineergurl

grocery store breakfast buffet, starbucks or the donut shop?


----------



## matt267 PE

quality spam is hard to find


----------



## matt267 PE

quality spam is hard to find


----------



## matt267 PE

quality spam is hard to find


----------



## matt267 PE

quality spam is hard to find


----------



## engineergurl

I spam quality


----------



## matt267 PE

quality spam is hard to find


----------



## engineergurl

def need food


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

This is true. EG is a quality spammer.


----------



## engineergurl

it's 10 am


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> This is true. EG is a quality spammer.




last night I gave an entire news report, lol


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 30k


----------



## Weavs33

wow 30k by lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is true. EG is a quality spammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last night I gave an entire news report, lol
Click to expand...

Was it interesting news?


----------



## Weavs33

wow 30k by lunch


----------



## Weavs33

wow 30k by lunch


----------



## Weavs33

wow 30k by lunch


----------



## Weavs33

wow 30k by lunch


----------



## Weavs33

wow 30k by lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

hanging out with daughter spam


----------



## Weavs33

wow 30k by lunch


----------



## Weavs33

wow 30k by lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

hanging out with daughter spam


----------



## matt267 PE

hanging out with daughter spam


----------



## Weavs33

wow 30k by lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

hanging out with daughter spam


----------



## Weavs33

wow 30k by lunch


----------



## Weavs33

wow 30k by lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

hanging out with daughter spam


----------



## Weavs33

wow 30k by lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

hanging out with daughter spam


----------



## Weavs33

wow 30k by lunch


----------



## Weavs33

wow 30k by lunch


----------



## Weavs33

wow 30k by lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

hanging out with daughter spam


----------



## Weavs33

wow 30k by lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

hanging out with daughter spam


----------



## matt267 PE

hanging out with daughter spam


----------



## matt267 PE

hanging out with daughter spam


----------



## engineergurl

no avoiding it, need food


----------



## matt267 PE

hanging out with daughter spam


----------



## matt267 PE

hanging out with daughter spam


----------



## matt267 PE

hanging out with daughter spam


----------



## matt267 PE

hanging out with daughter spam


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is true. EG is a quality spammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last night I gave an entire news report, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it interesting news?
Click to expand...



depends on if you find politics and stuff like that interesting


----------



## matt267 PE

hanging out with daughter spam


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is true. EG is a quality spammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last night I gave an entire news report, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it interesting news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> depends on if you find politics and stuff like that interesting
Click to expand...

boring


----------



## matt267 PE

Just kidding. Politics is more frustrating then boring. Sad sometimes too.


----------



## matt267 PE

hanging out with daughter spam


----------



## matt267 PE

hanging out with daughter spam


----------



## matt267 PE

hanging out with daughter spam


----------



## matt267 PE

hanging out with daughter spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it nap time yet? I'm tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it nap time yet? I'm tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it nap time yet? I'm tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it nap time yet? I'm tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it nap time yet? I'm tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it nap time yet? I'm tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it nap time yet? I'm tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it nap time yet? I'm tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it nap time yet? I'm tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it nap time yet? I'm tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it nap time yet? I'm tired.


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it nap time yet? I'm tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it nap time yet? I'm tired.


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it nap time yet? I'm tired.


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it nap time yet? I'm tired.


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it nap time yet? I'm tired.


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it nap time yet? I'm tired.


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## Weavs33

softball leagues start this weekend    ​


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting on 11:30


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

opps, I forgot to make my daughter do her homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I love common core


----------



## matt267 PE

I love common core


----------



## matt267 PE

I love common core


----------



## matt267 PE

I love common core


----------



## matt267 PE

I love common core


----------



## matt267 PE

I love common core


----------



## matt267 PE

I love common core


----------



## matt267 PE

I love common core


----------



## matt267 PE

I love common core


----------



## matt267 PE

I love common core


----------



## matt267 PE

I love common core


----------



## matt267 PE

I love common core


----------



## matt267 PE

I love common core


----------



## Weavs33

is common core the thing where you add to subtract and that nonsense?


----------



## matt267 PE

I love common core


----------



## matt267 PE

Weavs33 said:


> is common core the thing where you add to subtract and that nonsense?


It's a bit backwards at times.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not always sure why they're teaching math the way they do


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not too bad yet. Can't wait until algebra and calculus


----------



## matt267 PE

I never really liked math in school.


----------



## Weavs33

State GIS website is having issues, go figure


----------



## Weavs33

State GIS website is having issues, go figure


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter seems to like 1st grade math.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 30k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 30k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 30k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 30k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 30k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 30k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 30k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 30k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 30k


----------



## Weavs33

i loved math, till college, differential equations :brickwall:


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 30k


----------



## Weavs33

calc 2 sucked, calc 3 was okay


----------



## Weavs33

linear algebra rocked


----------



## matt267 PE

Weavs33 said:


> i loved math, till college, differential equations :brickwall:


yeah that class sucked


----------



## Weavs33

Stats was okay

wooooo 30K


----------



## matt267 PE

30k yet


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Just kidding. Politics is more frustrating then boring. Sad sometimes too.




Politicians have a huge impact on my life, I tend to follow the news no matter how frustrating or boring it may be.


----------



## engineergurl

awww, look you reached it!


----------



## engineergurl

EG needs to pay some bills and move some $ around between accounts


----------



## engineergurl

It's pay day


----------



## engineergurl

right now eating chicken salad wrapped in some lettuce


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> EG needs to pay some bills and move some $ around between accounts


feel free to move some into my account


----------



## engineergurl

so, maybe this was lazy, but I drove across the street to the grocery store


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> so, maybe this was lazy, but I drove across the street to the grocery store


are you still wearing the das boot?


----------



## engineergurl

but as I was turning into their parking lot (there was a distant car approaching, however, plenty of time to make the turn)


----------



## engineergurl

a blind lady steps out into the driveway and is walking down the middle of the lane I'm turning into (there were two cars pulling out so I couldn't drive around her)


----------



## engineergurl

it's obvious that I stopped for a reason, since the nose of my car is in the driveway and the rest of my car is across the opposite travel lane


----------



## engineergurl

and would you know that the car leaned on the horn and did not hit the breaks at all


----------



## engineergurl

instead they tried to swerve behind me into the lane I just left


----------



## NJmike PE

spam post


----------



## engineergurl

just as the car turning left out of the parking lot decided that if they moved I could get out of the way, and pulled forward into the lane that the car from the opposite lane swerved into


----------



## engineergurl

so I'm sitting perpendicular to the road, and two cars are behind me at odd angles and all of us had stopped and no one hit anything


----------



## engineergurl

and the dude with the blind lady starts yelling at all of us because we are in the way


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## engineergurl

and yes I am finishing up week # 2 in the boot


----------



## engineergurl

which is part of the reason why I was lazy and drove


----------



## engineergurl

I wanted to keep the trip there and back including making my purchases under 10 min


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## engineergurl

and I have yet to figure out which shoe to wear on the other foot to work because the only thing comfortable to walk in while wearing the boot is a sneaker


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## engineergurl

today I have a flip flop on, with a spare shoe in the car in case I have to go to a meeting


----------



## engineergurl

sneakers don't go well with business attire


----------



## engineergurl

actually the majority of my skirts look stupid with the boot


----------



## engineergurl

but there is NO way I'm rolling, cutting or attempting to alter my suit pants, and when I tired to stuff the leg in to boot with my leg the material bunched and it was more than annoying


----------



## engineergurl

which doesn't matter because I typically wear skirts anyway


----------



## MetsFan

Gotta get down on Friday


----------



## engineergurl

with a skirt you can get away with slightly more casual than with pants here


----------



## MetsFan

everybody's


----------



## MetsFan

looking


----------



## MetsFan

forward


----------



## MetsFan

to


----------



## MetsFan

the


----------



## MetsFan

weekend


----------



## engineergurl

no cargo pants here!


----------



## MetsFan

It's


----------



## MetsFan

Friday!


----------



## engineergurl

actually it is supposed to be full blown business attire


----------



## engineergurl

like dressing for a job interview... every.... single... morning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rolling in my 5.0


----------



## MetsFan

engineergurl said:


> like dressing for a job interview... every.... single... morning


no casual Fridays?


----------



## MetsFan

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Rolling in my 5.0


To think I can actually buy one of those now. I used to think they were the hottest car back then.


----------



## engineergurl

MetsFan said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> like dressing for a job interview... every.... single... morning
> 
> 
> 
> no casual Fridays?
Click to expand...



nope. all prim and proper today- brown skirt, yellow fancy girly shirt, hair in a bun EG


----------



## Weavs33

Pay Day!!!!! :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

every friday is payday


----------



## Weavs33

engineergurl said:


> every friday is payday


every other one here...... though if we have expense reports we get paid on the off pay week


----------



## engineergurl

Dear every grocery store I have every shopped in,

Not everyone likes to eat onions. Why do you put them in every single deli salad? Do you think you could at least make ONE onion free deli salad. It can be a potato salad, it can be a pasta salad, heck, leave them out of the tuna salad and I would be happy.

Sincerely,

EG


----------



## NJmike PE

MetsFan said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> like dressing for a job interview... every.... single... morning
> 
> 
> 
> no casual Fridays?
Click to expand...

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p8Ni1sXBLk


----------



## engineergurl

Weavs33 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> every friday is payday
> 
> 
> 
> every other one here...... though if we have expense reports we get paid on the off pay week
Click to expand...



technically, I'm a temp so the weekly pay makes sense based on typical assignments


----------



## engineergurl

however, I was told to come here and continue to show up until someone told me to not


----------



## engineergurl

that was 9 months ago


----------



## engineergurl

your videos don't work on my work pc Mike, no clue what that is since all I see is a big grey square with a blockhead frown face


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> Beer...and deer (sausage)


Yes plz!



NJmike PE said:


> I hope you've got some Jell-O shots for us today


Should I have one at work today since it's my last day?



NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing nothing
> 
> 
> 
> Because your a state employee in the tree hugging dept
Click to expand...

BURN!



Weavs33 said:


> went to buy a bottle of vodka for the weekend..... walked out with Kettle One...... Jack Daniels Tennessee Fire..... and Rumchata... ooops


Well done sir! I salute you.



engineergurl said:


> computer locking up again, did kf sign on?


Present and accounted for!



NJmike PE said:


> CSB needs to bring cake. SMott needs to bring the Jell-O shots. then it's a party


EPIC Party.



matt267 said:


> Weavs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i loved math, till college, differential equations :brickwall:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that class sucked
Click to expand...

No way. Diff Eq, Calc, Physics, those were the easy A's! Loved those classes.


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> however, I was told to come here and continue to show up until someone told me to not


&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4eCd6xUSik


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> your videos don't work on my work pc Mike, no clue what that is since all I see is a big grey square with a blockhead frown face


That means both your Flash player and Java are out of date. Tsk Tsk EG IT department.


----------



## engineergurl

I wonder how many less calories this salad is considering everything I'm eating around


----------



## Weavs33

engineergurl said:


> however, I was told to come here and continue to show up until someone told me to not


Bob Slydell: Yeah, we can't actually find a record of him being a current employee here.

Bob Porter: I looked into it more deeply and I found that apparently what happened is that he was laid off five years ago and no one ever told him about it; but through some kind of glitch in the payroll department, he still gets a paycheck.

Bob Slydell: So we just went ahead and fixed the glitch.


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> your videos don't work on my work pc Mike, no clue what that is since all I see is a big grey square with a *blockhead* frown face


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> your videos don't work on my work pc Mike, no clue what that is since all I see is a big grey square with a blockhead frown face
> 
> 
> 
> That means both your Flash player and Java are out of date. Tsk Tsk EG IT department.
Click to expand...



this is also the same IT department that has forced me to use Chrome by not updating firefox


----------



## NJmike PE

Weavs33 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> however, I was told to come here and continue to show up until someone told me to not
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Slydell: Yeah, we can't actually find a record of him being a current employee here.
> 
> Bob Porter: I looked into it more deeply and I found that apparently what happened is that he was laid off five years ago and no one ever told him about it; but through some kind of glitch in the payroll department, he still gets a paycheck.
> 
> Bob Slydell: So we just went ahead and fixed the glitch.
Click to expand...

see above


----------



## Weavs33

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> however, I was told to come here and continue to show up until someone told me to not
> 
> 
> 
> &gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4eCd6xUSik
Click to expand...

haha, first thing i thought of too


----------



## engineergurl

Weavs33 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> however, I was told to come here and continue to show up until someone told me to not
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Slydell: Yeah, we can't actually find a record of him being a current employee here.
> 
> Bob Porter: I looked into it more deeply and I found that apparently what happened is that he was laid off five years ago and no one ever told him about it; but through some kind of glitch in the payroll department, he still gets a paycheck.
> 
> Bob Slydell: So we just went ahead and fixed the glitch.
Click to expand...



I was wondering if anyone would pick that up, if they could not fix the glitch for me for at least two more months (although 4 to 6 would be preferable) I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh you gonna take me home tonight
Oh down beside that red fire light
Oh you gonna let it all hang out
Fat bottomed girls you make the rocking world go round


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey I was just a skinny lad
Never knew no good from bad
But I knew love before I left my nursery
Left alone with big fat Fanny
She was such a naughty nanny
Heap big woman, you made a bad boy out of me


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey hey!


----------



## NJmike PE

I've been singing with my band
Across the water, across the land
I've seen every blue eyed floozy on the way (hey)
But their beauty and their style
Went kind of smooth after a while
Take me to them naughty ladies every time


----------



## NJmike PE

C'mon!


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh, won't you take me home tonight?
Oh, down beside your red fire light
Oh, and you give it all you got
Fat bottomed girls you make the rocking world go round
Fat bottomed girls you make the rocking world go round


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey, listen here
Now I got mortgages and homes
And I got stiffness in the bones
Ain't no beauty queens in this locality (I tell you)
Oh, but I still get my pleasure
Still get my greatest treasure
Heap big woman you done made a big man of me (now get this)


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh (I know), you gonna take me home tonight (please)
Oh, down beside that red fire light
Oh, you gonna let it all hang out
Fat bottomed girls you make the rocking world go round
Fat bottomed girls you make the rocking world go round


----------



## engineergurl

I seriously have an e-mail that says "although the assignment end date is this friday, continue to show up unless they tell you otherwise"


----------



## NJmike PE

Get on your bikes and ride


----------



## NJmike PE

Ooh, yeah, oh, yeah, them fat bottomed girls
Fat bottomed girls, yeah, yeah, yeah,
All right
Ride 'em cowboy
Fat bottomed girls
Yes, yes, right.


----------



## engineergurl

although I believe the assignment will end before then


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> Weavs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> however, I was told to come here and continue to show up until someone told me to not
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Slydell: Yeah, we can't actually find a record of him being a current employee here.
> 
> Bob Porter: I looked into it more deeply and I found that apparently what happened is that he was laid off five years ago and no one ever told him about it; but through some kind of glitch in the payroll department, he still gets a paycheck.
> 
> Bob Slydell: So we just went ahead and fixed the glitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone would pick that up, if they could not fix the glitch for me for at least two more months (although 4 to 6 would be preferable) I would greatly appreciate it
Click to expand...

You would have seen the video right away if you had an updated computer


----------



## engineergurl

almost lunch time


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for lunch


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weavs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> however, I was told to come here and continue to show up until someone told me to not
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Slydell: Yeah, we can't actually find a record of him being a current employee here.
> 
> Bob Porter: I looked into it more deeply and I found that apparently what happened is that he was laid off five years ago and no one ever told him about it; but through some kind of glitch in the payroll department, he still gets a paycheck.
> 
> Bob Slydell: So we just went ahead and fixed the glitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone would pick that up, if they could not fix the glitch for me for at least two more months (although 4 to 6 would be preferable) I would greatly appreciate it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have seen the video right away if you had an updated computer
Click to expand...



not my fault


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for lunch


----------



## engineergurl

take me home tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for lunch


----------



## MetsFan

I think everything can be related back to Office Space.


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for lunch


----------



## NJmike PE

posting between Matt's spam


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for lunch


----------



## engineergurl

I'm going to keep munching on these peppers and peas and cucumber salad thing... I a sandwich at 10:30 but have another one for this afternoon


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for lunch


----------



## MetsFan

I'm going home and having a turkey and cheese wrap with some carrot sticks or something. I don't think anybody is going out today.


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for lunch


----------



## MetsFan

It's nice going home for lunch.


----------



## MetsFan

I'm going to sit on my couch and watch the clone wars cartoon while eating my wrap.


----------



## matt267 PE

MetsFan said:


> It's nice going home for lunch.


already there


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for lunch


----------



## MetsFan

Then I will not want to come back to work.


----------



## engineergurl

MetsFan said:


> I think everything can be related back to Office Space




my stapler broke and I brought it into one of the ladies and asked if she had seen it and she just stared at me


----------



## matt267 PE

what's for lunch


----------



## MetsFan

matt267 said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice going home for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> already there
Click to expand...

lucky!


----------



## matt267 PE

Daddy, I'm hungry


----------



## matt267 PE

Daddy, I'm hungry


----------



## engineergurl

holy moly some lady just walked down the hall in the exact same outfit I wore yesterday


----------



## MetsFan

Ha, ok, maybe not


----------



## matt267 PE

Daddy, I'm hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

MetsFan said:


> I think everything can be related back to Office Space.


x2


----------



## MetsFan

I wouldn't get any work done with my son at home too.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Daddy, I'm hungry




here have some candy?


----------



## matt267 PE

But I can spam


----------



## engineergurl

dogs will be at the kennel by the time I get home tonight  I should have gave them kisses before I left this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daddy, I'm hungry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here have some candy?
Click to expand...

That'll be right before mom comes home. Then I'll go downstairs to spam work on the computer.


----------



## engineergurl

what we have here


----------



## engineergurl

is some high quality spaming


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> dogs will be at the kennel by the time I get home tonight  I should have gave them kisses before I left this morning


vacation/camping?


----------



## matt267 PE

refresh spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have popcorn for lunch


----------



## engineergurl

the frequency that I am finding worms in my food (tomatoes, corn, salads) tells me that there has definitely been a reduction in the use of pesticide, and while that is good I suppose it's still kind of gross


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have popcorn for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> the frequency that I am finding worms in my food (tomatoes, corn, salads) tells me that there has definitely been a reduction in the use of pesticide, and while that is good I suppose it's still kind of gross


what the...? that is gross.


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have popcorn for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have popcorn for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have popcorn for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have popcorn for lunch


----------



## blybrook PE

Morning spam. Long live office space!


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have popcorn for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

let's have popcorn for lunch


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> dogs will be at the kennel by the time I get home tonight  I should have gave them kisses before I left this morning
> 
> 
> 
> vacation/camping?
Click to expand...



just the race this weekend, we decided not to camp because we thought we could use our points for a hotel room, but now that is off, but I still wanted to kennel them since we'll get home so late


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

I was thinking about trying to leave early today


----------



## engineergurl

more I think about it, the more I want to


----------



## engineergurl

spaming at home is more fun because I can spam with beer


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

then again, I just realized that this is going to be like the first full week I have worked in a while


----------



## engineergurl

a normal size paycheck would be nice


----------



## NJmike PE

all work and no spam make NJmike a dull boy


----------



## engineergurl

hello


----------



## engineergurl

well hello


----------



## engineergurl

my name is Simon


----------



## engineergurl

and I like to do drawings


----------



## NJmike PE

all work and no spam make NJmike a dull boy


----------



## engineergurl

I got lots of meetings next week


----------



## engineergurl

and a busy weekend


----------



## engineergurl

we need to roll this thing up and out


----------



## engineergurl

see I'm being smart right now


----------



## NJmike PE

all work and no spam make NJmike a dull boy


----------



## engineergurl

implementing strategy with out announcing my goal


----------



## engineergurl

don't question why


----------



## NJmike PE

all work and no spam make NJmike a dull boy


----------



## engineergurl

if a building has central heating and air, why are their window units in it?


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## engineergurl

nearly finished the book I downloaded last night


----------



## engineergurl

about 80% through


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt is gonna hit 10k sometime tonight. He's on fire


----------



## engineergurl

sometimes I get a little frustrated


----------



## engineergurl

because if I spend $5 on a book, it should last me at least a week, right?


----------



## engineergurl

at least more that 24 hours


----------



## engineergurl

unless it's a sat... a book from morning to night on a saturday or sunday is acceptable


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> dogs will be at the kennel by the time I get home tonight  I should have gave them kisses before I left this morning
> 
> 
> 
> vacation/camping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just the race this weekend, we decided not to camp because we thought we could use our points for a hotel room, but now that is off, but I still wanted to kennel them since we'll get home so late
Click to expand...

Awwww....no fun amount of beverages then?


----------



## Weavs33

heading home for lunch and to take the pup for a short walk


----------



## engineergurl

but 8:30 pm to 6 am should not be done considering I had to sleep in there too


----------



## NJmike PE

all work and no spam make NJmike a dull boy


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> spaming at home is more fun because I can spam with beer


lusone:


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe?

NAILED IT!

:bananalama:


----------



## frazil

EG what are you reading?


----------



## NJmike PE

we're #1 in the #2 business!


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> dogs will be at the kennel by the time I get home tonight  I should have gave them kisses before I left this morning
> 
> 
> 
> vacation/camping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just the race this weekend, we decided not to camp because we thought we could use our points for a hotel room, but now that is off, but I still wanted to kennel them since we'll get home so late
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww....no fun amount of beverages then?
Click to expand...



Consumption will have to be limited and controlled but you can't not have any fun beverages at a race, that's part of the fun


----------



## frazil

Thought I'd get some serious spamming done before my computer restarted...took me too long to get to the last page of this thing


----------



## NJmike PE

we're #1 in the #2 business!


----------



## frazil

I'd like to leave early too.


----------



## NJmike PE

just ate my sandwich. this turkey sammie ain't cutting it today


----------



## frazil

Sunny day post


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> I'd like to leave early too.


this will be happening here. I'm at 38.75 hours on the week.


----------



## NJmike PE

poop


----------



## csb

Lumber Jim said:


> I got 2 minutes...




LJ, recounting how mini-LJ came into existence.


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> EG what are you reading?




Cheesy romance novels- I found this new author Jennifer Ashley, and I've been intrigued by her books about the Scottish family because it's not a typical cheesy romance novel... the first one in the series was about one of the brothers that the father had locked away in an insane asylum cause the kid had witnessed him murdering his mother although the dad claimed it was because he was really insane, but as you read the book, you realize that the book is actually describing a man that probably had Autism at the turn of the century and it gave an interesting perspective to that which is why I bought the second book, and the third book...


----------



## frazil

2 minutes in heaven is better than one minute in heaven


----------



## NJmike PE

Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue.


----------



## akwooly

frazil said:


> 2 minutes in heaven is better than one minute in heaven


or zero


----------



## engineergurl

then again I'm also reading, "The Mood Cure", and trying to finish up "the compound effect"


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> 2 minutes in heaven is better than one minute in heaven




HA


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Matt is gonna hit 10k sometime tonight. He's on fire


I'm hoping to hit something tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 minutes in heaven is better than one minute in heaven
> 
> 
> 
> or zero
Click to expand...

see NJm's couch posts of *for* proof

^fixt


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt is gonna hit 10k sometime tonight. He's on fire
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to hit something tonight.
Click to expand...

dats a lotta spam


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt is gonna hit 10k sometime tonight. He's on fire
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to hit something tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dats a lotta spam
Click to expand...

I'm not proud of it.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt is gonna hit 10k sometime tonight. He's on fire
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to hit something tonight.
Click to expand...

then stay away from the couch. also, Mrs. Matt should not be wearing sweat pants at all today/tonight

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCy2oBVwHWY


----------



## engineergurl

take me home tonight


----------



## engineergurl

good grief what is up with my digestive system this week


----------



## engineergurl

and now I'm ready for a nap


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## engineergurl

breath in


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## engineergurl

breath out


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done


----------



## engineergurl

breath in


----------



## akwooly

coffee is done

edit: TOP and 3K!


----------



## engineergurl

breath out


----------



## engineergurl

breath in through your nose


----------



## engineergurl

breath out through your mouth


----------



## engineergurl

breath in through your nose and close your eyes


----------



## engineergurl

breath out through your mouth and open them


----------



## engineergurl

breath in through your nose and close your eyes


----------



## engineergurl

breath out through your mouth, drop your shoulders and open your eyes


----------



## engineergurl

sigh


----------



## engineergurl

leave your shoulders in the dropped position lean your head back, closing your eyes while inhaling and exhaling with purpose


----------



## engineergurl

and now the stress is gone


----------



## engineergurl

and your heart rate should be lowerd


----------



## akwooly

ship wreck


----------



## engineergurl

it is lunch time


----------



## matt267 PE

Shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Shameless spam


----------



## akwooly

padding post


----------



## akwooly

padding post


----------



## akwooly

post padding


----------



## akwooly

post and pad


----------



## akwooly

post and pad


----------



## akwooly

padding


----------



## akwooly

paddle


----------



## akwooly

poodle


----------



## akwooly

eating


----------



## akwooly

noodles


----------



## akwooly

post pad


----------



## akwooly

post pad


----------



## matt267 PE

Shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Shameless spam


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## matt267 PE

Shameless spam


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't stop spamming


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't stop spamming


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't stop spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't stop spamming


----------



## akwooly

with i could cut it with bailey's


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't stop spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't stop spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't stop spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't stop spamming


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## NJmike PE

one more


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## engineergurl

some lady is outside on the street singing "I don't care" at the top of her lungs tunelessly


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## engineergurl

next weeks task plan and schedule is planned out


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## engineergurl

need to go take photos of a revolving door


----------



## akwooly

coffee too hot


----------



## engineergurl

need to mail out the car registration since it won't let me do it online


----------



## akwooly

i hate revolving doors


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You guys aren't going to make it.

100000-30330 = 69670

40 - 15 = 25

69670 / 25 =2786.8 posts per day average need to hit 100k before results. Last time I calculated it was about 2500 needed per day. You're not going to make it.


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> i hate revolving doors




I am getting rid of this one


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> need to mail out the car registration since it won't let me do it online


what year is that dmv in, 2000?


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You guys aren't going to make it.

100000-30330 = 69670

40 - 15 = 25

69670 / 25 =2786.8 posts per day average need to hit 100k before results. Last time I calculated it was about 2500 needed per day. You're not going to make it.


----------



## akwooly

Sapper said:


> You guys aren't going to make it.
> 
> 100000-30330 = 69670
> 
> 40 - 15 = 25
> 
> 69670 / 25 =2786.8 posts per day average need to hit 100k before results. Last time I calculated it was about 2500 needed per day. You're not going to make it.


matty and mikey need to step it up


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You guys aren't going to make it.

100000-30330 = 69670

40 - 15 = 25

69670 / 25 =2786.8 posts per day average need to hit 100k before results. Last time I calculated it was about 2500 needed per day. You're not going to make it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You guys aren't going to make it.

100000-30330 = 69670

40 - 15 = 25

69670 / 25 =2786.8 posts per day average need to hit 100k before results. Last time I calculated it was about 2500 needed per day. You're not going to make it.


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> You guys aren't going to make it.
> 
> 100000-30330 = 69670
> 
> 40 - 15 = 25
> 
> 69670 / 25 =2786.8 posts per day average need to hit 100k before results. Last time I calculated it was about 2500 needed per day. You're not going to make it.




I will post less creatively as time goes by and the deadline approaches, that's how I function and work


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You guys aren't going to make it.

100000-30330 = 69670

40 - 15 = 25

69670 / 25 =2786.8 posts per day average need to hit 100k before results. Last time I calculated it was about 2500 needed per day. You're not going to make it.


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hate revolving doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting rid of this one
Click to expand...

woo hoo


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to mail out the car registration since it won't let me do it online
> 
> 
> 
> what year is that dmv in, 2000?
Click to expand...



it's not them, it's the stupidity of being a resident in one state, having your drivers license in another state, registering your car in a third state and living in a state unrelated to the first three


----------



## engineergurl

I had no issues registering my vehicle, but his won't let me do it online because his license is from North Carolina


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## Weavs33

home for lunch, did not want to come back


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn spamming challenge


----------



## Weavs33

3 pm seems like a great time to leave today


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn spamming challenge


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn spamming challenge


----------



## Weavs33

need to get to 800


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn spamming challenge


----------



## Weavs33

need to get to 800


----------



## Weavs33

need to get to 800


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn spamming challenge


----------



## Weavs33

need to get to 800


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn spamming challenge


----------



## Weavs33

need to get to 800


----------



## Weavs33

need to get to 800


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn spamming challenge


----------



## Weavs33

need to get to 800


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn spamming challenge


----------



## Weavs33

need to get to 800


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn spamming challenge


----------



## Weavs33

need to get to 800


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn spamming challenge


----------



## Weavs33

need to get to 800


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn spamming challenge


----------



## Weavs33

need to get to 800


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn spamming challenge


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn spamming challenge


----------



## Weavs33

top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn spamming challenge


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn spamming challenge


----------



## Weavs33

too slow, rats


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn spamming challenge


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn spamming challenge


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> You guys aren't going to make it.
> 
> 100000-30330 = 69670
> 
> 40 - 15 = 25
> 
> 69670 / 25 =2786.8 posts per day average need to hit 100k before results. Last time I calculated it was about 2500 needed per day. You're not going to make it.


first, we are only 12 days in, not 15. Second, this day is not over yet. I figure we'll arrive somewhere around 31k+/-.

based on my math: 100,000 - 31,000 = 69,000

40 - 12 = 28 (April 14th - April 25th)

69k / 28 = 2,464 ppd (needed)

31k / 12 = 2,583 ppd (current rate)

2,583 ppd &gt; 2,464 ppd, therefore [ok]


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> Damn spamming challenge


:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I like Mike's math better


----------



## matt267 PE

I like Mike's math better


----------



## matt267 PE

I like Mike's math better


----------



## matt267 PE

I like Mike's math better


----------



## matt267 PE

I like Mike's math better


----------



## akwooly

i dont like math


----------



## matt267 PE

I like Mike's math better


----------



## matt267 PE

I like Mike's math better


----------



## matt267 PE

I like Mike's math better


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## matt267 PE

I like Mike's math better


----------



## matt267 PE

I like Mike's math better


----------



## akwooly

i like mike


----------



## matt267 PE

I like Mike's math better


----------



## matt267 PE

I like Mike's math better


----------



## akwooly

i like mike


----------



## akwooly

i like mike


----------



## akwooly

i like mike


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> i like mike


Ummmm, that's cool


----------



## akwooly

i like mike


----------



## matt267 PE

I like Mike's math better


----------



## Sapper PE LS

hi there


----------



## engineergurl

it all looks like magical spamming math to me


----------



## matt267 PE

I like Mike's math better


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like mike
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, that's cool
Click to expand...

you know it


----------



## akwooly

i like matt


----------



## matt267 PE

I like Mike's math better


----------



## akwooly

i like matt


----------



## engineergurl

hocus pocus we all know you guys are bad at magical math


----------



## akwooly

i like matt


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## akwooly

i like matt


----------



## NJmike PE

one more for the cause


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> i like matt


Better then Mike?


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> i like matt


:ghey:


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> I love bacon and burpees


i love only one of these two


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## NJmike PE

one more for the cause

EDIT: ToP

Ran into that one

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

I like matt, mike doesn't know how to spell his last name


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love bacon and burpees
> 
> 
> 
> i love only one of these two
Click to expand...



you have to love both in order to qualify for the bacon butt club


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## akwooly

i love burpee box jumps


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> I like matt, mike doesn't know how to spell his last name


I told you. we were too poo to afford that C


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love bacon and burpees
> 
> 
> 
> i love only one of these two
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you have to love both in order to qualify for the bacon butt club
Click to expand...

membership denied


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> i love burpee box jumps








ooooo I whacked my head soooo bad doing those once.... bust ensure burpee is done at the exact perfect distance from the box


----------



## blybrook PE

^ and red velvet cake with corn


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## NJmike PE

one more for the cause


----------



## engineergurl

no we don't eat corn


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam post


----------



## engineergurl

corn is a lying deceitful food


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm ramen noodles


----------



## engineergurl

it makes everyone THINK it counts as a veggie


----------



## blybrook PE

And another while truck idles down


----------



## engineergurl

but your body knows better


----------



## blybrook PE

Lol


----------



## engineergurl

unless it's baby corn, you count that as a starch


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## blybrook PE

Mmm, corn bread. Now i'm hungry


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## akwooly

grain


----------



## engineergurl

blybrook PE said:


> Mmm, corn bread. Now i'm hungry




I make better cornbread than KF I bet


----------



## NJmike PE

one more for the cause


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like matt, mike doesn't know how to spell his last name
> 
> 
> 
> I told you. we were too poo to afford that C
Click to expand...

payment plan


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> grain




same difference to a lay persons mind usually...


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love burpee box jumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooooo I whacked my head soooo bad doing those once.... bust ensure burpee is done at the exact perfect distance from the box
Click to expand...

ouch


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> grain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same difference to a lay persons mind usually...
Click to expand...

yup


----------



## akwooly

i love burpee pullups


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramen noodles were better in college


----------



## akwooly

i love burpee pullups


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramen noodles were better in college


----------



## akwooly

i love burpee pullups


----------



## akwooly

i love burpee pullups


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramen noodles were better in college


----------



## akwooly

i love burpee pullups


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramen noodles were better in college


----------



## akwooly

i love burpee pullups


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramen noodles were better in college


----------



## akwooly

i love burpee pullups


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramen noodles were better in college


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramen noodles were better in college


----------



## engineergurl

knees and toes to the bar are preferable to pull ups for me because I can only do kipping pull ups and tear my hands up


----------



## akwooly

i love burpee pullups


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramen noodles were better in college


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramen noodles were better in college


----------



## akwooly

i love burpee pullups


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramen noodles were better in college


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramen noodles were better in college


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramen noodles were better in college


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## akwooly

ugh T2B tear my hands up!


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> ugh T2B tear my hands up!




and what is your opinion on HSPU?


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## akwooly

shave calluses


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramen noodles were better in college


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> shave calluses




I wear gloves when I lift but I can't get a grip on the pull up bar with gloves on


----------



## matt267 PE

What exactly is the bacon but club?


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ugh T2B tear my hands up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what is your opinion on HSPU?
Click to expand...

strict are ok. I would rather to presses or jerks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramen noodles were better in college


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramen noodles were better in college


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> shave calluses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear gloves when I lift but I can't get a grip on the pull up bar with gloves on
Click to expand...

try gymnastics grips


----------



## matt267 PE

What exactly is the bacon but club?


----------



## matt267 PE

What exactly is the bacon but club?


----------



## akwooly

or tape hands


----------



## matt267 PE

What exactly is the bacon but club?


----------



## matt267 PE

What exactly is the bacon but club?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> What exactly is the bacon but club?


if you have to ask then you will never know


----------



## matt267 PE

I mean: What exactly is the bacon butT club?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is the bacon but club?
> 
> 
> 
> if you have to ask then you will never know
Click to expand...

I'm noticing that tend.


----------



## akwooly




----------



## akwooly

they help


----------



## akwooly

but proper hand maintenance is more important


----------



## NJmike PE

Member name

Posts

matt267

8410

NJmike PE

6283

Lumber Jim

2716

Golden Eagle

2085

engineergurl

2001

Ship Wreck PE

1267

ramnares

1123

frazil

1116

Master slacker

1086

akwooly

899

knight1fox3

807

Sapper

545

Weavs33

375

SMott

363

Ble_PE

316

maryannette

236

blybrook PE

236

csb

201

MetsFan

138

envirotex

83

FLBuff PE

64

Flyer_PE

59

bosco115

28

Dark Knight

21

TehMightyEngineer

15

Supe

14

Krakosky

13

Dexman PE

9

Road Guy

9

YMZ PE

7

PE2B

5

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

testee

1

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

ATL Derek

1

the stats report that Matt can't figure out


----------



## akwooly

but proper hand maintenance is more important


----------



## akwooly

but proper hand maintenance is more important


----------



## akwooly

but proper hand maintenance is more important


----------



## akwooly

but proper hand maintenance is more important


----------



## akwooly

but proper hand maintenance is more important


----------



## akwooly

but proper hand maintenance is more important


----------



## akwooly

but proper hand maintenance is more important


----------



## akwooly

but proper hand maintenance is more important


----------



## akwooly

but proper hand maintenance is more important


----------



## akwooly

but proper hand maintenance is more important


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## MetsFan

engineergurl said:


> if a building has central heating and air, why are their window units in it?




The HVAC designer didn't do a good job? :dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## MetsFan

Had leftover Thai for lunch instead


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## MetsFan

Pineapple fried rice


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## MetsFan

so good


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## MetsFan

so good


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## MetsFan

so good


----------



## csb

post


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## MetsFan

sweet caroline


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## MetsFan

pah


----------



## akwooly

fried rice


----------



## MetsFan

pah


----------



## MetsFan

pah


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## akwooly

pho


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## MetsFan

good times never felt so good


----------



## akwooly

yes you do


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't need stats


----------



## MetsFan

so good


----------



## akwooly

yes you do


----------



## MetsFan

so good


----------



## matt267 PE

No I don't


----------



## matt267 PE

No I don't


----------



## matt267 PE

No I don't


----------



## akwooly

yes you do


----------



## MetsFan

so good


----------



## matt267 PE

No I don't


----------



## csb




----------



## akwooly

you do if i say you do


----------



## akwooly

yes you do


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


>


they look excited.


----------



## akwooly

yes you do


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they look excited.
Click to expand...

is this a dance party?


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they look excited.
Click to expand...

did they just win the super bowl?


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they look excited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is this a dance party?
Click to expand...

the one in the middle has ice cream


----------



## NJmike PE

i like ice cream


----------



## NJmike PE

what flavor?


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh was it a fudgey *fudgie* the whale ice cream cake?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

I like pie.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like pie.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like pie.


----------



## NJmike PE

ice cream cake &gt;&gt;&gt; pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I like pie.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> ice cream cake &gt;&gt;&gt; pie


Well, it all depends. But ice cream cake is good.


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> but proper hand maintenance is more important




I was made aware of this very shortly after I started crossfit


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I am glad I sit on hold a lot, more time for spam


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## Weavs33

i hate sandbag burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## Weavs33

i hate sandbag burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I hate farmer carries


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## matt267 PE

I like pie.


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## matt267 PE

I like pie.


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## matt267 PE

I like pie.


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## matt267 PE

I like pie.


----------



## Weavs33

i hate sandbag burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## matt267 PE

I like pie.


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## matt267 PE

I like pie.


----------



## Weavs33

i hate sandbag burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## matt267 PE

I like pie.


----------



## engineergurl

I love bacon and burpees


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> what flavor?


Mississippi mud and they've got chocolate eruption


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## engineergurl

less than 50


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## engineergurl

less than 50


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## engineergurl

less than 50


----------



## engineergurl

less than 50


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## engineergurl

less than 50


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## engineergurl

less than 50


----------



## engineergurl

less than 50


----------



## akwooly

I sandbag burpees


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## engineergurl

less than 40


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## engineergurl

less than 40


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## engineergurl

less than 40


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## engineergurl

less than 40


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## engineergurl

less than 40


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## engineergurl

less than 40


----------



## engineergurl

less than 40


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## engineergurl

less than 40


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> but proper hand maintenance is more important
> 
> 
> 
> I was made aware of this very shortly after I started crossfit
Click to expand...

After one bad hand tear I am very proactive now


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## engineergurl

less than 40


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## engineergurl

less than 40


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like a pizza pie.


----------



## MetsFan

I like chicken, I like liver, Meow Mix, Meow Mix, please deliver


----------



## MetsFan

I like chicken, I like liver, Meow Mix, Meow Mix, please deliver


----------



## MetsFan

I like chicken, I like liver, Meow Mix, Meow Mix, please deliver


----------



## MetsFan

I like chicken, I like liver, Meow Mix, Meow Mix, please deliver


----------



## MetsFan

I like chicken, I like liver, Meow Mix, Meow Mix, please deliver


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> but proper hand maintenance is more important
> 
> 
> 
> I was made aware of this very shortly after I started crossfit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After one bad hand tear I am very proactive now
Click to expand...

my husband.... errrr.... nevermind... yes proactive


----------



## MetsFan

I like chicken, I like liver, Meow Mix, Meow Mix, please deliver


----------



## MetsFan

I like chicken, I like liver, Meow Mix, Meow Mix, please deliver


----------



## engineergurl

less than 40


----------



## MetsFan

I like chicken, I like liver, Meow Mix, Meow Mix, please deliver


----------



## engineergurl

less than 30


----------



## engineergurl

less than 30


----------



## engineergurl

less than 30


----------



## engineergurl

less than 30


----------



## MetsFan

Guy that sits across from me just got a C6 Corvette and all he does now is watch videos or shop for parts.


----------



## engineergurl

less than 30


----------



## MetsFan

Otherwise he's taking a nap, haha


----------



## engineergurl

less than 30


----------



## engineergurl

less than 30


----------



## engineergurl

less than 30


----------



## engineergurl

less than 30


----------



## engineergurl

less than 30


----------



## engineergurl

am I the only one around here with an office that has real walls?


----------



## engineergurl

less than 30


----------



## engineergurl

less than 20


----------



## engineergurl

less than 20


----------



## engineergurl

less than 20


----------



## engineergurl

less than 20


----------



## engineergurl

less than 20


----------



## engineergurl

less than 20


----------



## engineergurl

less than 20


----------



## engineergurl

less than 20


----------



## engineergurl

less than 20


----------



## engineergurl

less than 20


----------



## engineergurl

5


----------



## engineergurl

4


----------



## engineergurl

3


----------



## engineergurl

2


----------



## engineergurl

1


----------



## engineergurl

another for the pass


----------



## engineergurl

another for good measure


----------



## MetsFan

engineergurl said:


> am I the only one around here with an office that has real walls?


I wish. There are four project engineers and we all sit in a big room with some tiny windows.


----------



## MetsFan

and no air movement


----------



## MetsFan

I need some fresh air


----------



## MetsFan

so stale

obligatory :bananalama:


----------



## MetsFan

Nice, got top!


----------



## engineergurl

matt267

8470

NJmike PE

6291

Lumber Jim

2716

engineergurl

2087

Golden Eagle

2085

Ship Wreck PE

1267

ramnares

1123

frazil

1116

Master slacker

1086

akwooly

923

knight1fox3

807

Sapper

545

Weavs33

379

SMott

363

Ble_PE

316

maryannette

236

blybrook PE

236

csb

203

MetsFan

164

envirotex

83

FLBuff PE

64

Flyer_PE

59

bosco115

28

Dark Knight

21

TehMightyEngineer

15

Supe

14

Krakosky

13

Dexman PE

9

Road Guy

9

YMZ PE

7

PE2B

5

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

testee

1

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

ATL Derek

1


----------



## engineergurl

I have a wall made out of floor to ceiling windows


----------



## MetsFan

anyway, it's definitely the smallest work space I've ever had.


----------



## engineergurl

actually my office is huge I guess


----------



## MetsFan

I'm jealous. I used to have a cubicle by the window where I would watch traffic all day, but that office had its own share of problems.


----------



## engineergurl

18X18 maybe around there as a guesstimate


----------



## MetsFan

although wearing shorts during the summer was nice.


----------



## MetsFan

holy crap


----------



## engineergurl

I have two gigundo desks and a 2 drawer lateral file cabinet, there is a spare chair in the corner by the windows next to a plant stand and then along the interior wall is two chairs and a table


----------



## engineergurl

okay I need to get to those two things before it gets later in the day


----------



## NJmike PE

one more for the cause


----------



## MetsFan

engineergurl said:


> I have ... a 2 drawer lateral file cabinet...




alright, now you're just bragging.


----------



## matt267 PE

Too much spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a chair


----------



## MetsFan

I have stacks of folders and papers everywhere on my 6'x3' desk. I barely have room for my keyboard


----------



## NJmike PE

I have two 27" monitors


----------



## MetsFan

14


----------



## MetsFan

13


----------



## MetsFan

12


----------



## MetsFan

11


----------



## MetsFan

10


----------



## MetsFan

9


----------



## MetsFan

8


----------



## MetsFan

7


----------



## MetsFan

6


----------



## akwooly

MetsFan said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> am I the only one around here with an office that has real walls?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish. There are four project engineers and we all sit in a big room with some tiny windows.
Click to expand...

cube farm


----------



## MetsFan

5


----------



## MetsFan

4


----------



## MetsFan

3


----------



## MetsFan

2


----------



## MetsFan

1


----------



## MetsFan

400!


----------



## MetsFan

NJmike PE said:


> I have two 27" monitors




I have a laptop and a 15" 4x3 monitor so at least I have that. EB on one side, work on the other


----------



## MetsFan

akwooly said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> am I the only one around here with an office that has real walls?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish. There are four project engineers and we all sit in a big room with some tiny windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cube farm
Click to expand...



my office is like walking into the 70's or 80's. No cubes except for the accounting area. We are in an open office with old desks.

If you can believe it, we still use carbon copy paper for ordering parts and making work orders.


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> I have two 27" monitors


you be ballin


----------



## akwooly

MetsFan said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> am I the only one around here with an office that has real walls?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish. There are four project engineers and we all sit in a big room with some tiny windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cube farm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my office is like walking into the 70's or 80's. No cubes except for the accounting area. We are in an open office with old desks.
> 
> If you can believe it, we still use carbon copy paper for ordering parts and making work orders.
Click to expand...

our cube walls are 80's style. at least they removed the asbestos carpet a few years ago.


----------



## akwooly

cube farm


----------



## MetsFan

Oh and Sapper:

"Never tell me the odds!"


----------



## akwooly

cube farm


----------



## MetsFan

Oh and Sapper:

"Never tell me the odds!"


----------



## akwooly

cube farm


----------



## MetsFan

Oh and Sapper:

"Never tell me the odds!"


----------



## MetsFan

Oh and Sapper:

"Never tell me the odds!"


----------



## akwooly

cube farm


----------



## MetsFan

Oh and Sapper:

"Never tell me the odds!"


----------



## MetsFan

Oh and Sapper:

"Never tell me the odds!"


----------



## akwooly

cube farm


----------



## akwooly

cube farm


----------



## akwooly

cube farm


----------



## MetsFan

Oh and Sapper:

"Never tell me the odds!"


----------



## akwooly

cube farm


----------



## akwooly

cube farm


----------



## akwooly

cube farm


----------



## akwooly

cube farm


----------



## akwooly

cube farm


----------



## akwooly

cube farm


----------



## akwooly

cube farm


----------



## akwooly

cube farm


----------



## akwooly

cube farm


----------



## akwooly

always bet on black


----------



## akwooly

always bet on black


----------



## akwooly

always bet on black


----------



## akwooly

always bet on black


----------



## akwooly

always bet on black


----------



## akwooly

always bet on black


----------



## akwooly

always bet on black


----------



## akwooly

always bet on black


----------



## akwooly

always bet on black


----------



## akwooly

always bet on black


----------



## akwooly

always bet on black


----------



## akwooly

always bet on black


----------



## akwooly

always bet on black


----------



## akwooly

always bet on black


----------



## akwooly

always bet on black


----------



## blybrook PE

Put it all on GREEN


----------



## akwooly

always bet on black


----------



## blybrook PE

Let it ride


----------



## akwooly

always bet on black


----------



## akwooly

0 or 00


----------



## akwooly

0 or 00


----------



## akwooly

0 or 00


----------



## akwooly

0 or 00


----------



## blybrook PE

Spin the wheel


----------



## blybrook PE

Throw the ball


----------



## akwooly

26 or 29 always pays out for me


----------



## akwooly

26 or 29, easy money


----------



## akwooly

26 or 29, easy money


----------



## akwooly

26 or 29, easy money


----------



## akwooly

26 or 29, easy money


----------



## akwooly

26 or 29, easy money


----------



## akwooly

26 or 29, easy money


----------



## akwooly

26 or 29, easy money


----------



## akwooly

26 or 29, easy money


----------



## akwooly

26 or 29, easy money


----------



## akwooly

26 or 29, easy money


----------



## blybrook PE

Pocket the magnet


----------



## akwooly

26 or 29, easy money


----------



## akwooly

26 or 29, easy money


----------



## akwooly

26 or 29, easy money


----------



## blybrook PE

Roll the dice


----------



## blybrook PE

Dealers crooked


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> Spin the wheel


ever go over the boarder to Dawson City?


----------



## akwooly

good times in Dawson


----------



## akwooly

diamond tooth gerties


----------



## akwooly

diamond tooth gerties


----------



## blybrook PE

Marked cards


----------



## akwooly

diamond tooth gerties


----------



## akwooly

diamond tooth gerties


----------



## akwooly

diamond tooth gerties


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spin the wheel
> 
> 
> 
> ever go over the boarder to Dawson City?
Click to expand...

Not yet to Dawson. Its a trip I want to take. Bring the Top o the world home through Chicken. Maybe go back out to Eagle too


----------



## akwooly

diamond tooth gerties


----------



## blybrook PE

Last trip in, guards didn't like me hauling my own fuel fer some reason


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spin the wheel
> 
> 
> 
> ever go over the boarder to Dawson City?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet to Dawson. Its a trip I want to take. Bring the Top o the world home through Chicken. Maybe go back out to Eagle too
Click to expand...

40 mile country is wild


----------



## blybrook PE

Its hit and miss when crossing


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> Last trip in, guards didn't like me hauling my own fuel fer some reason


taxes


----------



## blybrook PE

I've enjoyed my 40mile trips so far


----------



## akwooly

they didn't like the 10 gals of diesel i had so i put it in the tank


----------



## blybrook PE

Taxes, that makes sense. Was bypassing the GMT


----------



## akwooly

chickenstock


----------



## blybrook PE

Oh, I had 100 gallons in the bed tank; got me to Whitehorse and home. Filled the tank in Delta


----------



## blybrook PE

I know the folks that run that event. A bunch of cluckers if u ask me


----------



## blybrook PE

Didnt make it out there past couple events though


----------



## blybrook PE

Hmm, tire shop just called. Time ro go get my two winter tires back


----------



## engineergurl

I don't know how big my desk is but when my chair is pulled all the way in, my legs aren't long enough to reach the other side


----------



## engineergurl

and I can easily take a nap under it


----------



## engineergurl

I have the second desk set up on the window wall, but that is not as wide as this one


----------



## engineergurl

that's where I have my coffee maker and plants and stuff


----------



## engineergurl

I have just been given a 'other duties as asigned'


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> Taxes, that makes sense. Was bypassing the GMT


it cost me over $60 to fill up my sno go in dawson!


----------



## matt267 PE

Just planned lettuce in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just planned lettuce in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just planned lettuce in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just planned lettuce in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just planned lettuce in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just planned lettuce in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just planned lettuce in the garden.


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> I know the folks that run that event. A bunch of cluckers if u ask me


who, Bronk?


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taxes, that makes sense. Was bypassing the GMT
> 
> 
> 
> it cost me over $60 to fill up my sno go in dawson!
Click to expand...



lol you called it a sno go


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

making binders


----------



## engineergurl

rip tab off


----------



## engineergurl

insert into divider


----------



## engineergurl

rip tab off, insert into divider


----------



## engineergurl

rip tab off, insert into divider


----------



## engineergurl

rip tab off, insert into divider


----------



## MetsFan

I can't even fit a chair with arms under my desk. I had to go out and get an arm-less office chair or I'd have to sit at an angle with one arm sticking out.


----------



## engineergurl

rip tab off, insert into divider


----------



## engineergurl

rip tab off, insert into divider


----------



## MetsFan

I wish you could just call an engineer with questions instead of having to go through RFI after RFI. Imagine how much time and money you would save by having a 5 minute conversation.


----------



## engineergurl

rip tab off, insert into divider


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, corn bread. Now i'm hungry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make better cornbread than KF I bet
Click to expand...

I bet mine is P90x approved. 



NJmike PE said:


> I have two 27" monitors


Only 2, that's cute.


----------



## engineergurl

MetsFan said:


> I wish you could just call an engineer with questions instead of having to go through RFI after RFI. Imagine how much time and money you would save by having a 5 minute conversation.




yeah but somewhere in the past trust was broken and someone said something that someone else thought they said and now it all has to be documented


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, corn bread. Now i'm hungry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make better cornbread than KF I bet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet mine is P90x approved.
Click to expand...



It doesn't matter if it's healthy if everyone throws it in the garbage...


----------



## engineergurl

rip tab off, insert into divider


----------



## engineergurl

rip tab off, insert into divider


----------



## engineergurl

rip tab off, insert into divider


----------



## engineergurl

rip tab off, insert into divider


----------



## engineergurl

rip tab off, insert into divider


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, corn bread. Now i'm hungry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make better cornbread than KF I bet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet mine is P90x approved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if it's healthy if everyone throws it in the garbage...
Click to expand...

Tastes good to me.


----------



## engineergurl

rip tab off, insert into divider


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, corn bread. Now i'm hungry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make better cornbread than KF I bet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet mine is P90x approved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if it's healthy if everyone throws it in the garbage...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tastes good to me.
Click to expand...



and you have eaten soy bacon.

your argument is invalid.


----------



## akwooly

MetsFan said:


> I wish you could just call an engineer with questions instead of having to go through RFI after RFI. Imagine how much time and money you would save by having a 5 minute conversation.


yeah, until you get burned on it and there is no proper paper trail.


----------



## engineergurl

rip tab off, insert into divider


----------



## engineergurl

rip tab off, insert into divider


----------



## engineergurl

rip tab off, insert into divider


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you could just call an engineer with questions instead of having to go through RFI after RFI. Imagine how much time and money you would save by having a 5 minute conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, until you get burned on it and there is no proper paper trail.
Click to expand...

you can still have the 5 min conv but follow it up with an RFI so everyone is covered.


----------



## engineergurl

done


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you could just call an engineer with questions instead of having to go through RFI after RFI. Imagine how much time and money you would save by having a 5 minute conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, until you get burned on it and there is no proper paper trail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can still have the 5 min conv but follow it up with an RFI so everyone is covered.
Click to expand...

you can't call the engineer? why not?


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taxes, that makes sense. Was bypassing the GMT
> 
> 
> 
> it cost me over $60 to fill up my sno go in dawson!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol you called it a sno go
Click to expand...

that's what they are called


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taxes, that makes sense. Was bypassing the GMT
> 
> 
> 
> it cost me over $60 to fill up my sno go in dawson!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol you called it a sno go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's what they are called
Click to expand...

in the village


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## akwooly

snogo


----------



## akwooly

snogo


----------



## engineergurl

nearly 15:00


----------



## akwooly

snogo


----------



## akwooly

nearly 1100


----------



## akwooly

snogo


----------



## akwooly

snogo


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taxes, that makes sense. Was bypassing the GMT
> 
> 
> 
> it cost me over $60 to fill up my sno go in dawson!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol you called it a sno go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's what they are called
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the village
Click to expand...



in my head that is a brand name


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

matt267

8479

NJmike PE

6293

Lumber Jim

2716

engineergurl

2127

Golden Eagle

2085

Ship Wreck PE

1267

ramnares

1123

frazil

1116

Master slacker

1086

akwooly

1002

knight1fox3

809

Sapper

545

Weavs33

379

SMott

363

Ble_PE

316

blybrook PE

253

maryannette

236

csb

203

MetsFan

199

envirotex

83

FLBuff PE

64

Flyer_PE

59

bosco115

28

Dark Knight

21

TehMightyEngineer

15

Supe

14

Krakosky

13

Dexman PE

9

Road Guy

9

YMZ PE

7

PE2B

5

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

testee

1

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

ATL Derek

1


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> and you have eaten soy bacon.
> 
> your argument is invalid.


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you have eaten soy bacon.
> 
> your argument is invalid.
Click to expand...

if you are going to attempt to invalidate my argument, you probably should choose something that makes more sense


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## akwooly

hungry


----------



## akwooly

hungry


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.


----------



## akwooly

hungry


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing tigers with my daughter.

Top :bananalama:

31k +1


----------



## akwooly

hungry


----------



## akwooly

hungry


----------



## akwooly

hungry


----------



## akwooly

hungry


----------



## akwooly

hungry


----------



## akwooly

hungry


----------



## akwooly

hungry


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## akwooly

post ham


----------



## BosStr27

I'll have the milk steak, boiled over hard


----------



## akwooly

ham post


----------



## MetsFan

akwooly said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you could just call an engineer with questions instead of having to go through RFI after RFI. Imagine how much time and money you would save by having a 5 minute conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, until you get burned on it and there is no proper paper trail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can still have the 5 min conv but follow it up with an RFI so everyone is covered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can't call the engineer? why not?
Click to expand...



I guess I could. I have their initials on the drawing. "Can I talk to ATJ or YRE please?" 

But the GC wants everything to written down, understandably. Ha, don't get me started on confirming RFI's. The GC requested them and then they got upset because we weren't asking a question on it. We already answered the question at the meeting, you asked us to write a confirming RFI!


----------



## akwooly

what's a milk steak


----------



## BosStr27

just a random Always Sunny reference


----------



## akwooly

that's one of the shows i want to watch but i get overruled everytime


----------



## akwooly

civil 3D not responding


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

hour and 20 left to the work day


----------



## engineergurl

hubby is already off work


----------



## engineergurl

this is what happens when he goes in at 4 am and I go to work at 8:30


----------



## frazil

On a phone call


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## matt267 PE

Transformers is on. Daddy is no longer important.


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## matt267 PE

Transformers is on. Daddy is no longer important.


----------



## matt267 PE

Transformers is on. Daddy is no longer important.


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## matt267 PE

Transformers is on. Daddy is no longer important.


----------



## matt267 PE

Transformers is on. Daddy is no longer important.


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## matt267 PE

Transformers is on. Daddy is no longer important.


----------



## matt267 PE

Transformers is on. Daddy is no longer important.


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## matt267 PE

Transformers is on. Daddy is no longer important.


----------



## matt267 PE

Transformers is on. Daddy is no longer important.


----------



## matt267 PE

Transformers is on. Daddy is no longer important.


----------



## matt267 PE

Transformers is on. Daddy is no longer important.


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## frazil

Mute button people!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Transformers is on. Daddy is no longer important.


----------



## matt267 PE

Transformers is on. Daddy is no longer important.


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Transformers is on. Daddy is no longer important.


----------



## frazil

Someone on the phone has kids yelling in the background


----------



## matt267 PE

Transformers is on. Daddy is no longer important.


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Someone on the phone has kids yelling in the background


Not me. My daughter is watching transformers.


----------



## engineergurl

I always get embarrassed if I'm on a call at home and the dogs start barking in the other room... I keep my phone on mute if I'm not talking


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Transformers is on. Daddy is no longer important.


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

oh, now the binders are all put together and the work study shows up


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Gloden Corral?


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## frazil

engineergurl said:


> I always get embarrassed if I'm on a call at home and the dogs start barking in the other room... I keep my phone on mute if I'm not talking


Seriously


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always get embarrassed if I'm on a call at home and the dogs start barking in the other room... I keep my phone on mute if I'm not talking
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously
Click to expand...

I bet that's a bitter pill to swallow


----------



## frazil

It's not that hard


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## frazil

Lol


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Afternoon


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Try harder


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah...it's Friday!!!!


----------



## frazil

Afternoon smott


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## matt267 PE

How much more?


----------



## engineergurl

just sent another nasty gram... good gosh everyone around here must think I'm a witch with a capital B


----------



## frazil

Woohoo! Friday Friday gotta get down on friday


----------



## matt267 PE

How much more?


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## matt267 PE

How much more?


----------



## frazil

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

How much more?


----------



## engineergurl

read that get as go


----------



## matt267 PE

How much more?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much more?


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## matt267 PE

How much more?


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## matt267 PE

How much more?


----------



## engineergurl

post spam


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Over 30k!!!


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Over 30k!!!


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Try harder


do or do not. there is no try


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Over 30k!!!


----------



## frazil

Lalala


----------



## engineergurl

matt267

8529

NJmike PE

6294

Lumber Jim

2716

engineergurl

2207

Golden Eagle

2085

Ship Wreck PE

1267

frazil

1142

ramnares

1123

Master slacker

1087

akwooly

1017

knight1fox3

813

Sapper

545

Weavs33

379

SMott

365

Ble_PE

316

blybrook PE

253

maryannette

236

csb

203

MetsFan

200

envirotex

83

FLBuff PE

64

Flyer_PE

59

bosco115

28

Dark Knight

21

TehMightyEngineer

15

Supe

14

Krakosky

13

Dexman PE

9

Road Guy

9

YMZ PE

7

PE2B

5

BosStr27

2

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

testee

1

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

ATL Derek

1


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

do!


----------



## frazil

Mental Tornado


----------



## NJmike PE

SMott said:


> Over 30k!!!


uh, 31k me' lady


----------



## frazil

Mental Tornado


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wow!


----------



## frazil

Mental Tornado


----------



## frazil

Mental Tornado


----------



## frazil

Mental Tornado


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Well, set high goals...like 40k soon...let's get there!


----------



## frazil

Mental Tornado


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can do it!


----------



## frazil

Mental Tornado


----------



## frazil

Mental Tornado


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can do anything...we're engineers!


----------



## frazil

Mental Tornado


----------



## frazil

Mental Tornado


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Engineers....better than-----


----------



## frazil

Mental Tornado


----------



## frazil

Mental Tornado


----------



## knight1fox3

With jello shots!!! Cuz Smott is back!


----------



## frazil

Mental Tornado


----------



## knight1fox3

With jello shots!!! Cuz Smott is back!


----------



## knight1fox3

With jello shots!!! Cuz Smott is back!


----------



## knight1fox3

SNIPED!

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

moar


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I feel like spam tonight! Like spam tonight!


----------



## akwooly

lama


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> With jello shots!!! Cuz Smott is back!


QFT


----------



## akwooly

llama


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No Jell-O shots.... I do have to get beer for crawfish boil tomorrow.


----------



## akwooly

llama


----------



## akwooly

llama llama mad at mama


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Crawfish boil!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Crawfish flavored spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam I am


----------



## akwooly

crawfish boil on my buddy's drill rig today.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Said sam


----------



## NJmike PE

bout to go on 'dis biatch


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Crawfish=awesome


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't eat the dead ones!!!!! Ha!


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## akwooly

looks like a lot of work to eat crawfish


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Waiting on daughters therapist to arrive


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## akwooly

SMott said:


> Don't eat the dead ones!!!!! Ha!


aren't they dead when you eat them?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

They are good ....gotta know how to eat em!


----------



## NJmike PE

SMott said:


> Waiting on daughters *therapist* to arrive


Hey Mott, is she hott? you can tell us.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yeah....that's a statement only seasoned crawfish eaters understand


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## akwooly

look like giant bugs or small lobsters


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Some people might think so


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## MetsFan

Marvin K. Mooney Will You Please Go Now!


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## MetsFan

Marvin K. Mooney Will You Please Go Now!


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## MetsFan

Marvin K. Mooney Will You Please Go Now!


----------



## akwooly

how many pounds do you have to cook per person?


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Pinch the tail....meat comes out without peeling all the way


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## NJmike PE

SMott said:


> Pinch the tail....meat comes out without peeling all the way


that's what she said


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## akwooly

you catch crawfish yourself?


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## NJmike PE

spam i am


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Cooking a sack of ~40 lbs.....will have about 15 people. Will have leftovers.


----------



## NJmike PE

less than 300 for 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No, local fish market.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Woo hoo


----------



## akwooly

i am spam


----------



## MetsFan

Marvin K. Mooney Will You Please Go Now!


----------



## akwooly

i am spam


----------



## MetsFan

Marvin K. Mooney Will You Please Go Now!


----------



## MetsFan

Marvin K. Mooney Will You Please Go Now!


----------



## akwooly

so is the trick to boil live crawfish?


----------



## akwooly

i am spam


----------



## akwooly

i want crawfish


----------



## NJmike PE

spam hammer


----------



## akwooly

or spot prawns


----------



## NJmike PE

it's beer o'clock


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> SMott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't eat the dead ones!!!!! Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> aren't they dead when you eat them?
Click to expand...



you ain't supposed to eat the ones that were dead before you boiled them


----------



## NJmike PE

it's beer o'clock


----------



## akwooly

spot prawns


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> so is the trick to boil live crawfish?




smh


----------



## akwooly

spot prawns


----------



## NJmike PE

it's beer o'clock


----------



## NJmike PE

it's beer o'clock


----------



## NJmike PE

it's beer o'clock


----------



## engineergurl

was thinking of doing a low country next weekend... I was going to go with shrimp cause there's a dude that sells them every other friday down off the highway


----------



## NJmike PE

it's beer o'clock


----------



## NJmike PE

it's beer o'clock


----------



## NJmike PE

it's beer o'clock


----------



## NJmike PE

it's beer o'clock


----------



## NJmike PE

it's beer o'clock


----------



## engineergurl

I actually don't like any shell fish


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> so is the trick to boil live crawfish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smh
Click to expand...

smh


----------



## NJmike PE

it's beer o'clock


----------



## NJmike PE

it's beer o'clock


----------



## engineergurl

so I pick out the sausage potatoes and corn


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna tell you a story,
About the house-man blues
I come home one Friday,
Had to tell the landlady I done lost my job
She said that don't confront me,
Long as I get my money next Friday
Now next Friday come I didn't get the rent,
And out the door I went


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Life..got to go


----------



## frazil

Blah blah blah


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> so is the trick to boil live crawfish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> smh
Click to expand...

i have much to learn about what goes on down south


----------



## NJmike PE

So I goes to the landlady,
I said, "You let me slide?"
I'll have the rent for you tomorrow
Or the next day I don't know
So said let me slide it on you know people,
I notice when I come home in the evening
She ain't got nothing nice to say to me,
But for five year she was so nice
Lord she was lovey-dovey,
I come home one particular evening
The landlady said, "You got the rent money yet?",
I said, "No, can't find no job,
Therefore I ain't got no money to pay the rent"
She said "I don't believe you're tryin' to find no job"
Said "I seen you today you was standin' on a corner,
Leaning up against a post"
I said "But I'm tired, I've been walkin' all day"
She said "That don't confront me,
Long as I get my money next Friday"
Now next Friday come I didn't have the rent,
And out the door I went


----------



## NJmike PE

So I go down the streets,
Down to my good friend's house
I said "Look man I'm outdoors you know,
Can I stay with you maybe a couple days?"
He said "Uh, let me go and ask my wife"
He come out of the house,
I could see it in his face
I know that was no
He said "I don't know man, ah she kinda funny, you know"
I said "I know, everybody funny, now you funny too"
So I go back home
I tell the landlady I got a job, I'm gonna pay the rent
She said "Yeah?" I said "Oh yeah"
And then she was so nice,
Lord, she was lovey-dovey
So I go in my room, pack up my things and I go,
I slip on out the back door and down the streets I go
She a-howlin' about the front rent, she'll be lucky to get any back rent,
She ain't gonna get none of it
So I stop in the local bar you know people,
I go to the bar, I ring my coat, I call the bartender
Said "Look man, come down here", he got down there
So what you want?


----------



## frazil

Blah blah blah


----------



## NJmike PE

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer
Well I ain't seen my baby since I don't know when,
I've been drinking bourbon, whiskey, scotch and gin
Gonna get high man, I'm gonna get loose,
Need me a triple shot of that juice
Gonna get drunk, don't you have no fear
I want one bourbon, one scotch and one beer
One bourbon, one scotch, one beer


----------



## frazil

Blah blah blah


----------



## NJmike PE

But I'm sitting now at the bar,
I'm getting drunk, I'm feelin' mellow
I'm drinkin' bourbon, I'm drinkin' scotch, I'm drinkin' beer
Looked down the bar, here come the bartender
I said "Look man, come down here"
So what you want?


----------



## frazil

Blah blah blah


----------



## NJmike PE

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer
No, I ain't seen my baby since the night before last,
Gotta get a drink man, I'm gonna get gassed
Gonna get high man, I ain't had enough,
Need me a triple shot of that stuff
Gonna get drunk, won't you listen right here,
I want one bourbon, one shot and one beer
One bourbon, one scotch, one beer


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## frazil

Blah blah blah


----------



## NJmike PE

Now by this time I'm plenty high,
You know when your mouth a-getting dry you're plenty high
Looked down the bar I say to my bartender
I said "Look man, come down here", he got down there
So what you want this time?
I said "Look man, a-what time is it?"
He said "The clock on the wall say three o'clock.
Last call for alcohol, so what you need?"


----------



## NJmike PE

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer
No, I ain't seen my baby since a nigh' on a week,
Gotta get drunk man, so I can't even speak
Gonna get high man, listen to me,
One drink ain't enough Jack, you better make it three
I wanna get drunk, I'm gonna make it real clear,
I want one bourbon, one scotch and one beer
One bourbon, one scotch, one beer


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## frazil

Who schedules a conference call for 3pm Friday?


----------



## frazil

Blah blah blah


----------



## frazil

Blah blah blah


----------



## akwooly

frazil said:


> Who schedules a conference call for 3pm Friday?


i do


----------



## engineergurl

ugh, storms are rolling in


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> Who schedules a conference call for 3pm Friday?




I schedule it for 4 so I can go home before it and call in from home


----------



## frazil

I'm mentally checked out


----------



## engineergurl

though I would try to avoid fridays


----------



## engineergurl

I mentally checked out wednesday


----------



## NJmike PE

it's beer o'clock


----------



## frazil

Maybe I have been since Monday though


----------



## NJmike PE

it's beer o'clock


----------



## NJmike PE

it's beer o'clock


----------



## engineergurl

I am such a flipping worry wort


----------



## NJmike PE

it's beer o'clock


----------



## frazil

Blah blah blah


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing squinkies, stll haven't done homework


----------



## frazil

engineergurl said:


> I am such a flipping worry wort


Me too. My husband called me a mental tornado last night


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> it's beer o'clock


It is?! When?!

When will then be now?


----------



## engineergurl

grrrrr


----------



## frazil

Hope it's nothing too serious eg


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am such a flipping worry wort
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. My husband called me a mental tornado last night
Click to expand...



my husband is fully capable of dropping the dogs off at the kennel... I can't let him know I'm worried about him doing it though so it's even worse


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> Hope it's nothing too serious eg




nope... totally stupid


----------



## NJmike PE

I can't find my slope map


----------



## engineergurl

he has never driven with either of the dogs in the car without me restraining said dog(s)


----------



## engineergurl

my dogs are spazoids in the car


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's beer o'clock
> 
> 
> 
> It is?! When?!
> 
> When will then be now?
Click to expand...

now!


----------



## engineergurl

once, Rex turned on the 4x4 in the truck while I was driving


----------



## engineergurl

not good when going over 45 mph


----------



## frazil

Beer me!


----------



## engineergurl

dogs are too big to sit on lap while driving


----------



## frazil

engineergurl said:


> once, Rex turned on the 4x4 in the truck while I was driving


Yikes!


----------



## engineergurl

he'll be fine


----------



## engineergurl

lol, we have one of those metal grates that goes between the cargo area and the backseat


----------



## frazil

Ding ding ding


----------



## engineergurl

got it for the trip from AL to VA


----------



## frazil

Ding ding ding


----------



## engineergurl

they bent the metal bolts trying to get up front


----------



## frazil

Awkward silence on the phone...was I supposed to talk?


----------



## engineergurl

lol, Ana likes to try to catch the windshield wipers


----------



## frazil

Dang


----------



## engineergurl

laughed out loud at Fraz, boss walking by office and looked at me funny


----------



## frazil

More awkward silence...


----------



## engineergurl

think I'm gonna go ask boss to leave, storm looks nasty


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> I can't find my slope map


never mind. I found it.


----------



## engineergurl

oy vey


----------



## frazil

Strategery


----------



## frazil

Strategery


----------



## frazil

Strategery


----------



## frazil

Strategery


----------



## frazil

Strategery


----------



## frazil

Strategery


----------



## frazil

Strategery


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find my slope map
> 
> 
> 
> never mind. I found it.
Click to expand...

i was getting worried for you


----------



## frazil

Strategery


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find my slope map
> 
> 
> 
> never mind. I found it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was getting worried for you
Click to expand...

i'm good like that


----------



## frazil

Strategery


----------



## frazil

What's for dinner?


----------



## frazil

What's for dinner?


----------



## frazil

What's for dinner?


----------



## frazil

What's for dinner?


----------



## frazil

What's for dinner?


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;---------------- town drunk


----------



## frazil

What's for dinner?


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> What's for dinner?


beer


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;---------------- town drunk


----------



## frazil

What's for dinner?


----------



## frazil

What's for dinner?


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;---------------- town drunk


----------



## frazil

What's for dinner?


----------



## NJmike PE

where's the beef?


----------



## frazil

School function tonight


----------



## frazil




----------



## frazil

Coulda shoulda woulda


----------



## akwooly

print


----------



## akwooly

print


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## akwooly

print


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## akwooly

spamalot


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## akwooly

spamalot


----------



## akwooly

spamalot


----------



## akwooly

spamalot


----------



## akwooly

spamalot


----------



## akwooly

spamalot


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## akwooly

spamalot


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## akwooly

spamalot


----------



## akwooly

sir spamalot


----------



## akwooly

sir spamalot


----------



## akwooly

sir spamalot


----------



## akwooly

sir spamalot


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## akwooly

sir spamalot


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## akwooly

sir spamalot


----------



## akwooly

sir spamalot


----------



## akwooly

sir spamalot


----------



## akwooly

sir spamalot


----------



## akwooly

sir spamalot


----------



## akwooly

sir spamalot


----------



## akwooly

sir spamalot


----------



## akwooly

sir spamalot


----------



## akwooly

sir spamalot


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## akwooly

sir spamalot


----------



## akwooly

sir spamalot


----------



## akwooly

sir spamalot


----------



## NJmike PE

it's about that thyme....


----------



## akwooly

sir spamalot


----------



## NJmike PE

it's about that thyme....


----------



## NJmike PE

it's about that thyme....


----------



## akwooly

sir spamalot


----------



## NJmike PE

it's about that thyme....


----------



## NJmike PE

it's about that thyme....


----------



## akwooly

to I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## akwooly

I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> to I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


to make like a tree and get outta here


----------



## akwooly

what what


----------



## NJmike PE

it's about that thyme....


----------



## NJmike PE

it's about that thyme....


----------



## NJmike PE

it's about that thyme....


----------



## NJmike PE

it's about that thyme....


----------



## NJmike PE

it's about that thyme....


----------



## NJmike PE

it's about that thyme....


----------



## NJmike PE

it's about that thyme....


----------



## NJmike PE

it's about that thyme....


----------



## NJmike PE

it's about that thyme....


----------



## NJmike PE

it's about that thyme....


----------



## NJmike PE

it's about that thyme....


----------



## NJmike PE

it's about that thyme....


----------



## NJmike PE

make like a tree and get outta here


----------



## NJmike PE

make like a tree and get outta here


----------



## akwooly

it's leave you idiot


----------



## NJmike PE

make like a tree and get outta here


----------



## NJmike PE

make like a tree and get outta here


----------



## NJmike PE

butthead


----------



## akwooly

make like a tree and leave


----------



## NJmike PE

make like a tree and get outta here


----------



## akwooly

you sound like a fool when you say that


----------



## NJmike PE

make like a tree and get outta here


----------



## NJmike PE

make like a tree and get outta here


----------



## akwooly

i thought you were goin to bust a rhyme


----------



## NJmike PE

butthead


----------



## akwooly

must finish so i can leave early


----------



## akwooly

hello, hello. anybody home


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

the ad on the radio just read, "Welcome to fat loss Friday." Can't make this up.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


>


That's what she said


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread proves we all suffer from mental diarrhea


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread proves we all suffer from mental diarrhea


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread proves we all suffer from mental diarrhea


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread proves we all suffer from mental diarrhea


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread proves we all suffer from mental diarrhea


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread proves we all suffer from mental diarrhea


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread proves we all suffer from mental diarrhea


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread proves we all suffer from mental diarrhea


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread proves we all suffer from mental diarrhea


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread proves we all suffer from mental diarrhea


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread proves we all suffer from mental diarrhea


----------



## knight1fox3

Well desk is all cleaned out, I'm almost ready to be done with this place...LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Well desk is all cleaned out, I'm almost ready to be done with this place...LOL


----------



## akwooly

burning bridges or leaving on a good note


----------



## frazil

Congrats KF!


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread proves we all suffer from mental diarrhea


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread proves we all suffer from mental diarrhea


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread proves we all suffer from mental diarrhea


----------



## matt267 PE

I do at least


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while food shopping


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while food shopping. Multitasking this biatch!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while food shopping. Multitasking this biatch!


----------



## MetsFan

Still at work


----------



## MetsFan

Still at work


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while food shopping. Multitasking this biatch!


----------



## MetsFan

Still at work


----------



## MetsFan

Still at work


----------



## MetsFan

Still at work


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while food shopping. Multitasking this biatch!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while food shopping. Multitasking this biatch!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Spamming while food shopping. Multitasking this biatch!


Don't fall into a water fountain.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while food shopping. Multitasking this biatch!


----------



## akwooly

Don't forget the milk


----------



## akwooly

Don't forget the bread


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming while food shopping. Multitasking this biatch!


----------



## akwooly

Find dinner while you are at it


----------



## akwooly

Cheese


----------



## akwooly

Lettuce


----------



## akwooly

Eggs


----------



## NJmike PE

My kids are chick magnets when I take them shopping


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer


----------



## akwooly

Nice


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer


----------



## akwooly

Beer what flavor


----------



## NJmike PE

Kids are chick magnets


----------



## akwooly

Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer flavored beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored beer


----------



## akwooly

With extra beer for beeriness


----------



## matt267 PE

I do at least


----------



## akwooly

Least squares


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok . That was quick. Ready to check out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored beer


----------



## akwooly

Stranger danger


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored beer


----------



## akwooly

You forgot something I'm sure


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer flavored spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam flavored beer


----------



## akwooly

You have all your kids that you arrived with.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost dinner time. Daughter is eating cookies.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost dinner time. Daughter is eating cookies.


----------



## NJmike PE

No. Didn't have any of them. I feel out of place.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost dinner time. Daughter is eating cookies.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost dinner time. Daughter is eating cookies.


----------



## NJmike PE

I feel like Clark Kent went he stops being superman.


----------



## NJmike PE

Vulnerable


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5k was todays goal. We are there.


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5k was todays goal. We are there.


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5k was todays goal. We are there.


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5k was todays goal. We are there.


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5k was todays goal. We are there.


----------



## akwooly

That's how u made it thru store so fast


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5k was todays goal. We are there.


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5k was todays goal. We are there.

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

31.5k was todays goal. We are there.


----------



## akwooly

Nice work


----------



## akwooly

Peace out. Punching out and heading out


----------



## akwooly

Road trip!


----------



## matt267 PE

Long day home


----------



## akwooly

After my daughters talent show this afternoon.


----------



## akwooly

Then 6 hour car ride!


----------



## akwooly

Gonna be a long day.


----------



## knight1fox3

akwooly said:


> burning bridges or leaving on a good note


Leaving on a good note. Always do. I'm a firm believe in building networks.



frazil said:


> Congrats KF!


Thanks Fraz!


----------



## csb

WOOT WOOT


----------



## csb

Of COURSE he believes in building networks. He's a gEEk.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two 27" monitors
> 
> 
> 
> you be ballin
Click to expand...

I got one 27" and to windows in a corner office.


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Having a beer while I wait for takeout.


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner mike?


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some extra spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> What's for dinner mike?


Buffalo wild wings


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's for dinner mike?
> 
> 
> 
> Buffalo wild wings
Click to expand...

Nice.


----------



## NJmike PE

So while waiting, I had a honey brown beer. Not bad. Tastes like a sixer more. See ya'll in the drunk tank tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

I haven't been to the drunk tank in a while. Maybe I'll head over.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe hot weiners for dinner.


----------



## NJmike PE

You'll probably order the foot long with Xtra sauce


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> You'll probably order the foot long with Xtra sauce


I already have one of those. Thanks.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bastard


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you get you wings yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh yeah


----------



## envirotex

spamster


----------



## envirotex

spammich


----------



## envirotex

spamoni


----------



## engineergurl

post commute post


----------



## engineergurl

puppy dogs at the kennel


----------



## engineergurl

commute home sucked with nasty rain


----------



## NJmike PE

Good wings. Good burger good beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

After dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

After dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

After dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

After dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

After dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

After dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

After dinner spam


----------



## NJmike PE

32k?


----------



## NJmike PE

32k?


----------



## matt267 PE

After dinner spam


----------



## NJmike PE

32k?


----------



## NJmike PE

32k?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> 32k?


Hell yeah


----------



## NJmike PE

32k?


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do it


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do it


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do it


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching Thomas the Train


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Watching Thomas the Train


My daughter loved that show. She still likes building with here train set.


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching Thomas the Train


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching Thomas the Train


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching Thomas the Train


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do it


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do it


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do it


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do it


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do it


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do it


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do it


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Still drinking honey brown. Good stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sir Topham Hat


----------



## NJmike PE

Sir Topham Hat


----------



## NJmike PE

Sir Topham Hat


----------



## NJmike PE

So sing along, with Sir Topham Hatt's song


----------



## NJmike PE

So sing along, with Sir Topham Hatt's song


----------



## NJmike PE

So sing along, with Sir Topham Hatt's song


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter wants to save the world. She should be an enviro.


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't get to 32k on my own


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't get to 32k on my own


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't get to 32k on my own


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't get to 32k on my own


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't get to 32k on my own


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't get to 32k on my own


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't get to 32k on my own


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't get to 32k on my own


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't get to 32k on my own


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't get to 32k on my own


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't get to 32k on my own


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching The Regular Show


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching The Regular Show


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching The Regular Show


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching The Regular Show


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching The Regular Show


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching The Regular Show


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching The Regular Show


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching The Regular Show


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching The Regular Show

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

This show sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

This show sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

This show sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

This show sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

This show sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

This show sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

This show sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

This show sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

This show sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

This show sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

This show sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

This show sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

This show sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

This show sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

This show sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

This show sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

This show sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

This show sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

This show sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

This show sucks


----------



## blybrook PE

gives you time to spam!


----------



## blybrook PE

matt267

8753

NJmike PE

6447

Lumber Jim

2716

engineergurl

2239

Golden Eagle

2085

Ship Wreck PE

1268

frazil

1204

ramnares

1123

akwooly

1101

Master slacker

1087

knight1fox3

821

Sapper

545

SMott

391

Weavs33

379

Ble_PE

316

blybrook PE

254

maryannette

236

MetsFan

211

csb

205

envirotex

86

FLBuff PE

64

Flyer_PE

59

bosco115

28

Dark Knight

21

TehMightyEngineer

15

Supe

14

Krakosky

13

Dexman PE

9

Road Guy

9

YMZ PE

7

PE2B

5

BosStr27

2

ATL Derek

1

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

testee

1

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats Matt, you're leaving NJ in the DUST!


----------



## matt267 PE

blybrook PE said:


> Congrats Matt, you're leaving NJ in the DUST!


NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ is my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sun today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

weeds are growing in the garden


----------



## matt267 PE

weeds are growing in the garden


----------



## matt267 PE

weeds are growing in the garden


----------



## matt267 PE

weeds are growing in the garden


----------



## matt267 PE

weeds are growing in the garden


----------



## matt267 PE

weeds are growing in the garden


----------



## matt267 PE

weeds are growing in the garden


----------



## matt267 PE

weeds are growing in the garden


----------



## matt267 PE

weeds are growing in the garden


----------



## matt267 PE

Vegis are growing in the house


----------



## matt267 PE

Vegis are growing in the house


----------



## matt267 PE

Vegis are growing in the house


----------



## matt267 PE

Vegis are growing in the house


----------



## matt267 PE

Vegis are growing in the house


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamalamadingdon


----------



## matt267 PE

Vegis are growing in the house


----------



## matt267 PE

can you grow spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can you grow spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can you grow spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamalamadingdon


----------



## matt267 PE

can you grow spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can you grow spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamalamadingdon


----------



## matt267 PE

can you grow spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can you grow spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can you grow spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can you grow spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can you grow spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamalamadingdon


----------



## matt267 PE

who were the wings


----------



## matt267 PE

who were the wings


----------



## matt267 PE

who were the wings


----------



## matt267 PE

who were the wings


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamalamadingdon


----------



## matt267 PE

who were the wings


----------



## matt267 PE

who were the wings


----------



## matt267 PE

who were the wings


----------



## matt267 PE

who were the wings


----------



## matt267 PE

who were the wings


----------



## matt267 PE

who were the wings


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamalamadingdon


----------



## matt267 PE

hahahaha

HOW were the wings.

Damn engineer.


----------



## matt267 PE

hahahaha

HOW were the wings.

Damn engineer.


----------



## matt267 PE

hahahaha

HOW were the wings.

Damn engineer.


----------



## matt267 PE

hahahaha

HOW were the wings.

Damn engineer.


----------



## matt267 PE

hahahaha

HOW were the wings.

Damn engineer.


----------



## matt267 PE

hahahaha

HOW were the wings.

Damn engineer.


----------



## matt267 PE

hahahaha

HOW were the wings.

Damn engineer.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamalamadingdon


----------



## matt267 PE

hahahaha

HOW were the wings.

Damn engineer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I really suck at this spelling crap


----------



## matt267 PE

I really suck at this spelling crap


----------



## NJmike PE

You suck tori spellings crap?


----------



## matt267 PE

I really suck at this spelling crap


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> You suck tori spellings crap?


^ this


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday night and I'm spamming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday night and I'm spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

You suck tori spellings crap?


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday night and I'm spamming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fryday nite and Im spaming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fryday nite and Im spaming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fryday nite and Im spaming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fryday nite and Im spaming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fryday nite and Im spaming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fryday nite and Im spaming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fryday nite and Im spaming.


----------



## matt267 PE

here is more shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

here is more shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

here is more shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

here is more shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

here is more shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

here is more shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

here is more shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

here is more shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

here is more shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

here is more shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

here is more shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

here is more shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

here is more shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

here is more shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

here is more shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

here is more shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

here is more shameless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll get there


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll get there


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll get there


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll get there


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll get there


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll get there


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll get there


----------



## NJmike PE

More


----------



## NJmike PE

I gotta have more cow bell


----------



## NJmike PE

You can't touch this


----------



## NJmike PE

You can't touch this


----------



## NJmike PE

You can't touch this


----------



## NJmike PE

You can't touch this


----------



## NJmike PE

You can't touch this


----------



## NJmike PE

My, my, my music hits me so hard

Makes me say "Oh my Lord"

Thank you for blessing me

With a mind to rhyme and two hype feet

It feels good, when you know you're down

A super dope homeboy from the Oaktown

And I'm known as such

And this is a beat, uh, you can't touch


----------



## NJmike PE

I told you homeboy (You can't touch this)

Yeah, that's how we living and you know (You can't touch this)

Look at my eyes, man (You can't touch this)

Yo, let me bust the funky lyrics (You can't touch this)


----------



## NJmike PE

Fresh new kicks, advance

You gotta like that, now you know you wanna dance

So move, outta your seat

And get a fly girl and catch this beat

While it's rolling, hold on

Pump a little bit and let 'em know it's going on

Like that, like that

Cold on a mission so fall them back

Let 'em know, that you're too much

And this is a beat, uh, you can't touch


----------



## frazil

What's your goal?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm done for now. Time for some more pie.


----------



## frazil

Holy Moley I just had to skip through 10 pages


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> What's your goal?


32k


----------



## frazil

Pie?!


----------



## NJmike PE

Yo, I told you (You can't touch this)

Why you standing there, man? (You can't touch this)

Yo, sound the bell, school is in, sucka (You can't touch this)


----------



## frazil

Where's it at?


----------



## NJmike PE

Give me a song, or rhythm

Make 'em sweat, that's what I'm giving 'em

Now, they know

You talking about the Hammer you talking about a show

That's hype, and tight

Singers are sweating so pass them a wipe

Or a tape, to learn

What's it gonna take in the 90's to burn

The charts? Legit

Either work hard or you might as well quit


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> Yo, I told you (You can't touch this)
> 
> Why you standing there, man? (You can't touch this)
> 
> Yo, sound the bell, school is in, sucka (You can't touch this)


It's bad that I just read this and in my mind I'm already doing the baggy pants shuffle


----------



## NJmike PE

That's word because you know...


----------



## frazil

Today is the first day of screen-time turnoff week. My kids are militant about it. I have to hide in the bathroom to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

You can't touch this


----------



## frazil

Can't touch this


----------



## NJmike PE

You can't touch this


----------



## frazil

Can't touch this


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Today is the first day of screen-time turnoff week. My kids are militant about it. I have to hide in the bathroom to spam


Mrs NJ is the same way


----------



## frazil

Can't touch this


----------



## frazil

Tip TOP


----------



## NJmike PE

Break it down!

Stop, Hammer time!


----------



## NJmike PE

That so g is too Damn long


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hangin tough


----------



## NJmike PE

Nkob


----------



## NJmike PE

Ashamed that I know that one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Every girl in 7th grade at Jenkins Middle School in 1989-90 knew that... So that tells me you're a 7th grade girl


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn it. Now I have to move again.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Where's it at?


the pie is not in my belly.



frazil said:


> Today is the first day of screen-time turnoff week. My kids are militant about it. I have to hide in the bathroom to spam


That's awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

refresh


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

can't stop


----------



## matt267 PE

must spam


----------



## frazil

I guess I've been in here long enough...see you later


----------



## matt267 PE

can't stop


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> I guess I've been in here long enough...see you later


Good night


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going to stick around to see this through 32k


----------



## NJmike PE

Its raining again


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going to stick around to see this through 32k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going to stick around to see this through 32k


----------



## NJmike PE

Gn fraz


----------



## matt267 PE

You can keep the rain. Don't send it north.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can keep the rain. Don't send it north.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can keep the rain. Don't send it north.


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh its coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can keep the rain. Don't send it north.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Oh its coming.


I know, I know.


----------



## matt267 PE

Rain means I"ll stay in to spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 32k


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching Gladiator


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 32k


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Watching Gladiator


Good movie.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 32k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 32k


----------



## NJmike PE

I am Gladiator


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Activate your inner spammer. We're almost to 32k.


----------



## matt267 PE

32k +


----------



## matt267 PE

I've caused enough damage here today.

Good night my friend.

Talk with you tomorrow.


----------



## NJmike PE

Same. Sorry my phone died. Gonna stick around a bit longer


----------



## NJmike PE

Eh. On second thought. I'm out


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

WHAT


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday night spamming with EG


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday night spamming with EG


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> Friday night spamming with EG




WOOT, Jim beam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday night spamming with EG


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday night spamming with EG


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday night spamming with EG


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday night spamming with EG


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

shut your holes and do your watches


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## NJmike PE

Tapatalk is the work well lately


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## NJmike PE

Tapatalk is the work well lately


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## NJmike PE

Tapatalk isn't working well lately


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## NJmike PE

Tapatalk isn't working well lately


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## NJmike PE

Tapatalk isn't working well lately


----------



## engineergurl

I'm on the hybrid computer thing


----------



## NJmike PE

Tapatalk isn't working well lately


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## NJmike PE

Tapatalk isn't working well lately


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## NJmike PE

Tapatalk isn't working well lately


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

was that times square?


----------



## engineergurl

I miss my Ana and Rex


----------



## NJmike PE

Tapatalk isn't working well lately


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm watching blue bloods


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm watching blue bloods


----------



## engineergurl

I signal, you just listen... and try not to wet yoursel


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm watching blue bloods


----------



## engineergurl

I don't know what that is


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## NJmike PE

Show about a family of NYC cops


----------



## engineergurl

episode paused so the hubby can make more CABS


----------



## engineergurl

kitty looking for dogs


----------



## engineergurl

hubby making another drink


----------



## NJmike PE

Tom Selleck is in it. Gotta be good


----------



## engineergurl

we are never going to finish these shows


----------



## engineergurl

first episode was started at 7


----------



## engineergurl

episode 3 will catch us up and we are FINALLY on it


----------



## engineergurl

only watching it cause I am ocd and love historical American war stories


----------



## NJmike PE

I must be tired. I'm not interested in drinking anymore tonight


----------



## engineergurl

I have the DVR programed to record them


----------



## engineergurl

you are a parent, that happens


----------



## engineergurl

my animals need food twice a day


----------



## engineergurl

a bowl of water available


----------



## engineergurl

and attention when I give it (and in my house it's often)


----------



## NJmike PE

Makes me feel old


----------



## engineergurl

but my puppies are not here and for the first time since dec of 2012 I don't have to wake up and take them out or feed them


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm do everything for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Later.


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

I may not have gone to Yale


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

Anne is so much smarter than those men


----------



## engineergurl

they promised Abe he would go to his reward


----------



## engineergurl

no trust


----------



## engineergurl

a spy will provide to the ones that follow through with their promises


----------



## engineergurl

what is Abe to do?


----------



## engineergurl

why does the bird that is on the table still have feathers on it?


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

I'm not decided on if I like Abe... too wishy washy and no commitment to either side


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

nascar race tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

glad it's a night race


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

I thought it was cabbage and apparently it is cauliflour


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

and the son that trusted the father finally was betrayed


----------



## engineergurl

should have given a spoiler alert ther


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

if the actor is doing his job then I'm not supposed to like him


----------



## engineergurl

THIS IS NEW JERSEY


----------



## engineergurl

lmbo


----------



## engineergurl

NJMike, New Jersey just thwarted all the Colonials efforts in this episode


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

I would punch these men in the balls


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

mad men commercial, never seen it but apparently the hubby is playing candy crush and isn't paying attention to fast forward it


----------



## engineergurl

ha was that a top?


----------



## engineergurl

no swiping swiper


----------



## engineergurl

I gave up and hit fast forward


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

I don't like Abes wife


----------



## engineergurl

she is iffy in my mind


----------



## engineergurl

no it's a different red coat


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

I liked that last British Soldier


----------



## engineergurl

Caleb is pissing me off


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

dumb ass, you loose, shut up


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

those shirts are awfully fluffy


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

Germans


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

saurkraut


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

again with New Jersey... deliver the cabbage to Trenton


----------



## engineergurl

`watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

ankle is itchey


----------



## engineergurl

my turn to make drinks?


----------



## engineergurl

I HATE the boot


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

what a witch with a capital b


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## Road Guy

Red this!

Www.lemonparty.org


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

watching Turn episodes again to figure out more details


----------



## engineergurl

Rg posted a very important link


----------



## engineergurl

it's an initiation to all eb members


----------



## engineergurl

you need to see this in order to get some of the inside jokes (I'm not supposed to tell you that)


----------



## engineergurl

don't get me in trouble for telling you to


----------



## engineergurl

shhhh


----------



## engineergurl

matt267

8963

NJmike PE

6530

Lumber Jim

2716

engineergurl

2443

Golden Eagle

2085

Ship Wreck PE

1268

frazil

1215

ramnares

1123

akwooly

1101

Master slacker

1087

knight1fox3

821

Sapper

547

SMott

391

Weavs33

379

Ble_PE

316

blybrook PE

256

maryannette

236

MetsFan

211

csb

205

envirotex

86

FLBuff PE

64

Flyer_PE

59

bosco115

28

Dark Knight

21

TehMightyEngineer

15

Supe

14

Krakosky

13

Road Guy

10

Dexman PE

9

YMZ PE

7

PE2B

5

BosStr27

2

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

testee

1

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

ATL Derek

1


----------



## knight1fox3

Back from the race already?

Lame


----------



## engineergurl

septic tank


----------



## engineergurl

the race is on sat


----------



## engineergurl

we haven't even left for the race


----------



## engineergurl

not lame


----------



## engineergurl

you need to watch nascar more


----------



## engineergurl

even if it had been tonight


----------



## engineergurl

it would have been postponed


----------



## knight1fox3

oh

my bad


----------



## engineergurl

have you seen the weather here?!?


----------



## engineergurl

ha ha I just txt you


----------



## engineergurl

I am spaming


----------



## knight1fox3

you think you can't make mistakes EG


----------



## engineergurl

I am spaming good


----------



## knight1fox3

but, the decisions you make, could get u and ur crew killed


----------



## knight1fox3

i believe in you though


----------



## engineergurl

I make mistakes


----------



## engineergurl

you are the one who thinks you can't make mistakes


----------



## knight1fox3

NOW


----------



## knight1fox3

SHALL WE BEGIN


----------



## engineergurl

I think you are quoting a fictional science fantasy movie


----------



## knight1fox3

I BELIEVE IN YOU JIM/EG


----------



## engineergurl

I am watching halo and a fire now


----------



## knight1fox3

you quoted equally well


----------



## engineergurl

I am just happy to be spaming


----------



## engineergurl

I need to go buy a new cooler tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

any suggestions on how to deal with bleachers in a boot?


----------



## engineergurl

14x14x14 inch cooler and all soft


----------



## engineergurl

I feel bad


----------



## knight1fox3

watch if you have time and good internets....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAEkuVgt6Aw


----------



## engineergurl

niether Ana or rex deal with storms well


----------



## engineergurl

I thought we had good interwebs but halo is lagging so I need to coordinate networks


----------



## engineergurl

need to figure out who is on virizon and who on green tiger


----------



## engineergurl

oh and he's on his own


----------



## engineergurl

seriously?!?


----------



## engineergurl

hi


----------



## knight1fox3

i want to wrestle with anna and rex


----------



## engineergurl

at the rate I'm going I'm going to need to buy all new right shoes


----------



## engineergurl

Ana not Anna


----------



## engineergurl

Ana is short for Anaconda


----------



## knight1fox3

i can defeat ana


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFClhxM7LY4


----------



## engineergurl

only cause I don't let her near people who might sue me


----------



## engineergurl

Ana did good with Krak


----------



## engineergurl

Mudpuppy has met her but we kinda kept her a bit away from him


----------



## engineergurl

YMZ met her and did good


----------



## knight1fox3

Ana would not do good with me....i'm dominant


----------



## engineergurl

VT wanted to meet them both but we left them behind when I went up north


----------



## engineergurl

Ana only submits to me


----------



## engineergurl

she pretends to do so with the hubby


----------



## engineergurl

but she is the princess


----------



## engineergurl

if you tried to make her submit, she would rip you a new one


----------



## engineergurl

which is why I have to muzzle her for most people


----------



## engineergurl

because they have this stupid idea that she is a dog and that they are dominant


----------



## engineergurl

you can be dominant all you want over there


----------



## engineergurl

and that is fine


----------



## engineergurl

but don't bring that near me


----------



## knight1fox3

Ana would submit to me


----------



## knight1fox3

I am the dog whisper


----------



## engineergurl

Ana didn't like mp too much


----------



## engineergurl

bull shit


----------



## knight1fox3

THERE'S NO BS, all dogs submit to me


----------



## engineergurl

honestly, there is no chance in hell Ana would submit to you


----------



## engineergurl

you don't know her language or commands


----------



## engineergurl

and while even if you could get her to respond to you alone


----------



## engineergurl

(I do have her kenneled and she is fine this weekend)


----------



## engineergurl

no matter what command you gave her, if I was in the area, she would turn to me for confirmation of said command


----------



## engineergurl

she hasn't had to answer to ANYONE but me for the last 8 years


----------



## engineergurl

and if I'm there she won't respond to anyone


----------



## engineergurl

She's my princess


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> honestly, there is no chance in hell Ana would submit to you


Very much, challenge accepted. And I teach doggy day care every other weekend in the summer...........BOOM


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> she hasn't had to answer to ANYONE but me for the last 8 years


Because there's a command that she has yet to refuse..


----------



## engineergurl

but really


----------



## engineergurl

dude... stop being a butt.... really... Ana listens to me, and if we introduce you, things will be good, but if not the results aren't good


----------



## engineergurl

you come near me and haven't been introduced


----------



## engineergurl

sucks to be you because you are a dude


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> dude... stop being a butt.... really... Ana listens to me, and if we introduce you, things will be good, but if not the results aren't good


I'm not being a butt. I'm saying, all dogs have a trigger. It's knowing that and getting them to accept you. I excel at that. Trainer....Fox


----------



## knight1fox3

No comment? I have my training license....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't see nothing wrong with a little bump and grind


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Are you two arguing in here?


----------



## knight1fox3

You're a pawn


----------



## knight1fox3

Kirk..


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why all the animosity?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Kfox, when we gonna get you to drive a jeep like me and road guy?


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## knight1fox3

lol....i'm just here for cake


----------



## engineergurl

she says you can't tame her and she won't let you near me


----------



## knight1fox3

Sapper said:


> Kfox, when we gonna get you to drive a jeep like me and road guy?


I"m always open


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And when are these damn results gonna start pouring in so that I can close this freakin thread?


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> she says you can't tame her and she won't let you near me


again, challenge accepted


----------



## engineergurl

seriously though, you would do fine with her if I wasn't around


----------



## engineergurl

if I am in the room, she will hate you


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I like the brown with white trim


----------



## engineergurl

she has spent the last 8 years doing her job


----------



## engineergurl

she won't change just because some dude comes in the room


----------



## engineergurl

her job is to protect me


----------



## knight1fox3

i challenge me to meet her, tame her and be her friend..............all with you in the room

guaranteed win


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That's very dinwiddie countyish


----------



## knight1fox3

you have to read dogs and submit to them....believe me, this didn't come naturally


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## Sapper PE LS

Everybody stop!

Collaborate and listen.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> i challenge me to meet her, tame her and be her friend..............all with you in the room
> 
> guaranteed win






how big of a room?


----------



## knight1fox3

still not worried


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ice is back with a brand new invention


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


>




This one, you can train


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i challenge me to meet her, tame her and be her friend..............all with you in the room
> 
> guaranteed win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how big of a room?
Click to expand...

not applicable based on what i know


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Ice is back with a brand new invention




something grabs ahold of me tightly


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Something grabs a hold of me tightly


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i challenge me to meet her, tame her and be her friend..............all with you in the room
> 
> guaranteed win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how big of a room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not applicable based on what i know
Click to expand...



seriously dude, she won't let ANYONE near me


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Will it ever stop, yo I don't know


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Something grabs a hold of me tightly




flow like a harpoon daily and nightly


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm out, let's continue on FB...


----------



## engineergurl

turn off the lights and I'll glow


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A1A beachfront avenue


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i challenge me to meet her, tame her and be her friend..............all with you in the room
> 
> guaranteed win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how big of a room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not applicable based on what i know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> seriously dude, she won't let ANYONE near me
Click to expand...

Seriously, that's what every owner has told me, until i show them...=)


----------



## engineergurl

to the extreme I rock the mike like a vandle


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yeah, thanks EG


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Something about a candle


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Trying to remember things from early high school days is hard


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i challenge me to meet her, tame her and be her friend..............all with you in the room
> 
> guaranteed win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how big of a room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not applicable based on what i know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> seriously dude, she won't let ANYONE near me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, that's what every owner has told me, until i show them...=)
Click to expand...



stop being an ass, she has been through more training then you, and I highly doubt you have tackled trying to reverse any k9 training so shush.... she will accept you hesitantly if i or my husband introduce you, and for the most part we will limit her interaction due to liablitly issues


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh why did everybody leave me all alone?


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Something about a candle




oh good grief


----------



## engineergurl

to the extreme I rock the mike like a vandal

light up the stage and wax a chump like a candle


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Kfox is a man of mystery, EG, he's a show man. He comes and goes as he pleases, wooing women with his buffies and calming dogs with his charm and cunning.


----------



## engineergurl

dance

when I hear a dope melody

anything less than the best is a felony


----------



## engineergurl

love it or leave it

you better gang way


----------



## engineergurl

I effed up


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i challenge me to meet her, tame her and be her friend..............all with you in the room
> 
> guaranteed win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how big of a room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not applicable based on what i know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> seriously dude, she won't let ANYONE near me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, that's what every owner has told me, until i show them...=)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> stop being an ass, she has been through more training then you, and I highly doubt you have tackled trying to reverse any k9 training so shush.... she will accept you hesitantly if i or my husband introduce you, and for the most part we will limit her interaction due to liablitly issues
Click to expand...

I"m not being anything. Thanks for the insult. Just saying how it's not impossible as you so put it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Shells falling on the concrete tingling... Running from the cops while my cell goes ring a ling...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sapper said:


> Kfox is a man of mystery, EG, he's a show man. He comes and goes as he pleases, wooing women with his buffies and calming dogs with his charm and cunning.


Always did like Sap's style


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=149jGeIlx3I


----------



## engineergurl

pretty sure the itnerwebz just failed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Not sure if that last verse was in there, but it should've been


----------



## knight1fox3

Theres a storm coming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Cuz it was pretty clever


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm adaptable....so is Ana


----------



## knight1fox3

Oh noes.......all alone...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

engineergurl said:


>


Holy god damn and we thought this nonsense was cool, the fuck were we thinking?


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i challenge me to meet her, tame her and be her friend..............all with you in the room
> 
> guaranteed win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how big of a room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not applicable based on what i know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> seriously dude, she won't let ANYONE near me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, that's what every owner has told me, until i show them...=)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> stop being an ass, she has been through more training then you, and I highly doubt you have tackled trying to reverse any k9 training so shush.... she will accept you hesitantly if i or my husband introduce you, and for the most part we will limit her interaction due to liablitly issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I"m not being anything. Thanks for the insult. Just saying how it's not impossible as you so put it.
Click to expand...



you insulted her first... she has one job and that is to not respond to anyone unless I allow i and to protect me at all costs. That has been her job for 8 years, and considering we have tackled training past the age of 6 and they told me not to bother she already had her responsibilities established. We will leave it at that. Pisses me off when ANYONE thinks they can control her over me because it just won't effing happen. She is a happy dog. She is loves women. She is acceptable to men. But she does have a job and she knows it.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Oh noes.......all alone...




no you are just instigating thoughtful responses


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v9at5RlFu4


----------



## engineergurl

oh my god, becky look at her but


----------



## engineergurl

it is like soooo big


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i challenge me to meet her, tame her and be her friend..............all with you in the room
> 
> guaranteed win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how big of a room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not applicable based on what i know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> seriously dude, she won't let ANYONE near me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, that's what every owner has told me, until i show them...=)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> stop being an ass, she has been through more training then you, and I highly doubt you have tackled trying to reverse any k9 training so shush.... she will accept you hesitantly if i or my husband introduce you, and for the most part we will limit her interaction due to liablitly issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I"m not being anything. Thanks for the insult. Just saying how it's not impossible as you so put it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you insulted her first... she has one job and that is to not respond to anyone unless I allow i and to protect me at all costs. That has been her job for 8 years, and considering we have tackled training past the age of 6 and they told me not to bother she already had her responsibilities established. We will leave it at that. Pisses me off when ANYONE thinks they can control her over me because it just won't effing happen. She is a happy dog. She is loves women. She is acceptable to men. But she does have a job and she knows it.
Click to expand...

Exactly the response I was expecting. Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## engineergurl

she looks like one of those rap guys girlfriends or something


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noes.......all alone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no you are just instigating thoughtful responses
Click to expand...

Nothing further to discuss. Alpha Foxtrot....out


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I like big butts and I cannot lie, you other brothers can't deny


----------



## Sapper PE LS

When a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist and a round thing in your face you get sprung wanna pull up tight, cuz you notice that butt is stuffed


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i challenge me to meet her, tame her and be her friend..............all with you in the room
> 
> guaranteed win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how big of a room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not applicable based on what i know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> seriously dude, she won't let ANYONE near me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, that's what every owner has told me, until i show them...=)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> stop being an ass, she has been through more training then you, and I highly doubt you have tackled trying to reverse any k9 training so shush.... she will accept you hesitantly if i or my husband introduce you, and for the most part we will limit her interaction due to liablitly issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I"m not being anything. Thanks for the insult. Just saying how it's not impossible as you so put it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you insulted her first... she has one job and that is to not respond to anyone unless I allow i and to protect me at all costs. That has been her job for 8 years, and considering we have tackled training past the age of 6 and they told me not to bother she already had her responsibilities established. We will leave it at that. Pisses me off when ANYONE thinks they can control her over me because it just won't effing happen. She is a happy dog. She is loves women. She is acceptable to men. But she does have a job and she knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly the response I was expecting. Thanks for proving my point.
Click to expand...



proving what point? you have to make a point for me to prove it during my argument. not that any of this matters because you won't ever meet her. And don't act like I'm predictable, because you have no effing clue what is in my head and could never predict any response if I didn't control it


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Deep in the jeans she's wearing, I'm hooked and I can't stop staring


----------



## engineergurl

My Anaconda don't want none unless got buns hon


----------



## engineergurl

why do people do that? like I don't know my dog


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh baby I wanna get witcha, and take your piccha, my homeboys try to warn me but the butt you got make me so horny, so uh, double uh, uh.


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLQwalX6TUA


----------



## engineergurl

lmao I just snorted


----------



## engineergurl

my husband is so smart


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL... You're over-reacting. And I am curious as to when you will actually realize that. Because you are about to lose a friend. Nothing in any of my responses were condescending. But what I read in yours, I believe they were. So continue on.


----------



## engineergurl

he just reminded me that everyone thinks they are the dog whisperer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm starting lose the order and words now


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay you two, you've both been drinking, be nice to each other


----------



## Sapper PE LS

We can all get along, there's room enough here for the both of ya!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My 10k threads 100ks are not to be used for conflict or friend losing


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Dammit they've both gone away


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hello? Is anybody out there? Anybody at all?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

All right, let me tell you about your "God's plan". Seven billion people on Earth when the infection hit. KV had a ninety-percent kill rate, that's five point four billion people dead. Crashed and bled out. Dead. Less than one-percent immunity. That left twelve million healthy people, like you, me, and Ethan. The other five hundred and eighty-eight million turned into your dark seekers, and then they got hungry and they killed and fed on everybody. Everybody! Every *single* person that you or I has ever known is dead! Dead! There is no god!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Except for the superhuman strength given to the zombies via over the top computer animation, that was a fantastic movie.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I hate being all alone. I was all by myself.


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL. All fine and good. EG is all pissed for no reason.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I was alone,I was all by myself

No one was looking, I was thinking of you

Oh yeah, did I mention I was all by myself

All by myself...

All by myself...

All by myself...

I went to your house,but no one was there

I went in your room

I was all by myself

You and me had

Such wonderful times

When I'm all by myself,

All by myself

[repeat several times]


----------



## knight1fox3

?????


----------



## knight1fox3

I see RG....he reading this?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I get to put up a fence tomorrow


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You don't know the all alone song by green day?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Google it, listen to it


----------



## knight1fox3

I surely do....i have every GD album


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Do the young ins know who green day even is anymore?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh good, I just saw your question marks and thought you didn't know what I was referring to


----------



## Sapper PE LS

knight1fox3 said:


> I surely do....i have every GD album


As every middle aged man should


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Because we were all teenagers when they were first big, now we are middle aged... Damn that's sad


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I need a midlife crisis. Either a fast woman or a fast car. My wife says that I'm not allowed a fast car, so I guess that narrows down my choices.


----------



## knight1fox3

I also have No Doubt....great album


----------



## knight1fox3

What is EG's deal tonight?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Any fast women on this board? *crickets*


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You know how people get about their pets.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL... You're over-reacting. And I am curious as to when you will actually realize that. Because you are about to lose a friend. Nothing in any of my responses were condescending. But what I read in yours, I believe they were. So continue on.




if this is something that you would consider me not as a friend over, well, then, I guess I misjudged. I do know my dog though and I think you should take my word that she is protective of me and won't take commands with out confirmation from me regardless of who is giving them, you seem to argue with that statement and think you can override it and that is condescending because it indicates that i'm being dishonest. Ana would be perfectly happy to listen to you if I was not present, but if you gave her a command while I was present, she would turn to me for confirmation. Ana would be happy to accept you when introduced, however if you came too close to me or I expressed unhappiness in my body reactions, she would restrict your approach.

We are in an open internet forum, and Ana is a line of defense for me so I would never ever ever ever admit any of her weakness even if it cost me a friend because sometimes my safety depends on her. I called you an ass and while I apologize for that, you aren't thinking like I tend to think or like I have to think. However, Ana would come between me and my husband if it came to it, so a person who never met her wouldn't be able to influence her.

With all that anyone that gets through her, risks getting shot and I won't let anyone learn how to get through her for that reason. And no one should be able to.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sometimes it's best to just say, yes, you're right, you're dog protects you and only listens to you. You don't have to win every argument. That dog has been the only stable presence for her for 8 years. She wants to believe her relationship with her dog is as she feels it is in her mind.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> What is EG's deal tonight?




you try to break down one of my defense lines and I get pissed. Ana is here to protect me and leave it be please... she isn't a normal dog, I'm not a normal wife and this isn't a normal house


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Sometimes it's best to just say, yes, you're right, you're dog protects you and only listens to you. You don't have to win every argument. That dog has been the only stable presence for her for 8 years. She wants to believe her relationship with her dog is as she feels it is in her mind.




sometimes Sapper is smarter than anyone else in this world


----------



## knight1fox3

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL... You're over-reacting. And I am curious as to when you will actually realize that.


----------



## engineergurl

now that I'm bawling my eyes out because she is kenneled tonight could we please talk about something else


----------



## knight1fox3

That will be my last post in this thread, or any in the games forum for that matter.

Good night.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well, I was talking about fast women , just saying.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Wait, what? Why? Jeez, if I wanted drama, I'd have watched the cable I pay 169 bucks a month for.


----------



## engineergurl

grrr


----------



## Sapper PE LS

He'll be back.


----------



## engineergurl

sapper, you know I wasn't trying for drama, but there was no way in a public forum I was ever going to let anyone (even a friend) undermine Ana's protectiveness of me. The theory in this house is if you get through her, she must be dead, and that means I can shoot at will


----------



## Sapper PE LS

So, know any fast women?


----------



## engineergurl

sorry to make it seem like a downer, but I trained her for a purpose and she knows it


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> So, know any fast women?




actually


----------



## Sapper PE LS

EG, understood, but you are now going on about it with me and I really am not in this argument. I just want to post about fast women.


----------



## engineergurl

and one of them is not that far from you


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oooh... So you do know some fast women. I probably better check with my wife if she's okay with this conversation going any further


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> EG, understood, but you are now going on about it with me and I really am not in this argument. I just want to post about fast women.




one, I just needed to get that last bit out. lol, but actually, I have a friend up there who's just recently single


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No, with eye rolling... Dammit


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Oooh... So you do know some fast women. I probably better check with my wife if she's okay with this conversation going any further




considering what I know of your wife, I'm going to just end the conversation since she's cool and I respect her, well it wouldn't have gone further than that anyway


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm not single and probably couldn't afford to be recently single, so I'll have to let this opportunity pass me by


----------



## engineergurl

how the heck did we get to be such respectable friends? (not that I don't love that at times)


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh I don't know. I was talking about fast women, you know my wife from Facebook, it just kind of took off from there


----------



## engineergurl

well, she lives in Milford if you know anyone in their mid 20's who is single and wanting to hang out with her... she's pretty, though a little out of shape (yes that is me being tactful) but she's sweet and I think that has to do with the a$$ hole


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Nah, I was only kidding about the fast women thing anyway, trying to lighten the mood.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I've got a guy who needs a lady. He lives somewhat near Milford. Super nice guy, almost too nice.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

He's an engineer, not yet licensed, but I've been training him to be a roadway designer.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Us roadway engineers are always the coolest at the consulting firms. We're like the jocks of engineering... Just saying.


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Oh I don't know. I was talking about fast women, you know my wife from Facebook, it just kind of took off from there




no we emailed first


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well, guess it's time to go to bed


----------



## engineergurl

she's actually really nice, she was the maid of honor at my cousins wedding about a year and a half ago and I worked really well with her. I hated her husband and hate to say it but was actually kinda glad to find out that he was such an a$$ and that she was smart enough to leave him


----------



## engineergurl

the hubby just put pizza in the oven so we are almost there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh right, the email about the house. Yeah. No, I mean I was just being silly about how we got to be respectable. Perhaps my humor wasn't very good. I'm hilarious in my own mind, but my wife tells me I'm not really funny.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That's nice, hope she finds somebody soon.


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Oh right, the email about the house. Yeah. No, I mean I was just being silly about how we got to be respectable. Perhaps my humor wasn't very good. I'm hilarious in my own mind, but my wife tells me I'm not really funny.




you are, but your an officer so I can't joke with you


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm going to bed now. Goodnight EG.


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> I'm going to bed now. Goodnight EG.




Night Sap... I'll send you pics of the race


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn. WTF happened in here? Talk about a shit show last night.


----------



## NJmike PE

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## frazil

We laughed, we cried, we spammed...


----------



## frazil

Shit got real


----------



## frazil

I wish I were still sleeping but I've been up since 4


----------



## frazil

I wish I were still sleeping but I've been up since 4


----------



## frazil

I wish I were still sleeping but I've been up since 4


----------



## frazil

I wish I were still sleeping but I've been up since 4


----------



## frazil

Gotta go into work today


----------



## frazil

Gotta go into work today


----------



## frazil

Gotta go into work today


----------



## frazil

Gotta go into work today


----------



## frazil

Gotta go into work today


----------



## frazil

Gotta go into work today


----------



## frazil

Gotta go into work today


----------



## frazil

Might as well go now


----------



## frazil

Might as well go now


----------



## frazil

Might as well go now


----------



## frazil

Might as well go now


----------



## frazil

Might as well go now


----------



## frazil

Might as well go now


----------



## frazil

Might as well go now


----------



## frazil

Couple more posts


----------



## frazil

Couple more posts


----------



## frazil

Couple more posts


----------



## frazil

Couple more posts


----------



## frazil

Couple more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

Got lots of stuff to do today


----------



## frazil

Couple more posts


----------



## frazil

Couple more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

Having a a party tomorrow


----------



## frazil

Couple more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta help get order in this house


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> Having a a party tomorrow


Sweet! What time? What should I bring?


----------



## frazil

Couple more posts


----------



## frazil

Couple more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

I like mornings.


----------



## frazil

Me too


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having a a party tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet! What time? What should I bring?
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## frazil

Couple more posts


----------



## frazil

Lol of course!


----------



## frazil

Couple more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

They are quiet. No kids. Just me the dog and quiet


----------



## frazil

Couple more posts


----------



## frazil

I really like having an hour or so to myself in the morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam post


----------



## frazil

Actually that's why I'm going to work today, just me, no whiney coworkers, no meetings. I can actually get stuff done


----------



## frazil

Guess I better get on with it then


----------



## NJmike PE

Exactly. Mrs NJ is still in bed. I just hang out, watch the news and prep for the chaos of the day yet to come


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Actually that's why I'm going to work today, just me, no whiney coworkers, no meetings. I can actually get stuff done


I know. I love getting in an hour before everyone. Get lots done


----------



## NJmike PE

Anyway, catch you later fraz


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yeah it was interesting last night between those two, still not entirely sure what happened, but I think I was the only sober one.


----------



## NJmike PE

Lol. I read through it all. No clue how it began. Only conclusion that I came to was yours. Bunch of drunks.


----------



## NJmike PE

How quickly it all changed. The silence is but a distant memory as the chaos of three kids a dog and Mrs NJ has now begun


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh look. We're watching Frozen again.


----------



## frazil

such a good movie...


----------



## NJmike PE

Except when you watch it over and over and over and over


----------



## NJmike PE

And over and over and over and over again


----------



## NJmike PE

Whowho. Big summer blowout.


----------



## frazil

I love that part!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Do the young ins know who green day even is anymore?


Actually, it's raining here today so I would say it's a gray day.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Oh look. We're watching Frozen again.


How does that song go?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the young ins know who green day even is anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's raining here today so I would say it's a gray day.
Click to expand...

SMH

:facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look. We're watching Frozen again.
> 
> 
> 
> How does that song go?
Click to expand...

Let it go


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the young ins know who green day even is anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's raining here today so I would say it's a gray day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SMH
> 
> :facepalm:
Click to expand...

Just kidding. I know who green day is. I was in high school when they stayed to get popular.


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for the left over rain Mike.


----------



## frazil

yeah, thanks a lot.


----------



## frazil

actually we needed it


----------



## frazil

maybe my grass will turn green


----------



## frazil

need more coffee...


----------



## frazil

need more coffee...


----------



## frazil

need more coffee...


----------



## frazil

need more coffee...


----------



## frazil

need more coffee...


----------



## frazil

need more coffee...


----------



## frazil

need more coffee...


----------



## frazil

need more coffee...


----------



## frazil

cerebral tsunami


----------



## frazil

cerebral tsunami


----------



## frazil

cerebral tsunami


----------



## frazil

cerebral tsunami


----------



## frazil

cerebral tsunami


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Thanks for the left over rain Mike.





frazil said:


> yeah, thanks a lot.


Glad I could help


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> need more coffee...


This


----------



## frazil

cerebral tsunami


----------



## frazil

alright, time to be productive.


----------



## frazil

alright, time to be productive.


----------



## frazil

alright, time to be productive.


----------



## frazil

alright, time to be productive.


----------



## frazil

alright, time to be productive.


----------



## frazil

alright, time to be productive.


----------



## frazil

alright, time to be productive.


----------



## frazil

alright, time to be productive.


----------



## frazil

alright, time to be productive.


----------



## frazil

alright, time to be productive.


----------



## frazil

...at spamming


----------



## frazil

...at spamming


----------



## frazil

...at spamming


----------



## frazil

...at spamming


----------



## frazil

...at spamming


----------



## frazil

...at spamming


----------



## frazil

...at spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

As long as you're good at something


----------



## frazil

I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and gosh darn it, people like me.


----------



## frazil




----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, do your kids finger paint? My daughter was painting with a brush this morning and I was having flash backs of Saturday morning finger painting. Oh the messes that were made. I have some really good paintings with her hand prints in them.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


>


We are almost 1/3 of the way there.


----------



## engineergurl

Its race day!


----------



## engineergurl

I am still annoyed by the way


----------



## engineergurl

But not gonna let that stop spam


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> I am still annoyed by the way


Do like the song. Let it go.


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still annoyed by the way
> 
> 
> 
> Do like the song. Let it go.
Click to expand...

Youbsuck


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still annoyed by the way
> 
> 
> 
> Do like the song. Let it go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youbsuck
Click to expand...

That's not very nice


----------



## matt267 PE

Gonna bring the dog for a walk in the rain.


----------



## matt267 PE

Gonna bring the dog for a walk in the rain.


----------



## matt267 PE

Gonna bring the dog for a walk in the rain.


----------



## matt267 PE

Gonna bring the dog for a walk in the rain.


----------



## matt267 PE

Gonna bring the dog for a walk in the rain.


----------



## matt267 PE

Gonna bring the dog for a walk in the rain.


----------



## frazil

so do it already..


----------



## matt267 PE

Done


----------



## frazil

Just found chocolate-covered pretzels in my desk!!! I forgot I had these. :woot:


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Just found chocolate-covered pretzels in my desk!!!  I forgot I had these.  :woot:


It's going to be a good day!


----------



## frazil

as long as I don't eat them all and get sick.


----------



## frazil

too late...


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> as long as I don't eat them all and get sick.


Aren't moderators supposed to do things in moderation? :Failed:


----------



## frazil

I need a personal moderator.


----------



## matt267 PE

Can moderators ban themselves?


----------



## matt267 PE

Can moderators ban themselves?


----------



## matt267 PE

Can moderators ban themselves?


----------



## matt267 PE

Can moderators ban themselves?


----------



## matt267 PE

Can moderators ban themselves?


----------



## matt267 PE

Can moderators ban themselves?


----------



## matt267 PE

Can moderators ban themselves?


----------



## matt267 PE

Can moderators ban themselves?


----------



## matt267 PE

Can moderators ban themselves?


----------



## matt267 PE

Can moderators ban themselves?


----------



## NJmike PE

They should be matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Seriously though. They should ban lower as he has returned and with some quite distasteful posts across the entire site.

Sapper your up.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Seriously though. They should ban lower as he has returned and with some quite distasteful posts across the entire site.
> 
> Sapper your up.


See my other post. He won't be joining us for dinner.

And his ISP has been notified. Good luck getting internet.....troll.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a loser baby, so why don't you ban me.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a loser baby, so why don't you ban me.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a loser baby, so why don't you ban me.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a loser baby, so why don't you ban me.


----------



## NJmike PE

Lol. Good. Mrs. NJ happened to see some of what was there over my shoulder. NJM had some splainin to do.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Lol. Good. Mrs. NJ happened to see some of what was there over my shoulder. NJM had some splainin to do.


Damn, mike is going to get the ultimate ban hammer.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Lol. Good. Mrs. NJ happened to see some of what was there over my shoulder. NJM had some splainin to do.


OH boy. Tell her that troll has come around before. I dealt with him once before in a "not so nice manner". He sent me quite a few threatening msgs because I really F'd his world up. LMAO

He's gone though.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## matt267 PE

Hahaha


----------



## matt267 PE

I love keyboard courage


----------



## matt267 PE

I love keyboard courage


----------



## matt267 PE

I love keyboard courage


----------



## matt267 PE

I love keyboard courage


----------



## matt267 PE

I love keyboard courage


----------



## matt267 PE

I love keyboard courage


----------



## matt267 PE

I love keyboard courage


----------



## matt267 PE

I love keyboard courage


----------



## matt267 PE

I love keyboard courage


----------



## matt267 PE

I love keyboard courage


----------



## matt267 PE

I love keyboard courage


----------



## matt267 PE

I love keyboard courage


----------



## matt267 PE

I love keyboard courage


----------



## matt267 PE

I love keyboard courage


----------



## matt267 PE

So we're never anonymous? Damn!


----------



## matt267 PE

So we're never anonymous? Damn!


----------



## matt267 PE

So we're never anonymous? Damn!


----------



## matt267 PE

So we're never anonymous? Damn!


----------



## matt267 PE

So we're never anonymous? Damn!


----------



## matt267 PE

So we're never anonymous? Damn!


----------



## matt267 PE

So we're never anonymous? Damn!


----------



## matt267 PE

So we're never anonymous? Damn!


----------



## matt267 PE

So we're never anonymous? Damn!


----------



## matt267 PE

So we're never anonymous? Damn!


----------



## matt267 PE

So we're never anonymous? Damn!


----------



## matt267 PE

So we're never anonymous? Damn!


----------



## matt267 PE

So we're never anonymous? Damn!


----------



## matt267 PE

So we're never anonymous? Damn!


----------



## matt267 PE

So we're never anonymous? Damn!


----------



## matt267 PE

So we're never anonymous? Damn!


----------



## matt267 PE

So we're never anonymous? Damn!


----------



## matt267 PE

So we're never anonymous? Damn!


----------



## NJmike PE

I think im Ok. Went to defcon 3 for about 15 minutes but but offensive positions have been stepped back since.


----------



## NJmike PE

Seriously though what a low life, f-tard.

Thanks for your counter-measures Kfox


----------



## NJmike PE

Now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you on the couch?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you on the couch?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you on the couch?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you on the couch?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you on the couch?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you on the couch?


----------



## NJmike PE

Nope. Driving and spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

Njs assault on 16k


----------



## NJmike PE

16k


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of spam


----------



## NJmike PE

That it is Edward! That it is in deed.


----------



## matt267 PE

You may hit 30k by the time we're done here


----------



## frazil

Driving and spamming?!!! That's a bannin'.


----------



## frazil

You two are going to have the highest post count of anyone on this board by the end


----------



## matt267 PE

What happened to Golden Eagle and the guy that was posting at the beginning?


----------



## frazil

Rainy day post


----------



## frazil

Rainy day post


----------



## frazil

Rainy day post


----------



## frazil

Rainy day post


----------



## frazil

Rainy day post


----------



## frazil

Rainy day post


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> You two are going to have the highest post count of anyone on this board by the end


unless we get banned first.


----------



## frazil

Rainy day post


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> You two are going to have the highest post count of anyone on this board by the end
> 
> 
> 
> unless we get banned first.
Click to expand...

Worse, we'll just set your post count back to zero.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> You two are going to have the highest post count of anyone on this board by the end
> 
> 
> 
> unless we get banned first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worse, we'll just set your post count back to zero.
Click to expand...

Hahaha. At least leave the nonspam posts.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't reset me bro.


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> You two are going to have the highest post count of anyone on this board by the end
> 
> 
> 
> unless we get banned first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worse, we'll just set your post count back to zero.
Click to expand...

That would definitely sting


----------



## frazil

&lt;----I actually have no idea how to do that


----------



## frazil

More rainy day spam


----------



## frazil

More rainy day spam


----------



## frazil

More rainy day spam


----------



## frazil

More rainy day spam


----------



## frazil

More rainy day spam


----------



## frazil

More rainy day spam


----------



## frazil

I don't get the "posted too quickly" error on Apple products


----------



## frazil

Ok back to work


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> I don't get the "posted too quickly" error on Apple products


What? That's shenanigans.


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Master slacker

Quick out


----------



## Master slacker

Refinishing front door


----------



## Sapper PE LS

matt267 said:


> Can moderators ban themselves?


Yes, and admins can delete all their own posts and all threads they started too. Or at least they could a year ago... A, umm, friend told me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

frazil said:


> &lt;----I actually have no idea how to do that


I do and I've thought about it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Once again that would sting


----------



## frazil

So can you also do the opposite and inflate your post count? (Not that I would do that)


----------



## Lumber Jim

Sapper said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;----I actually have no idea how to do that
> 
> 
> 
> I do and I've thought about it.
Click to expand...

Just set their post count back to less than mine...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Kids are napping but I can't go outside...


----------



## frazil

They keep on knocking but they can't come in


----------



## frazil

They keep on knocking but they can't come in


----------



## frazil

They keep on knocking but they can't come in


----------



## frazil

They keep on knocking but they can't come in


----------



## frazil

They keep on knocking but they can't come in


----------



## frazil

They keep on knocking but they can't come in


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## frazil

They keep on knocking but they can't come in


----------



## frazil

They keep on knocking but they can't come in


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## frazil

They keep on knocking but they can't come in


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Inexplicable science is boring but I can't stop watching...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post just to post.


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

mindless spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

shenanigans


----------



## matt267 PE

shenanigans


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

shenanigans


----------



## matt267 PE

shenanigans


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Apple = shenanigans


----------



## matt267 PE

Apple = shenanigans


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Apple = shenanigans


----------



## frazil

It's true


----------



## matt267 PE

Apple = shenanigans


----------



## matt267 PE

Apple = shenanigans


----------



## matt267 PE

Apple = shenanigans


----------



## frazil

Or maybe it's just slow enough that it never happens


----------



## frazil

Mindful spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Or maybe it's just slow enough that it never happens


True


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Low battery spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Low battery spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Low battery spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Low battery spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Low battery spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Low battery spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Low battery spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Low battery spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Low battery spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Low battery spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Low battery spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Low battery spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Low battery spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Low battery spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Low battery spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Low battery spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Low battery spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Low battery spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Low battery spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Kid crapped in the bathtub


----------



## frazil

Ew


----------



## NJmike PE

Ew didn't really cover it.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Kid crapped in the bathtub


Like you havent....


----------



## NJmike PE

So. I'm not the subject here.


----------



## NJmike PE

Blackberry messenger was awesome. I miss it. Far better IM app than those out today.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Welcome back kfox


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't decide if I want to kick it old school with COD4 or go more modern with GOW3. either way, beer and Xbox is on the docket for the evening


----------



## frazil

Yawn


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I built 1/2 a fence, sleeping and Motrin is in the docket for me.


----------



## NJmike PE

What kind of fence?


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Blackberry messenger was awesome. I miss it. Far better IM app than those out today.


Shirley you can't be serious...



NJmike PE said:


> Can't decide if I want to kick it old school with COD4 or go more modern with GOW3. either way, beer and Xbox is on the docket for the evening


A gold medal awaits you....


----------



## knight1fox3

oh and Mike, read this, then bury it with spam

On a side note, that is the same member I've dealt with in the past. I probably took it a bit far, but he really p'd me off. I know for a fact his hardware was no longer functioning with what I sent him in an attachment. LOL. The hate email and death PMs were a direct confirmation that he wasn't a fan of the Fox.


----------



## knight1fox3

:vadar:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blackberry messenger was awesome. I miss it. Far better IM app than those out today.
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley you can't be serious...
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't decide if I want to kick it old school with COD4 or go more modern with GOW3. either way, beer and Xbox is on the docket for the evening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A gold medal awaits you....
Click to expand...

I am serious. And don't call me Shirley.

Leaning towards COD4


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## knight1fox3

You think you're safe Jim?


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## matt267 PE

The pizza at "Chuck e Cheese's" is actually quite good.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Matt lies, and Kfox confirmed my tracking as being correct.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just because you think you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Matt lies, and Kfox confirmed my tracking as being correct.


Prove it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just because you think you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just because you think you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just because you think you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just because you think you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just because you think you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just because you think you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt lies, and Kfox confirmed my tracking as being correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...

:banhim:


----------



## matt267 PE

Just because you think you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You said, "the pizza at chuck e cheese is quite good".. That is my proof.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not a loser baby, so please don't ban me


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not a loser baby, so please don't ban me


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not a loser baby, so please don't ban me


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Damn battery is dying with a quickness


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not a loser baby, so please don't ban me


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not a loser baby, so please don't ban me


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't ban spam Meisters... I hate auto correct with a ducking passion.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Damn battery is dying with a quickness


Time to bring that shit AC.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fucking ducking autocorrect


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Meistersinger, that's better then spam whore.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Meistersinger, that's better then spam whore.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Meistersinger, that's better then spam whore.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Meistersinger, that's better then spam whore.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Meistersinger, that's better then spam whore.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Meistersinger, that's better then spam whore.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Meistersinger, that's better then spam whore.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Meistersinger, that's better then spam whore.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Meistersinger, that's better then spam whore.


----------



## NJmike PE

Matts a spam biatch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Meistersinger, that's better then spam whore.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only trying to make Mike proud.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only trying to make Mike proud.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only trying to make Mike proud.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only trying to make Mike proud.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only trying to make Mike proud.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only trying to make Mike proud.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only trying to make Mike proud.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only trying to make Mike proud.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only trying to make Mike proud.


----------



## matt267 PE

So how DOES one stay anonymous on the internet?


----------



## matt267 PE

So how DOES one stay anonymous on the internet?


----------



## matt267 PE

So how DOES one stay anonymous on the internet?


----------



## matt267 PE

So how DOES one stay anonymous on the internet?


----------



## matt267 PE

So how DOES one stay anonymous on the internet?


----------



## matt267 PE

So how DOES one stay anonymous on the internet?


----------



## matt267 PE

So how DOES one stay anonymous on the internet?


----------



## matt267 PE

So how DOES one stay anonymous on the internet?


----------



## matt267 PE

So how DOES one stay anonymous on the internet?


----------



## matt267 PE

So how DOES one stay anonymous on the internet?


----------



## matt267 PE

So how DOES one stay anonymous on the internet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, you need to rally the troops again.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, you need to rally the troops again.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, you need to rally the troops again.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, you need to rally the troops again.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, you need to rally the troops again.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, you need to rally the troops again.


----------



## NJmike PE

Monday morning I will give the speech


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, you need to rally the troops again.


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Sapper said:


> Matt lies, and Kfox confirmed my tracking as being correct.


Validated. The Fox is always watching.



matt267 said:


> So how DOES one stay anonymous on the internet?


Pretty sure you are joking, but do you REALLY want to know?


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more cow bell spam


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how DOES one stay anonymous on the internet?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you are joking, but do you REALLY want to know?
Click to expand...

Well, I'm always open to a new trick.

My tried to true way of staying anonymous on the internet is to stay off the internet.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm always open to a new trick.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm always open to a new trick.

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm always open to a new trick.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm always open to a new trick.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm always open to a new trick.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm always open to a new trick.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm always open to a new trick.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm always open to a new trick.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm always open to a new trick.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm always open to a new trick.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm always open to a new trick.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm always open to a new trick.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm always open to a new trick.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm always open to a new trick.


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It obviously can be done, but TOR servers are not the way to do it.


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> It obviously can be done, but TOR servers are not the way to do it.


I don't think it's worth a $1,000 dare.


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure


----------



## matt267 PE

a few more for good measure

33.7k looks good for now.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Not gonna cut it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

What if results are released a week early this year? We gonna let blind chance keep us from reaching our 10k aspirations? I think not.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> What if results are released a week early this year? We gonna let blind chance keep us from reaching our 10k aspirations? I think not.


But we've already achieved 10k...

Also, "what if" results are released a week later...


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Not gonna cut it.


besides, based on proper math, 100,000/(40-13)= 3704. Now we are on track.


----------



## NJmike PE

Anyway, beer and meds are kicking in. Bedtime it is.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fence is a picket fence. But not a normal picket fence, it's got alternating high and low pickets. I'll attack my plans. Give me moment.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, here's the design I had to submit to the historical district commission for approval of my fence. Keep in mind, I'm not a landscape architect, so don't be too judgemental. And, no, the posts aren't just a foot in the ground.


----------



## NJmike PE

So this is a custom build? Nice. Looks good to me. What did the hdc have to say?


----------



## knight1fox3

What th?


----------



## knight1fox3

Defiant..beem to our ship...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yes, this is a custom. The HDC didn't really have anything negative to say, I'm guessing they don't typically get CAD drawings to scale from a licensed engineer. They asked about color, type of lumber, etc. Ultimately, I think they were just happy that we were willing to provide so much detail without being grumpy about it.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how DOES one stay anonymous on the internet?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you are joking, but do you REALLY want to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'm always open to a new trick.
> 
> My tried to true way of staying anonymous on the internet is to stay off the internet.
Click to expand...

oh boy....



Sapper said:


> It obviously can be done, but TOR servers are not the way to do it.


TOR....really not good


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and I've made a change already, because of the distance on the main part of the yard, I had to go with 5' post spacing.


----------



## knight1fox3

Yes Highlander.....can you feel it?


----------



## engineergurl

Post race post


----------



## engineergurl

Sun, beer, funnel cakes, hotdogs, lemonade, cars making lots of left turns... what a perfect Saturday


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## Flyer_PE

Raining here. No walk for the dog this morning.


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

i can hear my dog whining upstairs. Gues she's ready to get up


----------



## Flyer_PE

He's like a cat. Hates getting wet.


----------



## frazil

she has a weird schedule


----------



## frazil

gets up at 5am, runs around outside, eats breakfast, goes back to bed for a post-breakfast nap, then gets up again around 7


----------



## frazil

what kind of dog flyer?


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## Flyer_PE

Ours doesn't keep regular hours. On week days, I'm usually out the door with him at 5am. Weekends, he usually lets me be until 5:30.


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## Flyer_PE

Tri-color Collie.


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## frazil

Sunday morning post


----------



## Flyer_PE

Here he is:


----------



## Flyer_PE

What kind is yours?


----------



## Flyer_PE

Time to go feed him.


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and spam. Perfect together


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning ya'll.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Making pancakes to the sound of my daughter asking go play with chalk outside repeatedly over and over, body stiff and sore from yesterday.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah. I may be able to do the work, but the day day after feeling is what makes me feel old.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## frazil

Flyer_PE said:


> Here he is:




What a pretty dog!!



Flyer_PE said:


> What kind is yours?


we have a german wire-haired pointer. She looks like a fraggle.


----------



## matt267 PE

Where my spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper doesn't think we can make 100k.


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper doesn't think we can make 100k.


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper doesn't think we can make 100k.


----------



## matt267 PE

sapper doesn't think we can make 100k.


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

german wire-haired pointer = cute dog, very wise looking


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

lonely spamming alone.


----------



## matt267 PE

lonely spamming alone.


----------



## matt267 PE

lonely spamming alone.


----------



## matt267 PE

lonely spamming alone.


----------



## matt267 PE

lonely spamming alone.


----------



## matt267 PE

lonely spamming alone.


----------



## matt267 PE

lonely spamming alone.


----------



## matt267 PE

lonely spamming alone.


----------



## matt267 PE

lonely spamming alone.


----------



## matt267 PE

lonely spamming alone.


----------



## matt267 PE

lonely spamming alone.


----------



## matt267 PE

lonely spamming alone.


----------



## matt267 PE

lonely spamming alone.


----------



## matt267 PE

lonely spamming alone.


----------



## matt267 PE

lonely spamming alone.


----------



## matt267 PE

lonely spamming alone.


----------



## matt267 PE

lonely spamming alone.


----------



## matt267 PE

lonely spamming alone.


----------



## matt267 PE

lonely spamming alone.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Too much work to do today to spam much.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Too much work to do today to spam much.


You want us to fail don't you?


----------



## Flyer_PE

Just passing through the office post.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

God, grumpy wife, grumpy son, defiant daughter... Will it ever get easier?


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> God, grumpy wife, grumpy son, defiant daughter... Will it ever get easier?


I think we all hope it does!


----------



## Flyer_PE

Time to head off to church. Should be a rainy afternoon building Legos with the boy.


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

procrastination spam


----------



## frazil

alright let's test this mac theory


----------



## frazil

spammin on a mac


----------



## frazil

spammin on a mac


----------



## frazil

spammin on a mac


----------



## frazil

nevermind … got the error


----------



## frazil

moving on...


----------



## frazil

moving on...


----------



## frazil

moving on...


----------



## frazil

moving on...


----------



## frazil

moving on...


----------



## frazil

moving on...


----------



## frazil

moving on...


----------



## frazil

moving on...


----------



## frazil

moving on...


----------



## frazil

moving on… but not too fast


----------



## frazil

moving on… but not too fast


----------



## frazil

moving on… but not too fast


----------



## frazil

moving on… but not too fast


----------



## frazil

moving on… but not too fast


----------



## frazil

moving on… but not too fast


----------



## frazil

moving on… but not too fast


----------



## frazil

moving on… but not too fast


----------



## frazil

moving on… but not too fast


----------



## frazil

moving on… but not too fast


----------



## frazil

moving on… but not too fast


----------



## frazil

moving on… but not too fast


----------



## frazil

need to get some groceries today


----------



## frazil

need to get some groceries today


----------



## frazil

need to get some groceries today


----------



## frazil

need to get some groceries today


----------



## frazil

need to get some groceries today


----------



## frazil

need to get some groceries today


----------



## frazil

need to get some groceries today


----------



## frazil

need to get some groceries today


----------



## frazil

need to get some groceries today


----------



## frazil

need to get some groceries today


----------



## frazil

feeling really hungry…should probably eat first


----------



## frazil

feeling really hungry…should probably eat first


----------



## frazil

feeling really hungry…should probably eat first


----------



## frazil

feeling really hungry…should probably eat first


----------



## frazil

feeling really hungry…should probably eat first


----------



## frazil

feeling really hungry…should probably eat first


----------



## frazil

feeling really hungry…should probably eat first


----------



## frazil

feeling really hungry…should probably eat first


----------



## frazil

feeling really hungry…should probably eat first


----------



## frazil

feeling really hungry…should probably eat first


----------



## frazil

feeling really hungry…should probably eat first


----------



## frazil

feeling really hungry…should probably eat first


----------



## frazil

feeling really hungry…should probably eat first


----------



## frazil

getting this thing to 34000


----------



## frazil

getting this thing to 34000


----------



## frazil

getting this thing to 34000


----------



## frazil

getting this thing to 34000


----------



## frazil

getting this thing to 34000


----------



## frazil

getting this thing to 34000


----------



## frazil

getting this thing to 34000


----------



## frazil

getting this thing to 34000


----------



## frazil

getting this thing to 34000


----------



## frazil

getting this thing to 34000


----------



## frazil

getting this thing to 34000


----------



## frazil

getting this thing to 34000


----------



## frazil

did I do the math right?


----------



## frazil

did I do the math right?


----------



## frazil

did I do the math right?


----------



## frazil

did I do the math right?


----------



## frazil

did I do the math right?


----------



## frazil

did I do the math right?


----------



## frazil

did I do the math right?


----------



## frazil

did I do the math right?


----------



## frazil

did I do the math right?


----------



## frazil

I think I'm good


----------



## frazil

I think I'm good


----------



## frazil

I think I'm good


----------



## frazil

I think I'm good


----------



## frazil

25 more


----------



## frazil

25 more


----------



## frazil

25 more


----------



## frazil

25 more


----------



## frazil

25 more


----------



## frazil

25 more


----------



## frazil

25 more


----------



## frazil

25 more


----------



## frazil

25 more


----------



## frazil

25 more


----------



## frazil

25 more


----------



## frazil

25 more


----------



## frazil

25 more


----------



## frazil

25 more


----------



## frazil

10


----------



## frazil

9


----------



## frazil

8


----------



## frazil

7


----------



## frazil

6


----------



## frazil

5


----------



## frazil

4


----------



## frazil

3


----------



## frazil

2


----------



## frazil

1


----------



## frazil

boom!


----------



## frazil

TOp


----------



## frazil

and i"m done


----------



## matt267 PE

yeay Fraz!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn kid, what's with the attitude?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## matt267 PE

When does spring start?


----------



## blybrook PE

3 weeks ago. The ice is clearing outta da rivers, time to garden.

Just don't unload a yard of garden soil 5 gallons at a time like I had to yesterday. Still sore from that one...


----------



## knight1fox3

What the spam hell is going on here?!


----------



## blybrook PE

Non spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm spamming. I just don't want to hog the counts.


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## envirotex

Yup


----------



## envirotex

Cleaning house today.


----------



## envirotex

I never can understand how the house can get so messed up when no one has really been home in a week.


----------



## envirotex

Oh well.


----------



## envirotex

I can spam instead of doing laundry.


----------



## envirotex

But it would be nice to have some clean socks.


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## envirotex

Ready for the weekend.


----------



## envirotex

I wish it would hurry up and get here.


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> I never can understand how the house can get so messed up when no one has really been home in a week.


Kids?

My daughter can make a mess like no one I have ever seen.


----------



## envirotex

Too bad it's Sunday again already.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday.


----------



## envirotex

Yes. Stuff piled everywhere. Stacks of homework, papers, sports equipment...


----------



## matt267 PE

No spamming at work


----------



## envirotex

Only 5.5 more days til Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> Yes. Stuff piled everywhere. Stacks of homework, papers, sports equipment...


^this


----------



## envirotex

Yeah. Next week is a busy work week.


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> Only 5.5 more days til Friday.


That's the spirit.


----------



## envirotex

That's why the cleaning needs to happen today.


----------



## envirotex

Or else things will really get out of hand.


----------



## envirotex

So what am I doing?


----------



## envirotex

Spamming.


----------



## envirotex

It is during the rinse cycle though.


----------



## envirotex

Ok. Back to picking up stuff.


----------



## envirotex

I'll be back later.


----------



## matt267 PE

work is work.

Spam is fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

see ya.


----------



## matt267 PE

work is work.

Spam is fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

work is work.

Spam is fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

work is work.

Spam is fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

work is work.

Spam is fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

work is work.

Spam is fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

work is work.

Spam is fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

work is work.

Spam is fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

work is work.

Spam is fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

work is work.

Spam is fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

work is work.

Spam is fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

work is work.

Spam is fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

work is work.

Spam is fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

work is work.

Spam is fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

work is work.

Spam is fun.


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah blah


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Mmmmm coconut!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Mmmmm crawfish


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ain't you wishin

View attachment 6371


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Windy today


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La tee dah


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La tee dah


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La tee dah


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La tee dah


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La tee dah


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La tee dah


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday = spamday


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday = spamday


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday = spamday


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday = spamday


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I just finished the last piece of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Pie.....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Candied spam pie


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

With a gram cracker crust


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Not very appetizing


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ready....go


----------



## matt267 PE

Yummy spam pie


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spammy pie


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

SMott said:


> Ain't you wishin


That does not look like jello shots..... :huh:


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> God, grumpy wife, grumpy son, defiant daughter... Will it ever get easier?


Please tell me that it does.


----------



## knight1fox3

It does...............

..................with Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Kfox, Sapper some dude is calling your bluff again.


http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/3424-Dont-end-up-like-this-guy..#entry7153937


----------



## knight1fox3

I saw that. I'm just not even going to dignify that with a response. LOL


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Well played


----------



## frazil

Meatloaf &amp; mashed potatoes


----------



## frazil

Meatloaf &amp; mashed potatoes


----------



## frazil

Meatloaf &amp; mashed potatoes


----------



## frazil

Meatloaf &amp; mashed potatoes


----------



## frazil

Meatloaf &amp; mashed potatoes


----------



## frazil

Meatloaf &amp; mashed potatoes


----------



## frazil

Meatloaf &amp; mashed potatoes


----------



## frazil

Meatloaf &amp; mashed potatoes


----------



## frazil

Meatloaf &amp; mashed potatoes


----------



## frazil

Meatloaf &amp; mashed potatoes


----------



## frazil

Meatloaf &amp; mashed potatoes


----------



## frazil

Meatloaf &amp; mashed potatoes


----------



## frazil

Meatloaf &amp; mashed potatoes


----------



## frazil

Meatloaf &amp; mashed potatoes


----------



## frazil

Meatloaf &amp; mashed potatoes


----------



## frazil

Meatloaf &amp; mashed potatoes


----------



## frazil

Meatloaf &amp; mashed potatoes


----------



## frazil

&amp; green beans


----------



## frazil

&amp; green beans


----------



## frazil

Is tomorrow Monday already??


----------



## Flyer_PE

Time to send in the time sheet for the week.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Time to send in the time sheet for the week.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Time to send in the time sheet for the week.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Time to send in the time sheet for the week.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Time to send in the time sheet for the week.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Time to send in the time sheet for the week.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Time to send in the time sheet for the week.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Time to send in the time sheet for the week.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Time to send in the time sheet for the week.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Time to send in the time sheet for the week.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Time to send in the time sheet for the week.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## NJmike PE

Long day. Tired. Need beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hear ya Mike. I'm drinking brandy right now myself.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I hear ya Mike. I'm drinking brandy right now myself.


I can't even have a drink yet. Gotta wait for the kiddos to go to bed. I have to run out and take care of one more thing this evening before the day is over.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll have a few sips for you until you get back then.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

This one's for you mike:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zb5IH57SorQ


----------



## NJmike PE

GF.........


----------



## NJmike PE

Y!!!!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No seriously, it's kinda funny. You didn't even watch it did you?


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> No seriously,  it's kinda funny. You didn't even watch it did you?


The first 30 secs


----------



## matt267 PE

yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

idk, I thought it was funny.


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more yummy spam


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

race was freaking awesome, everyone's tires caught on fire


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

waiting for Turn to come on


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

seats were awesome!


----------



## engineergurl

but the drunk dude behind me had really bad bo


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

Puppy dogs came home today, missed them so much


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

ran out of regular booze


----------



## engineergurl

maple something Jim beam


----------



## engineergurl

sweet


----------



## engineergurl

but it's the last drink of the night


----------



## engineergurl

nascar weekend has to end sometime


----------



## engineergurl

I walked at least 5 miles


----------



## engineergurl

in a boot


----------



## engineergurl

some fat dude said, he was pathetic and that he couldn't keep up with the chick with the broken foot


----------



## engineergurl

I turned and said, ANKLE and then kept walking


----------



## engineergurl

we did have to stop a few times though


----------



## engineergurl

I was fine on the paved areas


----------



## engineergurl

but on the parts that were just gravel, the boot doesn't work so well


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

I can't wait for dinner tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

Bacon Avocado Bugers


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

we put the air conditioner in the living room in tonight


----------



## engineergurl

signs of summer not spting


----------



## engineergurl

spring not spting, my screen is zoomed wrong


----------



## engineergurl

i can zoom in to make the words look normal but then the rest of it is jacked up


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya Mike. I'm drinking brandy right now myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even have a drink yet. Gotta wait for the kiddos to go to bed. I have to run out and take care of one more thing this evening before the day is over.
Click to expand...

I like your style...



engineergurl said:


> ran out of regular booze


Boo



engineergurl said:


> but it's the last drink of the night


Boo x 2



engineergurl said:


> Bacon Avocado Bugers


Win

Beef stronganoff simmering in the crock pot with roasted asparagus in the oven and butter braid bread. =)


----------



## engineergurl

Sunday night spam


----------



## engineergurl

getting kinda chilly here


----------



## engineergurl

might have to close the doors


----------



## knight1fox3

I DO NOT miss window unit AC.....blah


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> I DO NOT miss window unit AC.....blah




I DO miss my house with central heat and ac... but this place was cool with 4 animals and reduced the deposit because we were military so I can deal with it


----------



## engineergurl

honestly the winter sucked more, cause the heat was electric baseboard


----------



## engineergurl

have you ever tried to keep warm with that?


----------



## engineergurl

oven is preheated


----------



## engineergurl

Turn comes on in less then one minute but there is still a Halo game on my TV


----------



## engineergurl

if I don't see the record light on the DVR then I am going to go ape $hi+ so, oh okay it is recording


----------



## engineergurl

we will let it get a few commercial breaks ahead


----------



## engineergurl

they don't get that this lifestyle is a choice


----------



## engineergurl

all they care about is that stupid voice


----------



## knight1fox3

Halo FTW!!!


----------



## engineergurl

I just blew a peep up in the microwave


----------



## engineergurl

no more HALo pizza in the oven and BOATS and HOES


----------



## engineergurl

deadliest catch without the crabs


----------



## engineergurl

so the big question is, beside the damage to the boat, what did you think of the presentation?


----------



## engineergurl

people are talkin


----------



## engineergurl

talkin bout people


----------



## engineergurl

last post cuase it's time for TURN


----------



## engineergurl

EG out!


----------



## NJmike PE

Member name

Posts

matt267

9878

NJmike PE

6714

Lumber Jim

3136

engineergurl

2640

Golden Eagle

2090

frazil

1519

Ship Wreck PE

1268

ramnares

1123

akwooly

1101

Master slacker

1091

knight1fox3

888

Sapper

630

SMott

414

Weavs33

379

Ble_PE

316

blybrook PE

258

maryannette

236

MetsFan

211

csb

205

envirotex

105

Flyer_PE

79

FLBuff PE

64

bosco115

28

Dark Knight

21

TehMightyEngineer

15

Supe

14

Krakosky

13

Road Guy

10

Dexman PE

9

YMZ PE

7

PE2B

5

BosStr27

2

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

ATL Derek

1

roadwreck

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

testee

1

cement

1

122 away from 10k in this thread Matt. You should just finish it off tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE

Besides, we are 202 posts off the 2500 ppd pace. pick it up!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

!


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey GE, I'm pretty sure none of those were each at least three characters long


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not sleeping spam


----------



## engineergurl

I wonder if matt couldn't sleep


----------



## engineergurl

Time to get moving!


----------



## engineergurl

Morning...


----------



## matt267 PE

Never did get back to sleep.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going to be tired today.


----------



## matt267 PE

And grumpy.


----------



## frazil

still awake??


----------



## NJmike PE

Grumpy Matt


----------



## engineergurl

Too much fair type food this weekend


----------



## engineergurl

Pizza


----------



## NJmike PE

Still very tired today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Had a party for #3 yesterday. Food, people, long day. I'm gonna need a coffee iv today


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> still awake??


yeah.


----------



## matt267 PE

is it Friday yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Have. To. Get. Some. Work. Done. Today.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Have. To. Get. Some. Work. Done. Today.


Tell your boss you have more survey work to do.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have. To. Get. Some. Work. Done. Today.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell your boss you have more survey work to do.
Click to expand...

No thank you. I'm too tired to be roaming around urban NWNJ. I'll take my desk today


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have. To. Get. Some. Work. Done. Today.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell your boss you have more survey work to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thank you. I'm too tired to be roaming around urban NWNJ. I'll take my desk today
Click to expand...

But you don't have to actually go.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch spam?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch spam?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch spam?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It sure takes a long time to catch up reading all of the spam when you miss a couple of days.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must be working post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must be working post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must be working post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must be working post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^^^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## frazil

Not soon enough


----------



## frazil

Not soon enough


----------



## frazil

Not soon enough


----------



## frazil

Not soon enough


----------



## frazil

Not soon enough


----------



## frazil

Not soon enough


----------



## frazil

On the phone again


----------



## frazil

On the phone again


----------



## frazil

On the phone again


----------



## frazil

On the phone again


----------



## frazil

On the phone again


----------



## frazil

On the phone again


----------



## frazil

What's up with Friday afternoon and Monday morning meetings?!


----------



## frazil

What's up with Friday afternoon and Monday morning meetings?!


----------



## frazil

What's up with Friday afternoon and Monday morning meetings?!


----------



## frazil

What's up with Friday afternoon and Monday morning meetings?!


----------



## frazil

What's up with Friday afternoon and Monday morning meetings?!


----------



## frazil

What's up with Friday afternoon and Monday morning meetings?!


----------



## frazil

It's cold in my office


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## frazil

It's cold in my office


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## frazil

It's cold in my office


----------



## frazil

It's cold in my office


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have baby heater


----------



## frazil

It's cold in my office


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunchtime is around the corner


----------



## frazil

Baby heater? Like a snuggly?


----------



## frazil

It's cold in my office


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No Hooters today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No Hooters today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No Hooters today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No Hooters today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No Hooters today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No Hooters today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No Hooters today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No Hooters today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No Hooters today


----------



## frazil

It's cold in my office


----------



## frazil

It's cold in my office


----------



## frazil

It's cold in my office


----------



## frazil

It's cold in my office


----------



## frazil

It's cold in my office


----------



## knight1fox3

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Everyone must be working post


Not me. Off this week. Wishing everyone else at work a happy monday though. LOL


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No Hooters today


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone must be working post
> 
> 
> 
> Not me. Off this week. Wishing everyone else at work a happy monday though. LOL
Click to expand...

You need some help??


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No Hooters today


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Ship Wreck PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone must be working post
> 
> 
> 
> Not me. Off this week. Wishing everyone else at work a happy monday though. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need some help??
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## frazil

Posty


----------



## engineergurl

busy day today spam...


----------



## engineergurl

only got a few min


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

spam spam spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

+1 spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Dark Knight

I like having 21 posts. Reminds me Roberto Clemente.







Now I have 22.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Dark Knight

Now I will have 23...


----------



## engineergurl

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What's for lunch




Roast beef sandwich (with mustard and pickles), baby carrots/cherry tomatoes with fiesta ranch dip, and 20 pistachios


----------



## Dark Knight

#24 Willie Mays


----------



## Dark Knight

Maybe this belongs on the Funny Pics thread but here we go...#25...


----------



## Master slacker

SMott said:


> Ain't you wishin




Nah. Already had my fill for the week.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

engineergurl said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> Roast beef sandwich (with mustard and pickles), baby carrots/cherry tomatoes with fiesta ranch dip, and 20 pistachios
Click to expand...

Sounds yummy


----------



## frazil

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What's for lunch


All I packed is yogurt and strawberries.  I'm still hungry. I'll have to scrounge change for the vending machines


----------



## engineergurl

Ship Wreck PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> Roast beef sandwich (with mustard and pickles), baby carrots/cherry tomatoes with fiesta ranch dip, and 20 pistachios
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds yummy
Click to expand...

It was


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## engineergurl

I need a post lunch nap


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

frazil said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> All I packed is yogurt and strawberries.  I'm still hungry. I'll have to scrounge change for the vending machines
Click to expand...

I had shrimp and fries.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

To hell with 5 o'clock. Is it Friday yet?


----------



## frazil

Ship Wreck PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> All I packed is yogurt and strawberries.  I'm still hungry. I'll have to scrounge change for the vending machines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had shrimp and fries.
Click to expand...

ldman:


----------



## frazil

we're almost to 35K.


----------



## frazil

_we could knock that out in no time_


----------



## frazil

oops hit italics


----------



## frazil

a little help here


----------



## frazil

a little help here


----------



## frazil

a little help here


----------



## frazil

a little help here


----------



## frazil

a little help here


----------



## frazil

a little help here


----------



## frazil

a little help here


----------



## frazil

a little help here


----------



## frazil

a little help here


----------



## frazil

a little help here


----------



## frazil

a little help here


----------



## frazil

a little help here


----------



## frazil

a little help here


----------



## frazil

a little help here


----------



## frazil

a little help here


----------



## frazil

a little help here


----------



## frazil

a little help here


----------



## frazil

No? ok, I'll do it myself


----------



## frazil

No? ok, I'll do it myself


----------



## frazil

No? ok, I'll do it myself


----------



## frazil

No? ok, I'll do it myself


----------



## frazil

No? ok, I'll do it myself


----------



## frazil

No? ok, I'll do it myself


----------



## frazil

No? ok, I'll do it myself


----------



## frazil

No? ok, I'll do it myself


----------



## frazil

No? ok, I'll do it myself


----------



## frazil

No? ok, I'll do it myself


----------



## frazil

No? ok, I'll do it myself


----------



## frazil

No? ok, I'll do it myself


----------



## frazil

No? ok, I'll do it myself


----------



## frazil

No? ok, I'll do it myself


----------



## frazil

No? ok, I'll do it myself


----------



## frazil

No? ok, I'll do it myself


----------



## frazil

and then I'm getting a cookie for a reward


----------



## frazil

and then I'm getting a cookie for a reward


----------



## frazil

and then I'm getting a cookie for a reward


----------



## frazil

and then I'm getting a cookie for a reward


----------



## frazil

and then I'm getting a cookie for a reward


----------



## frazil

and then I'm getting a cookie for a reward


----------



## frazil

and then I'm getting a cookie for a reward


----------



## frazil

and then I'm getting a cookie for a reward


----------



## frazil

and then I'm getting a cookie for a reward


----------



## frazil

and then I'm getting a cookie for a reward


----------



## frazil

and then I'm getting a cookie for a reward


----------



## frazil

and then I'm getting a cookie for a reward


----------



## matt267 PE

go fraz go!!


----------



## matt267 PE

go fraz go!!


----------



## frazil

I'm working hard here!


----------



## frazil

I'm working hard here!


----------



## frazil

I'm working hard here!


----------



## matt267 PE

you can do it!!


----------



## frazil

I'm working hard here!


----------



## frazil

I'm working hard here!


----------



## frazil

I'm working hard here!


----------



## frazil

hey, thanks for the help!


----------



## matt267 PE

is the fox going to snipe?


----------



## frazil

hey, thanks for the help!


----------



## frazil

hey, thanks for the help!


----------



## frazil

hey, thanks for the help!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## frazil

hey, thanks for the help!


----------



## frazil

hey, thanks for the help!


----------



## frazil

hey, thanks for the help!


----------



## matt267 PE

I can't over spam at work.


----------



## frazil

hey, thanks for the help!


----------



## frazil

hey, thanks for the help!


----------



## frazil

hey, thanks for the help!


----------



## matt267 PE

you're almost there


----------



## frazil

hey, thanks for the help!


----------



## frazil

hey, thanks for the help!


----------



## frazil

hey, thanks for the help!


----------



## matt267 PE

you deserve top.


----------



## frazil

hey, thanks for the help!


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## frazil

hey, thanks for the help!


----------



## frazil

hey, thanks for the help!


----------



## frazil

hey, thanks for the help!


----------



## frazil

hey, thanks for the help!


----------



## frazil

boom!


----------



## matt267 PE

Now don't you feel better?


----------



## frazil

Now I feel like I've accomplished something today. Everything else is bonus.


----------



## frazil

back towork


----------



## frazil

oh wait cookie first!


----------



## envirotex

always time for cookies


----------



## envirotex

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What's for lunch


turkey sammich


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## envirotex

close enough


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## engineergurl

I am torn between car pooling to a meeting or driving on my own... I don't want to drive, but this late in the day...


----------



## engineergurl

if I drive I can hop on the highway that goes around the city on the west side and it will dump me out on the highway south of the city


----------



## engineergurl

but I would really be going in a huge arc


----------



## engineergurl

where as if I ride in the company car, the way home is actually shorter from the office.


----------



## engineergurl

because I'm on the highway that goes straight


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is it 5 o'clock yet?


It be 5 o'clock somewhere.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it 5 o'clock yet?
> 
> 
> 
> It be 5 o'clock somewhere.
Click to expand...

I am going home


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it 5 o'clock yet?
> 
> 
> 
> It be 5 o'clock somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going home
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## envirotex

about to quit it for the day


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammer time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammer time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammer time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammer time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammer time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammer time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammer time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammer time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammer time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammer time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammer time


----------



## matt267 PE

Not interesting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not interesting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not interesting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not interesting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not interesting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not interesting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not interesting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not interesting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not interesting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not interesting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not interesting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not interesting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not interesting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not interesting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not interesting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not interesting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not interesting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not interesting spam

:bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## knight1fox3

Who let the spam out?


----------



## matt267 PE

Welcome to Spam Town


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope you enjoy yourself


----------



## NJmike PE

stay out of spam town, DEADBEAT!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I made it home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I made it home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I made it home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I made it home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I made it home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I made it home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I made it home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I made it home spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> stay out of spam town, DEADBEAT!


Dude, there's free beer and bacon.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I made it home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I made it home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I made it home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I made it home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I made it home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I made it home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I made it home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I made it home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I made it home spam


----------



## akwooly

not spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I made it home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## akwooly

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## akwooly

one for my post count


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time for dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time for dinner spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time for dinner spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time for dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time for dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time for dinner spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time for dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Town &gt; NJ


----------



## akwooly

ok one more


----------



## akwooly

moar


----------



## akwooly

moar


----------



## akwooly

moar


----------



## akwooly

mo mo moar


----------



## akwooly

moar


----------



## akwooly

moar


----------



## akwooly

ship wreck


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Road Guy

How many Cadberry eggs should I eat in one day I just had my third?


----------



## NJmike PE

I like jelly beans


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> How many Cadberry eggs should I eat in one day I just had my third?


How many do you have?


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> How many Cadberry eggs should I eat in one day I just had my third?


Original or the caramel eggs?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam nation


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam nation


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam nation


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam nation


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam nation


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam nation


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam nation


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam nation


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam nation


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam nation


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam nation


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam nation


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam nation


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam nation


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam nation


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam nation


----------



## NJmike PE

One more


----------



## frazil

Road Guy said:


> How many Cadberry eggs should I eat in one day I just had my third?


I used to love Cadbury eggs, but now they make me feel sick when I eat more than 5. I think 4 is probably the limit


----------



## frazil

What number are we on?


----------



## frazil

I'm not going to lie, today was a little disappointing.


----------



## frazil

I think we can do better


----------



## frazil

I expect great things from you folks


----------



## frazil

I expect 100k!


----------



## frazil

From time to time you need a break


----------



## frazil

I get it


----------



## Road Guy

4


----------



## frazil

But don't make it a THING!


----------



## frazil

SPAM, people, SPAM!!!


----------



## frazil

Spam on


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> ship wreck


ship wreck PE was lurking and didn't even post


----------



## akwooly

even one helps the cause


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> SPAM, people, SPAM!!!


Battle cry received.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt's a quitter


----------



## NJmike PE

You all let down Fraz


----------



## NJmike PE

You all let down Fraz today. Gotta make it up now.


----------



## NJmike PE

You all let down Fraz today. Gotta make it up now.


----------



## NJmike PE

You all let down Fraz today. Gotta make it up now.


----------



## NJmike PE

You all let down Fraz today. Gotta make it up now.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming til the battery dies.


----------



## NJmike PE

You all let down Fraz today. Gotta make it up now.


----------



## NJmike PE

You all let down Fraz today. Gotta make it up now.


----------



## NJmike PE

You all let down Fraz today. Gotta make it up now.


----------



## engineergurl

Rain rain go away


----------



## NJmike PE

You all let down Fraz today. Gotta make it up now.


----------



## NJmike PE

You all let down Fraz today. Gotta make it up now.


----------



## NJmike PE

You all let down Fraz today. Gotta make it up now.


----------



## NJmike PE

You all let down Fraz today. Gotta make it up now.


----------



## NJmike PE

You all let down Fraz today. Gotta make it up now.


----------



## NJmike PE

You all let down Fraz today. Gotta make it up now.


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ship wreck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ship wreck PE was lurking and didn't even post
Click to expand...

My battery died??


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Matt's a quitter


Had to read to my daughter. She doesn't understand.


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mike???????


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mike???????


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mike???????


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mike???????


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mike???????


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Where's mike???????


He must have quit.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mike???????


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did his MIL get him?


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mike???????


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mike???????


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mike???????


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mike???????


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Did his MIL get him?


Not gonna go there.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mike???????


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mike???????


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mike???????


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mike???????


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mike???????


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mike???????


----------



## matt267 PE

Building a spam bridge to nowhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mike???????


----------



## NJmike PE

Weaving a Web of spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday!?


----------



## matt267 PE

Something clever


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mike???????


----------



## matt267 PE

Something clever


----------



## NJmike PE

Weaving a Web of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Something clever


----------



## NJmike PE

Weaving a Web of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Something clever


----------



## matt267 PE

Something clever


----------



## NJmike PE

Weaving a Web of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Something clever


----------



## NJmike PE

Weaving a Web of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Something clever


----------



## NJmike PE

Weaving a Web of spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Weaving a Web of spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## matt267 PE

Something clever


----------



## matt267 PE

Something clever


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## NJmike PE

Weaving a Web of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Something clever


----------



## NJmike PE

Weaving a Web of spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## NJmike PE

Weaving a Web of spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

Weaving a Web of spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## NJmike PE

Weaving a Web of spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## NJmike PE

Weaving a Web of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## NJmike PE

Weaving a Web of spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## NJmike PE

Weaving a Web of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## NJmike PE

Weaving a Web of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

Weaving a Web of spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

Weaving a Web of spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

Weaving a Web of spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## NJmike PE

Need some quality time with Mrs NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamtastic


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamtastic


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Need some quality time with Mrs NJ


Yes you do.

You should teach her how to spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> Need some quality time with Mrs NJ


What did she say??


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need some quality time with Mrs NJ
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do.
> You should teach her how to spam.
Click to expand...

Good point. We could use the numbers


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamtastic


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamtastic


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamtastic


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamtastic


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

Orange flavored spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

Orange flavored spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## NJmike PE

Orange flavored spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Orange flavored spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## NJmike PE

Orange flavored spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Orange flavored spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over?


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over?


----------



## NJmike PE

Orange flavored spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over?


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over?


----------



## NJmike PE

Orange flavored spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over?


----------



## NJmike PE

Orange flavored spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over?


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over?


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## NJmike PE

Turkey spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## NJmike PE

Turkey spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## NJmike PE

Turkey spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## NJmike PE

Turkey spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## NJmike PE

Turkey spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## NJmike PE

Turkey spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## NJmike PE

Daddy. I gotta go to the bathroom


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## NJmike PE

Daddy. I gotta go to the bathroom


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## NJmike PE

Daddy. I'm hungry


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## NJmike PE

Daddy. Are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## NJmike PE

Daddy. He's hitting me


----------



## matt267 PE

Stop your whining!


----------



## matt267 PE

Stop your whining!


----------



## matt267 PE

Stop your whining!


----------



## NJmike PE

Daddy. I lost my turtle


----------



## NJmike PE

Daddy. What are you drinking?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Daddy. He's hitting me


Don't be a pussy. Kick his ass!


----------



## matt267 PE

Stop your whining!


----------



## NJmike PE

Daddy. I'm bored


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Daddy. What are you drinking?


Beer. Here have some.


----------



## NJmike PE

Daddy. What's a pussy


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok. Im out for now. Mrs is looking me crossed


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Daddy. I'm bored


Alright, that's it. Not another word. This is the last time we do this.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Daddy. What's a pussy


Here's a mirror. Take a look.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Ok. Im out for now. Mrs is looking me crossed


Give her some love.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less then interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less then interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less then interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less interesting spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

testing again...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and another


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

works at home


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

bleh


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam with bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

fuck spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

worthless crap


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon is where its at


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Maybe I should ban the next person to post spam...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

because it is a vile retched thing


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and has no value at all


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Should I push for 17k?


----------



## matt267 PE

Dexman PE said:


> Should I push for 17k?


Do it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

or just download some more tunes from youtube...


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on dex, fill this bitch up with bacon.


----------



## frazil

That may have been the most effective speech I've ever made! Well done!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> Should I push for 17k?


Go for it.


----------



## frazil

Crappy tv spam


----------



## frazil

Crappy tv spam


----------



## frazil

Crappy tv spam


----------



## frazil

Crappy tv spam


----------



## frazil

Crappy tv spam


----------



## frazil

Crappy tv spam


----------



## frazil

Crappy tv spam


----------



## frazil

Crappy tv spam


----------



## frazil

Crappy tv spam


----------



## frazil

Crappy tv spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Bones is on.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bones is on.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bones is on.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

dinner break


----------



## matt267 PE

Bones is on.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bones is on.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bones is on.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bones is on.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bones is on.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> dinner break


What's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Bones is on.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mrs Dex is watching Bones on Netflix


----------



## matt267 PE

Bones is on.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> dinner break
> 
> 
> 
> What's for dinner
Click to expand...



pasta and marinara sauce


----------



## NJmike PE

Off from work tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

We watch it from time to time


----------



## frazil

What's bones?


----------



## NJmike PE

Had ziti


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I need some ideas for music to download


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm enjoying Mrs NJ being home


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

frazil said:


> What's bones?




A show about a forensic scientist


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> What's bones?


TV show. It's on Fox.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking the kids to ride horses


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Making bacon for breakfast tomorrow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## frazil

Ok I'm watching it. It's gotta be better that what was on


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Sadly its been a few days since I've had bacon.


----------



## matt267 PE

Useless stuff


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and pancakes for the kiddos tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## frazil

What'd I miss?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I am going through withdrawls


----------



## NJmike PE

Same.


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> Bacon and pancakes for the kiddos tomorrow


Yum! What time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Useless stuff


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I compensate with more horsepower in the Camaro...


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> What'd I miss?


The fathere didn't do it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Thick cut Applewood bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

Useless stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

Useless stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

Useless stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

Useless stuff


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> I compensate with more horsepower in the Camaro...


I dont have the same luxury


----------



## matt267 PE

Useless stuff


----------



## frazil

Who actually knows the dimensions of a balance beam?!


----------



## NJmike PE

Battery life down to 16%


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I compensate with more horsepower in the Camaro...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have the same luxury
Click to expand...

You compensate with more babies


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Who actually knows the dimensions of a balance beam?!


Probably a gymnast


----------



## frazil

Piece of tongue?


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I compensate with more horsepower in the Camaro...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have the same luxury
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You compensate with more babies
Click to expand...

True but Not lately


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

frazil said:


> Who actually knows the dimensions of a balance beam?!




I looked it up once, but I don't remember anymore


----------



## NJmike PE

Useless post


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who actually knows the dimensions of a balance beam?!
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a gymnast
Click to expand...

I doubt it. Only a nerd would know that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Very unique music selection in the car right now


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

New song #1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQHMiDa6P_s


----------



## frazil

Looks like rain all week


----------



## matt267 PE

Useless stuff


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

New song #2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5Adx0RXpvg


----------



## matt267 PE

Useless stuff


----------



## frazil

At least according to the iPhone weather icons


----------



## matt267 PE

Useless stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

Useless stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

Useless stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

Useless stuff

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dexman PE said:


> New song #2
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5Adx0RXpvg




Song reminds me of my childhood. I loved this song as a kid.


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Looks like rain all week


Yup. Forecast model says 4" of rain on Wednesday. Rivers will no doubt be high


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Magic, and you know you're the one who can put out the fire


----------



## matt267 PE

Useless stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

Useless stuff


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

music video is kinda creepy though


----------



## matt267 PE

Useless stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

Useless stuff


----------



## frazil

Doesn't she wash her hands??


----------



## matt267 PE

Useless stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

Useless stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

Useless stuff


----------



## NJmike PE

Nofrills post


----------



## matt267 PE

More useless stuff


----------



## frazil

Yikes!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dexman PE said:


> music video is kinda creepy though




makes me wish I could grow a beard though


----------



## frazil

Weird


----------



## NJmike PE

Me and the dog just chilling now


----------



## frazil

Dexman PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> music video is kinda creepy though
> 
> 
> 
> makes me wish I could grow a beard though
Click to expand...

Can't watch it on a phone


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for bed. I've been up since 0300hr. I'm tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for bed. I've been up since 0300hr. I'm tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for bed. I've been up since 0300hr. I'm tired.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, beard, &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> music video is kinda creepy though
> 
> 
> 
> makes me wish I could grow a beard though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't watch it on a phone
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for bed. I've been up since 0300hr. I'm tired.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I was 3 when that song came out


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> music video is kinda creepy though
> 
> 
> 
> makes me wish I could grow a beard though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't watch it on a phone
Click to expand...

What she said


----------



## frazil

That's some nerdy stuff!


----------



## matt267 PE

Good night all.


----------



## frazil

Wow just got nerdier


----------



## frazil

Good night matt


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

First link was Bastille - Bad blood

The next link (the one I was commenting on) America - You can do Magic

Now I'm listening to the Alan Parsons Project - Eye in the Sky


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Lets see what youtube recommends next


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mamas &amp; Papas - California Dreamin


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Ohhh, Chicago


----------



## NJmike PE

Battery down to 9%.not much time left


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hmmm, Foreigner or REO Speedwagon?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> Battery down to 9%.not much time left




Plug it in Beavis


----------



## NJmike PE

Reo


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dexman PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battery down to 9%.not much time left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plug it in Beavis
Click to expand...



16k posts and still a noob


----------



## NJmike PE

Charger is in the bedroom. Mrs NJ is in there feeding the kid. I don't dare interrupt


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Or do I really mix it up with some techno?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> Charger is in the bedroom. Mrs NJ is in there feeding the kid. I don't dare interrupt




Noob


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more chargers around here.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Some things can only be learned though quality posting.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah I know


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

You still have much to learn


----------



## NJmike PE

Just found one. Old one from my BlackBerry. It should work.


----------



## NJmike PE

Teach me master


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Ohh, another quality song: I just died in your arms


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> Teach me master




Lesson one, read my signature


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> Ohh, another quality song:  I just died in your arms


Cutting crew?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Lesson two, you do not talk about the 10k


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, another quality song: I just died in your arms
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting crew?
Click to expand...



Yep


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Police, Bon Jovi, or REM?


----------



## NJmike PE

From NJ, always partial to bon jovi


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nevermind, Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Total Eclipse of the Heart


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Although I prefer the Nikki French version


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn. This is like 80s on 8


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I need a Hero


----------



## NJmike PE

Makes me want to hook my xm back up


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dexman PE said:


> I need a Hero




I have 3 versions of this song.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> Makes me want to hook my xm back up




screw that, just download tunes from youtube. Much cheaper


----------



## NJmike PE

Good point


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Michael Jackson - Beat it FTW!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a Hero
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 versions of this song.
Click to expand...

Bonnie Tyler is the version I know, which is the version used in Shrek?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Beat it!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a Hero
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 versions of this song.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bonnie Tyler is the version I know, which is the version used in Shrek?
Click to expand...

Two versions in Shrek and I have both:

Jennifer Saunders (The Fairy Godmother)

Frou Frou (Ending credits)


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a Hero
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 versions of this song.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bonnie Tyler is the version I know, which is the version used in Shrek?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two versions in Shrek and I have both:
> 
> Jennifer Saunders (The Fairy Godmother)
> 
> Frou Frou (Ending credits)
Click to expand...

I did not realize this. More party trivia


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Billy Jean!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Gotta keep it going...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Sorry had to put #1 to bed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Crazy the OCD that kid has at bed time.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Every stuffed animal, pillow, blanket has a specific place.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> Every stuffed animal, pillow, blanket has a specific place.


Things that I don't have time for.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm out. Later


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Time for a little Crystal Method


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Name of the Game!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcDxXlPN3VE


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, Beard, &amp; Blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Road Guy

Out of fucking beer,in a shitty mood and drinking Croatian wine......


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still tired spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still tired spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still tired spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still tired spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still tired spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still tired spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still tired spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still tired spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still tired spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still tired spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still tired spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still tired spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still tired spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still tired spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still tired spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Still tired spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Reply to this topic


----------



## matt267 PE

Reply to this topic


----------



## matt267 PE

Reply to this topic


----------



## matt267 PE

Reply to this topic


----------



## matt267 PE

Reply to this topic


----------



## matt267 PE

Reply to this topic


----------



## matt267 PE

Reply to this topic


----------



## matt267 PE

Reply to this topic


----------



## matt267 PE

Reply to this topic


----------



## matt267 PE

Reply to this topic


----------



## matt267 PE

Reply to this topic


----------



## matt267 PE

Reply to this topic


----------



## matt267 PE

Reply to this topic


----------



## matt267 PE

Reply to this topic


----------



## matt267 PE

Reply to this topic


----------



## matt267 PE

Reply to this topic


----------



## matt267 PE

Reply to this topic


----------



## matt267 PE

Reply to this topic


----------



## matt267 PE

Reply to this topic


----------



## matt267 PE

Reply to this topic

top


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

trying for 36k


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are you Mike? We need you!


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are you Mike? We need you!


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are you Mike? We need you!


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are you Mike? We need you!


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are you Mike? We need you!


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are you Mike? We need you!


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are you Mike? We need you!


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are you Mike? We need you!

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are you Mike? We need you!


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are you Mike? We need you!


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are you Mike? We need you!


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are you Mike? We need you!


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 36K


----------



## matt267 PE

36K


----------



## matt267 PE

36K+1

for TOP


----------



## frazil

:appl:


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should aim high today. 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working today. Taking the kids to ride horses today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## Supe

Spam for breakfast.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning Supe. Make sure that you get extra helpings. That's good stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon breakfast for the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE

First need coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

First need coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

First need coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

First need coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

First need coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

First need coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

First need coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

First need coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

First need coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

First need coffee


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## matt267 PE

40k sounds good.


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more results waiters


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more results waiters


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more results waiters


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more results waiters


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more results waiters


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more results waiters


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more results waiters


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more results waiters


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more results waiters


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more results waiters


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more results waiters


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more results waiters


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more results waiters


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more results waiters


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more results waiters


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more results waiters


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more results waiters


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Done with coffee. Time to make the bacon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Done with coffee. Time to make the bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Done with coffee. Time to make the bacon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Done with coffee. Time to make the bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Done with coffee. Time to make the bacon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Done with coffee. Time to make the bacon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Done with coffee. Time to make the bacon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Done with coffee. Time to make the bacon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Done with coffee. Time to make the bacon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Never too early to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Done with coffee. Time to make the bacon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Done with coffee. Time to make the bacon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Done with coffee. Time to make the bacon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Done with coffee. Time to make the bacon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Having coffee while spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;yawn&lt;&lt; need more coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;yawn&lt;&lt; need more coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;yawn&lt;&lt; need more coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;yawn&lt;&lt; need more coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;yawn&lt;&lt; need more coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;yawn&lt;&lt; need more coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;yawn&lt;&lt; need more coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;yawn&lt;&lt; need more coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;yawn&lt;&lt; need more coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;yawn&lt;&lt; need more coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;yawn&lt;&lt; need more coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;yawn&lt;&lt; need more coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;yawn&lt;&lt; need more coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;yawn&lt;&lt; need more coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## matt267 PE

welcome back to the spam fest ramnares.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Forgot my yogurt...dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good to be back...had to do the work thing for a bit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good to be back...had to do the work thing for a bit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good to be back...had to do the work thing for a bit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good to be back...had to do the work thing for a bit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good to be back...had to do the work thing for a bit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good to be back...had to do the work thing for a bit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to work @ 8


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to work @ 8


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to work @ 8


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to work @ 8


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to work @ 8


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to work @ 8


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to work @ 8


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to work @ 8


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to work @ 8


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to work @ 8


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Meetings all day...ugh!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Meetings all day...ugh!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Meetings all day...ugh!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Meetings all day...ugh!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Meetings all day...ugh!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to work @ 8


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Meetings all day...ugh!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Telcons for the win!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Meetings all day...ugh!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Telcons for the win!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Meetings all day...ugh!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Telcons for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Telcons for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Telcons for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Telcons for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Telcons for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Telcons for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Telcons for the win!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

In person meetings all day...ugh!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

In person meetings all day...ugh!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

In person meetings all day...ugh!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

In person meetings all day...ugh!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Telcons for the win!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

In person meetings all day...ugh!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

In person meetings all day...ugh!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

In person meetings suck...can't play on the computer while on the phone


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

In person meetings all day...ugh!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

In person meetings all day...ugh!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

In person meetings all day...ugh!

Yes, exactly!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

But I get lunch...may not pay with cash...but nothing is "free"!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

But I get lunch...may not pay with cash...but nothing is "free"!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

But I get lunch...may not pay with cash...but nothing is "free"!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

But I get lunch...may not pay with cash...but nothing is "free"!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

But I get lunch...may not pay with cash...but nothing is "free"!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

But I get lunch...may not pay with cash...but nothing is "free"!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

But I get lunch...may not pay with cash...but nothing is "free"!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

But I get lunch...may not pay with cash...but nothing is "free"!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Should have requested spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Should have requested spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Should have requested spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Should have requested spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Should have requested spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Should have requested spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Should have requested spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Should have requested spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Should have requested spam!


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

In person meetings suck...can't play on the computer while on the phone


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

"Free" lunch - typical workplace payment for meetings


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

"Free" lunch - typical workplace payment for meetings


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

"Free" lunch - typical workplace payment for meetings


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

"Free" lunch - typical workplace payment for meetings


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

"Free" lunch - typical workplace payment for meetings


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

"Free" lunch - typical workplace payment for meetings


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

"Free" lunch - typical workplace payment for meetings


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

"Free" lunch - typical workplace payment for meetings


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

"Free" lunch - typical workplace payment for meetings


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

"Free" lunch - typical workplace payment for meetings


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

"Free" lunch - typical workplace payment for meetings


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

"Free" lunch - typical workplace payment for meetings


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

"Free" lunch - typical workplace payment for meetings


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

"Free" lunch - typical workplace payment for meetings


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

"Free" lunch - typical workplace payment for meetings


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

"Free" lunch - typical workplace payment for meetings


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So much for back to work @ 8


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So much for back to work @ 8


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1300 posts and seriously back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1300 posts and seriously back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1300 posts and seriously back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1300 posts and seriously back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1300 posts and seriously back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1300 posts and seriously back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1300 posts and seriously back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1300 posts and seriously back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1300 posts and seriously back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1300 posts and seriously back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1300 posts and seriously back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1300 posts and seriously back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1300 posts and seriously back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1300 posts and seriously back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

Post breakfast post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post breakfast post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post breakfast post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post breakfast post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post breakfast post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post breakfast post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No free lunch for me


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No free lunch for me


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No free lunch for me


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No free lunch for me


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No free lunch for me


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No free lunch for me


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No free lunch for me


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No free lunch for me


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No free lunch for me


----------



## NJmike PE

No rest for the weary. Keep it moving


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No free lunch for me


----------



## envirotex

Tuesday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunch time


----------



## engineergurl

busy week at work spam


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## blybrook PE

Morning spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Not working this week spam.....


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> Out of fucking beer,in a shitty mood and drinking Croatian wine......


LOL....Croatian wine sounds intriguing...


----------



## NJmike PE

You Sur should be spamming


----------



## Master slacker

knight1fox3 said:


> Not working this week spam.....




GFYourSpam and GFY


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Break from training spam


----------



## frazil

Happy Tuesday!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waffle House for lunch.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Waffle House for lunch.


EPIC...


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Waffle House for lunch.


awesome


----------



## akwooly

this tuesday feels like a repeat of monday


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waffle House for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> awesome
Click to expand...



a few years back (and I use the term few loosely), we were out for a friends birthday (I think) and at the end of the night everyone piled into the SUV and the sober and semi-sober folks were discussing waffle house. One of our friends, who was no where near sober or semi-sober was in the back, and every time someone said Waffle House, he would screamingly slur waaaaaaafle House in a voice that kind of sounded like sloth from the goonies... now anytime the place comes up in our house that is the response...


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> this tuesday feels like a repeat of monday




nope, definitely tuesday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waffle House for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> awesome
Click to expand...

It was okay??


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waffle House for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was okay??
Click to expand...

i dont know, was it???


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> this tuesday feels like a repeat of monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope, definitely tuesday
Click to expand...

that is what my calendar says, but it feels like monday all over again


----------



## knight1fox3

How are we still on this page?


----------



## knight1fox3

How are we still on this page?


----------



## knight1fox3

How are we still on this page?


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## knight1fox3

How are we still on this page?


----------



## knight1fox3

How are we still on this page?


----------



## knight1fox3

How are we still on this page?


----------



## knight1fox3

How are we still on this page?


----------



## knight1fox3

ToP!

:bananalama:


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

What's the goal today?


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

Zen and the art of Spamming


----------



## frazil

I was in the zone


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> What's the goal today?


Mike wants to go for 40k today.


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## knight1fox3

Just cut up some spicy venison sausage.


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## akwooly

nice try mr. fox


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

+1 on way to 40k


----------



## akwooly

moar coffee and now to a meeting.


----------



## matt267 PE

let's do 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

let's do 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

let's do 40k


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Working spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Working spam


----------



## Bosco PE

Hi everybody!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hi back at ya


----------



## akwooly

hello bosco


----------



## akwooly

hello bosco


----------



## akwooly

hello bosco


----------



## akwooly

hello bosco


----------



## Road Guy

Holy shit you caught one!


----------



## MetsFan

so damn busy


----------



## MetsFan

so damn busy


----------



## MetsFan

so damn busy


----------



## akwooly

moar post


----------



## akwooly

moar post


----------



## akwooly

moar post


----------



## akwooly

moar post


----------



## akwooly

moar post


----------



## akwooly

moar post


----------



## akwooly

moar post


----------



## akwooly

moar post


----------



## akwooly

moar post


----------



## akwooly

moar post


----------



## akwooly

moar post


----------



## akwooly

moar post


----------



## akwooly

moar post


----------



## akwooly

moar post


----------



## akwooly

moar post


----------



## akwooly

moar post


----------



## akwooly

moar post


----------



## akwooly

here come the mets


----------



## akwooly

here come the mets


----------



## akwooly

here come the mets


----------



## akwooly

here come the mets


----------



## akwooly

here come the mets


----------



## akwooly

be like mike


----------



## akwooly

be like mike


----------



## akwooly

be like mike


----------



## akwooly

be like mike


----------



## akwooly

be like mike


----------



## akwooly

be like mike


----------



## akwooly

be like mike


----------



## akwooly

be like mike


----------



## akwooly

be like mike


----------



## akwooly

or matt


----------



## akwooly

or matt


----------



## akwooly

or matt


----------



## akwooly

or matt


----------



## akwooly

ramen noodles


----------



## akwooly

ramen noodles


----------



## akwooly

ramen noodles


----------



## akwooly

ramen noodles


----------



## akwooly

ramen noodles


----------



## akwooly

ramen noodles


----------



## akwooly

ramen noodles


----------



## akwooly

ramen noodles


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Working spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Working spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Working spam


----------



## akwooly

in between print jobs spam


----------



## akwooly

in between print jobs spam


----------



## akwooly

in between print jobs spam


----------



## akwooly

in between print jobs spam


----------



## akwooly

in between print jobs spam


----------



## akwooly

in between print jobs spam


----------



## akwooly

in between print jobs spam


----------



## akwooly

in between print jobs spam


----------



## akwooly

error


----------



## akwooly

error


----------



## akwooly

error


----------



## akwooly

error


----------



## akwooly

error


----------



## akwooly

cancel


----------



## akwooly

cancel


----------



## akwooly

cancel


----------



## akwooly

cancel


----------



## akwooly

really?


----------



## akwooly

really?


----------



## akwooly

really?


----------



## akwooly

really?


----------



## akwooly

really?


----------



## akwooly

really?


----------



## akwooly

really?


----------



## akwooly

really?


----------



## akwooly

really?


----------



## akwooly

really?


----------



## akwooly

really?


----------



## akwooly

really?


----------



## akwooly

really?


----------



## akwooly

really?


----------



## akwooly

i keep topping myself


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## engineergurl

under an hour to go spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk isn't working. WTH


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk isn't working. WTH


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk isn't working. WTH


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk isn't working. WTH


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk isn't working. WTH


----------



## engineergurl

busy day spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk isn't working. WTH


----------



## engineergurl

I spent a ton of money spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk isn't working. WTH


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk isn't working. WTH


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk isn't working. WTH


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk isn't working. WTH


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk isn't working. WTH


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## akwooly

Tapa working for me


----------



## akwooly

Tapa working for me


----------



## akwooly

Tapa working for me


----------



## akwooly

Tapa working for me


----------



## akwooly

Tapa working for me


----------



## akwooly

Tapa working for me


----------



## akwooly

Tapa working for me


----------



## akwooly

Tapa working for me


----------



## akwooly

Tapa working for me


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a conspiracy


----------



## engineergurl

you guys are strange


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

Had to restart the router


----------



## matt267 PE

Had to restart the router


----------



## matt267 PE

Had to restart the router


----------



## matt267 PE

Had to restart the router


----------



## matt267 PE

Had to restart the router


----------



## matt267 PE

Had to restart the router


----------



## matt267 PE

Had to restart the router


----------



## matt267 PE

Had to restart the router


----------



## matt267 PE

Had to restart the router


----------



## matt267 PE

Had to restart the router


----------



## matt267 PE

Had to restart the router


----------



## matt267 PE

Had to restart the router


----------



## matt267 PE

Had to restart the router


----------



## MetsFan

Still so damn busy


----------



## MetsFan

Still so damn busy


----------



## matt267 PE

Had to restart the router


----------



## MetsFan

Still so damn busy


----------



## MetsFan

Still so damn busy


----------



## MetsFan

Still so damn busy


----------



## MetsFan

Still so damn busy


----------



## MetsFan

Still so damn busy


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I h8 weeklong training events


----------



## MetsFan

Still so damn busy


----------



## MetsFan

Still so damn busy


----------



## MetsFan

Still so damn busy


----------



## MetsFan

Still so damn busy


----------



## MetsFan

Still so damn busy


----------



## MetsFan

Still so damn busy


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

POS??


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Working spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Working spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## engineergurl

the last hour always goes the slowest


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for a new router


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam that last hour away


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam that last hour away


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam that last hour away


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam that last hour away


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam that last hour away


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam that last hour away


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam that last hour away


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam that last hour away


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam that last hour away


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam that last hour away


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam that last hour away


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam that last hour away


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam that last hour away


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam that last hour away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away


----------



## matt267 PE

Or drink it away

:bananalama:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Working spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Working spam


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?


What brand is it and how old?

You could also try some of the suggestions I listed here.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?
> 
> 
> 
> What brand is it and how old?
> You could also try some of the suggestions I listed here.
Click to expand...

It older then I want to admit. It's time for an upgrade.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?
> 
> 
> 
> What brand is it and how old?
> You could also try some of the suggestions I listed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It older then I want to admit. It's time for an upgrade.
Click to expand...

I made some recommendations for NJ a while back and still stand by them. That post starts here if you're curious.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?
> 
> 
> 
> What brand is it and how old?
> You could also try some of the suggestions I listed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It older then I want to admit. It's time for an upgrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made some recommendations for NJ a while back and still stand by them.  That post starts here if you're curious.
Click to expand...

I'll give that thread a look at. Have you used any of those routers with linux machines? Typically you can configure the router in a browser. So I don't see any issues with linux. Would you agree?


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox, why do I always need to restart my wifi Router?
> 
> 
> 
> What brand is it and how old?
> You could also try some of the suggestions I listed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It older then I want to admit. It's time for an upgrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made some recommendations for NJ a while back and still stand by them. That post starts here if you're curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give that thread a look at. Have you used any of those routers with linux machines? Typically you can configure the router in a browser. So I don't see any issues with linux. Would you agree?
Click to expand...

Correct. The router configuration will be independent of what operating system you use so long as you have a functioning web browser that can access the router directly (through TCP/IP). I can access my router just fine from any of my Linux boxes. :thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE

Sounds good


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, and this is cooking dinner spam


----------



## akwooly

drive by spam


----------



## knight1fox3

And another....


----------



## akwooly

and one


----------



## akwooly

and one


----------



## akwooly

and one


----------



## akwooly

and one


----------



## akwooly

and one


----------



## akwooly

and one


----------



## akwooly

and one


----------



## akwooly

and one


----------



## akwooly

and one


----------



## akwooly

and one


----------



## akwooly

and one


----------



## akwooly

and one


----------



## akwooly

and one


----------



## akwooly

and one


----------



## akwooly

and one


----------



## akwooly

and one


----------



## akwooly

must finish page


----------



## akwooly

must finish page


----------



## akwooly

must finish page


----------



## akwooly

must finish page


----------



## akwooly

must finish page


----------



## akwooly

must finish page


----------



## akwooly

must finish page


----------



## akwooly

must finish page


----------



## akwooly

must finish page


----------



## akwooly

must finish page


----------



## frazil

What number are we on?


----------



## akwooly

must finish page


----------



## akwooly

must finish page


----------



## akwooly

must finish page


----------



## frazil

Did we make it 40k?


----------



## akwooly

must finish page


----------



## frazil

Did we make it 40k?


----------



## akwooly

must finish page


----------



## akwooly

must finish page


----------



## frazil

Did we make it 40k?


----------



## akwooly

must finish page

sir topham


----------



## frazil

Did we make it 40k?


----------



## frazil

Did we make it 40k?


----------



## frazil

Did we make it 40k?


----------



## frazil

Did we make it 40k?


----------



## frazil

Oops onions are burnin


----------



## akwooly

nope


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## frazil

Yup but I think it's ok


----------



## akwooly

not the onion!


----------



## frazil

Yup but I think it's ok


----------



## akwooly

good save


----------



## frazil

Yup but I think it's ok


----------



## frazil

Yup but I think it's ok


----------



## akwooly

sir topham

dang not topham


----------



## frazil

New page already?


----------



## frazil

What'd ya know?


----------



## frazil

What'd ya know?


----------



## frazil

What'd ya know?


----------



## frazil

What'd ya know?


----------



## frazil

What'd ya know?


----------



## akwooly

yup this is post 36910


----------



## akwooly

for those playing along at home


----------



## akwooly

not much you?


----------



## akwooly

not much, you?


----------



## akwooly

not much, you?


----------



## akwooly

not much, you?


----------



## akwooly

not much, you?


----------



## akwooly

not much, you?


----------



## akwooly

not much, you?


----------



## akwooly

not much, you?


----------



## akwooly

ok back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

Not even 37k yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After dinner post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV post


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Not even 37k yet?


yeah, WTF?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV post


----------



## akwooly

Where's mikey?


----------



## akwooly

Where's mikey?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV post


----------



## akwooly

Where's mikey?


----------



## akwooly

Where's mikey?


----------



## akwooly

Where's mikey?


----------



## akwooly

Where's mikey?


----------



## akwooly

Where's mikey?


----------



## akwooly

Where's mikey?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Mattie


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Mattie


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Mattie


----------



## akwooly

put icy hot on my arm, not only do i smell now it is buring


----------



## akwooly

put icy hot on my arm, not only do i smell now it is buring


----------



## akwooly

yeah, where is mattie


----------



## akwooly

where is mattie?


----------



## akwooly

where is mattie?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Mikey


----------



## akwooly

where is mattie?


----------



## akwooly

where is mattie?


----------



## akwooly

where is mattie?


----------



## akwooly

where is mattie?


----------



## akwooly

where is mattie?


----------



## akwooly

where is mattie?


----------



## akwooly

mikey?


----------



## akwooly

matty?


----------



## akwooly

mikey?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Mikey


----------



## akwooly

matty?


----------



## akwooly

mikey?


----------



## akwooly

matty?


----------



## akwooly

mikey matty?


----------



## akwooly

matty mikey?


----------



## akwooly

mikey&amp;matty?


----------



## akwooly

mikeymatty?


----------



## akwooly

matkey?


----------



## NJmike PE

Been riding horses with the kiddos. Here now.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> put icy hot on my arm, not only do i smell now it is buring


I heard it burns worse below the belt


----------



## akwooly

mattykey?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Mikey


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> put icy hot on my arm, not only do i smell now it is buring
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it burns worse below the belt
Click to expand...

not goin there!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> mikey&amp;matty?


Are they cousins


----------



## akwooly

mikey playin cowboy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Mikey


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> mikey&amp;matty?
> 
> 
> 
> Are they cousins
Click to expand...

spam brothers


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Mikey


----------



## akwooly

gotta finish page


----------



## akwooly

gotta finish page


----------



## akwooly

gotta finish page


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching News Spam


----------



## akwooly

gotta finish page


----------



## akwooly

gotta finish page


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching News Spam


----------



## akwooly

gotta finish page


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching News Spam


----------



## akwooly

sir topham


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching News Spam


----------



## akwooly

now gotta finish work


----------



## akwooly

now gotta finish work


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Stealer


----------



## akwooly

now gotta finish work


----------



## akwooly

now gotta finish work


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching News Spam


----------



## akwooly

now gotta finish work


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching News Spam


----------



## akwooly

now gotta finish work


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching News Spam


----------



## akwooly

now gotta finish work


----------



## akwooly

now gotta finish work


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## akwooly

now gotta finish work


----------



## akwooly

#winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## akwooly

#winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## akwooly

#winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## akwooly

matty has 10k posts #winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## akwooly

matty has 10k posts #winning


----------



## akwooly

matty has 10k posts #winning


----------



## akwooly

matty has 10k posts #winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## akwooly

matty has 10k posts #winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## akwooly

matty has 10k posts #winning


----------



## akwooly

matty has 10k posts #winning


----------



## akwooly

matty has 10k posts #winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's your handicap


----------



## akwooly

matty has 10k posts #winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's your handicap


----------



## akwooly

matty has 10k posts #winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Am I winning


----------



## akwooly

matty has 10k posts #winning


----------



## akwooly

matty has 10k posts #winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Am I winning


----------



## akwooly

matty has 10k posts #winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Am I winning


----------



## akwooly

matty has 10k posts #winning


----------



## akwooly

matty has 10k posts #winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Am I winning


----------



## akwooly

matty has 10k posts #winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Am I winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Am I winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Am I winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Am I winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Matty is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## akwooly

ship wreck in 7th place


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Matty is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Matty is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## akwooly

enviros


----------



## akwooly

enviros


----------



## akwooly

or he is treating poop


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> ship wreck in 7th place


Maybe I have a 10K handicap??


----------



## NJmike PE

Been riding horses with the kiddos. Here now.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Matty is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## akwooly

is shipwreck your favorite GI Joe Ship Wreck PE?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey has been riding horses


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey has been riding horses


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey has been riding horses


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey has been riding horses


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ship wreck in 7th place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I have a 10K handicap??
Click to expand...

with the handicap you would be barely #winning


----------



## akwooly

by like only 800


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> is shipwreck your favorite GI Joe Ship Wreck PE?


Yes he is my hero


----------



## akwooly

he has been driving six white horses


----------



## NJmike PE

Been riding horses with the kiddos. Here now.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey has been riding horses


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey has been riding horses


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is shipwreck your favorite GI Joe Ship Wreck PE?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is my hero
Click to expand...

mine too! GO NAVY!


----------



## akwooly

now i know why you picked your EB.com handle!


----------



## NJmike PE

Riding em bareback too


----------



## NJmike PE

Sidesaddle


----------



## NJmike PE

Hung like a horse


----------



## akwooly

bareback


----------



## akwooly

finish the page


----------



## akwooly

finish the page


----------



## akwooly

finish the page


----------



## akwooly

finish the page


----------



## akwooly

finish the page


----------



## akwooly

finish the page


----------



## akwooly

finish the page


----------



## akwooly

finish the page


----------



## akwooly

finish the page


----------



## akwooly

finish the page


----------



## akwooly

finish the page


----------



## akwooly

finish the page


----------



## akwooly

finish the page


----------



## akwooly

finish the page


----------



## akwooly

finish the page


----------



## akwooly

finish the page


----------



## akwooly

finish the page


----------



## akwooly

finished the page


----------



## akwooly

sir topham


----------



## akwooly

picking up kids from water survival. out.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey has been riding horses


----------



## NJmike PE

Sir Topham hatt is awesome


----------



## NJmike PE

Sir Topham hatt is awesome


----------



## NJmike PE

Sir Topham hatt is awesome


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## engineergurl

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 5%


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 5%


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must have went to bed early??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must have went to bed early??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must have went to bed early??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must have went to bed early??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must have went to bed early??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must have went to bed early??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must have went to bed early??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must have went to bed early??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must have went to bed early??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must have went to bed early??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must have went to bed early??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must have went to bed early??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must have went to bed early??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must have went to bed early??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must have went to bed early??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must have went to bed early??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must have went to bed early??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must have went to bed early??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must have went to bed early??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The Internet must be broken


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The Internet must be broken


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Where's Mattie


I had class tonight. Couldn't spam.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The Internet must be broken


----------



## matt267 PE

I had class tonight. Couldn't spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

I had class tonight. Couldn't spam.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The Internet must be broken


----------



## matt267 PE

I had class tonight. Couldn't spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

I had class tonight. Couldn't spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

I had class tonight. Couldn't spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

I had class tonight. Couldn't spam.

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I had class tonight. Couldn't spam.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Mattie
> 
> 
> 
> I had class tonight. Couldn't spam.
Click to expand...

Class?? What the hell is that??


----------



## matt267 PE

I had class tonight. Couldn't spam.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The Internet must be broken


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Mattie
> 
> 
> 
> I had class tonight. Couldn't spam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?? What the hell is that??
Click to expand...

Boating safety. I volunteer with the CGAUX we're finishing up our spring class.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The Internet must be broken


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did we sell Internet??


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did we sell Internet??


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did we sell Internet??


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did we sell Internet??


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did we sell Internet??


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did we sell Internet??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It is almost bedtime


----------



## matt267 PE

SMOTT is going to be pissed we didn't get 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

SMOTT is going to be pissed we didn't get 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

SMOTT is going to be pissed we didn't get 40k


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It is almost bedtime


----------



## matt267 PE

SMOTT is going to be pissed we didn't get 40k


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It is almost bedtime


----------



## matt267 PE

SMOTT is going to be pissed we didn't get 40k


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It is almost bedtime


----------



## matt267 PE

SMOTT is going to be pissed we didn't get 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

No jello shots for you


----------



## matt267 PE

No jello shots for you


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is everyone at the prom or something?


----------



## matt267 PE

No jello shots for you


----------



## matt267 PE

No jello shots for you


----------



## matt267 PE

No jello shots for you


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is everyone at the prom or something?


----------



## matt267 PE

No jello shots for you


----------



## matt267 PE

No jello shots for you


----------



## matt267 PE

No jello shots for you


----------



## matt267 PE

No jello shots for you


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I only do jello with chicks


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is everyone at the prom or something?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I only do jello with chicks


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is everyone at the prom or something?


----------



## matt267 PE

No jello shots for you


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is everyone at the prom or something?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Why are we the only two here?? We did not get invited to party?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is everyone at the prom or something?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is everyone at the prom or something?


----------



## matt267 PE

No jello shots for you


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dog had to go to doggie day care spa today


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Why are we the only two here?? We did not get invited to party?


This is the party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dog had to go to doggie day care spa today


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Dog had to go to doggie day care spa today


that's a nice treat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we the only two here?? We did not get invited to party?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the party
Click to expand...

Can I have the next dance?


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dog had to go to doggie day care spa today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dog had to go to doggie day care spa today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dog had to go to doggie day care spa today


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we the only two here?? We did not get invited to party?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I have the next dance?
Click to expand...

By yourself? Sure.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dog had to go to doggie day care spa today


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dog had to go to doggie day care spa today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dog had to go to doggie day care spa today


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dog had to go to doggie day care spa today


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dog had to go to doggie day care spa today


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must be in bed


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must be in bed


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must be in bed


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must be in bed


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I thought you were in PE class


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What do you do on fishing school?


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the party


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What do you do on fishing school?


Did type fishing? I ment to type finishing. Its the basic skills and seamanship course. The final is this Thursday.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What do you do in fishing school?


----------



## matt267 PE

One more before bed. Good night SW.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's get this ball rolling


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Echo....


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ohce


----------



## akwooly

My phone sucks


----------



## akwooly

My phone sucks


----------



## akwooly

My phone sucks


----------



## akwooly

My phone sucks


----------



## akwooly

My phone sucks


----------



## akwooly

My phone sucks


----------



## envirotex

can you hear me now?


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

envirotex said:


> can you hear me now?


Haha, no, and your comment didn't show up till after I posted.


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Phone still sucks


----------



## akwooly

Sir Bottom


----------



## akwooly

Sir topham


----------



## akwooly

Goodnight moon


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.

Damn internet. WTF. Sucks right now. EG, did you touch our internet connections?


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Uh oh, Mike's going to be grumpy today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flood watch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chick-fil-A for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chick-fil-A for breakfast


----------



## NJmike PE

None of them here in NJ. Would like to try


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chick-fil-A for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chick-fil-A for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chick-fil-A for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chick-fil-A for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chick-fil-A for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chick-fil-A for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chick-fil-A for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chick-fil-A for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chick-fil-A for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must still be in bed?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must still be in bed?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must still be in bed?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must still be in bed?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must still be in bed?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must still be in bed?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^***


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must still be in bed?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must still be in bed?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must still be in bed?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must still be in bed?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Everyone must still be in bed?


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## frazil

Another rainy day


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It's raining in Georgia!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It's raining in Georgia!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## NJmike PE

this is falling off. Need to pick the pace up guys


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Our spammers are out of spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Road Guy

I was thinking nothing helps you make new friends at the office like microwaving last night left over salmon for lunch today


----------



## roadwreck

What about microwaving last week's leftover salmon? :dunno:

yum!


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## NJmike PE

popcorn tends to piss people off around here.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


This city is headed for a disaster of biblical proportions.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!
> 
> 
> 
> This city is headed for a disaster of biblical proportions.
Click to expand...

What do you mean, "biblical"?


----------



## knight1fox3

What he means is Old Testament, Mr. Mayor, real wrath of God type stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies! Rivers and seas boiling!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## frazil

leftover salad from yesterday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## frazil

TOP!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch today?


----------



## knight1fox3

No spam for lunch?


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## akwooly

coffee post


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mexican for lunch


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mexican for lunch


----------



## NJmike PE

someone's gotta pick up the slack here.

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mexican for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mexican for lunch


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ out!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mexican for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mexican for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mexican for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

hopefully my internet connection at home is working when I get home so I can spam some more.

I think EG broke my internet connection.


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Meeting at 3:00


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Meeting at 3:00


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Meeting at 3:00


skip it. you're needed here


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Meeting at 3:00


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Haircut at 4:30


----------



## engineergurl

this is a busy week for me, final phases for several projects and two in initial planning with a lot of list making and meetings to take care of


----------



## NJmike PE

until then,

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## frazil

way to pick up the slack, Mike!


----------



## frazil

way to pick up the slack, Mike!


----------



## frazil

way to pick up the slack, Mike!


----------



## frazil

way to pick up the slack, Mike!


----------



## frazil

way to pick up the slack, Mike!


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## frazil

way to pick up the slack, Mike!


----------



## frazil

way to pick up the slack, Mike!


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> way to pick up the slack, Mike!


:thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## frazil

way to pick up the slack, Mike!


----------



## frazil

way to pick up the slack, Mike!


----------



## frazil

way to pick up the slack, Mike!


----------



## NJmike PE

ToP

EDIT: NoT ToP


----------



## frazil

way to pick up the slack, Mike!


----------



## frazil

way to pick up the slack, Mike!


----------



## frazil

we've still got a ways to go before 40k...


----------



## frazil

we've still got a ways to go before 40k...


----------



## frazil

we've still got a ways to go before 40k...


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## engineergurl

post again


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> I think EG broke my internet connection.


Pretty sure your router did that.


----------



## knight1fox3

This final exam is kicking my @ss post...


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new router spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k

Top spam

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey Mike


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

fatty matty


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## matt267 PE

I think Fox hacked into my router and fixed it


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> fatty matty


I'm not fat, I'm festively plump


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I think Fox hacked into my router and fixed it


he's good like that. That's why he's the Jedi Master.


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

EG breaks it, he fixes it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

I guess I'm hittin' 17k today


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I guess I'm hittin' 17k today


Don't brag, you might gat banned or reset


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> EG breaks it, he fixes it.




not true... I just live in a world where all electronics are outdated and those that are not (aka my tablet/hybrid/thing) are too far advanced to mix well with the infrastructure that I can currently provide it


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm hittin' 17k today
> 
> 
> 
> Don't brag, you might gat banned or reset
Click to expand...

HA HA HA


----------



## frazil

so done with today


----------



## engineergurl

may the odds EVER be in your favor


----------



## frazil

I'm ready to go home


----------



## matt267 PE

My router is really old and flakes out from time to time. It's time for a new one.


----------



## frazil

it's rainy and yucky out


----------



## frazil

perfect night for a family movie


----------



## engineergurl

for once I don't mind waiting another bit to go home, the storm is SUPPOSED to move thru by 4:30.


----------



## frazil

but it's screen-time turn off week ldman:


----------



## frazil

are you getting a big storm down there?


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> My router is really old and flakes out from time to time. It's time for a new one.




my router isn't that old but it's connected the internet via satellite most of the time


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm hittin' 17k today
> 
> 
> 
> Don't brag, you might gat banned or reset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HA HA HA
Click to expand...

Was that an evil laugh? Or a nice laugh?


----------



## frazil

so maybe we'll have another round of family monopoly  I swear I've played 57 times this week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## frazil

I need some sleep


----------



## frazil

we got a long way to go to 40k


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> are you getting a big storm down there?




it's just been nasty all week, yesterday I was going 25 with the wipers on high and visability was still only about 15 feet, but we have been bouncing back and forth between 40 degree weather and 80 degree weather so it's expected...


----------



## frazil

assuming 5 people come in and make a decent amount of posts, we'd still each have to make ... like, a LOT of posts.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> so maybe we'll have another round of family monopoly     I swear I've played 57 times this week.


My wife and daughter have been playing monopoly. It usually end with my daughter throwing her pieces


----------



## frazil

yikes. We're just getting drizzle


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Fox hacked into my router and fixed it
> 
> 
> 
> he's good like that. That's why he's the Jedi Master.
Click to expand...

These are not the droids you're looking for...



NJmike PE said:


> EG breaks it, he fixes it.


LOL, nah she just has an interesting infrastructure with which to work with.


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> so maybe we'll have another round of family monopoly  I swear I've played 57 times this week.




trivial pursuit or cribbage are the favored games in our house


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## frazil

my daughter tries to set the whole board up first - with her owning all the properties - before the game even starts.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## frazil

I love cribbage. The kids are a little young I think. Definitely too young for trivia pursuit.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> my daughter tries to set the whole board up first - with her owning all the properties - before the game even starts.


That's cute


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## NJmike PE

my board games consist of candy land, matching card games


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> my board games consist of candy land, matching card games


You'll graduate soon enough


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## akwooly

post just to post


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get to 40k


----------



## akwooly

post just to post


----------



## akwooly

post just to post


----------



## akwooly

post just to post


----------



## akwooly

post just to post


----------



## akwooly

post just to post


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Must have more spam


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## akwooly

paste to paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## akwooly

off to a site visit


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> off to a site visit


Have fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## engineergurl

we have the 90's edition of Trivial pursuit and it's hilarious for us to try to remember some of the earlier stuff from when we were in 6th and 7th grade... both of us are much better at the years 96-99


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## engineergurl

almost time to go home


----------



## matt267 PE

I suck at trivial pursuit.


----------



## engineergurl

imagine if you earned a dollar for every single post


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## engineergurl

I usually win


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## engineergurl

but I have been watching jeopardy longer than my husband and my brain likes to retain useless information


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## engineergurl

well most of it is useless


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> but I have been watching jeopardy longer than my husband and my brain likes to retain useless information


I think I'm too dense for that


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## engineergurl

why would you have an entire office building on a wireless system?


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I have been watching jeopardy longer than my husband and my brain likes to retain useless information
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm too dense for that
Click to expand...

my brain is really wrinkly, lmbo


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## matt267 PE

My BIL has an amazing memory filled with useless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## engineergurl

I should check the weather and pack up I think


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I should check the weather and pack up I think


Did you get those storms with the tornados near you?


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> My BIL has an amazing memory filled with useless stuff.




I usually have to learn it to use it for something and then don't forget it... like who really cares that 0.667 tablespoon is about 2 teaspoons


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should check the weather and pack up I think
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get those storms with the tornados near you?
Click to expand...

we are under a tornado watch now


----------



## engineergurl

until 7 pm


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My BIL has an amazing memory filled with useless stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually have to learn it to use it for something and then don't forget it...  like who really cares that 0.667 tablespoon is about 2 teaspoons
Click to expand...

Some one who cooks. 1 Tbs = 3 tsp


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should check the weather and pack up I think
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get those storms with the tornados near you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are under a tornado watch now
Click to expand...

Damn.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tornados are scary things.


----------



## matt267 PE

Never realized how much 100k was


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My BIL has an amazing memory filled with useless stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually have to learn it to use it for something and then don't forget it... like who really cares that 0.667 tablespoon is about 2 teaspoons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some one who cooks. 1 Tbs = 3 tsp
Click to expand...

yes but I don't have to go through that logic first. that one particular fact is stuck in my head and it would make more sense for me to remember it the way you said it, lol


----------



## engineergurl

suns trying to come out, I'm going to haul butt out of the city and over the bridge


----------



## engineergurl

over the river and thru the woods


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My BIL has an amazing memory filled with useless stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually have to learn it to use it for something and then don't forget it...  like who really cares that 0.667 tablespoon is about 2 teaspoons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some one who cooks. 1 Tbs = 3 tsp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes but I don't have to go through that logic first. that one particular fact is stuck in my head and it would make more sense for me to remember it the way you said it, lol
Click to expand...

But using decimals sounds more engineering like


----------



## matt267 PE

Have fun at grandma's


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 38k


----------



## matt267 PE

38k


----------



## matt267 PE

38k +1

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> but I have been watching jeopardy longer than my husband and my brain likes to retain useless information


I love watching jeopardy. Mrs NJ not so much, mainly because I'm far better than she. Much harder now though to watch and participate with the kiddos running around and screaming


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## NJmike PE

need 2k this evening.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 2000 more to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> need 2k this evening.


you up for this one Maverick?


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;------- picking up the slack

(and I ain't talking about MS)


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> need 2k this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> you up for this one Maverick?
Click to expand...

Hell yeah.


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> Spam until 40k or 9:00pm. Which ever comes first.


:bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> need 2k this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> you up for this one Maverick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yeah.
Click to expand...


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> need 2k this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> you up for this one Maverick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NJmike PE

Hit me with your best shot!


----------



## akwooly

too nice to be working


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## Sapper PE LS

poking my head in spam and then going off to eat.


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> poking my head in spam and then going off to eat.


Just poking in the head? Yeah, you can still get in trouble doing that.


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to put on the afterburner

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

I just finished a 306 dwelling unit Golf Community development


----------



## NJmike PE

still at work


----------



## matt267 PE

You've lost that lovin' feeling


----------



## matt267 PE

You've lost that lovin' feeling


----------



## matt267 PE

You've lost that lovin' feeling


----------



## matt267 PE

You've lost that lovin' feeling


----------



## matt267 PE

You've lost that lovin' feeling


----------



## matt267 PE

You've lost that lovin' feeling


----------



## matt267 PE

You've lost that lovin' feeling


----------



## matt267 PE

You've lost that lovin' feeling


----------



## matt267 PE

Now it's gone


----------



## matt267 PE

Now it's gone


----------



## matt267 PE

Now it's gone


----------



## matt267 PE

Gone


----------



## matt267 PE

Gone


----------



## matt267 PE

Gone


----------



## NJmike PE

going home post. be back after a quick bite to eat


----------



## matt267 PE

Gone


----------



## matt267 PE

Gone


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> going home post. be back after a quick bite to eat


Roger


----------



## matt267 PE

Gone


----------



## matt267 PE

Gone


----------



## matt267 PE

And I can't hold on


----------



## matt267 PE

And I can't hold on


----------



## matt267 PE

And I can't hold on


----------



## matt267 PE

And I can't hold on


----------



## matt267 PE

And I can't hold on


----------



## matt267 PE

And I can't hold on


----------



## matt267 PE

And I can't hold on


----------



## matt267 PE

And I can't hold on


----------



## matt267 PE

And I can't hold on


----------



## matt267 PE

Baby, baby, I get down on my knees for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Baby, baby, I get down on my knees for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Baby, baby, I get down on my knees for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Baby, baby, I get down on my knees for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Baby, baby, I get down on my knees for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Baby, baby, I get down on my knees for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Baby, baby, I get down on my knees for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Baby, baby, I get down on my knees for you.


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

NAILED IT!

:bananalama:


----------



## frazil

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home from work in the rain post


----------



## frazil

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## frazil

Why are you driving and spamming?


----------



## frazil

Not that I mind the spam


----------



## frazil

But I'd hate to see something happen for the sake of 100k


----------



## frazil

Spam


----------



## frazil

Spam


----------



## frazil

Spam


----------



## frazil

Spam


----------



## frazil

I'll try to do double time to make up


----------



## frazil

Spam


----------



## frazil

Except


----------



## frazil

Kids


----------



## frazil

Want


----------



## frazil

To


----------



## frazil

Play


----------



## frazil

Monopoly


----------



## frazil




----------



## frazil

How do I win this quick?


----------



## Dleg

What kind of spamfest is this???


----------



## frazil

Dleg!!


----------



## frazil

Where have you been ?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Grilled chops for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Grilled chops for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Grilled chops for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Grilled chops for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Home


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna eat dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bout damn time


----------



## NJmike PE

Roof is leaking


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the rain


----------



## NJmike PE

But it's good for my job


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

What a predicament


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Leaking in the kids room


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> Roof is leaking


Run get a bucket


----------



## NJmike PE

In their closet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna have to go up on the roof on sunday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Rain rain go away


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> Gonna have to go up on the roof on sunday


What's wrong with now?


----------



## frazil

Getting killed in monopoly


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Come again some other day


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to go up on the roof on sunday
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with now?
Click to expand...

Leaking.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

frazil said:


> Getting killed in monopoly


You must have picked the wrong piece


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 7%


----------



## NJmike PE

No attic above the kids room. So when there's a leak there it's directly from the roof


----------



## frazil

She owns 3 sets of properties and already has hotels built up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 7%


----------



## frazil

I'm oscar


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 7%


----------



## frazil

Oh she's back


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 7%


----------



## NJmike PE

Battery life at 85%


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You could cheat


----------



## frazil

Time to lose this thing


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 7%


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 7%


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 7%


----------



## NJmike PE

Just finished my ziti leftovers


----------



## NJmike PE

Good stuff


----------



## NJmike PE

I cheat to lose. Then the game is over quicker.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Disney World next week


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Just give her all the money


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

When she is not looking


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 6%


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Damn top^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Postiey


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sp


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Post dinner post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 2%


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 1%


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to shower and charge


----------



## knight1fox3

Still working final exam post :brickwall:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Still working final exam post :brickwall:


Perfection takes thyme


----------



## akwooly

work


----------



## akwooly

work


----------



## akwooly

cake


----------



## akwooly

cake


----------



## NJmike PE

Drinking a beer


----------



## akwooly

cake in conference room


----------



## akwooly

cake in conference room


----------



## akwooly

insulin spike and crash


----------



## akwooly

shouldnt be eating


----------



## akwooly

eh, eff it


----------



## akwooly

I made weight


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> I made weight


Are you a UFC fighter


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching TV now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach Friday


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made weight
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a UFC fighter
Click to expand...

powerlifter


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach Friday


----------



## akwooly

no beach for me


----------



## NJmike PE

We are watching super y


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> no beach for me


All them muscles?? Will girls chase you


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Wooly are wrestles grizzly bears


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Wooly arm wrestles grizzly bears


----------



## NJmike PE

Wooly arm wrestles grizzly bears


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Wooly arm wrestles grizzly bears


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Wooly arm wrestles grizzly bears


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> no beach for me
> 
> 
> 
> All them muscles?? Will girls chase you
Click to expand...

I wish!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Wooly arm wrestles grizzly bears


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need to change oil in truck tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

Wooly arm wrestles grizzly bears


----------



## NJmike PE

Wooly arm wrestles grizzly bears


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Need to change oil in truck tomorrow


Probably a good idea too


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Wooly arm wrestles grizzly bears


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going on field trip tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going on field trip tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going on field trip tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going on field trip tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going on field trip tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going on field trip tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going on field trip tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

Its still raining


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sitting in a bar in Reston drinking $6.50 beer, but hey this is where I lived 14 years ago right outta school, kind of cool to be back


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> Its still raining


Did you fix leak?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sapper said:


> Sitting in a bar in Reston drinking $6.50 beer, but hey this is where I lived 14 years ago right outta school, kind of cool to be back


Any hott chicks


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its still raining
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fix leak?
Click to expand...

Nope. Just collecting what's leaking


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going on field trip tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Sitting in a bar in Reston drinking $6.50 beer, but hey this is where I lived 14 years ago right outta school, kind of cool to be back


You in VA again?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going on field trip tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its still raining
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fix leak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just collecting what's leaking
Click to expand...

Send wife up with bucket of tar


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going on field trip tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the F is Matt?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm in VA and yes there are hot chicks, but I'm old and fat now so it's a wash.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## NJmike PE

Where are all the test takers


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hitting refresh obsessively


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sapper said:


> I'm in VA and yes there are hot chicks, but I'm old and fat now so it's a wash.


Are you in a strip club??


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No, I'm at a bar in reston


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fucking reliving my glory days with AONV


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But I've already said too much


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Back to spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Battery at 19%


----------



## Road Guy

Fuuuuuuuuuuuccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Sapper PE LS

When I was young and in shape and lived here I was broke, now I'm here and old and fat. Life is skewed against me.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> I'm old and fat now so it's a wash.


That's why taking the kids with me everywhere is a great idea. They are check magnets


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm also now married, so there's that


----------



## Road Guy

Ffffffffuuuuuiuiiiiuuuiiccccckkkkkkkkkk


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Ffffffffuuuuuiuiiiiuuuiiccccckkkkkkkkkk


Rg says that you're #1


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> I'm also now married, so there's that


True but it's nice to be noticed too


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


----------



## NJmike PE

Playing candyland with my daughter


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Someone is stuck in traffic


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Someone is stuck in traffic


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Someone is stuck in traffic


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top**


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time for the nite nite


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You're all fired


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You're all fired


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You're all fired


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You're all fired


----------



## frazil

Do you have that kind of authority?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You're all fired


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes I win


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes I win


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes I win


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes I win


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes I win


----------



## frazil

How come RG gets to post pics? I can't post anything bigger than about 2 1/2 bytes.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes I win


----------



## frazil

You win the game


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

He has the force


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

One million dollars


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

One million dollars


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

One million dollars


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

One million dollars


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

One million dollars


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

One million dollars


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

One million dollars


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

One million dollars


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is everyone in bed sleeping??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is everyone in bed sleeping??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is everyone in bed sleeping??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is everyone in bed sleeping??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is everyone in bed sleeping??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is everyone in bed sleeping??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is everyone in bed sleeping??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is everyone in bed sleeping??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is everyone in bed sleeping??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is everyone in bed sleeping??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is everyone in bed sleeping??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working on the roof at night in the rain.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working on the roof at night in the rain.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working on the roof at night in the rain.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working on the roof at night in the rain.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working on the roof at night in the rain.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working on the roof at night in the rain.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working on the roof at night in the rain.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working on the roof at night in the rain.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working on the roof at night in the rain.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working on the roof at night in the rain.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working on the roof at night in the rain.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working on the roof at night in the rain.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working on the roof at night in the rain.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working on the roof at night in the rain.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working on the roof at night in the rain.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working on the roof at night in the rain.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working on the roof at night in the rain.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike must be working on the roof at night in the rain.


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Do you have that kind of authority?


I think not


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm back


----------



## NJmike PE

Played candyland with my daughter


----------



## akwooly

off to gymnastics


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

stuck at work.............tired


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

OT pay


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

OT pay


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

OT pay


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

OT pay


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Gonna have to go up on the roof on sunday




Been there. Done that. It sucks.



NJmike PE said:


> Where the F is Matt?


Here I am.



NJmike PE said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its still raining
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fix leak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just collecting what's leaking
Click to expand...

You should save it and water a tree.



Ship Wreck PE said:


> Mattie is hugging a tree somewhere


So?


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## NJmike PE

Matty is pms'ing


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## NJmike PE

Matty is pms'ing


----------



## NJmike PE

Matty is pms'ing


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## NJmike PE

Matty is pms'ing


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## NJmike PE

Matty is pms'ing


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## NJmike PE

Matty is pms'ing


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## NJmike PE

Matty is pms'ing


----------



## NJmike PE

Matty is pms'ing


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## NJmike PE

Matty is pms'ing


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## NJmike PE

Matty is pms'ing


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## NJmike PE

Matty is pms'ing


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## NJmike PE

Matty is pms'ing


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## NJmike PE

Mike and Matt. Everyone else is gone


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to post


----------



## NJmike PE

Mike and Matt. Everyone else is gone


----------



## NJmike PE

Mike and Matt. Everyone else is gone


----------



## matt267 PE

slackers.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd like some bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd like some bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Mike and Matt. Everyone else is gone


They can't complain that our post counts are high.


----------



## matt267 PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

boobs


----------



## matt267 PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

beer


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd like some bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

beer


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd like some bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching hockey


----------



## matt267 PE

beer


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd like some bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

did you fix your roof?


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd like some bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd like some bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> did you fix your roof?


No. Can't until it stops raining. Gotta find the leak on the roof


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you fix your roof?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Can't until it stops raining. Gotta find the leak on the roof
Click to expand...

sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd like some bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd like some bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

beer &amp; boobs &amp; bacon = b^3


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Had to empty bucketa


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Had to empty bucketa


----------



## NJmike PE

Had to empty buckets


----------



## NJmike PE

Had to empty buckets


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Had to empty bucketa


you should save that water.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam baby spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

:dance:


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

where did everyone go?


----------



## matt267 PE

There's someone....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost bed time


----------



## matt267 PE

There's someone....


----------



## matt267 PE

No bed. Just spam.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost bed time


----------



## matt267 PE

No bed. Just spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

No bed. Just spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

No bed. Just spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

No bed. Just spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

No bed. Just spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

No bed. Just spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

No bed. Just spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

No bed. Just spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

No bed. Just spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

No bed. Just spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

No bed. Just spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

No bed. Just spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

No bed. Just spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

No bed. Just spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

No bed. Just spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

No bed. Just spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

No bed. Just spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

No bed. Just spam.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring it to 39k tonight.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

FROZEN CHOSEN said:


> My roof is leaking


NJmike's roof is leaking too.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring it to 39k tonight.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring it to 39k tonight.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring it to 39k tonight.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

FROZEN CHOSEN said:


> My roof is leaking


spamming will help you feel better.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring it to 39k tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring it to 39k tonight.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring it to 39k tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring it to 39k tonight.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring it to 39k tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring it to 39k tonight.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring it to 39k tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring it to 39k tonight.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring it to 39k tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring it to 39k tonight.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring it to 39k tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring it to 39k tonight.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring it to 39k tonight.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring it to 39k tonight.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring it to 39k tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring it to 39k tonight.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

it can't rain forever


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

FROZEN CHOSEN said:


> My roof is leaking


wait. you are mike aren't you.


----------



## matt267 PE

it can't rain forever


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Are you my friend


----------



## matt267 PE

it can't rain forever


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

FROZEN CHOSEN said:


> Are you my friend


I'm everyone's friend.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

it can't rain forever


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

it can't rain forever


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

I need a strawberry-Rita


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

I need a strawberry-Rita


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

I need a strawberry-Rita


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

I need a strawberry-Rita


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

I need a strawberry-Rita


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Damn my bucket is full


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Damn my bucket is full


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Damn my bucket is full


----------



## matt267 PE

FROZEN CHOSEN said:


> Damn my bucket is full


again?

That's one hell of a leak.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Damn my bucket is full


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Damn my bucket is full


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> Save the water, save the trees


F it. Just Let it Go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

I'm not mike


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

I'm not mike


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

I'm not mike


----------



## matt267 PE

FROZEN CHOSEN said:


> I'm not mike


Good. I don't really like him much.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

I'm not mike


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## NJmike PE

Snipe


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

I'm not mike


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## NJmike PE

Just mised


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

I'm green


----------



## matt267 PE

I think someone is off their meds.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

I'm green


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

I'm green


----------



## matt267 PE

FROZEN CHOSEN said:


> I'm green


Do you like trees?


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

I'm green


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike hates trees.


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt's talking to himself


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt's talking to himself


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the water, save the trees


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut the trees, pave a road


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Matt's talking to himself


I'm the only one that'll listen.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm the only one that'll listen.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm the only one that'll listen.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm the only one that'll listen.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm the only one that'll listen.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm the only one that'll listen.


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, pave a road


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm the only one that'll listen.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm the only one that'll listen.


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, pave a road


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Cut a tree, pave a road


But what about the birds? You have to think about the birds.


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, pave a road


----------



## matt267 PE

But what about the birds? You have to think about the birds.


----------



## matt267 PE

But what about the birds? You have to think about the birds.


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, pave a road


----------



## matt267 PE

But what about the birds? You have to think about the birds.


----------



## matt267 PE

But what about the birds? You have to think about the birds.


----------



## matt267 PE

But what about the birds? You have to think about the birds.


----------



## matt267 PE

But what about the birds? You have to think about the birds.


----------



## matt267 PE

But what about the birds? You have to think about the birds.


----------



## NJmike PE

The birds can nest on supermarket roofs


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, pave a road


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, pave a road


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, pave a road


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, pave a road


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, pave a road


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, pave a road


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, pave a road


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, pave a road


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, pave a road


----------



## matt267 PE

mike, your post count is almost past Dex.


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, fill a wetland


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, fill a wetland


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Need bigger bucket


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> The birds can nest on supermarket roofs


hahaha

we can build more wind turbines. That'll take care of a few birds.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> mike, your post count is almost past Dex.


My post count feels cheap at this point


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Need bigger bucket


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, fill a wetland


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Need bigger bucket


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Need bigger bucket


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


Exactly


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, fill a wetland


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Need bigger bucket


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Need bigger bucket


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Need bigger bucket


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mike, your post count is almost past Dex.
> 
> 
> 
> My post count feels cheap at this point
Click to expand...

I know. I feel the same way.

In the end, you and I might end with counts in the 20+ range.

I might ask sapper or RG to roll my count back to not include posts made here.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Need bigger bucket


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, fill a wetland


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mike, your post count is almost past Dex.
> 
> 
> 
> My post count feels cheap at this point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. I feel the same way.
> In the end, you and I might end with counts in the 20+ range.
> 
> I might ask sapper of RG to roll my count back to not include posts made here.
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Need bigger bucket


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mike, your post count is almost past Dex.
> 
> 
> 
> My post count feels cheap at this point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. I feel the same way.
> In the end, you and I might end with counts in the 20+ range.
> 
> I might ask sapper of RG to roll my count back to not include posts made here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking the same thing
Click to expand...

It'll keep the peace.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Need bigger bucket


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, fill a wetland


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, fill a wetland


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, fill a wetland


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, fill a wetland


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## NJmike PE

Cut a tree, fill a wetland


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## matt267 PE

There are no wetlands, it's a government holographic conspiracy.


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Almost done for the night


agreed.


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## matt267 PE

A few more.


----------



## NJmike PE

3


----------



## NJmike PE

2


----------



## matt267 PE

A few more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A few more.


----------



## NJmike PE

1


----------



## matt267 PE

A few more.


----------



## NJmike PE

Out


----------



## matt267 PE

A few more.


----------



## matt267 PE

see ya


----------



## matt267 PE

A few more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A few more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A few more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A few more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A few more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A few more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A few more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A few more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A few more.


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

I must finish out the page


----------



## matt267 PE

Done

:bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love holographic conspiracies


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am jacks medula oblongata


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Man, I see in fight club the strongest and smartest men who've ever lived. I see all this potential, and I see squandering. God damn it, an entire generation pumping gas, waiting tables; slaves with white collars. Advertising has us chasing cars and clothes, working jobs we hate so we can buy shit we don't need. We're the middle children of history, man. No purpose or place. We have no Great War. No Great Depression. Our Great War's a spiritual war... our Great Depression is our lives. We've all been raised on television to believe that one day we'd all be millionaires, and movie gods, and rock stars. But we won't. And we're slowly learning that fact. And we're very, very pissed off.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The things you own end up owning you.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Listen up, maggots. You are not special. You are not a beautiful or unique snowflake. You're the same decaying organic matter as everything else.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You're not your job. You're not how much money you have in the bank. You're not the car you drive. You're not the contents of your wallet. You're not your fucking khakis. You're the all-singing, all-dancing crap of the world.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Welcome to Fight Club. The first rule of Fight Club is: you do not talk about Fight Club. The second rule of Fight Club is: you DO NOT talk about Fight Club! Third rule of Fight Club: someone yells "stop!", goes limp, taps out, the fight is over. Fourth rule: only two guys to a fight. Fifth rule: one fight at a time, fellas. Sixth rule: No shirts, no shoes. Seventh rule: fights will go on as long as they have to. And the eighth and final rule: if this is your first time at Fight Club, you have to fight.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A new car built by my company leaves somewhere traveling at 60 mph. The rear differential locks up. The car crashes and burns with everyone trapped inside. Now, should we initiate a recall? Take the number of vehicles in the field, A, multiply by the probable rate of failure, B, multiply by the average out-of-court settlement, C. A times B times C equals X. If X is less than the cost of a recall, we don't do one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Are there a lot of these kinds of accidents?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You wouldn't believe.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Which car company do you work for?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A major one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Now, a question of etiquette - as I pass, do I give you the ass or the crotch?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

When you have insomnia, you're never really asleep... and you're never really awake.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am Jack's inflamed sense of rejection.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am Jack's colon.

I get cancer, I kill Jack.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Warning: If you are reading this then this warning is for you. Every word you read of this useless fine print is another second off your life. Don't you have other things to do? Is your life so empty that you honestly can't think of a better way to spend these moments? Or are you so impressed with authority that you give respect and credence to all that claim it? Do you read everything you're supposed to read? Do you think every thing you're supposed to think? Buy what you're told to want? Get out of your apartment. Meet a member of the opposite sex. Stop the excessive shopping and masturbation. Quit your job. Start a fight. Prove you're alive. If you don't claim your humanity you will become a statistic. You have been warned- Tyler.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Tyler Durden: [pointing at an emergency instruction manual on a plane] You know why they put oxygen masks on planes?

Narrator: So you can breathe.

Tyler Durden: Oxygen gets you high. In a catastrophic emergency, you're taking giant panicked breaths. Suddenly you become euphoric, docile. You accept your fate. It's all right here. Emergency water landing - 600 miles an hour. Blank faces, calm as Hindu cows.

Narrator: That's, um... That's an interesting theory.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

We're a generation of men raised by women. I'm wondering if another woman is really the answer we need.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Tomorrow will be the most beautiful day of Raymond K. Hessel's life. His breakfast will taste better than any meal you and I have ever tasted.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

We have front row seats for this theatre of mass destruction. The demolitions committee of Project Mayhem wrapped the foundation columns of a dozen buildings with blasting gelatin. In two minutes primary charges will blow base charges and a few square blocks will be reduced to smoldering rubble. I know this, because Tyler knows this.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hi. You're going to call off your rigorous investigation. You're going to publicly state that there is no underground group. Or... these guys are going to take your balls. They're going to send one to the New York Times, one to the LA Times press-release style. Look, the people you are after are the people you depend on. We cook your meals, we haul your trash, we connect your calls, we drive your ambulances. We guard you while you sleep. Do not... fuck with us.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Most of the week we were Ozzie and Harriet, but every Saturday night we were finding something out: we were finding out more and more that we were not alone. It used to be that when I came home angry and depressed I'd just clean my condo, polish my Scandinavian furniture. I should have been looking for a new condo. I should have been haggling with my insurance company. I should have been upset about my nice, neat, flaming little shit. But I wasn't.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

All right, if the applicant is young, tell him he's too young. Old, too old. Fat, too fat. If the applicant then waits for three days without food, shelter, or encouragement he may then enter and begin his training.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I've seen horrors... horrors that you've seen. But you have no right to call me a murderer. You have a right to kill me. You have a right to do that... but you have no right to judge me. It's impossible for words to describe what is necessary to those who do not know what horror means. Horror... Horror has a face... and you must make a friend of horror. Horror and moral terror are your friends. If they are not, then they are enemies to be feared. They are truly enemies! I remember when I was with Special Forces... seems a thousand centuries ago. We went into a camp to inoculate some children. We left the camp after we had inoculated the children for polio, and this old man came running after us and he was crying. He couldn't see. We went back there, and they had come and hacked off every inoculated arm. There they were in a pile. A pile of little arms. And I remember... I... I... I cried, I wept like some grandmother. I wanted to tear my teeth out; I didn't know what I wanted to do! And I want to remember it. I never want to forget it... I never want to forget. And then I realized... like I was shot... like I was shot with a diamond... a diamond bullet right through my forehead. And I thought, my God... the genius of that! The genius! The will to do that! Perfect, genuine, complete, crystalline, pure. And then I realized they were stronger than we, because they could stand that these were not monsters, these were men... trained cadres. These men who fought with their hearts, who had families, who had children, who were filled with love... but they had the strength... the strength... to do that. If I had ten divisions of those men, our troubles here would be over very quickly. You have to have men who are moral... and at the same time who are able to utilize their primordial instincts to kill without feeling... without passion... without judgment... without judgment! Because it's judgment that defeats us.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hey, man, you don't talk to the Colonel. You listen to him. The man's enlarged my mind. He's a poet warrior in the classic sense. I mean sometimes he'll... uh... well, you'll say "hello" to him, right? And he'll just walk right by you. He won't even notice you. And suddenly he'll grab you, and he'll throw you in a corner, and he'll say, "Do you know that 'if' is the middle word in life? If you can keep your head when all about you are losing theirs and blaming it on you, if you can trust yourself when all men doubt you"... I mean I'm... no, I can't... I'm a little man, I'm a little man, he's... he's a great man! I should have been a pair of ragged claws scuttling across floors of silent seas...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Saigon... shit; I'm still only in Saigon... Every time I think I'm gonna wake up back in the jungle.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

When I was home after my first tour, it was worse.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'd wake up and there'd be nothing. I hardly said a word to my wife, until I said "yes" to a divorce. When I was here, I wanted to be there; when I was there, all I could think of was getting back into the jungle. I'm here a week now... waiting for a mission... getting softer. Every minute I stay in this room, I get weaker, and every minute Charlie squats in the bush, he gets stronger. Each time I looked around the walls moved in a little tighter.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In a war there are many moments for compassion and tender action. There are many moments for ruthless action - what is often called ruthless - what may in many circumstances be only clarity, seeing clearly what there is to be done and doing it, directly, quickly, awake, looking at it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The machinist, the one they called Chef, was from New Orleans. He was wrapped too tight for Vietnam; probably wrapped too tight for New Orleans. Lance, on the forward .50s, was a famous surfer from the beaches south of LA. One look at him and you wouldn't believe he ever fired a weapon in his whole life. Clean... Mr. Clean... was from some South Bronx shithole and the light and space of Vietnam really put the zap on his head. Then there was Phillips, the Chief. It might have been my mission, but it sure as shit was the Chief's boat!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If I say its safe to surf this beach, Captain, then its safe to surf this beach! I mean, I'm not afraid to surf this place, I'll surf this whole fucking place!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This is the way the fucking world ends! Look at this fucking shit we're in, man! Not with a bang, but with a whimper. And with a whimper, I'm fucking splitting, Jack.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Now, nobody knows exactly what they've got on this island, but they've had forty years to put it there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Life is tough, but it's tougher if you're stupid.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

[an SS officer is approaching under a white flag]

Major Harry Carlyle: Rather interesting development, sir.

[to the German]

Major Harry Carlyle: That's far enough! We can hear you from there!

SS Panzer Officer: My general says there is no point in continuing this fighting! He wishes to discuss terms of a surrender!

Major Harry Carlyle: Shall I answer him, sir?

Lt. Col. John Frost: Tell him to go to hell.

Major Harry Carlyle: We haven't the proper facilities to take you all prisoner! Sorry!

SS Panzer Officer: [confused] What?

Major Harry Carlyle: We'd like to, but we can't accept your surrender! Was there anything else?

[German officer walks off]

Lt. Col. John Frost: Well, that's that.

[the officer returns to General Bittrich, and they converse in German]

SS Panzer Officer: They rejected our surrender offer. What are your orders, Herr General?

Lt. General Bittrich: Flatten Arnhem.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It darkles, (tinct, tint) all this our funnaminal world.


----------



## Road Guy

That's heavy man.....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's a heavy day in the hearts of some. Beer has also been consumed.


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to finish out the page I guess....


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to finish out the page I guess....


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to finish out the page I guess....


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to finish out the page I guess....


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to finish out the page I guess....


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to finish out the page I guess....


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to finish out the page I guess....


----------



## knight1fox3

And ToP!

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ffffffffuuuuuiuiiiiuuuiiccccckkkkkkkkkk
> 
> 
> 
> Rg says that you're #1
Click to expand...

LOL!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

40k hey? LIES!

Just like the jello shots we were promised! ldman:


----------



## akwooly

Watching combat rescue


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Det commander such a boss with dat knife


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Dang sf guy down.


----------



## akwooly

Beards


----------



## akwooly

Definitely varsity level grooming standards


----------



## akwooly

Nice the medic survived the ied


----------



## akwooly

Sapper said:


> If I say its safe to surf this beach, Captain, then its safe to surf this beach! I mean, I'm not afraid to surf this place, I'll surf this whole fucking place!


You can surf or you can fight!


----------



## akwooly

Sapper said:


> If I say its safe to surf this beach, Captain, then its safe to surf this beach! I mean, I'm not afraid to surf this place, I'll surf this whole fucking place!


What the hell you know about surfing Major, you are from goddamned New Jersey.


----------



## akwooly

It's hairy there, it's Charlie's point.

Kilgore: Charlie DON'T SURF!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeeroy Jenkins!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Goodnight


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning. Here is the spam you ordered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm addicted to Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is some high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is some high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is some high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is some high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is some high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is some high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is some high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is some high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is some high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is some high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is some high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is some high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is some high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is some high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is some high quality spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't actually hug trees.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't actually hug trees.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't actually hug trees.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't actually hug trees.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't actually hug trees.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't actually hug trees.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't actually hug trees.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't actually hug trees.


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP spam

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

May day


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate that I still need to run my heat.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> May day


^ I though you were calling for help.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> May day
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I though you were calling for help.
Click to expand...

no sir. today is may 1st, hence may day


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> May day
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I though you were calling for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no sir. today is may 1st, hence may day
Click to expand...

May day does not equal mayday. Got it.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam and cheese.


----------



## frazil

May already?!


----------



## engineergurl

pre-meeting morning post


----------



## matt267 PE

we're not at 40k yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

we need to be at 43k by the end of the day to stay on track.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give Sapper the pleasure of calling us failures.


----------



## Road Guy

Happy rabbit day let the first word out of your mouth on the first day the month be rabbit and you will have good luck all month long


----------



## matt267 PE

rabbit spam


----------



## envirotex

morning


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## envirotex

finally


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## frazil

Road Guy said:


> Happy rabbit day let the first word out of your mouth on the first day the month be rabbit and you will have good luck all month long


Too late


----------



## Road Guy

there is always next month


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## frazil

Can we get this thing to 40K before lunch?


----------



## frazil

that's only 668 posts in 3 minutes


----------



## frazil

222 posts per minute


----------



## frazil

3.7 pps (posts per second)


----------



## frazil

2 minutes left


----------



## frazil

we're going to have to pick up the pace


----------



## frazil

"we"


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

one minute to go


----------



## frazil

I'm having doubts


----------



## frazil

maybe lunch CST


----------



## frazil

???


----------



## frazil

that's only 11 posts per minute


----------



## frazil

totally doable


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

my math is wrong again...545 posts to go.


----------



## envirotex

yup.


----------



## frazil

that's not so bad


----------



## frazil

I can't do math and spam at the same time


----------



## frazil

apparently


----------



## envirotex

I'm ready to go to the lake.


----------



## frazil

1+1=3


----------



## frazil

1+1=3


----------



## frazil

the lake sounds good


----------



## envirotex

sigh


----------



## frazil

but the water would be freezing here


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## envirotex

with one of those cheap rafts you get at the grocery store.


----------



## frazil

post

post

post


----------



## envirotex

it's actually pretty cool here today for May 1


----------



## frazil

post​


----------



## akwooly

Still frozen


----------



## frazil

have you been swimming yet this year?


----------



## envirotex

64 right now with a high of 77


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## envirotex

no swimming yet for me


----------



## akwooly

Upper 60s today!


----------



## envirotex

the water will still be cold


----------



## frazil

it says high of 69 here, but I don't believe it


----------



## frazil

and rain


----------



## envirotex

looking forward to summer


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## envirotex

thinking about getting a boat


----------



## frazil

sigh...me too


----------



## frazil

nice, what kind?


----------



## envirotex

a hole in the water where you throw money


----------



## frazil

I really want a popup camper


----------



## envirotex

1979 ski nautique


----------



## frazil

yeah


----------



## frazil

I had to look it up...nice!


----------



## frazil

that looks like a lot of fun


----------



## envirotex

http://austin.craigslist.org/boa/4447435066.html


----------



## frazil

you'd need a lake nearby to use it often


----------



## envirotex

something to just get on the water


----------



## frazil

do you have a trailer?


----------



## envirotex

I live near about 7


----------



## envirotex

the boat comes with a trailer


----------



## envirotex

I don't have a place to store it


----------



## envirotex

that would be the catch, storing it some place close enough to have easy access


----------



## envirotex

how many more do we have now?


----------



## envirotex

500?

Top.


----------



## envirotex

or 499?


----------



## frazil

498


----------



## frazil

497


----------



## frazil

496


----------



## frazil

495


----------



## frazil

494


----------



## frazil

493


----------



## envirotex

should be through this by the end of lunch, right?


----------



## frazil

492


----------



## envirotex

probably


----------



## frazil

oops, 490


----------



## frazil

dang it 488


----------



## frazil

yeah, I think so


----------



## envirotex

you went over 7.5K, fraz


----------



## envirotex

nice


----------



## frazil

We could but it out in minutes if folks wanted to help us


----------



## frazil

whoo hoo


----------



## envirotex

just keep posting


----------



## envirotex

just keep posting


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## frazil

I hit sort of a post count plateau around 5000. I credit this thread with pushing me over the edge


----------



## envirotex

just keep posting


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## envirotex

over the edge...


----------



## envirotex

just keep posting


----------



## envirotex

whistling


----------



## envirotex

should be lunch time soon


----------



## envirotex

I don't wanna work


----------



## envirotex

I just want to bang on the drum all day


----------



## envirotex

todd rundgren


----------



## envirotex

played all of the instruments on that track


----------



## envirotex

that's your music trivia for the day


----------



## envirotex

today is spring in texas


----------



## envirotex

next week it will be summer


----------



## envirotex

i think it should be a holiday


----------



## frazil

No way


----------



## frazil

Oh you mean figuratively


----------



## envirotex

I already had spring break though


----------



## frazil

I'm such a space cadet lately


----------



## frazil

I need spring break


----------



## envirotex

frazil said:


> No way


no way, what?


----------



## frazil

That summer is next week


----------



## envirotex

about spring? it really only does last about a week here...


----------



## frazil

Nm


----------



## envirotex

"summer" starts for the kids June 6


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## envirotex

talking


----------



## envirotex

posting


----------



## frazil

Our kids get out the 16th


----------



## envirotex

posty


----------



## envirotex

post-a-rino


----------



## envirotex

post-a-saurus


----------



## envirotex




----------



## frazil

I wonder how many snow days they had


----------



## frazil

Lil


----------



## frazil

by lil, I mean lol


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## envirotex

post fatigue


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

seriously


----------



## frazil

just trying to get the next page


----------



## envirotex

more reply options


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## envirotex

last auto-saved


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## envirotex

my media


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## envirotex

font


----------



## envirotex

size


----------



## frazil

whoo hoo Top


----------



## envirotex

reply to this topic


----------



## frazil

400 to go


----------



## envirotex

sweet


----------



## frazil




----------



## frazil

I think someone else will have to take over


----------



## frazil

must take a break


----------



## envirotex

yeah.


----------



## envirotex

it's time for lunch


----------



## frazil

oh look shipwreck is here


----------



## frazil

later!


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties! ToP :bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

sir topham


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

couple of post to get this to 40K


----------



## akwooly

sir topham


----------



## akwooly

all right everyone, less than two hundy to 40k.


----------



## Road Guy

Found this out in the woods anyone want to take a stab what kind of school this is from


----------



## akwooly

you all can rally and get it in no time


----------



## akwooly

off to a meeting


----------



## akwooly

Road Guy said:


> Found this out in the woods anyone want to take a stab what kind of school this is from


elk


----------



## Road Guy

Think so? The teeth are definitely not carnivore and they're a little larger than human teeth I guess it could be I don't know you probably have seen a lot more than I have..


----------



## akwooly

Or mule deer?


----------



## akwooly

Honestly with out holding the skull or seeing it in person it hard for me To tell.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not sure what it is, but it could be if I catch Mrs NJ running the heat again when it's almost 80 degrees out.


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## Master slacker

goat


----------



## Master slacker

big goat


----------



## Master slacker

and FUNYONS


----------



## Master slacker

No longer on call!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## frazil

150 left to go


----------



## frazil

I wish I were not working friday


----------



## frazil

I wish I were not working friday


----------



## frazil

I wish I were not working friday


----------



## frazil

I wish I were not working friday


----------



## frazil

I wish I were not working friday


----------



## frazil

I wish I were not working friday


----------



## frazil

I wish I were not working friday


----------



## frazil

I wish I were not working friday


----------



## frazil

I wish I were not working friday


----------



## frazil

I wish I were not working friday


----------



## frazil

I wish I were not working friday


----------



## frazil

I wish I were not working friday


----------



## frazil

> I wish I were not working friday


----------



## frazil

I wish I were not working friday


----------



## frazil

I wish I were not working friday


----------



## frazil

I wish I were not working friday


----------



## frazil

maybe I shouldn't...


----------



## frazil

maybe I shouldn't...


----------



## frazil

maybe I shouldn't...


----------



## frazil

maybe I shouldn't...


----------



## frazil

maybe I shouldn't...


----------



## frazil




----------



## frazil

I see blue skies


----------



## frazil

I see blue skies


----------



## frazil

I see blue skies


----------



## frazil

I see blue skies


----------



## frazil

I see blue skies


----------



## frazil

I see blue skies


----------



## frazil

I see blue skies


----------



## frazil

I see blue skies


----------



## frazil

I see blue skies


----------



## frazil

I see blue skies


----------



## frazil

I see blue skies


----------



## frazil

I see blue skies


----------



## frazil

I see blue skies


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## frazil

only 110 more "." to go


----------



## frazil

at least get to the new page


----------



## frazil

at least get to the new page


----------



## frazil

at least get to the new page


----------



## frazil

at least get to the new page


----------



## frazil

at least get to the new page


----------



## frazil

at least get to the new page


----------



## frazil

at least get to the new page


----------



## frazil

at least get to the new page


----------



## frazil

at least get to the new page


----------



## frazil

at least get to the new page


----------



## frazil

at least get to the new page


----------



## frazil

99 posts to go for 40K


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

too nice out to be back in the office


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

let's 40k this biatch


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

40k


----------



## NJmike PE

40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

40k


----------



## NJmike PE

40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

march to 40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

march to 40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

march to 40k


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

march to 40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

march to 40k


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

march to 40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

march to 40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## frazil

almost 4 o'clock


----------



## NJmike PE

march to 40k


----------



## frazil

almost 4 o'clock


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

march to 40k


----------



## frazil

almost 4 o'clock


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## frazil

almost 4 o'clock


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

stuck here until 5 pm est


----------



## frazil

almost 4 o'clock


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

march to 40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

march to 40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

march to 40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

march to 40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

march to 40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

march to 40k


----------



## frazil

I'm done thinking for the day


----------



## NJmike PE

march to 40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

march to 40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

march to 40k


----------



## frazil

might as well get some gardening done


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

march to 40k


----------



## frazil

finally some sun


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

march to 40k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## frazil

not mcuh


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## frazil

but I'll take it


----------



## NJmike PE

it's a;lmost 80 here


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## frazil

need to rake out the garden


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

some clouds , but mostly sunny


----------



## frazil

80 DEGREES??


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

need to open the windows


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## frazil

that's like summer


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## frazil

whoo hoo!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

at least it was in the car about an hour ago


----------



## frazil

40 k


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## frazil

send it up here


----------



## NJmike PE

the app on my phone says 75 so not much different


----------



## FLBuff PE

Congrats on getting the 40k post, fraz!


----------



## NJmike PE

almost time to set the pool up


----------



## NJmike PE

40 k


----------



## NJmike PE

sshh. everyone quiet. the boss is here. look busy


----------



## envirotex

hide the browser


----------



## matt267 PE

We need 43k to stay on track


----------



## matt267 PE

We need 43k to stay on track


----------



## matt267 PE

We need 43k to stay on track


----------



## matt267 PE

We need 43k to stay on track


----------



## matt267 PE

We need 43k to stay on track


----------



## matt267 PE

We need 43k to stay on track


----------



## matt267 PE

We need 43k to stay on track


----------



## matt267 PE

We need 43k to stay on track


----------



## matt267 PE

We need 43k to stay on track


----------



## matt267 PE

We need 43k to stay on track


----------



## matt267 PE

We need 43k to stay on track


----------



## matt267 PE

We need 43k to stay on track


----------



## matt267 PE

We need 43k to stay on track


----------



## matt267 PE

We need 43k to stay on track


----------



## matt267 PE

We need 43k to stay on track


----------



## matt267 PE

We need 43k to stay on track


----------



## matt267 PE

We need 43k to stay on track


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spamming


----------



## frazil

Debbie downer


----------



## frazil

Debbie downer


----------



## frazil

Debbie downer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

frazil said:


> I wish I were not working friday


Call in tick


----------



## frazil

Debbie downer


----------



## NJmike PE

keep looking busy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not working on Friday


----------



## frazil

Ship Wreck PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I were not working friday
> 
> 
> 
> Call in tick
Click to expand...

That's it, I'm going to call in tick


----------



## NJmike PE

keep looking busy


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spamming


----------



## frazil

Debbie downer


----------



## NJmike PE

keep looking busy


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spamming


----------



## frazil

Debbie downer


----------



## NJmike PE

keep looking busy


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spamming


----------



## frazil

Debbie downer


----------



## NJmike PE

keep looking busy


----------



## frazil

Debbie downer


----------



## NJmike PE

keep looking busy


----------



## frazil

Debbie downer


----------



## NJmike PE

keep looking busy


----------



## frazil

Debbie downer


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spamming


----------



## frazil

Debbie downer


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

keep looking busy


----------



## frazil

Debbie downer


----------



## NJmike PE

keep looking busy


----------



## frazil

Debbie downer


----------



## NJmike PE

keep looking busy


----------



## frazil

Debbie downer


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is cake day


----------



## NJmike PE

keep looking busy


----------



## frazil

Debbie downer


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is cake day


----------



## NJmike PE

I like cake


----------



## frazil

no more pie?


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is cake day


----------



## frazil

no more pie?


----------



## NJmike PE

head down. Boss is still watching


----------



## frazil

no more pie?


----------



## NJmike PE

keep looking busy


----------



## frazil

no more pie?


----------



## frazil

no more pie?


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is cake day


----------



## frazil

no more pie?


----------



## NJmike PE

don't let the boss see what your doing


----------



## frazil

no more pie?


----------



## NJmike PE

cake &gt; pie


----------



## frazil

no more pie?


----------



## NJmike PE

keep looking busy


----------



## frazil

no more pie?


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> no more pie?


Cake day at work. They don't do pie.


----------



## NJmike PE

75 minutes to go


----------



## frazil

I'm busy already


----------



## frazil

I'm busy already


----------



## frazil

I'm busy already


----------



## matt267 PE

And yes, I ran out of pie as home


----------



## frazil

I'm busy already


----------



## NJmike PE

75 minutes to go. That is pan and zoom time in the AutoCAD world


----------



## frazil

I'm busy already


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

My wife is making me go to beach and Fishing tomorrow.


----------



## NJmike PE

75 minutes to go. That is pan and zoom time in the AutoCAD world


----------



## frazil

I'm busy already


----------



## NJmike PE

75 minutes to go. That is pan and zoom time in the AutoCAD world


----------



## frazil

Ship Wreck PE said:


> My wife is making me go to beach and Fishing tomorrow.


that's rough


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> cake &gt; pie


You don't know want your talkin bout


----------



## frazil

I'm busy already


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> My wife is making me go to beach and Fishing tomorrow.


topless beach otherwise the deal is off


----------



## frazil

cake &gt;&gt; pie


----------



## NJmike PE

75 minutes to go. That is pan and zoom time in the AutoCAD world


----------



## frazil

I'm busy already


----------



## frazil

I'm busy already


----------



## frazil

I'm busy already


----------



## frazil

I'm busy already


----------



## frazil

I'm busy already


----------



## frazil

I'm busy already


----------



## frazil

I'm busy already


----------



## frazil

I'm busy already


----------



## NJmike PE

75 minutes to go. That is pan and zoom time in the AutoCAD world


----------



## frazil

where'd everybody go?


----------



## frazil

where'd everybody go?


----------



## frazil

where'd everybody go?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> My wife is making me go to beach and Fishing tomorrow.


Oh the humanity


----------



## NJmike PE

75 minutes to go. That is pan and zoom time in the AutoCAD world


----------



## frazil

where'd everybody go?


----------



## frazil

where'd everybody go?


----------



## frazil

where'd everybody go?


----------



## frazil

where'd everybody go?


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

My wife is making me go to beach and Fishing tomorrow.


----------



## frazil

2877 is a lot of posts...I don't think we can do it tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## NJmike PE

telephone call from a stupid architect


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## frazil




----------



## NJmike PE

telephone call from a stupid architect


----------



## NJmike PE

telephone call from a stupid architect


----------



## NJmike PE

not sure whats worse architects or tree huggers


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> 2877 is a lot of posts...I don't think we can do it tonight


Not wroth that attitude.

I have class tonight so I can't help though.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

frazil said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is making me go to beach and Fishing tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> that's rough
Click to expand...

And a bday party.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

My wife is making me go to beach and Fishing tomorrow.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I don't have to work tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> not sure whats worse architects or tree huggers


How about tree hugging architects?


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to Florida


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to Florida


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to Florida


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure whats worse architects or tree huggers
> 
> 
> 
> How about tree hugging architects?
Click to expand...

:suicide:


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to Florida


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to Florida


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to Florida


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to Florida


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to Florida


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## matt267 PE

Good pie &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cake


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam pie


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam pie


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam pie


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam pie


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam pie


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam pie


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam pie


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam pie


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam pie


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam pie


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam pie


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2877 is a lot of posts...I don't think we can do it tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Not wroth that attitude.
> 
> I have class tonight so I can't help though.
Click to expand...

I see how it is...


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## akwooly

structural plate pipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## akwooly

spam and out


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## akwooly

spam and out


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## akwooly

gonna go look at a ditch. woooo!


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> gonna go look at a ditch. woooo!


Don't fall in


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Willson?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

damn it. boss it back. look busy


----------



## matt267 PE

Was that a selfie of Willson


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> damn it. boss it back. look busy


Spamming is being busy.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming is being busy.


----------



## NJmike PE

I know. It's just not very billable


----------



## NJmike PE

I know. It's just not very billable


----------



## NJmike PE

and she's buying a stairway to heaven


----------



## NJmike PE

I know. It's just not very billable


----------



## NJmike PE

I was alone,I was all by myself
No one was looking, I was thinking of you
Oh yeah, did I mention I was all by myself
All by myself...
All by myself...
All by myself...


----------



## NJmike PE

I went to your house,but no one was there
I went in your room
I was all by myself
You and me had
Such wonderful times
When I'm all by myself,
All by myself


----------



## NJmike PE

I went to your house,but no one was there
I went in your room
I was all by myself
You and me had
Such wonderful times
When I'm all by myself,
All by myself


----------



## NJmike PE

I went to your house,but no one was there
I went in your room
I was all by myself
You and me had
Such wonderful times
When I'm all by myself,
All by myself


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^**


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## NJmike PE

front


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## NJmike PE

left


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## NJmike PE

right


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## NJmike PE

bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

go ahead, you have top.

I don't care.


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## NJmike PE

you picked up on that huh


----------



## matt267 PE

let's get this done spam


----------



## NJmike PE

my pattern


----------



## NJmike PE

top


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> you picked up on that huh




opps.

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

not

top


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe next time.


----------



## NJmike PE

nottop


----------



## NJmike PE

nottop


----------



## matt267 PE

gotta run for a few. I'll be back later.


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

l8r


----------



## matt267 PE

few more for the road to make sapper happy


----------



## matt267 PE

few more for the road to make sapper happy


----------



## matt267 PE

few more for the road to make sapper happy


----------



## matt267 PE

few more for the road to make sapper happy


----------



## matt267 PE

few more for the road to make sapper happy


----------



## matt267 PE

few more for the road to make sapper happy


----------



## matt267 PE

few more for the road to make sapper happy


----------



## matt267 PE

few more for the road to make sapper happy


----------



## matt267 PE

few more for the road to make sapper happy


----------



## matt267 PE

few more for the road to make sapper happy


----------



## matt267 PE

few more for the road to make sapper happy


----------



## matt267 PE

few more for the road to make sapper happy


----------



## matt267 PE

few more for the road to make sapper happy


----------



## matt267 PE

few more for the road to make sapper happy


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Cookie Monster


----------



## akwooly

yum


----------



## akwooly

no water in ditch


----------



## akwooly

need rain to see how it performs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Afternoon post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Afternoon post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Afternoon post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Afternoon post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Afternoon post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Afternoon post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Afternoon post


----------



## akwooly

afternooner post


----------



## akwooly

afternooner post


----------



## akwooly

afternooner post


----------



## akwooly

afternooner post


----------



## akwooly

i'm postin by myself


----------



## akwooly

i'm postin by myself


----------



## akwooly

i'm postin by myself


----------



## akwooly

i'm postin by myself


----------



## akwooly

i'm postin by myself


----------



## akwooly

oh postin by myself


----------



## akwooly

oh postin by myself


----------



## akwooly

oh postin by myself


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going Fishin post


----------



## akwooly

oh postin by myself


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going Fishin post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going Fishin post


----------



## akwooly

nothing to lose


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going Fishin post


----------



## akwooly

nothing to lose


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going Fishin post


----------



## akwooly

and there's nothing to prove


----------



## akwooly

and there's nothing to prove


----------



## akwooly

and there's nothing to prove


----------



## akwooly

and there's nothing to prove


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you have to work tomorrow


----------



## akwooly

I'll be postin by myself


----------



## akwooly

I'll be postin by myself


----------



## akwooly

I'll be postin by myself


----------



## akwooly

work work yup


----------



## akwooly

you workin tomorrow? it's Friday!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you have to work tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you have to work tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you have to work tomorrow


----------



## akwooly

gonna put my boat in the water on Sat


----------



## akwooly

River is OPEN!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going fishing on Friday morning


----------



## akwooly

no big ice chunks either


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you have to work tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you have to work tomorrow


----------



## akwooly

but gotta dewinterize sat morning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you have to work tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you have to work tomorrow


----------



## akwooly

oil change


----------



## akwooly

replace battery


----------



## akwooly

safety items


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> but gotta dewinterize sat morning


You going to take long handles off


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you have to work tomorrow


----------



## akwooly

wooly will be on the water


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you have to work tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> but gotta dewinterize sat morning
> 
> 
> 
> You going to take long handles off
Click to expand...

long handles?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## akwooly

need aluminum polish


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> but gotta dewinterize sat morning
> 
> 
> 
> You going to take long handles off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> long handles?
Click to expand...

Long johns


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## akwooly

and someone to buff out the oxidation on my boat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> but gotta dewinterize sat morning
> 
> 
> 
> You going to take long handles off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> long handles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long johns
Click to expand...

ha, yes sir!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How big is your ship


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How big is your ship


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How big is your ship


----------



## akwooly

dinner?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How big is your ship


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sandwich


----------



## akwooly

she is only 17.5', outboard aluminum riverboat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How big is your ship


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What kind of engine


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How big is your ship


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How big is your ship


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How big is your ship


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How big is your ship


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty toasty


----------



## akwooly

115hp yammy 4stroke. it has a jet on it.


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> 115hp yammy 4stroke. it has a jet on it.


heavy, i miss my 2 stroker


----------



## akwooly

but the fuel consumption is half compared to my old stinky 2 stroker


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wow that sounds fast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## akwooly

with the jet it goes about 30-33 mph, with a prop, 50 mph

View attachment 6376


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you catch lots of fishes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It looks good and warm


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Do you catch lots of fishes


oh yeah! problem is finding time to do it!


----------



## akwooly

salmon


----------



## akwooly

salmon


----------



## akwooly

salmon


----------



## akwooly

salmon


----------



## akwooly

salmon


----------



## akwooly

pike


----------



## akwooly

pike


----------



## akwooly

pike


----------



## akwooly

pike


----------



## Road Guy

'S Peak


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Topping ^**


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does your wifey clean said fishes??


----------



## maryannette

Wow! Y'all are rockin on this


----------



## frazil

Where are we at?


----------



## frazil

I'm guessing about 30 more pages til 43k?


----------



## frazil

Just had dinner


----------



## frazil

Just had dinner


----------



## frazil

Just had dinner


----------



## frazil

Just had dinner


----------



## frazil

Just had dinner


----------



## frazil

Just had dinner


----------



## frazil

Just had dinner


----------



## frazil

Just had dinner


----------



## frazil

Just had dinner


----------



## frazil

Just had dinner


----------



## frazil

Just had dinner


----------



## frazil

Just had dinner


----------



## frazil

Just had dinner


----------



## frazil

Them two rounds of candy land


----------



## frazil

Them two rounds of candy land


----------



## frazil

Them two rounds of candy land


----------



## frazil

Them two rounds of candy land


----------



## frazil

Them two rounds of candy land


----------



## frazil

Them two rounds of candy land


----------



## frazil

Them two rounds of candy land


----------



## frazil

Them two rounds of candy land


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you win


----------



## frazil

Them two rounds of candy land


----------



## frazil

Lost both times


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you win


----------



## frazil

Lost both times


----------



## frazil

Lost both times


----------



## frazil

Lost both times


----------



## frazil

Lost both times


----------



## frazil

Lost both times


----------



## frazil

Lost both times


----------



## frazil

Lost both times


----------



## frazil

Lost both times


----------



## frazil

Lost both times


----------



## frazil

Lost both times


----------



## frazil

Lost both times


----------



## frazil

Lost both times


----------



## frazil

Wednesday is pizza/movie night


----------



## frazil

Wednesday is pizza/movie night


----------



## frazil

Wednesday is pizza/movie night


----------



## frazil

Wednesday is pizza/movie night


----------



## frazil

Wednesday is pizza/movie night


----------



## frazil

Wednesday is pizza/movie night


----------



## frazil

Wednesday is pizza/movie night


----------



## frazil

Wednesday is pizza/movie night


----------



## frazil

But I'm getting a little sick of pizza


----------



## frazil

But I'm getting a little sick of pizza


----------



## frazil

But I'm getting a little sick of pizza


----------



## frazil

But I'm getting a little sick of pizza


----------



## NJmike PE

Candyland in 20 minutes


----------



## frazil

But I'm getting a little sick of pizza


----------



## NJmike PE

Candyland in 20 minutes


----------



## frazil

But I'm getting a little sick of pizza


----------



## NJmike PE

It's not Wednesday though


----------



## frazil

But I'm getting a little sick of pizza


----------



## NJmike PE

Candyland in 20 minutes


----------



## frazil

I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## NJmike PE

Candyland in 20 minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

It's Thursday


----------



## NJmike PE

Candyland in 20 minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

Candyland in 20 minutes


----------



## frazil

Oh yeah, it got delayed a day this week


----------



## NJmike PE

Candyland in 20 minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

Candyland in 20 minutes


----------



## frazil

Oh yeah, it got delayed a day this week


----------



## frazil

Oh yeah, it got delayed a day this week


----------



## NJmike PE

OK. Just making sure


----------



## frazil

Oh yeah, it got delayed a day this week


----------



## NJmike PE

Candyland in 20 minutes


----------



## frazil

Oh yeah, it got delayed a day this week


----------



## NJmike PE

Candyland in 20 minutes


----------



## frazil

Good luck


----------



## frazil

Good luck


----------



## NJmike PE

We are watching Super Why now


----------



## NJmike PE

We are watching Super Why now


----------



## frazil

Good luck


----------



## NJmike PE

We are watching Super Why now


----------



## NJmike PE

We are watching Super Why now


----------



## frazil

Good luck


----------



## NJmike PE

We are watching Super Why now


----------



## NJmike PE

We are watching Super Why now


----------



## NJmike PE

We are watching Super Why now


----------



## NJmike PE

I love that all of the window down are open


----------



## NJmike PE

I love that all of the window down are open


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

I love that all of the window down are open


----------



## NJmike PE

I love that all of the window down are open


----------



## NJmike PE

I love that all of the window down are open


----------



## NJmike PE

I love that all of the window down are open


----------



## NJmike PE

I love that all of the window down are open


----------



## frazil

Good luck


----------



## NJmike PE

I love that breeze


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Raining here


----------



## frazil

Raining here


----------



## NJmike PE

Tonight's a spam fest night


----------



## frazil

Raining here


----------



## frazil

Raining here


----------



## NJmike PE

Where is here?


----------



## frazil

Raining here


----------



## frazil

VT


----------



## NJmike PE

Here is NJ


----------



## frazil

VT


----------



## NJmike PE

Really? Still raining?


----------



## frazil

VT


----------



## frazil

It was sunny and beautiful this afternoon


----------



## NJmike PE

My kids are whining


----------



## frazil

And then cloud started rolling in


----------



## frazil

Tried to get grass seed down before the rain


----------



## frazil

But I didn't buy enough


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time for bed


----------



## frazil

Only got 1/3 of the area seeded


----------



## frazil

Me too


----------



## frazil




----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## frazil

The kids have every game in the house out


----------



## frazil

Pick this crap up


----------



## frazil

Go to bed


----------



## frazil




----------



## NJmike PE

Kids have too many toys


----------



## frazil

The number of toys is too damn high


----------



## frazil

For real


----------



## frazil

Need any my little petshop stuff?


----------



## NJmike PE

No please. Too much here. Thanks tho


----------



## frazil

Posty post post


----------



## frazil

Posty post post


----------



## frazil

Posty post post


----------



## NJmike PE

Chutes and ladders insteads


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## civengPE

Howdy!


----------



## civengPE

I


----------



## civengPE

Miss


----------



## civengPE

You


----------



## civengPE

Guys!


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Does your wifey clean said fishes??


I wish. It is all me. she is completely capable but leaves it up to me. part of the deal for allowing me to get a boat.


----------



## akwooly

i spend more money and time on my boat


----------



## akwooly

she calls my boat Miss Tress


----------



## akwooly

she calls my boat Miss Tress


----------



## akwooly

she calls my boat Miss Tress


----------



## akwooly

she calls my boat Miss Tress


----------



## akwooly

she calls my boat Miss Tress


----------



## akwooly

she calls my boat Miss Tress


----------



## akwooly

she calls my boat Miss Tress


----------



## akwooly

she calls my boat Miss Tress


----------



## engineergurl

Post


----------



## engineergurl

Bed time post


----------



## engineergurl

Alarm set for 0'dark 30


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does wifey wash boat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does wifey wash boat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does wifey wash boat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does wifey wash boat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does wifey wash boat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does wifey wash boat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does wifey wash boat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does wifey wash boat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does wifey wash boat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does wifey wash boat


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Does wifey wash boat


ha! no.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Mike?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Mike?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Mike?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Mike?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Mike?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Mike?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Mike?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Mike?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Matt


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Matt


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Matt


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Matt


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Matt


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm back


----------



## NJmike PE

Back


----------



## NJmike PE

Was playing chutes and ladders


----------



## NJmike PE

Darn that's a long game


----------



## NJmike PE

Stupid chutes


----------



## NJmike PE

Always screwing up the win


----------



## NJmike PE

Where


----------



## NJmike PE

Where did everyone go


----------



## NJmike PE

We have a lot to do tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part

17k


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- doing his part


----------



## NJmike PE

Sir Topham hatt


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lonely post


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching baseball


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching baseball


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching baseball


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching baseball


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching baseball


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching baseball


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching baseball


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching baseball


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching baseball


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching baseball


----------



## NJmike PE

Starting to rain again


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching baseball


----------



## NJmike PE

Starting to rain again


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

:dunno:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hey mike have you seen mike


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Nope


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost done for the night


----------



## NJmike PE

Sir Topham hatt


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ out


----------



## civengPE

Had to poo


----------



## civengPE

Taco night!


----------



## civengPE

Thank god for aloe TP


----------



## frazil

Blast from the past


----------



## frazil

Blast from the back


----------



## frazil

Does that stuff work?


----------



## frazil

Kids are sleeping


----------



## frazil

Kids are sleeping


----------



## frazil

Kids are sleeping


----------



## frazil

Kids are sleeping


----------



## frazil

Kids are sleeping


----------



## frazil

Kids are sleeping


----------



## frazil

Kids are sleeping


----------



## frazil

Kids are sleeping


----------



## frazil

Kids are sleeping


----------



## frazil

Kids are sleeping


----------



## frazil

Kids are sleeping


----------



## frazil

Eat more kale


----------



## frazil

Eat more kale


----------



## frazil

Eat more kale


----------



## frazil

Eat more kale


----------



## frazil

Eat more kale


----------



## frazil

Eat more kale


----------



## frazil

Eat more kale


----------



## frazil

Eat more kale


----------



## frazil

Eat more kale


----------



## frazil

Eat more kale


----------



## frazil

Eat more kale


----------



## frazil

Eat more kale


----------



## frazil

Eat more kale


----------



## frazil

Eat more kale


----------



## frazil

Eat more kale


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Master slacker

On


----------



## Master slacker

Cdd


----------



## Master slacker

Dd


----------



## Master slacker

Zmss


----------



## Master slacker

Ssme


----------



## Master slacker

Loo


----------



## Master slacker

P


----------



## Master slacker

P


----------



## Master slacker

K


----------



## Master slacker

P


----------



## Master slacker

O


----------



## Master slacker

N


----------



## Master slacker

Ji


----------



## Master slacker

D


----------



## Master slacker

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## Dark Knight

The Bus...


----------



## Dark Knight

Dave Stieb...


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight

Hasek


----------



## Dark Knight

Shawn Kemp...


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like I missed all the fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like I missed all the fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like I missed all the fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like I missed all the fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like I missed all the fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like I missed all the fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like I missed all the fun


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like I missed all the fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like I missed all the fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like I missed all the fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like I missed all the fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like I missed all the fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like I missed all the fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like I missed all the fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like I missed all the fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like I missed all the fun


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## knight1fox3

Dark Knight said:


> The Bus...


 And who was always stopped by............THE HULK!


----------



## Dark Knight

Bob Gibson...


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## Dark Knight

Morris...


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## Dark Knight

Jimmy...


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

DK, you're going to run out of numbers soon


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## Dark Knight

Ron Guidry...


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

In bed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not geting to 43k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not geting to 43k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not geting to 43k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not geting to 43k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not geting to 43k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not geting to 43k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not geting to 43k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not geting to 43k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not geting to 43k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not geting to 43k spam


----------



## Dark Knight

and this one ends my contribution to the spam fest. 50 posts...

The Admiral...


----------



## matt267 PE

Not geting to 43k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Dark Knight said:


> and this one ends my contribution to the spam fest.
> 
> The Admiral...


Well done


----------



## matt267 PE

Not geting to 43k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not geting to 43k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not geting to 43k spam

:bananalama:


----------



## envirotex

probably not tonight


----------



## envirotex

posty


----------



## envirotex

posty


----------



## envirotex

posty


----------



## envirotex

posty


----------



## envirotex

posty


----------



## envirotex

posty


----------



## envirotex

posty


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


I tend to count to 3


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing the page


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing the page


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing the page


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing the page


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing the page


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing the page


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing the page


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing the page


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## envirotex

has someone actually calculated the max rate of posting before you get the "you posted too quickly" notice?


----------



## akwooly

Sad day, two alaska state troopers were killed in the village of Tanana. If anyone watches the show yukon men that's the village it takes place in. The village is a shithole and can burn to the ground for all I care.


----------



## Road Guy

My daughter watches that show... That sucks.. We're they killed by some village folks?


----------



## akwooly

Looks like one villager. Which they have detained. I personally know both the troopers. Please pray for their families.


----------



## akwooly

On the show yukon men don't believe them when they say they need to shoot a moose or they won't have protein or food to eat in the winter. I see them at Sam's club once a month in the winter. So it's funny when they go on about needing to harvest an animal.


----------



## matt267 PE

Those Alaska State Troopers and their families will be in my prayers.


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 AM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## frazil

Yay!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

this is all useless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## matt267 PE

10 more and I'm done


----------



## matt267 PE

9 more and I'm done


----------



## matt267 PE

8


----------



## matt267 PE

7


----------



## matt267 PE

6


----------



## matt267 PE

5


----------



## matt267 PE

4


----------



## matt267 PE

3


----------



## matt267 PE

2


----------



## matt267 PE

1

and done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are all the spammers?


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still driving


----------



## NJmike PE

There's a daycare facility downstairs from my office.


----------



## NJmike PE

They need more kids with hot moms


----------



## NJmike PE

Definitely not enough


----------



## NJmike PE

Those kids cry too much


----------



## NJmike PE

All day long


----------



## NJmike PE

Going to work early


----------



## NJmike PE

Still driving


----------



## NJmike PE

Just passed a cop


----------



## NJmike PE

Tomorrow I go up on the roof and fix the leaks


----------



## NJmike PE

I feel like I'm talking to myself


----------



## NJmike PE

Where's Wilson?


----------



## NJmike PE

Wilson!


----------



## NJmike PE

Wilson!


----------



## NJmike PE

Wilson!


----------



## NJmike PE

Wilson!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No work today post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No work today post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No work today post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No work today post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No work today post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No work today post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Topping ^^^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No work today post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No work today post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No work today post


----------



## NJmike PE

since SMott continues to fail in coming through with Jell-O shots and in honor of KF finishing his finals......

Jell-O shot Friday!

arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048: :bananalama:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I want some


----------



## Master slacker

lasldf


----------



## Master slacker

I still want to make Jell-O pudding shots... but I'm too frugal to buy the Bailey's.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Are the results out yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are the results out yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are the results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Are the results out yet?


yes.

just kidding


----------



## frazil

so glad its Friday


----------



## frazil

and its sunny


----------



## frazil

I should be home


----------



## frazil

or just outside


----------



## matt267 PE

Are the results out yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Congratulations Mike. I heard you passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congratulations Mike. I heard you passed.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Are the results out yet?


yup


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Congratulations Mike. I heard you passed.


yup. I passed

GAS!


----------



## NJmike PE

I remember every little thing
As if it happened only yesterday
Parking by the lake
And there was not another car in sight
And I never had a girl
Looking any better than you did
And all the kids at school
They were wishing they were me that night


----------



## NJmike PE

And now our bodies are oh so close and tight
It never felt so good, it never felt so right
And we're glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife
Glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife
C'mon, hold on tight
C'mon, hold on tight


----------



## NJmike PE

Though it's cold and lonely in the deep dark night
I can see paradise by the dashboard light


----------



## NJmike PE

Ain't no doubt about it we were doubly blessed
'Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely dressed


----------



## NJmike PE

Ain't no doubt about it
Baby got to go out and shout it
Ain't no doubt about it
We were doubly blessed


----------



## NJmike PE

'Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely dressed


----------



## NJmike PE

u got it drowing out the radio
I've been waiting so long
For you to come along and have some fun
And I gotta let you know
No you're never gonna regret it
So open up your eyes, I got a big surprise
It'll feel all right
Well I wanna make you motor run


----------



## NJmike PE

And now our bodies are oh so close and tight
It never felt so good, it never felt so right
And we're glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife
Glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife
C'mon, Hold on tight
C'mon, Hold on tight


----------



## NJmike PE

Though it's cold and lonely in the deep dark night
I can see paradise by the dashboard light
Paradise by the dashboard light


----------



## NJmike PE

You got to do what you can
And let Mother Nature do the rest
Ain't no doubt about it
We were doubly blessed
'Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely


----------



## NJmike PE

We're gonna go all the way tonight
We're gonna go all the way
And tonight's the night


----------



## NJmike PE

OK, here we go, we got a real pressure cooker going here
Two down, nobody on, no score, bottom of the ninth
There's the wind-up, and there it is
A line shot up the middle, look at him go
This boy can really fly
He's rounding first and really turning it on now
He's not letting up at all, he's gonna try for second
The ball is bobbled out in the center
And here's the throw and what a throw
He's gonna slide in head first
Here he comes, he's out
No, wait, safe, safe at second base
This kid really makes things happen out there
Batter steps up to the plate
Here's the pitch, he's going
Amd what a jump he's got
He's trying for third
Here's the throw
It's in the dirt, safe a third
Holw cow, stolen base
He's taking a pretty big lead out there
Almost daring them to pick him off
The pitcher glances over, winds-up and it's bunted
Bunted down the third base line
The suicide squeeze is on
Here he comes, squeeze play, it's gonna be close
Here's the throw, here's the play at the plate
Holy cow, I think he's gonna make it


----------



## NJmike PE

Stop right there
I gotta know right now
Before we go any further


----------



## NJmike PE

Do you love me
Will you love me forever
Do you need me
Will you never leave me
Will you make me so happy
For the rest of my life
Will you take me away
And will you make me your wife
Do you love me
Will you love me forever
Do you need me
Will you never leave me
Will you make me so happy
For the rest of my life
Will you take me away
And will you make me your wife


----------



## NJmike PE

I gotta know right now
Before we go any further
Do you love me
Will you love me forever


----------



## NJmike PE

Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
And I'll give you an answer in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
And I'll give you an answer in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
And I'll give you an answer in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I gotta know right now
Do you love me
Will you love me forever
Do you need me
Will you never leave me
Will you make me so happy
For the rest of my life
Will you take me away
And will you make me your wife
I gotta know right now
Before we go any further
Do you love me
And will you love me forever


----------



## NJmike PE

Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
And I'll give you an answer in the morning
Let me sleep on it


----------



## NJmike PE

Will you love me forever


----------



## NJmike PE

Let me sleep on it


----------



## NJmike PE

Will you love me fo


----------



## NJmike PE

I couldn't take it any longer
Lord I was crazed
And when the feeling came upon me
Like a tidal wave
I started swearing to my god
And on my mother's grave
That I would love you to the end of time
I swore I would love you to the end of time


----------



## NJmike PE

So now I'm praying for the end of time
To hurry up and arrive
'Cause if I gotta spend another minute with you
I don't think that I can really survive
I'll never break my promise or forget my vow
But God only knows what I can do right now
I'm praying for the end of time
So I can end my time with you


----------



## NJmike PE

It was long ago and it was far away,
And it was so much better than it is today.


----------



## NJmike PE

It never felt so good, It never felt so right
And we were glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sir Topham Hatt

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C11MzbEcHlw


----------



## matt267 PE

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23413#entry7161735

hahahaha


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## NJmike PE

GET OFF MY TRAIN


----------



## Master slacker

sadijf


----------



## Master slacker

really want a beer now


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> really want a beer now


coors light aint beer


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> really want a beer now
> 
> 
> 
> coors light aint beer
Click to expand...

close enough


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ bingo


----------



## Master slacker

besides, Im on a "poor man's apple cider" kick


----------



## Master slacker

Pint of Coors


----------



## Master slacker

shot of vodka


----------



## Master slacker

shot of apple juice


----------



## Master slacker

tastes more or less like a Coors with a hint of sweetness.


----------



## Master slacker

no vodka flavor or face grimacing at all


----------



## Master slacker

and gets you fcuked up faster


----------



## Master slacker

posting just to post


----------



## Master slacker

and to make 14k before matt


----------



## Master slacker

asf


----------



## Master slacker

sadf


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> besides, Im on a "poor man's apple cider" kick


based on the ingredients described me likey


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!

14k posts!

out


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## Master slacker

should try it once. it really isn't bad


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> should try it once. it really isn't bad


I plan to this evening. I me likey, drunk tank it is


----------



## akwooly

it does sound good


----------



## NJmike PE

whats for lunch today


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> since SMott continues to fail in coming through with Jell-O shots and in honor of KF finishing his finals......
> 
> Jell-O shot Friday!


LOL! Thanks.



NJmike PE said:


> GET OFF MY TRAIN


Ghost



NJmike PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> really want a beer now
> 
> 
> 
> coors light aint beer
Click to expand...

lusone:



Master slacker said:


> and gets you fcuked up faster


What about a "hand grenade"?


----------



## NJmike PE

How many times must we tell the tale?
How many times must we fall?
Living in lost memory
You just recalled


----------



## NJmike PE

Working on the sound of the band
Trying to get the music right
Two go out working
Three stay home at night


----------



## NJmike PE

That's when she said she was pretending
Like she knew the plan
That's when I knew she was pretending
Pretending to understand


----------



## knight1fox3

Heading to Comicon this weekend!


----------



## NJmike PE

Pretending, pretending
Pretending, pretending


----------



## NJmike PE

Satisfied but lost in love
Situations change
You're never who you used to think you are
How strange


----------



## NJmike PE

That's when she said she was pretending
Like she knew the plan
That's when I knew she was pretending
Pretending to understand


----------



## NJmike PE

I get lost in alibis
Sadness can't prevail
Everybody knows strong love
Can't fail


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't be pretending about how you feel
Don't be pretending that your love is real
Don't be pretending about how you feel
Don't be pretending that your love is real


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm2PvnM7Vds


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Heading to Comicon this weekend!


have fun fox. see you in the drunk tank......

(I have videos)


----------



## Master slacker

knight1fox3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> and gets you fcuked up faster
> 
> 
> 
> What about a "hand grenade"?
Click to expand...



Must've missed the "poor man" part of my cider recipe.


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

matt267

12348

NJmike PE

7760

Lumber Jim

3136

engineergurl

2698

frazil

2205

Ship Wreck PE

2169

Golden Eagle

2128

akwooly

1813

Master slacker

1299

ramnares

1272

knight1fox3

944

Sapper

684

SMott

448

Weavs33

379

Ble_PE

316

blybrook PE

260

maryannette

237

MetsFan

227

envirotex

221

csb

205

Dexman PE

201

FLBuff PE

115

Flyer_PE

79

FROZEN CHOSEN

53

Dark Knight

50

bosco115

29

Road Guy

24

Supe

15

TehMightyEngineer

15

Krakosky

13

civengPE

8

YMZ PE

7

PE2B

5

BosStr27

2

roadwreck

2

ATL Derek

1

Dleg

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

testee

1

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1


----------



## blybrook PE

I've definately missed some SERIOUS spamming sessions. Way to go guys!


----------



## matt267 PE

damn I spammed a lot.


----------



## blybrook PE

Yes, yes you did. And it aint over yet!


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to Comicon this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> have fun fox. see you in the drunk tank......
> 
> (I have videos)
Click to expand...

You know it! They'll be serving beer there...


----------



## Master slacker

beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer beer


----------



## NJmike PE

now you're talking my language


----------



## engineergurl

Post


----------



## engineergurl

The sun needs yo come out


----------



## engineergurl

Been off all day


----------



## engineergurl

No rain, just cloudy


----------



## knight1fox3

What do you mean NJmike, "brought it bowling"?

I didn't rent it shoes, it's not taking your turn, I'm not buying it a f#$%ing beer......


----------



## matt267 PE

After work post


----------



## matt267 PE

After work post


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

Have


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing


----------



## matt267 PE

Important


----------



## matt267 PE

To


----------



## matt267 PE

Say.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing


----------



## matt267 PE

Inspirational


----------



## matt267 PE

Comes


----------



## matt267 PE

To


----------



## matt267 PE

Mind


----------



## matt267 PE

Either


----------



## matt267 PE

?


----------



## matt267 PE

There


----------



## matt267 PE

Is


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing


----------



## matt267 PE

Original


----------



## matt267 PE

Left


----------



## matt267 PE

To


----------



## matt267 PE

Say.


----------



## matt267 PE

When


----------



## matt267 PE

In


----------



## matt267 PE

Doubt


----------



## matt267 PE

Just


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

And


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some


----------



## matt267 PE

More.


----------



## matt267 PE

100k post


----------



## matt267 PE

100k post


----------



## matt267 PE

100k post


----------



## matt267 PE

100k post


----------



## matt267 PE

100k post


----------



## matt267 PE

100k post


----------



## matt267 PE

100k post


----------



## matt267 PE

100k post


----------



## matt267 PE

100k post


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam fest.

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate being stuck behind school buses


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I hate being stuck behind school buses


Yeah, that sucks


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

We are behind by about 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Must spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Must spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Must spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Must spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Must spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Must spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Must spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## Master slacker

leaving this place


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Must spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Must spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving home post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to sleep

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh wait. It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh wait. It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh wait. It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh wait. It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh wait. It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh wait. It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh wait. It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh wait. It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh wait. It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh wait. It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh wait. It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh wait. It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh wait. It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh wait. It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh wait. It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh wait. It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming alone

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

All by myself


----------



## matt267 PE

All by myself


----------



## matt267 PE

All by myself


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't want to be


----------



## matt267 PE

All by myself


----------



## matt267 PE

All by myself


----------



## matt267 PE

Anymore


----------



## matt267 PE

All by myself


----------



## matt267 PE

Wal


----------



## matt267 PE

Pbs


----------



## matt267 PE

Itchy


----------



## matt267 PE

Guru


----------



## matt267 PE

Rev


----------



## matt267 PE

HBB TN


----------



## matt267 PE

Peaco


----------



## matt267 PE

Pps all


----------



## matt267 PE

Dr h mo pl


----------



## matt267 PE

Week so do


----------



## matt267 PE

Pc kid Mc


----------



## matt267 PE

On ax by tu


----------



## matt267 PE

Sh no I ex set TV tu


----------



## matt267 PE

Der try hub I'm mi op


----------



## matt267 PE

Alamo


----------



## matt267 PE

Pa


----------



## matt267 PE

Al


----------



## matt267 PE

Pc week less urination Oh f sh if s WV mo min HTC St n by


----------



## matt267 PE

Y x a sec FB fun th I by y I'm no n high tu gr du vi c eV I'm fun jhfl Ivkhfl


----------



## matt267 PE

Mop


----------



## matt267 PE

ygli5fkuvkhkjghgcjlhbkhb ,df6 tckfbuhv, j g, ffut, fjtcb, fuujg, nvdf, n uflb, c Un, jy c ljkvbvuugvkjh


----------



## matt267 PE

Hellow


----------



## matt267 PE

KrjoolnlqvjopodvfdhofMprvr


----------



## matt267 PE

Is


----------



## envirotex

Houston traffic.


----------



## envirotex

Boo.


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Somebody tell mike to check his PM.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Was there a meteor striking nobody told me about it. Where is everybody?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Really? Nobody.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The world is a vampire


----------



## Road Guy

Long day......


----------



## Sapper PE LS

What do you mean?


----------



## Road Guy

Just Lots of driving.. I shouldn't have volunteered to go to Fort Morgan today to take some pictures for a proposal.. Thought I'd be home a few hours early but it was the opposite.....


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here you go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No one will read this


----------



## matt267 PE

No one will read this


----------



## matt267 PE

No one will read this


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## blybrook PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more


----------



## blybrook PE

Productivity this afternoon was in the shitter


----------



## blybrook PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

How about some more

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

Post


----------



## blybrook PE

Near snipe


----------



## blybrook PE

Post


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

blybrook PE said:


> Near snipe


Nice try


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## blybrook PE

It was worth a shot. Time to go to Cabelas


----------



## blybrook PE

Enjoy yer weekend


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all luck


----------



## matt267 PE

You too


----------



## blybrook PE

73's from MVW (man vs woman) and HP (half pint)


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all luck


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all luck


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all luck


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

Have


----------



## matt267 PE

Padded


----------



## matt267 PE

My


----------



## matt267 PE

Count


----------



## matt267 PE

Enough


----------



## matt267 PE

For


----------



## matt267 PE

The


----------



## matt267 PE

Night.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm out.


----------



## engineergurl

I cut my bangs with some rusty kitchen sicissors


----------



## engineergurl

I screamed his name till the neighbors called the cops


----------



## engineergurl

I numbed the pain at the expense of my liver


----------



## engineergurl

don't know what happened next


----------



## engineergurl

all I know is I couldn't stop


----------



## engineergurl

word got around to the bar flies and the baptists


----------



## engineergurl

my mama's phone started ringing off the hook


----------



## engineergurl

I can hear her now saying she ain't gonna have it


----------



## engineergurl

don't matter how you feel, it only matters how you look


----------



## engineergurl

go and fix your make up


----------



## engineergurl

girl it's just a break up


----------



## engineergurl

run and hide your crazy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty


----------



## engineergurl

and start acting like a lady


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 6%


----------



## engineergurl

cause I raised you better


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## engineergurl

gotta keep it together


----------



## engineergurl

even when you fall apart


----------



## engineergurl

this ain't my momma's broken heart


----------



## engineergurl

wish I could be a little less dramatic


----------



## engineergurl

like a Kennedy when Camelot when down in flames


----------



## engineergurl

leave it to me to be holding the matches


----------



## engineergurl

when the fire trucks show up


----------



## engineergurl

and there's no body else to blame


----------



## engineergurl

can't get revenge and keep a spotless reputation


----------



## engineergurl

sometimes revenge is a choice you gotta make


----------



## engineergurl

my mama came from a softer generation


----------



## engineergurl

where you get a grip and bite your lip


----------



## engineergurl

just to save a little face


----------



## engineergurl

Go and fix your make up


----------



## engineergurl

girl it's just a break up


----------



## engineergurl

run and hide your crazy


----------



## engineergurl

and start acting like a lady


----------



## engineergurl

cause I raised you better


----------



## engineergurl

gotta keep it together


----------



## engineergurl

even when you fall apart


----------



## engineergurl

this ain't my mama's broken heart


----------



## envirotex

posting in here


----------



## engineergurl

YES! THATS HOW YOU DO IT! THATS HOW YOU DEBATE


----------



## Road Guy

I'm gonna rename this the talking to yourself thread....


----------



## engineergurl

powder your nose


----------



## engineergurl

paint your toes


----------



## engineergurl

cross your knees


----------



## engineergurl

dot your eyes


----------



## engineergurl

and never let them see you cry


----------



## engineergurl

GO and fix your make up


----------



## envirotex

i always talk to everyone in here.


----------



## engineergurl

girl it's just a break up


----------



## envirotex

I need to paint my toes.


----------



## engineergurl

run and hide your crazy


----------



## NJmike PE

So what did I miss?


----------



## envirotex

what color do you think they should be?


----------



## engineergurl

i talk to everyone when I'm not singing a song


----------



## engineergurl

AND START ACTING LIKE A LADY


----------



## envirotex

they're turquoise right now


----------



## engineergurl

cause I raised you better


----------



## NJmike PE

What colors do you have


----------



## engineergurl

got to keep it together


----------



## envirotex

I'm really thinking a nice springy orange


----------



## engineergurl

even when you fall apart


----------



## envirotex

maybe pink


----------



## envirotex

I have every color


----------



## engineergurl

THIS AINT MY MAMA'S BROKEN HEART


----------



## NJmike PE

That'll work


----------



## envirotex

even gun metal gray...


----------



## engineergurl

I like pink


----------



## engineergurl

Pink is my favorite color


----------



## envirotex

I have a color called dragonfly


----------



## engineergurl

ahhh who knows what song is that?


----------



## NJmike PE

Red always works


----------



## envirotex

it's an iridescent blue


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> I have a color called dragonfly


Wtf is that


----------



## envirotex

I think pink.


----------



## envirotex

NJmike PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a color called dragonfly
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf is that
Click to expand...

see the post above.


----------



## engineergurl

the words are too small here how do I fix that?


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> ahhh who knows what song is that?


No clue bacon bottom


----------



## engineergurl

KF told me this was the best device to use but I can't see the words


----------



## envirotex

now to decide, light pink or dark pink


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a color called dragonfly
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf is that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see the post above.
Click to expand...

I saw right after my post. Phone is slow tonight


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> the words are too small here how do I fix that?


like this


----------



## NJmike PE

Casual go light, otherwise go dark


----------



## envirotex

just click the font button...


----------



## envirotex

I'm thinking light pink too


----------



## envirotex

won't show chips as easily, also


----------



## NJmike PE

There you go


----------



## envirotex

or maybe you want the increased font size for your phone so you can see it?


----------



## envirotex

there's a setting on your phone to increase the reading size.


----------



## engineergurl

hi


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> the words are too small here how do I fix that?
> 
> 
> 
> like this
Click to expand...

THIS IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Is this the make-shift drunk tank tonight?


----------



## engineergurl

not on the phone, on the tablet laptop hybrid thing


----------



## engineergurl

WOOOT drunk tank


----------



## engineergurl

I can't figure out the zoom on this thing


----------



## engineergurl

I zoom in and can't see everything


----------



## engineergurl

I zoom out and can't read anything


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-t0MG0ohOc


----------



## engineergurl

ha ha that's the BING cherry vanilla but not what I wanted to post


----------



## engineergurl

I don't get more than two more dirnks


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yg05svXp98


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqTRfMfbuoo


----------



## engineergurl

cheering at the high school football game


----------



## engineergurl

I dreamed of going to nashville


----------



## engineergurl

put my money down and lay my bets


----------



## envirotex

hmmm


----------



## engineergurl

we heard he was caught red handed with her mama


----------



## engineergurl

if your late for church or your stuck in jail


----------



## engineergurl

words gonna get around


----------



## engineergurl

lets go on down to the kwik stop


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I fucking hate driving.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sorry dude.


----------



## NJmike PE

Kind of ironic though. Wouldn't you say?


----------



## NJmike PE

Being I Highway engineer and all...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It pays the bills, but if I had my way, there would be a vast system of high speed rail all across the United States, with private rooms and at a cost of fractions of a cent per mile. I know, I know.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm with you. There's got to be a better system. I hate driving too. Next job I take that requires a commute will be centered around mass trans


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I personally love to use mass transit, but I understand why it isn't practical for everybody. That said, it could be better, but the car payment (or two) in every garage mentality has entrenched itself firmly in the hearts of Americans since the 1920's or so.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm loving not having any car payments. Flipside, my cars have high mileage and subject to breakdowns. Also factors in my desire for mass transit. But mostly because I hate that ass holes on the road who don't drive properly or consider the others around them. NJ is full of them.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Omg yes it is. It really isn't necessary to drive 95 mph whipping around from far right lane to far left lane and back to the middle just because your can can do it. I saw two near accidents in the last 50 miles. I loathe other drivers.


----------



## NJmike PE

It's the worst. When I would commute to bring my kids to my in-laws in the morning, it was all rush hour Highway driving. Ass holes cutting every one off. Riding shoulders to pass others. I wanted to kill someone. But yes, NJ is famous for the 95 mph, three Lane change.


----------



## Road Guy

My morning commute isn't bad 30 minutes..... My pm commute sucks ass minimum 1 hour....

I can take Dex's bus then the Train but that's 1 hr 20 minutes each way plus it's $10/ day....can you say fuck you?

The transit here needs a debit type card you can load up with money and then pay for what you use.. Kind of sucks you have to either buy a monthly unlimited pass for $176/ month and that's not gonna happen, or buy individual ticket books like its 1982...and you have to scan the ticket into a machine before you get on a train , which takes time....pain in the ass...

But I'm doing it one day a week for now.. It's nice to be able to read a little...but I lose an hour plus of free time days I ride it....


----------



## Lumber Jim

Just drove 10 hours today. Had a truck driver cut me off and then flip me off as I passed, he was talking on his cell phone at the time. I almost called the DOT but didn't.

I payed it forward though. Some jerk in a jeep tail gated me for about 10 miles so I flipped him the bird and proceed to match pace beside him for the next 2 miles while maintaining said bird. I felt better to leave the highway feeling "even" for the day....


----------



## knight1fox3

knight1fox3 said:


> What do you mean NJmike, "brought it bowling"?
> 
> I didn't rent it shoes, it's not taking your turn, I'm not buying it a f#$%ing beer......


Can't believe you missed this setup NJ... &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What do you mean NJmike, "brought it bowling"?
> 
> I didn't rent it shoes, it's not taking your turn, I'm not buying it a f#$%ing beer......


I'm very disappointed too. No clue, or excuse how I missed this


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Lumber Jim said:


> Just drove 10 hours today. Had a truck driver cut me off and then flip me off as I passed, he was talking on his cell phone at the time. I almost called the DOT but didn't.
> 
> I payed it forward though. Some jerk in a jeep tail gated me for about 10 miles so I flipped him the bird and proceed to match pace beside him for the next 2 miles while maintaining said bird. I felt better to leave the highway feeling "even" for the day....


Dude, I got the message after the first mile... Just kidding.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Road Guy said:


> My morning commute isn't bad 30 minutes..... My pm commute sucks ass minimum 1 hour....
> 
> I can take Dex's bus then the Train but that's 1 hr 20 minutes each way plus it's $10/ day....can you say fuck you?
> 
> The transit here needs a debit type card you can load up with money and then pay for what you use.. Kind of sucks you have to either buy a monthly unlimited pass for $176/ month and that's not gonna happen, or buy individual ticket books like its 1982...and you have to scan the ticket into a machine before you get on a train , which takes time....pain in the ass...
> 
> But I'm doing it one day a week for now.. It's nice to be able to read a little...but I lose an hour plus of free time days I ride it....


SF Muni had the clipper card, awesome system. Sounds like CO needs to get with the times.


----------



## NJmike PE

You make it home yet? I saw the wonderful brake lights photo earlier.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

yeah made it home about an hour ago.


----------



## akwooly

Friday night


----------



## engineergurl

I am hung over and going back to bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Haha


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

Has this effort been abandoned?


----------



## NJmike PE

Negative. Reinforcements are coming. Hold your ground until they arrive


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Saturday morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sir Topham hatt


----------



## NJmike PE

Have to go to home Depot


----------



## NJmike PE

Need a bucket of Karnak


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ says though shall not leak


----------



## matt267 PE

How old is your roof?


----------



## matt267 PE

How old is your roof?


----------



## matt267 PE

How old is your roof?


----------



## matt267 PE

How old is your roof?


----------



## matt267 PE

How old is your roof?


----------



## matt267 PE

How old is your roof?


----------



## matt267 PE

How old is your roof?


----------



## matt267 PE

How old is your roof?


----------



## matt267 PE

How old is your roof?


----------



## matt267 PE

How old is your roof?


----------



## matt267 PE

How old is your roof?


----------



## matt267 PE

How old is your roof?


----------



## matt267 PE

How old is your roof?


----------



## matt267 PE

How old is your roof?


----------



## matt267 PE

How old is your roof?


----------



## matt267 PE

The roof


----------



## matt267 PE

The roof


----------



## matt267 PE

The roof is leaking


----------



## matt267 PE

We don't need no roofing tar


----------



## matt267 PE

Let the motherfcker burn


----------



## matt267 PE

Burn motherfcker


----------



## matt267 PE

Burn.


----------



## matt267 PE

No?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fine


----------



## matt267 PE

Do it your way.


----------



## matt267 PE

Be careful on the roof!


----------



## NJmike PE

How old? No clue. There when I bought the house 7 years ago


----------



## NJmike PE

Burning it down would definitely solve multiple problems.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm sure I'll fall, but no one's lucky enough for me to break my neck.


----------



## frazil

Happy Saturday!


----------



## frazil

Actually some sun today


----------



## frazil

I should go for a run...


----------



## frazil

maybe later


----------



## frazil

maybe


----------



## NJmike PE

Leaving for home Depot now


----------



## frazil

have fun!


----------



## frazil

got the gardening done


----------



## frazil

got the gardening done


----------



## frazil

got the gardening done


----------



## frazil

got the gardening done


----------



## frazil

got the gardening done


----------



## frazil

got the gardening done


----------



## frazil

got the gardening done


----------



## frazil

got the gardening done


----------



## frazil

got the gardening done


----------



## frazil

got the gardening done


----------



## frazil

got the gardening done


----------



## frazil

got the gardening done


----------



## frazil

got the gardening done


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm fixing a hole where the rain gets in

And stops my mind from wandering

Where it will go

I'm filling the cracks that ran through the door

And kept my mind from wandering

Where it will go

And it really doesn't matter if

I'm wrong I'm right

Where I belong I'm right

Where I belong

See the people standing there

Who disagree and never win

And wonder why they don't get in my door

I'm painting my room in the colourful way

And when my mind is wandering

There I will go

Ooh ooh ooh ah ah

Hey, hey, hey, hey

And it really doesn't matter if

I'm wrong I'm right

Where I belong I'm right

Where I belong

Silly people run around

They worry me and never ask me

Why they don't get past my door

I'm taking the time for a number of things

That weren't important yesterday

And I still go

Ooh ooh ooh ah ah

I'm fixing a hole where the rain gets in

Stops my mind from wandering

Where it will go oh

Where it will go oh

I'm fixing a hole where the rain gets in

And stops my mind from wandering

Wher it will go (fade out)


----------



## frazil

you gotta break that up into a post for every line


----------



## frazil

got the gardening done


----------



## frazil

got the gardening done


----------



## frazil

don't comb your hair, don't comb your tail


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> got the gardening done


Good for you!

I was just outside looking at what I need to do. But I came back in to spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

I was just outside looking at what I need to do. But I came back in to spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

I was just outside looking at what I need to do. But I came back in to spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

I was just outside looking at what I need to do. But I came back in to spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> you gotta break that up into a post for every line


That's not easy while driving


----------



## matt267 PE

I was just outside looking at what I need to do. But I came back in to spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam from the roof later


----------



## frazil

:beat:


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> you gotta break that up into a post for every line
> 
> 
> 
> That's not easy while driving
Click to expand...

You really need to teach your oldest how to spam for you.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> you gotta break that up into a post for every line
> 
> 
> 
> That's not easy while driving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really need to teach your oldest how to spam for you.
Click to expand...

All in due time


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination is fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination is fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination is fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination is fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination is fun


----------



## NJmike PE

Just passed a pretty serious one car accident. He apparently cannot spam and drive


----------



## NJmike PE

I could use more coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Just passed a pretty serious one car accident. He apparently cannot spam and drive


:facepalm:


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination is fun


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination is fun


----------



## NJmike PE

1 cup of coffee isn't cutting it


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination is fun


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm tired


----------



## NJmike PE

Allergies are bothering me too


----------



## NJmike PE

Walking around home Depot post


----------



## frazil

when the holy cow is milking


----------



## NJmike PE

Fudgey would be proud of me as I post from the home Depot bathroom


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> when the holy is milking


One more time in English please


----------



## frazil

I gotta go somewhere, I gotta go


----------



## frazil

wasting time standing here, I gotta go


----------



## NJmike PE

Time stands still for no one


----------



## frazil

in case you didn't hear, I gotta go


----------



## frazil

my last words on this planet were, I gotta go


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm late. For a very important date


----------



## NJmike PE

No time to say hello, goodbye.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm late. I'm late. I'm late.


----------



## NJmike PE

OK . back to wandering to roofing aisle at hd


----------



## frazil

I remain your friend until we meet again


----------



## frazil

are you replacing the whole roof, or just fixing the leak?


----------



## NJmike PE

Just fixing. No money for a new one. Band aides until then.


----------



## frazil

and we drank one more and pledged to carry on


----------



## frazil

and we danced all around like crazy we did


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

Something about mike going to the bathroom on the roof?


----------



## matt267 PE

And fraz had to go to?


----------



## NJmike PE

See you're caught up


----------



## frazil

oh no starting to get cloudy


----------



## frazil

the sun always shines down on your shoes


----------



## frazil

what to do today?


----------



## matt267 PE

DARPA is your friend.


----------



## matt267 PE

DARPA is your friend.


----------



## frazil

Ah, clean the house!


----------



## frazil

darpa


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> what to do today?


Do you want to swing by my place and start/finish my yard work?


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, blame it on darpa.


----------



## matt267 PE

DARPA is your friend.


----------



## matt267 PE

DARPA is your friend.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm from the government and I'm here to help you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Pay no attention to the man behind the hologram machine.


----------



## matt267 PE

Pay no attention to the man behind the hologram machine.


----------



## matt267 PE

Pay no attention to the man behind the hologram machine.


----------



## matt267 PE

Pay no attention to the man behind the hologram machine.


----------



## matt267 PE

Pay no attention to the man behind the hologram machine.


----------



## NJmike PE

The great and powerful Oz has spoken


----------



## matt267 PE

Pay no attention to the man behind the hologram machine.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> The great and powerful Oz has spoken


Holy shit. Didn't Oz use a hologram machine?

Good God. They have been brainwashing us.


----------



## matt267 PE

It is a conspiracy.


----------



## matt267 PE

Shit, which pill did I take again?


----------



## matt267 PE

I want out.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want out.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want out.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want out.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want out.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want out.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want out.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want out.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want out.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want out.


----------



## frazil

it's all a conspiracy, man


----------



## frazil

they're brainwashing us


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> I'm sure I'll fall, but no one's lucky enough for me to break my neck.


Xmas Vacation


----------



## frazil

as long as we have our smart phone, tracking devices we're happy


----------



## knight1fox3

Comicon today!


----------



## frazil

making the news so confusing we don't know what to think


----------



## frazil

knight1fox3 said:


> Comicon today!


are you dressing up?


----------



## frazil

man I hate yahoo


----------



## frazil

so annoying


----------



## frazil

they keep changing the email program so it sucks worse


----------



## frazil

post post post


----------



## knight1fox3

frazil said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comicon today!
> 
> 
> 
> are you dressing up?
Click to expand...

Yup. Star Wars! Han, Leia and jr as an Ewok.


----------



## knight1fox3

Top?


----------



## frazil

nice! post pics!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> OK . back to wandering to roofing aisle at hd


Are you getting a large tarp to cover entire roof??


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'll fall, but no one's lucky enough for me to break my neck.
> 
> 
> 
> Xmas Vacation
Click to expand...

thank you my good friend. I felt that I needed to return the favor after my failed opportunity yesterday.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK . back to wandering to roofing aisle at hd
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting a large tarp to cover entire roof??
Click to expand...

that's next


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> nice! post pics!!


good point. it didn't happen without pics


----------



## knight1fox3

Have you tried duct tape yet? LOL


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Have you tried duct tape yet? LOL


yes. way beyond that. I foresee a blue vinyl roof for the year to come if today's task fails


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried duct tape yet? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> yes. way beyond that. I foresee a blue vinyl roof for the year to come if today's task fails
Click to expand...

Good luck


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to cut the grass


----------



## engineergurl

I feel better


----------



## engineergurl

V8 juice, pinapple orange juice, two slices of buttered toast and 40oz of ice cold H2O


----------



## engineergurl

Dog is barking at the ticket oak


----------



## NJmike PE

time to head up on the roof...


----------



## NJmike PE

When this old world starts getting me down
And people are just too much for me to face
I climb way up to the top of the stairs
And all my cares just drift right into space
On the roof, it's peaceful as can be
And there the world below can't bother me
Let me tell you now


----------



## NJmike PE

When I come home feelin' tired and beat
I go up where the air is fresh and sweet (up on the roof)
I get away from the hustling crowd
And all that rat-race noise down in the street (up on the roof)
On the roof, the only place I know
Where you just have to wish to make it so
Let's go up on the roof (up on the roof)


----------



## NJmike PE

At night the stars put on a show for free
And, darling, you can share it all with me


----------



## NJmike PE

I keep a-tellin' you


----------



## NJmike PE

Right smack dab in the middle of town
I've found a paradise that's trouble proof (up on the roof)
And if this world starts getting you down
There's room enough for two
Up on the roof (up on the roof)
Up on the roo-oo-oof (up on the roof)
Oh, come on, baby (up on the roof)
Oh, come on, honey (up on the roof)


----------



## NJmike PE

Everything is all right (up on the roof)


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F_opWg9_qI


----------



## frazil

Run...check


----------



## frazil

Time to give the dog a bath


----------



## frazil

Oh I've got to call the mil first


----------



## NJmike PE

On the roof not 10 minutes and I already found the leak in kids room. Popped nail.


----------



## frazil

Check, check


----------



## Master slacker

Anyone try the apple cider?


----------



## Master slacker

Oh yeah


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna try it tonight, MS.


----------



## NJmike PE

What's mixture ratio


----------



## engineergurl

Sons of guns marathon on a beautiful day... and no work till monday


----------



## engineergurl

Turn is on tomorrow


----------



## engineergurl

Having issues with this episode


----------



## engineergurl

Test firing rifles


----------



## engineergurl

I think the over penetration was caused cause the shot wasn't on target and the pole was less dense then the lock


----------



## NJmike PE

See, over penetration isn't bad for everyone.


----------



## matt267 PE

What are talking about?


----------



## engineergurl

It was bad, bullet went thru and pierced the propane tank


----------



## engineergurl

But during the second test it had the power to penetrate the glass and make the target where the other guy didnt


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> What are talking about?


Guns


----------



## engineergurl

Specifically a modified Remington 700


----------



## engineergurl

Really this is a good show but I need to go get the groceries


----------



## engineergurl

But I want to see the drone mounted gun fire first


----------



## matt267 PE

Random stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

Random stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

Random spam


----------



## Master slacker

NJmike PE said:


> What's mixture ratio


1 PINT of Coors Light

1-2 oz vodka

1-2 oz apple juice

Modify as needed to get f'd up


----------



## frazil

That sounds gross


----------



## frazil

Got everything done.


----------



## frazil

Reading on the couch now


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's mixture ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 1 PINT of Coors Light1-2 oz vodka
> 
> 1-2 oz apple juice
> 
> Modify as needed to get f'd up
Click to expand...

Awesome


----------



## Master slacker

frazil said:


> That sounds gross




Surprisingly not. I am neither a wine nor a beer snob (that takes money). I have always liked experimenting with different alcoholic concoctions. Some have been failures, but a few are awesome. The "poor man's apple cider" is one that did not fail. Another great I developed in grad school before heading out to Mardi Gras parades is the "fizzy sunrise". It's a morning get-you-drunk beverage.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, I read you found the roof leak.


----------



## matt267 PE

After buying my house.


----------



## matt267 PE

I had to go on the roof every year to bang down those nails.


----------



## matt267 PE

I would apply roofing tar under the shingle too.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not so lucky with the second leak. Gonna have to replace the roof. About 100 sf


----------



## matt267 PE

I finally had to replace the roof after I couldn't find the leaks anymore.


----------



## NJmike PE

I did


----------



## matt267 PE

Welcome to the joys of home ownership!


----------



## matt267 PE

We put a 50 year roof on.


----------



## matt267 PE

No more worrying.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I have any trouble with it.


----------



## matt267 PE

The company fixes it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah. Gonna replace it Memorial day weekend.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm gonna do it myself


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Yeah. Gonna replace it Memorial day weekend.


Nice.

Are you going to do the work yourself?


----------



## NJmike PE

Probably gonna have replace the sheathing too


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Gonna replace it Memorial day weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> Are you going to do the work yourself?
Click to expand...

Never mind


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I'm gonna do it myself


Will you be able to spam at the same time?


----------



## NJmike PE

Probably


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Probably


I'll look for the "fixing the roof spam" and the "not falling spam."


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> What's for dinner


Spam


----------



## akwooly

Ran a 5k this morning. Not the best idea I have ever had considering I haven't ran more than 800m in the last 8 months. Powerlifting doesn't transfer to long distance running.


----------



## akwooly

Calves screaming


----------



## NJmike PE

No. No it doesn't


----------



## akwooly

Calves soooo sore


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Calves screaming


Pretty sure that is just the beginning


----------



## akwooly

Knees are gonna explode


----------



## akwooly

Oh my I bet tomorrow it's gonna hurt!


----------



## akwooly

Epsom salt bath tonight!


----------



## akwooly

Oh wait, going to the presidents of the USA tonight!


----------



## akwooly

I'm really going to hurt!


----------



## matt267 PE

The coupon says TGIF for dinner. Later everyone.


----------



## maryannette

How y'all doin'?


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey Mary


----------



## akwooly

Pregame


----------



## akwooly

For the next 7 hours


----------



## engineergurl

Hi


----------



## akwooly

Beer


----------



## akwooly

Day drunk


----------



## Master slacker

What? You jealuz?


----------



## matt267 PE

I want more beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I want more beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I want more beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I want more beer


----------



## Master slacker

Two beverages in abs I'm inebriated


----------



## Master slacker

I like my apple ciders stupid steong


----------



## matt267 PE

http://www.turnto10.com/story/25412758/whale-washes-up-in-new-jersey-gets-graffiti-tag

Only in NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

http://www.turnto10.com/story/25412758/whale-washes-up-in-new-jersey-gets-graffiti-tag

Only in NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

http://www.turnto10.com/story/25412758/whale-washes-up-in-new-jersey-gets-graffiti-tag

Only in NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

http://www.turnto10.com/story/25412758/whale-washes-up-in-new-jersey-gets-graffiti-tag

Only in NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

http://www.turnto10.com/story/25412758/whale-washes-up-in-new-jersey-gets-graffiti-tag

Only in NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

http://www.turnto10.com/story/25412758/whale-washes-up-in-new-jersey-gets-graffiti-tag

Only in NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

http://www.turnto10.com/story/25412758/whale-washes-up-in-new-jersey-gets-graffiti-tag

Only in NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

http://www.turnto10.com/story/25412758/whale-washes-up-in-new-jersey-gets-graffiti-tag

Only in NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

http://www.turnto10.com/story/25412758/whale-washes-up-in-new-jersey-gets-graffiti-tag

Only in NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

http://www.turnto10.com/story/25412758/whale-washes-up-in-new-jersey-gets-graffiti-tag

Only in NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

http://www.turnto10.com/story/25412758/whale-washes-up-in-new-jersey-gets-graffiti-tag

Only in NJ


----------



## NJmike PE

Dick


----------



## matt267 PE

Trickle


----------



## akwooly

Head


----------



## matt267 PE

Block


----------



## matt267 PE

Conspiracy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Conspiracy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Conspiracy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Conspiracy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Conspiracy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Conspiracy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Conspiracy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Conspiracy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Conspiracy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Conspiracy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Conspiracy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Conspiracy spam


----------



## Master slacker

Shsheehehdhshwhwvevejsjddikrkrkrjjddjjrxijciffiieevveeb


----------



## Master slacker

Autocorrect that bitch


----------



## matt267 PE

Conspiracy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Conspiracy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Conspiracy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Conspiracy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Conspiracy spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Fuckindrunk


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh no, we suck again.


----------



## NJmike PE

Fuckindrunk


----------



## NJmike PE

Fuckindrunk


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh no, we suck again.


----------



## NJmike PE

Fuckindrunk


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh no, we suck again.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh no, we suck again.


----------



## frazil

Hiding from the fam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh no, we suck again.


----------



## frazil

Grandparents are in town to hang with the kids


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Hiding from the fam spam


Hahaha


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh no, we suck again.


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> Oh no, we suck again.


Oh no, why?


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh no, we suck again.


----------



## frazil

Hiding from the fam spam


----------



## frazil

Hiding from the fam spam


----------



## frazil

Hiding from the fam spam


----------



## frazil

Hiding from the fam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, we suck again.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, why?
Click to expand...

Quote from Waterboy.

It was just on tv.


----------



## frazil

Downstairs there's a political discussion and a game of monopoly going on... I'm going to hang out here


----------



## frazil

Oh no we suck again


----------



## frazil

Oh no we suck again


----------



## frazil

Oh no we suck again


----------



## frazil

Had spring vegetable tagine, crusty bread and a lot of wine for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## frazil

Hiding from the fam spam


----------



## frazil

Hiding from the fam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## frazil

How was your day Matt?


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## frazil

Hiding from the fam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## frazil

Hiding from the fam spam


----------



## frazil

Hiding from the fam spam


----------



## frazil

Hiding from the fam spam


----------



## frazil

Hiding from the fam spam


----------



## frazil

Hiding from the fam spam


----------



## frazil

Hiding from the fam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> How was your day Matt?


Not bad.

Got some yard work done. It was really nice out.

How was yours?


----------



## frazil

Hiding from the fam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> How was your day Matt?
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad.
> Got some yard work done. It was really nice out.
> 
> How was yours?
Click to expand...

Good. Got a lot of stuff done. I'm tired now


----------



## frazil

Hiding from the fam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## Master slacker

Ldeuk


----------



## frazil

Uh oh there's movement downstairs. Time to mingle


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> How was your day Matt?
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad.
> Got some yard work done. It was really nice out.
> 
> How was yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good. Got a lot of stuff done. I'm tired now
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## frazil

Ledeuk uk


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Uh oh there's movement downstairs. Time to mingle


Have fun


----------



## Master slacker

Seunk


----------



## Master slacker

Drunk


----------



## Master slacker

Yay top


----------



## Master slacker

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## NJmike PE

Fuckindrunk


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## NJmike PE

Fuckindrunk


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Fuckindrunk


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Fuckindrunk


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spammin, follow the rules


----------



## akwooly

Welcome home boys.


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## engineergurl

my husband is dealing with kitty litter


----------



## engineergurl

I love the weeks when I don't have to deal with kitty litter or poop


----------



## engineergurl

strangers waiting


----------



## engineergurl

he took the midnight train going anywhere


----------



## engineergurl

shadows searching in the night


----------



## engineergurl

it goes on and on and on


----------



## Master slacker

Inp


----------



## engineergurl

I wanna go fast


----------



## frazil

In


----------



## frazil

Where ya goin?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Sorry I can't stay tonight. Gotta find some dreams...

Night night!!


----------



## engineergurl

SLOW RIDE


----------



## engineergurl

take it easy


----------



## engineergurl

slow ride


----------



## Master slacker

Out


----------



## engineergurl

take it easy


----------



## engineergurl

slow ride


----------



## engineergurl

take it easy


----------



## engineergurl

I'm in the mood


----------



## Master slacker

TAke it sleazy


----------



## engineergurl

I actually dislike this song but my hubby requested it


----------



## engineergurl

the hybrid connects to the blue tooth speaker so I am a very happy girl


----------



## engineergurl

AWESOMSAUCE


----------



## engineergurl

stuck in the middle with you


----------



## engineergurl

Here we are now


----------



## engineergurl

entertainers


----------



## engineergurl

I opened another two liter


----------



## engineergurl

I want a Liter cola


----------



## engineergurl

Come as you are


----------



## engineergurl

David is such a sexy man


----------



## engineergurl

AS a friend


----------



## engineergurl

memory


----------



## engineergurl

hubby is requesting foo fighers


----------



## engineergurl

tempted to play some richie


----------



## engineergurl

my fav song EVER?


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mqyrt7RCgsg


----------



## engineergurl

how could you EVER argue the greatness


----------



## engineergurl

this is why JBJ made it


----------



## engineergurl

then again they were some jersey boys in the best of times


----------



## engineergurl

hair like that took hours of investment for most


----------



## engineergurl

it says a bunch of you are here but I'm the only one posting


----------



## engineergurl

everyday it seems we're wasting away


----------



## engineergurl

you drive all night to get back home


----------



## engineergurl

know what other song I LOVE the metallica sandmand song in concert in moscow


----------



## engineergurl

how awesome is THAT!?!


----------



## engineergurl

you may think i'm a redneck country hick but music is my language


----------



## engineergurl

I can actually Cannon in D from memory


----------



## engineergurl

used to make money at weddings before I got a real job on that one


----------



## engineergurl

I know what a Gstring is HA HA HA


----------



## engineergurl

but there is no way I could ever tackle either of those songs


----------



## engineergurl

the xbox controller was just removed from my hands


----------



## engineergurl

annoying cause I was having fun


----------



## engineergurl

but I did screw up


----------



## engineergurl

turned the left thumb stick and not the right thumb stick


----------



## engineergurl

did not shoot the right person


----------



## engineergurl

ended up dead


----------



## engineergurl

but you know what husbands


----------



## engineergurl

if you go the bathroom and the controller is sitting in front of your wife


----------



## engineergurl

she wants to know what the fun is about


----------



## engineergurl

kinda wish I could have played longer


----------



## engineergurl

sleep with one eye open


----------



## engineergurl

clutching my pillow tight


----------



## engineergurl

it's allright


----------



## engineergurl

untill night


----------



## engineergurl

i don't know if that is the right words, but it's whats in my head


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W7wqQwa-TU


----------



## engineergurl

Pre-stupid head Putin oh I dislike that man greatly


----------



## engineergurl

I wish that I could bring myself to actually hate man


----------



## engineergurl

cause I love the way you lie


----------



## engineergurl

just gonna stand there and watch me burn


----------



## engineergurl

that's all right because it hurts


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uelHwf8o7_U


----------



## engineergurl

see you all thought I was a stupid redneck


----------



## engineergurl

I am a very diverse person


----------



## engineergurl

I'm SUPERMAN


----------



## engineergurl

just gonna stand there and watch me burn? that's okay cause I like the way it hurts


----------



## engineergurl

Em is an awesome artist


----------



## engineergurl

H to the izzo V to the izza


----------



## engineergurl

it starts with one thing, I don't know why


----------



## engineergurl

what the hell are you waiting for?!?


----------



## engineergurl

and here we go


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK64bE2dEd0


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukick72Qafc


----------



## engineergurl

WELCOME TO MOES


----------



## engineergurl

I have the hiccups


----------



## engineergurl

bonnie and clyde


----------



## engineergurl

tonight is bottoms up


----------



## engineergurl

find a keg and fill your cup


----------



## engineergurl

HA HA HA drop the tailgate on your truck


----------



## engineergurl

`tonight is bottoms up


----------



## engineergurl

EVERYBODY FEELING ALLRIGHT


----------



## engineergurl

kick it on back


----------



## engineergurl

rock this quiet little country town


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmZ9xRO7M9M


----------



## engineergurl

cause baby you a song you make me wanna roll my windows down


----------



## engineergurl

down a back road blowing stop signs


----------



## engineergurl

and this brand new chevy with a lift kit would look a hell of a lot better with you up in it


----------



## engineergurl

so baby you a song, you make me wanna roll my windows and cruise


----------



## engineergurl

FL into GA


----------



## engineergurl

THIS is my KF song


----------



## engineergurl

however my MP and JR song is not this


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4ujS1er1r0


----------



## engineergurl

you know I like my chicken fried


----------



## engineergurl

and cold beer on a Friday night


----------



## engineergurl

a pair of jeans that fit just right


----------



## engineergurl

and the radio up


----------



## engineergurl

well I was raised underneath of a GA pine


----------



## engineergurl

skip a whole bunch of lines cause I'm not in the mood to type a song


----------



## engineergurl

it's funny how the little things in life that mean the most


----------



## engineergurl

I like to see the sunrise


----------



## engineergurl

see the love in a womans eyes


----------



## engineergurl

I thank God for my life


----------



## engineergurl

and for the stars and stripes (SCREW OZ!!!)


----------



## engineergurl

may freedom forever fly


----------



## engineergurl

let it ring


----------



## engineergurl

salute the ones who died


----------



## engineergurl

the ones who gave their lives


----------



## engineergurl

so we don't have to sacrifice


----------



## engineergurl

all the things we love


----------



## engineergurl

like our chicken fried


----------



## engineergurl

no PJ is not dead


----------



## engineergurl

he's just fat


----------



## engineergurl

If you think freedom is free...


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BylRObFjmaE


----------



## engineergurl

so Dixie packed up and said her goodbyes


----------



## engineergurl

now Dixie has her wheels pointed south


----------



## engineergurl

DUDE!!!


----------



## engineergurl

ain't nothing stronger than the heart of dixie


----------



## engineergurl

Dixie woke up to the truth one day


----------



## engineergurl

next song?


----------



## engineergurl

this thread sucks now


----------



## engineergurl

no one answers


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BylRObFjmaE


----------



## engineergurl

no that wasn't right


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ8xqyoZXCc


----------



## engineergurl

you are a horrible person


----------



## engineergurl

i'm not fat, nor am I on crack


----------



## engineergurl

make lots of noise


----------



## engineergurl

and kiss lots of boys


----------



## engineergurl

or kiss lots of girls if that's what your into


----------



## engineergurl

just cause you can't beat them doesn't mean you should meet them


----------



## engineergurl

roll up a joint or not


----------



## engineergurl

just follow your arrow wherever it points


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZfj2Ir3GgQ


----------



## engineergurl

same checks your always cashing


----------



## engineergurl

mama's hooked on mary kay


----------



## engineergurl

brothers hooked on mary jane


----------



## engineergurl

daddy's hooked on mary two doors down


----------



## engineergurl

round and round and round we go


----------



## engineergurl

jack and jill went up the hill


----------



## engineergurl

jack burned out on booze and pills


----------



## engineergurl

and mary don't give a daum no more


----------



## engineergurl

oh snap it's Miranda Lambert!!!


----------



## engineergurl

I cut my bangs with some rusty kitchen sicissors


----------



## engineergurl

I screamed his name till the negibors called the cops


----------



## engineergurl

blah blah blah


----------



## engineergurl

don't know what I did next, all I know I couldn't stop


----------



## engineergurl

don't matter how you feel only matters how you look


----------



## engineergurl

speakers are awesome


----------



## engineergurl

Wish I could be just a little less dramatic


----------



## engineergurl

my momma came from a softer generation


----------



## engineergurl

powder you nose, paint your toes, line your lips and keep them closed


----------



## engineergurl

okay lets talk guns


----------



## engineergurl

cause guess what


----------



## engineergurl

before anything else


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyGAvulgWmw


----------



## engineergurl

before sweet cheeks happened


----------



## engineergurl

he an't seen me crazy yet


----------



## engineergurl

he don't know what's waiting here this time


----------



## engineergurl

don't that sound like a real man


----------



## engineergurl

his fist is big but my guns bigger


----------



## engineergurl

he slapped my face and he shook me like a rag doll


----------



## engineergurl

he aint seen me crazy yet


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph7oZnBH05s


----------



## engineergurl

you can get so much from the good things


----------



## engineergurl

say goodbye to the oldies but the goodies


----------



## engineergurl

heard about sex but not enough


----------



## engineergurl

ate an awful lot of driving food


----------



## engineergurl

omg I should so do the we didn't start the fire songq


----------



## engineergurl

he's gonnA LISTen to his 45's


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFTLKWw542g


----------



## engineergurl

harry truman doris day red china jonny ray north pacific south pacific joe dimaggio


----------



## engineergurl

i know i screwed that up but i bet I could do these lyrics better if I was sober and better than you all


----------



## engineergurl

this song came out when I was in about 5th grade and I have had a long time to learn it


----------



## engineergurl

good song though


----------



## engineergurl

by the way Mickey Mantle is one of my heros...


----------



## engineergurl

I actually have a baseball signed by him


----------



## engineergurl

only thing nixon did wrong was get caught


----------



## engineergurl

ROCK AND ROLLA COLA WARS I CAN:T TAKE IT ANYMORE


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjzjhl-QztE


----------



## engineergurl

we met as soul mates on pairs island


----------



## engineergurl

we left as inmates from an asylum


----------



## engineergurl

and we were sharp


----------



## engineergurl

as sharp as knives


----------



## engineergurl

and we were so gungho to lay down our lives


----------



## engineergurl

we came in spastic like tameless horses


----------



## engineergurl

we left in plastic as numbered corpses


----------



## engineergurl

and we learned fast to travel light


----------



## engineergurl

our arms were heavy but our bellies were teight


----------



## engineergurl

we had no home front


----------



## engineergurl

we had soft soap


----------



## engineergurl

they sent us playboy


----------



## engineergurl

and gave us bob hope


----------



## engineergurl

we dug in deep


----------



## engineergurl

and shot on sight


----------



## engineergurl

and prayed to Jesus Christ with all or our might


----------



## engineergurl

we had no cameras to shoot the landscape


----------



## engineergurl

we passed the hash pipe


----------



## engineergurl

and played our doors tapes


----------



## engineergurl

and it was dark


----------



## engineergurl

as dark as night


----------



## engineergurl

and we held on to each other


----------



## engineergurl

like brother to brother


----------



## engineergurl

and promised our mothers we'ed write


----------



## engineergurl

And we would all go down together


----------



## engineergurl

remember charlie, remember backer


----------



## engineergurl

we held the day


----------



## engineergurl

in the palm of our hands


----------



## engineergurl

we held the coast line, they held the high lands


----------



## engineergurl

we will all go down together


----------



## engineergurl

yes, we will


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJBoHa3GArA


----------



## engineergurl

we ain't too pretty we ain't too proud


----------



## engineergurl

lol, only good die young, I had a nice white dress and a party on my confirmation


----------



## engineergurl

I would rather laugh with the sinners than cry with the saints


----------



## engineergurl

yup, he gave me a reputation


----------



## engineergurl

This Catholic girl waitied


----------



## engineergurl

yeah next song


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_XgQhMPeEQ


----------



## engineergurl

for the longest time


----------



## engineergurl

oooooooo


----------



## engineergurl

if you said good bye to me tonight


----------



## engineergurl

i haven't been there for the longest time


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdQY7BusJNU


----------



## engineergurl

time after time


----------



## akwooly

80 style


----------



## engineergurl

don't cry for me Argentina


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Spy3Nd2D6w


----------



## engineergurl

all thru my wild days, my mad existance


----------



## engineergurl

and as for fourtune and as for fame, I never invited them in


----------



## engineergurl

I love you and hope you love me


----------



## akwooly

PUSA!


----------



## akwooly

Little dune buggy


----------



## akwooly

Peaches


----------



## akwooly

Video killed the radio star.


----------



## akwooly

Lump


----------



## akwooly

Kitty


----------



## akwooly

Wow thy put on a good show.


----------



## akwooly

PUSA


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter has discovered Minecraft.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter has discovered Minecraft.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter has discovered Minecraft.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter has discovered Minecraft.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter has discovered Minecraft.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter has discovered Minecraft.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sunday morning coffee and spam


----------



## engineergurl

Rise and shine and give God your glory, glory


----------



## engineergurl

Gonna wash the cars today


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Another day of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## frazil

Ow my head


----------



## frazil

Need to make cupcakes


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more venom from the snake that bit me last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to the circus today


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to the circus today


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to the circus today


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to the circus today


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to the circus today


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to the circus today


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to the circus today


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to the circus today


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to the circus today


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to the circus today


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to the circus today


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to the circus today


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to the circus today


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to the circus today


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to the circus today


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to the circus today


----------



## NJmike PE

Food shopping after church


----------



## akwooly

Hangover


----------



## akwooly

Plus I'm sore from running that stupid 5k


----------



## akwooly

Running over a mike is stupid and has no purpose.


----------



## akwooly

I need to food shop.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> Running over a mike is stupid and has no purpose.


What did Mikey do to you??


----------



## engineergurl

Spent $330 at Walmart yesterday but I still have to go shopping today


----------



## engineergurl

Ham and asparagus


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Walmart sucks...I try not to shop there.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Walmart sucks!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Walmart sucks!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam taco.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam burrito.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam tamale.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hungry for tex-mex!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lunch is served, today's special...spam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lunch is served, today's special...spam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lunch is served, today's special...spam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lunch is served, today's special...spam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lunch is served, today's special...spam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lunch is served, today's special...spam.


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Running over a mike is stupid and has no purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> What did Mikey do to you??
Click to expand...

Haha, nothing. Just have a thing against New Jersey.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lunch is served, today's special...spam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lunch is served, today's special...spam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lunch is served, today's special...spam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lunch is served, today's special...spam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammin and jammin.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammin and jammin.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammin and jammin.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammin and jammin.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammin and jammin.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammin and jammin.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammin and jammin.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammin and jammin.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammin and jammin.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammin and jammin.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammin and jammin.


----------



## akwooly

Diced fried spam sounds wonderful. Right now


----------



## akwooly

With rice


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammin and jammin.


----------



## akwooly

And egg


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Make mine with an egg, sunny side up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Now I want breakfast...and it's lunch time, almost.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammin and jammin.


----------



## akwooly

Breakfast anytime!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la, spam spam spam spam spam...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la, spam spam spam spam spam...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la, spam spam spam spam spam...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la, spam spam spam spam spam...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la, spam spam spam spam spam...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la, spam spam spam spam spam...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la, spam spam spam spam spam...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la, spam spam spam spam spam...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la, spam spam spam spam spam...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Replying to The VTEnviro Memorial 1E6 or beyond spam fest


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Replying to The VTEnviro Memorial 1E6 or beyond spam fest


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Replying to The VTEnviro Memorial 1E6 or beyond spam fest


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Replying to The VTEnviro Memorial 1E6 or beyond spam fest


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Replying to The VTEnviro Memorial 1E6 or beyond spam fest


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Replying to The VTEnviro Memorial 1E6 or beyond spam fest


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Replying to The VTEnviro Memorial 1E6 or beyond spam fest


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Replying to The VTEnviro Memorial 1E6 or beyond spam fest


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Replying to The VTEnviro Memorial 1E6 or beyond spam fest...

"SPAM"


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Replying to The VTEnviro Memorial 1E6 or beyond spam fest...

"SPAM"


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Replying to The VTEnviro Memorial 1E6 or beyond spam fest...

"SPAM"


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Replying to The VTEnviro Memorial 1E6 or beyond spam fest...

"SPAM"


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Replying to The VTEnviro Memorial 1E6 or beyond spam fest...

"SPAM"


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Replying to The VTEnviro Memorial 1E6 or beyond spam fest...

"SPAM"


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Replying to The VTEnviro Memorial 1E6 or beyond spam fest...

"SPAM"


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Replying to The VTEnviro Memorial 1E6 or beyond spam fest...

"SPAM"


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Replying to The VTEnviro Memorial 1E6 or beyond spam fest...

"SPAM"


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam! Spam! Did someone say spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam! Spam! Did someone say spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam! Spam! Did someone say spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam! Spam! Did someone say spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam! Spam! Did someone say spam!


----------



## akwooly

Nice spamming


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam! Spam! Did someone say spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam! Spam! Did someone say spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam! Spam! Did someone say spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam! Spam! Did someone say spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome meals


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome meals


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome meals


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome meals


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome meetings


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome meetings


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome meetings


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome meetings


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome messages


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome messages


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome messages


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome messages


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome messages


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome messages


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome messages


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome messages


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome messages


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome messages


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome messages


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome messages


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome messages


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome messages


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome messages


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome messages


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome messages


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam=some pretty awesome messages


----------



## akwooly

Too much to do


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Would rather spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yeah I'm about to be off too


----------



## akwooly

Headache is killing me


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Life....gets in the way


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Of spamming


----------



## akwooly

Kiddos are demanding breakfast


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for lunch...gotta cook some spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam sammich!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ha! Lunchtime here...my kids are ready to eat and go outside to play


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Maybe L8er peeps


----------



## akwooly

Sunday bacon day


----------



## akwooly

Later tater. Wooly out too


----------



## matt267 PE

More please


----------



## matt267 PE

More please


----------



## matt267 PE

More please


----------



## matt267 PE

More please


----------



## matt267 PE

More please


----------



## matt267 PE

More please


----------



## matt267 PE

More please


----------



## matt267 PE

More please


----------



## matt267 PE

More please


----------



## matt267 PE

More please


----------



## matt267 PE

More please


----------



## matt267 PE

More please


----------



## matt267 PE

More please


----------



## matt267 PE

More please


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday afternoon spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday spam


----------



## engineergurl

I would drink less of I got hangovers more frequently


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sunday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch?


----------



## matt267 PE

Went to the circus today. It didn't go as planned. http://www.turnto10.com/story/25424078/circus-performers-injured-during-show

I hope everyone is ok.


----------



## engineergurl

Nachos


----------



## engineergurl

Nascar


----------



## engineergurl

Booze


----------



## engineergurl

Ham in the oven


----------



## engineergurl

10 pound ham


----------



## engineergurl

Gonna be a lot of ham sandwiches this week


----------



## akwooly

Dats a lotta ham


----------



## akwooly

Dats a lotta ham for two


----------



## akwooly

Dats a lotta ham for two


----------



## akwooly

Dats a lotta ham for two


----------



## akwooly

Dats a lotta ham for two


----------



## akwooly

Dats a lotta ham for two


----------



## akwooly

Dead battery in mower


----------



## akwooly

Flat tire


----------



## akwooly

Need gas


----------



## akwooly

Blades dull


----------



## akwooly

Install dethatching blades


----------



## akwooly

Should hire the neighbor kids to do my lawn work


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Running over a mike is stupid and has no purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> What did Mikey do to you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, nothing. Just have a thing against New Jersey.
Click to expand...

+1. I hate NJ too


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## frazil

Spent the day fixing the dishwasher with my father in law.


----------



## frazil

Thought it was just gunked up at first


----------



## frazil

So we cleaned out the filter and intake.


----------



## frazil

But that didn't fix it


----------



## frazil

Said there was a drain error so we thought the outlet hose might be clogged


----------



## frazil

We had to pull the dishwasher out, tip it over, take the underneath all apart.


----------



## frazil

And in the pump we found a piece of glass had gotten lodged in the pump blade so it couldn't spin


----------



## frazil

Put it all back together, and now it works.


----------



## frazil

Feels good to have fixed without having to pay someone to come, but we spent almost the entire day on it.


----------



## frazil

Now I'm ready for bed


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dishwashers are a bitch.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I had to put a new one in last Sunday.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It took 3 hours and a trip to hardware store


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The 3 year old dishwasher was white.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wife wanted stainless.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We now have stainless


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did mike fix roof


----------



## frazil

I think he's still out there fixing it


----------



## frazil

How was the boating?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The boating was good and windy. Had to launch 23' with wife. Need I say more?? Did not get to fish. We went out in the gulf to dog island and met up with several friends and ate lunch on the beach under an umbrella.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I went shell hunting with the ladies and found a new stretch 25 lure. They cost $35 new.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## frazil

Happy cinqo de mayo


----------



## NJmike PE

On that note, I need a cervesa


----------



## frazil

Margarita


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice job of the dishwasher fix fraz


----------



## engineergurl

Rough morning after tossing and turning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Cervesa


----------



## NJmike PE

Cervesa


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No spam today??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No spam today??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No spam today??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No spam today??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No spam today??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No spam today??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No spam today??


----------



## matt267 PE

some spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

some spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

some spam.


----------



## engineergurl

wow, we all must be having really busy Mondays


----------



## engineergurl

not much time to spam I guess


----------



## engineergurl

matt267

13169

NJmike PE

7980

Lumber Jim

3138

engineergurl

3041

frazil

2305

Ship Wreck PE

2192

Golden Eagle

2128

akwooly

1866

Master slacker

1322

ramnares

1272

knight1fox3

952

Sapper

696

SMott

563

Weavs33

379

Ble_PE

316

blybrook PE

274

envirotex

244

maryannette

238

MetsFan

227

csb

205

Dexman PE

201

FLBuff PE

149

Flyer_PE

79

FROZEN CHOSEN

53

Dark Knight

50

bosco115

29

Road Guy

28

Supe

15

TehMightyEngineer

15

Krakosky

13

civengPE

8

YMZ PE

7

PE2B

5

BosStr27

2

roadwreck

2

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

ATL Derek

1

Dleg

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

testee

1


----------



## engineergurl

Fraz passed a few people over the weekend it looks like


----------



## engineergurl

okay I have 4 min or so


----------



## matt267 PE

It may have lost it's appeal...


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## engineergurl

I was just really busy last week


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## frazil

Alright 5th place!


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## frazil

I need more coffee


----------



## engineergurl

well that was an awful fast 4 min


----------



## engineergurl

diet dr pepper


----------



## frazil

Today is my daughters birthday!


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

happy birthday mini fraz


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## frazil

It's amazing how time flies when you're spamming


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

I decided to give myself 5 more minutes


----------



## engineergurl

this is actually the first break I have taken today


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## frazil

Good idea


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## frazil

Another crappy day out


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

cloudy here but warm


----------



## engineergurl

supposed to rain today though


----------



## frazil

Cold and gray


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## frazil

But we're having chocolate cake tonight!!


----------



## engineergurl

I don't mind rain, but I'm sick of the tunderstorms and wind so bad that my commute takes twice as long because everyone is going 40 on the interstate rather than 80


----------



## frazil

Cake &gt; pie


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

I think that pie may be healthier than cake


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Today is my daughters birthday!


happy birthday minifraz!!


----------



## engineergurl

probably why everyone likes cake better


----------



## frazil

Yeah bad weather on a commute sucks


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Cake &gt; pie


boooo


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> Yeah bad weather on a commute sucks




don't remember which day but it was really bad so I took 301 instead of the interstate, we were all in the middle lane since the other two were flooded and going about 25 mph for a very long time


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## frazil

Every year mini fraz gets a special dress on her birthday. Today she was up early and ready to get fancied up!


----------



## engineergurl

dang it the extra 5 min is up


----------



## engineergurl

I wanted to get like 30 more posts


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

we are supposed to get 15 min breaks right?


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## frazil

She looks forward to her special dress.


----------



## engineergurl

actually come to think of it I am supposed to get a lunch


----------



## frazil

20?


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> She looks forward to her special dress.




so instead of a birthday suit, it's a birthday dress


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## frazil

Lunch... I'm hungry


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

I just had some cucumbers with dip


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

got a ham sandwich, a tangerine and some baby carrots with dip for lunch today


----------



## frazil

I think it's real te


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## frazil

Uh I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## frazil

Break time


----------



## engineergurl

te?


----------



## engineergurl

lol


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## frazil

Go speedracer!


----------



## engineergurl

136


----------



## engineergurl

137


----------



## frazil

Go speedracer!


----------



## engineergurl

138


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## frazil

Go speedracer!


----------



## engineergurl

I think I was sneaky sneaky enough


----------



## engineergurl

passing on the left right now


----------



## frazil

Go speedracer!


----------



## engineergurl

and now it's just a matter of staying ahead


----------



## frazil

Go speedracer!


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## frazil

Go speedracer!


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## frazil

Go speedracer!


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## engineergurl

not going to brag


----------



## engineergurl

it will get buried and maybe no one will notice


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## frazil

What will get buried?


----------



## frazil

Waiting for the printer spam


----------



## frazil

And it's done


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Every year mini fraz gets a special dress on her birthday. Today she was up early and ready to get fancied up!


happy birthday to mini fraz


----------



## frazil

Spam


----------



## frazil

Eating lunch post


----------



## frazil

Computer restart spam


----------



## frazil

Computer restart spam


----------



## frazil

Computer restart spam


----------



## frazil

Computer restart spam


----------



## frazil

Computer restart spam


----------



## frazil

Computer restart spam


----------



## frazil

Computer restart spam


----------



## frazil

Computer restart spam


----------



## frazil

Computer restart spam


----------



## frazil

Computer restart spam


----------



## frazil

That was a lot of veggies for lunch... Feeling a little queezy


----------



## frazil

Queasy


----------



## frazil

Kweezee


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## frazil

Cahwheezy


----------



## engineergurl

ham spammich for lunch


----------



## engineergurl

i don't think i can catch NJ


----------



## engineergurl

bot with out some serious serious spamming


----------



## engineergurl

trying to find a painter


----------



## engineergurl

I remember that there used to not be an error if you tried to add a post fast


----------



## engineergurl

when did that start?


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## frazil

You're a spam bot


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## frazil

I think you can catch nj. He's slacking


----------



## engineergurl

a spam bot doesn't eat a ham sammich


----------



## frazil

Still need coffee


----------



## engineergurl

I think I am like 3000 posts behind him


----------



## engineergurl

made some progress drunk spamming over the weekend


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## frazil

engineergurl said:


> ham spammich for lunch


I rest my case


----------



## engineergurl

left hand only spam


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## engineergurl

I am not a spam bot, I am a real person


----------



## engineergurl

matt267

13172

NJmike PE

7981

engineergurl

3184

Lumber Jim

3138

frazil

2352

Ship Wreck PE

2192

Golden Eagle

2128

akwooly

1866

Master slacker

1323

ramnares

1272

knight1fox3

952

Sapper

696

SMott

563

Weavs33

379

Ble_PE

316

blybrook PE

274

envirotex

244

maryannette

238

MetsFan

227

csb

205

Dexman PE

201

FLBuff PE

149

Flyer_PE

79

FROZEN CHOSEN

53

Dark Knight

50

bosco115

29

Road Guy

28

Supe

15

TehMightyEngineer

15

Krakosky

13

civengPE

8

YMZ PE

7

PE2B

5

roadwreck

2

BosStr27

2

Dleg

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

PeeWee

1

testee

1

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

ATL Derek

1


----------



## akwooly

finding some motivation on this monday


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## akwooly

finding some motivation on this monday


----------



## akwooly

finding some motivation on this monday


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## akwooly

finding some motivation on this monday


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## akwooly

finding some motivation on this monday


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## akwooly

finding some motivation on this monday


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## frazil

Maybe I can catch lumber Jim. He sneaky spams.


----------



## akwooly

finding some motivation on this monday


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## akwooly

finding some motivation on this monday


----------



## akwooly

finding some motivation on this monday


----------



## engineergurl

yeah i just passed him but need to put a buffer in


----------



## akwooly

finding some motivation on this monday


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## akwooly

finding some motivation on this monday


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## akwooly

finding some motivation on this monday


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## akwooly

finding some motivation on this monday


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## akwooly

finding some motivation on this monday


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## frazil

Trying to decipher work I did 4 years ago.


----------



## akwooly

finding some motivation on this monday


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## akwooly

finding some motivation on this monday


----------



## akwooly

finding some motivation on this monday


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## frazil

Easily distracted


----------



## akwooly

finding some motivation on this monday


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## akwooly

finding some motivation on this monday


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## frazil

It's a mess


----------



## akwooly

coffee


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## akwooly

staff meeting


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

last week of the semester


----------



## engineergurl

trying to find out if salvation army or good will or the va will pick up donations if we collect them


----------



## engineergurl

sudents moving out have a lot of junk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Having lunch at Mexican restaurant and it is really crowded.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Having lunch at Mexican restaurant and it is really crowded.


----------



## engineergurl

salvation army won't come pick it up in our zip code?!?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free drinks today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Having lunch at Mexican restaurant and it is really crowded.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Having lunch at Mexican restaurant and it is really crowded.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Having lunch at Mexican restaurant and it is really crowded.


----------



## matt267 PE

saying stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

saying stuff


----------



## engineergurl

wow


----------



## frazil

Just wow


----------



## frazil

So spam


----------



## engineergurl

like seriously?


----------



## frazil

That's a bitter pill to swallow


----------



## frazil

Got my coffee


----------



## frazil

Motivation kicking in in 3, 2...


----------



## frazil

Motivation kicking in in 3, 2...


----------



## frazil

Motivation kicking in in 3, 2...


----------



## kevo_55

+1

First and only time posting in here.

You seen it here first!


----------



## frazil

Motivation kicking in in 3, 2...


----------



## frazil

Kevo!


----------



## frazil

Motivation kicking in in 3, 2...


----------



## engineergurl

one would think that someone would be willing to come here and pick up donations when I say that we have 6 dorms of students moving out


----------



## frazil

when I was on campus last year they had a big sale each fall of all the stuff students left in the spring. All the proceeds went to some college fund, and you could get some decent stuff cheap. But the couches were the most disgusting things I've ever seen. I'd be afraid of catching a disease from some of them.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

back from lunch post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

been a while...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Better late than never


----------



## matt267 PE

more stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

felt good getting out the office and walking around


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

then again I hate battling tourists on the sidewalk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon workday be over with already


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

2 hours to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

too nice outside to be stuck in this cubicle


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

should have walked around more...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh well there's always tomorrow


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump bump bump bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

ok back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

(Hoh! Ah!) I hear something saying (Hoh! Ah!)


----------



## NJmike PE

(Hoh! Ah!)(Well don't you know)
That's the sound of the men,
Working on the chain, ga-ang
That's the sound of the men,
Working on the chain, gang


----------



## NJmike PE

All day long they're singing (Hoh! Ah!)


----------



## NJmike PE

(Well don't you know)
That's the sound of the men,
Working on the chain, ga-ang
That's the sound of the men,
Working on the chain, gang


----------



## NJmike PE

All day long they work so hard till the sun is going down
Working on the highways and byways and wearing, wearing a frown
You hear they moaning their lives away
Then you hear somebody say


----------



## NJmike PE

That's the sound of the men,
Working on the chain, ga-ang
That's the sound of the men,
Working on the chain, gang


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't you hear them singing, mmm (Hoh! Ah!)
I'm going home one of these days
I'm going home, see my woman
Whom I love so dear
But meanwhile I gotta work right here


----------



## NJmike PE

(Well don't you know)
That's the sound of the men,
Working on the chain, ga-ang
That's the sound of the men,
Working on the chain, gang


----------



## NJmike PE

All day long they're singing, mmm (Hoh! Ah!)
My work is so hard
Give me water
I'm thirsty, my work is so hard
Woah ooo
My work is so hard


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whUt-Oj-_wA


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I want pie


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> when I was on campus last year they had a big sale each fall of all the stuff students left in the spring. All the proceeds went to some college fund, and you could get some decent stuff cheap. But the couches were the most disgusting things I've ever seen. I'd be afraid of catching a disease from some of them.




makes sense to me, except it probably should have been organized prior to finals week here...


----------



## frazil

spam


----------



## frazil

spam


----------



## frazil

spam


----------



## frazil

spam


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> I want pie


by "pie" you mean "cake"?


----------



## frazil

spam


----------



## frazil

spam


----------



## akwooly

multi cuppa coffee day


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want pie
> 
> 
> 
> by "pie" you mean "cake"?
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong, I like cake too. But I have never eaten a whole cake for breakfast, or any meal for that matter.


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## frazil

I like pie too, and actually cake using makes me feel sick because they have too much sugar. I'm just giving you a hard time.


----------



## frazil

think we'll hit 45K today?


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> think we'll hit 45K today?


we are well behind to hit the 100k mark.

I've slowed my spamming down a bit as to not pad my post count too much more.


----------



## engineergurl

Osha training can be so depressing


----------



## engineergurl

in the case studies, everybody dies


----------



## engineergurl

most depressing


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want pie
> 
> 
> 
> by "pie" you mean "cake"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like cack too. But I have never eaten a whole cack for breakfast, or any meal for that matter.
Click to expand...

fixt


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> think we'll hit 45K today?
> 
> 
> 
> we are well behind to hit the 100k mark.
> I've slowed my spamming down a bit as to not pad my post count too much more.
Click to expand...

We'll finish when we finish. We're right on track. Post count pad away!!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want pie
> 
> 
> 
> by "pie" you mean "cake"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like cack too. But I have never eaten a whole cack for breakfast, or any meal for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fixt
Click to expand...

you spelled cock wrong.

Wait, never mind.


----------



## NJmike PE

one more as I pretend to work


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want pie
> 
> 
> 
> by "pie" you mean "cake"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like cack too. But I have never eaten a whole cack for breakfast, or any meal for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fixt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you spelled cock wrong.
> 
> Wait, never mind.
Click to expand...

:17: :ghey:


----------



## NJmike PE

one more as I pretend to work


----------



## akwooly

chicken pot pie


----------



## akwooly

workin


----------



## akwooly

monday funday


----------



## akwooly

monday funday


----------



## akwooly

monday funday


----------



## akwooly

monday funday


----------



## akwooly

monday funday


----------



## akwooly

monday funday


----------



## akwooly

monday funday


----------



## akwooly

monday funday


----------



## akwooly

monday funday


----------



## akwooly

sir topham


----------



## akwooly

sir topham


----------



## akwooly

ugh need to go to dmv


----------



## NJmike PE

one more as I pretend to work


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> chicken pot pie


That qualifies as pie.


----------



## NJmike PE

one more as I pretend to work


----------



## NJmike PE

you like pie matt?


----------



## NJmike PE

one more as I pretend to work


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> you like pie matt?


Not the type you're offering.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> ugh need to go to dmv


I know this sounds crazy, but I went to DMV a couple of months before October 2013 exam because my picture did not look like me and they did not charge me for a new license and it only took about 15 miniutes.


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ugh need to go to dmv
> 
> 
> 
> I know this sounds crazy, but I went to DMV a couple of months before October 2013 exam because my picture did not look like me and they did not charge me for a new license and it only took about 15 miniutes.
Click to expand...

just checked the dmv webcam, and the approx wait time. 47 mins!!!. the waiting area looks packed. a few months ago I needed to do some title and registration stuff for trailer and snogo, was in and out less than 10 mins. the wait time listed then was 7 mins. and like two people waiting.


----------



## blybrook PE

^The DMV in Fairbanks is usually packed at the start of the month. I try to go mid month if I need to get in there. And never go around lunch time!


----------



## engineergurl

I just fill out a form and mail it in with supporting paperwork and they tell me, okay when you come back you need a new photo taken


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## blybrook PE

Is it Friday YET???


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## akwooly

yeah, i waited too long had the chance last week to go should have went. now my driver lic is almost expired and i have training this week


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

alaska trip got cancelled


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

am I the only one who thinks it horrible


----------



## engineergurl

that on the weather channels web page


----------



## engineergurl

underneath the video of the wild fires in Ok


----------



## engineergurl

it says "Finally, warm weather headed to midwest."


----------



## engineergurl

I realize that it's the headline for the story below it


----------



## engineergurl

but I would say that was poor planning on the page designers part


----------



## blybrook PE

Wooly, atleast the DOT office is just a block or so away from the DMV, you can get over there quickly enough!


----------



## blybrook PE

And sorry to see yer trip got cancelled EG, great weather up here right now


----------



## blybrook PE

Not wanting to be in the office at ALL!


----------



## engineergurl

I hope the rain is moving north west


----------



## blybrook PE

rather be out finishing getting the yard work done


----------



## blybrook PE

rain is needed to curb the wildfire danger though, too dry


----------



## engineergurl

or north east


----------



## frazil

I just put down grass seed, so I don't mind the rain


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## frazil

means I don't have to water


----------



## blybrook PE

Rain has it's uses, would like to get the soil outta the trailer first though


----------



## blybrook PE

don't want to be shoveling mud


----------



## blybrook PE

have a yard of material to move before midnight


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna be SORE tomorrow


----------



## blybrook PE

oh well, such is the life

EDIT - 15k posts

:mf_bounce8: :mf_bounce8: :w00t: :bananapowerslide: :bananadoggywow: :Banane35: :Banane20:


----------



## engineergurl

blybrook PE said:


> rain is needed to curb the wildfire danger though, too dry




not if it brings the lightning that can start a wild fire, and if it is like what we have been having, it doesn't do any good, too much too fast and it all goes away before it soaks in


----------



## NJmike PE

blybrook PE said:


> oh well, such is the life
> 
> EDIT - 15k posts
> 
> :mf_bounce8: :mf_bounce8: :w00t: :bananapowerslide: :bananadoggywow: :Banane35: :Banane20:


nice job bly


----------



## NJmike PE

one more as I pretend to work


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> rain is needed to curb the wildfire danger though, too dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not if it brings the lightning that can start a wild fire, and if it is like what we have been having, it doesn't do any good, too much too fast and it all goes away before it soaks in
Click to expand...

Tis true

No lightning storms in these parts for a while thankfully. Just earthquakes


----------



## blybrook PE

Thanks NJ. Eventually I'll have time to really spam my way to a higher count, take it one post at a time right now though


----------



## engineergurl

it rained 4 days last week, is supposed to rain 3 days this week


----------



## blybrook PE

matt267

13181

NJmike PE

8001

engineergurl

3249

Lumber Jim

3138

frazil

2379

Ship Wreck PE

2199

Golden Eagle

2129

akwooly

1904

Master slacker

1324

ramnares

1284

knight1fox3

952

Sapper

696

SMott

563

Weavs33

379

Ble_PE

316

blybrook PE

290

envirotex

244

maryannette

238

MetsFan

227

csb

205

Dexman PE

201

FLBuff PE

149

Flyer_PE

79

FROZEN CHOSEN

53

Dark Knight

50

bosco115

29

Road Guy

28

Supe

15

TehMightyEngineer

15

Krakosky

13

civengPE

8

YMZ PE

7

PE2B

5

roadwreck

2

BosStr27

2

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

kevo_55

1

PeeWee

1

testee

1

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

ATL Derek

1

Dleg

1


----------



## NJmike PE

one more as I pretend to work


----------



## engineergurl

I would just like more than a day or two of sunshine in a row... the pool is disgusting


----------



## engineergurl

Out of the 20 things on the list to do today I got 16 1/2 done, and three things not on the list


----------



## engineergurl

1/2 because I had wanted to get 60 min of training in, but only got 30 min done before I got interrupted. I supposed I can go back and work on that now


----------



## engineergurl

but I kinda feel accomplished and I always purposely plan Monday as the busiest day because I have the rest of the week to roll things over to (knowing full well I over planned Monday)


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> Out of the 20 things on the list to do today I got 16 1/2 done, and three things not on the list


That's not a bad day at all.


----------



## engineergurl

Hey- KF, I just ate a Jolly Rancher Chews


----------



## matt267 PE

I have more stuff to do then I have time and motivation


----------



## matt267 PE

At least when I was studying for the eit, I felt like I was accomplishing something.


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the 20 things on the list to do today I got 16 1/2 done, and three things not on the list
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a bad day at all.
Click to expand...

I agree, going over it, I could have finished it if I had busted my butt a little more


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not even motivated to get my volunteer work done


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming, now that I can do.


----------



## matt267 PE

not a good use of my time


----------



## matt267 PE

Auto complete can be fun sometimes.


----------



## engineergurl

summer is when there is the least amount of students on campus to be impacted by all my projects so right now, I'm getting requisitions and purchase orders, reminding vendors of deadlines and planning our summer schedule for installations


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes I use the finger slide keyboard.


----------



## matt267 PE

I didn't realize you worked for a college.


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> I didn't realize you worked for a college.




yup


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

rain rain go away


----------



## engineergurl

and our fiscal year is July to June so that means all the money I want to spend isn't available


----------



## engineergurl

not until after July


----------



## engineergurl

but I need the money encumbered to get PO's cut to get on the different installers calendar


----------



## engineergurl

work day is almost over


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize you worked for a college.
> 
> 
> 
> yup
Click to expand...

Professor Bacon. I like the sounds of that.


----------



## matt267 PE

Continuing to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Continuing to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Continuing to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Continuing to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Continuing to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Continuing to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Continuing to spam


----------



## engineergurl

lol... bacon butt


----------



## matt267 PE

Continuing to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> lol...  bacon butt


Even better


----------



## engineergurl

woot, looks like the rain stopped!


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## engineergurl

but the roads are nasty wet


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

No tornados!


----------



## engineergurl

I bet you could make a pie crust from bacon, then fill it with eggs and venison and cheese and then top it off with bacon


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> No tornados!




please no, tired of tornados


----------



## matt267 PE

Scary weather sometimes


----------



## envirotex

hello spam people


----------



## matt267 PE

I also planted some grass seed this weekend so some rain would be nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hello


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## envirotex

leftover fajitas tonight for dinner, what are y'all having?


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## envirotex

bacon pie?


----------



## engineergurl

dinner tonight is burgers with avacado and bacon, asparagus and salads


----------



## engineergurl

tomorrow is chicken stir fry over a brown rice mixture


----------



## NJmike PE

one more as I pretend to work


----------



## engineergurl

wednesday is beef kabobs with roasted veggies and potatoes


----------



## engineergurl

thursday is ham and potato cheese bake


----------



## engineergurl

friday will be frozen pizza probably


----------



## engineergurl

saturday leftover day


----------



## engineergurl

sunday gets planned on saturday, so I don't know what that will be yet


----------



## engineergurl

lunches all week are ham sandwiches, veggies and dip, fruit


----------



## engineergurl

breakfasts are shakeology (thinking it's going to be a chocolate week, I had chocolate cherry this morning)


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> bacon pie?


I can dream


----------



## engineergurl

snacks are hard boiled eggs, bacon or sausage, pistachios or almonds, wholly guacamole with veggies or you get my drift


----------



## engineergurl

oh and jello


----------



## engineergurl

someone told me if I ate jello it would help with my nails


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn, EG you have the whole week planned? That's awesome and makes me very jealous.


----------



## engineergurl

I tried and it wasn't working


----------



## matt267 PE

My wife and I both hate to cook. I do the cooking though because I'm home first.


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> Damn, EG you have the whole week planned? That's awesome and makes me very jealous.




hubby beats me home most nights, I have to have it planned and outlined or nothing will get started until I get home and then we would be eating too late


----------



## engineergurl

I love to cook in my kitchen in alabama


----------



## engineergurl

not here


----------



## engineergurl

most weeks I spend a few hours sunday making up a few casseroles so he can just heat them up


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish we were that disciplined.


----------



## engineergurl

but the oven was on for hours for the ham this weekend and I didn't want to be in the kitchen any more


----------



## engineergurl

I would be a very unhealthy weight if we weren't...


----------



## engineergurl

the hubby could gain too much, and have to do remedial pt or worse


----------



## engineergurl

plus I like predictability


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> plus I like predictability


That's the engineer in you.


----------



## engineergurl

somebody already said this, but I do think this is the talking to yourself room


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> plus I like predictability
> 
> 
> 
> That's the engineer in you.
Click to expand...

lol...


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter is a very picky eater. Cooking is not easy.


----------



## engineergurl

I also have to plan the meals around the best deals at the grocery store


----------



## engineergurl

are you a parent that tells her every thing is chicken


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> somebody already said this, but I do think this is the talking to yourself room


You don't like talking with me?


----------



## engineergurl

15 min left!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> somebody already said this, but I do think this is the talking to yourself room
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like talking with me?
Click to expand...

you disappeared


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

14 min!


----------



## engineergurl

spam


----------



## engineergurl

my pc is so slow sometimes


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> are you a parent that tells her every thing is chicken


Hahaha. No, she'll eat pork/ham, steak, sausage, etc. But it has to be bland and NOT spicy at all.


----------



## engineergurl

time to start packing things up!


----------



## matt267 PE

I was a picky eater too growing up.


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you a parent that tells her every thing is chicken
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha. No, she'll eat pork/ham, steak, sausage, etc. But it has to be bland and NOT spicy at all.
Click to expand...

well that's not too hard then, just wash the spices off after your done cooking for everyone... HA HA HA


----------



## engineergurl

my dad doesn't have many taste buds


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> time to start packing things up!


ok talk to you layer


----------



## engineergurl

so I grew up in a house where everything was very FLAVOR ful


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you a parent that tells her every thing is chicken
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha. No, she'll eat pork/ham, steak, sausage, etc. But it has to be bland and NOT spicy at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well that's not too hard then, just wash the spices off after your done cooking for everyone... HA HA HA
Click to expand...

I've done that.


----------



## engineergurl

I have to tone everything down when I cook, cause I tend to not realize how hot things are


----------



## matt267 PE

We eat out a lot, it keeps the peace sometimes


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I have to tone everything down when I cook, cause I tend to not realize how hot things are


Is that a southern thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Dinner is one of the few things my wife and I fight about.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon pie. Now we're talkin'


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## csb

Cheese and rice!


----------



## NJmike PE

one more before I leave


----------



## Master slacker

Getting the F outta here


----------



## frazil

Home.


----------



## frazil

Birthday girl requested chicken noodle soup, so that's for dinner


----------



## frazil

And chocolate cake


----------



## csb

cumdumpster


----------



## akwooly

afternoon


----------



## akwooly

csb said:


> cumdumpster


uh, I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate cooking


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate food


----------



## matt267 PE

I do like pie though


----------



## matt267 PE

And bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

And beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I like breakfast


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm omelets


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> cumdumpster
> 
> 
> 
> uh, what?
Click to expand...

Lot Lizard


----------



## matt267 PE

Ham, mushrooms, peppers, and onion omelet


----------



## matt267 PE

Potato, onion, and cheese omelet


----------



## matt267 PE

Anything with bacon


----------



## akwooly

i actually like to cook


----------



## matt267 PE

Pancakes


----------



## akwooly

sunday morning pancake and bacon day


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> i actually like to cook


My brother is a professional chef. He got all the cooking jeans. I despise cooking.


----------



## matt267 PE

I used work and cook at a breakfast restaurant.


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tone everything down when I cook, cause I tend to not realize how hot things are
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a southern thing?
Click to expand...

I grew up in upstate NY... so no I don't think so... maybe too many hot wings...


----------



## akwooly

I like cooking because in our house the one that cooks doesnt have to clean the dishes


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> cumdumpster
> 
> 
> 
> uh, I am a Gigantic DoucheBag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lot Lizard
Click to expand...

had to google that


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> I like cooking because in our house the one that cooks doesnt have to clean the dishes


I should make that rule.


----------



## Road Guy

That's what the yard rats are for


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> That's what the yard rats are for


Are you calling your kids yard rats?


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like cooking because in our house the one that cooks doesnt have to clean the dishes
> 
> 
> 
> I should make that rule.
Click to expand...

I cant wait until my kids are old enough to start pulling their weight around here


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be impressed when my daughter can clean the gutters


----------



## matt267 PE

Is tomorrow Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is tomorrow Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is tomorrow Friday?


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> cumdumpster


Um, who? You?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is tomorrow Friday?


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> cumdumpster
> 
> 
> 
> Um, who? You?
Click to expand...

i hope she was not talking to me


----------



## NJmike PE

Rusty trombone


----------



## Road Guy

Yes


----------



## NJmike PE

Now I'm just thoroughly confused.


----------



## Road Guy

I meant yes I call my kids yard rats I also called them maggots in public and get funny looks from people


----------



## NJmike PE

As I often do here, I simply refer to mine as 1, 2 or 3


----------



## matt267 PE

Number 1 I command you to go number 2


----------



## matt267 PE

Is tomorrow Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is tomorrow Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is tomorrow Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is tomorrow Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is tomorrow Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is tomorrow Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is tomorrow Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is tomorrow Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is tomorrow Friday?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You guys are not going to reach 100k... It is apparent that even mega spam Meisters are done with it, at least for now.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is tomorrow Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is tomorrow Friday?


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> You guys are not going to reach 100k... It is apparent that even mega spam Meisters are done with it, at least for now.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper doesn't think we can do it


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm sure anymore


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

My post count will be 30k +


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## Road Guy

Someone needs to recruit some West Coast people


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We need to get NCEES to delay results for a few more weeks. I sure they won't mind??


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We need to get NCEES to delay results for a few more weeks. I sure they won't mind??


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We need to get NCEES to delay results for a few more weeks. I sure they won't mind??


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We need to get NCEES to delay results for a few more weeks. I sure they won't mind??


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We need to get NCEES to delay results for a few more weeks. I sure they won't mind??


----------



## NJmike PE

I've tried the recruits. They just haven't responded well this time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We need to get NCEES to delay results for a few more weeks. I sure they won't mind??


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We need to get NCEES to delay results for a few more weeks. I sure they won't mind??


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## envirotex

Road Guy said:


> Someone needs to recruit some West Coast people


We already have Alaska in the house...


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it up


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi Tex


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## envirotex

only ymz from the golden state...


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## envirotex

Hello, Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm not sure that she's even stepped foot in this thread either.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I have heartburn


----------



## envirotex

Once again, it has been a long week already.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I have heartburn


----------



## NJmike PE

Time for beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I have heartburn


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## envirotex

I glad it's Cinco de Mayo. An excuse to drink a margarita.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have heartburn


----------



## envirotex

Who cares if it's a Hallmark holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have heartburn


----------



## NJmike PE

I thought cerveza and Margaritas were the state drinks.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have heartburn


----------



## envirotex

On the rocks with Topo Chico.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I have heartburn


----------



## matt267 PE

I have heartburn


----------



## matt267 PE

I have heartburn


----------



## envirotex

NJmike PE said:


> I thought cerveza and Margaritas were the state drinks.


Pretty much.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have heartburn


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

I have heartburn


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

I have heartburn


----------



## matt267 PE

I have heartburn


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

I have heartburn


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

I have heartburn


----------



## envirotex

I love my job but working is not as fun as a day off.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

I have heartburn


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## envirotex

Nice, Cinco de Mayo themed spam...enchiladas.


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> I love my job but working is not as fun as a day off.


I need a govt job so I can bet paid to do nothing

Like matt


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## envirotex

I'll be back later. I have to go shop for new appliances.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love my job but working is not as fun as a day off.
> 
> 
> 
> I need a govt job so I can bet paid to do nothing
> Like matt
Click to expand...

FU.


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> Nice, Cinco de Mayo themed spam...enchiladas.


:thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## NJmike PE

Where the frig is ship wreck


----------



## matt267 PE

And Fox?


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

Some of the elders should be in here too


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone

:bananalama:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fast and loud


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fast and loud


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fast and loud


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fast and loud


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fast and loud


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fast and loud


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fast and loud


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fast and loud


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Clam spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## NJmike PE

Clam spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## NJmike PE

Clam spam


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Clam spam


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## akwooly

dos xx


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> fish tacos


Have you googled this word??


----------



## akwooly

dos xx


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

My family forgot to buy a C


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> fish tacos
> 
> 
> 
> Have you googled this word??
Click to expand...

uh, yeah


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> fish tacos
> 
> 
> 
> Have you googled this word??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, yeah
Click to expand...

when looking for recipes


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam enchiladas


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> fish tacos
> 
> 
> 
> Have you googled this word??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, yeah
Click to expand...

Was it bad


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> fish tacos
> 
> 
> 
> Have you googled this word??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, yeah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when looking for recipes
Click to expand...

dont know where google lead you


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## akwooly

lots of wonderful pics


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> fish tacos
> 
> 
> 
> Have you googled this word??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, yeah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when looking for recipes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont know where google lead you
Click to expand...

Slang


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> lots of wonderful pics


of fish tacos!


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> fish tacos
> 
> 
> 
> Have you googled this word??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, yeah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when looking for recipes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont know where google lead you
Click to expand...

Meatspin.com


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## matt267 PE

There is enough spam for everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> fish tacos
> 
> 
> 
> Have you googled this word??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, yeah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when looking for recipes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont know where google lead you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slang
Click to expand...

dont go there


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> My family forgot to buy a C


you missed out, they were giving them away


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## akwooly

sad face, last package of halibut


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## akwooly

less than 8hundy to 45k


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The kiddies are scared to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## akwooly

fish tacos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

fire the grill


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## akwooly

fire the grill


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

fire the grill


----------



## akwooly

fire the grill


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

fire the grill


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

spam dam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos and cervezas


----------



## akwooly

spam dam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos and cervezas


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

spam dam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos and cervezas


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos and cervezas


----------



## akwooly

spam dam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos and cervezas


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

spam dam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos and cervezas


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos and cervezas


----------



## akwooly

spam dam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos and cervezas


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

spam dam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos and cervezas


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos and cervezas


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

pacifico


----------



## akwooly

pacifico


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

pacifico


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

pacifico


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

pacifico


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos and cervezas


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

pacifico


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

pacifico


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

pacifico


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> pacifico


Not bad beer. I first had it on my honeymoon in cabo


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

pacifico


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

pacifico


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## akwooly

pacifico


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos and cervezas


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## akwooly

pacifico


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos and cervezas


----------



## akwooly

pacifico


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam burritos and cervezas


----------



## akwooly

pacifico


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> pacifico
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad beer. I first had it on my honeymoon in cabo
Click to expand...

that was the first place i had pacifico too! was on a fishing charter in Cabo and we kept chasing marlin and not getting any so they just kept feeding us more beer. was soo drunk and sick. hooked a couple but my FIL was the only one to catch anything


----------



## akwooly

dammit no lime


----------



## akwooly

dammit no lime


----------



## akwooly

dammit no lime


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## akwooly

dammit no lime


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Lime shortage


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

5 4s


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## akwooly

patron


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## akwooly

patron


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## akwooly

patron


----------



## akwooly

patron


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## akwooly

patron


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## akwooly

patron


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## akwooly

patron


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## akwooly

patron


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## akwooly

patron


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## akwooly

patron


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

^Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Just us again


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am a bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Co. E of


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Come on.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's push to 45k by 9pm


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Are you a bot


No just OCD


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Are we there yet


Just 5 more mi minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is Matt studying


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is Matt studying


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is Matt studying


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is Matt studying


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is Matt studying


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is Matt studying


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is Matt studying


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is Matt studying


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is Matt studying


Not studying anything.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is Matt studying


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

I teach boating safety. But class has ended.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

And the hugging


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be studying fo PE at the end of the year


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship wreck should take your boat get safety class


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> I teach boating safety. But class has ended.


Are you a real licensed Captain


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> And the hugging


Of trees


----------



## NJmike PE

Cpt stubing


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> Ship wreck should take your boat get safety class


I might already be safe


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Not with us name


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I teach boating safety. But class has ended.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a real licensed Captain
Click to expand...

No, I teach with the Coast Guard Auxiliary.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Matt studying
> 
> 
> 
> Not studying anything.
Click to expand...

What about PE??


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Matt studying
> 
> 
> 
> Not studying anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about PE??
Click to expand...

Not yet


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## NJmike PE

OK boys. I'm out.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> Ship wreck should take your boat get safety class


You can come to fl and teach class.


----------



## NJmike PE

Finish the last 150 strong g


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Good night mike


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Peace out


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ship wreck should take your boat get safety class
> 
> 
> 
> You can come to fl and teach class.
Click to expand...

I'm sure there are classes in FL


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and tequila


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## NJmike PE

18k. OK. Now I'm out.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless stuff, no bots.


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Repetitive mindless spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:

And I'm done


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The way I see it, we are at 24 days since the test, last few seasons have seen results released around day 40, you've got 16 days to do 55k, but history tells us that we average 1875 posts per day and we need to now average 3437 per day. Yep, I'd say your done alright.

Prove me wrong, I dare ya.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we had 55 people all post a thousand times, we'd have this thing knocked out in a one day.


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## frazil

Can't we just get to 100k when we get there?


----------



## frazil

How do get more people to post?


----------



## frazil

Sometimes there's like 22 guests reading. Don't be skeered, just post


----------



## frazil

We've got to be close to 100k anyway with all the pages I just had to scroll through to get to the end


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Just talkin to myself


----------



## frazil

Watered my grass tonight


----------



## frazil

Watered my grass tonight


----------



## frazil

Watered my grass tonight


----------



## frazil

Watered my grass tonight


----------



## frazil

Watered my grass tonight


----------



## frazil

Watered my grass tonight


----------



## frazil

Watered my grass tonight


----------



## frazil

Watered my grass tonight


----------



## frazil

Watered my grass tonight


----------



## frazil

Watered my grass tonight


----------



## frazil

Watered my grass tonight


----------



## frazil

Watered my grass tonight


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Did not water the grass


----------



## frazil

T-4 days til germination


----------



## frazil

T-4 days til germination


----------



## frazil

T-4 days til germination


----------



## frazil

T-4 days til germination


----------



## frazil

T-4 days til germination


----------



## frazil

T-4 days til germination


----------



## frazil

T-4 days til germination


----------



## frazil

T-4 days til germination


----------



## frazil

T-4 days til germination


----------



## frazil

T-4 days til germination


----------



## frazil

T-4 days til germination


----------



## frazil

T-4 days til germination


----------



## frazil

T-4 days til germination


----------



## frazil

T-4 days til germination


----------



## frazil

T-4 days til germination


----------



## frazil

T-4 days til germination


----------



## frazil

T-4 days til germination


----------



## frazil

T-4 days til germination


----------



## frazil

T-4 days til germination


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## maryannette

Goodnight!


----------



## frazil

Goodnight mary


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam post


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Goodnight Johnboy


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam post


----------



## frazil

Goodnight elizabeth


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## frazil

One more post


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

NAILED IT!

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

Smooth


----------



## engineergurl

Tell the rain to stop so the internet works here and I would spam more


----------



## engineergurl

But really... night... personal goal set in my mind tomorrow... sneaky sneaky


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Feeling the weight of multiple home ownership and an overwhelming desire to shed one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Feeling the weight of multiple home ownership and an overwhelming desire to shed one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Feeling the weight of multiple home ownership and an overwhelming desire to shed one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Feeling the weight of multiple home ownership and an overwhelming desire to shed one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Feeling the weight of multiple home ownership and an overwhelming desire to shed one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Feeling the weight of multiple home ownership and an overwhelming desire to shed one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Feeling the weight of multiple home ownership and an overwhelming desire to shed one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Feeling the weight of multiple home ownership and an overwhelming desire to shed one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Feeling the weight of multiple home ownership and an overwhelming desire to shed one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Feeling the weight of multiple home ownership and an overwhelming desire to shed one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Feeling the weight of multiple home ownership and an overwhelming desire to shed one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Feeling the weight of multiple home ownership and an overwhelming desire to shed one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Feeling the weight of multiple home ownership and an overwhelming desire to shed one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Feeling the weight of multiple home ownership and an overwhelming desire to shed one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Feeling the weight of multiple home ownership and an overwhelming desire to shed one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Feeling the weight of multiple home ownership and an overwhelming desire to shed one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Feeling the weight of multiple home ownership and an overwhelming desire to shed one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Feeling the weight of multiple home ownership and an overwhelming desire to shed one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Feeling the weight of multiple home ownership and an overwhelming desire to shed one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Feeling the weight of multiple home ownership and an overwhelming desire to shed one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

'(.)(.)'

\___/

:::U::

Text dog licks the post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

'(.)(.)'

\___/

:::U::

Text dog licks the post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

'(.)(.)'

\___/

:::U::

Text dog licks the post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

'(.)(.)'

\___/

:::U::

Text dog licks the post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

'(.)(.)'

\___/

:::U::

Text dog licks the post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

'(.)(.)'

\___/

:::U::

Text dog licks the post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

'(.)(.)'

\___/

:::U::

Text dog licks your face


----------



## Sapper PE LS

'(.)(.)'

\___/

:::U::

Text dog licks your face


----------



## Sapper PE LS

'(.)(.)'

\___/

:::U::

Text dog licks your face


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## NJmike PE

Still Can't sleep post


----------



## sycamore PE

Spam fest?


----------



## sycamore PE

With no rules, cool.


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey syc. How's the baby?


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

should I register for PPI's review course?


----------



## matt267 PE

should I register for PPI's review course?


----------



## matt267 PE

should I register for PPI's review course?


----------



## matt267 PE

should I register for PPI's review course?


----------



## matt267 PE

should I register for PPI's review course?


----------



## matt267 PE

should I register for PPI's review course?


----------



## matt267 PE

should I register for PPI's review course?


----------



## matt267 PE

should I register for PPI's review course?


----------



## matt267 PE

should I register for PPI's review course?


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## frazil

I thought you already passed. Was that the eit?


----------



## matt267 PE

If I do, then I'm committing to taking the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> I thought you already passed. Was that the eit?


Yeah. That was the EIT. I"m not a real engineer yet.


----------



## sycamore PE

Early morning baby feeding spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Early morning baby feeding spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I failed the EIT my Sr. year in school. 8 years after graduating I got serious about it and passed.


----------



## sycamore PE

Early morning baby feeding spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Early morning baby feeding spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I want to take the PE in April 2014


----------



## sycamore PE

Early morning baby feeding spam


----------



## matt267 PE

The commitment to study is stressing me out though.


----------



## matt267 PE

I went all out to study for the EIT.


----------



## sycamore PE

matt267 said:


> I think I want to take the PE in April 2014


Isn't that in the past?


----------



## matt267 PE

I studied HARD, not SMART.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish.


----------



## sycamore PE

Early morning baby feeding spam


----------



## matt267 PE

sycamore PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I want to take the PE in April 2014
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that in the past?
Click to expand...

I passed the EIT Oct 2013


----------



## sycamore PE

April 2014 already happened since it's now May 2014. Unless I'm crazy.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish I took the EIT seriously my Sr. year in school


----------



## frazil

Waiting for the coffee spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Do you mean April 2015?


----------



## matt267 PE

sycamore PE said:


> April 2014 already happened since it's now May 2014. Unless I'm crazy.


hahahah

Opps. I meant April 2015


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Waiting for the coffee spam


make me some.


----------



## sycamore PE

Early morning baby feeding spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## sycamore PE

frazil said:


> Waiting for the coffee spam


I will have some when I get up too


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## frazil

sycamore PE said:


> April 2014 already happened since it's now May 2014. Unless I'm crazy.


Yesterday I wrote the date as may 2006, but I was corrected. April 2014 is definitely past.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> April 2014 already happened since it's now May 2014. Unless I'm crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I wrote the date as may 2006, but I was corrected. April 2014 is definitely past.
Click to expand...

like I said.

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## frazil

When would you take the ppi course?


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## sycamore PE

Coffee will be magically ready in the pot when I get up


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> When would you take the ppi course?




Thinking of taking the Fall 2014 PPI course for the Water Resources. THis would give me time to really study and work the material over the winter for the April 2015 test.


----------



## frazil

It's definitely a time commitment (studying), but you only want to do it once so it's best to just plan out all the study time you'll need.


----------



## sycamore PE

frazil said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> April 2014 already happened since it's now May 2014. Unless I'm crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I wrote the date as may 2006, but I was corrected. April 2014 is definitely past.
Click to expand...

I have a 2-week old so I don't find my brain very reliable right now.


----------



## frazil

sycamore PE said:


> Coffee will be magically ready in the pot when I get up


WHA?!


----------



## sycamore PE

But apparently I can remember the month and year


----------



## matt267 PE

sycamore PE said:


> Coffee will be magically ready in the pot when I get up


My Kureg turns on, but I still have to press the "brew" button.


----------



## sycamore PE

frazil said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee will be magically ready in the pot when I get up
> 
> 
> 
> WHA?!
Click to expand...

Someone preps the maker every night and sets the auto-on function


----------



## frazil

sycamore PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> April 2014 already happened since it's now May 2014. Unless I'm crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I wrote the date as may 2006, but I was corrected. April 2014 is definitely past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a 2-week old so I don't find my brain very reliable right now.
Click to expand...

Congratulations!!! Boy or girl?


----------



## sycamore PE

By "someone" I mean my husband.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> It's definitely a time commitment (studying), but you only want to do it once so it's best to just plan out all the study time you'll need.


It is.

I feel like I missed so much of my daughter growing up while I was studying for the EIT.

I was also cranky all the time.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## sycamore PE

frazil said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> April 2014 already happened since it's now May 2014. Unless I'm crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I wrote the date as may 2006, but I was corrected. April 2014 is definitely past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a 2-week old so I don't find my brain very reliable right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!!! Boy or girl?
Click to expand...

Boy. Named Isaac. Born 4/19.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## frazil

sycamore PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee will be magically ready in the pot when I get up
> 
> 
> 
> WHA?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone preps the maker every night and sets the auto-on function
Click to expand...

I've had our coffee maker for 8 years and I still haven't figured out that particular function


----------



## matt267 PE

sycamore PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> April 2014 already happened since it's now May 2014. Unless I'm crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I wrote the date as may 2006, but I was corrected. April 2014 is definitely past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a 2-week old so I don't find my brain very reliable right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!!! Boy or girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy. Named Isaac. Born 4/19.
Click to expand...

Congrats.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

sycamore PE said:


> Boy. Named Isaac. Born 4/19.




Is he your first child?


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want coffee too.


----------



## frazil

sycamore PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> April 2014 already happened since it's now May 2014. Unless I'm crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I wrote the date as may 2006, but I was corrected. April 2014 is definitely past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a 2-week old so I don't find my brain very reliable right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!!! Boy or girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy. Named Isaac. Born 4/19.
Click to expand...

 nice! Spring is a good time to have a baby.


----------



## matt267 PE

and bacon.


----------



## frazil

Coffee's done!


----------



## matt267 PE

and bacon.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Coffee's done!


pour me a cup.


----------



## matt267 PE

and bacon.


----------



## matt267 PE

and bacon.


----------



## sycamore PE

matt267 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy. Named Isaac. Born 4/19.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he your first child?
Click to expand...

No, second.
My first was 1 when I was studying for the PE, so I got to do the whole study-with-a-kid and feel like a bad parent thing. But my husband was wonderful at stepping it up while I was studying.


----------



## matt267 PE

and bacon.


----------



## matt267 PE

sycamore PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy. Named Isaac. Born 4/19.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he your first child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, second.
> My first was 1 when I was studying for the PE, so I got to do the whole study-with-a-kid and feel like a bad parent thing. But my husband was wonderful at stepping it up while I was studying.
Click to expand...

WOW.

Talk about being busy and tired.


----------



## sycamore PE

So now I have a 2.5 yr old and a newborn.


----------



## matt267 PE

Coffee and bacon.


----------



## matt267 PE

sycamore PE said:


> So now I have a 2.5 yr old and a newborn.




Nice.

That's before they really learn how to talk back.


----------



## matt267 PE

Coffee, bacon, and spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Coffee, bacon, and spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Coffee, bacon, and spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Coffee, bacon, and spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Coffee, bacon, and spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Coffee, bacon, and spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Coffee, bacon, and spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Coffee, bacon, and spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Coffee, bacon, and spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Coffee, bacon, and spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Coffee, bacon, and spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Coffee, bacon, and spam


----------



## sycamore PE

matt267 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now I have a 2.5 yr old and a newborn.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> That's before they really learn how to talk back.
Click to expand...

The 2.5 yr old says the funniest things.


----------



## matt267 PE

OK. Time to get ready for work.


----------



## matt267 PE

sycamore PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now I have a 2.5 yr old and a newborn.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> That's before they really learn how to talk back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2.5 yr old says the funniest things.
Click to expand...

I love watching young kids look at the world with innocent eyes and wounder.


----------



## matt267 PE

OK. Time to get ready for work.

Talk to you later.


----------



## matt267 PE

OK. Time to get ready for work.

Talk to you later.


----------



## matt267 PE

OK. Time to get ready for work.

Talk to you later.


----------



## matt267 PE

OK. Time to get ready for work.

Talk to you later.


----------



## sycamore PE

Today while riding his balance bike in the neighborhood: "Dominic has penis, baby Isaac has penis, daddy has penis, Mama has butt!" (I had just told him that girls and mommys don't have penises that morning when he asked me about my penis)


----------



## sycamore PE

And by today I mean yesterday.


----------



## sycamore PE

Baby's done eating. I'm going back to sleep.


----------



## sycamore PE

Guess I'm not going back to sleep yet. Baby won't sleep.


----------



## sycamore PE

Baby go to sleep spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Baby go to sleep spam.


----------



## sycamore PE

Baby go to sleep spam.


----------



## sycamore PE

Baby go to sleep spam.


----------



## sycamore PE

Baby go to sleep spam.


----------



## sycamore PE

Baby go to sleep spam.


----------



## sycamore PE

Baby go to sleep spam.


----------



## sycamore PE

Baby go to sleep spam.


----------



## sycamore PE

Baby go to sleep spam.

:bananalama:


----------



## sycamore PE

Baby go to sleep spam.


----------



## sycamore PE

Baby go to sleep spam.


----------



## sycamore PE

Baby go to sleep spam.


----------



## sycamore PE

Baby go to sleep spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

Time for coffee spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Trying to print tabs post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Trying to print tabs post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Trying to print tabs post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Trying to print tabs post


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## matt267 PE

keep the spam up


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## matt267 PE

keep the spam up


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## matt267 PE

keep the spam up


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the memo on TPS reports?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Computer just shutdown to install new updates


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Computer just shutdown to install new updates


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Computer just shutdown to install new updates


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Eight Tab mission completed. What a bitch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Eight Tab mission completed. What a bitch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Eight Tab mission completed. What a bitch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Eight Tab mission completed. What a bitch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Eight Tab mission completed. What a bitch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Eight Tab mission completed. What a bitch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Eight Tab mission completed. What a bitch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Eight Tab mission completed. What a bitch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Eight Tab mission completed. What a bitch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Eight Tab mission completed. What a bitch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need to build notebook for meeting on Thursday.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need to start on TPS reports


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need to start on TPS reports


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need to start on TPS reports


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need to start on TPS reports


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need more Input


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need more Input


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need more Input


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need more Input


----------



## NJmike PE

you have the wrong cover page.


----------



## NJmike PE

you have the wrong cover page.


----------



## NJmike PE

you have the wrong cover page.


----------



## NJmike PE

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## NJmike PE

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## NJmike PE

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## NJmike PE

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## NJmike PE

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## NJmike PE

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## matt267 PE

RG should address the "This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" problem!!


----------



## matt267 PE

RG should address the "This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" problem!!


----------



## matt267 PE

RG should address the "This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" problem!!


----------



## matt267 PE

RG should address the "This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" problem!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt, don't piss him off

:wanker:


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Tuesday


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Waiting


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need more Input


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You have scared all newbies away


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You have scared all newbies away


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You have scared all newbies away


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You have scared all newbies away


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> You have scared all newbies away


who?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yawn


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Too little sleep


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Need more coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> Too little sleep


Spam is better then coffee.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Coffeeee


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is better then coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is better then coffee.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yesterday was a great, unnecessary, reminder of why I hate group projects


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Up too late...woken too early


----------



## frazil

fridge died


----------



## frazil

fridge died


----------



## frazil

fridge died


----------



## frazil

fridge died


----------



## frazil

fridge died


----------



## frazil

fridge died


----------



## frazil

fridge died


----------



## frazil

fridge died


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Memorial Day where are you


----------



## frazil

fridge died


----------



## frazil

fridge died


----------



## frazil

fridge died


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Fridge died...better chug that gallon of milk


----------



## frazil

fridge died


----------



## frazil

fridge died


----------



## frazil

fridge died


----------



## frazil

fridge died


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

we'll have to eat spam


----------



## frazil

spam &amp; chocolate cake


----------



## frazil

spam &amp; chocolate cake


----------



## frazil

spam &amp; chocolate cake


----------



## frazil

spam &amp; chocolate cake


----------



## frazil

spam &amp; chocolate cake


----------



## frazil

spam &amp; chocolate cake


----------



## frazil

spam &amp; chocolate cake


----------



## frazil

spam &amp; chocolate cake


----------



## frazil

spam &amp; chocolate cake


----------



## frazil

spam &amp; chocolate cake


----------



## frazil

spam &amp; chocolate cake


----------



## frazil

spam &amp; chocolate cake


----------



## frazil

spam &amp; chocolate cake


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bump


----------



## frazil

spam &amp; chocolate cake


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Red velvet cake you mean...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Red velvet cake you mean


----------



## frazil

spam &amp; chocolate cake


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Red velvelt cake you mean


----------



## frazil

red velvet cake &amp; corn


----------



## frazil

red velvet cake &amp; corn


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bumpity bump


----------



## frazil

red velvet cake &amp; corn


----------



## frazil

red velvet cake &amp; corn


----------



## frazil

red velvet cake &amp; corn


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's a great combination I've heard


----------



## frazil

red velvet cake &amp; corn


----------



## frazil

red velvet cake &amp; corn


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's a great combination I've heard


----------



## frazil

red velvet cake &amp; corn


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's a great combination I've heard


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's a great combination I've heard


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's a great combination I've heard


----------



## frazil

match made in spam heaven


----------



## frazil

match made in spam heaven


----------



## frazil

match made in spam heaven


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wish I was at the park reading this book...


----------



## frazil

match made in spam heaven


----------



## frazil

match made in spam heaven


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Need those lottery numbers


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

lolz @ spam heaven


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon motivation to work, where are you


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

There you are...oh false alarm


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

not even hump day yet


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

not even hump day yet


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

not even hump day yet


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

not even hump day yet


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

not even hump day yet


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

not even hump day yet


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

not even hump day yet


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

not even hump day yet


----------



## matt267 PE

ramnares said:


> Fridge died...better chug that gallon of milk


Screw the milk. Save the bacon!!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

not even hump day yet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

frazil said:


> fridge died


You can do it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Eat all the bacon!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

yawn


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have scared all newbies away
> 
> 
> 
> who?
Click to expand...

Some of us are not so nice to them when they ask stupid questions. They are also terrified of your large post count.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yup...we'll never catch up to Mike's post count.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have scared all newbies away
> 
> 
> 
> who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of us are not so nice to them when they ask stupid questions. They are also terrified of your large post count.
Click to expand...

There are no stupid questions. Only stupid people.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Something something


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have scared all newbies away
> 
> 
> 
> who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of us are not so nice to them when they ask stupid questions. They are also terrified of your large post count.
Click to expand...

It's due to inflation. Nothing to see here


----------



## csb

I drop a word out here when it's slow...I thought this was a safe place!


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> I drop a word out here when it's slow...I thought this was a safe place!


do you mean the word which is synonymous with "meat wallet"?


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> '(.)(.)'
> 
> \___/
> 
> :::U::
> 
> Text dog licks your face


that is not what I thought that was


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fridge died...better chug that gallon of milk
> 
> 
> 
> Screw the milk. Save the bacon!!!!
Click to expand...



Bacons a pretty stable meat... it can last a while with out the fridge once it's cooked


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

csb said:


> I drop a word out here when it's slow...I thought this was a safe place!


Safe as a mothers womb.


----------



## sycamore PE

Spam spam spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Finally got tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

Should I make tapatalk available to only supporting members? cuts into the ad revenue!


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> Should I make tapatalk available to only supporting members? cuts into the ad revenue!




That makes sense to me...


----------



## frazil

Road Guy said:


> Should I make tapatalk available to only supporting members? cuts into the ad revenue!


You should only make it available if they post 1000 times in the 100k thread


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I make tapatalk available to only supporting members? cuts into the ad revenue!
> 
> 
> 
> You should only make it available if they post 1000 times in the 100k thread
Click to expand...

that's a great idea.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Finally got tapatalk


Great APP. Makes spamming easy



Road Guy said:


> Should I make tapatalk available to only supporting members? cuts into the ad revenue!


IMO YES, but you're the boss here.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And you can see how many posts there have been in a thread. And yes, RG, I think you should make it available only to supporting members.


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## Master slacker

Dad is great!

Gives us the chocolate cake!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## envirotex

ramnares said:


> C'mon motivation to work, where are you


+1


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## envirotex

frazil said:


> chocolate cake for lunch!


if it's birthday cake, it doesn't have calories.


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

envirotex said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> chocolate cake for lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> if it's birthday cake, it doesn't have calories.
Click to expand...

it is!!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## engineergurl

great, now I want some chocolate


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## envirotex

maybe we should shoot for Avogadro's number for this thread...


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## NJmike PE

ho hum


----------



## frazil

that's super nerdy


----------



## frazil

what color are your toes envirotex?


----------



## frazil

you always have cool colors


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## frazil

chocolate cake for lunch!


----------



## envirotex

they're not repainted yet...still turquoise blue


----------



## Sapper PE LS

God reserves a special place in hell for DMV employees...


----------



## envirotex

maybe I just need a pedicure for lunch


----------



## Sapper PE LS

God reserves a special place in hell for DMV employees...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

God reserves a special place in hell for DMV employees...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

God reserves a special place in hell for DMV employees...


----------



## frazil

I think the DMV is their hell


----------



## Sapper PE LS

God reserves a special place in hell for DMV employees...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

God reserves a special place in hell for DMV employees...


----------



## frazil

do bad in this life and that's where you end up


----------



## Sapper PE LS

God reserves a special place in hell for DMV employees...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

God reserves a special place in hell for DMV employees...


----------



## frazil

I can almost imagine a day when it'll be warm enough to wear sandals again


----------



## envirotex

Sapper said:


> God reserves a special place in hell for DMV employees...


Isn't that the 5th cirlce? Wrath and sullenness...


----------



## envirotex

I really need to do something


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> I can almost imagine a day when it'll be warm enough to wear sandals again


65 degrees here. gonna reach 70 by days end


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> I really need to do something


spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And whichever industrial process engineer that designed the number sequencing disaster that the DMV uses should be forced to sit in a room listening to the hollow voice say "Now serving B two hundred thirty five at window number GFY" every second of the day for fifty years.


----------



## envirotex

anything


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And whichever industrial process engineer that designed the number sequencing disaster that the DMV uses should be forced to sit in a room listening to the hollow voice say "Now serving B two hundred thirty five at window number GFY" every second of the day for fifty years.


----------



## envirotex

no, I need to work, as I would like to actually get paid


----------



## envirotex

I dunno, maybe tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

just passing the time right now


----------



## envirotex

lunch time I think.


----------



## NJmike PE

just passing the time right now


----------



## NJmike PE

just passing the time right now


----------



## NJmike PE

just passing the time right now


----------



## NJmike PE

just passing the time right now


----------



## NJmike PE

just passing the time right now


----------



## NJmike PE

just passing the time right now


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> maybe we should shoot for Avogadro's number for this thread...


Can you imagine Mike's post count after that?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we should shoot for Avogadro's number for this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine Mike's post count after that?
Click to expand...

there is no post count


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> there is no post count


Actually, this is quite true for me and you. We'll be reset when this is all said and done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Well, not totally resent. Maybe knocked down a few...


----------



## roscodog05

woof


----------



## roscodog05

bow wow


----------



## roscodog05

dogs rule. cats drool


----------



## roscodog05

alpo tastes like spam


----------



## roscodog05

where is everyone


----------



## roscodog05

I ain't got no thumbs


----------



## roscodog05

NJ?


----------



## roscodog05

Matt?


----------



## roscodog05

I'm always late to the party


----------



## matt267 PE

roscodog05 said:


> Matt?


what's up.

Can't spam during work. Have to stay disciplined.


----------



## NJmike PE

pay no attention to that stupid mutt


----------



## akwooly

Sapper said:


> God reserves a special place in hell for DMV employees...


i actually just got back from the DMV, was in and out less than 20 mins and over the last few years the DMV here has gone through a major customer service overhaul. Actually quite friendly and knowledgeable. As opposed to previous years when they would yell at you or be condescending because you didn't fill out the form correctly.


----------



## akwooly

still sucks going


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> pay no attention to that stupid mutt


I have a soft spot for dogs.


----------



## akwooly

it helps there is a web cam and estimated wait times posted online and i am just 5 minutes away.


----------



## akwooly

i like dogs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> God reserves a special place in hell for DMV employees...
> 
> 
> 
> i actually just got back from the DMV, was in and out less than 20 mins and over the last few years the DMV here has gone through a major customer service overhaul. Actually quite friendly and knowledgeable. As opposed to previous years when they would yell at you or be condescending because you didn't fill out the form correctly.
Click to expand...

Their photography skills still suck.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 yet?


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> God reserves a special place in hell for DMV employees...
> 
> 
> 
> i actually just got back from the DMV, was in and out less than 20 mins and over the last few years the DMV here has gone through a major customer service overhaul. Actually quite friendly and knowledgeable. As opposed to previous years when they would yell at you or be condescending because you didn't fill out the form correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their photography skills still suck.
Click to expand...

concur


----------



## NJmike PE

doing mindless work


----------



## NJmike PE

doing mindless work


----------



## NJmike PE

doing mindless work


----------



## akwooly

i had writing reports


----------



## akwooly

hate


----------



## akwooly

i hate writing reports


----------



## NJmike PE

I rather write a report than prepare the silly report figures for a Phase I


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> i hate writing reports


besides, aren't most reports pretty much just cookie cutter? Change the project name and reprint it?


----------



## envirotex

working in the coal mine


----------



## envirotex

well, salt, actually


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hate writing reports
> 
> 
> 
> besides, aren't most reports pretty much just cookie cutter? Change the project name and reprint it?
Click to expand...

this one is not quite cookie cutter like most reports i have to write


----------



## akwooly

envirotex said:


> well, salt, actually


mmm, salt


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> I rather write a report than prepare the silly report figures for a Phase I


i have to come up with some pretty figures for my report.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I never knew what all the fuss was about bad DMV's until I moved here. Four trips and a combined total of 8 hours worth of waiting later and I've accomplished the following:

1. Get Jeep registered - NOT ACCOMPLISHED

2. Get my driver's license - ACCOMPLISHED

3. Get wife's van registered - ACCOMPLISHED

Guess who got three additional years of my registration fees and taxes for the Jeep... Virginia. Fuck Connecticut.


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> I can almost imagine a day when it'll be warm enough to wear sandals again




flip flops for almost a month now, you should come visit this weekend it's supposed to be in the 90's


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> I never knew what all the fuss was about bad DMV's until I moved here. Four trips and a combined total of 8 hours worth of waiting later and I've accomplished the following:
> 
> 1. Get Jeep registered - NOT ACCOMPLISHED
> 
> 2. Get my driver's license - ACCOMPLISHED
> 
> 3. Get wife's van registered - ACCOMPLISHED
> 
> Guess who got three additional years of my registration fees and taxes for the Jeep... Virginia. Fuck Connecticut.




Guess that makes up for us keeping the cars registered in Alabama while we are here... lol... what is this thing called "emissions testing" they have here?, you charge how much for this thing called an "inspection"? no thanks


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can almost imagine a day when it'll be warm enough to wear sandals again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flip flops for almost a month now, you should come visit this weekend it's supposed to be in the 90's
Click to expand...

i would melt


----------



## Sapper PE LS

emissions test in Dinwiddie? Huh? They must have implemented some new black magic in the legislature for that kind of nonsense to occur. That emission stuff is only for the northern virginia folks.


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> emissions test in Dinwiddie? Huh? They must have implemented some new black magic in the legislature for that kind of nonsense to occur. That emission stuff is only for the northern virginia folks.




no that would have been in colonial heights I think... regardless though we are still better off keeping them registered in Alabama


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can almost imagine a day when it'll be warm enough to wear sandals again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flip flops for almost a month now, you should come visit this weekend it's supposed to be in the 90's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would melt
Click to expand...



I will be working on the pool... if if I can't get that usable, I'll jump in the lake


----------



## envirotex

how is it only 2:13?


----------



## envirotex

ugh.


----------



## akwooly

envirotex said:


> how is it only 2:13?


it's not it is 11:16


----------



## envirotex

akwooly said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is it only 2:13?
> 
> 
> 
> it's not it is 11:16
Click to expand...

ugh.


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is it only 2:13?
> 
> 
> 
> it's not it is 11:16
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ugh.
Click to expand...



no, it's 3:23


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it 5 yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

They laid off our cleanup lady and I just finished vacuuming my office.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

They laid off our cleanup lady and I just finished vacuuming my office.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

They laid off our cleanup lady and I just finished vacuuming my office.


----------



## frazil

just went for a run. I feel better


----------



## frazil

It's still chilly but at least the sun is out


----------



## frazil

now what...?


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> how is it only 2:13?


it's not. it's 3:30 (EST)


----------



## frazil

now what...?


----------



## frazil

now what...?


----------



## frazil

now what...?


----------



## frazil

now what...?


----------



## frazil

now what...?


----------



## frazil

now what...?


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> They laid off our cleanup lady and I just finished vacuuming my office.


I am my office's cleaning crew. How sad


----------



## frazil

now what...?


----------



## frazil

now what...?


----------



## frazil

now what...?


----------



## frazil

now what...?


----------



## frazil

now what...?


----------



## frazil

now what...?


----------



## frazil

now what...?


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## frazil

I guess I could work...


----------



## frazil

I guess I could work...


----------



## frazil

I guess I could work...


----------



## frazil

I guess I could work...


----------



## frazil

I guess I could work...


----------



## frazil

I guess I could work...


----------



## frazil

I guess I could work...


----------



## frazil

ok, fine.


----------



## frazil

ok, fine.


----------



## frazil

ok, fine.


----------



## frazil

ok, fine.


----------



## frazil

don't anybody try to talk me out of it.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> don't anybody try to talk me out of it.


Spam is work.


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> work sucks


Yup


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## engineergurl

not too many posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> not too many posts


Why not?


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Get ta spammin

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## engineergurl

made a donation to something, and they took the gift bag and separated things and I'm pretty sure some of the organizers took some stuff out... hmmmm


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## akwooly

46k!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## akwooly

46k!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## akwooly

46k!!! then on to 50k!!


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## akwooly

46k!!! then on to 50k!!


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## akwooly

46k!!! then on to 50k!!


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## akwooly

46k!!! then on to 50k!!


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## akwooly

46k!!! then on to 50k!!


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## akwooly

46k!!! then on to 50k!!


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## akwooly

46k!!! then on to 50k!!


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## akwooly

46k!!! then on to 50k!!


----------



## akwooly

46k!!! then on to 50k!!


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## akwooly

46k!!! then on to 50k!!


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## akwooly

46k!!! then on to 50k!!


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## akwooly

46k!!! then on to 50k!!


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## akwooly

46k!!! then on to 50k!!


----------



## NJmike PE

46k around the corner


----------



## NJmike PE

next!


----------



## akwooly

on to 50k!


----------



## akwooly

on to 50k!


----------



## akwooly

on to 50k!


----------



## akwooly

on to 50k!


----------



## akwooly

on to 50k!


----------



## NJmike PE

Member name

Posts

matt267

13994

NJmike PE

8804

engineergurl

3324

Lumber Jim

3138

frazil

2618

Ship Wreck PE

2392

Golden Eagle

2133

akwooly

2032

Master slacker

1329

ramnares

1324

knight1fox3

961

Sapper

742

SMott

563

Weavs33

379

Ble_PE

316

blybrook PE

290

envirotex

274

maryannette

239

MetsFan

227

csb

208

Dexman PE

201

FLBuff PE

149

Flyer_PE

79

FROZEN CHOSEN

53

Dark Knight

50

sycamore PE

40

Road Guy

33

bosco115

29

Supe

15

TehMightyEngineer

15

Krakosky

13

roscodog05

9

civengPE

8

YMZ PE

7

PE2B

5

BosStr27

2

roadwreck

2

ATL Derek

1

Dleg

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

kevo_55

1

PeeWee

1

testee

1

cement

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1


----------



## akwooly

on to 50k!


----------



## akwooly

dats a lotta spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I almost have 14k here


----------



## matt267 PE

I almost have 14k here


----------



## matt267 PE

I almost have 14k here


----------



## matt267 PE

I almost have 14k here


----------



## matt267 PE

I almost have 14k here


----------



## matt267 PE

I have 14k here


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn


----------



## matt267 PE

I


----------



## matt267 PE

Need


----------



## matt267 PE

A


----------



## matt267 PE

Hobby.


----------



## matt267 PE

Well,


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Is


----------



## matt267 PE

A


----------



## matt267 PE

Hobby.


----------



## matt267 PE

So


----------



## matt267 PE

There.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hello


----------



## matt267 PE

Is


----------



## matt267 PE

There


----------



## matt267 PE

Anybody


----------



## matt267 PE

In


----------



## matt267 PE

There.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nod


----------



## matt267 PE

If


----------



## matt267 PE

You


----------



## matt267 PE

Can


----------



## matt267 PE

Hear


----------



## matt267 PE

Me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Snipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Snipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Snipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Snipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Snipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Snipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Snipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Snipe


----------



## matt267 PE

Snipe

:bananalama:


----------



## envirotex

2:51


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> 2:51


Your clock is off by an hour because it's 3:52.


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> Snipe :bananalama:


you can't snipe yourself


----------



## akwooly

11:54


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2:51
> 
> 
> 
> Your clock is off by an hour because it's 3:52.
Click to expand...

your clocks are fast


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2:51
> 
> 
> 
> Your clock is off by an hour because it's 3:52.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your clocks are fast
Click to expand...

your clocks are broken. It's 4 pm now


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snipe :bananalama:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't snipe yourself
Click to expand...

I thought someone was there.



akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2:51
> 
> 
> 
> Your clock is off by an hour because it's 3:52.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your clocks are fast
Click to expand...

Better fast then slow


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes I hear voices. It's cool though, because sometimes they have good ideas.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes I hear voices. It's cool though, because sometimes they have good ideas.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes I hear voices. It's cool though, because sometimes they have good ideas.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes I hear voices. It's cool though, because sometimes they have good ideas.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes I hear voices. It's cool though, because sometimes they have good ideas.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes I hear voices. It's cool though, because sometimes they have good ideas.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes I hear voices. It's cool though, because sometimes they have good ideas.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes I hear voices. It's cool though, because sometimes they have good ideas.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes I hear voices. It's cool though, because sometimes they have good ideas.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes I hear voices. It's cool though, because sometimes they have good ideas.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes I hear voices. It's cool though, because sometimes they have good ideas.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes I hear voices. It's cool though, because sometimes they have good ideas.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes I hear voices. It's cool though, because sometimes they have good ideas.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes I hear voices. It's cool though, because sometimes they have good ideas.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes I hear voices. It's cool though, because sometimes they have good ideas.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

^ that was for you mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

I just generated a QR code for my website, that was actually kinda cool. Not that I have EVER seen anyone scan one of those things ever, but it didn't cost anything to create it


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I just generated a QR code for my website, that was actually kinda cool. Not that I have EVER seen anyone scan one of those things ever, but it didn't cost anything to create it


My wife scans them sometimes.

:facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSDdyBUnm2g


----------



## NJmike PE

poist


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSDdyBUnm2g

EDIT:

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter loved/loves Thomas the train.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

both my kids watch it


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

the order goes as follows:

Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy; Thomas the Train; SuperWhy;

It is a vicious, endless loop


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter used to watch lots of Dino Dan too.

We would watch that together.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bubble Gubbies was another favorite.


----------



## matt267 PE

We used to play/act out bubble guppies all the time.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss my daughters younger years.


----------



## matt267 PE

Things werea lot easier.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam

:bananalama:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going to the hill


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going to the hill


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you bringing Jill?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you bringing Jill?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you bringing Jill?


----------



## matt267 PE

If you are, watch you back.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going to the hill


----------



## matt267 PE

I heard she's a crazy bitch.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

She better not bring no pail


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

She better not bring no pail


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

She better not bring no pail


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> She better not bring no pail


She'll crack your head


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

There's chicken in the fridge for the grill.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's go out.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

I want pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Auto correct wanted to make "pie" "PE"


----------



## matt267 PE

I want PE too.


----------



## matt267 PE

But pie is easier.


----------



## matt267 PE

And cheaper


----------



## matt267 PE

It's windy out


----------



## matt267 PE

But sunny


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## csb

How did Jason Derulo go from "Marry Me" to "Talk Dirty"?


----------



## csb

I mean, a soft ballad to international oral WHAT.


----------



## Master slacker

I love days when I stay busy and the hours fly by!


----------



## akwooly

me and a jar of peanut butter


----------



## csb

Yes, Alex, what is "akwooly's idea of a good time."


----------



## csb

I'll take, "Things to Do with Your Dog" for $400.


----------



## Road Guy

Cause its YOUR dog!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Moving sux


----------



## csb

Should have seen the look on the dog's face when I did it to HIS leg!


----------



## akwooly

no added sugar


----------



## matt267 PE

csb said:


> Should have seen the look on the dog's face when I did it to HIS leg!


I bet it's better then what I did to my dogs leg.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## NJmike PE

Here's Johnny


----------



## NJmike PE

Here's Johnny


----------



## NJmike PE

Here's Johnny


----------



## NJmike PE

Here's Johnny


----------



## NJmike PE

Here's Johnny


----------



## NJmike PE

Here's Johnny


----------



## NJmike PE

Here's Johnny


----------



## NJmike PE

Here's Johnny


----------



## NJmike PE

Here's Johnny


----------



## NJmike PE

Here's Johnny


----------



## NJmike PE

Here's Johnny


----------



## NJmike PE

Here's Johnny


----------



## NJmike PE

Here's Johnny


----------



## NJmike PE

Here's Johnny


----------



## NJmike PE

Here's Johnny


----------



## NJmike PE

Here's Johnny


----------



## NJmike PE

Here's Johnny


----------



## NJmike PE

Here's Johnny


----------



## NJmike PE

Here's Johnny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Here's Mikey, he won't eat it, he won't eat anything.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Here's Mikey, he won't eat it, he won't eat anything.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Here's Mikey, he won't eat it, he won't eat anything.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Here's Mikey, he won't eat it, he won't eat anything.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Here's Mikey, he won't eat it, he won't eat anything.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it, eat it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it, eat it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it, eat it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it, eat it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it, eat it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it, eat it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it, eat it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it, eat it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't just stare at it, eat it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## Sapper PE LS

19%


----------



## Sapper PE LS

19%


----------



## Sapper PE LS

19%


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## Sapper PE LS

18%


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 15% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

14% battery life

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## akwooly

spam and out


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at 14% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

13% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

13% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

13% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

13% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

13% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

13% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

13% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

13% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

13% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

13% battery life


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Here's Mikey, he won't eat it, he won't eat anything.


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam


----------



## YMZ PE

Bam


----------



## YMZ PE

Scram!


----------



## Master slacker

Sleep


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Wham


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Bam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Lamb


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Cam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ham


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Dam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Damn


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Am


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Gam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Jam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ma'am


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Nam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Pam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ram


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Tam


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'm assuming my rank has dropped significantly.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'll do what I can to bring it up


----------



## Lumber Jim

But I'm afraid work has been interfering with my spam life...


----------



## envirotex

cipot siht ot ylpeR


----------



## envirotex

tsoP


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

burying secrets.


----------



## matt267 PE

burying secrets.


----------



## matt267 PE

burying secrets.


----------



## matt267 PE

burying secrets.


----------



## matt267 PE

burying secrets.


----------



## matt267 PE

burying secrets.


----------



## matt267 PE

burying secrets.


----------



## matt267 PE

burying secrets.


----------



## matt267 PE

burying secrets.


----------



## matt267 PE

burying secrets.


----------



## matt267 PE

burying secrets.


----------



## matt267 PE

burying secrets.


----------



## matt267 PE

burying secrets.


----------



## matt267 PE

burying secrets.


----------



## matt267 PE

burying secrets.


----------



## matt267 PE

burying secrets.


----------



## matt267 PE

burying secrets.


----------



## matt267 PE

burying secrets.


----------



## matt267 PE

burying secrets.


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to see here.


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to see here.


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to see here.


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to see here.


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to see here.


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to see here.


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to see here.


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to see here.


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to see here.


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to see here.


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to see here.


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to see here.


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to see here.


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to see here.


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to see here.


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to see here.


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hump day.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's to a productive day :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

time to get ready.


----------



## matt267 PE

time to get ready.


----------



## matt267 PE

time to get ready.


----------



## matt267 PE

time to get ready.


----------



## matt267 PE

time to get ready.


----------



## matt267 PE

time to get ready.


----------



## matt267 PE

time to get ready.


----------



## matt267 PE

time to get ready.


----------



## matt267 PE

time to get ready.


----------



## matt267 PE

time to get ready.


----------



## matt267 PE

time to get ready.


----------



## matt267 PE

time to get ready.


----------



## matt267 PE

time to get ready.


----------



## matt267 PE

time to get ready.


----------



## matt267 PE

time to get ready.


----------



## matt267 PE

time to get ready.


----------



## matt267 PE

time to get ready.


----------



## frazil

Wow you've been productive this morning!


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

topmhatt


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Test 1


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Test 2


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Good, it worked. I'll let you guys figure out what I did.


----------



## Road Guy

#2 pencil


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And, I may knock a few post counts down, but I'll let you keep most of em.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

just kidding. your post counts are rightfully yours. I won't touch them.


----------



## frazil

You'll start a riot sapper


----------



## frazil

Sunny day spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Nobody's figured it out yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Nobody's figured it out yet?


what did I miss?


----------



## frazil

a


----------



## frazil

I don't see anything different


----------



## frazil

it's a scam


----------



## frazil

it's a scam


----------



## frazil

it's a scam


----------



## frazil

it's a scam


----------



## frazil

HEY!!! My post count isn't going up when I make multiple posts! ldman:


----------



## matt267 PE

wait, I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> HEY!!! My post count isn't going up when I make multiple posts! ldman:


Aaahhh

hahahahah

me too.


----------



## frazil

how does it affect the post count tally for this thread?


----------



## matt267 PE

test


----------



## frazil

wait, my post count still isn't going up


----------



## matt267 PE

shenanigans


----------



## frazil

how come yours is??


----------



## frazil

maybe only posts outside this thread count?


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> wait, my post count still isn't going up


It seems to only be stuck here. But goes up in other threads.


----------



## frazil

that's some bs


----------



## frazil




----------



## frazil

I thought the point of this thread was to boost post counts


----------



## frazil

I don't know why I'm getting all riled up - I've never cared about my count


----------



## frazil

I'm going to fight for my right to spaaaaaaaaam


----------



## matt267 PE

shenanigans.

I'll get the brooms.


----------



## matt267 PE

I actually shouldn't be here right now.

I'll entice a riot later.

:joke:


----------



## csb

Happy birthday, ak! post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## engineergurl

a post


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> HEY!!! My post count isn't going up when I make multiple posts! ldman:




did you leave and come back into the thread?


----------



## engineergurl

i know my screen tends to not refresh for when I do multi posts


----------



## engineergurl

test


----------



## LikesToNerd




----------



## blybrook PE

Nice one Sap. Morning Spam


----------



## csb

Results won't be out until this thread is done. We have a deal with NCEES.


----------



## frazil

now _that's _a good idea!


----------



## frazil

we'd finish this up in about a day


----------



## frazil

probably break the internet


----------



## Road Guy

I am not the Fun Sucker....


----------



## engineergurl

lunch time post.... ready to go home and get drunk post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time is over


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Back to work


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## engineergurl

lunch time has been interupted too many times and is DEFINITELY NOT OVER


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Time for a beer...


----------



## engineergurl

I agree


----------



## csb

Lunch today is Second Grade Class' Poetry Writing Celebration. Yee haw


----------



## engineergurl

yee haw


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Lunch is leftover breakfast food in the office kitchen...


----------



## engineergurl

what is this talk about lunch... it's almost time to go home. just a little over 2 hours baby!


----------



## engineergurl

okay, after like 6 years of hanging out on EB... I've decided to come clean...


----------



## engineergurl

I'm not an engineer


----------



## engineergurl

I just play one on tv


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You may not be a degreed or licensed engineer, but that doesn't mean you aren't an engineer... well, wait a minute, I suppose yeah technically it does.


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> You may not be a degreed or licensed engineer, but that doesn't mean you aren't an engineer... well, wait a minute, I suppose yeah technically it does.




I have one degree in the engineering field... A.A.S. in Civil Engineering Technology


----------



## engineergurl

it's all good though


----------



## engineergurl

I think my personality is suiting quite well in project management


----------



## engineergurl

awww I just realized I missed my EB anniversary


----------



## engineergurl

I joined April 30, 2008


----------



## engineergurl

I actually did engineering work back then


----------



## Flyer_PE

Afternoon +1


----------



## Flyer_PE

And now, back to work.


----------



## YMZ PE

Happy belated EB anniversary EG


----------



## YMZ PE

That reminds me I gotta pay my supporting membership dues


----------



## YMZ PE

April 2008, I was still working at my first engineering firm out of undergrad


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I should probably get back to work too...


----------



## YMZ PE

Me too but I was told there would be juicy stories in here


----------



## YMZ PE

It just looks like a long thread of people saying they're about to stop spamming


----------



## Flyer_PE

I think I skipped a year for the dues so I sent in $50.00 at the beginning of this year.


----------



## matt267 PE

Quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Quiet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bleh


----------



## engineergurl

HA


----------



## engineergurl

YMZ PE said:


> Happy belated EB anniversary EG




awww, thank you!


----------



## engineergurl

there are juicy stories in here.... somewhere


----------



## engineergurl

juicy fruit


----------



## engineergurl

is gonna balh blah


----------



## engineergurl

blah blah blah and something to you


----------



## engineergurl

juicy fruit, the taste, the taste is gonna move ya!


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## engineergurl

fraz are you here?


----------



## engineergurl

it says you are


----------



## Road Guy

Mr. Howard Johnsons is right!


----------



## engineergurl

your name always makes me think of cracked ice


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> Mr. Howard Johnsons is right!




about magnetic energy or hotels?


----------



## engineergurl

or am I totally thinking of something else?


----------



## engineergurl

ahhh well


----------



## engineergurl

time to pack it up for the afternoon


----------



## engineergurl

I almost said pack it in


----------



## engineergurl

oh, where you guys would have gone with that


----------



## engineergurl

HA


----------



## csb




----------



## matt267 PE

Please note that I only post nonsense when there isn't an active conversation.


----------



## matt267 PE

Please note that I only post nonsense when there isn't an active conversation.


----------



## matt267 PE

Please note that I only post nonsense when there isn't an active conversation.


----------



## matt267 PE

Please note that I only post nonsense when there isn't an active conversation.


----------



## matt267 PE

Please note that I only post nonsense when there isn't an active conversation.


----------



## matt267 PE

Please note that I only post nonsense when there isn't an active conversation.


----------



## matt267 PE

Like EG said, there is some good stuff in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

Like EG said, there is some good stuff in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

Like EG said, there is some good stuff in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

Like EG said, there is some good stuff in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

Like EG said, there is some good stuff in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

Like EG said, there is some good stuff in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

It just gets buried to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

It just gets buried to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

It just gets buried to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

It just gets buried to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

It just gets buried to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

It just gets buried to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

It just gets buried to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

It just gets buried to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

It just gets buried to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

It just gets buried to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

It just gets buried to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

It just gets buried to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

It just gets buried to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

It just gets buried to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

It just gets buried to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

It just gets buried to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

so what did I miss today being that I had a deadline to meet


----------



## NJmike PE

apparently I only missed about 200 posts


----------



## Road Guy

slow day for us all


----------



## NJmike PE

negative posts.... That's a nice touch


----------



## NJmike PE

Negative Nellie


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm a Negative Nellie


----------



## Road Guy

Curious to see how long it would take y'all to notice....

Just playing around.. I wrote down previous post somewhere....


----------



## NJmike PE

It's funny actually. When did you do it? I haven't logged in all day until 30 minutes ago


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't know how I saw it because I wasn't specifically looking at my post count


----------



## matt267 PE

Here we go


----------



## matt267 PE

Does it count down?


----------



## matt267 PE

Nope it stays the same


----------



## matt267 PE

Only mike and I have negative posts?


----------



## NJmike PE

Double secret probation


----------



## matt267 PE

Hahaha.

I have more posts then mike!!


----------



## Road Guy

Sap did something here for repetitive posts.. Try posting in another thread and see if it changes?


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, it counts down when posting in another thread


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought sap made all posts here count as nothing.


----------



## Road Guy

Counts down or up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Counts to zero


----------



## matt267 PE

So I guess that's up


----------



## matt267 PE

When the thread is done, why don't you just subtract my posts made here from my total.

I don't like my total post count ruffling feathers.


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL; I just took a look on a real puter to the post counts. This is just funny


----------



## blybrook PE

Hmm, wonder what'll happen if I post another right away


----------



## blybrook PE

HAHAHAHA, The post count stays the same, doesn't go up or down for multiple posts in this thread. This is great!

Good one SAP!


----------



## blybrook PE

Was gonna shoot for getting 15k again if it was gonna count down... Now back to real work


----------



## matt267 PE

At least you havea positive count


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> At least you havea positive count




awww.... poor guy... now you have to do all that work again... twice.


----------



## csb

taint!


----------



## csb

grundle!


----------



## csb

perineum!


----------



## NJmike PE

Pearl necklace


----------



## csb

tender spot!


----------



## csb

Forgotten Valley


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt likes to dock with other men


----------



## csb

Bridge


----------



## csb

How did everyone go negative?


----------



## NJmike PE

That chick's crotch looks like she's got Don King in a leg lock


----------



## NJmike PE

Thus is why we can't have nice things


----------



## Road Guy

Matt an NJ - I'm not concerned with your post count on this thread and your total post count.... I'll change it back in a couple of days...don't sweat what other people say....


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks RG. I was only really shooting for 10k with the first year (may 17)


----------



## csb

BACK IN MY DAY WE DIDN'T GET TO 10K UNTIL WE HAD EARNED IT...um...through spamming...nevermind


----------



## YMZ PE

blybrook PE said:


> LOL; I just took a look on a real puter to the post counts. This is just funny


Bly said pooter.


----------



## frazil

I'm here! Only a couple hours late


----------



## akwooly

Vulgar


----------



## frazil

Yah


----------



## frazil

Pizza post


----------



## frazil

Pizza post


----------



## frazil

Pizza post


----------



## frazil

Pizza post


----------



## frazil

Pizza post


----------



## frazil

Pizza post


----------



## frazil

Pizza post


----------



## frazil

Pizza post


----------



## frazil

Pizza post


----------



## frazil

Pizza post


----------



## frazil

Pizza post


----------



## frazil

Pizza post


----------



## frazil

Pizza post


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you havea positive count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww.... poor guy... now you have to do all that work again... twice.
Click to expand...

That's fine. I'm here to get this to 100k.



NJmike PE said:


> Matt likes to dock with other men


I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm out of beer, I'm drinking Smirnoff instead. I'm not proud of this.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm out of beer, I'm drinking Smirnoff instead. I'm not proud of this.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm out of beer, I'm drinking Smirnoff instead. I'm not proud of this.


----------



## frazil

Post pizza


----------



## frazil

Post pizza


----------



## frazil

Post pizza


----------



## frazil

Post pizza


----------



## frazil

Post pizza


----------



## frazil

Post pizza


----------



## frazil

Post pizza


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm out of beer, I'm drinking Smirnoff instead. I'm not proud of this.


----------



## frazil

Post pizza


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm out of beer, I'm drinking Smirnoff instead. I'm not proud of this.


----------



## frazil

Post pizza


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm out of beer, I'm drinking Smirnoff instead. I'm not proud of this.


----------



## frazil

Post pizza


----------



## frazil

Post pizza


----------



## frazil

Post pizza


----------



## frazil

Post pizza


----------



## frazil

Post pizza


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm out of beer, I'm drinking Smirnoff instead. I'm not proud of this.


----------



## frazil

Post pizza


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm out of beer, I'm drinking Smirnoff instead. I'm not proud of this.


----------



## frazil

Post pizza


----------



## frazil

Post pizza


----------



## frazil

Post pizza


----------



## frazil

Post pizza


----------



## frazil

Post pizza


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm out of beer, I'm drinking Smirnoff instead. I'm not proud of this.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts them Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts them Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts then Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Currently, I have more posts than Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 47k


----------



## matt267 PE

47k


----------



## matt267 PE

47k +1

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt has a docking station


----------



## matt267 PE

My wife is the docking station.


----------



## matt267 PE

I just can't figure out how to dock my dongle.


----------



## NJmike PE

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=docking


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Beg


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Clean house


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mow yard


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Remodel kitchen


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=docking


What the hell?

Who makes this shit up?

I'm not surprised you knew that one either.


----------



## matt267 PE

SW, is that your to do list?


----------



## matt267 PE

don't forget:

drink beer

eat bacon

spam

spam

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

See: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Matt



> Matt
> ancient greek translation for "eternal sex-god". It is beleived that anyone that holds this name has a great level of skill and ability to perform sexual acts for long periods of time. Men posessing this name are also well endowed.



Sounds accurate.


----------



## matt267 PE

See: http://www.urbandict...e.php?term=Matt

Quote



> Matt
> ancient greek translation for "eternal sex-god". It is beleived that anyone that holds this name has a great level of skill and ability to perform sexual acts for long periods of time. Men posessing this name are also well endowed.



Sounds accurate.


----------



## matt267 PE

See: http://www.urbandict...e.php?term=Matt

Quote



> Matt
> ancient greek translation for "eternal sex-god". It is beleived that anyone that holds this name has a great level of skill and ability to perform sexual acts for long periods of time. Men posessing this name are also well endowed.



Sounds accurate.


----------



## matt267 PE

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Mike



> Mike
> The most amazing boy in the world. He is quiet around the masses but he opens up around the one he loves. He is extraordinarily protective in the best of ways. Mike can and will make you laugh harder than anyone else. He is the most adorable, cute, nice, sweet, kind, generous, loving, caring, genuine, funny, considerate, awesome person I have ever met. Every moment of my life would be better if I could spend it with him. I could talk to him all day long and we’d never run out of things to say. His smile can make my day; even if it’s from across the room. I love him more than the sun, I need him more than breath it’s self. I can’t imagine my life without him; it scares me more than anything. I will spend the rest of my life in his arms.


uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Road Guy

Fuqueeeeeee


----------



## engineergurl

what what I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## NJmike PE

Looks like that new job isn't all roses


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## Road Guy

Afternoon commute sucks surprisingly the morning is the speed limit right I can't figure it out


----------



## Road Guy

At least the scenery is nice I guess


----------



## matt267 PE

http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blogs/lost-3-old-boy-found-family-dog-protecting-181527501--abc-news-topstories.html?vp=1

Awesome story:



> A 3-year-old North Dakota boy who disappeared for nearly seven hours was later found under the protective cover of the family's pet dog, authorities said.





> "Carson was in tall grass but when they shone lights down to sweep it, the dog stuck its head out."





> Carson was found safely underneath Cooper, who was laying on the boy, presumably to protect him from the 40-degree temperatures that night.


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> Afternoon commute sucks surprisingly the morning is the speed limit right I can't figure it out


I would hate sitting in traffic like that.

I'm lucky to live about 4.5 miles from work.


----------



## matt267 PE

reset spam to 100k


----------



## Road Guy

Well for eight years had a 10 minute commute so I can suffer through this for a little while


----------



## matt267 PE

reset spam to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> Well for eight years had a 10 minute commute so I can suffer through this for a little while


I guess it averages out.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

:th_rockon:


----------



## matt267 PE

:th_rockon:


----------



## matt267 PE

:th_rockon:


----------



## matt267 PE

:th_rockon:


----------



## matt267 PE

:th_rockon:


----------



## matt267 PE

:th_rockon:


----------



## NJmike PE

I've been working at the same hole for 15 Years may 10th


----------



## matt267 PE

:th_rockon:


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I've been working at the same hole for 15 Years may 10th


:dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

need to get to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

must feed the OCD


----------



## matt267 PE

one post at a time


----------



## matt267 PE

one post at a time


----------



## matt267 PE

one post at a time


----------



## matt267 PE

one post at a time


----------



## matt267 PE

one post at a time


----------



## matt267 PE

one post at a time


----------



## matt267 PE

one post at a time


----------



## matt267 PE

one post at a time


----------



## NJmike PE

0000


----------



## NJmike PE

0001


----------



## NJmike PE

0010


----------



## NJmike PE

0100


----------



## NJmike PE

1000


----------



## NJmike PE

0011


----------



## NJmike PE

0101


----------



## matt267 PE

one post at a time


----------



## matt267 PE

one post at a time


----------



## NJmike PE

1001


----------



## matt267 PE

one post at a time


----------



## matt267 PE

one post at a time


----------



## NJmike PE

0111


----------



## matt267 PE

one post at a time


----------



## matt267 PE

one post at a time


----------



## NJmike PE

1011


----------



## matt267 PE

one post at a time


----------



## matt267 PE

one post at a time


----------



## NJmike PE

1111


----------



## matt267 PE

one post at a time


----------



## matt267 PE

one post at a time


----------



## matt267 PE

one post at a time


----------



## matt267 PE

waiting for laundry to dry


----------



## matt267 PE

waiting for laundry to dry


----------



## matt267 PE

waiting for laundry to dry


----------



## matt267 PE

waiting for laundry to dry


----------



## matt267 PE

waiting for laundry to dry


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> 0100


You forgot three. It goes after two


----------



## matt267 PE

waiting for laundry to dry


----------



## matt267 PE

waiting for laundry to dry


----------



## matt267 PE

waiting for laundry to dry


----------



## matt267 PE

waiting for laundry to dry


----------



## matt267 PE

waiting for laundry to dry


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Meh. I should do something productive, but I don't wanna.


----------



## NJmike PE

My daughter covered her legs with stickers


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

That's a sticky situation


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> My daughter covered her legs with stickers


Just wait till she get older. Tats


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## csb

YMZ PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL; I just took a look on a real puter to the post counts. This is just funny
> 
> 
> 
> Bly said pooter.
Click to expand...

heh heh heh


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^*******^^^^^^^


----------



## csb




----------



## matt267 PE

waiting for laundry to dry


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is that Matt and mike


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Are we there yet?


just 5 more minutes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Which way


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

That way


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

When


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter covered her legs with stickers
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait till she get older. Tats
Click to expand...

Mrs Dex is getting one right now...


----------



## NJmike PE

Who


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't mind the tats as long as they don't cover the entire body


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I am the Great Cornholio!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

I need Tpee for my bung hole


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The wife and I each have 3 now.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not gonna post the same thing twice


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> The wife and I each have 3 now.


That's cool. My younger sister is beginning to cover her body with them


----------



## csb

You're all the way up to negative 18, 385!


----------



## NJmike PE

That kinda irks me


----------



## matt267 PE

still waiting for laundry


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tmi


----------



## NJmike PE

it's quiet now


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> That kinda irks me


What irks you? Your sisters tats or your post count.


----------



## NJmike PE

#3 had her 4 month old shots today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I each have 3 now.
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool. My younger sister is beginning to cover her body with them
Click to expand...

Is she Hott


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> That kinda irks me
> 
> 
> 
> What irks you? Your sisters tats or your post count.
Click to expand...

Quantity of tats. Not worried about post count


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

TV time


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> That kinda irks me
> 
> 
> 
> What irks you? Your sisters tats or your post count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quantity of tats. Not worried about post count
Click to expand...

That's what I thought.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I each have 3 now.
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool. My younger sister is beginning to cover her body with them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is she Hott
Click to expand...

She looks like your mom.


----------



## matt267 PE

I've thought about getting a tat. But could never figure out what I wanted.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have to go to work at 4:30 in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I've thought about getting a tat. But could never figure out what I wanted.


Arms hugging a tree


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> I've thought about getting a tat. But could never figure out what I wanted.


Lightning bolt on neck


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Postu


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dark outside


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Topperingest


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Arms hugging a tree




Na. That would be too predictable.



Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lightning bolt on neck


There's an idea.


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat


----------



## envirotex

rinse, repeat


----------



## frazil

Wash, rinse, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Not gonna post the same thing twice




Please. You don't have enough independent thoughts to bring this thread to 100k.


----------



## matt267 PE

laundry is dry and eyes are heavy.

Have a good night all.

Tomorrow I will try to bring my post count to -15,000.


----------



## frazil

What number is it on?


----------



## NJmike PE

000000


----------



## NJmike PE

000001


----------



## NJmike PE

000002


----------



## NJmike PE

000003


----------



## NJmike PE

000004


----------



## NJmike PE

000005


----------



## NJmike PE

000006


----------



## NJmike PE

000007


----------



## NJmike PE

000008


----------



## NJmike PE

000009


----------



## NJmike PE

000010


----------



## NJmike PE

000011


----------



## NJmike PE

000013


----------



## NJmike PE

000014


----------



## NJmike PE

000015


----------



## NJmike PE

000016


----------



## NJmike PE

000017


----------



## NJmike PE

000018


----------



## NJmike PE

000019


----------



## NJmike PE

000020


----------



## NJmike PE

000021


----------



## NJmike PE

000022


----------



## NJmike PE

000023


----------



## NJmike PE

000024


----------



## NJmike PE

000025


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## knight1fox3

Like Flynn?


----------



## Master slacker

Out


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

matt267 said:


> I've thought about getting a tat. But could never figure out what I wanted.


My next one will be a bio - mechanical. It would be a full sleeve on my upper arm and extend over my shoulder to my pec in the front, collarbone, and around to my shoulder blade in the back. Probably set me back a cool grand at a good shop.


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> I've thought about getting a tat. But could never figure out what I wanted.


I'm getting a cherry blossom tree three koi and a geisha. Going on my upper arm/shoulder and back.


----------



## akwooly

Ok bed time


----------



## akwooly

Ok bed time


----------



## akwooly

Ok bed time but finish page


----------



## akwooly

Ok bed time but finish page


----------



## akwooly

Ok bed time but finish page


----------



## akwooly

Ok bed time but finish page


----------



## akwooly

Ok bed time but finish page


----------



## akwooly

Ok bed time but finish page


----------



## akwooly

Ok bed time but finish page


----------



## akwooly

Ok bed time but finish page


----------



## akwooly

Ok bed time but finish page


----------



## akwooly

Ok bed time but finish page


----------



## akwooly

Out


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Headed to meeting in Orlando spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Traffic is light on south bound I-75


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

It's 5am. There shouldn't be traffic


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Don't forget drawings and folders


----------



## matt267 PE

Is this all day meeting at a bar?


----------



## matt267 PE

That would be worth it


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> It's 5am. There shouldn't be traffic


Yes, but it is 9:00 somewhere.


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 5am. There shouldn't be traffic
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but it is 9:00 somewhere.
Click to expand...

It's also 5pm somewhere. so, bottoms up!


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning Spam on repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

000026


----------



## NJmike PE

000027


----------



## NJmike PE

000028


----------



## NJmike PE

000029


----------



## NJmike PE

000030


----------



## NJmike PE

000031


----------



## NJmike PE

000032


----------



## NJmike PE

000033


----------



## NJmike PE

000034


----------



## NJmike PE

000035


----------



## NJmike PE

000036


----------



## NJmike PE

000037


----------



## NJmike PE

000038


----------



## NJmike PE

000039


----------



## NJmike PE

000040


----------



## NJmike PE

000041


----------



## NJmike PE

000042


----------



## NJmike PE

000043


----------



## NJmike PE

000044


----------



## NJmike PE

000046


----------



## NJmike PE

000047


----------



## NJmike PE

000048


----------



## NJmike PE

000049


----------



## NJmike PE

000050


----------



## frazil

Good Mythical Morning!!


----------



## frazil

Is it Friday now?


----------



## frazil

Is it Friday now?


----------



## frazil

Is it Friday now?


----------



## frazil

Is it Friday now?


----------



## frazil

Is it Friday now?


----------



## frazil

Is it Friday now?


----------



## frazil

Is it Friday now?


----------



## frazil

Is it Friday now?


----------



## frazil

Is it Friday now?


----------



## frazil

Is it Friday now?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere.


----------



## matt267 PE

Close enough.


----------



## matt267 PE

Early enrollment has begun for PPI civil-water afternoon review. If I enroll, then I'm committing to taking the exam. I'm not sure if I'm ready for that yet.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

That could be your new hobby. Study for PE.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Have you been accepted to take exam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Early enrollment has begun for PPI civil-water afternoon review. If I enroll, then I'm committing to taking the exam. I'm not sure if I'm ready for that yet.


Quit you're bitching and sign up already. Then, get your wife pregnant and you'll be forced to pass it now. It's a recipe for success. Trust me.


----------



## frazil

just do it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> That could be your new hobby. Study for PE.




yeah, last years hobby was studying for the EIT.



Ship Wreck PE said:


> Have you been accepted to take exam




No. If I take the PE it'll be the April 2015 exam.



NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early enrollment has begun for PPI civil-water afternoon review. If I enroll, then I'm committing to taking the exam. I'm not sure if I'm ready for that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit you're bitching and sign up already. Then, get your wife pregnant and you'll be forced to pass it now. It's a recipe for success. Trust me.
Click to expand...

Hell no, one and done is my motto. (that goes for kids and number of times I want to take the PE)



frazil said:


> just do it!




Are you talking about the exam, or the getting prego?


----------



## YMZ PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early enrollment has begun for PPI civil-water afternoon review. If I enroll, then I'm committing to taking the exam. I'm not sure if I'm ready for that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit you're bitching and sign up already. Then, get your wife pregnant and you'll be forced to pass it now. It's a recipe for success. Trust me.
Click to expand...



I like this. Light a fire under yo' ass.


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## Lumber Jim

five minutes of spam...


----------



## akwooly

Need coffee spam


----------



## akwooly

Need coffee spam


----------



## akwooly

Need coffee spam


----------



## akwooly

Need coffee spam


----------



## akwooly

Need coffee spam


----------



## NJmike PE

YMZ PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early enrollment has begun for PPI civil-water afternoon review. If I enroll, then I'm committing to taking the exam. I'm not sure if I'm ready for that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit you're bitching and sign up already. Then, get your wife pregnant and you'll be forced to pass it now. It's a recipe for success. Trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like this. Light a fire under yo' ass.
Click to expand...

worked for me.


----------



## akwooly

Need coffee spam


----------



## akwooly

Need coffee spam


----------



## engineergurl

post to catch up


----------



## csb

POST


----------



## engineergurl

almost lunch time


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

lunchtime spam


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

need to send a mothers day card today


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

*new fridge doesn't arrive until next Thursday*


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

something magic happens at 47500


----------



## frazil

well???


----------



## frazil

I guess it just takes a little while


----------



## frazil

I'll wait...


----------



## frazil

I'll wait...


----------



## frazil

I'll wait...


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> new fridge doesn't arrive until next thursday


that sucks


----------



## frazil

seriously. The freezer side works, but not the fridge.


----------



## frazil

so no milk, cheese, yogurt, meat


----------



## frazil

I guess we just buy dinner stuff each night?


----------



## frazil

or maybe I could get a little cooler and keep a couple things cold with ice from the freezer.


----------



## frazil

I'll wait...


----------



## frazil

I'll wait...


----------



## frazil

but we did get a good deal on a new fridge.


----------



## frazil

home depot had almost identical ones for sale - like really I compared them side by side and I couldn't find any differences - but this one was $600 less.


----------



## frazil

I'll wait...


----------



## frazil

I'll wait...


----------



## frazil

I'll wait...


----------



## matt267 PE

you can spam while you wait


----------



## frazil

I'll wait...


----------



## frazil

exactly


----------



## frazil

exactly


----------



## frazil

exactly


----------



## frazil

exactly


----------



## frazil

exactly


----------



## frazil

exactly


----------



## frazil

exactly


----------



## frazil

exactly


----------



## frazil

exactly


----------



## frazil

exactly


----------



## frazil

exactly


----------



## frazil

exactly


----------



## frazil

exactly


----------



## frazil

exactly


----------



## frazil

exactly


----------



## frazil

exactly


----------



## Master slacker

In meeting


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## akwooly

In training


----------



## akwooly

In training


----------



## matt267 PE

Lunch is over. It's over. It's all over.


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## akwooly

Out


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Had cheap steak at Chilies for lunch.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It was pretty good


----------



## engineergurl

had two slices of stuffed crust pepperoni lovers pizza


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

And best of all it was free


----------



## engineergurl

there is no such thing as a free lunch


----------



## Lumber Jim

post


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch is over


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> there is no such thing as a free lunch


^ truth


----------



## Lumber Jim

why must lunch always come to an end!???


----------



## Lumber Jim

so what was the magical thing that happened at 47500?


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to get back to work.


----------



## Lumber Jim

deadlines looming


----------



## Lumber Jim

stress building


----------



## Lumber Jim

me spamming


----------



## Lumber Jim

somethings gotta give...


----------



## Lumber Jim

back to work I go...


----------



## akwooly

Analyzing trajectories


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

akwooly said:


> Analyzing trajectories


:wanker:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Watch it go...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

pew, pew, pew...


----------



## matt267 PE

Dexman PE said:


> pew, pew, pew...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

'Merica


----------



## frazil

I have such a bad headache


----------



## frazil

I think its from all the licorice I ate


----------



## frazil

I keep getting outlook reminders for a meeting that's in 3 days!


----------



## frazil

no 4 days!


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## engineergurl

bacon pie for matt


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow..I haven't been this excited in a long time


----------



## matt267 PE

Home time = spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Home time = spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Home time = spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Home time = spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Home time = spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

Home time = spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

My mil is visiting and staying the night tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I have a lot of work to do tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe I'll quit bitchen and star studying for the pe.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll end up spammin instead


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread isn't going to get to 100k on its own.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spams away


----------



## matt267 PE

Spams away


----------



## matt267 PE

Spams away


----------



## matt267 PE

Spams away


----------



## matt267 PE

Spams away


----------



## matt267 PE

Spams away


----------



## matt267 PE

Spams away


----------



## matt267 PE

Spams away


----------



## matt267 PE

Spams away


----------



## matt267 PE

Spams away


----------



## matt267 PE

Spams away


----------



## matt267 PE

Spams away


----------



## matt267 PE

Spams away


----------



## matt267 PE

Spams away


----------



## matt267 PE

Spams away


----------



## matt267 PE

Spams away


----------



## matt267 PE

Spams away


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

More spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Daughter had her first school field trip today to the zoo.


----------



## matt267 PE

She said she was excited to go to the shop.


----------



## matt267 PE

But, they were not going to the shop.


----------



## matt267 PE

She always want to buy crap.


----------



## matt267 PE

Things that she'll never play with.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just more crap.


----------



## matt267 PE

I end up being the bad guy because I say "no."


----------



## matt267 PE

My wife says I need to relax.


----------



## matt267 PE

Wherever.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Everyone may be at work still.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll continue to talk to myself


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to nap


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to nap


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to nap


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to nap


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to nap


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to nap


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to nap


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to nap


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to nap


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to nap


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to nap


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to nap


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## engineergurl

HA was that a snipe?


----------



## engineergurl

anyway, time for me to go home


----------



## akwooly

Dexman PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Analyzing trajectories
> 
> 
> 
> :wanker:
Click to expand...

Value of statistical life


----------



## akwooly

Hazard entry


----------



## akwooly

Crash reconstruction database


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamerrific


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamerrific


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamerrific


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamerrific


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamerrific


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamerrific


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## matt267 PE

MIL is here. Where is the wife?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all good though.


----------



## matt267 PE

It could be worse, right Mike?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

MIL is making chicken.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice, I don't have to cook.


----------



## csb

Do you want a build a snowman?


----------



## csb

C'mon let's go and play


----------



## csb

I never see you anymore


----------



## csb

Come out that door


----------



## csb

It's like you've gone awaaay


----------



## csb

We used to be best buddies


----------



## csb

But now you're gone


----------



## csb

I wish you would tell me why


----------



## csb

Do you want a build a snowman?


----------



## csb

It doesn't have to be a snowman.


----------



## matt267 PE

csb, just Let It Go.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like that song.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like that song.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like that song.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like that song.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like that song.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like that song.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like that song.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like that song.


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I like that song.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like that song.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like that song.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like that song.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like that song.


----------



## frazil

Blah


----------



## frazil

I gave up a life of crime


----------



## frazil

Gave it to a friend of mine


----------



## frazil

Ain't no wolf can sing like me


----------



## frazil

But if they could I suppose....


----------



## frazil

Blah blah Idaho


----------



## frazil

I need an existential vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a quiet vacation.


----------



## matt267 PE

Peace and quiet.


----------



## matt267 PE

No wife


----------



## matt267 PE

No daughter


----------



## matt267 PE

Just peace and quiet.


----------



## matt267 PE

What


----------



## matt267 PE

I can dream.


----------



## Transpo_Girl

hello


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hello back at you


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## frazil

I'm ready for the weekend


----------



## frazil

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

You betcha


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

Take a trip to Reading Railroad


----------



## frazil

I think I could do this in my sleep


----------



## frazil

I think I could do this in my sleep


----------



## frazil

I think I could do this in my sleep


----------



## frazil

I think I could do this in my sleep


----------



## frazil

I think I could do this in my sleep


----------



## frazil

I think I could do this in my sleep


----------



## frazil

I think I could do this in my sleep


----------



## frazil

I think I could do this in my sleep


----------



## frazil

I think I could do this in my sleep


----------



## frazil

I think I could do this in my sleep


----------



## frazil

I think I could do this in my sleep


----------



## frazil

I think I could do this in my sleep


----------



## frazil

I think I could do this in my sleep


----------



## frazil

I think I could do this in my sleep


----------



## frazil

I think I could do this in my sleep


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

I'm sleeping right now


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

You're feeling very sleepy


----------



## frazil

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Fraz, you're on fire.


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## NJmike PE

still at work post. 12.5 hours now. good times


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> still at work post. 12.5 hours now. good times


I am a Gigantic DoucheBag

Deadline coming up?


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

avoidance spam


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for another 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for another 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for another 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for another 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for another 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for another 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for another 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for another 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for another 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

no results for an additional 40 days


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

repeat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 48k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 48k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 48k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 48k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 48k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 48k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 48k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 48k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 48k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 48k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 48k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 48k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 48k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 48k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 48k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 48k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 48k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 48k


----------



## matt267 PE

getting to 48k


----------



## matt267 PE

48k


----------



## matt267 PE

48k +1

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

woooo


----------



## akwooly

ok matt 2k before you go to bed tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

Transpo_Girl said:


> hello


Well hello there.

:wub:


----------



## NJmike PE

but seriously, leaving in a few. FINALLY


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> ok matt 2k before you go to bed tonight


you gonna help??


----------



## matt267 PE

0001


----------



## matt267 PE

0002


----------



## matt267 PE

0003


----------



## matt267 PE

0004


----------



## matt267 PE

0005


----------



## matt267 PE

0006


----------



## matt267 PE

0007


----------



## matt267 PE

0008


----------



## matt267 PE

0009


----------



## matt267 PE

0010


----------



## matt267 PE

0011


----------



## matt267 PE

0012


----------



## matt267 PE

0013


----------



## matt267 PE

0014


----------



## matt267 PE

0015


----------



## matt267 PE

0016


----------



## matt267 PE

0017


----------



## matt267 PE

0018


----------



## matt267 PE

0019


----------



## matt267 PE

0020


----------



## matt267 PE

0021


----------



## matt267 PE

0022


----------



## matt267 PE

0023


----------



## NJmike PE

matt's unoriginal


----------



## matt267 PE

0024


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt's unoriginal


:redface: :redface: :redface: :redface: :redface: :redface: :redface: :redface: :redface: :redface:


----------



## matt267 PE

Like you invented numbers.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now you made me lose my count.


----------



## matt267 PE

Jerk


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you still at work?


----------



## matt267 PE

something original


----------



## matt267 PE

something original


----------



## matt267 PE

something original


----------



## matt267 PE

something original


----------



## matt267 PE

something original


----------



## matt267 PE

something original


----------



## matt267 PE

something original


----------



## matt267 PE

something original


----------



## matt267 PE

something original


----------



## matt267 PE

something original


----------



## matt267 PE

something original


----------



## matt267 PE

something original


----------



## matt267 PE

something original


----------



## matt267 PE

something original


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

something original


----------



## matt267 PE

something original


----------



## matt267 PE

something original


----------



## matt267 PE

something original


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Like you invented numbers.


yes. Yes I did.



matt267 said:


> Now you made me lose my count.


Good



matt267 said:


> Jerk


I know you are but what am I?



matt267 said:


> Are you still at work?


Yes. Leaving in about 5 minutes


----------



## matt267 PE

something original


----------



## NJmike PE

peace out.


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be quiet in the office.


----------



## matt267 PE

must be nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be quiet in the office.


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be quiet in the office.


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be quiet in the office.


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be quiet in the office.


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be quiet in the office.


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be quiet in the office.


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be quiet in the office.


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be quiet in the office.


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be quiet in the office.


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be quiet in the office.


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be quiet in the office.


----------



## matt267 PE

this shit better get to 50k tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be quiet in the office.


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be quiet in the office.


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be quiet in the office.


----------



## akwooly

just spammin


----------



## akwooly

just spammin


----------



## akwooly

just spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be quiet in the office.


----------



## akwooly

just spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be quiet in the office.


----------



## akwooly

just spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be quiet in the office.


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be quiet in the office.


----------



## akwooly

just spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is finally Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is finally Friday.


----------



## akwooly

just spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is finally Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is finally Friday.


----------



## akwooly

just spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is finally Friday.


----------



## akwooly

just spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is finally Friday.


----------



## akwooly

just spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is finally Friday.


----------



## akwooly

just spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is finally Friday.


----------



## akwooly

just spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is finally Friday.


----------



## akwooly

just spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is finally Friday.


----------



## akwooly

just spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

you got TOP


----------



## akwooly

just spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is finally Friday.


----------



## akwooly

just spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is finally Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is finally Friday.


----------



## akwooly

wooo i did!


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is finally Friday.


----------



## akwooly

just spammin


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is finally Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is finally Friday.


----------



## akwooly

hangry


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is finally Friday.


----------



## akwooly

hangry


----------



## akwooly

hangry


----------



## matt267 PE

SW likes to watch.


----------



## akwooly

hangry


----------



## matt267 PE

SW likes to watch.


----------



## matt267 PE

SW likes to watch.


----------



## akwooly

i have noticed


----------



## matt267 PE

SW likes to watch.


----------



## matt267 PE

SW likes to watch, it's kinda weird.


----------



## matt267 PE

SW likes to watch, it's kinda weird.


----------



## akwooly

hangry


----------



## matt267 PE

SW likes to watch, it's kinda weird.


----------



## matt267 PE

SW likes to watch, it's kinda weird.


----------



## matt267 PE

SW likes to watch, it's kinda weird.


----------



## matt267 PE

SW likes to watch, it's kinda weird.


----------



## akwooly

ship wreck


----------



## matt267 PE

SW likes to watch, it's kinda weird.


----------



## akwooly

hangry


----------



## akwooly

hangry


----------



## akwooly

hangry


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> ship wreck


That's SW?

Cool, what's the guys name?


----------



## matt267 PE

SW likes to watch, it's kinda weird.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet upstairs.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet upstairs.


----------



## akwooly

hangry


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet upstairs.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet upstairs.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet upstairs.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet upstairs.


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ship wreck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's SW?
> 
> Cool, what's the guys name?
Click to expand...

yup that's ship wreck


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet upstairs.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet upstairs.


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet upstairs.


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet upstairs.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet upstairs.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet upstairs.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet upstairs.


----------



## akwooly

ugh gotta do work for a while


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet upstairs.


----------



## matt267 PE

peace out.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll give a few more for good measure.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll give a few more for good measure.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll give a few more for good measure.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

My keyboard might be broken


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching UFC


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching UFC


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching UFC


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Watching UFC


Who's winning?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Kosheck and Pierce. Kinda even after second round


----------



## matt267 PE

he never hit the brakes and he was shifting gears


----------



## matt267 PE

he never hit the brakes and he was shifting gears


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I'm sure it is a rerun


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mommas in the graveyard and daddy's in jail


----------



## matt267 PE

I used to watch the UFC when they first started on PPV. It was cool to see different styles fight. Then Gracie come around and controlled everyone.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Mommas in the graveyard and daddy's in jail


yup


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

He retired


----------



## matt267 PE

well, not really.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> He retired


I'm sure he did. That was years ago.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now MMA is it's own style.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

That's on my phone


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I'm sure it is a rerun


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quitting time.

See you all in the AM.


----------



## akwooly

Laters


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We almost captured an old newbie.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We almost captured an old newbie.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We almost captured an old newbie.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We almost captured an old newbie.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We almost captured an old newbie.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We almost captured an old newbie.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We almost captured an old newbie.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I thought I saw a Puddy Cat.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

NFL draft


----------



## engineergurl

I don't know what the eff happened but when a GSD runs from a cat fight, you know it's bad. PJ is bleeding and now won't go near Rizzo, Rizzo is laying in front of the room with the litter box and cat food. I foresee another fight. Personally, I think he tried to hump his sister and she flipped on him and now he's being butt hurt.


----------



## engineergurl

whats for lunch tomorrow?


----------



## engineergurl

I need to wash out the blender and get my shakeology ready


----------



## engineergurl

and pack my bento box


----------



## engineergurl

okay both cats have crossed the baby gate


----------



## engineergurl

PJ is trying to circle rizzo


----------



## akwooly

Need to find dinner


----------



## engineergurl

I think if he can make it to the food


----------



## engineergurl

maple Jim Beam


----------



## engineergurl

ak I was going to pm you


----------



## engineergurl

I'm getting ready to run a P90X3 challenge and was wondering if you knew anyone who may be interested


----------



## engineergurl

but you are gone now


----------



## engineergurl

probably trying to find dinner


----------



## engineergurl

no cat fights so far


----------



## engineergurl

PJ is getting ready to come back over the gate to be with the dogs


----------



## engineergurl

wow


----------



## engineergurl

Rosemary's Baby is going to be on TV


----------



## engineergurl

should I bring a ham sandwich for lunch?


----------



## engineergurl

do you think that is still good? from Sunday


----------



## engineergurl

I know fish is like a 3 day limit but isn't ham like 7 days?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> I know fish is like a 3 day limit but isn't ham like 7 days?


Should be fine.

Good luck.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sorry I wasn't much help.


----------



## engineergurl

so here is what I'm thinking


----------



## NJmike PE

This should be interesting...


----------



## engineergurl

you know what, y'all don't care do you?


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh no. You have my attention


----------



## engineergurl

I am trying to figure some employment things out


----------



## NJmike PE

Such as....


----------



## engineergurl

on one hand, I have a job I dislike and now I have to try to get that job


----------



## engineergurl

on the other hand, I have a job that I could love but suck at


----------



## NJmike PE

What happened to the one you were interviewing for


----------



## engineergurl

so where do i invest my time?


----------



## engineergurl

I had to turn it down when they offered it to me


----------



## NJmike PE

When are you guys moving


----------



## engineergurl

depends on some stuff


----------



## engineergurl

we were supposed to move late fall/early winter


----------



## NJmike PE

I think that should govern what you do


----------



## engineergurl

but who knows


----------



## engineergurl

not really though because my job was posted as a perm position


----------



## engineergurl

so if I don't try to get it, then I have no job


----------



## engineergurl

the other stuff, I can do on the side for now


----------



## engineergurl

that other job was awesome


----------



## engineergurl

but I needed to be able to travel sunday night to thursday night


----------



## engineergurl

it would have ended up with me seeing my husband 3 days a month total


----------



## engineergurl

and spending more than half the pay on dog boarding


----------



## NJmike PE

Dog boarding is expensive.


----------



## engineergurl

hmmm... bed time?


----------



## NJmike PE

Not seeing your spouse but only 3 days a month? Yuck


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah. I'm out. Long day


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> Dog boarding is expensive.




$37 a day for the two of them... figure I would have to drop them off on Sunday and pick them up on Friday, they would be there more than with me


----------



## engineergurl

night dude


----------



## engineergurl

NO SLEEP TILL BROOKLYN


----------



## engineergurl

if I went to bed now, I would get 8.5 hours of sleep because I am actually getting to set the alarms for 6:30 am


----------



## engineergurl

oh it says ak is back


----------



## engineergurl

are you back?


----------



## engineergurl

I am going to go wash the blender and grab a beer


----------



## engineergurl

maybe I am alone


----------



## engineergurl

guess so


----------



## engineergurl

okay for real


----------



## engineergurl

this pillow was like "pick me"


----------



## engineergurl

and this pillow was like "no pick me!"


----------



## engineergurl

and I was all like "pillow fight!"


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## engineergurl

1/2 scoop chocolate shakeology, 1.5 cups reduced sugar vanilla almond milk, 1 tbsp peanut butter.... all into the blender to add ice to and mix in the morning. BREAKFAST made


----------



## engineergurl

bud light lime


----------



## engineergurl

I am very excited about this weekend


----------



## engineergurl

going to go for a drive and meet a non-EB internet friend


----------



## engineergurl

known her for years... like three years


----------



## engineergurl

she's going through a rough patch


----------



## engineergurl

we are gonna meet for a late lunch


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## engineergurl

okay you know what, it's boring in here alone if you aren't really drunk and trying to quote songs


----------



## engineergurl

okay, I'm done, now you guys bury this


----------



## akwooly

Found dinner but now kids want to play connect four. I know you east coasters are prob off to bed.


----------



## blybrook PE

Lol, they likely r. Filling the rear fuel tank in prep of driving north in da morning


----------



## YMZ PE

There's a place north of Alaska?


----------



## YMZ PE

Oh right...where Santy Claus lives.


----------



## YMZ PE

"You can't fool me...there's ain't no such thing as sanity clause!"


----------



## YMZ PE

"And two hard-boiled eggs."


----------



## YMZ PE

I have a bunch of St. Vincent songs stuck in my head.


----------



## YMZ PE

And I'm sorely tempted to show up to work in a robe with curlers in my hair tomorrow morning


----------



## YMZ PE

On account of someone saying I was "all dolled up" for an event today


----------



## YMZ PE

"All dolled up"...seriously, who says that?!


----------



## YMZ PE

His boss then told me I should get a feather duster and put on an apron


----------



## YMZ PE

So yeah...curlers, a robe, slippers, and smeared lipstick


----------



## YMZ PE

Like some scene out of I Love Lucy


----------



## YMZ PE

:bananalama:


----------



## YMZ PE

TOP (less)

:Banane20:


----------



## cement

and buried in spam


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> Lol, they likely r. Filling the rear fuel tank in prep of driving north in da morning


Coming up to get more of your stuff?


----------



## akwooly

YMZ PE said:


> "You can't fool me...there's ain't no such thing as sanity clause!"


I grew up a couple miles from his house


----------



## akwooly

YMZ PE said:


> I have a bunch of St. Vincent songs stuck in my head.


Could be nicki minaj songs


----------



## akwooly

YMZ PE said:


> There's a place north of Alaska?


More north within ak.


----------



## akwooly

YMZ PE said:


> TOP (less)
> 
> :Banane20:


I dare you


----------



## NJmike PE

Awake


----------



## akwooly

You up early.


----------



## NJmike PE

Asleep


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> and I was all like "pillow fight!"


Pics?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Asleep


You still asleep?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn slacker.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just kidding.


----------



## matt267 PE

You had a long day yesterday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I doubt you get paid overtime.


----------



## matt267 PE

On the bright side, it's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm out of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on here?


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asleep
> 
> 
> 
> You still asleep?
Click to expand...

On and off. Kicker was that #3 didn't sleep well. Neither did her parents


----------



## NJmike PE

It may be a short day on today


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> It may be a short day on today


That and a lot of Fing spam today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Pushing for 50k before 1700


----------



## NJmike PE

But I'm still tired


----------



## matt267 PE

You need coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

You need coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

You need coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

You need coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

You need coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

You need coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

You need coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

You need coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

You need coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

You need coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

You need coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

I needed about an hour more of sleep


----------



## engineergurl

I am going back to bed for 40 min


----------



## frazil

I'm wide awake!


----------



## frazil

I went to bed at about 9pm last night


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## frazil

so glad it's friday!!


----------



## matt267 PE

^ +1


----------



## matt267 PE

It a pay day too


----------



## NJmike PE

I got an extra hour of sleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Feeling much better


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready to spam


----------



## frazil

we should totally be able to make it to 50k today


----------



## frazil

especially with Mike taking the day off to spam


----------



## frazil

we should totally be able to make it to 50k today


----------



## frazil

especially with Mike taking the day off to spam


----------



## frazil

we should totally be able to make it to 50k today


----------



## frazil

especially with Mike taking the day off to spam


----------



## frazil

we should totally be able to make it to 50k today


----------



## frazil

especially with Mike taking the day off to spam


----------



## frazil

we should totally be able to make it to 50k today


----------



## frazil

especially with Mike taking the day off to spam


----------



## frazil

we should totally be able to make it to 50k today


----------



## frazil

especially with Mike taking the day off to spam


----------



## frazil

we should totally be able to make it to 50k today


----------



## frazil

especially with Mike taking the day off to spam


----------



## frazil

we should totally be able to make it to 50k today


----------



## frazil

especially with Mike taking the day off to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

To 50k and beyond.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam I am


----------



## NJmike PE

spam I am


----------



## NJmike PE

green eggs ad ham


----------



## NJmike PE

green eggs and spam


----------



## NJmike PE

green eggs and spam


----------



## NJmike PE

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## NJmike PE

another unwritten rule in this thread: double posts do add to post count (for those tracking it)


----------



## NJmike PE

50k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

50k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

50k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

50k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

50k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

50k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

50k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

50k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

50k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

50k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

50k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

50k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## NJmike PE

50k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

50k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

50k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

where's our damn jell-O shots


----------



## NJmike PE

50k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

50k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

50k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

50k or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Maybe the magic happens at 50k


----------



## frazil

Maybe the magic happens at 50k


----------



## frazil

Maybe the magic happens at 50k


----------



## frazil

Maybe the magic happens at 50k


----------



## frazil

Maybe the magic happens at 50k


----------



## frazil

Maybe the magic happens at 50k


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineergurl said:


>


This looks delicious!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Lumber Jim said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks delicious!!!!
Click to expand...

yes please


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing import to say


----------



## NJmike PE

so much for having an easy, mindless day. This day is quickly going to the shitter


----------



## akwooly

Morning fly by


----------



## NJmike PE

1030 and I already need a drink


----------



## NJmike PE

where the hell is everybody??


----------



## frazil

I'm hungry already


----------



## frazil

bacon pie pics don't help


----------



## frazil

I've had too much coffee


----------



## frazil

I've got pb&amp;j for lunch


----------



## frazil

looks like that's what I'll be having until the new fridge arrives


----------



## frazil

I should at least wait until 11am to eat my sandwich


----------



## frazil

right?


----------



## NJmike PE

I love pb&amp;j


----------



## NJmike PE

Member name

Posts

matt267

15395

NJmike PE

9035

engineergurl

3436

Lumber Jim

3190

frazil

3019

Ship Wreck PE

2493

Golden Eagle

2134

akwooly

2116

Master slacker

1338

ramnares

1324

knight1fox3

963

Sapper

770

SMott

563

Weavs33

379

Ble_PE

316

blybrook PE

297

envirotex

278

maryannette

239

csb

239

MetsFan

227

Dexman PE

216

FLBuff PE

149

Flyer_PE

82

FROZEN CHOSEN

53

Dark Knight

50

Road Guy

47

sycamore PE

40

YMZ PE

29

bosco115

29

Supe

15

TehMightyEngineer

15

Krakosky

13

roscodog05

9

civengPE

8

PE2B

5

roadwreck

2

cement

2

BosStr27

2

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

kevo_55

1

PeeWee

1

LikesToNerd

1

testee

1

Transpo_Girl

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

ATL Derek

1

Dleg

1


----------



## matt267 PE

here


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has 15k in this thread?!?

What a pig


----------



## matt267 PE

gone


----------



## NJmike PE

did you bring pie?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt has 15k in this thread?!?
> 
> What a pig


don't judge me.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267: doesn't share well with others


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> did you bring pie?


mmmmm bacon pie.


----------



## NJmike PE

whats even better is the mac n cheese under the bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267: doesn't share well with others


There's plenty of spam to go around. About 100k pieces to be exact.


----------



## NJmike PE

I see this being made in my future


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> matt267: doesn't share well with others
> 
> 
> 
> There's plenty of spam to go around. About 100k pieces to be exact.
Click to expand...

negative. about 50k now


----------



## NJmike PE

hi EG

:wave2:


----------



## NJmike PE

fine. ignore me


----------



## NJmike PE

not feeling much love at all today


----------



## matt267 PE

back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer


----------



## NJmike PE

beer here


----------



## engineergurl

I just ate an entire cucumber


----------



## NJmike PE

maybe a liquid lunch....


----------



## engineergurl

hi mike


----------



## engineergurl

I was scanning the spam to see what everyone has been up to this morning


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> I just ate an entire cucumber


Whole?

pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## engineergurl

still working on trouble shooting here


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ate an entire cucumber
> 
> 
> 
> Whole?
> 
> pictures or it didn't happen
Click to expand...



no sliced up


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

that's too bad. I had visions in my head already


----------



## NJmike PE

F5....F5....F5....F5


----------



## NJmike PE

F5....F5....F5....F5


----------



## NJmike PE

F5....F5....F5....F5


----------



## matt267 PE

:facepalm:


----------



## frazil

pb&amp;j is gone


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> pb&amp;j is gone


thanks for sharing


----------



## engineergurl

my cherry tomatoes are gone now too


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 &amp; *Frazil*: doesn't share well with others


fixt


----------



## engineergurl

I have some ham, carrots, rice crackers and pickles left


----------



## engineergurl

it's peanut butter jelly time


----------



## engineergurl

peanut butter jelly time


----------



## engineergurl

peanut butter, peanut butter, peanut butter jelly time


----------



## engineergurl

peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat


----------



## NJmike PE

nobody knows


----------



## NJmike PE

the trouble I've seen


----------



## engineergurl

okay, now I want some PB and J


----------



## matt267 PE

ya'll must be hungry with all this talk of food.


----------



## engineergurl

I have one email, 60 min of training, a little research, a job application and a trip to the post office left for today. And of course relaying information from IT to everyone else as they attempt to fix this thing


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> ya'll must be hungry with all this talk of food.




no, I try to eat a snack around 10 am usually


----------



## engineergurl

except I wasn't paying attention


----------



## engineergurl

and I just kept eating and eating


----------



## engineergurl

at least it was veggies


----------



## engineergurl

imagine if all those cucumber slices and tomatoes had been potato chips!


----------



## engineergurl

you know what I think I am going to do?


----------



## engineergurl

I think I am going to go over to the grocery store


----------



## engineergurl

get me some pork rinds and bean dip


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> imagine if all those cucumber slices and tomatoes had been potato chips!


yumm


----------



## NJmike PE

beer oclock


----------



## NJmike PE

thanks a lot. now it's time to eat my banana. Don't go getting to excited Matt. Lets keep it clean for the kids


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p8Ni1sXBLk


----------



## engineergurl

this S#1+ is bananas


----------



## engineergurl

b


----------



## engineergurl

a


----------



## engineergurl

n


----------



## engineergurl

a


----------



## engineergurl

n


----------



## engineergurl

a


----------



## engineergurl

s


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> thanks a lot. now it's time to eat my banana. Don't go getting to excited Matt. Lets keep it clean for the kids


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a lot. now it's time to eat my banana. Don't go getting to excited Matt. Lets keep it clean for the kids
Click to expand...

I told you. keep it clean. prevert


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## akwooly

Biking to school with my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> Biking to school with my daughter.


you're a good dad.


----------



## engineergurl

it's lunch time already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! day is almost half over!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frazil

lunch is long gone. Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## csb

This weekend


----------



## csb

try not to shit your pants


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> This weekend








csb said:


> try not to shit your pants


This is always a problem for me....


----------



## envirotex

friday.


----------



## envirotex

That makes me so happy, I'm gonna post it in here too.


----------



## envirotex

Everybody's workin' for the weekend


----------



## envirotex

Everyone's watching to see what you will do
Everyone's looking at you, oh
Everyone's wondering will you come out tonight
Everyone's trying to get it right, get it right


----------



## envirotex

Everybody's working for the weekend
Everybody wants a new romance
Everybody's going off the deep end
Everybody needs a second chance, oh


----------



## envirotex

You want a piece of my heart?
You better start from the start
You want to be in the show?
C'mon baby, let's go


----------



## envirotex

Everyone's looking to see if it was you
Everyone wants you to come through
Everyone's hoping it'll all work out
Everyone's waiting to hold you out


----------



## envirotex

Everybody's working for the weekend
Everybody wants a new romance, hey yeah
Everybody's going off the deep end
Everybody needs a second chance, oh


----------



## envirotex

You want a piece of my heart?
You better start from the start
You want to be in the show?
C'mon baby, let's go


----------



## NJmike PE

friday afternoon


----------



## envirotex

Hey! (face melting guaitar solo)


----------



## envirotex

You want a piece of my heart?
You better start from the start
You want to be in the show?
C'mon baby, let's go


----------



## envirotex

You want a piece of my heart?
You better start from the start
You want to be in the show?
C'mon baby, let's go


----------



## NJmike PE

Seen the lights go out on broadway
I saw the Empire State laid low
And life went on beyond the Palisades
They all bought Cadillacs
And left there long ago
They held a concert out in Brooklyn
To watch the island bridges blow
They turned our power down
And drove us underground
But we went right on with the show


----------



## NJmike PE

I've seen the lights go out on Broadway
I saw the ruins at my feet
You know we almost didn't notice it
We'd seen it all the time on Forty-second Street
They burned the chuches up in Harlem
Like in the Spanish civil war
The flames were ev'rywhere
But no one really cared
It always burned up there before


----------



## NJmike PE

I've seen the lights go out on Broadway
I've watched the mighty skyline fall
The boats were waiting at the battery
The union went on strike
They never sailed at all
They sent a carrier out from Norfolk
And picked the Yankees up for free
They said that Queens could stay
They blew the Bronx away
And sank Manhattan out at sea


----------



## NJmike PE

You know those lights were bright on Broadway
That was so many years ago
Before we all lived here in Florida
Before the Mafia took over Mexico
There are not many who remember
They say a handful still survive
To tell the world about
The way the lights went out
And keep the memory alive


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBPbOjA_cWg


----------



## akwooly

frazil said:


> lunch is long gone. Is it time to go home yet?


just finished my first cup of coffee. lunch is still 3 hours away!


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> lunch is long gone. Is it time to go home yet?
> 
> 
> 
> just finished my first cup of coffee. lunch is still 3 hours away!
Click to expand...

I keep telling you that your clock is waaaay off.


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch was an hour ago


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> lunch was an hour ago


dang, i ate breakfast instead


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> lunch was an hour ago
> 
> 
> 
> dang, i ate breakfast instead
Click to expand...

I prefer breakfast to lunch/dinner any day.


----------



## akwooly

horseshoes at my house this weekend, who's coming?


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> lunch was an hour ago
> 
> 
> 
> dang, i ate breakfast instead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer breakfast to lunch/dinner any day.
Click to expand...

i love breakfast. anytime.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> horseshoes at my house this weekend, who's coming?


Will you have bacon pie?


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> horseshoes at my house this weekend, who's coming?
> 
> 
> 
> Will you have bacon pie?
Click to expand...

no, but we are having a smoked pork butt.and ribs. and beer.


----------



## akwooly

need to hit 50k before quittin time.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> horseshoes at my house this weekend, who's coming?


We will all be there


----------



## envirotex

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> horseshoes at my house this weekend, who's coming?
> 
> 
> 
> We will all be there
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> horseshoes at my house this weekend, who's coming?
> 
> 
> 
> We will all be there
Click to expand...

sweet, i'll get a couple more pork roasts and get them in the smoker


----------



## envirotex

do i need to bring my own mosquito net?


----------



## akwooly

envirotex said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> horseshoes at my house this weekend, who's coming?
> 
> 
> 
> We will all be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

random draw for partners and seed for bracket, no intentionally stacking teams


----------



## akwooly

envirotex said:


> do i need to bring my own mosquito net?


yes, they are bad right now


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> horseshoes at my house this weekend, who's coming?


I better leave now. Traffic will be murder


----------



## akwooly

thermacells work well


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> do i need to bring my own mosquito net?
> 
> 
> 
> yes, they are bad right now
Click to expand...

So I should leave #3 at home? I heard they get big up there. can carry away a small child...


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> horseshoes at my house this weekend, who's coming?
> 
> 
> 
> I better leave now. Traffic will be murder
Click to expand...

pack some snacks


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> do i need to bring my own mosquito net?
> 
> 
> 
> yes, they are bad right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I should leave #3 at home? I heard they get big up there. can carry away a small child...
Click to expand...

just anchor the baby down and cover with deet(not really i dont even use deet), the owl and osprey in the neighborhood may more worrisome


----------



## NJmike PE

Waitin', watchin' the clock, it's four o'clock, it's got to stop
Tell him, take no more, she practices her speech
As he opens the door, she rolls over...
Pretends to sleep as he looks her over


----------



## NJmike PE

She lies and says she's in love with him, can't find a better man...
She dreams in color, she dreams in red, can't find a better man...
Can't find a better man
Can't find a better man
Ohh...


----------



## NJmike PE

Talkin' to herself, there's no one else who needs to know...
She tells herself, oh...
Memories back when she was bold and strong
And waiting for the world to come along...
Swears she knew it, now she swears he's gone


----------



## NJmike PE

She lies and says she's in love with him, can't find a better man...
She dreams in color, she dreams in red, can't find a better man...
She lies and says she still loves him, can't find a better man...
She dreams in color, she dreams in red, can't find a better man...
Can't find a better man
Can't find a better man
Yeah...


----------



## NJmike PE

She loved him, yeah... she don't want to leave this way
She feeds him, yeah... that's why she'll be back again


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't find a better man
Can't find a better man
Can't find a better man
Can't find a better... man...


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4BObpNQqNo


----------



## NJmike PE

A bottle of white, a bottle of red
Perhaps a bottle of rose instead
We'll get a table near the street
In our old familiar place
You and I-face to face


----------



## NJmike PE

A bottle of red, a bottle of white
It all depends on your appetite
I'll meet you any time you want
In our Italian Restaurant.


----------



## NJmike PE

Things are okay with me these days
Got a good job, got a good office
Got a new wife, got a new life
And the family's fine
We lost touch long ago
You lost weight I did not know
You could ever look so nice after
So much time.


----------



## NJmike PE

Do you remember those days hanging out
At the village green?
Engineer boots, leather jackets
And tight blue jeans
Drop a dime in the box play the
Song about New Orleans
Cold beer, hot lights
My sweet romantic teenage nights


----------



## NJmike PE

Brenda and Eddie were the
Popular steadies
And the king and the queen
Of the prom
Riding around with the car top
Down and the radio on
Nobody looked any finer
Or was more of a hit at the
Parkway Diner
We never knew we could want more
Than that out of life
Surely Brenda and Eddie would
Always know how to survive.


----------



## NJmike PE

Brenda and Eddy were still going
Steady in the summer of '75
When they decided the marriage would
Be at the end of July
Everyone said they were crazy
"Brenda you know you're much too lazy
Eddie could never afford to live that
Kind of life."
But there we were wavin' Brenda and
Eddie goodbye.


----------



## NJmike PE

They got an apartment with deep
Pile carpet
And a couple of paintings from Sears
A big waterbed that they bought
With the bread
They had saved for a couple
Of years
They started to fight when the
Money got tight
And they just didn't count on
The tears.


----------



## NJmike PE

They lived for a while in a
Very nice style
But it's always the same in the end
They got a divorce as a matter
Of course
And they parted the closest
Of friends
Then the king and the queen went
Back to the green
But you can never go back
There again.


----------



## NJmike PE

Brenda and Eddie had had it
Already by the summer of '75
From the high to the low to
The end of the show
For the rest of their lives
They couldn't go back to
The greasers
The best they could do was
Pick up the pieces
We always knew they would both
Find a way to get by
That's all I heard about
Brenda and Eddie
Can't tell you more than I
Told you already
And here we are wavin' Brenda
And Eddie goodbye.


----------



## NJmike PE

A bottle of red, a bottle of white
Whatever kind of mood you're in tonight
I'll meet you anytime you want
In our Italian Restaurant.


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okyI2MAe6Sc


----------



## envirotex

NJmike PE said:


> &gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4BObpNQqNo


Eddie.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's this horseshoe game at anyway??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's this horseshoe game at anyway??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's this horseshoe game at anyway??


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> &gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4BObpNQqNo
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie.
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that like many others during that era, he was crush material for you?


----------



## engineergurl

post toasties


----------



## engineergurl

I have two things left to do


----------



## engineergurl

one should take 60 min


----------



## engineergurl

the other 5 min


----------



## engineergurl

I can partially spam while doing the one that takes 60 min


----------



## engineergurl

but not during the one that will take 5 min


----------



## engineergurl

so off to the OSHA site I go


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Where's this horseshoe game at anyway??


my house, Alaska, you better start driving now and don't forget your passport you'll need it to get through canada.


----------



## frazil

google says its going to take 78 hours...might not make it before the weekend is over.


----------



## frazil

it's not even 3 o'clock?!


----------



## frazil

I'm so done.


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> google says its going to take 78 hours...might not make it before the weekend is over.


drive fast.

or even better, lets call Flyer_PE


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> I'm so done.


same here. Waiting for the bossman to show up to go over something, get him to sign some plans and then I'm gonna make like a tree and get out of here.


----------



## akwooly

[SIZE=12pt]I got my first real six-string
Bought it at the five-and-dime
Played it till my fingers bled
Was the summer of '69[/SIZE]


----------



## akwooly

Me and some guys from school
Had a band and we tried real hard
Jimmy quit, Jody got married
I shoulda known we'd never get far


----------



## akwooly

Oh when I look back now
That summer seemed to last forever
And if I had the choice
Ya - I'd always wanna be there
Those were the best days of my life


----------



## akwooly

Ain't no use in complainin'
When you got a job to do
Spent my evenings down at the drive-in
And that's when I met you


----------



## akwooly

Standin' on your mama's porch
You told me that you'd wait forever
Oh and when you held my hand
I knew that it was now or never
Those were the best days of my life
oh yeeaahh


----------



## akwooly

Back in the summer of '69 Ohhhhh


----------



## akwooly

Man we were killin' time
We were young and restless
We needed to unwind
I guess nothin' can last forever - forever, no
Yeah


----------



## akwooly

And now the times are changin'
Look at everything that's come and gone
Sometimes when I play that old six-string
Think about you wonder what went wrong


----------



## akwooly

Standin' on your mama's porch
You told me that it last forever
Oh the way you held my hand
I knew that it was now or never
Those were the best days of my life


----------



## akwooly

Ohh yeeaahh.... Back in the summer of '69
uhh huh...it was the summer of 69
Ohhh Yeeaahh....me and my baby in 69
Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh...ho....
it was the summer....the summer, the summer of 69
YEAH


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> google says its going to take 78 hours...might not make it before the weekend is over.
> 
> 
> 
> drive fast.
> 
> or even better, lets call Flyer_PE
Click to expand...

Good idea. He can pick us up.


----------



## NJmike PE

boss just call. not coming in. leaving in 15 minutes


----------



## csb

akwooly said:


> shipwreck




Whoa..pictures of seamen?


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> shipwreck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa..pictures of seamen?
Click to expand...



Yeah- next time someone asks me if I want to see their GI Joe, I'll be a little more prepared


----------



## engineergurl

cast in place concrete


----------



## engineergurl

they said erected


----------



## engineergurl

supported


----------



## engineergurl

braced and maintained


----------



## engineergurl

jack layout


----------



## engineergurl

shoring equipment


----------



## engineergurl

erected shoring equipment?


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> erected shoring equipment?


must be inspected


----------



## engineergurl

rigid and capable of carrying a load


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> google says its going to take 78 hours...might not make it before the weekend is over.
> 
> 
> 
> drive fast.or even better, lets call Flyer_PE
Click to expand...

Tell Flyer to swing down and pick me up in Ga. I will chip in 20 bucks for gas.


----------



## engineergurl

jacking operations


----------



## engineergurl

work platforms (Lucite shoes?)


----------



## engineergurl

with money slots in the toes


----------



## engineergurl

superimposed loads


----------



## engineergurl

apple bottom jeans


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ out!


----------



## engineergurl

good grief


----------



## engineergurl

as soon as I finish this section


----------



## engineergurl

I haven't been sitting here for 60 min yet, have I?


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, pretty sure it's only been 15 min


----------



## engineergurl

well maybe like 20 now


----------



## engineergurl

nope it had been 34 min so I'm more than half way done with todays scheduled training


----------



## akwooly

csb said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> shipwreck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa..pictures of seamen?
Click to expand...

he is not a seamen, he is a Chief.


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> NJ out!


leaving early?


----------



## engineergurl

yawn


----------



## engineergurl

limited access zone


----------



## engineergurl

brace the wall


----------



## engineergurl

hey guess what a limited access zone must be established prior to the start of construction


----------



## engineergurl

I have heard this statement at least 6 times in the last 5 min


----------



## engineergurl

I couldn't take it any more.... I was aiming to get to only having 18 hours and 10 min left but 18 hours and 17 min will have to do


----------



## csb

"what does three up and three down mean to you, airman?"


----------



## csb

end of an inning?


----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ out!
> 
> 
> 
> leaving early?
Click to expand...

Home


----------



## NJmike PE

No one home. It's quiet here


----------



## NJmike PE

No one home. It's quiet here


----------



## NJmike PE

No one home. It's quiet here


----------



## NJmike PE

No one home. It's quiet here


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ out!
> 
> 
> 
> leaving early?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home
Click to expand...

You're like a state worker now getting home before 4pm.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> No one home. It's quiet here


enjoy!


----------



## NJmike PE

No one home. It's quiet here


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ out!
> 
> 
> 
> leaving early?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're like a state worker now getting home before 4pm.
Click to expand...

I figured 46 hours was enough


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ out!
> 
> 
> 
> leaving early?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're like a state worker now getting home before 4pm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured 46 hours was enough
Click to expand...

just think of that overtime pay!


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no overtime for the dedicated


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no overtime for the dedicated


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> There's no overtime for the dedicated


you need a union


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no overtime for the dedicated


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ out!
> 
> 
> 
> leaving early?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're like a state worker now getting home before 4pm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured 46 hours was enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just think of that overtime pay!
Click to expand...

Salary = no ot


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no overtime for the dedicated
> 
> 
> 
> you need a union
Click to expand...

I'm in one.


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ out!
> 
> 
> 
> leaving early?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're like a state worker now getting home before 4pm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured 46 hours was enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just think of that overtime pay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Salary = no ot
Click to expand...

you need a union


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no overtime for the dedicated


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no overtime for the dedicated


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ out!
> 
> 
> 
> leaving early?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're like a state worker now getting home before 4pm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured 46 hours was enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just think of that overtime pay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Salary = no ot
Click to expand...

big Christmas bonus?


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no overtime for the dedicated
> 
> 
> 
> you need a union
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in one.
Click to expand...

they aren't doing their job then


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no overtime for the dedicated or salaried


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no overtime for the dedicated
> 
> 
> 
> you need a union
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they aren't doing their job then
Click to expand...

That's not the least of it.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no overtime for the dedicated or salaried


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no overtime for the dedicated or salaried


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no overtime for the dedicated or salaried


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no overtime for the dedicated or salaried


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no overtime for the dedicated or salaried


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no overtime for the dedicated or salaried


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no overtime for the dedicated or salaried


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no overtime for the dedicated or salaried


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no overtime for the dedicated or salaried


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no overtime for the dedicated or salaried


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no overtime for the dedicated or salaried


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no overtime for the dedicated or salaried


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no overtime for the dedicated or salaried


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no overtime for the dedicated or salaried


----------



## engineergurl

the successfulness sine wave


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it, why aren't we at 50k yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> the successfulness sine wave


Are we still in training?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it, why aren't we at 50k yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it, why aren't we at 50k yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it, why aren't we at 50k yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it, why aren't we at 50k yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it, why aren't we at 50k yet?


----------



## akwooly

mikey is slacking


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> mikey is slacking


I don't know.

I'm being too question his dedication.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it, why aren't we at 50k yet?


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> the successfulness sine wave
> 
> 
> 
> Are we still in training?
Click to expand...

sort of yes, "personal development" reading


----------



## matt267 PE

EG and Fraz have put up some good #s too.


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> the successfulness sine wave
> 
> 
> 
> Are we still in training?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sort of yes, "personal development" reading
Click to expand...

Hm. Sounds, um, interesting.


----------



## engineergurl

Success, Survival and Failure... try to stop the wave and climb to success


----------



## matt267 PE

I may need some "personal development."


----------



## engineergurl

considering how much time I spend commuting and fighting with the internet to get it to work, I think I have contributed well


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> I may need some "personal development."




everyone can use a little now and then


----------



## engineergurl

okay, I think I'm going to try to slip out early


----------



## engineergurl

only tasks I didn't get accomplished this week that I wanted to was get a card for my nephew and go to the post office


----------



## engineergurl

then again maybe I should check my debit card balance first


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> only tasks I didn't get accomplished this week that I wanted to was get a card for my nephew and go to the post office


Don't forget mothers day


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> only tasks I didn't get accomplished this week that I wanted to was get a card for my nephew and go to the post office
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget mothers day
Click to expand...

already ordered Gerber Daisy's to be delivered on Saturday to both Mom and Grams


----------



## engineergurl

I'm a little ocd about planning my life out


----------



## engineergurl

boss man just left


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing wrong with a little ocd


----------



## engineergurl

is the rule 5 min or 10 min?


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing wrong with a little ocd


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing wrong with a little ocd


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing wrong with a little ocd


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing wrong with a little ocd


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing wrong with a little ocd


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing wrong with a little ocd


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing wrong with a little ocd


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing wrong with a little ocd


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing wrong with a little ocd


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing wrong with a little ocd


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

this weekend, shred some mail, sort through the lime green rubbermaid tub and the bottom of the stairs and the clear storage bin on the couch in the sitting room, take the pile of clothes in the bedroom, place in garbage bag and donate... grocery shopping, cleaning, get the pool going and maybe lunch with my friend


----------



## engineergurl

I was thinking about maybe tacking some more of that painting too but I'm not sure


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> this weekend, shred some mail, sort through the lime green rubbermaid tub and the bottom of the stairs and the clear storage bin on the couch in the sitting room, take the pile of clothes in the bedroom, place in garbage bag and donate...  grocery shopping, cleaning, get the pool going and maybe lunch with my friend


Don't Forget to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Nap time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Nap time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Nap time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Nap time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Nap time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Nap time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup. Eyes are closing.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup. Eyes are closing.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup. Eyes are closing.


----------



## csb

ARGH


----------



## frazil

Pirate csb


----------



## frazil

What number are we on?


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## frazil

What number are we on?


----------



## frazil

What number are we on?


----------



## frazil

Uh nothing


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> What number are we on?


48818 ish


----------



## frazil

Let's get to 50k


----------



## frazil

Let's get to 50k


----------



## frazil

Let's get to 50k


----------



## frazil

Let's get to 50k


----------



## frazil

Let's get to 50k


----------



## frazil

Let's get to 50k


----------



## frazil

Let's get to 50k


----------



## frazil

If I post 10 times/minute


----------



## frazil

I can do 1000 posts in 100 minutes


----------



## frazil

That's less than 2 hours


----------



## frazil

If somebody helps me (Matt)...


----------



## frazil

We could get it done in 50 min


----------



## frazil

Someone check my math


----------



## frazil

If more people help, we could get to 50k in like no tume


----------



## frazil

No time either


----------



## frazil

Finished planting the flowers


----------



## frazil

Finished planting the flowers


----------



## frazil

Finished planting the flowers


----------



## frazil

Finished planting the flowers


----------



## frazil

Finished planting the flowers


----------



## frazil

Finished planting the flowers


----------



## frazil

Finished planting the flowers


----------



## frazil

Finished planting the flowers


----------



## frazil

Finished planting the flowers


----------



## frazil

Finished planting the flowers


----------



## frazil

Need to clean the house


----------



## frazil

Need to clean the house


----------



## frazil

Need to clean the house


----------



## frazil

Need to clean the house


----------



## frazil

Need to clean the house


----------



## frazil

Need to clean the house


----------



## frazil

Need to clean the house


----------



## frazil

Need to clean the house


----------



## frazil

Ok I'll be back later


----------



## csb

It's time to see what I can do


----------



## csb

LET IT GO


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## akwooly

one for the cause


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## akwooly

one for the cause


----------



## akwooly

one for the cause


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## akwooly

one for the cause


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## akwooly

one for the cause


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## akwooly

one for the cause


----------



## akwooly

one for the cause


----------



## akwooly

one for the cause


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## akwooly

one for the cause


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## akwooly

one for the cause


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## akwooly

one for the cause


----------



## akwooly

one for the cause


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## akwooly

one for the cause


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## akwooly

one for the cause


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## akwooly

one for the cause


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## akwooly

one for the cause


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## akwooly

one for the cause


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Help is here


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## akwooly

49er


----------



## akwooly

49er


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## akwooly

49er


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## akwooly

49er


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## akwooly

49er


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## akwooly

49er


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## akwooly

49er


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## akwooly

49er


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## akwooly

49er


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## akwooly

49er


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## akwooly

49er


----------



## matt267 PE

Bringing it to 49k


----------



## akwooly

49er


----------



## akwooly

49er


----------



## matt267 PE

49k +1

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

49er


----------



## akwooly

wooo 49


----------



## akwooly

woo 49


----------



## akwooly

woo 49


----------



## akwooly

woo 49


----------



## akwooly

woo 49


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for the help


----------



## akwooly

woo 49


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for the help


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for the help


----------



## akwooly

no prob.


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for the help


----------



## akwooly

no prob.


----------



## akwooly

no prob.


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for the help


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

But not right now


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be back later.


----------



## akwooly

me too


----------



## engineergurl

Hi


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer here


----------



## engineergurl

not beer here


----------



## engineergurl

trying to decide what to do tonight


----------



## engineergurl

thinking a storm is going to move in


----------



## frazil

Done with the mulching.


----------



## frazil

Time to clean out the fridge


----------



## frazil

Starting to stink


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Starting to stink


It has to be done.

We've thrown out Tupper Ware before because we were too afraid to open it.


----------



## akwooly

is shipwreck actually reading previous posts?


----------



## akwooly

work day not over yet. ugh


----------



## akwooly

got beer to drink and shoes to pitch


----------



## akwooly

have to clean kitchen tonight


----------



## akwooly

maybe the bathroom too since guests are coming over tomorrow


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I got to wash house tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer o'clock


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Just finished changing oil in truck


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It holds 7.7 WTD of oil


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I got to wash house tomorrow


Wash the house? Doesn't it rain where you live?


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer o'clock


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got to wash house tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Wash the house? Doesn't it rain where you live?
Click to expand...

Yes it rains. We have a White House and it turns a little green a couple times a year, so I get out the pressure washer and the bleach


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## NJmike PE

Nick the dick


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have to change wife's oil tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got to wash house tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Wash the house? Doesn't it rain where you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it rains. We have a White House and it turns a little green a couple times a year, so I get out the pressure washer and the bleach
Click to expand...

I have the same problem with my siding.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I have to change wife's oil tomorrow.


That sounds kinky


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's going horse shoeing tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## NJmike PE

Lube job


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Just finished changing oil in truck


i only change the oil in one of my vehicles and it's my 1ton dodge cummins. i swear it takes like 10 gallons of oil. my toyo tundra and my wifes denali go to the dealer. they are always running some kind of special and for $39.95 i let them do it.l


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What kind of siding do you have


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Who's going horse shoeing tomorrow


I think Mike was going to stop by.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where you stay at


----------



## akwooly

brown house. no need to wash. only windows


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What kind of siding do you have


Shitty vinyl.

It needs replacing.


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Who's going horse shoeing tomorrow


everyone's welcome!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished changing oil in truck
> 
> 
> 
> i only change the oil in one of my vehicles and it's my 1ton dodge cummins. i swear it takes like 10 gallons of oil. my toyo tundra and my wifes denali go to the dealer. they are always running some kind of special and for $39.95 i let them do it.l
Click to expand...

All of our specials have fine print. 5 qt limit.


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of siding do you have
> 
> 
> 
> Shitty vinyl.
> 
> It needs replacing.
Click to expand...

better than t1-11


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of siding do you have
> 
> 
> 
> Shitty vinyl.
> It needs replacing.
Click to expand...

I lucked up and got a house with the cement board siding.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of siding do you have
> 
> 
> 
> Shitty vinyl.
> It needs replacing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> better than t1-11
Click to expand...

Actually, I have that in the front. It's painted and in better shape then the siding.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of siding do you have
> 
> 
> 
> Shitty vinyl.
> It needs replacing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> better than t1-11
Click to expand...

I used to have a house with T1-11. It all fell off

So I sold it


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of siding do you have
> 
> 
> 
> Shitty vinyl.
> It needs replacing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lucked up and got a house with the cement board siding.
Click to expand...

We would love to have that installed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is the cement board painted?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I might have to paint on a few years

House is 14 years old. Original paint


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes cement board is painted


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I might have to paint on a few years
> 
> House is 14 years old. Original paint


That's a pita project.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Vinyl siding is really scared of weed eaters!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of siding do you have
> 
> 
> 
> Shitty vinyl.
> It needs replacing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> better than t1-11
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to have a house with T1-11. It all fell offSo I sold it
Click to expand...

You sold the t1-11 or the house?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Vinyl siding is really scared of weed eaters!!!


Hahaha.

And baseballs.


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished changing oil in truck
> 
> 
> 
> i only change the oil in one of my vehicles and it's my 1ton dodge cummins. i swear it takes like 10 gallons of oil. my toyo tundra and my wifes denali go to the dealer. they are always running some kind of special and for $39.95 i let them do it.l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of our specials have fine print. 5 qt limit.
Click to expand...

yeah, that's typically what mine say to but my tundra and denali take like 6 or 7 quarts and they have yet to charge me more. I think it is just a way for them to get people in so the can upsell other crap, like air filter for $50 or cabin air filter for $100. I can get a K&amp;N for $50 and install it myself.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to paint on a few years
> 
> House is 14 years old. Original paint
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pita project.
Click to expand...

House is on a hill and it is two story , so I might just hire a painter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to paint on a few years
> 
> House is 14 years old. Original paint
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pita project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> House is on a hill and it is two story , so I might just hire a painter.
Click to expand...

That's safer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of siding do you have
> 
> 
> 
> Shitty vinyl.
> It needs replacing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> better than t1-11
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to have a house with T1-11. It all fell offSo I sold it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sold the t1-11 or the house?
Click to expand...

I sold the house and paid off student loans.

It was a shitty house. I had to fix siding first.

I tried to get in on the law suit, but mine had wrong serial numbers of something


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

We replaced the roof a couple years ago. New siding isn't even on the radar. I would rather buy a boat.


----------



## akwooly

my buddy has vinyl but not seamless. it looks like crap because the of the gaps in the pieces.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy


----------



## akwooly

yes to boat!


----------



## akwooly

yes to boat!


----------



## akwooly

yes to boat!


----------



## akwooly

yes to boat!


----------



## akwooly

yes to boat!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> We replaced the roof a couple years ago. New siding isn't even on the radar. I would rather buy a boat.


I thought you were buying mine??


----------



## akwooly

yes to boat!


----------



## akwooly

yes to boat!


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> my buddy has vinyl but not seamless.  it looks like crap because the of the gaps in the pieces.


mine is old, broken in some spots, and looks like it was a diy job.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

AK. Might sell you his boat


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> yes to boat!


I'm buying SW's boat for $1m.

I just need $1m.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You need to win lottery


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> AK. Might sell you his boat


Is the price right?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> You need to win lottery


Well, that would solve a lot of problems.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I got a new TV today!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I got a new TV today!!!


For the boat? ?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to win lottery
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that would solve a lot of problems.
Click to expand...

You would never study for PE


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to win lottery
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that would solve a lot of problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would never study for PE
Click to expand...

I would pay someone to study for me.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a new TV today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> For the boat? ?
Click to expand...

For bedroom. NowI have 5 TVs. And there is only two of us.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a new TV today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> For the boat? ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For bedroom. NowI have 5 TVs. And there is only two of us.
Click to expand...

Haha.
I won't allow a tv in my bedroom.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do we need a jacket at the horseshoe party??


----------



## akwooly

i need a bigger boat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a new TV today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> For the boat? ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For bedroom. NowI have 5 TVs. And there is only two of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha.
> I won't allow a tv in my bedroom.
Click to expand...

We have a on/off switch on our tv.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Do we need a jacket at the horseshoe party??


Shorts and t shirts


----------



## akwooly

no, why? well you might. it supposed to get to the upper 60s on saturday. flip flop weather


----------



## matt267 PE

Random spam


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> AK. Might sell you his boat
> 
> 
> 
> Is the price right?
Click to expand...

$13k


----------



## akwooly

its nothing like shipwrecks boat


----------



## matt267 PE

Random spam


----------



## akwooly

mine is made for rivers


----------



## matt267 PE

Random spam


----------



## akwooly

skinny rivers, that are like 6inches deep.


----------



## akwooly

skip across gravel bars


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> i need a bigger boat


How big you want?? I want a smaller one without

Bedroom.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> mine is made for rivers


Like a pontoon boat?


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> mine is made for rivers
> 
> 
> 
> Like a pontoon boat?
Click to expand...

nope


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need someone to pay my student loans before I can buy a boat.


----------



## akwooly




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> mine is made for rivers
> 
> 
> 
> Like a pontoon boat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
Click to expand...

AK has a boat like they used in Rambo


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> i need a bigger boat
> 
> 
> 
> How big you want?? I want a smaller one without
> 
> Bedroom.
Click to expand...

21' inboard jet.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> I need someone to pay my student loans before I can buy a boat.


Sell your house


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sp


----------



## akwooly

http://www.wooldridgeboats.com/catalog/products/super-sport-drifter-inboard

this is the one i want


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Posty


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need someone to pay my student loans before I can buy a boat.
> 
> 
> 
> Sell your house
Click to expand...

Sell the house and love on the boat?

That could work.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> http://www.wooldridgeboats.com/catalog/products/super-sport-drifter-inboard
> 
> this is the one i want


Do you fish a lot?


----------



## matt267 PE

Random spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Random spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Random spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Random spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Random spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Random spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Random spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> http://www.wooldridgeboats.com/catalog/products/super-sport-drifter-inboard
> 
> this is the one i want


There is nothing but air and opportunity between you and that boat.


----------



## matt267 PE

Random spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Random spam


----------



## akwooly

if i lived closer to the salt this is what i would buy.

http://www.kingfisherboats.com/offshore/kingfisher-2725-2/


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What kind of boat does Matt want


----------



## matt267 PE

Random spam


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wooldridgeboats.com/catalog/products/super-sport-drifter-inboard
> 
> this is the one i want
> 
> 
> 
> Do you fish a lot?
Click to expand...

yes, more before kids but now they are getting older we are going more often.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What kind of boat does Matt want


We would like a 26 footish cuddy cabin.


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wooldridgeboats.com/catalog/products/super-sport-drifter-inboard
> 
> this is the one i want
> 
> 
> 
> Do you fish a lot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, more before kids but now they are getting older we are going more often.
Click to expand...

i used of hunting also


----------



## matt267 PE

We want something mostly for the bay that we can sleep in for a night or two at a time.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wooldridgeboats.com/catalog/products/super-sport-drifter-inboard
> 
> this is the one i want
> 
> 
> 
> Do you fish a lot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, more before kids but now they are getting older we are going more often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i used of hunting also
Click to expand...

Lots of fun to be had with a boat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Me and wife only camped out one time in ocean in the boat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You know what boat stands for??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sp


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Me and wife only camped out one time in ocean in the boat


What we would like to do is motor to Block Island, drop the hook, and save $250 per night for a hotel.


----------



## akwooly

they are money pits


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> You know what boat stands for??


Bust Out Another Thousand.


----------



## matt267 PE

I would also use the boat for coast guard auxiliary activities.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> You know what boat stands for??


Bring on another thousand


----------



## akwooly

i want air ride seats


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

Random spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Had pasta for dinner and tums for dessert.


----------



## NJmike PE

Boats n hoes


----------



## matt267 PE

Random spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Boats n hoes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> i want air ride seats


Never heard of that. You must like to drive fast in rough water.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Boats n hoes


Now you're talkin


----------



## matt267 PE

Random spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Random spam


----------



## akwooly

need a fuel flow meter


----------



## matt267 PE

Random spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## akwooly

need a fuel management gauges


----------



## matt267 PE

Random spam


----------



## akwooly

need new gps


----------



## akwooly

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> need a fuel management gauges


1/3 out

1/3 back

1/3 reserve


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> need a fuel flow meter


New big Yamaha's have that I think


----------



## akwooly

yammy needs oil changed


----------



## NJmike PE

Boats n hoes


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a lot of stuff you need.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> need a fuel management gauges
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3 out1/3 back
> 
> 1/3 reserve
Click to expand...

How much fuel you hold


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> need a fuel flow meter
> 
> 
> 
> New big Yamaha's have that I think
Click to expand...

the dealer wanted $400 for the gauge. plug in play.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> need a fuel management gauges
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3 out1/3 back
> 
> 1/3 reserve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much fuel you hold
Click to expand...

3/3 of a tank.


----------



## NJmike PE

Boats n hoes


----------



## akwooly

should look on ebay agian


----------



## NJmike PE

Boats n hoes


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Boats n hoes


Buy a boat and the hoes might come to you


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> need a fuel management gauges
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3 out1/3 back
> 
> 1/3 reserve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much fuel you hold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3/3 of a tank.
Click to expand...

How many gallons


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> need a fuel management gauges
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3 out1/3 back
> 
> 1/3 reserve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much fuel you hold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3/3 of a tank.
Click to expand...

my fuel gauge sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

9% battery left.


----------



## akwooly

i have run it enough to know how much i burn an hour at certain rpms.


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> need a fuel management gauges
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3 out1/3 back
> 
> 1/3 reserve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much fuel you hold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3/3 of a tank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many gallons
Click to expand...

mine is 27 gallons


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> yammy needs oil changed


You do it yourself??

I do my Suzuki


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> i have run it enough to know how much i burn an hour at certain rpms.


i have a chart in my boat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> need a fuel management gauges
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3 out1/3 back
> 
> 1/3 reserve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much fuel you hold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3/3 of a tank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many gallons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mine is 27 gallons
Click to expand...

Mine is only 80


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> need a fuel management gauges
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3 out1/3 back
> 
> 1/3 reserve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much fuel you hold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3/3 of a tank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many gallons
Click to expand...



nothing. No boat yet.

My boating area will be the Narragansett Bay. You can get just about everywhere with plenty of fuel in reserve


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> yammy needs oil changed
> 
> 
> 
> You do it yourself??
> 
> I do my Suzuki
Click to expand...

i actually do that one myself. pretty easy on the yammys


----------



## matt267 PE

9% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

9% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

9% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

9% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

9% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

8% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

8% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

8% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

8% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

8% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

8% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

8% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

8% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

8% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

8% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

8% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

8% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

8% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

8% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

8% battery left.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> yammy needs oil changed
> 
> 
> 
> You do it yourself??I do my Suzuki
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i actually do that one myself. pretty easy on the yammys
Click to expand...

The water pump impeller is pretty easy on Yammy and Zuke


----------



## matt267 PE

8% battery left.


----------



## NJmike PE

Boats n hoes


----------



## matt267 PE

You can save lots of money doing some of your maintenance


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> need a fuel management gauges
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3 out1/3 back
> 
> 1/3 reserve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much fuel you hold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3/3 of a tank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many gallons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing. No boat yet.
> 
> My boating area will be the Narragansett Bay. You can get just about everywhere with plenty of fuel in reserve
Click to expand...

I will sell you 6 man life raft off of my boat.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm hungry

- daughter


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The water pump is a bitch on Evinrudes.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sniped ^^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

8% battery left.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dielithrem crystals at 3% Captain!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dielithrem crystals at 3% Captain!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dielithrem crystals at 3% Captain!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

8% battery left.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dielithrem crystals at 3% Captain!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Well beam me up Scotty


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dielithrem crystals at 3% Captain!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dielithrem crystals at 3% Captain!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dielithrem crystals at 3% Captain!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dielithrem crystals at 3% Captain!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dielithrem crystals at 3% Captain!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dielithrem crystals at 3% Captain!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Out battery 1%


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Out battery 1%


Time to recharge that bitch


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

7% battery left.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> &gt;http://youtu.be/xLWHzEP_0Rw


Hahaha. I forgot about that movie.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

Not going to get to 50k tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

6% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

5% battery left.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good night.


----------



## matt267 PE

See


----------



## matt267 PE

You


----------



## matt267 PE

In


----------



## matt267 PE

The


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning.


----------



## engineergurl

post... no need for a battery when you are plugged in


----------



## engineergurl

I had a BRILLIANT Idea that I had to implement tonight (or at least outline a plan for)


----------



## engineergurl

Fraz are you here or just pretending to be?


----------



## engineergurl

this place isn't fun unless people are around


----------



## frazil

...?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Guess I pissed off NCEES... Oh well, life's no fun if you don't get in a little but of trouble every now and again...


----------



## engineergurl

well sometimes it can be fun alone


----------



## frazil

Sorry it took me awhile to get through all the boat talk


----------



## engineergurl

hey sap, I've been meaning to contact you


----------



## engineergurl

WOOT!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I like it in here by myself, I can think.


----------



## frazil

What happened Sapper?


----------



## akwooly

What u do?


----------



## engineergurl

my tooth wouldn't stop bleeding that Thursday night


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Contact me about what?


----------



## frazil

What's your brilliant plan EG?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 50k yet?


----------



## engineergurl

I think I am too connected to all y'all outside of EB sometimes


----------



## frazil

Why does it sound like my heats on?


----------



## frazil

I'm so sick of paying for oil


----------



## engineergurl

okay, sorry I missed you Sapper, that was the LONGEST voice mail message I have ever gotten, but my tooth wouldn't stop bleeding that night and I was not a happy camper


----------



## engineergurl

my brilliant plan is to run a challenge for married couples!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh I posted a little thing about how you could pull up a result letter from NCEES by copying info from the exam authorization and pasting it into the results URL. It didn't a actually say pass or fail just said "scheduled" but they shut it down within minutes of posting it and now Timmy won't respond to my PM's.


----------



## akwooly

Little over 600 to go


----------



## frazil

Yikes


----------



## engineergurl

it's like 90 degrees here, no heat running


----------



## frazil

600?! We could do that in about 20 minutes


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No probl EG. I just didn't want you upset because I went to Richmond and didn't meet up. But I just had no time.


----------



## frazil

Uh...


----------



## engineergurl

sometimes people just need to processes things


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> No probl EG. I just didn't want you upset because I went to Richmond and didn't meet up. But I just had no time.




and I felt bad because you were here and I didn't call you back!


----------



## frazil

I can never think of anything to say when the pressure is on to spam


----------



## engineergurl

okay I have a stupid question


----------



## frazil

And I'm tired


----------



## engineergurl

how can I make the window bigger on the hybrid screen so it doesn't look like I'm constantly posting in micro size 3 fount?


----------



## frazil

Shoot


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think once he thinks about it and realizes it wasn't like a cyber attack on his organization he'll be okay, but well, shoot I was just screwing around. Wish I didn't have results at stake.


----------



## engineergurl

oh and by the way, facebook friends...


----------



## akwooly

If you guys came to ak I would give you a guided tour.


----------



## frazil

No idea


----------



## frazil

I'll come!


----------



## frazil

Are you in Fairbanks?


----------



## engineergurl

if you like my business page, each like I promise to do 5 burpees as soon as the doc clears me to again


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh well, if my exam gets invalidated, guess I'll just deal with it.


----------



## frazil

I've been to Fairbanks and anchorage but I'd really like to see some other parts


----------



## engineergurl

I had a trip planned but now it's off


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Oh well, if my exam gets invalidated, guess I'll just deal with it.




I don't think it will come to that. IF it was THAT big of a deal, wouldn't you have gotten booted from here first?


----------



## frazil

Sounds like you just discovered a loophole and they closed it up?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm pretty sure it isn't that big of a deal, but I'm paranoid now.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think so fraz


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## engineergurl

hey Sap


----------



## frazil

I'm supposed to do a 6 mile trail race in the morning but it's supposed to rain


----------



## engineergurl

tell your wife thank you from America


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hey eg


----------



## frazil

I'd skip it but there's pancakes at the end


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why?


----------



## engineergurl

it's Military Spouse Appreciation Day


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## frazil

I could make pancakes at home but then I wouldn't get the tshirt


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh, no shit, I didn't know that.


----------



## engineergurl

there was a proclimation and everything


----------



## frazil

And I paid $30 for that tshirt


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time for bed


----------



## engineergurl

thats cause Obama didn't declare it until yesterday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Snipe


----------



## frazil

I agree I'm tired


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Thank you, EG, from America. And fraz, go get the tee shirt, then sneak away, and make pancakes at home.


----------



## frazil

That was the latest snipe ever


----------



## engineergurl

you have to get the t-shirt fraz, isn't that the point in signing up for the runs?


----------



## akwooly

Yes in fairbanks.


----------



## frazil

If I'm going to run in rain I'm going to eat their pancakes. Forget making em


----------



## engineergurl

I think my internet is lagging


----------



## frazil

That's the whole point


----------



## engineergurl

and I'm still squinting at .5 font


----------



## engineergurl

word of advice


----------



## engineergurl

if you run in the rain


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm saying get shirt, don't run, make pancakes


----------



## frazil

Ok I'm going to sleep. Good night all


----------



## engineergurl

be careful on the dixie cups at the water stations... you can break a bone


----------



## frazil

I can't get the shirt if I don't run


----------



## engineergurl

i have to utilize the royal seat


----------



## Sapper PE LS

So they hold the shirt till the end? Too bad


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> you have to get the t-shirt fraz, isn't that the point in signing up for the runs?


Of course!


----------



## frazil

Good advice. It's probably going to be really muddy too


----------



## engineergurl

I vote get drunk have someone drive you and then run with some whiskey in your water bottle


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Still pissed that Tim isn't replying to my PM's. He's read them, but not saying anything.


----------



## engineergurl

just don't break your ankle


----------



## akwooly

I want to do a tough mudder or spartan race.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hey akwooly, tomorrow is day 97


----------



## frazil

I hope not.


----------



## akwooly

I got your day 100 on my calendar. Good job!


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Still pissed that Tim isn't replying to my PM's. He's read them, but not saying anything.




maybe he isn't sure how to respond... still trying to figure it out... sometimes it's better to be silent


----------



## engineergurl

wait what day are you on?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Thanks. I'm pretty proud of myself to be honest.


----------



## engineergurl

is it past the gosh forsaken 3 month mark?


----------



## frazil

I'm signed up to do a mudderella in September. I think it's a girly tough mudder. I bet the tough mudders in AK are like wicked tough


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm on 97


----------



## engineergurl

I had way more slip ups than you


----------



## frazil

Sapper that's awesome! Good job


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yes, I am past three months.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I had zero slip ups


----------



## akwooly

It's not easy but trust me it does get easier the longer you do it.


----------



## engineergurl

way more


----------



## engineergurl

usually when I was drunk


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Are you still quit EG?


----------



## engineergurl

the hubby got in BIG trouble with the dentist this past week


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Does he chew? I thought he smoked


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Are you still quit EG?




sorta.... pretty much only when I'm drinking around the hubby is when I have one


----------



## engineergurl

he thought that he would be smart and help me since I wasn't smoking so he switched to dip


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Tell him to just quit outright


----------



## engineergurl

it's his fault I got the daum bloody tooth by the way


----------



## engineergurl

I think he had a major wake up call this week


----------



## engineergurl

and he has been struggling on the fact that I can go forever with out a smoke and then screw up... but I don't blame him, it's my decision to ruin it by bumming one


----------



## akwooly

Avoid triggers. That helped me. what were triggers before don't bother me now.


----------



## engineergurl

I HAVE however gone nearly 3 months with out purchasing a pack so that is good


----------



## akwooly

Cold turkey. Suffer a week. Then maintain.


----------



## engineergurl

I've got a doc appt on monday for something else so I'll check in on the progress on that


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper did it cold turkey


----------



## engineergurl

I did it cold turkey for two weeks, then another two weeks, then like 3 weeks, then like 1 week, then like 5 weeks (I'm not really sure when my slips were, but I still figure I've smoked less this year than in a month last year)


----------



## akwooly

frazil said:


> I'm signed up to do a mudderella in September. I think it's a girly tough mudder. I bet the tough mudders in AK are like wicked tough


They haven't had one yet. Spartan race is scheduled for next year. They doing some GoRuck challenges this summer.


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm signed up to do a mudderella in September. I think it's a girly tough mudder. I bet the tough mudders in AK are like wicked tough
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't had one yet. Spartan race is scheduled for next year. They doing some GoRuck challenges this summer.
Click to expand...



I did a "dirty girl" run a few years back, it was fun but not challenging.. I would like to do a real one


----------



## engineergurl

did sapper leave?


----------



## engineergurl

I need another drink


----------



## engineergurl

only got an hour or so before bedtime


----------



## engineergurl

how are there 28 users reading this topic? that scares me


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Just had to tuck in a kid


----------



## engineergurl

empty glass


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I have some fine scotch in my kitchen but not allowed to have it till day 100, no other alcohol, oh well, no drink tonight.


----------



## engineergurl

EG will be right back...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yep, I adhered to the killthecan quit philosophy of cold turkey and could not be happier with the result. I feel great.

EG, did your hubby chew before now, because wake up calls like you are describing are a bit uncommon for somebody who has only chewed three months or so.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Ana just ruined a blanket


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Yep, I adhered to the killthecan quit philosophy of cold turkey and could not be happier with the result. I feel great.
> 
> EG, did your hubby chew before now, because wake up calls like you are describing are a bit uncommon for somebody who has only chewed three months or so.


he uses the pouches for when he travels and when he was deployed


----------



## engineergurl

he also sucks taking care of his teeth


----------



## engineergurl

his wake up call was my bloody tooth and researching it on the internet and finding out it could be his fault


----------



## engineergurl

I'm so ocd about everything and the way the dentist explained it to him was when I had that little strawberry seed in my gum, I should have been fine, but because we kissed and I had a spot opened for the bacteria in his mouth and my mouth wasn't used to it, it screwed me


----------



## engineergurl

okay there seriously has to be a way for me to change the settings on this thing


----------



## engineergurl

ooooo...full screen helps


----------



## engineergurl

how do I get rid of the full screen?


----------



## engineergurl

okay F1 gets me out of full screen... good to know


----------



## akwooly

Being held accountable by strangers worked better than being held accountable by my wife.


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> Being held accountable by strangers worked better than being held accountable by my wife.




I didn't quit with him and honestly, I didn't ask him to quit with me


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being held accountable by strangers worked better than being held accountable by my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't quit with him and honestly, I didn't ask him to quit with me
Click to expand...



I knew that wouldn't work


----------



## engineergurl

I signed up for a twitter acct today


----------



## akwooly

You have to quit for yourself first. Not anyone else.


----------



## akwooly

What your twitter handle


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> What your twitter handle




uhhh... I think it is H3fitness


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## engineergurl

I haven't figured it out yet and have no posts


----------



## engineergurl

you should just like the facebook page


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Master slacker

Out


----------



## engineergurl

that I understand how to work


----------



## engineergurl

Shakira


----------



## engineergurl

I find it hilarious that I'm playing you tube songs that I paid for on itunes


----------



## engineergurl

we are almost at 1000 pages


----------



## engineergurl

okay... it's looking like debt free at the end of July


----------



## engineergurl

we just got notice that the renters in the house in alabama are moving


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Really need to keep working on the work that I should have been working on earlier today at work... god, I am so unmotivated right now.


----------



## engineergurl

but if it works out


----------



## engineergurl

I should be able to swing a review class


----------



## engineergurl

and since I'm someplace I qualify to sit for the EIT


----------



## engineergurl

I am seriously actually thinking about getting the box of books out of the attic soon


----------



## Sapper PE LS

my tenants are out of the Richmond house end of this month, house gets listed first week of June. And EG, I think we are going to have a service come and do the carpet. It costs $100 and doesn't require us driving to your neck of the woods and hauling a steam cleaner back and forth. However, we do want to meet up with you guys.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

DO IT! Just don't post weaknesses about NCEES's website.


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Really need to keep working on the work that I should have been working on earlier today at work... god, I am so unmotivated right now.




GET TO IT after you spam for a bit


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't spam anymore. It hurts my brain for some reason.


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> my tenants are out of the Richmond house end of this month, house gets listed first week of June. And EG, I think we are going to have a service come and do the carpet. It costs $100 and doesn't require us driving to your neck of the woods and hauling a steam cleaner back and forth. However, we do want to meet up with you guys.




I drive up to the city 5 days a week, I figured I would drop it off, lol but yes we need to meet


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> I don't spam anymore. It hurts my brain for some reason.




how often do you see me actually really spam for more than a min?


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> DO IT! Just don't post weaknesses about NCEES's website.




I would post a million times over on how I think the lack of standards across the states SUCKS ASS


----------



## engineergurl

do you know this is the only state I qualify to take the EIT in? I think anyways


----------



## engineergurl

maybe I'll just go for my PS instead


----------



## engineergurl

HA I can't type


----------



## engineergurl

clap along if you feel like that's what you want to do


----------



## engineergurl

I wish I could get my education to let me make enough money to pursue my fitness career


----------



## engineergurl

I applied for my own job today


----------



## engineergurl

clap along if you feel like happiness is the truth


----------



## engineergurl

clap along if you feel like a room with out a roof


----------



## engineergurl

I am pretty sure I am alone in here


----------



## engineergurl

it indicates I'm not


----------



## engineergurl

but I'm posting alone


----------



## engineergurl

so lets see what can i post about


----------



## akwooly

In for a sec


----------



## engineergurl

I paid off my Visa today


----------



## engineergurl

next week I pay off the jeep


----------



## akwooly

I charged on my visa today


----------



## engineergurl

the week after I make the last payment on my NC student loans


----------



## engineergurl

then two weeks after that will be my final payment on the master card


----------



## engineergurl

and then I get to tackle Sallie Mae and Discover


----------



## akwooly

I don't have a MasterCard


----------



## akwooly

No discover


----------



## engineergurl

we don't care, we're driving Cadillacs in our dreams


----------



## engineergurl

well after the sallie mae and discover all that is left is the stupid mortgage


----------



## engineergurl

not bad for 35... or wait, am I 34?


----------



## engineergurl

VT flashback, he would so know the answer to that question


----------



## engineergurl

because HEAVEN forbid I forget that I was 3 months and 5 days older than him


----------



## engineergurl

I miss him


----------



## Sapper PE LS

engineergurl said:


> next week I pay off the jeep


I paid off Bluedolph the Redneck Reinjeep two days ago!!!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I only have two mortgages, student loans, a mini-van, and a personal loan left and I'll be debt free... however, all that accounts for over half a million dollars.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If I sell the Virginia house, I'll owe less than half a million, substantially less.


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> I only have two mortgages, student loans, a mini-van, and a personal loan left and I'll be debt free... however, all that accounts for over half a million dollars.




well... I am sure you make more money than I do.... I'm sure that you have a car newer than 2002, I am sure you have a higher education degree, and I'm sure that the two mortgages are associate with two different houses


----------



## engineergurl

and I'm not that much lower than a 1/4 million


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If I sell the paid off jeep, sell the house, and take the profits from both to pay off the personal loan, I'll only have one mortgage, two student loans and a van payment.


----------



## engineergurl

on less than $16 an hour that is scary as FUCK


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I have a 2003 jeep and a 2005 van


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm in no way trying to diminish your burden. I'm just commisserating with you.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But who'm I kidding, I'm not selling the Jeep. Not on your life.


----------



## engineergurl

there ain't no way in hell I will sell my jeep (and yes I'm sure someone will chime in and say it isn't a real jeep)... but it is the first thing i have every owned on my own


----------



## engineergurl

HA... no one who owns a good jeep will sell it


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> I'm in no way trying to diminish your burden. I'm just commisserating with you.




we have to focus on positive thoughts, that's how the universe works


----------



## engineergurl

no burdens... just bills, and those bills mean I have an education and a car to drive and a house I will eventually own


----------



## engineergurl

I had to stop myself on that one, was going to get down about it


----------



## engineergurl

I have to say though, I don't spend money on ANYTHING


----------



## engineergurl

and I don't have kids


----------



## engineergurl

this week... i made my last visa payment, I spent about $20 at pizza hut and $57 and change on gas


----------



## engineergurl

and I bought a bag of chips and a bag of gummie bears from the vending machine


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper is gone again


----------



## akwooly

My tundra is almost paid off. Denali two years left, still have forever on our house. But paid off student loans last year!


----------



## engineergurl

I got my ticket for the long way round


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> My tundra is almost paid off. Denali two years left, still have forever on our house. But paid off student loans last year!




I would have been in the same boat with the student loans but I deferred them last year


----------



## engineergurl

unemployment covered the jeep, groceries, the credit card bills that I sucked at because I miscalculated our Dity move and that was it


----------



## engineergurl

lessons learned


----------



## engineergurl

The army will move us every single time from this point forward, even if things get stolen


----------



## engineergurl

we have less than 500 posts until 50,000


----------



## engineergurl

that was a very optimistic statement


----------



## engineergurl

when I'm gone, when I'm gone


----------



## engineergurl

your gonna miss me when I'm gone


----------



## engineergurl

heading down south to the land of the pines


----------



## engineergurl

I'm thumbing my way into north caroline


----------



## engineergurl

made it down the coast in 17 hours


----------



## engineergurl

rock me baby like a wagon wheel


----------



## engineergurl

rock me mama like the wind and the rain


----------



## engineergurl

rock me mama like a south bound train


----------



## engineergurl

I'm running from the cold off in new england


----------



## engineergurl

north country winters keep getting me down


----------



## engineergurl

rock me mama like a wagon wheel


----------



## Sapper PE LS

We've got an active attempt by the TOR user to hack my username. I keep getting emails from the board saying that I've initiated a password change request and I have to validate it. So I log into the Admin CP and check the logs and this guy has been trying to log in for the last two hours with all of his various user names and no luck (because I FUCKED him).. but enough of that. Anyway, that's what I've been doing.


----------



## engineergurl

rock me mama like the wind and the rain


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> We've got an active attempt by the TOR user to hack my username. I keep getting emails from the board saying that I've initiated a password change request and I have to validate it. So I log into the Admin CP and check the logs and this guy has been trying to log in for the last two hours with all of his various user names and no luck (because I FUCKED him).. but enough of that. Anyway, that's what I've been doing.




wow


----------



## engineergurl

i don't have access to the admin cp anymore


----------



## engineergurl

i'm not an admin so that makes sense


----------



## engineergurl

hey sap


----------



## engineergurl

your handi work looked awesome


----------



## engineergurl

i had a distrubing phone call last night


----------



## engineergurl

new number to block


----------



## akwooly

Nice


----------



## Sapper PE LS

engineergurl said:


> your handi work looked awesome


You're talking about the fence right? Thanks. I'm pretty proud of it.


----------



## envirotex

what?


----------



## envirotex

where?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

She saw it on facebook.


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> your handi work looked awesome
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about the fence right? Thanks. I'm pretty proud of it.
Click to expand...

it really did look good


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> She saw it on facebook.




yes, i am the eb busy body and am connected to most people off EB in someway or another


----------



## envirotex

oh...


----------



## engineergurl

heck, i am one of the few that met VT in person


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I built a new fence at my house. I'm proud of it.


----------



## envirotex

oh...not connected


----------



## envirotex

glad your fence is nice


----------



## engineergurl

sap- do you know anyone who might want to paint a room or two for cash?


----------



## envirotex

saw two coyotes grab a rabbit just outside my fence this week


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> oh...not connected




thats cause you don't trust us, but that's okay


----------



## engineergurl

I wouldn't trust most people on here either if I didn't know them off line


----------



## envirotex

mutual of omaha style


----------



## engineergurl

not even me


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh...not connected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats cause you don't trust us, but that's okay
Click to expand...

it's because of my kids...


----------



## engineergurl

lots of college graduations this weekend


----------



## envirotex

bonus points for knowing mutual of omaha


----------



## envirotex

my oldest is graduating from high school soon


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh...not connected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats cause you don't trust us, but that's okay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's because of my kids...
Click to expand...



no worries... I am selective about my posts everywhere for some reasons


----------



## engineergurl

ask anyone on facebook to actually figure out when my husband is tdy and when he is home and no one can tell you


----------



## engineergurl

if I were more selective on people I was friends with, it still wouldn't matter


----------



## envirotex

Marlin Perkins


----------



## engineergurl

I get ticked off at military wives for being obvious about that stuff


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> Marlin Perkins




watching the draft? is that what this is?


----------



## envirotex

He narrated my childhood.


----------



## engineergurl

roll tide roll


----------



## envirotex

No. He was the host of Wild Kingdom.


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> He narrated my childhood.




I think perhaps I have no clue what you are talking about


----------



## engineergurl

ahhh... the dude from reading rainbow was my childhood narrator for the most part


----------



## engineergurl

I love this song

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1pMmg4_FWU


----------



## engineergurl

I think Sapper is wishing his wife a happy military spouse appreciation day


----------



## envirotex

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZg2tE3xJDY


----------



## engineergurl

my dogs wished me one by behaving


----------



## engineergurl

this looks like it was a cable show


----------



## engineergurl

that was something I didn't have until I got married in 2004


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> ahhh... the dude from reading rainbow was my childhood narrator for the most part


Geordi La Forge


----------



## engineergurl

he he the people who pay


----------



## envirotex

engineergurl said:


> this looks like it was a cable show


public television. my parents couldn't afford cable.


----------



## engineergurl

okay...11:30


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> this looks like it was a cable show
> 
> 
> 
> public television. my parents couldn't afford cable.
Click to expand...



us either... maybe it was on when I was playing outside


----------



## engineergurl

i still wonder how in the heck dad raised us on a one income family of less than $50,000


----------



## engineergurl

I think KF just messaged me and told me to go to bed


----------



## engineergurl

maybe he needs to stop drinking


----------



## engineergurl

I am very confused


----------



## envirotex

jim fowler and the anaconda


----------



## engineergurl

ooooo not me


----------



## engineergurl

my dogs name is anaconda


----------



## engineergurl

Anaconda Von Bigfoot


----------



## engineergurl

she's my princess


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> try not to shit your pants


Not nice


----------



## engineergurl

look at that, we got nearly 100 posts more with out thinking bout it


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> try not to shit your pants
> 
> 
> 
> Not nice
Click to expand...



but really, she is a sweetie


----------



## knight1fox3

McCloud


----------



## knight1fox3

EG....question


----------



## engineergurl

bathroom break


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> EG....question






type while I go pee


----------



## knight1fox3

You wanna know what I do? It's inept


----------



## engineergurl

or not


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> You wanna know what I do? It's inept




huh?


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> You wanna know what I do? It's inept




are you going to clarify? I know it's unicorn farts and rainbows, I never mentioned it to you because I felt bad


----------



## engineergurl

you don't call me back, but you kiss me when your drunk


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3EpArAtGJQ

too many inside jokes with this one


----------



## knight1fox3

My name is Connor


----------



## knight1fox3

McCloud.......................................

of the Clan McCloud


----------



## engineergurl

are you trying to be one of the Scots in my books?


----------



## engineergurl

I hear Conner and I think Sara Conner


----------



## engineergurl

cause every single woman named Sara is bad ass, as opposed to those named Sarah


----------



## engineergurl

the h makes them soft


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> I hear Conner and I think Sara Conner


i luv u


----------



## knight1fox3

EG....


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xf-Lesrkuc


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Conner and I think Sara Conner
> 
> 
> 
> i luv u
Click to expand...



of course you do, every one luvs me


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> EG....






I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## engineergurl

we need to work on your tolerence


----------



## engineergurl

though right now I am facing decision time... pretty much at 375mL consumed


----------



## engineergurl

6 pm to midnight


----------



## engineergurl

but I am happy for you for your good news


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL, work on your own tolerance


----------



## engineergurl

wish I wasn't seeming alone in here, I was actually considering posting a pic


----------



## knight1fox3

i have good music


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL, work on your own tolerance




dude, seriously? lol... I think I'm good to go


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> i have good music




not like the crap that played last time we skyped?


----------



## knight1fox3

hey?


----------



## engineergurl

that was pretty bad


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> hey?




hey hey hey?


----------



## knight1fox3

drink for drink any day....my treat...i win....BOOM


----------



## engineergurl

thinking my reaction time is a bit faster than yours but I broke the seal and I am also thinking that there is something wrong with the ankle again


----------



## knight1fox3

ARE YOU THERE?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ok wait?


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> drink for drink any day....my treat...i win....BOOM




you are on...


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey?
> 
> 
> 
> hey hey hey?
Click to expand...

I read this in fat alberts voice


----------



## knight1fox3

Want you to watch this....tell me how "real" it is


----------



## engineergurl

hang on dammit this hurts and if it hurts me something is wrong


----------



## engineergurl

i think I will go to the er tomorrow morning


----------



## knight1fox3

knight1fox3 said:


> Want you to watch this....tell me how "real" it is


EG....I have 2 peeps, one is a seal and one a ranger

they don't like this video clip....LMAO

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXkPWEIY8wM


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Want you to watch this....tell me how "real" it is






watch what? distract me please


----------



## engineergurl

you do know that the transformers aren't real, right?


----------



## envirotex

sorry, that was marlin and stan


----------



## knight1fox3

doesn't matter, how does the military respond?


----------



## engineergurl

and you are lucky as HELL that my husband isn't listening to this


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> doesn't matter, how does the military respond?




I don't know, I tend to shut things that sound like gun fire off immediately


----------



## knight1fox3

what the hell is an AWAC?


----------



## envirotex

no highlander is named conner


----------



## knight1fox3

only the marines can save this...


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> no highlander is named conner


false young lady....you know nothing


----------



## engineergurl

HEY wait a min


----------



## envirotex

I just need some string and some duct tape


----------



## engineergurl

seriously you know how sap said he had something trying to get his password


----------



## envirotex

knight1fox3 said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> no highlander is named conner
> 
> 
> 
> false young lady....you know nothing
Click to expand...

i don't think so.


----------



## engineergurl

I just got an email password recover...wtf should I do?


----------



## engineergurl

i'm pissed


----------



## envirotex

anyway...


----------



## engineergurl

kf deal with this please


----------



## knight1fox3

wait


----------



## envirotex

I think we're talking about totally different highlanders


----------



## envirotex

None of EG's highlanders are named Conner.


----------



## envirotex




----------



## envirotex

anyway...


----------



## envirotex

Booble Miles


----------



## akwooly

Boobie miles?


----------



## envirotex

and the perfect speech.


----------



## knight1fox3

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXkPWEIY8wM


----------



## envirotex

Yes. Boobie Miles.


----------



## envirotex

Odessa Permian


----------



## envirotex

It's on right now.


----------



## envirotex

FNL


----------



## envirotex




----------



## envirotex

anyway...


----------



## envirotex

just posting by my self...


----------



## envirotex

maybe I can break the top 10


----------



## akwooly

Friday night lights. Loved the book loved the movie.


----------



## envirotex

I doubt it though


----------



## envirotex

akwooly said:


> Friday night lights. Loved the book loved the movie.


it's for reals.


----------



## akwooly

I read when I was a senior in high school.


----------



## envirotex

still posting


----------



## envirotex

the coach for Midland Lee in the movie was our high school football coach.


----------



## envirotex

still posting


----------



## envirotex

still posting


----------



## akwooly

Right after I blew out my knee in football practice.


----------



## envirotex

what time do we start pitching shoes?


----------



## envirotex

akwooly said:


> Right after I blew out my knee in football practice.


see...Boobie Miles. You know him.


----------



## engineergurl

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lzbr6fPDmkE


----------



## envirotex

lots of life's lessons are learned in high school football


----------



## envirotex

still posting


----------



## envirotex

still posting


----------



## envirotex

yep


----------



## envirotex

still posting


----------



## envirotex

still


----------



## envirotex

copper wire


----------



## envirotex

patina


----------



## envirotex

antique


----------



## envirotex

32 ford


----------



## engineergurl

is my password safe yet?


----------



## envirotex

hot rod


----------



## envirotex

flat black


----------



## envirotex

Navajo blanket


----------



## envirotex

rat rod


----------



## engineergurl

this crap is nearly downloaded


----------



## engineergurl

Eff special forces, so if you don't have what it takes... you can eat RANGER s#1+


----------



## envirotex

rat fink


----------



## envirotex

big daddy


----------



## envirotex

flat head


----------



## envirotex

Offenhauser


----------



## envirotex

still posting :bananalama: Top.


----------



## envirotex

just working it out.


----------



## akwooly

envirotex said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after I blew out my knee in football practice.
> 
> 
> 
> see...Boobie Miles. You know him.
Click to expand...

I could totally relate. Although I was not on his level.


----------



## akwooly

We eat at 5:00 Pitching shoes at 6:00 pm!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

EG, your password is safe. Just delete that email. Unless the perpetrator has your email login username and password, you've got nothing to worry about.


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> EG, your password is safe. Just delete that email. Unless the perpetrator has your email login username and password, you've got nothing to worry about.








good, and thanks


----------



## engineergurl

i was effing with skype but no one wants to talk and nearly 1 am


----------



## engineergurl

i'm sure someone does but not my friends


----------



## engineergurl

don't matter how you feel, only matters how you look


----------



## engineergurl

wish I could be just a little less dramatic


----------



## engineergurl

go and fix your make up


----------



## akwooly

You can find someone on chatroulette


----------



## engineergurl

i feel ignored


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> You can find someone on chatroulette




what? who?


----------



## akwooly

Random dudes


----------



## engineergurl

i know i'm almost done


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> Random dudes




seriously? I got some single friends that may be interested


----------



## engineergurl

KF is makin mac and cheese.... I seen it


----------



## engineergurl

every thing that kills me makes me feel alive


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Random dudes
> 
> 
> 
> seriously? I got some single friends that may be interested
Click to expand...

Not sure those are the type of dudes you would want to date.


----------



## engineergurl

I'm married and I doubt the friends I have that are interested would really want to classify it as dating


----------



## engineergurl

and we'll never be royals


----------



## engineergurl

let me be you ruler


----------



## engineergurl

it would never be ever bigger than I ever dreamed


----------



## engineergurl

we crave a different kind of buzz


----------



## engineergurl

let me be your ruler


----------



## engineergurl

lately I've been, I been loosing sleep


----------



## engineergurl

dreaming about the things that we could be


----------



## engineergurl

but baby I've been, I've been praying hard, instead of dollars we'll be counting starrs


----------



## engineergurl

yeah we'll be counting stars


----------



## engineergurl

I see this life, like a swinging vine


----------



## engineergurl

swing my heart across the line


----------



## engineergurl

and in my face it's flashing ????


----------



## engineergurl

seek it out and you shall find


----------



## blybrook PE

Took the parks highway north. Only delayed fer 15 min. Hit one bad stretch of road that damaged trailer wiring. Now to finish gettin that fixed in the am to head back south sunday. Growlers filled though!


----------



## engineergurl

old but I'm not that old,

young but I'm not that young,,,, I think I'm just doing what I'm told


----------



## blybrook PE

Now time to read a couple chapters an call it a night.


----------



## engineergurl

I don't think the world is sold, I'm just doing what I'm told?


----------



## engineergurl

every thing that kills me makes me feel alive


----------



## engineergurl

lately I've been loosing sleep, dreaming about the things that we could be


----------



## engineergurl

baby I've been, I've been praying hard


----------



## engineergurl

I feel your love and I feel it burn


----------



## engineergurl

I feel something so wrong, doing the right thing


----------



## engineergurl

every thing that drowns me makes me fly


----------



## engineergurl

lately I've been, I've been loosing sleep


----------



## engineergurl

take that money watch it burn, sink in the river the lessons I learned


----------



## engineergurl

everything that kills me... makes me feel alive


----------



## engineergurl

It's going down, I'm yelling TIMBER


----------



## engineergurl

you better move


----------



## engineergurl

you better dance


----------



## engineergurl

Lets make a night


----------



## engineergurl

you won't remember


----------



## engineergurl

I'll be the one


----------



## engineergurl

you won't forget


----------



## engineergurl

insert a sexy PitBull verse


----------



## engineergurl

it's going down, I'm yelling timber


----------



## engineergurl

you better move, you better dance


----------



## engineergurl

lets make a night, you won't remeber


----------



## engineergurl

I'll be the one you won't forget


----------



## engineergurl

okay really... it's well after 2 am and regardless of what ever one thinks, I'm coherent


----------



## engineergurl

my sleep schedule gets screwed up sometimes


----------



## engineergurl

and other then taking the dogs out and feeding them in the morning, I don't have anything going on until the afternoon


----------



## engineergurl

I will say this


----------



## engineergurl

these shorts are too big


----------



## engineergurl

okay goodnight EB people


----------



## engineergurl

schedules are totally jacked up now


----------



## akwooly

engineergurl said:


> It's going down, I'm yelling TIMBER


Kesha such a hot mess


----------



## akwooly

Where is everyone?


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow you guys were up late.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Saturday morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Need to get to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Well get some yardwork done


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> I built a new fence at my house. I'm proud of it.


It does look good. Inspired me to start work on my fence yesterday


----------



## matt267 PE

Laundry too


----------



## matt267 PE

My fence looks like shit


----------



## matt267 PE

I need to fix it


----------



## matt267 PE

I need to Fix my daughters door too


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm sitting in the dark


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope sap isn't in too much sit


----------



## matt267 PE

I love a quiet hours


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to rain a little today


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't cut the grass


----------



## matt267 PE

But may plant carrots in the garden


----------



## matt267 PE

The dog loves carrots


----------



## matt267 PE

Actually, the dog will eat just about anything from the garden


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's gets to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's gets to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's gets to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's gets to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's gets to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's gets to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's gets to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's gets to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's gets to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's gets to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's gets to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's gets to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's gets to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## NJmike PE

I started digging the footings for my fence yesterday


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:

Damn you. You sniped me


----------



## NJmike PE

Felt like the movie Armageddon on the asteroid


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> :bananalama:


Negative


----------



## NJmike PE

Anyways. But rock after 4 inches inches


----------



## matt267 PE

You dig by hand?


----------



## NJmike PE

This is going to suck


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Anyways. But rock after 4 inches inches


That sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

Yup. Shovel and a post hole digger


----------



## NJmike PE

Need my pick axe


----------



## NJmike PE

Not ledge, but very rock soils


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Yup. Shovel and a post hole digger


Builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

You building big fence?


----------



## NJmike PE

Only putting up an 8 ft length to separate front yard from back and keep the Bears for roaming into the back yard


----------



## NJmike PE

8 ft length by 6ft tall


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a fence around my yard. I have a few sections and posts to replace


----------



## matt267 PE

Bears? Dude you live in NJ not Alaska.


----------



## NJmike PE

Already pulled a 6"x12" rock out of hole


----------



## matt267 PE

Actually, some parts of RI have bear sightings from time to tone


----------



## NJmike PE

Lots bears here in NW NJ


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Already pulled a 6"x12" rock out of hole


Damn that's a big rock. Must have been heavy.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm seeing Cubs roaming a lot in the woods across from my house


----------



## matt267 PE

Fenced in years are nice for the kids and dogs


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already pulled a 6"x12" rock out of hole
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's a big rock. Must have been heavy.
Click to expand...

 It wasn't fun moving but I got it out


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I'm seeing Cubs roaming a lot in the woods across from my house


They're cute from a distance


----------



## NJmike PE

Last year I a HUGE black bear roaming my neighborhood all summer


----------



## NJmike PE

Must have been 600# by my estimate


----------



## NJmike PE

Male bear


----------



## NJmike PE

Neighbors saw him nosing through my trash


----------



## matt267 PE

Luckily my fence was already installed when we bought the house. So there isn't any problem with large rocks where the posts go.


----------



## NJmike PE

Said she saw his balls


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm getting away cheap and easy


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Must have been 600# by my estimate


Yeah, no thank you.


----------



## NJmike PE

I only need to buy the prefab fence and concrete mix


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Said she saw his balls


Hahaha.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm getting posts from a fence I'm taking down today at my grandmother's house


----------



## NJmike PE

She has pics too


----------



## NJmike PE

She's kinda crazy


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm still the only one awake


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting close to 50k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wife is nursing #3.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I'm getting posts from a fence I'm taking down today at my grandmother's house


Free is nice


----------



## NJmike PE

She's in our bedroom


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Wife is nursing #3.


Pics?

J/k


----------



## NJmike PE

I, of course, am on the couch right now


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife is nursing #3.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics?
> J/k
Click to expand...

Funny


----------



## matt267 PE

When I was studying for the eit, my daughter would wake up really early to and want to play.


----------



## NJmike PE

I need some coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> When I was studying for the eit, my daughter would wake up really early to and want to play.


Always works that way. Makes you feel bad not spending time with them


----------



## matt267 PE

Im always felt bad telling her to leave me alone.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup. Now she's starting to sleep later in the mornings.


----------



## NJmike PE

I would study at night. #1 always wanted to help me during the last 30 minutes before her bedtime


----------



## NJmike PE

Less than 100 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

No worries. Once I start studying for the pe, she be back.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I would study at night. #1 always wanted to help me during the last 30 minutes before her bedtime


That's cute.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper was having some issues the TORbag last night


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope that results are delayed a couple weeks to give us m more time to hit 100k.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Sapper was having some issues the TORbag last night


I saw that.


----------



## matt267 PE

EG said she also got a strange email.


----------



## NJmike PE

We'll get close. It will probably pick at the end too


----------



## NJmike PE

It has in the past


----------



## NJmike PE

I swear some places are just losers


----------



## NJmike PE

No life


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't get people like that. I wounder if they're tools in real life too.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> No life


Right, because people that post over 15k to one thread have a lot going on.


----------



## NJmike PE

They're probably pipe faced geeks that would shy away from confrontation in real life


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> They're probably pipe faced geeks that would shy away from confrontation in real life


That I agree with 100%.

Nothing like keyboard courage.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> No life
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because people that post over 15k to one thread have a lot going on.
Click to expand...

That's different. I do that when I'm supposed to be working..... Or sleeping..... Or spending time with my family.....

Shit. :facepalm:


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> No life
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because people that post over 15k to one thread have a lot going on.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's different. I do that when I'm supposed to be working..... Or sleeping..... Or spending time with my family.....
> 
> Shit. :facepalm:
Click to expand...

^ This


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time for me to leave


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta get my work done for the day


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll leave you the final 50 posts


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Gotta get my work done for the day


The fence can wait.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta get that fence going


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I'll leave you the final 50 posts


I'll get it done.


----------



## NJmike PE

Wife is batching about security


----------



## NJmike PE

Bitching


----------



## matt267 PE

Your roof project is next weekend?


----------



## NJmike PE

St00pid autocorrect


----------



## NJmike PE

Memorial day weekend


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Wife is batching about security


What, like home alarm system?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is that next weekend already?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife is batching about security
> 
> 
> 
> What, like home alarm system?
Click to expand...

No. The Bears in the yard


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Is that next weekend already?


Two weekends maybe.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife is batching about security
> 
> 
> 
> What, like home alarm system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Bears in the yard
Click to expand...

Oh. Buy a large gun.


----------



## NJmike PE

Worried about the Bears roaming into the rear yard and being trapped with kids.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife is batching about security
> 
> 
> 
> What, like home alarm system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Bears in the yard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. Buy a large gun.
Click to expand...

This coming from the tree hugger


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Worried about the Bears roaming into the rear yard and being trapped with kids.


That would be a valid concern


----------



## NJmike PE

I thought it was still two weeks out


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife is batching about security
> 
> 
> 
> What, like home alarm system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Bears in the yard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. Buy a large gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from the tree hugger
Click to expand...

I'm not saying to shoot a tree. Its too stopthe bitching.


----------



## NJmike PE

They do tend to migrate through my yard sin this area so it makes sense


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife is batching about security
> 
> 
> 
> What, like home alarm system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Bears in the yard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. Buy a large gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from the tree hugger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not saying to shoot a tree. Its too stopthe bitching.
Click to expand...

Wait. Shoot my wife?


----------



## matt267 PE

I used to love her.


----------



## matt267 PE

But I had to kill her


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I used to love her.


Negative. That song is about his dog, not his wife.


----------



## NJmike PE

True stoey


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a song.


----------



## NJmike PE

OK. Handing this off to you Matty


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll look it up when I'm off Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Take er home


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> OK. Handing this off to you Matty


Have a good day


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ out


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Handing this off to you Matty
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day
Click to expand...

Same 2 you


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

50k


----------



## matt267 PE

50k +1

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

So we are now half way to results release.


----------



## matt267 PE

So we are now half way to results release.


----------



## matt267 PE

So we are now half way to results release.


----------



## matt267 PE

So we are now half way to results release.


----------



## matt267 PE

So we are now half way to results release.


----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOdTzw2grnw


----------



## engineergurl

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

You're up early


----------



## engineergurl

And back tobed for an hour


----------



## matt267 PE

You put in a few late hours last night


----------



## engineergurl

Dogs hadve to go out and get fed consistently


----------



## matt267 PE

True. They are worse then kids.


----------



## engineergurl

My alarm isn't set for until 8:30


----------



## engineergurl

Sleepy time until then


----------



## matt267 PE

How's you ankle doing?


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> Sleepy time until then


Good night


----------



## matt267 PE

Im off top make some coffee.


----------



## engineergurl

Post


----------



## akwooly

Head hurts


----------



## blybrook PE

Time to start another day and get things packed up and ready fer moving over Memorial Day


----------



## engineergurl

akwooly said:


> Head hurts


I am so thankful I don't get hangovers very often.


----------



## akwooly

It get them a lot. Or I just feel crappy until I get some water or poweraid in me.


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> Time to start another day and get things packed up and ready fer moving over Memorial Day


I thought you already moved?


----------



## akwooly

Why did I get up so early.


----------



## akwooly

Folded two loads of laundry already. We get so behind if we don't do a couple of washes during the week.


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> It get them a lot. Or I just feel crappy until I get some water or poweraid in me.


And bacon. Or a breakfast burrito with lots of bacon.


----------



## frazil

I got the tshirt and pancakes


----------



## frazil

And it poured


----------



## frazil

Nice job on 50k


----------



## frazil

I was hoping to swoop in here and grab it


----------



## frazil

But I missed it


----------



## frazil

Super humid here today


----------



## matt267 PE

It's too humid today.


----------



## frazil

What do people do for their moms on Mother's Day? My mom is coming to visit so I guess I better have something


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> I got the tshirt and pancakes


Nice. Congrats.



frazil said:


> Super humid here today


Here too.


----------



## frazil

I'm thinking earrings


----------



## frazil

Hopefully this means my grass will grow


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> What do people do for their moms on Mother's Day? My mom is coming to visit so I guess I better have something


Maybe take my mom out for breakfast so I can order bacon for myself.


----------



## frazil

It's like a greenhouse


----------



## matt267 PE

Quick spam.

Back to puttering around the house looking busy.


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do people do for their moms on Mother's Day? My mom is coming to visit so I guess I better have something
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe take my mom out for breakfast so I can order bacon for myself.
Click to expand...

Good idea. Since we don't have a fridge it limits what I can cook


----------



## frazil

I need a shower


----------



## frazil

Then I'm going to sit on my butt the rest of the day


----------



## frazil

Oh, after I get my mom a gift


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to start another day and get things packed up and ready fer moving over Memorial Day
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you already moved?
Click to expand...

I left a conex full of personal gear at the fbx house while we got settled into the new place. Making weekend trips now that the wx is better to get it all in one spot.

Moving sucks!


----------



## blybrook PE

Argh, long day ahead of me. Why did I sign up fer this???


----------



## blybrook PE

Mmm, bacon


----------



## frazil

Moving does suck. How far away are you going?


----------



## akwooly

360 miles


----------



## matt267 PE

snipe?

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

Only because i was not paying attention


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> Only because i was not paying attention


Sounds like a poor excuse.


----------



## akwooly

Previous house owner was obviously not an engineer.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> Previous house owner was obviously not an engineer.


hahaha

yeah. I know the feeling.


----------



## akwooly

Drainage, drainage, drainage!


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> Drainage, drainage, drainage!


water in the basement makes me nervous. I have a finished basement and a little water can do a lot of damage.


----------



## akwooly

Need a couple bags of sand for my horseshoe pits. My kids have been using it as a sand box.


----------



## akwooly

Yup noticed some water in my crawl space


----------



## akwooly

Ground under Back deck is lower than my yard.


----------



## akwooly

Been avoiding tearing up the deck.


----------



## akwooly

But may have to correct the grades. And get water to drain away


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> But may have to correct the grades. And get water to drain away


yeah, that does suck.


----------



## engineergurl

I am so bored right now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> Need a couple bags of sand for my horseshoe pits. My kids have been using it as a sand box.


As long as you don't have a cat??


----------



## NJmike PE

Long day


----------



## engineergurl

TV is working again...internet still going in and out.... storm is demotivating me


----------



## akwooly

Allergies.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just went to see Legends of Oz.


----------



## matt267 PE

Was ok.


----------



## matt267 PE

Not as good as Frozen.


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting in some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be out soon


----------



## NJmike PE

I already got my results


----------



## matt267 PE

what was the cutoff score?


----------



## NJmike PE

Passing minus one was failing


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Passing minus one was failing


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## frazil

Saturday spam


----------



## frazil

Turned into a beautiful day


----------



## NJmike PE

I got sun burnt


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Turned into a beautiful day


agreed.



NJmike PE said:


> I got sun burnt


Is the fence done?


----------



## frazil

Lounging spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Noooooo. I had other things deemed more important today. Dig out the dead spots in the lawn.


----------



## NJmike PE

Fraz doesn't like me.


----------



## frazil

8pm already? Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> Fraz doesn't like me.


I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## frazil

Did u send a fb request?


----------



## NJmike PE

She doesn't want to be my social media friend


----------



## frazil

I got my mom an umbrella


----------



## frazil

I'm not on there that much but i just saw a request and I didn't know who it was


----------



## frazil

It's a beautiful umbrella


----------



## frazil

Now I'm sorta hoping for rain


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> I'm not on there that much but i just saw a request and I didn't know who it was


I thought it was obvious being Mike from NJ lol


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> It's a beautiful umbrella


Sounds like it


----------



## frazil

Lol. I'll accept it right now!


----------



## NJmike PE

Yay. More friends


----------



## frazil

But how did you know it was me?


----------



## NJmike PE

Vermont. All of the common friends


----------



## frazil

Clever


----------



## NJmike PE

That and the suggested friends from fb


----------



## frazil

Amazing powers of deduction


----------



## NJmike PE

Its all the problem solving I did in school


----------



## frazil

Kids are watching little rascals


----------



## frazil

Finally put to good use


----------



## frazil

Actually I think engineers make good detectives


----------



## NJmike PE

Wife is feeding #3 I'm watching big bang with #1


----------



## frazil

I used to read lots of encyclopedia brown, and I've got to say, I was pretty good at figuring them out


----------



## frazil

That and nancy drew


----------



## frazil

Where's #2?


----------



## NJmike PE

Sleeping already


----------



## NJmike PE

Off to work I go


----------



## engineergurl

I'm watching NASCAR on fox


----------



## NJmike PE

I have to go set up a new workstation for our secretary.


----------



## engineergurl

Lunch was cancelled


----------



## akwooly

I need to sluw down on the beer and booze or I won't be able to throw straight.


----------



## engineergurl

I can say I have officially gone all day without talking to assingle human being....


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> I need to sluw down on the beer and booze or I won't be able to throw straight.


Chug Chug Chug


----------



## engineergurl

A single... wth auto correct?


----------



## akwooly

You don't dare use yhe the term secretary in my office.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## engineergurl

Text messages and fb messages and internet communications only


----------



## akwooly

Should have picked a beer like coors instead of stone ipa


----------



## engineergurl

Made beef unkabobs


----------



## engineergurl

Bourbon


----------



## NJmike PE

I saw them eg. They looked good


----------



## frazil

Is that just beef cubes?


----------



## frazil

Unkabobs


----------



## NJmike PE

so I'm here, but I have 0% desire to do shit.


----------



## blybrook PE

Got everything packed up that i could. Truck n trailer r loaded. Time fer some r&amp;r before driving back tmrw. 360 miles can take longer than u think when pulling a fully loaded trailer thru two mountain ranges.







It has been fully secured, this was just moving it around the yard.


----------



## NJmike PE

blybrook PE said:


> Got everything packed up that i could. Truck n trailer r loaded. Time fer some r&amp;r before driving back tmrw. 360 miles can take longer than u think when pulling a fully loaded trailer thru two mountain ranges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been fully secured, this was just moving it around the yard.


under normal conditions I would say 5-5.5 hours, but given your load, probably 6.5 hours easy.


----------



## blybrook PE

With construction and minor towns that cause slow downs, it takes 6 hours unloaded. Expecting a 7-8 hr trip tmrw


----------



## blybrook PE

So it'll be a fun day. Then u load the truck before work Monday. Have to go on base, they won't like the cargo much (welding cylinders)


----------



## blybrook PE

Oh well, I'll be sore until I visit the chiro


----------



## blybrook PE

Which will b next weekend .

Edit - top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> Off to work I go


Ok. my night here i done. I'm headed home to start drinking. Who's with me?

Not even KFox? I have videos....


----------



## akwooly

I could do the trip in 5 before kids now its 6+


----------



## akwooly

I won my own horseshoe tourney. It pays to be on my team #winning


----------



## akwooly

I won drunk


----------



## akwooly

I'm that good


----------



## akwooly

Kids at party had fun


----------



## akwooly

That's a bounce house deflated


----------



## NJmike PE

Looks like you might have a leak


----------



## engineergurl

Wow... you guys didn't spam much


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching Ninjago


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Today's goal is 60k


----------



## matt267 PE

Today's goal is 60k


----------



## matt267 PE

Today's goal is 60k


----------



## matt267 PE

Today's goal is 60k


----------



## matt267 PE

Today's goal is 60k


----------



## matt267 PE

Today's goal is 60k


----------



## matt267 PE

Today's goal is 60k


----------



## matt267 PE

Today's goal is 60k


----------



## matt267 PE

Today's goal is 60k


----------



## matt267 PE

Today's goal is 60k


----------



## matt267 PE

Today's goal is 60k


----------



## matt267 PE

Today's goal is 60k


----------



## matt267 PE

Today's goal is 60k


----------



## matt267 PE

Today's goal is 60k


----------



## NJmike PE

Funny


----------



## matt267 PE

Today's goal is 60k


----------



## matt267 PE

Today's goal is 60k


----------



## NJmike PE

Funny


----------



## NJmike PE

Funny


----------



## matt267 PE

Today's goal is 60k. not really


----------



## matt267 PE

We can try


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## NJmike PE

Funny not funny


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## NJmike PE

Funny not funny


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## NJmike PE

Funny not funny


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## NJmike PE

Funny not funny


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## NJmike PE

Funny not funny


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## NJmike PE

Funny not funny


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## NJmike PE

Funny not funny


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to


----------



## matt267 PE

Give the kids something to aspire to

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

They don't care. Back in my day, lol, I spammed day and night for the cause. These kids are pukes


----------



## NJmike PE

Funny not funny


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids these days


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## frazil

Waiting for breakfast to show up


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day fraz!


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day fraz!


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day fraz!


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day fraz!


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day fraz!


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day fraz!


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day fraz!


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day fraz!


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day fraz!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Happy Mother's Day fraz!


X2


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day fraz!


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day fraz!


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day fraz!


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to wake the wife up for breakfast. Wish me luck.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to wake the wife up for breakfast. Wish me luck.


----------



## NJmike PE

Mrs NJ wants a blueberry muffin and cheesey scrambled eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to wake the wife up for breakfast. Wish me luck.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Mrs NJ wants a blueberry muffin and cheesey scrambled eggs


Give her bacon instead.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to wake the wife up for breakfast. Wish me luck.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to wake the wife up for breakfast. Wish me luck.

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Time to wake the wife up for breakfast. Wish me luck.


And that was the last time we ever heard from matt


----------



## matt267 PE

BBL


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post. Time to finish strapping down the load and get on the road. Enjoy the wx all!


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

On da road again...


----------



## blybrook PE

For VTE's memory!


----------



## akwooly

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## blybrook PE

Hopefully a decent shot of Denali:






Taken at MP 201


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## akwooly

Hangry


----------



## akwooly

My head hurts


----------



## akwooly

Again


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Happy Mothers Day


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## blybrook PE

Wooly is likely to get a few visitors later. AST swat team with armored vehicle is headed his way. Tons of troopers on the road returning from the funeral &amp; on patrol! Feebs too...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Spom


----------



## akwooly

Slerm


----------



## NJmike PE

Mother's Day spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

Mother's Day spam.


----------



## blybrook PE

Seven hours later am home. Great drive.


----------



## NJmike PE

Just as expected.


----------



## akwooly

You must have hit the roads early


----------



## akwooly

Too hot out


----------



## NJmike PE

Was 80 today. Not a cloud in the sky


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Finished pressure washing house


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Finished mowing yard


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Finished chain going oil in car


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Finished changing oil in truck


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Finished moping kitchen


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Damn I am tired.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Can't wait till tomorrow, so I can get some rest at work.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Happy Mothers Day


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Happy Mothers Day


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> You must have hit the roads early


Was up at 5, on the road by 720


----------



## blybrook PE

Time to change da oil in da truck.


----------



## blybrook PE

Nearly unloaded. Will finish unloading while oil drains


----------



## NJmike PE

Finishing the night with some oj and vodka.


----------



## blybrook PE

Oil change complete, including air filter. Truck is cleaned out / unloaded.

Time fer a shower then a drink. In that order.


----------



## envirotex

I don't want to sell anything, buy anything, or process anything as a career. I don't want to sell anything bought or processed, or buy anything sold or processed, or process anything sold, bought, or processed, or repair anything sold, bought, or processed. You know, as a career, I don't want to do that.


----------



## akwooly

No booze tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll be in the 80's and sunny today

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> No booze tonight


What?!


----------



## NJmike PE

Weather: same

Working conditions: same

Meh


----------



## NJmike PE

One good thing is the vacated area of the workstation that I moved Saturday night is free and has a window. Gonna make a clever push for it to be my new deak


----------



## NJmike PE

Desk


----------



## NJmike PE

It's the least that they could do since the PE raise that I got was laughable.


----------



## NJmike PE

That and all the other licensed professionals have been moved out of the cube farm.


----------



## NJmike PE

Those except me.


----------



## engineergurl

Monday morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning bacon butt


----------



## NJmike PE

How was your weekend?


----------



## engineergurl

Yawn


----------



## engineergurl

Wasps nests' hornets nests.... lots of fun


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> Wasps nests' hornets nests.... lots of fun


That all awaits me in my shed. I haven't found anything that works best. Just short term sprays


----------



## engineergurl

Yeah... I didn't spray them yet... the ones in the pool pump box probably won't come back since I am in and out of that a lot in the beginning ofthe summer usually


----------



## NJmike PE

I wouldn't care so much about the shed except that it's so close to the kids toys and swing set.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna try a bomb this summer


----------



## engineergurl

Yeah... don't have to worry about that here


----------



## NJmike PE

Not in the mood to work today. Might be a good spam day


----------



## engineergurl

Okay time to get ready for work


----------



## NJmike PE

Later Gator


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> That and all the other licensed professionals have been moved out of the cube farm.


Don't worry , I'll forever be in the cube farm too.



NJmike PE said:


> Gonna try a bomb this summer


"We don't need no water let the motherfcker burn..."


----------



## engineergurl

Should have taken the day off. Half day for me any way


----------



## NJmike PE

Burning solves that problem but creates new one


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to pretend that I'm motivated and get moving


----------



## NJmike PE

Same. NJ out


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Burning solves that problem but creates new one


Hey, worry about one thing at a time.


----------



## matt267 PE

I buy the wasp spay that shoots 27'


----------



## matt267 PE

I got to use it this weekend.


----------



## matt267 PE

TTYL


----------



## frazil

Happy Monday!


----------



## matt267 PE

is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Happy Monday!


I'll go with Monday. Not the happy part though


----------



## NJmike PE

corporate accounts, Nina speaking..... Just a moment.


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go with Monday. Not the happy part though
Click to expand...

I've already picked up puppy diarrhea and kid puke this morning. It can only get better, right?


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go with Monday. Not the happy part though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already picked up puppy diarrhea and kid puke this morning. It can only get better, right?
Click to expand...

It should, but then again maybe not. Damn I'm indecisive.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go with Monday. Not the happy part though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already picked up puppy diarrhea and kid puke this morning. It can only get better, right?
Click to expand...

One of those days? I hope it does get better!!


----------



## frazil

at least its sunny


----------



## frazil

not that I get to enjoy it, stuck here in my office


----------



## frazil

I do have big windows though


----------



## NJmike PE

no windows here for me. Cube farm, USA .


----------



## NJmike PE

I was told it is nice out though


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna make a push to occupy the work area on the outside of the cubefarm


----------



## NJmike PE

it's more an office feel


----------



## NJmike PE

no door but 4 walls and an archway


----------



## NJmike PE

and a window!


----------



## NJmike PE

Weather could be worse though. Ask RG and the foot of snow that was dumped on him over the weekend


----------



## frazil

very nice. My office is circa 70s style painted cement blocks, but I've 3 big windows on one side


----------



## frazil

haha


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> very nice. My office is circa 70s style painted cement blocks, but I've 3 big windows on one side


what kind of blocks?...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well, they issued their "you made a mistake" letter to me, but they aren't taking any action. Just dissapointed and thought it was unprofessional.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Well, they issued their "you made a mistake" letter to me, but they aren't taking any action. Just dissapointed and thought it was unprofessional.




You should send a reply and ask what the cut off score is.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they issued their "you made a mistake" letter to me, but they aren't taking any action. Just dissapointed and thought it was unprofessional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should send a reply and ask what the cut off score is.
Click to expand...

f-in Matt. I literally LOL'ed at this.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Well, they issued their "you made a mistake" letter to me, but they aren't taking any action. Just dissapointed and thought it was unprofessional.


On a more serious note, I'm glad it's basically a slap on the wrist.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Well, they issued their "you made a mistake" letter to me, but they aren't taking any action. Just dissapointed and thought it was unprofessional.


You could have said that you were hacked by Loser and he was the one who posted it.


----------



## blybrook PE

Just proof that they do watch the board. Prolly let Sap off easy since he's a mod &amp; usually assists with potential investigations. Basically a reduced sentence for good behavior.

A warning this time, next time they release the hounds!

Congrats Sap!


----------



## NJmike PE

already ate lunch over 30 minutes ago. this day is gonna suck


----------



## frazil

I just wolfed my lunch down in about 37 seconds. Nothing left to look forward to


----------



## frazil

oh wait, I still have a banana


----------



## akwooly

happy monday. just think you are making money.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> happy monday. just think you are making money.


I am only making money during my 40 hours. Once I hit 40, I'm losing money


----------



## Lumber Jim

Let it snow... Let it Snow...

Seriously though, it feels like it could today!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Let it snow... Let it Snow...

Seriously though, it feels like it could today!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Let it snow... Let it Snow...

Seriously though, it feels like it could today!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Let it snow... Let it Snow...

Seriously though, it feels like it could today!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Let it snow... Let it Snow...

Seriously though, it feels like it could today!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## matt267 PE

Lumber Jim said:


> Let it snow... Let it Snow...
> 
> Seriously though, it feels like it could today!


No. You're crazy. It's 80 degrees out right now.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Are there any good songs to get stuck in my head?


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam for lunch...


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

burying the past...in spam!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

If every post was worth a dollar...

RG would be rich!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I got a case of the Mondays...


----------



## envirotex

get to work


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> happy monday. just think you are making money.
> 
> 
> 
> I am only making money during my 40 hours. Once I hit 40, I'm losing money
Click to expand...

christmas bonus


----------



## akwooly

envirotex said:


> get to work


ok.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> happy monday. just think you are making money.
> 
> 
> 
> I am only making money during my 40 hours. Once I hit 40, I'm losing money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> christmas bonus
Click to expand...

let's hope so.


----------



## frazil

Lumber Jim said:


> I got a case of the Mondays...


me too


----------



## frazil

is 5pm yet?


----------



## frazil

But I'm determined to figure out this one thing before I go home.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> happy monday. just think you are making money.
> 
> 
> 
> I am only making money during my 40 hours. Once I hit 40, I'm losing money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> christmas bonus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's hope so.
Click to expand...



One year membership in the Jelly of the Month Club.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

akwooly said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> happy monday. just think you are making money.
> 
> 
> 
> I am only making money during my 40 hours. Once I hit 40, I'm losing money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> christmas bonus
Click to expand...



What is this christmas bonus of which you speak?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

glad I'm not getting smacked down by NCEES


----------



## Sapper PE LS

glad I'm not getting smacked down by NCEES


----------



## Sapper PE LS

glad I'm not getting smacked down by NCEES


----------



## Sapper PE LS

glad I'm not getting smacked down by NCEES


----------



## Sapper PE LS

glad I'm not getting smacked down by NCEES


----------



## Sapper PE LS

glad I'm not getting smacked down by NCEES


----------



## Sapper PE LS

glad I'm not getting smacked down by NCEES


----------



## Sapper PE LS

glad I'm not getting smacked down by NCEES


----------



## Sapper PE LS

glad I'm not getting smacked down by NCEES


----------



## Sapper PE LS

glad I'm not getting smacked down by NCEES


----------



## Sapper PE LS

glad I'm not getting smacked down by NCEES


----------



## Sapper PE LS

glad I'm not getting smacked down by NCEES


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But I still don't know if I passed or failed


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> happy monday. just think you are making money.
> 
> 
> 
> I am only making money during my 40 hours. Once I hit 40, I'm losing money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> christmas bonus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is this christmas bonus of which you speak?
Click to expand...

I know not many places give them any more. In fact, here they used to give them Every year at least a week before Christmas. Got everybody used to buying Christmas gifts with it. Until one year when they waited until after Christmas to issue them.


----------



## NJmike PE

That was a bitter pill to swallow that year


----------



## NJmike PE

but lesson learned.


----------



## NJmike PE

since then I have begun to save in advance. Coincidentally, they haven't issued a bonus before Christmas since either.


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD is real


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD is real


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD is real


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD is real


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD is real


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD is real


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD is real


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD is real


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD is real


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD is real


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD is real


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD is real


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD is real


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD is real


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD is real


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD is real


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD is real


----------



## NJmike PE

wogwash I tell you


----------



## matt267 PE

High BOD? Prepare to be regulated.


----------



## matt267 PE

High BOD? Prepare to be regulated.


----------



## matt267 PE

High BOD? Prepare to be regulated.


----------



## matt267 PE

High BOD? Prepare to be regulated.


----------



## matt267 PE

High BOD? Prepare to be regulated.


----------



## matt267 PE

High BOD? Prepare to be regulated.


----------



## matt267 PE

High BOD? Prepare to be regulated.


----------



## matt267 PE

High BOD? Prepare to be regulated.


----------



## matt267 PE

High BOD? Prepare to be regulated.


----------



## matt267 PE

High BOD? Prepare to be regulated.


----------



## matt267 PE

High BOD? Prepare to be regulated.


----------



## matt267 PE

I actually looked at BOD data most of the day today.


----------



## matt267 PE

In, out, removal efficiency, min, max, etc


----------



## matt267 PE

In, out, removal efficiency, min, max, etc


----------



## matt267 PE

In, out, removal efficiency, min, max, etc


----------



## matt267 PE

In, out, removal efficiency, min, max, etc


----------



## matt267 PE

In, out, removal efficiency, min, max, etc


----------



## matt267 PE

In, out, removal efficiency, min, max, etc


----------



## matt267 PE

In, out, removal efficiency, min, max, etc


----------



## matt267 PE

In, out, removal efficiency, min, max, etc


----------



## matt267 PE

In, out, removal efficiency, min, max, etc


----------



## matt267 PE

In, out, removal efficiency, min, max, etc


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


----------



## matt267 PE

BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will be out soon

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria


treat that poo


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BOD, TSS, TRC, bacteria
> 
> 
> 
> treat that poo
Click to expand...

yum...


----------



## NJmike PE

don't forget your DOsag


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> happy monday. just think you are making money.
> 
> 
> 
> I am only making money during my 40 hours. Once I hit 40, I'm losing money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> christmas bonus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is this christmas bonus of which you speak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know not many places give them any more. In fact, here they used to give them Every year at least a week before Christmas. Got everybody used to buying Christmas gifts with it. Until one year when they waited until after Christmas to issue them.
Click to expand...

the company my wife works for gives them only to VPs. we do not budget or anticipate the bonus.


----------



## NJmike PE

Lumber Jim said:


> I got a case of the Mondays...


&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guv5LUT1AFw


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## akwooly

slacker


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

you should eat llama for dinner


----------



## akwooly

or banana


----------



## frazil

What does llama taste like?


----------



## Flyer_PE

frazil said:


> What does llama taste like?


Chicken?


----------



## frazil

So all we have to do is fill up about 1000 more pages? That seems doable.


----------



## frazil

Post-llama spam


----------



## frazil

Post-llama spam


----------



## frazil

Post-llama spam


----------



## frazil

Post-llama spam


----------



## frazil

Post-llama spam


----------



## frazil

Post-llama spam


----------



## frazil

Post-llama spam


----------



## frazil

Post-llama spam


----------



## frazil

Post-llama spam


----------



## frazil

Post-llama spam


----------



## frazil

Post-llama spam


----------



## Road Guy

About to hit the traffic


----------



## akwooly

dont let traffic hit you


----------



## akwooly

frazil said:


> What does llama taste like?


goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## blybrook PE

Cheese


----------



## akwooly

pizza


----------



## Road Guy

Weird ! speed limit drive all the way home


----------



## akwooly

Road Guy said:


> Weird ! speed limit drive all the way home


#winning


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> dont let traffic hit you


Words to live by.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> goat


What's up with the goats?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hot today


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish I was in CO.


----------



## matt267 PE

How was the skiing?


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> goat
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the goats?
Click to expand...

goat


----------



## matt267 PE

I might have to water the grass


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> I might have to water the grass


goat


----------



## matt267 PE

Goats have freaky eyes


----------



## matt267 PE

Goats have freaky eyes


----------



## matt267 PE

Goats have freaky eyes


----------



## matt267 PE

Goats have freaky eyes


----------



## matt267 PE

Goats have freaky eyes


----------



## akwooly

and they are mean


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> and they are mean


There is a zoo nearby where you can feed goats. They're not too mean. Just really pushy.


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## akwooly

goats in trees


----------



## akwooly

goats in trees


----------



## akwooly

goats in trees


----------



## akwooly

goats in trees


----------



## akwooly

goats in trees


----------



## akwooly

mt. goat


----------



## akwooly

mt. goat


----------



## akwooly

mt. goat


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter got upset because she wanted to feed a smaller goat and one of the fat asses stole the food.


----------



## akwooly

mt. goat


----------



## akwooly

goats are jerks


----------



## matt267 PE

Goat spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Goat spam?


----------



## akwooly

mt. goat


----------



## matt267 PE

Goat spam?


----------



## akwooly

mt. goat


----------



## akwooly

mt. goat


----------



## matt267 PE

Goat spam?


----------



## akwooly

mt. goat


----------



## akwooly

mt. goat


----------



## akwooly

mt. goat


----------



## matt267 PE

Goat spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Goat spam?


----------



## akwooly

goat spam probably tastes better than goat


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## matt267 PE

How's the weather in AK?


----------



## akwooly

goat


----------



## matt267 PE

How's the weather in AK?


----------



## matt267 PE

How's the weather in AK?


----------



## matt267 PE

How's the weather in AK?


----------



## matt267 PE

How's the weather in AK?


----------



## akwooly

70F and sunny


----------



## akwooly

too hot


----------



## akwooly

too dry


----------



## matt267 PE

Random House of Representatives, and I was.


----------



## akwooly

too hot


----------



## matt267 PE

Random House of Representatives, and I was.


----------



## akwooly

feels like 80 in sun


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> too hot


When does the snow start?


----------



## matt267 PE

Random House of Representatives, and I was.


----------



## matt267 PE

Random House of Representatives, and I was.


----------



## matt267 PE

Random House of Representatives, and I was.


----------



## matt267 PE

Random House of Representatives, and I was.


----------



## matt267 PE

Random House of Representatives, and I was.


----------



## matt267 PE

Random House of Representatives, and I was.


----------



## matt267 PE

Random House of Representatives, and I was.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Froday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Gotta go to Panama City Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

almost


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who won


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who won


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is Friday?

:bananalama:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is Friday?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes


----------



## matt267 PE

Tomorrow is Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Yes


Hell yeah!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

Is today thirsty Thursday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is today thirsty Thursday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is today thirsty Thursday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is today thirsty Thursday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is today thirsty Thursday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is today thirsty Thursday?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

Is today thirsty Thursday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is today thirsty Thursday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is today thirsty Thursday?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes


----------



## matt267 PE

Is today thirsty Thursday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Yes


Party time.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Take rest of week off


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for cheeseburgers in paradise.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for cheeseburgers in paradise.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Christmas bonuses for everyone!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for cheeseburgers in paradise.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for cheeseburgers in paradise.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for cheeseburgers in paradise.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Take rest of week off


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Christmas bonuses for everyone!!


Especially Mike. He deserves one.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for cheeseburgers in paradise.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for cheeseburgers in paradise.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Take rest of week off


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for cheeseburgers in paradise.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for cheeseburgers in paradise.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for cheeseburgers in paradise.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for cheeseburgers in paradise.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for cheeseburgers in paradise.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for cheeseburgers in paradise.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for cheeseburgers in paradise.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for cheeseburgers in paradise.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for cheeseburgers in paradise.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo?


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for cheeseburgers in paradise.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for cheeseburgers in paradise.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Did you get the memo?


I get many memos. I don't read most of them.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you go to Fairbanks and play horseshoes?


----------



## matt267 PE

I get many memos. I don't read most of them.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^*


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Did you go to Fairbanks and play horseshoes?


I couldn't make it. Next time.


----------



## matt267 PE

I get many memos. I don't read most of them.


----------



## matt267 PE

I get many memos. I don't read most of them.


----------



## matt267 PE

I get many memos. I don't read most of them.


----------



## matt267 PE

I get many memos. I don't read most of them.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I did not make it


----------



## matt267 PE

I get many memos. I don't read most of them.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo?


----------



## matt267 PE

I get many memos. I don't read most of them.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I did not make it


I don't think you are invited.

J/K


----------



## matt267 PE

I get many memos. I don't read most of them.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you ask wife if you can get boat


----------



## matt267 PE

I get many memos. I don't read most of them.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Did you ask wife if you can get boat


She really wants a boat. I'm the sensible one here and realizes we can't afford it yet.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo?


----------



## matt267 PE

If I gave here the go ahead there would be a boat in the driveway before the weekend.


----------



## matt267 PE

I get many memos. I don't read most of them.


----------



## matt267 PE

I get many memos. I don't read most of them.


----------



## matt267 PE

I get many memos. I don't read most of them.


----------



## matt267 PE

I get many memos. I don't read most of them.


----------



## matt267 PE

I get many memos. I don't read most of them.


----------



## matt267 PE

I get many memos. I don't read most of them.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I had a million dollars.....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Use bonus for boat


----------



## matt267 PE

If I had a million dollars.....


----------



## matt267 PE

If I had a million dollars.....


----------



## matt267 PE

If I had a million dollars.....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Use bonus for boat


Better be a good bonus.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I had a million dollars.....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo?


----------



## matt267 PE

If I had a million dollars.....


----------



## matt267 PE

If I had a million dollars.....


----------



## matt267 PE

If I had a million dollars.....


----------



## matt267 PE

If I had a million dollars.....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Rent to own


----------



## matt267 PE

If I had a million dollars.....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm top pass the pe next year and get a promotion to sr. engineer. Then we'll have some extra money.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> If I had a million dollars.....


You would donate it to EB??


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a million dollars.....
> 
> 
> 
> You would donate it to EB??
Click to expand...

Some of it sure


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo?


----------



## matt267 PE

If I had a million dollars.....I'd be rich


----------



## matt267 PE

If I had a million dollars.....I'd be rich


----------



## matt267 PE

If I had a million dollars.....I'd be rich


----------



## matt267 PE

If I had a million dollars.....I'd be rich


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## matt267 PE

If I had a million dollars.....I'd be rich


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Are we there yet??


Just five more minutes.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## matt267 PE

If I had a million dollars.....I'd be rich


----------



## matt267 PE

If I had a million dollars.....I'd be rich


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Not yet Bart


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Not yet Bart


----------



## matt267 PE

just five more minutes.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Not yet Bart


----------



## matt267 PE

just five more minutes.


----------



## matt267 PE

just five more minutes.


----------



## matt267 PE

just five more minutes.


----------



## matt267 PE

just five more minutes.


----------



## matt267 PE

just five more minutes.


----------



## matt267 PE

just five more minutes.


----------



## matt267 PE

just five more minutes.


----------



## matt267 PE

just five more minutes.


----------



## matt267 PE

just five more minutes.


----------



## matt267 PE

just five more minutes.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> If I had a million dollars.....I'd be rich


My Wife would be rich.


----------



## matt267 PE

Rounding it out


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Not yet Bart


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a million dollars.....I'd be rich
> 
> 
> 
> My Wife would be rich.
Click to expand...

Better than your ex wife


----------



## matt267 PE

Rounding it out


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

Rounding it out


----------



## matt267 PE

Rounding it out


----------



## matt267 PE

Rounding it out


----------



## matt267 PE

Rounding it out


----------



## matt267 PE

Rounding it out


----------



## matt267 PE

Rounding it out


----------



## matt267 PE

Rounding it out


----------



## matt267 PE

Rounding it out


----------



## matt267 PE

Rounding it out


----------



## matt267 PE

Rounding it out


----------



## matt267 PE

Rounding it out


----------



## matt267 PE

Rounding it out


----------



## matt267 PE

Rounding it out


----------



## matt267 PE

Rounding it out


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be back in the morning.

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> goat


Met who stare at


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Had to mow the lawn tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE

Eye hayte mowing the lawn


----------



## NJmike PE

Lawn spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon sun screen


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon m&amp;ms


----------



## NJmike PE

I guess I showed up too late


----------



## NJmike PE

No one wants to spam.


----------



## envirotex

Stupid four inch heels.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

So glad NCEES was lenient on me, damn I haven't that worried in a long time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Since getting falling down shit faced drunk at VMI and chatting for an hour with the new barracks sentinel, only to get busted by the OC. That was a miserable, miserable two weeks waiting for the special report that actually never came.


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> Stupid four inch heels.


Whaaat? I love when my wife wears the four inch heels. If they hurt then they're hot.


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey Sap.


----------



## NJmike PE

Glad you're still here


----------



## NJmike PE

I was worried you were gonna get sparked hard from Timmy


----------



## NJmike PE

Drinkin vodka and oj again. This is getting bad.


----------



## NJmike PE

Becoming every night


----------



## NJmike PE

I was all by myself


----------



## NJmike PE

No one was looking


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Get off my train


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Not yet Bart


----------



## NJmike PE

Be more funny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Not yet Bart


----------



## NJmike PE

Eat my shorta


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi I'm Bart Simpson. Who the hell are you?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Be more funny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Off to bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Funny not funny


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo??


----------



## NJmike PE

Tommy likey. Tommy want wingy.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you get the memo??


----------



## NJmike PE

What did you do?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must watch TV


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must watch TV


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must watch TV


----------



## NJmike PE

He could sell a ketchup popsicle in white gloves


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must watch TV


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to watch 24


----------



## NJmike PE

Kids are in bed. Time to catch up on the dvr


----------



## NJmike PE

I like bacon


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Kids are in bed time to get back to work...


----------



## NJmike PE

Job work or side work?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Job work, my day job frowns on side jobs, unless it is cleared beforehand, and I don't have any leads for additional income anyway... but I'm always open for new opportunities.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Who wants to put my presentation together for me and earn bonus post count points!


----------



## NJmike PE

Lol. I'll pass. No one likes my post count anyway.


----------



## envirotex

Sapper said:


> Who wants to put my presentation together for me and earn bonus post count points!


Hmmm. Tempting, but I'm about to be snowed under at work, so I'm enjoying the coasting...


----------



## envirotex

It's raining.


----------



## envirotex

Really raining.


----------



## envirotex




----------



## envirotex




----------



## envirotex




----------



## engineergurl

a late post to say I am ALMOST done with the crap I was supposed to do today... yeah the next two weeks are h-e-double hockey sticks


----------



## engineergurl

I'm talking to the point where I have spam scheduled


----------



## engineergurl

I also have a slot of time to play fetch with my dogs scheduled


----------



## engineergurl

okay I need to check out the rest of the board and catch up... trying to multi task and watch the Voice (DVR'ed), fold laundry and the pizza I cooked for dinner is almost done...


----------



## engineergurl

oh and just an FYI, I'm finally listening to the let it go song in it's entirety and not peoples kids attempting to sing it on videos on facebook, but I don't really like it


----------



## engineergurl

LET IT GO


----------



## engineergurl

can't hold it back anymore!


----------



## engineergurl

HERE I STAND


----------



## Master slacker

Bed


----------



## engineergurl

Master slacker said:


> Bed




dork, you are an hour behind me and I'm still going


----------



## Sapper PE LS

100


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

About 49k to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Whet are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are all the spammers at?


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't have a cow man


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Evaluation sheet


----------



## matt267 PE

BOA


----------



## matt267 PE

Homeland Security


----------



## matt267 PE

Ake pollution control


----------



## matt267 PE

Astronomy


----------



## matt267 PE

Physics


----------



## matt267 PE

Clue engineering concepts


----------



## matt267 PE

Clue?


----------



## matt267 PE

No, core


----------



## matt267 PE

Calculus


----------



## matt267 PE

Antenna book


----------



## matt267 PE

Technician class


----------



## matt267 PE

General class


----------



## matt267 PE

Extra class


----------



## matt267 PE

Handbook


----------



## matt267 PE

Chapman


----------



## matt267 PE

Freshwater fishing


----------



## matt267 PE

Environmental science


----------



## matt267 PE

Go hug a tree


----------



## matt267 PE

Go hug a tree


----------



## matt267 PE

Go hug a tree


----------



## matt267 PE

Go hug a tree


----------



## matt267 PE

Go hug a tree


----------



## engineergurl

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you like hugging trees?


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike likes to cut them down


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll go around them


----------



## engineergurl

I like the noise they make when I make them fall to the ground


----------



## matt267 PE

Unless they're to fall


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you yell timber!


----------



## matt267 PE

Timber!!!


----------



## engineergurl

But if you are getting the dbh with a d-tape you usually have to hug them


----------



## matt267 PE

Timber!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> But if you are getting the dbh with a d-tape you usually have to hug them


That must be nice


----------



## matt267 PE

Timber!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Timber!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Timber!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Timber!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Timber!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you get to do much field work these days with the University?


----------



## matt267 PE

Or are you locked up indoors


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get nice and humid for you there


----------



## matt267 PE

Termites love moisture


----------



## matt267 PE

Timber!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Timber!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Timber!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Timber!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Timber!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

time to get ready for work.

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

See ya


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I hate my life... well, no I don't, but I hate that I'm still working on this god forsaken presentation (I did sleep, but only for 3.5 hours).


----------



## frazil

do you have to give it today?


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## frazil

quiet tuesday morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and Thomas the Train


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## NJmike PE

no cell phone spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

SW, you lied to me. You said that today was going to be Friday.


----------



## frazil

Spam


----------



## frazil

2 minutes of spam is better than 1 minute of spam


----------



## frazil

2 minutes of spam is better than 1 minute of spam


----------



## frazil

2 minutes of spam is better than 1 minute of spam


----------



## frazil

2 minutes of spam is better than 1 minute of spam


----------



## frazil

2 minutes of spam is better than 1 minute of spam


----------



## frazil

2 minutes of spam is better than 1 minute of spam


----------



## frazil

2 minutes of spam is better than 1 minute of spam


----------



## frazil

2 minutes of spam is better than 1 minute of spam


----------



## frazil

2 minutes of spam is better than 1 minute of spam


----------



## frazil

2 minutes of spam is better than 1 minute of spam


----------



## frazil

2 minutes of spam is better than 1 minute of spam


----------



## frazil

2 minutes of spam is better than 1 minute of spam


----------



## frazil

2 minutes of spam is better than 1 minute of spam


----------



## frazil

2 minutes of spam is better than 1 minute of spam


----------



## frazil

2 minutes of spam is better than 1 minute of spam


----------



## frazil

2 minutes of spam is better than 1 minute of spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> SW, you lied to me. You said that today was going to be Friday.


It is Friday somewhere. Ask Captain Kirk


----------



## akwooly

Sapper said:


> 100


Congratulations Sapper! One day at a time.


----------



## frazil

getting to next page


----------



## frazil

2


----------



## frazil

1


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post. Its one of those weeks that keeps dragging on...


----------



## envirotex

exactly.


----------



## envirotex

Stupid Tuesday.


----------



## engineergurl

hi lunchtime post


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> hi lunchtime post


x2


----------



## engineergurl

chicken, spinach, tomato, mushroom, mustard and cheese on a sandwandwich thin


----------



## engineergurl

can't type apparently


----------



## NJmike PE

turkey and sliced pickle on a roll


----------



## frazil

super sour grapes!


----------



## engineergurl

potato salad


----------



## engineergurl

green beans


----------



## engineergurl

sliced cucumbers, sliced mushrooms and cherry tomatoes with fiesta ranch dip


----------



## engineergurl

got a meeting at 1 pm


----------



## engineergurl

why does everyone put crunchy things in these salads


----------



## NJmike PE

jump in anytime Hutch


----------



## engineergurl

Hutch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Been a while


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Little over an hour to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Today is dragging :/


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ok back to work for now


----------



## NJmike PE

results are out!


----------



## matt267 PE

did you pass?


----------



## NJmike PE

High tree pollen count


----------



## matt267 PE

what's the cut off count?


----------



## NJmike PE

none/low/high/very high/ can't fucking breath


----------



## NJmike PE

literally have no desire to be productive right now


----------



## NJmike PE

where's fox with his videos


----------



## NJmike PE

long


----------



## NJmike PE

way


----------



## NJmike PE

to go


----------



## NJmike PE

to get


----------



## NJmike PE

to 100k


----------



## NJmike PE

wtf is everyone


----------



## NJmike PE

need more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

need more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

need more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

need more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

need more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

need more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

need more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

need more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

need more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

need more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

need more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

need more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

need more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

need more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

need more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

need more posts


----------



## matt267 PE

bring it to 52k


----------



## NJmike PE

not gonna work


----------



## NJmike PE

not gonna work


----------



## NJmike PE

not gonna work


----------



## NJmike PE

not gonna work today


----------



## NJmike PE

not gonna work today


----------



## NJmike PE

not gonna work today


----------



## NJmike PE

not gonna work today


----------



## NJmike PE

not gonna work today


----------



## NJmike PE

not gonna work today


----------



## NJmike PE

not gonna work today


----------



## NJmike PE

not gonna work today


----------



## NJmike PE

not gonna work today


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

spam bot


----------



## NJmike PE

Member name

Posts

matt267

16898

NJmike PE

9385

engineergurl

3841

Lumber Jim

3440

frazil

3230

Ship Wreck PE

2681

akwooly

2384

Golden Eagle

2146

Master slacker

1344

ramnares

1329

knight1fox3

985

Sapper

835

SMott

563

Weavs33

379

envirotex

368

blybrook PE

321

Ble_PE

316

csb

248

maryannette

239

MetsFan

227

Dexman PE

216

FLBuff PE

149

Flyer_PE

83

FROZEN CHOSEN

53

Dark Knight

50

Road Guy

49

sycamore PE

40

YMZ PE

29

bosco115

29

Supe

15

TehMightyEngineer

15

Krakosky

13

roscodog05

9

civengPE

8

PE2B

5

cement

2

BosStr27

2

roadwreck

2

NakedOrangie

1

kevo_55

1

PeeWee

1

LikesToNerd

1

testee

1

Transpo_Girl

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

ATL Derek

1

Dleg

1

cdcengineer

1


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE 9385

That's it?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE 9385

That's it?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE 9385

That's it?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE 9385
> 
> That's it?


I'm trying to transition to quality, not quantity


----------



## NJmike PE

besides, this is your baby.


----------



## matt267 PE

just kidding


----------



## NJmike PE

I had my time in the sun during the last 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE 9385
> 
> That's it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to transition to quality, not quantity
Click to expand...

That's BS. This thread will never to to 100k on quality.



NJmike PE said:


> besides, this is your baby.


Yeah right.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> just kidding


dude, stop covering your ass with the j/k. we all have thick skin here.


----------



## matt267 PE

To hell with quality!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> dude, stop covering your ass with the j/k. we all have thick skin here.
Click to expand...

My bad bro.

j/k


----------



## matt267 PE

To hell with quality!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

To hell with quality!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

on that note:


----------



## NJmike PE

^ its a collects adition

EDIT: it's a collectors edition


----------



## matt267 PE

^25% less sodium?

So it must be good for you right?


----------



## NJmike PE

of course it's good for you


----------



## NJmike PE

I found the following interesting:

matt267 16898 (thread post count)

matt267

Veteran






Supporting Member







15,783 posts (total count)


----------



## NJmike PE

15783&lt;16898


----------



## ATL Derek

Day 32


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> 15783&lt;16898


This must be PE math.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I found the following interesting:
> 
> matt267 16898 (thread post count)
> 
> matt267
> 
> Veteran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting Member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15,783 posts  (total count)


Must be pe math


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> in


That's what I said. But she didn't believe me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## frazil

so


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## frazil

whoa


----------



## frazil

that was fast


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> :bananalama:


Denied


----------



## matt267 PE

Fraz sniped me


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> that was fast


Not the first time I've heard that


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Art/music show at daughters school tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## frazil

Today has gone faster than most days lately


----------



## frazil

and I got things accomplished


----------



## envirotex

hooray


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> and I got things accomplished


That's always a plus


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## csb

3244 new posts


----------



## csb

Yeah, I'm going to go ahead and NOT catch up on those.


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## blybrook PE

Toasty posts


----------



## envirotex

spam and eggs


----------



## frazil

csb said:


> Yeah, I'm going to go ahead and NOT catch up on those.


You're missing some good stuff...


----------



## frazil

Waiting for dinner to cook spam


----------



## frazil

Pasta with sausage and tomatoes and salad


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Almost Friday


LIAR


----------



## engineergurl

pasta with chicken and vodka sauce is what is planned... I haven't gotten to starting to cook it yet....


----------



## engineergurl

due to work today I didn't get any OSHA training done


----------



## engineergurl

attempting to get 60 minutes logged of it


----------



## engineergurl

20 min into it now


----------



## blybrook PE

Training sux


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> pasta with chicken and vodka sauce is what is planned...  I haven't gotten to starting to cook it yet....


Hold everything but the vodka.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yum. Vodka


----------



## engineergurl

no, beer... still haven't cooked yet


----------



## engineergurl

looks like it may turn into a frozen pizza kind of night


----------



## NJmike PE

Pizza good


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer good


----------



## NJmike PE

Vodka GOOD


----------



## engineergurl

got a new filter into the pool pump


----------



## engineergurl

got about 80% of the yard mowed


----------



## engineergurl

I was thinking mowing in the dark with a beer would be okay since there is a cup holder and head light on the tractor


----------



## engineergurl

but safety prevailed and when the sun set I chugged my beer to finish it off and called it a night


----------



## engineergurl

only got 45 min of OSHA training done tonight, so I am debating about pulling that up


----------



## engineergurl

however, I should probably check for ticks and cook dinner and just watch the voice


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## engineergurl

finally got a pizza in the oven


----------



## blybrook PE

Headed home


----------



## Master slacker

Fart


----------



## Phantom PE

Boom


----------



## NJmike PE

Why am I still awake?


----------



## frazil

Can't sleep spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm wide awake


----------



## akwooly

Good night


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wednesday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman


----------



## engineergurl

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning. Don't forget to pay the milkman


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman


----------



## engineergurl

Need to pick up dry cat food today


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning. Don't forget to pay the milkman


----------



## matt267 PE

I read that milk isn't good for cats.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## engineergurl

Think maybe I will get another 20 min of sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Good night


----------



## matt267 PE

There's nothing to see here


----------



## matt267 PE

Move it along


----------



## matt267 PE

And Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget to pay the milkman and pick up cat food


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet, have the milkman pick up cat food for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things the are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things the are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things the are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things the are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things the are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things the are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things the are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things the are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

The only things that are real are the holograms


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## frazil

are you wearing skinny jeans today Matt?


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt wears skinny jeans


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt wears skinny jeans


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt wears skinny jeans


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt wears skinny jeans


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt wears skinny jeans


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt wears skinny jeans


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt wears skinny jeans


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt wears skinny jeans


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt wears skinny jeans


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt wears skinny jeans


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt wears skinny jeans


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt wears skinny jeans


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt wears skinny jeans


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt wears skinny jeans


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt wears skinny jeans


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> are you wearing skinny jeans today Matt?


thanks for giving Mike something to yap about.


----------



## matt267 PE

Visual observations show that skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Visual observations show that skinny jeans don't always work.


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt's cranky today


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt's cranky today


----------



## NJmike PE

Too much BOD


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt's cranky today


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt's cranky today


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt's cranky today


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt's cranky today


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt's cranky today


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt's cranky today


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt's cranky today


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt's cranky today


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt's cranky today


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt's cranky today


----------



## NJmike PE

He probably ran out of pie


----------



## NJmike PE

He probably ran out of pie


----------



## NJmike PE

He probably ran out of pie


----------



## NJmike PE

He probably ran out of pie


----------



## NJmike PE

He probably ran out of pie


----------



## NJmike PE

He probably ran out of pie


----------



## NJmike PE

He probably ran out of pie


----------



## NJmike PE

He probably ran out of pie


----------



## NJmike PE

He probably ran out of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Matt's cranky today


I'm always cranky. Just ask my daughter.


----------



## NJmike PE

He probably ran out of pie


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm pie.


----------



## NJmike PE

And I'm the one who sleeps on the couch


----------



## NJmike PE

Results are out


----------



## NJmike PE

I have an idea. I'll be back in a few. Bury under spam after reading. Then start talking about the results being released. Gonna try and attract a crowd and see who stays


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike has a plan?


----------



## matt267 PE

good lord look out.


----------



## matt267 PE

This could be interesting.


----------



## matt267 PE

Why am I in private mode?


----------



## matt267 PE

tapatalk always seems to log me in as an anonymous user.


----------



## NJmike PE

just bury my last post under heavy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey look, here I am.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> just bury my last post under heavy spam


can't spam too much here at work.


----------



## matt267 PE

I"m pushing it now.


----------



## matt267 PE

our internet activity is monitored and recorded.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm surprised EB.com is blocked here.


----------



## matt267 PE

they're watching.


----------



## NJmike PE

just tell them that spam is healthy


----------



## matt267 PE

add some spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe if it is collectors edition spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe if it is collectors edition spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam sushi? Never heard of it.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam sushi? Never heard of it.


----------



## matt267 PE

I should let the Ethernet cable cool a bit.


----------



## NJmike PE

ok. here goes nothing


----------



## NJmike PE

they're always watching


----------



## NJmike PE

time to put the foil hats back on


----------



## Master slacker

'bout to start working nights post


----------



## NJmike PE

^that sux


----------



## Phantom PE

After a long hiatus. .. I'm baaaaack!


----------



## NJmike PE

need more posts


----------



## NJmike PE

If you stop in, drop a line


----------



## NJmike PE

help the cause


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> If you stop in, drop a line


No thank you. I"m not into blow.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

^mohr lies


----------



## ATL Derek

33


----------



## matt267 PE

34


----------



## NJmike PE

failed attempt.

:facepalm:


----------



## matt267 PE

Third time's a charm.


----------



## engineergurl

pick up cat food


----------



## wattersa81

So the other night I was talking with my 5 year old and asked if he could spell "up". He looked at me with a blank stare so I spelled it for him saying " U-P, up". He begins laughing saying that I pee up.


----------



## NJmike PE

wattersa81 said:


> So the other night I was talking with my 5 year old and asked if he could spell "up". He looked at me with a blank stare so I spelled it for him saying " U-P, up". He begins laughing saying that I pee up.


kids are funny that way


----------



## matt267 PE

where is everyone?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Morning....at least I'll get one in!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Work


----------



## engineergurl

matt267 said:


> where is everyone?




working today... told you guys before this is like my busiest time of the year


----------



## Master slacker

NJmike PE said:


> ^that sux




beats working for dow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Lunch Time!!

Where should I go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Lunch Time!!

Where should I go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Lunch Time!!

Where should I go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Lunch Time!!

Where should I go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Lunch Time!!

Where should I go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters!!!!!! For lunch??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Lunch Time!!

Where should I go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Lunch Time!!

Where should I go?


----------



## Porter_




----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Hooters!!!!!! For lunch??


TILTED KILT

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

tilted kilt... we have one of those

today is the "President's Luncheon and Address" so I will be partaking in whatever is being served there because I'm sure I have somehow paid for it.


----------



## akwooly

Just finished breakfast


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Just finished breakfast


lil late wooly. It's an hour before lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> Just finished breakfast


dude it's almost lunch time.


----------



## matt267 PE

aw crap. I'm starting to think like Mike.


----------



## engineergurl

it is almost lunch time, that means I can start calling the vendors on the west coast now


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## blybrook PE

Breakfast time ya slackers


----------



## Porter_

engineergurl said:


> it is almost lunch time, that means I can start calling the vendors on the west coast now




psssh we're a bunch of lazy bastards over here. we don't even get out of bed until 10am. roll into work around noon, take a 30 minute break at 1, head home at 3.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> aw crap. I'm starting to think like Mike.


&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXwGVXD7qEQ


----------



## NJmike PE

wait, did we really attract the attention of ptatohed? Sweet!


----------



## NJmike PE

come on. jump in guys. Stay and hang out. This is the fun thread


----------



## FLBuff PE

.


----------



## blybrook PE

Death to telemarketers!


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&amp;source=web&amp;cd=3&amp;ved=0CBEQtwIwAg&amp;url=http%3A%2F%2Fm.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dmkdoogjic4I%26autoplay%3D1&amp;ei=t4hzU67xB9KbyATIpICYDQ&amp;usg=AFQjCNGLVPhZnjR02ZyL9OOTxheNhqn3bg


----------



## envirotex

wednesday , FTS


----------



## matt267 PE

there should be a 500/day mandatory post minimum.


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> wednesday , FTS


this


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> there should be a 500/day mandatory post minimum.


expand upon this. per person or the thread as a whole?


----------



## blybrook PE

matt267 said:


> there should be a 500/day mandatory post minimum.


Only if everyone chipped in to help out RG. Server costs could go thru the roof!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there should be a 500/day mandatory post minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> expand upon this. per person or the thread as a whole?
Click to expand...

per person of course.



blybrook PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there should be a 500/day mandatory post minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if everyone chipped in to help out RG. Server costs could go thru the roof!
Click to expand...

RG said there is no bandwidth issue. He pays per user not for bandwidth.

But all members should help out.


----------



## engineergurl

yahn!


----------



## engineergurl

wow, the w and h are no where near each other


----------



## envirotex

close enough for whatever


----------



## PeeWee

matt267

17382

NJmike PE

9462

engineergurl

3863

Lumber Jim

3440

frazil

3240

Ship Wreck PE

2692

akwooly

2386

Golden Eagle

2146

Master slacker

1350

ramnares

1329

knight1fox3

985

Sapper

835

SMott

565

Weavs33

379

envirotex

372

blybrook PE

327

Ble_PE

316

csb

250

maryannette

239

MetsFan

227

Dexman PE

216

FLBuff PE

151

Flyer_PE

83

FROZEN CHOSEN

53

Dark Knight

50

Road Guy

49

sycamore PE

40

YMZ PE

29

bosco115

29

Supe

15

TehMightyEngineer

15

Krakosky

13

roscodog05

9

civengPE

8

PE2B

5

ATL Derek

3

Phantom PE

2

Porter_

2

cement

2

BosStr27

2

roadwreck

2

NakedOrangie

1

kevo_55

1

PeeWee

2

LikesToNerd

1

testee

1

Transpo_Girl

1

wattersa81

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

Dleg

1

cdcengineer

1


----------



## PeeWee

dem some impressive numbers all!


----------



## Road Guy

You could say it's a big adventure


----------



## blybrook PE

Hell yeah!


----------



## akwooly

need to finish this document


----------



## engineergurl

my sinuses are getting stuffy and I just realized I didn't take ANY of my morning meds... my whole day is off today


----------



## envirotex

akwooly said:


> need to finish this document


QFT


----------



## envirotex

except when you finsh it, they'll need it edited again


----------



## engineergurl

boo


----------



## Porter_

one PB&amp;J + what seems like 19 lbs of baby carrots = afternoon food coma


----------



## engineergurl

I had a side salad, then baked chicken, mashed taters and green beans with a slice of cake


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Seeing as how first results are probably going to be out next week, and we're only at 52k, I think it's a safe bet that we won't be reaching 100k on this one.


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks sapper.


----------



## Porter_

thanks for the reminder, we have cake in the lunchroom. nothing pulls you out of a slump like a healthy dose of sugar! that's science.


----------



## NJmike PE

I have tried to get others involved. They come, they look, they leave. No participation. I hope they all fail. meh.


----------



## NJmike PE

All but Sapper


----------



## NJmike PE

He's obviously not lumped into the crowd of candidates


----------



## NJmike PE

they suck


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper's just happy to be getting results for this past test.


----------



## matt267 PE

A true admin of this site would make sure there were 100k at the end.


----------



## matt267 PE

it's all good. I padded my count sufficiently anyway.


----------



## matt267 PE

I demonstrated that I can OCD with the best of em.


----------



## matt267 PE

I just ate a half box of fudge covered orios. I feel sick now.


----------



## matt267 PE

It was worth it.


----------



## matt267 PE

And I'll do it again later.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't judge me.


----------



## matt267 PE

But seriously, I feel like shit.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> A true admin of this site would make sure there were 100k at the end.


He may just slapper you around for that one


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> But seriously, I smell like shit.


Matt smells like shit


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A true admin of this site would make sure there were 100k at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> He may just slapper you around for that one
Click to expand...

I forget:

Just Kidding.


----------



## NJmike PE

:madgo:


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I smell like shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Matt smells like shit
Click to expand...

After fields work I do. Yes, I do.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> :madgo:


Are you ok? you looked a little red in the face.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats on the new office.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now you look like a big shot.


----------



## matt267 PE

I work in a padded cube.


----------



## matt267 PE

I can see a window from my desk though.


----------



## NJmike PE

thanks


----------



## NJmike PE

gonna be a little tougher to hide the spamming though


----------



## matt267 PE

non-quality spam


----------



## NJmike PE

activated sludge


----------



## Supe

Poop


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> gonna be a little tougher to hide the spamming though


Why? I thought it would be easier. Just shut the door and say you were on a confernce call


----------



## NJmike PE

TSS


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> activated sludge




Yeah, it's usaully the solids handling room that does it.



Supe said:


> Poop


that's the stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> gonna be a little tougher to hide the spamming though
> 
> 
> 
> Why? I thought it would be easier. Just shut the door and say you were on a confernce call
Click to expand...

No door. I've gone from a cube to a stall. just an archway. thinking about putting up hippie beads and getting a lava lamp


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't forget holographic BOD


----------



## NJmike PE

DOsag


----------



## NJmike PE

BOD5


----------



## matt267 PE

> hippie beads and getting a lava lamp




that would be awesome


----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## Porter_




----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## matt267 PE

giggity giggity


----------



## Porter_

ccccccombo breaker!


----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## matt267 PE

No odors past the fence line.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't think the results will be out next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't think the results will be out next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't think the results will be out next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't think the results will be out next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't think the results will be out next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't think the results will be out next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't think the results will be out next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't think the results will be out next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't think the results will be out next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't think the results will be out next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't think the results will be out next week.


----------



## Porter_

liar


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm hoping for next month.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm hoping for next month.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm hoping for next month.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm hoping for next month.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm hoping for next month.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm hoping for next month.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm hoping for next month.


----------



## matt267 PE

June is a good month for results.


----------



## matt267 PE

June is a good month for results.


----------



## matt267 PE

June is a good month for results.


----------



## matt267 PE

June is a good month for results.


----------



## matt267 PE

June is a good month for results.


----------



## matt267 PE

June is a good month for results.


----------



## matt267 PE

June is a good month for results.


----------



## matt267 PE

June is a good month for results.


----------



## matt267 PE

June is a good month for results.


----------



## matt267 PE

June is a good month for results.


----------



## NJmike PE

june is when PA will release results


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe I'll wait to take the PE until after it's CBT so I can get my results in a week.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> june is when PA will release results


NJ was almost last too last time, right?


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe I'll wait to take the PE until after it's CBT so I can get my results in a week.


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe I'll wait to take the PE until after it's CBT so I can get my results in a week.


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe I'll wait to take the PE until after it's CBT so I can get my results in a week.


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe I'll wait to take the PE until after it's CBT so I can get my results in a week.


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe I'll wait to take the PE until after it's CBT so I can get my results in a week.


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe I'll wait to take the PE until after it's CBT so I can get my results in a week.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> june is when PA will release results
> 
> 
> 
> NJ was almost last too last time, right?
Click to expand...

yup


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe I'll wait to take the PE until after it's CBT so I can get my results in a week.


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe I'll wait to take the PE until after it's CBT so I can get my results in a week.


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe I'll wait to take the PE until after it's CBT so I can get my results in a week.


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe I'll wait to take the PE until after it's CBT so I can get my results in a week.


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe I'll wait to take the PE until after it's CBT so I can get my results in a week.


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe I'll wait to take the PE until after it's CBT so I can get my results in a week.


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe I'll wait to take the PE until after it's CBT so I can get my results in a week.


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe I'll wait to take the PE until after it's CBT so I can get my results in a week.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wounder if I can get 20k posts in here before the results.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talking quantity, not quality.


----------



## Porter_

one of my photos from last fall. my favorite pumpkin beer. how i miss thee.


----------



## Road Guy

ive never had pumkin beer, looks good, but does it taste like one of those starbucks pumpkin drinks!

&amp; hey another West Time Zone person, we need you to stick around!


----------



## NJmike PE

Vodka and oj. Again.


----------



## Porter_

Road Guy said:


> ive never had pumkin beer, looks good, but does it taste like one of those starbucks pumpkin drinks!
> 
> &amp; hey another West Time Zone person, we need you to stick around!




it tastes like beer with a slight pumpkin seed aftertaste. i'm not much of a flavored beer guy but pumpkin-anything is my vice. hello thar from WA.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> maybe I'll wait to take the PE until after it's CBT so I can get my results in a week.


And by then you will need Masters to sit for PE.


----------



## Road Guy

the 9 news cast here is a riot. we came from Atlanta where you had to be either dull and or a fat non caucasion woman to be on the news, some of the shit they do on that channel should be on SNL...


----------



## frazil

I can't remember the last time I watched local news


----------



## frazil

Post dinner post


----------



## frazil

Post dinner post


----------



## frazil

Post dinner post


----------



## frazil

Post dinner post


----------



## frazil

Post dinner post


----------



## frazil

Post dinner post


----------



## frazil

Post dinner post


----------



## frazil

Post dinner post


----------



## frazil

Post dinner post


----------



## frazil

Post dinner post


----------



## frazil

Post dinner post


----------



## frazil

Post dinner post


----------



## frazil

Post dinner post


----------



## akwooly

Road Guy said:


> ive never had pumkin beer, looks good, but does it taste like one of those starbucks pumpkin drinks!
> 
> &amp; hey another West Time Zone person, we need you to stick around!


yeah, cause those east coasters are going to bed when i get off work.


----------



## frazil

Post dinner post


----------



## frazil

Post dinner post


----------



## frazil

Post dinner post


----------



## frazil

Post dinner post


----------



## frazil

Post dinner post


----------



## frazil

Pre storytime post


----------



## engineergurl

black cherry steel reserve is nasty, down the drain


----------



## frazil

Pre storytime post


----------



## frazil

Is that something to drink?


----------



## frazil

Pre storytime post


----------



## frazil

Pre storytime post


----------



## engineergurl

haven't been to bed before 11 pm yet this week I think


----------



## frazil

Pre storytime post


----------



## frazil

Pre storytime post


----------



## frazil

I was asleep by 9:30 last night I think. Sad


----------



## engineergurl

frazil said:


> Is that something to drink?




yes... I stopped at the drug store for cat food and saw it, thought i would try it


----------



## frazil

Pre storytime post


----------



## engineergurl

what I really wanted was one of those peach flavored cheap wine coolers, do they even sell them anymore?


----------



## frazil

Bummer


----------



## engineergurl

ahhh well.... finally eating dinner now but going to go to bed shortly


----------



## frazil

No idea. I haven't seen them in awhile


----------



## engineergurl

still didn't finish the yard


----------



## engineergurl

I always used to crack up because the label said BJ


----------



## frazil

Our yard looks better than ever


----------



## engineergurl

heck, I still crack up at thinking of it


----------



## frazil

Lol


----------



## engineergurl

the ditch is over grown, the county needs to get on that soon


----------



## frazil

Too bad we waited so long to make it look so nice


----------



## engineergurl

I used to weed eat it, but then I realize during the summer they come through with mower


----------



## frazil

I wish we could dig everything up and take it with us when we move


----------



## engineergurl

I am seriously exhausted


----------



## frazil

Oh yeah let them do iy


----------



## engineergurl

I haven't planted anything here because of that


----------



## frazil

It


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, there isn't a shoulder, just a straight drop into the ditch... but it's pretty wide so to weed it you have to be on the road for parts of it


----------



## engineergurl

okay, I need to pack a lunch and get my shake ready for the morning


----------



## frazil

I used to take off all the road salt from our lawn and pick it up but then I realized the street cleaner comes through in May so now I just sweep it in the street


----------



## engineergurl

then take the dogs out and go to bed


----------



## frazil

Get some sleep


----------



## frazil

Pre storytime post


----------



## frazil

Pre storytime post


----------



## engineergurl

right now they milled up patches all over our road so it's all gravel in front of the house


----------



## engineergurl

night!


----------



## akwooly

see i am not even off work yet and they are talking about going to bed


----------



## frazil

When does the sun set now akwooly?


----------



## frazil

Matt usually gets about 20 pages done before you show up in the morning tho


----------



## frazil

Pre storytime post


----------



## frazil

Pre storytime post


----------



## frazil

Pre storytime post


----------



## frazil

I think we should keep this going until all the results come out (or we hit 100k)


----------



## frazil

Pre storytime post


----------



## frazil

Pre storytime post


----------



## frazil

Pre storytime post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## akwooly

frazil said:


> When does the sun set now akwooly?


right now about 11 pm. civil twilight to after midnight.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

matt267 said:


> A true admin of this site would make sure there were 100k at the end.


It's as if you read my mind...


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you get the presentation done yet sap


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I'll wait to take the PE until after it's CBT so I can get my results in a week.
> 
> 
> 
> And by then you will need Masters to sit for PE.
Click to expand...

FTS



frazil said:


> Matt usually gets about 20 pages done before you show up in the morning tho


Just doing my best to bury the night.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yes Mike, had the presentation today, it went splendidly, upper management are happy with me.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all a conspiracy

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Yes Mike, had the presentation today, it went splendidly, upper management are happy with me.


What was the presentation on?


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell upper management you deserve a raise AND an office with a freaking door.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell upper management you deserve a raise AND an office with a freaking door


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell upper management you deserve a raise AND an office with a freaking door


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell upper management you deserve a raise AND an office with a freaking door


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell upper management you deserve a raise AND an office with a freaking door


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell upper management you deserve a raise AND an office with a freaking door


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell upper management you deserve a raise AND an office with a freaking door


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell upper management you deserve a raise AND an office with a freaking door


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell upper management you deserve a raise AND an office with a freaking door


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell upper management you deserve a raise AND an office with a freaking door


----------



## akwooly

Gymnastics


----------



## Road Guy

still working. waiting on the marketing folks!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The presentation was to present the preliminary design to the DOT of one of my projects approx. 50% plans, which is the point where we get design approval and move into final design. We had one last week and then the one today and between two PD meetings 7 days apart I've put in nearly 160 hours since last Monday.

I'm also the only highway design engineer in my firm in my state, so I got no staff to help me even though they hired me with promises of building a design team around me. Oh and the office is a bit if a sore subject since I've been in window offices since 2009, until this place who stuck me in a cube... I've got a masters and at my peak had 8 PE licenses with 100 million design build projects under my belt, but I took a lower position to get the job in CT so we could move here. That said, I knew I'd have to prove my worth for the first six months and then shoulda gotten a promo, but that didn't come through because if some drama with a particularly asshole Vice President who apparently doesn't like my southern charm. It's a long story, but that's the gist of it.


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I'll wait to take the PE until after it's CBT so I can get my results in a week.
> 
> 
> 
> And by then you will need Masters to sit for PE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FTS
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt usually gets about 20 pages done before you show up in the morning tho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just doing my best to bury the night.
Click to expand...

That is a very noble thing


----------



## frazil

Road Guy said:


> still working. waiting on the marketing folks!


They aren't coming...


----------



## Road Guy

I used my deep southern accent the first three weeks at the new job around the chics, but I had to give it up this week too many of them stopping by to talk...productivty lost.. 

I did see your company advertising some junior engineer positions on linked in today, but I didnt see what office..

Do they not want to hire because of backlog issues? they should at least get some cheap summer help from college kids on summer break? you should pitch that idea to the VP that like you..


----------



## Sapper PE LS

We interview and get turned down by candidates who accept higher paying jobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> still working. waiting on the marketing folks!


Seven red lines


----------



## NJmike PE

Glad to hear the presentation went well


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I fear I will be job hunting in 18 months or so...


----------



## Porter_

Bourbon and BF4. I have no shame.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I am a project employee and the project only goes thru 2016


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I could use a drink


----------



## envirotex

Wait, didn't you just get that job? Or has it been that long?


----------



## Road Guy

Have they determined the team for the BRT line to Boulder already?


----------



## Road Guy

The drive through Denver at 8:30 at night is much better than driving through at 5:30 !

really awesome view Also


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I've been with them for almost 4 years, although this project is only 1. Noone really knows where we are going at the end of 2015...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No clue on the BRT stuff.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Some bacon would be nice.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It would complement the hookers and blow nicely.


----------



## Porter_

too much bourbon, not enough BF4.


----------



## akwooly

Bacon to go with maple crown


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> The presentation was to present the preliminary design to the DOT of one of my projects approx. 50% plans, which is the point where we get design approval and move into final design. We had one last week and then the one today and between two PD meetings 7 days apart I've put in nearly 160 hours since last Monday.
> 
> I'm also the only highway design engineer in my firm in my state, so I got no staff to help me even though they hired me with promises of building a design team around me. Oh and the office is a bit if a sore subject since I've been in window offices since 2009, until this place who stuck me in a cube... I've got a masters and at my peak had 8 PE licenses with 100 million design build projects under my belt, but I took a lower position to get the job in CT so we could move here. That said, I knew I'd have to prove my worth for the first six months and then shoulda gotten a promo, but that didn't come through because if some drama with a particularly asshole Vice President who apparently doesn't like my southern charm. It's a long story, but that's the gist of it.


Sometimes you do need to scream!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes you do need to scream!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes you do need to scream!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes you do need to scream!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes you do need to scream!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes you do need to scream!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes you do need to scream!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes you do need to scream!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes you do need to scream!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes you do need to scream!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes you do need to scream!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes you do need to scream!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes you do need to scream!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes you do need to scream!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes you do need to scream!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes you do need to scream!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes you do need to scream!

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night's sins.


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

I miss X-Files.


----------



## matt267 PE

53k


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

100k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to get ready for work.

:bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

Yawn


----------



## frazil

Is it Friday?!


----------



## NJmike PE

Mo money mo problems


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Cereal


----------



## NJmike PE

Rain


----------



## NJmike PE

Results are out


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Really Mike, which results are you referring to?


----------



## NJmike PE

October 2013 results


----------



## engineergurl

His wife's pregnancy test results


----------



## NJmike PE

That's definitely not something needing to be tested these days


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday!!!!


----------



## ATL Derek

34


----------



## Porter_

coffee and sunshine here


----------



## frazil

coffee and clouds here


----------



## frazil

only 937 more pages to go.


----------



## NJmike PE

coffee. cant see the clouds yet. haven't gotten my window yet


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> only 937 more pages to go.


I love the fresh smell of optimism in the morning.


----------



## frazil

we just need to do about 150 pages a day to get this done by next week


----------



## frazil

I think we can do it


----------



## frazil

1


----------



## frazil

2


----------



## frazil

3


----------



## frazil

4


----------



## NJmike PE

again. Optimism (or sarcasm). Brought to you by EB.com


----------



## frazil

5


----------



## frazil

6


----------



## frazil

7


----------



## frazil

8


----------



## frazil

hey man, I'm doing my part


----------



## frazil

I feel a sort of irrational desire to complete this thing


----------



## frazil

9


----------



## frazil

I'll feel bad if we fail


----------



## frazil

> 10


----------



## frazil

11


----------



## frazil

12


----------



## frazil

13


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> hey man, I'm doing my part


do it....


----------



## frazil

14


----------



## frazil

15


----------



## NJmike PE

fraz is a born leader


----------



## frazil

16


----------



## NJmike PE

fraz is a born leader


----------



## frazil

17


----------



## NJmike PE

she inspires us


----------



## frazil

18


----------



## NJmike PE

fraz is a born leader


----------



## NJmike PE

fraz is a born leader


----------



## frazil

who's being sarcastic now?!


----------



## NJmike PE

fraz is a born leader


----------



## frazil

top?


----------



## NJmike PE

nah. lead follow or get out the way


----------



## frazil




----------



## NJmike PE

fraz is a born leader


----------



## NJmike PE

sorry.


----------



## frazil

Ok 936 pages to go.


----------



## NJmike PE

fraz is a born leader


----------



## NJmike PE

one page at a time


----------



## frazil

that was easy


----------



## NJmike PE

back to work now


----------



## frazil

ok I'm going for a run before it rains


----------



## akwooly

frazil dazzle


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

all


----------



## akwooly

day


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## akwooly

training


----------



## Road Guy

Degobah?


----------



## NJmike PE

Boba Fett?


----------



## Road Guy

Headless daddy


----------



## NJmike PE

sleepy hollow


----------



## frazil

almost to a new page!


----------



## frazil

almost to a new page!


----------



## frazil

is there a theme here?


----------



## frazil

almost to a new page!


----------



## frazil

almost to a new page!


----------



## frazil

almost to a new page!


----------



## engineergurl

post lunch time post... sorry guys I'm just too busy to spam much today


----------



## frazil

almost to a new page!


----------



## frazil

almost to a new page!


----------



## frazil

top


----------



## NJmike PE

nice job fraz


----------



## NJmike PE

EG, slacking


----------



## frazil

pffffft....


----------



## frazil

935 pages to go


----------



## frazil

only 147 more to finish for today


----------



## frazil




----------



## matt267 PE

one for the cause.


----------



## frazil

Matt where ya been?


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Matt where ya been?


can't spam much at work. I've been putting my time in in the morning.


----------



## akwooly

Spam on break


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost quitting time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost quitting time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost quitting time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost quitting time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost quitting time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost quitting time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost quitting time


----------



## Road Guy

http://z11.invisionfree.com/Engineers_Forum/index.php?showuser=382


----------



## Road Guy

need to continue this thread here...http://z11.invisionfree.com/Engineers_Forum/index.php?showtopic=2077&amp;st=0last


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But can we merge additional posts from that board to this board to get the full count here after the exams are all done?


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

To 100k and beyond


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Porter_




----------



## Golden Eagle PE

:hang:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Thanks KF for the help with uploading pics.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday!!!


----------



## Porter_

i work a half day on fridays and i'm meeting some friends for a beer tonight. y tomorrow will not be my most productive day.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

oh wait.


----------



## matt267 PE

it's still Thursday


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Thursday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Weekend Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Weekend Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Weekend Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Weekend Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Weekend Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Weekend Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Weekend Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Weekend Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Weekend Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Weekend Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

Pound sand


----------



## akwooly

Pound spam


----------



## akwooly

#spam


----------



## akwooly

#spam


----------



## akwooly

#spam


----------



## akwooly

#spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

spam


----------



## dussbucs

Traffic in Dallas sucks


----------



## dussbucs

Waiting for it to die down before leaving work


----------



## matt267 PE

dussbucs said:


> Waiting for it to die down before leaving work


you should spam while you wait.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Weekend Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam like the results are being released.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam like the results are being released.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam like the results are being released.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach in morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I predict we have another 3 weeks left.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach in morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I predict we have another 3 weeks left.


----------



## matt267 PE

I predict we have another 3 weeks left.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach in morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I predict we have another 3 weeks left.


----------



## matt267 PE

I predict we have another 3 weeks left.


----------



## matt267 PE

I predict we have another 3 weeks left.


----------



## matt267 PE

I predict we have another 3 weeks left.


----------



## matt267 PE

I predict we have another 3 weeks left.


----------



## matt267 PE

I predict we have another 3 weeks left.


----------



## matt267 PE

I predict we have another 3 weeks left.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> I predict we have another 3 weeks left.


We????


----------



## matt267 PE

I predict we have another 3 weeks left.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach in morning spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach in morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

we as in spammers here.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach in morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Some folks think the results will be out next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

I say next month.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> we as in spammers here.


OK. I though you thought you were awaiting results.


----------



## matt267 PE

That gives us more time to spam.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach in morning spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach in morning spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach in morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we as in spammers here.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. I though you thought you were awaiting results.
Click to expand...

Not yet.

But this time next year I may.

I"ll be the noob falling for all the trick treads.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach in morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

rainy weekend coming up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach in morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

rainy weekend coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

rainy weekend coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

rainy weekend coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

rainy weekend coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

rainy weekend coming up


----------



## dussbucs

I


----------



## matt267 PE

rainy weekend coming up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to beach in morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

rainy weekend coming up


----------



## dussbucs

love


----------



## matt267 PE

rainy weekend coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

rainy weekend coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

rainy weekend coming up


----------



## dussbucs




----------



## matt267 PE

rainy weekend coming up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is a noob??


----------



## dussbucs

SPAM sushi


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is a noob??


----------



## matt267 PE

dussbucs said:


>


That looks interesting.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What is a noob??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

When does one graduate from nooby?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

When does one graduate from nooby?


----------



## dussbucs

I think the PE will be released on May 21st


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

When does one graduate from nooby?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

When does one graduate from nooby?


----------



## dussbucs

I think the PE will be released on May 21st


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

When does one graduate from nooby?


----------



## dussbucs

I think the PE will be released on May 21st


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

When does one graduate from nooby?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

When does one graduate from nooby?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

When does one graduate from nooby?


----------



## dussbucs

I think the PE will be released on May 21st


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

When does one graduate from nooby?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

When does one graduate from nooby?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

When does one graduate from nooby?


----------



## dussbucs

I think the SE will be released on June 12th


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What is a noob??


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Noob

I guess the word I was looking for was "newb."


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

When does one graduate from nooby?


----------



## dussbucs

I think the SE will be released on June 12th


----------



## dussbucs

I think the SE will be released on June 12th


----------



## dussbucs

I think the SE will be released on June 12th


----------



## dussbucs

I think the SE will be released on June 12th


----------



## matt267 PE

a noob never graduates. a newb may.


----------



## dussbucs

Going to a block party on Saturday. It better not be a rainy weekend.


----------



## dussbucs

Going to a block party on Saturday. It better not be a rainy weekend.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're no longer a newb when the elders stop calling you a newb.


----------



## dussbucs

Going to a block party on Saturday. It better not be a rainy weekend.


----------



## dussbucs

Going to a block party on Saturday. It better not be a rainy weekend.


----------



## matt267 PE

dussbucs said:


> Going to a block party on Saturday. It better not be a rainy weekend.


RI is a couple miles from TX. My rain won't be your rain.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're no longer a newb when the elders stop calling you a newb.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're no longer a newb when the elders stop calling you a newb.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're no longer a newb when the elders stop calling you a newb.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're no longer a newb when the elders stop calling you a newb.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're no longer a newb when the elders stop calling you a newb.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're no longer a newb when the elders stop calling you a newb.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm making this up as I go.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is Mikey still a noob


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm making this up as I go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is Mikey still a noob


yup.

He was reminded of that today actually.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a noob?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm making this up as I go.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a noob?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a noob?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Are you a noob?


I'm more newb then you.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a noob?


----------



## matt267 PE

We're all newbs to someone.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm making this up as I go.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm making this up as I go.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Am I noob


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm making this up as I go.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is everybody noob


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Am I noob


You've been here longer then I have so I can't call you a noob/newb.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sp


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is everybody noob


Everyone but Roadguy and the other founders.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hell I can't even spell it right


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Sp


?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Only two people on this board can call me a noob or newb, whichever... RG and DVINNY... Well okay, three, I think MIG joined before me too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess there is a difference between noob and newb.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Only two people on this board can call me a noob or newb, whichever... RG and DVINNY... Well okay, three, I think MIG joined before me too.


That's what I said.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi my name is Mike and I'm a n00b


----------



## matt267 PE

NOOBS: Rely on cheap tactics to barely finish second-to-last on the team, and often blame others for their mistakes. (ie Mike)

NEWBS: Honest, humble, polite players who strive to better themselves by playing as a team and seeking the advice of others. (ie me)


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sp
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

Tried to spell spam but hit backspace for m


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi my name is Mike and I'm a n00b


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Hi my name is Mike and I'm a n00b


hahaha


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NOOBS: Rely on cheap tactics to barely finish second-to-last on the team, and often blame others for their mistakes. (ie Mike)
> 
> NEWBS: Honest, humble, polite players who strive to better themselves by playing as a team and seeking the advice of others. (ie me)


Piss off


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi my name is Mike and I'm a n00b


----------



## matt267 PE

I feel like I"m at work. I can make shit up and people will listen.


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi my name is Mike and I'm a n00b


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike's upset that he's a N00b.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I feel like I"m at work. I can make shit up and people will listen.


Of course. You're enviro


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hi n00b


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike's upset that he's a N00b.


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi my name is Mike and I'm a n00b


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike's upset that he's a N00b.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike's upset that he's a N00b.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike's upset that he's a N00b.


----------



## matt267 PE

Are the results out yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are the results out yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are the results out yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are the results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Nah. Because it truth I can tell you to shut up noob.


----------



## matt267 PE

Are the results out yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Why do all of the new noobs run away


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi my name is Mike and I'm a n00b


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Why do all of the new noobs run away


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Nah. Because it truth I can tell you to shut up noob.


doesn't mean I"ll listen.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Why do all of the new noobs run away


Great question. This pisses me off


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Why do all of the new noobs run away


thin skin.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. Because it truth I can tell you to shut up noob.
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't mean I"ll listen.
Click to expand...

 very true


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Why do all of the new noobs run away


----------



## matt267 PE

not everyone can handle this shit right here.


----------



## NJmike PE

Screw em. I hope they all fail


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You scare them away??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You scare them away??


----------



## matt267 PE

thin skin.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We should give them candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Even though mike is a newb, he pushes other newbs around.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We should give them candy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We should give them candy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We should give them candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> We should give them candy


I was promised bacon, hookers, and blow.

I'm still waiting though.


----------



## matt267 PE

I was promised hookers, bacon, and blow.


----------



## matt267 PE

I was promised hookers, bacon, and blow.


----------



## matt267 PE

I was promised hookers, bacon, and blow.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> Screw em. I hope they all fail


What about your bestest buddy Matty


----------



## matt267 PE

I was promised hookers, bacon, and blow.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We should give them candy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Candy is a hooker


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw em. I hope they all fail
> 
> 
> 
> What about your bestest buddy Matty
Click to expand...

Shit. I bet he hopes I fail and my EIT is pulled.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Candy is a hooker


nice.

Got pics?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We should give them candy


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Even though mike is a newb, he pushes other newbs around.


How so?


----------



## matt267 PE

I was promised hookers, bacon, and blow.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Candy has a bacon thong


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike is a bully


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike is a bully


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike is a bully


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike is a bully


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw em. I hope they all fail
> 
> 
> 
> What about your bestest buddy Matty
Click to expand...

Nah. Matt's cool. He'll pass


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mike is a bully


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Mike is a bully


It's tough love


----------



## matt267 PE

I was promised hookers, bacon, and blow.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Give noobies candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Candy has a bacon thong


Now you have to give us pics.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Give noobies candy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Give noobies candy


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't we all just get along


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are noobies virgins


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Give noobies candy


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike is a bully
> 
> 
> 
> It's tough love
Click to expand...

It's kinda like this :fencing:


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Are noobies virgins


then I'm not a noob


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Give noobies candy


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't we all just get along


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Give noobies candy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Give noobies candy


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't we all just get along


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Give noobies candy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Give noobies candy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I ate the bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Candycane


----------



## NJmike PE

Candy Cane


----------



## matt267 PE

Some times like this: :fart:

or this: :brick:

But in the end we end up here: :Banane35: :drunk1:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are all the noobies?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are all the noobies?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are noobies virgins
> 
> 
> 
> then I'm not a noob
Click to expand...

no shit.


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't we all just get along


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are all the noobies?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Where are all the noobies?


waiting for their test results.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did Matt show his office suite


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did Matt show his office suite


----------



## matt267 PE

waiting for their test results.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did Matt show his office suite


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did Matt show his office suite


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, when did you first sign up here?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Did Matt show his office suite


No not yet.

I'm embarrassed by the mess.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Did Matt show his office suite


No, but I saw yours. Looking good. I actually started moving things out of the cube today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Your post is empty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> Hey SW, when did you first sign up here?


2010 but I got derailed by board and had to get 2 more years experience.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I actually started moving things out of the cube today.


Nice.


----------



## NJmike PE

Maybe by the end of the day tomorrow I will have it setup. Thinking off going in early to set it up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did Matt show his office suite


----------



## matt267 PE

My post in not empty.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Your post is empty


huh?


----------



## matt267 PE

My post in not empty.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is Matt showing tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is empty
> 
> 
> 
> huh?
Click to expand...

if you hit post without typing anyting in the window that's what you see.


----------



## NJmike PE

He should


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all the noobies?
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for their test results.
Click to expand...

Are they hiding behind floorboards


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is Matt showing tomorrow


I guess it's only fair. You showed me yours so I'll show you mine.


----------



## NJmike PE

I did that?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Matt showing tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's only fair. You showed me yours so I'll show you mine.
Click to expand...

Is mine bigger?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all the noobies?
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for their test results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they hiding behind floorboards
Click to expand...

likely chewing their finger nails off and getting pissed at all the fake results threads.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I did that?


no, I did.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Matt showing tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's only fair. You showed me yours so I'll show you mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is mine bigger?
Click to expand...

Dude, it's not the size of the boat, it's the motion of the ocean.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Matt show his office suite
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I saw yours. Looking good. I actually started moving things out of the cube today.
Click to expand...

Is yours real office.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes, she's probably told you that it's a good size too


----------



## matt267 PE

Wait, what are we talking about again?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Matt showing tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's only fair. You showed me yours so I'll show you mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is mine bigger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, it's not the size of the boat, it's the motion of the ocean.
Click to expand...

That's not what she said


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Matt show his office suite
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I saw yours. Looking good. I actually started moving things out of the cube today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is yours real office.
Click to expand...

No. It's a padded wall cube.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Matt show his office suite
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I saw yours. Looking good. I actually started moving things out of the cube today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is yours real office.
Click to expand...

More office that cube. It's like a small, no door


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does Matt have tree office


----------



## NJmike PE

Leaving the cube


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> Wait, what are we talking about again?


Oh, that's right. SW wants pics of my shlong.


----------



## NJmike PE

Hope you got a strong zoom lense


----------



## NJmike PE

No more cube


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Does Matt have tree office


Like the keebler elves.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Matt show his office suite
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I saw yours. Looking good. I actually started moving things out of the cube today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is yours real office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It's a padded wall cube.
Click to expand...

A padded cell


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Am I being mean


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Hope you got a strong zoom lense


It's all about the lighting.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Am I being mean


No. You're just being a noob.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Matt show his office suite
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I saw yours. Looking good. I actually started moving things out of the cube today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is yours real office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It's a padded wall cube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A padded cell
Click to expand...

That's a way to describe it.


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being mean
> 
> 
> 
> No. You're just being a noob.
Click to expand...

says the noob.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

Although I hope I'm more newb then noob.


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm still looking for $1M to buy your boat.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm still looking for $1M to buy your boat.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you think lots of noobs will read this


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Although I hope I'm more newb then noob.


noob


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm still looking for $1M to buy your boat.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna call it a night in 5 mins


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Do you think lots of noobs will read this


I'll bury it with a couple of pages of spam in the morning.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> I'm still looking for $1M to buy your boat.


I will let you have 90% off today


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm still looking for $1M to buy your boat.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still looking for $1M to buy your boat.
> 
> 
> 
> I will let you have 90% off today
Click to expand...

Damn, still out of my price range.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Should we leave subliminal messages to the noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Should we leave subliminal messages to the noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Should we leave subliminal messages to the noobs


----------



## matt267 PE

burying with spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Should we leave subliminal messages to the noobs


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Should we leave subliminal messages to the noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Should we leave subliminal messages to the noobs


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Mike in Matt are newbs in terms of join date but veterans of spam and thus allowed to get away with a bit more before the ban hammer crushes them.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Should we leave subliminal messages to the noobs


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Should we leave subliminal messages to the noobs


tell them the more they spam the faster the results will come and the lower the cut off score will be.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Should we leave subliminal messages to the noobs


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Mike in Matt are newbs in terms of join date but veterans of spam and thus allowed to get away with a bit more before the ban hammer crushes them.


:leghump:


----------



## matt267 PE

the more you spam the faster the results will come and the lower the cut off score will be.


----------



## matt267 PE

the more you spam the faster the results will come and the lower the cut off score will be.


----------



## matt267 PE

the more you spam the faster the results will come and the lower the cut off score will be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

With this post I lower the cut score and decrease the wait time because Matt said so!


----------



## matt267 PE

the more you spam the faster the results will come and the lower the cut off score will be.


----------



## NJmike PE

I respect that and I respect what Dex said. I know there's a hierarchy here.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

With this post I lower the cut score and decrease the wait time because Matt said so!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We tell them that we are the test graders


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> With this post I lower the cut score and decrease the wait time because Matt said so!


Give us about 47k more and you'll be good.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

With this post I lower the cut score and decrease the wait time because Matt said so!


----------



## NJmike PE

It's all good


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta take my lumps


----------



## Sapper PE LS

With this post I lower the cut score and decrease the wait time because Matt said so!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

With this post I lower the cut score and decrease the wait time because Matt said so!


----------



## NJmike PE

I've only been here for a year Saturday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

If they don't play with us. They will fail


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I respect that and I respect what Dex said. I know there's a hierarchy here.


we're pond scum, no, we're the stuff that grows on the weirs of a primary clarifier.


----------



## NJmike PE

St00pid environmental engineering


----------



## matt267 PE

the more you spam the faster the results will come and the lower the cut off score will be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we don't like a person we don't pretend that they are newbs or whatever we just ignore them


----------



## Sapper PE LS

With this post I lower the cut score and decrease the wait time because Matt said so!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Should we leave subliminal messages to the noobs


----------



## NJmike PE

I will admit I've been eager to screw with them exam thyme


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> St00pid environmental engineering


Just becuase you don't understand BOD and wetlands doesn't make me stupid.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

With this post I lower the cut score and decrease the wait time because Matt said so!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Should we leave subliminal messages to the noobs


----------



## Sapper PE LS

With this post I lower the cut score and decrease the wait time because Matt said so!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> If we don't like a person we don't pretend that they are newbs or whatever we just ignore them


Crap, there are a lot of people that ignore me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

With this post I lower the cut score and decrease the wait time because Matt said so!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> St00pid environmental engineering


Do you were green suit to work


----------



## Sapper PE LS

With this post I lower the cut score and decrease the wait time because Matt said so!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A lot of people ignore me too


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I will admit I've been eager to screw with them exam thyme


It shows.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Should we leave subliminal messages to the noobs


----------



## Sapper PE LS

With this post I lower the cut score and decrease the wait time because Matt said so!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

With this post I lower the cut score and decrease the wait time because Matt said so!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Should we leave subliminal messages to the noobs


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> St00pid environmental engineering
> 
> 
> 
> Just becuase you don't understand BOD and wetlands doesn't make me stupid.
Click to expand...

It's funny. I understood it while studying but the problems on the exam screwed me. I mean shit I got an A in ENE and it was all the same exact stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> St00pid environmental engineering
> 
> 
> 
> Do you were green suit to work
Click to expand...

sometimes brown if I'm doing field work at a WWTF


----------



## Sapper PE LS

With this post I lower the cut score and decrease the wait time because Matt said so!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Should we leave subliminal messages to the noobs


----------



## Sapper PE LS

With this post I lower the cut score and decrease the wait time because Matt said so!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> A lot of people ignore me too


^ whose this guy?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

With this post I lower the cut score and decrease the wait time because Matt said so!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit I've been eager to screw with them exam thyme
> 
> 
> 
> It shows.
Click to expand...

I know. Gotta work on my ppl skills


----------



## Sapper PE LS

With this post I lower the cut score and decrease the wait time because Matt said so!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Should we leave subliminal messages to the noobs


----------



## Sapper PE LS

With this post I lower the cut score and decrease the wait time because Matt said so!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> St00pid environmental engineering
> 
> 
> 
> Just becuase you don't understand BOD and wetlands doesn't make me stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny. I understood it while studying but the problems on the exam screwed me. I mean shit I got an A in ENE and it was all the same exact stuff
Click to expand...

did they ask you about cutting down trees?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Should we leave subliminal messages to the noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Should we leave subliminal messages to the noobs


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit I've been eager to screw with them exam thyme
> 
> 
> 
> It shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. Gotta work on my ppl skills
Click to expand...

just add "just kidding" to all your posts.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Should we leave subliminal messages to the noobs


----------



## matt267 PE

we'll be at 100k in no time.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Should we leave subliminal messages to the noobs


----------



## matt267 PE

we'll be at 100k in no time.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey is a meanie


----------



## matt267 PE

we'll be at 100k in no time.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm not permitted to say


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey is a meanie


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey is a meanie


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Mikey is a meanie


he makes me cry myself to sleep every night.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey is a meanie


----------



## NJmike PE

My name is Mike and I'm a meanie


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey is a meanie


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I'm not permitted to say


You don't want to end up on the shit list like sapper.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

He talked about my mother


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey is a meanie


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> My name is Mike and I'm a meanie *and a n00b*


fixt


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey is a meanie


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> He talked about my mother


now that's just wrong,


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey is a meanie


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey is a meanie


----------



## matt267 PE

where did sapper go? were we ignoring him?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey is a meanie


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe he went to ban some noobs.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm not on the shit lost any more. And besides life's no fun if you don't get into trouble from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

or give some noobs a negative post count.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> He talked about my mother
> 
> 
> 
> now that's just wrong,
Click to expand...

I just asked about his sisters new tat


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> I'm not on the shit lost any more. And besides life's no fun if you don't get into trouble from time to time


and shit bricks along the way.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey is a meanie


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey is a meanie


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> He talked about my mother
> 
> 
> 
> now that's just wrong,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just asked about his sisters new tat
Click to expand...

Mike we want pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey is a meanie


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mikey is a meanie


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Who can honestly say they stared down the mighty NCEES and won didn't get their exam invalidated?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is closed tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

I stuck around this site because I was amused that I wasn't the only one obsessed about the oct. 2013 results.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is closed tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is closed tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is closed tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Who can honestly say they stared down the mighty NCEES and won didn't get their exam invalidated?


be careful, the might be watching.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is closed tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

Can you ban NCEES from this site?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is closed tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet that would piss them off.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is closed tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is closed tomorrow


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And yes I shat bricks. I still don't think it was a big deal in the large scheme if things but I respect that they were concerned about it and that it wasn't necessarily the best thing to post.

That said, glad they just gave me a stern talking to, better believe I won't go fucking with them again.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Who can honestly say they stared down the mighty NCEES and won didn't get their exam invalidated?


:bow:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Can you ban NCEES from this site?


Don't ban me man


----------



## matt267 PE

it's quitin' time.

I'll be back in the morning to bury all this.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is closed tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

My name is Mike and I'm a meanie


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is closed tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

My name is Mike and I'm a meanie


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is closed tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> And yes I shat bricks. I still don't think it was a big deal in the large scheme if things but I respect that they were concerned about it and that it wasn't necessarily the best thing to post.
> 
> That said, glad they just gave me a stern talking to, better believe I won't go fucking with them again.


a lesson learned for us all.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is closed tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is closed tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

So sap are you permitted to say what you did and what the result was


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top ^^


----------



## NJmike PE

Basically, what did they think was so bad


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But anyway moving on


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> So sap are you permitted to say what you did and what the result was


We saw what he did??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is closed tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is closed tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

From what I read it didn't seem like anything big


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Batt at 1%


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Outta here


----------



## NJmike PE

Everyone leaving for the night?


----------



## NJmike PE

I guess I'll see this thing through to 54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## akwooly

Quitter


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## akwooly

Up all night!


----------



## NJmike PE

OK. Let's take it to 55k then


----------



## NJmike PE

Up all night to get lucky


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## akwooly

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## akwooly

I wish. I can't hang


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## akwooly

Soccer practice.


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## akwooly

But afterwards maybe.


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## akwooly

But then you would be asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

This is true


----------



## akwooly

Just gettin off work.


----------



## NJmike PE

Unless I get booted from the bed for snoring


----------



## akwooly

Now must drive. Can't be on phone.


----------



## NJmike PE

Then I could be on the couch and ready to spam


----------



## akwooly

Ha you too!?


----------



## NJmike PE

See ya


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## akwooly

Zombie spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

What I did was log into NCEES and notice see both my most recent exam authorization and my last exam result from FS in 2010. I opened the FS result and just by chance noticed that the URL had a specific unique numerical identifier in it. On a hunch I opened the exam authorization and found a number with the same amount of digits in the URL of that, so on a whim I put the number from the authorization into the URL for results and bam a result letter popped up. It didn't say anything different than what was already available on the NCEES site, ie no actual result was shown, but it was kind if cool to see the result letter with the exam I had just taken. So anyway I thought it was neat and no big deal because nothing was really shared that wasn't supposed to be and so I posted how to do it in the results thread.

About 10 minutes later the little loophole had been closed and then I got an email from Tim @ NCEES ( director of exam services) saying he was disappointed, pointed out that such information publicly posted could lead to more malicious intentioned people finding more severe vulnerabilities and that even by cutting and pasting the stuff together it was still in violation of the user agreement with their site. He said they were considering the matter closed (implying that they weren't taking any action) and asked that I contact him directly in the future if I discovered any more such possible weaknesses and not post it publicly. I apologized and we're moving on.


----------



## akwooly

Truck needs car wah


----------



## NJmike PE

So had you not posted your findings then nothing would have happened. I get it


----------



## NJmike PE

Amazing at how quickly they caught on thougj


----------



## NJmike PE

Glad nothing came of it


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yeah it was more about sharing the potential weakness, which yeah, I understand wasn't the most professional thing to do. I'm an imperfect man.


----------



## NJmike PE

We all do stupid things. I think they realized that too


----------



## NJmike PE

Sounds like it, away way


----------



## NJmike PE

So if engineering doesn't work out, I'm thinking of a hot dog truck


----------



## NJmike PE

Simple


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yeah, well it helps that I've been an admin on this site for almost a decade and they know that I'm not trying to undermine exam security. So, it was a slap on the wrist that I deserved and if nothing else showed a whole new batch of test takers that NCEES does monitor this site and doesn't mess around.


----------



## NJmike PE

That or a glass bottom boat taxi


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Yeah, well it helps that I've been an admin on this site for almost a decade and they know that I'm not trying to undermine exam security. So, it was a slap on the wrist that I deserved and if nothing else showed a whole new batch of test takers that NCEES does monitor this site and doesn't mess around.


Exactly. I was amazed at how quickly they reacted


----------



## NJmike PE

I saw a glass bottom taxi boat in Cabo on our honeymoon


----------



## NJmike PE

I thought it was the greatest idea


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## Sapper PE LS

We need to hit 60k tonight to have a fighting chance at making 100k before results start hitting


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> We need to hit 60k tonight to have a fighting chance at making 100k before results start hitting


 then somebody better go wake Matt and SW


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

Mrs NJ is wondering when I'm coming to bed


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

Stupid iPad


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

Doing this on my phone


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

Nice


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

54k and then quitting thyme


----------



## dussbucs

54k


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice.


----------



## dussbucs

Damnit. Didn't time it right.


----------



## NJmike PE

Tomorrow morning gonna push to bang out another 1k.


----------



## dussbucs

Go to bed so the wifey doesn't get pissy.


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice work bucs


----------



## NJmike PE

Come back tomorrow. We could use the help


----------



## NJmike PE

Later


----------



## dussbucs

Sweet. If I'm in insomniac mode, I'll help out.


----------



## dussbucs

Peace


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## envirotex

10:13


----------



## Porter_

8:58 PDT bump. a little Scotch, a little Skynyrd.


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Porter_

filthy west-coasters.


----------



## Porter_

i have no shame.


----------



## Master slacker

lunchtime!


----------



## akwooly

Ugh


----------



## Master slacker

exactly


----------



## akwooly

Wooly not happy with daughters best friend.


----------



## akwooly

She shared head lice. Yuck.


----------



## akwooly

Sanitizing everything.


----------



## akwooly

Porter_ said:


> i have no shame.


Mr jones and me tell each other fairy tails


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Sanitizing everything.


burn everything


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Too infinity, and beyond.... Or 55k


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a head start on Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

At this rate 600 pph, I could get 4800 posts during an 8 hour work day.


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Then Sir Topham Hatt will think I'm a very useful spammer (Thomas the Train reference)


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming before sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

My therapist says that I need to be nicer to people


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Flash flood watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey SW, it's Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## Master slacker

WTF are you doing up this early?!?


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

What up ms


----------



## Master slacker

dude.

you're up.

why?


----------



## Master slacker

im working.. yee ha


----------



## NJmike PE

Couldn't sleep. Back hurts


----------



## Master slacker

good reason to not sleep


----------



## NJmike PE

It's all good


----------



## Master slacker

back pain sucks


----------



## Master slacker

probably the most suck i've had with regard to pain


----------



## NJmike PE

I usually wake up at 0530 so I'm just a little bit earlier


----------



## NJmike PE

Had it all day yesterday


----------



## Master slacker

hard to rip a good fart when your back screams with every twist


----------



## NJmike PE

I had hoped it would be better today


----------



## Master slacker

yeah, i'd say you're up a bit earlier than 530


----------



## Master slacker

oh, wait, you're on the eastern side of the USofA


----------



## NJmike PE

Trying to stretch it out


----------



## Master slacker

so... my sarcasm was a bit off...


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> oh, wait, you're on the eastern side of the USofA


yessir


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## Master slacker

well, i'm in the boot of the south


----------



## Master slacker

which smells worse?


----------



## NJmike PE

Still 0400 was a Lil early


----------



## Master slacker

your guess is as good as mine

edit: :woot: ToP! :bananalama:

been a while


----------



## NJmike PE

When I logged on wooly was still up


----------



## Master slacker

id say


----------



## NJmike PE

Good point


----------



## Master slacker

damn


----------



## NJmike PE

No clue


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ is pretty bad though


----------



## Master slacker

all i saw is wooly's daughter now has head cheese with legs


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt should be showing up pretty soon


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah. I suggested he just burn everything instead of trying clean it


----------



## NJmike PE

It's easier


----------



## Master slacker

makes sense


----------



## NJmike PE

So what exactly are doing on the night shift


----------



## NJmike PE

You must obtain lyrics have a skeleton crew working right


----------



## NJmike PE

And even at that, it's probably machinery right


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta be boring as hell


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd pass out


----------



## Master slacker

working a plant outage


----------



## NJmike PE

OK, time for Matt to wake up


----------



## Master slacker

first night and most everything has gone well


----------



## Master slacker

ive been pooping out paperwork when i haven't been in the unit


----------



## Master slacker

listening and occasionally watching hot tub time machine


----------



## NJmike PE

I need coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Sounds pretty sweet as long as nothing malfunctions


----------



## Master slacker

i need no more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

And the fact that it's the night shift


----------



## Master slacker

that's why im here.


----------



## Master slacker

nights aren't all that bad


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> i need no more coffee


substitute with beer


----------



## Master slacker

im not in the blazing heat / sun and it's typically quiter


----------



## Master slacker

but if things go bump in the night, i'm the one make the big daddy decisions


----------



## NJmike PE

That's why they underpay you


----------



## Master slacker

i see it less as "underpay" and more as "opportunity to improve"


----------



## Master slacker

isn't that corporate slogan stuff?


----------



## NJmike PE

Exactly


----------



## NJmike PE

Is this good for the company?


----------



## Master slacker

ok. time to get the final stretch of paperwork done in 52 minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

My email signature reads

Project Engineer

Underpaid since 1999


----------



## Master slacker

peace out, yo!


----------



## NJmike PE

Catch you later.


----------



## NJmike PE

Keeping up the good fight


----------



## NJmike PE

Keeping up the good fight


----------



## NJmike PE

Keeping up the good fight


----------



## NJmike PE

Keeping up the good fight


----------



## NJmike PE

Keeping up the good fight


----------



## NJmike PE

Keeping up the good fight


----------



## NJmike PE

Keeping up the good fight


----------



## NJmike PE

Keeping up the good fight


----------



## NJmike PE

Keeping up the good fight


----------



## NJmike PE

Keeping up the good fight


----------



## NJmike PE

Keeping up the good fight


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn you were up early


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn you were up early


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn you were up early


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up Matt


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn you were up early


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn you were up early


----------



## NJmike PE

Here he ia


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn you were up early


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn you were up early


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah my back hurts


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k befor work


----------



## NJmike PE

Woke me up early


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Yeah my back hurts


Sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k befor work


----------



## NJmike PE

That's what I was hoping for


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## NJmike PE

30 minutes we could do it


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## NJmike PE

That's what I was hoping for


----------



## NJmike PE

That's what I was hoping for


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> 30 minutes we could do it


Agreed


----------



## NJmike PE

That's what I was hoping for


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## NJmike PE

That's what I was hoping for


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## NJmike PE

That's what I was hoping for


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper wanted to finish out at 60k last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## NJmike PE

May have been drinking


----------



## NJmike PE

That's what I was hoping for


----------



## NJmike PE

That's what I was hoping for


----------



## NJmike PE

That's what I was hoping for


----------



## NJmike PE

That's what I was hoping for


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Sapper wanted to finish out at 60k last night


I saw that

I missed a lot last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## NJmike PE

Had some new guys pop in


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Had some new guys pop in


Damn newbs

Hahaha


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Coming from a newb


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## NJmike PE

That's why I didn't use that word


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## NJmike PE

Maybe next week, after I've officially been here a year


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> That's why I didn't use that word


We all need to push the limits. Just not with ncees


----------



## NJmike PE

Less than 400


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 55k before work


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah that whole thing was crazy


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt;400 to go he says


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt;400 to go he says


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Where is my post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt;400 to go he says


----------



## NJmike PE

Dude where's my car


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

It a holograph


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> It a holograph


Don't joke. That shit real


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Holographic spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming on tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming on tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

55k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Spamming on tapatalk


This


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming on tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming on tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming on tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming on tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming on tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming on tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming on tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming on tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming on tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming on tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming on tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming on tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming on tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming on tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming on tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming on tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming on tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming on tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## NJmike PE

250 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> 250 to go


easy as pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

easy as pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

easy as pie


----------



## matt267 PE

easy as pie


----------



## matt267 PE

easy as pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and pie


----------



## matt267 PE

easy as pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and pie


----------



## matt267 PE

easy as pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and pie


----------



## matt267 PE

easy as pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and pie


----------



## matt267 PE

easy as pie


----------



## matt267 PE

easy as pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and pie


----------



## matt267 PE

easy as pie


----------



## matt267 PE

easy as pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and pie


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Coffee and pie


Now you're talkin


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and pie


----------



## matt267 PE

easy as pie


----------



## matt267 PE

easy as pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and pie


----------



## matt267 PE

easy as pie


----------



## matt267 PE

easy as pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm jealous that sw knows a Hooker named candy


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm jealous that sw knows a Hooker named candy


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm jealous that sw knows a Hooker named candy


----------



## NJmike PE

Seriously


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm jealous that sw knows a Hooker named candy


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee and pie


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm jealous that sw knows a Hooker named candy


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm jealous that sw knows a Hooker named candy


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm jealous that sw knows a Hooker named candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Pissed he want give pics


----------



## matt267 PE

Pissed he want give pics


----------



## matt267 PE

Pissed he want give pics


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Pissed he won't give pics


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Pissed he won't give pics


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Pissed he won't give pics


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Pissed he won't give pics


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Pissed he won't give pics


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Pissed he won't give pics


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Pissed he won't give pics


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Pissed he won't give pics


----------



## matt267 PE

Pissed he won't give pics


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

And pie for matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

And pie for matt


----------



## matt267 PE

And pie for matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

And pie for matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

And pie for matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

And pie for matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

And pie for matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

And pie for matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

And pie for matt


----------



## matt267 PE

And pie for matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

And pie for matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

And pie for matt


----------



## matt267 PE

And pie for matt


----------



## matt267 PE

And pie for matt


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

And pie for matt


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> It's pay day


Next week


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

It's pay day


----------



## NJmike PE

100 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a useful engine


----------



## matt267 PE

Final push


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a useful engine


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a useful engine


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Final push


try to enjoy it


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a useful engine


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a useful engine


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a useful engine


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Final push
> 
> 
> 
> try to enjoy it
Click to expand...

Always do


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a useful engine


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a useful engine


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a useful engine


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a useful engine


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a useful engine


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a useful engine


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a useful engine


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a useful engine


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a useful engine


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a useful engine


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a useful engine


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a useful engine


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a useful engine


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Be a useful engine


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Burn after reading


----------



## matt267 PE

Burying last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice run


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice work. Time to split


----------



## matt267 PE

^^ top


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ out!


----------



## matt267 PE

See ya during business hours


----------



## frazil

You guys are professional spammers


----------



## frazil

Impressive


----------



## NJmike PE

:thumbs:


----------



## Flyer_PE

Sitting on the train headed for the last day of a class. PDH count for 2014 achieved.


----------



## dussbucs

Damn, I missed out on a good late night run.


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## NJmike PE

Going in early to try and get my stall set up


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## NJmike PE

Bucs that took place about 3 hrs ago


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

Yeah I passed out


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate being stuck behind school buses


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> You guys are professional spammers




Just livin the dream.



dussbucs said:


> 56k


Go for it!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I hate being stuck behind school buses


When they slow down, just pass them.


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate being stuck behind school buses
> 
> 
> 
> When they slow down, just pass them.
Click to expand...

make sure you're spamming at the same time too.


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

56k


----------



## dussbucs

Gotta head to work. Out for a while...


----------



## matt267 PE

who turned off the spam?

:bananalama:


----------



## ATL Derek

35


----------



## akwooly

Come on 56k


----------



## akwooly

Come on 56k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I got the flu!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I got the flu!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I got the flu!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I got the flu!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I got the flu!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I got the flu!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I got the flu!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I got the flu!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I got the flu!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It sucks!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It sucks!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It sucks!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It sucks!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It sucks!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It sucks!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It sucks!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It sucks!


----------



## matt267 PE

SMott said:


> I got the flu!!!!


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I got the flu and it sucks!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I got the flu and it sucks!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Thanks, I started getting symptoms yesterday, and started Tamiflu last night.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Thanks, I started getting symptoms yesterday, and started Tamiflu last night.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Everyone at work is getting it, that's why I knew so soon it was the flu.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

On the bright side, I guess I get a break from work and house chores...leaving spam time.


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam delay due to result release...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tamispam!....making the flu more fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Helped, I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We can spam it, yes we can!


----------



## akwooly

Flu sucks hope ya feel better


----------



## akwooly

Civil 3d 2014


----------



## akwooly

Seems like I just loaded 2012 on my computer


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Civil 3d 2014


they were just talking about upgrading to infrastructure design suite


----------



## akwooly

Autodesk what a racket


----------



## Bosco PE

Can somebody tell me the cut score yet?


----------



## Bosco PE

It's 55, isn't it.


----------



## NJmike PE

79, so don't screw up


----------



## Bosco PE

I bet it's 55.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't try to guess the cut off score. That's impossible.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need a break...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need a break...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need a break...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need a break...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need a break...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need a break...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need a break...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need a break...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need a break...


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need a break...


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

This is surprisingly relaxing.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Post booster post


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Scroll, normal left click, right extra button click, scroll, left click...


----------



## akwooly

Pasta


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

At the beach spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

At the beach spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

At the beach spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

At the beach spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Someone please put out a hit on the guy at my work who came in and spread the flu around....I feel like crap!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Someone please put out a hit on the guy at my work who came in and spread the flu around....I feel like crap!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Someone please put out a hit on the guy at my work who came in and spread the flu around....I feel like crap!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Someone please put out a hit on the guy at my work who came in and spread the flu around....I feel like crap!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Someone please put out a hit on the guy at my work who came in and spread the flu around....I feel like crap!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Someone please put out a hit on the guy at my work who came in and spread the flu around....I feel like crap!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Someone please put out a hit on the guy at my work who came in and spread the flu around....I feel like crap!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Arg, spam...can it cure the flu?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Arg, spam...can it cure the flu?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Arg, spam...can it cure the flu?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Arg, spam...can it cure the flu?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Arg, spam...can it cure the flu?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Don't have much longer, let's get this thing going!


----------



## akwooly

Rally


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

What's a good movie to watch tonight?


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

Can you imagine a time in the future when there's no delay between posts


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

?


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

I could do this all night


----------



## frazil

Is the night over yet?


----------



## frazil

Is the night over yet?


----------



## frazil

Is the night over yet?


----------



## frazil

Is the night over yet?


----------



## frazil

Is the night over yet?


----------



## frazil

Is the night over yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Negative keep up the good work


----------



## NJmike PE

Negative keep up the good work


----------



## frazil

I could use some help


----------



## NJmike PE

Negative keep up the good work


----------



## NJmike PE

Negative keep up the good work


----------



## NJmike PE

Negative keep up the good work


----------



## NJmike PE

Negative keep up the good work


----------



## NJmike PE

Negative keep up the good work


----------



## NJmike PE

Negative keep up the good work


----------



## frazil

Ah, wine


----------



## NJmike PE

5 5s


----------



## frazil

I'm on it


----------



## NJmike PE

Thief


----------



## frazil

I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## NJmike PE

Negative keep up the good work


----------



## frazil

I'm on it


----------



## frazil

I'm on it


----------



## NJmike PE

5 5s = 55555


----------



## frazil

I'm on it


----------



## NJmike PE

You thief


----------



## frazil

Nice!


----------



## NJmike PE

Negative keep up the good work


----------



## frazil

I'm not even going to point out how far that is from 100k


----------



## frazil

Let's celebrate!


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta go hang with the fam. Be back later


----------



## frazil

Let's celebrate!


----------



## frazil

Let's celebrate!


----------



## frazil

Let's celebrate!


----------



## frazil

Ok I'll celebrate!


----------



## frazil

Dinners ready


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Traffic


----------



## dussbucs

Sucked


----------



## dussbucs

This


----------



## dussbucs

Afternoon


----------



## dussbucs

Just


----------



## dussbucs

Chugged


----------



## dussbucs

A


----------



## dussbucs

Victory


----------



## dussbucs

Hop


----------



## dussbucs

Devil


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## Supe

Working after 7 on a Friday night.


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## Supe

Working after 7 on a Friday night.


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## Supe

Working after 7 on a Friday night.


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## Supe

Working after 7 on a Friday night.


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## Supe

Working after 7 on a Friday night.


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Life's a beach


----------



## dussbucs

Hit it up till softball game


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Short break to give dog a much needed bath


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## engineergurl

post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post Toasties


----------



## engineergurl

I should be cleaning the house


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

or mowing the rest of the yard


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get this going!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We gotta get there...think like the engine that could.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We gotta get there...think like the engine that could.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We gotta get there...think like the engine that could.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on folks


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We gotta get there...think like the engine that could.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We gotta get there...think like the engine that could.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Mah head hurtez!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We gotta get there...think like the engine that could.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We gotta get there...think like the engine that could.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We gotta get there...think like the engine that could.


----------



## blybrook PE

Getting closer


----------



## blybrook PE

^ Top :bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

SMott, I see you reading this thread. Help out!


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Strong to 56k


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Running out of gas, need reinforcements.


----------



## dussbucs

Buck fifty left. Finish it.


----------



## frazil

I'm here. Don't quit now!


----------



## frazil

Oooh, top


----------



## frazil

How many left?


----------



## frazil

Finished weeding the the garden


----------



## frazil

Finished weeding the the garden


----------



## frazil

Finished weeding the the garden


----------



## frazil

Finished weeding the the garden


----------



## frazil

Finished weeding the the garden


----------



## frazil

Finished weeding the the garden


----------



## frazil

Finished weeding the the garden


----------



## frazil

Finished weeding the the garden


----------



## maryannette

I'm here, fraz!


----------



## frazil

Omagerd this is slow


----------



## frazil

Hey Mary!


----------



## frazil

Omagerd this is slow


----------



## frazil

Omagerd this is slow


----------



## frazil

Omagerd this is slow


----------



## frazil

Omagerd this is slow


----------



## frazil

Omagerd this is slow


----------



## maryannette

Sometimes when I get frazzled, I think of Frazil.


----------



## frazil

Omagerd this is slow


----------



## frazil

maryannette said:


> Sometimes when I get frazzled, I think of Frazil.


Hey, me too!!


----------



## maryannette

I'm not in this for the post count tonight. Just trying to chill out.


----------



## frazil

Anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

I'm just padding posts to update it


----------



## frazil

And to catch lumber jim, who's a sneaky poster


----------



## maryannette

Working on the construction project that never ends.


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

House?


----------



## matt267 PE

5 minutes of spam


----------



## maryannette

I took a day of vacation today and we ran ductwork. Tomorrow I get to insulate it.


----------



## matt267 PE

5 minutes of spam


----------



## frazil

I'm thinking of becoming a landlord


----------



## matt267 PE

5 minutes of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

5 minutes of spam


----------



## maryannette

Yeah. house.


----------



## frazil

Spam away


----------



## maryannette

Landlady!


----------



## matt267 PE

Just got interrupted


----------



## frazil

Are you guys doing all the work yourselves? That's impressive


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe later


----------



## frazil

Yes, LandLady


----------



## maryannette

I'm only going to post until my laptop battery dies. I'm going to bed after that.


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## maryannette

We're doing as much as is practical. We will sub out the insulation and sheetrock this summer, so we'll have a bit of a break.


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Have you done this kind of work before?


----------



## frazil

I'm just wondering if we could do a lot of this stuff if we had to


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Omagerd this is slow


----------



## frazil

Omagerd this is slow


----------



## frazil

Omagerd this is slow


----------



## frazil

Omagerd this is slow


----------



## frazil

Omagerd this is slow


----------



## frazil

Omagerd this is slow


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Omagerd this is slow


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Omagerd this is slow


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Omagerd this is slow


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## maryannette

You got a top. We have done this many times - built houses. My husband is an elec contractor and has been around construction all his life. I also was around construction because my dad was a gen contractor. We built our first house 22 years ago and lived in it for 18 years. We built one for my brother. We built the small one that we're in now and are building the new one. Most of it is just being familiar with how to do stuff and codes. One of the most fun things I ever did was designing the stairs that go to the attic over the big shop building.


----------



## frazil

That's awesome


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## maryannette

Battery's dead. Out.


----------



## engineergurl

wooooooot!!!! wooooooootttt!!!


----------



## engineergurl

you sound like a choo choo train


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## akwooly

MS workin night shift?


----------



## Master slacker

fo sho


----------



## frazil

Rainy rainy day


----------



## frazil

But my grass is green!


----------



## NJmike PE

My back is killing me. Gotta go dig a trench and install some drainage pipes for a roof drainage problem. Gonna need drugs and alcohol after this one.


----------



## frazil

It looks pretty amazing a tually


----------



## NJmike PE

Rain is over here


----------



## frazil

^c


----------



## frazil

You're digging a ditch in the rain?


----------



## NJmike PE

Sun shining already


----------



## frazil

That stinks


----------



## frazil

Oh, "over"


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> You're digging a ditch in the rain?


Rain stopped here


----------



## frazil

Got it


----------



## NJmike PE

My bad


----------



## frazil

Like so yesterday


----------



## frazil

New fridge is here.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta go get a hair cut first. Haven't in over 6 weeks.


----------



## frazil

I have to clean it out to get rid of that new fridge smell


----------



## NJmike PE

Put something rotten in there. That'll do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Lol


----------



## frazil

And then I would like to do nothing


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> Put something rotten in there. That'll do it


We had plenty of that in the old fridge


----------



## frazil

Oh I was going to get ready for our yard sale next weekend


----------



## frazil

I want to sell everything


----------



## NJmike PE

Might as well


----------



## NJmike PE

We are unloading all of baby stuff that we don't need anymore


----------



## frazil

How do we accumulate so much stuff?


----------



## frazil

Everything goes


----------



## frazil

Everything goes


----------



## frazil

Everything goes


----------



## frazil

Everything goes


----------



## frazil

Everything goes


----------



## NJmike PE

In my case, my in laws


----------



## frazil

Everything goes


----------



## frazil

Lol


----------



## frazil

Everything goes


----------



## frazil

Everything goes


----------



## frazil

Everything goes


----------



## frazil

Everything goes


----------



## frazil

Everything goes


----------



## frazil

Everything goes


----------



## frazil

To make room for more stuff


----------



## frazil

To make room for more stuff


----------



## frazil

To make room for more stuff


----------



## frazil

To make room for more stuff


----------



## NJmike PE

I couldn't tell you how many holiday decorations I have rotting away in my attic from them


----------



## frazil

To make room for more stuff


----------



## frazil

I now have bins of decorations for each holiday. I didn't think my life would end up this way


----------



## frazil

To make room for more stuff


----------



## frazil

To make room for more stuff


----------



## frazil

To make room for more stuff


----------



## frazil

To make room for more stuff


----------



## frazil

To make room for more stuff


----------



## frazil

To make room for more stuff


----------



## frazil

To make room for more stuff


----------



## frazil

To make room for more stuff


----------



## frazil

To make room for more stuff


----------



## frazil

To make room for more stuff


----------



## frazil

Ok kids are stirring. Time for more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Cya


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Good morning


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## dussbucs

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## envirotex

OK.

Top.

:bananalama:


----------



## envirotex

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## envirotex

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## envirotex

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## envirotex

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## envirotex

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## envirotex

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## envirotex

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## envirotex

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## envirotex

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## envirotex

Push for 57k. Go!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

57k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

57k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

57k


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Hopefully the last weekend before results


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Hopefully the last weekend before results


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

Top 'o the mornin to ya. 799 to go...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

About to get me a nice hot cup-o-theraflu.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Trying my best to post post post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on 57k!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on 57k!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on 57k!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on 57k!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on 57k!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on 57k!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's get there....57k.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the lunch bunch?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the lunch bunch?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the lunch bunch?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the lunch bunch?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the lunch bunch?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the lunch bunch?


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## akwooly

It's breakfast.


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## akwooly

It's breakfast


----------



## frazil

Breakfast was so like 6 hours ago


----------



## akwooly

Toast


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## akwooly

Toast


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## frazil

Ah man, we're not even close


----------



## akwooly

Too early for beer


----------



## akwooly

700 more!


----------



## akwooly

To 57k!


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## akwooly

#bieberblows


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## akwooly

Getting tired of birthday parties


----------



## akwooly

#bieberblows


----------



## akwooly

Come on 56k


----------



## akwooly

Come on 57k


----------



## akwooly

#bieberblows


----------



## akwooly

#bieberblows


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the lunch bunch?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No we aren't close...let's light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No we aren't close...let's light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No we aren't close...let's light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No we aren't close...let's light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No we aren't close...let's light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No we aren't close...let's light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No we aren't close...let's light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No we aren't close...let's light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No we aren't close...let's light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No we aren't close...let's light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No we aren't close...let's light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No we aren't close...let's light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No we aren't close...let's light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No we aren't close...let's light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No we aren't close...let's light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No we aren't close...let's light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No we aren't close...let's light it up!


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

NAILED IT!

:bananalama:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No we aren't close...let's light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No we aren't close...let's light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Mmmmm.....theraflu! Just what I needed! Not coffee, but will have to do.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Mmmmm.....theraflu! Just what I needed! Not coffee, but will have to do.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Mmmmm.....theraflu! Just what I needed! Not coffee, but will have to do.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Mmmmm.....theraflu! Just what I needed! Not coffee, but will have to do.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Light it up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What time is it, it's time for lunch.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the lunch peeps!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the lunch peeps!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the lunch peeps!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the lunch peeps!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the lunch peeps!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the lunch peeps!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the lunch peeps!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the lunch peeps!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the lunch peeps!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## blybrook PE

Been working on rewiring the trailer. Been a long time coming. Nearly got the original wiring figured out and pulled out.


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Top 'o the afternoon to ya. 399 to go.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hey folks


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hey folks


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hey folks


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hey folks


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hey folks


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's have spam


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## frazil

Where did the day go?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

La la la la la


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm guessing everyone has given up.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I worry the yogurt will spoil if left in the hot car.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Haha!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And no one will catch that!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time for a change.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Let's go go go


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Dinner time


----------



## Master slacker

well... still here...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I ask for just one thing and that is for one full 24 hr period of no work or responsibilities. I haven't had a true, honest by god day of downtime in a decade.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Still in conops briefings... Yay, I love drill weekends.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> I ask for just one thing and that is for one full 24 hr period of no work or responsibilities. I haven't had a true, honest by god day of downtime in a decade.


This may be slightly exaggerated but not by much.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ask for just one thing and that is for one full 24 hr period of no work or responsibilities. I haven't had a true, honest by god day of downtime in a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> This may be slightly exaggerated but not by much.
Click to expand...

If it helps, I spent the entire day ripping off and replacing my roof


----------



## NJmike PE

Sheathing and all. Just finished


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ask for just one thing and that is for one full 24 hr period of no work or responsibilities. I haven't had a true, honest by god day of downtime in a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> This may be slightly exaggerated but not by much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it helps, I spent the entire day ripping off and replacing my roof
Click to expand...

That sounds like actual work


----------



## Master slacker

If it makes you feel better, I'm at work, downing coffee like bacon and blow, and something something something...


----------



## akwooly

Drunk at my inlaws.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJ...make me an old fashioned!



akwooly said:


> Drunk at my inlaws.


atta boy...


----------



## Dark Knight

How is this for spam?


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## akwooly

Out


----------



## akwooly

No one?


----------



## akwooly

Schlitzes


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## NJmike PE

Back hurts worse now


----------



## NJmike PE

I feel old today


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I feel old today


Is it your birthday?


----------



## matt267 PE

Or tired from digging trenches?


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope no trees got in your way


----------



## frazil

Good morning spammers!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel old today
> 
> 
> 
> Is it your birthday?
Click to expand...

No. I ripped off the leaking roof and replaced it, plywood included. My back is killing me right now. I feel old.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gm fraz


----------



## frazil

Good job on the roof


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel old today
> 
> 
> 
> Is it your birthday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I ripped off the leaking roof and replaced it, plywood included. My back is killing me right now. I feel old.
Click to expand...

Ah. Did you get it done?

Any leaks from the rain yesterday?


----------



## matt267 PE

I missed a lot yesterday here.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel old today
> 
> 
> 
> Is it your birthday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I ripped off the leaking roof and replaced it, plywood included. My back is killing me right now. I feel old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah. Did you get it done?
> 
> Any leaks from the rain yesterday?
Click to expand...

No rain here today. Blues skies all day


----------



## matt267 PE

Rained like hell in the morning. Cleared up nice for the air Show.


----------



## matt267 PE

The rapter f22 was insane. It says fu to physics.


----------



## NJmike PE

I want to take #2 to an airshow this year


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I want to take #2 to an airshow this year


Bring ear protection for the little ears.


----------



## matt267 PE

Some parts were really loud.


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn noise pollution


----------



## matt267 PE

Its really cool because the jets are going so fast that they are quiet when they are approaching, but loud as hell leaving. For the enemy, it's too late by the time you hear them.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta go back up on the roof and put the cap course on.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Gotta go back up on the roof and put the cap course on.


Sounds fun.

Be careful.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam time?

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

57k on the horizon


----------



## NJmike PE

Should try for 60k today


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

Need some breakfast too


----------



## NJmike PE

Need some breakfast too


----------



## NJmike PE

Need some breakfast too


----------



## NJmike PE

Need some breakfast too


----------



## NJmike PE

Need some breakfast too


----------



## NJmike PE

Need some breakfast too


----------



## NJmike PE

Need some breakfast too


----------



## NJmike PE

Need some breakfast too


----------



## NJmike PE

Need some breakfast too


----------



## NJmike PE

Need some breakfast too


----------



## NJmike PE

Need some breakfast too


----------



## NJmike PE

Need some breakfast too


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Need some breakfast too


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Need some breakfast too


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Need some breakfast too


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Bucs likes to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Bucs likes to spam


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Bucs likes to spam


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Bucs likes to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Bucs likes to spam


----------



## dussbucs

Sure do


----------



## NJmike PE

Bucs likes to spam


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Bucs likes to spam


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Bucs likes to spam


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Bucs likes to spam


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Bucs likes to spam


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Sunday spam


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Sunday spam


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Sunday spam


----------



## dussbucs

Hungover spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Sunday spam


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Sunday spam


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Sunday spam


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Sunday spam


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Sunday spam


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Sunday spam


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Sunday spam


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Sunday spam


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Sunday spam


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## dussbucs

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Sunday spam


----------



## dussbucs

Boom


----------



## NJmike PE

57k


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice


----------



## NJmike PE

Time for breakfast


----------



## NJmike PE

Then 60k


----------



## dussbucs

Should we get a start on 58k?


----------



## dussbucs

Yeah, definitely need to hit 60k before PE comes out


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

Donut shop run


----------



## dussbucs

Before they run out of jalapeño cheddar sausage rolls...


----------



## NJmike PE

This breakfast was brought to you by the Golden arches


----------



## NJmike PE

This breakfast was brought to you by the Golden arches


----------



## NJmike PE

This breakfast was brought to you by the Golden arches


----------



## NJmike PE

This breakfast was brought to you by the Golden arches


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Coffee was black today


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Cool morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Chilly here too


----------



## dussbucs

Nice. Did you get the big breakfast with bacon?


----------



## dussbucs

I only wanted 1 jalapeño cheddar sausage roll.


----------



## NJmike PE

Mcgriddles and sausage burritos for everyone


----------



## dussbucs

But they gave me two


----------



## dussbucs

Can't complain


----------



## dussbucs

Mcgriddles, sweet.


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

Another page started


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## akwooly

Headache


----------



## akwooly

Chores


----------



## akwooly

Need moar coffee


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 2%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 1%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 1%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 1%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 1%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 1%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 1%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 1%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 1%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 1%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 1%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 1%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 1%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 1%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 1%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 1%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 1%


----------



## dussbucs

iPad battery @ 1%


----------



## dussbucs

Any time now


----------



## dussbucs

Any time now


----------



## dussbucs

Any time now


----------



## dussbucs

Any time now


----------



## dussbucs

Any time now


----------



## dussbucs

Any time now


----------



## dussbucs

Any time now


----------



## dussbucs

Any time now


----------



## dussbucs

Any time now


----------



## dussbucs

Any time now


----------



## dussbucs

Any time now


----------



## dussbucs

Any time now


----------



## dussbucs

Any time now


----------



## akwooly

Right meow


----------



## akwooly

Right meow


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Plugged in. Back in the saddle.


----------



## dussbucs

Where's the help?


----------



## dussbucs

Where's the help?


----------



## dussbucs

Where's the help?


----------



## dussbucs

Where's the help?


----------



## dussbucs

Where's the help?


----------



## dussbucs

Where's the help?


----------



## dussbucs

Where's the help?


----------



## dussbucs

Where's the help?


----------



## dussbucs

Where's the help?


----------



## dussbucs

Where's the help?


----------



## dussbucs

Where's the help?


----------



## dussbucs

Where's the help?


----------



## dussbucs

Where's the help?


----------



## dussbucs

Where's the help?


----------



## dussbucs

Where's the help?


----------



## dussbucs

Where's the help?


----------



## dussbucs

Where's the help?


----------



## dussbucs

Where's the help?


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Nearing 57.5k


----------



## dussbucs

Gotcha


----------



## dussbucs

499 to 58k


----------



## akwooly

Post before breakfast


----------



## akwooly

Bacon Sunday


----------



## dussbucs

Sweet. Bacon is the shizznit. Need to go buy some...


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

58k


----------



## dussbucs

How's the bacon akwooly?


----------



## dussbucs

Microwave?


----------



## dussbucs

Pan fry?


----------



## dussbucs

Oven?


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Scrambled eggs


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries


----------



## dussbucs

Home fries. Top. 399 to 58k


----------



## akwooly

THe bacon and pancakes were great! Hickory center cut FTW. My girls can eat some serious bacon.


----------



## akwooly

Dats some good spammin bucs


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Is it cheating if I merge a bunch of useless old threads with this one to get closer to 100k?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Is it cheating if I merge a bunch of useless old threads with this one to get closer to 100k?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Is it cheating if I merge a bunch of useless old threads with this one to get closer to 100k?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Is it cheating if I merge a bunch of useless old threads with this one to get closer to 100k?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Is it cheating if I merge a bunch of useless old threads with this one to get closer to 100k?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Is it cheating if I merge a bunch of useless old threads with this one to get closer to 100k?


----------



## akwooly

Negative. You da boss you can set the rulez!


----------



## frazil

Looking for 4-leaf clovers


----------



## frazil

Looking for 4-leaf clovers


----------



## frazil

Looking for 4-leaf clovers


----------



## frazil

Looking for 4-leaf clovers


----------



## frazil

Looking for 4-leaf clovers


----------



## frazil

Looking for 4-leaf clovers


----------



## frazil

Looking for 4-leaf clovers


----------



## frazil

Looking for 4-leaf clovers


----------



## frazil

Looking for 4-leaf clovers


----------



## dussbucs

Sweet, hickory center cut.


----------



## dussbucs

Jealous!


----------



## dussbucs

But I did have smoked pork ribs at a block party yesterday.


----------



## dussbucs

And all sorts of other pork


----------



## dussbucs

Oh, and smoked corn on the cob!


----------



## dussbucs

And maybe too many solo cups of IPA...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Is it cheating if I merge a bunch of useless old threads with this one to get closer to 100k?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think I might merge some old useless threads in with this one to get the post count higher... who's with me?!


----------



## akwooly

Aye sir!


----------



## akwooly

IPA ! Must have some today. No scotch.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my 1 year review coming up soon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my 1 year review coming up soon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my 1 year review coming up soon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my 1 year review coming up soon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my 1 year review coming up soon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my 1 year review coming up soon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my 1 year review coming up soon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my 1 year review coming up soon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my 1 year review coming up soon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my 1 year review coming up soon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my 1 year review coming up soon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my 1 year review coming up soon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my 1 year review coming up soon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my 1 year review coming up soon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my 1 year review coming up soon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my 1 year review coming up soon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my 1 year review coming up soon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my 1 year review coming up soon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my 1 year review coming up soon.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Sapper said:


> Got my 1 year review coming up soon.


Time for a raise


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Better get a raise or I'll go work with one of the other two companies asking about me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't really want to drive home. I do want to be hone, but I just don't want to drive there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ah jeez, not this shit again.


----------



## frazil

Are you at work?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ah jeez, not this shit again.


----------



## frazil

Today was a beautiful day!


----------



## frazil

Today was a beautiful day!


----------



## frazil

Today was a beautiful day!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am at drill. Finished what I was doing, now just waiting for some last minute crap and then I get to drive home.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I really wish the Army would offer me an early retirement.


----------



## frazil

Ah ok. How far is the drive?


----------



## frazil

Today was a beautiful day!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't mind losing a few bucks to get out at 15.


----------



## frazil

How long until retirement?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

about an hour and a half.


----------



## frazil

Today was a beautiful day!


----------



## frazil




----------



## Sapper PE LS

retirement is in 5 years


----------



## frazil

Today was a beautiful day!


----------



## frazil

Today was a beautiful day!


----------



## frazil

Today was a beautiful day!


----------



## frazil

Today was a beautiful day!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Actually, it would be 4 but my first year didn't count because of an accounting error that I can't fix because I don't have the correct documentation...


----------



## frazil

But I didn't find any 4-leaf clovers


----------



## Sapper PE LS

So, it is what it is.


----------



## frazil

That sucks!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I saw somebody post a picture of finding a 5 leaf clover on facebook... I thought that was not possible


----------



## frazil

But I didn't find any 4-leaf clovers


----------



## frazil

I have found 6-leaf clovers before


----------



## frazil

Usually I find 4-leaf clovers easily


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I would like for us to at least 75k in this thread


----------



## frazil

Maybe my luck has run out


----------



## frazil

Why not 100?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

but, isn't it no longer a clover if it is more than three leaves?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't think we'll make 100k.


----------



## frazil

Can't we hit 100 before all the results come out? Or does it have to be before the first ones


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Considering we got to 20k in the first week or so, then it tapered off substantially


----------



## frazil

It's still a clover plant


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I've been going with the first results. That's 40 days. That was my initial challenge.


----------



## frazil

Well the professional spammers are getting burnt out


----------



## Sapper PE LS

guess you're right about the clover


----------



## frazil

It's time for others to help out


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yeah, I knew that would happen


----------



## Sapper PE LS

okay fraz, lets get this thing to 58k


----------



## frazil

That's quite a challenge


----------



## frazil

Where are we at now?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I mean, it really is a lot of freaking posts!


----------



## frazil

No kidding!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

we are 57 almost 58k


----------



## frazil

That's a lot of time spent!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

this one makes 57775


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I worry about what to do next time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's gonna be hard to top a 100k


----------



## frazil

So 225 to 58?


----------



## frazil

That's like 4 1/2 pages. No problem


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And I think we'll have our heavy lifters sitting out for a couple years after this... NJ Mike and Matt might have pulled a muscle on this,.


----------



## frazil

Matt does that before breakfast


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That said, I'm outta here when the "bell" rings so to speak.


----------



## frazil

I think everyone burns out on these after one or teo


----------



## frazil

Ok here we go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## frazil

Ok here we go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## frazil

Ok here we go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## frazil

Ok here we go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## frazil

Ok here we go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## frazil

Ok here we go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## frazil

Ok here we go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## frazil

Ok here we go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## frazil

Ok here we go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## frazil

Ok here we go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## frazil

Ok here we go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## frazil

We'll be done before 5


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## frazil

We'll be done before 5


----------



## NJmike PE

I can help


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## frazil

We'll be done before 5


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## NJmike PE

I can help


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## frazil

We'll be done before 5


----------



## NJmike PE

I can help


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## frazil

We'll be done before 5


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## NJmike PE

I can help


----------



## frazil

We'll be done before 5


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## NJmike PE

I can help


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## frazil

We'll be done before 5


----------



## NJmike PE

I can help


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## frazil

We'll be done before 5


----------



## NJmike PE

I can help


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## NJmike PE

I can help


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## NJmike PE

I can help


----------



## frazil

We'll be done before 4:55


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, going into copy paste mode till we reach 58k


----------



## NJmike PE

I can help


----------



## frazil

We'll be done before 4:55


----------



## NJmike PE

I can help


----------



## frazil

We'll be done before 4:55


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## NJmike PE

I can help


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## frazil

We'll be done before 4:55


----------



## NJmike PE

I can help


----------



## frazil

We'll be done before 4:55


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## NJmike PE

I can help


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## frazil

3 pages to go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## frazil

3 pages to go


----------



## frazil

3 pages to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some alive. Back is killing


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## frazil

3 pages to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some alive. Back is killing


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## frazil

3 pages to go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## frazil

3 pages to go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some aleve. Back is killing


----------



## frazil

3 pages to go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some aleve. Back is killing


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some aleve. Back is killing


----------



## frazil

3 pages to go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some aleve. Back is killing


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some aleve. Back is killing


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## frazil

How's the roof?


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some aleve. Back is killing


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## frazil

How's the roof?


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some aleve. Back is killing


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## NJmike PE

Roofs done


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## frazil

How's the roof?


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some aleve. Back is killing


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## frazil

How's the roof?


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some aleve. Back is killing


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some aleve. Back is killing


----------



## frazil

How's the roof?


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some aleve. Back is killing


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I love my spamming friends!


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some aleve. Back is killing


----------



## frazil

Nice


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some aleve. Back is killing


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some aleve. Back is killing


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire, we don't need no water, let the mother f**cker burn


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some aleve. Back is killing me


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some aleve. Back is killing me


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire, we don't need no water, let the mother f**cker burn


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire, we don't need no water, let the mother f**cker burn


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Burning it might have been a better option


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire, we don't need no water, let the mother f**cker burn


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some aleve. Back is killing me


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some aleve. Back is killing me


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire, we don't need no water, let the mother f**cker burn


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to take some aleve. Back is killing me


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire, we don't need no water, let the mother f**cker burn


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire, we don't need no water, let the mother f**cker burn


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Feeling old today


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire, we don't need no water, let the mother f**cker burn


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire, we don't need no water, let the mother f**cker burn


----------



## NJmike PE

Feeling old today


----------



## frazil

How old are you?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire, we don't need no water, let the mother f**cker burn


----------



## NJmike PE

Feeling old today


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire, we don't need no water, let the mother f**cker burn


----------



## NJmike PE

Feeling old today


----------



## Sapper PE LS

He's younger than us fraz


----------



## frazil

You can't be as old as Sapper and me


----------



## NJmike PE

Feeling old today


----------



## NJmike PE

Feeling old today


----------



## Sapper PE LS

He's younger than us fraz


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

He's younger than us fraz


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

He's younger than us fraz


----------



## NJmike PE

I am. It's sad


----------



## Sapper PE LS

He's younger than us fraz


----------



## NJmike PE

Feeling old today


----------



## Sapper PE LS

He's younger than us fraz


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Feeling old today


----------



## Sapper PE LS

He's younger than us fraz


----------



## frazil

Young 'un


----------



## frazil

2 pages to go


----------



## NJmike PE

First time I've ever had my back slow me down


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I need to lose about 20 lbs, then I won't feel so bad anymore


----------



## NJmike PE

First time I've ever had my back slow me down


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I need to lose about 20 lbs, then I won't feel so bad anymore


----------



## NJmike PE

First time I've ever had my back slow me down


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I need to lose about 20 lbs, then I won't feel so bad anymore


----------



## NJmike PE

First time I've ever had my back slow me down


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I need to lose about 20 lbs, then I won't feel so bad anymore


----------



## NJmike PE

First time I've ever had my back slow me down


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I need to lose about 20 lbs, then I won't feel so bad anymore


----------



## NJmike PE

First time I've ever had my back slow me down


----------



## frazil

Getting old sux


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I need to lose about 20 lbs, then I won't feel so bad anymore


----------



## NJmike PE

First time I've ever had my back slow me down


----------



## frazil

Getting old sux


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I need to lose about 20 lbs, then I won't feel so bad anymore


----------



## NJmike PE

First time I've ever had my back slow me down


----------



## frazil

Getting old sux


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I need to lose about 20 lbs, then I won't feel so bad anymore


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I need to lose about 20 lbs, then I won't feel so bad anymore


----------



## NJmike PE

First time I've ever had my back slow me down


----------



## frazil

Getting old sux


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I need to lose about 20 lbs, then I won't feel so bad anymore


----------



## frazil

Getting old sux


----------



## NJmike PE

First time I've ever had my back slow me down


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I need to lose about 20 lbs, then I won't feel so bad anymore


----------



## NJmike PE

First time I've ever had my back slow me down


----------



## frazil

Getting old sux


----------



## frazil

Getting old sux


----------



## NJmike PE

First time I've ever had my back slow me down


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, who's with me to 60k?


----------



## frazil

Getting old sux


----------



## NJmike PE

First time I've ever had my back slow me down


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, who's with me to 60k?


----------



## NJmike PE

First time I've ever had my back slow me down


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, who's with me to 60k?


----------



## frazil

60k?!


----------



## NJmike PE

First time I've ever had my back slow me down


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, who's with me to 60k?


----------



## NJmike PE

First time I've ever had my back slow me down


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, who's with me to 60k?


----------



## frazil

60k?!


----------



## NJmike PE

First time I've ever had my back slow me down


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, who's with me to 60k?


----------



## frazil

60k?!


----------



## NJmike PE

First time I've ever had my back slow me down


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, who's with me to 60k?


----------



## frazil

60k?!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, who's with me to 60k?


----------



## NJmike PE

First time I've ever had my back slow me down


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, who's with me to 60k?


----------



## frazil

60k?!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, who's with me to 60k?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, who's with me to 60k?


----------



## frazil

What are we on now?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, who's with me to 60k?


----------



## frazil

60k?!


----------



## frazil

60k?!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

58008


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, who's with me to 60k?


----------



## NJmike PE

I gotta go charge my phone. It's dead. Be back later to carry on to 60k


----------



## frazil

I guess mikes out?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, who's with me to 60k?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, who's with me to 60k?


----------



## frazil

We did it


----------



## frazil

Ok 200 posts in 10 minutes


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh man, where's everybody else. I mean if we could get like 10 of us on it at once for about half an hour, we'd make some real progress here.


----------



## frazil

2000 posts in 100 minutes


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, who's with me to 60k?


----------



## frazil

Seriously we'd have it done!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, who's with me to 60k?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, who's with me to 60k?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, who's with me to 60k?


----------



## frazil

We need to set a time to all meet


----------



## frazil

Actually I have time now


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm scheduling an all out no holds barred, massive, combined spam party for tonight at 11 PM EST. If you can join in, do it. Let's close this thing down!


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm scheduling an all out no holds barred, massive, combined spam party for tonight at 11 PM EST. If you can join in, do it. Let's close this thing down!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm scheduling an all out no holds barred, massive, combined spam party for tonight at 11 PM EST. If you can join in, do it. Let's close this thing down!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm scheduling an all out no holds barred, massive, combined spam party for tonight at 11 PM EST. If you can join in, do it. Let's close this thing down!


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm scheduling an all out no holds barred, massive, combined spam party for tonight at 11 PM EST. If you can join in, do it. Let's close this thing down!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm scheduling an all out no holds barred, massive, combined spam party for tonight at 11 PM EST. If you can join in, do it. Let's close this thing down!


----------



## frazil

That's way past my bedtime


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm scheduling an all out no holds barred, massive, combined spam party for tonight at 11 PM EST. If you can join in, do it. Let's close this thing down!


----------



## frazil

Maybe I'll take a nap now so I can join


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yeah, mine too. That's the problem, there's never really a good time to mindlessly spam.


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm scheduling an all out no holds barred, massive, combined spam party for tonight at 11 PM EST. If you can join in, do it. Let's close this thing down!


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm scheduling an all out no holds barred, massive, combined spam party for tonight at 11 PM EST. If you can join in, do it. Let's close this thing down!


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm scheduling an all out no holds barred, massive, combined spam party for tonight at 11 PM EST. If you can join in, do it. Let's close this thing down!


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes more


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm scheduling an all out no holds barred, massive, combined spam party for tonight at 11 PM EST. If you can join in, do it. Let's close this thing down!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm scheduling an all out no holds barred, massive, combined spam party for tonight at 11 PM EST. If you can join in, do it. Let's close this thing down!


----------



## frazil

Alright!


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes more


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm scheduling an all out no holds barred, massive, combined spam party for tonight at 11 PM EST. If you can join in, do it. Let's close this thing down!


----------



## NJmike PE

I will be there


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes more


----------



## frazil

That's another 200 posts


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes more


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes more


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes more


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes more


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes more


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes more


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes more


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes more


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes more


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes more


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes more


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes more


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes more


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes more


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes more


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes more


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes more


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

For VTE


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

For VTE


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## NJmike PE

For VTE


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

For VTE


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## NJmike PE

For VTE


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## NJmike PE

For VTE


----------



## NJmike PE

For VTE


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

For VTE


----------



## NJmike PE

For VTE


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## NJmike PE

For VTE


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

For VTE


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the spam thread is popping off! If you are lurking, joing and spam. Come on, this is for VTE!


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

For VTE


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

For VTE


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

For VTE


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

For VTE


----------



## NJmike PE

For VTE


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## NJmike PE

For VTE


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

For VTE


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

Sounds like an order...I'll do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

Sounds like an order...I'll do it!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

Sounds like an order...I'll do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

Sounds like an order...I'll do it!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## frazil

Sounds like an order...I'll do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## frazil

Sounds like an order...I'll do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## frazil

Sounds like an order...I'll do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## frazil

It's for a good cause


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

It's for a good cause


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

It's for a good cause


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

It's for a good cause


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## frazil

It's for a good cause


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

It's for a good cause


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

It's for a good cause


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

It's for a good cause


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

It's for a good cause


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

It's for a good cause


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

It's for a good cause


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

It's for a good cause


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

It's for a good cause


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

If I can make it the west coast people better be here


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

If I can make it the west coast people better be here


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

If I can make it the west coast people better be here


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## frazil

If I can make it the west coast people better be here


----------



## frazil

If I can make it the west coast people better be here


----------



## frazil

If I can make it the west coast people better be here


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## frazil

I'll keep spamming


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## frazil

Ok time to start dinner


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## frazil

I'll be back later


----------



## Sapper PE LS

JOIN THE SPAM THREAD AT 11:00 PM EST TONIGHT TO KILL IT! PUTTING THE THREAD TO REST. WE NEED ALL HANDS ON DECK!


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, I need to get home.


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs ALL HANDS ON DECK


----------



## NJmike PE

2300 hrs. I'll be there


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ out


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Monday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Monday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Monday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Monday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Monday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Monday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Monday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Monday


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results Week!!!


----------



## dussbucs

Sweet. Can't wait till the 2300 hour spam-o-rama


----------



## dussbucs

Sweet. Can't wait till the 2300 hour spam-o-rama


----------



## dussbucs

Sweet. Can't wait till the 2300 hour spam-o-rama


----------



## dussbucs

Sweet. Can't wait till the 2300 hour spam-o-rama


----------



## dussbucs

Sweet. Can't wait till the 2300 hour spam-o-rama


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## dussbucs

59k


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

59k? No problem. Here's some more.


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

^ :bananalama: ^


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results next week.


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is Monday!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is Monday!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is Monday!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is Monday!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is Monday!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is Monday!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is Monday!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is Monday!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is Monday!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is Monday!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is Monday!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is Monday!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is Monday!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Master slacker

AND A TOP! :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

You're welcome


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

A couple more.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ top


----------



## matt267 PE

One more


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it spamtime yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## NJmike PE

Need another percocet soon


----------



## frazil

Is it spamtime yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## NJmike PE

Need another percocet soon


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## NJmike PE

Need another percocet soon


----------



## frazil

Is it spamtime yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Need another percocet soon


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## NJmike PE

Need another percocet soon


----------



## frazil

Is it spamtime yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## frazil

You're not going to make it to spamtime


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## frazil

Is it spamtime yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's spam time


----------



## frazil

Is it spamtime yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Need another percocet soon


----------



## NJmike PE

Need another percocet soon


----------



## frazil

Is it spamtime yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

What time is it


----------



## NJmike PE

Need another percocet soon


----------



## frazil

Is it spamtime yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

What time is it


----------



## matt267 PE

What time is it


----------



## frazil

Is it spamtime yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Not gonna take it until 1030


----------



## matt267 PE

What time is it


----------



## matt267 PE

What time is it


----------



## NJmike PE

That way I can still spam


----------



## matt267 PE

What time is it


----------



## matt267 PE

What time is it


----------



## matt267 PE

What time is it


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's take this to 59k


----------



## matt267 PE

What time is it


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's take this to 59k


----------



## frazil

Is it spamtime yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Let's take this to 59k


Let's do it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's take this to 59k


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's take this to 59k


----------



## frazil

Is it spamtime yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's take this to 59k


----------



## matt267 PE

Where is fraz?


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's take this to 59k


----------



## matt267 PE

There you are


----------



## matt267 PE

What time is it


----------



## frazil

What are we at?


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's take this to 59k


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's take this to 59k


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> What are we at?


58830 ish


----------



## matt267 PE

What time is it


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's take this to 59k


----------



## matt267 PE

What time is it


----------



## frazil

Is it spamtime yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's take this to 59k


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's take this to 59k


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

59k is ours


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt;100 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt;100 to go


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt;100 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Dhfjfjcjcjcjc


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Kxlhfjcjclckhxkgxgxlh


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Lhxlhfjfifjxlhclcjc


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## NJmike PE

Ffhnhjbjgj


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Dave not ugh j


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Hlxkhxluflhxlhcljcljcjc


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Hldisktdyxkhxlhdkgxjcj


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Lhxlhxlhxldlhdhcjcjcjvk


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Xftybdsfftji


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Vggjkocfo


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

BDO idk brogue


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 100 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 50 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 50 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 30 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 30 to go


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 30 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 30 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## akwooly

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 20 to go


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 20 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 10 to go


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 10 to go


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## NJmike PE

Snioe


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt; 10 to go


----------



## frazil

Ok


----------



## frazil

Woohoo!


----------



## NJmike PE

Sweet


----------



## matt267 PE

59k done


----------



## matt267 PE

59k done


----------



## matt267 PE

59k done


----------



## frazil

My dog is acting so weird


----------



## matt267 PE

59k done


----------



## matt267 PE

59k done


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

2300 is past my bes time


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> My dog is acting so weird


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

2300 is past my bed time


----------



## akwooly

Go go


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

2300 is past my bed time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

2300 is past my bed time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

2300 is past my bed time


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for bed


----------



## frazil

She's acting like something is hiding under the couch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

2300 is past my bed time


----------



## matt267 PE

Good night all


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> She's acting like something is hiding under the couch


Maybe there is


----------



## frazil

Ship Wreck PE said:


> 2300 is past my bed time


Me too


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's acting like something is hiding under the couch
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there is
Click to expand...


----------



## frazil

Very jumpy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

A monster under couch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

A cat under couch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

A cat under couch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

A cat under couch


----------



## frazil

Keeps sniffing


----------



## akwooly

Mouse


----------



## NJmike PE

Keyboard


----------



## akwooly

Monitor


----------



## NJmike PE

Printer


----------



## akwooly

Pc load letter


----------



## NJmike PE

TPS teports


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## akwooly

Michael Bolton


----------



## NJmike PE

The bobs


----------



## akwooly

Jump to conclusions


----------



## NJmike PE

O face


----------



## akwooly

Flair


----------



## NJmike PE

Fuckin A


----------



## akwooly

Swingline


----------



## NJmike PE

Inotech


----------



## akwooly

Chotchkes


----------



## NJmike PE

Money laundering


----------



## akwooly

40 subscriptions to vibe


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## frazil

Good idea


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## frazil

Good idea


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## frazil

Good idea


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## frazil

Good idea


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## frazil

Good idea


----------



## frazil

Good idea


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## frazil

Good idea


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## frazil

Good idea


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## frazil

Good idea


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## frazil

Good idea


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## frazil

Good idea


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## frazil

Good idea


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## frazil

Good idea


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## akwooly

Bucs needs profile pic


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

Spam starteth early


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

I know


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Do it


----------



## dussbucs

Wish there was a quicker way to more spam


----------



## frazil

It'll make you post faster


----------



## akwooly

Foil


----------



## dussbucs

Wish there was a quicker way to more spam


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

Wish there was a quicker way to more spam


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

Wish there was a quicker way to more spam


----------



## dussbucs

Wish there was a quicker way to more spam


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

Wish there was a quicker way to more spam


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## frazil

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## dussbucs

Onboard


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do it!


----------



## dussbucs

Onboard


----------



## NJmike PE

Brb


----------



## dussbucs

Onboard


----------



## dussbucs

Onboard


----------



## NJmike PE

Keep it moving


----------



## dussbucs

Onboard


----------



## dussbucs

Onboard


----------



## dussbucs

Onboard


----------



## dussbucs

Onboard


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus five minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus five minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus five minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus five minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus five minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus five minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus five minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus five minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus five minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ reporting in


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus five minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus four minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus four minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus four minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus four minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus three minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus three minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus three minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus three minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## NJmike PE

Took a percocet just before


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus three minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus three minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus three minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus three minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus three minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus two minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus two minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus two minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## NJmike PE

Where is everyone


----------



## dussbucs

In it till 60k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus two minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## dussbucs

I know


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus two minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus two minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus two minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## dussbucs

Get your a$$es in here


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus two minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus two minutes till epic spamfest commences


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus one minute till epic spamfest commences


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus one minute till epic spamfest commences


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus one minute till epic spamfest commences


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus one minute till epic spamfest commences


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T minus one minute till epic spamfest commences


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's do this thing!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's do this thing!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's do this thing!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's do this thing!


----------



## dussbucs

We have liftoff


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's do this thing!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's do this thing!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's do this thing!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's do this thing!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Where's SMott


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's do this thing!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's do this thing!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's do this thing!


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's do this thing!


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's do this thing!


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's do this thing!


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's do this thing!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's do this thing!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## frazil

It was a mouse!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's do this thing!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's do this thing!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Welcome Fraz!


----------



## frazil

In my house!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

dussbucs, are you a fan of the TB Bucs?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

dussbucs, are you a fan of the TB Bucs?


----------



## NJmike PE

Haha


----------



## Sapper PE LS

dussbucs, are you a fan of the TB Bucs?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

dussbucs, are you a fan of the TB Bucs?


----------



## frazil

Lot of drama at the frazil house


----------



## Sapper PE LS

dussbucs, are you a fan of the TB Bucs?


----------



## dussbucs

Nah, Pittsburgh Pirates


----------



## Sapper PE LS

dussbucs, are you a fan of the TB Bucs?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Fraz


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## frazil

Spamtime


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

bummer, but I won't ban you because you are spamming. Welcome to the time wasting aspect of this site.


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Spamtime


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Haha, thanks


----------



## frazil

Spamtime


----------



## NJmike PE

To bucs, lol


----------



## dussbucs

Back in a few


----------



## frazil

Spamtime


----------



## NJmike PE

TB Bucs, lol


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Spamtime


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Insert clever quote here


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Insert clever quote here


----------



## frazil

Spamtime


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Insert clever quote here


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Insert clever quote here


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Insert clever quote here


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Insert clever quote here


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Insert clever quote here


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Insert clever quote here


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Insert clever quote here


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Insert clever quote here


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Insert clever quote here


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Insert clever quote here


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Spamtime


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Insert clever quote here


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Insert clever quote here


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Insert clever quote here


----------



## frazil

Spamtime


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Insert clever quote here


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

by the way I turned member post count increment back on for this thread


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

by the way I turned member post count increment back on for this thread


----------



## Sapper PE LS

by the way I turned member post count increment back on for this thread


----------



## NJmike PE

Really


----------



## Sapper PE LS

by the way I turned member post count increment back on for this thread


----------



## NJmike PE

When?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

by the way I turned member post count increment back on for this thread


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Today


----------



## NJmike PE

Tonight?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

by the way I turned member post count increment back on for this thread


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

by the way I turned member post count increment back on for this thread


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh damn


----------



## Sapper PE LS

by the way I turned member post count increment back on for this thread


----------



## Sapper PE LS

by the way I turned member post count increment back on for this thread


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

by the way I turned member post count increment back on for this thread


----------



## Sapper PE LS

by the way I turned member post count increment back on for this thread


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

by the way I turned member post count increment back on for this thread


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

by the way I turned member post count increment back on for this thread


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

now where did fraz go?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I was hoping for more turn out!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

by the way I turned member post count increment back on for this thread


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Just noticed that earlier today. Much appreciated.


----------



## frazil

Spamtime


----------



## NJmike PE

I've been disappointed by the turn out this whole time


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want 100 people in here posting 500 times each.. is that too much to ask?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

I've tried many thymes to get ppls in here


----------



## frazil

Thanks


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want 100 people in here posting 500 times each.. is that too much to ask?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want 100 people in here posting 500 times each.. is that too much to ask?


----------



## NJmike PE

Not at all


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want 100 people in here posting 500 times each.. is that too much to ask?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## frazil

Yeah where is everyone?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want 100 people in here posting 500 times each.. is that too much to ask?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Yeah where is everyone?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

They didn't get the memo


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Must not have got the memo


----------



## Sapper PE LS

They didn't get the memo


----------



## frazil

Yeah where is everyone?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

They didn't get the memo


----------



## dussbucs

Oh well


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

They didn't get the memo


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

They didn't get the memo


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

They didn't get the memo


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

They didn't get the memo


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

We should post the memo outside of here so ppl see it


----------



## Sapper PE LS

They didn't get the memo


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That's too much like actual work!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That's too much like actual work!


----------



## frazil

I've got a mouse hunter dog


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That's too much like actual work!


----------



## frazil

I've got a mouse hunter dog


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

I've got a mouse hunter dog


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## frazil

I've got a mouse hunter dog


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I've got a mouse hunter cat, that refuses to live with us ever since being introduced to my wife's parents.


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## frazil

I've got a mouse hunter dog


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## frazil

Sapper said:


> I've got a mouse hunter cat, that refuses to live with us ever since being introduced to my wife's parents.


Lol


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But I've got two other cats who apparently only hunt couch legs and curtains.


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

I've got a mouse hunter dog


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Haha


----------



## frazil

I've got a mouse hunter dog


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

I've got a mouse hunter dog


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, what's the goal tonight? 60k or 61k?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

I have a cat couch mountain climber


----------



## frazil

I've got a mouse hunter dog


----------



## Sapper PE LS

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## frazil

A cat might have actually caught the thing


----------



## Sapper PE LS

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## NJmike PE

For sure 60k. 61k depends on when the mess kick in


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## frazil

The dog just freaked out and freaked me out


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That's why god made spring loaded traps.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That's why god made spring loaded traps.


----------



## frazil

I've got a mouse hunter dog


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That's why god made spring loaded traps.


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and rat shot


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> That's why god made spring loaded traps.


I prefer glue traps but I'm just a sick bastard


----------



## dussbucs

Spam Jam 2014


----------



## frazil

And bb guns


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and rat shot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Yeah glue traps are nasty


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

I've got a mouse hunter dog


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

My dad used to set them


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And high powered rifles with armor piercing hollow points


----------



## frazil

I've got a mouse hunter dog


----------



## NJmike PE

My dog is afraid of fireworks


----------



## dussbucs

When I was a kid, my brother and I found one stuck to it


----------



## frazil

That'll do it


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> And high powered rifles with armor piercing hollow points


operation overkill


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and SABO rounds and tanks with 360 degree turrets


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

My dog is afraid of everything


----------



## dussbucs

Tried chewing its paws off


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

But she's a good watch dog


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Why not just setup a claymore


----------



## frazil

Ew


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I do not like mice in my home


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Burn it!!!


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Me neither


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> I do not like mice in my home


I get em in the winter. Damn field mice


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Claymores have a backblast area that can screw up the 1970's era pannelling in my attic.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not a fan myself


----------



## frazil

We left the door open for awhile this morning because it was so nice out - it must have run in


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

For my money, I prefer a nice 50 gallong barrell of foo gas and napalm.


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Really takes care of any mouse, rat, roach, ant, termite, mailman, jehovas witnesses, or invading hordes that may be bother you.


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## frazil

Taking notes


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## frazil

What are we on


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## Sapper PE LS

17 freaking guests. It's like those Dean Koontz books where the shadowy spirits from the future come back to horific accidents of the past and observe the carnage.


----------



## frazil

?


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## frazil

At your house?


----------



## dussbucs

I know. What's up with all the guest action?


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## Sapper PE LS

no, guests reading this thread


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## frazil

Oh right. Post people!


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

but nobody can register and start posting mindless spam... no, they just use us for results and then leave us.


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## frazil

Dog is still freaked put


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

I hope they all fail.


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## dussbucs

Haha


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I can't imagine just reading this as a guest... I mean, really how bored do you have to be!


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

R cent those who stopped in and posted a few


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Wow


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we had akwooly, matt, shipwreck, and smott here... we'd hit 62k tonight no problem.


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## Sapper PE LS

wow what?


----------



## NJmike PE

I hope they all fail


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## frazil

What number are we on?


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

My post and the damn autocorrect


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

I hope they all fail. Except those who stopped in and posted a few


----------



## Sapper PE LS

in the 59800's


----------



## NJmike PE

I hope they all fail. Except those who stopped in and posted a few


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## dussbucs

Veteran status


----------



## NJmike PE

I hope they all fail. Except those who stopped in and posted a few


----------



## NJmike PE

I hope they all fail. Except those who stopped in and posted a few


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

I hope they all fail. Except those who stopped in and posted a few


----------



## Sapper PE LS

we'll hit 60k in less than 10 minutes


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

I hope they all fail. Except those who stopped in and posted a few


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## frazil

Ok 60k in 5 minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

I hope they all fail. Except those who stopped in and posted a few


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

I hope they all fail. Except those who stopped in and posted a few


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Damn dussbucs, that's like all from today too isn't it!


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## frazil

Lobstah


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Back up to 17 guests.


----------



## dussbucs

Pretty much


----------



## NJmike PE

Might break my record


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fraz, do you have a strong accent?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Lobstah


----------



## dussbucs

Think I had 52 legit posts this morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Wicked strong


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## frazil

Lobstah


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I've noticed that New England accents are stronger the further north you go.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Wicked hawd core


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Lobstah


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I've still go a fairly southern accent.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Everyone talks funny outside of NJ


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## frazil

They're especially strong near boston and in rural vermont


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Not a long drawling georgia accent like RG, but a southern gentleman's accent nonetheless


----------



## dussbucs

Yeah, I'm originally from PA


----------



## NJmike PE

My boss grew up in VT


----------



## frazil

I have a southern accent sometimes


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I've noticed that RI'ers have a strong accent too.


----------



## dussbucs

All my college roommates were from NJ and thought I talked weird


----------



## frazil

Lobstah


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Born and bread here in the armpit of the East Coast


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Interesting, southern as in from south of VT?


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## frazil

Lobstah


----------



## dussbucs

Haha


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, stepping away for a minute.


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## frazil

Sapper said:


> Interesting, southern as in from south of VT?


Lol. I lived in Nashville for awhile


----------



## dussbucs

My iPad hates me


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## dussbucs

60k


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

As our old friends d always said to me, why are New Yorkers always angry?


----------



## dussbucs

60k


----------



## frazil

That was quick!


----------



## dussbucs

60k


----------



## dussbucs

60k


----------



## dussbucs

Not just yet


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> As our old friends d always said to me, why are New Yorkers always angry?


the light at the end of their tunnel is NJ


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

New Jersey - only the strong survive


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## frazil

Am I alone here?


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

No ma'am


----------



## dussbucs

My friends from NJ always complained about having to pay bridge tolls for coming into PA but it was free to go into Jerz


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## frazil

As in sandy?


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Nope


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> As in sandy?


yes. It was the St00pid slogan last year


----------



## dussbucs

One guy from my fraternity had a shirt that read "New Jersey. Where the weak are killed and eaten"


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## Sapper PE LS

24 more minutes of spam


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm good with that


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## frazil

Watching ted


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## frazil

Watching ted


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## dussbucs

Great movie


----------



## frazil

Watching ted


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm starting to fade


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## frazil

That's a dirty bear


----------



## dussbucs

Mila Kunis


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## frazil

Watching ted


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## dussbucs

Boom


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## dussbucs

Busted


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Stronger than the Storm


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## frazil

What happened to Sapper?


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Got sapped out


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

And where's eg?


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Horrible turnout


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Yeah


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## frazil

Maybe we need to advertise the next spam event


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Good idea


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## frazil

We should promise cash and prizes


----------



## NJmike PE

I've tried advertising in the other subfroums


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Do we have a goal for tonight? Is 61k too much?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## frazil

I know. We got a couple new people


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm going to 12 EST


----------



## dussbucs

Keep going


----------



## frazil

What are we on?


----------



## dussbucs

60105ish


----------



## NJmike PE

A few but I was really hoping for more


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And we're back!


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Where ya been?


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Where ya been?


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey Sap what's your number today?


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Wait a minute, are you guys still here?


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## NJmike PE

Yessir


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Not for long


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My posts didn't get added! WTF!


----------



## frazil

Knight rider


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## NJmike PE

Starting to fade


----------



## dussbucs

iPad burnout


----------



## frazil

??


----------



## dussbucs

That sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

Starting to fade


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I just lost like 15 posts because I was stuck on another page and you guys jumped a bunch of pages and they didn't post... damnit.


----------



## frazil

Adding secret posts?


----------



## dussbucs

27 guests!


----------



## NJmike PE

That's weird


----------



## dussbucs

27 guests!


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Really not sure how that is even possible, but it it is and it happened.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

27 guests!


----------



## frazil

Who are these guests?


----------



## dussbucs

27 guests!


----------



## dussbucs

27 guests!


----------



## NJmike PE

Starting to fade


----------



## frazil

Post anything good?


----------



## dussbucs

27 guests!


----------



## dussbucs

27 guests!


----------



## frazil

Secret to happiness?


----------



## dussbucs

27 guests!


----------



## NJmike PE

Starting to fade


----------



## dussbucs

27 guests!


----------



## frazil

Wealth and riches?


----------



## dussbucs

27 guests!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Most of them are search engine spider bots.


----------



## dussbucs

27 guests!


----------



## dussbucs

27 guests!


----------



## frazil

Lost now forever?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Which sucks for RG.


----------



## NJmike PE

Probably mocking my NY Giants shirt again


----------



## frazil

7 minutes to bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I wonder if there is a way to limit spider bot activity during exam time.


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## frazil

Why?


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## Sapper PE LS

NYG shirts mock themselves.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## dussbucs

Eli Manning is a mockery


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## NJmike PE

3 thyme Champs


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

because the spider bots count against the average user limit that RG needs to keep below a certain threshold so as not to get bumped in cost for the site by $200 per month.


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

He's pretty good


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I saw akwooly logging on, why no post in million k?


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## NJmike PE

Perc is kicking in


----------



## frazil

Oh yeah right. That's a lot of bots


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## Sapper PE LS

fraz, you must be confusing eli with his good brother peyton


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## frazil

5 minutes to bed


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## NJmike PE

I've only ever seen him post here


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## frazil

I believe Eli &gt; Peyton


----------



## Sapper PE LS

They are just recording every thing we post... they're drawn to the activity. If this was a slow thread, they wouldn't be here.


----------



## frazil

He also beat tom


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## NJmike PE

Two thyme SB MVP


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## frazil

Weird


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why do you say that? about eli and peyton?


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## Sapper PE LS

ah, whadaiknow, I'm a bucs fan.


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> I believe Eli &gt; Peyton


I'm a Giants fan and I don't agree with that


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## Sapper PE LS

is it midnight yet? I'm about done.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

At least Mike's got some damn sense.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Ha. Both good QBs. Ei just imploded last season with an impressive number of turnovers


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But again, I'm just a bucs fan


----------



## dussbucs

Eli


----------



## frazil

I like Peyton but didn't Eli beat him in the Super Bowl?


----------



## dussbucs

Strong finish to midnight eastern


----------



## NJmike PE

Eli had this thing about him. He's good, but not great, yet


----------



## dussbucs

No


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Damn, I'm a tired puppy


----------



## NJmike PE

No, just Tom Brady. Twice


----------



## frazil

Ok I'm ready for sleep


----------



## dussbucs

They never played each other in the super bowl


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Damn, I'm a tired puppy


this


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I swurr pa, ahm a mahty tored.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## frazil

Good night all


----------



## dussbucs

I'm going for 700 personal posts then done


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm done folks. Goodnight.


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Me too. Catch ya'll later


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Did I dream that?!


----------



## dussbucs

Peace out


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Maybe


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Damn nice work!


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## envirotex

more spam


----------



## envirotex

some more spam


----------



## envirotex

even more that other spam


----------



## envirotex

another dab of spam right on top


----------



## envirotex

spammich


----------



## Master slacker

HMFS. Tonight is brutal.


----------



## blybrook PE

Damn. Wrenching got me to miss over 50 pages! Congrats on the good work


----------



## akwooly

Good night engineer boards where ever you are.


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

now we're spammin'


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100kv


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's true, really we are.


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think between four of us yesterday we did 2500 posts. That's what 4 can do, what could 5 or 6 or 7 do all at the same time?


----------



## matt267 PE

good morning mike.


----------



## ATL Derek

38


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

back for a bit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

too much work to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

taking advantage of break in the madness


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump bump bump bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

random moron on train this morning who insisted on blasting music out loud for everyone to hear


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

guess he hasn't heard of the wonderful invention called headphones...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

oh public transportation...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

interesting way to start the week I guess


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump bump bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

try to get this to 60700 before I get off


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

expect a lot of nonsense (i.e. more of my usual)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

guess it would go by faster if there were others on here posting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

oh well


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning blues


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

78 to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

random mumblings


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more random mumblings


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

50 more to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

r


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

i


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

c


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

k


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

r


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

o


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

l


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

l


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

e


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

d


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

yup just did that


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

10 more and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

9 more and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

8 more and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

7 more and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

6 more and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

5 more and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

4 more and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

3 more and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

2 more and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1 more and back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to work


----------



## envirotex

ramnares said:


> C'mon coffee do your thing...especially since you're going to get more expensive due to that fungus


Say what?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## UncivilWolf

Spamity spam spam


----------



## UncivilWolf

This is not really helping.


----------



## UncivilWolf

Just sitting here, waiting....


----------



## itinerant

First God made man !


----------



## itinerant

Then he was ecstatic at his creation


----------



## itinerant

In that moment of happiness, he made a woman


----------



## itinerant

His happiness knew no bounds looking at the perfect creatures


----------



## itinerant

So he decided to teach them to talk.


----------



## KevinA

Still waiting...


----------



## itinerant

And now God sits and wonders !! Where did he go wrong in his design. Just like a engineer who thinks, his design is perfect in theory but somehow screws up when put to work.


----------



## itinerant

God's got to be an engineer.


----------



## KevinA

Sorry to interrupt your story...


----------



## KevinA

Post


----------



## KevinA

Cough...


----------



## itinerant

Actually, it was supposed to be funny.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

When this thread really gets rolling, it's pretty exciting. You can see hundreds of posts tick off in minutes. You make one post, immediately make another and like 20 other posts have popped up in between your two. That's the way to get this thing to 100k, and that's the way to forget about results. Don't worry, you won't be fired, chances are your boss was here a few years ago doing the same damn thing.


----------



## Canes017

S


----------



## itinerant

Thats funny because my boss has been an engineer even before computers were introduced. I am the only one in this department below 30. Oh and he dosen't have a PE.


----------



## Canes017

P


----------



## Canes017

A


----------



## Canes017

A


----------



## Canes017

A


----------



## Canes017

A


----------



## Canes017

M


----------



## Canes017

Aw, Itinerant broke my spam!!


----------



## Canes017

U


----------



## Canes017

N


----------



## Canes017

F


----------



## Canes017

O


----------



## Canes017

R


----------



## Sapper PE LS

well, itinerant, your boss may not have been here, but I bet there are actually quite a few who have been!


----------



## Canes017

G


----------



## Canes017

I


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Just have to post more spam!


----------



## Canes017

V


----------



## Canes017

A


----------



## Canes017

B


----------



## Canes017

L


----------



## Sapper PE LS

copy paste is perfectly acceptable in this thread.


----------



## Canes017

E


----------



## Canes017

Man, my spam is getting spammed.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, we're moving. Yesterday, 4 of us added about 2500 more posts about 2 hours. See if you can beat that record.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

@Envirotex - http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2014/05/19/coffee-fungus-prices/9270279/


----------



## Canes017

Here we go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Canes017

Spam spam spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

other meaningless stuff


----------



## Canes017

Spam spam spam


----------



## Canes017

Spam spam spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Knew I should've stocked up on coffee :/


----------



## Canes017

Spam spam spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## itinerant

a


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more bumping


----------



## itinerant

f


----------



## Canes017

Spam spam spam


----------



## itinerant

u


----------



## itinerant

c


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Everything you can do I can do better

I can do anything better than you

no you can't

yes I can

no you can't

yes I can

no you can't

yes I can yes I can!


----------



## Canes017

Soam bump


----------



## itinerant

k


----------



## itinerant

t


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nice profile pic itinerant


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Everything you can do I can do better

I can do anything better than you

no you can't

yes I can

no you can't

yes I can

no you can't

yes I can yes I can!


----------



## Canes017

Spelled spam wrong^


----------



## itinerant

h


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Everything you can do I can do better

I can do anything better than you

no you can't

yes I can

no you can't

yes I can

no you can't

yes I can yes I can!


----------



## Canes017

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Everything you can do I can do better

I can do anything better than you

no you can't

yes I can

no you can't

yes I can

no you can't

yes I can yes I can!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Fan of The Mentalist?


----------



## Canes017

Other annoying foods


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Everything you can do I can do better

I can do anything better than you

no you can't

yes I can

no you can't

yes I can

no you can't

yes I can yes I can!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Everything you can do I can do better

I can do anything better than you

no you can't

yes I can

no you can't

yes I can

no you can't

yes I can yes I can!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Whoa this is moving along


----------



## Sapper PE LS

bacon


----------



## Canes017

Musical Leo's^


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Sapper PE LS

pot pie


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

posts


----------



## Sapper PE LS

pot pie


----------



## Canes017

Or lyrics, thanks auto correct


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and more posts


----------



## Sapper PE LS

pot pie


----------



## Sapper PE LS

pot pie


----------



## itinerant

Oh thanks. Getting a PE is for some reason a revenge. So is Red John.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh look, even more posts


----------



## Sapper PE LS

pot pie


----------



## Canes017

Rocky mountain oysters


----------



## Sapper PE LS

pot pie


----------



## Sapper PE LS

pot pie


----------



## Sapper PE LS

pot pie


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bit underwhelmed by the Red John reveal


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess that was inevitable considering the buildup on the character


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bumpity


----------



## itinerant

Yeah. Big fan of The Mentalist. Don't watch it after the Red Johns death though. I feel the purpose for Simon Bakers character was lost.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's still watchable but I agree, it's a bit hollow now.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Anyway, only one more season and the show's done


----------



## Canes017

Spinach


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Anyone else watching Monster Week on Animal Planet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spinach ----&gt; Popeye


----------



## Canes017

Abc


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

musings


----------



## Canes017

Popeye- sailor


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;&gt;insert brilliance&lt;&lt;


----------



## itinerant

Neah. I am glad Jack's Back.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

sailor --&gt; man


----------



## Canes017

Man- cave


----------



## itinerant

The first show I watched after coming to the US.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

cave --&gt; batman


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

too many good shows on TV, if I watched them all I'd never get any studying done


----------



## Canes017

Batman - robin


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

robin -&gt; pidgeon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

posts


----------



## Canes017

Pidegeon - sky rat


----------



## jglavin PE

Weather was nice in Colorado this weekend... I cleaned out the garage.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

See if this can get to 61000 before I get back to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

rat --&gt; Master Splinter


----------



## Canes017

I tree fell in my yard this weekend. That's why I wasnt spamming


----------



## itinerant

Masters of Sex !! I love Lizzy Kaplan.


----------



## Canes017

Master splinter - mutant turtle s


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

mutant turtles -&gt; pizza


----------



## Canes017

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Canes017

Pizza - pie


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Canes017

Spam


----------



## Canes017

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

pie ---&gt; 3.14...(inevitable response)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

other stuff


----------



## Canes017

Bump spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Going to be difficult to spam at work once we move to the new floor with the open spaces


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more posts


----------



## Canes017

3.14 - the never ending story

See what I did there


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

other spam


----------



## Canes017

Spam


----------



## Canes017

Spam


----------



## Canes017

Spam


----------



## Canes017

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

stuff


----------



## UncivilWolf

whatever


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

way to go before 61000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## itinerant

3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679
8214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196
4428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273
724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

how to kill your computer - have mathematica define pi to some abnormal degree


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

hmm thought this would move faster


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

may have to reevaluate the 61000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

back to work at 60900 then


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bumpity bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

almost there


----------



## Canes017

Text


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

c'mon now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

here we go


----------



## Canes017

Letters


----------



## Canes017

Letters


----------



## Canes017

Letters


----------



## Canes017

Letters


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gotcha!


----------



## Canes017

More letters


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Made you look!


----------



## Canes017

Abc


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Canes017

Def


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ooh almost there


----------



## Canes017

Ghi


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Canes017

Jkl


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

stuff


----------



## Canes017

Mno


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

off to work


----------



## Canes017

Pqr


----------



## Canes017

Stu


----------



## Canes017

Vwx


----------



## Canes017

Y&amp;z


----------



## Canes017

Spam


----------



## Canes017

Spam


----------



## Canes017

Spam


----------



## Canes017

Spam


----------



## Canes017

Spam


----------



## Canes017

Spam


----------



## Canes017

Spam


----------



## Canes017

Spam


----------



## Canes017

Spam


----------



## Canes017

Spam


----------



## TESTY

SPAM!


----------



## itinerant

wow what is going on


----------



## TESTY

SPAM!


----------



## TESTY

SPAM!


----------



## TESTY

MAPS!


----------



## KevinA

+1 post count


----------



## KevinA

+2


----------



## KevinA

+3


----------



## KevinA

This really isn't helping with the waiting part....


----------



## bigscott76

spam


----------



## bigscott76

spam


----------



## bigscott76

not


----------



## bigscott76

helping


----------



## bigscott76

still


----------



## bigscott76

anxious


----------



## bigscott76

about


----------



## bigscott76

results


----------



## StarPE

SPAM


----------



## StarPE

does it really take this long to grade an exam?


----------



## StarPE

i'm hoping at least 5 of the chemical questions get thrown out


----------



## StarPE

anxious. I need a new job


----------



## StarPE

any other engineers out here expected to work 55+ hours indefinitely?


----------



## StarPE

I chose this career path to have time for myself and my future family. seems like im in the wrong place


----------



## StarPE

ugh!


----------



## StarPE

anyways, more spam


----------



## StarPE

my life would greatly improve if I pass this exam! i can just feel it


----------



## StarPE

buying starbucks tea for $2.60 is so dumb. BUT it tastes different I swear it!


----------



## StarPE

gtg. work beckons


----------



## StarPE

spamming is fun. i'll be back


----------



## TESTY

Test results?


----------



## TESTY

Test Results?


----------



## TESTY

TEST RESULTS!


----------



## TESTY

*TEST RESULTS?*


----------



## TESTY

*TEST RESULTS?*


----------



## itinerant

Any word out yet ?


----------



## akwooly

these silhouette profile pics are freaking me out


----------



## TESTY

sooper freak


----------



## TESTY

soup or freak?


----------



## TESTY

She's a super freak, ya, ya, ya.


----------



## NJmike PE

lets go. get 'er to 61k


----------



## TESTY

She's alright, She's alright, She's alright, hip hip.


----------



## TESTY

YEAH!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No results post....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lol


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam post!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post no


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post no


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post no


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## TESTY

POSTAL!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Somewhere


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam post


----------



## akwooly

coffee post


----------



## akwooly

coffee spam


----------



## akwooly

coffee spam


----------



## akwooly

waiting for coffee spam


----------



## akwooly

waiting for coffee spam


----------



## akwooly

waiting for coffee spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

coffee....for lunch!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

post


----------



## Porter_

BY THE BEARD OF ZEUS. dill pickle wheat thins are tasty.


----------



## itinerant

f


----------



## itinerant

u


----------



## itinerant

k


----------



## itinerant

c


----------



## itinerant

I will have a Jack Bauer nervous breakdown moment when the results come out.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

The results

from lunchtime are that I'm sleepy.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RESULTS THIS WEEK:

More spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

Just Post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

No time to read,

just post!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Going for third place!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## frazil

Dang! Another impressive spamfest


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

we do what we can...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam!


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow we missed a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm very happy to see this.


----------



## NJmike PE

They've been very useful engines


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

65k tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

And now back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## frazil

There are other topics?


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## matt267 PE

We had chicken fingers for dinner tonight. My daughter said they tasted like fish.


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## matt267 PE

Whatever


----------



## frazil

Lol


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## frazil

Ran from one meeting to the next today


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## frazil

Mondays are turning into meeting day


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Mondays are turning into meeting day


As if Mondays didn't suck already


----------



## frazil

Waiting for chicken to cook


----------



## matt267 PE

Just had to catch up on all the other topics


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## frazil

Iknowright?!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## frazil

More time to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## frazil

More time to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## frazil

More time to spam


----------



## frazil

More time to spam


----------



## frazil

More time to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Meeting spam? Nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

Or no results spam?


----------



## frazil

I wish


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## frazil

No results spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## frazil

More time to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## frazil

More time to spam


----------



## frazil

More time to spam


----------



## frazil

More time to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I think we have a couple weeks to go


----------



## frazil

More time to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## frazil

Orly?!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## frazil

More time to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## frazil

More time to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## frazil

More time to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## frazil

More time to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## frazil

More time to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## frazil

More time to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## frazil

More time to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## Road Guy

Wish they would hurry it up already


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## frazil

More time to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## frazil

Road Guy said:


> Wish they would hurry it up already


Results?


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> Wish they would hurry it up already


What's the hurry?


----------



## frazil

Top!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today


----------



## frazil

Spamming is fun!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## frazil

Spamming is fun!


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup it is


----------



## frazil

Spamming is fun!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## frazil

Spamming is fun!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## frazil

Spamming is fun!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## frazil

Spamming is fun!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## frazil

Spamming is fun!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## frazil

Spamming is fun!


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## frazil

Spamming is fun!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> No results for two weeks


That's what I'm thinking


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## frazil

You guys are optimistic!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## frazil




----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## frazil

Time to cook asparagus


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> You guys are optimistic!


Or mean.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Time to cook asparagus


Mmmmm smelly piss


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

I actually like asparagus


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today or tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today, tomorrow, or next week


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today, tomorrow, or next week


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Results will be what they will be, and that's all there is to it.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today, tomorrow, or next week


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Results will be what they will be, and that's all there is to it.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Results will be what they will be, and that's all there is to it.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Results will be what they will be, and that's all there is to it.


----------



## matt267 PE

SMott said:


> Results will be what they will be, and that's all there is to it.


Yeah but what's the cut score?


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today, tomorrow, or next week


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today, tomorrow, or next week


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today, tomorrow, or next week


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today, tomorrow, or next week


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today, tomorrow, or next week


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today, tomorrow, or next week


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today, tomorrow, or next week


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today, tomorrow, or next week


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Highest failing score + 1...and that's all that matters.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Highest failing score + 1...and that's all that matters.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Highest failing score + 1...and that's all that matters.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Highest failing score + 1...and that's all that matters.


----------



## matt267 PE

The cut score doesn't matter


----------



## matt267 PE

The cut score doesn't matter


----------



## matt267 PE

The cut score doesn't matter


----------



## matt267 PE

The cut score doesn't matter


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Which side of the cut score you are on = that's all that really matters!


----------



## matt267 PE

The cut score doesn't matter


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Which side of the cut score you are on = that's all that really matters!


----------



## matt267 PE

SMott said:


> Which side of the cut score you are on = that's all that really matters!


Yup.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Which side of the cut score you are on = that's all that really matters!


----------



## matt267 PE

I can't wait to take the pe.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going to be so patient with the results


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I hope to be on the opposite side this time around as I was on last time.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be like a zen master


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I hope to be on the opposite side this time around as I was on last time.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We'll see


----------



## matt267 PE

SMott said:


> I hope to be on the opposite side this time around as I was on last time.


You're waiting for results?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be like a zen master


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be like a zen master


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be like a zen master


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We shall see


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be like a zen master


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yes I am waiting on results....again


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammity


----------



## matt267 PE

Good luck. I hope to see you in the drunk tank celebrating.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammity


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope to see you in the drunk tank celebrating.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope to see you in the drunk tank celebrating.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammity


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope to see you in the drunk tank celebrating.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope to see you in the drunk tank celebrating.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope to see you in the drunk tank celebrating.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Me too!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope to see you in the drunk tank celebrating.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope to see you in the drunk tank celebrating.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope to see you in the drunk tank celebrating.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope to see you in the drunk tank celebrating.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

~wants to be drunk~


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope to see you in the drunk tank celebrating.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

~wants to be drunk~

And thanks!


----------



## matt267 PE

SMott said:


> ~wants to be drunk~


Don't we all?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

~wants to be drunk~


----------



## matt267 PE

Is ok to get drunk from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

Is ok to get drunk from time to time


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yep...so get to it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Is ok to get drunk from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

Is ok to get drunk from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

Is ok to get drunk from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

Is ok to get drunk from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

Is ok to get drunk from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

Is ok to get drunk from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

Is ok to get drunk from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

Is ok to get drunk from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

Is ok to get drunk from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

Is ok to get drunk from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

Is ok to get drunk from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

Is ok to get drunk from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

Is ok to get drunk from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

Is ok to get drunk from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

Is ok to get drunk from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

Is ok to get drunk from time to time


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost daughter's bad time


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost daughter's bad time


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost daughter's bad time


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost daughter's bad time


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost daughter's bad time


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost daughter's bad time


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost daughter's bad time


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost daughter's bad time


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost daughter's bad time


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost daughter's bad time


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost daughter's bad time


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost daughter's bad time


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost daughter's bad time


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Beer and spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost daughter's bad time


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Beer and spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be back later


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Beer and spam!


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Beer and spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Beer and spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Beer and spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Beer and spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Beer and spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Beer and spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Beer and spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Beer and spam!


----------



## Road Guy

If I hear you knocking on my door ain't no way that I'm going to answer it


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Beer and spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Beer and spam!


----------



## Road Guy

Nat at a complainant just trying to understand what makes a woman do the things she does


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Beer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Cuz a woman is a woman


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

women


----------



## akwooly

afternoon low


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam sandwich....mmmm


----------



## akwooly

spam and rice


----------



## akwooly

should work late


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hard to love a woman...but worth it, huh


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No work late!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wirk


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Work*


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Late


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wirk = ghetto for work


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wirk = ghetto for work


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hungry....throw me some spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hungry....throw me some spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Do do do do, do do do do, ghost town!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Do do do do, do do do do, ghost town!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Do do do do, do do do do, ghost town!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Do do do do, do do do do, ghost town!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Do do do do, do do do do, ghost town!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Do do do do, do do do do, ghost town!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Do do do do, do do do do, ghost town!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

YDo do do do, do do do do, ghost town!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Do do do do, do do do do, ghost town!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Help! I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Help! I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Help! I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Help! I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Help! I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Help! I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Help! I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Help! I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Help! I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Help! I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Help! I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Help! I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Help! I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ghost town


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Help! I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ghost town


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Help! I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Help! I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come in 62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Help! I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## Road Guy

You need life alert!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Help! I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammin good time


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam alert!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on 62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spammich


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Help! I've spammed and I can't get out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on 62


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lalalalala... Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on 62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on 62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on 62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on 62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on 62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on 62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on 62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on 62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on 62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Almost there


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on 62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on 62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Come on 62k


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Got to go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Later


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tater


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tot


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

With spam


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

All those "guests" need to join and become members


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

All those "guests" need to join and become members


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

All those "guests" need to join and become members


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

All those "guests" need to join and become members


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

All those "guests" need to join and become members


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

All those "guests" need to join and become members


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

All those "guests" need to join and become members


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Almost results time!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> You need life alert!


No. She needs spam alert.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

62k +2


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well, we were on 57k yesterday... That's some impressive spamming folks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## dussbucs

Damn I missed an a$$load of spam today.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## dussbucs

Damn I missed an a$$load of spam today.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## dussbucs

Damn I missed an a$$load of spam today.


----------



## dussbucs

Damn I missed an a$$load of spam today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## dussbucs

Damn I missed an a$$load of spam today.


----------



## dussbucs

Damn I missed an a$$load of spam today.


----------



## matt267 PE

dussbucs said:


> Damn I missed an a$$load of spam today.


Yeah you did.


----------



## dussbucs

Damn I missed an a$$load of spam today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## dussbucs

Damn I missed an a$$load of spam today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## dussbucs

Damn I missed an a$$load of spam today.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## dussbucs

Damn I missed an a$$load of spam today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## dussbucs

How about we go until the SE comes out. My gut tells me that will be June 12th at the earliest. Or whenever PA releases the PE which could be in July...


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## dussbucs

How about we go until the SE comes out. My gut tells me that will be June 12th at the earliest. Or whenever PA releases the PE which could be in July...


----------



## dussbucs

How about we go until the SE comes out. My gut tells me that will be June 12th at the earliest. Or whenever PA releases the PE which could be in July...


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## dussbucs

How about we go until the SE comes out. My gut tells me that will be June 12th at the earliest. Or whenever PA releases the PE which could be in July...


----------



## dussbucs

How about we go until the SE comes out. My gut tells me that will be June 12th at the earliest. Or whenever PA releases the PE which could be in July...


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## dussbucs

How about we go until the SE comes out. My gut tells me that will be June 12th at the earliest. Or whenever PA releases the PE which could be in July...


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## dussbucs

How about we go until the SE comes out. My gut tells me that will be June 12th at the earliest. Or whenever PA releases the PE which could be in July...


----------



## matt267 PE

dussbucs said:


> How about we go until the SE comes out. My gut tells me that will be June 12th at the earliest. Or whenever PA releases the PE which could be in July...


It's up to Sapper


----------



## dussbucs

How about we go until the SE comes out. My gut tells me that will be June 12th at the earliest. Or whenever PA releases the PE which could be in July...


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## dussbucs

How about we go until the SE comes out. My gut tells me that will be June 12th at the earliest. Or whenever PA releases the PE which could be in July...


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## dussbucs

How about we go until the SE comes out. My gut tells me that will be June 12th at the earliest. Or whenever PA releases the PE which could be in July...


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results are almost out. Let's get this done.


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

First PE results is the official challenge


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> First PE results is the official challenge


Boooo


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But fine, it's like being a college professor and the students asking for an extension in homework... Okay fine we'll keep it going till MD releases PE results.


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No sleep till maryland


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> But fine, it's like being a college professor and the students asking for an extension in homework... Okay fine we'll keep it going till MD releases PE results.


Yippee


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You gotta fight for your right to spaaaa aaaam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## matt267 PE

Watch MD be first.


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Miss two classes and no results


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## bigscott76

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## bigscott76

Weiner


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## bigscott76

Schnitzel


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Tell me the duck story


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

Anthony Weiner?


----------



## matt267 PE

Quack


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## bigscott76

John


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## matt267 PE

dussbucs said:


> Anthony Weiner?


NO pics please


----------



## bigscott76

Jacob


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## bigscott76

Jingleheimer


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## bigscott76

Schmidt


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like crab cakes


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results tomorrow??? Time to bet the farm!


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

NO. SLEEP. TILL CRAB CAKES.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results tomorrow??? Time to bet the farm!


----------



## dussbucs

Me too


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results tomorrow??? Time to bet the farm!


----------



## matt267 PE

Golden Eagle said:


> Results tomorrow??? Time to bet the farm!


Next week's at the earliest


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Results tomorrow??? Time to bet the farm!


----------



## bigscott76

Oh Billy


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

matt267 said:


> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Results tomorrow??? Time to bet the farm!
> 
> 
> 
> Next week's at the earliest
Click to expand...

NO!


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## dussbucs

What does Maryland do? Crab cakes and football ~ Wedding Crashers


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

No more waiting


----------



## bigscott76

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Amazon Fire Tv commercial is.............kind of creepy


----------



## dussbucs

Gotta go grill the steaks, peace out.


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## bigscott76

That's what I like about these high school girls


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

I dont know


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Ha


----------



## matt267 PE

dussbucs said:


> Gotta go grill the steaks, peace out.


See ya


----------



## bigscott76

I keep getting older an they stay the same age.


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## PeeWee

matt267

19342

NJmike PE

11286

frazil

4104

Lumber Jim

4056

engineergurl

3891

Ship Wreck PE

2916

akwooly

2532

Golden Eagle

2256

dussbucs

2104

ramnares

1558

Master slacker

1399

Sapper

1367

SMott

1344

knight1fox3

992

envirotex

393

Weavs33

379

blybrook PE

333

Ble_PE

316

maryannette

250

csb

250

MetsFan

227

Dexman PE

223

FLBuff PE

151

Flyer_PE

84

Canes017

77

Road Guy

64

FROZEN CHOSEN

53

Dark Knight

51

sycamore PE

40

bosco115

32

itinerant

29

YMZ PE

29

Supe

21

Porter_

18

PE2B

17

bigscott76

17

TehMightyEngineer

15

TESTY

15

Krakosky

13

roscodog05

9

KevinA

8

civengPE

8

ATL Derek

6

UncivilWolf

4

PeeWee

3

Phantom PE

2

cement

2

BosStr27

2

roadwreck

2

LikesToNerd

1

testee

1

Transpo_Girl

1

wattersa81

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

Dleg

1

jglavin

1

cdcengineer

1

NakedOrangie

1

kevo_55

1


----------



## PeeWee

^That's a few posts OLD!


----------



## matt267 PE

bigscott76 said:


> I keep getting older an  they stay the same age.


Same is true for college girls but legal in all 50 States


----------



## PeeWee

looks like things are counting up again... Did SAP remove his switch?


----------



## matt267 PE

That's it?


----------



## bigscott76

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

PeeWee said:


> looks like things are counting up again... Did SAP remove his switch?


I think he did.


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## bigscott76

Ham


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## PeeWee

Looks that way atleast..

Well it's off until he flips it again


----------



## bigscott76

Jam


----------



## bigscott76

Bam


----------



## PeeWee

bigscott76 said:


> Ham


Licensed or no?


----------



## bigscott76

Dam


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## PeeWee

Gotta be licensed to HAM it up


----------



## bigscott76

Jam


----------



## matt267 PE

PeeWee said:


> bigscott76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ham
> 
> 
> 
> Licensed or no?
Click to expand...

I am.


----------



## bigscott76

Ram


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## bigscott76

Van


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## PeeWee

matt267 said:


> PeeWee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigscott76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ham
> 
> 
> 
> Licensed or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am.
Click to expand...

Cool,

I've been thinkin about it


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## bigscott76

bigscott76 said:


> Van


I live in one


----------



## bigscott76

bigscott76 said:


> bigscott76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Van
> 
> 
> 
> I live in one
Click to expand...

Down by the river


----------



## PeeWee

ah, wish I could spam, but gotta go ram my way through traffic


----------



## bigscott76

Can


----------



## matt267 PE

PeeWee said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeeWee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigscott76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ham
> 
> 
> 
> Licensed or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool,
> I've been thinkin about it
Click to expand...

I don't got on the air as much as I would like though. I have to many hobbies.


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for quality


----------



## matt267 PE

Just push your way through


----------



## matt267 PE

Just push your way through


----------



## matt267 PE

Just push your way through


----------



## matt267 PE

Just push your way through


----------



## bigscott76

Hooty-hoo


----------



## matt267 PE

Just push your way through


----------



## matt267 PE

Just push your way through


----------



## matt267 PE

Just push your way through


----------



## matt267 PE

Just push your way through


----------



## bigscott76

matt267 said:


> Just push your way through


That's what she said


----------



## matt267 PE

Just push your way through


----------



## bigscott76

What do we want?


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll only hurt for a second


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll only hurt for a second


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll only hurt for a second


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll only hurt for a second


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll only hurt for a second


----------



## bigscott76

Results! (And beer)


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll only hurt for a second


----------



## bigscott76

matt267 said:


> It'll only hurt for a second


That's what I said


----------



## matt267 PE

bigscott76 said:


> Results! (And beer)


Don't forget the bacon, hookers, and blow.


----------



## matt267 PE

And pie.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like pie.


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll only hurt for a second


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll only hurt for a second


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll only hurt for a second


----------



## bigscott76

39th post


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll only hurt for a second


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll only hurt for a second


----------



## matt267 PE

bigscott76 said:


> 39th post


You've got some spamming to do


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll only hurt for a second


----------



## bigscott76

matt267 said:


> bigscott76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Results! (And beer)
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the bacon, hookers, and blow.
Click to expand...

Never leave home without it


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll only hurt for a second


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll only hurt for a second


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll only hurt for a second


----------



## bigscott76

matt267 said:


> bigscott76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 39th post
> 
> 
> 
> You've got some spamming to do
Click to expand...

I have a ways to go to catch you


----------



## bigscott76

Hiccup


----------



## bigscott76

Hiccup


----------



## matt267 PE

bigscott76 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigscott76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 39th post
> 
> 
> 
> You've got some spamming to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a ways to go to catch you
Click to expand...

Yeah, spam is a Hobbie of mine.


----------



## bigscott76

Hiccup


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll only hurt for a second


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll only hurt for a second


----------



## bigscott76

Hiccup


----------



## bigscott76

Hiccup


----------



## bigscott76

Hiccup


----------



## matt267 PE

Alright, it's quitting time.


----------



## bigscott76

Hiccup


----------



## matt267 PE

Good night all


----------



## bigscott76

Hiccup


----------



## matt267 PE

See you on the AM


----------



## bigscott76

Hiccup


----------



## bigscott76

matt267 said:


> See you on the AM


Take it easy


----------



## bigscott76

Hiccup


----------



## bigscott76

Hiccup


----------



## NJmike PE

Back


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Bum bum bum badum dum dum

A duck walked up to a lemonade stand


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And he said to the man running the stand


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey boss man


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hey, got any grapes?


----------



## NJmike PE

Sour grapes


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The man said no, just lemonade, buts it's cold and it's wet and it's homemade, would you

Like a glass?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The duck said I'll pass


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And he waddled away till the very next day


----------



## NJmike PE

Brushing #1s teeth


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The duck walked up to the lemonade stand and he said to the man running the stand


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hey got any grapes?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And the man said no like I said yesterday, all I've got is some ice cold lemonade how bout giving it a go. The duck said how about no.


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And he waddled away till the very next day


----------



## NJmike PE

Be right back. Gotta put #1 to bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The duck walked up to the lemonade stand


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And he said to the man running the stand


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hey, got any grapes?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The man said this is getting old. Lemonade is all we've ever sold why not give it a try.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The duck said goodbye


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And he waddled away till the very next day.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The duck walked up to the lemonade stand and he said to the man running the stand hey, got any grapes?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The man said alright that's it if you don't stop duck I'll glue you to a tree and leave you there all day stuck, so you don't get too close!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The duck said adios and he waddled away till the very next day


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The duck walked up to the lemonade stand and he said to the man running the stand, hey, Got any glue?


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

Back


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The man said no, why would I have any... Oh..


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

So the duck said in that case, I have just one more question, do you have any grapes?


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The man just stopped and he started to smile he started to laugh he laughed for while


----------



## Sapper PE LS

He then said come on duck let's walk to the store, I'll buy you some grapes so you don't have to ask anymore.


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

He bought some grapes and gave one to the duck the duck took a grape, and he said no thanks. But you know what'd be great? Do you think this store, do you think this store, do you think this store has any lemonade?


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

63k


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

No results for two weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

Pete and rePete go for a boat ride. Pete fell out. Who was left?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Pete and rePete go for a boat ride. Pete fell out. Who was left?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That other guy who's name ends with pete


----------



## NJmike PE

Pete and rePete go for a boat ride. Pete fell out. Who was left?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It really is sad that I know the duck song by rote memory


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Your rendition was the first I've heard of it


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Kid just puked. Be right back


----------



## NJmike PE

#3 for those at home keeping score


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Number 1 was puking last week and finished up with a trip to the emergency room for staples after running through our glass back door


----------



## frazil

Kids asleep


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## wshutter

70k


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## wshutter

70k


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## wshutter

70k


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## frazil

Are we at 70k yet?


----------



## wshutter

70 freaken K


----------



## frazil

Is that a yes?


----------



## wshutter

70 70 70


----------



## frazil

Hi wshutter


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## wshutter

It's either this or the Bachelorette.


----------



## wshutter

Guess what i chose?


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Excellent choice


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## wshutter

70 70 70


----------



## wshutter

70 k


----------



## frazil

I'm sorry I talked smack about Eli and Peyton. You guys can come back now


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## wshutter

70 k


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

It was late. I wasn't making sense


----------



## frazil




----------



## wshutter

you talked smack to the only people on this thing?


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## wshutter

70k


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## wshutter

70k


----------



## wshutter

70k


----------



## frazil

So what number are we really at?


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## wshutter

is there a different number?


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

What is the total number of posts in this thread?


----------



## wshutter

posting


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## wshutter

62604


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## wshutter

posting


----------



## wshutter

making it happen


----------



## frazil

Oh...


----------



## frazil

So like a ways to 70k


----------



## wshutter

70k


----------



## frazil

I can't believe bachelorette is still on


----------



## frazil

Or survivor


----------



## wshutter

62650 then


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## wshutter

it's a sad state of affairs


----------



## frazil

Are you waiting for results?


----------



## wshutter

62650


----------



## frazil

What else is on Monday nights?


----------



## wshutter

very much so


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## wshutter

62650


----------



## frazil

Good luck


----------



## wshutter

anything is better than this.

The wife has it on


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## wshutter

62650


----------



## wshutter

thanks


----------



## wshutter

62650


----------



## wshutter

62650


----------



## wshutter

62650


----------



## frazil

Better than spamming?!


----------



## wshutter

62650


----------



## wshutter

62650


----------



## frazil

Better than spamming?!


----------



## frazil

Better than spamming?!


----------



## frazil

Better than spamming?!


----------



## wshutter

any other show is better than the bachelorette


----------



## wshutter

spamming on the other hand...


----------



## frazil

Yah


----------



## akwooly

Ugh worked late still didn't finish.


----------



## wshutter

fun for all


----------



## wshutter

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy


----------



## frazil

Mondays suck


----------



## akwooly

Now to find dinner


----------



## wshutter

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy


----------



## wshutter

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy


----------



## wshutter

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy


----------



## wshutter

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy


----------



## wshutter

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy


----------



## StarPE

post


----------



## frazil

No thank you


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## akwooly

Dinner


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## wshutter

yikes


----------



## frazil

I want a fire pit


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

With a pizza oven


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Post


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

10 pm already?!


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

10 pm already?!


----------



## frazil

10 pm already?!


----------



## wshutter

later peeps


----------



## dussbucs

Not in Tejas


----------



## frazil

Good night


----------



## wshutter

happy spamming


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

10 pm already?!


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

10 pm already?!


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

10 pm already?!


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

10 pm already?!


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

10 pm already?!


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

10 pm already?!


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

10 pm already?!


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Spam inspection


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Spam inspection


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Spam inspection


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Spam inspection


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Spam inspection


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Spam inspection


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Spam inspection


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Spam inspection


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## StarPE

movie time


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Spam inspection


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## StarPE

spam


----------



## frazil

What are you watching?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Spam inspection


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## StarPE

work to do


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Why doesn't EG post anymore?


----------



## StarPE

an african movie


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Spam inspection


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Couple more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Couple more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Couple more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

How much more


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Couple more posts


----------



## dussbucs

220 or so


----------



## frazil

Couple more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Nice


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## K19

in the butt


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## K19

in the butt


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## K19

in the butt


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## K19

in the butt


----------



## dussbucs

Ha


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## K19

in the butt


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## K19

in the butt


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## K19

in the butt


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## StarPE

almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## StarPE

laundry


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## StarPE

and dinner


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## StarPE

in that order


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## StarPE

how many more?


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Couple hundred more posts


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## K19

how many feathers in a perdue chicken


----------



## StarPE

i hope its good news tmrw!


----------



## frazil

Laundry first?


----------



## dussbucs

150 approx


----------



## K19

how many feathers in a perdue chicken


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## K19

how many feathers in a perdue chicken


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

I was just talking about chickens!


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## K19

Engineer Boards
→ General Discussion

→ Shoot the Breeze
→ Games


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## K19

yay


----------



## frazil

I was just talking about chickens!


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## K19

yaaay


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

I was just talking about chickens!


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## K19

Change Theme
Mark Community Read

Help


----------



## frazil

I was just talking about chickens!


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

I was just talking about chickens!


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

I was just talking about chickens!


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

I was just talking about chickens!


----------



## K19

egineeer boreds amirite?!?


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

I was just talking about chickens!


----------



## K19

egineeer boreds amirite?!?


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## K19

egineeer boreds amirite?!?


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Whose bored?!


----------



## K19

cheap replica watches


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Whose bored?!


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Whose bored?!


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Whose bored?!


----------



## dussbucs

Stick with me till 63k


----------



## frazil

Whose bored?!


----------



## frazil

What number are we on?


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Almost there!


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Almost there!


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Almost there!


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Almost there!


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Almost there!


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Almost there!


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Almost there!


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Almost there!


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Almost there!


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Almost there!


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Almost there!


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Almost there!


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Almost there!


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Almost there!


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Almost there!


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Almost there!


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Almost there!


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Almost there!


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 100 to 63k


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## dussbucs

About 40 to go


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 10


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## dussbucs

Got it


----------



## frazil

Yes!!


----------



## frazil

We'll done


----------



## dussbucs

Nice work


----------



## frazil

Or well done


----------



## dussbucs

Peace out for now


----------



## frazil

Good night dussbucs


----------



## dussbucs

Yeah stupid auto correct


----------



## dussbucs

Ditto frazil


----------



## bigscott76

Hiccup


----------



## bigscott76

Hiccup


----------



## bigscott76

Hiccup


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## akwooly

Goat cheese


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## akwooly

Jump around


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## akwooly

64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## akwooly

It's a long road


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Then help me out!


----------



## akwooly

It's a long road


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## akwooly

It's a long road


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## akwooly

It's a long road


----------



## dussbucs

Nice


----------



## akwooly

It's a long road


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## akwooly

It's a long road


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## akwooly

It's a long road


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## akwooly

It's a long road


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

Jump start on 64k


----------



## dussbucs

To be continued


----------



## akwooly

It's a long road


----------



## akwooly

It's a long road


----------



## akwooly

It's a long road


----------



## akwooly

It's a long road


----------



## akwooly

It's a long road


----------



## akwooly

It's a long road


----------



## akwooly

It's a long road


----------



## akwooly

It's a long road


----------



## akwooly

It's a long road


----------



## NJmike PE

morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ out


----------



## ATL Derek

39


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Think today is the day, to get to 68K.


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## dussbucs

598 to 64k. dussbucs out


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

quiet today...


----------



## JM67

Bump!


----------



## knight1fox3

Only 63.4k posts? We're gonna need a bigger boat...


----------



## akwooly

Work is getting in the way


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

S


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

P


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

A


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

M


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My lucky number happens to be #63412


----------



## StarPE

nerves!


----------



## StarPE

lots of work to do


----------



## StarPE

unbearable wait


----------



## StarPE

I hope it's good news


----------



## Porter_

good news today! going to celebrate with a PB&amp;J and some carrots. i'm freaking hardcore.


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

I feel bad for smott


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## NJmike PE

Better get this moving. Now that results are coming out


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoyed the random chat


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for breakfast??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for breakfast??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for breakfast??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for breakfast??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for breakfast??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for breakfast??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for breakfast??


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam of course


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam of course


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets have bacon for breakfast!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets have bacon for breakfast!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets have bacon for breakfast!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets have bacon for breakfast!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets have bacon for breakfast!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets have bacon for breakfast!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets have bacon for breakfast!!


----------



## akwooly

Tomorrow is bacon day


----------



## akwooly

At my house


----------



## NJmike PE

What time should I be there wooly


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> in


get off my Train!


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bucs, you should go on a non stop spam attack until you results are posted


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## NJmike PE

Go where?


----------



## NJmike PE

Who's on first?


----------



## dussbucs

Wish I could. Way too much OT at the "real" job.


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## NJmike PE

What's on second?


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## dussbucs

Go time


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't knows on third


----------



## dussbucs

Hope the Pacers win. Hate Lebron.


----------



## dussbucs

Hope the Pacers win. Hate Lebron.


----------



## dussbucs

Hope the Pacers win. Hate Lebron.


----------



## dussbucs

Hope the Pacers win. Hate Lebron.


----------



## dussbucs

Hope the Pacers win. Hate Lebron.


----------



## dussbucs

Hope the Pacers win. Hate Lebron.


----------



## NJmike PE

dussbucs said:


> Wish I could. Way too much OT at the "real" job.


I miss MY OT. I lost it when I got my license and sent to salary


----------



## dussbucs

Hope the Pacers win. Hate Lebron.


----------



## dussbucs

Damn dude, that sucks. I might have a few more years left so have to keep it going.


----------



## dussbucs

Hope the Pacers win. Hate Lebron.


----------



## dussbucs

Hope the Pacers win. Hate Lebron.


----------



## dussbucs

Hope the Pacers win. Hate Lebron.


----------



## dussbucs

Hope the Pacers win. Hate Lebron.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah time and a half was nice


----------



## dussbucs

Thinking about calling NCEES to ask when the SE exam scoring workshop is scheduled.


----------



## dussbucs

Sweet. I just get straight overtime.


----------



## dussbucs

Thinking about calling NCEES to ask when the SE exam scoring workshop is scheduled.


----------



## dussbucs

Thinking about calling NCEES to ask when the SE exam scoring workshop is scheduled.


----------



## dussbucs

Thinking about calling NCEES to ask when the SE exam scoring workshop is scheduled.


----------



## dussbucs

Thinking about calling NCEES to ask when the SE exam scoring workshop is scheduled.


----------



## dussbucs

Thinking about calling NCEES to ask when the SE exam scoring workshop is scheduled.


----------



## dussbucs

Thinking about calling NCEES to ask when the SE exam scoring workshop is scheduled.


----------



## dussbucs

Thinking about calling NCEES to ask when the SE exam scoring workshop is scheduled.


----------



## dussbucs

Thinking about calling NCEES to ask when the SE exam scoring workshop is scheduled.


----------



## dussbucs

Thinking about calling NCEES to ask when the SE exam scoring workshop is scheduled.


----------



## dussbucs

Thinking about calling NCEES to ask when the SE exam scoring workshop is scheduled.


----------



## NJmike PE

dussbucs said:


> Thinking about calling NCEES to ask when the SE exam scoring workshop is scheduled.


My :2cents: don't. Just wait and try to stay occupied. Easier said than done I know. But it's the truth.


----------



## dussbucs

I almost thought this thread was taken down today when I couldn't easily find it. Or I'm just stupid.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## dussbucs

NJmike PE said:


> dussbucs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about calling NCEES to ask when the SE exam scoring workshop is scheduled.
> 
> 
> 
> My :2cents: don't. Just wait and try to stay occupied. Easier said than done I know. But it's the truth.
Click to expand...

Good idea. Will do.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## dussbucs

I almost thought this thread was taken down today when I couldn't easily find it. Or I'm just stupid.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## dussbucs

I almost thought this thread was taken down today when I couldn't easily find it. Or I'm just stupid.


----------



## dussbucs

I almost thought this thread was taken down today when I couldn't easily find it. Or I'm just stupid.


----------



## dussbucs

I almost thought this thread was taken down today when I couldn't easily find it. Or I'm just stupid.


----------



## matt267 PE

dussbucs said:


> I almost thought this thread was taken down today when I couldn't easily find it. Or I'm just stupid.


Lot of excitement around here today


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## matt267 PE

dussbucs said:


> Spam till MD or PA release results.


MD


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## dussbucs

matt267 said:


> dussbucs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost thought this thread was taken down today when I couldn't easily find it. Or I'm just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Lot of excitement around here today
Click to expand...

Yeah, it was entertaining reading the frenzy of posts today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## dussbucs

matt267 said:


> dussbucs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam till MD or PA release results.
> 
> 
> 
> MD
Click to expand...

Probably. But PA has historically been awful. I waited 73 days in April 09 for my PE results by mail. Think it was around 70 days for my SE results in October 11.


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah I feel for the PA ppl


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## NJmike PE

They get screwed bad


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## NJmike PE

Now it's a party. Matt's here


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

I hate PCS


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's round this post count up to 1 significant figure = 100000


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## dussbucs

Spam till MD or PA release results.


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

Lebron just flopped again


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## dussbucs

Pacer fans are chanting "flopper"


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## dussbucs

Pacer fans are chanting "flopper"


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm watching baseball


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## dussbucs

Pacer fans are chanting "flopper"


----------



## NJmike PE

Yankees


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## dussbucs

Pacer fans are chanting "flopper"


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

Suck


----------



## dussbucs

Pacer fans are chanting "flopper"


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## dussbucs

Pacer fans are chanting "flopper"


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## dussbucs

Pacer fans are chanting "flopper"


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## NJmike PE

Red Sox swallow


----------



## dussbucs

Pacer fans are chanting "flopper"


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## dussbucs

NJmike PE said:


> Red Sox swallow


Haha


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

Pacer fans are chanting "flopper"


----------



## dussbucs

Pacer fans are chanting "flopper"


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

Pacer fans are chanting "flopper"


----------



## dussbucs

Pacer fans are chanting "flopper"


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt's mad now


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

Not more then what ever football team you like


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No PCS for us here


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Please tell me your a Spygate, Patriots loving fan


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

20% battery left


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 65k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Please tell me your a Spygate, Patriots loving fan


Been a pats fan since the early 90s


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 65k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

20% battery left


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

Or 64k


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't remember who you root for. I know it's a ny team


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me your a Spygate, Patriots loving fan
> 
> 
> 
> Been a pats fan since the early 90s
Click to expand...

GMEN! how was that perfect season....


----------



## matt267 PE

20% battery left


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me your a Spygate, Patriots loving fan
> 
> 
> 
> Been a pats fan since the early 90s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GMEN! how was that perfect season....
Click to expand...

Almost made it.


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

19% battery left


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

19% battery left


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

19% battery left


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me your a Spygate, Patriots loving fan
> 
> 
> 
> Been a pats fan since the early 90s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GMEN! how was that perfect season....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost made it.
Click to expand...

horseshoes and handgrenades my friend


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

19% battery left


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

19% battery left


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm out a 64k


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me your a Spygate, Patriots loving fan
> 
> 
> 
> Been a pats fan since the early 90s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GMEN! how was that perfect season....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost made it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> horseshoes and handgrenades my friend
Click to expand...

My bad. I thought we were talking football.


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me your a Spygate, Patriots loving fan
> 
> 
> 
> Been a pats fan since the early 90s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GMEN! how was that perfect season....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost made it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> horseshoes and handgrenades my friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bad. I thought we were talking football.
Click to expand...

You changed it when you said almost


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

PCS sucks


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## dussbucs

We can hit 64k easy


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## dussbucs

Sweet


----------



## matt267 PE

64k here we come


----------



## NJmike PE

OK. NJ out


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh damn there it is


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm out


----------



## dussbucs

Peace


----------



## Master slacker

in again


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Sapper PE LS

17 jurisdictions released results today... One Seven! Do you know how epic of a first day that is???? That is the absolute best first day in 8 years, at least possibly since the establishment of NCEES.


----------



## itinerant

Ok. So this is how it feels when you have failed your PE on the first attempt.


----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant said:


> Ok. So this is how it feels when you have failed your PE on the first attempt.


I know the feeling well. Failed twice before passing on the third attempt. Keep your head up. It happens to the best of us. To some the test and everything about can be quite overwhelming during the first attempt. Nothing to be ashamed of. Take a few weeks to clear your head, like RG said in another thread, get pissed, get it out of your system and then refocus.


----------



## NJmike PE

this is a great site to nose around and ask questions on regarding references, material and preparation. plenty of people who know how you are feeling that can help


----------



## KevinA

Still waiting...


----------



## KevinA

Result pending


----------



## KevinA

This is mind numbing


----------



## KevinA

Can't get anything done


----------



## KevinA

Just keep refreshing...


----------



## KevinA

Refresh...


----------



## ATL Derek

Day 40


----------



## KevinA

041313


----------



## KevinA

Last license # in NC, lol


----------



## itinerant

Time to keep away from all the result spam threads.


----------



## TESTY

sHOUT


----------



## TESTY

Shout


----------



## TESTY

SHOUT


----------



## TESTY

LET


----------



## TESTY

IT


----------



## TESTY

ALL


----------



## TESTY

OUT!


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## Road Guy

cs:


----------



## NJmike PE

cs:

Makes me want to retake an exam..... Almost.


----------



## dussbucs

We have a lot of work to do if the post I saw in the map thread about MD results coming out soon is true.


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to your regularly scheduled spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you pass?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you pass?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you pass?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you pass?


----------



## dussbucs

SE has not been released yet. Might be another 3 weeks.


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you pass?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

dussbucs said:


> SE has not been released yet. Might be another 3 weeks.


That's right, you mentioned that last night


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

3 more weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

3 more weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

3 more weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

3 more weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

3 more weeks


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep spamming. I'll be back later. Have to get daughter to bed.


----------



## dussbucs

matt267 said:


> dussbucs said:
> 
> 
> 
> SE has not been released yet. Might be another 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, you mentioned that last night
Click to expand...

I wish they would come out sooner. But the scoring workshop for the afternoon essays is usually held the first weekend of June. No clue why they have to wait so long to do that...


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Not much


----------



## dussbucs

Just a whole lot of copy paste


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## dussbucs

Lets go to 64.5k and ill be back later. Hopefully the regular late night spammers join.


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

497 to 65k


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how spammin is done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't give up


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting builds character


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## blybrook PE

It's FRIDAY!!!

Off to finish moving.


----------



## frazil

What number are we on?


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## frazil

Yard sale this weekend


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What you selling


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What you selling


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> What number are we on?


64646


----------



## frazil

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What you selling


What do you need? We got it


----------



## frazil

Kitchen stuff


----------



## frazil

Toys


----------



## frazil

Furniture


----------



## frazil

Linens


----------



## frazil

We have so much stuff


----------



## frazil

I'd like to sell it all


----------



## NJmike PE

Everything must go!


----------



## NJmike PE

Everything must go!


----------



## NJmike PE

Everything must go!


----------



## NJmike PE

Everything must go!


----------



## NJmike PE

Everything must go!


----------



## NJmike PE

Everything must go!


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Everything must go!


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Easy peasy


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Easy peasy


----------



## frazil

Easy peasy


----------



## frazil

Easy peasy


----------



## frazil

Easy peasy


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Easy peasy


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Easy peasy


----------



## frazil

Easy peasy


----------



## frazil

Easy peasy


----------



## frazil

Easy peasy


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Easy peasy


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Easy peasy


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Easy peasy


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Easy peasy


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Tiny tim


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Tiny tim


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Tiny tim


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Tiny tim


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Tiny tim


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Tiny tim


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Tiny tim


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Tip toe through the tulips


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanna get it to 65k


----------



## frazil

Tip toe through the tulips


----------



## frazil

Tip toe through the tulips


----------



## frazil

Tip toe through the tulips


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## frazil

Tip toe through the tulips


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## frazil

Tip toe through the tulips


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## frazil

Tip toe through the tulips


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## frazil

Yah, sorry to hear that


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## frazil

Tip toe through the tulips


----------



## frazil

Tip toe through the tulips


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## frazil

Tip toe through the tulips


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## frazil

Tip toe through the tulips


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## frazil

Tip toe through the tulips


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## frazil

Tip toe through the tulips


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## frazil

It's all downhill after 30


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## frazil

It's all downhill after 30


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## frazil

It's all downhill after 30


----------



## frazil

It's all downhill after 30


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## frazil

It's all downhill after 30


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## frazil

It's all downhill after 30


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## frazil

It's all downhill after 30


----------



## NJmike PE

Back still hurts. Might have to see a doctor


----------



## frazil

What happened to EG?


----------



## NJmike PE

That's what I'm afraid of


----------



## frazil

What happened to EG?


----------



## frazil

What happened to EG?


----------



## frazil

What happened to EG?


----------



## NJmike PE

Probably staying away because of the number of members online during results week


----------



## frazil

How many online now?


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta split soon. Kids....


----------



## NJmike PE

:dunno:


----------



## frazil

People are strange when you're a stranger


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta split soon. Kids....


----------



## frazil

People are strange when you're a stranger


----------



## frazil

People are strange when you're a stranger


----------



## NJmike PE

Who's strange


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta split soon. Kids....


----------



## frazil

People are strange when you're a stranger


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta split soon. Kids....


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta split soon. Kids....


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta split soon. Kids....


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta split soon. Kids....


----------



## frazil

Just heard tiny Tim covering the doors singing that song


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta split soon. Kids....


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta split soon. Kids....


----------



## frazil

People are strange when you're a stranger


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta split soon. Kids....


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta split soon. Kids....


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta split soon. Kids....


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta split soon. Kids....


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta split soon. Kids....


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta split soon. Kids....


----------



## frazil

My moms here and putting the kids to bed! Yay!


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to go.


----------



## frazil

People are strange when you're a stranger


----------



## frazil

Later


----------



## NJmike PE

Lucky. That's my job now


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ out


----------



## frazil

People are strange when you're a stranger


----------



## frazil

People are strange when you're a stranger


----------



## Road Guy

Now it's a party!


----------



## frazil

You spamming?!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free Shipping??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free Shipping??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free Shipping??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's this yard sale at


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's this yard sale at


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's this yard sale at


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's this yard sale at


----------



## frazil

VT. You coming? Actually this is probably the biggest yard sale weekend of the year. They're everywhere


----------



## Road Guy

Doesn't feel like the last few days of school....


----------



## frazil

It's only wednesday


----------



## frazil

Last few days of school?! My kids have another month


----------



## dussbucs

I'm back


----------



## dussbucs

I'm back


----------



## dussbucs

I'm back


----------



## dussbucs

I'm back


----------



## dussbucs

I'm back


----------



## dussbucs

I'm back


----------



## dussbucs

I'm back


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

Almost there


----------



## dussbucs

65k busted


----------



## dussbucs

Next goal?


----------



## Master slacker

NJmike PE said:


> It happens to the best of us.




It doesn't happen to the _best_ of us.


----------



## ATL Derek

41


----------



## NJmike PE

somebody's got a case of the Thursdays


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My heart can't take too much more of this. I need results soon or my heart will literally explode. I'll just be sitting at my desk, diligently working pressing F5, and then BOOM, I'll be a bloody smear all over the cubicle walls.


----------



## matt267 PE

dussbucs said:


> Next goal?


100k


----------



## NJmike PE

dussbucs said:


> Next goal?


to infinity, and beyond


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ out


----------



## TESTY

now back to your regular spam program


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, MD's out. Thread closed.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok... Now let's get it to 100k for real


----------



## Road Guy

Listen up minions 1E6 is 1 million not 100,000 goddamnit


----------



## Road Guy

It's going to be that kind of drive today


----------



## Porter_

Sapper said:


> Ok... Now let's get it to 100k for real


big nerdy high-five and congrats to you, sir. Sapper, P.E.


----------



## frazil

Yay!!!


----------



## frazil

Happy driving RG!


----------



## frazil

Is that a SLURPEE???! I haven't had one of those since I was about 10.


----------



## Porter_

Porter_ said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok... Now let's get it to 100k for real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big nerdy high-five and congrats to you, sir. Sapper, P.E.
Click to expand...

whoops, P.S. i mean. PE on the brain.


----------



## Road Guy

Yes it's a 42 ounce Slurpee!!!!!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

PE was obtained 8 years ago! And thanks!


----------



## Road Guy

Congrats again!


----------



## Master slacker

It took 3.5 years to get your FS results? Damn

Congrats!


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## NJmike PE

Never question the boss


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now we're going for 1E6? I thought the 6 was a typo in the updated heading.


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ain't no way we're taking this thing to 1e6.


----------



## NJmike PE

I know. Maybe tomorrow would be a good day to paste a link to this thread in one of the results threads.


----------



## NJmike PE

I know. But I will try my damnedest for 1E5


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'd like to have a 3 hour spam party. We kind of half assed tried to do it before. Now we need to really do it. We need to advertise the following in all the results threads.

Come one come all, join us for a close out of the 100k before the final results get posted. Tonight from 9pm To midnight EST, pop in, post, come and go, drink heavily or lightly whatever, just post. Use it as your passing score celebration or your failing score grieving thread. Just let's get the VTEnviro memorial 100k spam fest thread to 100k and shut it down for the season, putting a nice cap on this exam waiting and results season.


----------



## NJmike PE

1E6 or bust


----------



## NJmike PE

You want me to advertise or are you gonna?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'll do it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Cool. I'll be here at 9.


----------



## frazil

Sweet, spam party!


----------



## matt267 PE

But 9 is my bed time.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll stay up late.


----------



## matt267 PE

May need to charge the batteries though


----------



## matt267 PE

Can RG remove the post time limit thing for this thread?


----------



## NakedOrangie

9 EST sounds right around the time I'll be ready to drink in CA...


----------



## matt267 PE

That would move things along


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You know I looked into that, there is no time restriction. It's set to zero seconds, so something else is going on and I can't figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Kolso1PE

YEAH


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn


----------



## Kolso1PE

!


----------



## Kolso1PE

what


----------



## Kolso1PE

no way


----------



## matt267 PE

feels good to know you passed huh.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yessir!


----------



## matt267 PE

Prepatry spam


----------



## jglavin PE

The waiting is torture.


----------



## jglavin PE

TORTURE!


----------



## jglavin PE

I tell you hwat


----------



## jglavin PE

Big lightning this way


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer

cs:


----------



## jglavin PE

And other such nonsensical weather talk.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer

cs:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer

cs:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer

cs:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer

cs:


----------



## matt267 PE

Prepatry spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Prepatry spam


----------



## jglavin PE

I told myself I wouldn't drink until I got test results

Reconsidering that at this point.


----------



## matt267 PE

Premature spam


----------



## matt267 PE

jglavin said:


> I told myself I wouldn't drink until I got test results
> 
> Reconsidering that at this point.


Hahaha. Hang tight.


----------



## matt267 PE

Premature spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Premature spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Premature spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Premature spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Premature spam


----------



## matt267 PE

70k


----------



## matt267 PE

70k


----------



## matt267 PE

70k


----------



## matt267 PE

70k


----------



## matt267 PE

70k


----------



## matt267 PE

70k


----------



## matt267 PE

70k


----------



## matt267 PE

70k


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

75k


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am off on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am off on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am off on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does anybody have to work on Friday??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does anybody have to work on Friday??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does anybody have to work on Friday??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does anybody have to work on Friday??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does anybody have to work on Friday??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does anybody have to work on Friday??


----------



## NJmike PE

This guy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does anybody have to work on Friday??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does anybody have to work on Friday??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Gotta go fishing I gulf tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Gotta go fishing in gulf tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Gotta go fishing in gulf tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Gotta go fishing in gulf tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Gotta go fishing in gulf tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Snapper season opens Saturday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Snapper season opens Saturday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Snapper season opens Saturday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who wants to catch some snappers?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who wants to catch some snappers?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who wants to catch some snappers?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who wants to catch some snappers?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^^


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer

cs:


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the office


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Hi


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Greetings


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

How is everyone?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Did I win something?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam it up


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

It's a spammer jammer party


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the fun thread


----------



## Road Guy

-----/////------


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost ready to move this thing along and kill it off tonight


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

First


----------



## NJmike PE

Have


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

To


----------



## NJmike PE

Put


----------



## NJmike PE

The


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you pass


----------



## NJmike PE

Kiddos


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you pass


----------



## NJmike PE

To


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you pass


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you pass


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you pass


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes

Gas


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you pass


----------



## NJmike PE

Really hope we get a good turnout


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You smell


----------



## NJmike PE

cs:


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Welcome to the fun thread


What he said


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Thursday sp


----------



## NJmike PE

Pete and rePete went for a boat ride. Pete fell out. Who was left?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery low


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Battery low


Dude, already?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time yet


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time yet


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time yet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bob


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time yet


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battery low
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, already?
Click to expand...

Seriously? You have one job. Be here for the spam fest with a charged battery


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time yet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must charge


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time yet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost. Gotta get kids in bed at 9.then I'm in it to win it


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Must charge


You have 60 seconds


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time yet


----------



## frazil

It's not 9 yet? I'm ready for bed


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time yet


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time yet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Anyone working Friday??


----------



## NJmike PE

Fraz! The party is hear


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> It's not 9 yet? I'm ready for bed


No sleep for spammers


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Anyone working Friday??


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Anyone working Friday??


Not you


----------



## NJmike PE

Pete and rePete went for a boat ride. Pete fell out. Who was left?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Anyone working Friday??


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Fraz! The party is hear


Or here.


----------



## NJmike PE

Grammar nazi


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Anyone working Monday??


----------



## NJmike PE

Or there


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Anyone working Monday??


----------



## NJmike PE

Not working for monday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Anyone working Monday??


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Anyone working Monday??


----------



## frazil

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Anyone working Friday??


Do you ever work friday?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Anyone working Monday??


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## frazil

I'm not working Monday. I'm having a yard sale!


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, what thyme do you have?


----------



## frazil

Unless it rains


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

No work on Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

frazil said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone working Friday??
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever work friday?
Click to expand...

I try to stay away from work on Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free shipping at yard sale


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free shipping at yard sale


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free shipping at yard sale


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free shipping at yard sale


----------



## matt267 PE

Selling anything good?


----------



## frazil

Ship Wreck PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone working Friday??
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever work friday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try to stay away from work on Friday
Click to expand...

That's a good policy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free shipping at yard sale


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> Selling anything good?


What do you need? We got it


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free shipping at yard sale


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free shipping at yard sale


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free shipping at yard sale


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Selling anything good?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you need? We got it
Click to expand...

Boat?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Selling anything good?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you need? We got it
Click to expand...

He needs a big boat


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Selling anything good?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you need? We got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boat?
Click to expand...

2 pirate boats actually. I'll give you a good deal


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## frazil

Free shipping


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is working on Saturday!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is working on Saturday!


----------



## matt267 PE

Shipwreck said I can buy his boat for 100k. Can you beat th


----------



## matt267 PE

That


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Free boat shipping


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is working on Saturday!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work on Saturday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Shipwreck said I can buy his boat for 100k. Can you beat th


I gave you coupon for 60% off


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shipwreck said I can buy his boat for 100k. Can you beat th
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you coupon for 90% off
Click to expand...

You originally said 1M. The 100k was with the coupon. But 10k is better.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is working on Saturday!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not a party until someone breaks something or pukes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is working on Saturday!


----------



## matt267 PE

We are the only ones at the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

We are the only ones at the party?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is working on Saturday!


----------



## matt267 PE

We are the only ones at the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

We are the only ones at the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

We are the only ones at the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

We are the only ones at the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

We are the only ones at the party?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need more girls at party


----------



## matt267 PE

We are the only ones at the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

We are the only ones at the party?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need more girls at party


----------



## matt267 PE

We are the only ones at the party?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need more girls at party


----------



## matt267 PE

We are the only ones at the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

We are the only ones at the party?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need more girls at party


----------



## NJmike PE

Kids in bed. Let's spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We are the only ones at the party?


----------



## matt267 PE

We are the only ones at the party?


----------



## NJmike PE

Sausage fest


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Need more girls at party


That's always the case.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sausage fest


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Me and you and a dog Named blue


----------



## NJmike PE

Sausage fest


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Me and you and a dog Named blue


----------



## matt267 PE

Bed time has passed.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Me and you and a dog Named blue


----------



## matt267 PE

Bed time has passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bed time has passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bed time has passed.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I thought you liked sausage


----------



## matt267 PE

Bed time has passed.


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I thought you liked sausage


Hahaha


----------



## matt267 PE

Bed time has passed.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a chick??


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Bed time has passed.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a chick??


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I thought you liked sausage


Shut up Abe Froman


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a chick??


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a chick??


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a chick??


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets go to the strip club!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## Road Guy

Where's all the newbs?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets go to the strip club!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets go to the strip club!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Where's all the newbs?


good question


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets go to the strip club!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> Where's all the newbs?


Slacking


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Road Guy said:


> Where's all the newbs?


At strip club


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's all the newbs?
> 
> 
> 
> At strip club
Click to expand...

doubtful


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets go to the strip club!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lets go to the strip club!!


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> Shipwreck said I can buy his boat for 100k. Can you beat th


I'll sell you a real pirate ship with working canons for $100


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shipwreck said I can buy his boat for 100k. Can you beat th
> 
> 
> 
> I'll sell you a real pirate ship with working canons for $100
Click to expand...

Sold!


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shipwreck said I can buy his boat for 100k. Can you beat th
> 
> 
> 
> I'll sell you a real pirate ship with working canons for $100
Click to expand...

make him walk the plank


----------



## matt267 PE

This is a sausage party no more


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shipwreck said I can buy his boat for 100k. Can you beat th
> 
> 
> 
> I'll sell you a real pirate ship with working canons for $100
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> make him walk the plank
Click to expand...

Arrrrrg


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shipwreck said I can buy his boat for 100k. Can you beat th
> 
> 
> 
> I'll sell you a real pirate ship with working canons for $100
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> make him walk the plank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arrrrrg
Click to expand...

matt's a butt pirate


----------



## matt267 PE

Does it come with rum?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Does it come with rum?


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Does it come with rum?


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Don't drop the soap


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Don't drop the soap


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shipwreck said I can buy his boat for 100k. Can you beat th
> 
> 
> 
> I'll sell you a real pirate ship with working canons for $100
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> make him walk the plank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arrrrrg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> matt's a butt pirate
Click to expand...

You're the one that likes sausage


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Does it come with rum?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Don't drop the soap


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> Does it come with rum?


I'll throw in some rum.


----------



## matt267 PE

Does it come with rum?


----------



## matt267 PE

Does it come with rum?


----------



## NJmike PE

Abe Froman


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Don't drop the soap


----------



## NJmike PE

Bewbs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it come with rum?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll throw in some rum.
Click to expand...

I'll be by later for the rum.


----------



## NJmike PE

Brown eye Matty


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

Why is the rum always gone


----------



## matt267 PE

Why is the rum always gone


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Why is the rum always gone


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Why is the rum always gone


----------



## matt267 PE

Why is the rum always gone


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's Sapper?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> Brown eye Matty


That's funny


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

This party was his idea.


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## frazil

The rum is always gone


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brown eye Matty
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny
Click to expand...

No. Not really.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Call candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Why is the rum always gone


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^


----------



## matt267 PE

Why is the rum always gone


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Why is the rum always gone


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Call candy


----------



## frazil

Well it goes on until midnight. Maybe he's pacing himself


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Call candy


candy Cane


----------



## matt267 PE

Does she have rum?


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Does she have rum?


----------



## matt267 PE

Does she have rum?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 11%


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Does she have rum?


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Does she have rum?


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Does she have rum?


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Does she have rum?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does roof leak


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Does she have rum?


----------



## matt267 PE

Does she have rum?


----------



## NJmike PE

No. No leaks


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Does roof leak


Good question.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes she has rump


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> No. No leaks


Good answer.


----------



## NJmike PE

After today's storms, I think we're good


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Will you roof my roof


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

What about pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Sure. Bring rum


----------



## matt267 PE

What about pie


----------



## NJmike PE

And bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

What about pie


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Don't drop the soap


----------



## matt267 PE

What about pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt likes pie hole


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon? Done.


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

What about pie


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> What about pie


Cherry pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

What about pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Don't drop the soap


----------



## matt267 PE

What about pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

What about pie


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

What about pie


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> What about pie


Bacon thong


----------



## matt267 PE

What about pie


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Don't drop the soap


----------



## matt267 PE

Cake hole


----------



## matt267 PE

Cake hole


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Cake hole


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Cake hole


----------



## matt267 PE

Cake hole


----------



## matt267 PE

Cake hole


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Cake hole


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Cake hole


----------



## matt267 PE

Cake hole


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Cake hole


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Don't drop the soap


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt's arse is a cake hole


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Don't drop the soap


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Cake hole


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Cake hole


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Cake hole


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Cake hole


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## envirotex

matt267 said:


> What about pie


what about eggs?


----------



## matt267 PE

Cake hole


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi tex


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## envirotex

king of the north


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## envirotex

hello, mike


----------



## matt267 PE

Eggs are cool because they come with bacon.


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

She has eggs up there somewhere


----------



## matt267 PE

Eggs are cool because they come with bacon.


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Eggs are cool because they come with bacon.


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## envirotex

king of the north


----------



## matt267 PE

Eggs are cool because they come with bacon.


----------



## matt267 PE

Eggs are cool because they come with bacon.


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sp


----------



## matt267 PE

Eggs are cool because they come with bacon.


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## envirotex

what about eggs?


----------



## matt267 PE

Eggs are cool because they come with bacon.


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Eggs are cool because they come with bacon.


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Candy has eggs


----------



## matt267 PE

Eggs are cool because they come with bacon.


----------



## NJmike PE

What came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## NJmike PE

What came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## NJmike PE

What came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dog


----------



## NJmike PE

What came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## NJmike PE

What came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Candy has eggs


Leave those eggs alone


----------



## NJmike PE

What came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## NJmike PE

What came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> 22 users


Where's the spam


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Candy has eggs
> 
> 
> 
> Leave those eggs alone
Click to expand...

you'll be paying for those eggs for at least 18 years


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

What came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## NJmike PE

What came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Candy has eggs
> 
> 
> 
> Leave those eggs alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you'll be paying for those eggs for at least 18 years
Click to expand...

At least......


----------



## NJmike PE

What came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

What came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## envirotex

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Candy has eggs
> 
> 
> 
> Leave those eggs alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you'll be paying for those eggs for at least 18 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least......
Click to expand...

more


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## NJmike PE

What came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## NJmike PE

What came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## NJmike PE

What came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's EG?


----------



## NJmike PE

What came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## NJmike PE

What came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## envirotex

hello, carlyclark


----------



## NJmike PE

even staying away due to hi user volume


----------



## envirotex

hello, fraz


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## NJmike PE

Just need a little more thyme


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## NJmike PE

Just need a little more thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Just need a little more thyme


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> What came first the chicken or the egg?


Same time


----------



## NJmike PE

Just need a little more thyme


----------



## envirotex

so does my soup


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Just need a little more thyme


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## NJmike PE

I hear another thunder storm rolling in


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Had bad storms all afternoon


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## envirotex

NJmike PE said:


> I hear another thunder storm rolling in


not here. still as dry as a bone.


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spa.


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## envirotex

22 users


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Been raining pretty good this spring


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## envirotex

5 members, 16 guests, 1 anonymous users


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## envirotex

5 members, 16 guests, 1 anonymous users


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Been raining pretty good this spring


Global warming


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## envirotex

5 members, 16 guests, 1 anonymous users


----------



## NJmike PE

They like to watch


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> 5 members, 16 guests, 1 anonymous users


Where's the spam


----------



## envirotex

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been raining pretty good this spring
> 
> 
> 
> Global warming
Click to expand...

climate change


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been raining pretty good this spring
> 
> 
> 
> Global warming
Click to expand...

fake


----------



## envirotex

5 members, 16 guests, 1 anonymous users


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

They like to watch


----------



## envirotex

5 members, 16 guests, 1 anonymous users


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> They like to watch


Pervs


----------



## NJmike PE

They like to watch


----------



## envirotex

5 members, 16 guests, 1 anonymous users


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

They like to watch


----------



## envirotex

5 members, 16 guests, 1 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

5 members, 16 guests, 1 anonymous users


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

They like to watch


----------



## envirotex

5 members, 16 guests, 1 anonymous users


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

They like to watch


----------



## envirotex

5 members, 16 guests, 1 anonymous users


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

They like to watch


----------



## envirotex

5 members, 16 guests, 1 anonymous users


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

They like to watch


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

They like to watch


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

They like to watch


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## envirotex

hey mike! 20K!


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

They like to watch


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## envirotex

5 members, 16 guests, 1 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

5 members, 16 guests, 1 anonymous users


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> hey mike! 20K!


really? Damn. I didn't even notice. Can't tell from app


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

They like to watch


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

They like to watch


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## envirotex

hey mike! 20K+!


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## envirotex

hey mike! 20K+!


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> hey mike! 20K+!


thnx tex


----------



## envirotex

20,030


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## envirotex

5 members, 16 guests, 1 anonymous users


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## envirotex

5 members, 16 guests, 1 anonymous users


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## envirotex

5 members, 16 guests, 1 anonymous users


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## envirotex

5 members, 16 guests, 1 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

5 members, 16 guests, 1 anonymous users


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## envirotex

5 members, 16 guests, 1 anonymous users


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## envirotex

stopping for soup


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> stopping for soup


don't forget the time


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> stopping for soup
> 
> 
> 
> don't forget the time
Click to expand...

You mean thyme


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more troops


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> stopping for soup
> 
> 
> 
> don't forget the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean thyme
Click to expand...

grammar nazi


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## NJmike PE

Starting to rain


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## NJmike PE

Still waiting for my approval to the LinkedIn EB.com group


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh look. Just us..... As usual


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## NJmike PE

Tex will be back after soup


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Oh look. Just us..... As usual


Not sure if I'm pround of that


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

SW needs new battery


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is my hobby


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is my hobby


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look. Just us..... As usual
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm pround of that
Click to expand...

No me neither


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is my hobby


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is my hobby


----------



## NJmike PE

No one else shows by 10 I'm going to bed


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is my hobby


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is my hobby


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

10 is my quitin time


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't want to be cranky tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is my hobby


----------



## NJmike PE

If we had a large crowd I'd stay, but no one's here.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is my hobby


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is my hobby


----------



## NJmike PE

Disappointed


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 18%


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost bed time


----------



## matt267 PE

Need more advertising for party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Disappointed


Ban them all


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is my hobby


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is my hobby


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll leave that to admin. I'm just a guy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Will your wifey let you go to strip club?


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Will your wifey let you go to strip club?


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn. How are we not.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Will your wifey let you go to strip club?


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Will your wifey let you go to strip club?


She may let me. But I'm sure I'll pay for it.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Will your wifey let you go to strip club?


----------



## NJmike PE

What wife would?


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe she'll come too


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Will your wifey let you go to strip club?


----------



## matt267 PE

That would be hot.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## NJmike PE

Not many would let you without some kind d of consequences


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will your wifey let you go to strip club?
> 
> 
> 
> She may let me. But I'm sure I'll pay for it.
Click to expand...

Yes lap dances cost money


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> That would be hot.


this


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It is all for formula and diapers


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

I would buy her a lap dance of I could watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> It is all for formula and diapers


diapers. Formula is free


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It is all for formula and diapers


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It is all for formula and diapers


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Have you ever been to the Champaign Room?


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Have you ever been to the Champaign Room?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Negative


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Have you ever been to the Champaign Room?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Have you ever been to the Champaign Room?


There's no sex in there


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Have you ever been to the Champaign Room?


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't like champagne


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get to 66k


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Have you ever been to the Champaign Room?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

66k first bed second


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Have you ever been to the Champaign Room?


----------



## matt267 PE

66k first bed second


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

66k first bed second


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

66k first bed second


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

66k first bed second


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

66k first bed second


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

66k first bed second


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

66k first bed second


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

66k first bed second


----------



## matt267 PE

66k first bed second


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> I don't like champagne


It's not about drinking


----------



## matt267 PE

66k first bed second


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

66k first bed second


----------



## matt267 PE

66k first bed second


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Have you ever been to the Champaign Room?


----------



## matt267 PE

66k first bed second


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like champagne
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about drinking
Click to expand...

I know. I was kidding


----------



## matt267 PE

66k first bed second


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Have you ever been to the Champaign Room?


----------



## matt267 PE

66k first bed second


----------



## matt267 PE

66k first bed second


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

66k first bed second


----------



## StarPE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## StarPE

spammer


----------



## matt267 PE

Here we are


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Have you ever been to the Champaign Room?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## StarPE

time to make dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm out. Padded my count enough today.


----------



## StarPE

the PE frenzy is over


----------



## NJmike PE

Get results yet PE2B?


----------



## matt267 PE

Carry on all


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

VIP Room


----------



## StarPE

but i'm hooked on this website


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

VIP Room


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

VIP Room


----------



## StarPE

@NJMike, yes. I passed


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

VIP Room


----------



## StarPE

this is the real party


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

VIP Room


----------



## NJmike PE

PE2B said:


> but i'm hooked on this website


good. Step 1. Become supporting member. Step 2. Get an avatar


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

VIP Room


----------



## NJmike PE

PE2B said:


> @NJMike, yes. I passed


congrats


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## StarPE

NJmike PE said:


> PE2B said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i'm hooked on this website
> 
> 
> 
> good. Step 1. Become supporting member. Step 2. Get an avatar
Click to expand...

wats with the paypal payment weirdness?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

PE2B said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PE2B said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i'm hooked on this website
> 
> 
> 
> good. Step 1. Become supporting member. Step 2. Get an avatar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wats with the paypal payment weirdness?
Click to expand...

Not sure. I had issues too. Check with RG. Send him a PM


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam hammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh. I'm done. NJ out


----------



## StarPE

@NJMike, thanks, I will. I like it around here


----------



## NJmike PE

Later ya'll


----------



## NJmike PE

PE2B said:


> @NJMike, thanks, I will. I like it around here


Great crowd


----------



## StarPE

laters NJ!


----------



## StarPE

&lt;3 game shows


----------



## StarPE

spam


----------



## StarPE

bring on the long weekend


----------



## StarPE

spam


----------



## StarPE

lazy


----------



## StarPE

no dinner I guess


----------



## StarPE

post


----------



## StarPE

a


----------



## StarPE

message


----------



## StarPE

french classes


----------



## StarPE

almost friday


----------



## StarPE

need a new job like nothing else


----------



## Road Guy

Salad


----------



## frazil

Congrats pe2b!


----------



## frazil

Are you going to change your name?


----------



## frazil

PEB


----------



## StarPE

haha! thanks frazil!!


----------



## StarPE

must change name


----------



## StarPE

post


----------



## iwire

such a short life..RIP


----------



## Porter_

Playing BF4 while the wife is at a yoga class. Opposite ends of the spectrum.


----------



## Road Guy

My 15 year old plays that....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok I can spam a little. Kids are asleep and I hit the gym, so now, I spam, then shower, then spam, then sleep.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I guess it's just me?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well this sucks.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fuck it, epic spam fest from my cube tomorrow...


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

soup was good.


----------



## envirotex

turkey and rice


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## akwooly

I'm reading


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

Sapper left


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## akwooly

I'm reading


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## akwooly

I'm reading


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

hello, ak


----------



## envirotex

I love Alaska.


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## akwooly

I'm reading posting and trying to throw the bumper for the dog


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

akwooly said:


> I'm reading posting and trying to throw the bumper for the dog


sad about my dog. daisy was the best retriever, ever.


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

4600


----------



## envirotex

thinking maybe I can break 5000 with this thread


----------



## envirotex

I suck at spam


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

too old to say something and not mean it


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 members, 0 guests, 0 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

3 members, 0 guests, 0 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

3 members, 0 guests, 0 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

3 members, 0 guests, 0 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

3 members, 0 guests, 0 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

3 members, 0 guests, 0 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

3 members, 0 guests, 0 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

3 members, 0 guests, 0 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

3 members, 0 guests, 0 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

3 members, 0 guests, 0 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

3 members, 0 guests, 0 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

3 members, 0 guests, 0 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

3 members, 0 guests, 0 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

3 members, 0 guests, 0 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

most people don't know what that is...


----------



## envirotex

flower c


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## Porter_

Road Guy said:


> My 15 year old plays that....


Your 15 year old is clearly a go-getter.


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

6 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

6 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

6 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

6 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

6 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

flower c


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

i'm a mac


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

you're a pc


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

8 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

8 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

8 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

3 members, 5 guests, 0 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

3 members, 5 guests, 0 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

3 members, 5 guests, 0 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

hello, porter


----------



## Porter_

Vodka


----------



## envirotex

3 members, 5 guests, 0 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

Porter_ said:


> Vodka


what kind?


----------



## envirotex

I really prefer stoli


----------



## envirotex

old school, i guess


----------



## envirotex

flower c


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

flower v


----------



## envirotex

4700


----------



## NJmike PE

Open thread


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Today could be a great day to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't rain all the thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't rain all the thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't rain all the thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't rain all the thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't rain all the thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't rain all the thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't rain all the thyme


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't rain all the thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't rain all the thyme


----------



## matt267 PE

Thyme... haha


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't rain all the thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't rain all the thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't rain all the thyme


----------



## matt267 PE

It really not that funny


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't rain all the thyme


----------



## matt267 PE

Sorry


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't rain all the thyme


----------



## matt267 PE

Glad the roof doesn't leak


----------



## NJmike PE

It's not intended to be extremely funny. Just a witty play on words


----------



## matt267 PE

A dry house is important


----------



## NJmike PE

Plans for the weekend?


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, I thought it was am auto correct issue


----------



## NJmike PE

No it was fully intended


----------



## matt267 PE

Parade on Sunday. Garden, yardwork, house projects the rest. You?


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

So a dude on here came asking me for advise after the Oct exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Parade on Sunday. Garden, yardwork, house projects the rest. You?


few BBQs sun/mon. Lots of booze.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Booze sounds good


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Guy was all down about failing the exam. Wanted to know what I had done in preparation


----------



## matt267 PE

Did your advice receiver pass?


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Obviously with no great detail of the problems I explained my method


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

He did. He PMed me yesterday. It was a really cool feeling.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> He did. He PMed me yesterday. It was a really cool feeling.


That's awesome.


----------



## matt267 PE

For him


----------



## matt267 PE

And you


----------



## NJmike PE

Made me want to help more. For others. That's why I love this site.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must feel good to help


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Made me want to help more. For others. That's why I love this site.


That's why we're here


----------



## NJmike PE

I was mostly watching the results threads for him and Sapper.


----------



## matt267 PE

You my friend have graduated from noob to mentor.


----------



## NJmike PE

Definitely all about the boards


----------



## matt267 PE

IMHO


----------



## NJmike PE

Do I get a cap and gown


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope smott kicks ass in oct


----------



## NJmike PE

Or just a beer


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Do I get a cap and gown


No you get spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah, I heard she failed again.


----------



## matt267 PE

I need to get off my ass and start prep for next april


----------



## NJmike PE

Failing that second thyme was a big discouraging feeling.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Yeah, I heard she failed again.


I pm'ed her. She's looking forward to oct


----------



## NJmike PE

Well, I'll give you the same advice I gave him.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Failing that second thyme was a big discouraging feeling.


One I hope to not experience with the pe.

Been there done that with the fe.


----------



## matt267 PE

Although I didn't prepare the first two times for the fe


----------



## NJmike PE

Start searching amazon, and all other used books outlets for older versions of the NCEES practice problem books. They date back to I think 1990.


----------



## matt267 PE

I was an arrogant college student


----------



## NJmike PE

Definitely follow, organize and know the topics listed in the NCEES outline. Seriously know the structure of that outline


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Start searching amazon, and all other used books outlets for older versions of the NCEES practice problem books. They date back to I think 1990.


That's a good idea.


----------



## NJmike PE

I put together 2 binders of practice problems


----------



## NJmike PE

One am, one pm


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Definitely follow, organize and know the topics listed in the NCEES outline. Seriously know the structure of that outline


Yeah. I heard the cerm had too much information in it with out using the ncees outline


----------



## NJmike PE

I organized them according to the outline order.


----------



## NJmike PE

I also used the goswami all in one practice tests as practice problems.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I put together 2 binders of practice problems


I'm going to struggle with this. I need top keep it all neat and organized


----------



## NJmike PE

I tried to find problems which were very much like those on the exam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I also used the goswami all in one practice tests as practice problems.


Which was more help? Goswami or cerm


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

PM me your email. I can send you a more detailed explanation. It was very helpful. Trust me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> PM me your email. I can send you a more detailed explanation. It was very helpful. Trust me.


Will do


----------



## NJmike PE

Cerm for reference, goswami for practice. DO NOT do the practice problems from the cerem


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm doing to take a review class


----------



## NJmike PE

I considered it, but I just didn't have the money


----------



## NJmike PE

If I failed a third thyme, I was gonna approach work and ask if the could cover it


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope the pe gets me to sr. engineer


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Good morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Eit get me from jr. to engieer


----------



## matt267 PE

There is no guarantee I get a promotion to sr


----------



## NJmike PE

Well, one way or another I will get a payday as a result of my PE.


----------



## NJmike PE

If leave or stay


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to get ready for work. I'll see you here after the rush.


----------



## NJmike PE

Been getting more responsibilities lately, so I'm thinking I'm being tested.


----------



## NJmike PE

You got it. Later.


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ out


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's a beautiful spring New England morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

I have little interest in working today.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Same here


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm thinking about making it an all day spam fest from my cubicle.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Like the old days


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Maybe I'll do that everyday till they give me an office


----------



## Sapper PE LS

God knows I've got more licenses, management experience, and degrees than well pretty much all of them.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And soon I'll also be dually licensed.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yep I think a window office is in order, but I'll even settle for a non window office.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta go get ready. Later


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> And soon I'll also be dually licensed.


That you will my friend


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'd rather have an office with a door and no windows than a cube with a window and no door


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Take care


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> And soon I'll also be dually licensed.


if I didn't have to go back to school and take more classes I would consider the PLS myself. I just zero desire to spend any more thyme in school


----------



## dussbucs

Sorry I missed the spamming last night


----------



## frazil

My Friday is chock full of meetings


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

:40oz: time for the weekend!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

:40oz: time for the weekend!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

:40oz: time for the weekend!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

:40oz: time for the weekend!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> God knows I've got more licenses, management experience, and degrees than well pretty much all of them.


Why are you at work today? shouldn't you be out celebrating?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

:40oz: time for the weekend!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

:40oz: time for the weekend!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

:40oz: time for the weekend!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

:40oz: time for the weekend!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

:40oz: time for the weekend!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

:40oz: time for the weekend!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

:40oz: time for the weekend!


----------



## NJmike PE

spam away.


----------



## NJmike PE

need some good numbers today


----------



## matt267 PE

I may have to take a day out of work again so I can spam all day.


----------



## NJmike PE

writing that email now


----------



## Sapper PE LS

www.surveyorboards.com


----------



## Sapper PE LS

www.surveyorboards.com


----------



## Sapper PE LS

www.surveyorboards.com


----------



## Sapper PE LS

www.surveyorboards.com


----------



## Sapper PE LS

www.surveyorboards.com


----------



## Sapper PE LS

www.surveyorboards.com


----------



## Sapper PE LS

www.surveyorboards.com


----------



## ATL Derek

42


----------



## KevinA

passed


----------



## KevinA

passed


----------



## KevinA

passed


----------



## KevinA

Whoop!


----------



## NJmike PE

congrats


----------



## iwire

Election too close to call


----------



## StarPE

congrats Kevin!


----------



## StarPE

TGIF


----------



## StarPE

a few reports to turn in


----------



## StarPE

spam


----------



## StarPE

spam


----------



## StarPE

spam


----------



## StarPE

yummy croissant


----------



## StarPE

starbucks is overpriced awesomeness


----------



## StarPE

working a half day today woop!


----------



## StarPE

spam


----------



## StarPE

spam


----------



## StarPE

spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Not gonna make it......

......I have a bad feeling about this..


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Not gonna make it......
> 
> ......I have a bad feeling about this..


you need to use your Jedi mind tricks on some of these users waiting on results. get them to post here.


----------



## StarPE

some people are still waiting on results? man that sucks


----------



## StarPE

i remember how badly my hands were shaking on monday and tuesday


----------



## StarPE

goodluck to all still waiting


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna make it......
> 
> ......I have a bad feeling about this..
> 
> 
> 
> you need to use your Jedi mind tricks on some of these users waiting on results. get them to post here.
Click to expand...

_These aren't the results you're looking for, you should go about your business and spam this thread. Move along..._


----------



## iwire

time to burn some books !


----------



## NJmike PE

afternoon spam


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ out!


----------



## NJmike PE

see ya'll in the Drunk Tank


----------



## matt267 PE

I may make a rare appearance in the drunk tank tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time to spam?


----------



## Bosco PE

This is my post-results spam post.

The process for achieving professional licensure is asinine and wrong.

I passed, and now I don't care anymore.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam it up biatch


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam it up biatch


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam it up biatch


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam it up biatch


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam it up biatch


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam it up biatch


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam it up biatch


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam it up biatch


----------



## matt267 PE

bosco115 said:


> This is my post-results spam post.
> 
> The process for achieving professional licensure is asinine and wrong.
> 
> I passed, and now I don't care anymore.


say it again. About 3000 more times.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam it up biatch


----------



## matt267 PE

just wanted to feel the power between my legs brother


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam it up biatch


----------



## matt267 PE

just wanted to feel the power between my legs brother


----------



## matt267 PE

just wanted to feel the power between my legs brother


----------



## matt267 PE

just wanted to feel the power between my legs brother


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam it up biatch


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam it up biatch


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam it up biatch


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam it up biatch


----------



## matt267 PE

Get off the nuclear warhead


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam it up biatch


----------



## matt267 PE

Get off the nuclear warhead


----------



## matt267 PE

Get off the nuclear warhead


----------



## matt267 PE

Get off the nuclear warhead


----------



## matt267 PE

Get off the nuclear warhead


----------



## matt267 PE

Get off the nuclear warhead


----------



## NJmike PE

OK. Dinner done. Thyme to take the kiddos outside and run them empty


----------



## matt267 PE

Get off the nuclear warhead


----------



## matt267 PE

Get off the nuclear warhead


----------



## matt267 PE

Get off the nuclear warhead


----------



## matt267 PE

Get off the nuclear warhead


----------



## matt267 PE

Get off the nuclear warhead


----------



## matt267 PE

Get off the nuclear warhead


----------



## NJmike PE

When I come back, how about a nice game of global thermal nuclear war?


----------



## matt267 PE

Get off the nuclear warhead


----------



## matt267 PE

No more nukes No more nukes


----------



## matt267 PE

No more nukes


----------



## matt267 PE

No more nukes


----------



## matt267 PE

No more nukes


----------



## matt267 PE

No more nukes


----------



## matt267 PE

No more nukes


----------



## matt267 PE

No more nukes


----------



## matt267 PE

No more nukes


----------



## matt267 PE

No more nukes


----------



## matt267 PE

No more nukes


----------



## matt267 PE

No more nukes


----------



## matt267 PE

No more nukes


----------



## matt267 PE

No more nukes


----------



## matt267 PE

No more nukes


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have a front row seat to the end of the world.


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

how come this thread is not at 67k?


----------



## Road Guy

Ice queen took a holiday.....


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> how come this thread is not at 67k?


good question


----------



## envirotex

later


----------



## envirotex

i'll add some more


----------



## envirotex

chauffeuring this evening early


----------



## frazil

It's called work


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## envirotex

one for the road


----------



## frazil

Whenever I post I get this really quick flash of green


----------



## frazil

It's like a subliminal bananallama


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## frazil

I'm ready now!


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## frazil

Is that a phone screen shot? I still haven't figured out how to do that, though my 8 year old has


----------



## frazil

Looks like it's just me and Bing hanging out here right now


----------



## frazil

Yard sale is rained out


----------



## frazil

Yard sale is rained out


----------



## frazil

Yard sale is rained out


----------



## frazil

Yard sale is rained out


----------



## frazil

Yard sale is rained out


----------



## frazil

Yard sale is rained out


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## frazil

How do you do that? I'll post my music.


----------



## frazil

Wait... I can't post pics above like 2 bytes or something


----------



## frazil

Yard sale is rained out


----------



## frazil

Yard sale is rained out


----------



## frazil

Yard sale is rained out


----------



## frazil

Yard sale is rained out


----------



## frazil

Yard sale is rained out


----------



## Road Guy

What kind of phone do u have?


----------



## frazil

400+ posts to 67k. We could get that done in 10min if I had help


----------



## frazil

Iphone


----------



## frazil

Yard sale is rained out


----------



## frazil

Yard sale is rained out


----------



## frazil

Yard sale is rained out


----------



## frazil

Yard sale is rained out


----------



## frazil

Yard sale is rained out


----------



## Road Guy

Hit the home button and press down on the off button at the sane tine


----------



## frazil

Yard sale is rained out


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## NJmike PE

help here


----------



## frazil

Oh... my off button doesn't work anymore


----------



## NJmike PE

help here


----------



## NJmike PE

help here


----------



## frazil

I'll give it a try


----------



## NJmike PE

help here


----------



## NJmike PE

help here


----------



## NJmike PE

help here


----------



## NJmike PE

help here


----------



## NJmike PE

help here


----------



## NJmike PE

help here


----------



## Road Guy

I'm cranking this while stick in traffic!


----------



## NJmike PE

help here


----------



## Road Guy

People are staring......


----------



## NJmike PE

help here


----------



## NJmike PE

Fuck em


----------



## NJmike PE

help here


----------



## NJmike PE

help here


----------



## NJmike PE

help here


----------



## akwooly




----------



## NJmike PE

help here


----------



## NJmike PE

help here


----------



## akwooly

Do it


----------



## Road Guy

2 thumbs up!


----------



## NJmike PE

help here


----------



## akwooly

Off early.


----------



## akwooly

Woohoo! Already pounding the shandys. Because its hot out.


----------



## akwooly

Won't be long till I'm in the drunk tank. I didn't eat lunch.


----------



## frazil

That didn't work


----------



## NJmike PE

Spammer jammer


----------



## frazil

RG I'll just send you the song and you can post it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spammer jammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spammer jammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spammer jammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spammer jammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spammer jammer


----------



## akwooly




----------



## NJmike PE

Spammer jammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spammer jammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spammer jammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spammer jammer


----------



## NJmike PE

Spammer jammer


----------



## frazil

Yard sale is rained out


----------



## NJmike PE

Spammer jammer


----------



## frazil

Yard sale is rained out


----------



## frazil

Yard sale is rained out


----------



## NJmike PE

That sux


----------



## akwooly

Sux


----------



## akwooly

Should have had a garage sale


----------



## akwooly

Shandy


----------



## akwooly

Shandy


----------



## akwooly

Shandy


----------



## akwooly

Shandy


----------



## akwooly

Shandy


----------



## akwooly

Hungry


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## frazil

We'll have it another day


----------



## frazil

Can you send music from phone to phone?


----------



## frazil

How many more til 67k?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## akwooly

Hercules


----------



## akwooly

Hercules


----------



## frazil

Hey I did it! How do I post it?


----------



## akwooly




----------



## Road Guy

I wish I was in Dixie.....


----------



## Road Guy

Frail I think you can email iTunes songs...from a c:\


----------



## frazil

How do I post a pic?


----------



## Road Guy

Are you on tapatalk or safari?


----------



## frazil

Either


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Road Guy

On tapatalk hit the plus next to where you type..

Then hit the thing that looks like a image

Then pic a photo from you phot library and viola!


----------



## frazil

Stop showing off


----------



## frazil




----------



## frazil

That was a lot of effort


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## Road Guy

Disks


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## Road Guy

Sksndb


----------



## Road Guy

Skssjsnskandjansbsjaiwhsb


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## frazil

Ok back to spamming


----------



## Road Guy

All the cool kids must be at a Friday night party


----------



## Road Guy

:Chris:


----------



## frazil

Guess so...


----------



## frazil

Are you still driving?


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## frazil

its subliminal bananallama!


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## frazil

yard sales off...but you can still have the pirate ship


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> yard sales off...but you can still have the pirate ship


Nice. Don't forget the rum.


----------



## matt267 PE

Why no yard Sale


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## Road Guy

Home!


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> Why no yard Sale


Rain


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this party started


----------



## frazil

I might have drunk the rum


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why no yard Sale
> 
> 
> 
> Rain
Click to expand...

Right


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> I might have drunk the rum


You didn't share?


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## frazil

You said you were coming to get it but never showed up. :dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> You said you were coming to get it but never showed up. :dunno:


I was too busy spamming. Sorry.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to be drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more newbies


----------



## matt267 PE

Most results are out


----------



## matt267 PE

RI isn't yet.


----------



## matt267 PE

Last Oct they were second day.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now it won't be until Tuesday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Glad I'm not waiting.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate waiting


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## frazil

I hate waiting too


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Still spamming this?


----------



## akwooly

Drinking


----------



## frazil

Wher ya been?


----------



## akwooly

Bottoms up


----------



## frazil

That's pirate speak


----------



## akwooly

Arrrgh


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My taps talk locked me out for 15 minutes WTF?


----------



## akwooly




----------



## akwooly

Matey


----------



## akwooly

Spamming


----------



## akwooly

Swammy


----------



## akwooly

Where is EG?


----------



## akwooly

Shandy


----------



## akwooly

Should have deadlifted today


----------



## akwooly

Skipped gym and worked thru lunch


----------



## akwooly

Now staring at my yard


----------



## akwooly

Thinking I should fertilize.


----------



## akwooly

Dog oin my feet


----------



## akwooly

Blarg


----------



## akwooly

Friday night


----------



## akwooly

Friday night


----------



## akwooly

What a difference 10 years makes


----------



## akwooly

Friday night


----------



## akwooly

Friday night


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## akwooly

Yard sale


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Post hole digger


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Post hole digger


----------



## akwooly

You plugged your phone in


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I did


----------



## akwooly

Yo ho


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Had to


----------



## akwooly

Me hearties


----------



## akwooly

In the red


----------



## Sapper PE LS

By the way, I've been asked to be a conductor for june. I agreed even though I think the HOF train is kind of silly


----------



## akwooly

My phone gettin there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh well, it's all in good fun I guess


----------



## akwooly

Yeah, me too. Glad they didn't ask me


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I've got one kid at grandmas , one asleep and one kicking me in the back while watching kids shows


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I was hoping not to be asked, but I should have known better. I just post too much to be overlooked.


----------



## akwooly

Just sent one in side because jake and the never land pirates is on


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why are toddlers so adorable? So they can be little heathens and we don't kill them. But she's settling down finally .


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Jake is a fan favorite around here


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But those two live acting dudes are creepy


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Especially the skinny one, he seems like a mixture of psychotic and idiotic


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think this light looks like a boob.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Is it just me?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think noy


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Not


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I meant to say


----------



## akwooly

I concur those live action dudes are creepy


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My theory is that everything mimics boobs, vj's, and phalics.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Think about it.


----------



## akwooly

#2 can get away with murder in front of me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Television, looks like a giant twat.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Coffee cups, a big boob.


----------



## akwooly

Who picked out the light and tv in your house?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Or maybe not...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ah, I've had a few beers


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The light definitely looks like a boob though


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And not us... Former owner


----------



## akwooly

At least your not honk they look like dude junk


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Where is everybody ?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

TIFFS 8.7


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Dude junk


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I do not have a dude junk light


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Thank god


----------



## frazil

Uh...where's the ladies spam thread?


----------



## akwooly

That would just be too weird.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok middle child is getting put to bed like it or not


----------



## akwooly

Come on fraz


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I will ignore the crying


----------



## akwooly

You not like it here?


----------



## frazil

Yeah it's bedtime


----------



## frazil

Go to bed kids


----------



## frazil

It's Freedom Friday! That never works


----------



## akwooly

They know.


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer spam and beer


----------



## akwooly

London broil


----------



## akwooly

N beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Did the party start


----------



## matt267 PE

Did the party start


----------



## matt267 PE

Did the party start


----------



## matt267 PE

Did the party start


----------



## matt267 PE

Did the party start


----------



## matt267 PE

Did the party start


----------



## matt267 PE

Did the party start


----------



## matt267 PE

Did the party start


----------



## matt267 PE

Did the party start


----------



## matt267 PE

Did the party start


----------



## akwooly

Euros have descended on FAI and the canyon


----------



## matt267 PE

Did the party start


----------



## matt267 PE

Did the party start


----------



## matt267 PE

Did the party start


----------



## matt267 PE

Did the party start


----------



## matt267 PE

Did the party start


----------



## matt267 PE

Did the party start


----------



## matt267 PE

Did the party start


----------



## matt267 PE

Did the party start


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## Road Guy

Chic fil a


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## envirotex

assist


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## envirotex

assist


----------



## envirotex

assist


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## envirotex

assist


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## envirotex

assist


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## envirotex

assist


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## envirotex

assist


----------



## envirotex

assist


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## envirotex

assist


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## envirotex

assist


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## envirotex

assist


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## envirotex

assist


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## envirotex

assist


----------



## matt267 PE

Going to 67k


----------



## envirotex

assist


----------



## matt267 PE

67k


----------



## envirotex

and the score!


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for the assist


----------



## envirotex

gotta go get the kid


----------



## matt267 PE

67003 ish


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> gotta go get the kid


See ya


----------



## matt267 PE

Did mike get lava lamp?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh yeah, the party started.


----------



## matt267 PE

Did mike get lava lamp?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did mike get lava lamp?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did mike get lava lamp?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did mike get lava lamp?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did mike get lava lamp?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

fucking $40 bluetooth earbuds are skipping. I want but one thing after passing my fourth NCEES exam and that is for my music to not be interrupted while I spam the 100 bazillion k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Did mike get lava lamp?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

fucking $40 bluetooth earbuds are skipping. I want but one thing after passing my fourth NCEES exam and that is for my music to not be interrupted while I spam the 100 bazillion k.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

fucking $40 bluetooth earbuds are skipping. I want but one thing after passing my fourth NCEES exam and that is for my music to not be interrupted while I spam the 100 bazillion k.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

fucking $40 bluetooth earbuds are skipping. I want but one thing after passing my fourth NCEES exam and that is for my music to not be interrupted while I spam the 100 bazillion k.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

guess I'll go with the standard wired headphones.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> fucking $40 bluetooth earbuds are skipping. I want but one thing after passing my fourth NCEES exam and that is for my music to not be interrupted while I spam the 100 bazillion k.


fuck bluetooth. Go old school wired


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Did mike get lava lamp?


Not yet. Damn budget.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

All well


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## NJmike PE

Rocking the classic rock Playlist tonigjt


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## NJmike PE

Rocking the classic rock Playlist tonigjt


----------



## NJmike PE

Rocking the classic rock Playlist tonigjt


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## NJmike PE

Captain jack


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## NJmike PE

RG got me a tunes kick to igjt


----------



## NJmike PE

Rocking the classic rock Playlist tonigjt


----------



## matt267 PE

Bluetooth kills batteries


----------



## NJmike PE

Rocking the classic rock Playlist tonigjt


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a headache


----------



## NJmike PE

Rocking the classic rock Playlist tonigjt


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't believe NJ and pcs states are already out


----------



## NJmike PE

Captain jack will get you high to ight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

okay, got the other headphones in case anybody was wondering


----------



## matt267 PE

RI is not out yet


----------



## NJmike PE

Rocking the classic rock Playlist tonigjt


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Time to close the gap


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Time to close the gap


----------



## NJmike PE

Next on the playlist


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Time to close the gap


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Time to close the gap


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Time to close the gap


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Time to close the gap


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> okay, got the other headphones in case anybody was wondering


We were very concerned


----------



## akwooly




----------



## Sapper PE LS

Time to close the gap


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Time to close the gap


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Time to close the gap


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Time to close the gap


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Time to close the gap


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Time to close the gap


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Time to close the gap


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Good music right there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Time to close the gap


----------



## NJmike PE

Lake gitxhagoonie


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Time to close the gap


----------



## matt267 PE

Good music right there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Time to close the gap


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Good music right there


fuck yeah


----------



## matt267 PE

Good music right there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Time to close the gap


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Time to close the gap


----------



## matt267 PE

Good music right there


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do this


----------



## matt267 PE

Good music right there


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do this


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do this


----------



## matt267 PE

Good music right there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Drinking The Honorable Mr. James Beam and Coker Coler tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do this


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Drinking The Honorable Mr. James Beam and Coker Coler tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Good music right there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Drinking The Honorable Mr. James Beam and Coker Coler tonight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Drinking The Honorable Mr. James Beam and Coker Coler tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Good music right there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Drinking The Honorable Mr. James Beam and Coker Coler tonight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Drinking The Honorable Mr. James Beam and Coker Coler tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Good music right there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Drinking The Honorable Mr. James Beam and Coker Coler tonight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Drinking The Honorable Mr. James Beam and Coker Coler tonight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Drinking The Honorable Mr. James Beam and Coker Coler tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Drinking The Honorable Mr. James Beam and Coker Coler tonight


raising my beer to my friend. Congrats. We'll celebrate together this summer sometime


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Drinking The Honorable Mr. James Beam and Coker Coler tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do this


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yes we shall. Hey, another friend of mine lives near you... Vernon Township... I think that is near you.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Drinking The Honorable Mr. James Beam and Coker Coler tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Good music right there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Drinking The Honorable Mr. James Beam and Coker Coler tonight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Drinking The Honorable Mr. James Beam and Coker Coler tonight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Drinking The Honorable Mr. James Beam and Coker Coler tonight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Drinking The Honorable Mr. James Beam and Coker Coler tonight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Drinking The Honorable Mr. James Beam and Coker Coler tonight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Here, hold ma beer and watch this shit...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Here, hold ma beer and watch this shit...


----------



## matt267 PE

Good music right there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Here, hold ma beer and watch this shit...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Here, hold ma beer and watch this shit...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Here, hold ma beer and watch this shit...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Here, hold ma beer and watch this shit...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Here, hold ma beer and watch this shit...


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do this


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Here, hold ma beer and watch this shit...


That's how stories are made


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do this


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, hold ma beer and watch this shit...
> 
> 
> 
> That's how stories are made
Click to expand...

And babies


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamathon


----------



## NJmike PE

Fuck. Baby is crying


----------



## akwooly

You guys need to come up here


----------



## Sapper PE LS

NJmike PE said:


> Fuck. Baby is crying


Ha ha, I've already been that twice tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, hold ma beer and watch this shit...
> 
> 
> 
> That's how stories are made
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And babies
Click to expand...

^ Spoken with experience


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamathon


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamathon


----------



## Sapper PE LS

As long as it's like now, I'm okay with it. But you guys get cold quick.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamathon


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamathon


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamathon


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamathon


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamathon


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamathon


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamathon


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamathon


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamathon


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamathon


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do this


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do this


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## matt267 PE

Violence? It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I mean damage to the gap


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do this


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do this


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

There will be drinking, there will be fighting, there will be swearing, and there will be screwing.

Who all is coming to this party?

Oh, just you and me.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

One day, when young men are old and old men are dead, the world shall look upon we, we happy four, we band of spammers and know that violence was done this night on this thread in VT's honor.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

We need chicks at this party


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do this


----------



## akwooly

Spaminus batuimus


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do this


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike likes sausagem though


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do this


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## akwooly

Spaminus batuimus


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt drops the soap


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do this


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do this


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do this


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's do this


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I put the laughter in slaughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I put the laughter in slaughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I put the laughter in slaughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be that kind of party?


----------



## akwooly

Time to bust the tower


----------



## akwooly

Time I bust the tower


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm out.

Good night all.

Carry on.


----------



## akwooly

Time to bust the tower


----------



## NJmike PE

Nothing kills good spam like an unconsolable baby


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## akwooly

What you no like the sausage fest?


----------



## akwooly

It's ok Matt the real men will take it from here


----------



## akwooly

Time to bust the tower


----------



## akwooly

Time to bust the tower


----------



## akwooly

Anyone ever had this?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Memorial Day...

In memoriam:

SGT Ryan Doltz USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Ryan Adams USA Died on the field of honor

CAPT James Edge USMC Died on the field of honor

SGT David Ruhren USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Nicholas Mason USA Died on the field of honor

CPT Lawrence Yacubian USA Died from wounds


----------



## Road Guy

Not the store bought kind  . But I have heard that's decent....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Memorial Day...

In memoriam:

SGT Ryan Doltz USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Ryan Adams USA Died on the field of honor

CAPT James Edge USMC Died on the field of honor

SGT David Ruhren USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Nicholas Mason USA Died on the field of honor

CPT Lawrence Yacubian USA Died from wounds


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Memorial Day...

In memoriam:

SGT Ryan Doltz USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Ryan Adams USA Died on the field of honor

CAPT James Edge USMC Died on the field of honor

SGT David Ruhren USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Nicholas Mason USA Died on the field of honor

CPT Lawrence Yacubian USA Died from wounds


----------



## akwooly

Or should finish this off?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Memorial Day...

In memoriam:

SGT Ryan Doltz USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Ryan Adams USA Died on the field of honor

CAPT James Edge USMC Died on the field of honor

SGT David Ruhren USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Nicholas Mason USA Died on the field of honor

CPT Lawrence Yacubian USA Died from wounds


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Memorial Day...

In memoriam:

SGT Ryan Doltz USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Ryan Adams USA Died on the field of honor

CAPT James Edge USMC Died on the field of honor

SGT David Ruhren USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Nicholas Mason USA Died on the field of honor

CPT Lawrence Yacubian USA Died from wounds


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Memorial Day...

In memoriam:

SGT Ryan Doltz USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Ryan Adams USA Died on the field of honor

CAPT James Edge USMC Died on the field of honor

SGT David Ruhren USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Nicholas Mason USA Died on the field of honor

CPT Lawrence Yacubian USA Died from wounds


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Memorial Day...

In memoriam:

SGT Ryan Doltz USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Ryan Adams USA Died on the field of honor

CAPT James Edge USMC Died on the field of honor

SGT David Ruhren USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Nicholas Mason USA Died on the field of honor

CPT Lawrence Yacubian USA Died from wounds


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Memorial Day...

In memoriam:

SGT Ryan Doltz USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Ryan Adams USA Died on the field of honor

CAPT James Edge USMC Died on the field of honor

SGT David Ruhren USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Nicholas Mason USA Died on the field of honor

CPT Lawrence Yacubian USA Died from wounds


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Memorial Day...

In memoriam:

SGT Ryan Doltz USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Ryan Adams USA Died on the field of honor

CAPT James Edge USMC Died on the field of honor

SGT David Ruhren USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Nicholas Mason USA Died on the field of honor

CPT Lawrence Yacubian USA Died from wounds


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Memorial Day...

In memoriam:

SGT Ryan Doltz USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Ryan Adams USA Died on the field of honor

CAPT James Edge USMC Died on the field of honor

SGT David Ruhren USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Nicholas Mason USA Died on the field of honor

CPT Lawrence Yacubian USA Died from wounds


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Memorial Day...

In memoriam:

SGT Ryan Doltz USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Ryan Adams USA Died on the field of honor

CAPT James Edge USMC Died on the field of honor

SGT David Ruhren USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Nicholas Mason USA Died on the field of honor

CPT Lawrence Yacubian USA Died from wounds


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Memorial Day...

In memoriam:

SGT Ryan Doltz USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Ryan Adams USA Died on the field of honor

CAPT James Edge USMC Died on the field of honor

SGT David Ruhren USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Nicholas Mason USA Died on the field of honor

CPT Lawrence Yacubian USA Died from wounds


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Memorial Day...

In memoriam:

SGT Ryan Doltz USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Ryan Adams USA Died on the field of honor

CAPT James Edge USMC Died on the field of honor

SGT David Ruhren USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Nicholas Mason USA Died on the field of honor

CPT Lawrence Yacubian USA Died from wounds


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Memorial Day...

In memoriam:

SGT Ryan Doltz USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Ryan Adams USA Died on the field of honor

CAPT James Edge USMC Died on the field of honor

SGT David Ruhren USA Died on the field of honor

SGT Nicholas Mason USA Died on the field of honor

CPT Lawrence Yacubian USA Died from wounds


----------



## NJmike PE

Yup. That kid still doesn't like daddy


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey Sap...


----------



## akwooly

USMC CPL Jason Karella KIA Afghanistan


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Or should finish this off?


this


----------



## blybrook PE

^ I knew that guy. Used to work with his sister in law. Really tore her up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey Bly


----------



## blybrook PE

Another long day of tearing my body to shreds is over. Finish it in the morning; then move the conex into position fer pickup, then head home...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Should have added Capt Charles Ransom USAF and LT Luke Wullenwaber


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks to Sap, RG, and everyone else here who served. Happy Memorial Day


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sorry to bum everybody out


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Just hit me, sitting there happy and spamming then got really sad


----------



## NJmike PE

It's a subtle reminder of why we celebrate this weekend


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But moving on. I'm stronger than the past.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Boobs, beer, bourbon, and burgers .... These are a few of my favorite things


----------



## blybrook PE

Agreed Sap. And howdy to those that are in the forum.

A big thanks goes out to those that have served!


----------



## NJmike PE

It's all good. You knew guys who sacrificed. Like I said. It's a reminder it's not a silly hallmark holiday


----------



## NJmike PE

Bewbs


----------



## blybrook PE

Even if they try to make it one!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am in rare form tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

I get the couch again tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

That kid was screaming bloody murder


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn teething


----------



## blybrook PE

Anywho, am out to go find somewhere comfortable to relax.


----------



## NJmike PE

Killed my buzz good


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It doesn't help that I'm listening to my mission mix from Afghanistan.


----------



## NJmike PE

String up a hammock


----------



## akwooly

Blu known everyone I know but we don't know each other


----------



## NJmike PE

No dude that doesn't help


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Should probably listen to like classical or something


----------



## NJmike PE

Seriously. How is that wooly


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> Blu known everyone I know but we don't know each other


Not that we know of atleast...


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey Sap what day is it?


----------



## blybrook PE

We've prolly attended a few meetings at the same time.


----------



## NJmike PE

It's raining agaon


----------



## blybrook PE

Outta here, later all


----------



## NJmike PE

Later


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn it I broke the seal


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm still here. In honor of Memorial Day. I offer you a photo tour of the past decade of combat (from my eyes anyway).


----------



## NJmike PE

They sank Manhattan out at sea


----------



## akwooly

bee in and out


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## akwooly

thanks sapper


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Seriously. How is that wooly


im not cool enough


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

I thought for sure that you two knew eacjnother


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


>


That you?


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS

NJmike PE said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you?
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Uploading another batch to photobucket... standby


----------



## NJmike PE

Roger that


----------



## akwooly

standing by


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS

Don't worry, finger was not on the trigger


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It didn't all suck


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS

Move out


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Loved this picture.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Back when I was still a bad ass.


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS

Thought that last one of Pat Tillman was pretty cool.


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Sapper PE LS

Same picture as above but camera lens put up to sniper rifle scope.


----------



## akwooly

Tillman was such an interesting guy.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


>


but it was a dry heat


----------



## akwooly

Whoa


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That wasn't even the hottest. I can't seem to find the one that was pegged out.


----------



## akwooly

Where was the Tillman pic taken?


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The Tillman pic was taken at the USO at Bagram Airfield Pax Terminal.


----------



## iwire

ban


----------



## iwire

my crappy soldering skill for DIY LED lighting for reef coral tank


----------



## akwooly

I sleep with the best


----------



## akwooly

Just saw a chick wearing a shirt that said that


----------



## akwooly

She was a serious whiskey tango


----------



## iwire

akwooly said:


> Just saw a chick wearing a shirt that said that


chick with Adam's apple


----------



## akwooly

Didn't look that close.


----------



## iwire

akwooly said:


> Didn't look that close.


probably is a she-male


----------



## akwooly

She was about 5'5" and pushing 250


----------



## akwooly

I have seen she makes dat looked better


----------



## akwooly

Cheese in a can


----------



## akwooly

Ritz


----------



## akwooly

JW blue


----------



## akwooly

I'm a baller


----------



## Sapper PE LS

So, akwooly, did you grow up in AK, or move there?


----------



## akwooly

Sapper said:


>


Ranger up


----------



## akwooly

Family moved up when I was 5 been here ever since.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Interesting. Please don't take this the wrong way, this is purely the result of having never, ever experienced Alaska, but I don't invision it as a pleasant place. I mean, I think of extreme cold for most of the year, and maybe like a month or two of decent (which to me is in the 50's or better and that's being generous) weather. I invision tundra and parkas.

I know I'm wrong, but that is what goes through my mind. Tell me I'm wrong, make me not hate (the idea of) your state!


----------



## iwire

akwooly said:


> She was about 5'5" and pushing 250


She will looks about 5'10" 126lb after 10 beers


----------



## akwooly

Winters blow. I hat ethem. -40 for weeks on end, 4 hours of daylight. December and January suck, that's when I go on vacay to HI or SoCal. But summer make you forget how much it sucks in the winter. Right now it's 930 and the sun is still up and about 60. Perfect. Here in the interior the summer can get to upper 80s. You can drive 30 mins and be in complete wilderness. Can always get away from people. Which is nice.


----------



## akwooly

Big mountains and big animals.


----------



## akwooly

But everything cost extra. But hey we get a dividend each year!


----------



## akwooly

Sapper come up and see for yourself.


----------



## akwooly

iwire said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was about 5'5" and pushing 250
> 
> 
> 
> She will looks about 5'10" 126lb after 10 beers
Click to expand...

And some tequila.


----------



## NJmike PE

Party at woolys house


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Sneak attack


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey mike


----------



## matt267 PE

Kids still asleep?


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Saturday morning Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy, paste, send, coffee, repeat


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Good for now


----------



## NJmike PE

Putting the pool up today


----------



## matt267 PE

Pool party at mike's house!!

I'll bring the bacon.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Bob the builder &gt;&gt;&gt; Barney and friends


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Phineas and Ferb &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Bob the builder


----------



## Sapper PE LS

1970's era Voltron &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Phineas and Ferb


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Bob the builder &gt;&gt;&gt; Barney and friends


Agreed.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

1980's Transformers &gt;&gt;&gt; 1970's Voltron


----------



## matt267 PE

Can we build it? Yes we can.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

1980's Transformers pretty much &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; everything


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm gonna make a violent children's cartoon again, that was high quality yelevision


----------



## NJmike PE

I enjoy Bob the builder more than my kids did.


----------



## NJmike PE

Maybe it's time to start watching again


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

A civil engineers dream


----------



## NJmike PE

For his/her kids to watch


----------



## NJmike PE

Sorry Matt. Nothing about hugging trees


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Sorry Matt. Nothing about hugging trees


I thought Bob was a Leed AP?


----------



## Road Guy

Ak. A weekend trip to Alaska is on our families 1-year to do list!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Coffee!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Coffee!!


----------



## Road Guy

I picked up the movie midway for $4 today at wal Mary. Since its a crummy weather weekend here in CO I'm gonna make the kids watch it.... Maybe since the slept on the Yorktown (The rebuilt one) they will remember some of the stories from that trip....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Coffee!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bob the builder...what happened to stuff like looney toons, the old smurfs, thundercats,....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Great weekend here in SE Texas....having a crawfish boil for my daughters 5th birthday.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Crawfish!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Crawfish!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Crawfish!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Crawfish!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Company had a boil last week...I tried to give our "out of towners" a tutorial on eating crawfish...didn't work, I'm just not a good teacher.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Party day!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Party day!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Party day!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Party day!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Party day!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Party day!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Party day!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> Putting the pool up today


Us too! But it's just a kiddie pool...6ft snap set pool.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I can't believe my baby is 5!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I can't believe my baby is 5!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I can't believe my baby is 5!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I can't believe my baby is 5!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Second cup o joe....love my keurig.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Second cup o joe....love my keurig.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I hear you, I've got three and the oldest turns 10 this Sep!


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Party at woolys house


You guys missed the horseshoe tourney.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Second cup o joe....love my keurig.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I have 2, a seven year old with autism, and my now 5 year old. They get older too fast!


----------



## akwooly

Coffee brewing


----------



## akwooly

Why am I up so early


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Next school year will be challenging...one in public school, and the other in a private clinic for kids with autism next town over...glad for flex schedule at work!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

akwooly said:


> Why am I up so early


For the party!!!


----------



## akwooly

My head hurts. Again


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Party! Party! Party!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

akwooly said:


> My head hurts. Again


Oohh, you party long time, last night?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Party! Party! Party!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And how early is it where you are....9:20 here in TX.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Why am I up so early


early? It's 1000


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Party! Party! Party!


----------



## akwooly

Pancake party


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I up so early
> 
> 
> 
> early? It's 1000
Click to expand...

Hawaii? Are there any peeps on this board over there?


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I up so early
> 
> 
> 
> early? It's 1000
Click to expand...

Dang I'm sleeping the day away


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Maybe that's why it's so early for him.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Time zone ak?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I really need a vacation....anywhere....even just sitting at home.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Party! Party! Party!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

So, how busy is everyone staying at work?


----------



## akwooly

Dropkick Murphy's pandora this morning


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We are swamped...and lots of backlog!


----------



## akwooly

AK is on Alaska daylight time


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

6:19? Alaska?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ah, just figured that out.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

One day, some day, I'll get to go to Alaska. Hear it's beautiful.


----------



## akwooly

I am really swamped. Two projects than need to be finalized for advertisement but July 1


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Not to live...just for a trip.


----------



## akwooly

It sure is.


----------



## akwooly

At least come for two weeks


----------



## akwooly

Job market is strong right now!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I hope those are progressing well. I have some regulation driven projects, and it's been stressful to work on them and meet the date.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

So I hear...but I was born and have lived in the Deep South, not sure I could handle the weather long term.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

The cold weather...I meant to say


----------



## akwooly

Come in the summer. It can get to 80!


----------



## akwooly

But -50 in the winter


----------



## NJmike PE

Done food shopping


----------



## NJmike PE

3 kids at shop rite. Yeah that's fun


----------



## akwooly

Pancakes


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Pancakes


save some


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> 3 kids at shop rite. Yeah that's fun


Supa dad


----------



## NJmike PE

StillNotA PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting the pool up today
> 
> 
> 
> Us too! But it's just a kiddie pool...6ft snap set pool.
Click to expand...

last year we bought on of those intex 12'dia x 3' deep pools. Great for kids.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Stillnotape: you and I have much in common. I've got a high functioning autistic 9 yo in a special school a couple towns away, a 2 yo and a 5 month old.


----------



## NJmike PE

We're building roads on Bob the Builder


----------



## akwooly

Stillnotape, still no tape, still not ape


----------



## akwooly

Who better? Bob the builder or handy Manny?


----------



## NJmike PE

Bob the Builder. No contest


----------



## akwooly

Who would win in a fight?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Bob the builder because he's got graders, dozers, cranes, and four wheelers. Handy Manny just has screwdrivers, hammers, and wrenches.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Bob the builder because he's got graders, dozers, cranes, and four wheelers. Handy Manny just has screwdrivers, hammers, and wrenches.


this


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Surveyorboards.com. Apparently putting the www doesn't work and www is becoming a thing of the past now


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Mike, go moderate the surveyor forum and help generate content


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Surveyorboards.com


----------



## Sapper PE LS

surveyorboards.com


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why won't not let meake a link


----------



## akwooly

Who would you rather have build your house?


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> save some
Click to expand...

All gone brah. My kids don't mess around with pancakes.


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## akwooly

Don't let the sun burn you


----------



## akwooly

Someone uploaded the whole movie Rad to you tube! See you guys in an hour and a half.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

See you in an hour and 3 minutes wooly


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> We're building roads on Bob the Builder


Save the trees!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees, save the world


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees, save the world


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees, save the world


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees, save the world


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees, save the world


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees, save the world


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees, save the world


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees, save the world


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees, save the world


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees, save the world


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees, save the world


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees, save the world


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees, save the world


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees, save the world


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees, save the world


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees, save the world


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees, save the world


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees, save the world


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees, save the world


----------



## frazil

sounds like some hippy, dippy, baloney


----------



## matt267 PE

Save the trees, save the world


----------



## frazil

shoulda had a yard sale...


----------



## frazil

shoulda had a yard sale...


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> sounds like some hippy, dippy, baloney


Sounds like you've been hanging with Mike too much


----------



## frazil

shoulda had a yard sale...


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like some hippy, dippy, baloney
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you've been hanging with Mike too much
Click to expand...

I've been watching Lego Movie too much


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> shoulda had a yard sale...


No rain in RI yet.


----------



## frazil

shoulda had a yard sale...


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome!


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome!


----------



## frazil

yeah, there must be 20 houses in a 1 mile radius having yard sales today


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome!


----------



## frazil

everything is cool when you work with a team


----------



## frazil

I'm going to sing that at work someday


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> yeah, there must be 20 houses in a 1 mile radius having yard sales today


Wow. Maybe you're better off not having it. Too much competition.


----------



## frazil

shoulda had a yard sale...


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome!


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome!


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome!


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome!


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome!


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome!


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, there must be 20 houses in a 1 mile radius having yard sales today
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Maybe you're better off not having it. Too much competition.
Click to expand...

That's true. I'll wait until people are sick of the junk they bought today


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's EG been?


----------



## frazil

my crap is better


----------



## frazil

my crap is better


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, there must be 20 houses in a 1 mile radius having yard sales today
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Maybe you're better off not having it. Too much competition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true.  I'll wait until people are sick of the junk they bought today
Click to expand...

Yup.


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> Where's EG been?


I don't know! She should be spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome!


----------



## matt267 PE

Everything is awesome!


----------



## frazil

my crap is better


----------



## frazil

my crap is better


----------



## frazil

my crap is better


----------



## frazil

my crap is better


----------



## frazil

my crap is better


----------



## matt267 PE

Hope everything is ok.


----------



## frazil

maybe we should spam her facebook wall


----------



## matt267 PE

Hell yeah. You have pirate ships and rum.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't have FB.


----------



## matt267 PE

You have pirate ships and rum.


----------



## matt267 PE

You have pirate ships and rum.


----------



## frazil

Ok, time to head back out before it rains


----------



## matt267 PE

You have pirate ships and rum.


----------



## matt267 PE

See ya


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> I don't have FB.


smart. I hate it.


----------



## matt267 PE

You have pirate ships and rum.


----------



## frazil

see ya later.


----------



## matt267 PE

You have pirate ships and rum.


----------



## matt267 PE

You have pirate ships and rum.


----------



## matt267 PE

Garden is planted


----------



## matt267 PE

Flower bed is weeded


----------



## matt267 PE

Gonna rain sometime this weekend


----------



## matt267 PE

Just don't know when


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

True spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam and coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

Random thoughts


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh look


----------



## matt267 PE

Something shiny


----------



## matt267 PE

.......


----------



## matt267 PE

Are the results out yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did anyone ever figure out the cut score?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did anyone ever figure out the cut score?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did anyone ever figure out the cut score?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did anyone ever figure out the cut score?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did anyone ever figure out the cut score?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did anyone ever figure out the cut score?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did anyone ever figure out the cut score?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did anyone ever figure out the cut score?


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have FB.
> 
> 
> 
> smart. I hate it.
Click to expand...

Seriously, I love it. Helps me keep in touch with family without actually talking with them.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Haha! My daughter is freaking out about the crack in her butt. Kids! Where do they come up with stuff?!


----------



## akwooly

You better get it checked out Still No tAPE.


----------



## akwooly

Need to keep neighbor kids out of my yard


----------



## akwooly

Need to tell them go beat down their parents grass and not mine.


----------



## frazil

And it's raining


----------



## frazil

akwooly said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have FB.
> 
> 
> 
> smart. I hate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, I love it. Helps me keep in touch with family without actually talking with them.
Click to expand...

Some things about it are good. I've caught up with people I lost touch with and I'm really happy to hear from them. But mostly it's a waste of time


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Not like spamming!


This


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Not like spamming!


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil




----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## frazil

Top

:subliminalbananallama:


----------



## frazil

Rains stopping


----------



## akwooly

frazil said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have FB.
> 
> 
> 
> smart. I hate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, I love it. Helps me keep in touch with family without actually talking with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some things about it are good. I've caught up with people I lost touch with and I'm really happy to hear from them. But mostly it's a waste of time
Click to expand...

This is more productive?


----------



## frazil

It's like meditation


----------



## frazil




----------



## Road Guy

Thanks for the song!


----------



## NJmike PE

Just finished leveling the pool area and have about 4" of water across the bottom


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## frazil

Road Guy said:


> Thanks for the song!


It's a good song.


----------



## frazil

why do these pictures come in all different sizes?


----------



## Road Guy

On my tapatalk it gives me the option of 3 different sizes, I normally do the medium but sometimes my fat fingers hit the small button...

My hands are too large....


----------



## akwooly

Road Guy said:


>


When I was working in the bush the natives all listen to Ronnie. Him and hank.


----------



## akwooly

I don't care. She is hot and a mess. Great combo.


----------



## NJmike PE

Katy. Perry.


----------



## frazil

What's for dinner?


----------



## NJmike PE

Thummanns hotdogs


----------



## akwooly

Tritip


----------



## akwooly

Human hotdogs?


----------



## NJmike PE

You've never had thumanns hotdogs?


----------



## akwooly

Nope. Nathan's?


----------



## frazil

Nathan's rock.


----------



## frazil

It's people!


----------



## akwooly

Ballpark, hormel, Oscar Meyer. Dats bout it.


----------



## akwooly

Had some of my moose turned into hot dogs.


----------



## akwooly

How you gonna cook human hot dogs?


----------



## akwooly

Micro for 30 seconds?


----------



## akwooly




----------



## frazil

You don't want to know what parts they use


----------



## akwooly

At least when I turned my moose into hot dogs I new exactly the cut of meat I used. And how it was handled the whole way. I am afraid what I get at the store.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

spam?


----------



## NJmike PE

They used spam on the food network today


----------



## matt267 PE

spam?


----------



## NJmike PE

They used spam on the food network today


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> They used spam on the food network today


YES. Spam has finally made it!


----------



## NJmike PE

They used spam on the food network today


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Called it canned ham


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## NJmike PE

They used spam on the food network today


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Called it canned ham


hahaha


----------



## NJmike PE

They used spam on the food network today


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## NJmike PE

They used spam on the food network today


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## NJmike PE

They used spam on the food network today


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## NJmike PE

They used spam on the food network today


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Going out for ice cream


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Going out for ice cream


do they have spam flavored?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## NJmike PE

Waiting for Mrs NJ to tell me what she wants


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## NJmike PE

They used spam on the food network today


----------



## NJmike PE

They used spam on the food network today


----------



## NJmike PE

They used spam on the food network today


----------



## NJmike PE

They used spam on the food network today


----------



## NJmike PE

They used spam on the food network today


----------



## NJmike PE

They used spam on the food network today


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Waiting for Mrs NJ to tell me what she wants


this could take a while.


----------



## matt267 PE

tell her I said hi.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam has finally made it and so will we.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all there...


----------



## matt267 PE

you have to go get it.


----------



## matt267 PE

you have to go get it.


----------



## matt267 PE

you have to go get it.


----------



## matt267 PE

you have to go get it.


----------



## matt267 PE

you have to go get it.


----------



## matt267 PE

you have to go get it.


----------



## matt267 PE

you have to go get it.


----------



## matt267 PE

you have to go get it.


----------



## matt267 PE

you have to go get it.


----------



## matt267 PE

you have to go get it.


----------



## matt267 PE

you have to go get it.


----------



## matt267 PE

you have to go get it.


----------



## matt267 PE

you have to go get it.


----------



## matt267 PE

you have to go get it.


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

68k


----------



## matt267 PE

quittin' time

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

They used spam on the food truck race. The Hawaiian team one the challenge.


----------



## Road Guy

Hodor!


----------



## akwooly

Springfield


----------



## akwooly

NJ are done eating your blizzard?


----------



## Road Guy

What kind of blizzard? M&amp;M?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why am I still awake? oh yeah, cuz my wife woke me up after I had been asleep for two hours... it's game over for tonight now... dammit.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper doesn't go back to sleep once he's been startled awake. He just doesn't.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I feel the weight of too many deaths this time of year.

There are three bad times each year.

Memorial Day weekend (just in memory of... that's enough to fuck it all up)

4th of July (body bags instead of BBQ)

and First 8 days of October for multiple reasons (Yacubian, Adams, and the Snipers and the Fatal Call as I've termed it)

During these times, I get drunk, I post whacked out shit. I am sorry for that. But it is what it is and there's no bringing them back.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper, I know there is nothing I can say or do but thank you for your service. Post whatever crazy shit you want to.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sunday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam, coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam, coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam, coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam, coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam, coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam, coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam, coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam, coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam, coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam, coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam, coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam, coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam, coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam, coffee.

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Sunday spam


----------



## NJmike PE

This new transformers movie looks off the hook


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh look. Njs back is still screaming at him.


----------



## NJmike PE

May have to see a doctor this week


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate this


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> May have to see a doctor this week


Is this for #3?


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> May have to see a doctor this week
> 
> 
> 
> Is this for #3?
Click to expand...

No. Because of my back


----------



## NJmike PE

In some serious pain every morning


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> In some serious pain every morning


ahh. I see.

Too much work on the roof.

Could be from all the sleeping on the couch.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hope you feel better.


----------



## matt267 PE

back pain suck.


----------



## matt267 PE

my wife has a bad back.


----------



## matt267 PE

sucks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sucks getting old too.


----------



## matt267 PE

we're not in our 20's anymore.


----------



## matt267 PE

getting old spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting old spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting old spam


----------



## matt267 PE

getting old spam


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> we're not in our 20's anymore.


holy shit! THIS


----------



## matt267 PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

This help:

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


quality music


----------



## matt267 PE

This help:

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer
> 
> 
> 
> quality music
Click to expand...

youtubin' it


----------



## NJmike PE

Honestly, laying flat on the floor mostly helps


----------



## matt267 PE

This help:

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## NJmike PE

But it only helps as long as my kids are in bed. Otherwise my back become especially a trampoline for them.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Honestly, laying flat on the floor mostly helps


My wife hurt her back a few years ago and couldn't get out of bed for about 4 days. She was hurting.

I bought a walker for her to help. My daughter said "mommy you're like an old lady now."

I had to return the walker the next day.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> But it only helps as long as my kids are in bed. Otherwise my back become especially a trampoline for them.


hahaha.


----------



## NJmike PE

Funny


----------



## NJmike PE

Pretty spot on though


----------



## matt267 PE

hungry for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Pretty spot on though


Yup. My daughter was the same way when she was younger. Now, she's too damn big. She'll break a rib.


----------



## NJmike PE

Speaking of which, it's about that thyme for the kiddos to wake up


----------



## matt267 PE

hungry for spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

Catch you later


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Speaking of which, it's about that thyme for the kiddos to wake up


I'm in the man cave. It's quiet down here right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Catch you later


see ya


----------



## akwooly

Hop on pop


----------



## akwooly

Hop on pop


----------



## akwooly

Hop on pop


----------



## akwooly

Hop on pop


----------



## akwooly

Hop on pop


----------



## akwooly

Hop on pop


----------



## akwooly

Hop on pop


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post. About to head back south... Only thing not accomplished was conex move in the yard


----------



## blybrook PE

Still a successful weekend though. Time fer a nice leisurely drive down the Rich and unload this beast of a uhaul


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## frazil

Excitement at the frazil house today!


----------



## frazil

One of our neighbors having a yard sale put some Mylar balloons outside to advertise.


----------



## frazil

One of the balloons got away and flew up into the utility wires


----------



## frazil

Somehow it caused a fire on the utility pole. All the wires were burning


----------



## frazil

We heard about it when some crazy lady ran up to our door and shouted, "can you hear me?! This is an emergency!! Get everyone out of your house. The utility pole is on fire!"


----------



## frazil

(There was no way we were actually in any real danger)


----------



## frazil

The fire dept showed up and just let the fire burn out.


----------



## frazil

But our cable is down for 2 DAYS!!!


----------



## frazil

The neighbor with the balloons told the utility guys that it was caused by a branch.


----------



## frazil

They said "yeah, right"


----------



## frazil

"A branch with ribbon?"


----------



## frazil

Then the neighbor came over and invited me to their yard sale!


----------



## akwooly

frazil said:


> But our cable is down for 2 DAYS!!!


Tragedy!


----------



## frazil

The end


----------



## frazil

akwooly said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> But our cable is down for 2 DAYS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tragedy!
Click to expand...

Iknowright?!


----------



## akwooly

frazil said:


> Then the neighbor came over and invited me to their yard sale!


Aren't you trying to have a yard sale?


----------



## akwooly

Broke down and decided to water my yard.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> But our cable is down for 2 DAYS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tragedy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iknowright?!
Click to expand...

At least you still have Internet to spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Home made water park.


----------



## akwooly

Weeeee


----------



## dussbucs

Damn, crazy story


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Post


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm ready to not be doing manual labor anymore


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Sapper said:


> I'm ready to not be doing manual labor anymore


Do you think we can hit 100k before the SE comes out?


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

399 to 69k


----------



## akwooly

69 haha


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do 69


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## akwooly

69!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## akwooly

69!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## akwooly

69!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## akwooly

69!


----------



## akwooly

69!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## akwooly

69!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## akwooly

69!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## akwooly

69!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## akwooly

69!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

It's cloudy with a chance of meatball


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah...grass is mowed...I'm ready to relax and do nothing til Tuesday.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah...grass is mowed...I'm ready to relax and do nothing til Tuesday.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah...grass is mowed...I'm ready to relax and do nothing til Tuesday.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah...grass is mowed...I'm ready to relax and do nothing til Tuesday.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah...grass is mowed...I'm ready to relax and do nothing til Tuesday.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah...grass is mowed...I'm ready to relax and do nothing til Tuesday.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah...grass is mowed...I'm ready to relax and do nothing til Tuesday.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah...grass is mowed...I'm ready to relax and do nothing til Tuesday.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah...grass is mowed...I'm ready to relax and do nothing til Tuesday.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Blah...grass is mowed...I'm ready to relax and do nothing til Tuesday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Wait.


----------



## matt267 PE

Never mind.


----------



## matt267 PE

Today is like Saturday.


----------



## NJmike PE

Wanted to watch a war flick tonight. Was thinking of Act of Valor but then realized that I loaned it out and never got it back. So, anyone got any suggestions? In honor of Memorial Day.


----------



## matt267 PE

Band of brothers


----------



## matt267 PE

Flags of our fathers. (Excellent book. )


----------



## Road Guy

We were soldiers


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> We were soldiers


I was thinking this too RG. Either this or Black Hawk Down.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Band of brothers


I need to go to bed at some point so I would have to select certain episodes


----------



## NJmike PE

Was also hoping that Lone Survivor was available to rent but I didn't see it on demand


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Was also hoping that Lone Survivor was available to rent but I didn't see it on demand


On amazon prime


----------



## NJmike PE

Good call


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> We were soldiers


Was this a good movie? I haven't seen it. I had my doubts when it came out.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were soldiers
> 
> 
> 
> Was this a good movie? I haven't seen it. I had my doubts when it came out.
Click to expand...

phenomenal


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll have to look for it on Amazon prime.


----------



## NJmike PE

Member name

Posts

matt267

21230

NJmike PE

12314

frazil

4701

Lumber Jim

4056

engineergurl

3891

dussbucs

3808

Ship Wreck PE

3105

akwooly

2722

Golden Eagle PE

2259

Sapper

1616

ramnares

1560

Master slacker

1404

StillNotA PE

1403

knight1fox3

995

envirotex

610

Weavs33

379

blybrook PE

344

Ble_PE

316

maryannette

250

csb

250

MetsFan

227

Dexman PE

223

FLBuff PE

151

Road Guy

108

Flyer_PE

84

Canes017

77

PE2B

72

FROZEN CHOSEN

53

bigscott76

53

Dark Knight

51

wshutter

45

sycamore PE

40

bosco115

33

itinerant

31

YMZ PE

29

Porter_

24

TESTY

23

Ken 2.0

22

Supe

21

KevinA

20

K19

18

TehMightyEngineer

15

Krakosky

13

PeeWee

11

ATL Derek

10

roscodog05

9

civengPE

8

iwire

8

jglavin

7

Kolso1PE

4

UncivilWolf

4

roadwreck

2

NakedOrangie

2

Phantom PE

2

cement

2

BosStr27

2

cdcengineer

1

kevo_55

1

JM67

1

LikesToNerd

1

testee

1

Transpo_Girl

1

wattersa81

1

snickerd3

1

Iheartyou

1

Dleg

1


----------



## Road Guy

IMO we were soldiers is one of the few movies I have seen that portray the job resposibilities of each member of a battalion, from BN CMDR , CSM, captains, LT's, NCO's. Etc..

most war movies, even the "good ones" totally screw that up... Even Band of brothers is a Close second....

I read lone survivor, depressing book in all reality, probably too "realistic", I decided to skip the movie...


----------



## matt267 PE

We were soldiers is on my list now. Lone survivor was a good book. I haven't seen that movie yet either.


----------



## Road Guy

I sufferd through 3 hours of Deer Hunter yesterday morning...

I really have no idea why anyone thought to give that movie some awards.....

I caught the anti Vietnam thing of the movie, but all their pain came from being POW's and mistreatment at the hands of the Vietnamese...

Maybe I missed something?


----------



## NJmike PE

We were soldiers won out. Just started it.


----------



## engineergurl

boy do I have some stories to tell... ummmm actually nevermind


----------



## engineergurl

Memorial Day weekend is always an odd weekend here at our house..


----------



## engineergurl

we celebrate the hubby's birthday


----------



## engineergurl

but remember our friends


----------



## engineergurl

but the RAG seems like it did great


----------



## engineergurl

about 10K raised to help vets


----------



## NJmike PE

Glad your back bacon butt


----------



## NJmike PE

We all missed you


----------



## frazil

EG!!! You're back!


----------



## NJmike PE

Dude. Fraz, what are you doing awake


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> Member name Posts matt267 21230 NJmike PE 12314
> 
> frazil 4701 Lumber Jim 4056 engineergurl 3891 dussbucs 3808 Ship Wreck PE 3105 akwooly 2722 Golden Eagle PE 2259 Sapper 1616 ramnares 1560 Master slacker 1404 StillNotA PE 1403 knight1fox3 995 envirotex 610 Weavs33 379 blybrook PE 344 Ble_PE 316 maryannette 250 csb 250 MetsFan 227 Dexman PE 223 FLBuff PE 151 Road Guy 108 Flyer_PE 84 Canes017 77 PE2B 72 FROZEN CHOSEN 53 bigscott76 53 Dark Knight 51 wshutter 45 sycamore PE 40 bosco115 33 itinerant 31 YMZ PE 29 Porter_ 24 TESTY 23 Ken 2.0 22 Supe 21 KevinA 20 K19 18 TehMightyEngineer 15 Krakosky 13 PeeWee 11 ATL Derek 10 roscodog05 9 civengPE 8 iwire 8 jglavin 7 Kolso1PE 4 UncivilWolf 4 roadwreck 2 NakedOrangie 2 Phantom PE 2 cement 2 BosStr27 2 cdcengineer 1 kevo_55 1 JM67 1 LikesToNerd 1 testee 1 Transpo_Girl 1 wattersa81 1 snickerd3 1 Iheartyou 1 Dleg 1


And I'm in 3rd place!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice job


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> Dude. Fraz, what are you doing awake


I've got about 6 bucket trucks with flashing lights still in front of my house


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn


----------



## NJmike PE

You have electricity though, right


----------



## frazil

Fu$&amp;@""ng balloons!


----------



## frazil

And cable is back


----------



## frazil

They must be fixing the telephone wires


----------



## NJmike PE

That's good


----------



## frazil

What are you doing awake?


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching movies


----------



## frazil

Me too. Secret life of Walter mitty


----------



## frazil

Seen it?


----------



## NJmike PE

We were soldiers


----------



## frazil

Our tv is between two front windows so it's like watching a movie between strobe lights


----------



## NJmike PE

That's messed up


----------



## blybrook PE

Finally home. Smoky drive. Slow going. Uhaul didnt like goin over 45...


----------



## matt267 PE

Drunk tank was busy last night.


----------



## matt267 PE

How was the movie mike?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you find it one Amazon prime?


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice to see you again eg!


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey Matt


----------



## NJmike PE

Cable service on demand


----------



## matt267 PE

I might watch it tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm watching lego Ninjago right now.


----------



## NJmike PE

Do it. Definitely worth it


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice


----------



## NJmike PE

Somehow no one else is awake yet. I'm sure that will soon change


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing like ninjas to get my daughter all adhd like and shit.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Somehow no one else is awake yet. I'm sure that will soon change


Will it happen like a wave crazy?


----------



## matt267 PE

What are your plans for the day?


----------



## NJmike PE

That's what I'm thinking. I'm just glad I didn't wake up to that wave


----------



## NJmike PE

Heading to a friends house for a BBQ.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hopefully the rain holds out for the parade.


----------



## NJmike PE

You?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Heading to a friends house for a BBQ.


I didn't get invited to a bbq. So I'm going to stay home and drink beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> You?


There's a local parade we going to go to. After that, we don't have a real plans. I would like to roast marshmallows outside, but it might rain.


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like you guys had fun in the drunk tank last night.


----------



## matt267 PE

We need more spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn. It's raining out.


----------



## matt267 PE

Wood will be to wet for fire. No marshmallows. Just beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

I signed up for PPI's wr depth class yesterday. I also bought the cerm, practice problems, tests, etc.


----------



## matt267 PE

My wallet feels a bit lighter today.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's an investment


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no guarantee that getting my PE will make me a sr engineer though.


----------



## matt267 PE

But non the less, I want/need to get it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is like unfinished business hanging over me.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sorry. That wave just hit.


----------



## NJmike PE

Good for you.


----------



## NJmike PE

The depth review course should be helpful


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Sorry. That wave just hit.


Figured that.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> The depth review course should be helpful


I'm hoping to make my money in the afternoon.


----------



## matt267 PE

Construction, transportation, and structures in kinda new to me.


----------



## matt267 PE

I took a geo class in college.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm pretty sure if you follow the outline, the morning won't be too bad either. I walked out positive that I only got 2-3 max in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

But I think civil wr is a better choice then enviro for me.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes. I agree. More flexible with regards to your future


----------



## matt267 PE

There also seems to be more resources for the civil vs environmental


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Yes. I agree. More flexible with regards to your future


This too.

I have environmental eng degree so with civil pe, I'll should have a wide skill set.


----------



## matt267 PE

How's the new door less office?


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice. I'm like it. The cube I was in was technically larger area but it was shared with another desk and cube.


----------



## NJmike PE

For the time being, that other desk hasn't been occupied so I could use both areas, but when it I would be SOL


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn, you have to share cube/office area?


----------



## matt267 PE

Dp you get to design much stuff?


----------



## matt267 PE

I get to design nothing. I do just as much legal stuff as engineer sometimes


----------



## matt267 PE

I do some technical assistance, but have to be careful not to cross the line to consultant.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Dp you get to design much stuff?


driveways and residential roads, parking lots, septic systems, drainage


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Damn, you have to share cube/office area?


I did. I don't any longer. That's why I like the move


----------



## matt267 PE

While watching lego Ninjago daughter jumps on the couch. While watching lego friends, she's calm.


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh look. We're watching Frozen again


----------



## matt267 PE

All these shows have lots of gender role stereotypes.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Oh look. We're watching Frozen again


Hahaha


----------



## matt267 PE

I never thought about it until I had a daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Oh look. We're watching Frozen again


You must have the words memorized by now.


----------



## NJmike PE

The kids do. #1 was literally reciting lines in the car.


----------



## matt267 PE

In a few years, you'll smile about watching Frozen so much with them.


----------



## NJmike PE

I know. Deep down I already enjoy it for that very reason.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

That's one thing about studying for the eit/pe that sucks. I feel like I missed so much while studying for the eit and will have to do it again for the pe.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yesterday morning I was on the computer and my daughter needed help with something and apologized for disturbing me. It made me sad.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah that sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are all the spammers?


----------



## matt267 PE

I think everyone has lost their spam steam.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work tomorrow


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Less than 31k left till the SE comes out...


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Preparade spam


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

Post unload uhaul post. Still have trailer n my pickup to unload. Will deal with those after returning uhaul


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

It rained on my parade. Well, it wasn't my parade, but it still rained.


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I hate manual labor


----------



## matt267 PE

:whipping:


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> I hate manual labor


What you building


----------



## akwooly

What do you have against Manuel?


----------



## NJmike PE

Handy Manny blows


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Handy Manny blows


poor manny. Not getting any love.


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Handy Manny blows


Manny&gt;bob as to battyman&gt;subparman


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam with me brethren


----------



## dussbucs

Spam with me brethren


----------



## dussbucs

Spam with me brethren


----------



## dussbucs

Spam with me brethren


----------



## dussbucs

Spam with me brethren


----------



## dussbucs

Spam with me brethren


----------



## dussbucs

Spam with me brethren


----------



## dussbucs

Spam with me brethren


----------



## dussbucs

Spam with me brethren


----------



## dussbucs

Spam with me brethren


----------



## dussbucs

Spam with me brethren


----------



## dussbucs

Spam with me brethren


----------



## dussbucs

Spam with me brethren


----------



## dussbucs

Spam with me brethren


----------



## dussbucs

Spam with me brethren


----------



## akwooly

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Hoegaarden


----------



## akwooly

Wheaty


----------



## akwooly

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Pam pam


----------



## akwooly

Pam pam


----------



## akwooly

Pan pan


----------



## Road Guy

About to make lasagna.......


----------



## NJmike PE

Wooly, just heard about the AK wildfires. How close are you?


----------



## akwooly

Far way. They are closer to Bly.


----------



## akwooly

Usually we are right in the middle of it all.


----------



## akwooly

Rare for them to start this early.


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh, I thought you were near anchorage


----------



## akwooly

Fairbanks. Bly just moved down towards anchorage. Anchorage scares me. Too many people.


----------



## blybrook PE

Anchorage scares me too. Thats why I live in the valley (Palmer).

Closest fire is about 30 miles away. The largest is on the Kenai Peninsula; about 150 miles as the crow flies. Was a fire about 15 miles away 2 weeks back; is not a little closer. The woods are bone dry; quick thaw and no rain.

Was a real smoky drive down yesterday; is blanketing about 1/3 of the state.

Wooly is close to the Yukon River fire though.


----------



## blybrook PE

We need rain


----------



## blybrook PE

We need rain


----------



## blybrook PE

We need rain


----------



## blybrook PE

We need rain


----------



## blybrook PE

We need rain


----------



## blybrook PE

We need rain


----------



## blybrook PE

We need rain


----------



## blybrook PE

We need rain


----------



## Sapper PE LS

NJmike PE said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate manual labor
> 
> 
> 
> What you building
Click to expand...


----------



## blybrook PE

:bananalama:

Time to go finish cutting da grass


----------



## blybrook PE

Looks good Sap!


----------



## matt267 PE

Very nice job Sap.


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting closer spam


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Dark Knight

This Fall, is coming, the sequel of the best story ever tell in EB. Based on the events of This Story Sucks, EB brings to you..._*This Story Also Sucks*_...

Coming soon


----------



## NJmike PE

Talk about a cliff hanger


----------



## blybrook PE

Its guaranteed to keep you on the edge of yer seat with a finger on F5!


----------



## akwooly

Carnivore


----------



## Road Guy

Ate to much lasagna.....

:{


----------



## akwooly

Ate a whole chicken.


----------



## blybrook PE

^ feathers n all? Yer a beast!


----------



## akwooly

'N bone too


----------



## Road Guy

The feed chicken parts (that we don't eat).. Beak,feathers, feet,etc.. Back to the chickens so technically we are all eating "the whole chicken"


----------



## akwooly

Road Guy said:


> The feed chicken parts (that we don't eat).. Beak,feathers, feet,etc.. Back to the chickens so technically we are all eating "the whole chicken"


thats why I avoid supermarket chicken


----------



## akwooly

The local chicken I have been buying does taste way different from the Tyson chicken.


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## dussbucs

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Moops


----------



## akwooly

Sir topham


----------



## akwooly

Nothing clever


----------



## akwooly

Nothing clever


----------



## akwooly

Nothing clever


----------



## akwooly

Peace out


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

will your results be out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

We'll make spears. Hundreds of them. Long spears, twice as long as a man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?

:bananalama:


----------



## frazil

almost to 70k!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch??


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## dussbucs

Bacon


----------



## knight1fox3

Not even to 70k? :huh:

:facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE

^ agreed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yep... this thread has run out of steam.

I'm shutting it down tonight around midnight (or whenever I get to it before falling asleep). So, make these last 13.5 hours count folks. See where we can get this thing to before its locked down forever.

I'm doing it because this monster has already sucked the life out of the rest of the STB threads and I know there are quite a few folks who are ready for it to end. I gotta hand it to them, they've been very patient and accepting of our obsession, but enough is enough. Most of the results are out, the thread served its purpose and also gave a very fitting and honorable tribute to VTEnviro.

See what damage you can do before midnight.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

not feeling like working today


----------



## NJmike PE

wishing that I still had a beer in hand


----------



## NJmike PE

need more beer!


----------



## NJmike PE

need more beer!


----------



## NJmike PE

need more beer!


----------



## NJmike PE

need more beer!


----------



## NJmike PE

need more beer!


----------



## NJmike PE

need more beer!


----------



## NJmike PE

need more beer!


----------



## NJmike PE

need more beer!


----------



## NJmike PE

need more beer!


----------



## NJmike PE

need more beer!


----------



## NJmike PE

need more beer!


----------



## NJmike PE

need more beer!


----------



## NJmike PE

need more beer!


----------



## NJmike PE

need more beer!


----------



## NJmike PE

need more beer!


----------



## NJmike PE

need more beer!


----------



## NJmike PE

need more beer!


----------



## NJmike PE

need more beer!


----------



## NJmike PE

be back with more later


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it sapper, you should have given this information before I got to work today. If I had known, I would have called out sick and spammed all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it sapper, you should have given this information before I got to work today. If I had known, I would have called out sick and spammed all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it sapper, you should have given this information before I got to work today. If I had known, I would have called out sick and spammed all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it sapper, you should have given this information before I got to work today. If I had known, I would have called out sick and spammed all day.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for lunch??


----------



## frazil

NO!!!


----------



## frazil

well, ok


----------



## frazil

WWVTED?


----------



## frazil

Is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## frazil

I was being productive today, but now I feel I have to spam


----------



## frazil

I was being productive today, but now I feel I have to spam


----------



## frazil

I was being productive today, but now I feel I have to spam


----------



## frazil

I was being productive today, but now I feel I have to spam


----------



## frazil

I was being productive today, but now I feel I have to spam


----------



## frazil

I was being productive today, but now I feel I have to spam


----------



## frazil

I was being productive today, but now I feel I have to spam


----------



## frazil

I was being productive today, but now I feel I have to spam


----------



## frazil

I was being productive today, but now I feel I have to spam


----------



## frazil

I was being productive today, but now I feel I have to spam


----------



## frazil

I was being productive today, but now I feel I have to spam


----------



## frazil

I was being productive today, but now I feel I have to spam


----------



## frazil

I was being productive today, but now I feel I have to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it sapper, you should have given this information before I got to work today. If I had known, I would have called out sick and spammed all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it sapper, you should have given this information before I got to work today. If I had known, I would have called out sick and spammed all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it sapper, you should have given this information before I got to work today. If I had known, I would have called out sick and spammed all day.


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it sapper, you should have given this information before I got to work today. If I had known, I would have called out sick and spammed all day.


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it sapper, you should have given this information before I got to work today. If I had known, I would have called out sick and spammed all day.


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it sapper, you should have given this information before I got to work today. If I had known, I would have called out sick and spammed all day.


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it sapper, you should have given this information before I got to work today. If I had known, I would have called out sick and spammed all day.


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it sapper, you should have given this information before I got to work today. If I had known, I would have called out sick and spammed all day.


----------



## NJmike PE

top


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it sapper, you should have given this information before I got to work today. If I had known, I would have called out sick and spammed all day.


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE

be back later


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ out


----------



## akwooly

just missed nj


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## akwooly

i got 5 mins


----------



## akwooly

meeting with the chief, laters


----------



## frazil

let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

> let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

let's get to 70k


----------



## frazil

only 350 more


----------



## frazil

only 350 more


----------



## frazil

only 350 more


----------



## frazil

only 350 more


----------



## frazil

only 350 more


----------



## frazil

only 350 more


----------



## frazil

only 350 more


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it sapper, you should have given this information before I got to work today. If I had known, I would have called out sick and spammed all day.


----------



## frazil

only 350 more


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it sapper, you should have given this information before I got to work today. If I had known, I would have called out sick and spammed all day.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it sapper, you should have given this information before I got to work today. If I had known, I would have called out sick and spammed all day.


----------



## frazil

only 350 more


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it sapper, you should have given this information before I got to work today. If I had known, I would have called out sick and spammed all day.


----------



## frazil

only 350 more


----------



## frazil

only 350 more


----------



## frazil

only 350 more


----------



## frazil

only 350 more


----------



## frazil

only 350 more


----------



## frazil

only 350 more


----------



## frazil

only 350 more


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going to hit this hard tonight. My tablet has 100% power and is ready to go when I get home.


----------



## frazil

only 350 more


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going to hit this hard tonight. My tablet has 100% power and is ready to go when I get home.


----------



## frazil

only 350 more


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going to hit this hard tonight. My tablet has 100% power and is ready to go when I get home.


----------



## frazil

only 350 more


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going to hit this hard tonight. My tablet has 100% power and is ready to go when I get home.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going to hit this hard tonight. My tablet has 100% power and is ready to go when I get home.


----------



## frazil

alright, that's the spirit


----------



## frazil

we're so close to 100k


----------



## frazil

a couple more days and we'd be done, and then we'd never ask to do it again


----------



## frazil

we can't give up now!


----------



## frazil

we can't give up now!


----------



## frazil

we can't give up now!


----------



## frazil

we can't give up now!


----------



## frazil

we can't give up now!


----------



## frazil

we can't give up now!


----------



## frazil

we can't give up now!


----------



## frazil

we can't give up now!


----------



## frazil

we can't give up now!


----------



## frazil

we can't give up now!


----------



## frazil

we can't give up now!


----------



## frazil

we can't give up now!


----------



## frazil

we can't give up now!


----------



## frazil

we can't give up now!


----------



## frazil

we can't give up now!


----------



## frazil

we can't give up now!


----------



## frazil

we can't give up now!


----------



## frazil

we can't give up now!


----------



## frazil

we can't give up now!


----------



## frazil

300 more posts


----------



## frazil

300 more posts


----------



## frazil

300 more posts


----------



## akwooly

70k


----------



## akwooly

70k


----------



## akwooly

70k


----------



## akwooly

70k


----------



## akwooly

70k


----------



## akwooly

70k


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 3hundy


----------



## akwooly

less than 250


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> a couple more days and we'd be done, and then we'd never ask to do it again


sapper is closing it down tonight.


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## matt267 PE

Get your spam in now while you can.


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## matt267 PE

Get your spam in now while you can.


----------



## matt267 PE

Get your spam in now while you can.


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## matt267 PE

Get your spam in now while you can.


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

less than 2fiddy


----------



## akwooly

SO1 Matthew J. Leathers - was a real life superman.


----------



## akwooly

SO1 Matthew J. Leathers - was a real life superman.


----------



## akwooly

SO1 Matthew J. Leathers - was a real life superman.


----------



## akwooly

SO1 Matthew J. Leathers - was a real life superman.


----------



## akwooly

SO1 Matthew J. Leathers - was a real life superman.


----------



## akwooly

SO1 Matthew J. Leathers - was a real life superman.


----------



## akwooly

SO1 Matthew J. Leathers - was a real life superman. you don't know tough until you met him


RIP friend


----------



## akwooly

SO1 Matthew J. Leathers - was a real life superman. you don't know tough until you met him


RIP friend


----------



## akwooly

SO1 Matthew J. Leathers - was a real life superman. you don't know tough until you met him


RIP friend


----------



## akwooly

SO1 Matthew J. Leathers - was a real life superman. you don't know tough until you met him


RIP friend


----------



## akwooly

SO1 Matthew J. Leathers - was a real life superman. you don't know tough until you met him


RIP friend


----------



## akwooly

SO1 Matthew J. Leathers - was a real life superman. you don't know tough until you met him


RIP friend


----------



## akwooly

SO1 Matthew J. Leathers - was a real life superman. you don't know tough until you met him


RIP friend


----------



## akwooly

SO1 Matthew J. Leathers - was a real life superman. you don't know tough until you met him


RIP friend


----------



## akwooly

SO1 Matthew J. Leathers - was a real life superman. you don't know tough until you met him


RIP friend


----------



## akwooly

SO1 Matthew J. Leathers - was a real life superman. you don't know tough until you met him


RIP friend


----------



## akwooly

less than 2hundy


----------



## akwooly

wooly out


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> a couple more days and we'd be done, and then we'd never ask to do it again
> 
> 
> 
> sapper is closing it down tonight.
Click to expand...

I know, but we're so close - just finish it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Get your spam in now while you can.


----------



## matt267 PE

Get your spam in now while you can.


----------



## matt267 PE

Get your spam in now while you can.


----------



## matt267 PE

Get your spam in now while you can.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> a couple more days and we'd be done, and then we'd never ask to do it again
> 
> 
> 
> sapper is closing it down tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, but we're so close - just finish it.
Click to expand...

But we really aren't that close! We are still 3 standard 10k's away from finishing it. Normally, a standard 10k takes this long to finish. We still have three of them to go.


----------



## akwooly

Ill miss this when its gone.


----------



## akwooly

Really disappointed in the numbers NJ an Matty have put up


----------



## akwooly

Maybe if they put in a little effort this thing would be at 100k


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> Really disappointed in the numbers NJ an Matty have put up


:redface:


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really disappointed in the numbers NJ an Matty have put up
> 
> 
> 
> :redface:
Click to expand...


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Ill miss this when its gone.


maybe you'll stick around after the 1000000000000000000000000000k is closed. I only see you during these oking:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

We can start one on surveyorboards!


----------



## akwooly

I have nothing professionally to contribute but mindless spam.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Same here really! But I post some random dribble out there every now and then anyway.


----------



## Supe

If I had something to professionally contribute, I wouldn't be on EB.com.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the free spam


----------



## NJmike PE

see, supe always contributes at just the right thyme


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> I have nothing professionally to contribute but mindless spam.


^this


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing professionally to contribute but mindless spam.
> 
> 
> 
> ^this
Click to expand...

even that's questionable with you


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It is a wonder how any of us still have jobs. I guess we are just that awesome during the 10 minutes or so that we actually work every day that they can't let us go.


----------



## akwooly

solid 15 mins


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh yeah, :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## frazil

almost 100 away


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> uploadfromtaptalk1401219690890.jpg


awww, so fuzzy!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

He's a fluff ball


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Especially in the spring when he's shedding


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## frazil

fiber optics guys stopped by today to ask our opinion on what really happened with the utility pole. They said it costs hundreds of thousands to repair!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> fiber optics guys stopped by today to ask our opinion on what really happened with the utility pole.  They said it costs hundreds of thousands to repair!


Wow. Watch you rates go up now.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> fiber optics guys stopped by today to ask our opinion on what really happened with the utility pole. They said it costs hundreds of thousands to repair!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Watch you rates go up now.
Click to expand...

ldman: I didn't think of that!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## frazil

dang it!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## frazil

wait, I don't use fiber optics


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> wait, I don't use fiber optics


Haha. sucks to be your neighbors.


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## frazil

spamtastic



matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait, I don't use fiber optics
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. sucks to be your neighbors.
Click to expand...

It would be funny to stick a sign outside my neighbors house at night that said "Thank me for your new fiber optics bill!"


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> spamtastic
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait, I don't use fiber optics
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. sucks to be your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be funny to stick a sign outside my neighbors house at night that said "Thank me for your new fiber optics bill!"
Click to expand...

That's a way to make new friends.


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam while you can


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 70k


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 70k


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 70k


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 70k


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 70k


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 70k


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 70k


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 70k


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 70k


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 70k


----------



## frazil

spamtastic


----------



## matt267 PE

70k


----------



## frazil

Yeah!!


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## frazil

Honestly, who cares if we spam to 100k?


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## frazil

frazil said:


> Honestly, who cares if we spam to 100k?




What I mean is, why would anyone actually be bothered by this thread?


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Honestly, who cares if we spam to 100k?


I just heard it was good to have goals in life. This is all I have.


----------



## frazil

DON'T CLOSE IT!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, who cares if we spam to 100k?
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean is, why would anyone actually be bothered by this thread?
Click to expand...

I think individuals post counts.


----------



## frazil

matt267 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, who cares if we spam to 100k?
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard it was good to have goals in life. This is all I have.
Click to expand...

That's what I'm talking about. We're committed to making this successful. We have pledged to finish this (FOR VTE!!), and now we may not have that opportunity.


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## frazil

I'M BEING OPPRESSED!!


----------



## frazil

ok, back to work.


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight better get moving


----------



## matt267 PE

See ya


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight better get moving


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 100k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

it would take one person about 10 hours straight at 80 posts per 10 minutes.


----------



## NJmike PE

2 ppl could do it in 5 hours


----------



## NJmike PE

3 ppl in 3.33 hrs


----------



## NJmike PE

4 ppl in 2.5 hrs


----------



## NJmike PE

5 ppl in 2 hrs


----------



## NJmike PE

and you guessed it, 10 ppl could do it in an hr


----------



## NJmike PE

not a lot to ask


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


We'll more spammers


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

any possibilities of at least getting this thing to a semi-respectable 75k before midnight EST????


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

so to refine that


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

i got in about 120 posts in 10 minutes


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

that's 720 posts in an hr


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

at that rate and no help it would take 6.7 hrs


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> at that rate and no help it would take 6.7 hrs


Tell the wife you're working late.


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

5 ppl could do it in an hr


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> 5 ppl could do it in an hr


Yup


----------



## NJmike PE

better have dinner waiting for me


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

On to 75k by tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

and a cold beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

i'll double your 1k


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> i'll double your 1k


I dear you


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

^top


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

Is she still in AK?


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

No one wants to share.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

lewis?


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

lewis?


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

lewis?


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

lewis?


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

lewis?


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's for my 1000


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

dsfsfasfdasfasdfdasf


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF, the cat just puked.


----------



## NJmike PE

dfdfdfsdfasfdasghdgfhrhds


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF, the cat just puked.


----------



## NJmike PE

gdsfgretygebfbhrehdfb


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF, the cat just puked.


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF, the cat just puked.


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF, the cat just puked.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> WTF, the cat just puked.


is that code for something sexual


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF, the cat just puked.


----------



## NJmike PE

gdfsg6ruetyh


----------



## NJmike PE

ghgfhdgfhfghdgfh


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF, the cat just puked.
> 
> 
> 
> is that code for something sexual
Click to expand...

If so, that "cat" needs some ointment.


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF, the cat just puked.


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF, the cat just puked.


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF, the cat just puked.


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF, the cat just puked. Should I leave for the wife to clean?


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF, the cat just puked. Should I leave for the wife to clean?


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF, the cat just puked. Should I leave for the wife to clean?


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF, the cat just puked. Should I leave for the wife to clean?


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF, the cat just puked. Should I leave for the wife to clean?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> WTF, the cat just puked. Should I leave for the wife to clean?


yes. just put newspaper over it


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF, the cat just puked. Should I leave for the wife to clean?
> 
> 
> 
> yes. just put newspaper over it
Click to expand...

Excellent.


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF, the cat just puked. Should I leave for the wife to clean?


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want pizza


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## NJmike PE

thanks sap, now I'm hungry


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want pizza


----------



## NJmike PE

mystic pizza


----------



## NJmike PE

back to your regularly programmed spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want pizza


----------



## NJmike PE

grilling hotdogs when I get home


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> thanks sap, now I'm hungry


I have cat puke.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want pizza and beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## NJmike PE

grilling hotdogs when I get home


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want pizza and beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want pizza and beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## NJmike PE

beeeeeer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want pizza and beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want pizza and beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want pizza and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

hotdogs, beer and setting up pool pump


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want pizza and beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want pizza and beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> I want pizza and beer


Thanks sap, now I'm thirsty.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want pizza and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

and burgers too


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want pizza and beer
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sap, now I'm thirsty.
Click to expand...

blend the cat puke. drink it


----------



## NJmike PE

dont just stare at it. eat it


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want burgers, bourbon, and bouncing bosoms


----------



## matt267 PE

Left overs for dinner tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE

burgers dogs and beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want burgers, bourbon, and bouncing bosoms (but not on my own chest)


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want burgers, bourbon, and bouncing bosoms (but not on my own chest)


----------



## NJmike PE

I live Sap's request best


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want burgers, bourbon, and bouncing bosoms (but not on my own chest)


----------



## NJmike PE

burgers dogs and beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want burgers, bourbon, and bouncing bosoms (but not on my own chest)


----------



## matt267 PE

Now I want milk. Thanks sap.


----------



## NJmike PE

burgers dogs and beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want burgers, bourbon, and bouncing bosoms (but not on my own chest)


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want burgers, bourbon, and bouncing bosoms (but not on my own chest)


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## NJmike PE

burgers dogs and beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want burgers, bourbon, and bouncing bosoms (but not on my own chest)


----------



## NJmike PE

breast milk shot from across the room


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want burgers, bourbon, and bouncing bosoms (but not on my own chest)


----------



## NJmike PE

burgers dogs and beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## NJmike PE

burgers dogs and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

burgers dogs and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

burgers dogs and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

burgers dogs and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

burgers dogs and beer


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> breast milk shot from across the room


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## NJmike PE

burgers dogs and beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want bourbon, beer, and brandy.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want bourbon, beer, and brandy.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want bourbon, beer, and brandy.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want bourbon, beer, and brandy.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want bourbon, beer, and brandy.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want bourbon, beer, and brandy.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want bourbon, beer, and brandy.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want bourbon, beer, and brandy.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want bourbon, beer, and brandy.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> breast milk shot from across the room
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.
Click to expand...


----------



## NJmike PE

sorry, but I was challenged


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn your wife is hot


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> sorry, but I was challenged


In more ways than one.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Damn your wife is hot


yeah, she lost a bet


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

You won


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Damn, such a waste of good breast milk.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to clean cat puke.


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to clean cat puke.


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to clean cat puke.


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I cried over that spilled milk.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to clean cat puke.


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to clean cat puke.


----------



## NJmike PE

shes talented


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to clean cat puke.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to clean cat puke.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmmmm


----------



## NJmike PE

I envy that kid


----------



## NJmike PE

told tools not toys


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I need a job where I don't have to produce actual productive work. It cuts into my family time after I've spent all day spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

ok. I'll pick this back up later this eveneing


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> I need a job where I don't have to produce actual productive work. It cuts into my family time after I've spent all day spamming.


this


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want to be a boss.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want to drive a big boss car


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and wear big boss clothes


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and sit in a big boss office


----------



## Sapper PE LS

lighting my boss cigars with my boss benjamins


----------



## matt267 PE

Done


----------



## matt267 PE

Open you own business


----------



## matt267 PE

One more


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'd love to Matt, but I don't have the capital to get the equipment, rent the office space, or hire a staff... nor do I have any contacts from whom to get work... yet.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267=captain buzzkill


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> I'd love to Matt, but I don't have the capital to get the equipment, rent the office space, or hire a staff... nor do I have any contacts from whom to get work... yet.


Sounds like you've given it thought though.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267=captain buzzkill


What are you talkin about. I gave you a reason to post a naughty pic of your imaginary wife.


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## akwooly

spam for one


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> Cold front moving in


:bananalama:


----------



## frazil

Wow that's a lot of spam


----------



## akwooly

too hot here


----------



## akwooly

need cold front with rain


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

Cold front moving in


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

75k before tonight's closing


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

get some


----------



## akwooly

matt should go and count who has the most tops


----------



## akwooly

matt should go and count who has the most tops


----------



## akwooly

matt should go and count who has the most tops


----------



## akwooly

matt should go and count who has the most tops


----------



## akwooly

matt should go and count who has the most tops


----------



## akwooly

matt should go and count who has the most tops


----------



## akwooly

ok back to actual work


----------



## akwooly

2979


----------



## akwooly

2980


----------



## akwooly

2981


----------



## akwooly

2982


----------



## akwooly

2983


----------



## akwooly

2984


----------



## akwooly

2985


----------



## akwooly

2986


----------



## akwooly

2987


----------



## akwooly

2988


----------



## akwooly

2989


----------



## akwooly

2990


----------



## akwooly

2991


----------



## akwooly

2992


----------



## akwooly

2993


----------



## akwooly

2994


----------



## akwooly

2995


----------



## akwooly

2996


----------



## akwooly

2997


----------



## akwooly

2998


----------



## akwooly

2999


----------



## akwooly

3000


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


Let's run


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been a good run but the hours are ticking away


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

What is that noise daddy?


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The sound of freedom son


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Bath time over, dad duty resumes


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be.


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## Road Guy

What a long fucking day


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> What a long fucking day


WTF


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## cement

Road Guy said:


> What a long fucking day


Aka "The land of entrapment." Be careful!
And check out the breaking bad tour


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's for dinner


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

Pool filled. Started shocking. Filter is on and running. It's almost thyme


----------



## NJmike PE

4k to go


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> 4k to go


Sheets our backup?


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4k to go
> 
> 
> 
> Sheets our backup?
Click to expand...

wtf was that?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's our backup?


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## NJmike PE

It has and will be us


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm gonna just in full time at 830


----------



## Road Guy

Anyone know which peaks these are?


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> Anyone know which peaks these are?


Nope. But looks nice.


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Anyone know which peaks these are?


twin peaks


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## Road Guy

Oh door


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## akwooly

I'm glad my daughter's kindergarten class had a celebration and not a graduation. I think those are stupid. And I'm also glad not every kid got an award.


----------



## akwooly

Pit love


----------



## akwooly

Pit lovin


----------



## akwooly

Dig a pit


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> I'm glad my daughter's kindergarten class had a celebration and not a graduation. I think those are stupid. And I'm also glad not every kid got an award.


True.


----------



## akwooly

Pit lovin


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## akwooly

Pit love


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## akwooly

Is there mud in the pot?


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## akwooly

Seriously autocorrect?


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> Is there mud in the pot?


There was at Woodstock. I saw the pics.


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## akwooly

I have been typing pit and you think I want pot?


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## akwooly

Luvin in the mud pots


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> I have been typing pit and you think I want pot?


Dude you live in ak. What else is there to do.


----------



## akwooly

Mud pits


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## akwooly

Meth


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> Meth


Bad for your teeth.


----------



## akwooly

Pits


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## akwooly

Yes it is


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## matt267 PE

now get in the pit and try to love someone


----------



## akwooly

Heroin has made a resurgence.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be


----------



## akwooly

Spice problem too


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be


----------



## akwooly

Push


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be an answer, let it be


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## akwooly

Push before sap shuts her down


----------



## akwooly

Push


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## akwooly

Push


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## akwooly

Or pull


----------



## akwooly

Push


----------



## akwooly

Or pull


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## akwooly

Ok everyone is here for the meeting. Seen ya in 30


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

Crack is wack


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## frazil

RG, you running away?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## frazil

Ok time for Stuart little


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's quiet, too quiet


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalmin the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Plumber's crack


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn neighborhood dogs won't stop barking


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn neighborhood dogs won't stop barking


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn neighborhood dogs won't stop barking


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn neighborhood dogs won't stop barking


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn neighborhood dogs won't stop barking


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn neighborhood dogs won't stop barking


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn neighborhood dogs won't stop barking


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn neighborhood dogs won't stop barking


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn neighborhood dogs won't stop barking


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn neighborhood dogs won't stop barking


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn neighborhood dogs won't stop barking


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn neighborhood dogs won't stop barking


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn neighborhood dogs won't stop barking


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn neighborhood dogs won't stop barking


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more beer


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Damn neighborhood dogs won't stop barking


Use napalm


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## Road Guy

Hey I didn't know that new Mexican that antelopes I thought you had to go to Africa to see that shit


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> Hey I didn't know that new Mexican that antelopes I thought you had to go to Africa to see that shit


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## Road Guy

Zoom in


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Well would you look at that


----------



## matt267 PE

What the hell are you doing in NM


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I drove through NM once. It was flat.


----------



## Road Guy

I needed some guacamole


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> I needed some guacamole


You don't have a trader joes near you?


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Were you near the mud slides in CO?


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## Sapper PE LS

How can one write a script that will just post random gibberish on message boards? Normally, I would frown on such activity, but right now, a good spam script would do some wonders to this thread.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> How can one write a script that will just post random gibberish on message boards? Normally, I would frown on such activity, but right now, a good spam script would do some wonders to this thread.


Sounds like a job for a Fox.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

(.)(.) What do you see? PERVERT! I see periodical parantheticals


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## Sapper PE LS

(.)(.) What do you see? PERVERT! I see periodical parantheticals


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## Sapper PE LS

(.)(.) What do you see? PERVERT! I see periodical parantheticals


----------



## Sapper PE LS

(.)(.) What do you see? PERVERT! I see periodical parantheticals


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## Sapper PE LS

(.)(.) What do you see? PERVERT! I see periodical parantheticals


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## Sapper PE LS

(.)(.) What do you see? PERVERT! I see periodical parantheticals


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## Sapper PE LS

(.)(.) What do you see? PERVERT! I see periodical parantheticals


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## Sapper PE LS

(.)(.) What do you see? PERVERT! I see periodical parantheticals


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## Sapper PE LS

(.)(.) What do you see? PERVERT! I see periodical parantheticals


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## Sapper PE LS

(.)(.) What do you see? PERVERT! I see periodical parantheticals


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more beer


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## Sapper PE LS

(.)(.) What do you see? PERVERT! I see periodical parantheticals


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## Sapper PE LS

(.)(.) What do you see? PERVERT! I see periodical parantheticals


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## Sapper PE LS

What can 4 of us accomplish tonight?


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more beer


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## Sapper PE LS

What can 4 of us accomplish tonight?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

What can 4 of us accomplish tonight?


----------



## NJmike PE

Sleeping on the couch again tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## NJmike PE

Sleeping on the couch again tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

Sleeping on the couch again tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

Sleeping on the couch again tonight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This will probably be the last fill in the blank number K I host. Its lost its new car smell.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sleeping on the couch again tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Sleeping on the couch again tonight


Was it the mouth again?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This will probably be the last fill in the blank number K I host. Its lost its new car smell.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> What can 4 of us accomplish tonight?


75k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This will probably be the last fill in the blank number K I host. Its lost its new car smell.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This will probably be the last fill in the blank number K I host. Its lost its new car smell.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This will probably be the last fill in the blank number K I host. Its lost its new car smell.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This will probably be the last fill in the blank number K I host. Its lost its new car smell.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> What can 4 of us accomplish tonight?


whatever we want. I'm in it for the long haul tonight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This will probably be the last fill in the blank number K I host. Its lost its new car smell.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This will probably be the last fill in the blank number K I host. Its lost its new car smell.


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's put this bitch to bed tonight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This will probably be the last fill in the blank number K I host. Its lost its new car smell.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This will probably be the last fill in the blank number K I host. Its lost its new car smell.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sleeping on the couch again tonight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This will probably be the last fill in the blank number K I host. Its lost its new car smell.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sleeping on the couch again tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

Sleeping on the couch again tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

Sleeping on the couch again tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

Sleeping on the couch again tonight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Putting the bitch to bed until the day light shines


----------



## NJmike PE

Sleeping on the couch again tonight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Putting the bitch to bed until the day light shines


----------



## NJmike PE

Sleeping on the couch again tonight


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> This will probably be the last fill in the blank number K I host. Its lost its new car smell.


Went out with a bang.

It's been fun.

I had some good conversation with folks.

Good therapy when my dog was really sick too.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, hold my beer and watch this shit.


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn straight


----------



## NJmike PE

Sleeping on the couch again tonight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, hold my beer and watch this shit.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, hold my beer and watch this shit.


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## NJmike PE

Sleeping on the couch again tonight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

By the way, how is your dog doing? I know there isn't long left, but never heard more about it.


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, hold my beer and watch this shit.


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching baseball and spammin


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, hold my beer and watch this shit.


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching baseball and spammin


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, hold my beer and watch this shit.


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching baseball and spammin


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, hold my beer and watch this shit.


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching baseball and spammin


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, hold my beer and watch this shit.


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching baseball and spammin


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, hold my beer and watch this shit.


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching baseball and spammin


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, hold my beer and watch this shit.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, hold my beer and watch this shit.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, hold my beer and watch this shit.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, hold my beer and watch this shit.


----------



## NJmike PE

What happened to my pizza and beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, hold my beer and watch this shit.


----------



## NJmike PE

What happened to my pizza and beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, hold my beer and watch this shit.


----------



## NJmike PE

What happened to my pizza and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

What happened to my pizza and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

What happened to my pizza and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

What happened to my pizza and beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I ended up having spaghetti for dinner... no beer, but I'm pouring a bourbon in about 10 minutes


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, hold my beer and watch this shit.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, hold my beer and watch this shit.


----------



## NJmike PE

What happened to my pizza and beer


----------



## NJmike PE

What happened to my pizza and beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> By the way, how is your dog doing? I know there isn't long left, but never heard more about it.


He's doing good. He healed well from the surgery and gets around well on three legs. He doesn't play much anymore, but he still likes to cuddle. He's probably got 3 or 4 Months left.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Where'd everybody go. Okay, pouring some bourbon and then I've got some cub scout stuff to do.


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh, glad to hear he's doing well.


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Oh, glad to hear he's doing well.


Thanks.


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## matt267 PE

So long, thanks for all the fish


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Cub scouts... great for my son, bad for parents who are motivated to get involved with their kids activities... because other parents SUCK!


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, 15 minutes of hard core spamming coming right up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Good to know.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Woo hoo 71k!! Hey when does this end? When the last state releases results?


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Cub scouts... great for my son, bad for parents who are motivated to get involved with their kids activities... because other parents SUCK!


^ truth


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Woohoo


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

StillNotA PE said:


> Woo hoo 71k!! Hey when does this end? When the last state releases results?


Ends Tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bring on the bourbon!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bourbon


----------



## matt267 PE

Stick around and be part of history


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bourbon


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bourbon


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bourbon


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bourbon


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bourbon


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ginger ale and crown!


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to spam on their behalf.”

― Adapted from a quote attributed to George Orwell


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ginger ale and crown!


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ginger ale and crown!


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ginger ale and crown!


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to spam on their behalf.”

― Adapted from a quote attributed to George Orwell


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ginger ale and crown!


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to spam on their behalf.”

― Adapted from a quote attributed to George Orwell


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ginger ale and crown!


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to spam on their behalf.”

― Adapted from a quote attributed to George Orwell


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to spam on their behalf.”

― Adapted from a quote attributed to George Orwell


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to spam on their behalf.”

― Adapted from a quote attributed to George Orwell


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to spam on their behalf.”

― Adapted from a quote attributed to George Orwell


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to spam on their behalf.”

― Adapted from a quote attributed to George Orwell


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sapper said:


> People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to spam on their behalf.
> 
> ― Adapted from a quote attributed to George Orwell


This^^^


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to spam on their behalf.”

― Adapted from a quote attributed to George Orwell


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to spam on their behalf.”

― Adapted from a quote attributed to George Orwell


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ginger ale and crown!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to spam on their behalf.”

― Adapted from a quote attributed to George Orwell


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wats up??


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wats up??


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Wats up??


Keep spammin


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wats up??


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wats up??


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it Friday yet


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wats up??


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it Friday yet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it Friday yet


----------



## Road Guy

Y'all want to play the license plate game?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Reply


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it Friday yet


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Is it Friday yet


My pe prep material arrives on Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes almost Friday


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ummm


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Y'all want to play the license plate game?


never played. What are the rules


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it Friday yet


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it Friday yet


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Okeydokey


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it Friday yet


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it Friday yet


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it Friday yet


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it Friday yet


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it Friday yet


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it Friday yet


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it Friday yet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Friday yet
> 
> 
> 
> My pe prep material arrives on Friday.
Click to expand...

Are you going to get a/some tutor?


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it Friday yet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you going to get a/some tutor?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it Friday yet


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it Friday yet


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you going to get a/some tutor?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you going to get a/some tutor?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you going to get a/some tutor?


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need chicks!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Friday yet
> 
> 
> 
> My pe prep material arrives on Friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to get a/some tutor?
Click to expand...

Yeah, her name is candy. She's a Hooker from ak. She's akwooly's friend.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need chicks!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Considering going back to school for me PLS


You crazy


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Friday yet
> 
> 
> 
> My pe prep material arrives on Friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to get a/some tutor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, her name is candy. She's a Hooker from ak. She's akwooly's friend.
Click to expand...

Did you eat her bacon thong??


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

I could do it in less than three years


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need chicks!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need chicks!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Friday yet
> 
> 
> 
> My pe prep material arrives on Friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to get a/some tutor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, her name is candy. She's a Hooker from ak. She's akwooly's friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you eat her bacon thong??
Click to expand...

It was divine.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need chicks!


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Need chicks!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## matt267 PE

Where did the user formally know as smott go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Whore Dog


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Whore Dog


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Whore Dog


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Whore Dog


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Whore Dog


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine on SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Manhole cover


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Manhole cover


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Manhole cover


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt hangs out a a bar called the manhole


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Manhole cover


Now you're talkin my language.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Manhole cover


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## NJmike PE

When he's not there, he frequents the cockpit


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Matt hangs out a a bar called the manhole


It's invitation only and you're invited.


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manhole cover
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're talkin my language.
Click to expand...

I used to work that isle at drug store as a teenager.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Manhole cover


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Manhole cover


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


That's a lot of spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Manhole cover


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Manhole cover


----------



## akwooly

PLS? Surveyors are different.


----------



## matt267 PE

I really have nothing witty to say


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Manhole cover


----------



## akwooly

PLS? Surveyors are different.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Manhole cover


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Manhole cover


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## NJmike PE

I've always been told that in was different so I guess it's fitting


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## akwooly

Buckle


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Road Guy

I am driving


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you guys have hott chicks at work??


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> I am driving


No excuses


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## akwooly

Buckling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you guys have hott chicks at work??


----------



## Road Guy

I am in need of Starbucks


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you guys have hott chicks at work??


----------



## akwooly

Buckling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you guys have hott chicks at work??


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## akwooly

No


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you guys have hott chicks at work??


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Do you guys have hott chicks at work??


A few


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you guys have hott chicks at work??


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Do you guys have hott chicks at work??


Yeah at the daycare downstairs from our office


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## akwooly

No sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Road Guy

Yawls goal is to try to get one of the old curmudgeon and posting here either Mike in Gastonia or Massachusetts PE


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## akwooly

No sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys have hott chicks at work??
> 
> 
> 
> A few
Click to expand...

Wow?? Cool!!

We have older heavy chicks


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## akwooly

No sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys have hott chicks at work??
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah at the daycare downstairs from our office
Click to expand...

Dude they're just kids.


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you guys have hott chicks at work??


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys have hott chicks at work??
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah at the daycare downstairs from our office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude they're just kids.
Click to expand...

BYU


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you guys have hott chicks at work??


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## akwooly

No sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## NJmike PE

Need another beer


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Do you guys have hott chicks at work??


no comment


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you guys have hott chicks at work??


----------



## akwooly

No sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's candy


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't think there are hot chicks in Alaska period


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## akwooly

No sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## akwooly

No sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## akwooly

No sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys have hott chicks at work??
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah at the daycare downstairs from our office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude they're just kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BYU
Click to expand...

You work at a daycare??


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## akwooly

No sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you guys have hott chicks at work??


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## akwooly

No sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you guys have hott chicks at work??


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you guys have hott chicks at work??


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys have hott chicks at work??
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah at the daycare downstairs from our office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude they're just kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BYU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You work at a daycare??
Click to expand...

relax. First floor daycare. Second floor offices. Mixed use buildings are common. Especially with daycares


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you guys have hott chicks at work??


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## akwooly

No sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you guys have hott chicks at work??


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## akwooly

No sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If we all just buckle down and work our asses off. We should be able to clear 75 posts per minute or 1000 posts every 15 minutes. 4000 posts every hour, in 6 hours we'll have this shit in the bag. If we can get it to 85k before midnight, I'll leave it open.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do you guys have hott chicks at work??


----------



## akwooly

No sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## NJmike PE

The soccer mom's that drop off the kids are hot too


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## Sapper PE LS

buckling my ass down


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## akwooly

No sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is almost Friday


----------



## Sapper PE LS

buckling my ass down


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

Considering going back to school for me PLS


----------



## akwooly

No sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

buckling my ass down


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

No sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

buckling my ass down


----------



## Sapper PE LS

buckling my ass down


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

No sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

buckling my ass down


----------



## Sapper PE LS

buckling my ass down


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## akwooly

No sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## NJmike PE

Only need to take 11 classes


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

Only need to take 11 classes


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Assing down my buckle.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## akwooly

No sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## NJmike PE

Only need to take 11 classes


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Assing down my buckle.


----------



## akwooly

No sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Need another beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Assing down my buckle.


----------



## NJmike PE

Only need to take 11 classes


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Assing down my buckle.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is almost Friday


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Assing down my buckle.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Assing down my buckle.


Mike might be interested


----------



## NJmike PE

Who's designated beer bitch


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Assing down my buckle.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Assing down my buckle.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

Creepy neighbor kid peeking in windows


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

Need another beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Assing down my buckle.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## akwooly

Creepy neighbor kid peeking in windows


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Assing down my buckle.


----------



## NJmike PE

Need another beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is almost Friday


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Assing down my buckle.


----------



## akwooly

Creepy neighbor kid peeking in windows


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is almost Friday


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Assing down my buckle.


----------



## akwooly

Creepy neighbor kid peeking in windows


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> Creepy neighbor kid peeking in windows


Show him your tits


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Assing down my buckle.


----------



## akwooly

Creepy neighbor kid peeking in windows


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Assing down my buckle.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Assing down my buckle.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Creepy neighbor kid peeking in windows


Yeah that's creepy


----------



## akwooly

Creepy neighbor kid peeking in windows


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Assing down my buckle.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> Creepy neighbor kid peeking in windows


Get cap gun


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## akwooly

Creepy neighbor kid peeking in windows


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## akwooly

Creepy neighbor kid peeking in windows


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Creepy neighbor kid peeking in windows


It's Matt. He's looking for ugly naked guy


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Downing my ass buckle.


----------



## NJmike PE

Only need to take 11 classes


----------



## akwooly

Kid they are not home


----------



## NJmike PE

Only need to take 11 classes


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Downing my ass buckle.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Downing my ass buckle.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## akwooly

Kid they are not home


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Downing my ass buckle.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Downing my ass buckle.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## akwooly

Kid they are not home


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt pull your pants back up and stop peeping


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creepy neighbor kid peeking in windows
> 
> 
> 
> It's Matt. He's looking for ugly naked guy
Click to expand...

That's funny


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Downing my ass buckle.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

Only need to take 11 classes


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Downing my ass buckle.


----------



## akwooly

Kid they are not home


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna rain tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna rain tomorrow


----------



## akwooly

They are not hiding


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna rain tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no sleep for the wicked


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna rain tomorrow


----------



## akwooly

They are not hiding


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In 20 minutes we posted about 750. We're going too slow!


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna rain tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

Money don't grow on trees


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna rain tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna rain tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

Money don't grow on trees


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tomorrow is almost Friday


----------



## akwooly

Now he just sitting in driveway


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In 20 minutes we posted about 750. We're going too slow!


----------



## matt267 PE

Money don't grow on trees


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In 20 minutes we posted about 750. We're going too slow!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Money don't grow on trees


if it did everyone would hug trees like you


----------



## matt267 PE

Money don't grow on trees


----------



## akwooly

Now he just sitting in driveway


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In 20 minutes we posted about 750. We're going too slow!


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna rain tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna rain tomorrow


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In 20 minutes we posted about 750. We're going too slow!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In 20 minutes we posted about 750. We're going too slow!


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna rain tomorrow


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In 20 minutes we posted about 750. We're going too slow!


----------



## akwooly

Now he just sitting in driveway


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In 20 minutes we posted about 750. We're going too slow!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Money don't grow on trees
> 
> 
> 
> if it did everyone would hug trees like you
Click to expand...

You would still cut that shit down


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna rain tomorrow


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In 20 minutes we posted about 750. We're going too slow!


----------



## akwooly

Now he just sitting in driveway


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna rain tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

Money don't grow on trees


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In 20 minutes we posted about 750. We're going too slow!


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna rain tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have dial up Internet and I have to redial for every post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In 20 minutes we posted about 750. We're going too slow!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have dial up Internet and I have to redial for every post


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> Now he just sitting in driveway


That's fucked up.


----------



## akwooly

Now he just sitting in driveway


----------



## NJmike PE

True


----------



## matt267 PE

Money don't grow on trees


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have dial up Internet and I have to redial for every post


----------



## matt267 PE

Money don't grow on trees


----------



## akwooly

Now he just sitting in driveway


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Shipwreck is committed. We should all strive to be like shipwreck.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have dial up Internet and I have to redial for every post


----------



## matt267 PE

Money don't grow on trees


----------



## NJmike PE

Sitting or shitting?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Shipwreck is committed. We should all strive to be like shipwreck.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have dial up Internet and I have to redial for every post


----------



## akwooly

Now he just sitting in driveway


----------



## NJmike PE

Sitting or shitting?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Shipwreck is committed. We should all strive to be like shipwreck.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have dial up Internet and I have to redial for every post


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I have dial up Internet and I have to redial for every post


That's fucking funny


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Shipwreck is committed. We should all strive to be like shipwreck.


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my boat?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Shipwreck is committed. We should all strive to be like shipwreck.


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my boat?


----------



## NJmike PE

Sitting or shitting?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Shipwreck is committed. We should all strive to be like shipwreck.


----------



## akwooly

He may be shitting


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my boat?


----------



## NJmike PE

Sitting or shitting?


----------



## NJmike PE

Sitting or shitting?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my boat?


----------



## NJmike PE

Sitting or shitting?


----------



## akwooly

Don't come down my kids aren't home


----------



## Sapper PE LS

How old is creepy neighbor kid? Like teenager old or pre-k old?


----------



## akwooly

Don't come down my kids aren't home


----------



## NJmike PE

Sitting or shitting?


----------



## matt267 PE

That aint bear shit


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my boat?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my boat?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> Now he just sitting in driveway


Does he have a gun


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my boat?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my boat?


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my boat?


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## akwooly

He only 6


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my boat?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, really gotta do some cub scout stuff or my wife will wonder why I was down here for an hour and didn't get my cub scout stuff done and will need to work on it tomorrow.


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## akwooly

He only 6


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my boat?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Where's my boat?


Boat is tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Okay, really gotta do some cub scout stuff or my wife will wonder why I was down here for an hour and didn't get my cub scout stuff done and will need to work on it tomorrow.


Boooo


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## akwooly

Don't come down my kids aren't home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Where's my boat?


Boat is tired.


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my boat?


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## matt267 PE

Mace the little f*cker


----------



## matt267 PE

Mace the little f*cker


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## matt267 PE

Mace the little f*cker


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## matt267 PE

Mace the little f*cker


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## matt267 PE

Mace the little f*cker


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## matt267 PE

Mace the little f*cker


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## matt267 PE

Mace the little f*cker


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## matt267 PE

Mace the little f*cker


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## matt267 PE

Mace the little f*cker


----------



## matt267 PE

Mace the little f*cker


----------



## matt267 PE

Mace the little f*cker


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## matt267 PE

Mace the little f*cker


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## matt267 PE

Mace the little f*cker


----------



## NJmike PE

I sharted once


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

If peeing your pants is cool, consider me Miles Davis


----------



## NJmike PE

If peeing your pants is cool, consider me Miles Davis


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

If peeing your pants is cool, consider me Miles Davis


----------



## NJmike PE

If peeing your pants is cool, consider me Miles Davis


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> If peeing your pants is cool, consider me Miles Davis


You should go potty.


----------



## NJmike PE

If peeing your pants is cool, consider me Miles Davis


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

If peeing your pants is cool, consider me Miles Davis


----------



## matt267 PE

Just us?


----------



## NJmike PE

If peeing your pants is cool, consider me Miles Davis


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Just us?


usual


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

If peeing your pants is cool, consider me Miles Davis


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

If peeing your pants is cool, consider me Miles Davis


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

If peeing your pants is cool, consider me Miles Davis


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

If peeing your pants is cool, consider me Miles Davis


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

If peeing your pants is cool, consider me Miles Davis


----------



## NJmike PE

If peeing your pants is cool, consider me Miles Davis


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

If peeing your pants is cool, consider me Miles Davis


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

If peeing your pants is cool, consider me Miles Davis


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## akwooly

Pee pee


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## akwooly

Running man


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## akwooly

Running man


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## akwooly

Running man


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## akwooly

Running man


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## akwooly

Running man


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## akwooly

Running man


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## akwooly

Aye aye captain


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## akwooly

Aye aye captain


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## akwooly

Aye aye captain


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## akwooly

Aye aye captain


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## akwooly

Aye aye captain


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## akwooly

Aye aye captain


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## akwooly

Aye aye captain


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## akwooly

Aye aye captain


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## akwooly

Aye aye captain


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## akwooly

Aye aye captain


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## akwooly

Aye aye captain


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## akwooly

Aye aye captain


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## akwooly

Go home kid


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## akwooly

Go home kid


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## akwooly

Go home kid


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## akwooly

Go home kid


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## akwooly

Go home kid


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## akwooly

Go home kid


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## akwooly

Go home kid


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Running game out of this to senselessly post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

Okay guys I'm timing you. Show me progress like your paycheck depends on it.


----------



## akwooly

Where are your parents I just saw them fm driving away


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## akwooly

Where are your parents I just saw them fm driving away


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## akwooly

Where are your parents I just saw them fm driving away


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid should be in bed


----------



## akwooly

Where are your parents I just saw them fm driving away


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## akwooly

Where are your parents I just saw them fm driving away


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost done


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost done


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## akwooly

Where are your parents I just saw them fm driving away


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost done


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost done


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost done


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost done


----------



## akwooly

Shit gotta go coach soccer


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost done


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost done


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost done


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost done


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost done


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost done


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost done


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm almost done


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

I've done my damage


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

I've done my damage


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

I've done my damage


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

I've done my damage


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

I've done my damage


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

I've done my damage


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

72459 at 9:56 PM.

200 posts in 7 minutes. Revised analysis = 200 / 7 = 28.5 / minute = 1715 per hour = 16 hours to complete.


----------



## matt267 PE

I've done my damage


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

72459 at 9:56 PM.

200 posts in 7 minutes. Revised analysis = 200 / 7 = 28.5 / minute = 1715 per hour = 16 hours to complete.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> 72259 at 9:49 PM.
> 
> 72459 at 9:56 PM.
> 
> 200 posts in 7 minutes. Revised analysis = 200 / 7 = 28.5 / minute = 1715 per hour = 16 hours to complete.


Hahaha...... um, no


----------



## NJmike PE

But now they're all bailing on me


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

72459 at 9:56 PM.

200 posts in 7 minutes. Revised analysis = 200 / 7 = 28.5 / minute = 1715 per hour = 16 hours to complete.


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

I've done my damage


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

72459 at 9:56 PM.

200 posts in 7 minutes. Revised analysis = 200 / 7 = 28.5 / minute = 1715 per hour = 16 hours to complete.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here


----------



## matt267 PE

I've done my damage


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

72459 at 9:56 PM.

200 posts in 7 minutes. Revised analysis = 200 / 7 = 28.5 / minute = 1715 per hour = 16 hours to complete.


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

72459 at 9:56 PM.

200 posts in 7 minutes. Revised analysis = 200 / 7 = 28.5 / minute = 1715 per hour = 16 hours to complete.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have dial up Internet and I have to redial for every post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

72459 at 9:56 PM.

200 posts in 7 minutes. Revised analysis = 200 / 7 = 28.5 / minute = 1715 per hour = 16 hours to complete.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

72459 at 9:56 PM.

200 posts in 7 minutes. Revised analysis = 200 / 7 = 28.5 / minute = 1715 per hour = 16 hours to complete.


----------



## NJmike PE

Standing guard


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

72459 at 9:56 PM.

200 posts in 7 minutes. Revised analysis = 200 / 7 = 28.5 / minute = 1715 per hour = 16 hours to complete.


----------



## NJmike PE

Standing guard


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

72459 at 9:56 PM.

200 posts in 7 minutes. Revised analysis = 200 / 7 = 28.5 / minute = 1715 per hour = 16 hours to complete.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have dial up Internet and I have to redial for every post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

72459 at 9:56 PM.

200 posts in 7 minutes. Revised analysis = 200 / 7 = 28.5 / minute = 1715 per hour = 16 hours to complete.


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding my position


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

72459 at 9:56 PM.

200 posts in 7 minutes. Revised analysis = 200 / 7 = 28.5 / minute = 1715 per hour = 16 hours to complete.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have dial up Internet and I have to redial for every post


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding my position


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

72459 at 9:56 PM.

200 posts in 7 minutes. Revised analysis = 200 / 7 = 28.5 / minute = 1715 per hour = 16 hours to complete.


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding my position


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have dial up Internet and I have to redial for every post


----------



## matt267 PE

I've done my damage


----------



## Sapper PE LS

NJ, you in it till midnight?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have dial up Internet and I have to redial for every post


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding my position


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> NJ, you in it till midnight?


Roger that


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Are we gonna bring it to 75k?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have dial up Internet and I have to redial for every post


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## akwooly

Coach soccer


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding my position


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72259 at 9:49 PM.

72459 at 9:56 PM.

200 posts in 7 minutes. Revised analysis = 200 / 7 = 28.5 / minute = 1715 per hour = 16 hours to complete.


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Are we gonna bring it to 75k?


gonna do my damnedest


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery die


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding my position


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Are we gonna bring it to 75k?


Can we do it?


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding my position


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding my position


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That's 2500 posts in 2 hours. I really don't think we can do it unless we get an infusion of help from the lurkers.


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding my position


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding my position


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding my position


----------



## matt267 PE

Falling asleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding my position


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding my position


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding my position


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding my position


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> That's 2500 posts in 2 hours. I really don't think we can do it unless we get an infusion of help from the lurkers.


Ban the ones who don't help


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding my position


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Are we failures or fighters? Are we winners or whiners? Are we doers or doubters?

I say, we're fighters, winners, and doers! Who's with me to 75k!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding my position


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding my position


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Are we failures or fighters? Are we winners or whiners? Are we doers or doubters?

I say, we're fighters, winners, and doers! Who's with me to 75k!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding my position


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Are we failures or fighters? Are we winners or whiners? Are we doers or doubters?

I say, we're fighters, winners, and doers! Who's with me to 75k!!!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Are we failures or fighters? Are we winners or whiners? Are we doers or doubters?

I say, we're fighters, winners, and doers! Who's with me to 75k!!!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Are we failures or fighters? Are we winners or whiners? Are we doers or doubters?

I say, we're fighters, winners, and doers! Who's with me to 75k!!!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Are we failures or fighters? Are we winners or whiners? Are we doers or doubters?

I say, we're fighters, winners, and doers! Who's with me to 75k!!!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Are we failures or fighters? Are we winners or whiners? Are we doers or doubters?

I say, we're fighters, winners, and doers! Who's with me to 75k!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Are we failures or fighters? Are we winners or whiners? Are we doers or doubters?

I say, we're fighters, winners, and doers! Who's with me to 75k!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Are we failures or fighters? Are we winners or whiners? Are we doers or doubters?

I say, we're fighters, winners, and doers! Who's with me to 75k!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll fall trying


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll fall trying


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll fall trying


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll fall trying


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my face


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my face


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my face


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my face


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my face


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my face


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my face


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my face


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my face


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my face


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## Sapper PE LS

NJmike PE said:


> I will spam until you shut the door on my face


I thought about restricting your posting ability, but even I don't have the heart to break a man's will in such a damaging way.


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my face


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my face


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my face


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my face


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh man, I really don't know how you two have done it. This is too much like work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will spam until you shut the door on my face
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about restricting your posting ability, but even I don't have the heart to break a man's will in such a damaging way.
Click to expand...

Wow


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fun thymes.


----------



## NJmike PE

I just ask that you stop the post counter. I don't want credit for tonight. I just want to move this biatch along


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my face


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Oh man, I really don't know how you two have done it. This is too much like work.


You get in the zone.

It like meditation


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my face


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Of course, it would only have been for a minute and only in good fun... but you know, the thought did cross my mind.


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my face


----------



## matt267 PE

You may take our spam, but you'll never take our freedom


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my face


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'll adjust your post count to whatever you want after this... but I won't stop the increment... it stops it for the entire games forum. and I don't want to do that.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Of course, it would only have been for a minute and only in good fun... but you know, the thought did cross my mind.


Yeah, but I would've known exactly what happened. Having experienced it last 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Tell me the duck story


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my face


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Duck you matty


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You know, we only mess with the ones we like...


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I will spam until you shut the door on my face


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> You know, we only mess with the ones we like...


Of course. I figured that out a long thyme ago


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Good thymes


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Duck you matty


You talkin to me


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

for NJMike: all three ducks songs... legit, and you're kids will thank me but you'll hate me.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna have to plug in soon. 14% battery. You hear that ship Wreck. Charge and spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Don't tell me I didn't warn you


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> for NJMike: all three ducks songs... legit, and you're kids will thank me but you'll hate me.


oh hell no.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Good thymes


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My daughter won't go to bed without watching all three duck songs every night.


----------



## NJmike PE

Good thymes


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's not that bad... not like Barney or the Wiggles.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> for NJMike: all three ducks songs... legit, and you're kids will thank me but you'll hate me.
> 
> 
> 
> oh hell no.
Click to expand...

That's funny right there


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It is worse than the fox song though


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

he's watching it! He's watching it. I can tell because he isn't posting.


----------



## matt267 PE

Kid's these days


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It takes a special person to watch the duck song every night with their two year old.


----------



## NJmike PE

I've got my own thing going on every night. #2 won't go to bed without the same three books read every night which really nothing. #1 won't go to be without saying the same goodnight speech, fixing the exact same stuffed animals in the exam position, and God forbid if we're missing one.


----------



## NJmike PE

Good thymes


----------



## NJmike PE

Good thymes


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Are you a special person NJ?


----------



## NJmike PE

Good thymes


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> It takes a special person to watch the duck song every night with their two year old.


You're building memories


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Are you a special person NJ?


I'll play it for them tomorrow night


----------



## NJmike PE

Good thymes


----------



## NJmike PE

Good thymes


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

10% battery


----------



## Sapper PE LS

NJmike PE said:


> I've got my own thing going on every night. #2 won't go to bed without the same three books read every night which really nothing. #1 won't go to be without saying the same goodnight speech, fixing the exact same stuffed animals in the exam position, and God forbid if we're missing one.


Don't take this the wrong way, but is #1 on the spectrum? That sounds so familiar.. but I know it with speakers.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I see my charger waiting game for me


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

NJmike PE said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a special person NJ?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll play it for them tomorrow night
Click to expand...

Don't you'll never, ever move past the duck song. I'm approaching a half decade of duck song in my home now.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Not that we have been told


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

There's a reason why the first song has over 180 million views.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

And trust me, no offense taken


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That reason... is toddlers.


----------



## NJmike PE

Good thymes


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I hear that.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Good thymes


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Good thymes


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Good thymes


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Good thymes


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay boys. I'll be back in a few minutes. I've got to do a few things.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Good thymes


----------



## NJmike PE

We'll hold down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Okay boys. I'll be back in a few minutes. I've got to do a few things.


see ya


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam, not the people


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

Just kidding


----------



## matt267 PE

Haha


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Lone survivor comes out next Tues


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

Have you read the book


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Have you read the book


started it, haven't finished. Got hooked on spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Had to plug in


----------



## NJmike PE

Battery down to 4%


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the book
> 
> 
> 
> started it, haven't finished. Got hooked on spam
Click to expand...

Yeah. The shit really triggered my ocd. I've got other things I need to be doing.


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm gonna ask to be reset to 12k after this is over


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

It's about where I would be at my normal pace


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll reset to 12001 then


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I should be around 2k?


----------



## NJmike PE

Prick


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe 3k


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Nah, go for 5k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

5k it is


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Put it this way. Because it's a 100k, the #s are inflated. Base what you should at for a 10k. So what ever your total # is, take 10%


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

You've got like 20k in this thing right


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

I've done apt 24k here


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah so give yourself about 3k on top of what ever you had before


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

So I'll reset to 4k


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

Having a negative post count was funny.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not sure where I want to take my wife for our 10 year anniversary


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder how many noticed


----------



## NJmike PE

It was


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Not sure where I want to take my wife for our 10 year anniversary


A vasectomy


----------



## NJmike PE

I thought they only did it to us


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where I want to take my wife for our 10 year anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> A vasectomy
Click to expand...

funny


----------



## matt267 PE

The did


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Been thinking AC, maybe the Poconos


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

One night away only


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Been thinking AC, maybe the Poconos


Nice


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't do more than one night for two reasons. Money and the kids. Mainly #3


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Can't do more than one night for two reasons. Money and rePete kids. Mainly #3


Hence the vasectomy


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

Next month will be 9 years for me and wifey


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Mrs Matt work?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Mrs Matt work?


That'll do


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I meant as a question, does she work?


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I meant as a question, does she work?


Oh. Yes.

She's an assistant project manager/purchasing agent.


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

That's good!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> That's good!


Yeah, she has a real job.


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## frazil

Holy moly! I had to scroll through 20+ pages to get here!


----------



## NJmike PE

Holding down the fort


----------



## frazil

Machines!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## frazil

What's the #?


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## frazil

Do we have a goal?


----------



## NJmike PE

72950s


----------



## matt267 PE

72955ish


----------



## NJmike PE

100k


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

Realistic goal is 75k


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## frazil

Ok but I am quite sleepy


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## frazil

Ok but I am quite sleepy


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## frazil

Ok but I am quite sleepy


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> Ok but I am quite sleepy


can you gives us 20 mins


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Ok but I am quite sleepy


Me too


----------



## frazil

Ok but I am quite sleepy


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## frazil

Sure


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## frazil

What will 20 min get us?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm only here for the spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Both of you, can you stick it out for 20 more minutes? After that I'll take it home


----------



## NJmike PE

11 pm


----------



## frazil

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll stick around for a bit


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## frazil

All the way to 100k?


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> All the way to 100k?


 or until I pass out


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

My monies on passing out


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the way to 100k?
> 
> 
> 
> or until I pass out
Click to expand...

Just get to 85k and he'll leave it open


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Working on my son's and my blog. This is a fun thing we started doing.


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the way to 100k?
> 
> 
> 
> or until I pass out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just get to 85k and he'll leave it open
Click to expand...

We'll need more than 20min


----------



## NJmike PE

I've never blogged


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## frazil

That is cool


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

That is cool though sap


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Welcome to the last day


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Need another beer


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You folks are animals!


----------



## frazil

It would be helpful if we had about 6 more people


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey MOM! The meatloaf? We need it now.


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> You folks are animals!


believe it


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Sho nuff


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The MEATLOAF!!! FUCK!


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Did we just become best friends?


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I never know what she's doing


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think we did!


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

You wanna go in the garage and do katate


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Can we make our beds into bunkbeds


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## frazil

My phone takes forever to reload


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

There's so much room for activities


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## frazil

My phone takes forever to reload


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

But dad, it's shark week


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey Derek, sprechen sie dick


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## frazil

Ok let's spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## frazil

Why is it so slow? Anyone else?


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Why is it so slow? Anyone else?


Not for me


----------



## NJmike PE

What are you spamming on? I'm using tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Not too slow


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> What are you spamming on? I'm using tapatalk


Me too


----------



## frazil

I'll try tapatallk


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I liked Step Brothers.


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Tapatalk is the bizzzommm.


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## NJmike PE

Armpit of the East Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## matt267 PE

I've made it this far


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't think we'll hit 85k tonight... I think the writing is on the wall folks. I think we're putting a stake through this beast's heart tonight.


----------



## frazil

I think it's our internet


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ is the light at the end of New York's tunnel


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## frazil

You're so cruel!


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ is the light at the end of New York's tunnel


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll stay on til you close it.


----------



## frazil

Ah I'm the only one crying about this I see


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I wish it weren't so, but I think it's time to put another one to rest. Ya'll done good.


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ is the light at the end of New York's tunnel


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ is the light at the end of New York's tunnel


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> NJ is the light at the end of New York's tunnel


It's also the source of the odor


----------



## frazil

Look how close we are!


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ is the light at the end of New York's tunnel


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ is the light at the end of New York's tunnel


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ is the light at the end of New York's tunnel


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ is the light at the end of New York's tunnel


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ is the light at the end of New York's tunnel


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ is the light at the end of New York's tunnel


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## frazil

We've done over 7 10ks!


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ is the light at the end of New York's tunnel


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I say we spend the next hour and reminisce (I know I fucked up the spelling) about the good times in this thread. Ha! Remember back at 14,356 when so and so said that funny thing!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ is the light at the end of New York's tunnel


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ is the light at the end of New York's tunnel


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ is the light at the end of New York's tunnel


----------



## frazil

No


----------



## matt267 PE

OCD OCD OCD OCD OCD


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## frazil

There were some funny things


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## frazil

I just can't recall any of them right now


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But we still have 2 and a half 10k's to go fraz. I'm sorry, I know it means so much to you, but we have to move on and be strong now... for the kids (Matt and Mike).


----------



## NJmike PE

That's funny. I can't remember a Damn thing that was memorable. Just spam. Is that just me


----------



## frazil

Maybe I should read back through some of the pages


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> There were some funny things


Agreed.

There's some good stuff buried in these pages


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's okay, there will be other (much shorter) k's in the future (hopefully not for like another 15 years)...


----------



## NJmike PE

Come on dad, can't we stay up just a little bit longer? We'll be good. We promise


----------



## matt267 PE

But what will we do now?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

All good things must come to an end...


----------



## frazil

If we complete this thing we will never EVER want to do this again


----------



## frazil

You can retire from the number k business


----------



## Sapper PE LS

matt267 said:


> But what will we do now?


Well, I don't know what the rest of us will do, but YOU will study for the PE.


----------



## matt267 PE

Can we spam the results page?


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ is the light at the end of New York's tunnel


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what will we do now?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know what the rest of us will do, but YOU will study for the PE.
Click to expand...

Yes father


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I just don't think I've got anymore in me fraz.


----------



## frazil

But if we don't finish then it will always be out there hanging over us


----------



## NJmike PE

He's got a point there matt


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## frazil

I will still never ever want to do this again


----------



## NJmike PE

Fraz should run the next one


----------



## frazil

I'm sure of that


----------



## NJmike PE

Good thynes


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## frazil

Nope


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> He's got a point there matt


But but but


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## NJmike PE

One things for sure. I will never look at spam the same way again after this


----------



## frazil




----------



## matt267 PE

Learned a lot here


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## Sapper PE LS

matt267 said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what will we do now?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know what the rest of us will do, but YOU will study for the PE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes father
Click to expand...

Oh on a more serious note.. sometime in the coming month, I'll be at the Providence office. I don't remember date right now, closer toward the end of the month. Up for grabbing a beer. I can't do lunch, that's the point of being in Providence... to do a lunch with some big wig of my firm, but I can grab a beer at the end of the day, say around 4.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let it go


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## frazil

The spam to end all spam


----------



## frazil

The spam to end all spam


----------



## frazil

The spam to end all spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well, fraz, it's really just you begging for longer spam time. I need more concensus.


----------



## NJmike PE

Look at that. More than 3 hours notice. Jump on that Matt


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what will we do now?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know what the rest of us will do, but YOU will study for the PE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes father
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh on a more serious note.. sometime in the coming month, I'll be at the Providence office. I don't remember date right now, closer toward the end of the month. Up for grabbing a beer. I can't do lunch, that's the point of being in Providence... to do a lunch with some big wig of my firm, but I can grab a beer at the end of the day, say around 4.
Click to expand...

Yeah. Let me know when.

I'm going to SD at the end of june though.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I need more people begging for more time or it gets shut down in an hour.


----------



## frazil

I'm ok with it ending really. I just like finishing things, checking things off the todo list


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## matt267 PE

I like spam. Just not sure how much I have left.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## Sapper PE LS

NJmike PE said:


> Look at that. More than 3 hours notice. Jump on that Matt


For the record, asshole, I tried to contact you much earlier, but nooooo, you had to be like a good father and tuck your kids in and shit...

but yeah, I probably could have told you a couple days in advance I was driving through there.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## frazil

Not really sure why I'm arguing to keep it open


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Honestly folks. Nobody will care in two weeks that we didn't get this thing to 100k. In fact, there is a whole slate of veterans and paid members probably waiting for this thing to die. I think it ends tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that. More than 3 hours notice. Jump on that Matt
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, asshole, I tried to contact you much earlier, but nooooo, you had to be like a good father and tuck your kids in and shit...
> but yeah, I probably could have told you a couple days in advance I was driving through there.
Click to expand...

I really would have met up. Especially since I was literally I Bergen County earlier that evening. It's all good. We'll make it happen another thyme


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## frazil

It was a good run


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yeah, fraz, I'm not sure why you arguing to keep it open either. You've really turned into a spammer this go round, not your usual MO.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## frazil

It was a good run


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Honestly folks. Nobody will care in two weeks that we didn't get this thing to 100k. In fact, there is a whole slate of veterans and paid members probably waiting for this thing to die. I think it ends tonight.


I agree. I. Ready for it to be over. But I'll stay til you shut it down


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly folks. Nobody will care in two weeks that we didn't get this thing to 100k. In fact, there is a whole slate of veterans and paid members probably waiting for this thing to die. I think it ends tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I. Ready for it to be over. But I'll stay til you shut it down
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

I just ask that you set my count back to 12k after


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## frazil

Sapper said:


> Yeah, fraz, I'm not sure why you arguing to keep it open either. You've really turned into a spammer this go round, not your usual MO.


It's the whole house buying/selling thing. I couldn't focus on anything. It was a good distraction.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It is really odd to me that through spam and cat pictures, we get to know other humans on a pretty deep emotional level. I love you guys... in a brotherly, non-creepy way.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## matt267 PE

And me to 12k+1


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> It is really odd to me that through spam and cat pictures, we get to know other humans on a pretty deep emotional level. I love you guys... in a brotherly, non-creepy way.


+1


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt said he wants to go back to a Negative count


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> It is really odd to me that through spam and cat pictures, we get to know other humans on a pretty deep emotional level. I love you guys... in a brotherly, non-creepy way.


About that beer....


----------



## frazil

Did your counts get messed up?


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'll reset your post count to 12k NJMike.


----------



## frazil

You can have my posts


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> Did your counts get messed up?


Not really. Sapper or RG was playing with our counts


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks. I don't feel right having a count higher than just about everyone.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No, they just don't want 50k post counts when 49.8k of that is in this one thread.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## frazil

It was a good run


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, I'm getting tired. I think I'll shut her down at 11:20 PM. We can have a ceremony and everything.


----------



## NJmike PE

It just doesn't feel right to me


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be fine with 4k.


----------



## frazil

It was a good run


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## NJmike PE

Sounds good. I gotta take a leak anyway


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## frazil

I think I doubled my post count of 8 years in this one thread


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## frazil

4k sounds good to me too


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## frazil

It was a good run


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## frazil

It was a good run


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## frazil

It was a good run


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## frazil

It was a good run


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## Sapper PE LS

For the record, no matter what your post counts are... I'll always think of NJMike and Matt267 when I think of the "k" threads from now on. You two have taken this crazy idea I had 8 years ago as a mindless way to waste time while waiting for the results to an entirely new level of awesomeness. You're my kind of folks.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## frazil

It was a good run


----------



## NJmike PE

I really am glad that I found EB.com.


----------



## frazil

It was a good run


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> For the record, no matter what your post counts are... I'll always think of NJMike and Matt267 when I think of the "k" threads from now on. You two have taken this crazy idea I had 8 years ago as a mindless way to waste time while waiting for the results to an entirely new level of awesomeness. You're my kind of folks.


It's been fun


----------



## frazil

Raining again


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## frazil

It was a good run


----------



## NJmike PE

It has been a great thymw


----------



## frazil

It was a good run


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm here until you shut the lights off and lock the doors


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I really am glad that I found EB.com.


I guess I'll stick around too.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Honestly, I think you guys brought back to life some of the early craziness of this board. It really has been a fun "k", and I thank all of you guys for it.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## frazil

I hope you guys turnip at the next one


----------



## NJmike PE

Other than loser and ozhole, I haven't met a single peeps here that I didn't like


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hard to believe I'm actually getting a little bit emotional about closing down a "k". I'm such a fucking pansy.


----------



## frazil

It was a good run


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> Other than loser and ozhole, I haven't met a single peeps here that I didn't like


I forgot. Matt's a dick. I don't like him


----------



## matt267 PE

It was my first k challenge and my last.


----------



## frazil

Wouldn't you feel better closing it down at 100k?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fraz, btw, can I borrow your husband's thousand dollar snow blower this coming winter? I don't think I can shovel another snowstorm or I'll lose it.


----------



## frazil




----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than loser and ozhole, I haven't met a single peeps here that I didn't like
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot. Matt's a dick. I don't like him
Click to expand...

GFY


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm so fucking done with snow


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## frazil

Sapper said:


> Fraz, btw, can I borrow your husband's thousand dollar snow blower this coming winter? I don't think I can shovel another snowstorm or I'll lose it.


You can have it. We'll need a twenty thousand dollar tractor where we're going


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## frazil

It was a good run


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Winter's coming


Not yet


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fraz, darling (nothing worthy of an HR complaint), I can't do it. I'm done. This has been the most epic of the "k's" and the most draining. I just had to let the board get back to normal.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## frazil

It was a good run


----------



## NJmike PE

Pete and rePete went for a boat ride. Pete fell out. Who was left?


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll bring my spam to other threads


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming


----------



## frazil

Repete!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

1 minute till closure.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Winter's coming


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## NJmike PE

Closing thyme


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been fun


----------



## frazil

I was just joking


----------



## frazil

It was a good run


----------



## frazil

It was a good run


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I hereby retire from the "k's". 8 years of doing this wears on a soul. Thanks to my two most favoritist spammers Matt and Mike for all your contributions to this k and Mike for your contributions to last season's k as well.

Thanks to fraz for being a good sport from the original membership crowd and getting involved.

And RIP Mat Strauss (AKA VTEnviro). This was in your honor, brother. Though we never met in person, I knew you as a friend for nearly 8 years. I'm sorry life turned so shitty for you at such a young age. You will always be in my memory and everybody who reads this thread will know that at one time there was a man, a real human man, who talked alot about poop and loved his dogs and contributed to the integrity and wonder of this board. VTEnviro, you are missed.

This thread is closed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than loser and ozhole, I haven't met a single peeps here that I didn't like
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot. Matt's a dick. I don't like him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GFY
Click to expand...

And in VTE's memory, GFY is still reserved.


----------

